# Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion



## Catterix (Nov 4, 2007)

As you’ve no doubt noticed, the animation and art quality of Naruto Shippuuden is very inconsistent, often varying from extremely good, to absolutely terrible. :amazed

The key reason for this is that Naruto Shippuuden is a long-running anime series. Unlike 6, 13, 26, 52, etc. episode series, long-running serials do not have a set budget. This means they often have to refrain from using great animation because they don’t know how much more money they have to spend.  Also, production is very rushed, as they don’t get a chance to take a break, whereas set-episode series can take as long as they want pre-production to design their anime.

To cope with the strain of this, all anime (long or short) use a variety of staff to help create the series. In Naruto Shippuuden, the most influential to the quality of the animation is the *animation director*. The animation director’s (AD) role is to supervise the animation process of their episode. In Naruto, we generally have 8 ADs working at one time, each having their own episode. They direct each animator how to animate their scene (unlike in US cartoons where there’s 1 animator per character, Japanese animators animate and entire scene all by themselves. They each get around 1-3 minutes to animate), and each AD has a particular style. They also draw the first and last frame of each shot, and tell the animator how to move from the first frame, to the last frame. 

Now, when Naruto Shippuuden began, it was very low budget. And because of this, a lot of ADs were hired with very, very different styles of drawings. And this is what makes Shippuuden especially inconsistent.  However, over time, the quality has generally increased. 

What also makes Shippuuden especially special is that each Animation Director generally works with the same team of animators and storyboarders, making them much more like a Team. For this, we have designed a Team system of the Animation Directors and their respective co-workers. Here, the Team name takes precedence, so if an AD changes, but everyone else stays on, the Team’s name remains intact, but just with a new AD. The same goes for animators (who may leap from team to team) and storyboarders.

Here is a graph showing you the most important Teams that we’ve numbered, showing you the different styles with which the ADs draw Naruto’s face, demonstrating how varied this is, but also to help you recognise their own indivuality. Look out for things such as the eye and nose design. The depth of the chin versus the wideness of the cheeks. And, of course, the consistency of the Headband’s design 



Now, that isn’t all of them. But those are the most prominent Animation Directors and Storyboarders to work on those teams. As you’ll have noticed, whereas an Animation Director may leave, Storyboarders tend to leap from Team to Team.  Usually depending on the needs of that episode (ie. Is it a dramatic one that needs lots of interesting poses?)

As you saw, the styles differ immensely, some are fantastic (1, 7, 11) and some are… um… (10, 12) However, before anyone cries about how Shippuuden’s so much worse than Part 1. In Part 1 Naruto, this was about the standard of their teams too. It’s just that the main flaw of Shippuuden is that it’s especially rushed production (It didn’t get the chance to set itself up pre-production like Part 1 did, but instead had to rush into production ) means that there isn’t a very good Team rota. So, for a long time, they stuck every Team doing 1 episode every 8 episodes, meaning that often good teams did boring episodes and bad teams did fighting episodes. However, that’s beginning to change now.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 4, 2007)

*Full Episode Animation Archive Part 2.*

Oh, and to make it easier to remember (And what’s going to be in my sig) here’s the list of each episode and the Art Directors who worked on them with my personal rating of that episode’s outcome.

Episodes:
1 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9.5/10
2 - Kim Dae-Hoon - My Rating: 4/10
3 - Zenjirou Ukulele - My Rating: 7/10
4 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 5/10
5 – Gorou - My Rating: 7/10
6 - Shin’ichi Suzuki - My Rating: 2/10
7 - Kumiko Horikoshi & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 8/10
8 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 5/10
9 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9/10
10 - Natsuko Suzuki & Koji Kataoka - My Rating: 6/10
11 - Zenjirou Ukulele & Akihiro Tsuda - My Rating: 8/10
12 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
13 – Gorou - My Rating: 7.5/10
14 - Ryousuke Yasushi - My Rating: 8/10
15 - Kumiko Horikoshi & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 8/10
16 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 5/10
17 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9.5/10
18 - Natsuko Suzuki & Hisao Muramatsu - My Rating: 7/10
19 - Zenjirou Ukulele - My Rating: 8.5/10
20 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
21 – Gorou - My Rating: 8/10
22 - Ryousuke Yasushi & Fukui Myung-bak - My Rating: 7/10
23 - Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 8.5/10
24 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 2/10
25 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 10/10
26 – Gorou - My Rating: 10/10
27 - Yang.Kwang-Seok & Tsutomu Murakami - My Rating: 4/10
28 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 4/10
29 - Zenjirou Ukulele & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 9/10
30 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 6/10
31 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9.5/10
32 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 6/10
33 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9.8/ 10
34 - Yang.Kwang－Seok - My Rating: 5.5/10
35 - Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai - My Rating: 10/10
36 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
37 - Gorou - My Rating: 8/10
38 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 5/10
39 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9/10
40 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: 6/10
41 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 9/10
42 - Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai - My Rating: 9.5/10
43 - Yang.Kwang－Seok - My Rating: 7/10
44 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
45 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: 8.5/10
46 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 6/10
47 - Zenjirou Ukulele & 木 下ゆうき - My Rating: 8.5/10
48 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: 5/10
49 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9.5/10
50 - Yang.Kwang－Seok - My Rating: 8/10
51 - Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 9/10
52 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 8/10
53 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: 8.5/10
54 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 6/10
55 - Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai - My Rating: 9.8/10
56 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: 6/10
57 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9/10
58 - Kim, Kang-Won & Yoo, Hyo-Sang - My Rating: 6.5/10
59 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: - 9/10
60 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: - 7.5/10
61 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: - 8/10
62 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: - 6/10
63 - Yuki Aoi & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: - 8/10
64 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: - 5.5/10
65 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: - 10/10
66 - Yoo, Hyoo-Sang & Natsuko Suzuki  - My Rating - 6/10
67 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: - 9/10
68 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: - 6/10
69 - Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: - 6.5/10
70 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: - 7/10
71 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: - ?/10
72 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: - ?/10
73 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: - ?/10
74 - Yoo, Hyoo-Sang & Akira Takeuchi - My Rating: - ?/10


Hope this helps.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's a few translation corrections:

Team 7 is 堀越久美子 and 津熊健徳. The second name is Takenori Tsukuma.

The other Team 10 animation director, 福井明博, is Akihiro Fukui.

I can't be positive but I think Team 3's name is Zenjirou Ukulele/Ukurere.

Team 5's given name is Gorou. Don't know his family name.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah, thanks 

I still want to call him Mr Bean though  *pouts*

Is this list Ok overall, though?

*Updates*

Edit: I will update tomorrow. Too tired right now.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2007)

One more thing you may not know, episode 11 had two animation directors. The usual Ukulele guy was joined by Akihiro Tsuda (津田昭宏), who was an animation director during Part 1.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, I had that one in already. Didnt know he was from Part 1, he was the only guy I didn't do a ground check on as he never appeared again in Shippuden. Thanks.


----------



## ZE (Nov 4, 2007)

I don’t have time to read it now but in any case I will rep you because this is something that I thought it was needed.


----------



## Iruka (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you so very much!! The list is very helpful! Now I know which art director and team is the one I'm gonna look forward to most....>> Yasuhiko Kanatsuka <<...Also if this rotation keeps up, than that mean episode 33 will be by Yasuhiko Kanatsuka's team, which I'll be looking forward to very much.


----------



## Chee (Nov 4, 2007)

awesome i'll read this later


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2007)

Few other translation fixes:

Team 1: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Team 2: Dae-Hoon Kim (that's how it's credited on ANN anyway)
Team 4: Ik Hyun Eum (same)
Team 6: Shin'ichi Suzuki
Team 7: 堀越久美子 -> Kumiko Horikoshi (just keeping the ordering consistant)
Team 9: 片岡康治 -> Koji Kataoka

Another thing about Team 9, all their episodes have different animation directors. Episodes 10 and 18 aren't exactly the same.

10: Natsuko Suzuki & Koji Kataoka
18: Natsuko Suzuki & Hisao Muramatsu
27: Hisao Muramatsu, Kwang-Seok Yang, & Tsutomu Murakami


----------



## Iruka (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Geg. 
So Yasuhiko Kanatsuka is actually Yasuhiko Kanezuka ne. =3


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 4, 2007)

*Nice, Catterix reps

This a off topic but here is what coming up in the next fews months
Spoiler:  






*


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2007)

Trans of the schedule in that image then:


*Spoiler*: __ 



December: Infiltrating Orochimaru's hideout
January: Sasuke and Naruto meet
February: Sasuke vs. Naruto climax


----------



## Catterix (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like they might be going to have the climax be a 1 Year special or something. 




Hmm, so it's going to take 3 months to cover around 24 chapters. That's on average of nearly 2 chaps an ep.

Pure speculation, but meh.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, guess my prediction appeared to come true afterall.   I had a feeling they were holding major events for the 1-year mark.   Afterall Kishimoto does the same with manga with major events, which is usually to hype up readers for the Naruto Movies.  

BTW, I hope Taxman is going to sticky this thread and let you both update us when you get news.


----------



## Even (Nov 5, 2007)

this really deserves a sticky Thanks for the info Catterix


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2007)

I got a headsache reading all that but now I feel knowledgeable...thanks Catterix must have taken alot of effort to do all that.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 5, 2007)

Made the updates. Thanks Geg, I tried looking through my Kanji translator book (not a very helpful one, but I hate it in Japanese) and the best I could find for Gorou's family name was Boyurin. Which I doubt is likely... Thanks a lot though 

Anyway, just so people know, the Art Director for episode 33 will indeed be* Yasuhiko Kanezuka*, so that's definitely something to look forward to. But also, 34 will be *Hisao Muramatsu*, he worked on bits of 27 and the second half of 18. Just watch Episode 18 after the advert break to see the quality we're talking about; it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Even (Nov 5, 2007)

quality is improving


----------



## Catterix (Nov 5, 2007)

And I think on the 10th of November, we'll find out the summaries/art directors for the next four or so episodes. Here's hoping!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool, I'll reference this.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 5, 2007)

*that good news to hear Catterix *


----------



## rushi_chan (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, this is great! This deserves a sticky for sure. Now I know all the teams and names of the artists of the episodes. This is so helpful, thank you so much Catterix and Geg.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2007)

For anyone who wants to know what these people have done before, here's links to their ANN profiles (I was thinking of making a thread with their ANN links anyway, but since catterix made this I'll post them here)

Team 1


Team 2


Team 6


Team 7
 (eps 7, 15, 31)
 (eps 7, 15, 23, 29)

Team 8


Team 9
 (eps 10, 18)
 (ep 10)
 (eps 18, 27, 34)
 (ep 27)

Team 10
 (eps 14, 22)
 (eps 22, 30)


----------



## Catterix (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks Geg! 

This could be a good thread for you to provide you're info, given your wide knowledge of the animation for Shippuuden.


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 5, 2007)

Catterix said:


> And I think on the 10th of November, we'll find out the summaries/art directors for the next four or so episodes. Here's hoping!



_Just from pure speculation, can you try to predict the next 4 episodes animation directors?

I hope Team 1/5/7 does the major fight in the next few episodes (at least from what I've heard, it's a big fight).

Also, thanks a lot for this post, Catt. _


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2007)

Just based off the normal order

35: Team 4 or 5
36: Team 4 or 5
37: Team 3 or variations of it
38. Team 10 or variations of it


----------



## Kanae-chan (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks, Catterix


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2007)

I realy hope that next time, when you will create similar thread about second season - all teams will have 10/10 next to their staff


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 6, 2007)

do the people who did the opening work on the actual episodes ?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2007)

Oooh. I don't _think_ so. In the past there have been people like Norio Matsumoto or Hirofumi Suzuki who worked on some OPs and then worked on one or two episodes.

But overall, I don't think the people who work on the OP animations work on general episodes.

Will most likely need Geg to confirm this.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2007)

There could be like individual animators and stuff who do it, but as for animation direction in the opening, that's all done by Hirofumi Suzuki. He's only done animation direction for four anime episodes so far, but none in Shippuuden. It's definitely possible that they could have him be the animation director for an important action-heavy episode later on though, like they've done before.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2007)

what is the role of animation director?and does he take part in drawing the characters or he tells the animators how to draw because the characters look amazing when Hirofumi Suzuki is in charge

and thanks for both of you catterix and Geg


----------



## Catterix (Nov 7, 2007)

It varies. Often an animation director quite literally, directs the animation; the fluidity, how long certain frames last, etc. For example, at the beginning of episode 25 of Shippuuden, when Sakura raises her head whilst her fist is raised, the head pauses for a second before rearing up suddenly. That was the Animation Director's decision.

The Art Director is the one in charge of controlling how each character is to look in a scene. They often draw an example frame for each shot/scene depending on the content of the scene. It is also common for them to go over many animator's frame and redraw them to make it work.

They do far more but that's kind of the jist of it.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2007)

Catterix said:
			
		

> The Art Director is the one in charge of controlling how each character is to look in a scene. They often draw an example frame for each shot/scene depending on the content of the scene. It is also common for them to go over many animator's frame and redraw them to make it work.


That's the animation director's job as as well apparently. It doesn't make any sense for the art director to do that since there's only one for the whole series and we still have episodes like Team 8 with the character designs all wrong. Taken from Wikipedia:



> In the United States, the terms animation director and supervising animator are sometimes used interchangeably, and in essence, they refer to the same thing. As they are usually called supervising animators in the American tradition, animation directors who work in the United States will henceforth be referred to by that term. However, one key difference does exist: under the classical Disney model of American animation, supervising animators directly oversee the animation of a single character. For example, Eric Goldberg was the supervising animator of the Genie in Aladdin, but he was not involved in the animation of any other major characters or sequences.
> 
> In a Japanese production, on the other hand, the animation director oversees all characters, actions, and sequences, unless his or her duties are split among one or more other animation directors. The animation director in these sorts of productions is expected to supervise sequences, not characters, and often draws many of the key frame poses that are the basis for the creation of the rest of the scene. Because characters in a Japanese production are interchangeable between artists and are most often drawn by all the animation directors, the kind of specialized "character acting" found in American productions is rarely replicated or attempted. Instead, an emphasis on action and detail is the focus, especially in feature films. One of the most famous animation directors in Japan was Yoshifumi Kondō, who worked for Studio Ghibli and was considered by many to be one of the best animation artists in Japan.



That said, I'm not really sure what the art director does.


----------



## niko^ (Nov 7, 2007)

２５４(34)話　阿野栄太郎・にいどめしんや・村松尚雄
２５５(35)話　むらた雅彦・むらた雅彦・むらた雅彦/朝井聖子
２５６(36)話　福田きよむ・福田きよむ・Eum Ik-Hyun
２５７(37)話　濁川敦・濁川敦・拙者五郎
２５８(38)話　高橋滋春・十文字景・福井昭博

Dunno what teams. From 2h


----------



## Catterix (Nov 7, 2007)

Well episode 36, I can tell off the bat is being done by Team 4, who did eps 4, 12, 20 and 28. I'll check in a mo for the others if Geg doesn't do it first. 

Episode 37 is being done by Team Five. Whether this is the animators from episode 21 or 26... we don't know. But its most likely the usual guys.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah, thanks.

34: Team 9 (Hisao Muramatsu)
35: Oh shi- Part 1 animators!
36: Team 4
37: Team 5
38. Team 10 (Akihiro Fukui)

Oh wow, 35's animation directors are a blast from the past. The director, storyboardist, and co-animation director worked on Naruto at the very beginning. This is the first time he/she is credited as an animation director I think. The other animation director is probably my favorite from Part 1 not counting the special ones. 129, 139, 146, and 157, and 202 were done by her. The first name hasn't worked on Naruto since 157, and the second one since 202. I seriously hope this is true and hope they're staying for good.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 7, 2007)

Haha!  That's awesome!!  

Looks like Shippuuden's quality is definitely on the increase!


----------



## Nekki (Nov 7, 2007)

So, Geg... that means previous naruto staff members are coming back? D: and are working on all 34, 35 and 38? Let's hope they stay for good then!


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2007)

Part 1 animators are back!? This is so gonna rock!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2007)

To me, it's almost sounds like they had no money at all when they started shippuden, and only now - after 32 episodes, they finally obtained some budget...


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> To me, it's almost sounds like they had no money at all when they started shippuden, and only now - after 32 episodes, they finally obtained some budget...



Yea, I agree.

After having all this filler, you'd think they'd reduce the budget to save up to produce Shippuuden. Maybe the movie took all that money?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2007)

Chee said:


> Yea, I agree.
> 
> After having all this filler, you'd think they'd reduce the budget to save up to produce Shippuuden. Maybe the movie took all that money?


I doubt - to begin with, movie is done realy bad... there is some Norio Matsumotish animation... and that's about all. 
And it's teh movie - you need atleast year or more to create it... so they started when fillers only begun.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 7, 2007)

Nekki said:


> So, Geg... that means previous naruto staff members are coming back? D: and are working on all 34, 35 and 38? Let's hope they stay for good then!



As far as I can tell... Those Part 1 animators are only working on episode 35. Eps 34, 36, 37, and 38 are all the work of some regular teams for Shippuuden.

And even though the movie did not as well as hoped, it still doubled back the money spent, creating a great influx of profit. And not to mention all the videos games and toys that have been selling extremely well in Japan, over the last 32 episodes, Pierrot have definitely been building up their budget.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2007)

Where the hell did they put all those money they obtained through Naruto since 2001... all spent on merchandises O_o


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh sh-!

I hope those animators stay for good :amazed


----------



## Catterix (Nov 7, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Where the hell did they put all those money they obtained through Naruto since 2001... all spent on merchandises O_o



They spent it on producing Filler episodes that were more cost effective than wanted. And just, over time, they've lost money. It happens, especially when you have 2 years of very little inflow of cash.

Besides, it's obvious somethings happened backstage at Pierrot that we don't know about it. Every single one of their shows is now lower quality than a few years ago, even Blue Dragon that was a 52 ep series was lagging in the same quality of animation as Pierrot shows of the early 2000s.

Things happen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2007)

They must have had realy big faith in fillers... I always though that they were, like ashamed... %) Though by some reason, even if you're watching well made filler, done by great animators - but with stupid plot, you can't help thinking that it's a cheap slice...)


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> Oh wow, 35's animation directors are a blast from the past. The director, storyboardist, and co-animation director worked on Naruto at the very beginning. This is the first time he/she is credited as an animation director I think. The other animation director is probably my favorite from Part 1 not counting the special ones. 129, 139, 146, and 157, and 202 were done by her. The first name hasn't worked on Naruto since 157, and the second one since 202. I seriously hope this is true and hope they're staying for good.



Only shit, that?s the very best animators of part one. I remember I always said episode 129 was one of the best episodes ever in terms of animation and art; in fact not even team1 is that good. I even pointed episode 129 around here to show how shippuden should have been and now we will have that quality, I?m surprised. Its just a shame the episode they will make will not have any action or a fight, but since studio pierrot is getting better in their decision on which team should make which episode I believe we will have Norio?s type of animation for the big fight that is approaching.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmm, I just watched eps 129, 146 and 157. Really good. Forgot how good those eps were. Always knew 139 was, I remember being shocked by that episode when it was first shown lol.

ZE, 129 was indeed excellent, but I wouldn't know whether to say they're better than Team 1. The two teams have different attributes. I think Ep 33 will really show what Team 1 can do as that looks to be the most manga-covered episode they've done, so it'll be a fairer comparison. But one thing that 129's AD was good was, no contest, is... Perspective. Each episode she did has amazing perspective shots. Let's hope, somehow, that remains true for Shippuuden.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2007)

best animated in part 1 for me was 19 and first few minutes of ep 17


----------



## ZE (Nov 7, 2007)

When episode 129 came out it blew me away. Really, have you ever seen Itachi looking that good? The colours, everything, even the sharingan had so much detain in it. And not to mention the characters mouths movement was realistic just like in the movies where there is a higher budget. Together with episodes, 85, 19 and 151 it’s the best animation the series ever had, and I’m talking about animation and art at the same time, we know Norio´s art isn’t always perfect, his speciality is the animation.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 7, 2007)

Catterix said:


> As far as I can tell... Those Part 1 animators are only working on episode 35. Eps 34, 36, 37, and 38 are all the work of some regular teams for Shippuuden.
> 
> And even though the movie did not as well as hoped, it still doubled back the money spent, creating a great influx of profit. And not to mention all the videos games and toys that have been selling extremely well in Japan, over the last 32 episodes, Pierrot have definitely been building up their budget.



I see, well one team is better than nothing though! i hope shippudden keeps increasing its quality.

And i thought the studio had problems because of that shot of Sasuke piercing Naruto... and that had a big impact on the budget, am i right?


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 7, 2007)

_Who were the animators who did episode 131? Those guys were amazing... Just look at the Itachi scene with Sasuke in the room and out in the moon.

Out of all the animators in Naruto, I really hope they come back. 

Also, it's great to see some Part 1 animators returning. _


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2007)

131 was Yasuhiko Kanezuka (Team 1).


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 8, 2007)

Geg said:


> 131 was Yasuhiko Kanezuka (Team 1).



_Really? Wow, that explains a lot. _


----------



## Catterix (Nov 8, 2007)

Nekki said:


> I see, well one team is better than nothing though! i hope shippudden keeps increasing its quality.
> 
> And i thought the studio had problems because of that shot of Sasuke piercing Naruto... and that had a big impact on the budget, am i right?



Well, that's the thing... I cannot find a single source for that. And even though I read it on a TV Tokyo document a yearly summary they released, I cannot find any info anywhere else anymore. 

However, that budget cut would've been like a bad spank to Naruto only. It shouldn't have affected the other shows, and by now, shouldn't still be affecting Naruto.


----------



## geG (Nov 8, 2007)

K, Omakes.

Episodes 1-14 are uncredited, though most of them are obviously Team 8.
15: Team 5
16. Team 5
17. Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi)
18. Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi)
19. Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi)
20. Team 5
21. Team 5
22. Team 10 (Ryousuke Yasushi)
23. Team 7 (Takenori Tsukuma)
24. Team 8
25. Team 1
26. Team 5
27. Team 9 (Misao Muramatsu)
28. Uncredited
29. Team 3
30. Team 10 (Fukui Akihiro)
31. Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi)
32. Team 8
33. Team 1

So it looks like initially they were all being done in chunks, but now they're all done by each episode's respective animation director.

By the way, I know the names don't match exactly the same team numbers Catterix has, but I prefer it to be much simpler than that. Like when the new animation directors come for episode 35, they'll be Team 11 rather than Team 17.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet, thanks! Hope I didn't force you to do it in the other thread 

So, episode 26 was Team 5? Man! They should make more episodes like they do Omake! That was a brilliant one.


----------



## geG (Nov 8, 2007)

By the way, I'm gonna have to object to the comment on Team 4 about 12 being somehow different from the rest. There were episodes he did during the fillers that looked just as good as episode 12 did. There really wasn't any difference in the animators for 12 and the animators for 4, 20, and 28. It's just that those were action/movement-heavy and 12 wasn't.

Just a few more things from your list. On the second post you have the wrong names for 12, 20, and 28 (Kim Dae Hoon rather than Eum Ik Hyun). And Akihiro Fukui's name is still misspelled/mistranslated.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 8, 2007)

Catterix and Geg, once again you do nothing but impress me.

Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## Catterix (Nov 8, 2007)

Geg said:


> By the way, I'm gonna have to object to the comment on Team 4 about 12 being somehow different from the rest. There were episodes he did during the fillers that looked just as good as episode 12 did. There really wasn't any difference in the animators for 12 and the animators for 4, 20, and 28. It's just that those were action/movement-heavy and 12 wasn't.



Meh, maybe it was the slotting of artists for each ep. It had little to do with the action of the episodes, I've always been a strong supporter of Team 4, I guess it was purely episode 28 threw me into a spasm. I mentally link eps 4 and 12 together in terms of animation quality and then 20 and 28 together. The latter two just had far more badly-drawn shots as far as I could tell.

But I'll take it off, as there's no evidence to support the claim just a single fan's biased opinion.



> Just a few more things from your list. On the second post you have the wrong names for 12, 20, and 28 (Kim Dae Hoon rather than Eum Ik Hyun). And Akihiro Fukui's name is still misspelled/mistranslated.



lol Yeah, weirdly enough, I had _just_ made the changes to the Eum Ik Hyun information. Thanks though! And oh yeah about Akihiro. Cheeers! 

Meh


----------



## ZE (Nov 8, 2007)

Geg said:


> K, Omakes.
> 
> 
> So it looks like initially they were all being done in chunks, but now they're all done by each episode's respective animation director.


I could tell that much from the way they were drawn. I have no problems recognizing each team just by looking at the character faces. That was how I knew the next episode was drawn by the same team that did episode18.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, la di da 

Nonetheless, it's the same here for most of us. It's when it got to the really good teams that I got confused. I couldn't tell Team 5's Omakes from Team 1. Or mostly just the most recent ones, such as episode 26. That style is bare nothing like the average Team 5 lol


----------



## ZE (Nov 8, 2007)

Once again it’s easy to recognize team5 works by looking at the character faces. Team5 makes their faces longer; it seems the characters have a longer chin than what they normally have.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 8, 2007)

lol Don't worry my dear, we don't need it explaining. But indeed yes, Gorou (Mr Bean) often draws his characters with slightly pointed chins, but for me the main give away is the arrangement of the facial features; especially obvious when characters are looking slightly to the side, the eye slightly out of focus is a dead giveaway. 

Btw, "Team 5" now more relates to the animation than art.

ANYWAY! This isn't necessary. No need to inflate your own head, or ours, by stating how good we are at noticing art styles, it's just tooting our own horns and we don't need to be told; if we hadn't noticed the difference in art styles, I doubt this thread would even exist lol


----------



## XII_Itachi (Nov 8, 2007)

sweetness. >


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry Catterix and Geg
i know it has nothing to do with naruto
but could you tell me who are the people who animated or mostly animated (something like norio) bleach ep 118 and 121 ?
so i can look for his work


----------



## YoYo (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone else heard the rumour that Sai's animating the next big fight? I hope not, he really seems to lack the emotion that other animators have.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, but at least it'll be very lively and quite realistic. The action will practically spring from the screen.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 9, 2007)

Who is Sai?


----------



## ZE (Nov 10, 2007)

they can’t fuck up this arc like they did with the last one for the simple reason this arc almost has no fights, so they can focus on the few fights this arc has. 
And Sai is the new just introduced character that likes to draw.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 10, 2007)

ZE said:


> they can?t fuck up this arc like they did with the last one for the simple reason this arc almost has no fights, so they can focus on the few fights this arc has.
> And Sai is the new just introduced character that likes to draw.



Like the Tsunade arc of _Naruto_.

Cool. 

It might even be possible for this arc to be better in the anime than in the manga, if done well...


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Nov 10, 2007)

Catterix said:


> It might even be possible for this arc to be better in the anime than in the manga, if done well...



The arc was a bitchfest in the manga, because the onset of the shorter chapters gave the readers the feeling of a slow pacing. Also, Kishimoto really grew a liking to exclamation marks during this arc, so if you see a lot of still faces, don't blame it on filler.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Nov 12, 2007)

Who are the animation directors for the next episode, Episode 34? I've already noticed some pretty bad drawing on the previews.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 13, 2007)

Hisao Muramatsu. And I believe someone else, the best translation of which I could find was Taro Nasoka. I'll just wait for Geg to correct me on this one.

But either way, it's largely Team *9* () and for example of the sort of quality to expect, watch episodes 10 and 18. We should hopefully be getting art on the quality of the second half of 18 for a large portion of the episode.

Anyway, episode 34 looks to be Ok. Everything was on-model, but just of an overall lower standard, with one or two slightly bad shots.

I think the part regarding animation I'm most looking for will be the preview to episode 35


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2007)

I haven't seen any other names for episode 34 aside of Hisao Muramatsu, though it's pretty obvious most of the stuff in the preview isn't him. Team 9 is always so unpredictable, not only because of how many animation directors they use, but also because they don't always list all of them until the credits in the actual episode.

edit: Oh, I see. The other name you saw is the actual episode director for 34, not another animation director.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Nov 13, 2007)

Episode 10 puzzles me. The first shots of Tsunade are excellent, face is well-proportioned and they even got the size of her boobs right. And then, a few minutes later, Tsunade shows up and she's all messed up, like her nose is too high. It's like two different teams worked on it. So I guess 34 will indeed be mixed in terms of quality.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 13, 2007)

Thing is, what i hated from the preview of 34 is how the "lions" or "dogs" or whatever they are came out of the scroll.. if you compare it to 33 which was done perfectly, the animation of that part was horrible, and it actually was the only part of the preview that bugged me (not even the almost noseless naruto from the side, i don't really mind that)


----------



## Sagge_AM (Nov 13, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I think the part regarding animation I'm most looking for will be the preview to episode 35



With that u mean episode 35 will have great animations ?
and if so, then how great in a scale from 1 - 10 ?


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Episode 10 puzzles me. The first shots of Tsunade are excellent, face is well-proportioned and they even got the size of her boobs right. And then, a few minutes later, Tsunade shows up and she's all messed up, like her nose is too high. It's like two different teams worked on it.



It's because there really were two different animation directors working on it. Same for 18. 27 actually had 3 working on it. Team 9 always seems to be the most inconsistent when it comes to quality.



Sagge_AM said:


> With that u mean episode 35 will have great animations ?
> and if so, then how great in a scale from 1 - 10 ?


35 will have old animation directors from Part 1 working on it. Based on their past episodes they're most likely a 10.


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 13, 2007)

Interesting read 

Must of took you alot of work good job


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Nov 13, 2007)

The difference is even more pronounced in episode 18, where the characters look so much better in the second half of the episode than in the first. The preview for 34 showed some below average animation, but that's in the first half. The second half may be more promising.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If the second half gets better animation and drawings, then the introduction of _someone_ will get the quality it deserves.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

However. There is also a shot in the preview of absolutely terrific art.

The final shot of Naruto's face is drawn near to perfection.

So either, this new art director isn't all bad, or... the pacing will still have Naruto and Sai locked in battle after the adverts.


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, this is a surprise. According to the credits, 34 was done entirely by Kwang-Seok Yang, rather than Hisao Muramatsu. Kind of disappointing.

This Korean actually has worked on Naruto before, but mostly in the early fillers. The only canon episode he did was the last episode of Gaara vs. Kimimaro (127 I think).


----------



## Catterix (Nov 15, 2007)

^ The ugly one? Where Kimimaru has just activated Curse Seal 2? I remember that episode's art and animation being of... _interesting_ quality.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks for this


----------



## natwel (Nov 17, 2007)

woah that's a LOT of information, I wasn't THAT impressed with norio's work and an art director you rate 10/10 is much much better than norio. I thought his work was filler quality, he even keyframed the 3rd movie, which was a bad movie, art _and _story.


----------



## Katon-nin (Nov 17, 2007)

35 animation looks HOT in the preview!


----------



## Catterix (Nov 18, 2007)

Natwel, the third movie was a rushed job. I wouldn't judge his work by that, he did that in under a month.

But I think I am going to have to put my foot down and say that Norio is better than Gorou, however much I love the latter. Watch some of Norio's other work in different shows, each one is perfected. Especially that seen in Rurouni Kenshin, he can adapt to any form of art style and produce some top quality animation.

Whereas Gorou seems to be purely an art director, whilst all the animation from 26 was done by others. Norio is responsible for both.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 18, 2007)

Norio is amazing i Remember when i saw gon vs hanzo i realised the potential of animation and started to watch all kind of anime


----------



## natwel (Nov 29, 2007)

In some of Norio's other shows, the animation is a lot more static, ie characters just standing around and talking, in Naruto the movie 3 there was lots of action, so of _course _his other shows will be better.

In under a month? That's shitty. I can't beleive such a popular show gets little attention. 

people complain about quality, shorter completion times mean reduced quality ,decide to take longer to release episodes, is there a corrolation there?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 29, 2007)

*Does anyone know the teams that are doing the upcoming episodes*


----------



## Catterix (Nov 29, 2007)

"Team 10" is going episode 38. Which makes it likely that it'll be like episode 30, which was not very good at all in most places.


----------



## LGDArm (Nov 29, 2007)

natwel said:


> In some of Norio's other shows, the animation is a lot more static, ie characters just standing around and talking, in Naruto the movie 3 there was lots of action, so of _course _his other shows will be better.
> 
> In under a month? That's shitty. I can't beleive such a popular show gets little attention.
> 
> people complain about quality, shorter completion times mean reduced quality ,decide to take longer to release episodes, is there a corrolation there?



I don't see how you can say Norio has bad quality animation. Sure, the art isn't that good(but that's also debatable), but the animation is absolutely breath-taking.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 29, 2007)

Already been posted a few times, so here's the animation version of my opinion!

*I AM SO HAPPY!!!*

Ah man!

Purely from an artisitc perspective, these past episodes have been excellent! Ever since the new season began, every team's episode has been better than the last episode done by that team by far. What is "bad" now would've been "pretty good" about 20 episodes ago.

Episode 36 wasn't anything particularly interesting art-wise but it was still good. The beginning was bad, and many Sakura shots were off, but overall, all profile shots were excellent and the movements were captured with a key and mature eye. Other than about 2 instances, everything was well animated.

Episode 37... Oh my God. I am in love with this episode, I think I may actually have been drooling. The colourings, the ink and line work, the animation, the shadowing, the detail; everything was superb! Especially in the first half when Sai, Sakura and Naruto were talking. Lovely to watch.

What's more is that episode 38 which is being handled by Team 10 looks to be the best episode from them yet. Fast animation, on-model characters. Not the best art, but it's Team 10. It's still far better than other episodes they've churned out.

What it seems to be, especially is that in the new season, a whole new load of artists and animators have been contracted, who amongst others, are especially good at Profile Shots. Remember 32? Nearly all the full body shots were ugly, but all head shots, etc. were on model and were much better quality in both design and lining. I'd been thinking about this, because this became apparent again in 34, quite a few body shots were fairly bad but all headshots looked on a different level. 

And this occured again in episode 36. I remember especially at the beginning groaning because some of the shots of them walking were sketchy and jagged but all headshots and profile views were pretty damn good quality.

And another another thing; the colouring and ink-outlining has become more consistent throughout the episodes. So that now, the different art teams aren't always as obvious as they were back in the early episodes.

Will now update the first list.

So happy!


----------



## niko^ (Dec 6, 2007)

Posting this also here

39: Team 13/Team 7.1 (堀越久美子)
40: New team? (徳倉栄一 & 津熊健徳)
41: Team 1 (金塚泰彦)

徳倉栄一 has worked on Mermaid Melody & Sugar Sugar Rune
津熊健徳 is from Team 16


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2007)

Is Team 3 gone? D: On the other hand, Team 8 seems to be gone too 

But wow, who'd have thought? 3 episodes in a row with top-quality art teams. The previous Team 7 seems to have permanently split up. 39 is just Kumiko Horikoshi, just like episode 31. She alone can be "Team 7" now I guess. 40 is Takenori Tsukuma and a new guy, Eiichi Tokura(?). Not sure if the family name is right. If their new combination is permanent I guess they'll be Team 12. And of course, 41 is Team 1.

If my calculations are right, 41 will end right before the _big_ action starts. I hope they get Hirofumi Suzuki to do that. Especially since following the normal order 42 would be Team 9 and that would completely ruin everything. If not Suzuki, then at least Team 11.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome.

Shame about Team 3 though... Maybe they'll turn up for episode 42.

But also, I don't think 7 eps would be too much of a stretch for Team 11. They did do N139 and then N146 so I'm guessing it's possible that Team 11 could do S42.

I am happy with this, thanks a lot Geg and Niko!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 6, 2007)

Heres hoping for special team 5 to do episode 42(4 tails) and then avarage team, since it was like that with episode 26


----------



## Nekki (Dec 6, 2007)

Geg said:


> Is Team 3 gone? D: On the other hand, Team 8 seems to be gone too
> 
> But wow, who'd have thought? 3 episodes in a row with top-quality art teams. The previous Team 7 seems to have permanently split up. 39 is just Kumiko Horikoshi, just like episode 31. She alone can be "Team 7" now I guess. 40 is Takenori Tsukuma and a new guy, Eiichi Tokura(?). Not sure if the family name is right. If their new combination is permanent I guess they'll be Team 12. And of course, 41 is Team 1.
> 
> If my calculations are right, 41 will end right before the _big_ action starts. I hope they get Hirofumi Suzuki to do that. Especially since following the normal order 42 would be Team 9 and that would completely ruin everything. If not Suzuki, then at least Team 11.



I guess the upcoming couple of episodes look promising then, can't wait for them! Although that uncertainty with episode 42 is kinda scaring me  i hope for the best... @-@


----------



## thefragile87 (Dec 6, 2007)

The title for 40 is 'kyubbi unleashed', I thought that was the _big_ fight.


----------



## Nekki (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh and by the way... reading through the konoha tv forums, is there at least *ONE* person who remains unspoilered here? lol. Seeing so many sigs, summary threads and the like.. it's weird =o


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2007)

ohh nice infos on the "teams" of animations


----------



## Catterix (Dec 9, 2007)

Just to update on this happy occassion, the people behind episode 42 are: むらた雅彦 and 朝井聖子

In otherwords; Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai.

In otherwords, again; the people behind *episode 35*.

We have a 2 week break after episode 41 with the 27th and 3rd of January having no episode, but then we get rewarded by having Team 11 continue the fight.

This is gooooood news. As it looks to be that episode 39 will be by Team 7, episode 40 by the Neo-Team 7 (Or, Team 12), 41 by Team 1, and now, 42 by Team 11.

So possibly, the best animated 4 episodes in a row in Naruto's history.


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2007)

Spoilered just in case, but this doesn't give away any plot points or anything


*Spoiler*: __ 



So glad they actually seemed to plan the animation for the fight out this time instead of just going in the normal order. If this fight had anything less than absolutely perfect art and animation it would completely ruin it. Good job, Pierrot.


----------



## Leil (Dec 9, 2007)

The only thing that worries me at this point is that those episodes might have great art and animation but the fights will remain "slow" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 9, 2007)

Leil said:


> The only thing that worries me at this point is that those episodes might have great art and animation but the fights will remain "slow" if you know what I mean.



I doubt it.

I understand your fear, and it was largely the slow, lethargic attitude of the fighting that really ruined the Gai VS Kisame battle, but I wouldn't worry. We're past that point and I honestly think these fights will be the fast, exciting and well choreographed battles we wish them to be.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 9, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Just to update on this happy occassion, the people behind episode 42 are: むらた雅彦 and 朝井聖子
> 
> In otherwords; Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai.
> 
> ...



I want to cry 
i am soooooooooooooooooooo happy


----------



## Beelzejow (Dec 9, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Just to update on this happy occassion, the people behind episode 42 are: むらた雅彦 and 朝井聖子
> 
> In otherwords; Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai.
> 
> ...



_OMG, that's fucking great!

4 episodes in a row with the BEST animators of Shippuuden? D: I can tell 41 (Team 1) will be the cliff hanger and then 42 (Team 11) will be the BIG fight. 

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! *ORGASMS*_


----------



## McAleeCh (Dec 9, 2007)

Kickass news - was hoping the guys from #255 would get to do #262, based on re-reading chapters and trying to figure out roughly which events would fall in which episodes. = ) That, coupled with Team 7 doing #259 and Team 1 doing #261, fills me with excitement for the next set of episodes!

Am sincerely hoping that Team 12 is up to par - based on what people have been saying, it sounds like I shouldn't be worrying about that though, which is comforting. = ) Here's to four superbly done episodes in a row, I hope!


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2007)

The only thing I'm worried about is the fact that one of the animation directors in Team 12 is completely new to Naruto and hasn't had much other experience apparently. If he's too different from the other animation director in the episode, the differences will become glaringly obvious.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 9, 2007)

Geg said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is the fact that one of the animation directors in Team 12 is completely new to Naruto and hasn't had much other experience apparently. If he's too different from the other animation director in the episode, the differences will become glaringly obvious.



I wouldn't worry too much. I've actually been a mild fan/follower of Eiichi Tokura for a while now. He's done a few moments in quite a few shows, and directed the art/animation for an episode of Zettai Shounen. Episode 4 in fact.

I'm watching it now. If anything else, I think it's likely the man will animate the fast/distorted moments of actions. Probably a good example of the stuff he'd be doing would be the Rasengan attack in episode 29 where Naruto tears the head off the clay bird.

His style _is_ very different from Takenori Tsukuma but I think they'll meld quite well, just as that Rasengan moment did with the rest of episode 29. And what's more, is it'll be top quality.


----------



## Archah (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG, really, thank you so much for all this info, Catterix & Geg, you are the best. 

Greetings from Spain


----------



## Capacity (Dec 9, 2007)

cool thnks for the info Catterix


----------



## Jotacon (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for all this info Catterix, you too Geg!
More importantly these next episodes are going to be GREAT! We're over the episode 38 hump and this is going to kick some ass!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 10, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Just to update on this happy occassion, the people behind episode 42 are: むらた雅彦 and 朝井聖子
> 
> In otherwords; Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai.
> 
> ...


Since you said 42 is done by the same team which did episode 35 and you also said it's team 11, does that mean episode 35 and 26 were done by the same team? Or did the possible team 11 which did episode 26 become some another team?


----------



## neshru (Dec 10, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Since you said 42 is done by the same team which did episode 35 and you also said it's team 11, does that mean episode 35 and 26 were done by the same team?


ep 26 and 35 were done by different people. Just watching them you can tell the style is very different.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2007)

i thought 26 was done by team 1?

or am i mistaken?

but 4 fantastic episdoes =]

the wait was worth it all


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 10, 2007)

neshru said:


> ep 26 and 35 were done by different people. Just watching them you can tell the style is very different.


That's what I think too, Catterix's post is just confusing me. 

Does that mean the team which did ep35 are now called team 11 and the team which did episode 26 are some new team?


----------



## neshru (Dec 10, 2007)

Muk said:


> i thought 26 was done by team 1?


from the first page of this thread:

Team 14
Team 14 refers to both the Art Director and a group of specific animators who worked on episode 26
Art Director: 拙者五郎
Translates to: Gorou (Mr Bean)
Episodes: 26,
Info: The Art Director from Team 5 (His family name is un-translated but means “bean”) worked with a different set of animators for this episode. Animation style is often compared to Norio Matsumoto. Whether this change is permanent or not is unknown.


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2007)

That's in Catterix's more complicated terms.

In the way we normally speak about it here, 26 was just Team 5. The only difference is that they had a few very talented animators come in to do it as well. Apparently, there was no difference in the animation direction.


----------



## scottlw (Dec 10, 2007)

im lost what do yall mean by teams... Animation teams >? and how do you know what team did what animations


----------



## Catterix (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I *need* to change the first page. Now that everything is becoming clearer thanks to niko I can summarise it better. I just don't have the energy to put in the Japanese Kanji for each of the art directors atm.


----------



## KaiserNeko (Dec 13, 2007)

Catterix said:


> This is gooooood news. As it looks to be that episode 39 will be by Team 7, *episode 40 by the Neo-Team 7 (Or, Team 12)*, 41 by Team 1, and now, 42 by Team 11.



Wait, I thought Team 12 was Ryousuke Yasushi & Fukui Myung-bak?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 13, 2007)

Fuck's sake 

It's just a stream of confusion now, isn't it?

If I say it isn't, that's what it be now 

Clearly now, what I'm calling Team 12 isn't the original "team 12", just follow with what I say now.


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2007)

One thing worth mentioning: Team 3's animation director, Zenjirou Ukulele, is definitely still working on the series. He was credited as an animator for episode 39. Whether or not he's still an animation director remains to be seen I guess.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2007)

Fuck, I just saw the fights in 24! They are the most godawful failures yet.


----------



## thefragile87 (Dec 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Fuck, I just saw the fights in 24! They are the most godawful failures yet.



Worst than.........no your right, that was the worst.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Dec 15, 2007)

thefragile87 said:


> Worst than.........no your right, that was the worst.



It was really bad, but I think Gai vs Gai has still more cringe powers. Wait, why are we talking about episode 24? Will their animators do an episode again?


----------



## depth_perception (Dec 15, 2007)

It looks like the next episode will be a mix of team 3 & 8, still looks good though, but 41 will be EPIC. Team 1 is doing 'that' part.

((off-topic) Finally had the time to sign up for the forum, heh)


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> It was really bad, but I think Gai vs Gai has still more cringe powers. Wait, why are we talking about episode 24? Will their animators do an episode again?



I'm about 90% sure they won't.


----------



## Even (Dec 15, 2007)

They're gone, wohoo
Episode 41 looks orgasmic


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Catterix, could you continue updating the ratings in your second post, I've set up an entire folder system on your ratings so that I could easily divide the best animation quality to least and I'd appreciate it if you did it with 39 on...


----------



## Catterix (Dec 15, 2007)

depth_perception said:


> It looks like the next episode will be a mix of team 3 & 8, still looks good though, but 41 will be EPIC. Team 1 is doing 'that' part.
> 
> ((off-topic) Finally had the time to sign up for the forum, heh)



Um... what?

Sorry but I hate it when people do this.

The next episode will be a mix of Team 7 and a new guy. So... why say that? When we've already specifically given the info? 

And more to the point, no it _really_ does not look like either Team 3 or 8. The styles, colouring, depth perception and shading are completely different.

I don't actually get why people do that? Especially when they're so blatantly wrong :S

Gah.



			
				TheOneFreeman said:
			
		

> Hey Catterix, could you continue updating the ratings in your second post, I've set up an entire folder system on your ratings so that I could easily divide the best animation quality to least and I'd appreciate it if you did it with 39 on...



Oh, yeah sure  My ratings, it must be understood are completely partial to my own views and are fairly flippant now as new standards of animation are being introduced.

But yep, ok


----------



## Even (Dec 15, 2007)

Catterix sets the standards of the Naruto fandom


----------



## AsunA (Dec 15, 2007)

Koreans just suck in animation, sorry :x


----------



## KaiserNeko (Dec 15, 2007)

Dark Megumi said:


> Koreans just suck in animation, sorry :x



Say that to the people behind Avatar. ;3


----------



## depth_perception (Dec 16, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Um... what?
> 
> Sorry but I hate it when people do this.
> 
> ...



Touchy.

Look I just assumed that it would be team 3, because one of the animators on the next episode (Takenori Tsukuma) also did a part of 29, which also looks like team 3. And that some of the animation moments *reminded* me of team 8. This is 40 I'm talking about, not 41.


I apologise for being so blatently wrong. 1st post and I'm already annoying people.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 16, 2007)

depth_perception said:


> Touchy.
> 
> Look I just assumed that it would be team 3, because one of the animators on the next episode (Takenori Tsukuma) also did a part of 29, which also looks like team 3. And that some of the animation moments *reminded* me of team 8. This is 40 I'm talking about, not 41.
> 
> ...



Yes, you should be sorry! Mwahahaha! 

Aaanyway, the person you're referring to; Takenori Tsukama is the second animation/art director for Team 7. And you're right, he did do half of 29. But the reason why to you it looked like Team 3 was because Team 3 _also_ did episode 29. Everything up until 11:41 in the DB sub of the episode is Team 3's work, and from then on, it's Tsukama. Their styles are really quite different but I can see how you'd get confused.

Anyway, it only annoyed me because ever since I started doing this, I've had people posting messages claiming full knowledge of the animation scheme and how it works. _And_ given how much work that has been put into understanding and studying the scheme of animation in Shippuuden, it is nothing short of mildly irritating for me when something has just been posted saying: "Episode X1 will be done by Team X1 and Episode X2 will be done by Team X2" and then someone comes along and begins dictating how they know/believe that Episode X1 will be done by Team X5 because of this, this and this reasons.

And you didn't really annoy me that much; messages just need to get across is all.


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Dec 16, 2007)

Damn, now I love you!!
...Are  you a boy or a girl?

If you are a girl, then you r my best sis.
If not, then marry me! X3


----------



## Catterix (Dec 16, 2007)

ChibiDemonFox67 said:


> Damn, now I love you!!
> ...Are  you a boy or a girl?
> 
> If you are a girl, then you r my best sis.
> If not, then marry me! X3



What about being a guy, but also having the qualities to be rather... erm, sister-like?


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2007)

After watching the episode 40 raw, I'm pretty sure our original info was slightly off. Episode 40 seemed to be entirely Eiichi Tokura/Team 12. I didn't see anything resembling Team 7 there. I haven't watched 41 yet but skimming through it the first half does look slightly different from the first. So now I think episode 41 was the joint between Takenori Tsukuma and Yasuhiko Kanezuka.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 20, 2007)

Geg said:


> After watching the episode 40 raw, I'm pretty sure our original info was slightly off. Episode 40 seemed to be entirely Eiichi Tokura/Team 12. I didn't see anything resembling Team 7 there. I haven't watched 41 yet but skimming through it the first half does look slightly different from the first. So now I think episode 41 was the joint between Takenori Tsukuma and Yasuhiko Kanezuka.



You mean what I posted? At least that's what is credited.


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, the episode credits list all 3 names, but it doesn't say which does which. Based just on looking at the episode though, the art in 40 is pretty consistent throughout while the first half of 41 looks different than the second half.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 21, 2007)

So it's safe to assume that Eiichi Tokura did all of episode 40.

Then (judging by the different in styles) Tsukama directed the first half, whilst Kanezuka directed the second half.

To be honest, this really irritates me. I had a lot of hopes riding on Tokura given his past work. That infamous shot of the Kyuubi's face is usually what I _like_ about Tokura's art; it's very jagged and skewed which works excellently for many animation moments. Had he _chosen_ to take advantage of any animation moments, that is! The only moment that reminded me at all of Tokura's style was that shot of Orochimaru's eye stretching after being clobbered by KN2 Naruto. Everything else was so static and really quite... awkwardly placed.

Most specifically, the shots with Naruto against Orochimaru. Maybe it's just me (And I don't read the manga, so I'll check later) but I would've thought Naruto would've been drawn to look opposing. Each time he was drawn facing Orochimaru, he looked incredibly small and quite nonthreatening. 

I think, had the pace been faster, there would've been a lot less complaining about the art. Clearly whoever storyboarded this episode and Tokura also, weren't very good at coming up with interesting filler moments, and literally just chose to repeat moments again and again from different angles.

I just wish they could've done, let's say, episode 37, then had Team 5 did episode 39, and then Team 7 do episode 40. Ah wells. Episode 41 was sublime though. Really, really good. I just hope they continue to do individual episodes.


----------



## LuCas (Dec 21, 2007)

The animation was good in episode 40 really really good IMO.
The art was bad just like everyone has been saying. I am watching the episode right now and I love their animation.


----------



## depth_perception (Dec 21, 2007)

Catterix said:


> So it's safe to assume that Eiichi Tokura did all of episode 40.
> 
> Then (judging by the different in styles) Tsukama directed the first half, whilst Kanezuka directed the second half.
> 
> ...



It seems like the hype for the KN4 fight has brought back many of the whiners that gave up during the Gai/Kisame fight, so now 41 is being unfairly rated when being compaired to previous shippuuden episodes.

It's upsetting to see. The first time I left the forum was after the Gaara/Deidara fight, because I was so sick of people complaining about it, it put me off the site. But I still continued to watch the series and enjoyed it.

Now it's happening again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2007)

depth_perception said:


> It seems like the hype for the KN4 fight has brought back many of the whiners that gave up during the Gai/Kisame fight, so now 41 is being unfairly rated when being compaired to previous shippuuden episodes.
> 
> It's upsetting to see. The first time I left the forum was after the Gaara/Deidara fight, because I was so sick of people complaining about it, it put me off the site. But I still continued to watch the series and enjoyed it.
> 
> Now it's happening again.



i think i will do the same as you
because 80% of people here are retard i cant believe some of them are older than 10 years
the special was really good episode 41 had great animation it was perfect
its animation looked like the first 10 minutes (Kyuubi part)
but then you find people calling it shit there is even a threat about how it was the worst ever
i watched every anime episode for this week and 41 was the best
all people here want to flame naruto
how in hell this is a naruto fourm?


----------



## geG (Dec 21, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I think, had the pace been faster, there would've been a lot less complaining about the art. Clearly whoever storyboarded this episode and Tokura also, weren't very good at coming up with interesting filler moments, and literally just chose to repeat moments again and again from different angles.



One thing I haven't really mentioned yet is that though Team 8's animation director, Minoru Morita, is gone, the actual episode director, as in the one who actually decides how long certain things will last and what angles, etc, is still around and was the director for episode 40. Meaning the same person who directed the terrible Clone fight from episode 24 also directed this episode.

The weird thing though is that that director was around from part one and directed some pretty good episodes, like 47, 72, and most notably 79.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 21, 2007)

But I suppose those episodes benefited from lengthened scenes, and what's more was the general company there was of a higher standard. They also generally covered more manga material in those episodes so there was less to work with, so his lack of skill wasn't as noticeable . In 24, they used up just about one chapter, all of which was in the second half. He had no idea what to do with the first half.


----------



## Nisukeita (Dec 24, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Just to update on this happy occassion, the people behind episode 42 are: むらた雅彦 and 朝井聖子
> 
> In otherwords; Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai.
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight, the team behind episode 35 was team 11, and there doing ep 42? Has this information changed at all since this post(haven't read the entire thread) if not than that would be just plain brilliant because ep 35 was such a pleasure to watch, having a more action packed episode done by them is history in the making, heres hoping these two weeks off will be reflected in the quality of the episode, and if its anything like ep 35 than this will be the episode that rivals VotE!

_
Not getting my hopes up just because _


----------



## Even (Dec 24, 2007)

no changes... You can see from the preview after episodes 40/41. It clearly is them, and it looks like one of the best episodes yet


----------



## LuCas (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn you to hell for taking my post even.. I was so wanting to post that until I read it.
Well anyway ill still say it but shorter. Because 2 is better than 1.  
It hasn't changed 'since' that post.. its stilll confirmed by them that its by team 11. And the previews says it all


----------



## Even (Dec 24, 2007)

not my fault that you're too slow


----------



## RaZzy (Dec 24, 2007)

The kabuto shot is clearly team 11, but some shots like the yamato & sakura shot and the yamato face shot aren't as beautiful. Or do people disagree with me here?
The 3D snakes are decent aswell. 

Most animation was done very well though. So let's hope it'll be a blast anyway..

edit: Talking about the episode 42 preview


----------



## Catterix (Dec 24, 2007)

RaZzy said:


> The kabuto shot is clearly team 11, but some shots like the yamato & sakura shot and the yamato face shot aren't as beautiful. Or do people disagree with me here?
> The 3D snakes are decent aswell.
> 
> Most animation was done very well though. So let's hope it'll be a blast anyway..
> ...



If I was honest, I'd say I thought ep 42 looked like a collaboration between Team 1 and 11. However, it seems not.

But it also depends on what you call "beautiful", that Kabuto shot is _very much_ Team 11, which is largely down to their choice of shading. I think the Yamato and Sakura shots look very much like Team 11 too, it's hard to explain why, since I don't know all the terminology, but they share similarities with imperfect/in-motion shots from episode 35.

And I thought I was the only one quite happy about the CGI snakes lol.


----------



## geG (Dec 24, 2007)

lol even I didn't really like the 3D snakes.

Another thing that's definitely Team 11's style is at the beginning very last shot of KN4 you can kind of see it fade in. It starts out blurred and then becomes clear really quickly. That's been a staple of theirs ever since their Part 1 episodes. It's used a lot in shippuuden 35 as well.


----------



## neshru (Dec 24, 2007)

I think using CG for the snakes was a good choice, since there are really lot of them.
I just wonder 
*Spoiler*: __ 



if they will use CG for every snake based attack orochimaru is gonna make




I also wonder if ep42 will feature the "special" animation team we saw in ep26, or it's just gonna be the standard team 11.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 24, 2007)

Geg said:


> lol even I didn't really like the 3D snakes.
> 
> Another thing that's definitely Team 11's style is at the beginning very last shot of KN4 you can kind of see it fade in. It starts out blurred and then becomes clear really quickly. That's been a staple of theirs ever since their Part 1 episodes. It's used a lot in shippuuden 35 as well.



I only really like it because I think with CGI it'll be much easier to capture the motion of the snakes all slithering together without making it look messy.

And although I can't see the example you're talking about, "the beginning very lost shot", but nonetheless, *yes*. I love it when Team 11 does that, the form of zooming in severals times on a shot by using a sudden, flash and fade transition. Always looked really cool. Each episode they've done has had it and it's always looked great.



			
				Neshru said:
			
		

> I also wonder if ep42 will feature the "special" animation team we saw in ep26, or it's just gonna be the standard team 11.



Just standard Team 11? 

Standard Team 11 practically _is_ the "special" animation. The skill and motion capture talent they've demonstrated so far is more than enough. I also think this episode especially will be similar to episode 26 because I find it likely they'll take advantage of the motion blur technique that's used as Matsumoto's scapegoat. It's gonna be a goood fight.

Hopefully...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 24, 2007)

The CGI snakes looked kinda off but I can imagine the trouble you'd have to go through making em without CGI =/


----------



## Catterix (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, they don't really gel at all with the rest of the art, colouring, or anything in fact. 

But I just think that shot of them coming from his mouth, all writhing over one another looks awesome, and would've been damn near impossible if done by hand.


----------



## neshru (Dec 24, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Standard Team 11 practically _is_ the "special" animation.


What I'm saying is, episode 42 doesn't seem to have that particular look that episodes like shippuden 26 or naruto 133 have. I hope the animation ends up being just as fluid.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 24, 2007)

Did to me...

In fact, I thought it looked even more fluid, if we judged by the movement of Kyuubi Naruto taking his swing, or the chakra arm forming and blasting towards the screen, those moments especially were not only fluid but had keen attention to detail. The orochimaru leaping scene was really good too, though not much to note on.

Anyway, Merry Christmas people!! It is now half midnight here, I'ma gonna go ta sleepa naow!


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Catterix, I know I already asked you this but its been two weeks and you still haven't updated your sig (or at least posted in your opening post, which I would prefer) your reviews for 40 and 41; so it would be appreciated if you would continue to do that, thank you


----------



## Catterix (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh crap, will do that. Sorry, thanks for the reminder, I've been a bit busy recently.


----------



## KaiserNeko (Jan 4, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Oh crap, will do that. Sorry, thanks for the reminder, I've been a bit busy recently.



No excuses!  *Whip cracks!*

Seriously, though, you've been awesome. We would be totally lost without you, man. :3 Bro-love!


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Jan 4, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Oh crap, will do that. Sorry, thanks for the reminder, I've been a bit busy recently.



Ok thanks Catterix


----------



## niko^ (Jan 8, 2008)

262話　むらた雅彦・むらた雅彦・むらた雅彦、朝井聖子
263話　岡嶋国敏・にいどめしんや・Yang kwang-s
264話　福田きよむ・福田きよむ・Eum Ik-Hyun
265話　濁川敦・濁川敦・徳田夢之介
266話　高橋滋春・高橋滋春・福井明博

Doesn't look too good...


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## neshru (Jan 8, 2008)

niko^ said:


> 263話　岡嶋国敏・にいどめしんや・Yang kwang-s


That's the team who did ep34 right?
Way to ruin the episode I'm most interested in after ep42


----------



## niko^ (Jan 8, 2008)

neshru said:


> That's the team who did ep34 right?
> Way to ruin the episode I'm most interested in after ep42



Unfortunately, Yes.

43, 44, 46 == ruined?
45?


----------



## neshru (Jan 8, 2008)

niko^ said:


> 43, 44, 46 == ruined?
> 45?


the episodes after 43 are not interesting anyway, i don't mind if they get animated by the bad teams


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

yup, definitely no hope for shitpooden 8)
lets see if they do thesame on the next arc


----------



## geG (Jan 8, 2008)

43 and 44 are Team 9 and Team 4, pretty much what I expected. 46 is Team 10. It looks like 45 is someone new, . In Team 5's place? What's with Pierrot replacing the good teams now rather than the bad ones? First Team 3 then Team 5. The only bad one they've gotten rid of lately is Team 8.

edit: Tokuda is also a fairly prolific animation director for Pokemon apparently, even though it isn't listed on ANN.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2008)

*It seem like Pierrot treating Shippuden if it was like Dragonball Z... oh well. On to the topic let's hope the new guy is good*


----------



## neshru (Jan 8, 2008)

maybe team 5 is making ep47, then we will have team 1, 7 and 11 before restarting the cycle.


----------



## geG (Jan 8, 2008)

neshru said:


> maybe team 5 is making ep47, then we will have team 1, 7 and 11 before restarting the cycle.



Probably not, because you're forgetting Team 12 (ep 40). All those together would be 9 animation directors for this cycle, which I suppose they could do, like if Tokuda is only a one-time animation director for a special episode or something. But the chances of that probably aren't that big.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

well most of these 'new' guys are worse than what we have or on par to the bad ones. take 40 for instance.....

why cant those omake people animate an episode. theyre better than all of the crap teams.


----------



## geG (Jan 8, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> well most of these 'new' guys are worse than what we have or on par to the bad ones. take 40 for instance.....
> 
> why cant those omake people animate an episode. theyre better than all of the crap teams.



The omakes now are all done by whoever did the episode direction for the main episode. The ep 40 omake was done by the ep 40 animation director, and the 41 omake the 41 animation director, etc.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

i thought so, 
the ones whove been doing these omakes have _that_ quality that makes it so reminiscent of part 1s normal animation quality.

uh, these shit teams just ruins everything ><


----------



## neshru (Jan 8, 2008)

Geg said:


> Probably not, because you're forgetting Team 12 (ep 40).


Maybe they have already realized how bad team 12 is and they're replacing it with that new team


----------



## Catterix (Jan 8, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i thought so,
> the ones whove been doing these omakes have _that_ quality that makes it so reminiscent of part 1s normal animation quality.
> 
> uh, these shit teams just ruins everything ><



Eh?

Well firstly, what you've just said completely contradicts what you just said really, so either you're schitzo, or you didn't read Geg's post properly.

So I'll reiterate, the people doing the Omakes, are the same people doing the episodes. So it's pretty much the same quality.

And secondly, what the fuck do you mean these new teams?

We've had 2 new teams.
1) Is Team 12, who did episode 40. Yeah, ok, nowhere near as good as the others, but still better than Team 8 who they replaced.
2) Team 11. Who did episode 35. And are Part 1 animators. Yeah, they're terrible...

You've got some good points, stop hiding them behind such blatant exaggeration.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 8, 2008)

either ur misunderstanding everything me and geg were talking about or your the schitzo one.

geg said the omakes (good ones) are the ones directed by the animators that have done the episode where theyve been included. what are u talking about animation quality. im talking about the omake on ep 41 and 26 and the other good ones that had _that_ style, they have that part-1 quality. i wasnt talking about 40's or any other shit omakes.

so obviously they are NOT thesame quality as the episode theyre with, take episode one's omakes, theyre absolutely shit hand has that team 4 style or whatever (ep 32 style). but episode 1 was done by team 1. so no, theyre not thesame quality.

and talking about teams, i meant the ones who are actually NEW not the 'ones who worked on part 1' teams. look at the one who did ep 22 and this so called 'new one' whove done ep 40. or even those who did ep 4 and 32, theyre not part1 canon animators, theyre filler animators, hence why theyre absolutely shit.


----------



## Nekki (Jan 8, 2008)

But then again... those who come from the fillers are not new either! ZOMG!!!


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2008)

I kind of skimmed over an episode of Utawarerumono that had animation direction by Yumenosuke Tokuda, and from what I saw the art was pretty good. Nothing on the level of Team 1 or 11, but he should be a good replacement for Team 5. I just wish they'd chosen to replace someone less talented, like Team 10


----------



## depth_perception (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there any actual confirmation that team 5 has gone completely? I can't believe they're doing this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2008)

> Catterix 2) Team 11. Who did episode 35. And are Part 1 animators. Yeah, they're terrible...



This was sarcasm,right?

Oh,by the way,it was said that team 11 would do only 2 episodes and then,leave. So,we'll know if that's true sooner or later now.

About the one which did episode 31. Are they official then?


----------



## neshru (Jan 12, 2008)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> Oh,by the way,it was said that team 11 would do only 2 episodes and then,leave.


Who said it? His source?


----------



## Nekki (Jan 12, 2008)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> This was sarcasm,right?
> 
> Oh,by the way,it was said that team 11 would do only 2 episodes and then,leave. So,we'll know if that's true sooner or later now.
> 
> About the one which did episode 31. Are they official then?



When was that said D: i don't remember ever reading that.


On a side note, i'm sad they give the introduction of KWGOD to a crappy animation team


----------



## LuCas (Jan 12, 2008)

What the heck is a kwgod that is like the 100th time I have heard it in this forum. 
Oh well guess that means ill see either next episode or next few episodes?


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> Oh,by the way,it was said that team 11 would do only 2 episodes and then,leave. So,we'll know if that's true sooner or later now.


I don't think that was said anywhere. I don't think it's possible to predict when teams will leave or when new ones will come on. I remember most people thought Team 8 would leave after episode 24 due to how embarrassingly bad it was, but they came back for one more episode before leaving. 



LuCas said:


> What the heck is a kwgod that is like the 100th time I have heard it in this forum.
> Oh well guess that means ill see either next episode or next few episodes?



Those guys are mistaken I think; they don't appear until the next arc. As for what they are, you'll just have to wait, but they're not really as important as you might think. They're just something people hype up to be funny, like Aoba.

And I still don't see the problems with Team 9  They're definitely not on the same level as Teams 1, 7, and 11, or even 3 and 5, but that doesn't mean they're crap. Their drawings just look average to me. They're actually better than you'd expect considering their current animation director is an outsourced Korean.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Animation Teams?*

I only recently heard of these "teams" (12 of them?) that animate the Shippuden episodes, but now that I've heard of them, it starts to make sense because the art differs a lot... Did part one have "teams" as well? It seemed to me that part one was far more consistent in art style than in Shippuden. If that _is_ the case, why did Shippuden suddenly decide to hire animation teams that fluctuated the quality of each episode (ex. episode a and c suck but episode b rocks in terms of animation)?


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2008)

In a word; Yes.

I would give a far more interesting answer but I've been suffering from a virus for the past few days, so bleh. 

But yeah, every anime pretty much has a series of different Art/Animation Directors who usually lead a team of animators. Main thing with Shippuuden is that these Art/Animation directors' styles are extremely different from each other, and so the art is inconsistent with each episode, whereas in most anime, and like in Part 1, they all made an effort/were trained to try and draw in the same style as each other.

There is a character designer for each anime, who work on converting the manga art to work on anime, etc. And the guy who did this for Naruto is actually one of the best around, he did episodes like Part 1 episode 19, and was the main character designer. All the art directors for Part 1 were taught to try to mimick his style. Whereas now in Shippuuden, it seems almost as if he isn't even involved anymore so each Art Director follow their own style, rather than his. Thus, inconsistency.

I know that hasn't answered all of your questions, but that's all I can handle at the moment lol


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2008)

else read this thread

it has a lot of answers:

for shawn


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2008)

I just don't understand Pierrot. Mr Gorou Bean was clearly good enough for them to trust with a whole new animation team for episode 26 and yet he was the one they chose to get rid of. ...Ehhh?

And regarding new-boy Tokuda, I can't really say to be honest. I've watched episode 12 of Utawarerumono and it was OK, kind of hard to judge, since I don't know the show that well. But, even though the animation was kind of lacking, the actual direction of it, the choice of shots, angles, the idea of panning background alongside movement, etc. was all directed really well, and if Tokuda is dealing with Team 5's animation team (which is plausible I suppose) then they could probably make something really good out of it.

Here's hoping that a whole new load of good animators and directors are employed for the 47-55 episode rota as that looks like it'll be dealing with the stuff we saw in the preview in episode 1.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2008)

Though in truth, the explanation given in that second Spoiler thread is confusing after Team 10. I need to rewrite it big time.


----------



## elena6375 (Jan 12, 2008)

this team thing is ridiculus


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, we should have one man do everything.

Who cares if his fingers get grated down to bone.


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

elena6375 said:


> this team thing is ridiculus



Even though every single anime does it aside from OVAs, yeah.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 12, 2008)

We posted on youtube a report about how Naruto was made in Japan. They talk about their team system but for the quality, it's depend of the animation director. When he do the storyboard and key animation himself.

The report is in french but you can hear japanese, if you understand japanese...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXzFKr60Tzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LuCas (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn, I wish someone would put english subtitles on it. That video looks REALLY interesting to hear. Too interesting.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2008)

Wait for Pazuzu or someone to try to translate what they can hear.

Or maybe Le Male could shed more light on it?


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that video about animation directors?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 12, 2008)

While I think that teams are necessary I think they should strive to be more consistent with each other. Although due to Shonen coming out non stop I guess it's hard.

Should be split into seasons of 26 with breaks but Japan is a nutball panty sniffing country so it can't rock that.


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

Doing that would help the quality, yeah. It would probably decrease the need for fillers too. 

But yeah, Japan.


----------



## Splintered (Jan 12, 2008)

Merged multiple threads together.


----------



## Djuin (Jan 12, 2008)

so i don't mind that they work in teams and though it makes for inconsitancy wich does irritate me, my real question is how many teams usually work on an anime, arn't there like 12 teams for naruto right now?  to me it would make more sence to have like 3 or 4 teams, but i don't work in the animation industry so i don't really know the logistics of it all.  are all the teams working all the time? and just realease the episodes in tandum?


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, currently there are only 8 working on it. We say up to Team 12 because there have been 4 that have worked on Shippuuden but replaced. Team 9 and above started after Shippuuen had began and replaced someone that was around since the fillers.

Though I think 8 is a lot for most series. I think the original Naruto had 6 animation directors at once but gradually moved up to 8 during the fillers.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 13, 2008)

ahh hope they don't kill the animation next arc .btw how many good teams and bad teams left?


----------



## LuCas (Jan 13, 2008)

I am so hyped, I hear around "I hope they don't screw up the next arc" and it totally means next arc is gonna kick some ass. I was kinda worried if the upcoming arcs wouldn't be as good as this sai/yamato arc. I think this arc is like the 2nd or 3rd best in the whole series.
There is still lots of time for them to get better I guess? (The teams and whatever they are lacking on)


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 13, 2008)

so who's animating the next episode catterix?
any good stuff coming?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 13, 2008)

LuCas said:


> I am so hyped, I hear around "I hope they don't screw up the next arc" and it totally means next arc is gonna kick some ass. I was kinda worried if the upcoming arcs wouldn't be as good as this sai/yamato arc. I think this arc is like the 2nd or 3rd best in the whole series.
> There is still lots of time for them to get better I guess? (The teams and whatever they are lacking on)



the next arc is better than this, (imo, its my fav arc atleast.), its very dark and serious, making me wonder how much theyre gonna censore...
this arc is just a sasuke fandom thing and nothing much happens in it. and shows how sakura's still a dumbass.



> so who's animating the next episode catterix?
> any good stuff coming?


team 9 is doing it, and the next 3 eps are also done by shit teams, so have a great month with naruto 8)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 13, 2008)

Watched the video.

Somethings about animations.
Episodes like 48, 133 and Shippuden 26 are done like any others. The only change is that the Animation Director do himself the Story Board and the Key Animations of the episode itself. Period.
They said a lot of stuff about the games and episodes.
Like in the Narutimate Hero games, they have to put new techniques for the characters and they always ask Kishimoto about such and such ougi/tech/jutsu. Kishimoto say yes or no.

There are about 4 distinct animation team, each team does 1 eps per month. thus 4 eps per month. Pierrot did worked for the games too and all the illustations are done by pierrot too.

Kishimoto works 7/7 day 24/24 H. Must give 19 pages / Week.
Have sometimes holydays like Golden Week and New Year. He can ask for some days to search for new ideas/material for his story.
About 40% of the Naruto fans are girls, surely because of Sasuke/Kakashi/Itachi.
Even if Kishimoto is now ruled by Shounen Mange Rules being in the Shounen Jump, he manage to put in the manga most of his ideas  ( Like Gaara controling sand ) while some where rejected.

Naruto was the manga that got no advertising whatsoever when it started in japan and is now really famous.
Fansubs are really fast with new eps, that say how much a series is popular among fans.
Except japan, Naruto is the most famous in France, That was the 1st country to ever air Naruto outside of Japan, and the Naruto series is almost over ( More than 200 eps aired, 1 eps a Day ). 
The cardass game is really famous in japan, almost any family haves a Naruto Card ( that's frigging huge ).

That was the most important things to translate. You pretty much know all the other stuff already.

PS : Funny stuff is that they say "The popular manga are mostly in the 1st pages of the Shonen Jump, like One Piece or Naruto, and the not so popular ones are at the end *The guy open at the end and show Bleach*.


Feel free to ask for translations about such and such, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 13, 2008)

LuCas said:


> I am so hyped, I hear around "I hope they don't screw up the next arc" and it totally means next arc is gonna kick some ass. I was kinda worried if the upcoming arcs wouldn't be as good as this sai/yamato arc. I think this arc is like the 2nd or 3rd best in the whole series.
> There is still lots of time for them to get better I guess? (The teams and whatever they are lacking on)



It should be pretty good. Personally I thought it wasn't AS good as the Sasori arc although Dynamic Dragon has a different opinion obviously. So just make your own mind up. I don't see a drastic change in quality coming for any reason. So if you're satisfied with Shippudden so far you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 13, 2008)

LuCas said:


> Damn, I wish someone would put english subtitles on it. That video looks REALLY interesting to hear. Too interesting.



I wanted to put english subtitle but the report is too long and my skill in english are limited



Catterix said:


> Wait for Pazuzu or someone to try to translate what they can hear.
> 
> Or maybe Le Male could shed more light on it?






Yagami1211 said:


> Watched the video.
> 
> Somethings about animations.
> Episodes like 48, 133 and Shippuden 26 are done like any others. The only change is that the Animation Director do himself the Story Board and the Key Animations of the episode itself. Period.
> ...



Thanks Yagami for the translation. I'm not very good in translation.

When the guy talk about 4 teams, it' was 4 team where he worked, not in Studiot Perriot. And About Bleach it was not at the end of the magazine, he open at the beginning.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 13, 2008)

Delta Shell said:


> It should be pretty good. Personally I thought it wasn't AS good as the Sasori arc although Dynamic Dragon has a different opinion obviously. So just make your own mind up. I don't see a drastic change in quality coming for any reason. So if you're satisfied with Shippudden so far you shouldn't have anything to worry about.



yeah i agree the first arc was one of the best (in the manga), it showed every1s development. specially sakura's... But after seeing it in SD, its probobly like the worst thing i have ever seen. they made the characters dumber than they were... really irritating. and the introductions were just bland and forgetful.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2008)

In honesty, yeah, though I never did see what the big fuss about the Sasori arc was to be honest. The beginning was interesting, but towards the end it turned to nonsense.

I mean, Sasori didn't actually need to be there at all, he made no bearing on the main plot whatsoever. Gaara was the main focus, Deidara was his murderer, and Naruto was the one desperately trying to save him. They all leave the cave and instead of following them, the story focuses on this otherwise completely irrelevant character who just happens to be Chiyo's grandson. 

Still really liked it though, btw 

Anyway, onto animation, can any manga readers say, without revealing too much, whether these next 4 episodes are going to be particularly fight-centric?


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, it got rid of one member of Akatsuki. 

And no to your question. Maybe a little in the next episode.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 13, 2008)

Indeed, and it was badass 

And I suppose that's cool, further question, you can give the answer in a spoiler if you think it's spoilerific, but people are saying that ep 47 should be around chapter 300. Are the chapters after that then quite action-orientated?

Because then I'd be happy for 1-chapter episodes if it means the simple material is handled by the ok folk and the action material is done by the more talented dudes and dudettes.


----------



## neshru (Jan 13, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Anyway, onto animation, can any manga readers say, without revealing too much, whether these next 4 episodes are going to be particularly fight-centric?



*Spoiler*: __ 



not at all.






Catterix said:


> And I suppose that's cool, further question, you can give the answer in a spoiler if you think it's spoilerific, but people are saying that ep 47 should be around chapter 300. Are the chapters after that then quite action-orientated?



*Spoiler*: __ 



there is some "action", but... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



don't expect real fights. still...
*Spoiler*: __ 



the big event starts in these chapters


----------



## x3 bright (Jan 13, 2008)

:3 ahahah tahnks.  your nice  (;


----------



## KohZa (Jan 17, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Indeed, and it was badass
> 
> And I suppose that's cool, further question, you can give the answer in a spoiler if you think it's spoilerific, but people are saying that ep 47 should be around chapter 300. Are the chapters after that then quite action-orientated?
> 
> Because then I'd be happy for 1-chapter episodes if it means the simple material is handled by the ok folk and the action material is done by the more talented dudes and dudettes.


yeah the action material must be done by talented team or person .btw can wait for the next episode .


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Catterix, I really appreciate what you were doing before and would appreciate if you would continue to update the list you have in your second post with the scores of episodes 42 and 43 and the first post with the animation directors on coming up episodes, sorry if it seems like I'm annoying you but I would appreciate it and it does not go unnoticed,

Thank you


----------



## Catterix (Jan 18, 2008)

TheOneFreeman said:


> Hey Catterix, I really appreciate what you were doing before and would appreciate if you would continue to update the list you have in your second post with the scores of episodes 42 and 43 and the first post with the animation directors on coming up episodes, sorry if it seems like I'm annoying you but I would appreciate it and it does not go unnoticed,
> 
> Thank you



I'll do more than that! Since I'm bored... I've decided to review the animation of the episodes as they come. I've been subjected to the animation business for a while, members of my family working with Aardman, LUPUS and, at some points, Disney. In fact the main reason why I started watching anime when I was 11 was because of interest in their animation styles.

So... Yeah. No one needs to read this, I'm more curious about discovering what I really think to be honest.

*39*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow. Horikoshi Kumiko really is legendary at times. In actual art direction, this episode was better than pretty much anything I've seen by Team 1, the colouring, shading, layout of each shot and chosen angles really made this feel more like a movie than a TV episode. 

Overall, the animation was fairly consistent, with a few bits of art slipping (I remember a few full-body Kabuto shots looking slightly off) but overall great, and what was really nice is this episode followed the old anime tradition of having moments with far more attention placed on them. These seems to be 1) When Yamato transformed into Sasori; the motion capture there was fantastic, I often find myself watching Naruto and Sakura in that scene, just to emphasise, those few minutes were actually on Disney level. 2) Yamato escaping Orochimaru and Kabuto. That part was fast, sweet and extremely slick. 3) Naruto, Sakura and Sai leaping to face Orochimaru, it was simple, but the frame rate was great and colouring looked superb.

*9/10*




*40* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



To be honest; I was majorly disappointed. I've actually followed Tokuda, because I remember watching a few concept sketches by him a few years back. He's worked on Pokemon and was often in charge of capturing the warped moments of art, such as when Ash threw a pokeball or something. This episode showed only one example of this skill, and that was Orochimaru's face warping because of the speed after Naruto struck him. Overall, painfully dull direction with far too much cel repetition, most especially during the Kyuubi Powerup scene at the end.

*6/10*




*41* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Extremely nice. Kanezuka & Tsukuma compliment each other well. Tsukama seemed to focus more on the action aspect of the first half, which was nice. I really enjoy that abstract attack on Orochimaru in the darkness before the explosion. The animation was directed well. Kanezuka's second half was pretty nice. I loved the special attention paid to when Naruto wakes up in the Fox's chamber, the lighting was sublime in that scene. The animation, as usual, was top notch, but with very little moments to prove itself which still irks me. I think this episode was done well, but could've been a lot more.

*9/10*




*42* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's actually quite amazing just how incredible this episode looks when played on double speed. The frame rate was amazingly high, but unfortunately those particular frames was wasted on rather lethargic animation. Fantastic detail, and great motion capture. To be honest, other than just basic great art and incredibly smooth animation, this episode offers little else in terms of eye candy. There was little special about the angles, or the colouring/shading and really, unlike 39, this looked and felt more like a very well animated TV show episode, rather than something more. Still, incredible and some moments were gasmic. My favourite being when the camera pans around the Kyuubi as it let's out a challenging growl to Orochimaru who's speeding towards him (right before the punch) and the bit where the sub-KN4 bursts out of it's body's back, that looked beautiful.

*9.5/10*




*43* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



To be honest, this episode was a lot better than expected. It's hard to say, but it looks like Yang.Kawng Seock is a very talented artist, but isn't very good at capturing other's styles. Because, pretty much every character (mostly Sakura) was a little off-model, like too round faced, forehead too large etc. but were nonetheless, drawn well. There were quite a few exceptions, but largely, it wasn't that it looked *bad* just different. Which is bad, but could be a lot worse.

What's more, is as an art director, Seock is pretty damn talented. The colours were absolutely lovely. And the shading, I was surprised at how much I liked this. The shots of Yamato Bunshin hiding in the woods looked great, really nice shadowing there.

The animation left a lot to be desired, buuut... at least it rose to the occasion when it needed to. The Kyuubi extraction scene was pretty grim and intense, and directed really well. However, the Sakura bitch-slap was... appalling. Owie owie. Looks to me like they were trying to mimick the style used in 41 when Kabuto's butt knocked out Sakura but... failed.

Officially, I'd say about 5/10 as it was a good and average episode. Little more, little less. But I'm going to put *7/10* because I feel that some moments deserve it.




lol Hmm... Wonder how many people will actually read that ramble lol. It's only one opinion (but it's the best ) but meh. I changed my rating for 40 from 7/10 to 6/10 and even that's being rather generous.


----------



## LuCas (Jan 18, 2008)

I read it. I admit it was a waste of my time *technically*, but if I think about it it really  was worth the read. The episode 40 one was interesting though.
I can't wait to see how episode 45 with the new team will look. Hopefully it is good. That'll outnumber the bad/average teams to 5:4!


----------



## KohZa (Jan 19, 2008)

LuCas said:


> I read it. I admit it was a waste of my time *technically*, but if I think about it it really  was worth the read. The episode 40 one was interesting though.
> I can't wait to see how episode 45 with the new team will look. Hopefully it is good. That'll outnumber the bad/average teams to 5:4!


so episode 45 is done by new team?hope they were good .


----------



## Nekki (Jan 19, 2008)

Catterix said:


> lol Hmm... Wonder how many people will actually read that ramble lol. It's only one opinion (but it's the best ) but meh. I changed my rating for 40 from 7/10 to 6/10 and even that's being rather generous.



Well i did and i have to say that, although no opinion is absolute, i loved reading yours. It's a kind of more objective approach to it.. and that's how i try to analyze anything i watch (from anime to Scrubs or even Desperate Housewives - i only watched a few eps i swear D


----------



## LuCas (Jan 19, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> so episode 45 is done by new team?hope they were good .



Yeah according to their sources


----------



## RaZzy (Jan 19, 2008)

Catterix said:


> *43*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really surprised you rated 43 that high. ( 7/10 )
I'll give it to you, most stills were fine (except for some kabuto, sakura and orochimaru shots) and the (short) sakura running animation. 

But in the animation department, every animation had a really low framerate. Imo very noticable. Also the animations were really dull and stiff when there was just a little more movement going on. (examples: yamato charging / sword animation at the end)

And to be picky, it really bothered me that sakura's tears weren't transparent. 

edit: Changed my post a little, after watching some parts again. The yamato-shadow-in-the-woods part looked pretty good indeed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 20, 2008)

What's the team which did the episode of Naruto + Sai VS Yamato "fight?" that was the worst episode in the last 10...


----------



## geG (Jan 20, 2008)

That was Team 10 (Akihiro Fukui).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2008)

do you find Disney level to be better than actual anime level ?
for me no way (may be because i see hand drawn animation to be superior to CGI)
i have read your opinoin on the episodes and i agree with you except on 39 
it was good but it didnt look like a movie (i dont see it to be better than team 1 work)
if you compared it to 42 in art and animation its nothing
and the colouring in 39 looked like the colouring in 35 i think
but indeed the part when When Yamato transformed into Sasori was great i liked more how they animated naruto and sakura when they were talking after the transformation

i hope team 11 to continue working on  Shippūden because they are really the best now
i nearly watch every on-going anime and team 11 is the most brilliant right now


----------



## Catterix (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, just that little bit, at the beginning, was Disney level. Everything else was merely very good TV Show animation. However, I still think that the direction, shot choices and shading, etc. was basically on par with the Naruto movies and most anime movies.

And yep, to me, Disney is pretty much the epitome of perfect hand drawn animation. There are very few anime movies I can think of with better animation. LOADS with better artistic style, I mean, just visually, an high class anime (like Ghost In The Shell 2) is absolutely stunning, but the animation is very rarely, if ever, better than Disney.


----------



## RaZzy (Jan 20, 2008)

Probably because one of the techniques they use is rotoscoping. Or use it as a reference.

"Walt Disney and his animators employed it carefully and very effectively in Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs in 1937. Rotoscoping was also used in many of Disney's subsequent animated feature films with human characters, such as Cinderella in 1950. Later, when Disney animation became more stylized (e.g. One Hundred and One Dalmatians, 1961), the rotoscope was used mainly for studying human and animal motion, rather than actual tracing."


----------



## Catterix (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I use rotoscoping a lot myself for projects at school, though, I tend to use it more for actual tracing 

But that is definitely a massive help to the animation of Disney, right from the start they've been mimicking each little movement made by people and animals. Whereas anime on the whole, does tend to be slightly more stilted. They do use rotoscoping and obviously train in capturing motion, but it just doesn't seem to be the main focus. That, and also anime tend to have a much lower frame rate.

Which isn't surprising, given also that, y'know, Disney is a multibillion dollar company... lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2008)

mmm so you enjoy watching Disney more than anime for animation

but i have never seen orgasmic animation like what i see in anime something like
Seirei no Moribito (episode 3)
blood the last vampire
Rurouni Kenshin ova
naruto episode 19 and first 5 minutes of episode 17
anything with norio
FLCL
Jin Roh  The Wolfsbrigade 
Deathnote (at the end of the last episode when light was running holding his hand)
and ofcourse you have seen many other fighting scenes in anime
i can go on for a year at how many time i orgasmed watching anime
that has never happened to me while watching Disney

it will be nice if you can post a clip for what you see as amazing Disney animation that will make me go crazy and say that stuff is better animated than anime 
stuff that make you say that Disney is superior


----------



## Catterix (Jan 20, 2008)

What a weird... weird conversation this has become :S

No, hgfdsahjkl, to be honest. I don't quite get why you want to compare the animation of some anime series or films with that of Disney but I'm really not going to be a part of it.

I like Disney animation because from my experience, it holds far more detail and prowess. The characters move like real people and there is often a lot more imagination behind the animation, whereas often anime tends to try to be too realistic, or far too abstract.

I wasn't criticising anime. Why'd you think I'd get into anime "because of their animation style" if I didn't like it?

Maybe at a later date we can compare moments in which we've 'gasmed over animation if that'll really make you happy, but for now, just... just no. Despite what me making this thread might imply, I do actually have more important things to do


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2008)

no no i didnt mean to compare
i wanted to know why you see Disney superior what did you see to say that
because as for me i see anime better in imagination realistic and abstract animation
i was giving samples of what makes me say anime is better

and believe me me too had far more important stuff to do


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jan 21, 2008)

Catterix said:


> *43* To be honest, this episode was a lot better than expected. It's hard to say, but it looks like Yang.Kawng Seock is a very talented artist, but isn't very good at capturing other's styles. Because, pretty much every character (mostly Sakura) was a little off-model, like too round faced, forehead too large etc. but were nonetheless, drawn well. There were quite a few exceptions, but largely, it wasn't that it looked *bad* just different. Which is bad, but could be a lot worse.



I gave it six. I just don't get how hard it is to copy a manga character's face. I mean, they are, after all, animators and this is their job -- to draw well. But shots of Yamato and Sakura there were just horrible. Even someone with average drawing skills can copy a manga panel and get a character's face "right." But these guys are already animators and they can't even get it "right." Very disappointing.


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Team 1 and the one that was in ep 42 are from part 1,right? so,which part 1 episodes did they do?


(lol timewarp)

Nope, they were different people. Team 1 did:

3, 9, 15, 23, 35, 43, 49, 57, 66, 73, 81, 89, 94, 104 (half), 105 (half), 112, 118, 123, 131, 137, 143, 148, 171, 179, 188, 194, 203, 211.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow. Now i'm really amazed with team 1.


----------



## sexytemari (Feb 2, 2008)

I loved the first part of naruto with its slick fight scenes. Like the naruto-sasuke, Lee-Kimi, 3rd and more. It was all so smooth and well choreographed. Now I'm only up to episode 18 in Shippuden and the animation is so poor. The fighting is so rigid and stiff. Reminds me of old low budget shows. Where Gai and Lee's movement should be silky smooth as we've seen in part 1 it has been replaced with monotonous fighting with stiff legs and arms. Will the animation get better? And will the series ever have the same quality as part 1 or is it going to stay like this?


----------



## neshru (Feb 2, 2008)

sexytemari said:


> I loved the first part of naruto with its slick fight scenes. Like the naruto-sasuke, Lee-Kimi, 3rd and more. It was all so smooth and well choreographed. Now I'm only up to episode 18 in Shippuden and the animation is so poor. The fighting is so rigid and stiff. Reminds me of old low budget shows. Where Gai and Lee's movement should be silky smooth as we've seen in part 1 it has been replaced with monotonous fighting with stiff legs and arms. Will the animation get better? And will the series ever have the same quality as part 1 or is it going to stay like this?


Yes, unfortunately any team Gai fight during this arc is animated poorly. On the other side, the other fights are not too bad (depending on the episode: some are good and some are not)


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey, if you don't mind Catterix, could you update 44 and 45 with ratings, and the next set of animation directors in your opening posts? (if you've already done so somewhere else, please direct me cause I missed it)


----------



## Ryotaro (Feb 2, 2008)

neshru said:


> Yes, unfortunately any team Gai fight during this arc is animated poorly.



I actually quite liked the Team Gai fights in episode 21.


----------



## neshru (Feb 2, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> I actually quite liked the Team Gai fights in episode 21.


Yes, that 30 seconds of fighting were good. But the episode that was entirely dedicated to team gai fights was awful.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you...


----------



## sexytemari (Feb 5, 2008)

I just finished 21 and yeah the Team gai fight was good but I still don't think upto 1st part good. Now I'm watching 22 and the Gai fight scene near the start is just depressing. Not only is the animation poor but the drawing is also poor. I remember in part 1 there were some fight scenes were the drawing wasn't the best but the animation was very good and that really makes for good watching. For me Naruto is about storyline and the ninja battles. In shippuuden the ninja battles just don't appeal to me at all . (except for maybe the Chiyo Saosori fight)


----------



## geG (Feb 7, 2008)

Already posted back in the February schedule thread:

47: Team 3
48: Team 12
49: Team 7

Team 3's episode has the usual Ukulele guy, but also has a new animation director, Yuuki Kinoshita, doing half of it. Kinoshita was also the director and storyboardist for episode 29, and looks to be the storyboardist again for 47.

Another interesting note is that 46's omake wasn't done by the same person who did the episode, which hasn't been done since like episode 20-something. The episode was done by Team 10, while the omake was Team 3.

edit: By the way Catterix, I finally have the translation for Team 5's name: Gorou Sessha.


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess I'll refer back to this thread after each episode to see who animated it


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 18, 2008)

Geg said:


> Already posted back in the February schedule thread:
> 
> 47: Team 3
> 48: Team 12
> ...




so what does that mean in terms of the quality of the future episodes?


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> so what does that mean in terms of the quality of the future episodes?



48 will just have pretty lackluster art and animation. 49 will look great.


----------



## LuCas (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really mind if team 7 or 7.1 would take the big events, they are worthy enough for a 10/10 along with team 1 and team 11 IMO.


----------



## madcow3005 (Feb 24, 2008)

Question about the animation for episode 26:

I notice that the animation for this episode is the same as the one done for Sasuke vs. Orochimaru, and the VotE fight. I generally regard that animation style as the best used for Naruto.

I'm a bit confused as to who did the animating for those episodes. The OP listed it as done by a director named Gorou. But then he also references the style as being similar to the ones done by a guy named Norio Matsumoto. Can anyone clarify this for me please?


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, there's a difference between being the animation director and just an animator. My understanding is that the animation director basically draws the characters for the first frame of animation and the animators draw the rest based on that character design. It basically has to do with keeping the characters looking consistent throughout an episode rather than changing it for each animator's individual style. They may have something to do with the actual quality of the animation itself too, like the frame rate or whatever, but I don't know enough about that to say.

Norio Matsumoto never did animation direction, only animation. Though he did do a lot of animation in those episodes. The animation director for 30, 71, and 133 was . The animation director for 48 was . The animation director for Shippuuden 26 (it's never been confirmed that Matsumoto did animation for this ep, though it certainly looks like he did) was Gorou Sessha.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool..............


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 26, 2008)

LuCas said:


> I don't really mind if team 7 or 7.1 would take the big events, they are worthy enough for a 10/10 along with team 1 and team 11 IMO.



i agree                          .


----------



## Trivub (Feb 26, 2008)

tf? this is way too technical...


----------



## root (Feb 26, 2008)

Geg said:


> My understanding is ...



Where do you get information like that? Not doubting your info, just curious.
I mean, I've never been able to find stuff like that except on these forums. Everything I know about how Naruto's made is from here


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2008)

I think I know that guy "Gorou" (Mr. Bean)'s family name...  i think it reads as Sessha, so that would mean that his full name is Sessha Gorou...


----------



## geG (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah I mentioned that I finally got that name figured out about a month ago but it kind of went unnoticed due to how inactive the thread became


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2008)

Good thing I brought it to life again then 

CATTERIX, UPDATE YOUR FIRST POST DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## niko^ (Mar 8, 2008)

3/13 阿野栄太郎/にいどめとしや/Yang.Kwang-Seok(34話の結成!新カカシ班と同じ)
3/20A 熊谷雅晃/熊谷雅晃/津熊健徳(41話の極秘任務スタートとほぼ同じ)
3/20B 福田きよむ/福田きよむ/Eum.Ik-Hyun(44話の戦いの顛末と同じ)
4/3A　濁川敦/濁川敦/徳田夢之介(45話の裏切りの果てと同じ)
4/3B　高橋滋春/高橋滋春/福井明博(46話の未完の頁と同じ)


----------



## neshru (Mar 8, 2008)

Why are there korean names? I don't like how it sounds


----------



## Catterix (Mar 8, 2008)

The Korean names are for Teams 4 and 9.

Yes, it looks like they'll be animating some of the big episodes...

There's a thread about it which both me and Niko^ have contributed to.


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 28, 2008)

We need an update on this winfull thread .


----------



## Catterix (Mar 28, 2008)

We do. And I think we might get one soon, it's just, well, it's March and I'm in Year 13 at school. For anyone in England, you know what that means. A2 Level education.

In 6 months I've been doing more and harder work than I will in the first 2 years at Uni...


----------



## niko^ (Apr 9, 2008)

From 2ch

#275　むらた雅彦・朝井聖子
#276　木村寛・にいどめとしや・徳倉栄一
#277　宅野誠起・堀越久美子
#278　阿野栄太郎・サトウシンジ・Yang Kwang-seok


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2008)

So I was right about 55 being Team 11 

55: Team 11
56: Team 12
57: Team 7
58: Team 9

Pretty much the same order it was in for the previous rotation.


----------



## neshru (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like everyone will have an excuse to whine about how much the filler arc sucks, since team 12 is animating the first episode of it. Man, everything would be ok if not for team 12, they suck at animation, art, direction, everything.


----------



## Felix (Apr 9, 2008)

Holy crap, Team 12

Was Team 9 good, acceptable or bad? Or was that Team 10?


----------



## neshru (Apr 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> Holy crap, Team 12
> 
> Was Team 9 good, acceptable or bad? Or was that Team 10?


team 9 is acceptable, and seems to get better with every episode they make. They made 34, 43 and 50


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2008)

Team 9 was okay in 34, terrible in 43, and okay again in 50.


----------



## neshru (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder if they are ever going to replace one of the bad teams with a good one, in order to have more good than bad ones. A rotation composed by team 1, 11, 7, 7b, 13, 9, 10 and 4 would be great.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Guys !

First of all, i want to thanks all of you who give us information on episode's staff every week (specially Catterix)... It's my first post here but i've been reading your post for one year now.

In Shippuden, we've seen that good staff often means good episode ^^

But i dont know how you manage to memorize the team only with their number... So, can someone tell me the last episode they maked for the next staff who will work on episode 55/56/57/58.

In the preview of the 54 (for the episode 55), i thought i recognize the work of the team who gave us the beautiful episode 35 ? Is that the team 11 ?

Thanks.

(sorry for my english....)


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2008)

55 is indeed Team 11, which is one of the best ones


----------



## Felix (Apr 9, 2008)

neshru said:


> I wonder if they are ever going to replace one of the bad teams with a good one, in order to have more good than bad ones. A rotation composed by team 1, 11, 7, 7b, 13, 9, 10 and 4 would be great.



Isn't that the rotation we have at the moment?


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Apr 9, 2008)

Even said:


> 55 is indeed Team 11, which is one of the best ones



Thanks for the answer 

Now, i hope there will be some action in episode 55, because we have seen what team 11 is capable of in episode 35 which was awesome but no action :/ 

And we can expect a great thing with their skills in a fight or a training with movement.

Can u tell me the last episode made by team 7 and 9 plz ?


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2008)

7 did 49 while 9 did 50.

lol looking on 2ch there are some people complaining that Murata (Team 11) and Horikoshi (Team 7) are being wasted on a filler arc


----------



## neshru (Apr 9, 2008)

more like they may be the only reason to watch the filler episodes 
Though I fear team 11 will disappear until the next big canon fight.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> So I was right about 55 being Team 11
> 
> 55: Team 11
> 56: Team 12
> ...



Grr, if you wasn?t so damn sexy, I?d be very annoyed at your smugness right now. Rar.

I must be going mad! It really does not look like Team 11 to me. If you compare (which I haven?t directly done though lol) the shots from 35 to 55 they?d look different.

Gah, I need to touch up on my skills.

And damn to Team 12. At least it?s filler I suppose.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 9, 2008)

can i have a memory refreshing help here, which episodes did those teams animate (i know most but i just want to confirm XD)


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2008)

Team 11: 35, 42, 55
Team 12: 40, 48, 56
Team 7: 7, 15, 31, 39, 49, 57
Team 9: 10, 18, 27, 34, 43, 50, 58


----------



## Even (Apr 10, 2008)

When is Team 1 or either of the 7's doing an episode?


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Apr 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> Team 11: 35, 42, 55



Oh yeah, i forgot they did ep 42... Nice episode but, naruto with his coat of chakra was immobilised so, not much action for this slow fight :/



Geg said:


> Team 12: 40, 48, 56



God damn them !


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 17, 2008)

Could someone please sum up the QUALITY OF ART in the next coming episodes

(I can't tell by looking at the animation teams)


----------



## Catterix (Apr 17, 2008)

Episode 55: Should be amazing. Best animation team. Art will be fantastic.

Episode 56: Bad to mediocre quality. They're not a great team at either animation nor art and often the fillerising is very bad.

Episode 57: Very, very good. A great animation team with a strong and consistent art.

Episode 58: Good art. Nothing special, one or two few oddly drawn shots but mostly on-model.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2008)

I like how half of these teams struggle to draw such simple faces.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 18, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I like how half of these teams struggle to draw such simple faces.



i'd like to see you animating an anime


----------



## TadloS (Apr 18, 2008)

Team 12: 40(only ending was good of this episode), 48(Oh man this is worst shippuuden episode)
This team is awful ! Maybe 56 episode will be good


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2008)

48 was awful so was 50


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Catterix, are you ever gonna update that second post with episode ratings for 44-56?

I would appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## Even (Apr 26, 2008)

56 wasn't too bad... Sure the art and animation were below average, but it was directed pretty good... Despite the lousy art and animation, I really enjoyed the episode But I really hope this is the next team to go...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2008)

56 was bad


----------



## Archah (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone knows who animated episode 146 of Naruto? It was very well drawn and animated, and it seems like team who animated episodes 42 or 55 of Shippuuden.


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2008)

^It     was.


----------



## geG (May 8, 2008)

The two animation directors for 58 were Kim, Kang-Won and Yoo, Hyo-Sang.


----------



## Catterix (May 8, 2008)

Which I believe have both worked on Shippuuden before.

I wonder when this changed, because didn't Newtype release info saying it was Yang Kwang-Seok?

Gah.

Oh yeah, thanks to Niko^, the upcoming team schedule appears to be
59- Team 1
60- Team 4
61- Team 13
62- Team 10

That's from 2chan, so it's liability is sceptical, but believable.


----------



## geG (May 8, 2008)

I know the first was was an animator; don't know about the other. Neither of them have been animation directors for Shippuuden before this.


----------



## Catterix (May 8, 2008)

Ah, I mixed up Kim, Kang-Won with Kim, Dae-Hoom who did episode 2 of Shippuuden and just thought I recognised Yoo, Hyo-Sang.

Ah well. I gave up on 57 due to much talk I didn't understand and LQ video, but from what I saw, it wasn't God-Awful. Still, wouldn't complain if they vanished and got replaced with Team 3 or 5


----------



## Archah (May 11, 2008)

Geg/Catterix, do you mind if i post that episode animation list updated like this?


*Spoiler*: __ 




1 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9.5/10
2 - Kim Dae-Hoon - My Rating: 4/10
3 - Zenjirou Ukulele - My Rating: 7/10
4 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 5/10
5 – Gorou - My Rating: 7/10
6 - Shin’ichi Suzuki - My Rating: 2/10
7 - Kumiko Horikoshi & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 8/10
8 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 5/10
9 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9/10
10 - Natsuko Suzuki & Koji Kataoka - My Rating: 6/10
11 - Zenjirou Ukulele & Akihiro Tsuda - My Rating: 8/10
12 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
13 – Gorou - My Rating: 7.5/10
14 - Ryousuke Yasushi - My Rating: 8/10
15 - Kumiko Horikoshi & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 8/10
16 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 5/10
17 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9.5/10
18 - Natsuko Suzuki & Hisao Muramatsu - My Rating: 7/10
19 - Zenjirou Ukulele - My Rating: 8.5/10
20 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
21 – Gorou - My Rating: 8/10
22 - Ryousuke Yasushi & Fukui Myung-bak - My Rating: 7/10
23 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 8.5/10
24 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 2/10
25 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 10/10
26 – Gorou - My Rating: 10/10
27 - Hisao Muramatsu & Yang.Kwang-Seok & Tsutomu Murakami - My Rating: 4/10
28 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 4/10
29 - Zenjirou Ukulele & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 9/10
30 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 6/10
31 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9.5/10
32 - Minoru Morita - My Rating: 6/10
33 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: 9.8/ 10
34 - Yang.Kwang－Seok - My Rating: 5.5/10
35 - Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai - My Rating: 10/10
36 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
37 - Gorou - My Rating: 8/10
38 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 5/10
39 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9/10
40 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: 6/10
41 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka & Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 9/10
42 - Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai - My Rating: 9.5/10
43 - Yang.Kwang－Seok - My Rating: 7/10
44 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 7/10
45 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: 8.5/10
46 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 8/10
47 - Zenjirou Ukulele & 木 下ゆうき - My Rating: 9/10
48 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: 6.5/10
49 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9.5/10
50 - Yang.Kwang－Seok - My Rating: 8/10
51 - Takenori Tsukuma - My Rating: 9/10
52 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: 8/10
53 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: 8.5/10
54 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: 8/10
55 - Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai - My Rating: 9.8/10
56 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: 7/10
57 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: 9/10
58 - Yoo.Hio-sang - My Rating: 8/10
59 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka - My Rating: -
60 - Eum Ik-Hyum - My Rating: -
61 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: - 
62 - Akihiro Fukui - My Rating: -

Episodes 45~58 ratings are my ratings 
btw, there is a name i couldn't translate (ep47)


----------



## Catterix (May 11, 2008)

^ lol u bitch! 

But sure, I'll update, and change any rating that I don't agree with, like 58. But sure. Thanks 

Btw, I'm on my PC now which doesn't show Kanji, so I can't translate the 47 name, but I'm sure Geg will be happy to oblige


----------



## Nekki (May 11, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Ah, I mixed up Kim, Kang-Won with Kim, Dae-Hoom who did episode 2 of Shippuuden and just thought I recognised Yoo, Hyo-Sang.
> 
> Ah well. I gave up on *57* due to much talk I didn't understand and LQ video, but from what I saw, it wasn't God-Awful. Still, wouldn't complain if they vanished and got replaced with Team 3 or 5



don't yo umean 58?


----------



## LuCas (May 12, 2008)

Nah he means 57 w/ team 7, hes a hater like that.


----------



## Even (May 12, 2008)

I think the name on 47 is supposed to be "Kinoshita Yuuki"

Catterix *does* mean 58... He has never been hating on team 7 before, so I don't see why he would start now....


----------



## Nekki (May 12, 2008)

Well all that i can say is that i can't wait to see the rest of this filler arc, not knowing what is going to happen feels good for a change.

I also hope this arc has served for the worst teams to improve a bit (or maybe get fired who knows! XD)


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2008)

Even said:


> I think the name on 47 is supposed to be "Kinoshita Yuuki"
> 
> Catterix *does* mean 58... He has never been hating on team 7 before, so I don't see why he would start now....



lol Thanks for being a believer 

I dunno if it's just the stress of revision for my A-Level exams, but recently, my numerology has just been fecking awful! 

And yeah, I meant ep 58. But even then, I'm not a hater on any team. Fuck, I even don't mind Team 12, in some ways I prefer them to Team 10 because at least their character designs (Whilst weird) are consistent throughout the episode.


----------



## LuCas (May 12, 2008)

Even said:


> I think the name on 47 is supposed to be "Kinoshita Yuuki"
> 
> Catterix *does* mean 58... He has never been hating on team 7 before, so I don't see why he would start now....



Joke.




Catterix said:


> And yeah, I meant ep 58. But even then, I'm not a hater on any team. Fuck, I even don't mind Team 12, in some ways I prefer them to Team 10 because at least their character designs (Whilst weird) are consistent throughout the episode.



 Joke.



Internet sucks huh


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2008)

^ You've developed a very strange sense of humour...


----------



## LuCas (May 12, 2008)

Lol you have been defending all the good teams when people diss them every day, team 7 is my favorite team, team 7 is one of *your* favorite teams, a nice and caring person like me would never be serious and say that directly about a person who should deserve much respect here, and the fact that it was so obvious you messed up on the episode # you just left yourself open for a good ole *friendly/no offensive* joke from me =P (refer to line #1 in this post).

Thought it was a little too obvious that it was a joke, guess not haha. I was gonna put a smiley face in the end to make it even more obvious that it was a joke but that isn't too fun


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2008)

I knew it was a joke 

Just an amazingly weird one. Hence my comment about your sense of humour.

Anyway, on topic, animation is movement 

[Edit] Ah, also, I got a language barrier mix up. I was also referring to your post with "Joke. Joke. Internet sucks huh ". See, I got extra confused, because, especially in England, people sometimes say "Joke" or "jokes" or "bare jokes" to take the piss/make fun of. I thought that's what you were doing as well  I understand noooow


----------



## LuCas (May 12, 2008)

Yeah you wh*re, lol.




Animation in shippuuden is great.


----------



## Nekki (May 13, 2008)

Feel the love in the air baby oh yeah.

Also, is there any confirmation that the person from team 1 who was ill is coming back? Kanezuka was the name? I don't remember D:


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2008)

I wonder what happened to the original Naruto teams.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Feel the love in the air baby oh yeah.
> 
> Also, is there any confirmation that the person from team 1 who was ill is coming back? Kanezuka was the name? I don't remember D:



Yeah, it's all lovin' round here.

And yeah, it's pretty much confirmed. First off, Newtype released the info on the Animation Director's and Kanezuka's name is there for episode 59, that and the preview for 59 glowed in the glory of Team 1.



			
				Master Chief said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to the original Naruto teams.



There's not really any such thing as an "original Naruto team", no single team comprising of Animation Director, Storyboards, Dialogue Writers, Music Production, etc. remained throughout the entirety of the series. All teams and people working with them come and go, sometimes returning, sometimes not. It's just that merely during the fillers, the rota of Teams changed gradually to a series of slightly lower quality teams (Due to not wanting to spend the already waning budget on fillers), most of which were dropped at the start of the fillers.

But it's nothing to be nostalgic about, Teams 1, 7 and 11 are equal to the highest level of the Original Naruto teams (With Team 11 sometimes going higher). Whilst Team 13 is at very good Naruto Part 1 level. It's just that we tend to have a few more mediocre-bad teams. Even though our good teams are at the highest level of Part 1's quality, our bad teams are far more apparent.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2008)

Catterix said:


> But it's nothing to be nostalgic about, Teams 1, 7 and 11 are equal to the highest level of the Original Naruto teams (With Team 11 sometimes going higher). Whilst Team 13 is at very good Naruto Part 1 level. It's just that we tend to have a few more mediocre-bad teams. Even though our good teams are at the highest level of Part 1's quality, our bad teams are far more apparent.



correction, they are just as good as the 'average' quality of the later eps of part 1 (40 onwards?)

Team 1 still cant top the team that did neji v naruto, tsunade's meeting, and so on.

i just recently checked the fillers and rewatched the sasuke arc, and i saw the episode done by team one, to be frank they were probobly one of the crap teams out of the entire arc, other than the one who did an ep of chouji vs jiroubu, and sand sibling fight (one with temari).

team 11 however are fairly new, and only did the sasuke flashback (talking canon-wise), and are probobly the best team in SD so far. theyre the only team that draws everything and i mean everything on model, even their small drawings are high in detail.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> correction, they are just as good as the 'average' quality of the later eps of part 1 (40 onwards?)
> 
> Team 1 still cant top the team that did neji v naruto, tsunade's meeting, and so on.
> 
> ...



Well, yeah. Team 11 were probably the best team throughout all of Part 1, it's a shame they were only around to do one canon episode.

Team 1 can't top the first episode of the Neji Vs Naruto fight, but that episode was different. Like a Norio Matsumoto episode, or ep 26 of Shippuuden, it was when an outsider came to work on the series. 64 or whatever number it was, was a one off, worked on by GAINAX, and it was amazing, but we rarely saw quality like that again. Team 1, however, a regular team in Shippuuden, can top both of the following episodes of the Neji V Naruto fight.

The Sasuke Arc was, however, different. Remember that they knew fillers was coming, hence the 2 chapter episodes and the higher standard of animation.

But still, I'm not saying Team 1 is better than the best teams in Part 1. I'd say it's on average with them in general, perhaps lower than the best. Like, I dunno if I'd say they were better than 132, which had some inconsistent art itself.

The average quality episodes (40+) were a very high average, and Shippuden's average is lower. However, we do have 3 out of 8 that are the same to better, which isn't bad really. And the bad teams, whilst more common, are not as bad as the bad teams from Part 1 (Yes, even Team 4 )

However, it's neither here nor there really


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2008)

true that they dont appear often (they appeared as much as team 1 appears in SD), but the surrounding teams to work on the other episodes are just as good as team one (if not better).

funny thing is, i think they disappeared when the sasuke arc started, well their last one i think was on that double ep when the 5 were ready to embark on their mission. (what i can remember from the top of my head since i dont have an archive in my HDD)

uh.... dont remind me of team 4. probobly _the_ worst animators i have seen in my entire life. cant animate nor draw.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2008)

I honestly do think the drawings in 44 and 52 were good. I really do. And the style of animation is good by itself, it works for Gurren Lagann, but I think that's the point in itself. Shippuuden is _not_ by any means Gurren Lagann 

Jerky style with low frame rate = shitness. It seems out of the 8 teams per rota 4 have high frame rate (In this case, 1, 7, 11 and 13) whilst the other 4 have very low frame rate, each team in descending order of frames (9 having the highest, then 12, then 4, then 10 with the lowest frame rate)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2008)

TTGL have quite a difference when animating in terms of 'jerky' animation, its fluid nothing like team 4.

also the one working on TTGL are animators on par with norio, well one of the best master animators of japan.

you'll see here that they have the traditional sense of animation, which makes all their work very similar to look at, especially on how they do crumbling rocks etc (where it goes all blocky/cube-like)


----------



## geG (May 13, 2008)

Team 1 as it is now is definitely better than most of part 1's animators. Thinking otherwise is just being blinded by nostalgia frankly. Though I'm pretty sure the current Team 1 is different from how they were in part 1. There's a clear difference between the eps done by them in the Sasuke arc, etc. and the eps done by them in Shippuuden.

I wish we had Masaru Hyodo (probably the best animation director of Part 1 aside from Team 11) back in Shippuuden. In the Sasuke arc he did episodes 107, 117, 126, and 135.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2008)

team 1 cant even draw foreshortened angles 

we'll see how well they do on the upcoming ep. i did see a diff on how they drew tsunade on the preview.

compared to how horribly they drew her on ep 1.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2008)

Well, also don't forget that most likely everyone's episodes will be lower during the filler arc. No manga panels to be used as a basis and all.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2008)

true true, but i noticed the previous team to look much more on model than what they did on the sasuke arc (one who did 58 i think). I noticed it especially on all the characters (mainly looking at team 7 too) except the filler 1s, but yeah, they went back to their filler quality as soon as the sparring started.

and teal 11 got lower in quality thats for sure. On ep 56, the very last scene where they head out, thats the only part where that team made naruto look exactly like naruto. which is weird...

and team 1's work, they drew tsunade more on model than any of the eps they worked on, on the canon (really disappointing).


----------



## Beelzejow (May 14, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> correction, they are just as good as the 'average' quality of the later eps of part 1 (40 onwards?)
> 
> Team 1 still cant top the team that did neji v naruto, tsunade's meeting, and so on.
> 
> ...



_You're either a complete and utter idiot, or you're simply blind. Team 1 did episode 131 if I'm not mistaken. How the *hell* was that one of the "crap episodes" out of the Sasuke Arc episodes? That episode was nearly movie quality, imo. They even did episode 1 of Shippuuden, which was horrifyingly well drawn/animated. I just think they're rushed too much by Pierrot to give their best work. If given enough time on an episode, they can produce some of the best animated episodes in Naruto (as a whole.)

I will agree Team 11 is better, but mostly in animation-wise (just slightly, too). I prefer Team 1's drawings over Team 11's. It seems more like Naruto the way they draw the characters. _


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 14, 2008)

XLegacyX said:


> _You're either a complete and utter idiot, or you're simply blind. Team 1 did episode 131 if I'm not mistaken. How the *hell* was that one of the "crap episodes" out of the Sasuke Arc episodes? That episode was nearly movie quality, imo. They even did episode 1 of Shippuuden, which was horrifyingly well drawn/animated. I just think they're rushed too much by Pierrot to give their best work. If given enough time on an episode, they can produce some of the best animated episodes in Naruto (as a whole.)
> 
> I will agree Team 11 is better, but mostly in animation-wise (just slightly, too). I prefer Team 1's drawings over Team 11's. It seems more like Naruto the way they draw the characters. _



I'll give you +rep for giving a dissenting opinion. But if you're new here in NF, you should know that Dynamic Dragon probably has the most meticulous, if not the highest, standards in animation and art here in Konoha TV. He's analyzing the quality of Team 1 back when they were still doing Part 1. If you watch their episodes very, very, very closely, you may see where he's coming from.

But almost everyone here agrees with you that Shippuuden's Team 1 is one of the best teams in the current rota. Don't fret about it too much.


----------



## Beelzejow (May 14, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I'll give you +rep for giving a dissenting opinion. But if you're new here in NF, you should know that Dynamic Dragon probably has the most meticulous, if not the highest, standards in animation and art here in Konoha TV. He's analyzing the quality of Team 1 back when they were still doing Part 1. If you watch their episodes very, very, very closely, you may see where he's coming from.
> 
> But almost everyone here agrees with you that Shippuuden's Team 1 is one of the best teams in the current rota. Don't fret about it too much.



_Yes, I was aware he meant Team 1 in part 1 as well, which is why I mentioned one of their episodes in part 1 as an example. I'm also not really new here, I just tend to read more than I post._


----------



## neshru (May 14, 2008)

Geg said:


> I wish we had Masaru Hyodo (probably the best animation director of Part 1 aside from Team 11) back in Shippuuden. In the Sasuke arc he did episodes 107, 117, 126, and 135.


Is 126 the drunk lee vs kimimaro fight? That was a great episode, one of my favourites ever


----------



## McAleeCh (May 14, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> and teal 11 got lower in quality thats for sure. On ep 56, the very last scene where they head out, thats the only part where that team made naruto look exactly like naruto. which is weird...



That's because Team 11 weren't the ones who did 56 - they did the preceding episode, 55, which was of much higher quality both art and animation-wise. =P


----------



## JH24 (May 14, 2008)

Forgive me if I'm asking a dumb question but all those different animation teams, do they belong to different companies who receive an order to animate/draw a specific episode or doesn't it work like that?


My sincere thanks to someone who could explain this to me.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 14, 2008)

neshru said:


> Is 126 the drunk lee vs kimimaro fight? That was a great episode, one of my favourites ever



124 was Drunk Lee vs Kimimaro. 126 was Gaara vs Kimimaro.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2008)

McAleeCh said:


> That's because Team 11 weren't the ones who did 56 - they did the preceding episode, 55, which was of much higher quality both art and animation-wise. =P



oh wait thats not 11, i meant 7.1 or whatever that team was.
team 11 are excellent ofcourse.


----------



## scottlw (May 14, 2008)

lol 7.1 ???


----------



## geG (May 14, 2008)

56 was Team 12, which is usually crap anyway.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2008)

argh im confused now, i was talking about 57 not 56 ><
_that_ was team 7.1, right?


----------



## neshru (May 14, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> argh im confused now, i was talking about 57 not 56 ><
> _that_ was team 7.1, right?


It was one of the directors from the original team 7, the one who also did episode 39 and 49.


----------



## geG (May 14, 2008)

56 was the ep where they head out though. Did you mean when they leave Konoha in 56 or when they reach the temple in 57? Because I would agree with the leaving Konoha thing; that was the only part of 56 where Naruto looked normal.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2008)

wait, let me read my orignal post



> and teal 11 got lower in quality thats for sure. On ep 56, the very last scene where they head out, thats the only part where that team made naruto look exactly like naruto. which is weird...



ok, heres the corrected version of what i meant;
------------------

"and team *7.1* got lower in quality thats for sure (im talking about ep 57).

On ep 56, the very last scene where they head out, thats the only part where that team made naruto look exactly like naruto. which is weird..."

there. claro?


----------



## neshru (May 14, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> "and team *7.1* got lower in quality thats for sure (im talking about ep 57).


I disagree, to me it was better than both 39 and 49 in terms of animation.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2008)

animation was thesame, art was lower.


----------



## Catterix (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, the art was definitely lower, though not bad. However, that little segment of Taijutsu in which Sora fought off 5 Kage Bunshins was some of the best choreography we've seen from Shippuuden.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2008)

yeah i liked the part where he spins, thats about it lol.


----------



## Catterix (May 14, 2008)

JH24 said:


> Forgive me if I'm asking a dumb question but all those different animation teams, do they belong to different companies who receive an order to animate/draw a specific episode or doesn't it work like that?
> 
> 
> My sincere thanks to someone who could explain this to me.



Nah, they're not exactly from different studios, it's all within Studio Pierrot, it's merely that they're divided up. In truth, it's pretty much the same with most TV shows, American ones as well, it's just being animated, Shippuuden requires a slightly different approach.

In all shows, the staff is divided up, a show like Heroes for example, has a series of writers and directors, each one of which are selected by the Producers of the show (In Shippuden's case, Hayate Dato) to write and direct which episode, and often the writer's work goes in a rota. The same is here for Shippuuden, we have different writers, directors and animation directors, who then have their own team of animators, all of whom are selected by Hayate Dato to work on each episode. So for example, Hayate Dato selected Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai to work on episode 55, whilst at the same time, telling Yasahashi Kanezuka to work on episode 58.

And for Shippuuden, it appears to have a much clearer rota of 8 "teams" at a time. 

Its not that confusing, it's just I ended up referring to them as Teams, which kind of stuck, and as such, some people started thinking each team was a self-contained studio.


----------



## geG (May 14, 2008)

So I'm confused which one are we calling team 7.1 again? The 31/39/49/57 team or the 23/half of 29/half of 41/51 team?


----------



## Catterix (May 14, 2008)

Geg said:


> So I'm confused which one are we calling team 7.1 again? The 31/39/49/57 team or the 23/half of 29/half of 41/51 team?



It's changed a lot.

Personally, I've started calling 31/39/49/57 Team 7 because it looks like the other one's not gonna be around anymore, so it's easier if he's a more throwaway name, such as 7.1.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2008)

Geg said:


> So I'm confused which one are we calling team 7.1 again? The *31/39/49/57* team or the 23/half of 29/half of 41/51 team?



well before this thread was edited, you people called it team 7.1, and you called the one who did 23, team 7.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 14, 2008)

I have a question. I was watching Episode 127 of Part 1 yesterday, the fight between Gaara and Kimimaro where Kimimaro dies ("Vengeful Strike! The Bracken Dance"). I noticed some of the scenes have art and animation that look like Team 4's work. The jerky style was very noticeable. Did Team 4 work on that episode?


----------



## JH24 (May 15, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Nah, they're not exactly from different studios, it's all within Studio Pierrot, it's merely that they're divided up. In truth, it's pretty much the same with most TV shows, American ones as well, it's just being animated, Shippuuden requires a slightly different approach.
> 
> In all shows, the staff is divided up, a show like Heroes for example, has a series of writers and directors, each one of which are selected by the Producers of the show (In Shippuden's case, Hayate Dato) to write and direct which episode, and often the writer's work goes in a rota. The same is here for Shippuuden, we have different writers, directors and animation directors, who then have their own team of animators, all of whom are selected by Hayate Dato to work on each episode. So for example, Hayate Dato selected Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai to work on episode 55, whilst at the same time, telling Yasahashi Kanezuka to work on episode 58.
> 
> ...





Thank you very much for the detailed explanation, Catterix! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> well before this thread was edited, you people called it team 7.1, and you called the one who did 23, team 7.



Yeah, that's because Takenori Tsukuma was the first one out of the original Team 7 team to do an episode on his own. So that was called Team 7, with Kumiko Horikoshi who then did 31 on her own becoming Team 7.1

However, over time, we've reversed that, as it seems fit based on skill and also presence (Tsukama doesn't seem to be working for Shippuuden anymore, though I'm hoping he'll appear on the next rota).


----------



## geG (May 15, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I have a question. I was watching Episode 127 of Part 1 yesterday, the fight between Gaara and Kimimaro where Kimimaro dies ("Vengeful Strike! The Bracken Dance"). I noticed some of the scenes have art and animation that look like Team 4's work. The jerky style was very noticeable. Did Team 4 work on that episode?



It was actually Team 9 (Kwang-seok Yang).


----------



## scottlw (May 15, 2008)

how do you find out what team did what ?


----------



## geG (May 15, 2008)

Japanese wikipedia


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 15, 2008)

Geg said:


> It was actually Team 9 (Kwang-seok Yang).



Thanks for the answer!  

But I really thought it was Team 4.


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2008)

I can see why, the animation style really shares a similarity. We've compared that episode with Team 4 before actually, now I remember.


----------



## Petes12 (May 16, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Yeah, the art was definitely lower, though not bad. However, that little segment of Taijutsu in which Sora fought off 5 Kage Bunshins was some of the best choreography we've seen from Shippuuden.



Really? I didn't find it very impressive at all. I thought they did better with the random fight vs Kabuto, and even parts of that 30 second clip were awkward... 

Unrelated question, does Norio Matsumoto animate for Shippuden at all?


----------



## Even (May 16, 2008)

He did do some animation in the OP, so he might show up for fights later on


----------



## Catterix (May 16, 2008)

^ Yeah. Up until now, he's had nothing to do with Shippuuden, but then he animated parts of the third OP, which leaves me hopeful


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 18, 2008)

isnt the one who animated the part at 13:7 to  13:13 (ep 59) the same one who animated sakura runing towards sai and graping him in episode (i think ep 51)
i think his name is Hiroyuki Yamashita isnt he supposed to be team 7
anyway that man has a huge potential i am sure he can make episodes norio level


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2008)

Team4 is fucking disgusting, so much that I’m thinking in deleting all their episodes because it’s like a virus, every time you watch their episodes it makes you sick, like, imagine watching 14 black and white movies in a row with the lights off, that’s the kinds of feeling one should have after seeing the worst jerky animation ever. I don’t even mind team8 or team10 so I’m not being picky. 
I don’t care if they use them in the fillers, but now the next arc is approaching and I fear that they´ll ruin some parts of it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2008)

haha so agree with u!

they already ruined that scene with yamato throwing kunais XD


----------



## geG (May 18, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> isnt the one who animated the part at 13:7 to  13:13 (ep 59) the same one who animated sakura runing towards sai and graping him in episode (i think ep 51)
> i think his name is Hiroyuki Yamashita isnt he supposed to be team 7
> anyway that man has a huge potential i am sure he can make episodes norio level



I dunno how you'd know which animator it was rofl. But yeah they looked similar.

Though one thing to note is that 59 marked the return of Miyako Matsumoto from episode 26. Lots of people thought he/she was responsible for a lot of the great animation in that ep just because of the name Matsumoto lol  

[opinion]I still like Team 4 better than Team 9/10/12/etc[/opinion]

well, except for episode 28. That was truly awful.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 18, 2008)

cant i know an animator from his art ?
the art  was exactly the same
i think if their is an animator with higher art and animation skills you can spot him many do that


----------



## geG (May 18, 2008)

Hmm, if I got my kanji right I think he's the one who did the animation for the episode 57 omake. Still, I don't think his name is in the credits for animators on episode 59.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 18, 2008)

ah if you mean the name i am not sure i got it from someone on youtube
but yes he did omake for 57

also i look at youtube now someone uploaded that part by his name i know that doesnt proof anything but at  least someone share my opinion


----------



## Even (May 19, 2008)

Miyako?? Sounds like a woman if you ask me


----------



## geG (May 19, 2008)

Wait nevermind I'm wrong again  Yamashita is in the credits for 59's animation.

He's in the credits for 26 as well, so he probably had a lot to do with that episode's great stuff.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 20, 2008)

Geg said:


> Wait nevermind I'm wrong again  Yamashita is in the credits for 59's animation.
> 
> He's in the credits for 26 as well, so he probably had a lot to do with that episode's great stuff.



ha ha
oh he is in 26 too 
thats your man people but i hope he do an episode by his art style in 26i couldnt know him

thanks


----------



## TadloS (May 20, 2008)

Geg said:


> I dunno how you'd know which animator it was rofl. But yeah they looked similar.
> 
> Though one thing to note is that 59 marked the return of Miyako Matsumoto from episode 26. Lots of people thought he/she was responsible for a lot of the great animation in that ep just because of the name Matsumoto lol
> 
> ...



Agree, team9,10,12 need to be fired most of theirs episodes suck


----------



## Even (May 20, 2008)

Any 26-like epic fighting episode (filler or not) is always appreciated


----------



## neshru (May 20, 2008)

Even said:


> Any 26-like epic fighting episode (filler or not) is always appreciated


We've yet to see one after that episode though


----------



## Catterix (May 20, 2008)

^ Indeed. 42 was the only one that came close, and even though it's actual art and animation were far better than 26, the action was quite poor and slow.

Hmm, I guess that there wasn't really an opportunity in the last arc to warrant a super fast crazy battle. Although manga readers read the 4 tail fight as fast, the fact that the Kyuubi never moved inhibited the episode directors from a creative point of view. And so I guess they went for the epic road with the idea of the puny-by-comparison Orochimaru dancing around the epic beast trying to defeat it and failing.

And then this mindset led to things like the massive chakra blast from the Kyuubi being so slow because they wanted to heighten the feel of "epic".


----------



## Catterix (Jun 3, 2008)

Oi oi! I just thought I'd update this thread with something I found interesting.

Right, so I was bored out my head and was trying to avoid Revision (Philosphy and English Literature finals on Friday!!  ) and I started devising a list of all the teams, and their respective episodes per rotas because I wanted to see something.

All the teams that are bold are the good teams, and all the teams in italics are the bad teams. Also, each time a Team is underlined, that's when it's a new team, or the same team but with a new animation director that stays.

*Rota 1, Eps 1-8*

1.	1 – *Team 1*
2.	2 – _Team 2_
3.	3 – *Team 3*
4.	4 – _Team 4_
5.	5 – *Team 5*
6.	6 – _Team 6_
7.	7 – *Team 7*
8.	8 – _Team 8_

*Rota 2, Eps 9-16*

1.	9 – *Team 1*
2.	10 – _Team 9_
3.	11 – *Team 3*
4.	12 – _Team 4_
5.	13 – *Team 5*
6.	14 – _Team 10_
7.	15 – *Team 7*
8.	16 – _Team 8_

*Rota 3, Eps 17-24*

1.	17 – *Team 1*
2.	18 – _Team 9_
3.	19 – *Team 3*
4.	20 – _Team 4_
5.	21 – *Team 5*
6.	22 – _Team 10_
7.	23 – *Team 7*
8.	24 – _Team 8_
*
Rota 4, Eps 25-32*

1.	25 – *Team 1*
2.	26 – *Team 5*
3.	27 – _Team 9_
4.	28 – _Team 4_
5.	29 – *Team 3/7.1*
6.	30 – _Team 10_
7.	31 – *Team 7.2*
8.	32 – _Team 8_

*Rota 5, Eps 33-40*

1.	33 – *Team 1*
2.	34 – _Team 9_
3.	35 – *Team 11*
4.	36 – _Team 4_
5.	37 – *Team 5*
6.	38 – _Team 10_
7.	39 – *Team 7.2*
8.	40 – _Team 12_
*
Rota 6, Eps 41-48*

1.	41 – *Team 1/7.1*
2.	42 – *Team 11*
3.	43 – _Team 9_
4.	44 – _Team 4_
5.	45 – *Team 13*
6.	46 – _Team 10_
7.	47 – *Team 3/X*
8.	48 – _Team 12_
*
Rota 7, Eps 49-56*

1.	49 – *Team 7.2*
2.	50 – _Team 9_
3.	51 – *Team 7(1)*
4.	52 – _Team 4_
5.	53–  *Team 13*
6.	54 – _Team 10_
7.	55 – *Team 11*
8.	56 – _Team 12_
*
Rota 8, Eps 56-64*

1.	57 – *Team 7.2*
2.	58 – _Team 14_
3.	59 – *Team 1*
4.	60 – _Team 4_
5.	61 – *Team 13*
6.	62 – _Team 10_
7.	63 – Team ??
8.	64 – Team ??

I did this to see if what I was wondering is true, and it definitely seems like the animation "teams" as we call them move are arranged in an alternate fashion that stays the same throughout. 

Except for on 2 occasions when the Teams have been ever so slightly rearranged around a fight. For episodes 25&26 and 41&42 we got a rearrangement that allowed 2 good teams in a row. So clearly, even if rarely, Shippuuden pays special attention to the battle episodes. Why this isn't done more often, I'm not sure. Perhaps it causes too much disruption to the teams to change their pattern?

Also, another thing has been the replacement of teams. This secured in my thought even more that Team 13 has actually replaced Team 5 intentionally, I only really noticed this in episode 61 when I realised the in-cave colouring and style was exactly the same as episode 21. And Team 12 has replaced Team 8 in exactly the same way as well, always taking the places that Team 8 would normally have in the rota.

And finally, it's interesting to note that each "bad team" replacement has been replaced by another "bad team". It's not been like Team 11 replaced Team 6. So at any given rota, we have always had 4 good teams and 4 bad teams, with each team being slowly replaced by a slightly better one.

Ah wells, I just found this interesting. Sorry for long and double post


----------



## LuCas (Jun 3, 2008)

"So at any given rota, we have always had 4 good teams and 4 bad teams, with each team being *slowly replaced by a slightly better one*."

Cool


----------



## JH24 (Jun 4, 2008)

@ Catterix - post 374


Wow, that list must have taken you quite some time to make. I found it very interesting to read but there's one thing I don't entirely understand. Very likely it is already explained before but what does for example team 7.1/7.2 mean?


Thanks for posting this and I wish you good luck and the best with your finals Friday.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey, take your finals seriously. Philosophy and english literature are more interesting than Shippuuden.


----------



## Even (Jun 4, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Hey, take your finals seriously. Philosophy and english literature are more interesting than Shippuuden.


No, they're not  

Nice list there Catterix  Must've taken you quite a while though


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2008)

JH24 said:


> @ Catterix - post 374
> 
> 
> Wow, that list must have taken you quite some time to make. I found it very interesting to read but there's one thing I don't entirely understand. Very likely it is already explained before but what does for example team 7.1/7.2 mean?
> ...



Ah yes, the 7.1/7.2 thingy. Basically, what was originally known as "Team 7" who did episodes 7 and 15 were _two_ animation directors working together. However, after episode 15, they diverted, each animation director doing an episode each, beginning with Takenori Tsukuma who did episode 23, the first half of 29 and 41, creating what we called "Team 7.1" and then Kumiko Horikoshi did episode 31, 39, 49 and 57, creating "Team 7.2" because both of them were still part of Team 7, but Team 7 had just kind of split.

And thanks a lot  It surprisingly didn't take too long, about 10 mins really. And I'm not too worried about my finals, I got 100% for all my English last year, so it's just my Philosophy that's bugging me, which pretentious man said what?!?!


----------



## JH24 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for the detailed explanation, Catterix!


----------



## geG (Jun 5, 2008)

Just based on the next preview it looks like another joint thing between Team 3 and 7, just like episode 29.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah! You may be right there actually, I'd completely forgotten about that. Hmm, well I hope that means there won't be a constant alternating between Team 11 and some form of Team 3. I'd prefer Team 11 _and_ 3 (and 7 coz I'm greedy ) rather than Teams 9 and 12.

With the most recent episode, I'm fairly impressed with Team 10.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 7, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Ah! You may be right there actually, I'd completely forgotten about that. Hmm, well I hope that means there won't be a constant alternating between Team 11 and some form of Team 3. I'd prefer Team 11 _and_ 3 (and 7 coz I'm greedy ) rather than Teams 9 and 12.
> 
> With the most recent episode, I'm fairly impressed with Team 10.



I was more impressed with them on their last episode, it looked better overall imo.

Though it should be pointed out that team 10 actually has potential. Look at the scene when Sora talks about his father to Naruto... that part until he 'licked' his lips had gorgeous art/animation (lip movement, hair bla bla bla)

Also you could tell in the 'fist fight' when they made close-ups the movements were 80% properly done with some odd ones thrown in. 

Also i asked this in another thread but anyways... did this team have a different staff perhaps on their last episode? It seemed a lot more consistant overall.


----------



## niko^ (Jun 7, 2008)

283話　木下ゆうき　木下ゆうき　津熊健徳/木下ゆうき
284話　木村寛　にいどめとしや　徳倉栄一
285話　サトウシンジ　サトウシンジ　堀越久美子
286話　阿野栄太郎　にいどめとしや　Yang Kwang-seok


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2008)

Uh, I don't see the second korean name...
so, is it 63 team 7.2, 64 someone new, 65 team 13 and 66 team 9?


----------



## geG (Jun 7, 2008)

63 is the Team 3/7 combo, although it's Kinoshita Yuuki rather than Ukulele whatever.
64 is Team 12
65 is Team 7
66 is Team 9


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2008)

as I thought, looks like they can only afford team 11's quality once every two rotations


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 7, 2008)

When do 64-66 air?


----------



## geG (Jun 7, 2008)

Just looked it up on 2ch

6/12: No episode
6/19: Episode 63
6/26: No episode
7/3: Episode 64-65 special
7/10: Episode 66


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2008)

yay, special in July  And Team 7 is in the special


----------



## Catterix (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, Team 7 was in the special last time. They like specials 

Or... specials like them


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2008)

i hope they are keeping team 11 working on badass  canon episodes
i dont think (or hope) we will see them in fillers


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 24, 2008)

by asuma past 
Yamashita proves he is the best animator working on shippuden even better than team 11
i really hope they give him a complete episode as norio

this thread needs to be refreshed


----------



## iander (Jun 24, 2008)

so i guess the lead up to the final battle will be team 12 crap and the good stuff like from the preview will occur in the team 7 part of the special i suppose?


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, that certainly seems to be it. Team 12 is the talking episode build up to the battle.
Team 7 then takes the helm with the main fighting, including what looks like a dramatic battle between Naruto and Sora.
Team 9 will probably continue this but to a lesser scale, Team 9 can do good fighting scenes when need be, though they're nothing special.
Team 1 should then be up for a second bout of this battle as it picks up.
With then Teams 4 and 13 hopefully animating the final special for this arc.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 25, 2008)

It sucks that team 1 never gets action heavy D:


----------



## neshru (Jun 25, 2008)

Nekki said:


> It sucks that team 1 never gets action heavy D:


honestly, the only "action heavy" episode I can think of is 26. All the others fights so far are either short skirmishes or epic staring contests with a kick per minute.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, but had Team 1 been given, say, Gai Vs Kisame, or all of 41, or 52, those episodes would have been incredible, and would have been made into action-heavy episodes, rather than what they actually ended up being. Team 1 tend to add really good filler fighting.

They're the one team that don't slow down episodes with staring and silences and flashbacks. Even if their episodes don't cover any more manga chapters than any other episode, theirs are still the most entertaining.


----------



## neshru (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, Gai vs Kisame is probably the episode that comes closer to be action heavy.
I also agree that team1 would have made it awesome, but a random team3 would have been okay. Instead it was ruined by pathetic animation quality


----------



## Nekki (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah that's what i was refering too. I remember ep 25 filler from team 1 with the jumping bugs, i thought it was masterful.

Also you know what i'm starting to hate the word filler... not the fillers per se just the word :x


----------



## Catterix (Jun 26, 2008)

It just has pathetic connotations.


----------



## niko^ (Jul 8, 2008)

287　熊谷雅晃　熊谷雅晃　金塚泰彦
288　福田きよむ　福田きよむ　Eum Il-Hyun
289　宅野誠起　宅野誠起　津熊健徳
290　高橋滋春　高橋滋春　福井明博
288、289は特番


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2008)

67: Team 1
68: Team 4
69: Team 7 (23, 29, 41, 51, 63)
70: Team 10

Where is team 13


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah, where is team 13. But it's still 2 bad and 2 good teams, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah and Team 7 was better than Team 13 last time I checked.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I can take team 13 over team 7 anyday  I love them ever since their first episode 45 in shippuuden. But team 7 rapes too. I can't wait to see the summaries for episode 70+. This is going to be a big moment when the time comes! As an anime watcher I am going crazy for canon with all this H&K or w/e talk. IF the fillers go on after 73 I am going to cut myself  but im pretty sure canon will start by september (as the fillers always end at the start of school year 2-3 times already for some reason including bleach before)


----------



## Nekki (Jul 8, 2008)

i want summariessssssss when are they out D:


----------



## Catterix (Jul 8, 2008)

They'll be out around the 10th.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! team 4!
when are they gonna die?!

i can just see the canon not looking any better if this team lingers, and the one who did ep 64.


----------



## ZE (Jul 8, 2008)

Team4 
Right now they are the only problem I have with shippuden. 
Once they get rid of them everything will be alright, but just thinking that they will anime some episodes in the next arc makes me tremble.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be fine as long as they get rid of Team 9 and 12. 10 keeps slightly improving and 4 doesn't bother me at all anymore 



Catterix said:


> Yeah and Team 7 was better than Team 13 last time I checked.


Depends on the Team 7 for me. IMO,

Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi) > Team 13 > Team 7 (Takenori Tsukuma)


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2008)

ZE said:


> Team4
> Right now they are the only problem I have with shippuden.
> Once they get rid of them everything will be alright, but just thinking that they will anime some episodes in the next arc makes me tremble.


but you're ok with team 10 and 12? Imho they are worse than team 4 under every aspect. In the end, the only thing about team4 that really bothers me is how they draw the eyes


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2008)

Team 10 and 12 must go  I'm totally fine with Team 4


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 9, 2008)

Team 4 is fine. Except for the eyes, I really find their art really good. The animation though, well, it's just a style that you have to get used to.


----------



## Archah (Jul 9, 2008)

Eiichi Tokura has improved a lot since his first episode. I think 64 was really good.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> I'll be fine as long as they get rid of Team 9 and 12. 10 keeps slightly improving and 4 doesn't bother me at all anymore



But even then, no Team 10 episode has been as good as something like Team 9's 50. I personally really like Team 9, as far as the "bad" teams go, they could be a lot worse.




Geg said:


> Depends on the Team 7 for me. IMO,
> 
> Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi) > Team 13 > Team 7 (Takenori Tsukuma)



I was referring to Tsukama's Team 7. I always thought episodes like 23, 51 and the first half of 41 were better than anything Team 13 has offered so far. Team 13 are truly great, but I just always thought 7 were better and more consistent.



Archah said:


> Eiichi Tokura has improved a lot since his first episode. I think 64 was really good.



He has, but he's still not up to the level of other Teams. The beginning of 64 was great, but the rest was pretty ugly.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2008)

Whoa, this is weird. Again, Team 9's animation directors were different from what they announced but not in how I expected. The first was Hyo-Sang Moon again, one of the animation directors from 58. The second was Natsuko Suzuki, who hasn't done an episode since episode 18.


----------



## Archah (Jul 10, 2008)

Episode 66 was really crap :S


----------



## TadloS (Jul 10, 2008)

Even said:


> Team 10 and 12 must go  I'm totally fine with Team 4



I'm totally agree with Even.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> Whoa, this is weird. Again, Team 9's animation directors were different from what they announced but not in how I expected. The first was Hyo-Sang Moon again, one of the animation directors from 58. The second was Natsuko Suzuki, who hasn't done an episode since episode 18.



Oh blimey. That does not bode well for this episode, I haven't seen it yet. The art didn't look as god-awful as it could have been, but still.

Grr. They got the wrong Animation Director from ep 18! I would love for Hisao Matsumoto to return...


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to watch it yet either but based on the screens the second half does look better than the first.

Though I dunno, the thing about Suzuki being bad kind of confuses me. She's one of the art directors for Bleach and has been one of the main animation directors for the whole series. Who knows, maybe Matsumoto was the bad one all along.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2008)

That... Could be possible.

What made us think it was Matsumoto who was the good one in the first place anyway? The placing of his name on the credits (ie. second place, implying he did the second half)?

I dunno though, from what I saw of the screen, the stuff doesn't look up to the standards of the 2nd half of 18, but is also much better and a completely different style from what was seen in the first half of ep 18.

Bah, we'll just have to see really.


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2008)

perhaps because of the name Matsumoto??


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2008)

Probably because Suzuki's name was listed first. That usually means it's the first half. That's the way it's been with Team 7's two episodes where they both did it together and with all the other episodes with two animation directors so far. But with Team 9 it's really hard to tell because we don't know which style is whose so everything's a wild guess. 

I don't see why the order of first name = first half would be different for Team 9, but then again they've always been pretty crazy and disorganized.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2008)

lol If only. Fortunately I don't think the name Matsumoto caused much of a stir with us (Especially given that name just makes me think of the Bleach character).

Odd. Didn't Team 9's first episode, ep 10, list the art directors with Suzuki first, & Hisao Matsumoto second when in fact they just did alternating scenes? (1 handling the Suna scenes, the other handling the Team Kakashi scenes?) It could be possible that that list order (With Matsumoto second) just stuck and he in fact did the first half of Ep 18?

Again, I guess we can only tell by watching really.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2008)

After watching the episode, and then briefly checking with eps 10 & 18, I think we definitely had it wrong.

Ep 10 had Natsuko Suzuki & Koji Kataoka, both bits of work were of fairly good standard.

Then episode 18 had began with a suddenly different style of artwork from what we saw in episode 10. It was far worse than anything seen in episode 10 and very new to the series. And the only new thing about the episode's crew was the addition of; Hisao Muramatsu (NOT Matsumoto as I was saying earlier LOL).

Episode 66 has aired with the second half looking extremely similar to the second half of Episode 18. There is, for example, the type of shading used on the headbands. Both second halves of 18 & 66 used this form of a wobbly/jagged line to create a line of shadow on the headband. This, along with many other styles unique to only those second halves, act as evidence to say that the one we've been praising for their good work was; Natsuko Suzuki and not Hisao Muramatsu.

It was because of the listing of the artists, with Suzuki listed first, that we assumed she did the first half of the episode. That, and Suzuki's work in episode 18 stood out much more than it had against Koji Kataoka's work in episode 10, and so we saw this "much better art" and assumed it had something to do with the new guy, Muramatsu, when it was in fact quite the opposite (Muramatsu's arrival was the reason for _bad_ art in the 1st half of ep 18!) 

We should have cottoned onto this earlier, when Hisao Muramatsu returned to do some work in episode 27, and we saw none of the good style of episode 18.

And so, I can safely say, Natsuko Suzuki is who we should've been praising all along! Let's hope she stays for the rest of Team 9's work, having her in the mix would really up their quality.


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are all the episodes that Hiroyuki Yamashita, one of the best animators working for Naruto now, has done key animation in:

11 (2nd key animation)
17
19 (2nd key animation)
21
25
26
29
33
39
41
45
51
53
59
63
65
67


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2008)

but i can only see him in
51  59 67   (57 omake not so sure) and asuma s past
those where you clearly see his amazing art and fantastic animation
may be he did minor things in other episodes

did he work on other shows than naruto ?


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2008)

According to ANN only one other show lol.

The first point I can remember his style showing up is ep 45 where Sakura slips and falls while they're tree-jumping.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2008)

i think you are right
he is the one animated sakura tree-jumping until she slips
good i will add that to him i didnt think of him before episode 51

is there any japanese sites where you can know more about him because i cant read japanese ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2008)

oh he also worked on SoltyRei
i dont understand but the anime are written in english


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think you are right
> he is the one animated sakura tree-jumping until she slips
> good i will add that to him i didnt think of him before episode 51


how do you know which animator worked on a particular part of the episode?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2008)

for me
from his art style and animation
some animators are top notch so its easy to know them
some times i am sooooo sure
other not
people as yutaka nakamura and norio 
when they use their style its easy to know them


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2008)

so you're not really sure, you just guess


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah as i said some times i am 100% sure other not
for example in episode 59 he animated like 6 seconds but i am sure that is him 

but it isnt just guessing

since i can draw and watched aloooooot of animation it helps me

plus geg always confirm it from the credits


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2008)

neshru said:


> so you're not really sure, you just guess
> 
> They're educated guesses from knowing about his work. Like for example, here are a few of my guesses when Yamashita did work on the episodes...





Geg said:


> 11 - *Sakura undoing her hair. The talk between Kakashi, Naruto and Chiyo outside. Temari slumping against the wall and falling to the floor.*
> 17 - *Naruto rolling around in bed not wanting to get up, then leaping into a sitting position, shouting; "Of course!"* (Before the OP)
> 19 (2nd key animation) - *When Team Gai start fighting, & some bits before that* (Around 9 mins in)
> 21 - *Neji battle. Sasori's appearance and attacking with Hiruko's head, Sakura dodging it.*
> ...



And those are just guesses based on what I know of his style. I bet some are probably wrong though. Especially given I thought he also did work in 47 (The eating of the seed and Sai falling over lol) as well as 57 with some of the battle against Sora.

Which then also means there are some other really good animators that we have in Shippuuden, doing random moments.

They're quite easy to notice, it's just I don't think anyone was sad enough to go through that episode list and write them down. I just happen to be that bored


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2008)

Catterix said:


> 11 - Sakura undoing her hair. The talk between Kakashi, Naruto and Chiyo outside. Temari slumping against the wall and falling to the floor.
> 17 - Naruto rolling around in bed not wanting to get up, then leaping into a sitting position, shouting; "Of course!" (Before the OP)
> 19 (2nd key animation) - When Team Gai start fighting, & some bits before that (Around 9 mins in)
> 21 - Neji battle. Sasori's appearance and attacking with Hiruko's head, Sakura dodging it.
> ...


To me many of these scenes have different animation styles, I don't think they are all from the same animator. Also, some of them are nicely animated, but some others are nothing special.
Anyway, where did this Hiroyuki Yamashita come from? Is he the new guy this forum decided to idolize after norio?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll admit that they seem different. But if Yashimata did indeed do the tree-slip in Episode 45, then he must be highly varied in styles.

And he's a guy who's animation style we've slowly picked up upon over the last year or so, for giving really stand out piece of animation. So in a sense, he is the new idolizee but it's not like a "trend" after idolizing Norio. We appreciate animators with a good style, who bring something special to episodes.


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 27, 2008)

so what's the prediction for quality of animation in the next few episodes, catterix?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2008)

lol I have no clue 

But I dare say, that 68 will be Team 4, which will be tolerable, but a bit jerky in some places. 69 will be Team 7, which will be extremely good, with some quality art and some moments of high quality animation. 70 should be Team 10... which will be lower quality than Team 4, but shouldn't be unbearable. And episode 71 should be Team 11 I think, which would then be awesome animation.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm. Looks like I was wrong about that. 69 was still Takenori Tsukama (Team 7) but, man was it rushed! It looked awful in some places  He seems unable to draw Furido at all. I thought that with 63, but this was worse lol.

Whilst episode 70, being Team 10, was amazingly good considering who it was. I really, really like this team now.

I wonder if after episode 68, Team 4 might be being gotten rid off. Whilst I don't hate them, I wouldn't complain if their very glaringly different style of animation vanished. 

Looks like we're reaching the end of another rota.

*Rota 8, Eps 56-64
*
1. 57 – *Team 7.2*
2. 58 – _Team 14_
3. 59 – *Team 1*
4. 60 – _Team 4_
5. 61 – *Team 13*
6. 62 – _Team 10_
7. 63 – *Team 7 & Team X*
8. 64 – _Team 12_

*Rota 9, Eps 65-72
*
1. 65 – *Team 7.2*
2. 66 – _Team 9_
3. 67 – *Team 1*
4. 68 – _Team 4_
5. 69 – *Team 7*
6. 70 – _Team 10_
7. 63 – Team ??
8. 64 – Team ??

Though I'm wondering if Team 10 should be bold and Team 7 be italic in this rota...

I don't know who the next team is. The only one it looks remotely like is Team 13, but even then it's still slightly off.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 7, 2008)

Any bad team can go, but i like team 4 the most of the lot D:


----------



## TadloS (Aug 8, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Any bad team can go, but i like team 4 the most of the lot D:



Yeah, to me too team 4 are the best of bad teams but their last episode just killed me. lol I wish someday there would be only good teams


----------



## Catterix (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, for me, my rating goes, from best to last:
*
Good Teams*
Team 11
Team 7.2
Team 1
Team 13

*Bad Teams*
Team 4
Team 10
Team 9
Team 12


----------



## niko^ (Aug 9, 2008)

＃291　脚本：鈴木やすゆき　演出・絵コンテ：濁川敦　作監：徳田夢之介
＃292　脚本：彦久保雅博　　演出：木村寛　絵コンテ：にいどめとしや　作監：徳倉栄一
＃293　脚本：彦久保雅博　　演出：宅野誠起　絵コンテ：サトウシンジ　作監：堀越久美子
＃294　脚本：彦久保雅博　　演出：阿野栄太郎　絵コンテ：村上勉　作監：Yoo,Hyo-san、竹内啓


----------



## geG (Aug 9, 2008)

71: Team 13
72: Team 12
73: Team 7
74: Team 9

Team 9 is weird again with the second half done by someone new, .


----------



## Catterix (Aug 9, 2008)

lol I swear Geg doesn't sleep.

Ah well about Team 12 doing 72... My hopes were set on Team 11. Looks like we've got nothing from them again! Here's hoping that 72 is still largely rounding up the filler plot (Given it's title, Friends) but with little specs of canon, so that then 73 can come along with a full blown Team 7.2 attack


----------



## neshru (Aug 9, 2008)

wait, wasn't 71 called friends?


----------



## geG (Aug 9, 2008)

I just don't go to bed til like 3 in the morning 

Actually wait, the new guy might be Akira Takeuchi instead. Apparently their names are spelled the same. They might even be the same person.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I certainly hope it's Akira Takeuchi... Anyone who did the key animation in episodes 6, 11, and 16 is alright by my books! 

Cheers for that, Geggo!


----------



## neshru (Aug 9, 2008)

episodes 6 and 16? aren't those some of the worst episodes shippuden has?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, oops I meant to say.

6, 11, 16 of Soul eater!

But I wouldn't get too excited. I've just checked out his animation direction for some other series and there's nothing that special. Though they're all at least on-model


----------



## Even (Aug 9, 2008)

we're getting animators from Soul Eater?? Sounds nice


----------



## Catterix (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, but the animator from Soul Eater is being an Animation _director_.

What this means for us exactly, I don't know. Because from watching some of his other animation work... there doesn't seem to be anything impressive, but they're all fairly old now, it's possible he's developed since then. But to be a key animators in such a prestigious series surely bodes well... I hope.


----------



## Felix (Aug 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Yeah, but the animator from Soul Eater is being an Animation _director_.
> 
> What this means for us exactly, I don't know. Because from watching some of his other animation work... there doesn't seem to be anything impressive, but they're all fairly old now, it's possible he's developed since then. But to be a key animators in such a prestigious series surely bodes well... I hope.



Soul Eater is nothing short of great in terms of animation and art
Bones is a fantastic studio


----------



## Catterix (Aug 10, 2008)

But great actors don't always make great directors.

I daresay the same goes for Akira Takeuchi. The fact that none of his previous A.Direction work looks particularly good and that he's been listed for Team 9... isn't the most supportive of things.

And it might not even be him, its possible that Kei Takeuchi is in fact someone completely different and we've got him.


----------



## LuCas (Aug 20, 2008)

By the way kattericks, what happen to team 3 and 8 again, I forgot


----------



## Nekki (Aug 20, 2008)

team 8 is gone thank god. you're gonna jinx it and summon them back lucas D:


----------



## LuCas (Aug 20, 2008)

Nah niko^ will just un-jinx it and go to 2ch and bring us info on team 15, a new 10/10 team


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2008)

Team 3 is kind of still around. Zenjiro Ukulele is still working on the series as an animator but hasn't done animation direction since ep 47.


----------



## ZE (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it just me or does episode 73 looks horrible from the preview? Considering the last episode by team7 wasn’t that good I wonder if there were some changes in the team, you can clearly see when Hidan and Kakuzu are running the animation quality is far from reaching the best episodes of team7 standards. 
And what the hell happened to team5, don’t tell me it got replaced by a shitty team? And now team11 isn’t around anymore, if team7 starts to fail (like in these last episodes) we are left with few quality teams.


----------



## Archah (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, preview of 73 doesnt look like Kumiko Horikoshi's style, but i dont think its "horrible".


----------



## Even (Aug 21, 2008)

the preview of 73 looks fine by me... We don't see too much either though...


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2008)

Seems normal to me


----------



## neshru (Aug 21, 2008)

ZE said:


> Is it just me or does episode 73 looks horrible from the preview? Considering the last episode by team7 wasn?t that good I wonder if there were some changes in the team, you can clearly see when Hidan and Kakuzu are running the animation quality is far from reaching the best episodes of team7 standards.


I too find the animation on the preview mediocre. Let's hope it's just those 15 seconds. Another thing that bothers me about the preview is the colouring: it looks off and make everything look kind of bad.


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2008)

Again, it looks like it usually does to me  What exactly about the colors is so off?


----------



## neshru (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe there's too much contrast between them, or maybe there's something wrong with the shading. I can't tell exactly what it is, but for some reason the art looks kind of... cheap.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 21, 2008)

Geg said:


> Seems normal to me



Same here


----------



## Nekki (Aug 21, 2008)

should it be team 7 or team 7.2 doing 73? Doesn't look like 7.2 so i guess it will be team 7 :X


----------



## TadloS (Aug 21, 2008)

Nekki said:


> should it be team 7 or team 7.2 doing 73? Doesn't look like 7.2 so i guess it will be team 7 :X



73 episode being handled by _team 7_


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't even know anymore 

It's Kumiko Horikoshi. Whichever number that counts as.


----------



## Archah (Aug 22, 2008)

Watching again the episode 72 (TV-Japan HD raw)... Wow, Team 12 has really improved A LOT. If they do next episodes as well as this one, i think it could be the best team of the bad group.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 22, 2008)

they should have put more imagination on animating the bijū with animatoin they could have made it awesome too bad
please give next bijū to team 1 or 11


----------



## ZE (Aug 22, 2008)

ZE said:


> And what the hell happened to team5, don?t tell me it got replaced by a shitty team?



Anyone? 

Is there a chance team5 might come back or were they replaced for good? That Gorou guy from team5, is he still working in shippuden doing minor stuff like character designs or something?


----------



## LuCas (Aug 23, 2008)

Where the hell is kattericks I asked him a question in this thread like 5 days ago he's too busy being a newb.
Jk kattericks don't take it too personally it's never too serious  but your a newb where are you?

edit: Thanks geg btw for team 3 heads up. Go to konoha bathhouse and I have a present for you


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 23, 2008)

ZE said:


> And now team11 isn’t around anymore


 Team 11 is gone?? They were the best team!! 
Say it ain't so 

Now that you mention it though, wasn't Team 11 supposed to do episode 71? I was surprised to find out it was Team 13 (who still did a really great job, but their not quite Team 11).





> if team7 starts to fail (like in these last episodes) we are left with few quality teams.


Wait, didn't Team 7 _just_ do an episode a few weeks ago? 
It was attrocious, but this one doesn't look nearly as bad as their previous one.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 23, 2008)

we don't know if team 11 is gone. They must cost a lot of money so i don't see why pierrot would waste them in a filler arc. we should be expecting them soon i hope


----------



## Catterix (Aug 23, 2008)

ZE said:


> Is it just me or does episode 73 looks horrible from the preview? Considering the last episode by team7 wasnt that good I wonder if there were some changes in the team, you can clearly see when Hidan and Kakuzu are running the animation quality is far from reaching the best episodes of team7 standards.
> And what the hell happened to team5, dont tell me it got replaced by a shitty team? And now team11 isnt around anymore, if team7 starts to fail (like in these last episodes) we are left with few quality teams.



I havent watchd the ep yet, so I cant giv an opinion. But I doubt its anything major and isnt connectd to the other Team 7 lol.

Team 11 are still around theyre just rare, a bit like Norio Matsumoto, but more common. Dont panic.



Geg said:


> I don't even know anymore
> 
> It's Kumiko Horikoshi. Whichever number that counts as.



Team 7.2, as Horikoshi was the second member of the original Team 7 to make an ep.



ZE said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Is there a chance team5 might come back or were they replaced for good? That Gorou guy from team5, is he still working in shippuden doing minor stuff like character designs or something?



Team 5 were replaced by Team 13, the same animators remain there. Gorou has gone. Hirofumi Suzuki n some other bloke do the character designs.



LuCas said:


> Where the hell is kattericks I asked him a question in this thread like 5 days ago he's too busy being a newb.
> Jk kattericks don't take it too personally it's never too serious  but your a newb where are you?



Im in a penthouse in spain. Using my phone whilst BBQing. Shit! The burgers!!


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 23, 2008)

Who was responsible for episodes 17 and 19 from part 1 again?
Those were absolutely beautiful, and we never saw episodes like that again. 

I know they'll break out the big guns for the last few episodes of Naruto, but I hope we get to see that/those animator(s) again before the end. I even prefer the work in 17 and 19 over Norio's episodes. 

Speaking of, episode 19 of Naruto is one of the best things I've ever seen. The music, the direction, the art, the animation, just everything. I don't know if there has been a perfect 10 since that episode. I don't think there has. That episode was a perfect 10.


----------



## James (Aug 23, 2008)

I think most (if not nearly all) of the staff that worked on episodes that far back in part 1 no longer work on the show. Those were made like 6-7 years ago.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a pretty good point. I keep forgetting how long this series has been running.
But since we haven't seen that animator (or those animators, if it was more than one person) do an episode of Naruto since then, maybe they can be hired again sometime in the future(?).

One can hope, yeah


----------



## Catterix (Aug 23, 2008)

Miracle Sun said:


> That's a pretty good point. I keep forgetting how long this series has been running.
> But since we haven't seen that animator (or those animators, if it was more than one person) do an episode of Naruto since then, maybe they can be hired again sometime in the future(?).
> 
> One can hope, yeah



Episodes 17 n 19 were done by Hirofumi Suzuki, the main character designer for the show, whose art is so good, it scares Kishimoto himself lol. He then did ep 48 with Norio, but nothing since. He is something special, n I think we should just be thankful he did an episode at all rather than wish he'd do more lol.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 28, 2008)

I’m sorry if this has been asked before and that the question isn’t really related to Naruto, but I was wondering about something. I’ve catched up with a little anime series lately, and there were three different animation teams as far as I could tell. One of them stood with head and shoulders above the others regarding quality. But I noticed that while some of their work were awesome and far better than everything else in that anime, some others were very weak in quality. (The style was definitely from the same team though.) 


I was just curious what exactly could be a reason for the differences? When a team is assigned an episode, do they get a schedule and a set budget for it? Like, “you have 2 months to finish this and it can not be more expensive than ….. (insert amount of money) Or doesn’t it work like that? In Naruto for example, is there one person who decides which team has to work a certain episode and how much money it can cost?


I mean, I really enjoyed that team’s animation, but to see them wasting their skills on an episode that apparently had to be drawn in a rush was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 28, 2008)

JH24 said:


> I?m sorry if this has been asked before and that the question isn?t really related to Naruto, but I was wondering about something. I?ve catched up with a little anime series lately, and there were three different animation teams as far as I could tell. One of them stood with head and shoulders above the others regarding quality. But I noticed that while some of their work were awesome and far better than everything else in that anime, some others were very weak in quality. (The style was definitely from the same team though.)
> 
> 
> I was just curious what exactly could be a reason for the differences? When a team is assigned an episode, do they get a schedule and a set budget for it? Like, ?you have 2 months to finish this and it can not be more expensive than ?.. (insert amount of money) Or doesn?t it work like that? In Naruto for example, is there one person who decides which team has to work a certain episode and how much money it can cost?
> ...



Oooh, what series was this?

Anyway, to make it easier, I'll copy and paste something I said in another thread;


> From conception to final production, it's apparently 3-4 months.
> 
> So basically, right at this very moment, we have about 4 batches or so.
> 
> ...



The one in charge of all this is Hayato Date, he's the Director of the series and he chooses how to use the budget, how many chapters to consume and he gives the schedules for the episodes. 

Each episode is generally allocated a budget depending on its importance, etc. and the Animation Directors are free to play around with that budget however they wish. So its possible that the episode you saw with the same style was just not deemed worthy of spending a lot of money on, and so kept the same style, but was just lower quality. 

I daresay this is what happened with Shippuuden ep 69, it wasn't viewed as an important ep and so ended up looking rather rubbish because Takenori Tsukama was used to directing with a higher budget. This is perhaps also why 70 looked a lot better despite being done by a worse team, because it had a higher budget allocated to it due to its importance in the arc.

However, I don't think you ever need worry about a good Team's episode in Shippuuden looking particularly rushed, no important episode will ever be rushed or ignored. It looks like, for example, Ep 73 that just aired, had a lower budget than Team 7.2's last ep, 65, because its plot didn't require it to be as much (65 was a pure fighting episode), and it still looked bloody awesome.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the very detailed explanation, Catterix! I had no idea how the production of new episodes worked. Also thanks for explaining about the budget. When I saw an animated episode of a series made by a team that drew or animated much better in the past I was worried that they couldn't do better or were loosing their best artists/drawers. Now I understand that it depends on the budget and that it doesn't mean that a team has become worse. They could draw better, but they can't due to restraints.


I'm grateful for your detailed explanation, it helped me a lot. Thanks!




Catterix said:


> Oooh, what series was this?




As for which series I watched. It's a little anime (I'm not sure if it's anime, but it is from Japan) which really caught my interest somehow. It's a 10-minute show that aired every Saturday but ended earlier this year, but I had never watched the final episodes. I can't really explain and I'm not sure why the series caught my interest, but I always enjoyed following it.

The series, looking at the majority of episodes, had generally a low budget, which often showed unfortunately. The animation and art definitely definitely can't be compared to shows like Naruto but the series did have some nice moments.


this song (The second part of the vid shows how the 'best' team in the series handled fight scenes. Out of the around 76 episodes, they only did around 9.)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

what team did episode 5 ?


----------



## HokageLuffy (Aug 30, 2008)

Team 5 I think.


----------



## Archah (Aug 30, 2008)

Gorou Sessha, the same guy who did episodes 13, 21, 26 and 37.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2008)

Catterix,where's the list of current animation teams?


----------



## neshru (Aug 30, 2008)

the current animation teams are: 1, 7.2, 7, 13, 4, 10, 9, 12
1 and 7.2 are the best, 7 and 13 are good, the rest are decent to bad.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

i want team 5 
their animation wasnt as good as team 7 and 1  but their art was greeeeeeeeeeeeat


----------



## neshru (Aug 30, 2008)

I believe team 5 is just team 13 with a different animation director. Do you really like their art? I've always hated it, it looks so different from everything else. Team 13's art is so much better to me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

i dont know
what i mean is episode 5 and this episode had great art


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2008)

JH24 said:


> Thanks for the very detailed explanation, Catterix! I had no idea how the production of new episodes worked. Also thanks for explaining about the budget. When I saw an animated episode of a series made by a team that drew or animated much better in the past I was worried that they couldn't do better or were loosing their best artists/drawers. Now I understand that it depends on the budget and that it doesn't mean that a team has become worse. They could draw better, but they can't due to restraints.
> 
> 
> I'm grateful for your detailed explanation, it helped me a lot. Thanks!
> ...


Well it is an anime? Megaman(Rockman). One of my favorites. But the thing is I don't know much about animation teams but the megaman show was always like promotion for the games. Like megaman nt warrior/axess/beast/beast+ had great art and animation. But after beast they started 9 minute episodes and I guess for megaman starforce they had a low bugdet like you said, but they also have megaman tribe. If you like the series play the games Megaman starforce leo/pegagus/dragon and Megaman Starforce 2 Zerkerxninja/Zerkerxsaurian.


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2008)

neshru said:


> I believe team 5 is just team 13 with a different animation director. Do you really like their art? I've always hated it, it looks so different from everything else. Team 13's art is so much better to me



Well team 13 still uses the same director/storyboardist that team 5 used. Not sure about the animators.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2008)

did team 5 make any other episode ?
sorry but what episodes team 13 did


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

neshru said:


> the current animation teams are: 1, 7.2, 7, 13, 4, 10, 9, 12
> 1 and 7.2 are the best, 7 and 13 are good, the rest are decent to bad.



you're forgetting Team 11


----------



## Catterix (Aug 31, 2008)

Even said:


> you're forgetting Team 11



We're not sure if they're in the current rota.

The current rota began with ep 73 so it's hard to tell who's in what, all we know for certain are Team 7.2 and Team 9.

It's possible.

However, I'm not sure if its fair to people's hopes to consider Team 11 a regular team, I think we were just lucky to have them 3 times within 20 episodes, as Geg has said before, their episodes take a long time as its roughly only 3 people working on the whole thing, and if they're doing a fight episode, it could be a long while.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

d.gray man had a team on the same level as team 11 and they were regular


----------



## Catterix (Aug 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> d.gray man had a team on the same level as team 11 and they were regular



I meant because they haven't popped up often, its not fair to assume that just because they did, doesn't always mean they will. We're nearing up to 20 episodes since their last one.

And D.Grayman didn't have a Team as good as Team 11. But they had one close. Also just get over it; Shippuuden isn't D.Grayman, and if that upsets you then just give up now.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

yes i dont consider them to be regular too
what i mean naruto deserve a team on this level (just for the word fair)

D.gray man is 102 episode
this team popped up at episode 56 for the first time i think
but yeah i agree with you


----------



## Catterix (Aug 31, 2008)

98 episode, last time I checked. But yeah, it's on-going and does have amazing animation considering.

It's just very, very different production-wise.


----------



## neshru (Aug 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> d.gray man had a team on the same level as team 11 and they were regular


good for thar series I guess, unfortunately it seems like shippuuden can't afford that.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> d.gray man had a team on the same level as team 11 and they were regular


I think naruto looks better than naruto. Recent episodes of d.grayman were lookign bad.


----------



## Felix (Sep 1, 2008)

Naruto has better animation than D.Grayman
The good thing is that they are very very consistent


----------



## JH24 (Sep 1, 2008)

MOE said:


> Well it is an anime? Megaman(Rockman). One of my favorites. But the thing is I don't know much about animation teams but the megaman show was always like promotion for the games. Like megaman nt warrior/axess/beast/beast+ had great art and animation. But after beast they started 9 minute episodes and I guess for megaman starforce they had a low bugdet like you said, but they also have megaman tribe. If you like the series play the games Megaman starforce leo/pegagus/dragon and Megaman Starforce 2 Zerkerxninja/Zerkerxsaurian.




In a way IMHO it's a pity that they only used the series as a way to promote the games, especially because I felt with Starforce and Beast(+) that the writers left a huge amount of potential unused. In regards to Starforce Tribe, the animation seems to be better in contrast to the first season, although I haven't seen all episodes yet.


As for the Starforce games, unfortunately I don't have a DS, otherwise I might have tried out one of them.


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2008)

JH24 said:


> In a way IMHO it's a pity that they only used the series as a way to promote the games, especially because I felt with Starforce and Beast(+) that the writers left a huge amount of potential unused. In regards to Starforce Tribe, the animation seems to be better in contrast to the first season, although I haven't seen all episodes yet.
> 
> 
> As for the Starforce games, unfortunately I don't have a DS, otherwise I might have tried out one of them.


Yah they had a lot of potential in starforce, tribe and starforce felt like they rushed and forced the ending. But I haven't seen beast+ yet cause I haven't finished beast. But the games are awesome, the first one had wireless play, but the second one had wifi. The game in my opinion was better than the show since it was in a different feel then any other megaman game and it went into so much detail. Plus Mu kicked butt. Also tribe did seem like it did have better animation. If only more people now about megaman. I mean megaman should be as big as final fantasy and pokemon. Plus the soundtracks of the megaman games are superb.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 5, 2008)

So has it been confirmed who the new animator in team 9 is??

Will he stay for good or was it a one episode thing?

I hope for the best D:


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, Akira Takeuchi. Apparently he did the first half according to the credits, but Team 9 is always weird about that so it could have gone either way.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah and given the quality difference, I daresay the first part was actually Hyoo San (sp?) because the second half was just _such_ a different style to anything we've seen from Team 9 before.

And can I just say... wow. The improvement Teams 12 and 9 have gone through both in directing and in art/animation style is just brilliant. Obviously, Team 12's episode had a higher budget than usual due to the Nibi, but it was nonetheless so good. They've been steadily improving since 48. Just comparing Naruto's 4-tail transformation in ep 40 with Yugito's transformation in 72 is just incredible really. 

This really is looking good for this arc.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 5, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Yeah and given the quality difference, I daresay the first part was actually Hyoo San (sp?) because the second half was just _such_ a different style to anything we've seen from Team 9 before.



I was thinking exactly that, the second half looked so much better. The cold opening looked spot-on too.

Oh and another thing, is it really a soul taker animator?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2008)

It could be.

Basically, what we have are 2 people who spell their names identically and are both involved in animation. Its like having a film starring Johnny Depp who isn't the same guy from POTC or Sweeney Todd, etc.

However, the first guy, Akira Takuchi hasn't done work in about 10 years. Whilst Akira Takeuchi has being doing work until right now. Also, he's only done some animation in certain episodes of Soul Eater, so it doesn't automatically mean he's an incredibly talented animator/tion director, just that he has some talent.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

anyone didnt like the preview for next episode
team 1 are usually better than that


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2008)

people were saying the same before the Team 7.2 episode (73) as well... Look what we got  
They don't show the juiciest parts in the preview


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

mmmmm may be
plus Yamashita works with either team 1 or 7
may be will get something from him


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> mmmmm may be
> plus Yamashita works with either team 1 or 7
> may be will get something from him



Perhaps. But just don't get too hopeful.

I'm more curious about who follows Team 1. Given the positioning, there should be a big fight episode coming up soon. Hopefully in the 76+77 special.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 5, 2008)

it seems every season they have a budget for a fighting episode 
26 for first season
42 for second season
this arc seems to have 2 big fights as people say
so they might screw one of the 2 fights so lets hope they are keeping team 11 for one of them and the other for a special animator


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it seems every season they have a budget for a fighting episode
> 26 for first season
> 42 for second season
> this arc seems to have 2 big fights as people say
> so they might screw one of the 2 fights so lets hope they are keeping team 11 for one of them and the other for a special animator



I very much doubt that they would ever _screw_ a fighting episode. Its perfectly possible that we would have Team 11 do one of the fights, and then have Teams 1, 4 and 7.2 cover the next one. Yeah, there'd be one ep of possibly bad animation, but the rest would still look great.

We don't always need a special animator or Team 11 to have a good fighting episode.


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2008)

Since Team 1 had some action scenes in the filler arc, maybe they'll do a fighting episode in this arc too, now that they've "practiced" making them


----------



## neshru (Sep 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so they might screw one of the 2 fights so lets hope they are keeping team 11 for one of them and the other for a special animator


they will definitely screw up at least 1 or 2 fighting episodes, since the first fight is gonna last up to three episodes and the second one up to 5 or 6.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone know approximately when we will find out what animation teams will be used in the next few episodes?


----------



## Nekki (Sep 6, 2008)

neshru said:


> they will definitely screw up at least 1 or 2 fighting episodes, since the first fight is gonna last up to three episodes and the second one up to 5 or 6.



I'm expecting it to take less D:


----------



## Miracle Sun (Sep 6, 2008)

They really need to work on arranging things so that the best teams work on the episodes that need solid art and animation the most. This past week was perfect, as they used one of the worst teams on a marginally important episode. But I don't see the need to use Team 1 in the next episode at all, as it seems from the preview that the next episode is only setting things up for some of the more important episodes.

I think it's funny that Team 9, for the most part, did a better job of drawing Hidan than Team 7.2.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 6, 2008)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> anyone know approximately when we will find out what animation teams will be used in the next few episodes?



Should be around either Monday or later this week. Its usually the closest Monday to the 10th of the month.



Miracle Sun said:


> They really need to work on arranging things so that the best teams work on the episodes that need solid art and animation the most. This past week was perfect, as they used one of the worst teams on a marginally important episode. But I don't see the need to use Team 1 in the next episode at all, as it seems from the preview that the next episode is only setting things up for some of the more important episodes.
> 
> I think it's funny that Team 9, for the most part, did a better job of drawing Hidan than Team 7.2.



I really hope that's what they're doing now. Or if not, Pierrot and Dato definitely seem to be doing a better job of budgeting their episodes. So like, despite Team 12 doing an important ep, they were given the budget to make it better. And next episode, whilst Team 1 looks to be slightly lower quality than their usual due to the lack of need for it.

But we never know.

And I really don't see what people keep saying about Hidan being drawn incorrectly in ep 73, I just can't see it lol


----------



## Felix (Sep 6, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Should be around either Monday or later this week. Its usually the closest Monday to the 10th of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His head was very weird. Compare with the Manga to see the diferences
It looked weird, but it wasn't that outrageous


----------



## Even (Sep 6, 2008)

People were complaining about his mouth being too big... Personally, I don't bother


----------



## neshru (Sep 6, 2008)

the problem with hidan in 73 were his eyes. I think those detailed eyes that team 7.2 draws don't fit him at all.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 6, 2008)

lolzors

So the only problems with Hidan were
-the head and nothing else
-the mouth and nothing else
-the eyes and nothing else

Heehee

So everyone has a different opinion, eh?


----------



## Nekki (Sep 6, 2008)

Well imo it was the nose haha, in some shots it was weirdly placed or large (and it wasn't a badly drawn shot, it's just 7.2 style) but i wouldn't complain about it, they do a splendid job with episodes anyways.

I wonder if team 4 will receive an upgrade like team 9 and 12 did... and more importantly, team 10 which as of now is the worst one


----------



## Catterix (Sep 6, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Well imo it was the nose haha, in some shots it was weirdly placed or large (and it wasn't a badly drawn shot, it's just 7.2 style) but i wouldn't complain about it, they do a splendid job with episodes anyways.
> 
> I wonder if team 4 will receive an upgrade like team 9 and 12 did... and more importantly, team 10 which as of now is the worst one



As of now because we haven't seen their new widescreen canon work yet  70 looked really good and that was filler.

I daresay Team 4 will look fine. Episode 60 looked brilliant in everything except the sometimes overly jerky animation.

If only they used a higher framerate for action scenes then they'd be fine. Jerky can work, and it works in Naruto as shown in Part 1 several times, but Team 4 just insist on looking cheap lol. But personally, I think 44, 52 & 60 have looked really good.


----------



## ZE (Sep 7, 2008)

Jerky can work in fighting episodes? Tell that to episode 28 or the last episode team4 animated. My least favourite episode of shippuden was episode4 because at that time I thought everything about it was disgusting, from dancing Gaara to the random birds Deidara sent against Gaara´s sand for no apparent reason, everything about it was bad, but now I can tell it wasn’t that bad, do you know why? Because the animation of that episode didn’t require the characters to move at all, they stood still while the sand moved to attack Deidara or while Deidara´s birds attacked Gaara.  
But the real nightmare about this team is when they animate fighting episodes that require the characters to move and attack each other in close combat. With their jerky animation you can’t really tell what’s going on, it’s so confusing, there is no artistic side, it’s all a 2d game where characters move around and you can’t tell who attacked who.


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2008)

Team 4 really sucks, and if they have to animate fighting episodes, its like WTF IS GOING ON?! Even prefer Team 12 doing fighting episodes.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)

Team 4, I guess, is a team you either love or hate. I had no problem watching episode 4, I actually enjoyed it. I don't mind Team 4's style really, I kinda like the jerky style they have.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 7, 2008)

I dunno ep 4 looked very weird at times but i liked the part where Gaara jumped on his sand cloud, i swear i saw similar things in other series and it always looked cool. But yeah just a couple more frames wouldn't hurt them. 

All in all i like team 4, they're one of the most dynamic out of the bad teams (and sometimes even among the good teams) so the rest should learn from them in that aspect.

Also, 2D games are great


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 7, 2008)

ep4 i liked the bird running in the city


----------



## Catterix (Sep 7, 2008)

ZE said:


> Jerky can work in fighting episodes? Tell that to episode 28 or the last episode team4 animated. My least favourite episode of shippuden was episode4 because at that time I thought everything about it was disgusting, from dancing Gaara to the random birds Deidara sent against Gaara?s sand for no apparent reason, everything about it was bad, but now I can tell it wasn?t that bad, do you know why? Because the animation of that episode didn?t require the characters to move at all, they stood still while the sand moved to attack Deidara or while Deidara?s birds attacked Gaara.
> But the real nightmare about this team is when they animate fighting episodes that require the characters to move and attack each other in close combat. With their jerky animation you can?t really tell what?s going on, it?s so confusing, there is no artistic side, it?s all a 2d game where characters move around and you can?t tell who attacked who.



Your whole, over the top, over written, melodramatic post is void given I said that jerky can work in fight scenes if _done well_. 28 was _not_ done well.

Phew, glad that's over


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2008)

Is team 4 doing 76 or 77? If they're sticking to the good team/bad team rota it would be 76 right? So who cares, the fight doesn't even start until the end of 76 - and who knows maybe they'll surprise us like the other bad teams.


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2008)

Team 4 is probably doing 76.

And Team 4's only real problem is that it's very inconsistent. 12, 44, 52, and 60 were great. 28 and 68 were awful.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)

let's hope the next will be a good one then


----------



## Nytcrawler (Sep 7, 2008)

I signed up for this, thanks.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 7, 2008)

I like Team 4. I see potential in them. I sense the force in them.


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2008)

Even its not confirmed, i think next 4 episodes will be animated like this:

*75* - Yasuhiko Kanezuka (Team 1)
*76* - Eum.Ik-hyum (Team 4)
*77* - Takenori Tsukuma (what team is him?)
*78* - Akihiro Fukui (Team 9?)

The only one im not really sure is 77, but i hope it, because Tsukuma with a good budget can do a great job. The real problem is Fukui animating 78, because ep78 will be surely pure fight o_O


----------



## Catterix (Sep 7, 2008)

Nytcrawler said:


> I signed up for this, thanks.



Thanks a lot  I'm sorry this thread isn't even better, I'm so obsessed with the animation of the show that I want to detail every little bit of it.

But then no one would join in 



insane111 said:


> Is team 4 doing 76 or 77? If they're sticking to the good team/bad team rota it would be 76 right? So who cares, the fight doesn't even start until the end of 76 - and who knows maybe they'll surprise us like the other bad teams.



Here's hoping. Team 4 has reached the point for me, where the characters are drawn absolutely fine, heck, even really well. The animation for normal talking and movements is fluid and detailed. It's just the animation during fighting scenes, it deliberately becomes jerky for effect and just doesn't work.

I hope their episode doesn't give much need for this.



Archah said:


> Even its not confirmed, i think next 4 episodes will be animated like this:
> 
> *75* - Yasuhiko Kanezuka (Team 1)
> *76* - Eum.Ik-hyum (Team 4)
> ...



That's most likely right, and what a lot of us have been assuming. Tsukama is Team 7, btw. Not to be confused with Hirokoshi's Team 7.2...

I like how you're listing a "real problem" from a theory  Fukui is Team _10_ btw. 73 was done by Team 9.

Thankfully, 77's place is the spot that alternates between Tsukama and Murata (Team 11). So its perfectly possible that ep 77 is done by Team 11 as that is where they could be scheduled to go.

For some reason, Team 7 & 11 kind of shared alternate positions in the rotas for a while.


----------



## ZE (Sep 8, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Your whole, over the top, over written, melodramatic post is void given I said that jerky can work in fight scenes if _done well_. 28 was _not_ done well.
> 
> Phew, glad that's over



Join the anti-team4 fanclub and god shall hear our prayers to fire them from shippuden. I?m not the only one thinking one of the best fights in the manga was ruined by team4, many people think the same, the potential was there but they fucked up. In the newest databook the Gaara VS Deidara fight is listed as the fourth more popular fight by the japanese and that?s counting all the arcs the anime still has to animate, while in the anime few liked that fight, episode5 was good but not as great as it should have been and episode six was horrible.  

Why do you think almost everyone puts Lee Vs Gaara in the top five of their favourite fights? Because in the anime version it had one of the best animations ever, and the art was perfect too, but in the manga the fight wasn?t that special, it wasn?t any better from Sasuke Vs Gaara but because studio pierrot treated the Lee fight better everyone mentions Gaara Vs Lee as the best fight. As someone who has already forgotten how the anime version was and time to time reads the manga I can say the fight in the manga wasn?t that good. 

Now, if a fight like that was transformed in the best fight ever in the eyes of some thanks to a great animation team then one can wonder what the same team could have done with Gaara Vs Deidara, which was the best fight of the first arc of part two and the best fight of the arcs shippuden has covered so far, the anime team reduced it to a regular fight that no one will remember, it can?t be compared with the popularity Lee Vs Gaara has around here.

Just to compare, in the last 5 episodes of the thriller bark arc in one piece 4 out of 5 episodes were animated by top notch teams, it is like having four episodes 26 of shippuden in a row. You can?t really compare. And to tell you the truth the only reason I?m complaining is precisely because team4 is still around, I hate their jerky animation and I fear they might ruin the fights of this arc. So far I have no reasons to complain about the few episodes in the arc, they are treating it well but there?s always the fear with team4 still around.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 8, 2008)

Indeed, good sir.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 8, 2008)

All that said, i'd rather they dispose of team 10 than team 4, seriously, at least they'll look on model


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2008)

ZE said:


> Just to compare, in the last 5 episodes of the thriller bark arc in one piece 4 out of 5 episodes were animated by top notch teams, it is like having four episodes 26 of shippuden in a row. You can’t really compare.



Ahaha. Honestly, I really like One Piece too, but come on. The high-tier Shippuuden teams are much better the high-tier One Piece teams. Out of the last five episodes, 367 and 369 were both amazing, but 366 and 368 were pretty average, while 365 was just plain bad.

Plus 369's team has jerky animation too, though much better than Team 4's


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 8, 2008)

what i like about onepiece they are consistant

is 369 jerky? i find Naoki Tate style to be very similar to norio  may be i dont understand the meaning of jerky
as for 367 damn sanji Anti Matter and The docking were epic as animation seems to me the animators who did this episode are new (i think this is their second episode i may be wrong)
i think those are better than team 1 and 7
but over all naruto has much more better animated episodes than one piece
as for the special episodes of naruto they are on another level but the people who did parts of episode 367 could be compared to them but well they didnt make a complete episode so naruto special teams win

what i hope for one piece that toei makes a badass opening for once


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I agree Naoki Tate is pretty amazing. Note that when I say "jerky" I don't mean it as an insult 

I don't like Eisaku Inoue (367) that much though mainly because of that awful style he used for movies 7 and 8, as well as for Merry's death episode. He's definitely improved though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah i know
i want to understand when people say jerky what style do they mean?
because my english isnt good  

for me it was like team 4 and Naoki Tate arent similar
so i was like no Naoki Tate isnt jerky


----------



## niko^ (Sep 9, 2008)

#295 脚本：鈴木やすゆき　演出・絵コンテ：熊谷雅晃　作画監督：金塚泰彦
#296 脚本：鈴木やすゆき　演出・絵コンテ：福田きよむ　作画監督：Eum Ik-Hyun
#297 脚本：彦久保雅博　演出・絵コンテ：木下ゆうき　作画監督：木下ゆうき
#298 脚本：彦久保雅博　演出・絵コンテ：高橋滋春　作画監督：小林ゆかり
#299 脚本：彦久保雅博　演出・絵コンテ：濁川　敦　作画監督：津熊健徳

"Are you a failure?"


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2008)

I mean they kind of have a similar style, but Tate pulls it off much better. I dunno.

Anyway, copy/paste from the september schedule thread:

95: Team 1
96: Team 4
97: Team 3 (Yuuki Kinoshita only)
98: New Team 14: 
99: Team 7.2 or whatever the one that Takenori Tsukuma is.

The new team, Team 14. I've only really seen one thing by them and that's One Piece episode 301. Anyone who's seen that knows it was... pretty bad. They may have just replaced Team 10 with an equally bad team 

Apparently she's also done some bleach eps so I'm trying to find out which ones


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

a new team at this time makes me think they are special people
well may be he didnt have the right animators in one piece


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, so the only ep of Bleach I was able to find Yukari Kobayashi doing was 151. And she does seem to at least be a temporary replacement for team 10 since it still has the same storyboardist/director.

Also of note is that 79's storyboardist/director is the same as Team 13's so it may be that Yumenosuke Tokuda could be gone or at least held back again.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> 95: Team 1 *Will be good as always*
> 96: Team 4 *I hope it won't be that bad like they're last episode *
> 97: Team 3 (Yuuki Kinoshita only) *Liked all episodes of this team. So I think it will be good episode *
> 98: New Team 14:
> 99: Team 7.2 or whatever the one that Takenori Tsukuma is. *Will be good as always*



New bad team


----------



## Catterix (Sep 9, 2008)

So, 
Team 1: Talking episode (Possibly sanbi)
Team 4: Talking episode
Team 3: Fighting Episode
Team 14: Fighting Episode
Team 7: Fighting episode.

I'm going to ignore 69 for this, as every other episode bu Tsukama has been well done and it was clearly a low budget episode. 

Overall, I'm not fussed. It stands to reason that we'd have a bad team somewhere in this, and at least its in between Teams 3 & 7, which despite what Neshru said, both are very good. Eps 11 & 19 looked pretty damn good in my opinion, and they weren't fighting episodes. I daresay for a fight like this, they could look great.

I don't know anything about Team 14, but I'm watching One Piece 301 now to remind myself. Its bad by OP standards, but nothings actually off-model, and it looks better than Team 10 would.


----------



## neshru (Sep 9, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I'm going to ignore 69 for this, as every other episode bu Tsukama has been well done and it was clearly a low budget episode.


What other episodes did he work on? I can only remember half of 41 and 51, but I think those episodes had team 1's animators.


----------



## Archah (Sep 9, 2008)

Takenori Tsukuma only made eps 51 and 69 alone, his other episodes (7, 15, 29, 41, 63) were made with Kumiko Horikoshi (7, 15), Zenjirou Ukulele (29), Yasuhiko Kanezuka (41) and Kinoshita Yuuki (63).


----------



## neshru (Sep 9, 2008)

So, it seems like the only episode where he didn't work with either team 1, team 7.2, or team 3's staff is episode 69. And since team 7.2 has just done 73, team 1 will do 75 and team 3 will do 77, I would say there is a big chance that 79 will end up looking just as bad 69.


----------



## Archah (Sep 9, 2008)

neshru said:


> So, it seems like the only episode where he didn't work with either team 1, team 7.2, or team 3's staff is episode 69. And since team 7.2 has just done 73, team 1 will do 75 and team 3 will do 77, I would say there is a big chance that 79 will end up looking just as bad 69.



No, he worked alone in episode 51 too (and it was a great episode).


----------



## Nekki (Sep 9, 2008)

I just watched OP 301 and there's nothing wrong with the animation ._. It's way better than team 10 for sure lol.

Also i got as bored as when i watched the first 110 episodes of OP  (irrelevant comment)


Oh and ep 51 looked beautiful animation wise, but then again i was disappointed with 69


----------



## neshru (Sep 9, 2008)

Archah said:


> No, he worked alone in episode 51 too (and it was a great episode).


he did, but i think team 1's animators worked on that episode, since team 1 was not in the rota at that time.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I just watched OP 301 and there's nothing wrong with the animation ._. It's way better than team 10 for sure lol.



That's because I just realized I'm an idiot who put the wrong episode number  It's really 302.

And yeah, Team 14 is basically Team 10 with a new animation director, but thinking back on it so are a lot of the newer teams.

Team 12 is Team 8 with a different AD
Team 13 is Team 5 with a different AD
And now Team 14 is Team 10 with a different AD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 9, 2008)

so the only problem is team 14 which could be good we dont know


----------



## LuCas (Sep 9, 2008)

Ill go watch episode 302 one piece and see how good they are. (Yes, how "good" they are shh they gotta be good)
edit: piece of shits 128 kb/s wheres my 600 kb/s


----------



## Nekki (Sep 9, 2008)

just youtube it like i do 

God why does the whole intro last 2:45 minutes D: BS!!!!!


----------



## LuCas (Sep 9, 2008)

lol k I just watched it. They aren't that bad, I think they're pretty good animator(s). (Better than team 10 AND team 9 IMO) 
edit: I was thinking of youtubing it but then I thought "hmm but no jap subs" LOL that was funny

edit2: Nvm, took some more looks and the animation is kinda like team 4's IMO. Look at the animation around 19 mins where lucci kicks the wall and it cracks open and the water starts flowing out. And some more scenes after that


----------



## Nekki (Sep 9, 2008)

Watched 302, not as horrible as team 10, let's receive the new team with open arms D:


----------



## Catterix (Sep 10, 2008)

And let's just have hope. Animators switch from team to team anyway. These fights will be big budget episodes, and I have no doubt will look great.

Team 14's ep may be the worst out of them, but I doubt it'll look absolutely awful!

People are just being so extreme... and so damn fickle. Before Ep 69, everyone was raving to have Team 7! One bad, cheap episode does not ruin the brilliance of 23, 1/2 29. 1/2 41, 51 & 63. It just had a low budget, and looked rushed, that's all. Team 3, also, have never, ever, been bad. I still remember the disappointment when they vanished from our rotas, everyone loved them. With a good budget, their episode could look brilliant.


----------



## Duune (Sep 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Thankfully, 77's place is the spot that alternates between Tsukama and Murata (Team 11). So its perfectly possible that ep 77 is done by Team 11 as that is where they could be scheduled to go.
> For some reason, Team 7 & 11 kind of shared alternate positions in the rotas for a while.



I was wondering, you are implying *Masahiko Murata* will show up on this episode? 

You should know, we won't see of him on Naruto for sometime since he is directing "" at studio Gainax.

I might add, he was one of my favorite animation director on Naruto but it should not come as a surprise... His Sakura was one of the cutest with Hirofumi Suzuki's.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 10, 2008)

I daresay he, and Seiko Asai, are this whole forum's favourite animation director pair!

But thanks, I did not know that. That should explain why Team 11 has vanished really. I hope Seiko Asai will stay for us though...


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2008)

Ah, that would explain a lot D:

By the way, looking through the 2ch thread there appears to be a rumor that eps 82 and 85 are going to have really high-level animation. Apparently it came from someone who gave a lot of correct seiyuu info or something. Just a rumor so don't get your hopes up too much, but I'm just bringing it to everyone's attention.


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> Ah, that would explain a lot D:
> 
> By the way, looking through the 2ch thread there appears to be a rumor that eps 82 and 85 are going to have really high-level animation. Apparently it came from someone who gave a lot of correct seiyuu info or something. Just a rumor so don't get your hopes up too much, but I'm just bringing it to everyone's attention.



Can we get an estimate of what would those episodes animate? (If we go by the 2 chapter pace)


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

hopefully, the next fight


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah but that shouldn't be far enough to be the end of the fight after this. Maybe 302 for the beginning of the fight and 305 in the middle/near the end, but it's too soon to be the finale unless they do like 3 chapters per ep. But then doing that would make the arc end in November rather than December. So yeah.


----------



## neshru (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't get why ep 82 would get impressive animation, unless they are overstretching the fight that's about to begin. Episode 85 should be part of the next fight.
Oh, and if those episode are gonna look great, that means the imminent fight won't get high level animation after all


----------



## Catterix (Sep 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah but that shouldn't be far enough to be the end of the fight after this. Maybe 302 for the beginning of the fight and 305 in the middle/near the end, but it's too soon to be the finale unless they do like 3 chapters per ep. But then doing that would make the arc end in November rather than December. So yeah.



I don't think its impossible really. If what someone said in the other thread is right, the next fight begins on chapter 332, and its really fast, then its possible that the next episodes could go like this:

79: 326-328
80: 328-329
81: 330-331
82: 332-334

Or something like that.

Which would also mean that if the animation team rota remains as it is:

79: Team 7 (Secretly Team 13)
80: Team 12
81: Team 7.2
82: *Amazing animation*

Though it's likely they may change it to...
79: Team 7 (Secretly Team 13)
80: Team 12
81: Team 9
82: Team 7.2 with Amazing animation

How long is the second fight, like how many chapters will it take, do you think?


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I don't think its impossible really. If what someone said in the other thread is right, the next fight begins on chapter 332, and its really fast, then its possible that the next episodes could go like this:
> 
> 79: 326-328
> 80: 328-329
> ...



It takes a few because it's a fight that is like. Clash clash talk, talk, development, clash clash, development, clash

I can't say it's fast paced, but I'll go read it again so I can have a better view of things


----------



## Catterix (Sep 10, 2008)

Cheers, I wonder if it'll be possible to time it so that the lesser teams get the "development" episodes?

What episodes did Yuuki Kinoshita do? I haven't got him listed anywhere, I'm guessing this is actually who I have down as Yuki Aoi? Who did the first half of 63?


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

Yuuki = female name


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

It has been such a long time since I've read it

The fight is aproximately 10 chapters

And the developments, they are not big enough to lose one episode with them, they are like, very very blended into the fights. I seriously don't know how Pierrot will do this.

And somehow, I've enjoyed this fight more this time than when I was keeping up with out weekly 

The fight spans from chapter 332 to 341


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> How long is the second fight, like how many chapters will it take, do you think?




*Catterix starting next fight each fight will be about  10 chapters per fight I believe, so basically  a volume since volume had 11 chapter until vol. 43.

I hope next fight will be 6 episodes since this fight upcoming can be broke down into 3 parts.

Beware spoilers 

Spoiler:  



the 1st two episodes: Kakashi
the 2nd: Shikamaru
the last two episodes: Naruto


*


----------



## Archah (Sep 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> What episodes did Yuuki Kinoshita do? I haven't got him listed anywhere, I'm guessing this is actually who I have down as Yuki Aoi? Who did the first half of 63?



Kinoshita Yuuki did second half of 47 and first half of 63, only that.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2008)

^Second half of 63.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 10, 2008)

You definitely sure it was the second half? Is that how its listed in the credits? I always thought Takenori Tsukama did the second half...

-Edit- Just checked myself. Yeah, Tsukama is listed first for 63, and that always lists in the order in which the parts appeared, except for with Team 9


----------



## insane111 (Sep 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I don't think its impossible really. If what someone said in the other thread is right, the next fight begins on chapter 332, and its really fast, then its possible that the next episodes could go like this:
> 
> 79: 326-328
> 80: 328-329
> ...



The arc ends on chapter 342, as of now there are 22 chapters left for them to use in 15 episodes(75-90). 85 is probably the beginning of the fight. 82 is almost certainly a talking episode.

You're more insane than I am if you think they will do that many 2 chapter episodes


----------



## Catterix (Sep 10, 2008)

Most likely. We're basing this on a rumour afterall, it could be anything from entirely wrong, to there being 2 amazingly well animated episodes but they're actually 82 & 87.

So I guess time will tell lol


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay apparently the full rumor is this:

82 and 85 will have animation direction by Hirofumi Suzuki like eps 17, 19, 48, and 151 of the original Naruto, and in exchange he won't be involved in the new OP/ED. So I guess we'll know whether it's true or not when the new OP comes in three weeks.

And yeah, if it's true it's definitely an action episode. They wouldn't waste Suzuki on nothing but talk.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, they might have him do emotion. 17 & 19 were mostly emotion, weren't they? Though, they also had a really intense moment of action each.

And wait, _he_ did episode 151? Seriously? That was him? I don't remember seeing it listed! And blimey, they used him on a filler episode and yet its taken 82 episodes of Shippuuden for him to appear?!

And I like this idea. The OPs never matter much to me in the long run other than the initial "oooh", and I'd gladly exchange them for some amazing episodes.

Haha! Oh this should be brilliant if its true. Forget Team 11, forget Norio Matsumoto, Hirofumi Suzuki is where it's at!


----------



## Archah (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, good news. And who is the guy who worked with him in episodes 17 and 19? (兵渡勝) Because he is very good too


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2008)

Dunno about Masaru Hyoudo being in it. He was in a lot of Part 1 episodes anyway. Probably the best regular animation director during Part 1.


----------



## Archah (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, he did episodes 28, 38, 74, 86, 93, 107, 117, 126, 135, 150, 169, 180. All impressive animated episodes! (even filler o_O)

I hope he come back and animate Shippuuden too


----------



## Nekki (Sep 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> Okay apparently the full rumor is this:
> 
> 82 and 85 will have animation direction by Hirofumi Suzuki like eps 17, 19, 48, and 151 of the original Naruto, and in exchange he won't be involved in the new OP/ED. So I guess we'll know whether it's true or not when the new OP comes in three weeks.



If this is true.... OH GOD I JUST CAME


















DAMN I CAME AGAIN!!


----------



## LuCas (Sep 11, 2008)

Now it makes sense to why they are dragging out these episodes (if they are going to bring in those animators and then bust the 2 chapter per episode at 82 & 85 or w/e), it'll all be even out in the end


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

did Hirofumi Suzuki work on this OP ?
i really hope he makes an episode naruto needs this


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, he's done every OP except for 8 (Re:member).


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 12, 2008)

Geg said:


> Okay apparently the full rumor is this:
> 
> 82 and 85 will have animation direction by Hirofumi Suzuki like eps 17, 19, 48, and 151 of the original Naruto, and in exchange he won't be involved in the new OP/ED. So I guess we'll know whether it's true or not when the new OP comes in three weeks.
> 
> And yeah, if it's true it's definitely an action episode. They wouldn't waste Suzuki on nothing but talk.



*I hope this info turns out to be true Geg b/c If Hirofumi Suzuki will be animating some part of the upcoming fight then people though episode 26 was insane you are in for a treat. *


----------



## neshru (Sep 12, 2008)

Geg said:


> Okay apparently the full rumor is this:
> 
> 82 and 85 will have animation direction by Hirofumi Suzuki like eps 17, 19, 48, and 151 of the original Naruto, and in exchange he won't be involved in the new OP/ED. So I guess we'll know whether it's true or not when the new OP comes in three weeks.
> 
> And yeah, if it's true it's definitely an action episode. They wouldn't waste Suzuki on nothing but talk.


It's not sure that his animation direction will make the episodes epic though, if the other animators besides him are the usual ones.


...and why the hell did he work on a filler episode anyway?


----------



## Duune (Sep 12, 2008)

He worked on a filler because the director of this one episode was his pal *Toshiyuki Tsuru*, who directed a load of Naruto's & Bleach OP - and the 3rd movie if i remember correctly.

If he shows up, it's bound to have good animators attached to the episode. What would be cool is to have Norio Matsumoto as an animator like on 48 (was it ?) with Gaara/Rock Lee fight. 
But well since Norio Matsumoto will be animation director on next week "Birdy the Mighty DECODE", i don't think he would have got the time to do so.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 12, 2008)

are you sure 
i am watching birdy


----------



## Duune (Sep 12, 2008)

Info on the staff came from the last batch of anime magazines. But he won't work alone as animation director, he will be helped by some new promizing animator from Satelight named .... And Shinichiro Watanabe (Cowboy Bebop) will work as storyboard artist.

By the way, Masahiko Murata will storyboard & direct first episode of Shikabane Hime,  (one of  Gainax promizing female animator) will work as animation director.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 12, 2008)

What anime magazines? Still, this looks really promising nonetheless.

What's your source for this information by the way?


----------



## Duune (Sep 12, 2008)

Newtype & all they always come with that TV planning section with synopsis & staff of episodes to come.... well i don't really buy anymore the newtype magazine, so i find the info here :


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 12, 2008)

*Thanx for the info Duune, I hope they stay as regulars instead of the one time deal*


----------



## Catterix (Sep 12, 2008)

Duune said:


> Newtype & all they always come with that TV planning section with synopsis & staff of episodes to come.... well i don't really buy anymore the newtype magazine, so i find the info here :



But we get Newtype updates all the time, and nothing was said about Hirofumi Suzuki. But thanks for the links 



Animeblue said:


> *Thanx for the info Duune, I hope they stay as regulars instead of the one time deal*



In all honesty, I doubt they'll become regulars, I don't think Shippuuden could afford it. However, I would very much like it if they popped up for every major fight. That would just be brilliant.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 12, 2008)

*Catterix that would be fine to since the next manga arc has 3 major fights in it.But I really hope Shippuden do have a budget increase b/c it would be shame to have  the remaining arcs go  down like the 1st two. *


----------



## Catterix (Sep 12, 2008)

The first 2 were mediocre arcs that then got ruined by even worse planning. The idea of stretching out the 60 chapters into 52 episodes was just... bad. Hopefully, that isn't what they're going for now, and are instead going with aiming to make each individual episode high quality rather than trying to round up 2 arcs into a year.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 13, 2008)

Duune said:


> Info on the staff came from the last batch of anime magazines. But he won't work alone as animation director, he will be helped by some new promizing animator from Satelight named .... And Shinichiro Watanabe (Cowboy Bebop) will work as storyboard artist.



I assume you're talking about Norio in Birdy and not Hirofumi in Naruto right D:


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 13, 2008)

*I hope so althought I see why Pierrot did that 60 chapters into 53 episodes. For this arc the pace seem  to be the same the 2nd arc of  6 or 7 episodes to cover 11 chapter(Volume of Naruto manga).*


----------



## Duune (Sep 13, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I assume you're talking about Norio in Birdy and not Hirofumi in Naruto right D:



Yes, I was replying to hgfdsahjkl on the participation of Norio Matsumoto on next week Birdy. If you managed to see the preview - it's looking promising


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmm, well the revelation that chapter 328 won't be until episode 80 makes me doubt this rumor now. I doubt they'll be in fighting again by 82.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 22, 2008)

So btw what other anime did the person in the new team 10 work in? Any episode we can use as references?


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

Very awesome detailed work...You deserve reps for it!
I love detailed stuff, And I agree with you about the ratings you gave the episodes!
So basically there are 4 great teams in Naruto and the remaining are bad quality!

BTW, Why didn't you rate the latest episodes?

71 - Yumenosuke Tokuda - My Rating: - ?/10
72 - Eiichi Tokura - My Rating: - ?/10
73 - Kumiko Horikoshi - My Rating: - ?/10
74 - Yoo, Hyoo-Sang & Akira Takeuchi - My Rating: - ?/10


----------



## Nekki (Sep 23, 2008)

I think i'm hyping this thursdays ep too much in my head, but damn i can't wait until it airs D: I'm most interested in seeing team 4's improvement, i know the fighting ep will be handled in a good way.


----------



## neshru (Sep 23, 2008)

why are you expecting a team 4 improvement in first place


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

There is far more important scenes in the future rather than wasting the High animation teams at the start of the fight...

I would rather get a nice ending over a good Beginning!
It will taste better...And the arc will be remembered for it's ending not it's beginning!


----------



## Anki Rendan (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Catterix (or Geg), since you two have a good eye for these sort of things, I'm curious. Which team do you think handled the game opening for Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2?

Clicky for Vidy


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

that doesn't look like any of the teams we have now... Maybe it was made by the game producers, and not the animation studio...


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2008)

No, Even, that is clearly team3. I can tell that much from the noses. The character?s faces gave them away.


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

Team 3, huh? Didn't they get fired a loooong time ago???


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2008)

if its one of the teams it will be team 3 well lets say someone from team3 was there
they should have used better animation 
anyone saw the op for bleach game(i dont remember its name) it was awesome


----------



## Nekki (Sep 24, 2008)

neshru said:


> why are you expecting a team 4 improvement in first place



Dunno maybe because team 12 and 9 improved, helped by a little raise in the budget D:


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2008)

Also because Team 4 typically does a good job on the non-action episodes.

Hmm yeah I guess that video could be team 3 but it's hard to tell really


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Hey Catterix (or Geg), since you two have a good eye for these sort of things, I'm curious. Which team do you think handled the game opening for Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2?
> 
> this



I'm not sure. Naruto looks very, very much like Hirofumi Suzuki's handiwork, from the structure of his face, alongside design and alignment of his eyes.

However, everyone else look like they were done by Yuki Aoi, one of the animation directors from Team 3, who recently did the second half of 67 and is doing all of 77. 

Mind you, this is going of an MQ Youtube video, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was Yuki Aoi with supervision by Hirofumi Suzuki.



ZE said:


> No, Even, that is clearly team3. I can tell that much from the noses. The character?s faces gave them away.



Which Team 3 are you talking about? Zenchiro Ukelele who did episodes 3, 11 19 & the 1st half of 29 & 47? Because he's the one with distinct noses and these were definitely not present here. There was nothing that was "clearly" Team 3 about this Opening. 

If you mean Yuki Aoi, who did the 2nd half of 47 & 67 as well as now all of the upcoming 77, then yeah possibly. But it's not clearly. Try and keep arrogance out of this thread, kthxbye 



Even said:


> Team 3, huh? Didn't they get fired a loooong time ago???



Nope. They vanished after episode 19 but Zenchiro Ukelele stayed around to do key animation for several episodes, before then doing animation direction for the first half of 47 alongside Yuki Aoi. Because it was the same storyboarders for the whole episode, the two joined to become a complete Team as I couldn't be bothered to make a new "team" listing 

Yuki Aoi, from this new Team 3, then did the second half of 67 with the usual Team 3 people and is now doing 77 with the usual Team 3 people 

So they've always been here in some form or other


----------



## irRonnie (Sep 24, 2008)

So we should expect a fairly decent fight from Team 3 right?


----------



## TadloS (Sep 24, 2008)

irRonnie said:


> So we should expect a fairly decent fight from Team 3 right?



Yeah, from preview fight looks great.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2008)

irRonnie said:


> So we should expect a fairly decent fight from Team 3 right?



Yeah, I wouldn't expect anything too amazing if I were you, just in case. However, what we're getting is a solid and well animated episode. Not Norio Matsumoto, but just very Naruto.

Looking forward to it


----------



## ZE (Sep 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> If you mean Yuki Aoi, who did the 2nd half of 47 & 67 as well as now all of the upcoming 77, then yeah possibly. But it's not clearly. Try and keep arrogance out of this thread, kthxbye


I looked at it again and I?m sure that of all the current teams doing shippuden only team3 resembles that style. And I don?t know if you knew it but the games are developed with the help of studio pierrot, studio pierrot closely follows the development of the games (there are some videos of Narutimate Accel during its development process in the net proving it), so if the game developers needed someone to make an intro to the game their only choice had to be asking studio pierrot to make one of the studios working with them to animate the intro, so that intro can only be made by one of the teams that worked in shippuden, at least that?s the most plausible. 

And to just make it clear, there was no arrogance in my post, why would I be arrogant just because I knew what team did the intro? Who the fuck cares? This is just a cartoon, I?m not better than anyone just because I recognised an animation team.


----------



## Even (Sep 24, 2008)

but then again, the ones making the games for Nintendo (Wii and Gamecube) are not the same people who make the games for Playstation. The Playstation games are made by CyberConnect2, while the Nintendo games are made by Takara Tomy. But then again, I see no reason why they wouldn't be cooperating with Pierrot as well


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2008)

ZE, I simply meant that the way you spoke to Even came off to me as belittling and arrogant. As if he were a fool for not realising something that you had. Meh.


----------



## ZE (Sep 24, 2008)

In that case allow me to cut my hand off as an apology 
No, that was not my intention; really, sometimes you have to take into account the fact that not everyone here is a native english speaker so we can?t always express ourselves perfectly.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 25, 2008)

True, true. And also, Even didn't seem to mind at all.

It doesn't help that I also very much over-analyse people's use of language.

Anyhow, I'm still undecided on that opening.


----------



## Even (Sep 25, 2008)

Was I supposed to be offended or something???


----------



## Catterix (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope. 'tis cool


----------



## Nekki (Sep 28, 2008)

So who animated the tree jumping in ep 76? That was seriously epic D: (i post it here because the other threads are just a bitchfest and nobody cares about these things)


----------



## Even (Sep 28, 2008)

Team 4 is actually pretty good at making tree jumping  That part looked really cool


----------



## neshru (Sep 28, 2008)

Even said:


> Team 4 is actually pretty good at making tree jumping  That part looked really cool


yeah, some parts of the tree jumping had incredibly high frame rate. But they probably ran out of budget by the end of the episode, since the omake looked like shit.


----------



## Even (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the omake was supposed to look like that...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 28, 2008)

yup omake was good just a different style

tree jumping was epic best episode for this team


----------



## neshru (Sep 28, 2008)

Even said:


> I think the omake was supposed to look like that...


no, the animation on the omake was clearly awful. You can see how they skipped a lot of frames. They probably made it look all funny to somehow cover or justify the bad animation, because in another context it would have really looked like shit.


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2008)

neshru said:


> no, the animation on the omake was clearly awful. You can see how they skipped a lot of frames. They probably made it look all funny to somehow cover or justify the bad animation, because in another context it would have really looked like shit.



No. That's just Tsutomu Ohshiro's style


----------



## neshru (Sep 28, 2008)

Geg said:


> No. That's just Tsutomu Ohshiro's style


whoever he is, I doubt it. It looks just too bad.


----------



## Archah (Sep 28, 2008)

neshru said:


> yeah, some parts of the tree jumping had incredibly high frame rate. But they probably ran out of budget by the end of the episode, since the omake looked like shit.



Not for the omake, they probably ran out of budget by the last 3-4 minutes of the episode, seeing naruto clones doing rasengan (omg) and the last tree jumping of ino-chouji team (rofl). The omake was clearly supposed to be like that.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the omake animation. It wasn't fluid, but it was moving. Characters were actually moving like real people, and I like that.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 28, 2008)

Geg said:


> No. That's just Tsutomu Ohshiro's style



So wait, is that a new guy in team 4 and all that stuff? Maybe responsible for the tree jumping?

Because that part looked nothing like earlier team 4 episodes, it was way too fluid D: that's why i asked who did it earlier.

I'm happy for this, team 4 is clearly on its own category right now, not good enough to be with the good teams but not bad to be considered a bad team in shippuden.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 28, 2008)

Nekki said:


> So wait, is that a new guy in team 4 and all that stuff? Maybe responsible for the tree jumping?
> 
> Because that part looked nothing like earlier team 4 episodes, it was way too fluid D: that's why i asked who did it earlier.
> 
> I'm happy for this, team 4 is clearly on its own category right now, not good enough to be with the good teams but not bad to be considered a bad team in shippuden.



Nah he's the guy who arrived for Episode 52, doing the animation when Sasuke attempted to stab Sakura with Yamato leaping in the way.

And I believe it was deliberately animated to, as the whole scene was, mimic & parody a comedy show in Japan, that's what someone on 2chan said anyway :S


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Sep 29, 2008)

team 4's improvement in that episode was incredible. until the last 4 minutes, other than a few shots of naruto's face, i couldn't believe it was team 4.


----------



## neshru (Sep 29, 2008)

OmegaTrooper said:


> team 4's improvement in that episode was incredible. until the last 4 minutes, other than a few shots of naruto's face, i couldn't believe it was team 4.


well, the art was usual team 4 ugliness and even the training parts had standard team 4 animation. But for whatever reason, the tree jumping had impressive animation. Maybe they wanted to make up for 70 episodes of people flying through trees? I don't know.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 29, 2008)

you mean more than 300 eps of people flying through trees XD


----------



## neshru (Sep 29, 2008)

nah, in the original series tree jumping was animated generally better. Or at least they didn't look like they were flying most of the time.


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2008)

So hey, guess who wasn't involved in the new OP 

Yumenosuke Tokuda was actually the animation director for it this time around. I guess that explains why he hasn't done an episode in a while.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 2, 2008)

So who's that? Sry ill go check myself and stop being lazy soon hah but yeah who is it anyway just in case I forget


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2008)

Team 13 animation director.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 2, 2008)

uh I knew he was good but wtf hes that good? wtf I thought it was team 11 or something
Oh well, team 13 is still one of my favorite teams even before I saw this opening.
I lost interest in team 1 and team 7 so.. team 7.2 > team 11 > team 13 > team 1 > team 7 > team 3 IMO


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually I was very impressed by team 7. Episode 79


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 2, 2008)

really reall he wasnt involved 
you can tell that the art and animation of the new opening isnt good (not on the same level of other opening)
so can i say hell yeah


----------



## neshru (Oct 2, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> really reall he wasnt involved
> you can tell that the art and animation of the new opening isnt good (not on the same level of other opening)
> so can i say hell yeah


huh? To me art and animation in the opening are impressive as ever.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 2, 2008)

nope
its like comparing a filler to norio
well that is my opinion

for example like comparing last op of naruto to 5th op


----------



## Even (Oct 2, 2008)

the new OP is just as good as the previous ones, imo...
Both teams impressed me in the newest episode 
friggin awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 2, 2008)

art and animation arent even near


----------



## neshru (Oct 2, 2008)

I honestly think you need a pair of glasses.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 2, 2008)

i dont mean its bad but the difference is huuuuuuuge with the other openings
well if you cant see that what can i do ?

it really makes me sad when people cant appriciate a top level animation compared to other good animation


----------



## neshru (Oct 2, 2008)

It may not blow you away because there are no fighting scenes, but I have no idea how you can say it's worse than the usual OP animation.
Well, whatever. I'm done arguing over pointless things.


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2008)

Norio Matsumoto is credited as an animator in the credits for the OP though. Though that could just be because of the leftover Hidan/Kakuzu scene from the last OP.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 2, 2008)

Geg said:


> Norio Matsumoto is credited as an animator in the credits for the OP though. Though that could just be because of the leftover Hidan/Kakuzu scene from the last OP.



yes to be clear i didnt count that part


----------



## Nekki (Oct 2, 2008)

Who was the director for the ending? Tokuda as well?

Damn sakura looks like a real person lol.

More reasons to love team 13 

Any info on team 14? are they here for good replacing team 10? (i know it's the same animators just a new director) because it's a serious step up if they stay.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 2, 2008)

lol I find it cool how they used team 13 in the opening and that their scenes were tree jumping scenes. This is the team where everyone orgasmed on their tree jumping scenes when they first appeared in episode 45  I did too


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 2, 2008)

Since the OP was not done by Suzuki, are there any news if he is going to work on an action-packed episode?


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2008)

Nothing's still been confirmed, though given its title 82 probably won't have much action. 85 should though.


----------



## Archah (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Kobayashi Yukari made a great job. 78 is a lot better than any episode animated by Akihiro Fukui. I hope Yukari replacing Fukui from now on.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep i also hope this 'new team' replaces the old team 10, it's like 10x better


----------



## TadloS (Oct 6, 2008)

Which team doing episode 81 and 82?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 6, 2008)

No idea yet. We haven't even had any news on who's doing episode 80, it's just really obviously Team 12.

If it follows the rota, 81 should be Team 7.2 and 82 should be Team 9.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 6, 2008)

will be awesome eps then


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I really like Team 14 better than 10. Kobayashi's character drawings are much more consistent and better-looking than Fukui's.

Also I'm really starting to think Horikoshi's eps should be the only Team 7 and Tsukuma can just be something out on his own, because he really doesn't have his own "team" since his episodes are usually all over the place in terms of quality. Take episodes 51, 69, and 79. They all only had Takenori Tsukuma doing the animation direction, but they're very different in terms of quality. 51 had Team 1's animators, 69 had Team 3's animators, and 79 had Team 13's animators. That's why I really don't think he should be called "Team 7" anymore.

Oh and about the rumor for eps 82 ad 85; it still hasn't been confirmed yet but I think the general consensus on 2ch now is that it's true. We'll see in a few days when info from Newtype comes out.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah, I really like Team 14 better than 10. Kobayashi's character drawings are much more consistent and better-looking than Fukui's.
> 
> Also I'm really starting to think Horikoshi's eps should be the only Team 7 and Tsukuma can just be something out on his own, because he really doesn't have his own "team" since his episodes are usually all over the place in terms of quality. Take episodes 51, 69, and 79. They all only had Takenori Tsukuma doing the animation direction, but they're very different in terms of quality. 51 had Team 1's animators, 69 had Team 3's animators, and 79 had Team 13's animators. That's why I really don't think he should be called "Team 7" anymore.
> 
> Oh and about the rumor for eps 82 ad 85; it still hasn't been confirmed yet but I think the general consensus on 2ch now is that it's true. We'll see in a few days when info from Newtype comes out.



I agree for the most part, I don't like all this "7.2" stuff, but it just seems simpler to me, especially now whatever the hell we did has made people categorise so much into "teams", it's just easier to say that to the mainstream, I tried saying the animation director's surnames instead a couple of times and people just told me to call them teams 

But if you want, we could begin that now. Horikoshi will be Team 7 from this point onwards. For the first few times, we'll have to keep saying that by "Team 7" we mean "Team 7.2" but it should stick quite easily. And whenever Tsukama pops up, we'll just use his name and whatever team's animators he's directing.

(I bet after this Tsukama gets the first half of Team 7 again, just to be ironic )


----------



## Nekki (Oct 7, 2008)

Well i think we should keep the team numbering for simplicity's sake. But yeah team 7 and 7.2 is kinda confusing at times so it's not a bad idea.

Also when do we get info from newtype? On the 10th? Can't wait til then


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2008)

The site usually updates on the 10th but we should get info from 2ch before that.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, we tend to get 2chan information on the 8th of the month, which is always a bit dubious or it doesn't tell the whole information (ie. Team 13 is doing an episode. When it's actually Tsukama doing an episode with Team 13's animators), but they're not usually 100% wrong.

Then on the 10th we get NewType's update. 

I also thought there was something to do with mondays, like the first monday of every month, or the monday closest to the 10th would have the information. Dunno, lol.

So yeah, will we find out 85's Animation Director as well in this update? Or will it be just episodes 80-84?


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2008)

Probably just 80-83. It usually goes up to the first week of the next month. Unless there's a break there; then it'll just be 80-82.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 7, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I agree for the most part, I don't like all this "7.2" stuff, but it just seems simpler to me, especially now whatever the hell we did has made people categorise so much into "teams", it's just easier to say that to the mainstream, I tried saying the animation director's surnames instead a couple of times and people just told me to call them teams
> 
> But if you want, we could begin that now. Horikoshi will be Team 7 from this point onwards. For the first few times, we'll have to keep saying that by "Team 7" we mean "Team 7.2" but it should stick quite easily. And whenever Tsukama pops up, we'll just use his name and whatever team's animators he's directing.
> 
> (I bet after this Tsukama gets the first half of Team 7 again, just to be ironic )



We're already used to 7.2 and 7, lets keep it that way  its actually easy now that we're (or I) am used to it

"7.2 will be doing ep 92" nice, this is gonna look awesome.
"Fukuda Miyokishiboshi is doing ep 92"  forgot who that is oO 

lol so yeah


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2008)

From 2ch:

80: Team 12 (Eiichi Tokura)
81: Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi)
82: Hirofumi Suzuki
83: Team 9 (Hidehiko Okano, Akira Takeuchi)

82 

Hey, no korean for Team 9 this time around. Hidehiko Okano was an animation director during Part 1, but only during the fillers. He was usually paired with Takenori Tsukuma.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Oct 8, 2008)

So, can anyone take a guess at what chapters episode 82 may cover?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 8, 2008)

awesome news Geg
hell yeah


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2008)

so we get a couple of episodes with the best animation shippuuden can offer, before the actual start of the next fight? Brilliant planning I'd say.
Well, better than nothing I guess


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 8, 2008)

what? 82 has no fighting or what ?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 8, 2008)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> So, can anyone take a guess at what chapters episode 82 may cover?



82 is entitled "Team 10" so I daresay its 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when they reform and head out to fight H&K




And even if that hasn't got fighting, having 82 done by Suzuki implies truth in the 85 rumour, which should definitely have fighting in it.


----------



## niko^ (Oct 8, 2008)

300話
脚本：彦久保
演出・コンテ：木村
作画：徳倉

301話
脚本：彦久保
演出・コンテ：サトウ
作画：堀越

302話
脚本・演出・絵コンテ：黒津
作画：鈴木

303話
脚本：宮田
演出：伊達、小野
絵コンテ：伊達
作画：岡野、武内


来た。302話は都留だ

Edit: Versio with full names



300話　「最期の言葉」
脚本：彦久保雅博
演出・コンテ：木村寛
作画：徳倉栄一

301話　「悲しき報せ」
脚本：彦久保雅博
演出・コンテ：サトウシンジ
作画：堀越久美子

302話　「第十班」
脚本・演出・絵コンテ：黒津安明
作画：鈴木博文

303話　未定
脚本：宮田由佳
演出：伊達勇登、小野
絵コンテ：伊達勇登
作画：岡野秀彦、武内啓


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm, looks like Hayato Date himself is directing/storyboarding 83.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 8, 2008)

Geg said:


> From 2ch:
> 
> 80: Team 12 (Eiichi Tokura)
> 81: Team 7 (Kumiko Horikoshi)
> ...



Kumiko Horikoshi and Hifofumi Suzuki is my heroes


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2008)

Geg said:


> Hmm, looks like Hayato Date himself is directing/storyboarding 83.


who's that


----------



## Archah (Oct 8, 2008)

neshru said:


> who's that



Show's director


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah basically the guy in charge of the anime lol


----------



## Catterix (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm. Having Hirofumi Suzuki is just brilliant. I'm over the moon about that.

However, I'm a little bit worried about Hidehiko Okano, I was just checking out his episodes (first half of 164, 174, 184, 193, 213 & second half of 219) and they're all pretty bad. Not only in animation, which is understandable, but art. 219 is manageable, which is positive given it was his most recent episode, and the canon episode will always be higher quality, but still.

Here's hoping that having Hayate Dato in charge of the episode overall will have a positive effect.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 8, 2008)

Whoa, why is the top guy storyboarding? Are they restructuring or something? Is that normal?


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm, really? I didn't think Okano was that bad. Then again I haven't watched those eps in a while.

@moonwalkerwiz he has directed episodes before but it's pretty rare. So far he's directed episodes 1, 26, 38, 49, 66, 202, Shippuuden 15, and OP 13 (CLOSER).


----------



## Nekki (Oct 8, 2008)

This is orgasming news, amazing.


----------



## Even (Oct 8, 2008)

Hayato Date doing directing?? :amazed Sounds awesome


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2008)

Even said:


> Hayato Date doing directing?? :amazed Sounds awesome



Hopefully. His direction in 49 & 66 was brilliant, I thoroughly enjoyed those episodes, but at the same time; 26, 38, 202 & Shippuuden 15 were pretty unremarkable in terms of direction. Specifically Shippuuden 15; that episode had great art and animation, and yet the direction left it feeling cold & empty.

However, just the fact that we have Hirofumi Suzuki & Hayato Date at this point, means that there is at least attention being paid to this upcoming fight, which spells good news.


----------



## neshru (Oct 9, 2008)

Catterix said:


> However, I'm a little bit worried about Hidehiko Okano, I was just checking out his episodes (first half of 164, 174, 184, 193, 213 & second half of 219) and they're all pretty bad. Not only in animation, which is understandable, but art.


It doesn't seem that bad to me, I've seen many shippuuden episodes that are way uglier. Anyway, I had forgotten how bad some of these filler episodes are. At that time pierrot's budget was probably so low that they had to hire monkeys to write those episodes.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2008)

neshru said:


> It doesn't seem that bad to me, I've seen many shippuuden episodes that are way uglier. Anyway, I had forgotten how bad some of these filler episodes are. At that time pierrot's budget was probably so low that they had to hire monkeys to write those episodes.



Yes, but there aren't any at the moment. Of course, Teams 2, 8 and some of Team 9 have just looked awful, but it was nice having every single team be far better than what we had during the first arc.

And Okano's work isn't awful, but pretty bad as far as I'm concerned, any shot of Naruto other than face-on was bizarre, he had the wonkiest noses I'd ever seen!

[Edit] I'm going to take back that previous comment. I've just watched the halves of 174, 184 & 219 that Okano worked on and they're pretty good. You know, for low budget filler at least. The art does look screwy in some places, but in others it's quite nice, I also like the animation's _direction_ too. There were some shots where the camera moved along with action, making them seem more dramatic, the best one being Shino pulling back in 184 to summon his bugs, it looked pretty well done.

Some of the art is pretty scribbly but I daresay that's due to a very rushed time limit and low budget.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 9, 2008)

Well i watched some and the art seems to be at least a bit better than team 9 (now add an actual canon episode to that) but not always... sometimes it's quite bad. I think they should replace team 12 instead of 9, since their last addition in the last episode made it look very good.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 9, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Well i watched some and the art seems to be at least a bit better than team 9 (now add an actual canon episode to that) but not always... sometimes it's quite bad. I think they should replace team 12 instead of 9, since their last addition in the last episode made it look very good.



I agree with Nekki...They have a decent art, animation is so-so...
BTW, Budget can sometimes affect a team's quality even if it's from the best teams....


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Well i watched some and the art seems to be at least a bit better than team 9 (now add an actual canon episode to that) but not always... sometimes it's quite bad. I think they should replace team 12 instead of 9, since their last addition in the last episode made it look very good.



They're only replacing 1 half of Team 9, the guy from ep 74 who made it really good is still there. Okano is at least better than the previous guy, so they're just making Team 9 better and better.

And I like Team 12, 72 was great and 80 looks to be really good as well. I still think they're the worst team, but they could still be even worse. I'm not over the moon that they got episode 80, but if it means some of the better teams get a shot at the fighting, you'll hear no complaints from me! (Though I wish Team 7 would get a chance to fight)



XMURADX said:


> I agree with Nekki...They have a decent art, animation is so-so...
> BTW, Budget can sometimes affect a team's quality even if it's from the best teams....



Indeed. 72 & 80 are important episodes, so they're getting better budgeted. Whilst 73, for example, was lower budget and didn't look quite as brilliant as Team 7's previous episode, 65.


----------



## Beelzejow (Oct 9, 2008)

_When's Team 1's next episode? Also, when is the last time we heard of Team 11? Wasn't it in episode 56? I hope they come back some day. _


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2008)

XLegacyX said:


> _When's Team 1's next episode? Also, when is the last time we heard of Team 11? Wasn't it in episode 56? I hope they come back some day. _



Team 1's next episode _should_ be 84, which is a fighting episode! So yay! After 84 episodes, Team 1 finally get a fighting canon episode!

Yeah, their last episode was 55.

Anyhow, unless we get an episode soon, I doubt we'll be hearing from Team 11 for quite a while. Masahiko Murata is directing a new show and Seiko Asai has just vanished.

Ah well, here's hoping they did one last episode together before buggering off.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 9, 2008)

Seriously, Why everyone is calling them teams, all the teams you claim are never the same from episode to episode, The ones responsible for the animation are the key animators or supervisors, I know it's hard to memorize their names...But calling them teams is not right!

The animation supervisor (Gorou) that did episode 13, 26, and 37 had fluid animation only in 26, while his other episodes were not so good...One didn't have a good art and the other didn't have a fluid animation...

And why everyone wants the so called team 11 back, they did only episode 18!

What you really should hope for to come back is this amazing Duo Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai...I totally loved their episodes 35,42,55...Brilliant animation and directing!

Catterix...Correct me if I'm wrong.
The A-List supervisors in Shippuuden are: [Great Art + Great Animation] 

1-Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai [11\10] (MIA Since E-55) [Who's the replacement?]
2-Yasuhiko Kanezuka [10\10]
3-Kumiko Horikoshi  [9\10]
4-Ryousuke Yasushi[9\10] (MIA Since E-22)

Basically, now there is only 2 supervisors with HQ animation...
Looks like to me that Pierrot removed the high budget teams so they could now give more budget to the bad supervisors and this explains the improved quality with the bad supervisors!

BTW, Some mistakes in the first page, but looks like you didn't update it since 2007...
You put Ryousuke Yasushi  with team 10 and 12...isn't team 12 the worst team

That's why I said the idea of teams is more confusing and causes a lot of mistakes!
Every time the staff changes with each episode or in other words there is a new team...


----------



## Nekki (Oct 9, 2008)

Well looks like they're treating this arc VERY nicely, that's a nice thing after a badly treated intro arc (which i ended up liking overall anyways) and a moderately good second arc... i can only hope it gets better later on 

But seriously catterix i didn't mean to complain about team 12 they're the worst team right now (team 10 used to be for me but the newest addition placed it higher) and in my mind improving team 12 over 9 would be a priority.
But yeah we should think episode wise, probably team 9's next episode needs those new animators... + Hayato Date (or Hayate Dato i always mix it up)


----------



## Archah (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, first half of 193 (made by Okano) was very good!


----------



## Catterix (Oct 10, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Seriously, Why everyone is calling them teams,



Because Teams is much simpler as in general, the Animation Director works with the same storyboarder, director, etc. And in general, each team has its own set of animators that stay with them from episode to episode.

We've said from the start that "Team" is not entirely the correct word but its just so much easier to categorise and discuss because it simplifies everything, adds a name to the whole process and in general, is quite correct. Team 1 episodes usually are very good, whilst Team 10 episodes were not.

And I know there are mistakes, the whole first post is pretty much a mistake. I just haven't had time to properly update it, I know what I'm going to do, I have it planned. Leave me alone.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 10, 2008)

I know this is crazy but i was wondering. Wonder how the economic crisis is affecting the animation studios, if at all (we know the episodes that are going to air, at least the next 3 are already done). Willl they have to drop the quality? Hmmm..


----------



## neshru (Oct 10, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Willl they have to drop the quality? Hmmm..


That may happen, but I think not in the short term


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2008)

Because they technically are teams. It's become a lot more apparent because of Tsukuma. The animation directors are mainly there to make sure the character models all stay consistent.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 10, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> \
> 1-Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai [11\10] (MIA Since E-55) [Who's the replacement?]



Why am I starting to hear dota terms around here now oO first "QQ more" and now "MIA" ? lol

Hearing "QQ more" around here was so funny it means "Alt + QQ" in wc3 to quit game when you lose and everyone says it in game as a comeback (pretty weak comeback though IMO) and it was funny reading it here  that guy probably didn't know what it meant lol


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm pretty new in this forums...So the terms you guys are using are new to me...

Need some time to adopt to the environment...

Wanna call them teams, then let's just call them teams. just try adding the supervisors name along with it...


----------



## Nekki (Oct 10, 2008)

LuCas said:


> Why am I starting to hear dota terms around here now oO first "QQ more" and now "MIA" ? lol
> 
> Hearing "QQ more" around here was so funny it means "Alt + QQ" in wc3 to quit game when you lose and everyone says it in game as a comeback (pretty weak comeback though IMO) and it was funny reading it here  that guy probably didn't know what it meant lol



Wow thanks for the explanation i didn't know that haha.

And to Murad: We usually say at one point or another the name of the main person in charge of the teams... though with time we remember they belong to a certain team and bla bla bla... you'll get used to it.

On a side note i doubt this is of any interest to anybody, but on my way back home i just went by a car that had 'GEG 777' as it's plate. Makes me wonder  (i live in Argentina btw)


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2008)

lol Asuma sent me a pic of another license plate like that a while ago too

By the way, Seiko Asai hasn't really vanished. She did animation in 79 and also the omake for episode 61. And animation in the new OP. We'll probably see her again in Suzuki's episodes. The thing is so far she's only done animation direction when Murata is directing, so we may not see her doing the animation direction for a while.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 10, 2008)

Archah said:


> Wow, first half of 193 (made by Okano) was very good!



Was it? I honestly can't remember. If it is very good, it probably wasn't him.  Okano did the second half of other episodes as well, I just can't remember what, heehee.



XMURADX said:


> Wanna call them teams, then let's just call them teams. just try adding the supervisors name along with it...



Did you miss the discussion the previous page? We were just talking about saying the people's names instead, but for many of the simple minded folk of these forums, having "Team X" is easier than an alien name to them. 

And as Nekki said, we always do add the Animation Director's name as well.



Geg said:


> lol Asuma sent me a pic of another license plate like that a while ago too
> 
> By the way, Seiko Asai hasn't really vanished. She did animation in 79 and also the omake for episode 61. And animation in the new OP. We'll probably see her again in Suzuki's episodes. The thing is so far she's only done animation direction when Murata is directing, so we may not see her doing the animation direction for a while.



Yeah, there's one down my road with the license plate "GEG". In England, the last 3 digits of a car's license plate are letters, so you often see words like; "Cok", "bag", "dog", "fuk". GEG seems fairly common for some reason :S

And oooh! Do you happen to know any other episode Seiko Asai animated? I'm guessing she did some of what we considered brilliant animation during 79? Such as some of Izumo&Kotetsu VS Kakuzu or something. I hope she pops up more often.

Are she and Masahiko Murata close then? Like how Hirofumi Suzuki is close friends with whoever it was who directed episode 151 of part one, that being the reason why he directed the animation for it.


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2008)

I dunno if it has to do with being friends or not lol.

I'm not gonna look through all of Naruto to see what eps she's done key animation in, but for Shippuuden she's done:

Ep 1, 9, 15, 23, 35, 42, 53, 55, 61 (omake), 77, 79, OP3, OP4


----------



## neshru (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you know who did episode 77's omake? I thought it had impressive art and animation.


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2008)

Animation director was Yuuki Kinoshita, same as the episode itself. Not sure who the individual animator was.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> By the way, Seiko Asai hasn't really vanished. She did animation in 79 and also the omake for episode 61. And animation in the new OP. We'll probably see her again in Suzuki's episodes. The thing is so far she's only done animation direction when Murata is directing, so we may not see her doing the animation direction for a while.



Great news...I always thought the females do a better job at animation directing!
Anyway...Seeing her again doing another episode with Murata is gonna be awesome. Hopefully! 
This current arc needs them!


----------



## Catterix (Oct 11, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Great news...I always thought the females do a better job at animation directing!
> Anyway...Seeing her again doing another episode with Murata is gonna be awesome. Hopefully!
> This current arc needs them!



What an odd opinion to have, especially since Shippuuden only has about 3 female animation directors. One of which is Fumiko Hirokoshi... So you may still be right there!


----------



## Nekki (Oct 11, 2008)

For some reason Geg and Murad now confuse me 

So shippuden has 3 females huh... i didn't know there were ANY females to begin with, who does Hirokoshi work with regularly? (as in, what team... or is she a special one?)


----------



## geG (Oct 11, 2008)

She's Team 7.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 11, 2008)

I too thought they were all males  interesting


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 11, 2008)

Fumiko Hirokoshi working in Team 7...  
Is the other female as good as these two?

@Nekki, you will get used to it eventually...


----------



## Archah (Oct 11, 2008)

I think third female is Kinoshita Yuuki (did episode 77).


----------



## Catterix (Oct 11, 2008)

Nekki said:


> For some reason Geg and Murad now confuse me
> 
> So shippuden has 3 females huh... i didn't know there were ANY females to begin with, who does Hirokoshi work with regularly? (as in, what team... or is she a special one?)



Why is Murad confusing you? :S He never mentioned anything other than deciding to say that he "always" thought that female animation directors would be better :S



XMURADX said:


> Fumiko Hirokoshi working in Team 7...
> Is the other female as good as these two?
> 
> @Nekki, you will get used to it eventually...



Get used to what? I don't think Nekki has any problem with there being a female animation director...



Archah said:


> I think third female is Kinoshita Yuuki (did episode 77).



Yeah, that's her. And in reply to *XMURADX*'s post, she isn't anything special. We have Seiko Asai & Fumiko Hirokoshi who are brilliant, and then Kinoshita Yuuki who is good, but nothing special.

I'm still confused as to why you "always" thought Female animation directors are better... Is this because you think women are naturally more artistic or something? :S


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 11, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Why is Murad confusing you? :S He never mentioned anything other than deciding to say that he "always" thought that female animation directors would be better :S
> 
> Get used to what? I don't think Nekki has any problem with there being a female animation director...


Well...I think Nekki was confused since me and Geg have the same avatar...



Catterix said:


> Yeah, that's her. And in reply to *XMURADX*'s post, she isn't anything special. We have Seiko Asai & Fumiko Hirokoshi who are brilliant, and then Kinoshita Yuuki who is good, but nothing special.


Too bad...Maybe she is not sexy enough   j\k 



Catterix said:


> I'm still confused as to why you "always" thought Female animation directors are better... Is this because you think women are naturally more artistic or something? :S


I think Females always tend to give more attention to their work more than men...(I'm not trying to degrade men here...Cause I'm one of them..XD)
Men like me get bored after working on something for quite sometime...
I talk about my experience, I really don't know how others feel...
Maybe I'm just a lazy bastard... 

I'm not saying all the ladies are efficient at work...But maybe as you said...Caring about something shows your sensitive side, and women are all about the feelings!


----------



## Catterix (Oct 11, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Well...I think Nekki was confused since me and Geg have the same avatar...



Oh yeah! LOL I was thinking in a purely on-topic sense. It happens at 1am 




XMURADX said:


> I think Females always tend to give more attention to their work more than men...(I'm not trying to degrade men here...Cause I'm one of them..XD)
> Men like me get bored after working on something for quite sometime...
> I talk about my experience, I really don't know how others feel...
> Maybe I'm just a lazy bastard...
> ...



I can see where you're coming from, but I think if you're the type who gets lazy after a while, and spends less time on effort, then you probably just wouldn't become an animator.

I think it's hard to generalise, 
*Spoiler*: _Interesting Tangent_ 



as a lot of it bases so much on the person themselves, such as who they are, their experiences, their talents and most especially, their intelligence. 

I find, personally, that men tend to make better writers. It might very well be the balance of emotions, because I find writers like Charlotte Bronte, Martina Cole, etc. focus too much on the emotional side, whilst men (If they're good) are able to balance it out. 

But at the same time, we then get writers like Jane Austin! But like, in Doctor Who, all of the writers are men, except for one Helen Raynor. I tend to find myself rooting for Raynor's episodes to be really good, and I think because I want to support the only woman, but they're usually nothing special. A bit over emotional and plodding, she spends too much time on feelings without pacing the episode.




And as we've seen, Teams 1, 3, 5, 13, Tsukama, Masahiko & Suzuki are all men, and they've produced some brilliant work. 

But I wouldn't think its necessarily fair to say women are harder workers than men, it's too hard to generalise.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 11, 2008)

Haha yeah i meant the avatars 

And well imo most women are more organised in working than men are... but yeah i think who is more qualified is merely a personal matter rather than being gender defined.

Although i have to say for sure that i never actually met any female animator's name (with japanese names you never know though), but i will confess at one point in time i believed Hirofumi Suzuki and Yamashita were women.

I also would like to add that if all the predictions in animation (not so much in pace since it doesn't bother me THAT much so long as it's a constant 1.5 pace or more) come true then god damn Pierrot is treating this arc well. I think that other than the end of Zabuza arc and Sasuke vs Naruto we didn't have so many quality people grouped up like this. I know i'm getting way ahead of time but i can only have high hopes for this.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 24, 2008)

Well i don't want to double post but i do want to bump this forgotten thread D:

So this week's episode was animated by what i will call 'godly team' from now on. I think they're better than team 11 in my eyes 
Aside from that i hate it how people just go 'yay lul gr8 animation nevar seen in naruto' when commenting to ep 81, it's kinda disrespectful to this team 

And next week's preview looks awesome, what team is working with suzuki? In the rota it would be team 9's time but i doubt that since they're getting an episode after.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree on all accounts. I also think it's just disrespectful in general. Every episode that has good animation people act like it's the first episode in ages, even though almost always 2 episodes before they were saying the exact same thing. 

I mean just in this arc we've had episodes:
73, 75, 77, 79 & 81 sporting brilliant animation. 75 I can imagine being ignored due to the episode itself being so dull, but other than that, we've had a brilliantly animated episode every other one. To think that we've come far enough for 77 to be considered the worst out of these episodes is a very good thing 

And it looks like it'll be his own people. The storyboarder is different and the animation looks like it's Pierrot's elite people working on it.

And yes, I personally have grown to prefer Team 7 to Team 11. I've always preferred the way Horikoshi has drawn Naruto than Team 11 and in truth, I wasn't much impressed with episode 55 at all, Naruto was very off-model for the most of it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 24, 2008)

IMO team 7 arent near team 11 in anyway not even close to be compared to team11
i dont like team 7 art that much

i agree ep 55 wasnt on the same level as team 11 usual episode

but come on see 35 or 42 
i rate team 11 10
and team  7   6 not more than that


----------



## Nekki (Oct 24, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and team  7   6 not more than that



You REALLY rate ep 81's animation as just a 6? D: that's so harsh lol.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 24, 2008)

Team 11 = Orgasmic Animation.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 24, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> IMO team 7 arent near team 11 in anyway not even close to be compared to team11
> i dont like team 7 art that much
> 
> i agree ep 55 wasnt on the same level as team 11 usual episode
> ...



It depends how you view them.

Yes, Team 11 on the whole is better directed animation and also, overall, better animation. 

However, in terms of what's good for the series, these episodes are so damn inconsistent; they don't fit the style of Naruto and stick out like a beautifully drawn sore thumb.

Team 7 on the other hand, epitomise how Naruto can be animated in Naruto's style and be animated brilliantly. Of course, of she wanted, Fumiko Horikoshi could just animate the episode however she damn well wants, but instead she makes an effort to stick to Hirofumi Suzuki's guidelines, and produces damn good episodes because of it. 

Team 11 do whatever the fuck they want in terms of style, eps 35, 42 & 55 vary so much it's unreal. And with 55, they can make Naruto look like a down syndrome child.



XMURADX said:


> Team 11 = Orgasmic Animation.



They're better, by miles. But animation isn't all. The style of the animation is important. For example, 42 was 10x better animated than 26, yet I enjoyed 26's direction more, the choice for speed, crazy angles, swooping "camera" shots brought up the drive. 42 on the whole was a fairly mediocre directed episode, it just had brilliant animation.

81 is an example of how good animation can be used to brilliant effects. The detail of the rain drop runing down the headband, to the shot of Sasuke morphing into his current self, to the flower rebuilding itself, to Naruto's determined rise to his feet. The whole Kyuubi scene as well. None of that was any better animated than something Team 11 has produced, and yet was so skillfully directed, it's effect was awesome. I would prefer a whole episode done like 81's Kyuubi scene than endure another 42.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 24, 2008)

Nekki said:


> You REALLY rate ep 81's animation as just a 6? D: that's so harsh lol.



Really harsh. I would rate team 7 10/10 because all this team episodes rocked.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 24, 2008)

> You REALLY rate ep 81's animation as just a 6? D: that's so harsh lol.



when i was rating them i was rating their animation not by naruto's standart only 
team 11  is on the same level as top animated series



> However, in terms of what's good for the series, these episodes are so damn inconsistent; they don't fit the style of Naruto and stick out like a beautifully drawn sore thumb


seems like you are saying they are too good for naruto 
that is because they are on another level as you said 
its like a fanservice for the fans i dont see a problem with having beautiful episodes from time to time 
same as Hirofumi Suzuki



> Team 7 on the other hand, epitomise how Naruto can be animated in Naruto's style and be animated brilliantly. Of course, of she wanted, Fumiko Horikoshi could just animate the episode however she damn well wants, but instead she makes an effort to stick to Hirofumi Suzuki's guidelines, and produces damn good episodes because of it.
> 
> Team 11 do whatever the fuck they want in terms of style, eps 35, 42 & 55 vary so much it's unreal. And with 55, they can make Naruto look like a down syndrome child.



team 11 art is like a copy from the manga i find them to be much better and near  Hirofumi Suzuki's character designation the most
i think naruto looked good in 55 



> 81 is an example of how good animation can be used to brilliant effects. The detail of the rain drop runing down the headband, to the shot of Sasuke morphing into his current self, to the flower rebuilding itself, to Naruto's determined rise to his feet. The whole Kyuubi scene as well. None of that was any better animated than something Team 11 has produced, and yet was so skillfully directed, it's effect was awesome. I would prefer a whole episode done like 81's Kyuubi scene than endure another 42



ok you seem to agree team 11 art and animation is better
but you like team 7 direction more  
for me one of the best directed episodes was 129 of the original series by team 11

now its clear what you meant was the direction not the animation 

i think they should have add more fighting to episode 42 but may be they  didnt have enough budget for that



i thought about posting this here just ignore the tiny part with gai 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbsEVdDxNbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neshru (Oct 24, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that production I.G. is in episode 81's omake credits? I wonder what's that about.



Catterix said:


> For example, 42 was 10x better animated than 26


I completely disagree. Even though 42 is great, to me it's 26 who is 10x better animated. 42 has moments of great animation, but also many static moments where nothing is animated at all. In episode 26, every single scene is beautifully animated.


----------



## geG (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah I saw that too. I think that's just where the key animator for the omake was from. I didn't see anything like that for the actual episode credits.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 24, 2008)

That was a nice video. The part with Gai didn't look THAT bad.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 25, 2008)

neshru said:


> Did anyone else notice that production I.G. is in episode 81's omake credits? I wonder what's that about.
> 
> 
> I completely disagree. Even though 42 is great, to me it's 26 who is 10x better animated. 42 has moments of great animation, but also many static moments where nothing is animated at all. In episode 26, every single scene is beautifully animated.



Why would they be credited?

As I said before the type of fight 42 had was static, as opposed to 26 where the fighting type composed of fast movement. So really the animation team can't be blamed.
When Naruto goes 1 Tail his movement and speed increases. but when he goes 4 Tails his movement decreases. and barely move from his place.


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2008)

Saw this posted on 2ch, pretty cool:


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 25, 2008)

He's amazing! His art/animation style has that unique touch that brings the character to life. 

The way characters talk, the way their hair moves, the way he depicts emotion(eg: Sakura saying "Sasuke-kun" when they meet after 2 years).
Simply awesome. I'm waiting for this guy to make a whole episode. That would be orgasmic!


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2008)

According to the comments on 2ch he's apparently fairly young, which would explain why Shippuuden is one of his only projects so far.


----------



## neshru (Oct 25, 2008)

is there really a way to know which scenes are animated by him? I mean, most scenes on that video have a precise style, but some don't resemble that style at all.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Oct 26, 2008)

I know this has been discussed already, but why exactly are we getting two episodes done by Hirofumi Suzuki all of a sudden? 

Why now? If we had only gotten those few episodes from part 1, that would be unfortunate, but it would make sense. To have him randomly be in charge of two episodes right now just seems.... random(?). 
I mean, if I had to pick and choose episodes, I'd rather a certain fight that is coming up two or so fights from now, between a certain person and a certain other person(s)..

Don't get me wrong. I'm totally excited that he's doing _any_ episodes at all, but it just seems out of the blue. 


But he is the absolute best. Holy crap! His episodes have been masterpieces. I actually prefer him to Norio. I wonder who is more expensive..


----------



## geG (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe they will use him for a fight later on, who knows. As for why he's suddenly doing two episodes now, I dunno lol.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 26, 2008)

Miracle Sun said:


> I know this has been discussed already, but why exactly are we getting two episodes done by Hirofumi Suzuki all of a sudden?
> 
> Why now? If we had only gotten those few episodes from part 1, that would be unfortunate, but it would make sense. To have him randomly be in charge of two episodes right now just seems.... random(?).
> I mean, if I had to pick and choose episodes, I'd rather a certain fight that is coming up two or so fights from now, between a certain person and a certain other person(s)..



It is random, and doesn't make much sense. Just like their retarded team rota system. Honestly what is so hard about putting the good teams on action episodes and the lower budget ones on talking episodes?


----------



## geG (Oct 26, 2008)

insane111 said:


> Just like their retarded team rota system.


All long-running series do this


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 26, 2008)

Geg said:


> All long-running series do this



But the rota for Naruto Part 1 was great... Only important episodes get the high animation.

I think Bleach didn't suffer much from the rota.

One Piece was great but the rota is starting to get on my nerves with the upcoming episode.


----------



## neshru (Oct 26, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> But the rota for Naruto Part 1 was great...


It was during some arcs. If you watch the rescue sasuke arc you'll notice immeditately how they are alternating bad teams with good teams, just like they do now.



XMURADX said:


> I think Bleach didn't suffer much from the rota.


Bleach's animation sucks 8 episodes on 10 anyway.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 26, 2008)

Miracle Sun said:


> But he is the absolute best. Holy crap! His episodes have been masterpieces. I actually prefer him to Norio. I wonder who is more expensive..



It's like comparing team 3 to team 11 for me


----------



## Blastrix (Oct 30, 2008)

The team in episode 82's preview is team 9, right?


----------



## TadloS (Oct 30, 2008)

neshru said:


> It was during some arcs. If you watch the rescue sasuke arc you'll notice immeditately how they are alternating bad teams with good teams, just like they do now.
> 
> 
> Bleach's animation sucks 8 episodes on 10 anyway.


Yeah, totally agree. Arrancar arc was better animated than all filler arc and current arc 


Blastrix said:


> The team in episode 82's preview is team 9, right?



You mean it episode 83? If so yes.


----------



## Blastrix (Oct 30, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> You mean it episode 83? If so yes.



That's what i meant  Thank You


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 30, 2008)

Can somebody please tell me which episodes did team 9 do in the past? For some reason I can't picture who this team is :S


----------



## Archah (Oct 30, 2008)

34, 43, 50, 58, 66, 74.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2008)

^Plus 10, 18, and 27.

Team 9 is crazy inconsistent when it comes to quality. It's really a toss-up as to whether they'll be okay or total crap. The preview looked nice, thankfully.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 30, 2008)

episode 82 was  Unbelievable 
seriously i cant speak i am left speechless

do we know how many animators worked on this legendary episode

if you want to show someone how superior anime as a media
show them this living piece of art

cant imagine an action episode by this quality


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 31, 2008)

^ Imagine episode 85 .

Thanks Archah and Geg!
Is it the same team? I mean Hayate Date directing(not sure if directing or something else) the episode improved the team a lot. Episode 74 for example was bad.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 31, 2008)

irRonnie said:


> ^ Imagine episode 85 .
> 
> Thanks Archah and Geg!
> Is it the same team? I mean Hayate Date directing(not sure if directing or something else) the episode improved the team a lot. Episode 74 for example was bad.



I'm gonna cry of Happiness if Suzuki turns out doing 85, or anything else again.

The Preview looked decent...I think it will be good.


----------



## neshru (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm curious to know if Suzuki animated 82 all by himself, or he was just the animation director and used some of the usual animators.
I mean, when any other team changes animation director you can tell it's still them, but when Suzuki is the director the episode looks like nothing seen before.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2008)

It's already pretty much 100% sure he's doing 85.

And no, I don't think he was even listed as a key animator. He was just the animation director.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 31, 2008)

If 85 will play out the chapter(s) I think it will, and if it's made by the same dude/team who did this episode it will be one hell of an episode.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh man...That's great news. It's still far away...Oh well, hope the inbetweeners turn out fine.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 31, 2008)

Far away as in 3 weeks?

And I believe the animators for 82 were Pierrot's best, ones they have a contract with to do a certain amount of episodes a year. These sort of animators tend to drift between Studios doing odd episodes here and there.

And yeah, Team 9 almost doesn't count as a team! It's had the highest amount of Animation Directors compared to any other team and the greatest level of inconsistency, both between episodes and within episodes! (Compare the first and second half of 18 for example!) But at least next week's looks pretty nice overall, like an average Part 1 episode, that no one complained about nor got excited over. Looks pretty well directed though, I like the tension with Shikamaru's shadow snaking its way towards H&K, actually taking note of the blades of grass rather than just being a black line on the ground.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 31, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Far away as in 3 weeks?


1 week looks pretty far to me...No One Piece to satisfy me for the coming weeks.


----------



## neshru (Oct 31, 2008)

Geg said:


> And no, I don't think he was even listed as a key animator. He was just the animation director.


Does this mean any other animation director working on shippuuden suck because they have a small impact on the overall quality, or does it mean that Suzuki is so good that every average animator becomes godly under his direction?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 31, 2008)

neshru said:


> Does this mean any other animation director working on shippuuden suck because they have a small impact on the overall quality, or does it mean that Suzuki is so good that every average animator becomes godly under his direction?



They tend to supply animators of the same amount of skill as the animation director they're assigned to. My post above kinda explains it as well a bit.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 31, 2008)

Can someone remind me? Who doing 84 episode? Don't remember.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Can someone remind me? Who doing 84 episode? Don't remember.



I don't think anyone has confirmed who's doing it yet, so there's nothing to remember 

I think it might be Team 1's turn, as far as I can remember they've gone the longest without an episode now


----------



## TadloS (Oct 31, 2008)

^It would be great if Team 1 and later ep 85 Hirofumi Suzuki


----------



## Archah (Oct 31, 2008)

84 should be animated by Eum.Ik-hyum, but who knows... i wish for Kanezuka animating it and Suzuki animating 85, that would be great.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2008)

Kanezuka should come before Eum. My prediction is going to be:

84: Team 1
85: Suzuki
86: Team 4
87: Team 3
88: Team 14
89: Team 13 (end of fight)
90: Team 12 (end of arc)


----------



## neshru (Oct 31, 2008)

a 6 episodes long fight? I don't remember it being as long as sakura vs sasori


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, Sakura vs. Sasori was 11 chapters and 8 episodes. The upcoming fight is 10 chapters.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 31, 2008)

So it was that long huh, now that i think about it a lot happens in the fight. Anyways the upcoming rota is looking good, i'm wondering if the soul eater animator will stay with team 9 after this episode (which i think he won't be animating D somebody confirm in the credits in one week


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 31, 2008)

Geg said:


> Kanezuka should come before Eum. My prediction is going to be:
> 
> 84: Team 1
> 85: Suzuki
> ...



How is Team 3,4,13 and 14?
I really hope Team 11, comes from nowhere and surprises us!


----------



## insane111 (Nov 1, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> How is Team 3,4,13 and 14?
> I really hope Team 11, comes from nowhere and surprises us!



their most recent episodes were:

team 4: 76(eh..)
team 3: 77(good)
team 14: 78(please no)
team 13: 79(good)

I've been predicting team 11 popping up for the finale to animate *that*, but if they really don't show up I'll finally accept they're gone


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a bit bad combination... lol

I'm not sure if 77 is good, but low-medium...I think 79 was okay at the end.


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 1, 2008)

Team 4.

If it turns out just as Geg predicted, what chapters are they expected to cover?


----------



## Archah (Nov 1, 2008)

insane111 said:


> team 3: 77(good)
> team 14: 78(please no)



Eh... 78 was better than 77...


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Nov 1, 2008)

Can't go thro all pages, which team made 82? And what are their next episodes?


----------



## Archah (Nov 1, 2008)

No regular team, was Hirofumi Suzuki and he will surely do episode 85. After that, no more episodes expected to be animated by him.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Nov 1, 2008)

Archah said:


> No regular team, was Hirofumi Suzuki and he will surely do episode 85. After that, no more episodes expected to be animated by him.



Wow that's so absurb, that guy's a genius! He should do all episodes!


----------



## Nekki (Nov 1, 2008)

insane111 said:


> their most recent episodes were:
> 
> team 4: 76(eh..)
> team 3: 77(good)
> ...



76 was quite good for a team 4 episode

77 was average not that good

78 was awesome if you count that it's team 10

and 79 was very good actually

Well those are my thoughts tho


----------



## insane111 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nekki said:


> 76 was quite good for a team 4 episode
> 
> 77 was average not that good
> 
> ...



I wasn't saying team 14's episode was bad, I just don't want them to animate what's probably going to happen in 88. I guess it will be ok, 88 will probably just cliffhanger at the end of chapter 339


----------



## neshru (Nov 1, 2008)

insane111 said:


> I've been predicting team 11 popping up for the finale to animate *that*, but if they really don't show up I'll finally accept they're gone


Do you really think they will show up right after 82 and 85?


----------



## Seany (Nov 1, 2008)

Nothing to complain about here, we are getting like 3 more weeks of good quality animation, and after that we are bound to have some bad. Half of this fight will look amazing. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Duune (Nov 2, 2008)

I had almost forgot, the rumor said Suzuki would come back for another episode, it's good to know.
I was now wondering if *Norio Matsumoto* would show up like he did on one *Toshiyuki Tsuru X Hirofumi Suzuki* episode, it was 48 if i remember correctly, the fight Gaara and Lee. 
I say this because, well you might not know, *Atsushi Wakabayashi* (like Masahiko Murata) will direct his own show next year an adaptation of Guin Saga at Satelight :

Yep

For those who don't know who he is, he was the director/storyborder/Animation director of episode 30/71/133 ... stuff of legend, where Norio Matsumoto was animator. So it's a bit compromise to see them work together on another episode of Naruto in the time to come.

By the way, this last episode was great. Tsuru & Suzuki make a great team, Tsuru directing was splendid sort of grounded in reality, in particular the first part with Shikamaru walking in the streets of konoha, saturated with noises. The whole episode was beautifully shot, he has a good sense on picture composition.
And of course, Suzuki's drawing where a treat nut well he is one of the chara deisgner of the show, so he would know how to handle them in a nice way.
for those who asked, he was not animator on the episode, but it's not impossible he might have done some work uncredited.

I did not check all the animators but just to give you an idea the first animator credited was *Hiroto Tanaka*, chara designer on the series Twelve Kingdoms, and animation director on Naruto movie 3, not bad i would say.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice info...And that will be FUCKING AWESOME...If Norio Matsumoto animates another episode!
He is truly a legend along with Suzuki!


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, thx for the info!


----------



## Catterix (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Duune. Let's hope Hiroto Tinaka pops up more often!


----------



## Archah (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely episode 84 will be animated by Team 4 (but it seems that they will have high budget, because it looks better than regular Team 4 episodes).


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2008)

Archah said:


> Definitely episode 84 will be animated by Team 4 (but it seems that they will have high budget, because it looks better than regular Team 4 episodes).



that's good news, seems like they're finally using their brains and rearranging the rota to put the better teams on the more important episodes


----------



## Nekki (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, the fight had a great start that's for sure, ep 83 was good. No wonder it's team 4, the preview didn't look team 1 at all, though not too bad.

Hopefully team 1 will come in later on, and for those who were wondering i doubt they'll be replaced by suzuki (if he indeed works on 85) seeing as how his team didn't replace one on 82.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that's a better arrangement, Seriously Pierrot are starting to use their brains, or in other words "Care".

Having Team 4 at one of the latter episodes would have been bad...


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah that's a better arrangement, Seriously Pierrot are starting to use their brains, or in other words "Care".
> 
> Having Team 4 at one of the latter episodes would have been bad...



Seems so. It's too early to guess yet, but it does look as if they're working around their rota here, because this means we're having 2 bad teams in a row.

However, problems do arise when you think that we've just had 2 good teams in a row as well. However, that wasn't replacing anyone, it Suzuki just pushed Team 9's episode back one step. Here's hoping for the same thing, it'd be even more awesome if we got Suzuki and then Team 1 following, on an episode that deserves high quality fighting.



Nekki said:


> Yep, the fight had a great start that's for sure, ep 83 was good. No wonder it's team 4, the preview didn't look team 1 at all, though not too bad.
> 
> Hopefully team 1 will come in later on, and for those who were wondering i doubt they'll be replaced by suzuki (if he indeed works on 85) seeing as how his team didn't replace one on 82.



Exactly! It's a good thing we're getting Team 4 out of the way before the fight really kicks off, although I have yet to watch the preview for 84 (Streaming animetengoku on College internet). I'd much rather have Team 4 here than at some big vital point, like, say, when we had Team 8 right in the big middle of the Sasori battle...


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 6, 2008)

> Exactly! It's a good thing we're getting Team 4 out of the way before the fight really kicks off, although I have yet to watch the preview for 84 (Streaming animetengoku on College internet). I'd much rather have Team 4 here than at some big vital point, like, say, when we had Team 8 right in the big middle of the Sasori battle...



*I really hope that the case Catterix, thought I don't really have a problem with team 4 like I use too.
And it seem that 84 will only cover a chapter*


----------



## Nekki (Nov 6, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Exactly! It's a good thing we're getting Team 4 out of the way before the fight really kicks off, although I have yet to watch the preview for 84 (Streaming animetengoku on College internet). I'd much rather have Team 4 here than at some big vital point, like, say, when we had Team 8 right in the big middle of the Sasori battle...



Yeah i'm glad for that too. While i don't hate team 4 i have to say they are not on the level for a major episode in the fight.

Actually placing team 4 next is a good idea, their animation isn't that bad (jerkyness can be overlooked sometimes) and their art is very good (i spotted a weird Hidan in the preview though but oh well). Judging from the preview, the events on next episode don't really need very good animation but on model shots rather (and i'm thinking of one double page image that should look awesome ).

So as i said, the fight has gotten a great start, let's hope it's kept this way!


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys will be so disappointed when you find out that suzuki just took team 1's spot for this rotation


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2008)

Except that he hasn't, really. By all rights of the rotation, Team 4 has taken Team 1's spot, with Suzuki taking Team 4's spot 

But yeah, I will be slightly crushed if in fact we have Suzuki and then Team 14, with no Team 1 anywhere.

And what's more scary is that this would make sense. I could full well imagine it being that Suzuki took Kanezuka's place as Animation Director for Team 1, and that the rest of 85's staff will be normal Team 1 people (storyboard, animators, etc.) and that's how Suzuki managed to churn out 2 episodes in a go.

Ah well, I'd still take Suzuki over normal Team 1 any day, so I'm not too fussed.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2008)

Posted in the November schedule thread:

84: Team 4
85: Suzuki
86: Team 1
87: Team 14


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 6, 2008)

I smell awesomeness...

I guess Team 14 is okay ...


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, they're much better than Team 10 who they're replacing! 

I personally really like ep 78, and that was Team 14's first episode, they can only improve from there.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> Posted in the November schedule thread:
> 
> 84: Team 4
> 85: Suzuki
> ...



Oh great news.  Suzuki and Team 1


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2008)

They definitely thought this out well with how they changed the rota. Just like ep 78, Team 14 is landing on the episode that will have next to no action in the middle of the fight, leaving only 2 good teams to do the final 2 episodes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 6, 2008)

Team 14 is really cool looking, I'm glad they're replacing team 10, now to kick out team 4 with some good team and Shippuden is good to go


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 6, 2008)

_Suzuki followed up by Team 1? This is simply divine, I love it! We get movie quality action episode, and then the best team of Shippuuden to follow up the action continuation!

This could only get better if Team 11 followed up after Team 1, or episode 26's animation director, but this is still good.

By the way, which Team is the new Team 5 again? _


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2008)

XLegacyX said:


> By the way, which Team is the new Team 5 again?


team 13.

10char


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2008)

insane111 said:


> They definitely thought this out well with how they changed the rota. Just like ep 78, Team 14 is landing on the episode that will have next to no action in the middle of the fight, leaving only 2 good teams to do the final 2 episodes.



I'm not so sure about that. Team 3's last episode (77) had some pretty bad animation.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Team 3's last episode (77) had some pretty bad animation.



it's still unconfirmed, so I still have my hopes up for team 11 snagging episode 88.. I know it's unlikely, but definitely possible considering they have taken team 3's spot before. With the amount of effort they're putting into the episodes lately I'll trust them not to ruin the finale.


----------



## ZE (Nov 6, 2008)

Chapter 334 is one of my favourite chapters in the manga, few are the chapters I felt it deserved a 10, chapter 334 was one of those, and now the thing I much feared happened, team4 is going to animate that part, how fucking cruel can pierrot be? Chapter 334 was the best chapter in all this fight, it’s the chapter where Kakuzu kicks ass, I was hoping episode 85 would cover that part but I guess it was just wishful thinking. The last chapter of this fight is also going to be awesome but it doesn’t come close to Kakuzu pwnage.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, we don't know, It's perfectly possible that 84 ends halfway through 334, before the action really kicks in or something. If it is as awesome as you say, and is in fact the best part of the fight, then I don't see why it wouldn't be given to Suzuki.


----------



## Even (Nov 7, 2008)

the preview for the next ep does look better than regular team 4 quality, though...

I'm one of few who actually don't mind Team 4, I actually like them, so it doesn't really matter to me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah preview looked nice
also team 4 last episode was good i think (it was the one with cool tree jumping right?)

i hope 85 will be a legendary episode one of the best anime episode ever
i hope it will be 20 min of non stop action


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 10, 2008)

WHo does the Animation when Killer Wooden Giraffes of Doom pummel Naruto's activated Kyuubi Chakra? To me they are of the worst animators... I hate that team and it's animations. (Completely ruined the epicness of SAsuke's comeback ImO)

They're the ones who did Sasuke Epic comeback, and when looking at how Sasuke stabs Yamato and shit it looks awful...

So which animation team is that and why haven't they been fired?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 10, 2008)

i think they are called team 4 

they should change their style it doesnt suit naruto
but they progressed a little i liked their last episode


----------



## Archah (Nov 10, 2008)

Mibu Clan said:


> WHo does the Animation when Killer Wooden Giraffes of Doom pummel Naruto's activated Kyuubi Chakra? To me they are of the worst animators... I hate that team and it's animations. (Completely ruined the epicness of SAsuke's comeback ImO)
> 
> They're the ones who did Sasuke Epic comeback, and when looking at how Sasuke stabs Yamato and shit it looks awful...
> 
> So which animation team is that and why haven't they been fired?



LOL Team 4, and they will animate next episode


----------



## neshru (Nov 10, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think they are called team 4
> 
> they should change their style it doesnt suit naruto
> but they progressed a little i liked their last episode


I like their animation style actually, even if it's unlike every other team.
They should change animation director if anything, I hate their art style.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 10, 2008)

I said it before, probably team 4 is the most dynamic of them all (maybe if we don't count team 7 hmm). But they should improve a bit on their animation area  Art is not that bad save for a few noses that look zombie-ish


----------



## neshru (Nov 10, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I said it before, probably team 4 is the most dynamic of them all (maybe if we don't count team 7 hmm).


Team 7.2's animation has always looked blocky to me. It still looks great, but it's definitely not a dynamic animation style.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 10, 2008)

neshru said:


> Team 7.2's animation has always looked blocky to me. It still looks great, but it's definitely not a dynamic animation style.



Are you doing that deliberately? Calling them Team 7.2 still? 

Anyway, in truth, as dynamic as Team 4 may be, their animation style rarely fits Naruto battles. They can be jerky, that can work, but it's the deliberate low-frame rate done to create an overly jerky motion that just doesn't work for me and ruins the battles at times.


----------



## neshru (Nov 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Are you doing that deliberately? Calling them Team 7.2 still?


I'm talking about the animators who did 31, 40, 49, 57, 65, 73 and 81, so yeah, team 7.2.
Team 7 has a different style and I was not talking about them.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 10, 2008)

Is it team 4 who did Sasuke's Chidori sword...Cause that had horrible frames and I didn't like it at all. and It was not dynamic.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 10, 2008)

neshru said:


> I'm talking about the animators who did 31, 40, 49, 57, 65, 73 and 81, so yeah, team 7.2.
> Team 7 has a different style and I was not talking about them.



Heehee, clever.

But you do know, Team 7 no longer exists right?

So it's only right that Team 7.2 returns to its old name.


----------



## neshru (Nov 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Heehee, clever.
> 
> But you do know, Team 7 no longer exists right?
> 
> So it's only right that Team 7.2 returns to its old name.


by that logic, team 12, 13 and 14 wouldn't exist, so why make a difference for this team?
Renaming team 7.2 to team 7 is pointless and confusing, unless you are renaming the old team 7 to something else. But why would you do that, it's not like these are the real names of these teams.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 10, 2008)

neshru said:


> by that logic, team 12, 13 and 14 wouldn't exist, so why make a difference for this team?



?

No... Teams 12, 13 & 14 were Teams 8, 5 & 10 with a new animation director and key animators.

Team 7 was originally Takenori Tsukama & Fumiko Horikoshi.

Then they split up, Takenori Tsukama remaining Team 7 (to us) and Fumiko Horikoshi becoming Team 7.2.

Then, Tsukama stopped working with the rest of his team. He no longer had a set Storyboardist, a set of animators that he worked with, etc. His Team 7 vanished. Instead, he popped up on 3 later occassions to substitute an animation director for a different team.

Where Horikoshi has kept all the same storyboardists, writers, animators, etc. that she had from the time she and Tsukama split.

Because Tsukama has no team at all, therefore, his "Team 7" no longer exists, it was agreed that Horikoshi's team would stop being Team 7.2 and instead just be Team 7.


----------



## neshru (Nov 10, 2008)

Listen, the episodes done by what we called team 7 are different from the episodes done by team 7.2. So renaming 7.2 to 7 would make people think that they also worked on episodes that they didn't work on. If that's so hard to understand, then I don't know what to do. I'm done arguing.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 10, 2008)

lol Calm down 

I was just explaining the decision. To be honest, the whole Team 7 thing is a massive mess, and it's largely my fault for not in fact being psychic enough to know Horikoshi was going to have her own team, otherwise we'd have named her Team 11.

I do agree about what will happen regarding Team 7's previous episodes before he vanished... So fuck it, call 'em whatever you want


----------



## Duune (Nov 10, 2008)

i think i know which animator you are talking about, it's that guy that has something of the kanada school in him. If you have never heard of Yoshinori Kanada, he was one of the first icone of animation with is over the top style, this one is a classic he animated :

stock

He had a lot of followers, one of the most famous being Gainax' Hiroyuki Imaishi (of Gurren Lagann fame).

The animator on Naruto is called *Tsutomu Oshiro*, his character animation is a bit out there on Naruto (sometimes)but is FX animation is always excelent, my favorite work of his was the beginning of episode 4 here :

stock

here is i suppose that part you don't like :
stock
...

Just to confirm what we already all knew :


Suzuki is indeed back, and good news is Toshiyuki Tsuru is too as director.


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2008)

neshru said:


> Listen, the episodes done by what we called team 7 are different from the episodes done by team 7.2. So renaming 7.2 to 7 would make people think that they also worked on episodes that they didn't work on. If that's so hard to understand, then I don't know what to do. I'm done arguing.



Seriously who the hell are you even talking about anymore? 

Team 7 is Kumiko Horikoshi. Takenori Tsukuma isn't attached to a specific animation team anymore.



Duune said:


> The animator on Naruto is called *Tsutomu Oshiro*, his character animation is a bit out there on Naruto (sometimes)but is FX animation is always excelent, my favorite work of his was the beginning of episode 4 here :
> 
> stock
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's him. One of the main key animators for Team 4. Based on some of the comments I've seen I think Oshiro's stuff is held in prety high regard among Japanese sites lol.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 10, 2008)

*So then it's 
84: Team 4
85: Suzuki 
86: Team 1
87: ?
who again*


----------



## insane111 (Nov 10, 2008)

Animeblue said:


> *So then it's
> 84: Team 4
> 85: Suzuki
> 86: Team 1
> ...



87=team 14
88=team 13, 3, or 11, place your bets!


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 10, 2008)

*Thanx Isane111*


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 10, 2008)

Calling them Teams is very confusing...I told you. 

Team 11 FTW!!!...And of course Suzuki. XD. 

I still think team 4 is bad, specially after re-watching Gaara Vs. Deidara.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 10, 2008)

Me, i dont know what to think about this team... Gaara Vs Deidara wasnt horrible, but sometimes their animation isnt dynamic enough. (i remember the sword orochimaru throws to Sai... awful)

But now i'm full of hope since i know team 1 will do a fight episode... I remember 41 was excellent. But it ended at the beginning of the epic fight Naruto vs Orochimaru.

And i'm excited to see what Suzuki is capable of in an action episode... I remember the disapointement when team 11 did episode 42 which was epic but slow because Naruto 4 tails was static. So, i hope we'll have a 26 episode-like or an episode at the level of shippuden's opening.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 10, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Calling them Teams is very confusing...I told you.
> 
> Team 11 FTW!!!...And of course Suzuki. XD.
> 
> I still think team 4 is bad, specially after re-watching Gaara Vs. Deidara.



That's only their first episode.. they've improved since then. Plus don't forget they got a new guy in the team, which kinda takes a lot of jerkyness away (just watch their last ep, only jerkyness at the end).


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 10, 2008)

Nekki said:


> That's only their first episode.. they've improved since then. Plus don't forget they got a new guy in the team, which kinda takes a lot of jerkyness away (just watch their last ep, only jerkyness at the end).



Well...Every team have improved since they changed to Wide screen. But T4 Jerkiness is still there, and it's really annyoing. 
They try to make the fight stylish but the end up making the characters look stupid with weird movement style. There art have improved a bit but that's all.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 10, 2008)

Meh, we and Geg agreed that looking at how they operate, especially now with Tsukama, Team was the best term.

See what I did there?  I added Geg's name in so that you wouldn't argue. Heehee. Btw, when will you remove your head from Geg's anus?  

Team 4 don't bother me too much. The only episode I found unbearable was 28, even 67 I found just about good enough.

I just think Eum-Ik Hyun needs a slap. He purposely lowers the frame rate for any moment of action. Ep 36, for example, was overall a really well animated episode, but for the one bit where Sakura punches Sai, he made it incredibly jerky. Over the top, "dynamic" style is Ok, just look at TTGL, but purposefully lowering frame rates to reach that goal is lazy directing.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, call them whatever you like...I was just trying to point out the confusion that the term "Team" caused b\w you and neshru. That could have been avoidable. 

And FYI, my head is not in anybody's anus, I just like Geg since he provided me with very valuable information that I was waiting 6 months just to find out. Not to forget he helped me in many things too. and I like to show my gratitude through my own style. 

BTW, are you jealous? 

Don't worry, I'll be sure to keep your anus busy...That's if you wanna share it


----------



## Nekki (Nov 11, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Don't worry, I'll be sure to keep your anus busy...That's if you wanna share it



That could be dangerous sometimes 

Anyways, we've called them teams from the start, so i don't see a problem with it. It makes a lot of sense and simplifies things.

So anyways, up until now in this arc we've had some changes (suzuki being an exception). We've had additions for team 9, team 10 (now team 14) and well the dude in team 4 stays bringing a higher quality. This has been great lol now we just need a team 12 replacement they're horrible compared to the rest


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 11, 2008)

Team 1, team 0.74, team 1 000.000.... whatever !
All I know is that the Shippuden series have remarkably improved animation-wise since the Sora filler arc. Period. Of course, in between, you had some inconsistencies but generally, I noticed a *change*  for the better.

I'm much more interested in watching the anime at the moment. 'Hope it will last...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 11, 2008)

Duune said:


> i think i know which animator you are talking about, it's that guy that has something of the kanada school in him. If you have never heard of Yoshinori Kanada, he was one of the first icone of animation with is over the top style, this one is a classic he animated :
> 
> fucking true!
> 
> ...



WtF? Yeah, it is indeed that animation which I despise and would vomit on if I could... so they're giving him the next ep, which means they're giving him one of the most awesome episodes... FUCK.

That initial opening was cool thouhg, but in episode MAN they SUCK. Unless it's true that they've sucked less balls lately, they should be fired.

They're of the worst animations Naruto Ship. has had, from the very beggining too...

BtW, which is Team 12? Care to enligthen me on why they suck? The guys who did Gai-Gai were horrible, and Sakura oucnhing the blocks of Satetsu was horribly animated.... the entire episode. (24)
Even Satetsu Kaihou was made to look shitty... (fuckers)


----------



## Catterix (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, 24 was done by Team 8, who has since been gotten rid of.

However, they were replaced by Team 12, who is almost just as bad! Team 12 did episodes 40, 48, 56, 64, 72 & 80.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, KN1 pucnhing Orochimaru was really badly animated... in the Mnga that scene was epic. 

Hopefully they get sacked along Team 4


----------



## Nekki (Nov 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah, that's him. One of the main key animators for Team 4. Based on some of the comments I've seen I think Oshiro's stuff is held in prety high regard among Japanese sites lol.



And everybody hates him in these forums  except me!


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't hate him too  Teams 8/12, 10, and sometimes 9 are much worse than Team 4.

The thing is that certain teams pretty much have the same animators despite changing animation directors. 5/13, 8/12, and 6/10/14 are essentially the same team but we went ahead and renamed them when they got new animation directors. Though Team 14's animation director seems to have better drawings than 6 and 10 did based on her one episode so far, so that's an improvement.


----------



## neshru (Nov 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> Seriously who the hell are you even talking about anymore?
> 
> Team 7 is Kumiko Horikoshi. Takenori Tsukuma isn't attached to a specific animation team anymore.


Looks like you didn't even bother to read my post that you quoted, or you just fail at reading comprehension.


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2008)

neshru said:


> Looks like you didn't even bother to read what you quoted, or you just fail at reading comprehension.



All you wrote was "Team 7" and "Team 7.2" a bunch of times. How am I supposed to know what you mean by that?


----------



## neshru (Nov 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> All you wrote was "Team 7" and "Team 7.2" a bunch of times.


There were other words in my post besides those, and as I thought, it looks like you didn't read them.
You don't even need to know what I'm referring to when I say team 7 or team 7.2 (but I pointed it out 1 post before the one you quoted anyway), that's not my point. That's not what my post was about.
Read again, then come back.

And anyway, don't bullshit me with "I don't know what you mean with team 7 and team 7.2". After the original team 7 directors started working on their own, people started referring to them as team 7 and 7.2. Maybe you were even the one that started calling them that way.


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2008)

I never called anyone 7.2; that was all Catterix. Horikoshi's episodes have always just been Team 7.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Nov 12, 2008)

the *change* has come thanks to barack obama. we now have *hope*


----------



## Nekki (Nov 14, 2008)

I said it in the ratings thread and i repeat it here:

It's funny how people hate on the preview for 85 on suzuki's animation (well not really animation) but they crap their pants whenever they hear norio matsumoto lol. That guy is so overrated. His art isn't better than whats seen in the preview


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

oh there are people hating on the preview 
but why ?

art is clearly superior

anyone knows who did hidan vs kakashi 
did we get a new talented animator


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 14, 2008)

> It's funny how people hate on the preview for 85 on suzuki's animation (well not really animation) but they crap their pants whenever they hear norio matsumoto lol. That guy is so overrated. His art isn't better than whats seen in the preview



*I find this funny how people wanted Suzuki to action episode and saying that Suzuki's talents was waste on 82. And now that Suzuki is action episode they starting bashing his work b/c the preview didn't show any action scenes and yet when 84's preview showed a action scenes yet people was complaining that they were spoil*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

oh they r hating cuz no action was shown in the preview


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Who' doing 86 & 87?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 14, 2008)

*Dbgohan08 Team 1 is doing 86 and I think it was Team 13 doing 87*


----------



## neshru (Nov 14, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Who' doing 86 & 87?


team 1 and team 10/14 most likely


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyone knows who did hidan vs kakashi
> did we get a new talented animator


No clue. I couldn't tell any difference between the normal Team 4 animators and this one. That's what makes it so confusing lol

Speaking of Team 4, it's hilarious how different the views on them on here and on 2ch are. Most of the comments I've seen about them are generally good. Like one person said "I think this staff is always good. Yesterday's episode met my expectations." And a few others like that scattered around.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think it was a new animator...It was the same fighting style they always use, with just better frames. People have no eye for animation, seriously.

This episode is their best up to now, but still I get annoyed by their jerky animation.


----------



## neshru (Nov 14, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah, I don't think it was a new animator...It was the same fighting style they always use, with just better frames.


to me, the only thing that looked like the usual team 4 was the art style. Everything else didn't look like team 4 at all, it was *much* better. Even when they animate with more frames (the tree jumping from their last episode for example), you can still tell the movements have the usual team 4 stiffness. But that scene was really something else.


----------



## koao (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, at least today's episode was better than episode 14 + 15. 

Those two episodes was like in slow motion compared to this one.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah, I don't think it was a new animator...It was the same fighting style they always use, with just better frames. People have no eye for animation, seriously.
> 
> This episode is their best up to now, but still I get annoyed by their jerky animation.



it had better frames rate
but the way the movement was done was superior and very professional
so from where are you coming he is a regular one 
*mr.with eye for animation *

to let you know yes they can increase the number of frames but the way the animator moved the characters was different than any thing we saw
the way hidan weapon moved at the begining scream a new animator
so from where are you coming with it isnt a new animator 

you must know the difference between frame rate and the way an animator moves the character 

how do you think people can differentiate between animators is it according to the frame rate or the way they move their characters(also art style)

may be he is regular but was holding back (but why will he do that )but it is more easy to think he is a new one than thinking he is a regular 

what episode did you see this style before so i can have a look 

*what are your reasons to say he isnt new*

i specially like the part where kakashi and hidan were fighting near the camera did you notice the disappear and appear quickly i didnt see that before


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember seeing their jerkiness in episode 52 and one of the fillers...And the kakashi Vs. Hidan had the same style, freeze this well animated scene and see how is the style of this fight... 

It's not something new when a team surprises us with a top notch animation, The same thing happened with 2 latest episodes of One Piece, for like 2-3 minutes and the other episodes for like 5-10 minutes, the animation was top notch and it was one of the same  weak supervisors, and I found it hard to believe the fluidity of animation coming from this bad supervisor. Probably Team 4 gets low budget which causes all this low frames, but this time they gave them extra 10 bucks...lol j\k

Can someone read the credits to see if someone extra appears, If not then I'm right.


----------



## Duune (Nov 14, 2008)

It's not too hard to read the credit for once since... all the key animators are Korean.

But there has to be by the looks of it at least one jepanese animator uncredited. Tsutomu Oshiro has to be there that chibi part has some "kanada style" animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

> Can someone read the credits to see if someone extra appears, If not then I'm right.



as i told you it might be a regular but he didnt use his full potential
high frame rate will help him to make professional movement and *we havnt seen that before from team 4*

so it is easier to think he is a new one



> 2 latest episodes of One Piece


what parts ?i cant remember now


----------



## Blastrix (Nov 14, 2008)

Didnt team 4 have a great frame rate when sasuke was using chidori nagashi the first time in episode 52... or am i just totally wrong?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

i like team 4
but nothing impressed me as hidan vs kakashi


----------



## Doryoko (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry for this ignorant question but.. Who exactly is the art director for team 1? are the 1st post in this thread correct or have there been changes?


----------



## Blastrix (Nov 14, 2008)

Yasuhiko Kanezuka i think... but aint sure


----------



## Archah (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, its Kanezuka.

Its out of date, i think Catterix will update it someday


----------



## LuCas (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think this has been answered yet but if *possible* to know, who animated the hidan vs kakashi fight in episode 84? It was too smooth to be team 4's regular animation. (and theres a difference between jerky and smooth obviously so I know it wasn't the regular team 4 on that part)


----------



## Archah (Nov 14, 2008)

Still unknown, but some guys says it was the same animation director (Eum.Ik-hyum) but with other animators.


----------



## Doryoko (Nov 14, 2008)

Archah said:


> Yeah, its Kanezuka.
> 
> Its out of date, i think Catterix will update it someday



Thanks! well, I guess that if it is Team 1 (Kanezuka) animating 86 we'll have a lot to look forward too!


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2008)

LuCas said:


> I don't think this has been answered yet but if *possible* to know, who animated the hidan vs kakashi fight in episode 84? It was too smooth to be team 4's regular animation. (and theres a difference between jerky and smooth obviously so I know it wasn't the regular team 4 on that part)



I don't think it's possible to know. Not yet anyway. It seemed to be regular Team 4.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 15, 2008)

Team 4 had different style than who did the one minute Hiden vs Kakashi, anyone saying that Hiden vs Kakashi from team 4, I guess that is stupidity.

Because the arts and animations goes to the top, and the arts look different than team 4 style, also the animations.

And we got to see this one minute in most of the animations teams from time to time.

If you pay for all the animations teams in Shippuuden and they go to the top, I am sure there will be still some differences between their arts and animations style. 



For example in episode 77 this one minute appears in the end of the episode when asuma did his fire jutsu, and its the same of this one in episode 84 Hidan vs Kakashi, and episode 77 was not team 4.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 15, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Team 4 had different style than who did the one minute Hiden vs Kakashi, anyone saying that Hiden vs Kakashi from team 4, I guess that is stupidity.



No it's not stupidity. The team 4 jerkyness is definitely there. Watch closely, especially during the fuuton.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 15, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what parts ?i cant remember now



Episode 370 = When Franky flies towards Moria.
Episode 373 = Gear 3rd and Oz Finale, And Shadows Asgard!

These scenes had top notch animation compared to the rest of the episode, and guess what...It's the same supervisor.

But the only time I noticed it was a different animator, It was in... 

Episode 363 = When Jigoro and Penguin are fighting together, and chopper getting kicked, you will notice the animation supervisor(Katsumi Ishizuka) was different and it was suddenly HQ animation.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yea Team 4 is not incredible, but I gotta say I was expectin some of deir usual crap shit.

Dey really improved... Really liked dis episode.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nekki said:


> No it's not stupidity. The team 4 jerkyness is definitely there. Watch closely, especially during the fuuton.



Believe me its different team, coz its appear in different episodes like 77, What I want to say is this one minute always appears in some episodes randomly, and its absolutely different team.


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

There wasn't any new animators listed in the credits, so it might've just been the same team, just with better resources (better frame rate etc.)...


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 15, 2008)

You r right, but if they animated only one minute, they will not mentioned in the credits.


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2008)

The rumor on 2ch now is that there were some miscredits or something, and that Tsutomu Oshiro and one other person weren't credited. It does fit since that scene with the chibi versions of Narut/Sasuke was very much in Oshiro's style.



gaara454545 said:


> You r right, but if they animated only one minute, they will not mentioned in the credits.


I don't think that's how it works...


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 15, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Believe me its different team, coz its appear in different episodes like 77, What I want to say is this one minute always appears in some episodes randomly, and its absolutely different team.


That's Hiroyuki Yamashita you're talking about. He does these 1 minute animation parts in some episodes like Asuma's katon.

The Hidan vs Kakashi was definitely not his work. His work is completely different than H vs K especially his art style.

Imo it's the same regular Team 4 with regards the art style but with some help from a different animator. Man this team is so inconsistent even in the episode itself. Look at Hidan's face throughout the episode lol.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 15, 2008)

irRonnie said:


> That's Hiroyuki Yamashita you're talking about. He does these 1 minute animation parts in some episodes like Asuma's katon.
> 
> The Hidan vs Kakashi was definitely not his work. His work is completely different than H vs K especially his art style.
> 
> Imo it's the same regular Team 4 with regards the art style but with some help from a different animator. Man this team is so inconsistent even in the episode itself. Look at Hidan's face throughout the episode lol.



Maybe, but why would team 4 improved only for one minute ??? strange.

But like you said still poorly team, even for me the whole episode I found it good, not bad, but I really hate this team animations style, not fitting the fast action, except the Hidan vs Kakashi scene.


----------



## koao (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a question for you all.

Why wasn't there any discussion thread like this for Part I?

That thing is what puzzles me. 

Is it because of Shippuden's inconsistency in animation?


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess we didn't focus as much on animation quality back then


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 15, 2008)

I wasn't here at that time, but I think it would be a fairly good guess if I say that at that time there weren't as manga readers as there are now lol. Damn you fillers, damn you


----------



## koao (Nov 15, 2008)

I see. 

Did any of these teams right now did any old Naruto, if you know?


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not an expert with regards animation "teams",  but I'm 100% sure that Team 1 worked on some episodes in part 1. Oh and Team 11 but they only worked on 1 or 2 episodes.


----------



## Duune (Nov 15, 2008)

Geg said:


> The rumor on 2ch now is that there were some miscredits or something, and that Tsutomu Oshiro and one other person weren't credited. It does fit since that scene with the chibi versions of Narut/Sasuke was very much in Oshiro's style.
> 
> 
> I don't think that's how it works...



I actually said this like on the previous page but i suppose no one care to read ...

There is 2 scenes where the lightning/flame effect look just like Oshiro's style :


----------



## Catterix (Nov 15, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Maybe, but why would team 4 improved only for one minute ??? strange.
> 
> But like you said still poorly team, even for me the whole episode I found it good, not bad, but I really hate this team animations style, not fitting the fast action, except the Hidan vs Kakashi scene.



Well really, Team 4 didn't improve for 1 minute. They improved for pretty much the entire episode. Everything from the beginning until the end of the HidanVSKakashi part, was very well animated for Team 4. 

To put it simply... They had a high frame rate. The art was generally better, and the frame rate was high for once. If you watch the "1 minute" part, you'll see that it still has the jerkyness of Team 4, there's actually a couple of frames where Hidan just... isn't there, because it's meant to look like he's moving really fast. It's just that this jerkyness is now being done... Well!



koao said:


> I got a question for you all.
> 
> Why wasn't there any discussion thread like this for Part I?
> 
> ...



It's because of a few things. I was here during Part 1 for the most of it, using a friend's alias coz he didn't want to use it. Then I left during fillers, to come back in 2006 with my own profile. 

Firstly, no one really paid attention to animation back then, we commented on "awesome moments" and bitched when moments "sucked". Then, during the fillers, everyone noticed the decline. And what's more is the fillers were so amazingly inconsistent, we started becoming more aware of the differences. And so, in a way, it was a literal evolution of the members at that point, as we all adapted to notice different animation styles, etc. (Things like the poorly drawn thread did this as well)

The other is that during the start of Shippuuden, people weren't as happy with the animation as they thought they'd be, and they looked as to why.

Then, yes, the animation was so inconsistent that people still noticed, and so we started analysing.

And finally, because people went into such depth with everything else regarding Shippuuden, the animation discussions followed suit.



koao said:


> I see.
> 
> Did any of these teams right now did any old Naruto, if you know?



Teams 1 and 11 worked on the last part of the Rescue Sasuke arc. Team 1 did 129 whilst 11 did 131. They then worked on a few random filler episodes.

Then, the rest of the teams that were at the beginning of Shippuuden, appeared at some point during the filler, Teams 2, 3, 4, 5, 8 I remember specifically appearing. Not sure about 6, 7 & 9.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Episode 370 = When Franky flies towards Moria.
> Episode 373 = Gear 3rd and Oz Finale, And Shadows Asgard!
> 
> These scenes had top notch animation compared to the rest of the episode, and guess what...It's the same supervisor.
> ...



yeah those part are awesome i thought you mean last 2 episodes
sanji anti manner and Gear 3rd and Oz Finale are mindblowing
the part where luffy looked up at moria was the first we saw this animation
(i think same animators)

this animation was new to onepiece 
i dont think it depends on the supervisor but the key animation

i think that one piece got new keyanimators in thriller park
beside the awesome guy who did zoro vs t-bone and other episodes(cant remeber his name)

now i look forward to that guy and those who i think are new animators

*but i dont understand what you mean do you mean that this awesome parts are animated by the same low level animators cuz if you mean that there are new high level animators you are saying the same i am saying about shippuden or do you think this parts are awesome cuz they have high frame rate only*

dont tell me it is the frame rate only 
specially one piece i am sure those are new people started working on TB


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 15, 2008)

So,are we in for another end of arc being animated by bad teams?


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

well, for the most of Team 4's episodes, try fast forwarding their action bits... Looks amazing right away


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2008)

Duune said:


> I actually said this like on the previous page but i suppose no one care to read ...
> 
> There is 2 scenes where the lightning/flame effect look just like Oshiro's style :



Yeah, I thought the same thing when I was watching the episode, so I was surprised that he wasn't in the credits.



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> So,are we in for another end of arc being animated by bad teams?


Team 13 will hopefully do the last episode of the fight.


----------



## Archah (Nov 15, 2008)

About animation in eps 88 and 89, i think it could be something like:

88: Eiichi Tokura
89: Kumiko Horikoshi

OR

88: Takenori Tsukuma
89: Eiichi Tokura

I prefer first possibility


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 15, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah those part are awesome i thought you mean last 2 episodes
> sanji anti manner and Gear 3rd and Oz Finale are mindblowing
> the part where luffy looked up at moria was the first we saw this animation
> (i think same animators)
> ...



No, there is no new key animator, they are the same. Except for episode 363, that was definitely another HQ animator which was Katsumi Ishizuka.
The one who did the T-Bone sequence was Naoki Tate. btw.
And episode 367 was movie quality through out the whole episode, and the difference was Sanji's Anti manner kick which got higher frames making the scene very very fluid.

The change was really surprising specially for 373, everyone thought it was Naoki Tate (Movie 9 Animation), then we were shocked when it turned out to be the same supervisor. Probably he got a higher budget than usual due to the importance of that scene, And this supervisor(Takeo Ide) have been animating One Piece since the beginning, so seeing something good from him is not a surprise specially after he did Usopp Vs. Luffy.

Anyway, I Don't want to go more off topic, if you have anymore questions about One Piece animation, then please ask me in this thread. I'll be more than happy to answer you or anyone else...

OBD Partner System


----------



## Duune (Nov 15, 2008)

I think there's something wrong on your take on the quality of one spesific scene like you seem to discuss here :



> probably he got a higher budget than usual due to the importance of that scene, And this supervisor(Takeo Ide) have been animating One Piece since the beginning, so seeing something good from him is not a surprise specially after he did Usopp Vs. Luffy.



If one scene stands out on one episode, well to me it's the work of one key animator,it's thanks to him. Animation directors, they are the one who clean up the drawings to make it consistent all the way, on model ... i should say on their take of the chara design. 

I just think it's misleading to bring on names of animation director when you discuss a specific scene. But i should add, when the production call for one good animation director, key animators with talent will follow.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2008)

> If one scene stands out on one episode, well to me it's the work of one key animator,it's thanks to him. Animation directors, they are the one who clean up the drawings to make it consistent all the way, on model ... i should say on their take of the chara design.
> 
> I just think it's misleading to bring on names of animation director when you discuss a specific scene. But i should add, when the production call for one good animation director, key animators with talent will follow



what he said
from the animation i think there are new animators who appeared only in TB


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of these staff changes, from the key-animators to the touch-up artists and even the episode director or character designer, don't affect the look or character design nearly as much as the animation supervisor. Even the animation fluidity...Since the supervisors are the key animators and that's what I meant.
Directors don't affect the episode very much...


----------



## Dathaeus (Nov 16, 2008)

With all these Korean animators, how come Koreans arent as established with anime-type productions?  The culture is slightly different but not so much as where these Koreans cant create some cool anime themselves... altho i heard there was one decent one and i forgot what it was.... is there anyone here who knows about Korean anime?


----------



## Duune (Nov 16, 2008)

I see your point, but being animation director (AD) and key animator (KA), it's a different job. So if this guy is not credited as key animator, he might not be responsible for the nice animation (as AD, he might have worked uncredited as KA, i doubt it because it not that common - but you never know).

I agree with you it's hard to know which animator did what but that's the way it is, that's sort of the fun of it, like discovering new faces like Hiroyuki Yamashita, starting to pinpoint is work from episode to episode.

By the way to give you an idea of what animation directors do, here is an exemple stolen from some chinese animated pilot. Choosed this one because you have back to back, the key animator drawing (white paper) and correction by animation director (yellow paper) :



...

I took the liberty to re-upload a MAD from nicovideo on the work of *Tsutomu Oshiro*.

This song is in my head man.


----------



## LuCas (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice Duune  thanks for all the information


----------



## Nekki (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmm i wonder how the global economy will affect Shippuden, and anime in general


----------



## Even (Nov 18, 2008)

well, the Japanese economy is quite stable actually, as the yen is actually getting stronger... Which sucks for me


----------



## Nekki (Nov 19, 2008)

Really, i heard the crisis is just hitting on asia  but let's hope it doesn't affect animation much


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Nov 20, 2008)

so do we know whose animating the second half of the special?


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2008)

OmegaTrooper said:


> so do we know whose animating the second half of the special?


the guys who worked on episode 78


----------



## Archah (Nov 20, 2008)

btw, thay guys dont know how to draw shikamaru's eyes -_-


----------



## Catterix (Nov 20, 2008)

Archah said:


> btw, thay guys dont know how to draw shikamaru's eyes -_-



Indeed... I'm beginning to wonder if literally, only the first 10 seconds or so of the preview is 86. Everything else is 87. 

So I really have no clue what happens in 86...


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, everything in the preview from where we see a flashback with Asuma on is from 87.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh right cool. So 87 looks to have some variations of quality, the Shikamaru scenes look pretty cool, whilst the flashback and Naruto shots look a tad... bizarre.

So does that mean that Shikamaru and Hidan stay in the same area for the next 2 episodes? :S


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 20, 2008)

Catterix said:


> So does that mean that Shikamaru and Hidan stay in the same area for the next 2 episodes? :S



Yep. 

Thank God, Almost thought Team 1 lost their talent. Silly me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 20, 2008)

i'd like to say
thank you thank you studio Studio Pierrot

now i dont give a darn about the bad animation we got before
this an episode that should be written in history of animation
even mad house , Ig and Bones dont give a complete episode by such a quality

thank you ,thank you

seriously how many episode can be compared to this one
it is crazy what pierrot gave us


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i'd like to say
> thank you thank you studio Studio Pierrot
> 
> now i dont give a darn about the bad animation we got before
> ...





Yes exactly, that what I want to say about this episode, but I dont had that good english to explain. 

I am glad that there r fan like you, could understand how was episode 85 great, wounderful, and beautiful. 

Finally agree with you, thank you very much pierrot for this godly episode.


----------



## Doryoko (Nov 21, 2008)

Agreeing with you! to think that last week there was people who doubted the epicness of this episode after having seen 82?
I loved every minute and every second of this episode and I hope we will see this animation director more often in the future... because I would easily wait for a realease once a month if they were of this caliber!


----------



## TadloS (Nov 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i'd like to say
> thank you thank you studio Studio Pierrot
> 
> now i dont give a darn about the bad animation we got before
> ...



Mhm. Maybe not many studios can effort such a qualities episodes. But take for example Kyoto Animation studio. Almost all episode is top notch quality. Current running their anime "CLANNAD ~After Story~" all episodes have top notch art/animation extremely beatiful lightings( for now aired only 8 ep.). All those episodes can compare with Shippuuden ep.82. But mostly their products genres is romance/slice of life/drama/comedy(*It's my favourite genres).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Mhm. Maybe not many studios can effort such a qualities episodes. But take for example Kyoto Animation studio. Almost all episode is top notch quality. Current running their anime "CLANNAD ~After Story~" all episodes have top notch art/animation extremely beatiful lightings( for now aired only 8 ep.). All those episodes can compare with Shippuuden ep.82. But mostly their products genres is romance/slice of life/drama/comedy(*It's my favourite genres).



yeah clanned animation is amazing (i am watching it)
i mean an action episode as 85

but yeah GI,mad house and other studio can effort that 
but still not the usual thing(but i dont remember something that had that much action now)

that was the after effect of watching 85 
but still i think it is one of the best animated episodes ever


----------



## Felix (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a difference between SEASONAL ANIMES and long running animes
Don't even try to compare them


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah
we mean a single episode


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

Felix said:


> There is a difference between SEASONAL ANIMES and long running animes
> Don't even try to compare them


Agrees...

Last week the worst studio, today the best studio...tomorrow? 
Oh boy, Suzuki better do some episode(Hopefully next year...XD) , or some people might go berserk, and start calling pierrot shit again.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 21, 2008)

As of now pierrot is THE shit 

Wow i'm too lazy to make any productive post so maybe later


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

Nekki said:


> As of now pierrot is THE shit
> 
> Wow i'm too lazy to make any productive post so maybe later



Nope...right now, it's Suzuki = Teh Shit! 
So it's still Pierrot = SHIT!


----------



## Doryoko (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope there is some chance that we'll see this kind of animation again... this actually made my week... year... decennium....

Is there ANY chance at all that the artwork and animation will increase if people start paying for the episodes through crunchyroll and vis? I mean... will it make any difference at all?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2008)

Doryoko said:


> I hope there is some chance that we'll see this kind of animation again... this actually made my week... year... decennium....
> 
> Is there ANY chance at all that the artwork and animation will increase if people start paying for the episodes through crunchyroll and vis? I mean... will it make any difference at all?



Doubt it. It's possible, but the average episode costs equivilant to $10,000 and if we're all paying about $5 a month... won't make that much difference.

However, it will still be supporting them, even if just a little.


----------



## neshru (Nov 23, 2008)

Doryoko said:


> Is there ANY chance at all that the artwork and animation will increase if people start paying for the episodes through crunchyroll and vis? I mean... will it make any difference at all?


If this service is successful, I believe it will make a difference. Though if it is, you will only notice the difference years later.


----------



## Doryoko (Nov 23, 2008)

hm? animation seems to be an expensive business... and won't probably give instant satisfication.. hmm..
Well, lets just hope for more episodes by Suzuki then.. at least when other epic fights takes place! Thanks for the swift answers!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 23, 2008)

IMO they dont need this service to make money for the show
they already are earning millions and millions 
the money they will get from this service is like a drop in the sea of money they already are gaining

but anyway the quality of shippuden is increasing


----------



## Duune (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are some clips from the episode with the name of the animator attached to it, if you are curious.

Shingo Yamashita
Link removed

Norio Matsumoto
Link removed

Tetsuya Nishio
Link removed

Nishio has probably worked on some fight since he is the first animator credited on the episode, he is entitled to have done more cuts. I think it's probably here where Kakashi evades massive blast on the tree.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 24, 2008)

Duune said:


> Here are some clips from the episode with the name of the animator attached to it, if you are curious.
> 
> Shingo Yamashita
> Link removed
> ...


Thank You!!! 

What? Norio Matsumoto worked on HxH!!! Fuck that was one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## neshru (Nov 24, 2008)

Duune said:


> Here are some clips from the episode with the name of the animator attached to it, if you are curious.
> 
> Shingo Yamashita
> Link removed
> ...


I'm curious to know, how did you figure out which animator is animating a certain scene?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 24, 2008)

neshru said:


> I'm curious to know, how did you figure out which animator is animating a certain scene?



Mmmmm...I agree. Looked quite the same to me.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 24, 2008)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## neshru (Nov 24, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Mmmmm...I agree. Looked quite the same to me.


actually both the art and the animation style looked different depending on the scene. What I was wondering about is if he just guessed what animator did what, or he actually found an official note.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 24, 2008)

norio part is too similar to his part in real drive
anyone elso other than me thinks that norio changed his style?
i like his old self more i hope he uses his usual style

first thing i saw for him was gon vs hanzo in HxH
and i felt in love with his style
i dont mean that this new style is bad it is fuckn awesome but still i like his old style more i hope he will return to it
or may be he could combin both and reach new level as yutaka nakamura 
for now i give him the crown for best animator with the untouchable level he reached
*anyone else thinks that about norio's style*
recently he give more attention to the choreography over the fluid dynamic animation

i wonder if animators have battle between them as any other jop ?

the part where kakashi and shika saved ino and choji
if you saw birdy you will know it is Shingo Yamashita 

but damn that was all star animators in one episode



> actually both the art and the animation style looked different depending on the scene


yeah certainly there is a difference

still cant believe you didnt see the difference between the new op and the one before


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 24, 2008)

Which episodes were made by Suzuki in part 1 again?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 25, 2008)

neshru said:


> actually both the art and the animation style looked different depending on the scene. What I was wondering about is if he just guessed what animator did what, or he actually found an official note.



I got what you mean, but I believe Suzuki managed to keep the Art and Animation as consistent as possible with all the animators. There is really not much of a difference or I'm not that accommodated with the styles of the different animators, Yet.


----------



## Doryoko (Nov 25, 2008)

insane111 said:


> Guess it's just a good eye, to me Norio's style is very easy to spot because I've watched his stuff so many times. Someone actually made a video of most his scenes in Naruto here View Post
> 
> If you youtube search his name, you can find scenes he has done in other anime too



That link was epic! Watching it I can see win all over it and especially as the lee-fan I am, I can also see that most of his fights has some parts animated by real pros!
If that's indeed all by Norio Matsumoto I guess I found one of my favourite animators...


----------



## Duune (Nov 25, 2008)

Everything i could have replied with was said. 
You know for the most part all those video on youtube dedicated to animators are based on guesses. Sometimes you can find bits of info on interviews,  or such, like on the case of *Shingo Yamashita* clip, he gave his scene away on his own BBS.

On Tetsuya Nishio,



He is part of those animators who are pushing to realism in their animation, you can easily feel it on his shots. The way he moves his feet on the first shot to draw on the ground that star (?). and then check Shikamaru's face on this pic, then go check Sky Crawlers trailer, and you will see the similar features.

On Norio Matsumoto,



Well that's sort of the same, if you had seen prior to this Birdy the Mighty Decode 12 were he was animation director, you would recognise the way he draws faces. In most of the case, he is given the longer piece of animation when it comes to fight. So everytime you some some smooth fighting animation and he is credited on the episode, you can bet it's him. and he never draws shadow on his smoke effect.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the stuff, Duune. Nice to have someone who not only knows their stuff, but also can be bothered to provide evidence. I'm so lazy that often I just give info without bothering to give pictures/video clips. Though that is partly due to me hating uploading youtube clips! 

I've been keeping away from this thread for a while, dunno why. Anyhow, I'm really glad that Nishio took part in 85, I'm hoping he appears again soon. His scene with Shikamaru and Hidan really benefited from a more realistic style of animation, bringing the tension to a much more humanistic level. As much as I like Norio Matsumoto, I do prefer others over him, due to his enigmatic and rather flippant animation style, he leaves his art work open to many mistakes. Almost all off-model shots in 85 were due to him, the best example being when Hidan shouts; "Are my Scythe attacks that scary, huh?" on the "huh" he turns to look at Shikamaru, pausing on a completely contorted facial expression.

So are we to take it that Hiroyuki Yamashita has yet to do anything for this current fight? That could mean good things for upcoming episodes


----------



## neshru (Nov 25, 2008)

Catterix said:


> So are we to take it that Hiroyuki Yamashita has yet to do anything for this current fight? That could mean good things for upcoming episodes


the stuff at the beginning of the preview looks like his style.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 25, 2008)

neshru said:


> the stuff at the beginning of the preview looks like his style.



Doesn't quite to me. His edges are usually very curved and his movements tend to be slightly... flambouyant. It's possible that the shot of Hidan with the spike through his chest (You can see a longer version of this in the preview for 86 on the TV Tokyo website) and the upward turning shot of Shikamaru could be him, but I don't know why they'd use him on something so... plain.


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2008)

Yamashita was in 85. It's just really hard to tell what was done by him because everything looks so awesome lol.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 25, 2008)

one of my favourite parts is the one where kakuzu punches choji in the face awesssssssssssssssome 

 where hidan was falling before he dodge shika's Kunai that part too was so awesome reminds me of the part where the camera was  rotating around Zabuza in episode 19

this episode was full of so much win


----------



## Catterix (Nov 25, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yamashita was in 85. It's just really hard to tell what was done by him because everything looks so awesome lol.



Right then, thank you. That clears a lot up for me. Because people hadn't mentioned him, I was just assuming he wasn't in it, even though I was adamant there was a part done by him.

The segment where Shika's shadows are chasing Hidan up the tree. Does this look like Hiroyuki Yamashita to anyone else? I'm saying 15:05 onwards. The curvature of the facial designs seems very Yamashita to me, and the way the characters move have a similar "bounce", such as when Hidan pulls himself onto his scythe, and when the shadows throw the kunai.

I can't be completely sure, as obviously Suzuki's influence shines through, but I still think I see some of Yamashita's work.


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes 99% it's him, although that was really hard to pinpoint his work!


----------



## Nekki (Nov 26, 2008)

I also noticed Norio's blocky faces. I knew i had seen it somewhere else.. then i checked the Norio AMV that was posted and they were all over the place 

It's funny that one of the things people bash the episode the most with is done by the animator they blindly call the greatest work of art of this century lol. I know it's probably not 100% him i dunno.. but those faces are all over. The only really BAD one was that of Hidan that was discussed to no end already anyways.

Man i can only get hyped to see something close to this level of animation in upcoming fights (just close is enough lol).


----------



## Even (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah, Hidan's "Superman"-look was actually made by Norio


----------



## iander (Nov 26, 2008)

Do we know yet who is going to animate episode 88 and 89?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2008)

No, no news yet. We should find out sometime at the beginning of December.


----------



## aymaru (Dec 3, 2008)

It is now the bigening of Dec, so plz do anybody know the animators of the eps for this month......?  

by the way dattebayo will stop subbing in 1\15\2009


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Dec 3, 2008)

No need to ask, if Catterix knows something about the next staff animating Naruto, he'll tell us.

For Dattebayo stopping fansub, there is a thread here : Deva1


----------



## Catterix (Dec 3, 2008)

aymaru said:


> It is now the bigening of Dec, so plz do anybody know the animators of the eps for this month......?
> 
> by the way dattebayo will stop subbing in 1\15\2009



Indeed they will 

And no, we won't find out for a few more days. You can bet that 2chan will release some information around the 5th-8th of December, and then we'll get an official release somewhere around the 8th-10th of December.

However, by tomorrow we should know anyway. From the preview shown at the end of tomorrow's special we'll be able to deduct which team it is animating it.



Smeeg_Heead said:


> No need to ask, if Catterix knows something about the next staff animating Naruto, he'll tell us.
> 
> For Dattebayo stopping fansub, there is a thread here : Guys, participate in the Bar?a vs Real Madrid betting thread!



Aww, thanks for the vote of confidence  Though it is usually Niko^ or Geg who get there first lol


----------



## aymaru (Dec 3, 2008)

well, thank you for that


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Dec 4, 2008)

we know who the animators for the next episode (88) are? it looked pretty decent in the preview of the special


----------



## geG (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Takenori Tsutomu to me. Based on the animation, it's with Team 3 rather than 13. Though most likely the fight won't end in the next episode, so maybe Team 13 can still animate the finale.


----------



## Archah (Dec 4, 2008)

Ep79 will be animated by Eiichi Tokura or Kumiko Horikoshi.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 4, 2008)

Archah said:


> Ep79 will be animated by Eiichi Tokura or Kumiko Horikoshi.



I think you mean 89 

And we don't know for sure. It would be time for Fumiko Horikoshi to do 89 as her last episode was 81. Also, what supports this is the screenshots for Orochimaru and Kabuto in the December discussion thread are very much her style of art.

If it is Eiichi Tokura, I will be severely upset with Pierrot, after such a good run to have the arc end with a bad animation director would just be annoying. However, I don't think it will be, there's a screenshot of some early Team 8 filler that looks very much in Tokura's style, so I wouldn't be surprised if he did 90-92.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 4, 2008)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## Archah (Dec 4, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I think you mean 89
> 
> And we don't know for sure. It would be time for Fumiko Horikoshi to do 89 as her last episode was 81. Also, what supports this is the screenshots for Orochimaru and Kabuto in the December discussion thread are very much her style of art.
> 
> If it is Eiichi Tokura, I will be severely upset with Pierrot, after such a good run to have the arc end with a bad animation director would just be annoying. However, I don't think it will be, there's a screenshot of some early Team 8 filler that looks very much in Tokura's style, so I wouldn't be surprised if he did 90-92.



Yeah, episode 89 

And yeah, that Orochimaru & Kabuto screenshots looked like Horikoshi style, but the last part with Naruto talking about the Sanbi its clearly Tokura style (mouth, eyes, hair...). Maybe Orochimaru & Kabuto screenshots are from episode 89 (Kumiko Horikoshi) and Naruto and company screenshots are from episode 90 (Eiichi Tokura), or something like that


----------



## Catterix (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems likely lol 

Which is a shame, I'd take a week break for every episode that should be a Team 12 episode instead of having them do another one. Since episode 40, they have done one remotely good episode, 72, and even that wasn't anything special.

I just can't stand how angular he makes the characters look. One of the whole point of the swirly Uzumaki Naruto is that it's curved. Everythings curved and sleek in the show; not drawn with a ruler


----------



## insane111 (Dec 5, 2008)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## geG (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought 75 was just as good as usual. I noticed for 86 though they had Zenjirou Ukulele (previous Team 3 animation director) listed at the end of the credits too but not as an animation director. Maybe he worked as like an assistant to Kanezuka for this ep or something.


----------



## Archah (Dec 5, 2008)

Lol Geg, in my opinion 75 was his worst episode in Shippuuden  But 86 was really good.

insane111, the problem is that now we have seen Suzuki in action, we think he is the only and the one, and the others sucks


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

ah team 1
still i didnt see the new episodes
sure they are still good
but the last time they really amazed me was episode 33

may be i am forgetting something but as i remember yup 33 was their best after that they declined but still good 

oh wait their last best one was fifty-something i guess that too was great


----------



## HokageLuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ah team 1
> still i didnt see the new episodes
> sure they are still good
> but the last time they really amazed me was episode 35
> ...



Team 1 didn't do 35 and 55, team 11 did.


----------



## Archah (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ah team 1
> still i didnt see the new episodes
> sure they are still good
> but the last time they really amazed me was episode 35
> ...



Nope, episodes 35 & 55 were Team 11 (Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai). Team 1 episodes were 1, 9, 17, 25, 33, 59, 67, 75, 86. The last one which amazed me was episode 33 (i think you mean that xP).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

oh sorry i mean 33 and the one they did at the start of the filler arc


----------



## neshru (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> forgetting something but as i remember yup 33 was their best after that they declined but still good


Episode 67 looked great, possibly their best episode.


----------



## Nekki (Dec 5, 2008)

Was the rasengan clashing scene in 87 credited to some other animator? It looked awesome. Then again Naruto's face right before charging was very characteristic of this teams style hmm


----------



## Archah (Dec 6, 2008)

Difference between *Yasuhiko Kanezuka* and *Kobayashi Yukari*:


----------



## Catterix (Dec 6, 2008)

lol You got there before me  The animation is different too, in Yukari's picture, all the characters were slated on one cel, and they all slid together at a different rate from the background.

Also... Sai is drawn better in Yukari's picture than Kanezuka's.


----------



## neshru (Dec 6, 2008)

Archah said:


> Difference between *Yasuhiko Kanezuka* and *Kobayashi Yukari*:


That wasn't even a big deal, I remember something much worse...


----------



## yopakfu (Dec 6, 2008)

neshru said:


> Archah said:
> 
> 
> > Difference between *Yasuhiko Kanezuka* and *Kobayashi Yukari*:
> ...



My god... 
Why can't they draw it right when they have the manga panel as f*kin reference... 



Otherwise just trace it or something :uwa


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2008)

It's funny because you'd think people would have complained about this much more back in Part 1 when the anime's style was extremely different from the manga's. Now the styles are nearly identical but it's WHY DON'T THEY TRACE


----------



## Catterix (Dec 6, 2008)

yopakfu said:


> My god...
> Why can't they draw it right when they have the manga panel as f*kin reference...
> 
> 
> ...



It's close enough given they have to make everything fit onto the television screen and actually look, y'know good.

It's an anime. As in TV. They're not just copying the manga...



Geg said:


> It's funny because you'd think people would have complained about this much more back in Part 1 when the anime's style was extremely different from the manga's. Now the styles are nearly identical but it's WHY DON'T THEY TRACE



Because we've been spoilt now, and people like Yopakfu don't realise how good they've got it 

But there was some complaining back in Part 1's days, not quite as petty as, say Yopaksu, but still somet things like; "Why change that bit, it looked more awesome in the anime?" when they can't think of a valuable reason for the change.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 6, 2008)

308話 風遁・螺旋手裏剣！
脚本＝鈴木やすゆき
演出・絵コンテ＝濁川敦
作画監督＝津熊健徳

309話 力の代償
脚本＝宮田由佳
演出・絵コンテ＝木村寛
作画監督＝徳倉栄一

310話 忍びの決意
脚本＝武上純希
演出・絵コンテ＝木下ゆうき
作画監督＝木下ゆうき

311話 発見 大蛇丸のアジト
脚本＝彦久保雅博
演出＝小野田雄亮
絵コンテ＝サトウシンジ
作画監督＝堀越久美子


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2008)

88: Team 13 with Takenori Tsutomu, just like ep 79
89: Team 12
90: Team 3
91: Team 7

Welp, now I hope the fight ends with episode 88.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 6, 2008)

Is it me or is 311 saying they are finding Orochimaru's hideout very soon?

Thanks niko^

Edit:Never mind, Thanks Geg
I hope the fights end at 88 too...Please no more Kakuzu VS. Aoba 

Tsunade talking to Kakashi about the new jutsu, looked Team 12 to me in the preview. And it looks like Team 7 is the one who animated the sunset scene with Sasuke.


----------



## neshru (Dec 6, 2008)

I was wondering, did the previous team 13 director start working on bleach? The art in bleach 191 reminded me of his style


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## Archah (Dec 6, 2008)

Uhm, in new filler arc teaser, the last shot of Naruto talking about Sanbi looked like Team 12 style, so thats from episode 89? Or maybe their next episode (about 97)? Uhm...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## neshru (Dec 6, 2008)

It's interesting how we are getting 2 good teams in a row again.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 6, 2008)

neshru said:


> It's interesting how we are getting 2 good teams in a row again.



I think this is their new rota: 2 Good, 2 Bad.

81,82 = Good
83,84 = Bad
85,86 = Good
87,88,89 = Bad (88 is the interruption here, but I guess due to the importance of the episode)
90,91 = Good
92,93 = Bad


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2008)

84 was good though


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> 84 was good though



Yes for like 1 minute.


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2008)

More like the whole episode


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

oh yeah murad
you forget to say 85 >op 377


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> More like the whole episode



Well...If you compare it to 81, 82, 85, and 86...How close is Team 4?
The Art was hell a lot better than 83 and 87. But the laggyness is there only problem. it's definitely above average, but not great.

@hgfdsahjkl...Wrong as always 

377>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>85
377-85= 292 
Did you pass first grade in math.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

i am always right 
85 animation>377 animation 

or you addmit you are a One Piece tard 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i know i am right on both account


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i am always right
> 85 animation>377 animation
> 
> or you addmit you are a One Piece tard
> ...


There was barely any details in 85...377 was dynamic and detailed. and content wise...1000x EPIC. 
70% of 85 was taijutsu slapping. 

Opinions...

Tard and One Piece don't tag along. 


I'm done spamming.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah run
i am done spamming too


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2008)

377 had nice animation but the art was hideous. I really don't like Inoue's style.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

mmm i like his art style very much actually


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> 377 had nice animation but the art was hideous. I really don't like Inoue's style.


Inoue's style is a carbon graph copy from the manga. Ishizuka have more expressive art, I like his art more, btw.

Tate = Animation
Inoue = Details
Ishizuka = Art



Almost forgot which section is this.


----------



## neshru (Dec 7, 2008)

*OT*



Geg said:


> 377 had nice animation but the art was hideous. I really don't like Inoue's style.


I thought the art was really detailed, but the animation was nothing special.
Actually, why everytime I hear people say a OP episode has great animation, I go check it out and I'm left unimpressed?
And was someone really comparing naruto 85's animation with this OP 377's animation?


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Dec 7, 2008)

Can someone remind me please which episodes team 13 did in the past ? Thanks. I read somewhere that we can get the animator of ep 26 for 88...

For the debate OP/Naruto... When an OP's episode is well animated, i'm less impressed by an Naruto well animated episode. But in the other hand, OP has more staff with regular good quality


----------



## Catterix (Dec 7, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Can someone remind me please which episodes team 13 did in the past ? Thanks. I read somewhere that we can get the animator of ep 26 for 88...



Team 13's episodes are: 45, 53, 61 and 70. 

79 was then handled by Team 13's animators, but Ex-Team 7 Animation Director, Takenori Tsukama, so it's like a psuedo Team 13 episode.

88 will be a complete Team 13 episode, as far as I can tell.


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope, 88 is the same as 79. Still no Yumenosuke Tokuda.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Dec 8, 2008)

Episode 45 and 53 was ex-ce-llent in term of animation/art and direction !! 

However, i have to admit that 79 was clearly inferior than 45/53 and i guess it's because that Yumenosuke Tokuda guy lefts the staff... 

Anyway, i hope now that the fight will end at 88 too... Because team 12... yerk !


----------



## Devid (Dec 8, 2008)

The episode 46 and episode 43 are good.The animation of the show is really Fantastic.The collection of the art is really good,


----------



## Catterix (Dec 8, 2008)

Do we know the animation teams yet for the upcoming episodes?

*-Edit-* Oh! I completely missed that, I went back a page, but everyone was just wittering on about One Piece, which pretty much sent me to sleep right away lol Awesome. 

At least we have 2 good episodes in a row again with Teams 3 and 7.



Geg said:


> Nope, 88 is the same as 79. Still no Yumenosuke Tokuda.



Ah right. Ah well, I can't say I'm fussed, I absolutely love 79 for the most part.



Smeeg_Heead said:


> Episode 45 and 53 was ex-ce-llent in term of animation/art and direction !!
> 
> However, i have to admit that 79 was clearly inferior than 45/53 and i guess it's because that Yumenosuke Tokuda guy lefts the staff...
> 
> Anyway, i hope now that the fight will end at 88 too... Because team 12... yerk !



Yes, judging by the preview, it seems that episode 89 will be done by Team 12, due to what is said in the summaries in cross-reference with the quality in the preview.

And Tokuda hasn't necessarily left the staff, it's just he made the current OP instead of directing the animation for the OP.



Devid said:


> The episode 46 and episode 43 are good.The animation of the show is really Fantastic.The collection of the art is really good,



I didn't really think there was anything special about either of them to be honest :S A Team 9 and Team 10 episode... Are you sure you mean Naruto?


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, i remember now people talking about members of team 13 making the OP instead of Suzuki... Too bad we cant have them both in the same time  I really liked ep 45/53 (they were incredible shots of Sasuke & orochimaru) Maybe in the next arc, but then we probably wont have Suzuki... Life is so unfair ! xD



Catterix said:


> Oh! I completely missed that, I went back a page, but everyone was just wittering on about One Piece, which pretty much sent me to sleep right away lol Awesome.



lol Catterix


----------



## Catterix (Dec 8, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Oh yeah, i remember now people talking about members of team 13 making the OP instead of Suzuki... Too bad we cant have them both in the same time  I really liked ep 45/53 (they were incredible shots of Sasuke & orochimaru) Maybe in the next arc, but then we probably wont have Suzuki... Life is so unfair ! xD



Well you never know, in Seasons 1, 3 and 6 of Part 1 we had a Hirofumi Suzuki episode (In season 1 we had 2 episodes by him) and he also did the OPs to those seasons.

So it's possible. I'm hoping that he enjoyed directing 82 and 85 so much that he'll return  And Team 13 with Takenori Tsukama is fine really, I heard no complaints about 79.




> lol Catterix



lol me


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 8, 2008)

The preview kind of worried me a bit, since a lot of it actually looked clunky, but hearing that it's the people who did 79 (which I enjoyed quite a bit; actually 79-87 has been very enjoyable) gives me a bit of hope. However, I _pray_ that the fight ends in 88, since the people who did episode 80 weren't very good at all, as far as art/animation goes (I think the music placement saved the second half of the episode, allowing me to call it a good episode).


----------



## insane111 (Dec 8, 2008)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## Archah (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, i liked the preview 

It will not be like 85, but maybe like 86, and 86 was very good.


----------



## neshru (Dec 8, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> However, i have to admit that 79 was clearly inferior than 45/53 and i guess it's because that Yumenosuke Tokuda guy lefts the staff...


How was it inferior? The animation was definitely better than 45 and 53's. The art was still good, even if I like the style of the old animation director better.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Dec 8, 2008)

neshru said:


> How was it inferior? The animation was definitely better than 45 and 53's. The art was still good, even if I like the style of the old animation director better.



Episode 79 : ultra classic animation, nothing really "fancy". The direction was classic too, the animation director didnt let his imagination do the work ^^ The only moment really pleasant to watch was the scene of the Fire jutsu of Asuma and Hidan licking the blood on his weapon, but it appears that it was realised by an external animator.

Episode 45 : awesome animation with the famous tree jumping... A good "directing" with various angle of camera and great art.

Episode 53 : just awesome art, all Sasuke scene were beautiful. And above all, the scene with Naruto when he realize that he was useless... Just see his face in full motion, we feel that the director like an true artist like Suzuki took some liberties to make something better than a good adaptation of the manga.

I'm just disappointed when i compare ep 45/53 with 79 even if 79 was very good because ep 79 was too classic.


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty sure you're thinking of 77, 79 is the end of the Hidan vs Asuma fight.


----------



## Archah (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeh, he is thinking of 77.


----------



## neshru (Dec 8, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Episode 79 : ultra classic animation, nothing really "fancy". The direction was classic too, the animation director didnt let his imagination do the work ^^ The only moment really pleasant to watch was the scene of the Fire jutsu of Asuma and Hidan licking the blood on his weapon, but it appears that it was realised by an external animator.


I think you have the wrong episode in mind, the fire jutsu and hidan licking the blood are from episode 77.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, my bad... I just looked at 79 and i was talking about 77. But its not really changed my mind ^^ For me, 45/53 were way better than 79 which remains good.

I just thought it was obvious but its interessant to see how perception may be different


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 8, 2008)

damn it people you remember every episode by just the number
or do you go and check it


----------



## LuCas (Dec 8, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> damn it people you remember every episode by just the number
> or do you go and check it



Sometimes the first one and sometimes the second one


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 9, 2008)

Which team is going to make ep. 89? ?


----------



## neshru (Dec 9, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Which team is going to make ep. 89? ?


Is searching 2 pages back really that hard?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh,teams 3 and 7. Well,i hope Naruto do not get to use his jutsu in ep. 88 already.
Team 3 is just not good enough. I don't want to see some random light effect.


----------



## Even (Dec 9, 2008)

so the last DB sub will be a team 7 episode? Nice way to say goodbye then


----------



## Nekki (Dec 9, 2008)

team 3 and team 7, awesome. The fight could very well end in 88. Arc in 89 and end in 90 with Orochimaru's scene.

I'm eager to see improvements in the teams for the next arc, there should be some! For starters, i think team 7 never looked this good (talking about the short parts showing Orochi and Kabuto, if it is indeed team 7).


----------



## TadloS (Dec 9, 2008)

^Well not always awesome. But mostly great.


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2008)

Team 3 is just okay really. Episode 77 had some pretty bad shots and awkward animation. In terms of art I'd say Team 4 is better.


----------



## irRonnie (Dec 11, 2008)

Why has team 3 art changed so drastically from their early episodes? I really thought their art was very good although distinctive(like the noses, but they started to arrange that on later episodes).


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2008)

Different animation director, changed from Zenjirou Ukulele to Yuuki Kinoshita around ep 47.

There's another slightly different reason for that that I kind of figured out a while ago but it's hard to explain and involves the episode directors and possibly the key animators themselves


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 11, 2008)

So, which teams are usually considered to be "good"? I've been lurking here consistently for around half of a year, and have noticed that it seems like pretty much every team on the main rota, beyond Team 1, is usually complained about in one way or another. The biggest one I don't understand is Team 4, which seems to be very good episodes in comparison to most other teams.

Teams 1, 7, 11, and special episodes like 26, 82, and 85 seem to be the only things people actually praise (and all but Team 1 seems to very rarely work). What are the other teams people are happy to see working on episodes?

Also, if it's not too much to answer that and another question... why did Pierrot get the team that did quite possibly one of the worst One Piece episodes (302), to work on Shippuuden (78 and 87)? Their Shippuuden episodes have definitely been better than their One Piece, but that's not really saying much. Was it simply because the animation team was cheap, or was there an actual reason for hiring them?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 11, 2008)

Judging by their quality and how the studio treats them, the current good and bad teams are...

*Good*
Team 1
Team 3
Team 7
Team 13

*Bad*
Team 4
Team 9
Team 12
Team 14

This is the _current_ good/bad teams list. However, the bad teams have all been increasing greatly in quality so the distinction isn't as well defined. Team 4 bugs most people because the art is very _different_ compared to the rest, and regularly uses low rate animation for high speed moments, making it look awkward and clunky. But 84 was by far the best episode any "bad" team has produced.


----------



## neshru (Dec 11, 2008)

envoyofuno said:


> So, which teams are usually considered to be "good"?


The only team that stands out as bad right now is team 12. Team 3, 4, 9 and 14 are generally okay, sometimes they are good and sometimes not so much. 1, 7 and 13 are the teams that will always look great.


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2008)

Currently I'd say

Good:
Team 1
Team 7
Team 13

Okay/Inconsistent:
Team 3
Team 4
Team 9
Team 14

Bad:
Team 12

So pretty much the same as neshru lol


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 11, 2008)

Was I mistaken when I thought Team 7 rarely did episodes? Because it seems like that to me.

And thanks for the help. Though, I was somewhat disappointed with 88, considering it felt more like Team 3 than Team 13 to me. Didn't feel nearly as fluid n the first half as 79, but at least the second half was quite good.

Just to confirm:
77 - T3
78 - T14
79 - T13
80 - T12
81 - ??? (T7?)
82 - Suzuki
83 - T9
84 - T4
85 - Suzuki
86 - T1
87 - T14
88 - T13
89 - T12

That right?


----------



## neshru (Dec 11, 2008)

envoyofuno said:


> Was I mistaken when I thought Team 7 rarely did episodes? Because it seems like that to me.


They do an episode every 8 episodes, like any other regular team.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 11, 2008)

envoyofuno said:


> Was I mistaken when I thought Team 7 rarely did episodes? Because it seems like that to me.
> 
> And thanks for the help. Though, I was somewhat disappointed with 88, considering it felt more like Team 3 than Team 13 to me. Didn't feel nearly as fluid n the first half as 79, but at least the second half was quite good.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's right, and 81 was done by Team 7.

And I daresay 88 was lacking slightly due to the amount of money that probably went into 85. I haven't seen it yet, but from what I've seen it looks to be pretty good. But Tsukama has always had some shots of dodgy art, the only episode I think that he did without at least one was the first half of 41.



neshru said:


> They do an episode every 8 episodes, like any other regular team.



Indeed, they're pretty common; eps 31, 39, 49, 57, 65, 73 & 81. In fact, other than the 10 ep gap from 39-49, they're just about the only team that's stuck to the 1 episode every 8.


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright, thanks for all of the help!

One final thing:

Do we know if "Team 11" is still working on Shippuuden, just on episodes they've been hired for, or simply gone? It'd be a shame if they're gone.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 12, 2008)

why did they use YAMASHITA on something completely random


----------



## Nekki (Dec 12, 2008)

no idea but it looked great lol


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2008)

Making a complete guess here but I think Naruto actually hitting him and all the subsequent effects of the jutsu and stuff were animated by Seiko Asai of Team 11. She was in the credits just like in 79. I really have no way of knowing but she's one of the best animators on the show and that was probably the best animated part of the episode.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 12, 2008)

Geg said:


> Making a complete guess here but I think Naruto actually hitting him and all the subsequent effects of the jutsu and stuff were animated by Seiko Asai of Team 11. She was in the credits just like in 79. I really have no way of knowing but she's one of the best animators on the show and that was probably the best animated part of the episode.



well if so 
it must be her

damn i cant remember ep 79
was it one of the special episodes

if 79 is the episode with kakuzu attacking those two ninja it must be seiko asai actually it looked like the last part of this episode
(i remember that part was too good)


----------



## Nekki (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow this thread is dead  i'll reopen it with a question!

Who's in charge of the new opening fighting sequence?? Is it still the same director for the rest of the opening? (The team 13 guy D


----------



## geG (Dec 28, 2008)

Yumenosuke is still credited as the animation director yeah. The animation itself definitely looks like it was done by Yamashita. Norio was taken off the op animation credits.


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 28, 2008)

Has Hirofumi Suzuki done all of the openings beyond this new one (For Naruto and Naruto Shippuuden)? Or has he only done a select few?

And what was the reason for episode eighty-eight being, by far, the worst Team 13 episode so far (maybe them having to do the rest of the opening sequence? But doesn't that have its own budget?)? Most of the Naruto scenes, save for the final few minutes, was so clunky (both times he charges at Kakuzu with Rasenshuriken, for example) and it just felt low budget when compared to their other episodes (it was still quite a good episode, just looking at their other episodes makes me raise an eyebrow).


----------



## geG (Dec 28, 2008)

He's done all of them except OP8 (Re:member) and the current one.

And different key animators I guess. The main staff (director, storyboard, animation director) was the same as episode 79.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 28, 2008)

freaking give Yamashita a complete episode 

well they let him do the fighting part of op (not sure if all of it was him)but atleast i know they think highly of him as norio so i am hoping

i have a question 
who did lee vs the bone guy (i dont remember the no. but the one with awesome hand to hand combat)


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. 

Sorry to constantly ask questions when I can't really help anyone else with their own, but who animated Re:member? Also, I know this has been asked a million times and I'm sure you absolutely HATE being asked this, but... why was the first arc of Shippuuden so poorly animated? Was a reason every stated? Did most of the good animators quit during the filler, or did they just scrap most good teams and hire new ones for Shippuuden (Team 1 did a lot of Part I, right?)? 

It seems to be more-or-less back on track now, and the "bad" teams are constantly improving, but I'm just curious what the actual reason was, since I've never really known exactly why. Sorry, and thanks. Should be my last question!


----------



## neshru (Dec 28, 2008)

envoyofuno said:


> but... why was the first arc of Shippuuden so poorly animated?


most likely because the series was coming out 2 years of fillers. At that time ratings and dvd sales were probably really low, and so their budget was low too.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 28, 2008)

envoyofuno said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sorry to constantly ask questions when I can't really help anyone else with their own, but who animated Re:member? Also, I know this has been asked a million times and I'm sure you absolutely HATE being asked this, but... why was the first arc of Shippuuden so poorly animated? Was a reason every stated? Did most of the good animators quit during the filler, or did they just scrap most good teams and hire new ones for Shippuuden (Team 1 did a lot of Part I, right?)?
> 
> It seems to be more-or-less back on track now, and the "bad" teams are constantly improving, but I'm just curious what the actual reason was, since I've never really known exactly why. Sorry, and thanks. Should be my last question!



lol That's fine, you make us sound like mystical oracles from whom you only get a few questions. Ask as much as you want, you can only learn by asking.

Anyway, I don't know who actually animated Re:Member, perhaps Geg can shed some light on this. All I know is that the animation wasn't directed by Hirofumi Suzuki, being the only OP that wasn't done by him. It was, however, storyboarded by Noriyuki Matsutake, who also storyboarded the 3rd OP, you'll notice similarities in the styles of shots (ie. Random exposition shots of groups of characters just smiling. Forest during the day. Profile shots). But other than that, I don't know.

About the first season of Shippuuden... Well, as Neshru said, Pierrot had a low budget for the show. The movies weren't making much money, the DVD sales were low and rating figures were low, meaning they had little funding. Due to this, after episode 150 or so, most of the animators and animation directors from Part 1, left to do higher paying productions. 

When Shippuuden began, they continued with the animators and animation directors from the fillers, along with some new animators and animation directors. However, the low funding, etc. caused the show to be slightly cooky in animation quality and consistency.

I would not be surprised if this was also the reason why they dragged out the first arc; more cheap episodes = more viewing, more DVD sales, which equalled a bit more money. And also why there were loads of random "specials" that were advertised, anything to get more viewers. 

But yes, at the moment, Shippuuden is at and often, beyond Part 1 standards.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all of the information. Sorry I didn't respond earlier, I read your post and planned to respond later, but never did!

Anyhow, I'm glad that Shippuuden is getting a lot better. I have high hopes for the next arc, considering how each arc has improved from the last. Of course, I won't set my expectations to the point where I'll be disappointed if they're not met. It'd be really amazing to get a few more Norio Matsumoto or Hirofumi Suzuki episodes for the next arc, however!

I just wish they'd get rid of Team 12, haha. Though, I've enjoyed their last three episodes, so they're not too bad. 

I know Team 13 replaced Team 5, but I don't see why they had to remove Team 5 instead of Team 12 or such. I just rewatched episode five on CruncyRoll.com, and rather enjoyed it. It's a shame they're no longer working on Shippuuden.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 6, 2009)

> i have a question
> who did lee vs the bone guy (i dont remember the no. but the one with awesome hand to hand combat)



no one knows


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2009)

Yukiko Ban, one of the part 1 animation directors


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks mr.geg


----------



## niko^ (Jan 7, 2009)

312話「遭遇（であい）」
脚本：鈴木やすゆき　演出：岡島国敏　絵コンテ：伊達勇登　作画監督：武内啓

313話「通い合う心」
脚本：吉田伸、鈴木やすゆき　演出：熊谷雅晃　絵コンテ：熊谷雅晃　作画監督：金塚泰彦

314話「雨一夜」
脚本：吉田伸　演出：福田きよむ　絵コンテ：福田きよむ　作画監督：Eum lk-Hyun

315話「ふたつのお守り」
脚本：吉田伸　演出：濁川敦　絵コンテ：濁川敦　作画監督：津熊健徳


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 7, 2009)

Who's the animation director for 315?


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2009)

92: Team 9
93: Team 1
94: Team 4
95: Team 13

Back to the Good/Bad/Good/Bad team rota


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2009)

Except that Team 4's been pretty good for its last two episodes.

Looks like still no Yumenosuke Tokuda for Team 13 still. And team 3 listed only Akira Takeuchi who's like the one good animation director for them. But they usually end up having more than who they list in these things for some reason.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you mean Team 3? Or Team 9?

And yeah, Team 4 have proven to be of very high quality, however, their placement, I believe, is still considered amongst the "bad/filling/lower budgeting" teams.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2009)

no team 11

is 92  going to be the one that looked good in the preview?


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Do you mean Team 3? Or Team 9?


Yeah, Team 9. I get those two confused sometimes for some reason.



> And yeah, Team 4 have proven to be of very high quality, however, their placement, I believe, is still considered amongst the "bad/filling/lower budgeting" teams.



True. I still like them better than team 3 though


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no team 11
> 
> is 92  going to be the one that looked good in the preview?



We haven't had Team 11 just under 40 episodes 

But yes, however, it's possible that the scenes we saw are at the end of 91, and then repeated in 92.



Geg said:


> Yeah, Team 9. I get those two confused sometimes for some reason.



lol I always get Teams 9 and 10 confused 



Geg said:


> True. I still like them better than team 3 though



Me too, by far. In fact, I think episode 90 was worse than 74 and 83, which were Team 9 episodes.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2009)

> But yes, however, it's possible that the scenes we saw are at the end of 91, and then repeated in 92



i hoped that to be team 11 

91 is team 3,it could be them after all


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i hoped that to be team 11
> 
> 91 is team 3,it could be them after all



No... 91 is Team 7!

Is everyone getting this confused now? 

And I think we should stop wishing for Team 11. They may come back, they may not. In the mean time, just be confident that whenever the need for one arises, Pierrot will always give us at least one expertly well animated fighting episode. They have done for every arc so far. (Arc 1: 26. Arc 2: 42. Arc 3: 82 & 85.)


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> True. I still like them better than team 3 though


Team 3 looks better than 4 when all their best animators are working on the episode. It looks like everytime there are new OP sequences to animate, the team 3 episode ends up sucking.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2009)

oh i mean 7,sorry

yeah best thing about pierrot are those special episodes,they never disappoint me

well actually those few episodes make me happy that pierrot did naruto


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2009)

*



			No... 91 is Team 7!

Is everyone getting this confused now?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah I though Team 7 was doing episode 92 for some reason*


----------



## Archah (Jan 7, 2009)

Good animation directors for upcoming episodes. In fact, actual rotation animators are really good, except Eiichi Tokura (Team 12).

btw, anyone can translate ep315 title?

*EDITED:* Ok: "Two amulets"


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 7, 2009)

neshru said:


> Team 3 looks better than 4 when all their best animators are working on the episode. It looks like everytime there are new OP sequences to animate, the team 3 episode ends up sucking.



Nah, The art on Team 4 is way better. And Team 3 have many bad(Ugly) shots overall. My only problem with Team 4 is the Jerkiness or low frames. 
Makes me grind my teeth sometimes. 

No Team 11! 
Team 11 is too good for filler or Sasuke.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 7, 2009)

No Team 14 before 13 this time? Hopefully they aren't just after, and instead, are simply gone!

And I really don't have much of a problem with Team 4, personally.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 8, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> No Team 14 before 13 this time? Hopefully they aren't just after, and instead, are simply gone!
> 
> And I really don't have much of a problem with Team 4, personally.



Why's that a hopeful? Team 14 are pretty good to be honest. Anyway, it's not their time yet, their last episode was only 4 episodes ago.

If any team you'd "hope" was gone... wouldn't that be Team 12?


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 8, 2009)

I suppose I'm just a bit spiteful towards them, since they're responsible for the most disappointing episode of One Piece, in my opinion. I expect nothing but bad things from them (even though I did enjoy 87), and I've honestly, more-or-less, enjoyed the last three Team 12 episodes (even though there have been extremely weird errors such as forgetting the Akatsuki Leader's piercings and a very clunky fight including Kakuzu).

I'll agree that 14 is overall better than 12, but I'm just biased against them


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2009)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 8, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> I suppose I'm just a bit spiteful towards them, since they're responsible for the most disappointing episode of One Piece, in my opinion. I expect nothing but bad things from them (even though I did enjoy 87), and I've honestly, more-or-less, enjoyed the last three Team 12 episodes (even though there have been extremely weird errors such as forgetting the Akatsuki Leader's piercings and a very clunky fight including Kakuzu).
> 
> I'll agree that 14 is overall better than 12, but I'm just biased against them



Well you shouldn't be! lol

The only member of Team 14 responsible for that episode fo One Piece was the Animation Director, all the animators, storyboardists, background artists, CGI artists, etc. have all changed.

What happened to forgive and forget? 



insane111 said:


> is there any confirmation on who's doing ep 92? I was pretty positive the Sasuke part from the trailer would be in 91, but it really is in 92.. so who else could be responsible for that orgasmic arc?



Episode 92 is Team 9. So maybe they had an external animator do that part, the art for 92 in the preview looks really good anyhow.

Could it be possible that Team 1 did that scene? And it's somehow in 93?


----------



## Nekki (Jan 8, 2009)

So is the new ep really team 7? Some shots look like it but it was... kinda different.

Also no new info on animators and such from newtype? (or whatever was the name).

And that scene is not done already?? Dang, Orochimaru has said 'bring me that woman like three times already XD


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2009)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## Archah (Jan 8, 2009)

Good animation in episode 91, as always by Horikoshi.

Preview of ep92 looked good for Team 9.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 9, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Well you shouldn't be! lol
> 
> The only member of Team 14 responsible for that episode fo One Piece was the Animation Director, all the animators, storyboardists, background artists, CGI artists, etc. have all changed.
> 
> What happened to forgive and forget?



Yeah, I've noticed that their Naruto episodes do feel a lot better than their One Piece episode (302 anyway, dunno if they did any others).They draw Shikamaru really weird, though! I suppose I can forgive them, since they haven't done any bad episodes. 78 felt slow, but that wasn't their fault, and 87 was quite enjoyable. Thinking about it, I'd say I like them more than Team 9 too


----------



## Catterix (Jan 9, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that their Naruto episodes do feel a lot better than their One Piece episode (302 anyway, dunno if they did any others).They draw Shikamaru really weird, though! I suppose I can forgive them, since they haven't done any bad episodes. 78 felt slow, but that wasn't their fault, and 87 was quite enjoyable. Thinking about it, I'd say I like them more than Team 9 too



Hmm. I dunno about that. Team 9 are even better than Team 3 as far as I'm concerned. Pierrot struck gold with that animation director.

And yeah, 302 of One Piece was just... bad. Very bad. It was a random cheap episode that was low budget because of the Merry Funeral episode taking up the budget.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 15, 2009)

So, 92. Another good episode from Team 9 and better than Team 3's episode 90.

Nothing exceptional, but nothing actually bad either. In fact, there was nothing bad at all as far as I could tell, just some shots lacked a certain spark in terms of lighting or animation.


----------



## Nekki (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't like it that in like half of the scenes they don't give any depth to the eyes.

They do in some scenes, which shows they can do it quite well... i guess with deadlines and all. But yeah it was a pretty good episode for team 9, i guess we can officially call them an average team now XD


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And yeah, 302 of One Piece was just... bad. Very bad. It was a random cheap episode that was low budget because of the Merry Funeral episode taking up the budget.



The Merry Funeral had horrible art too though


----------



## Catterix (Jan 15, 2009)

Devil's Advocate, you say?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

where is Murad


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2009)

Geg said:


> The Merry Funeral had horrible art too though


That episode was a copy of the manga. 
Inoue is one of my favorite styles, but yeah when it comes to styles everyone have different opinions, just like most of the NF saying Suzuki's Art was *horrible*.  

I don't like Team 7 style much either. I prefer *Team 1* and *Team 11* the most.

BTW, *Naoki Tate* Pawns all 

@Catterix...Shippuuden Episode 2.  
And many many more, that watching them the first time through was *Unbearable*.

Sadly, the only way to enjoy Naruto nowadays is with only good animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

Suzuki > Naoki Tate


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> That episode was a copy of the manga.


Oda's art is way better than that :taichou


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Suzuki > Naoki Tate



Yeah, I can't wait to watch his upcoming episode...hopefully this time, he might take less than 8 years. 



Geg said:


> Oda's art is way better than that :taichou


I said this, only after doing a comparison shot by shot.
Actually 312 was the first time I noticed Inoue style, and it felt really weird, when I checked the manga , it was the same.
Excluding Nami's Jugs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

mid-way in TP One Piece reached new level of animaton
IMO Naoki Tate's art is really similar to oda

also the new one who did the fanservice episode ,this episode's animation was fantastic in some parts too


----------



## neshru (Jan 15, 2009)

Is the next episode done by team 1? Cause most of the preview looked really nice, but  looked like typical team 4 ugliness.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jan 15, 2009)

I read in a forum that 93 we'll be team 1, 94's director is Fukuda Kiyomu (team 4 ?) and 95's director is Nigorikawa Atsushi. (guy from episode 26 ?)


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> Is the next episode done by team 1? Cause most of the preview looked really nice, but  looked like typical team 4 ugliness.



Yep, looks ugly...Team 1 is way better than this. There was no preview with episode, I might just check it now on youtube.

@hgfdsahjkl(Please change your name!!!), there is one more new guy after 2 weeks. Wonder if he is good


----------



## Archah (Jan 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> Is the next episode done by team 1? Cause most of the preview looked really nice, but  looked like typical team 4 ugliness.



It looks Team 1 to me 



Smeeg_Heead said:


> I read in a forum that 93 we'll be team 1, 94's director is Fukuda Kiyomu (team 4 ?) and 95's director is Nigorikawa Atsushi. (guy from episode 26 ?)



94's director is Eum.Ik-hyum (Team 4) and 95's director is Takenori Tsukuma (Team... 13? 14?, well he did episodes like 69, 79 or 88).


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jan 15, 2009)

Are there any animation teams from pre-filler Part 1 that are working on Shippuuden?

I've mentioned this before, but the art style in Shippuuden is quite a bit different from Part 1, and that's one of the things I miss the most. Does anybody else see that? Nevermind the fact that part 1's art and animation was more consistent, and generally superior. The art style itself in Shippuuden is different.


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> I read in a forum that 93 we'll be team 1, 94's director is Fukuda Kiyomu (team 4 ?) and 95's director is Nigorikawa Atsushi. (guy from episode 26 ?)



Those are the names of the episode directors, not the animation directors.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 16, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> @Catterix...Shippuuden Episode 2.
> And many many more, that watching them the first time through was *Unbearable*.



Huh?  I don't actually get what you're talking about. What is this in reference to?



neshru said:


> Is the next episode done by team 1? Cause most of the preview looked really nice, but  looked like typical team 4 ugliness.



I agree, I thought the preview looked very below par for Team 1, and that last shot, heck, it's got Team 4's nose and Team 12's eyes.

But the listing says Team 1, so I don't know any further than that.



Smeeg_Heead said:


> I read in a forum that 93 we'll be team 1, 94's director is Fukuda Kiyomu (team 4 ?) and 95's director is Nigorikawa Atsushi. (guy from episode 26 ?)



On a forum? You mean, have other forums started using our Team names, etc.?



Miracle Sun said:


> Are there any animation teams from pre-filler Part 1 that are working on Shippuuden?
> 
> I've mentioned this before, but the art style in Shippuuden is quite a bit different from Part 1, and that's one of the things I miss the most. Does anybody else see that? Nevermind the fact that part 1's art and animation was more consistent, and generally superior. The art style itself in Shippuuden is different.



Team 1 and Team 11.

And as you can see, they're the ones most like Part 1's art style.



Geg said:


> Those are the names of the episode directors, not the animation directors.



Indeed 

I still wanna know what this other forum is.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought the preview was very underwhelming, I thought I had the rota confused, but I guess I didn't. Hopefully the more important scenes are their usual stuff, since the episode description makes it sound like something interesting should be in there.

Anyway, I think this was probably my least favorite episode since that one at the beginning of the Sora arc with Sora fighting nameless monks and Naruto fighting Sora, with its awful art/animation (who animated that? 12?).


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 16, 2009)

*Considering episode 91 and 92 did team 7 and Team 9 switch episodes b/c in Sanbi arc preview I couldn't swore that Team 7 was doing Sasuke scene and Naruto 's meeting with Yukimaru scene.*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 18, 2009)

it's supposed to be all yamashita

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF6Fd8LywtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 18, 2009)

*thanx Hgfdsahjkl *


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice video hgfdsahjkl. (Please change your Name)

Yamashitas art is beautiful. One of my favorites.

Hey, I thought the Kakzuz\Hidan OP scene was done by Norio?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 18, 2009)

the fighting part is norio

and now my rep for the name reached 12 time 
epic name is epic


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 18, 2009)

How do you pronounce it?...I'm trying to remember you my friend. 

I'll call you Hisoka from now on.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 18, 2009)

> I'll call you Hisoka from now on



rep


----------



## Nekki (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought that video was posted already before D: anyways it's a very nice vid lol


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 18, 2009)

Yamashita is very amazing, probably the best Naruto has right now. Didn't know he worked on 85, maybe that's why he had such a random and small role in 88.

Also, who animated the bit with Shikamaru at the end of the Hidan and Kakuzu part in Opening 4 - Closer? I thought Norio Matsumoto did the entire Hidan and Kakuzu part, but I guess he only did the fighting... however, the bit with Shikamaru doesn't really match the style (more detail, shininess) of the rest of the part, so I doubt it was Yamashita. Just normal Team 13?

Is there one of these for Yasuhiko Kanezuka?


----------



## Nekki (Jan 18, 2009)

yes i suppose it's the guy from 13 (dunno why the name yumenosuke tokuda pops in my head, it might be terribly wrong!)


----------



## Archah (Jan 19, 2009)

You are not wrong, its him, Tokuda Yumenosuke.


----------



## Nekki (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay thanks for confirming i'm not really good with names :X


----------



## Catterix (Jan 21, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> Yamashita is very amazing, probably the best Naruto has right now. Didn't know he worked on 85, maybe that's why he had such a random and small role in 88.



Small, perhaps. But I don't think the "randomness" of it has anything to do with the size of his work in 85.



envoyofuno said:


> Also, who animated the bit with Shikamaru at the end of the Hidan and Kakuzu part in Opening 4 - Closer?



As far as I can tell, just a generic, regular animator, following Yumenosuke's direction.



envoyofuno said:


> I thought Norio Matsumoto did the entire Hidan and Kakuzu part, but I guess he only did the fighting... however, the bit with Shikamaru doesn't really match the style (more detail, shininess) of the rest of the part, so I doubt it was Yamashita.



Indeed, Yamashita did the animation that introduced H&K and Team Asuma, Norio did the fighting. The art style is quite different. Best way to notice is Yamashita's tendency to "bounce" the movements. Notice how in that video when Chouji supersized, his arms kind of bounced into position ever so slightly, etc. You'll notice that in a lot of his movements.

The video also missed out a few more Yamashita bits, like him animating Temari sliding down the wall in episode 11, or Sai falling over in episode 47.



> Is there one of these for Yasuhiko Kanezuka?



What, a video? Kanezuka hasn't done any Naruto animation. Only directing.


----------



## geG (Jan 21, 2009)

Actually I'm pretty sure Yamashita did the first bit of Asuma fighting Hidan in the opening and possibly the parts with Kakuzu fighting. The only thing I know for sure that Norio did was the second sequence of Asuma/Hidan when it ends with Asuma getting cut.


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Jan 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it's supposed to be all yamashita
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF6Fd8LywtI[/YOUTUBE]



that video just reminded me how grreat the anime is.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jan 22, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Huh?  I don't actually get what you're talking about. What is this in reference to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its just a french forum where they translate Naruto's chapter. But i'm there to read the anime section like here. But they dont use team's name but director's name instead.


----------



## Even (Jan 22, 2009)

so Team 1 did the latest episode?? Animation was really good. Especially at the scene under the tree with Naruto and Jiraiya.


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually, I just saw this from watching the credits. The first half of the ep was Yumenosuke Tokuda and the second half was the normal Kanezuka. I guess it was all still with Team 1's normal animation team, but yeah I did think the first half looked kind of different from Team 1's usual stuff when I was watching the episode.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 22, 2009)

Makes sense, I'll look out for it now, as I'm just about to watch the episode.

Btw, off topic, but what do you find to be the best player for watching Horrible Subs? Windows Media player refuses to acknowledge subtitles, as does Media Player Classic. VLC is very blurred but plays the subtitles. Whilst Zoom player is slightly less blurred. It's a bit annoying really.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 22, 2009)

*Catterix I use zoom player for everthing*


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 23, 2009)

I really loved the Jiraiya/Naruto scene in 93. Honestly, it was probably my favorite moment in a very long time. Everything was perfect, and I'm honestly glad that Team 1 got this extra-fillerish episode in this filler arc (does that makes sense, lol?), since it had that scene. Weird though, the first few minutes were really clunky and just weren't very good, but man, when Jiraiya handed Naruto that popsicle...

Shame about the Orochimaru scene from last episode, though. I really wish Yamashita could have done it (since he apparently did the trailer), which would have definitely made the episode better (since it was overall an alright episode "story"-wise, just bad animation wise - decent/good art for the MOST PART, with nice lighting).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 23, 2009)

wow,just saw that scene
yamashita or that one from team 11 werent in this episode?
cuz the art when naruto was sliding from jiraiya's back and jiraiya's walk was superb



from 5;52 to 7 doesnt look like team 1 at all for me 
may be someone could check it  ?


----------



## neshru (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it's quite apparent that yamashita did the last part of that scene. But I actually don't like how he draws jiraiya


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, i think its yamashita too
but i didnt see anyone saying yamashita,so i thought someone check it and it wasnt him


IMO that was the best art for jiraiya ever ever,jiraiya didnt look that great before


----------



## geG (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah it was definitely him from the point where the bird shows up til the end of that scene.

Also speaking of Team 11 it looks like we still won't be seeing them again until maybe April at the earliest since Murata is still directing the second season of Shikabane Hime.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 24, 2009)

everything good turns to be yamashita

yeah,it's definitely him

anyone remember the part in early episodes where deidara dodges an arrow
we didnt know who did it,lol

it just came to my mind


----------



## Archah (Jan 26, 2009)

In that Jiraiya-Naruto scene, Kanezuka's part was good, but Yamashita's was epic. I love him.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 26, 2009)

Geg said:


> Also speaking of Team 11 it looks like we still won't be seeing them again until maybe April at the earliest since Murata is still directing the second season of Shikabane Hime.



Good news for me. I don't want Team 11 to be wasted on this boring filler. 

The rest of the episode looked meh compared to Yamashita's scene, despite the other scenes having good animation.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 26, 2009)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 29, 2009)

Very good episode from Team 4, art's really good and animation overall was pretty damn clean. There were moments of Typical Team 4 jerkiness, such as Shino in the forest, or people jumping from branch to branch, but it worked really well for the most part.

There were also some other really good moments, such as Guren's attack on Kabuto, the spinning shot of Guren listening to Yuukimaru's music and the final shot with the 3D layered backgrounds.

Very impressed with this episode.

Next episode looks like average Team 13 with Tsukama.


----------



## Nekki (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah i was happy to see team 4 still delivers, and even though most people hate them i have been loving them for quite a long time 

The scenes of Naruto & Co. were the comic relief of the episode, and with such jerky animation at times it reminded me of those whacky FLCL scenes... of course these didn't have such high quality animation but the spirit was there lol


----------



## neshru (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought the art was the uglies I've ever seen in a team 4 episode... yeah, worse than usual. The animation was okay. It was more jerky than usual, but I liked it. Too bad there was no impressive tree jumping scene this time.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 29, 2009)

To be honest, I thought it was better than 93, save the Jiraiya/Naruto scene. I really like Team 4 at this point. Therre were some clunky parts, as usual, though.


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2009)

Loved the animation showing Gamabunta's water attack, that was definitely Oshiro again. In fact that whole scene of Naruto and the frogs was probably him.


----------



## Nekki (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep i loved that scene too lol, it was great.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, the GamaBunta scene was brilliant, I'd love a scene to be like that. Shame it was just a flashback really. 

But yeah, the scene was Oshiro all the way through, can't say I'm a fan to be honest, it wasn't very enjoyable, but it works for action scenes, evidently.


----------



## Archah (Feb 5, 2009)

I watched ep96 preview and im pretty sure its gonna be animated by Kobayashi Yukari.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2009)

Archah said:


> I watched ep96 preview and im pretty sure its gonna be animated by Kobayashi Yukari.



Well it isn't. Because she's an animation director. Not an animator.

But yes, we all think it's her, ie. Team 14. Looks potentially like quite a good action episode actually.


----------



## geG (Feb 5, 2009)

Sometimes the ADs also work as key animators in their own episodes though  I'm not sure about Kobayashi though


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't seen her listed in her episodes before 

But I don't think an AD has ever animated an _entire_ episode


----------



## geG (Feb 7, 2009)

Actually 55's only two key animators were the animation directors 

Anyway

96: Team 14
97: Team 3
98: Team 12
99: Team 7


----------



## Archah (Feb 7, 2009)

Expected rota.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 7, 2009)

And excellent rota at that considering what episodes these look to be.

And yeah, I'd heard that Asai and Murata had animated 55 together, I think I heard that from you, Geg, lol. And fine, but still!  Animation is almost always a team effort.


----------



## neshru (Feb 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And excellent rota at that considering what episodes these look to be.


I don't know, if the fight is gonna last more than one episode we'll have 2 mediocre and one bad team animating it. After 6 episodes of boredom, that doesn't look too good.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 7, 2009)

If they have the same rota, the next episodes should be;
100: Team 9
101: Team 1
102: Team 4

So I have no worries about that to be honest, because I doubt the battle will go much further than 101 to be honest, with 102-105 being the recuperating episodes and then going back to canon.


----------



## TadloS (Feb 8, 2009)

Geg said:


> Actually 55's only two key animators were the animation directors
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...



Pretty good rota if you ask me.

Can someone remind me. Which episodes was done by team 12. Can't remember.


----------



## geG (Feb 8, 2009)

40, 48, 56, 64, 72, 80, 89

They use pretty much the same animators that Team 8 used


----------



## TadloS (Feb 8, 2009)

^Oh fuck.  This is madness.


----------



## Nekki (Feb 9, 2009)

SoldaT said:


> ^Oh fuck.  This is madness.



And... it's not sparta 


Seriously team 12 should go already, bleh.


----------



## TadloS (Feb 9, 2009)

^They should go after their first episode.


----------



## Even (Feb 9, 2009)

team 7 doing 99? sounds good


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 25, 2009)

*What episode did team 12 do again *


----------



## Catterix (Feb 25, 2009)

They're doing the upcoming; 98 which airs tomorrow.

They've also done; 40, 48, 56, 64, 72, 80 & 89.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 25, 2009)

Catterix said:


> They're doing the upcoming; 98 which airs tomorrow.
> 
> They've also done; 40, 48, 56, 64, 72, 80 & 89.



I dunno, tomorrows episode looks better than last week.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 25, 2009)

*Thanx you guys and you think that Pierrot will hire new animators for upcoming main arc or increase the budget*


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 25, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *Thanx you guys and you think that Pierrot will hire new animators for upcoming main arc or increase the budget*



Seriously, there is no reason to increase the budget for one of the worst arcs in part 2.


----------



## envoyofuno (Feb 25, 2009)

Even if you irrationally hate the next arc for reasons I won't state due to "spoilers", if you're denying that the next arc has many scenes that are very important to Naruto as a whole, you're crazy. Basically every fight in the next arc is major, save for one, and it deserves consistently good animation. Which it most likely won't get.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah...Yeah...They are important alright. It's just was done very poorly, IMO.

I'm not crazy, cause we will definitely get good animation for the important scenes. But to increase the budget for such an arc is a huge waste, That's my opinion of the poor arc after all. 

The immortals arc deserved Suzuki. But the next doesn't deserve...That's all.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 25, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah...Yeah...They are important alright. It's just was done very poorly, IMO.
> 
> I'm not crazy, cause we will definitely get good animation for the important scenes. But to increase the budget for such an arc is a huge waste, That's my opinion of the poor arc after all.
> 
> The immortals arc deserved Suzuki. But the next doesn't deserve...That's all.



I have a feeling they're going to go crazy with chapters 384-394, even if Suzuki doesn't work on it, I think they will bring in some outside animators like they did with Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Noopytisk (Feb 25, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> Even if you irrationally hate the next arc for reasons I won't state due to "spoilers", if you're denying that the next arc has many scenes that are very important to Naruto as a whole, you're crazy. Basically every fight in the next arc is major, save for one, and it deserves consistently good animation. Which it most likely won't get.



I agree 100% with this statement.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 25, 2009)

insane111 said:


> I have a feeling they're going to go crazy with chapters 384-394, even if Suzuki doesn't work on it, I think they will bring in some outside animators like they did with Naruto vs Sasuke.



But this is not the next arc...That will probably happen next year or even more later, who knows maybe we will have another filler arc or two.
Of course they will go crazy, that's one of the most awaited fights...
I Didn't really enjoy it in the manga, But I will definitely enjoy it with good animation.

I'm an anime guy after all...


----------



## insane111 (Feb 25, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> But this is not the next arc...That will probably happen next year or even more later, who knows maybe we will have another filler arc or two.
> Of course they will go crazy, that's one of the most awaited fights...
> I Didn't really enjoy it in the manga, But I will definitely enjoy it with good animation.
> 
> I'm an anime guy after all...



I think we will see it at the end of this year.. if the fillers end by April, that leaves ~36 episodes left in the year to cover 50 chapters. It's not as far away as it seems


----------



## envoyofuno (Feb 26, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> But this is not the next arc...That will probably happen next year or even more later, who knows maybe we will have another filler arc or two.
> Of course they will go crazy, that's one of the most awaited fights...
> I Didn't really enjoy it in the manga, But I will definitely enjoy it with good animation.
> 
> I'm an anime guy after all...



What chapters do you consider as the next arc? Because I consider 343 to around 400 as one arc.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 26, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> What chapters do you consider as the next arc? Because I consider 343 to around 400 as one arc.


Really?...the events were connected, but still each battle gave a different feeling to me, and the locations were different.

I don't re-read the manga, so I can forget some stuff to enjoy the anime, but I think there was 2-4 arcs from 340 -400.
For me I consider a major battle as an arc, And I believe there was 3 Major battles, I'm not talking about the starting of the arc.

But if you guys consider it as one arc, then hopefully there won't be any fillers. And somehow explains why Pierrot is giving us a shitty filler arc.


----------



## Archah (Mar 5, 2009)

Uhm, ep99 animation wasnt supposed to be directed by Horikoshi Kumiko? Because at the end of the episode:



o_O


----------



## neshru (Mar 5, 2009)

I think that's just for the omake, which in fact had pretty bad art. The actual episode had the usual awesome team 7 art.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, Neshru's right. The credits at the end of the Omake are who worked on the Omake, rather than the episode. And sometimes they have different animation directors from the episodes. There was a time when like Team 8 did half the omake lol.


----------



## Archah (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, i see. Thanks, guys


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

Team 7 delivered awesomeness yet again 
who's doing the next ep, btw?


----------



## Catterix (Mar 5, 2009)

My bet is on Team 9, but I don't think the info has been released. Should find out in a few days though.

But for now, it looks a lot like Team 9 to me, and that would make sense given their last episode was 92.


----------



## neshru (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah, it has to be team 9.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 5, 2009)

Next week doesn't looks so good...This week was impressive.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 5, 2009)

^Well, next week episode doesn't looks good. But in some point it was quite visually stunning. For example Lee and Ten-ten tied up. Sunset/lighting was quite beautiful. Anyway, team 9 probably will do next episode. ^.^


----------



## Catterix (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed. I'm not sure what Murad is trying to say; we've always known that the rota generally follows a Good Team/Bad Team routine, and as such, any good episode would understandably be followed by a less impressive one.

On that note, the quality itself; for a "bad team" looks generally quite impressive. The animation is smooth, most noticeable in the way Tenten and Lee danced around another whilst tied up, everything's on model and the colouring was quite attractive. Obviously it won't look as good as 99; Team 7 is a hard act to follow.


----------



## Archah (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, surely Team 9, and i agree with Catterix, it looks very good for Team 9.


----------



## envoyofuno (Mar 5, 2009)

The scene with Naruto jumping with a Rasengan was awful, so I disagree. Rest of the preview was decent, though.

This episode was very good.


----------



## Nekki (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah rasengan scene looks bad but the rest is actually good. Can't wait for next week 

Having a bad team doesn't necessarily mean it has to be boring, though what are the odds i wonder


----------



## neshru (Mar 6, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Well, next week episode doesn't looks good. But in some point it was quite visually stunning. For example Lee and Ten-ten tied up. Sunset/lighting was quite beautiful.


I wouldn't call it "visually stunning", but it's certainly not bad. People who think it looks horrible should rewatch some of the old team 9 episodes, because they were _much_ worse.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 9, 2009)

Translating from Niko^'s post in the March Schedule;

100: Team 9
101: Team 1
102: Team 4
103: Team 13
104: Team 14

Unless I'm wildly mistaken.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like the arc is ending with a bad team.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 9, 2009)

Well judging from the summaries, doesn't look like the arc is ending on 104. They kind of seem at a standstill in that episode. 

And even if the filler does end with a bad team, that means the canon begins with a good team!


----------



## geG (Mar 9, 2009)

List looks right to me.

14 isn't really a bad team though. Just not good


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2009)

*I hope this time around that each team gets a little budget increase since the last couple of episodes from them was kinda below par even Team 1 last episode wasn't all that great in art and animations department compare with their early works*


----------



## neshru (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, it's not that bad. It looks like the mediocre teams (9, 4, 10) had a bigger budget during the H&K arc, but I can't say the same for the good teams. Episode 93 looked just as good as the previous team 1 episode to me, and episode 95 looked even better than the team 13 episode that closed the H&K arc. Also episode 99 looked better than any team 7 episode during the H&K arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2009)

*Neshru Team 7 is the only one I see that's stay concision good/slightly improving with their episodes other them. With Team 1 recently episodes only certain scenes that looked great while the rest of the episode is sub par compare to they usually quality*


----------



## Catterix (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't necessarily use plural when referring to Team 1, because to me, the only episode that looked subpar compared to their usual was 93. 67, 75 & 86 were just as good if not better than their usual. And 93 was weird anyway, something told me it was rushed, as the first half was handled by Team 13's animation director.

I think it's safe to say that filler episodes will usually be generally cheaper compared to canon episodes. Even episode 99, which looked good due to its content, wasn't particularly better animated than any other Team 7 episode, it was just more episode than their usual, as Team 7 (Horikoshi, I mean) has only ever done 1 fighting episode.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

team 1 has been disappointing me for some time now,they are no longer the one who did 17,25and 33(also their first episode in sora arc was great)

team 7 is the best right now, even if I dont like their art that much
but still they arent as good as team 1 when they were at their top


----------



## Catterix (Mar 9, 2009)

I think the so-called decline is the spreading out of animators. It's true, 17, 25 and 33 were especially good, but them decreasing ever so slightly has sort of gone hand in hand with the other teams improving so it's all kind of more even now.


----------



## neshru (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't see how 17, 25 or 33 are better than recent team 1 episodes like 67 or 86, or even 93. They probably looked better back then because there wasn't a team 7 and the other teams were worse in general.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 9, 2009)

Nah, just comparing, there is a slight difference. It's completely minimal things that only a nitpicker would notice, but like; background faces are more distorted, there is less... Vibrancy in the animation (eg. Naruto sitting up at the beginning of 17 had unnecessarily fluid animation. Gai arriving in Konoha at the beginning of 33 is the same), characters were more consistent with their movements.

All of these things are so minimal, they barely even matter. I still love Team 1, and in many ways prefer them to Team 7. Team 1's just had such bad luck; to think they were wasted on 75, however good it looked.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

I still like team 1  but they used to be so special

team 7 is more consistent now however I think their art needs to be more manga like

btw who did ep.5 ?


----------



## neshru (Mar 9, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Vibrancy in the animation (eg. Naruto sitting up at the beginning of 17 had unnecessarily fluid animation. Gai arriving in Konoha at the beginning of 33 is the same)


Those are just a small parts of the episode, it's not like the rest is on that level. They are like the scene done by yamashita that every recent team 1 episode has (actually I wouldn't be surprised if even naruto waking up in 17 and gai in 33 were done by him).
If we consider the episode as a whole... sorry, I really can't find something that makes the older team 1 episodes look better than the newer.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> btw who did ep.5 ?


take a guess


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 9, 2009)

lol,team 5

what happened to them ?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2009)

*



			I think the so-called decline is the spreading out of animators. It's true, 17, 25 and 33 were especially good, but them decreasing ever so slightly has sort of gone hand in hand with the other teams improving so it's all kind of more even now.
		
Click to expand...

Catterix are you sure about that b/c I don't see it at all, sure some scenes in others teams's episode looks good better overall  I don't see no real improvement. 




			I don't see how 17, 25 or 33 are better than recent team 1 episodes like 67 or 86, or even 93.
		
Click to expand...

Neshru when I was watching 86 and 93 it's looks like the overall quality was dumb down




			All of these things are so minimal, they barely even matter. I still love Team 1, and in many ways prefer them to Team 7.
		
Click to expand...

that's use to case for me as well but these last two episodes was up to par but I still like Team 1's direction better than Team 7

So do we have more bad teams than good teams*


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I still like team 1  but they used to be so special
> 
> *team 7 is more consistent now however I think their art needs to be more manga like*


I don't like (Team 7)'s art much. (Team 1)'s art is the best, IMO.

I totally agree here...Team 1 have declined in quality, but we are definitely seeing an improvement in other Teams.


----------



## neshru (Mar 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Even episode 99, which looked good due to its content, wasn't particularly better animated than any other Team 7 episode, it was just more episode than their usual, as Team 7 (Horikoshi, I mean) has only ever done 1 fighting episode.


I disagree. There are a lot of scenes where they had to animate not only the characters (and the sanbi, which I believe is more complex to draw/animate than the standard human character), but the water too. All that stuff on screen at the same time certainly adds a level of complexity and work required. And considering all the action, there are less scenes where they can get away with just the mouth animation. Now, even considering all that, the animation is incredible. A lot of the action scenes have pretty high frame rates (I mean "drawing rates", not the actual video frame rate). There is little looping of the same frames and a lot of different drawings are used in each scene, much more than in the usual episode.
I would never say a team 7 episode looks anything less than great, but this episode really had better animation than the usual team 7 episode.


----------



## envoyofuno (Mar 11, 2009)

Realizing that we're already 100 episodes in, it's startling to realize how few episodes were really worth watching. It's a complete shame that there's maybe five hours of GREAT content on-par with the original's in all 100 episodes. And this episode is going to be a complete embodiment of exactly why Shippuuden isn't close to the original; filler, stalling, awful animation with each episode having inconsistent art styles.

I've been trying to back Shippuuden for awhile, but really, the only episodes that were worth anything were so few and far between that it's hard not to look back and be sad at what we were given. I'll still continue watching, and I'm looking forward to how the next arc will be handled, but I simply don't understand how Pierrot can have animators like 9, 12, and 14 and be content with the product they're producing. I realize that the animators weren't being paid enough in the filler, thus they quit - which is natural for long running series, but I don't understand how they can use those three animation groups and actually think anything other than "this is pathetic". 

I don't like Bleach at all, but it's at least nice to see ONE series Pierrot is producing get consistent art and animation, since apparently the flashback arc is being done wonderfully (and apparently one chapter per episode at that, and considering that Bleach has MUUUUUCH worse pacing than the Naruto manga... that says a ton).

A few Hirofumi Suzuki and Norio Matsumoto episodes can't save the series from the onslaught of inconsistency we've been given. And it's upsetting. I REALLY want to like Shippuuden, and I *REALLY* want to see the upcoming arc animated well, but I just don't have faith it will happen. Honestly, I don't even have faith that a very major plot point in the next arc will be given much special treatment, beyond maybe one high quality episode, when in Part I, Pierrot would have went all out ENSURING that it was the best that could be done.

I just don't know.

And I'm not trying to bash Shippuuden or anything, I'm just expressing disappointment at the realization that we're 100 episodes in, yet I wouldn't take all of Shippuuden over any one arc of the original (1-135 obviously, the filler *IS* better in Shippuuden). Episode 99 is a good example of what I mean, actually. It was a great episode, but it was surrounded by absolute abysmal content. Three episodes out of every eight being animated well, with those three sometimes being animated poorly as well just isn't going to cut it. They need new animators, and they won't get them. They might swap out one group for a new one, but that won't help the other three-four poor groups.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with pretty much everything you said, and that whole problem could've been completely avoided if Bleach and Naruto simply took long breaks instead of ruining the series and wasting hundreds of thousands of dollars on fillers. But there's no point complaining about it now, all we can do is enjoy the few quality episodes we will get.

I know myself I've avoided buying Naruto DVD's because there's no point in collecting them if half of them are garbage, I'm sure plenty of other people have too.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I'm mostly disappointed in the first few arcs...I didn't really enjoy them. Save for a couple of episodes with Team 1 and Episode 26. And starting of Team 11 
The 4 Tails was fun too. But only episode 39, 41, and 42.

Sora's arc started Okay, some good fights...But the last episodes were terrible.

The immortals arc was really awesome...Apart from the boring training, and some filler scenes and the bad ending of Kakuzu. I think it's the best arc in Shippuuden so far. 

The current arc is horrible...Both Animation wise and content wise, save for the last episode.

As long as we get in every rota, 2-3 High Animation and the rest is average then I don't mind. Just Remove the extremely bad Teams, Like Team 12.


----------



## envoyofuno (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, the Hidan and Kakuzu arc was indeed done well. It gives me hope that the canon will indeed be treated better. However, if the Hidan and Kakuzu arc didn't have 82 and 85, my opinion on it would most likely drop substantially, so I can't really say that I'd take it over Zabuza, the Chuunin Exams, Itachi's Mini-arc, Tsunade's Mini-arc (Okay, I would definitely take it over this), or the Sound 5 arc.

I'm not complaining either, I just realized that it was 100 episodes ago that I was so happy to finally see Naruto return from filler, and now that excitement simply feels unfulfilled. I just felt that since it was indeed the 100th episode, I would post my thoughts on the series due to the occasion. Or something.

I don't mean to start any arguments or anything either, I just needed to get it off my chest I guess


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to call it Shitpuuden. 

I always and still find Part 1 1000x better than part 2. Not because of just animation, but story wise as well. The Sasuke retrieval focus is not doing it for me. That's why the immortals arc felt different and was very enjoyable.

I still find Zabuza's arc the Best...Nothing topped it for me. Even Suzuki worked on 2 episodes in that arc.

Naruto's budget have decreased over the years...And that's what happens with other shonnen series, like One Piece. Even Bleach which used to be very consistent, now it's just on the same level of Shippuuden.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

> like One Piece







> Even Bleach which used to be very consistent, now it's just on the same level of Shippuuden.



IMO bleach is much better

anyway since 82 and 85 I'm ok 
I dont see that level even in the top animated shows
give me more garbage but one or two episodes of that level and I'm satisfied

LOL.ofcourse most people wont have that opinion as me
but I'm like that 

also H&K arc was good ,if it was a little faster it could have been really really great


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 12, 2009)

*uality*



hgfdsahjkl said:


> IMO bleach is much better
> 
> anyway since 82 and 85 I'm ok
> I dont see that level even in the top animated shows
> ...



82 and 85 were brilliantly done...But what guarantees you seeing that quality anytime soon? Rumors say, Suzuki is no pushover just like Togashi 

Bleach went down in quality compared to before. Probably it's budget was used during the immortals arc


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

> Bleach went down in quality compared to before. Probably it's budget was used during the immortals arc



yeah,during immortal bleach went down in quality but now it's up to good again

and what's that about OP budget going down ?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,during immortal bleach went down in quality but now it's up to good again
> 
> *and what's that about OP budget going down ? *



 With the new animators lately, I guess you are right. The budget for OP went up somehow. 

It's a bit confusing...Oh well. Probably the ratings have something to do with the budget. The higher the ratings the more companies want to advertise at that specific time slot.


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2009)

I stopped watching Bleach a while ago but when I did its art/animation was much worse than Shippuuden's


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

did you watch TBTP ? 

around when the arrancar appeared it was awesome
at the start of HM, it went down
at the end of HM before the filler arc it was great
after the filler arc it was meh
now TBTP is good


----------



## Nekki (Mar 12, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> Your Post



I disagree, pretty much every team 7 episode is great, same for team 1 (they go up and down more than team 7 tho) and we even had a couple of great episodes by team 11 (Murata was the name??). Oh and ever since team 13 has been introduced i've liked their episodes, they are a nice touch for Shippuuden.

Hmm the episode i liked the least from them was their last one in the immortals arc.

So, imo Shippuden has a lot of moments of good quality animation, even episodes with WTF godly animation (though i will admit they are a bit more scarce than in pt1).

If the anime is boring now it's not because it's dragged but because of the content (minus the filler arc, it can be irritating at times but it's actually growing on me).

Not that i don't like the content of the story, in fact i like it quite a lot.


----------



## LuCas (Mar 12, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> And I'm not trying to bash Shippuuden or anything, I'm just expressing disappointment at the realization that we're 100 episodes in, yet I wouldn't take all of Shippuuden over any one arc of the original (1-135 obviously, the filler *IS* better in Shippuuden).



.. you can't just bash shippuuden and then say your not bashing shippuuden. Yes you are bashing shippuuden and we don't mind. (Or at least I don't) since theres nothing we can do about it anyways unless mods are power hungry.


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> did you watch TBTP ?
> 
> around when the arrancar appeared it was awesome
> at the start of HM, it went down
> ...



Nah I stopped once the filler started and then when TBTP started I didn't even notice for a while. That's when I realized I just didn't care, even though TBTP is the only good arc in Bleach in years


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> Nah I stopped once the filler started and then when TBTP started I didn't even notice for a while. That's when I realized I just didn't care, even though TBTP is the only good arc in Bleach in years



well
you could always watch another certain anime 

episodes before filler

ep 167 meh
ep 166 mindblowing
ep 165 okay
ep 164 awesome
ep 163 meh
ep 162 awesome
ep 161 awesome
ep 160 awesome

if you want to remember them 
I would post the picture itself, but it's too big.
I think it was much better than shippuden
also helps the much better pace

now they are doing great jop with TBTP,last 3 episodes have been great


----------



## Archah (Mar 12, 2009)

Come on, Bleach animation is A LOT more consistent than Shippuuden animation. Yeah, there are good episodes, very good episodes and orgasmic episodes, but its consistent, specially the art, and thats really obvious.

You know, there is NOTHING in Bleach as bad as Team 4 or Team 12. The characters looks like them every episode, i mean, in Shippuuden, every episode looks like every character is another person, because the art is too weak.


----------



## neshru (Mar 12, 2009)

Archah said:


> Come on, Bleach animation is A LOT more consistent than Shippuuden animation. Yeah, there are good episodes, very good episodes and orgasmic episodes, but its consistent, specially the art, and thats really obvious.
> 
> You know, there is NOTHING in Bleach as bad as Team 4 or Team 12. The characters looks like them every episode, i mean, in Shippuuden, every episode looks like every character is another person, because the art is too weak.


You're right, bleach animation's really is consistently... bad. And while it's true that bleach's art is more consistent than shippuuden's, there ARE episodes that look as bad as team 12.


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> well
> you could always watch another certain anime
> 
> episodes before filler
> ...


I meant the most recent filler. I still started again after that new shinigami filler and watched through Nnoitra vs. Kenpachi. The quality was still pretty bad then too.



Archah said:


> You know, there is NOTHING in Bleach as bad as Team 4 or Team 12.


Team 4 is much, much better than 12 though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

> I meant the most recent filler. I still started again after that new shinigami filler and watched through Nnoitra vs. Kenpachi. The quality was still pretty bad then too



oh yeah, it wasnt good at that time



> The characters looks like them every episode, i mean, in Shippuuden, every episode looks like every character is another person, because the art is too weak.



yeah
bleach art is much more consistent



> You're right, bleach animation's really is consistently... bad



it was more consistently good during the periods I mentioned



> [around when the arrancar appeared it was awesome
> at the start of HM, it went down
> at the end of HM before the filler arc it was great
> after the filler arc it was meh
> now TBTP is good



Geg watched it exactly at the bad periods


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread saddens me 

Anyway, I'd actually say that generally the art in Bleach is better than Naruto, and a lot more consistent. But the animation is nothing special, unless called on for specific moments, and even then, since the Arrancars first appeared, we haven't had an episode with better animation than any episode in Shippuuden.


----------



## envoyofuno (Mar 13, 2009)

I suppose I just misread your last post, but I thought you meant any episode of Shippuuden had better animation than any episode of Bleach from the Arrancar arc+. 

And yes, there were episodes of 9 and 14's quality, but it was much more consistent overall. The Forest of Death is a prime example of this where the art is horrendous, but it still managed to beef it up when necessary. I'm not saying Shippuuden hasn't increased in quality, as it most certainly has... It's just a bit sad to think how the next arc (and the arc going on in the manga right now especially) would have been handled with Part I's animators. 

The main problem with the consistency is the art styles, in my opinion. Even up until the end of the filler, I believe everyone's style was somewhat based off of Hirofumi Suzuki's, or they attempted to copy it or some-such, but then, for no real reason, the new teams... just don't? I suppose the new teams didn't have time to do so, but it would have helped a lot in my opinion. Though, can't do anything about it now, and I do like the "shininess" of teams such as T1's.

Has a reason ever been stated as to why they don't use the old music? Are they not allowed to due to contract with the composer who no longer works on Naruto, or did they just decide not to? Because honestly, if the art was consistent on an episode-to-episode (I don't necessarily mean GOOD) basis and the old music, which while not necessarily better overall but would definitely help quite a bit due to the limited number of new tracks, I think Shippuuden would have been MUCH better from the start.

There was this one random clip I'd watched a year or so ago about the double episode of Naruto turning into the 4TK, a very slow and boring set of episodes IMO, with all of the "silence" replaced with a few tracks of the original series, and it ended up being quite a bit more enjoyable, even somewhat tense. 

I hope this filler arc being 24~ episodes will really allow Pierrot to give the next arc good pacing (which, if it does, I won't mind this arc at all and will be quite happy) and give it treatment. The Hidan and Kakuzu arc shows that they're improving and do care about the big events, but the big events are loooong in the next arc, and I don't really want to see the middle of one be animated by Team 12. That's where all of this really came from, I suppose. 

I do watch Shippuuden each week, and I do look forward to each episode. This board seems to be quite mature, and can have reasonable discussion, so I didn't really think it would start arguments or anything, and I'm glad it hasn't.

And sorry for all of the long posts, I'll try to keep this as the last one


----------



## Archah (Mar 27, 2009)

Geg/Catterix, there is any way to confirm if the first part of ep 101 with Yamato and Kakashi is Kanezuka's work? Because it doesn't look like his work. That part reminded me Yamashita's work or Asai Seiko & Murata Masahiko's work (ep 55).


----------



## Nekki (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah the cold opening in 101 was awesome, i wonder as well


----------



## neshru (Mar 27, 2009)

The Yamato and Kakashi part looked like Yamashita to me, his style is pretty unique.


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2009)

That part was definitely Yamashita. I think the later scene where Naruto gets hit by Sakura was Asai.

Though don't get confused, the animation director was still Kanezuka. He just wasn't a key animator.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 27, 2009)

damn it 
yamashita
*goes to DL last episode*


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2009)

*



			That part was definitely Yamashita. I think the later scene where Naruto gets hit by Sakura was Asai.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so but I was not sure*


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 28, 2009)

Team 1 have been wasted again, sadly...But the animation is much better than the last few episodes of Team 1.


----------



## Nekki (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think they were wasted, ep 102 didn't have more action than 101


----------



## neshru (Mar 29, 2009)

I realized I missed episode 101's omake... did Yamashita make that too? It looks like his work, but I can't believe they would make him animate so much stuff in a single episode.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 29, 2009)

Nekki said:


> I don't think they were wasted, ep 102 didn't have more action than 101



lol...Still, I'm not convinced. 

Seriously, There was nothing worth the animation. 90% Talking (blah...blah) episode. 

But I gotta admit, the bitch slapping was nice.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 29, 2009)

neshru said:


> I realized I missed episode 101's omake... did Yamashita make that too? It looks like his work, but I can't believe they would make him animate so much stuff in a single episode.



looks him to me too ^-^


----------



## Catterix (Mar 30, 2009)

Yamashita's in the credits, so I daresay that if that scene looks like his work... then it most likely is his work. 

Shimples *squeek*


----------



## niko^ (Apr 7, 2009)

4/16　脚本・宮田由佳　演出・絵コンテ・作画監督・木下ゆうき
    4/23　脚本・彦久保雅博　演出・絵コンテ・木村寛　作画監督・徳倉栄一
    4/30　脚本・鈴木やすゆき　演出・神原敏昭　絵コンテ・サトウシンジ　作画監督・徳田夢之介
    5/7 　脚本・吉田伸　演出・岡嶋国敏　絵コンテ・伊達勇登、三宅雄一郎　作画監督・武内啓


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2009)

Episode 105 = Kinoshita Yuuki
Episode 106 = Eiichi Tokura
Episode 107 = Tokuda Yumenosuke
Episode 108 = Takeuchi Akira

Tokuda Yumenosuke (eps 45, 53, 61, 71) coming back!!  But he is replacing Horikoshi Kumiko


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2009)

lol I just translated them at the same time in the April Schedule thread.

So yeah;

105: Team 3
106: Team 12
107: Team 13
108: Team 9

Yumenosuke never really went away. He did the first half of 93 with Team 1. But yeah, I'm a bit confused. He's also scheduled to direct 103. Which airs on Thursday, but will be back directing for Team 7 instead? I wonder if Kumiko fell ill.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm? Yumenosuke isn't doing 103. That's just Tsukuma again.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh right, so, but the storyboard, and everything else is Team 13.

So... 
103: Team 13 with Tsukama directing,
105: Team 7 with Yumenosuke directing?

Random.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, but things aren't always reported here 100%. I remember episode 93 was only reported as being a regular Team 1 ep but then it turned out Yumenosuke was in it too. Maybe 107 will end up having Horikoshi in it anyway.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's hoping. Nothing against Yumenosuke, but I prefer Horikoshi. And also, I dunno if I'd be able to handle the complaints that Team 7 is gone on this forum.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 7, 2009)

Horikoshi Kumiko is the one that worked on 99 right? That's sad if she's gone  but yeah Tokuda coming twice in such a short amount of eps might mean that something happened to Kumiko


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm guessing that wasn't meant to be a happy face 

And I wouldn't worry, it could mean anything from Hirokoshi Kumiko leaving, to her being ill, to her directing the animation of the next Opening.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, typo heh.

Now that would be interesting, i would like to see how an opening directed by her would look like.

And yeah if she leaves Shippuden that will be a really sad day, she's one of my favourites 

Well i'm still looking forward to Yumenosuke Tokuda anyways, so not all is lost.


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm, the preview for next week looks surprisingly good for Team 3. The only weird-looking shot was Sakura at the end.


----------



## Even (Apr 10, 2009)

Did Yamashita do any animation in 103? I think it kinda resembled his work when Lee was fighting inside the smoke... I may be wrong though...


----------



## Archah (Apr 11, 2009)

Even said:


> Did Yamashita do any animation in 103? I think it kinda resembled his work when Lee was fighting inside the smoke... I may be wrong though...



Uhm I dont think so, but yeah, at least it had some special animated parts.

By the way, i didn't know Kinoshita Yuuki (ep105 animation director) directed Death Note episode 10 animation lol


----------



## envoyofuno (Apr 12, 2009)

Episode ten of Death Note was the worst episode, animation wise, though. So many inconsistent frames and poorly done movement in the tennis match/at the cafe. Well, twenty had a ton of poor frames, since I guess they spent too much on the Opening or something, but it was fixed for DVDs while ten wasn't.

Do you have a list of Death Note directors/animators you could PM to me? Or would that be too much trouble? I've actually been curious about that and Kaiji for quite some time.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 14, 2009)

So remind me again, who worked on 103-104? Was it team 13 and which else?


----------



## Catterix (Apr 14, 2009)

103 was Team 13 with Takenori Tsukama (ex-Team 7) doing the animation direction. Just like episode 88.
104 was Team 14.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah i figured it was team 14 heh. I quite like that team, they know how to do action even though they have their limitations.


----------



## geG (Apr 15, 2009)

Nah, normally I don't mind Team 14, but 104 was pretty bad for them.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 15, 2009)

I didn't think it was that bad, there were parts i liked, like Kakashi jumping on Guren's crystal at the beginning, and well nearly all Tobi scenes but those didn't require any good animation at all heh

I didn't like Sai jumping away from Gozu and somehow when he was running away i couldn't help but picture Sonic.


----------



## geG (Apr 16, 2009)

If anyone noticed that the first half of 105 seemed to have better art than usual for Team 3, it's because it was done by a new animation director, Yuriko Sugaya. 

I hope they keep her around because she's a lot better than Kinoshita.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 16, 2009)

*So that's was why and thanx for the info Geg *


----------



## neshru (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't find this new director that much better than the usual one, honestly. They should simply bring back the old team 13 director and use the current one for team 3's episodes.


----------



## geG (Apr 16, 2009)

There's a pretty clear difference between the first and second half in terms of quality. Sugaya's designs are a lot more on-model.


----------



## BaDooDi (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Guyz , Do you know anything about Hirofumi Suzuki ? 

Is that person will be in future episodes ? ( I mean Sasuke's arc ) ?


----------



## Even (Apr 16, 2009)

he did the OP 

Don't think there's any chance of seeing him in the near future, though... but who knows, we might get lucky


----------



## BaDooDi (Apr 16, 2009)

Even said:


> he did the OP
> 
> Don't think there's any chance of seeing him in the near future, though... but who knows, we might get lucky




Oh my God .. I really want to See him in the upcoming series ..  

I see that arc is very important ..  

So.. we want some one like Suzuki in Next arc ..


----------



## geG (Apr 16, 2009)

Apparently the rumor is that he only does episodes that interest him or heavily feature a character he likes, which is why all the stuff he's done outside of episode 17 and 19 has centered around Lee, Hinata, or Shikamaru. So I guess it depends on if he likes Sasuke or not lol


----------



## neshru (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it so? My theory was that with all those great animators on those two episodes, they didn't have money left to hire an equally skilled director, so they used an in-house one 



Geg said:


> There's a pretty clear difference between the first and second half in terms of quality. Sugaya's designs are a lot more on-model.


I don't know, I fail to see this great difference. I can say that the art in this episode is undoubtably better than the art in the previous team 3 episode, but that goes for both parts.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 17, 2009)

So new staff on team 3 huh? I have to say the fighting bit between Guren and Lee/Ten Ten looked quite good.


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2009)

those 10 seconds of fighting, you mean? Yeah, they looked good. Too bad the rest of the episode looked like crap.
Episode 97 had better animation for sure.


----------



## geG (Apr 17, 2009)

For comparison here's two Naruto pics:




The first looks a lot closer to how he's supposed to look I guess.


----------



## envoyofuno (Apr 17, 2009)

I liked this a lot more than the last few T3 episodes. Episode itself wasn't great, but I think that this Team 3 would end up doing canon well enough to where I wouldn't mind. Seemed more-or-less consistent, with decent animation (and the budget would most likely be bigger for canon, too, so there would hopefully be less clunky movement).


----------



## Even (Apr 17, 2009)

Sugaya's Naruto look's better, imo


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL, they look exactly the same to me, just from a different perspective


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> For comparison here's two Naruto pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the point of comparing drawing styles from different angles 
The only thing you can notice from those screens is that the eyes are colored in different ways, but even that detail is not consistent within the same director.


----------



## Doryoko (Apr 26, 2009)

Geg said:


> Apparently the rumor is that he only does episodes that interest him or heavily feature a character he likes, which is why all the stuff he's done outside of episode 17 and 19 has centered around Lee, Hinata, or Shikamaru. So I guess it depends on if he likes Sasuke or not lol



I'm just curious... but which episode with Lee and Hinata has he worked on?


----------



## Archah (Apr 26, 2009)

About Lee, he was the animation director for episode 48 (Gaara vs Lee).


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2009)

which team is doing 108? Episode reference too please.


----------



## Archah (Apr 26, 2009)

Takeuchi Akira, he directed the animation of eps 74, 83, 92 and 100.


----------



## geG (Apr 26, 2009)

Doryoko said:


> I'm just curious... but which episode with Lee and Hinata has he worked on?



48 for Lee. He animated a fight scene with Hinata in 47 and did the animation direction for 151.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 26, 2009)

mmm  Hirofumi SUZUKI is supposed to be a big name,right

so why his list of work is limited and I dont see him directing big name anime for mad house or I.G for example

beside few key animation moments his only recognizable/high level are those few awesome episodes of naruto

isnt a guy was such a talent supposed to be more popular

tbh if it wasnt for naruto,probalbly I wouldnt have known about him

look at Kenji KAMIYAMA or Kazuhiro FURUHASHI
I dont see him directing several big anime as them

only  few episodes of naruto ? (naruto is big name too ,but he did only few episodes)


----------



## Nekki (Apr 26, 2009)

Suzuki directed bits and pieces of Jin-Roh (awesome movie) too btw. But yeah other than that i haven't heard of him much.


----------



## Duune (Apr 30, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> look at Kenji KAMIYAMA or Kazuhiro FURUHASHI
> I dont see him directing several big anime as them



Maybe because his job is not the same ... and some animator as excellent as he is, will not get the same attention as a (high profile) director. 

Just to be clear animator & director is not the same ... and apparently he never tried to do so on a one shot episode (so a full series ...). I suppose he is an animator at heart.


----------



## Catterix (May 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> mmm  Hirofumi SUZUKI is supposed to be a big name,right
> 
> so why his list of work is limited and I dont see him directing big name anime for mad house or I.G for example
> 
> ...



That's not always the way it is. In some world, the most talented people actually do the least, keeping themselves reserved. 

To be honest, the amount of work someone does is no explanation to how talented they are. That's why Adam Sandler keeps getting work, for example. 

And no one said Suzuki was a _big_ name. We just said he was amazingly talented, everyone else might hate him in the business. And he might not do a lot of work because he doesn't like working that much, rather than he's just hard to get hold of or something.


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2009)

Oki doki. It looks like we might be having a new animation director coming in! 

The upcoming animation directors for the next 4 episodes are...
109: Rin Takahumi. (Team 15, I guess).
110: Team 4
111: Team 3 (again?)
112: Team 14

I can't find any info on Takahumi, so anyone who can dig up some information on this would be greatly appreciated. It's possibly a mistranslation. 

I'm a bit worried that Team 1 may have just been replaced.

And why is Team 3 having an episode again? They just did episode 105!


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oki doki. It looks like we might be having a new animation director coming in!
> 
> The upcoming animation directors for the next 4 episodes are...
> 109: Rin Takahumi. (Team 15, I guess).
> ...



I think they are just keeping him for the starting of the arc, since the starting needs good animation.

If he gets replaced, I will be pissed.


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And why is Team 3 having an episode again? They just did episode 105!


probably a different team with one of the two animation directors from 105, or even both again. Since they did just half an episode last time, I can see them being used again ahead of schedule



XMURADX said:


> I think they are just keeping him for the starting of the arc, since the starting needs good animation.


Unfortunately I don't think that's how it works. But team 15 could just be team 1 with a different director.


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I think they are just keeping him for the starting of the arc, since the starting needs good animation.
> 
> If he gets replaced, I will be pissed.



Agreed. Kanezuka's been around since the start of Part 1, and I love his style. I'd hate it if he were to bugger off. Even if someone were to come in and replace him.



neshru said:


> probably a different team with one of the two animation directors from 105, or even both again. Since they did just half an episode last time, I can see them being used again ahead of schedule



It's just 1 half, our average Team 3 guy, the one behind 2nd half of 47 & 63, 77, 90, 98 and 2nd half of 105. So it's going to be quite bland lol



neshru said:


> Unfortunately I don't think that's how it works. But team 15 could just be team 1 with a different director.



It's how it used to work... but let's not get into that mess, I don't want people coming up with random theories and then getting disappointed 

This Team seems to be all new; director, writer, storyboard, everything. Some have worked on previous episodes, but not on any rota, or regular episode.


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

neshru said:


> Unfortunately I don't think that's how it works. But team 15 could just be team 1 with a different director.



Could be, but think of it as what happened with Kyuubi fight. We got :

42: Even More Awesome
41: Awesome
40: Good
39: Great

I think stuff and fights like these get good animation. They can change the rota if it's something important.


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2009)

actually 39, 40 and 41 follow the usual good/bad/good pattern (episode 40 wasn't good, it was one of the worst episodes ever), and episode 42 wasn't done by one of the regular teams.


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, once or twice in the series before, for like 1 fight an arc, teams have been moved around ever so slightly.

Arc 1:
25: Awesome (Team 1)
26: Mega Awesome (Sp. Animators)
27: Meh (Old Team 9)
28: Muh? (Team 4)

Arc 2:
41: Awesome (Team 1&7)
42: Mega Awesome (Team 11)
43: Meh (Team 9)
44: Meh (Team 4)

Arc 3: (Immortals)
85: Mega Awesome (Suzuki)
86: Awesome (Team 1)
But arc 3 was verrrrrry different, given that all the teams got a brilliant boost in quality for the big fight. 

However, on the whole you can see that they shifted the bad teams over one spot, to allow for, usually, 2 really well animated episodes together. And in arc 3, that happened a lot what with Suzuki poking his nose in twice, so it's possible things might be getting done differently, but don't hold your hopes up.


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

neshru said:


> actually 39, 40 and 41 follow the usual good/bad/good pattern (episode 40 wasn't good, it was one of the worst episodes ever), and episode 42 wasn't done by one of the regular teams.



I found 40 to be a decent work from Team 12. I've never re-watched that episode (I've seen it only once since it was a badly drawn out episode). I still can't forget the extremely horrible Kyuubi shot. 

Since Team 11 did 35, 42 and 55 I counted it as a regular Team. 

@Catterix, that what I was trying to say, they might make it like Team 7 then Team 1 after it,  to allow for a 2 really well animated episodes together. 
And I'm sure a lot of Naruto fans are waiting for the starting of this arc. Plus the couple of episodes after the starting are not important to have good animation.


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2009)

^ It would be nice. I wouldn't mind if some Sasuke fanservice was the reason for some good animation. It's not unheard of for Shippuuden to have 2 episodes of good animation together. Especially given this new Team seems to be... all new, so we've still got a full Team 1 waiting to do an episode.

I'm still concerned about Hayashi Takafumi (insane111 translated the name, I think he's right), as nothing he's done has been at all recent... or of any real quality.


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ^ It would be nice. I wouldn't mind if some Sasuke fanservice was the reason for some good animation. It's not unheard of for Shippuuden to have 2 episodes of good animation together. Especially given this new Team seems to be... all new, so we've still got a full Team 1 waiting to do an episode.
> 
> I'm still concerned about Hayashi Takafumi (insane111 translated the name, I think he's right), as nothing he's done has been at all recent... or of any real quality.



Insane111 said that he did a filler episode (183), How was it? (I don't have the fillers anymore)


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Insane111 said that he did a filler episode (183), How was it? (I don't have the fillers anymore)



Insane111 was wrong there. Team 8 did that episode and it was fairly piss poor to be honest  Usual Team 8 standards. I don't have the fillers either, but you can always find some form of the episode on youtube if you look it up, that's how I check.


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> LOL Nah, 218 it seems was done by Takeuchi Yukari. Team 8 was Morita Minoru. I haven't been keeping up with Bleach after it bored me to do in the previous long filler arc, but interesting to know there's someone there as bad as Team 8 who's still getting work


I quoted you from the other thread.

After 100-150 episodes, any long running series will have an extremely bad supervisor.

Do know who is the worst supervisor for Bleach?
Can you please give me the name of Team 12 supervisor?
We have Masayuki Fujita in One Piece. I hate him more than Team 12. lol



Catterix said:


> Insane111 was wrong there. Team 8 did that episode and it was fairly piss poor to be honest  Usual Team 8 standards. I don't have the fillers either, but you can always find some form of the episode on youtube if you look it up, that's how I check.



lol, okay.


----------



## geG (May 6, 2009)

Hmm, I'm a little worried about the fact that the episode director for the new team is the same director as Team 10/14. I hope this isn't an extension of their animators or something. Mostly I'm just worried about them replacing Team 1.

edit: The correct translation is Takafumi Hayashi


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Insane111 was wrong there. Team 8 did that episode and it was fairly piss poor to be honest  Usual Team 8 standards.



He did work on 183, but only the Storyboard. I jumped to conclusions because he's only credited with art and animation jobs, my mistake 

--
I'm just writing this for reference to predict the new team rota

Old rota: (from eps 91-108)
7/9/1/4/13/14/3/12/repeat

New rota so far: (109-???)
15/4/3/14/??


I totally forgot about team 13, they got pushed back for canon like team 1 as well.


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

insane111 said:


> I totally forgot about team 13, they got pushed back fro canon like team 1 as well.



Is it the Team that was part of Team 11, cause I remember watching an episode that I really liked the animation which was done recently by Team 13.


----------



## geG (May 7, 2009)

All right, Team 15 looks pretty good based on the preview. Not as good as Team 1, but still pretty good. Hopefully if Kanezuka does come back, Hayashi will replace one of the worse teams.


----------



## Catterix (May 7, 2009)

Looks good, but nonetheless disappointing compared to who we could be having. I agree with you though, I certainly wouldn't complain if Hayashi took over Team 12 or something, even if I thought 106 was really well done for a Team 12 ep.

Still don't quite know what to make of all the purple...


----------



## geG (May 7, 2009)

The purple probably has more to do with the actual episode director's choice rather than the animation director. Or the script could call for everything to be purple.

Also the omake was done by a Bleach animation director, Hong Rong according to Archah's thread. Guess it's a Chinese guy. Wish they'd keep him for Team 9 instead of Kei Takeuchi.

Kei Takeuchi is the correct name by the way, I fixed that on ANN earlier.


----------



## Catterix (May 7, 2009)

Where would we be without you, Geg?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 8, 2009)

yo guys

any new Yamashita part
since I haven't been watching for sometime now 

*cant wait for the fillers to end  *


----------



## geG (May 8, 2009)

No, he hasn't done anything since 101.


----------



## ZE (May 9, 2009)

Geg said:


> The purple probably has more to do with the actual episode director's choice rather than the animation director. Or the script could call for everything to be purple.
> 
> Also the omake was done by a Bleach animation director, Hong Rong according to Archah's thread. Guess it's a Chinese guy. Wish they'd keep him for Team 9 instead of Kei Takeuchi.
> 
> Kei Takeuchi is the correct name by the way, I fixed that on ANN earlier.



I?m pretty sure the guy that did the omake has done an episode of shippuden before, I can recognize his style, it resembles the last ten minutes of episode 18, an episode that was done by two different teams, you could tell that the team that did the first part was horrible, the art was ridiculously bad, good thing that was the only episode they worked on.


----------



## Catterix (May 9, 2009)

Indeed, everyone noticed it right away. However, the second half of episode 18 was done by Natsuko Suzuki, who then returned a couple of times during the Sora filler arc. The Omake in episode 108 was done by, as Geg said, Hong Rong. 

Personally, I think their styles are actually quite different, Suzuki used a lot more shading, for example.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 9, 2009)

Geg said:


> No, he hasn't done anything since 101.



thanks ...........


----------



## geG (May 9, 2009)

ZE said:


> I?m pretty sure the guy that did the omake has done an episode of shippuden before, I can recognize his style, it resembles the last ten minutes of episode 18, an episode that was done by two different teams, you could tell that the team that did the first part was horrible, the art was ridiculously bad, good thing that was the only episode they worked on.





Catterix said:


> Indeed, everyone noticed it right away. However, the second half of episode 18 was done by Natsuko Suzuki, who then returned a couple of times during the Sora filler arc. The Omake in episode 108 was done by, as Geg said, Hong Rong.
> 
> Personally, I think their styles are actually quite different, Suzuki used a lot more shading, for example.


Animation director for the omake was Hong Rong, but the key animator was Suzuki. Her style probably showed through a bit.


----------



## Catterix (May 9, 2009)

Ooh, nice! Good eye, ZE! 

Nice to know Suzuki is still around, I like her work.


----------



## envoyofuno (May 14, 2009)

So was T15 actually just T1 with a different director, or really a new team? 

Also, were they good?


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2009)

I refuse to click those awful streaming sites and give them more hits, so I'll check the credits when HS or Taka comes out 

Unless Geg wants to check off one of those streams


----------



## geG (May 14, 2009)

I don't think so. I can't really tell because of the streams. Although it seems that they were wrong about Hayashi doing animation direction. I think the credits list a different name.

edit: Team 15's animation director is actually Yoshihiro Sugai


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2009)

edit: ok, I guess the person who posted the credits mixed up the name of the storyboard guy and animation director.

So it actually was:
Storyboard: Takafumi Hayashi
Animation Director: Yoshihiro Sugai


----------



## Catterix (May 14, 2009)

Art director and animation director are the same thing in anime... Or so I was taught :S


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Art director and animation director are the same thing in anime... Or so I was taught :S



hold on I'm getting all confused now 

ok I see what happened I edited my above post


----------



## geG (May 14, 2009)

I don't think they're the same. Art director is like the same person throughout the whole series. Animation director changes each episode.

edit: Yeah, from wikipedia:



> In Japanese animation productions, the role of art director (美術監督, bijutsu kantoku) refers specifically to the background artist in charge of producing background art for the animation, either personally or by directing a team of artists.


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2009)

on that note I always had the impression that Hirofumi Suzuki was the animation director of 82 and 85, but I never actually checked. He's only in the credits under Storyboard. Norio Matsumoto is also in 82 as a key animator, I never noticed that either ;( Now i'm gonna strain myself trying to find which part he animated.


----------



## geG (May 14, 2009)

Hm? Hirofumi Suzuki was the animation director for those two. The storyboard/director/writer was Toshiyuki Tsuru. I'm pretty sure Norio didn't do anything in 82 either.


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2009)

Geg said:


> Hm? Hirofumi Suzuki was the animation director for those two. The storyboard/director/writer was Toshiyuki Tsuru. I'm pretty sure Norio didn't do anything in 82 either.



82:


That's Norio in the bottom right isn't it? 

But yeah you're right about Hirofumi, the site I checked is wrong as usual. I just need to stick to looking at the actual episode credits


----------



## geG (May 14, 2009)

That's the opening animation credits lol. Norio animated the bit of Asuma vs. Hidan that ends with Asuma getting his cheek scratched.


----------



## insane111 (May 14, 2009)

Geg said:


> That's the opening animation credits lol. Norio animated the bit of Asuma vs. Hidan that ends with Asuma getting his cheek scratched.



oh thanks for clearing that up  I found the right credits to check now lol


----------



## Catterix (May 14, 2009)

Ah thanks for the explanation, Geg.

And just for records, the bit that Norio Matsumoto did in 85, was from when Shikamaru releases his shadows at Hidan & Kakuzu (13:45 on the DB sub) until when Kakuzu forms out of the water pool (15:05).


----------



## geG (May 14, 2009)

I can say now that Team 15 was definitely a new set of animators rather than Team 1's. I'll try to go into more detail about this sometime later


----------



## TadloS (May 15, 2009)

Preview for episode 110 looked quite nice. No jerky animation/artwork. But well, it's just preview. I hope that team 4 won't disappoint us.


----------



## neshru (May 15, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Preview for episode 110 looked quite nice. No jerky animation/artwork


I wouldn't expect jerky animation when people are not moving


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 15, 2009)

I really enjoyed episode 109... The new team is not one of the best in matter of art (even if there were a some nice art), but i liked their dynamic animation, which Shippuden lacked since the beginning.

I hope they dont replace a good team, though...


----------



## TadloS (May 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> I wouldn't expect jerky animation when people are not moving



Mhm... Jumping, hair moving, water moving or you saying this isn't animation.


----------



## neshru (May 15, 2009)

lol, jerky hair movement? I have yet to see something like that.
There was nothing that hinted at how good the animation quality is going to be in preview, just a series of close-up shots.


----------



## Nekki (May 15, 2009)

Well well, i watched 109 but i have to say i'm positively disappointed by team 15.

Their animation rocked (don't misunderstand me, i don't mean it was WOW, but it certainly beats any of the 'bad' teams in that sense)!

On the other hand though, their art is HORRID at times, although their profile shots looked very good on most characters. Also they used interesting angles most of the time. They portrayed the action very well, fast paced and dynamic - loved the bit with Sai!

Other than that i can just say - If they stick around - is that i hope they replace a bad team (12 PLEASE) and that they get higher budget when doing canon because if they do, they would totally rock.

Just my two cents =o


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2009)

Indeed, there wasn't any jerky animation because there wasn't really much opportunity for jerkyness in the preview. The jerky animation only comes in when the action kicks in.

And I was actually disappointed with 110's preview, I thought the art looked really quite ugly, largely in the facial expressions. Rinji looked bizarre.


----------



## neshru (May 15, 2009)

Nekki said:


> Well well, i watched 109 but i have to say i'm positively disappointed by team 15.


Yeah, it wasn't bad but it was nothing like one of the good teams.
The art looked like improved team 12 and the animation looked like improved team 4.


----------



## TadloS (May 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> lol, jerky hair movement? I have yet to see something like that.
> There was nothing that hinted at how good the animation quality is going to be in preview, just a series of close-up shots.



Artwork looked a lot better than last few episodes. Oh well, it's just preview to early to judge something. 



Catterix said:


> And I was actually disappointed with 110's preview, I thought the art looked really quite ugly, largely in the facial expressions. Rinji looked bizarre.



Actually I thought that art looked quite nice.


----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2009)

lol I finally watched 109... the animation is alright, just another "average" team. Can't say the same for the art, but I'll give them a little slack since it's 100% new people. With a higher budget and manga panels to go off they should hopefully do better.


----------



## geG (May 15, 2009)

I thought the animation was pretty good, much better than the other bad teams. The art was off at times, especially during the Sai fight, but other than that it was all right. My rankings are currently:

Team 1
Team 7
Team 13
Team 15
Team 4
Team 3
Team 14
Team 9/Team 12

Episode 108 put Team 9 down on 12's level. That episode was just awful


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, especially in comparison with Team 12's latest episode. I thought 106 was fantastic by their standards.

I have yet to actually watch episode 109, so I don't really have an opinion yet.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 15, 2009)

And team 11 ? No clue if they will come back soon ? Or it's team 11 who works on the movie involving Kakashi this summer which could explain their absence ?

Regarding team 15, I agree with Geg. Good animation, and art-wise, they produce some good shots so i can't put them with bad team. (some face expression were really cool, like Yamato stucked in the smoke jutsu.... And the storyboard was dynamic)


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2009)

Team 11 consisted of Masahiko Murata and Seiko Asai as the animation directors and key animators. You're indeed correct, Murata is the one directing the movie. However, he was gone long before the movie started production, given his last episode was over a year ago.

Seiko Asai however, has remained with Shippuuden, doing odd bits of key animation here and there.


----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> And team 11 ? No clue if they will come back soon ? Or it's team 11 who works on the movie involving Kakashi this summer which could explain their absence ?



They've been gone since before movie 2, so probably not. If I remember right they wereworking on another anime which I can't remember the name of, so I can't check if it's finished yet or not.


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2009)

He was directing Shikabane Hime, which has now finished, but only recently.


----------



## geG (May 15, 2009)

Yeah we're all hoping Team 11 will finally come back once the movie finishes production.


----------



## XMURADX (May 15, 2009)

Geg said:


> Team 1
> Team 7
> Team 13
> Team 15
> ...



I agree with this list...Although I slightly prefer Team 13 over Team 7. Not saying it's bad or anything, The art style is just better, IMO.

I haven't watched the Team 15 episode, but hopefully they are not replacing Team 1. Cause Team 1 is the best team after Team 11, IMO.





Geg said:


> Yeah we're all hoping Team 11 will finally come back once the movie finishes production.



And hopefully, that would be after the next canon arc finishes.


----------



## aymaru (May 16, 2009)

Please Please Please

can you peaple give me the last update of the teams?

ex:
team1:Yasuhiko Kanatsuka:1, 9, 17, 25, 33.


----------



## Even (May 17, 2009)

call this a wild shot, but don't you think it would be cool if KG was animated by Team 11, since the movie is somewhat tied to it as well?


----------



## XMURADX (May 17, 2009)

Even said:


> call this a wild shot, but don't you think it would be cool if KG was animated by Team 11, since the movie is somewhat tied to it as well?



It would be even cooler if it's animated in the movie itself.


----------



## insane111 (May 17, 2009)

Even said:


> call this a wild shot, but don't you think it would be cool if KG was animated by Team 11, since the movie is somewhat tied to it as well?



It's tough to say, they're definitely making changes for whatever is coing up next though. The only teams left for 113-117 are 1, 7, 13. (and unfortunately 12, but they've been good at avoiding use of them on important episodes)


----------



## Nekki (May 17, 2009)

Well for the last 3 episodes we haven't had any of the good tier teams animate an episode (although i liked 109). So i can only hope after team 4 comes team 12 but that'd probably be a lot to ask xD


----------



## Catterix (May 17, 2009)

After Team 4 is Team 3.

You decide if they're good or not, I just don't know anymore with them.


----------



## ZE (May 17, 2009)

Wasn’t the last omake made by team4? It gave me that impression, and I found it weird because they are the ones making the next episode. 

And Catterix, if you feel like how about putting some pics of each animation team in the first post? That way people will probably realise how different all the teams are from each other, but that’s just an idea.


----------



## Nekki (May 17, 2009)

Oh i should've read the schedule for the teams lol.

But yeah i'm not saying team 12 is similar to team 3 at all D: I just remembered all this discussion of team 3 being used really often, wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Catterix (May 17, 2009)

Nekki said:


> Oh i should've read the schedule for the teams lol.
> 
> But yeah i'm not saying team 12 is similar to team 3 at all D: I just remembered all this discussion of team 3 being used really often, wonder what's up with that.



I have no clue why, I guess they're a cheaper "good" team, so it's easy to produce more episodes of average to good quality without costing too much. They are like the middle-ground episode for me.



ZE said:


> Wasn?t the last omake made by team4? It gave me that impression, and I found it weird because they are the ones making the next episode.
> 
> And Catterix, if you feel like how about putting some pics of each animation team in the first post? That way people will probably realise how different all the teams are from each other, but that?s just an idea.



I'm waiting to for a chance to edit the entire first post, because it's just wrong now.


----------



## geG (May 17, 2009)

Plus you can only have 10 images per post


----------



## envoyofuno (May 18, 2009)

Well, he could combine multiple images into one and then post them that way, lol


----------



## Catterix (May 18, 2009)

Indeed, just what I was thinking  One image to cover several teams each


----------



## XMURADX (May 18, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Indeed, just what I was thinking  One image to cover several teams each



Or you could do something similar to this 



In just one image


----------



## Even (May 19, 2009)

that would actually be pretty cool


----------



## geG (May 21, 2009)

From the spoiler thread on 2ch:

ナルトの神回みたいなのは予算と時間の都合もあって年に1度程度って
若林がなぜかグイン・サーガのインタビューでいってた

Can anyone help translate the last part of that first line? If this is true it may or may not be an indication that there could be another Atsushi Wakabayashi episode (ie Naruto eps 30, 71, and 133 with half of the animation done by Norio Matsumoto) sometime in the future.


----------



## insane111 (May 21, 2009)

It won't be surprising at all if the ch384-394 fight gets an episode with that level of animation, in fact I'm 100% expecting it

as for the trans, I'd PM someone who regularly helps in Konoha Translations section


----------



## XMURADX (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm totally expecting an episode of that level of animation in the future.


----------



## adam5aby (May 25, 2009)

ZE said:


> And Catterix, if you feel like how about putting some pics of each animation team in the first post? That way people will probably realise how different all the teams are from each other, but that?s just an idea.



awesome idea, then i could actually understand what goes on in this thread


----------



## Nekki (May 29, 2009)

Has Sugaya worked on ep 111??? Or was it a one time deal D:


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Plus you can only have 10 images per post



One huge image would suffice


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2009)

Nekki said:


> Has Sugaya worked on ep 111??? Or was it a one time deal D:



yeah he did, so I guess it's a permanent replacement. Now if they could just replace that other guy I might actually consider this a "good" team again rather than just average.


----------



## geG (May 30, 2009)

No, he didn't. Sugaya was only the assistant director for 111, which she's done for Team 3 for a while now. 105 was the only time she did an animation director so far.


----------



## insane111 (May 31, 2009)

oh I figured it was the same thing, guess I should have actually looked at 105's credits to compare


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2009)

So... yeah, team 11? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, you got those fast.

I personally don't see any Team 11 in that, but maybe I'm not the best to judge. The fingers and shading just look off to me.


----------



## neshru (Jun 4, 2009)

It doesn't look like team 11 to me, team 13 maybe.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually, now Neshru said it, I'm thinking Team 13 too. The nose looks like Team 13's usually more slender style noses, and the shading on Sasuke's blade going into its sheath from the preview reminded me of Team 13.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2009)

I suppose it could be 13, what's throwing me off is the actual fluid in the animation which I've never really been impressed by from team 13


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

I know what you mean, but Team 13 has been fluid before, this could just be a very well animated Team 13 episode. It just doesn't seem Team 11 standard for me. In fact, when I first saw it, I was betting on Team 9 or 12, and had to shake myself. I really don't like the final bit of animation with Orochimaru's hair, where it just moves as one singular, I see Team 11 animating it with more individuality for each main strand.

Regardless, the whole thing looks very nice. I love the shot of Itachi fading into Sasuke, I think that's a great little bit of filler. Looking forward to episode 113 now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2009)

facial features definitely screams out team 11

specially those sasuke shots. and the way they draw fingers. look at the remade flash back of oro and sasuke


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 4, 2009)

I will talk about those pic
the art looks nothing like team 11


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> facial features definitely screams out team 11
> 
> specially those sasuke shots. and the way they draw fingers. look at the remade flash back of oro and sasuke



I hope you're right, it would certainly be great. The flashback with Oro and Sasuke doesn't look at all remade to me, it looks exactly the same.

I'm currently skimming through episode 41, and Orochimaru looks very different there to this episode. But, however, their hair animation is exactly the same as the preview, so I withdraw my previous comment.


----------



## neshru (Jun 4, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> facial features definitely screams out team 11


That's true, but the lines' thickness and the shading doesn't look like team 11 to me. It think it could be that team 11 director working under team 13, since he did in many team 13 episodes.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

Neshru, you could be right. Seiko Asai did work on Team 13 episodes, it's perfectly possible this is her work.



Looks pretty different to me. Very different lining, and the fingers are so different, they're actually nicely curved, unlike in the preview.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 4, 2009)

just to be sure

team 11,is still the same team who did episode 35

Edit:ah ok
imo isnt the same team as 35


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2009)

i think it IS a reanimated scene, the lines looks smoother and cleaner, and has that team 11 style in it again. Maybe its just like what they did for that haku scene.

anyway, yeah, features show tem 11 style. look at that kabuto shot, it has the same face structure as that first oro pic posted by isane.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Episode 41


Episode 113 (Shit quality, sorry)




Do these eyes look similar or not? I can't decide.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> just to be sure
> 
> team 11,is still the same team who did episode 35



Yes, Team 11 is the team that did 35. (And 41 & 55).



------
After looking at the pics you've posted, I'm inclined to agree actually, DD. Especially looking at the redrawn pictures, I thought they'd just been traced to be widescreen, but the shots look pretty different from their originals.

I'm hoping this is Team 11, but still not 100% sure on it.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2009)

insane111 said:


> So... yeah, team 11?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Well, here's some more shots of 42, and 1 more of 113. I'm gonna have to go with it's team 11. Or it could be 13/11 mix like someone else said


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2009)

defnitely 11, what eps have 13 done? was it 45?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 4, 2009)

> Yes, Team 11 is the team that did 35. (And 41 & 55).



yeah all of those are great

but I remember an episode in the previous filler arc,that wasnt on the same level as those


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

45, 53, 61 & 71. They then had the same animation team, but different animation director for 79 & 88.

I'd love it if we did get Team 11 back, and the more HQ shots I see, the more likely it seems. Would be fantastic to have them back as regulars, the Shippuuden series would wipe the floor with Bleach's in terms of quality.

PS. I love the extent to which we've discussed this when we can't actually prove 100% the truth until the 10th.


----------



## Archah (Jun 4, 2009)

Couldn't it be Team 1 (Kanezuka Yasuhiko)?


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

Certainly doesn't seem like it to me. I think we sort of ruled out Team 1 in this instance.


----------



## neshru (Jun 4, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Yes, Team 11 is the team that did 35. (And 41 & 55).


They did 42, not 41


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2009)

If there's one thing I'm surprised about it's the reanimating of the flashbacks rather than applying cheap ass side borders to recycled footage. That's the last thing I would expect from Naruto no matter who is doing the episode


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

insane111 said:


> If there's one thing I'm surprised about it's the reanimating of the flashbacks rather than applying cheap ass side borders to recycled footage. That's the last thing I would expect from Naruto no matter who is doing the episode



They've always been like that in Naruto actually, unlike Bleach (which uses the borders), whenever there's a flashback to when the show was 4:3, either it's reanimated/traced or, they use the character's (who's doing the flashback) face to cover 1/3rd of the screen, so that it doesn't look at all incongruous.

The only times they've used borders were in the Omake.



neshru said:


> They did 42, not 41



Oops, yeah I meant 42 

I think that's me trying to pretend episode 40 never happened...


----------



## Felix (Jun 4, 2009)

The episode did look good, which is great, because we are having a decent start back into canon


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2009)

Catterix said:


> They've always been like that in Naruto actually, unlike Bleach (which uses the borders), whenever there's a flashback to when the show was 4:3, either it's reanimated/traced or, they use the character's (who's doing the flashback) face to cover 1/3rd of the screen, so that it doesn't look at all incongruous.
> 
> The only times they've used borders were in the Omake.



you say "always" like there's been a lot of them  I'm struggling to think of a redone 4:3 scene in Shippuuden that was longer than 5 seconds long. Were some of the Asuma ones in ep 80 from part 1? I can't remember


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2009)

Still looks nothing like 11.

Actually I'm thinking it's Team 1.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

I genuinely don't know. In the preview I see Team 1, Team 11 and Team 13. I didn't think it was Team 1 due to their facial structures usually having wide cheeks and then thin chins, but it's still possible.

Either way, it looks good. So whoever is doing the next episode, at least it looks nice and on-model. And hey, if they're someone new, feel free to take Team 3's place


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 4, 2009)

*Catterix maybe it's a mixture of all them *


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

lol Maybe, but that'd be such a waste.

What I'm hoping is that it's a new, good team, or Team 11.

New Team because it'd be good for them to replace Team 3, or even a bad team.

Team 11 because that'd imply a lot of chapter coverage


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh man, I got excited all of a sudden...But it doesn't look like Team 11 to me. :S


----------



## Nekki (Jun 5, 2009)

Who cares? It looks good, it's enough for me. Yes it would be nice to have team 11 come do an episode but i dunno, maybe an episode from future events instead of the next one ;x


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope it's a new Team, replacing a bad rota team


----------



## neshru (Jun 5, 2009)

We all know it's not gonna happen 
It's either a special team or a new good team replacing an old good team


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

In which case, I hope it's Team 3 

I'm not fussed about the current rota, it's just so long as the big episodes are handled by the good teams. Team 12 has made leaps and bounds since their first episode, and heck, 106 was better than Team 3 in places. I think they could do very good standard talking episodes.

It's all about Team placement as far as I'm concerned, the overall quality is fantastic.


----------



## neshru (Jun 5, 2009)

I too think the standard rotation is totally fine, or at least it was up to the end of the last season. After episode 104 they started messing around with teams, and the average quality dropped a lot. Hopefully they did it to give us a few high quality canon episodes, then we will go back to the rotation we had up to episode 104.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 5, 2009)

Bleach starting a filler arc might even help is raising shippuden quality

imo,studio pierrot has been giving much more attention to Bleach anime after the original naruto went into filler hell
so I hope it's shippuden turn to get more attention

actually,I hope that next episode is neither team 11 or team 1
that will be a good sign


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, yeah after 104 we got Team 3, 12, 13, 9, 15, 4, 3 and 14.

All of which looked bad, with Team 13's episode being directed by Tsukama and having a low budget, and Team 3's episode looks very, very bland. Suddenly Team 1 and 7 vanished, 3 appeared twice in 4 episodes one of which having a second animation director.

All of it seemed rushed, low budget and very much as if they were saving up for something. Despite what people pondered, the movies actually get a seperate sponsor, and so there's little reason for them to take money out of the show's production budget. Hopefully, all this moving of teams, so that all the bad teams did episodes together, meant that they were saving up for canon.

Man, I've never been so eager to find out the upcoming animation directors.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 5, 2009)

neshru said:


> I too think the standard rotation is totally fine, or at least it was up to the end of the last season. After episode 104 they started messing around with teams, and the average quality dropped a lot. Hopefully they did it to give us a few high quality canon episodes, then we will go back to the rotation we had up to episode 104.



I'm pretty sure they did do it for the canon quality. Team 1 and 13 both got pushed out of their normal spots for bad teams. If things had remained the same it would have been:

109: Team 1
110: Team 4
111: Team 13
112: Team 14


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

Indeed. However, given this was filler, if the removal of Teams 7, 1 and 13 mean we're getting more high quality canon; then you certainly won't hear me complaining!


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 5, 2009)

*



			All of it seemed rushed, low budget and very much as if they were saving up for something. Despite what people pondered, the movies actually get a seperate sponsor, and so there's little reason for them to take money out of the show's production budget. Hopefully, all this moving of teams, so that all the bad teams did episodes together, meant that they were saving up for canon.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that case Catterix b/c it would be shame to have another good arc be ruin by animation again*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2009)

dont be surprised if they poison this arc with useless filler again.


----------



## niko^ (Jun 6, 2009)

DanzosOnlyFan

Animation directors:

333: Undecided !?
334: 徳倉栄一
335: ?
336: 武内啓
337: Undecided


----------



## Catterix (Jun 6, 2009)

lol Very quick of you.

So yeah
113: Undecided.
114: Team 12.
115: No idea.
116: Team 9.
117: Same as 113.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2009)

Wierd, I'm gonna have to assume that teams 1/13/7 are working on KG or something then. The chances of *all* of them being gone is.. none 

edit: actually since 113/117 are still unknown, I guess it could be them.


----------



## Archah (Jun 6, 2009)

115's animation director is *Ootsubo Yukimaro* (大坪幸麿). He directed animation of episodes 2, 8, 14, 16, 22, 33, 40, 46, 52, 58, 64, 70, 76, 82, 88 and 100 in the original NARUTO show (1st part).


----------



## neshru (Jun 6, 2009)

I wouldn't know where to ask it, so I ask it here: does anyone know the official name of the sora arc?


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 6, 2009)

neshru said:


> I wouldn't know where to ask it, so I ask it here: does anyone know the official name of the sora arc?



It's Shugonin Junishi no Sho


----------



## neshru (Jun 6, 2009)

which translated means?


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 6, 2009)

Team 12 doing 114? Hearing not very impressive things about them. How good are they in art work/drawing? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I want a certain flashback to be awesome not ruined by bad drawing.


----------



## Archah (Jun 6, 2009)

Psi Factor said:


> Team 12 doing 114? Hearing not very impressive things about them. How good are they in art work/drawing?



The worst team.


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 6, 2009)

Archah said:


> The worst team.



 Really?  Well there goes all the hope.


----------



## Archah (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, they have improved, but i think they are still the worst team in terms of art.


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Archah said:


> Well, they have improved, but i think they are still the worst team in terms of art.



I think the *really bad teams* are  
12
14
9


----------



## LuCas (Jun 6, 2009)

Archah said:


> 115's animation director is *Ootsubo Yukimaro* (大坪幸麿). He directed animation of episodes 2, 8, 14, 16, 22, 33, 40, 46, 52, 58, 64, 70, 76, 82, 88 and 100 in the original NARUTO show (1st part).



Hmm, off my 3-4 years memory i'm going to say that those episodes weren't the greatest. It seems like all the episodes he's done is like right after the badass animated episodes also, lol. Let me go check some of them out again 




liborek3 said:


> I think the *really bad teams* are
> 12
> 14
> 9



Team 14 is not that bad to me, I kinda like them for a 'bad' team. They did top notch for a bad team (or 'really' bad team) on the hidan&kakuzu fight and this recent episode on tobi&deidara. (or was it someone else that animted it, I haven't even been around much this whole filler arc anyways).

Those "undecided" or whatever is mysterious  preview for 113 doesn't look bad so I'm kind of anxious to see the whole episode.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn, I was hoping Team 15 had replaced Team 12. Looks more like they replaced either Team 1 or Team 13.

By the way, ep 115 seems to be Team 7 with a different animation director similar to 107.

edit: Then again, we previously changed the name of teams when that happened, like with Team 5 to Team 13 and Team 10 to Team 14, so I guess that would count as Team 16.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 6, 2009)

It's too early to say, but if indeed team 7 is gone that will blow


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 6, 2009)

*



			which translated means?
		
Click to expand...

The chapter of the Twelve Guardian Ninja




			By the way, ep 115 seems to be Team 7 with a different animation director similar to 107.
		
Click to expand...

Is the animation director is working on a different series now?*


----------



## Catterix (Jun 6, 2009)

Archah said:


> 115's animation director is *Ootsubo Yukimaro* (大坪幸麿). He directed animation of episodes 2, 8, 14, 16, 22, 33, 40, 46, 52, 58, 64, 70, 76, 82, 88 and 100 in the original NARUTO show (1st part).



That's pretty good actually, those episodes looked great overall. Nothing amazing, but strong overall. I loved the art and animation in episode 14, 16, and 64. And the rest of the episodes were very good.



Psi Factor said:


> Team 12 doing 114? Hearing not very impressive things about them. How good are they in art work/drawing?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well, 114 looks to be covering chapters 345 & 346, which are mostly talking episodes. 

Team 12 is pretty bad, but right now I'd say Team 9 is worse, but that could've been because the fillers had low budget. Regardless, Team 12 have made leaps and bounds in quality,a nd their last episode was actually pretty good. Watch episode 106 if you want an idea of the quality.



Geg said:


> Damn, I was hoping Team 15 had replaced Team 12. Looks more like they replaced either Team 1 or Team 13.



Well, they were placed in Team 1's position, but unlike the usual Team replacement, this team is completely new, so all of Team 1 must've vanished. Which is odd.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2009)

The general theory for that is due to the movie. Let's hope they come back soon. 

And yeah, based on the preview most of the action seems to happen in 113 instead, so Team 12 won't be used on an action episode thankfully.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 6, 2009)

*I hope that the case Geg b/c it just seems weird to replaced them now . *


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm more worried about Team 1, tbh.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 6, 2009)

Geg said:


> The general theory for that is due to the movie. Let's hope they come back soon.
> 
> And yeah, based on the preview most of the action seems to happen in 113 instead, so Team 12 won't be used on an action episode thankfully.



That just doesn't make much sense... The movies get sponsorship and a general seperate budget from the series. All animation directors have been different for the movies, and only head animators like Matsumoto, Asai or Murata have been used in the movies.

However, at least this explanation is better than no explanation at all. I just hope this doesn't mean that every year we'll lose some quality due to the movie.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 9, 2009)

So, I guess 113 being just Asai with no Murata explains the team 11 confusion 

No Murata makes me sad, but I'm sure it will still be great. This would be her first episode directed alone right?


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2009)

First in Shippuuden so far yeah.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

I really like Asai's work, her animation in the episodes has been great as well. Apparently Murata is pretty hard to work with and has had a tendency to just leave shows as and when he pleases. However, any Team 11 is just brilliant news, and perhaps leaves the window open for Murata to return when he wants.

So far, it seems the most recent news on the animation teams has been:
113: Team 11
114: Team 12
115: Team 16 
116: Team 9
117: Team 15

Really happy about Team 11. Excited about Team 16. Curious about Team 15. 

And then I dunno what to think about Teams 9 & 12. They've both had their ups and downs.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure if we should really call it Team 11 though. The real thing about them is that they generally only had two animators doing the whole episode, usually Asai and someone else.

My guess is that if Murata isn't directing this it will likely be a bunch of animators like most episodes.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

True, but I can imagine that for the forum's morale and just less explaining, it's easier to call it Team 11. 

We kept Team 7 when Tsukama left.

I guess we'll have to see when the episode airs, though I imagine you're right, it's probably going to be a team of animators, rather than just Asai and Murata leading it. Which is in fact hopeful, as it means it'd probably be a lot easier to have more Team 11-esque episodes than it was before when only about 3 people were working for Team 11.

Probably decide once the episode has actually aired and we can look at the credits.


----------



## ZE (Jun 9, 2009)

Archah said:


> 115's animation director is *Ootsubo Yukimaro* (大坪幸麿). He directed animation of episodes 2, 8, 14, 16, 22, 33, 40, 46, 52, 58, 64, 70, 76, 82, 88 and 100 in the original NARUTO show (1st part).



If what Archah says is true then this is very good news, the episodes directed by this Ootsubo Yukimaro (isn?t that the same name the filler kid had?) guy in part one were all of great quality, animation is top notch as well as the art, I would say it?s on team1?s level but that?s just my opinion, though I would rather have the guy that did episode 85 of part one back, but that?s too much to ask since we already have better with team11 around, the budget isn?t probably big enough.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

ZE said:


> If what Archah says is true then this is very good news, the episodes directed by this Ootsubo Yukimaro (isn?t that the same name the filler kid had?) guy in part one were all of great quality, animation is top notch as well as the art, I would say it?s on team1?s level but that?s just my opinion, though I would rather have the guy that did episode 85 of part one back, but that?s too much to ask since we already have better with team11 around, the budget isn?t probably big enough.



lol Yeah I remember thinking that the first time I wrote his name. Yukimaro and Yuukimaru.

Agreed about Yukimaro though, I love his episodes, 64 being one of the most well drawn episodes I've seen; a brilliant take on Kishimoto's art.

The guy who did episode 85 is Okazaki Hiromi, and he is indeed brilliant. He also did episode 130 that's one of my favourites, where he was sandwiched between Team 11 (129) and Team 1 (131), which just shows his talent. However, I'm just glad we're getting more Part 1 awesome ADs, not too picky on who.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2009)

Hopefully we'll get Kanezuka back soon too


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, a possible theory is that he missed two turns on the rota so that he could do two episodes together, ie. Kakashi's Gaiden.


----------



## neshru (Jun 9, 2009)

Hopefully we'll get yamashita back too. I'm worried they could have given him away


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

I doubt it. It's possible that Team 15 could be a completely new team acting as a temporary replacement.

It'll take a full 2 rotas without Team 1 for me to believe that after 330+ episodes, Pierrot would get rid of such a high quality Animation Director.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess that would make sense to keep KG consistent, which seeing as how it's an enclosed 2-episode (or so we can think) part, would make sense.

I'm getting really excited about Yukimaro working in Shippuuden thanks to you guys, now I have to go back and check his episodes


----------



## envoyofuno (Jun 9, 2009)

Really hope you're right, Catterix. Guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

Nekki said:


> I guess that would make sense to keep KG consistent, which seeing as how it's an enclosed 2-episode (or so we can think) part, would make sense.
> 
> I'm getting really excited about Yukimaro working in Shippuuden thanks to you guys, now I have to go back and check his episodes



I'll put it this way; Yukimaro is better than Kumiko Horikoshi. 

So if she had to get replaced in Team 7, at least it's a good choice.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2009)

Newtype's site updated, it doesn't have anyone for 113 or 117 either.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jun 10, 2009)

That's so... confusing. Is this the first time that's happened? How can it be "undecided" who the animation director for already animated episodes is?


----------



## Nekki (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe it's so great they don't want to spoil the news? D: nah


----------



## TadloS (Jun 11, 2009)

Nekki said:


> It's too early to say, but if indeed team 7 is gone that will blow



Indeed, that would suck hard.


----------



## Archah (Jun 11, 2009)

113: Asai Seiko & Heo.Hye-jung


----------



## Catterix (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks Archah.

That would explain why the second half looked rather different. And also why I was a bit disappointed with Orochimaru's transformation, I just would've expected more from Asai.

Still looked pretty good though.


----------



## Archah (Jun 11, 2009)

btw, in jp.wikipedia, Hayashi Takafumi is stated as 117's animation director.


----------



## neshru (Jun 11, 2009)

who's that


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2009)

The guy who was originally stated to be 109's animation director.

Who knows if it's true though

And yeah, that's definitely not Team 11. Most of the animators were Korean anyway


----------



## neshru (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, this episode was not even team 1 or team 13 level, let alone team 11 level.
Seriously, where did all the good animators go? This is quite worrying.


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2009)

Just saw the episode, yeah it wasn't on the same level as Team 11 or 1, but it was definitely better than, say, Team 3.


----------



## neshru (Jun 11, 2009)

That's for sure, an entire half with top notch art makes it better than a team 3 episode already. The problem is that I haven't seen solid animation from a good team since episode 101...


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2009)

Meh, I thought 107, 109, and 110 were pretty nice.


----------



## neshru (Jun 11, 2009)

I forgot 107, right. 109 and 110 looked good for their teams, but still far from good team level.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly what are the chances that 2 teams, along with all of their key animators would be gone all at once. Zero I say. There's really nothing to worry about unless we still don't see them for 119-122


----------



## Catterix (Jun 11, 2009)

And besides, 113 looks fine. Nothing amazing, but pretty good.

I still say to wait for a few rotas to fully understand.


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2009)

So then for now I guess the new teams are

113: Team 16
115: Team 17


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want really good anime watch this anime. Every episode is animated to this quality or higher.Link removed


----------



## insane111 (Jun 11, 2009)

MOE said:


> If you want really good anime watch this anime. Every episode is animated to this quality or higher.



wtf? What is wrong with some people around here >.<


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

oil
I meant this.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 12, 2009)

I told you guys the animation didn't look that great from the preview...Not as good as Team 1 or Team 11


----------



## insane111 (Jun 13, 2009)

next week looks like an above average team 12 episode, but does it annoy anyone else the way they draw the sharingan sometimes? The cs2 shot is fine, I'm talking about this:



If they draw Itachi like that it's going to look dumb as hell


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 13, 2009)

Perfect sharingan if you ask me 

Serious though i agree... It looks plain retarded -.-


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2009)

I didn't even notice it, not a big deal if you ask me


----------



## Catterix (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm 95% sure that that's shading. Other people's eyes look that dark around that area, if you look, you can still see lines coming from the extra tomoe (pupils). 

Looks fine to me. The sharingan isn't supposed to be glowing or anything, and due to it's design, it'd make sense that a lot of shadow would collect around the middle.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 13, 2009)

^Nah im pretty sure its just poorly drawn... Even with shading the tomoes is still 3 dots, not 1 big dot.

Comparison pic:


Not that i care anyway... We've seen worse


----------



## geG (Jun 13, 2009)

My computer's monitor is pretty bad so I can't tell exactly what part you guys are talking about 

From what I can see though, I agree with Catterix, I think it's just the shading/lighting.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 13, 2009)

I guess I'll have to see how I like it when the actual episodes comes out, but I feel pretty confident that no other team would ever draw it like that in any environment. It reminds me of what those sharingan contacts look like


----------



## geG (Jun 13, 2009)

I think it was drawn that way by Team 4 back when Sasuke was in Naruto's mind in ep 52. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 15, 2009)

Geg said:


> Saw this posted on 2ch, pretty cool:


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 15, 2009)

As these flashbacks were redrawn  for technical reasons, this means that any coming flashbacks will be redrawn as well? And were those during the Rescue Gaara arc redrawn too? They didn't feel like it.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 15, 2009)

Psi Factor said:


> As these flashbacks were redrawn  for technical reasons, this means that any coming flashbacks will be redrawn as well? And were those during the Rescue Gaara arc redrawn too? They didn't feel like it.



The technical reason was that it was widescreen, so no flashbacks in the Rescue Gaara Arc would've been redrawn as back then Shippuuden was still shown in 4:3 just like part 1.

However, since we went widescreen all flashbacks have either been redrawn, like in episode 113, or have been edited so that the person having the flashback's face covers 1/3 of the screen, and the original video is moved over a bit. Like below...



So yes, any upcoming flashbacks to when the show was in 4:3 instead of 16:9 as it is now, will either be redrawn or be edited like that image.


----------



## neshru (Jun 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> However, since we went widescreen all flashbacks have either been redrawn, like in episode 113, or have been edited so that the person having the flashback's face covers 1/3 of the screen, and the original video is moved over a bit. Like below...


Or in certain cases, they've just zoomed in on the original version to fit the 16:9 format


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok interesting. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 15, 2009)

insane111 said:


> next week looks like an above average team 12 episode, but does it annoy anyone else the way they draw the sharingan sometimes? The cs2 shot is fine, I'm talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> If they draw Itachi like that it's going to look dumb as hell





Blastrix said:


> Perfect sharingan if you ask me
> 
> Serious though i agree... It looks plain retarded -.-



It looks like Mangekyo sharingan.  Seriously to say, shading is a bit incorrect. But well, it's really not big deal. :/


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2009)

I really think it's just because of the dark area they're in. There's a closeup of Sasuke earlier in the preview that shows his Sharingan colored/shaded normally.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sorry, but you can clearly see the Tomoe within the shading. Yes, it's murky, but there's always been an inner circle of the Sharingan that's darker.

Suffice to say, they haven't drawn it as one massive pupil. It's just not brilliant shading. Due to the shadow of the area they're in, the darker area of the sharingan iris appears even darker. It happens a lot in the show.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 30, 2009)

I know it's late hehee

but any idea who animated the few awesome minutes in ep.16 of the original naruto
(the episode where naruto went kyubi for the first time and defeated Haku)

that was one of my all time favourite scenes


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know exactly who animated it, it's style doesn't necessarily ring any bells for me, but I do know that scene, as was the episode, had it's animation directed by Hirofumi Suzuki, so that could help explain why you love it so much 

I agree, it's one of my favourite scenes too. One of the first times in anime I really felt the pure intensity of the raw emotion, the ferocity of the attacks and pain of the characters... all thanks to the animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

but do you think he directed all of this episode,the episode looked good ofcourse but not suzuki level only that part was top notch

was he credit as a director for both ep.16 and 17 ?

I always thought he did ep.17 and only that part for ep.16 

that scene and sasuke vs oro is what got me into naruto when I saw them in an amv


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I know it's late hehee
> 
> but any idea who animated the few awesome minutes in ep.16 of the original naruto
> (the episode where naruto went kyubi for the first time and defeated Haku)
> ...


That scene could have been animated by a random good animator, it's not really anything special. It looks great because it has an insanely high frame rate.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

ahhhh....You just gave me the urge to re-watch it....Definitely one of the best scenes in Naruto. 

The scene with all the black lines looked exactly like the scene of Gaara Vs. Lee when Lee punched Gaara.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

It says he directed the first half of the episode.

But at the same time, it also says he only directed the first half of episode 19, and I know from the credits of the episode that he directed _all_ of episode 19.

He didn't touch episode 17.

And the animation is really good. High frame rate isn't just some cheap way to increase animation quality, it would've been impossible for the scene to look that good with a standard 20-24fps, that just adds fluidity. The direction and animation of the scene was perfect.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

exactly as catterix said
that scene was all the special I can ask for neshru

*not just high frame rate*,I know alot of scenes with high fram  rate that looks like shit

rewatch that part,you probably forget it as in no way can someone call that scene nothing special

now,I'm pissed off  

@catterix;seems that I forgot the numbers

offtopic:

guys,have you seen sword of the stranger ?


----------



## Archah (Jul 1, 2009)

Episode 116's animation director was Ban Yukiko, not Suzuki Hirofumi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

we r talking about ep.19 and the other one is probably 16
not sure about the numbers


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Archah said:


> Episode 116's animation director was Ban Yukiko, not Suzuki Hirofumi.



... We're talking about episode 16, not 116


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> *not just high frame rate*,I know alot of scenes with high fram  rate that looks like shit


Just to clarify, I wasn't talking about the video frame rate (that of course has no impact on the quality of the animation), but the frame rate of the animation itself (the number of different drawings used per second).
If that same scene had a standard frame rate, it wouldn't have looked like anything special. You can have great animation with low frame rates, but the high frame rate is what made that scene stand out so much.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

I think we gathered, I mentioned fps.

And episode 133 had incredibly low frame rate at points  It was just a completely different style of animation that the art was used to help the animation process look fluid.

In 16, rather than use artistic distortion to imply movement, they use a high frame rate. But nonetheless that doesn't automatically make good animation, it just creates fluidity, or a lack of jerkyness. The animation itself however, was the movements, the bounce of arms from the momentum, the spinning of the camera, the understanding of the weight of body movement, etc. was extremely well done, and thus helped make the good animation.

Episode 114 had moments of fps... and yet was still fairly dull animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

neshru said:


> Just to clarify, I wasn't talking about the video frame rate (that of course has no impact on the quality of the animation), but the frame rate of the animation itself (the number of different drawings used per second).
> If that same scene had a standard frame rate, it wouldn't have looked like anything special. You can have great animation with low frame rates, but the high frame rate is what made that scene stand out so much.



if we went by that logic,that means that anyone who can draw will be able to animate
as he will draw for example 1000+ different image then add them together and you get an awesome scene

here other stuff as momentum ,etc (as catterix said)plays an important role and it differentiate an animator from just an artist and it was done extremely well
imo,that scene was high pro level not just a good animator 

lol,that actually reminds me of something that's a commerical animated by Inoue mangaka of slam dunk ,the dude isnt only a genius mangaka but an amazing animator too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DMGvvzH0bU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Neshru's right in that if that scene _hadn't_ had a high frame rate, it wouldn't have looked _as_ special. But it also wouldn't have looked _as_ special if it had a high frame rate, but a mediocre animator.

The two together created an incredible scene.


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> But nonetheless that doesn't automatically make good animation,


That's why I said it was probably done by a random _good _animator


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Indeed, but your statement made it appear you thought the animator could only ever be as good as the frame rate.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

that's like saying that scene is good cuz it got a good animator 
or that anime got high animation cuz it got high budget 

so what's the point?
ofcourse every thing works together

the only thing I saw from neshru is that he understimated the animator who did that scene by saying it's nothing special and it's good mostly thanks to the high framerate
imo,the animator work was pro level not just a good animator

two together created an incredible scene
do we need to discuss that ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Indeed, but your statement made it appear you thought the animator could only ever be as good as the frame rate.



saw that after my post

yeah,neshru that's what your post implied


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Teehee yes, we do need to discuss that  That's what this thread's for! Discussing animation lol

I think for me, it was purely that Neshru just said "nothing special"  But I daresay that was hyperbole.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

High fps or not...How good the scene looks depends on the animator.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

exacta ................


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Indeed, but your statement made it appear you thought the animator could only ever be as good as the frame rate.


What I was saying is that the animator that did that part was no matsumoto, or yamashita, or whatever. It was probably one of their good standard animators whose work got enhanced by the high frame rate, not really someone special.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah I get what you meant now, I was just explaining my original confusion ^_^

Well, I did still find that animator to be "something special", but this is all now opinion


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

Me too, I think he was a really good animator. 

Usually some scenes in Suzuki episodes have high frame rate, for example the explosion in the starting of episode 85.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Indeed, though that's ever so slightly different. As far as I know, those explosions/fire/dust were CGI-Cel shaded, which generally runs at a fucking amazing 60fps, and can be easily integrated into hand-drawn animation. 

So it's slightly different from having hand-animation run at 30-40fps like in the Haku V KyuubiNaruto, but yeah, still a sign of him utilising the possibility of high fps.

I just wish the spar between Kakashi and Kakuzu, around 14:00 I think, could have had more frames. That bit was animated by Norio Matsumoto but was so limited in frames that it just looked jerky.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Indeed, though that's ever so slightly different. As far as I know, those explosions/fire/dust were CGI-Cel shaded, which generally runs at a fucking amazing 60fps, and can be easily integrated into hand-drawn animation.
> So it's slightly different from having hand-animation run at 30-40fps like in the Haku V KyuubiNaruto, but yeah, still a sign of him utilising the possibility of high fps.


*Re-watching the scene*
Mmmm, it does look like it's cel shaded...I didn't notice at first.




Catterix said:


> I just wish the spar between Kakashi and Kakuzu, around 14:00 I think, could have had more frames. That bit was animated by Norio Matsumoto but was so limited in frames that it just looked jerky.


I've noticed that...I don't why they can't keep the frame rate consistent. 

BTW, what do you think of the final scene frame rate when Hidan is about to stab himself?
I though it was pretty good, and the animator was great, any idea whom it was?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

It was fucking brilliant, some superb animation right there. That part was animated by Tetsuya Nishio who's a really established animator, and also the other character designer alongside Hirofumi Suzuki for the anime. He also did things like animate several parts of, and direct the animation, for Blood: The Last Vampire, designed characters and animated bits of Ghost in the Shell (TV and movies), and is just a brilliantly established animator.

And yeah, some people argued with me over it being cel-shaded :S They seemed to take it as an insult or something to the animation...


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Indeed, though that's ever so slightly different. As far as I know, those explosions/fire/dust were CGI-Cel shaded, which generally runs at a fucking amazing 60fps, and can be easily integrated into hand-drawn animation.


Yeah, that was most likely CG, though it was made to look like hand drawn explosions.



Catterix said:


> So it's slightly different from having hand-animation run at 30-40fps like in the Haku V KyuubiNaruto, but yeah, still a sign of him utilising the possibility of high fps.


I doubt animation can reach those frame rates. I mean, it's hard to believe they could fit 30-40 different drawings in a single second. It's probably about 20-25 fps.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, one more top animator worked in it...Didn't know that. I thought only Norio and Yamashita.
Indeed, the scene was great...It really stood out.

It's really hard to tell, even after watching it many times, I didn't put the thought of cel shaded in my mind until you've told me. I wish if Shippuuden wasn't upscaled, it would be more easier to tell.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

neshru said:


> Yeah, that was most likely CG, though it was made to look like hand drawn explosions.



Indeed. A bit of Suzuki's class coming in there 



neshru said:


> I doubt animation can reach those frame rates. I mean, it's hard to believe they could fit 30-40 different drawings in a single second. It's probably about 20-25 fps.



Disney animation is generally 30-40 frames a second, the ballet scene in Beauty and the Beast, or the stampede in Lion King were 38fps hand animation and 42fps CGI animation. 

So yeah, I think I may have exaggerrated slightly, but I wouldn't be surprised if someone told me that scene had been 30+ but you're right it was most likely in the 25 region, whereas the average for a good anime is 18.



XMURADX said:


> Wow, one more top animator worked in it...Didn't know that. I thought only Norio and Yamashita.
> Indeed, the scene was great...It really stood out.
> 
> It's really hard to tell, even after watching it many times, I didn't put the thought of cel shaded in my mind until you've told me. I wish if Shippuuden wasn't upscaled, it would be more easier to tell.



To be honest, I really wish it wasn't easy to tell. The whole point of animation is that it's supposed to flow by and you _don't_ pick out individual bits. We've gone against that now 

And _loads_ of animators worked on episode 85. Norio did 13:30 until 15:05, Yamashita followed with 15:06 until 16:25. Tetsuya Nishio then did 16:26 until 21:02 thus finishing the episode. Nishio's bit was longer becausen not only is he a bit more accomplished, but most of it was standing around which obviously Suzuki helps with as the animation director usually draws the first and last frame of each shot.

The rest of the episode was done by different people. I remembe that someone else really reputable, who worked on Production IG movies, did the animation from 09:30 to 10:40. But I can't remember their name :S


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

anime>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Disney 

imo the one who did naruto vs haku is easily norio and yamashita level

in all of naruto part one
the top scenes for me are naruto vs haku ep.16,sauske vs oro the bit with hand to hand combat and zabuza killing that guy


in 85 we got also Shingo Yamashita 
that's an amazing animator

he did some amazing animation for Birdy

Edit:here is one of his scenes in birdy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT28YJk7-qA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Disney animation is generally 30-40 frames a second, the ballet scene in Beauty and the Beast, or the stampede in Lion King were 38fps hand animation and 42fps CGI animation.


I doubt it, honestly. Since the video generally runs at 24 or 30 fps, having more than that means that you're omitting some animation frames. That of course isn't a problem with CG, but in the case of hand drawn animation you would be wasting drawings.



Catterix said:


> Indeed. A bit of Suzuki's class coming in there


Nah, I don't think so. CG and traditional animation are very different things, I don't think the animation director touches the CG bits in any way.


----------



## Archah (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And _loads_ of animators worked on episode 85. Norio did 13:30 until 15:05, Yamashita followed with 15:06 until 16:25. Tetsuya Nishio then did 16:26 until 21:02 thus finishing the episode. Nishio's bit was longer becausen not only is he a bit more accomplished, but most of it was standing around which obviously Suzuki helps with as the animation director usually draws the first and last frame of each shot.
> 
> The rest of the episode was done by different people. I remembe that someone else really reputable, who worked on Production IG movies, did the animation from 09:30 to 10:40. But I can't remember their name :S



How do you know what animator animated what part? Is it stated somewhere?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

What? Catterix is banned again....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> What? Catterix is banned again....



He was a naughty boy, so the nanny had to take actions.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 1, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> in 85 we got also Shingo Yamashita
> that's an amazing animator
> 
> he did some amazing animation for Birdy



Yeah, Shingo Yamashita in an awesome animator. 

Here's more of his works. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3ISWWYuoWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 2, 2009)

insane111 said:


> *link*
> 
> this video is 2 years old, so it's missing a lot of stuff. I'm pretty sure he did that "lol teeth" part in the current ED too, but don't take my word for that



Fantastic animation... 

And great animation from the video TadloS posted.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 2, 2009)

insane111 said:


> it's probably safe to say team 4 is doing 118 based on the pattern
> 
> 106-118
> *12/7/9/15/4*/3/14/16/*12/7/9/15/*4?
> ...



Hopefully we get the missing teams, if not, then they are definitely temporarily replaced till the movie is released.


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm, maybe they are getting Hayashi Takafumi to do episode 117. The preview looks nothing like episode 109 did. Looks a lot worse, unfortunately.

Also, it should be mentioned that Yamashita was back animation parts of both the added material to the OP and the ED, which is good since he's been absent ever since episode 101. He didn't even do any animation on the first version of this OP or on the old ED. Maybe this is a sign that he and maybe the other good teams will be back in the actual episodes soon.


----------



## neshru (Jul 2, 2009)

Geg said:


> Also, it should be mentioned that Yamashita was back animation parts of both the added material to the OP and the ED, which is good since he's been absent ever since episode 101.


You sure he didn't do anything in 115? There's a bit that had a very different art style from the rest of the episode, and his style stands out more than anyone else's.


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope, he didn't.


----------



## Archah (Jul 2, 2009)

How do you know what animator animated what part? Is it stated somewhere?


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know which parts he did, but Yamashita is listed as an animator for both the second version of the OP and the new ED in their animation credits.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 2, 2009)

Archah said:


> How do you know what animator animated what part? Is it stated somewhere?



It's usually because all the animation-buffs agree on who did what part. There used to be a guy, manoluz, who was brilliant at recognising who did what.

And then it's also just knowing the animator's styles well enough to realise, in Naruto, Yamashita and Matsumoto's styles differ to greatly that they stand out a lot.

A lot of it is guess work, but really, really reliably so.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

neshru said:


> I doubt it, honestly. Since the video generally runs at 24 or 30 fps, having more than that means that you're omitting some animation frames. That of course isn't a problem with CG, but in the case of hand drawn animation you would be wasting drawings.


Yeah, its very unlikely. because as smooth as animation gets, 24 frames is most likely the max you could fit to a second when its hand draw. Old TVs only broadcast 6 frames/s. The only reason i could find is that they may use that amount of frames if they rotoscope their animation. which is exactly what they did on B&TB, Cinerella, and Snow White.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course.

I forgot about rotoscoping. That explains it.

Thanks for the info


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 3, 2009)

Norio Matsumoto in a new OP Scenes ( Team Sasuke & Itachi vs Sasuke ) .. ?

Amazing !!


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 3, 2009)

Yamashita... no norio


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 3, 2009)

Yamashita !!

His style very similar to Norio Matsumoto


----------



## Catterix (Jul 3, 2009)

They're not _that_ similar. Yeah, they both have the over the top, action style, but so do a lot fo animators. Yamashita's more rounded, and tends to go for human momentum and bouyancy. Norio goes for speed and intensity.



Blastrix said:


> Yamashita... no norio



Meh, I actually prefer Yamashita.

Norio is the better animator, and when he has the time/budget to do something amazing, he has done, such as the 4th OP, or Sasuke VS Orochimaru in Part 1. But if he's ever so slightly rushed, his work can seem rather jerky, such as some of his stuff in Part 1's 133, or Shippuuden's 85.

Whereas with Yamashita, I've always been incredibly satisfied. I also prefer Yamashita's animation and art style, it's closer to Hirofumi Suzuki's design, and fits the series better for me than Norio Matsumoto.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah norio didn't satisfy me in ep.85
however the part with kakashi vs kakuza over the water was awesome imo

but who can forget 33 and 71  (not sure about the numbers )


----------



## Catterix (Jul 3, 2009)

30 and 71 

They were just supreme, the artistic design of those episodes were gorgeous. And not forgetting Norio's work in 48 with Lee VS Gaara, though that was just him animating under Hirofumi Suzuki's direction, it was still amazing however.


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 3, 2009)

I kinda agree with you. I think Yamashita somewhat fits Naruto better. But I still really like Norio Matsumoto, (even when its jerky) exactly because of the speedy mindblowing animation. I like his effective use of blurring during fast movement, and the momentary deformation used when the a character is punched. Although it can be *too *jerky sometimes.. In 85 it was alright and the jerkyness gave that intense feeling.
But in series like birdy he sometimes animated it so jerky that i couldnt even see what was going on.

With that said, i think Yamashita does an excellent job, in talking scenes / build up scenes. Like when Naruto made his kage bunshins against Kakuzu. That was damn good. In that department he is much better than Norio. 

hgfdsahjkl i dont think he did anything other than the Kakuzu vs Kakashi showdown... I could be wrong though


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks 

ofcourse 48 too

norio's amvs since we r talking about him,lol
probably everyone have seen them but who doesn't like to see them again?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb2-CI-tb68[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFnKjKvx3Kg[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kTCUXzFYZc[/YOUTUBE]


  



> hgfdsahjkl i dont think he did anything other than the Kakuzu vs Kakashi showdown... I could be wrong though



I mean the part from 34 to 40 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh2bxxCI-BE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 3, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I mean the part from 34 to 40
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh2bxxCI-BE[/YOUTUBE]



Oh alright, sorry 

There is something that's been bothering me. Does the big animators have any influence on the filler writing? Or is it _only_ their job to animate?


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 3, 2009)

I want to know just why Pirreot don't care about art & animation 

I mean look at The Part 1, art was good in most Episodes

but in shippuuden most episodes was bad !!! 

I'm going to hate naruto if they continue on this case !!


----------



## Catterix (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh dear.

Well at least you came here instead of made your own thread.

But Pierrot do care about animation, it's just the first 60 or so episodes of Shippuuden were really low budget, and even then they had really good animation.

Look at the video I posted above, it clearly shows you that Pierrot do care about animation.

Most episodes in Shippuuden are not bad. About 3/10 episodes are bad, which is still too much in most cases, but it's not that awful.


----------



## neshru (Jul 3, 2009)

"This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions." 

lol, the fuck?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 3, 2009)

I got that for another video.

Oh Christ, is this really the end of Youtube?

Oh bloody hell... Your video, Hiroyuki Yamashita , may include audiovisual content that is owned or licensed by tvtokyo-cid . 

That was bloody quick. The japanese are being so anal about this.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 3, 2009)

*Catterix I think people just mad about the inconsistent in Shippuden art and animation compare Naruto which why you see these threads or ?

Note your youtube vid is restrict in usa*


----------



## neshru (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe if you reactivated the embedding option that problem could be avoided


----------



## Catterix (Jul 3, 2009)

Nah, it's a licensing thing. TV Tokyo cracked down on my video instantly, because it had music from the anime.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 3, 2009)

Darn it, the video is not working...I have been looking for a yamashita AMV, but no luck. Seriously youtube is starting to suck.

BTW, I prefer Yamashita's over Norio as well, the character movements are more realistic, IMO. And I like his art more.

But Norio definitely used to blow us away, his best work was the Hokagi's fight, IMO.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 3, 2009)

*



			Nah, it's a licensing thing. TV Tokyo cracked down on my video instantly, because it had music from the anime.
		
Click to expand...

lol but seriously I hope that some animators come back for up coming episodes

Edit:  A quick ? is Shippuden's animation teams compose of old school Japanese and couple of Korean *


----------



## neshru (Jul 3, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Nah, it's a licensing thing. TV Tokyo cracked down on my video instantly, because it had music from the anime.


how do they do that? It didn't even take 5 minutes


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 3, 2009)

Catterix said:


> It's only their job to animate. Hell, they don't even get a word in on the storyboarding, or even what they get to animate. I did used to wonder what it felt like for the really good animators of Naruto Shippuuden, when they were stuck animating really drawn out scenes without much to do. Think of animators as like actors, who don't write the episodes or direct them, etc. It's possible for animators to then write fillers, but that's them taking on a different role, and they'll be credited as both animator and writer. You can't just be a big animator and go; "I want to write this scene."
> 
> *And I dunno if the big animators would necessarily be good filler writers* :S



Lol maybe not... but i guess the "big" ones have at least a vague idea of what would look good on screen.  (oh and thanks for the explanation )

Neshru: Youtube have an automatic filter, which notifies the uploader if he has uploaded any licensed music. The user is then forced to either mute the audio or remove the video


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone else confused as to why the visuals in the new ED appear to be HD, when the episodes aren't? Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jul 4, 2009)

I recently discover a huge database about Shippuden and the anime staff who works on it : ManCity offer 300k per week for J.Terry


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a pretty awesome...Too bad I can't understand a thing.


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 4, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> That's a pretty awesome...Too bad I can't understand a thing.



Scénariste = Writer/Screenplay
Réalisateur = Director
Directeur de l'image = AD

This site is pretty useful actually. Just click on their names you see their earlier works.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the link. Normally we use the Japanese Wiki, but this is so much damn better. Really useful, thanks a lot!

If you go back a tab, you see links to all the episodes. It's really easy to use. Would be a lot easier if they were all on the same page, but ah well.

The writer for 117 is the same as the writer for 118, so it should be a pretty entertaining episode.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 4, 2009)

Blastrix said:


> Sc?nariste = Writer/Screenplay
> R?alisateur = Director
> Directeur de l'image = AD
> 
> This site is pretty useful actually. Just click on their names you see their earlier works.



Thanks...Is it italian?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 4, 2009)

French.

Turns out that the animation director for episodes 30, 71 and 113 was indeed Wakahayashi Atsushi. 

This rumour suddenly sprang out that Norio Matsumoto was the AD, but he was instead the main animator who did about 90% of 133 all himself.


----------



## neshru (Jul 4, 2009)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Anyone else confused as to why the visuals in the new ED appear to be HD, when the episodes aren't? Hopefully a sign of things to come.


So I wasn't the only one to have that impression?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 4, 2009)

neshru said:


> So I wasn't the only one to have that impression?



I've noticed it as well...


----------



## Catterix (Jul 4, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Nice site.. I didn't know Murata was the main director for the new Shippuuden movie.. did anyone ever point that out? Now I definitely want to see it, he won't let us down. I guess that means there is a pretty good chance of the real team 11 returning since he's still working on Naruto.



Yeah, Geg's definitely mentioned it a few times. And I've referred to the film as an hour and a half of high budget Team 11 lol

It's a shame he didn't write the story, he's just directing it to the best of his abilities.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 4, 2009)

neshru said:


> So I wasn't the only one to have that impression?



It's fairly noticeable... the image is hell of a lot better!

And well Murata directing to the best of his abilities will hopefully give great results


----------



## geG (Jul 4, 2009)

Catterix said:


> French.
> 
> Turns out that the animation director for episodes 30, 71 and 113 was indeed Wakahayashi Atsushi.
> 
> This rumour suddenly sprang out that Norio Matsumoto was the AD, but he was instead the main animator who did about 90% of 133 all himself.



Wakabayashi 

And yeah, Wakamoto did do about half of the animation in Wakabayashi's three episodes. According to the Japanese animation wiki site, it was:

30: Entire first half
71: Entire first half
133: From the beginning up until Naruto pins Sasuke against the cliff wall in the first half; every action scene in the second half


----------



## Nekki (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Catterix, would you mind if i asked you to send me your Yamashita video through whatever means possible?

I've been looking for one for ages (there used to be one posted in this thread but it was removed as well) and here you come with the stuff


----------



## Archah (Jul 7, 2009)

Confirmed:

*118:* Eum Ik-hyum
*119:* Kobayashi Yukari
*120:* Tokuda Yumenosuke
*121:* TBA


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh right. Cool, thanks.

No sign of Team 1.

Team 15 replacing them seems more and more likely. And wow, Team 14 are doing the first episode of Kakashi'a Gaiden...


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Archah said:


> Confirmed:
> 
> *118:* Eum Ik-hyum
> *119:* Kobayashi Yukari
> ...



Could you convert the names into Teams?...I'm used to it now, cause I really don't know any names. lol

Too bad there is no Team 1, but after watching the preview of the new movie, I think I understand their absence.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

118: Team 4 
119: Team 14 
120: Team 13


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

thx.

Mmmm, Hopefully some great animators like Yamashita work under Team 14 or Team 13.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah... would be appreciated. There was some very talented animators working on 78, for when Asuma attacks Hidan, and when he limped towards Hidan and sliced off his head.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jul 7, 2009)

Team 13 is considered as a very good team ? I'm a little confused... And Team 14, what episodes did they do recently ?

We can still hope that team 1 will handle episode 121, no ?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Team 13 is indeed a very good Team, I enjoy Tokuda's work a lot. But it's not quite what we'd hoped for when we were wondering if Team 1 might be doing both episodes.

Team 14's done episodes 78, 87, 96, 104 and 112. 

So they're not terrible. It's just depressing because this news brings an almost confirmation that Team 1 has left after brilliant good episodes.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Very true.

It's just getting less and less likely, we haven't seen their work for 20 episodes.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Team 13 is considered as a very good team ?


It is, though their last episode was ages ago (episode 95).


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, this is me hoping that the sign of their return after 25 episodes, could mean that we'll see Team 1 soon...

Man, hope is a persistent thing.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the answer... 

I thought Kakashi Gaiden was 120-121 but i understand now why you're so disapointed. Its 119-120, so team 14 will be doing 1 ep.

My faith in the recent improvement of Studiot Pierrot are ruined 

Just tell me that Team 1 will not be back and i'll seriously consider to read the manga :/

But funny how with Pierrot, there are still a little hope (team 13 coming back after a long time)


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Indeed. Team 14 isn't terrible, and I'm hoping that they'll pull through. The direction is fine, it's just the art can fall at times, so it can depend on the individual animator. Don't let your faith get ruined until you actually _see_ the show.

I can't say about Team 1, unfortunately 

But... I've only just realised. There's something odd about this rota. 

Team 4, followed by Team 14?

That's 2 bad teams in a row.

That's only been done for episodes 27&28, 43&44 and 83&84... when either directly following or preceding an _extremely_ well animated episode... Could this be a mistake? Could we be having 2 high quality animation episodes soon?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmm, not sure what to think about Junki Takegami. None of the episode he's written have I ever really cared about. He also wrote the 2nd Shippuuden movie. Which I've never finished because I found it so dull. He's also only ever written filler episodes. Some were fun, some were dull as hell.

Takahashi Shigeharu, again, not really amazingly keen on. He directed episodes like 46, where Naruto, Sakura and Yamato read a picture book for 15 minutes. He does, however, seem to have a very good talent for doing soft and touching moments, that are light and delicate. This could be good.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Team 4, followed by Team 14?
> 
> That's 2 bad teams in a row.


You're forgetting team 15 or whoever does the next episode, so it's 3 bad teams in a row.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2009)

*



			119-120:
Screenplay: Junki Takegami (119 and 120)
Episode Director: Shigeharu Takahashi (119 and 120)
Storyboard: 119 is team 14's normal guy, 120 seems to be unknown

121:
Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
rest unknown
		
Click to expand...

Thanx insane111 for info




			Hmm, not sure what to think about Junk Takegami. None of the episode he's written have I ever really cared about. He also wrote the 2nd Shippuuden movie. Which I've never finished because I found it so dull. He's also only ever written filler episodes. Some were fun, some were dull as hell.

Takahashi Shigeharu, again, not really amazingly keen on. He directed episodes like 46, where Naruto, Sakura and Yamato read a picture book for 15 minutes
		
Click to expand...


Catterix I actually enjoyed Shippuden 2nd movie and episode 46 and 36 was one it better episode of that arc.*


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

lol insane111 updated his post. Yuka Miyata? That's someone new.



neshru said:


> You're forgetting team 15 or whoever does the next episode, so it's 3 bad teams in a row.



I think, from their status, Team 15 appears to be a _good_ team. Along the same lines that Team 3 is somehow a good team.

This is all bullhooky I made up, but it does seem to make sense how they've rotated the good and bad teams.

However, I could get hopeful and say that Team 15 is indeed a bad team (Except that teams 4, 9, 12 and 14 are still around) which could mean we'll be getting 3 episodes of high quality animation soon


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

Team 15 is definitely one of the bottom tier teams. They're not too bad (or at least episode 109 wasn't), but if you consider them a good team you might as well call team 4 a good team too.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2009)

*you guys did team 7 has been replace or just their AD*


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Bleach is still high even in filler... 

Plus, the fact that Ogiso Shingo just did episode 226 makes me think he is the reason behind this low animation for Shippuuden.
I haven't watched the episode yet, but looking back at his previous episodes, the dude is a budget spender just like Suzuki.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, team rotas don't switch just like that.

I mean, in Part 1 Naruto, we still had good animation for another 8 episodes or so after the big fillers began. Including two Team 11 episodes.

And I see what you mean, Neshru, but I think I'll wait for an episode that's neither filler, nor their debut, to rate their quality. Hopefully 117 isn't as bad as you say.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2009)

*



			Bleach is still high even in filler... 

Plus, the fact that Ogiso Shingo just did episode 226 makes me think he is the reason behind this low animation for Shippuuden.
I haven't watched the episode yet, but looking back at his previous episodes, the dude is a budget spender just like Suzuki.
		
Click to expand...

or thier new production Hana-sakeru Seishōnen*


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> or thier new production Hana-sakeru Seishōnen*



Sorry, I'm not familiar with it. What's that?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2009)

*Hanasakeru Seishōnen is manga by Natsumi Itsuki that is being adapted by Studio Pierrot this past spring. And suppose to last until this October. 


The story focuses on Kajika Louisa Kugami Burnsworth, the product of a Caribbean encounter between the international magnate Harry Burnsworth and a Japanese woman 14 years ago. Kajika has been living in Japan as a middle school girl, until the elder Burnsworth summons her to America to choose a husband from three suitors. Kajika gets involved in international intrigue over oil and wealth in Southeast Asia, France, and America.*


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Mmmm, but every show have it's own budget and staff. Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

They do, but they all come from the same source. 

This is why I honestly believe you can draw parrallels between Bleach's budget and Naruto's. 

It's not much, but it's something.

However, Hanasakeru Seishōnen looks to have a set amount of episodes and a set budget, so I doubt this will make any difference to Naruto or Bleach, which are both long-running and completely different type of series.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> They do, but they all come from the same source.
> 
> This is why I honestly believe you can draw parrallels between Bleach's budget and Naruto's.
> 
> ...



Good point...


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2009)

*



			They do, but they all come from the same source. 

This is why I honestly believe you can draw parrallels between Bleach's budget and Naruto's. 

It's not much, but it's something.
		
Click to expand...

That why if a anime studio plans one doing a long running series they should just do one*


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Indeed. But don't forget that Pierrot originally planned to do 64 episodes of Bleach and leave it there. But then decided to continue it as a long-running show.

In hindsight, I think both Naruto and Bleach fans would say they'd have preferred them not to 

They could have continued it either every few months in short bouts, or as OVAs/Movies. Instead they've gone for a mixed budget, highly fillered show that's taken the budget out of (the vastly better ) Naruto.


----------



## lodmad (Jul 7, 2009)

Let's not forget that Pierrot is profiting with both shows. 
Even if both show can't have the high budget that fans would like them to have.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> or thier new production Hana-sakeru Seishōnen*


I don't think the fact that pierrot is animating another show other than naruto and bleach is the answer to why naruto looks so bad right now. I believe they were producing a third show even when shippuuden looked good.


----------



## ZE (Jul 7, 2009)

It?s a pity team1 is gone while team4 keeps their place in the staff. Now they just need to replace team7 and team 13 and we?ll have consistency.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm assuming you're being ironic there.


----------



## Archah (Jul 7, 2009)

No, i think he hasn't being ironic. If they replace team7 and team13 we'll have consistency of bad art & bad animation


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2009)

ZE said:


> It?s a pity team1 is gone while team4 keeps their place in the staff. Now they just need to replace team7 and team 13 and we?ll have consistency.



I can't believe there are still people who find Team 4 worse than teams like 3, 9, 12, and 14.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Team 3 with Zenchiro Ukerere is amazing.

I like Team 4 when it comes to talking episodes... but if I had to choose between Team 1 and Team 4, it's not hard 



And Archah, that's what I meant by him being ironic. 

"Let's hope they cut off my legs, so I won't have to run the race."


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2009)

Yuuki Kinoshita seriously needs to go though 

And yeah, obviously Team 1 is better than Team 4, but singling it out when there are still teams much worse than it is kinda :/

Plus they've gotten better at doing the action episodes. 110 was a Team 4 action episode and the animation was great.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jul 7, 2009)

I like team 4 too.

Their art is very good... 110 was very pleasant to watch, and the episode of H&K arc they did was very good too (but we still dont know if there were an external animator for the Rasen Shuriken part  )


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

They didn't animate the RasenShuriken part.

Team 4 did episode 76, which looked great. I can't remember 110, might check it out. 

But yeah, people seem to hate Team 4 just because they're so different. Whereas teams 9, 12 and 14 are worse, they seem more like... just "bad naruto animation" but Team 4 has a very different style that people really don't like, and I think episode 4's bad taste stays in people's mouth.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Team 4 art is good, but when it comes to animation, the animation feels as if it's lagging, making me blame my PC. 

Seriously though, they are much better than Team 9, 12, 14. I don't remember Team 3 episodes, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL Yeah, there's some bits that make me think my PC's just lagged lol. It's amazing, but in my ShippuuCut stuff, the animation actually looked _brilliant_ when run at 1.5x speed, it becomes fluid but full of momentum.

All it lacks is frame rate. In general, I love that style of animation, it's the sort of jerky, enigmatic animation that TTGL used, but Ik-Hyun just doesn't use the frames at his disposal.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> LOL Yeah, there's some bits that make me think my PC's just lagged lol. It's amazing, but in my ShippuuCut stuff, the animation actually looked _brilliant_ when run at 1.5x speed, it becomes fluid but full of momentum.
> 
> All it lacks is frame rate. In general, I love that style of animation, it's the sort of jerky, enigmatic animation that TTGL used, but Ik-Hyun just doesn't use the frames at his disposal.



lol, I've seen the trailer of your work...I think Deidara's fight with Gaara looked better.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, I've just figured out where most of their budget for this season went...
They needed it for their imminent switch to HD


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

neshru said:


> Hey, I've just figured out where most of their budget for this season went...
> They needed it for their imminent switch to HD



lol...So why only the ending is in HD? 

I hope they fully shift it to HD after KG.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 7, 2009)

neshru said:


> I don't think the fact that pierrot is animating another show other than naruto and bleach is the answer to why naruto looks so bad right now. I believe they were producing a third show even when shippuuden looked good.



They were doing Blue Dragon too back then, weren't they?


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

yes, I think that was the name.


----------



## ZE (Jul 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> I can't believe there are still people who find Team 4 worse than teams like 3, 9, 12, and 14.



It has more to do with how they animated episode 4. The worst episode ever only comparable to the episode when Naruto goes two tails for the first time against Deidara. Gaara vs Deidara had everything to be amazing, it wasn?t, team?s 4 is partly at fault, although I have to admit they got better, and I to recognize episode 84 is one of my favourites but that?s not entirely due to team?s 4 merit, the little bits animated by the special animator I don?t know the name of made the episode truly special.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2009)

There are tons of episodes worse than episode 4


----------



## ZE (Jul 7, 2009)

But they were unimportant episodes no one cares about, Gaara vs Deidara was one of the best fights in the manga.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

Really, aside from dancing gaara, episode 4's animation wasn't even that bad.


----------



## ZE (Jul 7, 2009)

The direction of the episode was worse, the birds were slow as hell and Deidara launched some and it seemed like he wasn’t even aiming at Gaara. There were a lot of bad things about that episode, it was like a nightmare. When I read it in the manga I thought it was mind blowing totally different from the anime.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2009)

sure, direction sucked. But that has nothing to do with the episode being done by team 4. Most of the episodes in the first and second arc had horrible direction and pacing.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> They didn't animate the RasenShuriken part.
> 
> Team 4 did episode 76, which looked great. I can't remember 110, might check it out.
> 
> But yeah, people seem to hate Team 4 just because they're so different. Whereas teams 9, 12 and 14 are worse, they seem more like... just "bad naruto animation" but Team 4 has a very different style that people really don't like, and I think episode 4's bad taste stays in people's mouth.



I've been a Team 4 lover for a long, long time already! People don't understand them  they still have a lot of room for improvement tho but they're great!

Also I have to agree with neshru on the above post... it's not team 4's fault that the direction sucked.


----------



## Archah (Jul 8, 2009)

I think episode 117 will have 2 animation directors.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 8, 2009)

Oooh? Oh aye, does Archah know something we don't know?


----------



## Archah (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol, no, i just have a hunch


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2009)

117 did only have 1 director, but it's almost impossible to see the name on that stream


----------



## Archah (Jul 9, 2009)

It's still blurry, but i'd say animation director was *Matsuoka Hideaki* (松岡秀明). He directed animation of some Prince of Tennis episodes (161, 170, 176).


----------



## Catterix (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, this makes it seem more and more likely that Team 1's replacement isn't forever, as they're constantly being replaced by different teams. No one seems to be sticking around, which really makes me hope this is only temporary.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 9, 2009)

Well the handling of this episode (117) was weird. First part had okay-bad (in Naruto scenes)- art and animation was average, i liked how Sasuke charged against the CS prisoner. Second part had worse art at a lot of parts but animation didn't differ too much...

An okay episode as far as this thread concerns, if they're only temp replacements for team 1 then i'm okay with it lol.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2009)

My theory about team 1's key animators showing up actually doesn't work. I decided to look up the people who did 86/93/101(team 1 episodes), and it actually seems like there's some kind of rota of good/bad key animators going on, nobody is necessarily attached to a team at all.

For example, there were 13 different people total who worked on 86/93/101(I'm *not* counting the "special" animators like Yamashita or Asai), All of those same people were spread 1-2 at a time throughout 103, 105, 107, 109, and 111 (all "good" episodes). But strangely, not one of those 13 people have appeared in 113-117 at all.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 9, 2009)

Very strange. Originally, there wasn't a rota. The people who animated episode 1, also did 9, 17 and 33.

But maybe it's since then that they've started rotating, because people have commented before that Team 1, however good they may be, have declined in quality somewhat.


----------



## Archah (Jul 9, 2009)

Confirmed, 117's animation director was Matsuoka Hideaki.


----------



## neshru (Jul 9, 2009)

Catterix said:


> because people have commented before that Team 1, however good they may be, have declined in quality somewhat.


I'd like to see proof of that, because I don't have that impression at all.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 9, 2009)

Well let's hope that for episode 125, we get Team 1 back, as that's their next scheduled episode. By 125, we should be at a really good part of the arc and I don't want it animated like this.

*Neshru,* proof of what? That some people have said they felt Team 1's quality has decreased? Well, kindly go fuck yourself mate  I ain't going through peoples' posts to find that, but if you must know it was animeblue, Hisoka (hjkgjkglsh person) and LuCas, and I'm fairly sure Geg agreed. It's all in this thread if you're that fussed. And I agree, not by much, but there was something a bit more dynamic in its animation.


----------



## neshru (Jul 9, 2009)

Catterix said:


> *Neshru,* proof of what?


Proof that different animators worked on the early team 1 episodes. What kind of proof could I be ever asking for?



Catterix said:


> Well, kindly go fuck yourself mate


lol, where did that come from? I will never understand why most of my posts seem to get you all worked up.



Catterix said:


> I ain't going through peoples' posts to find that


Fine, I wasn't directly asking you to do it. You seem to think I was challening you with my reply, but that's not the case at all. I didn't say "I think you have no idea what you're talking about, show me proof", I said " I'd like to see proof of that". If someone does, I'll apreciate it. If no one bothers, no big deal.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 9, 2009)

lol I wasn't worked up, hence the "" It's a culture thing, a lot of people I know say things like, "Oh yeah, well kindly go fuck yourself" if they're asked to do something that seems ludicrous. It's a joke, that's basically saying; "fuck no am I doing to do that" but also not getting irritated 

And that's why I was confused, you only quoted me saying people commented on the decline of Team 1, so I assumed you meant that, which was an odd thing to ask for proof of  

Soooo yeah, I wasn't worked up, I didn't think you were challenging me  However, I don't have the lists of animators who worked on them, I just compared the animators credits in the episodes, and I didn't notice any major changes until around episode 41. The same people then stuck around for 51, but under Tsukama instead of Kanezuka.

Ask Insane111, he seems to be looking everything up.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2009)

neshru said:


> Proof that different animators worked on the early team 1 episodes. What kind of proof could I be ever asking for?



Really this list is kind of pointless, I'm not even going to bother looking up the middle episodes. It's constantly changing, and 90% of these people also work with the other "good" teams. Like I said before it seems like there's a huge set of good/bad animators who rotate all over the place, it's a huge mess.

Episode 1:
冨澤佳也乃 (1, 9, 17, 86, 93)
岡崎洋美 (1, 9, 17, 25, 41)
田中ちゆき (1, 9, 25, 33, 41)
朝井聖子 (1, 9, 101)
久留米祐子 (1)
石川智美 (1)
津田昭宏 (1)
とみながまり (1)

Episode 9:
九鬼朱 (9, 17, 25, 86, 101)
冨澤佳也乃 (1, 9, 17, 86, 93)
岡崎洋美 (1, 9, 17, 25, 41)
田中ちゆき (1, 9, 25, 33, 41)
井上みゆき (1, 9, 17, 93)
高橋香織 (9, 17, 86, 93)
山崎敦子 (9, 17, 25, 93)
朝井聖子 (1, 9, 101)
河合滋樹 (9, 33, 41)
大河原烈 (9, 33)
拙者五郎 (9)
木下裕孝 (9)

Episode 17:
岡崎洋美 (1, 9, 17, 25, 41)
九鬼朱 (9, 17, 25, 86, 101)
冨澤佳也乃 (1, 9, 17, 86, 93)
井上みゆき (1, 9, 17, 93)
山崎敦子 (9, 17, 25, 93)
高橋香織 (9, 17, 86, 93)
福田忠 (17, 93)

Episode 25:
九鬼朱 (9, 17, 25, 86, 101)
岡崎洋美 (1, 9, 17, 25, 41)
田中ちゆき (1, 9, 25, 33, 41)
山崎敦子 (9, 17, 25, 93)
山下宏幸 (25, 33, 41)
西村広 (25, 41)
齋藤新明 (25)
甲田正行 (25)
冨阪佳也乃 (25)
山縣研一 (25)

Episode 33:
田中ちゆき (1, 9, 25, 33, 41)
河合滋樹 (9, 33, 41)
山下宏幸 (25, 33, 41)
大河原烈 (9, 33)
九鬼　朱 (33)
冨沢佳也乃 (33)
多田雅治 (33)

Episode 41:
田中ちゆき (1, 9, 25, 33, 41)
岡崎洋美 (1, 9, 17, 25, 41)
河合滋樹 (9, 33, 41)
山下宏幸 (25, 33, 41)
西村広 (25, 41)
スタジオライ ブ (41)
宮司好文 (41)
ぴえろ作画室 (41)
橋本知枝 (41)

------------------

Episode 86:
冨澤佳也乃 (1, 9, 17, 86, 93)
九鬼朱 (9, 17, 25, 86, 101)
高橋香織 (9, 17, 86, 93)
木藤貴之 (86, 93)
松本昌代 (86, 101)
藤田麻貴 (86, 101)
丸山泰英 (86)
ウクレレ善似郎 (86)

Episode 93:
冨澤佳也乃 (1, 9, 17, 86, 93)
井上みゆき　(1, 9, 17, 93)
山崎敦子 (9, 17, 25, 93)
高橋香織 (9, 17, 86, 93)
木藤貴之 (86, 93)
福田忠 (17, 93)
兵渡勝 (93)
夘野一郎 (93)

Episode 101: 
九鬼朱 (9, 17, 25, 86, 101)
朝井聖子 (1, 9, 101)
藤田麻貴 (86, 101)
松本昌代 (86, 101)
鮫島寿志 (101)
三井寿 (101)

this list is only limited to the episodes here, otherwise most of these people would have 10 more episodes listed next to each of their names from various teams. It's way too much work to find all that out


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Pretty sure Hiroyuki Yamashita (山下宏幸) was in 93 and 101 too.



he was, I didn't list him on purpose  and yeah that guys blog is neat I've been following it for a while.. I swear it got posted here somewhere a long time ago.

On another note 117 is definitely considered a "bad" team by Pierrot. All of the animators were people who worked on 114, and a couple from 112/various other bad episodes. That means we're having *four *bad teams in a row unless team 14 is really buffed up somehow for KG.

116: team 9 (bad)
117: team.. 17? (bad)
118: team 4 (bad)
119: team 14 (bad)


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 10, 2009)

We could say they are saving up for a movie quality 4-part (split into two parts ) 
*Spoiler*: _BIG SPOILER FOR NON-MANGA READERS_ 



Itachi vs Sasuke battle.




I don't think it works that way though.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. This makes me really hopeful for 121-126, which is supposed to be a rather 
*Spoiler*: _tiny spoiler_ 



big battle.




I daresay Team 14 will be buffed up a bit anyway, but even so.

And *Green Poncho*, that isn't impossible, but that event won't be happening for another 15-20 episodes or so, so whilst I bet that it'll be treated like royalty, I can't imagine what's going on now to be because of that event so far away.

Also, if these are how the _bad_ teams now look, it's a hell of a lot better than the bad teams used to look in Shippuuden.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

Actually what the hell, 117 is a complete clone of the animators that did 106 (and 114). I think that means we definitely won't be seeing them again until after the fight is over. 

edit: damn typos


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

So they were essentially Team 12 animators under a different animation director?

That's weird, because 106 and 114 were much better done than 117.

Man, all this new news of animators is getting so messed up and confusing! Hopefully the fact that they've done 114 and 117, 2 episodes so close together, means that we've just started a whole new rota, with episode 117 onwards.


----------



## neshru (Jul 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> That's weird, because 106 and 114 were much better done than 117.


True. does that mean team 12's animator director is actually skilled? LOL


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Man, all this new news of animators is getting so messed up and confusing! Hopefully the fact that they've done 114 and 117, 2 episodes so close together, means that we've just started a whole new rota, with episode 117 onwards.



lol if i made a full list of the key animators it would probably be easier to tell how they assign them, but there's no way I'm going through that many people 

but it's not really too complicated, basically there's a big set of good animators and a big set of bad animators. Some of them are attached to specific teams and some of them aren't. For example, from the little that I looked at I noticed a good bit of team 1 animators also work on team 13 episodes. But I haven't looked at any team 7 or 3 episodes yet, for all I know some of them might work on those too.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

neshru said:


> True. does that mean team 12's animator director is actually skilled? LOL



lol Well I've maintained since 106 first aired that for a Team 12 episode, it was really good. I enjoyed a lot of the action. However, I think this could largely be more due to the new Storyboarder for Team 12, Anbi Suzu. He started with episode 106, whereas before then it had always been Kimura Hiroshi. And it was with 106 that we started seeing a lot more interesting perspectives, that helped make the episode seem more dynamic. Hiroshi stayed on to direct 106 and 114.



insane111 said:


> lol if i made a full list of the key animators it would probably be easier to tell how they assign them, but there's no way I'm going through that many people
> 
> but it's not really too complicated, basically there's a big set of good animators and a big set of bad animators. Some of them are attached to specific teams and some of them aren't. For example, from the little that I looked at I noticed a good bit of team 1 animators also work on team 13 episodes. But I haven't looked at any team 7 or 3 episodes yet, for all I know some of them might work on those too.



lol Don't worry, that's far too much to ask of you. Major props to you for the effort and info you've provided. 

I'm curious if the animators' presence depends on the animation director working at that time. Because for example, Team 3's quality when it's Ukerere directing is a _lot_ better, in both art and animation, than when Yuki is directing.

God, I'm glad this thread exists, I've learnt so much more about animation since starting this. Now I've just got to redo the first page  I've got the plan already set out, I just have to do it.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn I've taught you all well about animation, you all surpass me now and i'll be extinct very soon. 
I shall now be the student of this thread, and i'm happy to see everyone learn off my teachings. 
My former pupils I have a question, who the hell is doing episode 118?
edit: Oh nvm found it. Wow team 4 looks like team 1.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2009)

insane111 said:


> On another note 117 is definitely considered a "bad" team by Pierrot. All of the animators were people who worked on 114, and a couple from 112/various other bad episodes. That means we're having *four *bad teams in a row unless team 14 is really buffed up somehow for KG.
> 
> 116: team 9 (bad)
> 117: team.. 17? (bad)
> ...


Team 4 isn't bad


----------



## Nekki (Jul 10, 2009)

The jerkyness is there... AND I LOVE IT (dodges flaming stones)

Btw, i remember people saying that faces in Team 4 are always the same.. and damn that's so true. In the preview for 118, that part where they barely show Kimimaro closing the door i thought it was Hidan with make-up. haha.

But i still love team 4


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2009)

Like I've mentioned before most of the Japanese fanbase seems to like Team 4's episodes based on the comments I've read on 2ch and blogs and stuff. I've even seen a few comments say it's their favorite rotation and looking forward to all of their episodes and one comment about being disappointed that they weren't doing Kakashi Gaiden.

Pretty stark contrast to a lot of the comments you get here


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

I personally don't mind them, I think they're easily the best out of 4/9/12/14 (and even 3 sometimes). I just meant they're cosidered a "bad" team on the rota


----------



## neshru (Jul 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Team 4 isn't bad


It isn't, but the point is that it's not one of what we call the good teams, those teams with good animators that are directly supported by studio pierrot.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

now you all made me go looking at more credits  team 4 actually seem to be the only ones who have a set of animators that don't work for any other teams. (maybe because they're all Korean? who knows.)


----------



## neshru (Jul 10, 2009)

insane111 said:


> (maybe because they're all Korean? who knows.)


Yes, team 4's episodes are most likely outsourced. Same for team 9 and team 14 episodes I believe.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

I've updated the first post of this thread now. Including a picture graph of _most_ of the Animation Directors and their storyboarders (Take quite a pinch of salt with the storyboards, as they leap from team to team so much. I just put which storyboardist stayed with which team the most )

I'm also going to edit the 2nd post soon, getting rid of my stupid rating system.



Geg said:


> Like I've mentioned before most of the Japanese fanbase seems to like Team 4's episodes based on the comments I've read on 2ch and blogs and stuff. I've even seen a few comments say it's their favorite rotation and looking forward to all of their episodes and one comment about being disappointed that they weren't doing Kakashi Gaiden.
> 
> Pretty stark contrast to a lot of the comments you get here



Indeed. That style is really appreciated in Japan, I remember a head animator in an early Gundam series being the one to use it, there's an AMV on youtube somewhere. And it's a style that's remained for ages.

I guess that's why Team 4 have stayed for so long. I think many western anime fans like to delude themselves that the animation in anime is always fluid and beautiful, and so anything that goes against it is wrong. But in Japan itself, I've seen a lot of support for the... "character" of the animation, rather than the fluidity. The animation can be jerky and cheap, but so long as it catches your eye and has lots of energy behind it, they love it.



neshru said:


> It isn't, but the point is that it's not one of what we call the good teams, those teams with good animators that are directly supported by studio pierrot.



Indeed. Ever since the beginning Pierrot have always had their "Good" and "Bad" teams, which you can see from the rotation and also the animators and tools they use for each team. The better teams get more support from the Studio.



insane111 said:


> now you all made me go looking at more credits  team 4 actually seem to be the only ones who have a set of animators that don't work for any other teams. (maybe because they're all Korean? who knows.)



Most likely, as Neshru pointed out, the fact that it's outsourced is most likely why. There's no point actually importing the Korean animators to work under a Team 3 episode or something.

The only time I can think of that had a switch was episode 50, which was done with a Korean Team 9, but also had a lot of Japanese animators involved.


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2009)

Catterix, I saw the pic you put up, but it's really small. It's impossible to read anything.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my God, that's absurd. That picture is really large, has photobucket shrunk it or something?

Anyone know a way to upload a picture and _not_ have it shrunk?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh my God, that's absurd. That picture is really large, has photobucket shrunk it or something?
> 
> Anyone know a way to upload a picture and _not_ have it shrunk?



Use imageshack, it won't do that


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2009)

Imageshack is getting hacked though lol

Use tinypic or imageftw


----------



## Veja24 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi guys! Any news about animation getting better since ep 117?


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Geg said:


> Imageshack is getting hacked though lol
> 
> Use tinypic or imageftw



Imageshack is getting hacked? Use imageshack


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

Veja24 said:


> Hi guys! Any news about animation getting better since ep 117?



Hmm, not as of yet, to be honest. Episode 120 is going to get a very good animation director, but other than that, we don't know much.



liborek3 said:


> Imageshack is getting hacked? Use imageshack



lol I had wondered. I signed up two days ago and never got my registration email. Might do tinypic or something.


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol I had wondered. I signed up two days ago and never got my registration email. Might do tinypic or something.


So, when will you upload it and post link?


----------



## neshru (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol I had wondered. I signed up two days ago and never got my registration email. Might do tinypic or something.


You don't need to register to upload images to imageshack, you know


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm. It told me I did lol Maybe that's all part of the hack :S Would be a very weird hack if it was...

Anyhow, it's uploaded and on the first page. Sorry about some of the pictures, I did it in a bit of a rush. And as I said, take a pinch of salt with the Storyboardists, as the list is just to demonstrate their tendency to leap around.


----------



## Veja24 (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Hmm, not as of yet, to be honest. Episode 120 is going to get a very good animation director, but other than that, we don't know much.


 *Catterix*, you seem tho know a lot about it. What do you think - do better teams work on more important parts of the story, or it's a matter of Russian roulette, teams do what they get, no mater how important fight/scene is?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

Veja24 said:


> *Catterix*, you seem tho know a lot about it. What do you think - do better teams work on more important parts of the story, or it's a matter of Russian roulette, teams do what they get, no mater how important fight/scene is?



In general, in Shippuuden, it's a bit of a russian roulette. There have been 3 occassions when we've had 2 good teams specifically chosen to do a fight (Eps 25&26, 41&42 and 85&86). In Part 1, it's not much different but bad teams did tend to do the talking episodes.

And at the moment, it does look like that could be changing, given the rather simple talking episodes have had bad teams doing them, which would leave the good teams to do the action episodes coming up.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 14, 2009)

did anyone ever figure out what the hell is with them not being able to get the right info for some episodes any more?

113: 未定 
117: 未定 
121: 未定 

Actually there's kind of a pattern going on there. It's only episodes with directors that Naruto has never had before, and they're all 4 episodes apart. Does that mean 121 is going to be another random director that they pulled out of nowhere?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

I dunno, it's weird. This does imply that they're temporary stand-ins. People called in on short notice, which could also explain why each of those episodes looked rushed, even 113.

Insane111, could you check something for me? The animators who worked on 113, did they animate any Team 13 episodes? (45, 53, 61, 71, 88?) Thanks


----------



## insane111 (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Insane111, could you check something for me? The animators who worked on 113, did they animate any Team 13 episodes? (45, 53, 61, 71, 88?) Thanks



The second half was a 100% Korean staff, just like team 4. But I don't think it was any of team 4's animators, I'm not 100% sure though because all their damn names look so similar 

The entire first half was done by Asai alone, unless the koreans also worked under her... but either way she was the only Japanese animator in the entire episode.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow. That is really interesting, I had been wondering because the credits I saw had a lot of Koreans.

Do we have a list of the animators to episodes 119 or 120? 

Sorry for all the questions. I was first curious to know if 113 was Team 13's animators as that is their scheduled place in comparison to 120. But it seems not. Pierrot are really confusing me at the moment.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Do we have a list of the animators to episodes 119 or 120?



I wish, but you can't get that info until the episode actually airs


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2009)

insane111 said:


> The second half was a 100% Korean staff, just like team 4. But I don't think it was any of team 4's animators, I'm not 100% sure though because all their damn names look so similar


I'd say probably not, since they each have a heading over their names in the credits. Team 4's animators say Jiwoo Animation, and ep 113's say Hanjin Animation. So different companies of animators I guess.

Both seem to be pretty good compared to most other Korean animation teams the series has had though.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, i meant to ask this a long time ago but i kinda forgot. What's the deal with Dr. Movie and Nara? Are they animation studios??

If so, are they Korean? (I had heard somewhere that Dr. Movie is Korean).
I ask because i see them in the credits of pretty much every series i watch lol. They seem to be very popular 

Do they have any talented animators at all or do they just fill-in scenes? Hmm so many questions.


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2009)

Dr. Movie is a korean animation team. And Nara is an animation team.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nekki said:


> Oh, i meant to ask this a long time ago but i kinda forgot. What's the deal with Dr. Movie and Nara? Are they animation studios??
> 
> If so, are they Korean? (I had heard somewhere that Dr. Movie is Korean).
> I ask because i see them in the credits of pretty much every series i watch lol. They seem to be very popular
> ...



Yeah they are both animation studios. Dr. Movie is definitely Korean, I'm not sure about Nara. They mainly do things like "in-between" animation (*not *key animation), background art/animation, digital stuff, "clean-up/finish" animation, all sorts of stuff like that. 

Of course they do key animation as well, but for these 2 their main role in Naruto seems to just be inbetween animation/background art/digital stuff. Pierrot uses other studios like we were talking about above for "outside" key animators. That's just what I can remember off the top of my head, maybe I'll go look it all up again later.

*edit*: here's Dr. Movie's website if you're interested in reading about them some: here

*edit again*: here's a small explanation on the difference between key animation/inbetween animation for anyone that doesn't know yet: "Animators who draw the key cels (key animators) draw the key images of character movements following the instructions of the storyboards. Animators who draw in-between cels (in-between animators) draw images that fill in the spaces between the key cels and clean up all the key cels. People who seek to become animators start their careers as in-between animators. There are pursue careers as in-between veterans, but most people build up experience and become key animators."


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 17, 2009)

I really like T4. I'll take T4 over the last three episodes. Crazy how a freakin' T12 episode has been the best episode this arc has had so far.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 18, 2009)

Really? You preferred 114 to 113 or 115?


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 18, 2009)

113 had great animation for the first half, but the episode itself was pretty boring since nothing really happened. 115 had good art, decent animation, but was again, simply not a very enjoyable episode to me. 114 had crap art and below average animation, but damn if it wasn't entertaining.


----------



## geG (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah despite the wonky art at points I'd say 114 was the best episode of the arc so far in terms of content and how it was presented.


----------



## Veja24 (Jul 18, 2009)

I liked ep's 114 dynamics very much, too


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 21, 2009)

Any info for the upcoming teams ( After KG ) ?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 21, 2009)

BaDooDi said:


> Any info for the upcoming teams ( After KG ) ?



nope, the animation info for the upcoming 4 episodes is always released around the 6th or 7th of every month in a magazine. It has never changed and it never will.

but I'm pretty excited to see who's doing the upcoming episodes too, I'm expecting at least 1 "special" team for the upcoming fight.


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 21, 2009)

insane111 said:


> but I'm pretty excited to see who's doing the upcoming episodes too, I'm expecting at least 1 "special" team for the upcoming fight.



I wish that too


----------



## LuCas (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll predict that once we see the next animators for the next 4 episodes after kakashi gaiden it'll all be the crazy mo-f-ing animators. Can't wait. I read the upcoming fight also, it does need/should have the besterestest animation


----------



## geG (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a post on 2ch about how KG was done. Not sure if it's reliable, but whatever:

"Because 339 was done pretty poorly, Kanezuka-san (Team 1's animation director) had to rush to do character art retouches...
340 had an all-around excellent animation staff, so please look forward to it."

I guess that means they actually care enough about KG to try to fix Team 14's art instead of just leaving it like it is.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 22, 2009)

Great...So he is still around.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice  now i'm really looking forward to kakashi gaiden. 
I'll believe it just because its a good thing.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 22, 2009)

seems like they've been scrambling around like crazy to get episodes 113-121 done, what a mess. Even though this movie is being treated special compared to the other 5, it's shitty that they let it affect the show.


----------



## neshru (Jul 22, 2009)

Geg said:


> I guess that means they actually care enough about KG to try to fix Team 14's art instead of just leaving it like it is.


Yup, good to hear. The comment about 120 sounds good too, even though I didn't expect anything less. It would be quite ridiculous if episode 120 ended up looking worse than some filler episodes done by the best teams.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds very hopeful. I don't think there's been a single piece of information regarding the animation process from 2ch that's ever actually been wrong. So I now just trust them.

I like the sounds of this, not only does it mean Kanezuka is still around, but this shows good promise for KG... And it also gives me hope that later episodes will be treated well, if Pierrot are actually bothering to touch up animation and art from Team 14.


----------



## Veja24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Man, I would so like to see Sasuke in a fight that is the same quality as eps 85-86


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 22, 2009)

*



			Here's a post on 2ch about how KG was done. Not sure if it's reliable, but whatever:

"Because 339 was done pretty poorly, Kanezuka-san (Team 1's animation director) had to rush to do character art retouches...
340 had an all-around excellent animation staff, so please look forward to it."

I guess that means they actually care enough about KG to try to fix Team 14's art instead of just leaving it like it is.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear Geg also it give me hope that Kanezuka and his team will be back to do some upcoming episodes. 

Also did his team worked on this year movie because from the sneak peak  and some trailers for the movie reminds me of his team *


----------



## Catterix (Jul 22, 2009)

Veja24 said:


> Man, I would so like to see Sasuke in a fight that is the same quality as eps 85-86



I find that to be quite likely. Or if not actually on _that_ level, something not far off. In all the fights of this arc, I can imagine only one really requiring such high quality animation, and that won't be for another 20 episodes or so. Hopefully we'll hear news on any Sasuke fights and if they feature any real good animation like that.



Animeblue said:


> *
> That's good to hear Geg also it give me hope that Kanezuka and his team will be back to do some upcoming episodes.
> 
> Also did his team worked on this year movie because from the sneak peak  and some trailers for the movie reminds me of his team *



It's possible that they did. 102 was when the animation rotas plummeted, and episodes 102-120 would have been animated around the same time that the movie was being made, which could've explained Team 1's absence, etc.

However, the style of the movie is more like Team 11 to me. Masahiko Murata, one of the animation directors for Team 11, is the director (not necessarily animation director) of this movie, and I find the film to be very much in his style, rather than Team 1's.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 22, 2009)

*Catterix just that the 1st 3 minutes of movie and the last trailer of movie reminds of Team 1 for some reason  And how Sai is drew resemble Team 1 to me*


----------



## Catterix (Jul 22, 2009)

What do you mean it's the first 3 minutes? :S What are you referring to? For one, most of us have seen the first 15 minutes of the movie, and secondly, I was including the trailers as well.

Sai does indeed look like he does in Team 1, but really, every good team drew Sai exactly the same. Team 1's trademark is a long forehead, wide cheeks, and small chin. There isn't much of this seen in the movie, as most character seem to have a pretty strong jawline, which is a Team 11 trademark.


----------



## Even (Jul 23, 2009)

the movie does look a lot like Team 11, and I'm really looking forward to it 

The news about KG are great  Seems like they are giving KG the treatment it deserves In any case, I guess we'll see some of it in today's preview. Can't wait for it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah the team mostly looked like team 11's work another thing to notice is their light patterns...


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 23, 2009)

*



			What do you mean it's the first 3 minutes?  What are you referring to? For one, most of us have seen the first 15 minutes of the movie, and secondly, I was including the trailers as well.
		
Click to expand...

Catterix I was referring to that first 3 of 15 minutes preview that was shown at Japan Expo 2009 in Pairs,France and last trailer that I saw of Naruto Shippūden: Hi no Ishi o Tsugumono 




			Sai does indeed look like he does in Team 1, but really, every good team drew Sai exactly the same. Team 1's trademark is a long forehead, wide cheeks, and small chin. There isn't much of this seen in the movie, as most character seem to have a pretty strong jawline, which is a Team 11 trademark.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying that Naruto Shippūden: Hi no Ishi o Tsugumono doesn't looks like  Masahiko Murata's team style, I was just asking did  Masahiko Murata have team 1 or even possible team 7 animators working under him for Naruto Shippūden: Hi no Ishi o Tsugumono b/c like I said above it's just reminds me of their work that all.*


----------



## Catterix (Jul 23, 2009)

The animators will copy the animation director's style. So it's possible that there's some Team 1 animators in the movie, but you wouldn't be able to recognise them, as they'll be animating in Murata's style.

If anything looks like Team 1, it's most likely a coincidence.


----------



## neshru (Jul 23, 2009)

It looks like the post from 2ch was true after all. The crunchyroll preview that is all from episode 119 has no sign of bad art. Awesome.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 23, 2009)

*



			It looks like the post from 2ch was true after all. The crunchyroll preview that is all from episode 119 has no sign of bad art. Awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Neshru I was saying that in the Kakashi Gaiden thread *


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2009)

I see Yamashita style in the preview.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 23, 2009)

Indeed! It looks brilliant, some really good knife combat, Yamashita style!! 

To be honest, I would happily sacrifice Team 1, if they would then be in position to correct every other team to the correct art style. Then we'd just have loads of good looking episodes.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2009)

lol, that would be awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 23, 2009)

now I'm even more excited for the next episode which is supposed to be excellent

I dont think yamashita will be working on the next one too,so hopefully there will be another animator who will do a yamashita's level fighting scene for the next one (ep.120) 

well,that's if the next one got fighting,I dont know


----------



## Catterix (Jul 23, 2009)

^ Very little of that made sense.

Yamashita seems to be working on episode 120. The preview was for both eps 119 and 120.

But hopefully, we'll also get another great animator for 119.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 23, 2009)

oh didnt know that

Edit:both episodes will air together ?

Edit:great a special?even better


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2009)

What are the chances of Asai working in the special? I think she worked once with Team 13 in episode 95, I think.


----------



## neshru (Jul 23, 2009)

Catterix said:


> But hopefully, we'll also get another great animator for 119.


I'd be satisfied with the regular team 14 animation, as long as there's no ugly art. But if they're gonna pull a episode 84, even better.



XMURADX said:


> What are the chances of Asai working in the special? I think she worked once with Team 13 in episode 95, I think.


She has worked more than once with team 13, a lot of times actually. Yes, I'd expect her to be on 120 too.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2009)

Great...Now I'm more excited.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 23, 2009)

*Hgfdsahjkl and  XMURADX here both preview version


Spoiler:  



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rYlQPphZYQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eInO2tITv8U][/YOUTUBE]


*


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Animeblue, it was a different preview.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 23, 2009)

The art style of the preview is the same as the Part I style. It's so stupid that they can honestly continue to use the style based off of Hirofumi Suzuki, yet they choose to use this garbage style instead. It's the worst part of Shippuuden and this just shows that it's by choice


----------



## geG (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah the first preview is for 119 only. The second has scenes from both but it's only 10 seconds long thanks to the movie preview.

edit:


envoyofuno said:


> The art style of the preview is the same as the Part I style. It's so stupid that they can honestly continue to use the style based off of Hirofumi Suzuki, yet they choose to use this garbage style instead. It's the worst part of Shippuuden and this just shows that it's by choice


lol. No, it's not.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2009)

The environment resembles the Forest of Death in part 1.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks Animeblue

looks great


----------



## insane111 (Jul 23, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> What are the chances of Asai working in the special? I think she worked once with Team 13 in episode 95, I think.



She has worked with them more than once, she does key animation for both team 1 and 13 fairly often just like Yamashita so there's always a chance.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

neshru said:


> I'd be satisfied with the regular team 14 animation, as long as there's no ugly art. But if they're gonna pull a episode 84, even better.



True, I've never found Team 14's animation to be particularly unsatisfactory, it's the art that's always brought them down, and it's pure inconsistencies. I remember thinking that Hinata V Rubberman and Kakashi V Guren were well animated, considering.

Weird to think that KG is something we've been waiting for since May 2005... And it's finally here. Just for the sake of completion, I'm glad we're finally getting it.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 25, 2009)

The biggest reason why fans -other than the story fans- looked forward to KG so much is because it was the point that simply marked the definitive end of fillers back then, and the moving onto canon.

The animation truly looks amazing.. but at this point in time it should've been an OVA, because it didn't really work placing it right in the middle of this arc, lol.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 25, 2009)

*



			The animation truly looks amazing.. but at this point in time it should've been an OVA, because it didn't really work placing it right in the middle of this arc, lol.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Nekki like Konoha no Sato no Dai Undoukai (Konoha Village Great Athletic Meet)
least it getting special treatment in art and animation department*


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 25, 2009)

So, none of the teams are gone, right? Team 13 is still here, Team 7 worked on 115, and Team 1 fixed 119? That's good. I wonder what all of the randomness that was the last batch of episodes was about? It just doesn't make sense to me that the movie would hurt the series' budget, and Kakashi Gaiden, while seemingly animated very well, really shouldn't be the cause either. 

And as much as I hope it, I'm not so sure the big event that starts in a few episodes is going to have blow-out animation, so it's probably not that either. Just rushed? Wonder how Pierrot managed that. Hmm. 

Weird.


----------



## Feraligatr (Jul 25, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> So, none of the teams are gone, right? Team 13 is still here, Team 7 worked on 115, and Team 1 fixed 119? That's good. I wonder what all of the randomness that was the last batch of episodes was about? It just doesn't make sense to me that the movie would hurt the series' budget, and Kakashi Gaiden, while seemingly animated very well, really shouldn't be the cause either.
> 
> And as much as I hope it, I'm not so sure the big event that starts in a few episodes is going to have blow-out animation, so it's probably not that either. Just rushed? Wonder how Pierrot managed that. Hmm.
> 
> Weird.



My guess is that it could very well be that they need to stretch alot of the budget for planning of future episodes. I think because we have the movie probably does share some of the same budget as the episodes. Perhaps the movie will bring in enough money that we could be seeing some well animated episodes in the not too distant future!


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> So, none of the teams are gone, right? Team 13 is still here, Team 7 worked on 115, and Team 1 fixed 119? That's good. I wonder what all of the randomness that was the last batch of episodes was about? It just doesn't make sense to me that the movie would hurt the series' budget, and Kakashi Gaiden, while seemingly animated very well, really shouldn't be the cause either.
> 
> And as much as I hope it, I'm not so sure the big event that starts in a few episodes is going to have blow-out animation, so it's probably not that either. Just rushed? Wonder how Pierrot managed that. Hmm.
> 
> Weird.



Well, we're not sure about Team 7. 115 was a different animation director, but using the animators from Team 7, so we'll have to wait and see if Horikoshi returns. But yeah, Team 13 have returned, and Team 1's presence is felt.

And the movie shouldn't affect the budget of the show. When movies get made, they get their separate budget. Often they may borrow animators, and some funding from the show's bank, but given this is done every single year, I see no reason for there to be a change now.

The reason is most likely as Feraligatr says below...



Feraligatr said:


> My guess is that it could very well be that they need to stretch alot of the budget for planning of future episodes. I think because we have the movie probably does share some of the same budget as the episodes. Perhaps the movie will bring in enough money that we could be seeing some well animated episodes in the not too distant future!



It is most likely that given we are looking at three 6+chapter battles coming right after the other, Pierrot is saving their budget (and maybe even their teams) for these upcoming events. Because given Pierrot are an animation studio, there's no way they could've missed just how bad some of the previous battles looked.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, 3 6+ chapter battles? I read 1, but theres 2 more  now it makes sense.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 25, 2009)

LuCas said:


> Wow, 3 6+ chapter battles? I read 1, but theres 2 more  now it makes sense.



yeah, I'm predicting it will go like this, and the 3rd one is pretty much a given.

1st fight: above average animation (similar to 84-88's quality in the H&K arc)
2nd fight: average animation, just normal teams.
3rd fight: godly animation (similar to 131-135's quality in part 1)


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

lol most likely. The 2nd fight doesn't necessarily require Norio Matsumoto/Hirofumi Suzuki esque animation, it just needs the art to look nice and for the animation to be fluid. The final fight, I genuinely wouldn't be surprised if it was 3 episodes of Part 1's 133 animation. 

And insane111, are you considering episode 85 to be just above average animation?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 25, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And insane111, are you considering episode 85 to be just above average animation?



nah, I was just rating those 5 episodes as a whole (the other episodes drug it down to an "above average" fight overall.)


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

*dragged* it down  Sorry, I'm a language nazi. "Drug" doesn't exist as anything other than a noun.

And yeah, gotcha. Although it had episode 85's amazing animation, the whole thing overall equal above average animation.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm sure the third fight will be animated insanely well. If it's not, THAT will surprise me. It's a shame that no one thinks that the second fight will be animated well, since I'm looking forward to that more than the other two (shame the Japanese don't like it lol ). The first fight will probably be animated quite well as well, but even if it's like the H&K fight, I don't see why these episodes are suffering due to it; the rest of the H&K arc, while not animated insanely well, wasn't bad either (except the beginning of 80 with that Kakuzu filler fight bit). 

The only thing I can think of is that the third fight is stealing the budget, which honestly wouldn't be surprising, but they can't be on that already... can they?

I really hope we get some enjoyable fights, since unlike seemingly half of this board, I enjoy the fights in this arc quite a bit, and the next arc is even better.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 25, 2009)

insane111 said:


> yeah, I'm predicting it will go like this, and the 3rd one is pretty much a given.
> 
> 1st fight: above average animation (similar to 84-88's quality in the H&K arc)
> 2nd fight: average animation, just normal teams.
> 3rd fight: godly animation (similar to 131-135's quality in part 1)



First fight was very fun in the manga, I hope it gets nice animation, overall.

The other 2 fights were quite disappointing for me in the manga, but I'm expecting godly animation for the third fight, that's for sure.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> I'm sure the third fight will be animated insanely well. If it's not, THAT will surprise me. It's a shame that no one thinks that the second fight will be animated well, since I'm looking forward to that more than the other two (shame the Japanese don't like it lol ). The first fight will probably be animated quite well as well, but even if it's like the H&K fight, I don't see why these episodes are suffering due to it; the rest of the H&K arc, while not animated insanely well, wasn't bad either (except the beginning of 80 with that Kakuzu filler fight bit).
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that the third fight is stealing the budget, which honestly wouldn't be surprising, but they can't be on that already... can they?
> 
> I really hope we get some enjoyable fights, since unlike seemingly half of this board, I enjoy the fights in this arc quite a bit, and the next arc is even better.



The H&K arc had ONE big fight, and thus the 8 episodes beforehand didn't have to suffer.

This arc has 3 really _BIG_ fights following one after the other. And it's not like the episodes have been especially suffering: 
113 was average to good quality. 
114 was the best we've ever seen from Team 12, and it looked fine. 
115 looked great. 
116 was average quality for Team 9, no worse than Team 9's work in the H&K arc. 
117 was badly animated, but still better than the usual bad teams. 
118 was pretty good for Team 4.

It's just that we've had a whole load of bad teams together, implying that they're preparing for a big battle.

And I'm sure the second fight will look *great*. Good animation and good art, but I'm expecting an overall quality that rivals episode 79. I'm sure they'll try to make it look good, but it would be a silly business decision to put loads of money into a fight that genuinely doesn't need it.

And depending on the pace they're heading for, it's perfectly possible that they're in the very early stages of the third fight. The first fight has definitely finished animation, and most probably finished being dubbed. The second fight is most likely being animated as we speak. The third fight is being storyboarded and planned.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 25, 2009)

I can agree with pretty much all of that, except your comment about 118. I usually think Team 4 does very good episodes, much better than most of the other animation teams. 118 was absolutely terrible, though. It's hard to believe that it's the same group of animators and all that animated 84 and even 110 (since 84 obviously had a higher budget and Yamashita).


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2009)

Terrible? Nah, not even close. And the animator who did the good action in 110 is the same person who did the action in 118, Tsutomu Ohshrio.

Anyway, according to a post on the spoiler thread on 2ch, 123 is going to be another Suzuki episode. Though nothing's confirmed yet obviously.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe I'll give 118 a rewatch, but I really didn't like it at all the first time I did. I guess it could be due to how boring this bit of the storyline is, but it just wasn't adapted well at all, and the animation was really clunky to me (though, T4 is never "fluid", but usually pretty dynamic and fun to watch IMO). Haha, oh well. This part of the storyline doesn't exactly need great art/animation anyway, especially if everything that comes after is done well


----------



## neshru (Jul 25, 2009)

Geg said:


> Anyway, according to a post on the spoiler thread on 2ch, 123 is going to be another Suzuki episode. Though nothing's confirmed yet obviously.


I think this was mentioned before, like a month ago. So it has to be true. Awesome.



Catterix said:


> This arc has 3 really _BIG_ fights following one after the other.


More like a small fight and 2 big fights. Still, I wonder how they are gonna handle the two big fights that are one after the other, especially if this rumor about 123 is true. I think the first big fight will be the one to be sacrificed the most in term of budget, while the small fight and the big fight that closes the arc will get all the high quality episodes.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

It was mentioned before? I don't remember that. Well, if that's true, then things are certainly looking good. 2chan's never steered us wrong before.

Oh, and as far as I know, the guy who did the good animation in 84 wasn't Yamashita, as he isn't in the credits and that style certainly doesn't look like his. It's just another good animator.

Gah, can we just list the fights by what appearance they make? Having first big fight, second small fight, is just confusing me :S Because people's perceptions of big differ. There's big regarding the importance of the fight to the arc, in which case, the first fight is the "small" one of the three. And then there's big fight as in the amount of "activity" that goes on, and thus the amount of budget that would be needed, in which case the second fight is the "small" fight lol.


----------



## neshru (Jul 25, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Having first big fight, second small fight, is just confusing me :S Because people's perceptions of big differ.


Not sure what's so confusing, the small fight is the one that is short and not too important, the two big fights are the ones that are very long and really important.
But anyway, of course the second fight (first big fight) is gonna get a higher budget than the first (small fight), since it's longer. What I meant is that the second fight will be sacrificed more than the others, if the rumor is true. Because I really doubt they will drop an high budget episode for each of the three fights. And if they plan to have three high budget episodes in this arc, I'm pretty sure two of them will be in the third fight, leaving none for the second.
Oh, and the arc that comes after that is full of fighting too and has a really epic fight. I wonder how they're gona manage.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

It's 4am for me, I had to reread and make sure I knew which fight you meant by calling it "small", add that to me thinking that the 2nd fight was shorter than the 1st fight, and yeah, I had to regroup.

It just seemed unnecessary faffle to talk about fights in the proportions of their size, importance or otherwise. Why not just list them numerically in the order they appeared in like we have been doing for the last few posts. All the fights are big. A small fight is something like Itachi VS Naruto in the Gaara arc.

Anyhow, I can't imagine the second fight getting a higher budget than the first. The first fight features two of the most popular characters, and is extremely hectic and action-packed. The second fight, whilst very important, is largely static. I can imagine the end of it getting a Suzuki touch, purely for it's drama. Heck, I will attack Pierrot if the last few chapters of that fight is carted off to Team 9 or something.

Looking back at your post, I never disagreed with you, there wasn't any reason for you to explain yourself. We're agreeing that the 2nd fight will probably get the short end of the stick, insane111 agrees too. I was only confused because I couldn't figure out which fight you were referring to, it was unnecessarily un-concise. 

But I don't think the second fight getting shafted is necessarily a sacrifice, as it just doesn't need a big budget in my opinion. What's more important is how it's handled from a directing point of view.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 25, 2009)

neshru said:


> But anyway, of course the second fight (first big fight) is gonna get a higher budget than the first (small fight), since it's longer. What I meant is that the second fight will be sacrificed more than the others, if the rumor is true. Because I really doubt they will drop an high budget episode for each of the three fights. And if they plan to have three high budget episodes in this arc, I'm pretty sure two of them will be in the third fight, leaving none for the second.



From what I can tell the budget for certain parts is heavily swayed by how well those manga volumes/chapters sold (since those parts will sell more DVD's as well). That's why I'm thinking the second fight is going to get the shitty end of the stick. 

For example the volume sales for the "first fight" are only slightly lower than the H&K volume that got 2 Hirofumi episodes, so if it gets 1 Suzuki episode it's not too surprising.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

I doubt shitty. There's no way they're going to animate it badly. I'm sure it will look great, but I'm thinking Team 1 animation, rather than something particularly special.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 25, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I doubt shitty. There's no way they're going to animate it badly. I'm sure it will look great, but I'm thinking Team 1 animation, rather than something particularly special.



Wel I don't literally mean "shitty", I just mean the worst of the 3


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, but hyperbole can make people leap to conclusions. Especially on this forum 

I guess we'll have to see. The Newtype releases will tell us. But... That's still 2 weeks away


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 26, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Anyway, according to a post on the spoiler thread on 2ch, 123 is going to be another Suzuki episode. Though nothing's confirmed yet obviously.*





It's really close, I hope it's true.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm actually more worried about the budget for the next arc than i am for these 3 fights!


----------



## Felix (Jul 26, 2009)

Indeed, we know how limited Pierrot is
If they are wasting it all on the movie and on the Kakashi Gaiden special... 
What will we have left for the upcoming fights?


----------



## Nekki (Jul 26, 2009)

Geg said:


> Anyway, according to a post on the spoiler thread on 2ch, 123 is going to be another Suzuki episode. Though nothing's confirmed yet obviously.



Alright! Let's make a "Shippudun Animation sucks" thread 



And it saddens me, hearing that the 2nd fight will probably get the least budget/good animation treatment. I like all three fights fortunately, but the one i liked the most was teh second one. I hope, as Catterix said, that AT LEAST the end to the fight has amazing animation.


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2009)

The first fight was the only one I really cared for, so I'm fine with this


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 26, 2009)

Geg said:


> The first fight was the only one I really cared for, so I'm fine with this



Hehee...Same here.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 26, 2009)

Geg said:


> Anyway, according to a post on the spoiler thread on 2ch, 123 is going to be another Suzuki episode. Though nothing's confirmed yet obviously.



It's enough to get me excited. Even though its not confirmed yet.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I'm actually more worried about the budget for the next arc than i am for these 3 fights!



Hmm, have faith. If the movie does well, they'll have more than enough money to do the next arc. And besides, the next arc is a little way away and something is sure to come up.



Felix said:


> Indeed, we know how limited Pierrot is
> If they are wasting it all on the movie and on the Kakashi Gaiden special...
> What will we have left for the upcoming fights?



Pierrot's not that limited :S When they need to, they pull out the stops and produce mind blowing production. And they haven't wasted any money on the movie, remember, a movie generally gets a separate budget and then makes more money than it cost. So making movies is a business way of keeping the show alive.



Nekki said:


> Alright! Let's make a "Shippudun Animation sucks" thread



Eh? 



Nekki said:


> And it saddens me, hearing that the 2nd fight will probably get the least budget/good animation treatment. I like all three fights fortunately, but the one i liked the most was teh second one. I hope, as Catterix said, that AT LEAST the end to the fight has amazing animation.



I think the second is my favourite,  but that could possibly be because I still don't like reading action in the manga, it just bores me. Whereas in the second fight, though a lot doesn't happen, almost every event is absolutely crucial to the fight and the plot. 



Geg said:


> The first fight was the only one I really cared for, so I'm fine with this



 Gah, I hated that fight. Not only because it just seemed to be a Death-Note-esque, "I saw what you were going to do, and planned ahead." "I knew you were going to plan ahead, so I planned even further." "I knew you'd plan against my plan, so I'm going to do something completely random." and also... for me, there just wasn't enough reason for the fight. 

It was as if Kishi had just gone, "Fuck, I need a battle to happen... Quick, think of a motive!" Which is actually really uncharacteristic of Kishimoto, as nearly everything had *ages* building up to it, or if the fight was random, it served a purpose later on. This fight... as far as I was concerned, could've not happened, and with one or two sentences rewritten, you wouldn't notice.

However, a Suzuki episode would make this fight amazing regardless of anything else.


----------



## ZE (Jul 26, 2009)

This is team1 isn’t it?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2009)

ZE said:


> This is team1 isn?t it?



Sort of. 

Episode 119 was done by Team 14, which Team 1 has taken and redrawn to perfect.

So I don't know 100% if that shot is definitely done by Team 1, or if it's just a well drawn Team 14 shot. 

It looks like a mix of the two to me lol The colouring looks like how Team 14 does "in the shade", and the lack of any real glint in the eyes, or any real texture in the painting, makes it seem Team 14. But the art is very well adjusted and proportioned, which makes it seem rather Team 1-like.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Eh?



I was just being sarcastic, hehe.




Catterix said:


> I think the second is my favourite,  but that could possibly be because I still don't like reading action in the manga, it just bores me. Whereas in the second fight, though a lot doesn't happen, almost every event is absolutely crucial to the fight and the plot.



I believe this is one of the reasons why i liked it so much. Although it also helps that Jiraiya is one of my favourite characters.



Catterix said:


> Gah, I hated that fight. Not only because it just seemed to be a Death-Note-esque, "I saw what you were going to do, and planned ahead." "I knew you were going to plan ahead, so I planned even further." "I knew you'd plan against my plan, so I'm going to do something completely random." and also... for me, there just wasn't enough reason for the fight.
> 
> It was as if Kishi had just gone, "Fuck, I need a battle to happen... Quick, think of a motive!" Which is actually really uncharacteristic of Kishimoto, as nearly everything had *ages* building up to it, or if the fight was random, it served a purpose later on. This fight... as far as I was concerned, could've not happened, and with one or two sentences rewritten, you wouldn't notice.
> 
> However, a Suzuki episode would make this fight amazing regardless of anything else.



I thought it was nice 'eye-candy' lol but yes other than that the fight has very little relevance... although it did serve to take one of the 'members' (damn i don't know how to write it without spoiling ) to the extreme... something we didn't really see fulfilled 100% so far.


----------



## ZE (Jul 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Sort of.
> 
> Episode 119 was done by Team 14, which Team 1 has taken and redrawn to perfect.
> 
> ...



The face is very team1nish to me. The nose especially. The reason I?m happy if it is indeed team1 is because that means they aren?t gone, I hope they never leave regardless of how good future animators they hire may be.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2009)

Nekki said:


> I was just being sarcastic, hehe.


 Yeah, I just don't know what you're being sarcastic _about_ lol




Nekki said:


> I believe this is one of the reasons why i liked it so much. Although it also helps that *it features one of my favourite characters*.
> 
> I thought it was nice 'eye-candy' lol but yes other than that the fight has very little relevance... although *it did help give us a really intense battle between these characters*... something we didn't really see fulfilled 100% so far.



^ That's how you write without spoiling @{



ZE said:


> The face is very team1nish to me. The nose especially. The reason I?m happy if it is indeed team1 is because that means they aren?t gone, I hope they never leave regardless of how good future animators they hire may be.



Yeah I think so too. I always thought there were similarities between Team 14's art and Team 1's. Team 14 just seemed like Team 1... not very well drawn.

And Team 1 definitely isn't gone, I can tell you that now  We had word a week ago or so that Team 1 had been helping supervise and fix the animation process of episode 119 to ensure it had the best quality possible.


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2009)

ZE said:


> This is team1 isn?t it?


That looks more like team 14 to me. But there are some shots from 119 that look more team 1 than team 14.


----------



## ZE (Jul 26, 2009)

The following post has minor details about the next fights of the arc, although I don?t think they spoil you better not read it if you don?t want to know anything about the next episodes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



About which fight should get the best animation teams, personally I prefer the second fight, it?s the fight with the craziest ninjutsu of all three, it has the most raw destruction so far and do not forget we?ll have to see huge things fighting each other, they better milk it.

I know I was impressed by the three fights when I read them but only the second one really made me go: ?woah this fight is just on another level?. Not to mention the second fight is also the one where they will have more freedom to insert filler jutsus and filler fist exchanges, the first fight for example, barely has any taijutsu.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2009)

ZE said:


> The following post has minor details about the next fights of the arc, although I don?t think they spoil you better not read it if you don?t want to know anything about the next episodes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well there's a rumour on 2ch (which has never done us wrong before), that says that episode 123 will be another Hirofumi Suzuki episode, which thus implies that the first fight is going to get a lot of great animation.

Everyone so far seems think that in the long run, the second fight's going to draw the short straw. Personally, I think the animation just needs to be above average, but what needs to be amazing is the artistry. I have a lot of artistic images in my head of that fight, that don't require a lot of fluid animation, but instead just a very mature artistic flair. 

The second fight is my favourite too, purely because of the weight of it. But personally, I just don't see them giving it Norio-esque animation when there are other fights that could use it more.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 26, 2009)

If all goes well and they're actually smart about arranging this, it should go something like

122: team 3 (fight starts)
123: Suzuki
124: team 1 or 7
125: team 1 or 7 (fight ends)

I'm not going to expect it though, I can't bring myself to trust Pierrot to do something smart.


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2009)

well we still don't know what 121 is either

Maybe Team 13 is coming back to replace Team 3


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2009)

lol I'd love it even more of the upcoming rota was:

119: Team 14/Team 1's intervention
120: Team 13
121: *Seiko Asai & Heo Hye Jung* _(353&354)_
122:* Team 3* _(355&356)_
123: *Suzuki* _(357&358&half359)_
124: *Team 1 *_(Half359&360&361)_
125: *Team 7*_ (362&363)_

That would just be Godly.

But then, it'd probably mean we'd have
126: *Team 12* _(364)_
127: *Team 9* _(365)_
128: *Team 15*_ (366)_
129: *Team 4* _(367)_

... Actually, given the events of 367, the Japanese fans might be happy if Team 4 does that 

I'd welcome back Team 13 to replace Team 3 at any time  Although that animation director who came in for that one filler episode of Team 3's was great.


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't think it'll go that well. Assuming they just keep the current rota I'm thinking:

121: Team 3 (353 & 354)
122: Team 16 (355 & 356)
123: Suzuki (357 & 358)
124: Team 12 (359 & 360)
125: Team 17 (361 & 362)

That's assuming they only do 3 episodes for the next fight too.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 27, 2009)

Geg said:


> 124: Team 12 (359 & 360)



I don't think there's any chance of that happening. If there's anything I trust Pierrot with now - it's their placements of team 12. Ever since the Sora arc they've clearly been tailoring the rota to avoid using them on "big" events.


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2009)

Episodes 80 and 114 were pretty big events


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 27, 2009)

Geg said:


> Episodes 80 and 114 were pretty big events




Team 12 is unavoidable in the upcoming rota. But I really hope it's not after or before a Suzuki episode.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2009)

Although, Team 12 have never gotten their hands on an actual-canon battle, they've always been directly before or after. Episode 114 being the closest.

Oh, I'd meant "Team 17" when I said "Team 15", I don't expect Team 15 to return. And to be honest, I'm not sure if I expect Team 17 to either. 

From the production notes, it looks as if Team 17 is a replacement of Team 12, as it had every single one of the same animators. This also means that with the new rota (that started with episode 115), we shouldn't see these same animators again until 125. So I doubt we'll be seeing Team 12 in 124, and then Team 17 following directly after. 

Of the two, I think I prefer 17, their art is just a bit dull, rather than off. And I can imagine that with a fight budget, they could look pretty good. I don't think we'll get out of this upcoming battle without at least one bad team thrown in there. 

I'm hoping Seiko Asai and Heo Hye Jung return, not only because their episode was great, but also because I'm sure they must be pretty cheap to do. One half is completely Korean, and the other is one main animator. That surely must be cheaper than a whole team of Japanese animators, even is Asai got paid more than the average animators for her work.


----------



## neshru (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, they should totally replace team 12 with 17. They both suck, but at least team 17's art is not _completely_ off.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2009)

Personally, I find Team 17 to be absolutely great for talking scenes. If you ignore the first Naruto scene with the clown hair, a lot of it was well drawn, and the penciling and colouring was smooth and unobtrusive, whereas Team 12 gives everyone corners, and looks like it's been drawn with a HBPencil with a ruler. 

It's just the action was absolutely terrible.


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2009)

Wait I thought Team 17 was the one who did episode 115. That's who I'm referring to.


But yeah after episode 114 I don't think I really mind Team 12 that much anymore. Team 9 has gotten much worse.


----------



## neshru (Jul 27, 2009)

Geg said:


> Wait I thought Team 17 was the one who did episode 115. That's who I'm referring to.


I was talking about the one that did 117. But I don't know who is who anymore with all these new teams.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 27, 2009)

lol, if team names are going to keep adding up like that with every single new director, we should just say screw the team names and only use the directors real names like the Bleach/One Piece people do


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 27, 2009)

insane111 said:


> lol, if team names are going to keep adding up like that with every single new director, we should just say * screw the team names and only use the directors real names* like the Bleach/One Piece people do



This. 

10 char


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2009)

insane111 said:


> lol, if team names are going to keep adding up like that with every single new director, we should just say screw the team names and only use the directors real names like the Bleach/One Piece people do



Agreed. I remember talking to Geg briefly about this back during the 70s, that's why I've started using animation directors' names a lot more since then. The moment Team 14 came in, and Takenori Tsukama started doing random episodes, I was like "fuck the teams". 

But it just seemed like a step backwards. For the, erm, average people of this forum, having Team numbers is easier than long, hard to remember Japanese names.

It was also helpful as animators tended to stick with Animation Directors, but new information has proven that true.

Fuck it, let's start using the animation directors' names now! 

Viva la révolution!


----------



## LuCas (Jul 27, 2009)

Agreed also, i gave up when it went to team 15 and cared less for any new teams. Just want to know which episodes team1-14 does.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 27, 2009)

I would be grateful if someone would list their names. Cause I only know Team 1 and Team 11 Animation Directors.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I list them in the picture in the first post.

But even that isn't *all* of them, because there were so many who popped into random episodes.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm surprised you just used Naruto in the pic, using more characters would have been much clear. Thanks.

Mmmm, I'm just too lazy to write them down now...I want to save them in my special animation info file.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 27, 2009)

You could also just sort of "reset" the team numbers and put them in order of who is most preferred. So instead of Team 1, 3, 4, 7, 11, 13, 14, 15, 26, 32, etc., it would just be 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, etc. again (though, when discussing old animation directors, it wouldn't work too well, I suppose). It would be a lot less confusing, albeit would probably take a bit of getting used to. But the way we're all addressing it now is terrible, I have no idea who is who ever since Team 15 popped up.

Actual names or that way would be fine, imo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 28, 2009)

wha

didnt know about the pic in the first post,
nice work Catterix 

only akihiro-yang kwang and team 2 look bad

yeah,same here.I no longer know the animation teams
only 1 ,7,jerky team and 11


----------



## TadloS (Jul 28, 2009)

^Most people probably forgot animation teams. I remember only team 3, 4, 7, 11. 

Like above people said, better to use real animators names. 

Time to start learning animators names. :ho


----------



## Catterix (Jul 28, 2009)

Or. *ahem* Animation _Directors_' names  And from looking around, quite a lot of people _do_ remember Team names, I'm quite often surprised when I see someone I've never talked about say something like; "Why did Team 4 have to do this, even Team 9 would've been better!"

But yeah, it's time to ween people off this


----------



## Nekki (Jul 29, 2009)

It's going to be hard getting used to it... but lately we have been doing that more or less... though always leaving the team number in brackets wouldn't hurt people lol


----------



## Archah (Jul 29, 2009)

It's better remembering names instead team numbers. As far as i know:

Team 1: Kanezuka Yasuhiko
Team 3: Kinoshita Yuuki
Team 4: Eum.Ik-hyum
Team 7: Horikoshi Kumiko
Team 9: Takeuchi Akira
Team 11: Murata Masahiko & Asai Seiko
Team 12: Tokura Eiichi
Team 14: Kobayashi Yukari

There is some other animation directors but i dont know team number (Tokuda Yumenosuke, Tsukuma Takenori...)


----------



## LuCas (Jul 29, 2009)

Ah, that seems a good way to get used to the names  putting the team names right next to the names. it requires more time and typing but i'll get used to it in like a few episodes or so

I request an edit to 1st post and lay straight out that information in the first part of the post


----------



## Nekki (Jul 29, 2009)

Yumenosuke Tokuda works with Team 13... and as far as i know Takenori Tsukama has worked in random episodes


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 29, 2009)

Archah said:


> It's better remembering names instead team numbers. As far as i know:
> 
> Team 1: *Kanezuka* Yasuhiko
> Team 3: Kinoshita Yuuki
> ...


Thanks.

The best ones are easy to memorize. I don't think I'll be able to memorize Team 4 AD. lol


----------



## LuCas (Jul 29, 2009)

lol team 4's is the only one I remember for some reason.

Eum-Ik-hyum
i dont know anyone or seen anyone or read anyone or look at anyone or talk to anyone with a name that goes eum


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

Tsukama Takenori worked alongside Horikoshi Kumiko in what we called Team 7. But they then went separate ways after episode 15. From then on, he's never had a set rota, he's just done random episodes here and there and sometimes covering for other animation directors.

"Eum" is meant to be pronounced like; "Yuhm", with a soft lilt. Kind of like a soft; "Yerm".


----------



## insane111 (Jul 30, 2009)

Team 1's director was indeed in the credits for 119, if that wasn't obvious enough. The only noteworthy animator I spotted was Yamashita, no Asai in that episode. Besides that the only thing special about it was it had a higher budget (more animators)

edit: oh I don't know if anyone considers "Gorou" an amazing animator.. he's the guy that directed 26 and he actually does key animation for the good teams fairly often, but i have no idea how to spot what he has animated.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

No Asai in 119, or 120? Or did they share credits at the end of the special? Sorry, I haven't seen the episodes yet. I have however, watched the preview for next episode.

As insane111 suggested in the Gaiden thread, guess the team!

*Spoiler*: __ 













Some people are thinking Team 12, but it just doesn't look like it to me. The only person I think this style even barely resembles is Matsuoka Hideaki who did episode 117. But that can't be possible as he's already done his episode for this rota, and the new rota doesn't begin until 123.

So my guess is on someone new.


----------



## neshru (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like a new animation director to me. It could also be team 3 or team 15.


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> No Asai in 119, or 120? Or did they share credits at the end of the special? Sorry, I haven't seen the episodes yet. I have however, watched the preview for next episode.
> 
> As insane111 suggested in the Gaiden thread, guess the team!
> 
> ...


Looks like someone new, because Tem 12's noses are different 
But this one is bad


----------



## insane111 (Jul 30, 2009)

neshru said:


> Looks like a new animation director to me.



all the new directors so far have been listed as unknown by newtype, so that's highly possible


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2009)

liborek3 said:


> Looks like someone new, because Tem 12's noses are different
> But this one is bad



You're kidding right? It looks really good


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

The preview looked much better than Team 12. I dunno what you guys mean, it's not on model, But it's not bad as well.


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2009)

It mostly reminds me of episode 109. It might be the same animation director


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, an extremely useful thread.  Lets keep this one going.  I'd love for you to finish the animation rating list for every episode.  There was a completed animation rating list for One Piece that I still super benefit from.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyway question already.  Who directed the really super good episode of Kakuzu and Hidan vs. Kakashi and kids?  You know the one I mean if you're not stupid.  And when is that director(s?) gonna do another ep if he hasn't yet?  

I wouldn't be surprised if he did the short fight in the part 2 gaiden special.  That was gorgeous.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

lol Oi! No double posting  And damnit, the moment I secretly plan to tear down that ratings post, 3 people individually ask me to keep it going! What is this, does NF enroll psychic members?! 

And the guy who directed the animation for episode 85 was Hirofumi Suzuki. He also did episode 82 of Shippuuden (and 17, 19, 48, 151 of Part 1) 

Episode 85 also featured animation from Hiroyuki Yamashita, who did the animation for the final fight in Kakashi's Gaiden. 

And it looks as if he's going to return again for episode 123


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2009)

If the rumors are true at least.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, hence why I'm leaving it as "it looks as if".

It hasn't been confirmed. However, the rumour's come from a 2chan source which has never proved us wrong, even with things like the information that Team 1 were redoing the shots in episode 119. I mean, what an insane rumour to start if it wasn't true. They also told us that Hirofumi Suzuki would do 2 episodes in the H&K arc instead of doing the Opening video. And we also got rumours of a Filler arc in January 2009 revolving around the Sanbi, and hey, look what happened! 

So yeah, whilst it's a rumour, and it wouldn't do well to get your hopes up, I'm fairly confident.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

The only problem is, Suzuki worked on the current opening and the previous Ending. Which makes the chances of him working on a new episode less likely.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 30, 2009)

I doubt that matters at all, for example Yamashita did a huge part of the ED, and animated the new Itachi part in the OP - that didn't stop them from using him even more


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, that's a totally different case...If Suzuki costs as much as Yamashita, then I'm sure they will use him once every arc. 
Plus, Yamashita didn't do something for a long time, so they must have been saving him up till now.

The dude is expensive.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm with insane111, don't forget Suzuki did _all_ of the canon OPs in Part 1, but that didn't stop him from doing 2 episodes in season 1. 1 episode in season 2 and (I think) directing animation for a bit in another episode of season 2, etc.

What's possible is that 123 won't be _quite_ the money muncher that 85 was. That was Suzuki's most action packed episode, episodes 17 and 19 of Part 1 only have a tiny bit of action in them. 48 had quite a bit. And 151 had one scene of action. 

So it's likely that the only way to compensate for 82 and 85's intense animation action, was to have him not do the OP. Here, he's done the OP, but is also doing one episode, that probably won't be quite the cash-guzzler that 85 was.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

Mmm, well I don't think we should compare part 1 with Shippuuden...Cause the budget was way higher before.

Unless they use Bleach's budget....Cause the filler doesn't deserve high animation 

One thing though, not having an amazing episode for a long time raises the chances of Suzuki working on 123.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah that's a much better example, he did OP 1, but also did 17 and 19. It's just a matter of if they have the money to blow or not.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

insane111 said:


> yeah that's a much better example, he did OP 1, but also did 17 and 19. *It's just a matter of if they have the money to blow or not.*



Exactly. That's why I'm hoping Bleach takes the shaft soon.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

Indeed, 123 will mark the 38th episode since Suzuki last worked on an episode, so I don't think it's ridiculous for him to do it.

I'm hoping they use Bleach's budget, purely because I can't imagine that such a low-scoring, underachieving anime (by comparison) would have the budget that Bleach just masturbated with. Now it's time for Shippuuden to look great. And with 119 and 120, it's certainly leaning that way.


----------



## Archah (Jul 30, 2009)

Btw, about the part of KG (nearly the end) when Kakashi wakes up and talk to Yondaime about Obito's death (from Kakashi's wakes up till Sandaime starts talking), im pretty sure it was Suzuki's work. It was clearly his style.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

I dunno I'm afraid, as I have yet to actually watch the episodes. I've just been spoiled with GIFs lol. We'll know if he did it by the credits. The only animation I've known to be from Suzuki was Hinata VS Neji's final combat, during her monologue.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 30, 2009)

Archah said:


> Btw, about the part of KG (nearly the end) when Kakashi wakes up and talk to Yondaime about Obito's death (from Kakashi's wakes up till Sandaime starts talking), im pretty sure it was Suzuki's work. It was clearly his style.



If it was they forgot to put him in the credits  Yamashita was the only "famous" animator in the entire episode.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't watched the episode in decent quality, yet. But it's unlikely that Suzuki worked in the episode.


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I didn't see him listed as an animator.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

So what are peoples' guesses for episode 121's animation director? And also, what do you think of them? Here are the pics again to remind you... 
*Spoiler*: __ 














Personally, I really don't agree with this episode's art. Even the shots that aren't badly done, I just don't think much of the art. I dunno what it is, I just... don't like it :S I'm hoping my opinion will change. But it does seem as if it's impossible to draw Naruto with messy hair, in his PJs without it looking crap  Eps 117, 118 and now 121 have tried and he still just looks... weird.


----------



## Archah (Jul 30, 2009)

Ouch, i thought it was his work :\

Ep 121 will be done by new animation director (thats what i think).


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

Ouch? There's nothing wrong with thinking it's his work :S It's just we haven't seen anything that suggests he did. I haven't even seen the episode!

lol We're getting so many random animation directors come in. It's about time for a Team 3 episode as well, isn't it? 119 should've been Team 3, oddly enough. Ah wells, I won't be sad if they vanish.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

@Catterix, Looks average to me, not bad neither amazing.

I really don't understand the randomness...Even One Piece have been quite random for a couple of months. There is a lot of re-arranging and new AD.

I noticed that the randomness degrades the quality a little bit.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 30, 2009)

Economy crisis fsnow pandemic thats y


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

Well it's not uncommon. Being assigned to an episode randomly often means this is the animation director's first attempt to direct the characters using the set style. And unlike series where you get preparation time, things will always be rushed and under pressure. Also, randomly assigned animation directors are often cheap too 

But hey, if the animation for the upcoming fight is good, then it'll seem that Pierrot is finally back on track.

Having random animation directors is almost how it's meant to be, and certainly was how it was for Part 1. Instead of this silly, regular-8-team-rota that just rotated and rotated for 100 odd episodes, this random assigning makes it more likely that the fights are getting different, better treatment than the talking episodes.


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think it looks particularly great, but yeah it looks a lot better than some of the other current stuff. Like I mentioned earlier, it really reminds me of episode 109.

Now that I think about it, it might actually be Gorou Sessha/the old Team 5.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

*blinks* ... That's possible actually.  Gorou always gave characters shines on their noses, the headbands have his style of lighting and shadow. The eyes are his more curved, almost feline, graceful style. 

The only thing that thinks it might not be is that his version of Naruto had a stronger chin, whilst the one in the preview's chin is a bit pointy. But this is just going from those pictures. 

The more I look at the pictures, the more I think you could be right, he draws Itachi exactly the same.

Gonna have to watch the preview again.


----------



## neshru (Jul 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Having random animation directors is almost how it's meant to be, and certainly was how it was for Part 1. Instead of this silly, regular-8-team-rota that just rotated and rotated for 100 odd episodes, this random assigning makes it more likely that the fights are getting different, better treatment than the talking episodes.


I liked the old fixed rotation better. Too many episodes have looked like crap since they started using random animation directors.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

True, but I think it could be just the strain of so many bad teams together that's affecting our opinion. As I've mentioned in a post before, none of the episodes were actually bad for the bad teams. 114 looked amazing for Team 12. 116 looked better than 74, which was by the same AD. 117 was fairly bad, but it was better than any Team 12 episode. And 118 looked like a fairly good Team 4 episode.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

insane111 said:


> If it was they forgot to put him in the credits  Yamashita was the only "famous" animator in the entire episode.


I don't get it, so these quest animators are just one person who have hokage level animation skills that can make any team good?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

MOE said:


> I don't get it, so these quest animators are just one person who have hokage level animation skills that can make any team good?



Not necessarily. Hiroyuki Yamashita is the only animator in that list that's gained status in this forum. I'm sure there were plenty of other animators in this episode, and many others, that are really skilled. It's just that Yamashita seems to be the best that we have.

The way you're thinking would imply that 26 or 85 were all animated by one person


----------



## LuCas (Jul 30, 2009)

lol hokage level animation, never thought of that.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Not necessarily. Hiroyuki Yamashita is the only animator in that list that's gained status in this forum. I'm sure there were plenty of other animators in this episode, and many others, that are really skilled. It's just that Yamashita seems to be the best that we have.
> 
> The way you're thinking would imply that 26 or 85 were all animated by one person


Yah but after watching this special I realized how talented the animators working on naruto are. They are awesome.


Lucas said:


> lol hokage level animation, never thought of that.


Yah I didn't want to use god like animation so I used the next best thing that popped up in my head.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 30, 2009)

The preview was actually surprisingly good. I actually like the art quite a bit, reminds me of Part I lol.

...

Though Naruto looks pretty crap.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> The preview was actually surprisingly good. I actually like the art quite a bit, reminds me of Part I lol.
> 
> ...
> 
> Though Naruto looks pretty crap.


Well I'm an anime-only watcher and I'm looking forward to what is going to happen now that sasuke formed a team and for more character development and plot. My favorite akatsuki team was in the preview. Kisame and Itachi.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

MOE said:


> Yah but after watching this special I realized how talented the animators working on naruto are. They are awesome.



Thank you! THANK YOU!!

Yes, the animators for Shippuuden are awesome. They have always been awesome! It's just that they rarely ever get used to their full potential.

For some reason, Shippuuden went for a sense of realism, and stopped having action scenes where the camera flew around the characters, or people moved with over the top dynamism. But it has slowly, slowly come back into regular action.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 31, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Yes, the animators for Shippuuden are awesome. They have always been awesome! It's just that they rarely ever get used to their full potential.



Nope...Only some of them are good, with 2 regular ones with amazing animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 31, 2009)

the 2nd episode had a awesome animated scenes pek
with yamashita being superb as usual 

Obito's death was sad 

next one looks nice 
naruto and sakura shot was bad,but the other scenes are nice imo


----------



## Catterix (Jul 31, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Nope...Only some of them are good, with 2 regular ones with amazing animation.



There are a lot more awesome animators besides Hiroyuki Yamashita and Seiko Asai. And they've always been there.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm, i found it funny how Kakashi always moved his mouth (mask) while talking in 119, but in ep 120 he never moved it once.

Maybe it was Kanezuka, hm.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

lol Yeah, I just checked. In 120, especially after the second half, everyone's movements were incredibly fluid and just brilliantly subjected, but Kakashi's jaw never moved under his mask. Yet, in 119, when quite a lot of the movements were a bit... lifeless, they still took the time to animate the mouth moving. 

Personally, I think it might be Kobayashi, rather than necessarily Kanezuka, as I'm fairly sure that in ep 87, Kakashi's jaw moved a lot.


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Personally, I think it might be Kobayashi, rather than necessarily Kanezuka, as I'm fairly sure that in ep 87, Kakashi's jaw moved a lot.


Most likely, Kakashi's mask is rarely animated in team 1 episodes.
And it's interesting how the talking scenes in 119 were surprisingly well animated, but all the action scenes looked like shit.


----------



## Archah (Aug 2, 2009)

neshru said:


> Most likely, Kakashi's mask is rarely animated in team 1 episodes.
> And it's interesting how the talking scenes in 119 were surprisingly well animated, *but all the action scenes looked like shit.*



Really? I liked a lot all 119's action scenes (Kakashi's Raikiri attack, Yondaime saving Kakashi from that rock ninja, Obito's Katon technique and Rin's capture).


----------



## Nekki (Aug 2, 2009)

neshru said:


> Most likely, Kakashi's mask is rarely animated in team 1 episodes.
> And it's interesting how the talking scenes in 119 were surprisingly well animated, but all the action scenes looked like shit.



The action scenes didn't look like shit at all, what are you talking about.
They looked alright.


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2009)

Just look at the way the same three frames of animation are repeated 3 or 4 times both when the ninja throws the kunais at kakashi and when kakashi is running towards him, it looks awful. It's so bad that the first time I saw it I seriously thought there was a problem with the video repeating the same scene over and over.
The animation of Kakashi running towards the ninja in the following scene is also pretty bad.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

119 wasn't that good animation wise. Most of of 120 was nicely animated.


----------



## LuCas (Aug 2, 2009)

Running scenes and throwing knives scenes shouldn't be a bother  It'd bother me if jutsus like yellow flash and obito's fire technique was badly animated


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2009)

Nah, 119 mostly had nice animation


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

Seriously, any Team can do the yellow flash.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

119's animation was alright. Its art was pretty good, but there was absolutely nothing special about its animation. I actually found the animation fairly bland and dead to be honest, which is why after I'd only seen 119 and the first 10 minutes of 120 (before deciding to wait for [taka]), I couldn't see what the fuss was about with the animation.

I'll actually agree that the animation in 119, whilst perfectly acceptable, and not _shit_, wasn't particularly good. Kakashi's Chidori scene was fairly bad compared to later in the special, things like the shot of Kakashi growing larger as he ran closer to the camera, with a load of dust behind him, looked pretty crap. And you couldn't even tell that there were the 4th's Shurikens hitting the Kunais, there was no animation provided. Perhaps deliberately, but it still looked a bit wank.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 3, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I'll actually agree that the animation in 119, whilst perfectly acceptable, and not _shit_, wasn't particularly good. Kakashi's Chidori scene was fairly bad compared to later in the special, things like the shot of Kakashi growing larger as he ran closer to the camera, with a load of dust behind him, looked pretty crap. And you couldn't even tell that there were the 4th's Shurikens hitting the Kunais, there was no animation provided. Perhaps deliberately, but it still looked a bit wank.



Well calling it shit is exaggerating a bit, but the animation was alright. We all agree that iw as not GOOD anyways 

And yes i was confused at the Kunai scene, i didn't notice it was Minato throwing the shurikens until they show him holding one, lol.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, and it's possible that was deliberate. Just to show not only Minato's speed, but also the pure confusion of the action. But the end result was something that just didn't work.

And yes, calling it shit is an exaggeration, but Neshru's not wrong in what he said, his view was just a bit more intense than ours.


----------



## neshru (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I said the animation was surprisingly good in general. But the action scenes did look like shit. The way they looped the same few frames of animation was some of the most ridiculous and cheap stuff I've seen in shippuuden. They also had no idea how to animate people running fast, every scene of Kakashi running with the chidori looked ridiculous. The only parts that looked good were the ones shown in the preview.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Aug 3, 2009)

Usually i'm aware of that kind of stuff (reused animation) but in episode 119, i didnt noticed it. And I dont think team 14 reach that level of animation before ?

The only thing which bothers me was when Obito gives a punch to Kakashi... It was not very well done.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

121 was another random temporary director "Lee,Boo-hee", along with a completely Korean animation team.
this guy?

Upcoming teams:

342話 (122)
脚本：鈴木やすゆき　演出：木村寛　絵コンテ：木村寛　作画監督：徳倉栄一

*343話 (123)
脚本：黒津安明　演出：黒津安明　絵コンテ：黒津安明　作画監督：鈴木博文 (Hirofumi fuckin Suzuki)*

344話 (124)
脚本：武上純希　演出：岡嶋国敏　絵コンテ：三宅雄一郎　作画監督：武内啓

345話 (125)
脚本：鈴木やすゆき　演出：木下ゆうき　絵コンテ：木下ゆうき　作画監督：木下ゆうき *(Yuki Kinoshita)*


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

On quick inspection
122: Team 12
123: Suzuki
124: Team 9
125: Team 3

On further inspection...
Yeah, that's them.

Were there any titles or summaries posted with this info?


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2009)

Uh, apart from Suzuki this doesn't sound too good.
Where the fuck did the team that did 115 go?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Were there any titles or summaries posted with this info?



Nope, this is pretty saddening but I'll take my Suzuki episode and live with it. I knew it was too much to expect Pierrot to line the teams up correctly.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

Well to be honest, this worries more than saddens me. Since returning to canon we've had:
113: Random good team
114: Bad team
115: Good team with new director/random
116: Bad team
117: Bad team
118: Bad team
119: Bad team 
120: Good team
121: Random Ok/Good team
122: Bad team
123: Amazingly good team 
124: Bad team
125: "Good" team

Why the fuck is Team 12 into it's second episode of this arc, when we've seen absolutely nothing of Team 1 or 7? Where the hell is 115's team? Why have we had a string of bad teams, but not had it equalled out with a string of good teams? It actually makes no sense... They must really be saving up. 

I really... really hope this list is wrong... What's the source?

The only possible good side, is that as we saw with 119, it is more than easy for bad teams to look good, so there's not much need to worry until we see the episodes themselves. It's just the principle that annoys me.


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2009)

We can only hope the reason is because Pierrot has been giving special attention to Bleach this season, and once the next full season of Bleach filler starts, Naruto will get a significant boost in quality.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

The filler season has already started with Bleach. By now, Naruto should be the one getting the attention.


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, it's not that immediate. I remember Bleach canon still looked like shit for 10 episodes or so after coming out of filler, because of the H&K arc. I fear (more like I hope at this point) that Naruto will get back its quality once the new OP starts airing.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

... In October?

To be honest, the events of the next 10 episodes are fairly important. I'd like them to be in great quality right now lol


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

a 2nd person just posted the same info, so it's probably not wrong. The 2nd person listed the titles the same as they are in the August thread(those short 1 word titles)


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

Right.

Ah well... If there was one fight to have this done, I'm glad it was this fight  But I dunno if, objectively, this was the best decision for Studio Pierrot.

I guess we'll have to wait and see for the episodes themselves.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

Suzuki's episode does technically land on the most action-heavy part of the fight, so it should be a pretty amazing episode.

The Storyboard, screenplay, and assistant director roles are being all done by one person (Yasuaki Kurotsu) just like 85/82 was. So we can expect a lot of beautiful filler action mixed in as well. We should give more credit to that guy, he is a pretty big part of those amazing episodes


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

Indeed. I've always been glad that if there was one part of the upcoming fight getting done well, it's the beginning, as that is really action packed. And from then on, the fight becomes somewhat more static.

To be honest, Team 9 and 3 could easily pull it off so long as theres a couple of nicely animated moments each ep and the art doesn't slip. It just won't look anything special, but it could easily still be enjoyable.


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2009)

It's still a shame though. If it was Suzuki, then the team from 115, then team 9 and 3, it would have been perfect.
I can't believe even the last of the good teams disappeared.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

Indeed. This is the first time we've had a Suzuki episode not preceded or followed by a good team. Which is actually just going to make the quality difference all the more obvious.

I just don't get why Team 3 is here all of a sudden. Where's Team 1?! We know Kanezuka is still around because he helped out with 119.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 121 was another random temporary director "Lee,Boo-hee", along with a completely Korean animation team.



oh, I'm wrong here. 121 is actually the exact same people who did the 2nd half of 113, director/animators are all the same. I don't know what to think of them, they're just kind of... meh. Maybe Team3 level or even slightly lower.


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, this episode certainly looked worse than a team 3 episode (especially when team 3 gets the extra animators), but I think this is not bad at all for a bad team. It would be great if they were to replace team 9 or 14, when all the good teams come back.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to ask you that, but can someone reminds me the last episode of team 9 and 3 please ?

So Suzuki is back  I'll give anything to know how Hayato Date and Suzuki decide what episode they'll do and for what reasons they decide to hire good or bad team because since canon returns, its clear that the majority of the episode were done by bad/average teams except 2 extremly good episodes (KG episode 2 and episode 123)... Its pretty random and i wonder why !


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

Team 3's latest episode was 111. Team 9's was 116.

And I dunno if 121's animators/director would be considered a bad team. They last worked alongside Seiko Asai on episode 113, and were generally given good production values. But at the same time... They were Korean, so I don't know why Pierrot would place them higher than an in-house Japanese animation team.


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2009)

Geez now I hope 125 isn't the end of the fight.

Team 3 :/


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

lol It could still be pretty good if the animators onboard are better than the animators from Yuki's usual episodes. Also, if not, then the fight will end on 126, which'll probably be a Team 14 or 117-team episode 

Oh, and I made a mistake with when the rotas begin.

The previous rota began with episode 113. And the new one began with 121. Meaning that with the previous rota, there were 3 good teams out of 8 episodes. And to be honest, I'm beginning to doubt if they're saving the good teams.

It's just a shame because now, all the bad teams are pretty good, when you compare 116 to 58, or 74, it's a lot better. But we've lost the immense quality that we recieved from Teams 1 & 7. Just remembering episodes like 81, or 99 just makes me feel nostalgic.

I'd love for this new guy, Lee,Boo-hee to stay. As a bad team animator, he's great. As a good team, he's pretty good. I'd take this guy over Team 3. He just has to iron out some of his shots.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm expecting amazing animation in 123, since we had many...Really many bad episodes.

4 bad Teams around Suzuki was kinda unexpected. But Suzuki is gonna make them look worst than shit, since I wasn't impressed with a Team 1's episode (86) after watching (85). lol

Now...I hope Asai and Yamashita save us and do some scenes. Unless they will be used in the Suzuki episode.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Now...I hope Asai and Yamashita save us and do some scenes. Unless they will be used in the Suzuki episode.



they will likely only be used in the Suzuki episode. From what I've looked at in the credits, the "big name" animators *never* get used in anything except Team 1, 13, 11, or Suzuki episodes. I only found one exception to that(Yamashita did something in ep 99)


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

Yamashita also did work in 77, didn't he? And 63. Both of which were Team 3 episodes.

It was his scene in 63 that really got people talking about him.

And Asai's work depends on what you call "team 13", because she worked in episodes 79 and 88, both of which were sort of like standard Team 13 animators, but were being directed by Takenori Tsukama.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Yamashita also did work in 77, didn't he? And 63. Both of which were Team 3 episodes.
> 
> It was his scene in 63 that really got people talking about him.



I did forget about 63, but that doesn't count either because the 2nd half was done by Takenori  

As for 77 I'm not sure, did that one only have Aoi alone directing?

Well it doesn't really matter, what I'm trying to say is it seems they split animators into 3 categories. Great, Mediocre, and bad. Teams like 7 and 3 jump between great and mediocre fairly often, so they only get people like Yamashita very rarely.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinoshita Yuki did the second half of 63, as far as I know.

Team 7's always been great. Tsukama isn't a member of a team. So by Team 7, we mean Horikoshi Kumiko. And we're trying to stop saying team numbers because it's getting confusing now.

And ep 77 was purely Kinoshita Yuki directing. Apparently "Aoi" is a mistranslation of his name.

Anyhow, to be honest, I'd rather see Asai do work elsewhere. I didn't think she did any work with Suzuki :S But given that Yamashita worked on 85 and 88, it wouldn't be too surprising for them to work on an episode shortly after 123.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah she was in 85 too. But then again *everyone* was in 85. 

Something I just noticed and found a little funny is that in the credits for 85 they blatantly list their best key animators above the others with a space separating them(lol rude), Poor Asai didn't get to be put up there with them 

85 had 4 people on that godly separate line I speak of 

西尾鉄也 (Tetsuya Nishio)
松本憲生 (Norio Matsumoto)
松竹徳幸 (Tokuyuki Matsutake)
山下宏幸 (Yamashita Hiroyuki)

Youtube any of those for eye-candy galore, and hope they're all in 123 somehow.


----------



## neshru (Aug 7, 2009)

insane111 said:


> they will likely only be used in the Suzuki episode. From what I've looked at in the credits, the "big name" animators *never* get used in anything except Team 1, 13, 11, or Suzuki episodes. I only found one exception to that(Yamashita did something in ep 99)


I think yamashita has done quite a lot of work for team 7 and 3 too.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 7, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Yeah she was in 85 too. But then again *everyone* was in 85.
> 
> Something I just noticed and found a little funny is that in the credits for 85 they blatantly list their best key animators above the others with a space separating them(lol rude), Poor Asai didn't get to be put up there with them
> 
> ...



LOL I hadn't noticed that. I wonder if there had been something in the animators' contracts, because Matsumoto and Matsutake are both incredibly renowned. And so just like actors can have contracts that their name is above the film's logo on adverts, etc. it's possible that the main key animators got their list separate.

It also could've just been Pierrot going; "Oooh! Look who we've got!!" 

And whilst I do really like Asai's work, I wouldn't say I consider her to be an elite animator or animation director. She's just really, really good.


----------



## Duune (Aug 7, 2009)

It's not like that. The credit in japanese animation works for the most part like that : first credited animator has drawn more cuts than the last one. The more cuts you are given higher you will get in the credit.

It has nothing to do with being an animation superstar.

By the way i remember reading Hiroyuki Yamashita's video was gone from Youtube so if you want to check it again it here :

Veritas


----------



## Catterix (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah right, cool. Then why the gap between those 4 animators and the rest?

And thanks for the Yamashita video, makes my one somewhat redundant now


----------



## Duune (Aug 7, 2009)

Catterix> Sorry me, i did not spot your link ^^'

I suppose since they handled the fighting sequence on this episode, and it was no small task, the production might have felt it was something special so they put a gap between them and the rest of the animators.The common explanation is again the quantity of work.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 7, 2009)

lol It's fine. My video got copyright problems, so it's good to have an alternative. 

And I can imagine that that was the case, it's been discussed that the four of them did more work than the rest, entire scenes almost were animated by them. And just this quantity of work elevates them above the average animator.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2009)

Yamashita isn't that good, only some sticked out. But how do you know those scenes are his in the episode. Does the newtype crap or credits tell you the episode they work on but how you know the scenes? Seriously knowing all this and researching all the time must be your part-time job.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Aug 7, 2009)

Dont you think its a shame that Yamashita was used a lot on omake ? :s (At least, he did some hilarous one )

And i've just seen episode 121... So its not a new team, just the one who works on the second part of 113... I liked a lot their work and i hope they'll stay in Shippuden (long time ago i didnt see Naruto without his headband well drawn ... And Sakura too). Now, we need to see them with a full action episode


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 8, 2009)

MOE said:


> Yamashita isn't that good, only some sticked out.


What did you just say?
You clearly don't know anything about animation.



MOE said:


> But how do you know those scenes are his in the episode. Does the newtype crap or credits tell you the episode they work on but how you know the scenes?


Cause his scenes standout compared to the rest of the episode. 



MOE said:


> Seriously knowing all this and researching all the time must be your part-time job.


It's called a hobby...


----------



## neshru (Aug 8, 2009)

MOE said:


> Yamashita isn't that good, only some sticked out.


Really? I personally think he's godly. Not everything he has done is incredible because many are talking scenes. But the scene he did in KG alone shows what an incredible animator he is. Plus his art is awesome, and you can't say the same for some other elite animator that has worked on Naruto.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 8, 2009)

I really don't understand why Norio's art gets so much flack. His skill as an animator completely aside, I enjoy his art a lot, and have enjoyed it in every episode he has worked on in _Naruto_. It's clean, it has charm, and generally looks great.


Anyway, while it's exciting that our beloved artist is getting a Suzuki episode, there's a certain fight after this where I would kind of prefer to see his work. As much as I love the character who's going to be involved in the next fight (I think it's obvious enough, but I don't want to be the one to outright spoil it), I care about the main character in the fight after this one even more. I hope that fight gets what it deserves.

Hopefully that isn't as annoying to read as it was to write.


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2009)

neshru said:


> Really? I personally think he's godly. Not everything he has done is incredible because many are talking scenes. But the scene he did in KG alone shows what an incredible animator he is. Plus his art is awesome, and you can't say the same for some other elite animator that has worked on Naruto.


I agree with you there is art is awesome. I love the way he draws naruto. What I like the most is when he works on the specials short clips at the end of the episode. Those stand out the most for me.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 8, 2009)

A quick change of heart. eh?


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2009)

No I said some of his work sticked out and I pointed at the ones I like. Plus I do like his art. But he is not that great in my eyes but some of his work is fantastic.


----------



## BaDooDi (Aug 11, 2009)

guys, what about *KUMIKO HORIKOSHI* ?

Is he still working?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 11, 2009)

BaDooDi said:


> guys, what about *KUMIKO HORIKOSHI* ?
> 
> Is he still working?



it's still too early to say for sure because of all the random temporary people coming and going, but he/she's? been gone since episode 99.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 11, 2009)

Kumiko Horikoshi's last episode was 99, and I'm afraid that's all we know. The animators who usually work with her are still in Pierrot because they worked with Ootsubu Yukimaro on episode 115.

But as of yet, no word on Yasuhiko Kanezuka or Kumiko Horikoshi. Kanezuka came in to help improve 119 which just makes things more confusing.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 11, 2009)

*Kumiko Horikoshi was working on Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns as AD with Masahiko Murata, I believe that's why she hadn't did any Shippuden episodes lately *


----------



## insane111 (Aug 11, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *Kumiko Horikoshi was working on Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns as AD with Masahiko Murata, I believe that's why she hadn't did any Shippuden episodes lately *



I think you're right, but Murata is just the actual director of the movie. I'm not sure if he has any impact on the art/animation. Movies tend to have 1 director and 5-6 main animation directors, overseeing even more animation directors under them. For example movie 5 was:

Director: Hajime Kamegaki 

Chief Animation Directors:
Hirofumi Suzuki
Hirofumi Masuda
Mamoru Sasaki 
Hiroyuki Horiuchi 
Yuko Tsukamoto 
Ken'ichi Konishi

Do the animation directors just try to copy the main directors art style? That's what it kind of looks like


----------



## Bishop (Aug 11, 2009)

Where on net can I find a site to view the anime? youtube and veoh seem not to have it. in particular ep 113


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 11, 2009)

*



			I think you're right, but Murata is just the actual director of the movie. I'm not sure if he has any impact on the art/animation. Movies tend to have 1 director and 5-6 animation directors. For example movie 5 was:

Director: Hajime Kamegaki 

Animation Directors:
Hirofumi Suzuki
Hirofumi Masuda
Mamoru Sasaki 
Hiroyuki Horiuchi 
Yuko Tsukamoto 
Ken'ichi Konishi
		
Click to expand...

insane111 I said before that some scene from Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns looks like Team 1/7 work but didn't know for sure so I went check and turns out Kumiko Horikoshi was one of the AD for the movie. Also I do believe that Masahiko Murata had an impact on the art/animation.




			Do the animation directors just try to copy the main directors art style? That's what it kind of looks like
		
Click to expand...

I'm on 50/50 with this since could be Masahiko Murata had a hand in art/animation process*


----------



## insane111 (Aug 11, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> insane111 I said befor that some scene from Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns looks like Team 1/7 work but didn't know for sure so I went check and turns out Kumiko Horikoshi was one of the AD for the movie. Also I do believe that Masahiko Murata had an impact on the art/animation.
> *




oh I didn't realize all of the credits for the movie were released, this does explain where team 1 and 7 went.


Notable credits:

*Director:* Masahiko Murata

*Chief Animation Directors:*
Hirofumi Suzuki
*Yasuhiko Kanezuka* (Team 1)
Chikayoshi Sakurai
Hiroyuki Horiuchi
Yoshiharu Shimizu

*Animation directors:*
*Kumiko Horikoshi* (Team 7)
*Gorou Sessha* (Team 5)
Chiyuki Tanaka
Hiroaki Imaki
Hiromi Okazaki
Kana Ishida
Keisuke Watanabe
Shinichi Miyamae
Yuu Yamashita

*Storyboard:*
Masahiko Murata
*Toshiya Niidome* (Team 7)
Akitoshi Yokoyama
Masaaki Kumatani
Toshihiko Masuda


*Noteworthy Key Animators that also work on Shippuuden TV*
Masahiko Murata
Seiko Asai 
Tetsuya Nishio 
Hiroyuki Yamashita
Hiroki Tanaka
Yukimaro Ohtsubo


----------



## Catterix (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhh that's brilliant. Christ these names get translated differently. Those are the translations I see on the French website, but everywhere else it's how Geg taught us.

But thank fuck. So they're still here. So this means that hopefully by the next rota (128), they'll be back. So all we really missed was 10 filler episodes, and 10 introductory canon episodes. Not too bad. By the time they get back, we'll be on the really juicy stuff.

Nice to see Gorou Sessha around  Maybe we'll get lucky and he'll return.


----------



## neshru (Aug 11, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Nice to see Gorou Sessha around  Maybe we'll get lucky and he'll return.


As long as he's not an animation director


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm...which teams are considered the best??


----------



## Catterix (Aug 12, 2009)

neshru said:


> As long as he's not an animation director



lol I love Gorou's animation direction. Granted, he's not the best by any means. And I don't like how he draws people from 3/4 angles, but his eye for direction when it comes to fast paced action scenes provides really fluid animation that's fast and high-octane. 

I wouldn't necessarily trade him for one of the good directors we have now (except Lee,Boo-hee from 121, if he's considered in this level), but I do like his work.



Finley123 said:


> hmm...which teams are considered the best??



Generally, teams 11, 1 and 7.


----------



## OroKabuFTW (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish one of the teams could get the hang of drawing Kabuto.  He looked pretty decent in 113, but even that wasn't perfect.  (And he looked horrible in 114.)  I don't understand why everyone seems to have trouble with his ponytail!  Okay, first off, there's no need for his hair to be that spiky.  Secondly. when he's facing forward...we don't need to see his ponytail!  You don't need to draw jagged spikes coming out from both sides of his neck.  It's okay, we won't forget that he has a ponytail...it doesn't need to be on screen at all times.  I promise. You see? oh there it already began, while i was typing this no less! That's good.  There's no reason for it to look like this: oh there it already began, while i was typing this no less!

 Honestly, is it THAT difficult to draw a ponytail?


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 16, 2009)

*cough*shippuudenart*cough*



But really, the art styles are different. You're comparing pre-Shippuuden Kabuto with Shippuuden Kabuto, and they're just drawn differently. 
I prefer the way everyone looked pre-Shippuuden, but there are plenty of people who feel very differently (and will let you know). It's a matter of taste I suppose.


----------



## OroKabuFTW (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess.  They just always make him look so angular and bizarre, IMO, and his hair is baffling.  It makes me sad.  There are some characters that look nice in Shippuden, but I don't think Kabuto is one of them. XD  

Though I will admit that I did like how he looked in episode 122.  He was making some pretty awesome faces.


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2009)

It was said on 2ch that Yumenosuke Tokuda/Team 13 will be back again for episode 128. Still no mention of 126 and 127.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice to know they're back in the normal rota, but now that means no team 13 for the next fight. Instead they'll probably be starting off the one that directly follows it which is fine too.


----------



## envoyofuno (Aug 18, 2009)

The normal rota is only good if 7 and 1 are back.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2009)

They could be, we dunno  But personally, the rota's pretty good as it is. Just Team 7 and 1 make it that much better


----------



## envoyofuno (Aug 18, 2009)

I disagree. Assuming this is the rota:

Just using the Team names due to it being easier:

-Team 3
-Team 4
-Team 9
-Team 12
-Team 13
-Team 14
-Whoever did 121 (and the second half of 113?)

If that's the rota, I'm not a big fan at all, since the only episodes I'd look forward to would be 4 and 13's. And even 4's I don't have much faith in after their last episode (which I know some will disagree with, like the last time I said this ). 121's director is pretty good, though, just have to see more from him/her.


----------



## aymaru (Aug 18, 2009)

do you all remember:

Sakurai Chikara the one who worked with Asai in 129 

can i know where he is now?


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2009)

Apparently he worked some on the new movie


----------



## aymaru (Aug 18, 2009)

realy?

that's great

will be wrong if i said that the up coming movie will be more highly animated movie rather than the two before it?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2009)

It's quite hard to tell what the rota is at the moment, as everything's getting moved around.

The previous rota (112-120) was:
Team 14
Lee, Boo-Hee with Seiko Asai
Team 12
Team 7/sort of
Team 9
Team 4
Takahashi
Team 14

Now it seems to have improved from that, but we don't quite know what the rota is at the moment. This current rota is 120-127, starting a new rota with Team 13 on 128.

At the moment we have:
Team 13
Lee, Boo-Hee
Team 12 
Hirofumi Suzuki
Team 9
Team 3
-unknown- (most likely Team 4 or 14)
-unknown- (most likely Team 1 or 7)

Obviously this rota is temporary as Suzuki is just standing in for 123. However even then this is still most likely going to change, as Lee, Boo-Hee seems to have been signed on as a quick replacement. I can imagine that, hopefully, the upcoming new rota will be:

Team 13
Team 12
Team 1
Team 4
Team 3
Team 9
Team 7
Team 12

Obviously that's a possibility and most likely things will move around. Especially if Suzuki does another episode. But most of the good animation directors and animators have been busy on the movie.


----------



## envoyofuno (Aug 18, 2009)

lol, so basically we're all hoping that it'll just go back to what it was. Funny how we were hoping to get new animators to replace 9/12 in this arc, and now we're just hoping to get animators back in the normal rota


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2009)

lol True. Though Team 12 has improved exponentially. I actually want to keep them. More so than Team 14 now. Though that might change soon


----------



## envoyofuno (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, same here. Though, the skirmish between Kabuto and Naruto in 122 was pretty bad.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah that was pretty pathetic. Team 12 should be kept solely for talking episodes, which is largely what this episode was. Other than 7 seconds of ridiculous animation, there was nothing bad about this episode at all. And in fact, all the other forums (Who are free of the Team 12 bias we have here on NF) thought this episode looked brilliant, and was a perfect translation from the manga.

But most of these people also complain that next episode looks awful


----------



## neshru (Aug 19, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Other than 7 seconds of ridiculous animation, there was nothing bad about this episode at all.


Except team 12's awful art. But there's nothing you can do about that I guess, as long as they keep this AD. There were also some details that showed just how cheap the production on this episode was, like how the lines became bolder just before a zoom effect:


----------



## Catterix (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, the bolder outlines is common in all anime pre-2002 One Piece is notorious for it. Having bolder outlines when zooming in/out is extremely common. It's just for some reason, the zoom was a little messed up in episode 122, and so it looked more obvious.

However, I thought the art was really good for this episode. If you ignore the background characters or anyone who's not in profile. But all character shots were on-model and actually looked nice.


----------



## neshru (Aug 19, 2009)

It is common, but good teams make it so it's not noticeable at all. Team 12 just don't care, or they are so bad they can't even tell when something looks noticeably bad.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 19, 2009)

lol if you say so. I'd say this was an average episode, there was a lot to be improved on, but there was also a lot of good art to make up for the fairly bad mistakes. Overall, fair production. Helps that it covered a lot 

I'm hoping this is the last we see of Lee, Boo-hee. Though I do like his work, I wantz my Team 1z and 7z back.  The fact that his entire staff is an outsource makes it seem more likely that he's only temporary.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 19, 2009)

neshru said:


> It is common, but good teams make it so it's not noticeable at all. Team 12 just don't care, or they are so bad they can't even tell when something looks noticeably bad.



I agree with this.


----------



## geG (Aug 19, 2009)

The bold lines happen all the time, and it's never not noticeable. Even TTGL did it a lot


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, they happen a lot. But for some reason they are noticeable with the bad animators. 

I spot many of them in One Piece. They usually show when there is a DON!


----------



## insane111 (Aug 20, 2009)

123 key animators: The only big name animator missing was Tetsuya Nishio, other than that it had all the big guys. Norio, Yamashita, Matsutake, Asai, and a few other people from 85. About half of the "unknown" animators changed though. It also had exactly 20 animators just like ep 85.

edit: sorry, it had 21 animators. I think that's a new record


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 123 key animators: The only big name animator missing was Tetsuya Nishio, other than that it had all the big guys. Norio, Yamashita, Matsutake, Asai, and a few other people from 85. About half of the "unknown" animators changed though. It also had exactly 20 animators just like ep 85.



Nice...Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 20, 2009)

Just the snippets I saw in the LQ RAW stream look amazing. I saw some Taijutsu between Sauske and some random filler clay fighter  Looks fantastic.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2009)

Did the frame rate bother anyone at some scenes?

Man, really awesome animation.  I hope we get another Suzuki episode soon. Too bad next week doesn't look that good animation wise.


----------



## BaDooDi (Aug 20, 2009)

^
Pretty good for team 9 !!


----------



## envoyofuno (Aug 20, 2009)

Best episode of Shippuuden. Didn't disappoint me at all. If they did this for this fight, I can hardly imagine what they'll do for the endgame fight of this arc. I probably shouldn't get my hopes up, haha.

I just hope next week does justice to a few certain scenes that I'm praying will have special animators. Course, that probably won't happen, since Yamashita doesn't really work with the bad teams. The art looks good, it's just that the preview feels really slow, as far as movement goes.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2009)

Only the art, the animation looked average. I really hope some good animators work in it. ^^

I thought one of the scenes of next week will be in Suzuki episode, that left me quite disappointed.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm going to totally fuck up your op now :ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 20, 2009)

is the clay taijutsu part done by norio ?
if so,I like it and everything but norio used to be more fluid

but overall great episode,ep.85 level for sure


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> I'm going to totally fuck up your op now :ho



Oh boy...Which section? 

Edit: Congrats...The OP needs to be updated with more info.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2009)

Just here and the FMA section.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> Just here and the FMA section.



Congrats


----------



## ZE (Aug 21, 2009)

It must be only me but I can spot some team1 characteristics in the preview.


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2009)

I kinda thought something like that too. Maybe they're doing another thing like 119.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2009)

The last few seconds seemed different.


----------



## envoyofuno (Aug 21, 2009)

That's what I've been hoping for ever since it was revealed T9 was doing 124.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> I'm going to totally fuck up your op now :ho



lol Go ahead, feel free to update it as much as you want. So long as it's nothing bad  At the moment, I'm too apathetic. I changed the OP after about 2 years of being out of date, and then a month later, we ruled "Team" names irrelevant! I was like... "Fuck. "

And congrats at being a Mod. You certainly deserve it.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> is the clay taijutsu part done by norio ?
> if so,I like it and everything but norio used to be more fluid
> 
> but overall great episode,ep.85 level for sure



Mmm. Not disagreeing with you there. I mean, Norio hasn't always been amazingly fluid, his work was quite often a bit jerky, but the jerkiness usually added dynamism to things. Both here, and 85, it looks more clunk than anything. 

Still amazing.



ZE said:


> It must be only me but I can spot some team1 characteristics in the preview.



Hmm, nah I doubt you're the only one. It definitely looked re-touched to me. When I was watching the preview, I was like; "That looks... sort of like Team 9... Sort of not :S" but Team 1 didn't automatically cross my mind until later.

Next episode does look good though. It looks like a "Naruto" episode, rather than a Suzuki one. It looks actually good as far as I'm concerned. Just not amazing.


----------



## BaDooDi (Aug 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> I kinda thought something like that too. Maybe they're doing another thing like 119.



I agree with this, Art looks amazing for team 9

I give it 9\10, Very similar to manga.

You can see it


----------



## Catterix (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, it does look really, really good.

To be honest, I don't have much of a problem if Team 1 never comes back, and instease Kanezuka just fixes all the bad episodes for important moments. Because since 119, every episode has just looked great, and so it'd be brilliant to keep this up consistently.

I wonder how the other animation directors feel lol They spent years practising and training to be artists to work on an OK-Salary, for their love for animation... just to have someone else come along and correct it lol


----------



## aymaru (Aug 21, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I wonder how the other animation directors feel lol They spent years practising and training to be artists to work on an OK-Salary, for their love for animation... just to have someone else come along and correct it lol



wow, good one


----------



## BaDooDi (Aug 21, 2009)

> I wonder how the other animation directors feel lol They spent years practising and training to be artists to work on an OK-Salary, for their love for animation... just to have someone else come along and correct it lol



 .


----------



## aymaru (Aug 21, 2009)

spending more mony to bring better animators will be better than correcting


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2009)

I prefer that... ^

If I want good art then I'll go with the manga. I Need good animation, dammit! 



Catterix said:


> I wonder how the other animation directors feel lol They spent years practising and training to be artists to work on an OK-Salary, for their love for animation... just to have someone else come along and correct it lol



They feel honored


----------



## BaDooDi (Aug 21, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I prefer that... ^
> 
> If I want good art then I'll go with the manga. I Need good animation, dammit!
> 
> ...



Team 9 have "bad art and animaiton" before.

So we have now a good art and fine animaiton.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a great animator to show up. 

This might be the last episode of the fight if they keep the same pacing.


----------



## neshru (Aug 23, 2009)

Catterix said:


> To be honest, I don't have much of a problem if Team 1 never comes back, and instease Kanezuka just fixes all the bad episodes for important moments.


That would be kind of wierd. I'm not really familiar with the production process, but isn't having him retouch episodes a waste of resources? Wouldn't it make more sense if he was just used as AD for the important episodes handled by bad teams?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well this explains what was wrong with 124, it was not Team 9's director as reported.

Animation Director(S)
1st Half: 容洪 (Hong Rong) 
2nd Half: 石田慶一 (Keichi Ishida)? I need help with this one  )
edit: nevermind that name is correct


The rest of team 9 remained the same (storyboarder, assistant director, etc). I hope Takeuchi is fired and these are his replacements


----------



## Archah (Aug 27, 2009)

Both were Bleach animation directors, and worked together in an episode.

Hong Rong = Episodes 194, 201, 209.
Ishida Keiichi = Episode 201.


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice, looks much better than Kei Takeuchi.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 27, 2009)

The art was good, but the animation was horrible. Last scene was a bit better.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 27, 2009)

Archah said:


> Both were Bleach animation directors, and worked together in an episode.
> 
> Hong Rong = Episodes 194, 201, 209.
> Ishida Keiichi = Episode 201.



Now I know the reason why I didn't liked these episodes. 




XMURADX said:


> The art was good, but the animation was horrible. Last scene was a bit better.



Yeah, agree. Art was really great but animation was so so...shitty.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 27, 2009)

It sucked because it was still team 9's trashy animators. Despite the name, "animation" directors really only influence the art for the most part.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, their job is to keep the art consistent through out the whole episode.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 27, 2009)

And direct the *style* of the animation, ie. if they want momentum held here, a faster blow here, etc. but shitty animators will be shitty animators.

Sorry for absence, I've been at the Edinburgh festival with a few mates, no internet


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 27, 2009)

quality might not be improving but it sure is have one of its climaxes right now...
it went lower when todays ep went out.


----------



## LucyXD94 (Aug 27, 2009)

This is one old thread post thing! XD But the animation in the openings n ending sequnces is really good! XD


----------



## insane111 (Sep 2, 2009)

Is anyone able to tell *exactly *where Norio's part began and ended in 123? You can see the square-jaw syndrome on Sasuke before Dei even spits out the clay dolls, but there are other people who draw like that so I don't know.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 2, 2009)

I have absolutely no clue. I only know where Hiroyuki Yamashita started from. What seems to be Norio's scene looks like it's had other people work at it too.


----------



## neshru (Sep 2, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Is anyone able to tell *exactly *where Norio's part began and ended in 123? You can see the square-jaw syndrome on Sasuke before Dei even spits out the clay dolls, but there are other people who draw like that so I don't know.


Is there even a way to know exactly? Anyway, to me it looks like he did from the moment deidara starts creating the clay dolls to the point where the clay dolls catch sasuke and explode, though there are a couple of scenes during the three jumping that seem to have a different style.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2009)

I think from 5:03 to 6:50

yeah,the dolls part without the tree part


----------



## geG (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the tree part was Norio too.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought so but I wasn't sure as some parts didnt look like norio

so I looked around ,someone on youtube credit the tree part for an animator called Ryo-chimo


----------



## ZE (Sep 2, 2009)

Normally at what time of the month do we know the animation directors and the teams for the episodes of each month?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not really for that month, necessarily, it's just "The upcoming 4 episodes". So even if there's a break, and it ends up going into the following month, etc.

Anyhow they're usually released in the second week of each month, somewhere around the 8th to the 10th.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 2, 2009)

basically it's always the 7th at the very earliest, or the 10th at the very latest.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 3, 2009)

Heehee, just came across this when I was going back through a couple of pages;





Geg said:


> Geez now I hope 125 isn't the end of the fight.
> 
> Team 3 :/



teehee, so d'you think you're happier with how it turned out in the end? Was "Team 9" satisfactory for the end of the fight 

Man, this was before we got the summaries, and boy, thinking about it, even if they'd gone at a 2 chapter pace, those last 2 episodes would've been _boring_!


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2009)

lol Team 9 ended up being not bad.

I think I just don't like the way Yuuki Kinoshita draws the characters. The new animation directors in episode 124 were really good drawing all the characters correctly, even if the animation was still slow and stiff.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 3, 2009)

For me it was a very below average episode. Even if the art was good, the animation should at least be watchable.

Anyway, I can't decide who is worse until I watch 125.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 3, 2009)

125's art was Ok. It didn't necessarily have any off-shots, but no one looked particularly good either. I just don't like Yuki's art style. But it wasn't bad, and was quite enjoyable.

126 looks like Team 4 judging from the preview.


----------



## Archah (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, 126 looks like Eum Ik-hyum's style.


----------



## ZE (Sep 3, 2009)

This episode had one of the worst art I ever saw in a naruto episode, if you ask me I would rather have team8 back than this so called team3, which shouldn’t even be called that way since this team has nothing to do with the team that did episode3 or episode 19 for example, those episodes had good art and the animation was also very good. 
Even as a manga reader I couldn’t help but asking who the fuck was that guy they called Pain, the art was so bad that I almost couldn’t recognize him, Madara wasn’t the problem since he has a mask so they can draw him like shit and we’ll never notice, but the Pain and Konan I knew sure aren’t supposed to look like they did in this episode.  

Comparing the manga version coloured by Amaretti to the anime, the difference is clear.


----------



## neshru (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, how can you even compare the way a picture is coloured with the way animated figures are coloured? Sure, it could have looked better, but making it look like the picture you posted wouldn't even be possible.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 3, 2009)

The art in this episode for some characters (Zetsu, Pain, sometimes Hebi or the Konoha people) was utter fail - both the lines and the color mechanism were off. By that, I mean to say that instead of cell shading, the artists decided to make everything extra-shiny by adding too many misshapen highlights in bad places, which has it look as if things like hair and skin are bevelled/embossed in Photoshop rather than shaded!

However, the background art as well as the architectural art (especially for Amegakure) were nice.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 3, 2009)

The art was a total failure. 

mihael not like


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, terrible art and animation...I hope Pierrot make up for it soon enough.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 3, 2009)

It was more than a bit disappointing. I guess Pain is a really hard character to draw right, he shouldn't be, but random characters seem to have issues being drawn.

There's a bit of me that's fairly chilled about it; the big part of the episode was done well. Pain's entrance wasn't great, but it's not the end of the world. However, as someone who works on TV... sort of,  I feel that Pierrot should really make every effort to make each "moment" feel like great television. Too much of Shippuuden has had a "That'll do" attitude, rather than actually pushing themselves and really putting effort into it. TOEI are great examples, I'm not a fan of One Piece, but I love how each dramatic scene is eveloped to such an extent to bring out it's maximum potential.

It's just a shame that they don't do that with Shippuuden. You don't need budget to do this, you just need artistry and passion.


----------



## envoyofuno (Sep 3, 2009)

Pain was drawn just fine in the last few minutes, shame he was drawn awfully at the halfway point of the episode, though. 

And man, when that second OST comes out... whenever it does... it's going to be goddamn amazing.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 3, 2009)

Catterix said:


> TOEI are great examples, I'm not a fan of One Piece, but I love how each dramatic scene is eveloped to such an extent to bring out it's maximum potential.



Yeah, Toei are really awesome when they do dramatic scenes, that sometimes it surpasses the manga on so many levels.

Pierrot are good when it comes to action.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 3, 2009)

And to be honest, that's what Naruto needs; great action scenes. The action in Naruto has always been some of the most ingenuitive and original battles I've seen in almost all Shonen. Thinking up bizarre abilities and what's best to combine them with and crazy strategic advances seems to be Kishimoto's specialty. And so I'm really glad that every fight now seems to get the treatment it deserves.

Good fight scenes are memorable because they need to be.

However, TOEI has the abilitity to make ordinary scenes memorable. It's just a shame we can't have that as well in Shippuuden


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2009)

well, Toei is also the biggest studio in Japan  (I've been there )


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 5, 2009)

@Even...Do they let people talk or meet the animators?
Cause, I might go to japan to get some autographs from some animators. 




Catterix said:


> And to be honest, that's what Naruto needs; great action scenes. The action in Naruto has always been some of the most ingenuitive and original battles I've seen in almost all Shonen. Thinking up bizarre abilities and what's best to combine them with and crazy strategic advances seems to be Kishimoto's specialty. And so I'm really glad that every fight now seems to get the treatment it deserves.
> 
> Good fight scenes are memorable because they need to be.
> 
> However, TOEI has the abilitity to make ordinary scenes memorable. It's just a shame we can't have that as well in Shippuuden


Exactly. 

I guess each studio have it's specialty. Although Toei have improved a lot when it comes to action.


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2009)

Who does the background art because that is always my favorite?


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> @Even...Do they let people talk or meet the animators?
> Cause, I might go to japan to get some autographs from some animators.



Well, Toei is much more than just animation. It's the biggest film studio in Japan, the Hollywood of Japan if you like, and there's an amusement park connected to it called Eigamura (Movie Village).
It's a replica of Edo (Tokyo) in the Edo Period, and is where they film most of the samurai dramas and such. You can visit lots of parts of the studio and see different replicas that have been used.
You can also visit some shops, which lets you dress up like a samurai and you can take pictures.
When it comes to animation, there's just a stand, which shows most of Toei's animation projects, up to Dragonball, I think, so no One Piece, I'm afraid.

The studio is located in Kyoto, btw


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 5, 2009)

MOE said:


> Who does the background art because that is always my favorite?


Poor Art Directors, nobody talks about them. Cause their job is not as complicated as key animators or Animation directors.




Even said:


> Well, Toei is much more than just animation. It's the biggest film studio in Japan, the Hollywood of Japan if you like, and there's an amusement park connected to it called Eigamura (Movie Village).
> It's a replica of Edo (Tokyo) in the Edo Period, and is where they film most of the samurai dramas and such. You can visit lots of parts of the studio and see different replicas that have been used.
> You can also visit some shops, which lets you dress up like a samurai and you can take pictures.
> When it comes to animation, there's just a stand, which shows most of Toei's animation projects, up to Dragonball, I think, so no One Piece, I'm afraid.
> ...



Thanks for the info. 

Maybe One Piece have a special stand.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Poor Art Directors, nobody talks about them. Cause their job is not as complicated as key animators or Animation directors.



In Japan, animation directors and art directors are the same thing 

And I dunno who did the background art, but it's definitely true, in the last 15 episodes or so, background art has been amazing. Which especially silly as it makes the animation/character art look even worse. The shots ZE posted with Pain and Konan are good examples, the background art is gorgeous, but the characters look so flat and under detailed.


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2009)

Catterix said:


> In Japan, animation directors and art directors are the same thing



I'm not so sure about that  Like Naruto still has just one art director for the series but different animation directors for each episode.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2009)

It was you who told me they were the same :S

There might be one main overall art director, but in each episode, the Animation Director does the job that both the Art and Animation directors do in American cartoons.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2009)

But how was that Pain guy drawn bad? He looked cool to me.


----------



## LuCas (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't notice any bad drawing either, I didn't have any problems how pain looked. Even though it was like my first time seeing his face I still think he looked ok anyways.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2009)

LuCas said:


> I didn't notice any bad drawing either, I didn't have any problems how pain looked. Even though it was like my first time seeing his face I still think he looked ok anyways.


Yah same here.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 6, 2009)

They are not the same.



> Art Director (Bijutsukantoku)
> 
> Art Director creates illustrations of the key locations, defines the setting, colors, detailed settei (model pack) for background artist and key animators, and “art boards” with rough backgrounds.





> Animation Supervisor or Animation Director (Sakuga Kantoku)
> 
> Checking is especially important for the shows that have many key animators to ensure consistency. Animation Supervisor checks and corrects the key animators drawings. The reasons for corrections vary, but one of the most important ones is to preserve the original character design. In fact, many character designers also serve as Animation Supervisors for the shows.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 6, 2009)

MOE said:


> But how was that Pain guy drawn bad? He looked cool to me.



It was mostly in the first Pain bit; the second one was pretty well-drawn. It was the lighting/highlighting/shading method in some shots, and also the actual lines in others - his hair was insanely off design in the final "As you're the leader, failure will not be tolerated" shot. The second Pain scene had him drawn pretty well, actually.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2009)

guess this goes in here too



insane111 said:


> 346話「黄昏」
> 脚本：彦久保雅博　演出：福田きよむ　絵コンテ：福田きよむ　作画監督：Eum lk-Hyun
> 
> 347・348話「NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル　ド根性忍伝～自来也忍法帖」
> ...




Chiyuki Tanaka has done key animation in some of the best episodes of Shippuuden(such as 85, 120, and 123), and he was an animation director for movie 6. He should be pretty decent I think..


----------



## Catterix (Sep 7, 2009)

YES! Yes! YES!!!


Team 7 is back! 

Chiyuki Tanaka sounds great, I'm looking forward to seeing his work. Ah, this is brilliant. Truly brilliant. Here's hoping most of the action in JG is handled in 127


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chiyuki's staff is an actual real new team too, new storyboarder/assistant director and all. Well not completely new, the storyboarder came in at 115

Storyboard: Rion Kujo 
Assistant Director: Shuu Watanabe


----------



## neshru (Sep 7, 2009)

So another temporary team? Hopefully all the old teams will finally come back with the start of the new OP.



Catterix said:


> Chiyuki Tanaka sounds great, I'm looking forward to seeing his work


are you familiar with his work or you just like his name?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2009)

neshru said:


> So another temporary team? Hopefully all the old teams will finally come back with the start of the new OP.



they're stealing what should be team 13's spot, so they might be temporary.. but it would be nice if they replaced one of the shitty directors finally.



neshru said:


> are you familiar with his work or you just like his name?



We're just thinking he's going to be good because of what he is credited for


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2009)

*Yeah Team 7 are back I hope that do both of ending of the upcoming fights. And now I really want to see 127 preview more than ever now

*


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2009)

I forgot to mention it says 129 is a special.. but it's wierd that it doesn't say 129-130.


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2009)

Chiyuki Tanaka did the animation direction for part of episode 60 of the first series.

But yeah it's good to see team 7 back. Hopefully it means Team 1 isn't far behind.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2009)

Team 7 is BACK!!!! Awesome!!!!
*prays* Let us have Team 1 and 11 back too!!!


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2009)

*



			Chiyuki Tanaka did the animation direction for part of episode 60 of the first series.
		
Click to expand...

Geg you know which part*


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2009)

The name is listed second so I guess the second part.


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 7, 2009)

Which episodes has Team 7 done in the past?
Kinda new to this all so nvm me if this has already been answered ^_^


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol, 129's animation isnt Horikoshi Kumiko and Tsukuma Takenori. It's *Horikoshi Kumiko* (Team 7) and *Tokura Eiichi* (Team 12).

T7 & T12 together? ROFL!


----------



## neshru (Sep 7, 2009)

then it must be referring to episode 129+130.
It looks like we are going back to the normal rotation, but I wish team 12 could take a break. After 6 months of mediocre animation it would be nice to get a noticeable boost in quality.


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2009)

Naruto needs to learn animations from One Piece.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2009)

Archah said:


> Lol, 129's animation isnt Horikoshi Kumiko and Tsukuma Takenori. It's *Horikoshi Kumiko* (Team 7) and *Tokura Eiichi* (Team 12).
> 
> T7 & T12 together? ROFL!



oh you're right, I thought I had the kanji for their names memorized by now but I should've double checked 

anyways they aren't together, that means T7 is doing 129 and T12 is doing 130


----------



## envoyofuno (Sep 7, 2009)

Where in the hell is Team 13 now


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2009)

*



			Which episodes has Team 7 done in the past?
Kinda new to this all so nvm me if this has already been answered
		
Click to expand...

Shiyojin I think the last episode they did episode 99




			Where in the hell is Team 13 now
		
Click to expand...

I remember hearing somewhere that they doing part of Gusty Ninja special...I guess that was a rumor *


----------



## E.Z.O (Sep 7, 2009)

> Which episodes has Team 7 done in the past?
> Kinda new to this all so nvm me if this has already been answered



I think It worked on : *7*, *15 *,*23 *and *115*


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2009)

Kumiko Horikoshi directed animation of episodes *200*, *209* and *217* (all with Tsukuma Takenori) of the first NARUTO show and episodes *7*, *15* (both with Tsukuma Takenori), *31*, *39*, *49*, *57*, *65*, *73*, *81*, *91* and *99* (all alone) of the second part.


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 7, 2009)

Great news, the good ones are finally back.


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *I remember hearing somewhere that they doing part of Gusty Ninja special...I guess that was a rumor *



Yeah I guess so. Hopefully Team 7 coming back means it and Team 1 will be back soon. Or maybe Chiyuki Tanaka's team is replacing one of them.


----------



## envoyofuno (Sep 7, 2009)

Or maybe he's replacing Team 9 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pierrot isn't that nice


----------



## Catterix (Sep 7, 2009)

Everything's still getting moved around and recovering from not only the movie's interception, but also Hirofumi Suzuki's placement.

Team 13 should most likely be episode 131.

It looks like Chiyuki Takana could be replacing Team 1/Yasuhiko Kanezuka. Team 1's last episode was 101. Their next should've been 109, but that was done by Takafumi. Then they should've done 117, but that was done by Matsuoka Hideaki. Next scheduled was 126, but due to Suzuki's placement, they've been knocked back one episode to 127. But instead of Team 1, it's now Chiyuki. And unlike Takafumi or Hideaki, he looks just about reputable to stay.

I'm still chuffed about Tanaka. I don't know much about him, but his episodes was always one of the ones I wished would return for Shippuuden, Naruto ep 60. I thought he did the whole thing but apparently only the second half. He also did animation direction for episode 176, creating one of the few good looking fight episodes during the filler lol.

Here's a video of his work in episode 60, from 1:44 onwards.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdoRIUyo3-Q[/YOUTUBE]

Really good quality in my eyes. Much like the guy who did 115 temporarily. I'd like him to return too. Dunno yet if I'd want Tanaka to replace Yasuhiko Kanezuka though. I'll have to watch the episode to decide.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2009)

ooo, Tanaka sure looks great  Here's hoping he'll do a terrific job in Shippuuden as well


----------



## neshru (Sep 8, 2009)

Catterix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdoRIUyo3-Q[/YOUTUBE]


Wow, that's some really good art.
And lol, with all the staring and the unnecessary flashbacks this episode looks like one of the old shippuuden episodes... I wonder if people bitched about it back in the day.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, Horikoshi is finally back!!! This was my most anticipated news for a long time (yes, even more than Suzuki.. i think a regular GREAT team is better than news of that). And Tanaka looks really good, very dynamic action scenes. The art quality varies but it's nowhere close to the level of bad teams.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, which is something I'm happy about, because it means that Shippuuden's closer to Part 1 in that during talking scenes, the art can be low quality and thus cheaper (due to a lack of cross-checking) and then for the action scenes, it gets brilliant.

And totally agree with you about the Suzuki/Horikoshi bit. When Suzuki was officially announced for 123, I didn't really care that much, I just wanted Team 1 and 7 back lol


----------



## Archah (Sep 10, 2009)

Confirmed.

■349･350話　(10／8)
NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル
〜雨隠(あめがく)れ潜入！自来也の決意〜
蝦蟇(がま)のガマ五郎の腹中に隠れて雨隠れへ潜入し、情報収集を開始する自来也。前の里長・山椒魚(さんしょううお)の半蔵の影が払拭された街でペインが長(おさ)とあがめられていることに違和感を覚えた彼は、現在の半蔵の所在とさらなるペインの情報を得るため、下忍2人を拘束して、尋問する。≫脚本＝吉田伸 演出＝小野田雄亮、木村寛 絵コンテ＝にいどめとしや、木村寛 作画監督＝堀越久美子、徳倉栄一


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2009)

More from the 2ch rumor factory 

Apparently something's been said about for the next fight someone big who's never worked on Naruto before will be brought in to do an episode. Then there's that rumor about Wakabayashi doing an episode around the end of the year, so it would mean the three major fights of this arc all have a high-level animation episode.

Sasuke vs. Deidara: Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hirofumi Suzuki
Next fight: New person
Fight after that: Atsushi Wakabayashi


----------



## Catterix (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh cool, thanks for the info. 

Can you give me any evidence of Atsushi Wakabayashi's work? I've seen some his animation which was brilliant, he did animation in Studio Pierrot's YuYu Hakusho's battles. But I've never seen his animation direction.

I wonder who this new guy could be. Sounds pretty good though


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> More from the 2ch rumor factory
> 
> Apparently something's been said about for the next fight someone big who's never worked on Naruto before will be brought in to do an episode. Then there's that rumor about Wakabayashi doing an episode around the end of the year, so it would mean the three major fights of this arc all have a high-level animation episode.
> 
> ...



Next two fights?
I'm confused now... what is considered the first/second fight?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 12, 2009)

Next fight: Ch. 370-380

Fight after that: Ch. 385-395.

Without spoiling anything lol.


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh cool, thanks for the info.
> 
> Can you give me any evidence of Atsushi Wakabayashi's work? I've seen some his animation which was brilliant, he did animation in Studio Pierrot's YuYu Hakusho's battles. But I've never seen his animation direction.


Episodes 30, 71, and 133


----------



## Catterix (Sep 12, 2009)

But of course! 

Sorry, thanks for that. I'm still recovering from 4 years of misinformation where we all thought Norio Matsumoto had directed the animation of those episodes.

Fucking yay!


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

DOH
Completly forgot about the first one
How stupid can I be sometimes

Seems we are getting stellar animation. Superb


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> More from the 2ch rumor factory
> 
> Apparently something's been said about for the next fight someone big who's never worked on Naruto before will be brought in to do an episode. Then there's that rumor about Wakabayashi doing an episode around the end of the year, so it would mean the three major fights of this arc all have a high-level animation episode.
> 
> ...



I fucking love 2ch. 

Thanks a lot for this awesome news Rumor.


----------



## neshru (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds great. Now if only shippuuden switched to HD with the start of the fall season...


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

neshru said:


> sounds great. Now if only shippuuden switched to HD with the start of the fall season...



I'm expecting that jump. The Ending, for some strange reason, looks very clean and more "HD" than the rest of the series. Looks like it was "downscaled" SD than being upscaled to HD, if you understand what I mean


----------



## neshru (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes. There where also a series of episodes that looked like they were produced in HD, but then they've gone back to clearly SD looking episodes, so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

neshru said:


> Yes. There where also a series of episodes that looked like they were produced in HD, but then they've gone back to clearly SD looking episodes, so I don't know what to think.



The episodes with the jagged edges? There were a lot with those. I haven't seen them lately though


----------



## Catterix (Sep 12, 2009)

lol Yeah I was about to say what Felix did. The ED most definitely seems like it was animated in HD, and some Team 1, 3 and a few other episodes made in-house in Pierrot, look like they were made in HD. But as Neshru theorised a while ago, due to other "teams" making their episodes in SD, the other episodes had to be downscaled, causing the jagged outlining. Which is what happens when a lot of pixels get condensed.

The ED seems to be a hint that they are planning to move to HD, because I swear that is in HD. Who knows, with the new OP change and season shift, they might make it all HD... would be niiiice.


----------



## neshru (Sep 12, 2009)

Felix said:


> The episodes with the jagged edges?


Yeah, those. But since they've stopped doing episodes that way, it's hard to figure out what are pierrot's plans. Maybe they really plan to switch to HD and were testing the production process, or maybe they were just borrowing some equipment to produce episodes and it happened to be HD stuff. I wish I knew something about the production process and how making stuff in HD is different from SD.


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2009)

Have they really stopped them or have we just stopped noticing it? I noticed with episode 113 that Taka's encodes get rid of the jagged edges.


----------



## neshru (Sep 12, 2009)

113 is one of the episodes with the jaggies problem, and it's actually the first of the longest steak of episodes done that way. Excluding 116, all the episodes from 113 to 117 were done that way, but they went back to producing episodes the normal way with episode 118.


----------



## ZE (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a question, what?s the name of the animator that works on some parts of various episodes here and there but never does a complete episode? The one from episode 84 (taijutsu fight between kakashi and Hidan), he?s also responsible for the Jiraiya and Naruto scene when they were under a tree in the last filler arc. Any chance the guy is doing a whole episode? His art is out of this world.


----------



## envoyofuno (Sep 12, 2009)

What episodes of YYH did Atsushi Wakabayashi work on? Hiei vs Bui (58) for sure, but...?


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2009)

ZE said:


> I have a question, what’s the name of the animator that works on some parts of various episodes here and there but never does a complete episode? The one from episode 84 (taijutsu fight between kakashi and Hidan), he’s also responsible for the Jiraiya and Naruto scene when they were under a tree in the last filler arc. Any chance the guy is doing a whole episode? His art is out of this world.


Hiroyuki Yamashita (though that wasn't him in 84; we still don't know who that was)

He kinda disappeared for a while thanks to the movie. His last episode before coming back was 101, and then he wasn't in another episode until 120 and 123. Now that the older good teams like Team 7 appear to be coming back, maybe he'll come back into the main rotation of animators again.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 12, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> What episodes of YYH did Atsushi Wakabayashi work on? Hiei vs Bui (58) for sure, but...?



Some examples!

here

here

here

here

here

here


----------



## envoyofuno (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah, I should have figured the second episode of the Doctor fight had "special" animators, considering how well it was done. Who did the beginning (the fight) of episode 93? Thanks a lot, by the way!


----------



## barkhad0 (Sep 13, 2009)

The next fight would be around 4-6 episodes.


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2009)

Bit of an update, it looks like the Wakabayashi think may just be either a rumor or something that I misread earlier. I thought Guin Saga (the current anime Wakabayashi is directing) was already over so he'd be free to do an episode by the end of the year was over, but it's still running. Here's a recent post from the spoiler thread that kind of sums up all the info so far, though I've removed the names of the fights.



> For now let's organize all the info we have so far (they're leaks from the spoiler thread and the works thread so their verifiability is uncertain)
> 
> Next fight (around the end of October?)
> -Someone working on Naruto for the first time will be an animation director.
> ...


----------



## Catterix (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh cool. Thanks for the info, so we have no clue as to who's going to be the animation director for the two fights. However, the idea of some new fresh talent does seem pretty cool. Shame about Tsuru not directing the upcoming fight (most likely ep 131 going by the titles), but at least that fight doesn't require that much clever writing, given it's a fairly easy fight to do.

Wow, and the guy doing the fight after next is someone young? I guess Yamashita would make sense, given how new he is to the industry. However, I'd prefer to have him do the animation and someone else do the direction.


----------



## ZE (Sep 16, 2009)

Catterix said:


> but at least that fight doesn't require that much clever writing, given it's a fairly easy fight to do.



I?m not of the same opinion, the fight needs some intelligent writing, specially the first part (pokemons) since there are some clear inconsistencies in the beginning. 

Don?t read the spoiler if you?re anime only:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I?m talking about at the way Pain?s Cerberus disappeared from the fight the moment Gama-ken jumped out of the building, there?s no reason for Pain to unsummon an immortal dog that can?t be killed and can multiply himself, in the manga the dog just disappears, the anime will have to correct that, or at least I?m hoping it will, I was thinking Jiraiya?s swamp of the underworld would be of good use to drown the dogs before Jiraiya goes SM, but the pacing seems way fast for them to be putting filler even if it is during the fights.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's very true actually. 

Well, here's hoping that the writer for 131 will still be very good. Tsuru might be the best, but I'm sure they'll give an important guy to this episode.


----------



## mads2194 (Sep 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> I'm expecting that jump. The Ending, for some strange reason, looks very clean and more "HD" than the rest of the series. Looks like it was "downscaled" SD than being upscaled to HD, if you understand what I mean



Yeah, the ending looks really good.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yumenosuke helped team 14 with 128, so we probably won't see him again for 7-8 more episodes.


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah, that would explain why there was that thing on 2ch a while back saying he was working on 128.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2009)

Seems so. Ah well, we may be pleasantly surprised. But it would definitely seem like that's the case, as 129 would've been Yumenosuke's next scheduled episode, and that's being done by Team 7, so yeah lol Still, I'd take Kumiko Horikoshi over Yumenosuke anyday.

However, this does make me hopeful that we'll see Kanezuka sometime soon. Oh, if he were to do 132 (And it covers what I think it will) I'll be so... so happy.

Chiyuki Tanaka certainly proved himself with 127. That episode was scrummy.


----------



## neshru (Sep 24, 2009)

2 things about episode 129's preview:
- Team 7's Konan looks gorgeous. Nothing to do with the ugly team 3 Konan.
- The jaggies are back. That gives me hope that the next episode will really air in HD, though I should check the preview that has scenes from 130 before getting my hopes up.


----------



## irRonnie (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know if it's possible but imho next episode definitely looks that it's going to air in HD.

The picture looks so much better even with the jagged lines.


----------



## Archah (Sep 24, 2009)

btw, this time Kobayashi Yukari's name was all in kanji (小林弘美), instead kanji/hiragana as always (小林ゆかり).


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that too. It kind of threw me off for a second before I realized that the last name was still written the same.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2009)

Random, I can't think of any reason why they'd change it. Isn't it seen as quite informal to use Kanji for crediting? Almost unproffesional in a way?

I wonder how Kobyashi Yukari feels about having her last 2 episodes being retouched to improve her work?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 3, 2009)

anyone mind translating these names?

にいどめとしや (did storyboard for 100(T9), 113(T16?), 119(T14), and now 129(T7)... really random)

and

小野田雄亮 (team 7's normal assistant director, returning with Kumiko)


----------



## niko^ (Oct 3, 2009)

insane111 said:


> anyone mind translating these names?
> 
> にいどめとしや (did storyboard for 100(T9), 113(T16?), 119(T14), and now 129(T7)... really random)
> 
> ...



にいどめとしや = Niidome Toshiya
小野田雄亮 = Onoda Yuusuke?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 3, 2009)

niko^ said:


> にいどめとしや = Niidome Toshiya
> 小野田雄亮 = Onoda Yuusuke?



thanks, I forgot Nidome used to storyboard for team 7 before the H&K arc. Weird that he did random episodes with team 9 and such.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2009)

Who did episode 127?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 3, 2009)

Chiyuki Tanaka.

He also did the first episode of Naruto VS Neji in Part 1.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2009)

The episode looked really nice, especially Jiraya. They are amazing, love to see more of him. At first I thought it was team 7 since everyone said they came back but they are doing 129. Now lets see if people complain about 129.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 3, 2009)

I doubt anyone will lol From the preview, 129 looks as gorgeous as Team 7 has ever been. Even the Team 12 stuff looks pretty nice.

But yeah, I daresay that if I hadn't been told otherwise, I might've wondered if 127 was Kumiko Horikoshi, there were some weird similarities. Also, it lacked any character design I could've used as reference (Ie. Team 7's Naruto is very distinctive, but he wasn't in the episode). Very, very good art and animation for that episode.


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2009)

By the way, Toshiya Niidome didn't just do storyboarding for specific teams. Unlike the episode director and animation director, the storyboardists generally don't stick with a specific team, unless the episode director doubles as the storyboardist.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2009)

Kinda unconfirmed since it was only posted on its own, but:

351話 演出 横山彰利 作監 田中宏紀 

If it's true, the animation director for ep 131 is Hiroki Tanaka. If you want an example of what his key animation looks like look at a few episodes of the new Fullmetal Alchemist series.

Ep 14 - Armstrong vs. Roa
Ep 19 - The part where Mustang fires Gluttony off of that tower
Ep 25 - The part where Envy transforms into his true form


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2009)

2chan was right as usual 


131: Hiroki Tanaka
132: Keichi Ishida & Hong Rong
133: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
134: Eum lk-Hyun

should be an amazing batch of episodes except for 132


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2009)

Is the team doing 132 new or is it the one who did 121?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2009)

neshru said:


> Is the team doing 132 new or is it the one who did 121?



They did 124 - it's just team 9 with 2 different animation directors. They're a nice improvement for the art, but their animation is still trash.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, it's them? It looks like they got rid of the best korean team then, it's a shame...
Anyway, I _really_ hope Keichi Ishida & Hong Rong will get some decent animators to work with this time...


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2009)

here's the more complete list of credits for anyone that cares, and their previous 2 episodes as I usually do


131
Animation Director: Hiroki Tanaka (new)
Assistant Director&Storyboard: Akitoshi Yokoyama (new)
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki (122, 125)

132
Animation Director: Hong Rong & Keichi Ishida (124)
Assistant Director: Fujiaki Asari (new)
Storyboard: Yuichiro Miyake (124)
Script: Yuka Miyata (112, 121)

133
Animation Director: Yasuhiko Kanezuka (93, 101)
Assistant Director&Storyboard: Masaaki Kumagai (93, 101)
Script: Junki Takegami (127, 128)

134
Animation Director: Eum lk-Hyun (118, 126)
Assistant Director&Storyboard: Fukuda Kiyomu (118, 126)
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo (114, 126)


----------



## iander (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually I like this line up.  Much of the action will fall with the new team.  Team 9 will get more of the dialogue and Team 1 is left to do one of the most important episodes of the fight and then team 4 for the finish.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually, going by the episodes titles, it looks like team 1 will do the very last episode of the fight, which has no fighting. Team 4's episode will probably be a transition episode that leads into the next fight.


----------



## E.Z.O (Oct 7, 2009)

> 133: Yasuhiko Kanezuka (Team 1!)



FINALLY !! TEAM 1 IS BACK ...

guys .. Which episodes has Team 1 done in the past?

I wanna remember his style


----------



## Even (Oct 7, 2009)

Team 1 is back!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice, I had a feeling they might bring Team 1 back for the end of this fight.



> Oh, it's them? It looks like they got rid of the best korean team then, it's a shame...


Are you implying the old Team 9 was good?


----------



## Archah (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Tanaka Hiroki will do an awesome job. Apart from his job on FMA Brotherhood, he has worked as key animator for last Shippuuden movie, as well as Gurren Lagann movie.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2009)

Another thing from 2ch concerning the OP/ED:

The OP will have more or less the same animation staff as episode 123. The ED will be done by Charozou (Yuu Yamashita), who previously did the Long Kiss Good Bye ED from last year.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Are you implying the old Team 9 was good?


I was talking about the team that did half of 113 and 121.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 2chan was right as usual
> 
> 
> 131: Hiroki Tanaka
> ...



Awesome, thanks a lot! This is brilliant news. Team 1 has brightened up my day!



neshru said:


> Oh, it's them? It looks like they got rid of the best korean team then, it's a shame...
> Anyway, I _really_ hope Keichi Ishida & Hong Rong will get some decent animators to work with this time...



I daresay they will, however at the same time, going by the pace, it looks like what they'll be doing is going to be mostly a talking episode, which'll need strong art but not necessarily great animation. As far as bad teams go, they're brilliant. 124 was absolutely what Naruto needed for a bad team, even the animation direction was good, it's just the framerate was terrible.

Sped up, 124 looks pretty nice lol



iander said:


> Actually I like this line up.  Much of the action will fall with the new team.  Team 9 will get more of the dialogue and *Team 1 is left to do one of the most important episodes of the fight* and then team 4 for the finish.  Sounds good to me.



Yeah, this was something I'd mentioned I was hoping for ages ago. The idea of Team 1 doing the final bit of the fight would just be heavenly. Kanezuka has such a keen eye for dramatic setting, and the director he's working with is superb for touching, emotional scenes, if episodes 9, 41 and 93 are anything to go by.



neshru said:


> I was talking about the team that did half of 113 and 121.



They were different animation directors;
113: Heo Hye Jung.
121: Lee, Boo-Hee.

And whilst they were great, they were replacements for the good teams, they weren't considered "Bad teams" by Pierrot (given the animators they were given, etc.) so whilst it'd be good to keep them for bad teams, they were there to replace the good guys, and who have now returned.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I daresay they will, however at the same time, going by the pace, it looks like what they'll be doing is going to be mostly a talking episode, which'll need strong art but not necessarily great animation.


The problem is that I believe the talking episode will be the one after that, going by the titles. So team 9 will do the last action episode, and team 1 will do the talking episode that ends the fight.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

neshru said:


> The problem is that I believe the talking episode will be the one after that, going by the titles. So team 9 will do the last action episode, and team 1 will do the talking episode that ends the fight.



I need to re-read the battle, but I don't want to because I want to enjoy it fresh in the anime lol But I'm trusting you. So this is a bit ballsy. I remember the fighting being very quick to finish and the rest of the battle just focusing on revelations, etc.

Ah well, hopefully it won't look too bad. None of the crazy stuff should be happening. I'm just estatically happy about 131 and 133!


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2009)

Is this the first time Tanaka does Animation Direction? 

Team 1 coming back is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah. As 2chan predicted (they're like the toad sage now), an animation director who's never worked on Naruto as a director before will do Jiraiya's fight. He's done some key animation here and there (I wish we knew where), but no direction before.

I'm betting he'll be awesome though.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> If it's true, the animation director for ep 131 is Hiroki Tanaka. If you want an example of what his key animation looks like look at a few episodes of the new Fullmetal Alchemist series.
> 
> Ep 14 - Armstrong vs. Roa
> Ep 19 - The part where Mustang fires Gluttony off of that tower
> Ep 25 - The part where Envy transforms into his true form



His scenes in 19 and 25 were much better done than his scene in 14. 

I love this scene: I Love Akatsuki 


Edit: Hahaaa...2ch. I've researched him before, so I didn't remember him doing any Animation Direction.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a scene from OP movie 9 that was animated by Hiroki Tanaka:


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2009)

*



			131
Animation Director: Hiroki Tanaka (new)
Assistant Director&Storyboard: Akitoshi Yokoyama (new)
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki (122, 125)

132
Animation Director: Hong Rong & Keichi Ishida (124)
Assistant Director: Fujiaki Asari (new)
Storyboard: Yuichiro Miyake (124)
Script: Yuka Miyata (112, 121)

133
Animation Director: Yasuhiko Kanezuka (93, 101)
Assistant Director&Storyboard: Masaaki Kumagai (93, 101)
Script: Junki Takegami (127, 128)

134
Animation Director: Eum lk-Hyun (118, 126)
Assistant Director&Storyboard: Fukuda Kiyomu (118, 126)
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo (114, 126)
		
Click to expand...

Thanx for info insane111 since I'm ones who cares



That scene  is awesome Geg and XMURADX now I'm wondering who will have the best art and animation 3 fights. I was hopeing that neither Team 1 or Team 7 do ending to both upcoming fights

p.s. XMURADX  your new sig is great*


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2009)

lol @ Geg...That's the first scene that came to my mind when I read his name. 



Animeblue said:


> *
> p.s. XMURADX  your new sig is great*



Thanks, I just changed it. Cause someone complained it was too big. 

Looks like the last fight will definitely have T1, T7, and probably 2 special AD.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2009)

According to ANN this Hiroki Tanaka worked on Bakemonogatari episode 8. If he's the one who did the fighting scene in that episode, then he's awesome.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2009)

I think he did the first half of the battle. (Trying not spoil myself, since I didn't watch it yet)

Hiroki Tanaka: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZcUddQ7vKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> His scenes in 19 and 25 were much better done than his scene in 14.
> 
> I love this scene: Magellan vs Jozu
> 
> ...



That scene was amazing, his artwork and lining is a little bit too thin and wobbly for my tastes, but his skill is undeniable. And I daresay the art style was more due to the director than him necessarily. That scene is just terrific. Thanks for sharing, making me excited for 131 now lol


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2009)

*XMURADX you did it again, I just about post that vid but oh well and Neshru I believe Tanaka work on The Tower of Druaga b/c in ones of the last episode of the series in certain scene looks like Tanaka doing*


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *XMURADX you did it again, I just about post that vid but oh well and Neshru I believe Tanaka work on The Tower of Druaga b/c in ones of the last episode of the series in certain looks like Tanaka doing*



Yeah, he did. This is one of his scenes from Tower of Duraga:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3BD32lzeSg[/YOUTUBE]

This guy is amazing.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2009)

*Catterix that's the scene I was talking about  and Catterix do you know if Tanaka worked on Birdy the Mighty Decode *


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *Catterix that's the scene I was talking about  and Catterix do you know if Tanaka worked on Birdy the Mighty Decode *



I believe so. I keep finding different resume for him.

However, these seems to be his work and I'm sure they're from Birdy the Mighty Decode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFC67_snRlQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56vJJ_X_SBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2009)

I love Tanaka's work from FMA:B and other shows 
He's amazing


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2009)

*Thanx Catterix I always though Tanaka did  but didn't really know for sure and yes those two scenes is from Birdy the Mighty Decode which is awesome by that *


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, I always wanted to get into DECODE. Apparently Norio Matsumoto had a lot to do with it's production or something.

Looking forward to tomorrow more than anything else. If nothing more than to watch the preview for Tanaka's episode!! Tomorrow we're going to have new TANAKA animation!!!


----------



## TadloS (Oct 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I believe so. I keep finding different resume for him.
> 
> However, these seems to be his work and I'm sure they're from Birdy the Mighty Decode.
> 
> ...



Ah, this making me to want to rewatch 2nd season of Birdy. 



Catterix said:


> Yeah, I always wanted to get into DECODE. Apparently Norio Matsumoto had a lot to do with it's production or something.



Well, you better do. Birdy really have many good animated scenes, especially 2nd season which is really wonderful .  Though, first season is so so decent in plot department. But still I'd recommend to watch it.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 7, 2009)

Your definetly right, I was wondering why the animation goes from very good then to bad! Ty for the explanation


----------



## insane111 (Oct 8, 2009)

OP 6 Credits:

*Animation Director:* Hirofumi Suzuki
*Storyboard:* Toshiyuki Tsuru

*Key Animators*
Norio Matsumoto
Hirofumi Suzuki
Hiroyuki Yamashita 
Shingo Yamashita 
Seiko Asai 
Chiyuki Tanaka
Noriyuki Matsutake 
Keiko Shimizu 
Kenichi Kutsuna 
Chikayoshi Sakurai 
Yasuaki Kurotsu 
Miyako Tsuji 
　　　　
best lineup ever, it's pretty obvious which part Norio did - hopefully he does some animation in the actual fight.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2009)

wow, do they need so many animators for a 1 minute long sequence?


----------



## Duune (Oct 8, 2009)

Each of them draws like 10 second of animation, you just add up and you will get you 1.30 of animation.

An easy peak would be Matsumoto's part that last for 10 sec. of beautiful fignting animation.

Funny thing i made a post on Hiroki Tanaka on my news blog the over day, it's in french but if you are interested :

Link removed


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2009)

insane111 said:


> OP 6 Credits:
> 
> *Animation Director:* Hirofumi Suzuki
> *Storyboard:* Toshiyuki Tsuru
> ...



Seriously,  awesome lineup. Awesome Opening...I hope we get similar level of animation for the scenes that were shown in the OP.

BTW, Is there like 2 credits, one for the opening and one for the episode?


----------



## iander (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow thats like the Naruto dream team of animators.


----------



## Duune (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, credit for the opening on Naruto show's up near its end.



Preview of the next episode Tanaka's flavor is everywhere :
Link removed


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2009)

Preview looks awesome. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## envoyofuno (Oct 8, 2009)

Next episode looks great, as expected.


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2009)

Yumenosuke Tokuda did touch-up work on 130 just like he did on 128.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought so, it was pretty apparent it wasn't the usual team 12 art.

Anyway, even if the episodes were still aired in SD, don't the OP and ED look like HD? I don't get why Studio Pierrot is doing this.


----------



## Felix (Oct 8, 2009)

neshru said:


> Thought so, it was pretty apparent it wasn't the usual team 12 art.
> 
> Anyway, even if the episodes were still aired in SD, don't the OP and ED look like HD? I don't get why Studio Pierrot is doing this.



The first episode of the special also had those jagged lines problem again


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2009)

The Jiraya part have amazing frame rate. I bet that's Norio...Weird though, he didn't do the Taijutsu part. Oh, wait...Almost forgot the water.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Duune (Oct 8, 2009)

I think it goes like this :

Hiroyuki Yamashita : Sasuke vs Itachi
Kenichi Kutsuna : Sasuke working his shidori on Itachi (this part i was not sure but 2ch think so too - why not)
Tokuyuki Matsutake : some on 2ch think he has done Sasuke's flame attack
Shingo Yamashita : Naruto going berserk (Shinya Ohira style)
Norio Matsumoto : Jiraya's fight


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Always trust 2ch. 

I hope norio keeps the same level of animation, if he works on any future scene.


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2009)

Thinking how the last two "bad" team episodes have had touch up by Tokuda makes me think, maybe they've taken him out of the rota so he can do that full time? Like maybe Chiyuki Tanaka has replaced him so now he can permanently work on touch-ups for the bad teams like 12 and 14.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 8, 2009)

Certainly doesn't seem like a bad idea. Kanezuka touched up 119, didn't he? But this was probably because Tokuda had been signed on to do 120.

I'd love it if this was the case. To be really honest, I never really thought that much of Tokuda's animation direction. He's great, really great, but not as good as Team 1, 7 or Yuukimaro or Tanaka. His art's brilliant, but direction was always flat in my opinion. So yeah, fixing the art on the bad teams sounds like a brilliant idea. Especially if it means we get Tanaka doing more episodes.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2009)

Having someone as good as him touch up the art of the bad teams is certainly a great idea, finally we can have consistently good art. Actually I wonder why they don't just assign him as the animation director for the bad teams, it looks like they are doing double the work this way. But what do I know.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 8, 2009)

Along the same lines why we don't have Supervisors doing the work of those they supervise. Or why the animation directors don't animate it themselves. It's just too much work.

Here, Kobayashi and Tokura are left to their own devises directing an entire episode each, this includes watching and directing a team of animators individually and as a team, cross referencing each animator's work, going back and forth between the director and the storyboardist, as well as constantly maintaining a consistent level of work over their episode.

Then, Yumenosuke Tokuda comes in, looks at the nearly finished product and corrects a couple of things.

To ask Tokuda to direct both Team 14 and Team 12 is asking for too much work, it'd be almost impossible.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Then, Yumenosuke Tokuda comes in, looks at the nearly finished product and corrects a couple of things.


It doesn't look like he's just correcting a couple of things to me, he completely changes the style of the original director in every drawing. That's why it looks like they are doing double the work to me.


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2009)

Eh, not every drawing. I could still see a lot of Team 14's normal style in 128. Same with Team 12 in 130.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2009)

Well yeah, there are a few drawing that were probably so bad he couldn't do anything about them. But for the most part the episode looks completely different from the other director's style.


----------



## Archah (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know if this have been posted. It's a list of all OP key animators in the same order they appear in the credits:

Yamashita Hiroyuki........Shochiku Noriyuki
Shimizu Keiko...............Kutsuna Kenichi
Yamashita Seigo...........Sakurai Chikara
Tanaka Chiyuki.............Asai Seiko
Tsuji Miyako................Matsumoto Norio
Suzuki Hirofumi.............Kurotsu Yasuaki


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2009)

op was awesome and next episode looks crazy 

my favourite part is the one with naruto's transformation ,I thought it was Shinya Ohira (probably my 2nd favourite animator) but I don't see him in Archah list


j vs pain,if it's really norio,please norio keep using that style,that's your style and where you really shines

hope to see all of those guys in the next episode


----------



## Nekki (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah hgfdsahjkl my favourite part of the opening is the naruto transformation, it's portrayed in a very good way, almost surreal i would say.

I love things like that!


----------



## Duune (Oct 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> my favourite part is the one with naruto's transformation ,I thought it was Shinya Ohira (probably my 2nd favourite animator) but I don't see him in Archah list





Duune said:


> Shingo Yamashita : Naruto going berserk (Shinya Ohira style)



Done.

This part is quite an hommage to Shinya Ohira's Sci-fi Harry OP :
reference to kakashi's jutsu's


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hiroyuki Yamashita and Hiroki Tanaka himself are the only "famous" key animators I see in the credits, glad Tanaka did some actual animation instead of just directing though.


----------



## neshru (Oct 15, 2009)

were there other key animators besides them? Because I can't remember a single scene that didn't look awesome.


----------



## Archah (Oct 15, 2009)

*Episode 131*

Animation director: Tanaka Hiroki
Assistant animation director: Imaki Hiroaki


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> were there other key animators besides them? Because I can't remember a single scene that didn't look awesome.



yes, there were actually 21 key animators, which is the same amount as episodes 85 and 123. I only mentioned those 2 because they're the only ones that people will recognize


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2009)

Based on the preview I see some signs of Yumenosuke Tokuda's touch-up work again.


----------



## neshru (Oct 15, 2009)

That would probably up the quality a little bit, but the animation still looks as bad as 124


----------



## BaDooDi (Oct 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> That would probably up the quality a little bit, *but the animation still looks as bad as 124*



 ......


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2009)

132 looks meh animation wise. Anyway we still have 133. 

Hiroki Tanaka's style was really good for this episode, the action sequences were really awesome. Just the smoke looking like pieces of paper flying around looked meh. If it was in the background only then it would have fine.


----------



## iander (Oct 15, 2009)

It is definitely an interesting style and it oddly fit well for this episode.  Though stylistically, I still prefer Hirofumi Suzuki and Norio .


----------



## Catterix (Oct 15, 2009)

iander said:


> It is definitely an interesting style and it oddly fit well for this episode.  Though stylistically, I still prefer Hirofumi Suzuki and Norio .



Well Norio doesn't necessarily have a particular "style" art-wise, he draws however people tell him to. He's an animator, not animation director. For example of how his style changed, he did the Taijutsu between Kakashi and Kakuzu, and then the OP animation of Jiraiya's frog versus the dogs. Completely different style. But still awesome 

And whilst I love Suzuki's episodes, I think (at least now) I prefer Tanaka. This is because Suzuki recently has created this very thin-lined style that is really inconsistent with the rest of the series and just stands out too much for me, even if I knew nothing about animation, I'd still notice this, and sometime it has a negative effect with people saying it looks "blurry". Whereas Tanaka's style in 131 was much more in line with what Shippuuden looks like at the moment, and wasn't at all obtrusive, it just flows brilliantly and comes off as an awesomely-animated Naruto episode.


----------



## iander (Oct 15, 2009)

I get what you are saying.  I put (and) Norio instead of (or) because I like it when Norio is working on a Suzuki episode.  You are right it totally does stand out but if I had it my way, that would be the style of every episode .


----------



## Catterix (Oct 15, 2009)

iander said:


> I get what you are saying.  I put (and) Norio instead of (or) because I like it when Norio is working on a Suzuki episode.  You are right it totally does stand out but if I had it my way, that would be the style of every episode .



lol True.

For me, I'd like every episode to look like episode 30 of Part 1. Everything about that episode was just... gorgeous. I adored the lighting, backgrounds, everything.


----------



## ROYAL616 (Oct 15, 2009)

taank you for this sub ^^


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2009)

Full animator list for this ep:

作画監督
田中宏紀

作画監督補佐
今木宏明

作画監督協力
吉田健一　山田起生　諸貫哲朗　安食佳

原画
田中宏紀　阿部望　山下宏幸　今木宏明
諸貫哲朗　濱田高行　小美野雅彦　安食佳
小谷杏子　石田可奈　吉川真一　原田大基
鷲田敏弥　関口雅浩　永作友克　池添隆博
横山彰利

第二原画
李始恩　原田理恵　宮司好文　小林典昭
村上枝里子　中井恵巳
GoHands
藤田雄己　平口季美子　鈴木祥子　森美幸
島田千裕　田路あるみ　坂上谷悠介　上竹哲郎
立花昌之
ブレインベース　高瀬有奈
菁画舎　飯塚葉子
ウォンバット
C2C


----------



## centimetre (Oct 15, 2009)

Ehh I just found this thread, I think I'm going to start LIVING here....



Just as a question:

Who drew that cut where Naruto is writhing (the small figure in the mist) from OP 6?   I like that drawing (even though it's sketchy) so I started redrawing it in photoshop.. got about 24 frames (1 second) before I got lazy though.  lol


----------



## Catterix (Oct 15, 2009)

ROYAL616 said:


> taank you for this sub ^^



Pardon?

You're... welcome? :S 



Geg said:


> Full animator list for this ep:
> 
> 作画監督
> 田中宏紀
> ...



Cheers. Don't recognise anyone other than Hiroki Tanaka and Yamashitam but thanks. Is it possible to draw up animator lists of every episode?



centimetre said:


> Ehh I just found this thread, I think I'm going to start LIVING here....



Welcome! More people the better, I really like this thread, it's where people actually discuss the animation without bitching and can actually make educated discussions


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Cheers. Don't recognise anyone other than Hiroki Tanaka and Yamashitam but thanks. Is it possible to draw up animator lists of every episode?



Yeah, here's the site it comes from: Full Link of English Voice Cast

Normally I probably just wouldn't bother posting the full list aside from special episodes like this


----------



## Archah (Oct 15, 2009)

Geg said:


> Full animator list for this ep:
> 
> 作画監督
> 田中宏紀
> ...



Wow, some awesome animators like Ikezoe Takahiro, Nagasaku Tomokatsu, Yoshikawa Shinichi... a lot of them has worked on shows like Eureka Seven, Noein, Dennou Coil or FMA Brotherhood.


----------



## neshru (Oct 15, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah, here's the site it comes from: Check out the thread for details!


that looks like a really interesting blog... if only I could read japanese


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, I like going there for the screenshots, even though he usually doesn't add them until long after I've seen the episode.

There's a ton from 131 here: FT ANIME THREAD


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice site Geg. Sharing is Caring


----------



## Mode (Oct 15, 2009)

hey
i was wondering if anyone knows if these animators have like blogs or websites?
i want to see some of their artwork like sketches n other stuff they do
oh, and i was also wondering who animated that sakura fight against sasori i think its ep26?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 16, 2009)

Mode said:


> hey
> i was wondering if anyone knows if these animators have like blogs or websites?
> i want to see some of their artwork like sketches n other stuff they do
> oh, and i was also wondering who animated that sakura fight against sasori i think its ep26?



All the great animators works can be found here. Just you should take their Kanji and search, the only obstacle you will find is translating their works.


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't get how people can remember the episodes with good animation and remember the characteristics of 14 animation teams.  I didn't even know there were different teams until I saw I started visiting Konoha TV.  I saw the comparison graph but I still don't see any differences.  The only time I noticed a change in animation was episode 123 when it was animated in a very different style compared to 122.  Maybe it's because I grew up watching American cartoons.  I bet most casual watchers are the same way as me.  Anyway, I guess that's good for me because I actually enjoy the episodes.


----------



## Archah (Oct 22, 2009)

NT was wrong.

*Episode 124*

*Animation director:* Hong Rong
*Assistant animation director:* Akita Manabu & Suzuki Natsuko


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2009)

haven't seen that name in a while, Natsuko Suzuki was Team 9's original director


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 22, 2009)

Suzuki Natsuko is pretty good animator


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah she is, she normally stays just in the animation department, except for when she directed half of episodes 9, 18 and 66! lol Certainly one of the better bad teams.


----------



## neshru (Oct 22, 2009)

She directed half of episode 9? Wasn't that a team 1 episode?


----------



## Archah (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, it was Kanezuka Yasuhiko's episode. I think Catterix means episode 10.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I did, sorry. I wasn't paying attention and just thought "Episode 9 = Team 9" automatically.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 22, 2009)

Who's Hong Rong btw? Besides a Japanese animation director from Japan.


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2009)

Probably more like a Chinese animation director from China


----------



## LuCas (Oct 22, 2009)

Besides that too


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2009)

I dunno apparenly he's done a few episodes of Bleach too.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't care what no one says, when Jiraya got slammed through the wall and the Pains jumped down that was epic.


----------



## neshru (Oct 23, 2009)

MOE said:


> I don't care what no one says, when Jiraya got slammed through the wall and the Pains jumped down that was epic.


I think the Pains jumping down was actually the only part of last episode that was ruined by bad animation (and bad direction).


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Oct 23, 2009)

So next week episode is a team 1 episode... I dont know why but it feels very different from their first episodes like ep 33. The quality has slighty drop a bit. i noticed that since the episode they've done in the Hidan/Kakuzu arc. 

I guess we cant have the bad team helped by staff 1 director and keep the same quality for team 1's episode. But It still will be a good episode.


----------



## neshru (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks good as always to me. The only thing I noticed is that everyone looks kind of pale


----------



## RaZzy (Oct 23, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol True.
> 
> For me, I'd like every episode to look like episode 30 of Part 1. Everything about that episode was just... gorgeous. I adored the lighting, backgrounds, everything.



True. The only episode where the characters felt most alive for me.
That's what animation is all about.

The hokage battle in part 1 however comes close to episode 30. Too bad some frames in that battle messed it up and were too distorted for my taste.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> So next week episode is a team 1 episode... I dont know why but it feels very different from their first episodes like ep 33. The quality has slighty drop a bit. i noticed that since the episode they've done in the Hidan/Kakuzu arc.
> 
> I guess we cant have the bad team helped by staff 1 director and keep the same quality for team 1's episode. But It still will be a good episode.



Team 1's quality has gone down slightly, though I think this is more because the good animators have been spread around a bit more. Initially, basically every really good animator worked with Team 1, and then they started moving around a bit more and Team 1's quality slipped ever so slightly.

I'd say the best Team 1 episodes I've seen are: 1, 17, 25 and 86. The others seemed a bit weak.

Next episode, I'll agree that it doesn't look quite perfect Team 1. Though I doubt this is because he helped out episode 119, that was 13 episodes ago. There are some shots that look a bit weak; the panning of all the 6 Pains, and some just look a little less than amazing, but at the same time, all the action shots look superb, especially Pain catching Jiraiya's fist and Jiraiya swinging around the corner of a building. 



RaZzy said:


> True. The only episode where the characters felt most alive for me.
> That's what animation is all about.
> 
> The hokage battle in part 1 however comes close to episode 30. Too bad some frames in that battle messed it up and were too distorted for my taste.



Mmm. There are some shots of 71 that I think are just amazing. The slow motion punch, the taijutsu sequences, but at the same time, there were also so many angular faces, with expressions dancing around each frame, or suddenly having corners on the side of their face.



MOE said:


> I don't care what no one says, when Jiraya got slammed through the wall and the Pains jumped down that was epic.



I think it was epic too, but not because of the animation. I thought the direction was pretty good, the music was tight, and that the animation didn't fail it. The animation itself was fairly basic and simple, didn't bring anything to the scene for me, but it didn't ruin it for me, like it unfortunately did for Neshru. I just loved Jiraiya skidding on the water, seemed really intense.

For me, the most "epic" part of the episode was the beginning. Though the animation wasn't great, I was still gripped in that battle, and thought Jiraiya's kick to the face was fucking sick!


----------



## neshru (Oct 23, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I'd say the best Team 1 episodes I've seen are: 1, 17, 25 and 86. The others seemed a bit weak.


What was so great about 17, besides Naruto waking up? It was basically 20 minutes of people flying through trees...


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2009)

neshru said:


> What was so great about 17, besides Naruto waking up? It was basically 20 minutes of people flying through trees...



lol That's not Team 1's fault. I just thought everything looked so on-model and really well shaded and formulated. The only bad thing I could think of was that Chiyo seemed to fly for about 50 seconds. It's possible that because there was nothing to do in ep 17, focus could be paid to the art, but I just remember the direction for Gaara's death to be really, really beautiful, and the final scene with everyone arriving looked great.

Saying that, I'd put 17 as the worst of the good Team 1 episodes.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 23, 2009)

Next episode seems to have bad art to me; hopefully the animation at least is good. The art reminds me of the first Pain scene in 125 ... yuck. It's a bit better than that if I freeze the preview and look at screenshots, but it's still ... meh.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2009)

... Really? Honestly, could you post, say, 3-5 pictures of actual BAD art shots? I'm quite stunned, I can only see one shot that I don't think is very good. The rest look adequate (which is not good for Team 1 )


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 23, 2009)

Team _1_ is doing it? 

I was thinking specifically of shots of Pain (Jigokudou looks atrocious in one shot); I'll have to post pics when I log back on later, whenever that could be, as I only get to use this computer while my parents are at work (weekdays until around 2 pm) and _my_ actual computer is the one with the episode and screenshots on it, but no internet. This comp has internet, but crappy specs and it probably wouldn't even be able to handle playing the vid. I'll have to bring down some shots on a flash drive whenever I can logon again, but I've run out of time today. Maybe when they go to bed ...


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2009)

... Never mind, that sounds like effort


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Oct 23, 2009)

Episode 33 was really great too, Catterix.

But i'm not worried about the next episode. The last seconds of the preview were very good. Its just that some shots were odd (the one were Jiraya is spitting blood for example)... But still, its cool to have an fighting episode handled by team 1, its so rare !


----------



## HokageLuffy (Oct 29, 2009)

133 was really good art and animation wise (but thats probably to be expected).

However, I noticed that in the preview for 134, the jaggies are back.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 29, 2009)

Really? I didn't get to see the episode after the advert break in the middle, my stream fucked up.

The jaggies are back? For Team 4? A Korean team? Now that is very odd.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, from the noses I can tell that its team 4 next week


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kumiko Horikoshi was assistant animation director for 133, I guess that explains the eye candy artwork.

The only noteworthy key animators I spotted are Chiyuki Tanaka and Takenori Tsukama (team 7's other director). Surpisingly no Yamashita, Asai, or other people we usually see in high budget team 1 episodes - they'll most definitely be animating something for the next fight then.


----------



## Duune (Oct 29, 2009)

I suppose Hiroyuki Yamashita's part starts when Jiraiya come back to his sense near the en of the episode.


----------



## geG (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, I do see Yamashita listed as a key animator.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah, I do see Yamashita listed as a key animator.



Me too  His key animation in this episode is amazing


----------



## neshru (Oct 29, 2009)

insane111 said:


> The only noteworthy key animators I spotted are Chiyuki Tanaka and Takenori Tsukama (team 7's other director). Surpisingly no Yamashita, Asai, or other people we usually see in high budget team 1 episodes


No Yamashita? That's strange, there was a part that stood out from the rest of the episode that I though was his work.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2009)

neshru said:


> No Yamashita? That's strange, there was a part that stood out from the rest of the episode that I though was his work.



yeah he was there actually, I just couldn't see his name clearly in the screenshot I took of the live stream


----------



## geG (Oct 29, 2009)

Also why would they need to use Kumiko Horikoshi as an assistant animation director for an episode that would already have great art?


----------



## Archah (Oct 29, 2009)

It's really strange.

More key animators:

Tanaka Chiyuki
Shimazaki Tomomi	
Tsukuma Takenori
Yamanaka Masahiro
Maeda Yoshihiro
Yoshino Saburou
Yamazaki Atsuko
Kawano Kouichiro
Matsumura Seiki


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Also why would they need to use Kumiko Horikoshi as an assistant animation director for an episode that would already have great art?



Maybe Kanezuka is also going to do half an episode for the upcoming fight, that's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2009)

Yamashita is really really amazing
imo,much better than tanaka as an animator

I hope that the new young director is him


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 29, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Yamashita is really really amazing
> imo,much better than tanaka as an animator
> 
> I hope that the new young director is him



Geg wrote: 
Sasuke vs. Deidara: Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hirofumi Suzuki
Next fight: New person
Fight after that: Atsushi Wakabayashi

That means the new young animation director is Hiroki Tanaka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2009)

oh thanks
I thought it was
pain vs J :new person (tanaka)
next fight:a young director

makes since to hire a pro as Atsushi Wakabayash for the next fight
that's really awesome

that probably means that norio will use his fluid style :WOW


----------



## geG (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, the Atsushi Wakabayashi thing was wrong. The "young person" thing is for the next fight.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2009)

then I hope it's yamashita


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah, the Atsushi Wakabayashi thing was wrong. The "young person" thing is for the next fight.



Oh, my bad. Young animator? Can't wait to know, who will do it


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 29, 2009)

It's weird they entrust a long awaited fight to a young person. I also hope it's Yamashita. 

*Goes to watch episode 133*


----------



## LuCas (Oct 30, 2009)

What team is doing episode 134 btw? Team 4?


----------



## Archah (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, Eum Ik-hyum.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh alright, thats pretty cool


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that episode 133 the people working on it are better than the people that did 123 and 131. 131 would have been better if team 1 was working on it. Is there a problem like where I certain team can't do something. Like team 9 doing a huge summon battle?


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everybody.... I just watched episode 133. It was a great team 1 episode 

I noticed that when Jiraya writes on the back of the toad, the art/animation differs. Do you know who did that scene or its just regular team 1 ?

And the last scene was Yamashita ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> I noticed that when Jiraya writes on the back of the toad, the art/animation differs. Do you know who did that scene or its just regular team 1 ?



that part was yamashita


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh thanks for your answer, hgfdsahjkl !

Really, this Yamashita is incredible, i think he's the best guy working on Naruto, he's the closer to Kishimoto's style, he surpasses him sometimes and i dont know if he chooses the part he's directing, but he have an great poetic and dramatic sense.

Guys like him make us forget that Naruto is a commercial show made for money !


----------



## centimetre (Nov 4, 2009)

The Yamashita part KILLED ME.  The part where they zoom out from Jiraiya's eye... s-so good...


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2009)

Link removed

Based on that, it looks like 136 is definitely Team 14 with Yumenosuke Tokuda, like ep 128 was. 135 is either Team 11 or Chiyuki Tanaka again.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 5, 2009)

Doesn't look much like Tanaka to me, his style (at least in 127) was very minimalist, and simplistic. But of course, that doesn't limit him in anyway.

I'd love for it to be Team 11. That'd be glorious.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but it looks like the 1st and 2nd half of 135 are different directors. (the flashbacks are all part of the 2nd half, everything else is from the 1st half)


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 5, 2009)

Doesn't look like Tanaka to me as well...I'm hoping it's Team 11, at least it explains the awesome animation for each small scene


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2009)

Actually, watching that preview again, I have a feeling it's team 3 with both the animation directors that worked on 47, or at least the good one.


----------



## Archah (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally:

*135:* Sessha Gorou
*136:* Kobayashi Yukari
*137:* Imaki Hiroaki
*138:* Murata Masahiko & Asai Seiko

OH MY GOD!

By the way, title for 138 is "Demise".


----------



## envoyofuno (Nov 6, 2009)

FUCK YEAH GOROU AND TEAM 11 

And Imaki Hiroaki too, but I dunno much about him/her!


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 6, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> FUCK YEAH GOROU AND TEAM 11
> 
> And Imaki Hiroaki too, but I dunno much about him/her!



Yeah..who is that? i know 135 and 138 is in fantastic hands but who the hell is doing 137 >_<


----------



## envoyofuno (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sure it's a special director (though his/her ANN isn't very impressive as I said in the November Schedule thread), so there's nothing to worry about. And 136 will probably be redone by Yumenosoke Tokuda, so it'll probably be fine for what it's covering (I DO hope that Sasuke is redrawn in that shuriken scene, though, as the rest of it is fine... just fat, stick-arm Sasuke).


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 6, 2009)

True..and it appears this person worked on the movie so that should be good i hope.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2009)

Full credits, and a few(or all) of their previous episodes. Yay for Murata
Also I'm just going to say "Production" now instead of "assistant director", too confusing 

*135*
Animation Director: Sessha Gorou (Eps 5, 13, 21, 26, 37)
Production&Storyboard: Atsushi Nigorikawa (Eps 88, 95, 103)
Screenplay: Shin Yoshida

*136*
Animation Director: Kobayashi Yukari (Eps 112, 119, 128)
Production&Storyboard: Shigeharu Takahashi (Eps 112, 121, 128)
Screenplay: Yasuyuki Suzuki

*137*
Animation Director: Hiroaki Imaki (new, but read below)
Production: Onoda Yuusuke (Eps 91, 99, 129)
Storyboard: Yutaka Kagawa (Ep 120)
Screenplay: Yuka Miyata 

*138*
Animation Director(1st half): Masahiko Murata (Eps 35p1, 42p1, 55p1)
Animation Director(2nd half): Seiko Asai (Eps 35p2, 42p2, 55p2, 113p1)
Production&Storyboard: Masahiko Murata (Eps 35, 42, 55)
Screeplay: Masahiro Hikokubo

Hiroaki Imaki was assistant animation director for 131, and also did key animation in 123 and 131. So I'm sure he will be fine.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2009)

I dunno what to say about Hiraoki Imaki, I looked up some of his work on Youtube, and whilst it isn't bad by any means, there's certainly nothing particularly special about his direction. At the same time, however, he did direct animation for Lupin III specials, and no one has worked on Lupin III who hasn't been at least somewhat amazing lol


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2009)

Are these names confirmed? Not only they look too good to be true, but I really can't see team 5's style in episode 135.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2009)

neshru said:


> Are these names confirmed? Not only they look too good to be true, but I really can't see team 5's style in episode 135.



It's probably just that he has way better animators than normal (like 26 compared to his other episodes). Also he could've changed a bit. Even though he stopped doing episodes he has still been doing key animation for most of the high-profile Shippuuden episodes the whole time - and was an animation director in movie 6


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2009)

Hioaki Imaki was also an animation director in movie 6! There were so many!

I can see elements of Gorou's direction in the preview, but that could just be because now I've been told it's him, I'm seeing it. But there are things like, everything is very curved, from the nose, to the forehead to the chin. Gorou was never very angular in his design, and there's his usual shine-light round the outline of some parts of the anatomy. 

The only thing that seems strange to me is that his eyes have completely changed, but I guess that's understandable over time.


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> But there are things like, everything is very curved, from the nose, to the forehead to the chin.


Exactly, everything looks very curved now, while in his old episodes the characters looked like fucking robots.

I don't know,


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah
at first I thought it was team 3
the pic on right reminds me of them


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn that's some awesome news, this is going to be an awesome month. 

So when will the fight end? I hope on 138.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Im totally confident in this new guy doing 137....i dont think they would just give this fight to anyone....plus he worked on the movie..which hate em or love em have excellent animation...not to mention helped out on 123 and 131 2 of the best episodes in a long time....


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 8, 2009)

Can you update the picture"Animation team and animation directors corresponding upto until 116" in 1st page  to latest one ?This thing seems interesting.Thanks for this informative thread.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 9, 2009)

tkROUT said:


> Can you update the picture"Animation team and animation directors corresponding upto until 116" in 1st page  to latest one ?This thing seems interesting.Thanks for this informative thread.



it doesn't have pretty pictures, but if you just want a simple list I've been storing one on a wiki page


----------



## Archah (Nov 9, 2009)

btw, Imaki Hiroaki will direct animation of episode 8 of Kaidan Restaurant (Toei), right after episode 137 of Naruto Shippuuden, lol


----------



## Catterix (Nov 9, 2009)

He already directed episode 2 of Kaidan Restaurant lol


----------



## insane111 (Nov 9, 2009)

haha, Akira Takeuchi got dumped onto Bleach. I guess we probably won't be seeing him again (thank god).


----------



## geG (Nov 9, 2009)

lol. His name is actually Kei Takeuchi by the way. He's a different guy that the one who did animation on Soul Eater like we originally thought.


----------



## neshru (Nov 11, 2009)

Catterix said:


> He already directed episode 2 of Kaidan Restaurant lol


I wonder why he is even working on that. They call him to direct a special Naruto episode, yet the animation on that Kaidan Restaurant episode looks like complete shit.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 11, 2009)

neshru said:


> I wonder why he is even working on that. They call him to direct a special Naruto episode, yet the animation on that Kaidan Restaurant episode looks like complete shit.



I know...so strange this choice of director.....or it is at least until we see the ep in action.......my hope and faith is in the fact that he helped in the movie....i hope to hell thats enough.


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2009)

My guess is that they just used crappy key animators for that. It's a Toei series after all.

137 will probably end up looking somewhat like 131.


----------



## Psi Factor (Nov 11, 2009)

^That will be a relief, 131 was very well made. Also I don't think a special animator is chosen specifically to give us a bad episode. If this guy is selected he had to be good.


----------



## neshru (Nov 11, 2009)

Geg said:


> My guess is that they just used crappy key animators for that. It's a Toei series after all.
> 
> 137 will probably end up looking somewhat like 131.


That's what I'm saying. Why would an animation director that Pierrot deems worthy of a special episode work on a project where he gets to work with third-rate animators?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with Geg, the episode will have good animators unlike the Kaiden restaurant one since it really depends on the key animators. I think it might be even better than 131, unless Team 11 takes most of the budget.

I have very high expectations for the Team 11 episode.


----------



## envoyofuno (Nov 11, 2009)

I do too, considering it's animating the biggest, flashiest chapters (even though I don't like them too much). Hopefully it won't feel flat like 42, how brilliantly done it was aside.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 11, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> I do too, considering it's animating the biggest, flashiest chapters (even though I don't like them too much). Hopefully it won't feel flat like 42, how brilliantly done it was aside.



42's main problem was that it only covered 2 chapters, and they absolutely refused to add any filler for some reason which made it feel really slow. The awful soundtracks were a huge negative too. 138 shouldn't have either of those problems though, since the tracks have improved and it's covering 3 chapters.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 11, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> I do too, considering it's animating the biggest, flashiest chapters (even though I don't like them too much). Hopefully it won't feel flat like 42, how brilliantly done it was aside.



You said it....flashiest chapters....they have some of the BEST art...and like you said if there was one thing they got right in 42 it was the flashiness of the attacks and explosions n what not...so yeah....think how much of a huge difference that episode would have been had it had another chapter written into it....i think 138 is going to be fantastic...


----------



## neshru (Nov 12, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 42's main problem was that it only covered 2 chapters, and they absolutely refused to add any filler for some reason which made it feel really slow.


I think one of the reasons they didn't add any filler is because they had to cut on the action scenes, being just those two animating the episode. I mean, coming up with elaborated fighting scenes certainly takes more time and effort than animating people talking.
It's something you notice with every team 11 episode: art and animation are great in general, but there's never more than one piece of really impressive animation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

does Toshiyuki Tsuru((Yasuaki Kurotsu)) work as the director for suzuki's episodes only?

in other words,did he work with other animation directors other than suzuki?


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2009)

All he's done so far aside from the Suzuki eps is storyboard for Shippuuden episode 1.


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> I think one of the reasons they didn't add any filler is because they had to cut on the action scenes, being just those two animating the episode. I mean, coming up with elaborated fighting scenes certainly takes more time and effort than animating people talking.
> It's something you notice with every team 11 episode: art and animation are great in general, but there's never more than one piece of really impressive animation.


What do you mean? Everything looks good in there episode. It's one delicious sandwich. There isn't anything that really sticks out beside episode 133 with Jiraya getting up.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

what was yamashita's part in ep.131?

the very last part,with the two frogs attacking pain?


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2009)

131 is one of those episodes like 85 and 123 where it's really hard to point out which parts Yamashita did. I dunno lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 15, 2009)

in ep.123
I think he made the part with my art is superflat or something like that


----------



## neshru (Nov 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what was yamashita's part in ep.131?
> 
> the very last part,with the two frogs attacking pain?


Yeah, the frogs talking about the destined child and then attacking Pain looked like his work. The part with the rhino charging could also be him.



Geg said:


> 131 is one of those episodes like 85 and 123 where it's really hard to point out which parts Yamashita did. I dunno lol


I thought it was pretty clear which part he did in 123. It was harder to tell in 85 though.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 19, 2009)

assistance for 135-136: 
Sessha Gorou, Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Yumenosuke Tokuda

that's the order they're listed in apparently. Hiroaki Imaki also did some key animation in 135


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2009)

According to the separated credits, Kanezuka and Tokuda were both for 136.


----------



## neshru (Nov 19, 2009)

Any idea who did the scene where Itachi throws the kunais at the beginning and the beginning of Sasuke vs Itachi? Those scenes didn't look like the usual Yamashita


----------



## Archah (Nov 19, 2009)

Kobayashi Yukari had Kanezuka and Tokuda as assistant animation directors and even with that, there were some odd parts, lol.


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2009)

Mostly just in the more animated parts where I guess the key animator plays more of a role in how the scene looks than the AD.


----------



## neshru (Nov 19, 2009)

Archah said:


> Kobayashi Yukari had Kanezuka and Tokuda as assistant animation directors and even with that, there were some odd parts, lol.


I think Kanezuka only worked on the omake though


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2009)

Nah the omake was all Kobayashi apparently.

Also that really well-animated bit of Sasuke vs. Itachi from 135 was definitely Hiroaki Imaki. Or if not him, another one of 131's big animators.

edit: Actually never mind, it was definitely him. He's the only one in 135 who was also an animator in 131.


----------



## neshru (Nov 19, 2009)

I guess you're right, looking back Tokuda probably did the first half of the episode while Kanezuka did the second half.
Was there an assistant animation director for episode 135? I still can't believe it was all Sessha Gorou.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 19, 2009)

There wasn't one listed, so I guess we're going to have to assume not.

I always thought Gorou was talented, but 135 really was an unbelievable push on his part. Mind you, this could be more the animators at his disposal and the budget he was given. Episode 21, for example, was on a similar quality of art except for the 3/4 angle shots of peoples' faces, which I guess is something that Gorou has just improved upon over time.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you guys misspelled Suzuki as Sessha Gorou? Seriously... 

135 was awesome in every possible way, animation, directing even the small fight choreography was fantastic. Wow, just wow. 

I really hope to see more from him. 

BTW, I think the special episode was 135 not 137. Cause 137 looks not so special.


----------



## envoyofuno (Nov 19, 2009)

It's obviously a special episode, but the way the characters are drawn is somewhat strange. If it's true that Imaki did Sasuke vs Itachi in 135, then I'm sure it'll be amazing.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 19, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> BTW, I think the special episode was 135 not 137. Cause 137 looks not so special.



It depends on what you consider special. It obviously had a higher budget than normal episodes, but at the same time it didn't have anywhere near the lineup of animators that Suzuki episodes or 131 did.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 19, 2009)

insane111 said:


> It depends on what you consider special. It obviously had a higher budget than normal episodes, but at the same time it didn't have anywhere near the lineup of animators that Suzuki episodes or 131 did.



It didn't require the line up of Suzuki action episodes, since there was only one action scene. But overall, if it was an action episode, I believe it would have been as good as 131 or any Suzuki episode.

I actually liked mainly the directing of the episode for some reason. It was very well done.

Re-watching the preview of 137. I think it will be one of the good episodes, but not one of the best, unless they hide the best parts like they do with Suzuki episodes.

Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for 138.


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about the preview for 137 is that the jagged lines are back in full force  

At least Taka usually gets rid of those.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 19, 2009)

Geg said:


> The only thing I don't like about the preview for 137 is that the jagged lines are back in full force
> 
> At least Taka usually gets rid of those.



I didn't notice them until you said it 

I guess they are to be expected from an upscaled show. Plus I sit far away from my TV, so it's harder for me to notice them.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm sure 137 will be good..im just wondering how good...in the preview when they show Sasuke holding his eye, it looks decent...average.....but then if look at when hes charging the Chidori...it looks AMAZING...i paused it frame by frame and theres not a single bad one....so yeah...heres to hoping it looks excellent through out.


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> The only thing I don't like about the preview for 137 is that the jagged lines are back in full force
> 
> At least Taka usually gets rid of those.


Actually the TV version caps make the jagged lines stand out even more compared to the CR encode. And there's isn't a way you can get rid of them, all you can do is wait for the DVD release that will make the lines extra blurry, or hope in a future BD release.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking at the HS preview of 137, I'm pretty happy. It doesn't look amazing, but the colouring, lining and even style of animation is almost identical to 131. So I'm perfectly happy. You could take shots of Sasuke struggling against Itachi, Itachi opening his bloody eye or the Amaterasu battle and it'd fit in perfectly in 131.



neshru said:


> Actually the TV version caps make the jagged lines stand out even more compared to the CR encode. And there's isn't a way you can get rid of them, all you can do is wait for the DVD release that will make the lines extra blurry, or hope in a future BD release.



Whilst what you said makes absolutely sense... Circumstantial evidence disagrees and now I'm confused :S Every Taka release has been a lot smoother and lacked 90% of the jagged lines that CR Rips have suffered from. They're still there in Taka releases, but a lot less prominent. 

I've never worried about how it's done, because as you said, there can't really be a way to get rid of them, I'm just happy that Taka seem to have, somehow lol


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Every Taka release has been a lot smoother and lacked 90% of the jagged lines that CR Rips have suffered from. They're still there in Taka releases, but a lot less prominent.


Not at all, as I said it's just the contrary. And I'm not saying a good TV cap doesn't look better than the CR encode, overall that's certainly the case, but jagged lines problem is definitely more evident in the TV version, no matter which encode you take.
I would post some comparative screenshots if I had the episodes at hand.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess just wait for Taka's release of 135&136 and keep hold of the CR Rip.

At the moment, I'm certainly vouching for the TV caps that Taka use, having smoother (But still slightly jagged) lines whilst CR Rips have more jagged lines.


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never seen a CR ep that has less jagged lines than the Taka release


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 20, 2009)

neshru said:


> Not at all, as I said it's just the contrary. And I'm not saying a good TV cap doesn't look better than the CR encode, overall that's certainly the case, but jagged lines problem is definitely more evident in the TV version, no matter which encode you take.
> I would post some comparative screenshots if I had the episodes at hand.



Yeah..i watch naruto on my 50 inch horrible subs have way more jagged lines...even anime only friends of mine notice when ever we have to settle for horrible subs they ask "dude wtf is up with these lines" something that never comes up with Taka's vids.....



> Looking at the HS preview of 137, I'm pretty happy. It doesn't look amazing, but the colouring, lining and even style of animation is almost identical to 131. So I'm perfectly happy. You could take shots of Sasuke struggling against Itachi, Itachi opening his bloody eye or the Amaterasu battle and it'd fit in perfectly in 131



I agree...the motion is also very well done i noticed.....its only that one scene with Sasuke holding his eye i dont like..i dont know why it just doesnt look anywhere near as good as the rest of the preview


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2009)

here's a quick example:

The first screenshot is from the CR rip. The other two are from TV. Look at Orochimaru's teeth and face and notice how the jaggies are much more noticeable in the TV screenshots.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 20, 2009)

neshru said:


> here's a quick example:
> 
> The first screenshot is from the CR rip. The other two are from TV. Look at Orochimaru's teeth and face and notice how the jaggies are much more noticeable in the TV screenshots.



i dont see it...the 2nd and 3rd pic look far better than the 1st...alot crisper...thats the only diff i see...


----------



## ZE (Nov 20, 2009)

Question: The team, or the guy who did episode 135, has he worked on any naruto episode before? Couldn’t believe how good he is. Only Hiroyuki Yamashita comes close.


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2009)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> i dont see it...the 2nd and 3rd pic look far better than the 1st...alot crisper...thats the only diff i see...


Yeah they look sharper, but the jaggies are much more noticeable too, and that's the whole point of the argument.



ZE said:


> Question: The team, or the guy who did episode 135, has he worked on any naruto episode before? Couldn’t believe how good he is. Only Hiroyuki Yamashita comes close.


If you're talking about the animation director, he worked on episodes 5, 13, 21, 26 and 37, though his style is totally different on those episodes.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 20, 2009)

*



			Question: The team, or the guy who did episode 135, has he worked on any naruto episode before? Couldn’t believe how good he is. Only Hiroyuki Yamashita comes close.
		
Click to expand...


I believe the AD has also did episode 26 of Shippuden*


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 20, 2009)

neshru said:


> Yeah they look sharper, but the jaggies are much more noticeable too, and that's the whole point of the argument.
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the animation director, he worked on episodes 5, 13, 21, 26 and 37, though his style is totally different on those episodes.



I know.....and Orochi's teeth i see far more jaggies in the 1st one...not tryin to be a dick but its just what i see as all....


----------



## ZE (Nov 20, 2009)

neshru said:


> If you're talking about the animation director, he worked on episodes 5, 13, 21, 26 and 37, though his style is totally different on those episodes.



Hard to believe it's the same guy.


----------



## Archah (Nov 20, 2009)

It seems there was some kind of message of some awesome animators and director of Naruto in Shounen Jump magazine this week: Date Hayato, Suzuki Hirofumi, Nishio Tetsuya, Tanaka Hiroto, Tsuru Toshiyuki and Masahiko Murata.

I would like to see that :\


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2009)

^Wrong Tanaka. This is Hiroto Tanaka, who mostly seems to just do key animation in the OPs and EDs.


----------



## Archah (Nov 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> ^Wrong Tanaka. This is Hiroto Tanaka, who mostly seems to just do key animation in the OPs and EDs.



You are right


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 20, 2009)

Archah said:


> It seems there was some kind of message of some awesome animators and director of Naruto in Shounen Jump magazine this week: Date Hayato, Suzuki Hirofumi, Nishio Tetsuya, Tanaka Hiroto, Tsuru Toshiyuki and Masahiko Murata.
> 
> I would like to see that :\



Damn, I want to know as well.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 20, 2009)

Couldn't have been too important if nobody posted what they said, but I'm still curious


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2009)

No more info on that bit of news about the directors then? 



neshru said:


> here's a quick example:
> 
> The first screenshot is from the CR rip. The other two are from TV. Look at Orochimaru's teeth and face and notice how the jaggies are much more noticeable in the TV screenshots.



I guess we must be looking at images a whole different way, so to use an example of the next episode as that's what we were originally discussin, here's my response:


*Spoiler*: __ 








The second image is from Taka's fansub, which in my eyes, has a whole lot less jagged lines than Horrible Subs' version. For whatever reason, be it the RAW they use, their own encoding, in my eyes, Taka seem to have a better quality video with far few jaggies.


----------



## Archah (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, Taka's version seem to have a lot less jagged lines than HS' version, but they have not better video quality, that's for sure. Just watch the wall, the black lines, the blood points in Itachi's hand... it's all blurry, a lot more than HS' version (surely because Taka overuse avisynth cleaning filters).


----------



## neshru (Nov 24, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I guess we must be looking at images a whole different way, so to use an example of the next episode as that's what we were originally discussin, here's my response:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's true CR has that problem, which I wasn't counting as jagged lines (it's more like "missing lines"). Those missing lines in the CR version usually show up as jagged lines in the TV version, and that's one of the reasons I say jaggies are far more noticeable in the TV version.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd love to know why we have the jaggies. Fair enough, if Naruto is an SD show and is airing on a HD channel, jaggies are to be expected, however why are they appearing on crunchyroll??

I wonder if the jaggies are present on the DVDs? Anyone know?


----------



## neshru (Nov 25, 2009)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> f Naruto is an SD show and is airing on a HD channel, jaggies are to be expected


Not really. Most Naruto episodes don't have that problem. If a SD show is aired on a HD channel it will look blurrier, and that's all.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 26, 2009)

137 had a lot of animators, but I didn't spot any names that we consider "famous" except for Hiroyuki Yamashita. Yuki Kinoshita(team 3's director) actually animated something too.

edit: oh and surprisingly, no assistant animation supervisor this time either. I'm a little disappointed we didn't get to see any Norio animation in this fight, I was was sure they would at least give him something.


----------



## LuCas (Nov 26, 2009)

Wooo team 11 next episode


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 27, 2009)

137 was very very disappointing. Although, Next week will definitely make up for it. 

This fight is on the same level of the Jiraya fight. So far...


----------



## BaDooDi (Nov 27, 2009)

^
I don't agree with you. 137 was very well done, the art and animation was very good.

maybe its not same level as 131 was, but its good anyway ..


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> 137 was very very disappointing. Although, Next week will definitely make up for it.
> 
> This fight is on the same level of the Jiraya fight. So far...


Nope, your just insane.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

137 is disappointing ,not that it's bad 


it got ok animation with the exception for yamashita's part,but normally one will expect a special animation for this episode with additional Taijutsu fighting 

I know the next will be amazing but tbh the fight is already over,everyone will show his Ace jutsu and that's it

it goes without saying that team 1 >>> ep.137

unfortunately,we won't have something as 48,133 from original naruto or 85,123 from shippuden

itachi vs sasike should have had one of those 

135 and 138 (next one) are *perfect(Top notch)*,but we didnt have the special fighting episode

and I'mnt complaining,I fucking enjoyed the fight 

but anyway,the Taijutsu part from 135,yamashita's part and team 11 kinda make up for it


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 137 is disappointing ,not that it's bad
> 
> 
> it got ok animation with the exception for yamashita's part,but normally one will expect a special animation for this episode with additional Taijutsu fighting
> ...


So you expect and want everything to be animated by yamashita and have top notch animation. You guys always think you kings and most have everything like that knowing you can't. Even the worst episode with the best animation will get a 10 but if a normal team did it you would have hated it. Imagine team 12 doing episode 135. And that one taijustu seen makes you wet. Episode was perfect to me and I''m saying that from an anime-only perspective.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2009)

> Episode was perfect to me and I''m saying that from an anime-only perspective.



135 is perfect ,138 is gonna be perfect
anime-only here too

137 was a very enjoyable episode for me



> So you expect and want everything to be animated by yamashita and have top notch animation.



try to understand first before opening your mouth

me and murad are disappointing because we didnt have a special fighting episode as *all* of the other fights  

and that's sasuke vs itachi we're talking about,I think it's understandable why we would expect something like that

and did you read me saying that?


> ,I fucking enjoyed the fight


----------



## Catterix (Nov 27, 2009)

MOE said:


> So you expect and want everything to be animated by yamashita and have top notch animation. You guys always think you kings and most have everything like that knowing you can't. Even the worst episode with the best animation will get a 10 but if a normal team did it you would have hated it. Imagine team 12 doing episode 135. And that one taijustu seen makes you wet. Episode was perfect to me and I''m saying that from an anime-only perspective.



Grow a pair.


He wasn't complaining, and what's this "you guys" attitude, hgfdsahjkl wasn't speaking on behalf of all of people in this thread. 

Screw that, he said he enjoyed the fight. Get off your high horse, mate.

I really enjoyed episode 137. However, I am surprised that we didn't get an episode with an action scene along the same lines as 123 or 85. Just intense-crazy, set to some ridiculous rock theme, with them going nuts at each other. Because I was sort of expecting this, I feel sort of "oh..." but enjoyed the episode a great deal nonetheless.

It's the way this fight is. First off, it was never going to be an intense crazy battle, because there's too much going on here, it's a crucial plot point and a very emotional fight, this isn't against Deidara or Kakuzu or something like that. Both characters are seminal to the show, so it would make sense that this fight would just be heavier.

Also, the way the episodes were paced felt a bit odd. Both the ending to 135 and 136, made it feel as if the fight was "only just getting started", both had good moments of action, at the end, which left you pumped and on the edge of your seat. Whereas 137, whilst *brilliant* was nonetheless, deliberately, a methodic and heavy episode. So now it feels weird to know the fight is pretty much over when it only really felt like it was just getting started.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Grow a pair.
> 
> 
> He wasn't complaining, and what's this "you guys" attitude, hgfdsahjkl wasn't speaking on behalf of all of people in this thread.
> ...


I feel you I get it now. I thought he meant it was supposed to be special when now I get he thought this fight needed a special episode. But the thing is it's becoming custom for naruto to have special episodes when in the past it only happened once I year. But this episode was great it didn't need mind blowing animation. And yah it did feel like it just started. But it wasn't disappointing, look at the chapters so she what manga readers she the manga didn't have any depth or coolness around it like the he used the amatersu and was waiting for it to attack.


----------



## neshru (Nov 28, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Also, the way the episodes were paced felt a bit odd. Both the ending to 135 and 136, made it feel as if the fight was "only just getting started", both had good moments of action, at the end, which left you pumped and on the edge of your seat. Whereas 137, whilst *brilliant* was nonetheless, deliberately, a methodic and heavy episode. So now it feels weird to know the fight is pretty much over when it only really felt like it was just getting started.


Yeah, that's really the flaw of this fight. It feels like an episode is missing between 136 and 137, though adding a few minutes of fighting in 137 could have been enough.


----------



## neshru (Dec 3, 2009)

Was this episode done by the usual team 11 or were there other animators? Some scenes had a team 4-like animation style that is unusual for team 11.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 3, 2009)

neshru said:


> Was this episode done by the usual team 11 or were there other animators? Some scenes had a team 4-like animation style that is unusual for team 11.




Nope, Murata and Asai did key animation for the entire episode by themselves as usual - but of course they have help from a ton of secondary/in-between animators and such, you might be picking up on one of them


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 3, 2009)

You know, I'm kind of thinking that one of the next 3 episodes is going to be a special episode too. 140 or 141 seems like it could be a Hirofumi Suzuki episode like 82. Dunno, I just don't see Pierrot treating that bad (preview for 139 looks awful, but those chapters don't matter until the end anyway).


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 3, 2009)

Very well said hgfdsahjkl. That's pretty much sums what I thought. 
The fact that 137 was said to be a special episode by a special AD, makes it very disappointing, IMO. Specially when it's compared to the other special episodes.

The Taijutsu scene in 135 was the most impressive in this fight so far. Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for 138. 




MOE said:


> Nope, your just insane.



Yeah, cause Your opinion is >>> My opinion?


----------



## Archah (Dec 3, 2009)

Uhm, 138 was a bit... odd. It had some jerky animation, remind me Eum Ik-hyum :\


----------



## insane111 (Dec 3, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> You know, I'm kind of thinking that one of the next 3 episodes is going to be a special episode too. 140 or 141 seems like it could be a Hirofumi Suzuki episode like 82.



yeah, Tsuru/Suzuki could probably do something amazing with chapter 402. I don't think it's very likely to happen, but we'll know in 3 days or so


----------



## Nekki (Dec 3, 2009)

neshru said:


> Was this episode done by the usual team 11 or were there other animators? Some scenes had a team 4-like animation style that is unusual for team 11.



Yeah i noticed that too, like the part where sasuke jumps on top of the wall to cast Kirin.. there were other parts too.

It sucks after so many good episodes seeing the preview for next week. I am used to the good animation already. Hopefully the quality doesn't lower too much from now on. 

I miss team 7 so i'm looking forward to their next ep


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 3, 2009)

So next week seems nostalgic...Gai Vs. Gai 

Anyway, Team 11's episode was fantastic. I really hope they stay.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 7, 2009)

here's the full list for 139-142, instead of just the AD's

139 
Animation Supervisor: Eiichi Tokura 
Episode Director: Yuichiro Miyake 
Storyboard: Hiroshi Kimura 
Script: Shin Yoshida 

140 
Animation Supervisor: Keichi Ishida 
Animation Supervisor: Hong Rong 
Episode Director: Akitoshi Yokoyama
Storyboard: Akitoshi Yokoyama 
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki 

141 
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi  
Episode Director: Rion Kujo 
Storyboard: Shuu Watanabe 
Script: Yuka Miyata 

142 
Animation Supervisor: Eum Ik-Hyun
Episode Director: Fukuda Kiyomu 
Storyboard: Fukuda Kiyomu 
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki


Akitoshi Yokoyama was director/storyboard for 131, maybe he can make Hong Rong/Ishida's episode more enjoyable even with their god-awful animation.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 10, 2009)

139 was the same as 130(Yumenosuke Tokuda assisting with the art)


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thanx for heads up Insane111 the episode did look better than usually*


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2009)

Tokuda was actually credited as an actual animation director for this ep, rather than just an assistant.


----------



## Archah (Dec 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Tokuda was actually credited as an actual animation director for this ep, rather than just an assistant.



Yeah, i was gonna say that too.


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2009)

Though even still it's obvious that he was just cleaning up Tokura's stuff. Either that, or they were alternating scenes in the middle of the episode as opposed to one person doing one half and another doing the other half like with most episodes with 2 animation directors.


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Though even still it's obvious that he was just cleaning up Tokura's stuff. Either that, or they were alternating scenes in the middle of the episode as opposed to one person doing one half and another doing the other half like with most episodes with 2 animation directors.



I think it's 
1st half: Tokura with cleaning by Tokuda
2st half: Only Tokuda


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2009)

Nah the second half had clear signs of Tokura too.


----------



## neshru (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, both parts have some good looking drawings and some not so good looking drawings.


----------



## Archah (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know why, but i think Kanezuka Yasuhiko could be assistant AD next episode.


----------



## Archah (Dec 17, 2009)

*Episode 140*

*Animation director:* Hong Rong
*Assistant animation director:* Tokuda Yumenosuke

Lol, Tokuda have been assistant AD two episodes in a row 

And 141 looks awesome


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Archah said:


> *Episode 140*
> 
> *Animation director:* Hong Rong
> *Assistant animation director:* Tokuda Yumenosuke
> ...


Still, animation SUCKS


----------



## BaDooDi (Dec 17, 2009)

> Still, animation SUCKS



Not as episode 132 was


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

By the way, the director/storyboard they originally reported for 140 was wrong. It was two completely new people.

Director: 山岡実
Storyboard: 三田通


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 30, 2009)

*Any news on upcoming episodes*


----------



## Catterix (Dec 30, 2009)

Not at least until around this time next week.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol there hasn't been 1 month in the last ~2 years where somebody doesn't ask that question.. the answer isn't going to change - credits get posted on the 6th or 7th of every month.


----------



## Archah (Jan 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*143:* Sessha Gorou
*144:* Horikoshi Kumiko
*145:* Kobayashi Yukari
*146:* Tokura Eiichi

And title of 146 is: "Successor's feelings".


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2010)

team 7 already? What the hell
I also don't get why they need to have 2 good teams in a row, assuming 144 is the start of the filler arc.
I hope 143 is just as good as 135, with the animator who did the Sasuke vs Itachi taijutsu fight and maybe some Yamashita too.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2010)

144 might end up having Kanezuka too. The director is the same as the usual Team 1 director.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jan 6, 2010)

whos doing episode 143? what was the last episode hes done? last time i saw Sessha Gorou's name i remember it being a bad thing...am i wrong? "scratches head"


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2010)

Gorou Sessha/Team 5, his last episode was 135.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jan 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Gorou Sessha/Team 5, his last episode was 135.



ARG right before you answered i went and check the animation team thing "god bless that catterix" and yeah....AWESOME!


----------



## Catterix (Jan 6, 2010)

lol Cheers  Keep in mind, though, that Sessha Gorou working on the next episode doesn't automatically mean it'll be the same quality as 135. I'm sure it'll look great regardless, but his presence isn't like Hirofumi Suzuki in which every episode is guaranteed to be special. This could just be a good team's episode.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2010)

We don't really know for sure that the key animators is what made 135 special aside from Imaki's action scene animation.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 6, 2010)

True, but the animation in general for that episode was just so much better than any standard Good-Team episode.

Not saying in any way that the next episode could just be standard as well. Just trying to make sure people don't get their hopes up, just in case.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jan 6, 2010)

Catterix said:


> True, but the animation in general for that episode was just so much better than any standard Good-Team episode.
> 
> Not saying in any way that the next episode could just be standard as well. Just trying to make sure people don't get their hopes up, just in case.



Totally...and i know he doesnt mean its automatically going to be stunning...but being that its so heavy on action...i wanted it to be done at least decent i wasn't expecting Suzuki or anything...i woulda been fine with say team 1 lol...special or not i know itl be at least some type of awesome now...


*Spoiler*: __ 



With all the weapon/hand to hand stuff..it woulda been horrid if a bad team clunked it all togeather...blech...


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2010)

*you guys wasn't Gorou Sessha was AD for episode 26 of Shippuden if so couldn't we say the art and animation least be good  and if episode 143 is going cover the chapters that we think the episode will cover I wouldn't worry since most of his episode that fighting in them was least ok*


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome, looking forward to 143.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 6, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> Totally...and i know he doesnt mean its automatically going to be stunning...but being that its so heavy on action...i wanted it to be done at least decent i wasn't expecting Suzuki or anything...i woulda been fine with say team 1 lol...special or not i know itl be at least some type of awesome now...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Then, yeah, we can definitely expect some good work. Gorou was one of my favourite animation directors back in the early days. I loved his direction on episodes 5, 21 and 37. The first two being especially part1-ish in their direction and style. Everything has a real nice depth to it, a curved, almost rounded ambience in both art and animation. 

So either way, this episode will look very good. Especially as Gorou's art style has massively improved, he never seeemed to be able to draw people from 3/4 angles.



Animeblue said:


> *you guys wasn't Gorou Sessha was AD for episode 26 of Shippuden if so couldn't we say the art and animation least be good  and if episode 143 is going cover the chapters that we think the episode will cover I wouldn't worry since most of his episode that fighting in them was least ok*



lol Yeah, that was Gorou. He directed 26's animation and yep, like I was saying with Chaoscontrol, we can definitely guarantee his art will look great and the animation'll be automatically good. 

I don't think anyone's worried at all, heck, for me, "at least ok" is an understatement to how good Gorou was. The action that happened in 5, 13 and 21 looked really good, even the filler fighting. His episodes were just unfortunately bogged down by bad episode direction and slow pacing 



XMURADX said:


> Awesome, looking forward to 143.



Yeah, now I know it's Gorou, I'm pretty damn happy. Just glad to see him again, I missed him after he vanished from ep 37 onwards.


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I don't think anyone's worried at all, heck, for me, "at least ok" is an understatement to how good Gorou was. The action that happened in 5, 13 and 21 looked really good, even the filler fighting.


Hm, no. Episode 5 looked okay, but nothing more. Episode 13 looked like shit, plain and simple. Episode 21 looked good, but still far from the standards of more recent episodes done by good teams.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

lol I guess my standards are still low  Or maybe I'm suffering the nostalgia-goggles that people had about Part 1 a few years ago lol 'tis true, I wasn't being absolutely honest about 13, I found the direction there really, really dull. But I still thought the art looked really nice and the 1 or 2 fast moments of action against Kisame were pretty good.

5 and 21 however, I still think looked really good. Some of the aerial combat in 5 was really inventive and well directed, whilst 21, just had consistently good stuff throughout. Nothing to write home about, but more than "just Ok".

But I could be wrong lol


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

so guys,would you love it if another studio did Naruto?
personally NO,unlike most ,I actually think highly of pierrot (that's probably because I'm one who doesnt care much for consistency)
thinking about it,if pierrot didn't do Naruto,I would have lost most of the stuff that attracks me to Naruto(and anime too)
as the supeb opening and endings(I put pierrot on top when it comes to op&Ed),the updated suzuki designs,the special episodes (again you rarely get episodes of such level even from the top studio,let alone a long running anime )

great jop with the music and SUPERB voice acting,even consistency isn't that bad

_and don't forget that pierrot is giving the same treatement to both Naruto and Bleach(post SS) and I heared that letter bee is having a good treatment too

yeah,respect to pierrot from me ,they're doing good jop specially these days


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

For a little while, with the start of Shippuuden, I did wish that. But now, my only wish was that Pierrot had hired someone from TOEI to write the first 2 seasons of Shippuuden because no studio has done dragged-out shonen better.

However, since episode 70, I can't think of a better way to have done the show, I love their choices in animation styles. I find there's a really good balance between everything. Only problem is the fillers, but ah well.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hgfdsahjkl I don't mind Studio Pierrot doing Naruto from what I seem in the past work when  Studio Pierrot  is adapting a manga or novel they do a superb job. It just that I wish that Studio Pierrot stop overloading themselves with project after project



Edit: Sorry Hgfdsahjkl I always forget to type something when I post but my top 3 studio and director

1. Madhouse 
2.Bones
3. Studio Pierrot 

1.Nobutaka Nishizawa
2.Satoshi Nishimura/Jun Shishido
3.Noriyuki Abe


*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

agree about the first 70 episode but that's only two arcs from the whole manga

and as I said before,the fillers doesnt bother me *at all*


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2010)

Catterix said:


> For a little while, with the start of Shippuuden, I did wish that. But now, my only wish was that Pierrot had hired someone from TOEI to write the first 2 seasons of Shippuuden because no studio has done dragged-out shonen better.
> 
> However, since episode 70, I can't think of a better way to have done the show, I love their choices in animation styles. I find there's a really good balance between everything. Only problem is the fillers, but ah well.


Episode 70 sucked ass 
But I agree, I can't think of a studio that could do a better job with the series right now. Studio Pierrot has been doing a good job with Naruto since the end of the second arc, and they are doing an incredible job with the current arc. 
If only they could hire decent writers for their filler arcs...


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm fully expecting the upcoming 13 episodes to be terribly animated. Purely because the last arc had so many budget vacuums and the upcoming canon arc will do so as well.

In fact, if there's even more than 1 really good episode, Studio Pierrot would be shooting themselves in the foot. Unless, of course, they have the budget to do the next arc the justice it deserves.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2010)

*Speaking of the budget I'm kinda afraid that some episodes of the upcoming main arc will poorly done. Due to the fact that Studio Pierrot have alot manga series that they are adapting this year and with anime industry is at it's downtime the budget might like the first two Shippuden arcs. Plus they might use mostly their good animators for the series for this year movie like last year.*


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool, so Yamashita was the director, storyboardist, and animation director for the ED. I think that's his first time doing anything other than regular key animation


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope that doesn't mean he won't be in 143, though that episode will probably look great anyway.
Oh wait, he was the AD too? That looked so like Suzuki.


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2010)

Did anyone notice looking at the preview for 143 that it has that same "shadeless" style that 26 and the Suzuki episodes had? I wonder if 143 will end up being exceptionally well-animated like them.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2010)

*Yeah I did Geg but more like mixture  between episode 26 and episode 135*


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

That's what I'm hoping. The first shot, with just Juugo's facial expression, made me instantly think of episode 85 and 26. Also bits of the direction reminded me of 131, given that whilst shadeless, it was still drawn very much in Naruto's style, rather than Suzuki's recent art-style.

It really does seem like this is going to be a really well animated episode, which is another reason why I can see the fillers looking terrible lol

Oh, wouldn't it be lovely if the fillers only had teams 4, 9, 12, 14, and 3 on rotation and the good teams were saved up for the canon material in April


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> Did anyone notice looking at the preview for 143 that it has that same "shadeless" style that 26 and the Suzuki episodes had? I wonder if 143 will end up being exceptionally well-animated like them.


Yeah, it was pretty hard not to notice. And yeah, I will be surprised if it's not as good as those episodes.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Get you! 

I like how, again, the preview managed to show us almost absolutely nothing. The only thing really at all action-oriented was Sasuke running across the water towards KillerBee. They seem to be against showing the action in the previews for the best animated episodes.

Even though the quality of the animation shines perfectly through just seeing characters talking.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2010)

*



			Oh, wouldn't it be lovely if the fillers only had teams 4, 12, 14, and 3 on rotation and the good teams were saved up for the canon material in April
		
Click to expand...


It's gotta be least one good team in rotation to balance everything out




			like how, again, the preview managed to show us almost absolutely nothing. The only thing really at all action-oriented was Sasuke running across the water towards KillerBee. They seem to be against showing the action in the previews for the best animated episodes.

Even though the quality of the animation shines perfectly through just seeing characters talking.
		
Click to expand...

let's hope people don't complain like they usually do when the preview is like this*


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Oh, wouldn't it be lovely if the fillers only had teams 4, 9, 12, 14, and 3 on rotation and the good teams were saved up for the canon material in April


Can they really do that though? Last year the good teams went missing because they were working on the movie, didn't they?


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> It's gotta be least one good team in rotation to balance everything out*



Based on animator distribution, Team 3 is considered a Good Team by Studio Pierrot. And they're not always dreadful, I quite enjoyed some of their episodes in the Sanbi arc.



neshru said:


> Can they really do that though? Last year the good teams went missing because they were working on the movie, didn't they?



lol Yeah it's pretty much impossible. I was just being ridiculously hypothetical.  The good teams vanished for the movie because it was being made at the same time as episodes 100-118. 

The only way Pierrot could justify not using the good teams for these filler episodes would be if they made the canon episodes at the exact same time as the filler ones, which of course they could never be able to. 

It's the way the contracts go, animators and directors are signed on for 13 episode seasons (we're the 1st ep into the new season/lineup, which is why we're having Horikoshi again so soon) and if you don't hire on an animation director, they have every opportunity to go to a different studio and sign on, at which point Pierrot would not be able to bring them back. 

So the good teams will have to be used for the fillers, but meh, at least it'll help the fillers look somewhat decent.


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the only reason the good teams disappeared like that is because for some reason they were brought on for this movie while the previous movies usually used animators that weren't from the TV series itself aside from a few like Suzuki. Hopefully they won't do that for the next movie too so the good animators can stay on, especially since they'll most likely start canon again in April, and that's around the same time the good animators disappeared last year.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, there was something special about that movie, can't really see why now. 10th Anniversay of the manga somehow means it deserved better animation and direction even though the plot was pretty much the same as all the others.

But indeed, I'm not really expecting the show to lose it's animators this year. Last year was an exception and I guess they decided to take the gamble given that the loss of good teams only hurt the end of a filler arc 3 episodes of a canon arc.


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> I think the only reason the good teams disappeared like that is because for some reason they were brought on for this movie while the previous movies usually used animators that weren't from the TV series itself aside from a few like Suzuki.


To me it seems obvious that they did that so they could have a bigger budget to spend on the current episodes. I mean, I doubt the crappy animators who replaced those that went to work on the movie were just as expensive.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a very good point actually. Use animation directors we already had to work on the movie instead of hiring out-of-house directors and animators. Then hire cheap guys for the episodes. That saves a lot of budget. 

Explains a lot.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Wait, so a normal team is doing the next episode?


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

We don't know. In fact, you could almost call a "special" team a normal one now, given that we've had 4 special episodes in 20.

It's an animation director who used to be a normal director, but the animators on board seem to be the "special" variety lol


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice, the standard of naruto has increased drastically.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, but don't necessarily expect this to remain. I very much doubt they'd put quite as much effort into the filler episodes; instead saving their budget for the canon material which'll probably begin in April.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2010)

*Quick question about Gorou Sessha's work, Did anybody how his work was in Sengoku Basara *


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Yeah, but don't necessarily expect this to remain. I very much doubt they'd put quite as much effort into the filler episodes; instead saving their budget for the canon material which'll probably begin in April.


But that doesn't mean it will look like crap though. Probably standard and passable.


----------



## Archah (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, i didn't noticed Hiroyuki Yamashita did the whole ending by himself. Storyboard, animation and direction. He rocks


----------



## insane111 (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone able to translate this name? 松田道仄 (it's the new storyboardist working on 144).


----------



## insane111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yamashita did something in 143, I didn't notice any other "famous" names, just a bunch of unknown people who regularly work on good episodes/movies. Gouro animated some stuff this time too, and whoever this guy is (lol is that Ichigo's voice?)


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 14, 2010)

*So isn't safe to say Gorou Sessha will come back as a regular again*


----------



## Catterix (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing's safe anymore, to be honest


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2010)

Weird, from the looks of the screens 143 had some animation in the same style as Sasuke vs. Itachi from 135 but Imaki wasn't listed. I guess that animator wasn't Imaki.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 14, 2010)

Oddly enough, I was thinking that. Some of the Juugo shots reminded me a lot of the taijutsu between Sasuke and Itachi. I just assumed it must've been Imaki.

Guess I need to see the episode to actually notice how alike they are.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah,the very first part before the opening looked like sasuke vs itachi 

my favourite part is the 8 swords part by yamashita,he is officially one of my favourites ever

the part with the tailed beast reminded me with monster chopper from OnePiece ep.405 probably because the facial design for both monsters is kinda similar (that part also kinda gave me yamashita feeling)

freaking awesome episode


----------



## envoyofuno (Jan 14, 2010)

Best Naruto episode ever? Best Naruto episode ever.

I am pleased. Now if the just do the next arc (not the filler ) this kind of justice, all will be well. After that it doesn't even matter because the manga becomes a joke lol, go back to the standards of the first two arcs for all I care.

Also, if they somehow got Gorou in the rota again it would be astonishing. Suzuki Youko seems to be in Bleach's now, so it's possible, right?


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG!!! Awesome Episode!!!   

One of the best episodes of Shippuuden. The fight was so entertaining and fast paced, I loved it. 

Funny thing, when I was saw the 8 swords scene in the manga, I didn't even think it was possible to be animated in such awesome way. And definitely my favorite part of the episode, Yamashita Rocks! 

I hope Gorou is a regular now.


----------



## neshru (Jan 14, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Funny thing, when I was saw the 8 swords scene in the manga, I didn't even think it was possible to be animated in such awesome way.


I was looking forward to it for the opposite reason, I knew that scene would look sick if Yamashita got to work on it. And he did


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think that was Yamashita. In fact I know it wasn't since it matches the same style as the animation for Sasuke vs. Itachi in episode 135 and Yamashita wasn't in that episode. 

My guess is that most of those action scenes from the first half were animated by Gorou Sessha himself. It fits with the whole "the higher the name in the credits, the more animation done" thing since his name is listed first in the key animator list. It also fits the same style as the Kakashi/Obito vs. Kakkou scene from episode 120, which Gorou was listed as a key animator in.

I can't really say for sure that Gorou is the animator for that style, but he's one of the few names that span all three episodes (120, 135, 143).


----------



## insane111 (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought the part where Sasuke follows the swords with his eyes  was definitely Yamashita(5:04-5:06 stuck out like a sore thumb), I'm not sure where his part actually began or ended though


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 15, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I thought the part where Sasuke follows the swords with his eyes  was definitely Yamashita(5:04-5:06 stuck out like a sore thumb), I'm not sure where his part actually began or ended though



I think, that this part was 100% Yamashita... But fighting before that is probably Gorou Sessha's work


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that I think about it it's hard to tell. A lot of the styles are blending in this episode 

Okay yeah, the only scene from this episode that was identical to the style of 135's action scene was the scene of Sasuke, Suigetsu, and Juugo all attacking Bee at once. There's a lot of really similar-looking animation throughout the episode though.


----------



## neshru (Jan 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't think that was Yamashita. In fact I know it wasn't since it matches the same style as the animation for Sasuke vs. Itachi in episode 135 and Yamashita wasn't in that episode.


I'm talking about the sword fight right after the OP (4:13 - 5:18). That was definitely Yamashita.


----------



## Archah (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, the sword fight, including Sasuke being hurt by the swords and Sasuke following swords with his eyes are Yamashita's works. It's the same style as Sasuke VS Itachi from the OP.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2010)

I like how Gorou managed to keep the style very consistent through out the whole episode. So it's really hard to tell who did what. But Yamashita's style is hard to miss.



Geg said:


> It fits with the whole "the higher the name in the credits, the more animation done" thing since his name is listed first in the key animator list.



Actually this is true, I realized while searching for the good animators in One Piece.


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2010)

The thing that throws me off is that lots of stuff in that scene doesn't look like Yamashita's style. I guess the only way I can explain it is that his usual style is really "clean" but the 8 swords scene looks a lot more "messy", with more deformed-looking characters in still shots and more random lines going everywhere. I guess that might be Gorou's influence.


----------



## neshru (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe it looks messy because animating a 1 minute long fighting scene with a guy that uses 8 swords in a weekly show can be tough. Or maybe it's just his style evolving, since that scene does look like Sasuke vs Itachi at the start of the OP.
But even with this kind of style there are still a lot of clues that point at Yamashita.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 15, 2010)

I also think that it must have been a pain in the ass to animate a guy with 8 swords ina  tv show like naruto.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 15, 2010)

the part with the 8 swords screams yamashita imo, though i wonder if 2chan knows if it was him for certain.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2010)

when sasuke is fighting killer bee the art and animation seems similar to the opening fight sequence with itachi/sasuke as well as the actual episode...i think 135 or 136 one of those two where sasuke and itachi are in a melee battle before the genjutsu spam started. Only killer bee/sasuke has a slight different style to it compared to sasuke/itachi so even if its the same animator maybe he's got that other guy who did all of 143 to tag team him with that scene. 

Since it looks like a combination of both in that one scene and the part where sasuke is following the swords with his eyes. Although i think that part is "cleaner" looking than the melee scene of him and killer bee so maybe that one part was just yamashita.


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2010)

I think there was a misprint in the credits in this week's episode because Horikoshi is still listed as the animation director. It lists the same director as last week too. Kanezuka is listed as the assistant animation director though.

Some scenes definitely look like Yukari Kobayashi though, so I'm pretty sure they just screwed up.


----------



## Archah (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's wrong. Yukari was animation director with Kanezuka as assistant. And next episode looks like Tokura as animation director with Yumenosuke Tokuda as assistant.


----------



## Archah (Feb 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*147:* Kinoshita Yuuki
*148:* Hong Rong
*149:* Tanaka Chiyuki
*150:* Eum Ik-hyum


----------



## neshru (Feb 6, 2010)

what have Kinoshita Yuuki and Tanaka Chiyuki done before?


----------



## insane111 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tanaka: 127
Kinoshita: 47p2, 63p1, 77, 90, 97, 105, 111, 125


----------



## neshru (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like they're really back in budget saving mode. That's a good thing for the next arc


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *147:* Kinoshita Yuuki
> *148:* Hong Rong
> ...





neshru said:


> Looks like they're really back in budget saving mode. That's a good thing for the next arc



I'm happy with that.Would be happier if team 4 gets maximum episodes in fillers and does not show its face next arc.


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *147:* Kinoshita Yuuki
> *148:* Hong Rong
> ...



*147:* awful
*148:* bad animation, good art
*149:* good one
*150:* mediocre



neshru said:


> Looks like they're really back in budget saving mode. That's a good thing for the next arc



Yeah


----------



## neshru (Feb 6, 2010)

tkROUT said:


> Would be happier if team 4 gets maximum episodes in fillers and does not show its face next arc.


Team 4 will always show up. Boh I hope we won't see team 3 in the next arc.


----------



## Archah (Feb 6, 2010)

imo Kinoshita Yuuki isn't THAT bad. Preview looked ok :3


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> imo Kinoshita Yuuki isn't THAT bad. Preview looked ok :3



He isn't THAT bad... He's only bad  Preview looked bad imo


----------



## Catterix (Feb 6, 2010)

lol Does seem like they're saving money with Hong Rong on his own and Kinoshita Yuuki back in action (Her having only done 2 canon episodes before).

Happy about Tanaka, I thought 127 was brilliant, and his direction on the Neji VS Naruto fight in Part 1 was superb, really good animation director.

Team 4's presence are inevitable, they're more secured in the rota than any other team. You can always predict which episode they'll be doing. Hell, I'll do it now  150, 158, 166, 174, 182 and 190  They're also popular in Japan and I kinda like them.

Yuuki, I have no interest in whatsoever. For some reason, all her episodes have amazing CGI, rendering and brilliant backgrounds, but the characters look like bland trash.


----------



## neshru (Feb 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> imo Kinoshita Yuuki isn't THAT bad. Preview looked ok :3


The art is clearly touched up in the preview. Which means even Pierrots knows how bad team 3's art is


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2010)

Team 4 >>>>>>> Team 3


----------



## Nekki (Feb 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Team 4 >>>>>>> Team 3



Damn right Geg, you the man!

Tanaka popping up for that episode seems kind of random, seeing how he is so talented, maybe it will be an important episode in the storyline of this filler???

The title "Parting" doesn't give anything away, wonder if the summaries will be good.

Also, insane111, your prediction in the February schedule thread was pretty much spot on


----------



## Dei (Feb 6, 2010)

Wich episodes have Kinoshita Yuuki and Tanaka Chiyuki done before? I wanna check them out before the episode 
(Catterix you should update the animation director picture soon if you have time


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm glad they are saving the budget. Since I'm not interested in this filler.

Team 4 have nice art, but I just don't like the animation style. 

They are great for talking episodes and mediocre for action.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 7, 2010)

*



			Next ADs:

147: Kinoshita Yuuki
148: Hong Rong
149: Tanaka Chiyuki
150: Eum Ik-hyum
		
Click to expand...

Catterix I guess is Chiyuki Tanaka's team is are good team to  balance everything out*


----------



## neshru (Feb 7, 2010)

Nekki said:


> Tanaka popping up for that episode seems kind of random, seeing how he is so talented, maybe it will be an important episode in the storyline of this filler???


I don't think they called him because he is so incredibly talented or they need someone incredibly talented for that episode, I think they just didn't have one of the regular good ADs available (Kanezuka and Tokuda are working on the episodes from the bad teams and Horikoshi just did episode 144).
It's too bad they are not calling the guy who did 115 though, I liked him more than Tanaka.


----------



## Nekki (Feb 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> I don't think they called him because he is so incredibly talented or they need someone incredibly talented for that episode, I think they just didn't have one of the regular good ADs available (Kanezuka and Tokuda are working on the episodes from the bad teams and Horikoshi just did episode 144).
> It's too bad they are not calling the guy who did 115 though, I liked him more than Tanaka.



Hmm you're right. Aside from that.. we have no other great directors lying around so i think you're right. The one that did 115 was temporary though, isn't that right??


----------



## neshru (Feb 7, 2010)

Tanaka looks temporary too to me.


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> I don't think they called him because he is so incredibly talented or they need someone incredibly talented for that episode, I think they just didn't have one of the regular good ADs available (Kanezuka and Tokuda are working on the episodes from the bad teams and Horikoshi just did episode 144).
> *It's too bad they are not calling the guy who did 115 though, I liked him more than Tanaka.*



I must agree... The guy, who did 115 was really good


----------



## Catterix (Feb 7, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Wich episodes have Kinoshita Yuuki and Tanaka Chiyuki done before? I wanna check them out before the episode
> (Catterix you should update the animation director picture soon if you have time



It was posted earlier by insane111, but:
Tanaka: 127
Kinoshita: 47p2, 63p1, 77, 90, 97, 105, 111, 125 

Tanaka also did the second half of episode 61 of Part 1. Really good director.

And I might update the picture at some point, it was more to give people a general idea of the process. Also, I've just lost a lot of enthusiasm for this forum over the last few months, I now make like 1 post every 2 days or so lol



Animeblue said:


> *
> Catterix I guess is Chiyuki Tanaka's team is are good team to  balance everything out*



Yeah, Tanaka's pretty damn good. I love his direction, very Part 1 style.



neshru said:


> I don't think they called him because he is so incredibly talented or they need someone incredibly talented for that episode, I think they just didn't have one of the regular good ADs available (Kanezuka and Tokuda are working on the episodes from the bad teams and Horikoshi just did episode 144).
> It's too bad they are not calling the guy who did 115 though, I liked him more than Tanaka.



Very true lol Tanaka is a good fall back for them, plus he's talented. Whilst I do like Ootsubo Yuukimaro (guy who did 115), I still prefer Tanaka; he seemed to pay alot of attention to background characters, and characters from a distance were never distorted like they were in 115.

Both are brilliant though.


----------



## Archah (Feb 11, 2010)

Wtf? Ep147 credits were a bit odd. It states Kinoshita Yuuki as AD, but also Arakawa Erika and one more guy (i can't translate the name) with Yumenosuke Tokuda as assistant.


----------



## geG (Feb 11, 2010)

Animation directors:
Yuuki Kinoshita
Anna Yamaguchi
Erika Arakawa

Assistant animation director:
Yumenosuke Tokuda


----------



## Archah (Feb 11, 2010)

Geg said:


> Animation directors:
> Yuuki Kinoshita
> Anna Yamaguchi
> Erika Arakawa
> ...



Thanks, Geg. Please can you write here Anna Yamaguchi's kanjis?


----------



## geG (Feb 11, 2010)

山口杏奈           **


----------



## Archah (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks! I couldn't find this kanji: 杏


----------



## HokageLuffy (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if anyone touched up the art and animation in 148? It looked really good for that team.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 18, 2010)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Does anyone know if anyone touched up the art and animation in 148? It looked really good for that team.



It was Hong Rong by himself


----------



## Archah (Feb 18, 2010)

There isn't any assistant AD stated in the episode credits. But yeah, both art & animation were really good for T9.


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I remember thinking that Kanezuka was going to touch up the art based on the preview last week, so I was surprised that he wasn't there.


----------



## TheGama (Feb 18, 2010)

I must say, I really am loving this new Team 9. Hong Rong's art is absolutely fantastic, almost Team 1-esque (ALMOST), and his presence has really upped the animation quality of Team 9. I almost forgot I was watching a bad team during 148


----------



## Catterix (Feb 19, 2010)

^ Glad someone agrees. I've been really happy since Hong Rong's arrived; his art style is simplistic and basic, but it works really, really well. This episode was probably his worst, as some angles looked particularly odd, but on an art standard, 124 and 132 were extremely good for a "bad team". The teams are all a lot more consistent now, the only ones that particularly stand out are Teams 4 and 12, and they're not particularly garrish.

Animation quality... I'm never too sure on. Rong's direction is good in theory, he seems to have a good eye for some shots, but whether his direction fails or if he's just given restricted animation, I'm not sure, but the actual animation itself rarely, if ever, lives up to the intended effect. Everyone moves extremely robot-like with barely any fluidity. This can have a bad impression on the action, but for talking episodes, they're superb.

Just thinking about the bad teams of episodes 1-70 era is still chilling by comparison. There were times when people (myself included) actually defended them saying; "Some of their shots were on-model"  Now, I would never put up with, say, Team 8's standard...


----------



## neshru (Feb 19, 2010)

Archah said:


> There isn't any assistant AD stated in the episode credits. But yeah, both art & animation were really good for T9.


That's a surprise. The art in the first half really reminded me of Kanezuka.



Catterix said:


> Just thinking about the bad teams of episodes 1-70 era is still chilling by comparison.


lol, it really is. Some of the old episodes from the bad teams look so bad that you wonder just how low was their budget back then.


----------



## Archah (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, even Tokura Eiichi isn't THAT bad when Yumenosuke Tokuda or Kanezuka help him xP


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 1, 2010)

*A question guys, with Studio Pierrot seem to be only doing Bleach and Naruto Shippuden this coming April, do you guys think that both of series's budget will be increase with both series going back to the main story this spring*


----------



## Archah (Mar 4, 2010)

Next week looks like Sessha Gorou's work.


----------



## geG (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought it looks more like Zenjirou Ukulele.


----------



## Archah (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, you are right, i always confuse them. It looks like Ukelele, it reminds me a lot episode 47 style.


----------



## neshru (Mar 4, 2010)

Geg said:


> I thought it looks more like Zenjirou Ukulele.


I agree.
Though even the preview for 135 reminded me of him...


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Geg said:


> I thought it looks more like Zenjirou Ukulele.



Yeah, totally.


----------



## Archah (Mar 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*151:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Horikoshi Kumiko
*152:* Aohachi Yoshinobu
*153:* Kawai Shigeki
*154:* Kobayashi Yukari
*155:* Tokura Eiichi


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *151:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Horikoshi Kumiko
> *152:* Aohachi Yoshinobu
> ...



Wha-? 
Kobayashi Yukari & Tokura Eiichi in a row? This is MADNESS! 
And two new ADs in a row? Weird...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 6, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Wha-?
> Kobayashi Yukari & Tokura Eiichi in a row? This is MADNESS!
> And two new ADs in a row? Weird...



Which episodes did they do?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Wha-?
> Kobayashi Yukari & Tokura Eiichi in a row? This is MADNESS!
> And two new ADs in a row? Weird...



that's a good thing, since there is zero action in any of these episodes. But it is a shame they're throwing chapter 405 in the trash... that was pretty much their last chance to do something similar to episode 82


----------



## geG (Mar 6, 2010)

Kobayashi and Tokura were already in a row with 145 and 146, but it'll be weird now seeing them back to back in one special. At least they have assistant animation directors now.

Anyway, Shigeki Kawai has done key animation in a ton of episodes, including 120, 125, 133, 137, 143, and 144 to name a few, and 153's director is the same as Team 1's usual, so I bet Shigeki Kawai will be the same as Team 1's usual stuff. It looks like Kanezuka has been officially reassigned to cleaning up the art of the bad ADs. 

However, both the director (Naoki Horiuchi) and animation director (Yoshinobu Aohachi) for 152 are brand new for Naruto. I have no idea what to expect with them.



insane111 said:


> But it is a shame they're throwing chapter 405 in the trash... that was pretty much their last chance to do something similar to episode 82


If they get it into ep 153 they can still make it Team 1 quality.


----------



## neshru (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm lost, which AD worked on which episodes?


----------



## Spigy (Mar 6, 2010)

You can tell that the flashbacks have better quality, so I am guessing the episode where they initially supposed to appear will be similar quality as well.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Mar 6, 2010)

Im not sure you can rely on that kind of thing...



neshru said:


> I'm lost, which AD worked on which episodes?



You can check which AD worked on which episode here : 

I think that page was made by insane111, that's right ?

On ANN, the resume of Aohachi Yoshinobu seems good... He mostly worked on OAV and Movies 

Anyway, next week episode looks really good ! The actual rota are good too :

151 : great staff
152 : probably good
153 : probably great if its still team 1
154 & 155 : bad but if art touched up, can be good enough


----------



## neshru (Mar 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Kobayashi and Tokura were already in a row with 145 and 146, but it'll be weird now seeing them back to back in one special. At least they have assistant animation directors now.
> 
> Anyway, Shigeki Kawai has done key animation in a ton of episodes, including 120, 125, 133, 137, 143, and 144 to name a few, and 153's director is the same as Team 1's usual, so I bet Shigeki Kawai will be the same as Team 1's usual stuff. It looks like Kanezuka has been officially reassigned to cleaning up the art of the bad ADs.
> 
> However, both the director (Naoki Horiuchi) and animation director (Yoshinobu Aohachi) for 152 are brand new for Naruto. I have no idea what to expect with them.


so it's either 3 good teams and 2 bad in a row or 2 good teams and 3 bad in a row? Weird


----------



## geG (Mar 6, 2010)

No, 153 should be good no matter what. 152 is the only real unknown.

So it's either three good teams in a row and two bad teams in a row, or good, bad, good, then two bad in a row.


----------



## neshru (Mar 6, 2010)

I see. 152 has to be bad then


----------



## Nekki (Mar 7, 2010)

Like i said in the March Schedule:

According to ANN, Yoshinobu has worked in Lupin III and Detective Conan movies, which i suppose is a good resume, especially the Lupin part.

Oh and also he worked on Monster, and anybody that worked in Monster is A+ for me 

I have high hopes for that team!


----------



## insane111 (Mar 7, 2010)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> You can check which AD worked on which episode here :
> 
> I think that page was made by insane111, that's right ?



I've kept a list in notepad as well, sorted by the first episode they did. If Catterix wants he could edit his first reply to the thread and use it as an updated text list so people stop asking 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Yasuhiko Kanezuka*
1, 9, 17, 25, 33, 41p2, 59, 67, 75, 86, 93p2, 101, 133

*Kim Dae-Hoon *
2

*Zenjirou Ukulele*
3, 11p2, 19, 29p1, 47p1, 151p1

*Eum Ik-Hyun*
4, 12, 20, 28. 36, 44, 52, 60, 68, 76, 84, 94, 102, 110, 118, 126, 134, 142, 150

*Gorou Sessha *
5, 13, 21, 26, 37, 135, 143

*Shinichi Suzuki*
6

*Kumiko Hirokoshi*
7p1, 15p1, 31, 39, 57, 65, 73, 81, 91, 99, 129, 144, 151p2

*Takenori Tsukama *
7p2, 15p2, 23, 29p2, 41p1, 51, 63p2, 69, 79, 88, 95, 103

*Minoru Morita *
8, 16, 24, 32

*Natsuko Suzuki*
10p1, 18

*Koji Kataoka*
10p2

*Akihiro Tsuda*
11p1

*Ryousuke Senbo*
14, 22p1

*Hisao Muramatsu*
18p2, 27p1

*Akihiro Fuku*
22p2, 30, 38, 46, 54, 62, 70

*Yang.Kwang-Seok *
27p2, 50, 66p1

*Masahiko Murata*
35p1, 42p1, 55p1, 138p1

*Seiko Asai*
35p2, 42p2, 55p2, 113p1, 138p2

*Eiichi Tokura*
40, 40, 48, 56, 64, 72, 80, 89, 98, 106, 114, 122, 130, 139, 146, 155

*Yumenosuke Tokuda*
45, 53, 61, 71, 93p1, 107, 120

*Yuki Kinoshita*
47p2, 63p1, 77, 90, 97, 105, 111, 125, 147

*Kim,Kang-Won*
58p1

*Yoo Hyo San *
58p2, 66p2

*Kei Takeuchi*
74, 83, 92, 100, 108, 116

*Yukari Kobayashi*
78, 87, 96p1, 104, 112, 119, 128, 136, 145, 154

*Hirofumi Suzuki*
82, 85, 123

*Yoshi Anzai *
96p2

*Takafumi Hayashi*
109

*Heo,Hye-jung *
113p2

*Yukimaro Ohtsubo*
115

*Hideaki Matsuoka*
117

*Lee,Boo-hee *
121

*Hong Rong *
124p1, 132, 140, 148

*Keichi Ishida*
124p2

*Chiyuki Tanaka*
127, 149

*Hiroki Tanaka*
131

*Yoshinobu Aohachi*
152

*Shigeki Kawai*
153


----------



## Archah (Mar 7, 2010)

You can also use this software to know it  (lol spam)


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Archah said:


> You can also use this software to know it  (lol spam)



Nice. Didn't know that


----------



## Archah (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, it's a software i just made for this purpose


----------



## Dei (Mar 8, 2010)

Archah said:


> Well, it's a software i just made for this purpose



I installed it but i cant write anything in it: (


----------



## Archah (Mar 8, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> I installed it but i cant write anything in it: (



It's natural, because you can't write, just search any show/director/episode using searching buttons


----------



## Dei (Mar 8, 2010)

Archah said:


> It's natural, because you can't write, just search any show/director/episode using searching buttons



okay thanks i got it now: )


----------



## TheGama (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello! I'm kinda new here so bare with me... I  have a few questions about Part 1 animation, and just animation in general.

Is there some kind of list of all Part 1 animation directors in english? I've recently become fascinated with the old animation directors. I'm not saying they were better, but what can I say, the unknown interests me 

Which Shippuden animation directors worked on Part 1? I know Kanezuka did 131 and Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai did 129, but did they do any other episodes? I have a few English dub DVDs, and I noticed that Kanezuka's name was in the credits around the 70s, so that really confused me 

Lastly, can someone explain to me how frame rates and key animators and such work? What exactly are frame rates, and what do the animation directors and key animators have to do with this? 

Sorry if I'm asking too many questions, but the whole animation process and animation in general just intrigues me. Any sort of response will be very-much appreciated


----------



## Dei (Mar 14, 2010)

Archah said:


> You can also use this software to know it  (lol spam)



Use this program then you can see all episodes Kanezuka have done. 



TheGama said:


> Hello! I'm kinda new here so bare with me... I  have a few questions about Part 1 animation, and just animation in general.
> 
> Is there some kind of list of all Part 1 animation directors in english? I've recently become fascinated with the old animation directors. I'm not saying they were better, but what can I say, the unknown interests me
> 
> ...



 He have done like 20 in part 1. Murata AND Seiko did episode 138 of shippuden i think they also did 104 or atleast Asai and Asai did a bunch of filler. Frame rate is the speed of the video like 15 frames per second. thath means they use 15 pictures in 1 second. The Animation director is the supervisor of the aniamtion team the key animetors is the ones thath do the main animations. By knowing the AD you can often tell hoe good the episode will be since they usally work wiht the same team. If you take for example Seiko Asai And Murata they animate like 80% of the episode themself usaly the ad i think i might be wrong here animate the first and last frame of every scene.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 15, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Hello! I'm kinda new here so bare with me... I  have a few questions about Part 1 animation, and just animation in general.
> 
> Is there some kind of list of all Part 1 animation directors in english?



I could find the credit for Naruto-p1 from Japanese wiki 

You can use translate.google.com  that will have  little spelling mistakes in the Name in English.However,if you already know the names you can easily catch.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 16, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Lastly, can someone explain to me how frame rates and key animators and such work? What exactly are frame rates, and what do the animation directors and key animators have to do with this?
> 
> Sorry if I'm asking too many questions, but the whole animation process and animation in general just intrigues me. Any sort of response will be very-much appreciated



basically, this all you need to know (taken from here)

*Animation Supervisor*
The animation supervisor is the person who oversees, checks, and corrects the key animators' drawings. The changes can be for many reasons but are most often to bring the characters "on model" so that they more accurately reflect the original character designs. They often work closely with the Chief Animator and Chief Designer, but overall, the final look of the episode hinges on the artistic abilities of the animation supervisor.

*Key Animation*
A genga animator or "key" animator draws the key images in a scene, using the character layouts as a guide. The genga animator draws enough of the images to get across the major points of the action in a specific scene. For example, in a sequence of a character jumping across a ravine, the genga animator may draw an image of the character as he is about to leap, two or more as the character is flying through the air, and a final image of the character landing on the other side of the ravine.


*In-Between Animation*
A douga animator or "in-between" animator draws the frames that are still missing in-between the genga animators' drawings. This provides a fluid motion of events in a scene. For example, based on the images drawn by the genga artist of a character jumping across a ravine, the douga artist has drawn additional images to make the character appear to have smoothly jumped across the ravine.


*Finishing Touches*
These artist and studios take care of the touch-up or finishing parts of the animation process, which includes tracing the finished artwork onto clear celluloid sheets, applying the ink outlines and color paint, along with double-checking the final animation.


*Special Effects*
Special effects animators use specialized animation techniques to produce a distinct visual appearance within the animation. These effects include things such as smoke, lightning, sun beams, explosions, and most notably in DragonBall, energy attacks. The techniques used to create such effects include drybrushing, airbrushing, charcoal, grease pencils, backlit animation or, during shooting, the photographer can use multiple exposures with various diffusing screens, filters, or gels.


----------



## Archah (Mar 25, 2010)

*152*

*Animation director:*
Aohachi Yoshinobu

*Assistant animation director:*
Tokuda Yumenosuke

*153*

*Animation director:*
Kawai Shigeki
Tanaka Chiyuki
Kanezuka Yasuhiko


----------



## insane111 (Mar 25, 2010)

152: 
AD: Yoshinobu Aohachi 
Assist: Yumenosuke Tokuda

153: 
AD: Kawai Shigeki
AD: Chiyuki Tanaka
AD: Yasuhiko Kanezuka

since they're listed in that order, each of them probably did one third of the episode in that order.


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 25, 2010)

Archah said:


> *152*
> 
> *Animation director:*
> Aohachi Yoshinobu
> ...





insane111 said:


> 152:
> AD: Yoshinobu Aohachi
> Assist: Yumenosuke Tokuda
> 
> ...



lol 
But thanks for info, I didn't checked credits


----------



## geG (Mar 25, 2010)

insane111 said:


> 152:
> AD: Yoshinobu Aohachi
> Assist: Yumenosuke Tokuda
> 
> ...



You're being inconsistent in your name ordering. With the given name first it should be Shigeki Kawai


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 25, 2010)

*



			152

Animation director:
Aohachi Yoshinobu

Assistant animation director:
Tokuda Yumenosuke

153

Animation director:
Kawai Shigeki
Tanaka Chiyuki
Kanezuka Yasuhiko
		
Click to expand...


Well this explain why at end of 152 looked good and with 153 confirms that Kanezuka Yasuhiko had on 153 since I thought that some scenes in the episode and some of Shikamaru shots look like Kanezuka worked*


----------



## neshru (Mar 25, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Well this explain why at end of 152 looked good*


Huh? The end of 152 didn't look any better than the rest of the episode. The whole episode was pretty much team 12 quality.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Mar 25, 2010)

153 sure looked HD. Anyone agree? I presume with this change, Naruto is now a HD show.


----------



## neshru (Mar 25, 2010)

Unfortunately the preview looks like SD again. But I'm happy that they have finally fixed the jagged lines problem on the pseudo HD episodes (though I still don't get the point of having random HD episodes).


----------



## neshru (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone know who were the key animators for 153? I thought it looked way better than the usual team 1 stuff.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> Does anyone know who were the key animators for 153? I thought it looked way better than the usual team 1 stuff.



Asai & Yamashita were the only names I recognized

there was also , who a few people to seem to think is a good animator. The only other Shippuuden episode he did something in was 131 I think... no clue which part


----------



## TheGama (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a question for the animation buffs of this board. Which Animation Director do you think directed the intro for Naruto Shippuden: Ryujinki?

Experienced many battles.

I wish I could tell, but I'm not that good at pointing out the different characteristics of the ADs.


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Experienced many battles.


lol, what is this madness?



TheGama said:


> I have a question for the animation buffs of this board. Which Animation Director do you think directed the intro for Naruto Shippuden: Ryujinki?


The style reminds me of Yuki Kinoshita and Yumenosuke Tokuda, but it could be anyone really


----------



## Nekki (Apr 4, 2010)

It's the intro for a game


----------



## neshru (Apr 5, 2010)

I see that. I'm just wondering why they decided to throw dragons in a naruto game.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 5, 2010)

Hell If i know, they like raping the naruto franchise ("they" being whoever is behind the game).


----------



## neshru (Apr 6, 2010)

hm, don't we usually get the new ADs information on the 6 of the month?


----------



## Catterix (Apr 6, 2010)

Somewhere usually between the 6th-8th I find, and then the full list of everything including summaries around the 10th.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 7, 2010)

90% of the time they get posted at around 6pm-11pm(jst) on the 7th, very rarely is it any different


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2010)

Just to quote insane111 from the April thread:


insane111 said:


> 156: Yuki Kinoshita
> 157: Hong Rong (lol our hopes have been dashed)
> 158: Eum lk-Hyun
> 159:  (new)
> ...



Ouch. Well, at least this means that we'll have all the bad teams out the way by episode 160, hopefully meaning that 160-164 will all be good teams.

Not too sure about Yoshinumi, he hasn't been credited with any actual animation direction whatsoever... just animation. But the stuff he's worked on is good stuff... So yeah, on the fence there.


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2010)

Hopefully 156 will look better than 147. I wouldn't complain if it was something like 77.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2010)

Arg, I knew it. This exact same thing happened last year. The movie's gonna screw up this arc.

Anyway, Hiromi Yoshinuma has only done key animation in two episodes, 107 and 153. Hopefully that means 159 will look good.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2010)

*Geg I doubt Studio Pierrot will risk doing that to this arc of all arc since it's probably the most anticipated if you go by the manga sells beside the action don't really starts until chapter 422.

And I think this year the has it's own animators if I can remember right*


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> Arg, I knew it. This exact same thing happened last year. The movie's gonna screw up this arc.


That could be, or maybe it's a consequence of having assistant ADs. I guess we'll have to wait for the next month's names to know.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 7, 2010)

A full mediocre month? Damn, I bet next month will be all great directors.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2010)

*Was Kanezuka assign to assistant animation director for 155 cause most of the episode looked like team 1 work *


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2010)

I have yet to watch the OP in high quality, but I have the impression that Yamashita did all the impressive action scenes this time around, excluding maybe the last Pain attack and the last part with Naruto. By the way, that last part where Naruto slams on the ground has to be one of the most epic shots in the entire series.


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 8, 2010)

neshru said:


> By the way, that last part where Naruto slams on the ground has to be one of the most epic shots in the entire series.



Indeed.

Both eps had mediocre animation, though.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 8, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Was Kanezuka assign to assistant animation director for 155 cause most of the episode looked like team 1 work *



assists
154: Yumenosuke Tokuda
155: Yasuhiko Kanezuka

and these were the only names I recognized for OP key animators
Hiroyuki Yamashita
Seiko Asai
Chiyuki Tanaka
Shingo Yamashita


----------



## TheGama (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm still sort of a noob when comes to this stuff...but it looks like Tokuda was assisting with the art in 154, with Kanezuza assisting in 155. 154 was pretty average when it came to art (except one very odd-looking shot of Tsunade...), but 155 definitely seemed like Team 1 quality, with an odd-looking shot here or there. I'm glad the good ADs started assisting the bad ADs, I never thought I'd see the day where I said that about a Team 12 episode . Animation in both episodes were pretty meh though.


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2010)

insane111 said:


> and these were the only names I recognized for OP key animators
> Hiroyuki Yamashita
> Seiko Asai
> Chiyuki Tanaka
> Shingo Yamashita


I guess Tanaka did they shot with Naruto standing on a pole at the beginning and other basic stuff, Asai did the shot with Pain and Konan with the images in the background, Hiroyuki Yamashita did all the fighting scenes with the exception of the last Pain attack, which was done by Shingo Yamashita. The last shot with Naruto is either Asai or Hiroyuki Yamashita.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 8, 2010)

insane111 said:


> and these were the only names I recognized for OP key animators
> Hiroyuki Yamashita
> Seiko Asai
> Chiyuki Tanaka
> Shingo Yamashita



The list is not as fancy as the last opening, but it had really great animation.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 9, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> A full mediocre month? Damn, I bet next month will be all great directors.



Assuming the action is all covered within 159-167, I'm expecting those 8 episodes to be about the same as the 8 Jiraiya+Itachi fight episodes - that would be: 2 special, 3 good, and 3 bad teams total. I just hope they organize them correctly


----------



## neshru (Apr 9, 2010)

After this ridiculous streak of five bad teams, that would only be reasonable.
Anyway, who's the director for 159? Does he usually work with good teams? I really doubt they would dare putting 6 mediocre teams one after the other, but just to be sure...


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2010)

It looks like the same person who was the animation director for episode 109. So... yeah, who knows.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 10, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I just hope they organize them correctly



Yeah, this is the main thing to determine the overall quality of the arc. 

Bad teams are to be expected. But there is a possibility they might pull a great scene or two if they get good budget.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> It looks like the same person who was the animation director for episode 109. So... yeah, who knows.



I pray its done well..i think it will be...i hope its not just a coincidence that they brought someone new in if it was just goina be another mediocre ep....maybe itl be a mutt episode..like 153...I mean i cant remember the last time they threw VS. in the title of an episode and had it be mediocre ....hopefully thats a sign too...


----------



## Archah (Apr 15, 2010)

*Episode 156*

*Animation director:* Kinoshita Yuuki & Yamaguchi Anna & Koike Hiroki
*Assistant animation director:* Tokuda Yumenosuke


----------



## geG (Apr 15, 2010)

Yuuki Kinoshita was an animation director as well. So that makes 3 for that episode again

Also I think that's Hiroki Kiike, not Koike. Unless they made a typo in the credits.


----------



## Archah (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, i forgot Kinoshita Yuuki. About Hiroki, yeah, i noticed it's Kiike, but i think it's a typo. At least, i can't find anything about "Kiike Hiroki".


----------



## geG (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's a typo since Hiroki Koike was credited as animation in other episodes before.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 15, 2010)

*



			Ouch. Well, at least this means that we'll have all the bad teams out the way by episode 160, hopefully meaning that 160-164 will all be good teams.

Not too sure about Yoshinumi, he hasn't been credited with any actual animation direction whatsoever... just animation. But the stuff he's worked on is good stuff... So yeah, on the fence there.
		
Click to expand...

Catterix episode 153 was Kawai Shigeki first time being an animation director too and 153 was surprise good  *


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

im liking the slight improvement in consistency in the recent eps. I hope it gets better when it comes to the actual fight.

they still havent improved in the music sections, majority of the cloud village scenes are always quiet.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

*Might not be important but here something that I thought was interesting


Spoiler:  








			いよいよペインが木ノ葉に攻めて来て大規模な戦闘が始まります。
原作でこの場面を読んだ時からアニメにしたら大変だろうなとは思っていましたが、ついに今月から突入します 。いつもと本社回の面子が違うのは劇場版の制作が始まったので、ローテーションが変わったせいでしょうか？ 全話を原作のクオリティのままでアニメ化するのは無理な話だと思うので、何話かは原作を超える回を見せて頂 きたい。これぞアニメというものを期待しています。
		
Click to expand...


Translation by Yagami1211



			At last, Pain is attacking Konoha. It's the start of an all out war.
Because I read the actual arc in the manga, the animation team work their asses off.
This month was a rush. But this time was different since the production of the movie started,
the teams stopped rotating. This is when I thought pulling off a quality product as good as the original manga
was way off our league. We would like you to show this time that we surpassed the original. I hope you'll enjoy the animation.
		
Click to expand...




*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Might not be important but here something that I thought was interesting
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Who said that?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

*
Spoiler:  






			そして劇場版といえば作画も一つの楽しみです。
原画人数もかなりいるのですが山下宏幸さん、諸貫哲朗さん、田中宏紀さんの3人だけ一番上にクレジット表記がされているので担当したカットがかなり多かったのではないのでしょうか？普段はローテーションでTVアニメに参加してる山下さんも劇場版の制作が始まると三ヶ月ほどいなくっしまったのでずっと劇場版の原画作業をされていたのでしょう。田中さんは一番分かりやすいですね。洞窟内で卑留呼がカカシを取り込む当たりからだと思います。田中さんはTVでも去年作監されてたのですがエフェクトに凄い特徴があります。後ナルトがカカシを助け出す所でナルトとカカシの腕が物凄く長く描かれています。手を伸ばして掴むときには手を長めに描くことは珍しくはないのですが、自分が今までに見てきた物よりも強調して描かれていたのでびっくりしました。
一方山下さんはいろんな所やってるんではないでしょうか？ナルト達にカカシが追いつき卑留呼とバトルを始めるところは山下さんのような感じを受けます。そしてラストバトルですね。最後の螺旋手裏剣を西尾さんが描いてるのは勿論なんですけど、山下さんもラストバトルは結構描いてる気がします。今回の劇場版はバトルが多めになってますし、いろいろなエフェクトも堪能できたので非常に満足です。今年も劇場版も去年と同じメンバーですので期待してますよ！！
		
Click to expand...





From my little understanding of this, I'm pretty sure this talks about the animation team's schedule during last year movie production*


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Might not be important but here something that I thought was interesting
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I think some parts of that translation are kind of deceptive. Here's how I translate that:


*Spoiler*: __ 



At last Pain's all-out offensive against Konoha begins. Ever since I read it in the original manga I thought it would be hard to make it work in the anime, but it's finally started this month. (Something here about the team rotation changing most likely due to the movie's production, though I can't translate the first part of the sentence) Since I figure it would be impossible for every episode to have the same quality as the manga, I at least hope to show a few episodes that surpass the manga.




That second quote mostly talks about the top animators for last year's movie, like how Yamashita had to take a three month break from the anime to work on the movie, and also says this year's movie will have the same animators as last time.

Also yeah, what are the sources of these quotes?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2010)

Geg said:


> I think some parts of that translation are kind of deceptive. Here's how I translate that:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Tell me about it .
But I'm glad my translation wasn't that bad.


----------



## neshru (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, Yagami1211's translation makes you excited for the upcoming episodes, while geg's translation makes you worry that they will screw up the arc.
Anyway, I second the request for sources.


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I was like that because I went through it not being able to tell if this was coming from someone actually on the anime staff or if it was just some random fan giving his views on what the arc will be like.

I'm still not really sure


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

*Here the link to the *


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, that's just a blogger. It's no one on the anime staff.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

*ok thanx and do you guys like how Shippuden have variety of animators that animates  important fighting episodes unlike Naruto, it would be Wakabayashi or Suzuki *


----------



## CBlitz (Apr 20, 2010)

I've got a question for all the animation buffs here. Who directed the 30, 71 and 133 in the original? It had a really distinct style, really smooth animation and great art but that style hasn't shown up in Shippuuden. I've read that Norio Matsumoto had a hand in those episodes but he's also worked on 85 and 123 (shippuuden) IIRC. So what's up with that, is it just a difference in style or were the directors different for those episodes?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

*CBlitz Atsushi Wakabayashi did all three episodes in Naruto, about  Norio Matsumoto thing it was said that Norio Matsumoto was AD for those episode but it was Atsushi Wakabayashi who did them*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *about  Norio Matsumoto thing it was said that Norio Matsumoto was AD for those episode but it was Atsushi Wakabayashi who did them*



Norio animated about half of each of those episode by himself, and Wakabayashi also did a majority of the animation. His episodes are unique because literally almost the entire episode is done by 3 or 4 people

these were the credits for those episodes

*30*
Animation Director: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Production: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Storyboard: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Script: Atsushi Wakabayashi

*Key animators:* Norio Matsumoto, Atsuko Inoue, Atsushi Wakabayashi


*71*
Animation Director: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Production: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Storyboard: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Script: Atsushi Wakabayashi

*Key animators:* Norio Matsumoto, Atsuko Inoue, Atsushi Wakabayashi

*133*
Animation Director: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Production: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Storyboard: Atsushi Wakabayashi
Script: Katsuyuki Sumisawa

*Key animators:* Norio Matsumoto, Atsuko Inoue, Noriyuki Matsutake, Hirofumi Suzuki,Atsushi Wakabayashi


----------



## CBlitz (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for the info insane and animeblue, I wish they'd do another episode in that style again. I prefer it over Hirofumi Suzuki's, 85 and 123 weren't as the those 3.


----------



## Archah (Apr 22, 2010)

*Episode 157*

*Animation director:* Hong Rong & Ukulele Zenjirou
*Assistant animation director:* Tokuda Yumenosuke


----------



## Catterix (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, that's possibly the first time we've had an officially "low class" animation director work alongside a "high class" animation director. Nice.

The fact they slotted in a good director into this episode gives me more hope.


----------



## neshru (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you guys notice how different the episode looked from the scenes in the preview? I think this is the first time we are directly shown how big of an impact the assistant animation director has on the quality of the drawings.


----------



## LuCas (Apr 22, 2010)

How good/bad does the preview look from the preview? From your post it sounds either a positive thing or a negative thing.
I'm at school atm.


----------



## Archah (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it's ok considering it's Eum Ik-hyum. They even remade some flashbacks. Here are some pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2010)

*Did episode 158 have an  assistant animation director like every other episode in this arc so far*


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2010)

No, Team 4 is one of the ones they don't give one to, since they can still draw fine on their own.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmmm next week episode reminds me a lot of episode 137 ! It was supposed to be a great anime director, Hiroaki Imaki who worked on episode 131 but it wasnt as good as 131...  Episode 137 wasnt perfect except for 2-3 key scenes which were important.

I have faith, the preview didnt disappointed me !

One thing though, the next week episode didnt look to anything we've seen before in Shippuden  And its a good sign for me


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2010)

*159's animation director will be Hiromi Yoshinuma who had never been a animation director befor like 153 animation director Shigeki Kawai

hoping his/her staff will be like 153 and not like and unlike Sessha Gorō
first run on action episodes 13,21 anyone when he became one*


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 29, 2010)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Hmmm next week episode reminds me a lot of episode 137 ! It was supposed to be a great anime director, Hiroaki Imaki who worked on episode 131 but it wasnt as good as 131...  Episode 138 wasnt perfect except for 2-3 key scenes which were important.
> 
> I have faith, the preview didnt disappointed me !
> 
> One thing though, the next week episode didn't look to anything we've seen before in Shippuden  And its a good sign for me



Really?..The preview broke my fucking heart man...i thought that with 5 bad animation directors in a row...we would at least get team 1 level quality..maybe something like 137...but the preview looks NOTHING like 137 did....137 was not the special animator type Suzuki everyone was hoping for at that time...but it was at least on a high level....the preview ..the characters don't even look on model half the time....ugh.....this is heart breaking..i was hoping that my patience and saying "hey the last few eps were just a few training eps and explosions...nothing that needs top animation they must be saving it for when the clashing actually starts." let down.....6 bad animation directors in a row? i cant believe they did this to this arc......1st time shippuuden has let me down since the gaara arc....ugh.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes characters are not on model, but in episode 137 they were not on model too. The first shot of Kakashi remind me how Sasuke were drawn in ep 137. The explosion shot reminds me of ep 137 too.

Then the end of the preview looks really good (from the moment when Pain opens a kind of black hole, i dont know his techniques)... So, i feel optimistic


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 29, 2010)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Yes characters are not on model, but in episode 137 they were not on model too. The first shot of Kakashi remind me how Sasuke were drawn in ep 137. The explosion shot reminds me of ep 137 too.
> 
> Then the end of the preview looks really good (from the moment when Pain opens a kind of black hole, i dont know his techniques)... So, i feel optimistic



I guess..im trying man..i mean im REALLLY trying..i have been for 5 eps...its just ....ugh...i mean why now? at such an important time....i don't see the logic in there planning....i mean.if this is the cost of coming back from filler so soon..they should have just waited till the movie was over...i hope they touch up the characters before it airs next week.....god willing just give us fucking something to be proud of...its been so long.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2010)

*You guys thought episode 153 and 155 was bad ? the production of the movie should be wrapping up since movie comes out in like two more months I do think that we won't see any episode like episodes 26, 123, 135, 143 until the main fight starts

And if only the key momemts animated well in 159 I won't have a problem with whoStudio Pierrot hire to do that episode *


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 29, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *You guys thought episode 153 and 155 was bad ? the production of the movie should be wrapping up since movie comes out in like two more months I do think that we won't see any episode like episodes 26, 123, 135, 143 until the main fight starts
> 
> And if only the key momemts animated well in 159 I won't have a problem with whoStudio Pierrot hire to do that episode *



I thought 153 looked great..I thought the next ep would at least look like that..but it doesn't...i mean look back at 153 then look at the preview...pretty big leap in quality....erg..w.e.


----------



## yopakfu (Apr 29, 2010)

Art of the preview for episode 159 looked a little crap. But animation looks ok I think. Never seen this style before, so must be a new director.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2010)

*Yes Yopakfu Hiromi Yoshinuma is new a AD but has work on stuff like Seiken no Blacksmith, Darker than Black: Gemini of the Meteor, and Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood though if episode be something like this  with slightly better animation I would be ok with it

Spoiler:  




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cJpqIaW3gs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpJyjnwQ9xs[/YOUTUBE]


*


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 29, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Yes Yopakfu Hiromi Yoshinuma is new a AD but has work on stuff like Seiken no Blacksmith, Darker than Black: Gemini of the Meteor, and Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood though if episode be something like this  with slightly better animation I would be ok with it
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



ugh...that frigin flash vid looks better than the god dam preview does...


----------



## Afalstein (Apr 29, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> I guess..im trying man..i mean im REALLLY trying..i have been for 5 eps...its just ....ugh...i mean why now? at such an important time....i don't see the logic in there planning....i mean.if this is the cost of coming back from filler so soon..they should have just waited till the movie was over...i hope they touch up the characters before it airs next week.....god willing just give us fucking something to be proud of...its been so long.



They might be saving all the good animators for when Naruto shows up.  At least I hope they are, because the ones right now SUCK.

I was wondering if the animation was just me, or even if someone was just posting a lot of fan-vids on YouTube.  From what I'm hearing here, I guess that they're actually official, and the anime is just pretty much failing at one of it's epic moments?

FAIL.

Shoot, Orochimaru's invasion had better animation.  This stuff is full of jerky, repetitive animation, nothing like the fluidity in Killer Bee's fight or Jiraiyas.  They better get their act together.

EDIT:  Upon looking at the 159 preview, I realize the stuff I was watching WAS fan-made.  Fail on me.  Animation still looks bad, but better than I thought.


----------



## I Black Cat I (May 1, 2010)

I honestly don't know what you guys are talking about.  I'm hella excited for 159, because judging from the preview, it looks like it'll be a couple of notches above the recent episodes.  The only complaint I have is that Pain had no piercings on his nose during one of the shots, which hopefully they'll correct by the release of the episode.

Judging from the art style and everything, it really looks like the animation will be pretty enjoyable.  The art may be a little messy, but good animation has always bred room for that.  And like someone said up there from before, it does look like 137's style, or similar.  This should be good guys.  Look forward to it.  It won't be fail.  And if they're using this level of quality on an episode like this, that probably means they can spare it.  Which means the upcoming episodes after this, especially the main fight, will be something to go apeshit about.

P.S I don't like the way they do Pain's ability though.  I pray it looks better when used in combat.  The whole "black hole" BS looks like the same thing they did for Kakashi's Mangekyou Sharingan when he used it on Deidara's arm.  I feel like we can do without that for Pain.


----------



## neshru (May 1, 2010)

I Black Cat I said:


> The art may be a little messy, but good animation has always bred room for that.


Nope. In Shippuuden good animation always goes along with good art. You can instantly tell by the quality of the drawings if good animators are behind them.



I Black Cat I said:


> And like someone said up there from before, it does look like 137's style, or similar.


I really wonder what the people who think the preview looks like ep 137 are smoking, it doesn't look anything like it. Episode 137 had good, on model art, all I see in the preview for 159 are deformed shapes.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 1, 2010)

neshru said:


> I really wonder what the people who think the preview looks like ep 137 are smoking, it doesn't look anything like it. Episode 137 had good, on model art, all I see in the preview for 159 are deformed shapes.




THANK YOU! ...it looks nothing like 137...137 was a great ep...few pacing issues but no complaints animation wise....153 was kinda like 137...159? looks like neither of those.....at least for now..


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 1, 2010)

i said "reminds me a lot"... I know that 159 wont be the same as 137, first off, because its not the same AD ^^

And i said that it was just for some shots... Well, we'll see next week.


----------



## envoyofuno (May 1, 2010)

The people who think the preview looks like 137 are downright idiots. 137 had incredibly good, consistent, art and animation. The only reason people don't consider it a "special episode" (beyond stupidity) is because the episode itself is mediocre due to the terrible manga chapters it encompasses and no filler fighting. Anyone who thinks the art/animation of 137 is anything less than spectacular is a damn moron. It could have been the best episode of the fight, easily, with better writing. 

159 looks atrocious, save the last few seconds of the preview, which is probably Yamashita and a one minute long scene.

Pierrot is ruining this arc. Even IF the big fight coming up is great, that doesn't excuse the rest of the arc being quality worse than that of the Sora filler arc. I don't know how people can defend this garbage anymore.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2010)

envoyofuno said:


> The only reason people don't consider it a "special episode" (beyond stupidity) is because the episode itself is mediocre due to the terrible manga chapters it encompasses and no filler fighting.



137 wasn't *that* good  About on the same level as the regular good teams. 159 looks like a mixed bag to me, I think the 2nd half might be a different director.. all of the horrible shots appear to be from the 1st half as far as I can tell


----------



## Animeblue (May 1, 2010)

*Insane111 I think that since Hiromi Yoshinuma on did some animation work like Shigeki Kawai there will be two more AD to help out like episode 153*


----------



## geG (May 2, 2010)

Ep 137 was basically the equivalent of a team 7 or 13 episode in terms of animation. It wasn't "special" the way we call Suzuki episodes special.


----------



## insane111 (May 2, 2010)

I just had eye surgery so I might be completely off base here, but doesn't that Tsunade shot in the preview look like it was done by Kumiko? That, Kakashi's MS, and Iruka all look like they were done by a better director - and I'm pretty sure all of those scenes are from the 2nd half of the episode


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> Ep 137 was basically the equivalent of a team 7 or 13 episode in terms of animation. It wasn't "special" the way we call Suzuki episodes special.



Def...i agree for sure...but i guess the way things have been going lately i would kill even just for that level of quality...thats the thing people are forgetting here...getting mad saying "it doesn't have to be a special team to good" and ...well..1st off...it certainly doesn't hurt.. ...2nd my anger stems more from the fact that its not EVEN a good reg team....no Suzuki? fine ..but not even a team 7 or 1 ...really? Kakashi vs Pain doesn't deserve not even that? ..There are 3 levels of shippuuden...Mediocre...what we have been getting for weeks now....Good which is like...Team 1,7 etc....then amazing..Suzuki...and well im sorry but i put Goro in with amazing as well.....3 tiers...and they couldn't at least give us tier 2...this may not be the BIG fight of the arc...but for fuck sake is Kakashi vs Pain...very important characters like this don't deserve tier 1.


----------



## neshru (May 2, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I just had eye surgery so I might be completely off base here, but doesn't that Tsunade shot in the preview look like it was done by Kumiko? That, Kakashi's MS, and Iruka all look like they were done by a better director - and I'm pretty sure all of those scenes are from the 2nd half of the episode


To me Tsunade's face, Iruka's face and the MS shot all look deformed. They look as good as team 12 without touched up art.


----------



## insane111 (May 2, 2010)

haha, that shows just how horrible my vision is right now. I need to go back to bed and stop straining my eyes :x


----------



## Nekki (May 2, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I just had eye surgery so I might be completely off base here, but doesn't that Tsunade shot in the preview look like it was done by Kumiko? That, Kakashi's MS, and Iruka all look like they were done by a better director - and I'm pretty sure all of those scenes are from the 2nd half of the episode



Lol i thought the same in the Tsunade shot, but only because the way the nose is drawn.

Probably not Kumiko


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 2, 2010)

envoyofuno said:


> The people who think the preview looks like 137 are downright idiots. 137 had incredibly good, consistent, art and animation. The only reason people don't consider it a "special episode" (beyond stupidity) is because the episode itself is mediocre due to the terrible manga chapters it encompasses and no filler fighting. Anyone who thinks the art/animation of 137 is anything less than spectacular is a damn moron. It could have been the best episode of the fight, easily, with better writing.
> 
> 159 looks atrocious, save the last few seconds of the preview, which is probably Yamashita and a one minute long scene.
> 
> Pierrot is ruining this arc. Even IF the big fight coming up is great, that doesn't excuse the rest of the arc being quality worse than that of the Sora filler arc. I don't know how people can defend this garbage anymore.



You really need to chill out, dude. If its so important in your life, ok i will admit that 159 will be PURRRRE shit. Happy ? I hope that you insulting  people because they dont have the same opinion you have (on a anime for christ sake !!) is because you are just a little young.

And I dont defend anything, im not a fanboy so please, just give some respect.

Well, i rewatched ep 137 and yes, in fact i understand why some of you are surprised that i said the preview remembers me 137. I said that because 137 were not so CONSISTANT art-wise. From the moment Itachi did amaterasu on the fire jutsu of Sasuke, the art and animation were less good than before. And its that part that reminds me 159.

But i dont know if i mention it, of course i may be wrong and i will not kill myself if i am -_-


----------



## envoyofuno (May 3, 2010)

Naruto means less to me than anything else I'm staying current with, whether it be television series (live action or animated), books, etc. I fully plan to drop it after this arc, and since this is my favorite part of the entire series, yeah, it does somewhat annoy me that it's being treated like crap for the sake of some movie that will ultimately be terrible.

My post did come out quite harsh, so I apologize. I wasn't directing that at you, or anyone in particular, but I would be absolutely ecstatic if 159 was 137 quality. It's nowhere near that (well, I can't say that yet, I guess). It probably won't even be 132 quality.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 3, 2010)

I took it personnaly because i'm the one who said that it reminds me 137... Well its already forgotten. 

I dont know why but i feel optimistic, really. This kind of art and animation we see in the preview, i dont think a bad staff could do it. And considering the AD's resume is quite good, maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## insane111 (May 3, 2010)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> And considering the AD's resume is quite good, maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised



I don't consider his resume anywhere near good, he appears to be a new animator. All of his credits in those good shows were for 2nd key animation, note that isn't the same thing as key animation. Most new animators start off doing in-between and 2nd key animation, then move up to key animation, then eventually become animation directors as well. 

Even though he's new, it's *really *horrible that he didn't catch that *long close up* shot of Pain with no piercings... that's just pure laziness. Nearly his entire job as the animation director is to check and correct the artwork of the key animators. But that doesn't mean the episode will have bad *animation*, they might've let him use a pool of good animators and he simply turned out to be a shitty/lazy animation director. I'm sure they must have assigned someone at the last minute to fix up some of the big art mistakes that were made, so there's still a chance it could turn out to be a good episode - we'll see soon enough.


----------



## geG (May 4, 2010)

According to the 2ch spoiler thread, a Suzuki episode in the future has been confirmed. There's always the possibility of it being made up or I mistranslated something, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## neshru (May 4, 2010)

I wouldn't expect anything less, to be honest. I'm worried about the other episodes.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 4, 2010)

Geg said:


> According to the 2ch spoiler thread, a *Suzuki* episode in the future has been confirmed. There's always the possibility of it being made up or I mistranslated something, so take it with a grain of salt.





I believe it,hopefully we get something as huge as ep.85


----------



## insane111 (May 4, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I believe it,hopefully we get something as huge as ep.85



If he is doing an episode, it's probably safe to assume he's doing chapters 437-439. If we can get Gorou for 431-433 on top of that, I'll consider this arc redeemed


----------



## neshru (May 4, 2010)

I expect both those episodes to be special episode level and chapter 429 to be good team level to consider this arc redeemed. But even then the overall quality of the arc would be so much lower than that of the H&K and Jiraiya/Itachi arcs.


----------



## Dei (May 4, 2010)

My biggest wish is thath they animate 441 and 442 good those are the best chapters! I couldnt care less about 437.


----------



## SilverSerpent (May 4, 2010)

I couldn't care less about the rest of the episodes for this arc, as long as 431-433 gets a special episode with fluid animation.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 4, 2010)

neshru said:


> I expect both those episodes to be special episode level and chapter 429 to be good team level to consider this arc redeemed. But even then the overall quality of the arc would be so much lower than that of the H&K and Jiraiya/Itachi arcs.



Agreed......We all know the fight is going to get a special episode somewhere..i don't think anyone was doubting that...but yea for me...a Suzuki episode along with a Gorou and then at least a team 7 or 1....through the course of the fight can redeem it...if it has those 3 quality eps within the fight then ill be happy.....but even then...it would only redeem the arc to "good" because unfortunately they already fucked it up enough from being "THE" great arc.


----------



## XMURADX (May 4, 2010)

Geg said:


> According to the 2ch spoiler thread, a Suzuki episode in the future has been confirmed. There's always the possibility of it being made up or I mistranslated something, so take it with a grain of salt.



Fuck Yeah. 

I hope we get a Gorou ep as well.


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2010)

159 was interesting, it had 3 key animators *total* - that hasn't happened since episode 30&71 of part 1 

assistant AD was Tokuda


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

so there was an assistant AD? It didn't look like it from the shitty stream


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2010)

*I was kinda hoping that Yasuhiko Kanezuka was going be assistant animation director for this episode*


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

by the way, who were those three key animators? Anyone decent or known?


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> by the way, who were those three key animators? Anyone decent or known?



uh.. all 3 of these people are part of Eiichi Tokura's usual key animator team. I wonder if I'm retarded and missing something  But I don't have the episode to check the credits myself, someone always posts them on 2chan





 美間寛子 I don't know the translation for the 3rd name


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

wow, the animation for this episode was the weirdest thing I've ever seen. It looked bad and yet it had an exceptionally high frame rate.


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2010)

lol, I'd go as far as to say it looked like the entire episode was made using Flash animation


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say that. Flash animation is more similar to your average bad episode, which is really low on drawings and relies on the movement of static images. In this episode every scene was animated with an impressive amount of drawings, even if you could tell the animators behind those scenes weren't exactly skilled.


----------



## Archah (May 6, 2010)

Don't know if posted:

*160:* Aohachi Yoshinobu & Tokuda Yumenosuke
*161:* Kobayashi Yukari & Tokuda Yumenosuke
*162:* Kawai Shigeki
*163:* Kinoshita Yuuki & Tokuda Yumenosuke


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> *163:* Kinoshita Yuuki & Tokuda Yumenosuke

































I mean...


----------



## geG (May 6, 2010)

Meh, could be worse. It would have been Eiichi Tokura if they'd kept going in order.


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2010)

*Why didn't Pierrot made Rokubi Arc last longer than eight episode if they was going treat Pein's Invasion arc like this*


----------



## liborek3 (May 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> *163:* Kinoshita Yuuki & Tokuda Yumenosuke



O SHI- 

...



...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Meh, could be worse. It would have been Eiichi Tokura if they'd kept going in order.



Is it that bad? which episodes did he work on?


----------



## geG (May 6, 2010)

^Team      12


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> ^Team      12


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Meh, could be worse. It would have been Eiichi Tokura if they'd kept going in order.


well...

*Spoiler*: _I don't want to spoil but..._ 



The main character finally gets his big part 2 fight and all he gets is fucking team 3? Sakura had her special episode, Sasuke had his special episodes, Naruto gets crap.



I won't believe this. I'll wait for the summaries.


----------



## geG (May 6, 2010)

You act like that's the only episode he'll fight in.


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if that's the episode with chapters 431-433, that's his big episode. That's the impressive part of his fight, that's the part that needs impressive animation.



As I said, I will wait for summaries before despairing. I can't believe Pierrot is that stupid.


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2010)

*I agree with Neshru on this one and this would have been better giving the current state of things


160: Aohachi Yoshinobu & Tokuda Yumenosuke
161: Kobayashi Yukari & Tokuda Yumenosuke
162: Hiromi Yoshinuma
163: Kawai Shigeki*


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

and it's bad either way. If the fight is in 164, then that other event that needed good animation is in 163. So one of the two things is bound to get crappy team 3. God, so much wasted potential


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2010)

*I just hope 163 is going be like 159 at best*,


----------



## Combine (May 6, 2010)

Wow, that AD list sure is a big damn bitter pill to swallow. 

I was kind of surprised to see it out already since it usually comes out on the 7th. Also I don't recall seeing the assistant animation director being listed on these (I thought that was only known from the credits when the episode actually aired).

Did Pierrot just use all their Naruto budget as well as animators on the damn movie?


----------



## geG (May 6, 2010)

> Did Pierrot just use all their Naruto budget as well as animators on the damn movie?


Yep. They did the same thing last year, but at least then it was during a filler arc so no one really cared.


----------



## ZE (May 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> *162:* Kawai Shigeki



Which other episodes did this guy do? 
And I agree that episode 163 is the best part of the fight, at least for me. I thought that was the episode that was going to be animated by Suzuki. If that isn't the one, then I don't see which part of the fight he will do.


----------



## Combine (May 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Yep. They did the same thing last year, but at least then it was during a filler arc so no one really cared.


Weird. I mean, the 6-tail filler arc seemed to start at the same time as the 3-tail arc did last year too, but for some reason they decided to make the 6-tail arc super short. 

I wonder why they decided to do that instead of just extending the filler throughout the development of the movie so they'd have the resources and budget left for this arc? 

Although, I suppose extending a filler arc to 20 episodes carries the risk of losing a chunk of viewing audience. That's my best guess as to why they didn't do that.


ZE said:


> Which other episodes did this guy do?.


Shigeki Kawai did Naruto's angtsy brooding episode ep. 153, which has probably been the best animated episode since Gorou's Sasuke vs. Killer Bee

So, at least that's something.


----------



## ZE (May 6, 2010)

Archah said in the bleach animation thread that the next bleach episode is going to be made by the same guy who did episode 137 of naruto shippuden. And with other good animators being used for the next shippuden movie, it?s no wonder things aren?t looking good. I?m just disappointed because I thought the best part of the fight was the beginning, and it seems like they?ll treat it poorly.  



Combine said:


> Shigeki Kawai did Naruto's angtsy brooding episode ep. 153, which has probably been the best animated episode since Gorou's Sasuke vs. Killer Bee
> 
> So, at least that's something.



I see, thanks. At least for episode 162 there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> and it's bad either way. If the fight is in 164, then that other event that needed good animation is in 163. So one of the two things is bound to get crappy team 3. God, so much wasted potential



the beginning of the fight 431-433 is honestly the best part of the whole fight, they could always extend episode 163 with some flashbacks etc, with 164 covering those 3 chapters.

if they don't do that, then yeah, the arc is doomed.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 6, 2010)

Zaoldyeck said:


> the beginning of the fight 431-433 is honestly the best part of the whole fight, they could always extend episode 163 with some flashbacks etc, with 164 covering those 3 chapters.
> 
> if they don't do that, then yeah, the arc is doomed.



Yeah...even so...i just...honestly..i cant believe they did this shit...like...in reality...this arc..was...well at least the first 2/3s ...bad....im honestly more baffled then mad..i mean...what happened during the planning meeting that they thought this arc coinciding with the movie was a good idea knowing the hit to the animation the anime would take......"sigh" another heart breaking month of going on not knowing if there ever going to do anything in this arc right.......anyway isn't Tokuda Yumenosuke team 13? isnt he pretty dam good...is he just cleaning up for those animation directors or what...did he do clean up for any recent eps?


----------



## Archah (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, this week's episode, for example.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Yeah, this week's episode, for example.



....fuck....i was hoping maybe he had nothing to do with recent eps..so i can have a glimmer of hope with him around the eps will look better than recent ones......oh well..... FUCK!!!


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2010)

*That why I wanted Yasuhiko Kanezuka to be the assistant animation director for the rest of this arc considering what Kanezuka did with 153 and 155 *


----------



## geG (May 7, 2010)

My theory about the rumored Suzuki episode,


*Spoiler*: __ 



It'll probably be for chapters 437-439 or so. If the thing about him only working on episodes with characters he likes is true, then it makes sense that he'd do an episode featuring Hinata considering he also did episode 151 from the first series.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> My theory about the rumored Suzuki episode,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah that makes sense, though i still hope we get a great animator before that.

yeah hope


----------



## insane111 (May 7, 2010)

/sigh

not sure if anyone cares, but these are the full credits rather than just AD's 

*160 *
Animation Director: Yoshinobu Aohachi  & Yumenoske Tokuda
Episode Director: Naoki Horiuchi 
Storyboard:  Tsutomu Naniwa (new)
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki

*161 *
Animation Director: Yukari Kobayashi & Yumenoske Tokuda
Episode Director&Storyboard: Shigeharu Takahashi
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo

*162*
Animation Director: Shigeki Kawai
Episode Director:  Masaaki Kumagai
Storyboard: Sato Shinji
Script: Shin Yoshida

*163 *
Animation Director: Yuki Kinoshita & Yumenoske Tokuda
Episode Director&Storyboard: Yuki Kinoshita 
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo

seriously? Yuki Kinoshita on 163? Pretty much the only thing left to look forward to now is 165 (or 166 depending on the pace)


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> /sigh
> 
> *160 *
> Animation Director: Yoshinobu Aohachi  & Yumenoske Tokuda
> ...



What episodes has Yuki done? i understand being bummed out cuz its not a good animator..I know its worse than 162 but is it worse than 160 or 161?...also..if 163 is goina be only meh...maybe they just put 430 and half of 431 or the whole thing...and dont dip into 432 at least....thats best case scenario...providing after that they bless us with a decent fucking team....-_-


----------



## insane111 (May 7, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> What episodes has Yuki done? i understand being bummed out cuz its not a good animator..I know its worse than 162 but is it worse than 160 or 161?...also..if 163 is goina be only meh...maybe they just put 430 and half of 431 or the whole thing...and dont dip into 432 at least....thats best case scenario...providing after that they bless us with a decent fucking team....-_-



Yuki's last episode was 156, basically I consder it like this

160: bad
161: bad
162: excellent
163: mediocre


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Yuki's last episode was 156, basically I consder it like this
> 
> 160: bad
> 161: bad
> ...



the 160 preview doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## insane111 (May 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it's still possible it could turn out like this, if so it's not too terrible

163: 430-431
164: 432-434 (Gorou please)
165: 435-436 
166: 437-439 (Suzuki please)


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2010)

Zaoldyeck said:


> the 160 preview doesn't look bad at all.


The preview doesn't look bad, but the last and only episode done by that animation director (152) was one of worst looking in recent history.

We can hope that 163 will be like 77 and have some good animators on board, but even that won't save the episode from being the biggest disappointment of the year.


----------



## geG (May 7, 2010)

Aaaand then the next title came out. 164 is Hong Rong.


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2010)

So there's no doubt, 163 is chapters 431-433. Actually the title for 164 sounds like it could have a part of the fight, which would be even worse


----------



## Animeblue (May 7, 2010)

*



			We can hope that 163 will be like 77 and have some good animators on board, but even that won't save the episode from being the biggest disappointment of the year.
		
Click to expand...


or 159 just with better art *


----------



## liborek3 (May 7, 2010)

Kobayashi Yukari > Kinoshita Yuuki

164 - Hong Rong?
Well, this is shit


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2010)

Hong Rong is totally fine as long as he does 435-436. But if he is doing part of the fight... yeah.


----------



## Corax (May 7, 2010)

The art in Hong Ron s episodes is good (sage mode,senpo goemon,big rasengan,toad song,kebari senbon,katon daiendan,pains absorbtion seal were drawn really well). So this will not be bad at all. For me good art>>good animation. If the episode will be like 132 i will not complain. 132 was good.


----------



## mandeep000 (May 7, 2010)

man this sucks !! they r screwing the best fight of the part 2 
manga 430-433 ..


----------



## Combine (May 7, 2010)

LOL, Hong Rong again??? 

They really did screw up this fight. Just in case you forgot, Hong Rong just did 157 (containing that horrible opening scene with Pain) and it was a pretty nasty looking episode.

These are the only animation directors they have? I think that's pretty much confirmation that the movie (and perhaps Bleach) got all the preferential treatment by the studio. Must have felt this arc wasn't worth it without any Sasuke around. 

Oh well, better keep expectations for this arc super low. I don't think it's going to improve much, even if that Suzuki rumor is true.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> Aaaand then the next title came out. 164 is Hong Rong.



 Can we just officially say this arc is fucked...2 episodes into the fight and nothing?...what are they doing man....ugh...where probably getting maybe 1 special episode for the entire fight....my hopes for them maybe rebounding the arc with 2 have diminished.....they gave Naruto the shaft man.....stupid fucking people..the star of the shows moment is fucked up....i do no understand there logic...


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> So there's no doubt, 163 is chapters 431-433. Actually the title for 164 sounds like it could have a part of the fight, which would be even worse



wow, this are some disappointing news we got there, never thought the studio would actually ruin such an important fight, when the last 2 arcs received great treatment.

so, until 164, the only episode that i should be looking for(in terms of animation) is 162?


----------



## Combine (May 7, 2010)

Hmm, I just re-watched Kinoshita's last episode (156) and it wasn't too bad. But then again, the thing that worries me is how they'll do with animating heavy action scenes. It's obviously going to be nothing special, but therein lies the disappointment. For this fight, it'd been assumed the studio would treat it special. Sadly that assumption was false.


----------



## bbqwings (May 7, 2010)

yes this arc is shaping up to be a big shame, i guess our expectations should just get really low again so we wont feel so bad for the anime.


----------



## SilverSerpent (May 7, 2010)

Looks like one of my favorite fights of part 2 will be an even bigger disappointment than Orochimaru vs Naruto. Back then i expected fluid animation like that episode of Sasuke vs Orochimaru from part 1, and what i got was a slow moving episode with horrible music. Unless there's a special episode a few episodes later i guess this will be one of the greatest disappointments in the series.


----------



## CBlitz (May 7, 2010)

which is a shame, since Pierrot had done such a good job with the H/K and Sasuke arcs. Oh well the movie better the greatest thing ever to make up for this arc


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2010)

SilverSerpent said:


> Looks like one of my favorite fights of part 2 will be an even bigger disappointment than Orochimaru vs Naruto. Back then i expected fluid animation like that episode of Sasuke vs Orochimaru from part 1, and what i got was a slow moving episode with horrible music.


The animation _was_ very good though.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> The animation _was_ very good though.



I really liked that episode..it was like a monster fight..crazy..it was a lil slow sure...but id kill for an episode of that quality right about now...


----------



## Combine (May 7, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> I really liked that episode..it was like a monster fight..crazy..it was a lil slow sure...but id kill for an episode of that quality right about now...


I believe that ep was: 42 - Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai

And sadly, both those AD's were co-opted by the movie I believe, especially Murata.


----------



## Animeblue (May 7, 2010)

*



			We can hope that 163 will be like 77 and have some good animators on board, but even that won't save the episode from being the biggest disappointment of the year.
		
Click to expand...


Neshru,wasn't Yuki Kinoshita was responsible episode 77 ?*


----------



## Combine (May 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Neshru,wasn't Yuki Kinoshita was responsible episode 77 ?*


According to Wikipedia, that is correct. Wasn't that Hidan vs. Asuma? Not exactly the best art, but I suppose it wasn't too bad animation wise.


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Neshru,wasn't Yuki Kinoshita was responsible episode 77 ?*


That's what I'm saying. Episode 77 was a Kinoshita episode and had some decent animators working on it, including Yamashita.


----------



## Combine (May 7, 2010)

You know, I was thinking back to Kakashi Gaiden, and in particular ep 120, where that one scene with Kakashi and Obito vs. that Rock ninja in the cave was just animated at such a higher level of quality than the rest of the episode, and I was wondering why that was. I don't believe the AD for that ep was anyone too noteworthy. So, I was wondering if perhaps they'd  be able to do something similar to that for the scenes where it'd be needed in those upcoming episodes?


----------



## TheGama (May 7, 2010)

That episode was Tokuda's work (Team 13), but that particular scene was animated by Yamashita. He's an incredible animator that works on random parts of good episodes. Sadly, I doubt he'll be in any upcoming episodes, seeing as he's working on the movie this year.


----------



## Combine (May 7, 2010)

TheGama said:


> That episode was Tokuda's work (Team 13), but that particular scene was animated by Yamashita. He's an incredible animator that works on random parts of good episodes. Sadly, I doubt he'll be in any upcoming episodes, seeing as he's working on the movie this year.


Well..........shit.

The movie really did poach all the good animators. God damn Pierrot, you couldn't have timed things any worse could ya?


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2010)

Combine said:


> You know, I was thinking back to Kakashi Gaiden, and in particular ep 120, where that one scene with Kakashi and Obito vs. that Rock ninja in the cave was just animated at such a higher level of quality than the rest of the episode, and I was wondering why that was. I don't believe the AD for that ep was anyone too noteworthy. So, I was wondering if perhaps they'd  be able to do something similar to that for the scenes where it'd be needed in those upcoming episodes?


That scene looked better than the rest because a particularly good animator (Hiroyuki Yamashita) did it. Anyway, the AD for that episode (Yumenosuke Tokuda, which now fixes the episodes done by the bad AD full time) used to be a regular "high tier" Shippuuden AD, so his episodes usually had the really good Shippuuden animators working on them. Unfortunately you can't say the same for Yuki Kinoshita, which gets mediocre animators for his episodes most of the time.


----------



## XMURADX (May 7, 2010)

Damn, this is totally unexpected. Oh, well. There is Suzuki to look forward to. Now I hope he does 2 episodes like the Immortals arc.


----------



## geG (May 7, 2010)

Can anyone who also goes to the usual 2ch threads go check to see if they're down or if it's just me? I keep getting redirected to another weird page when I try to click them, but apparently they're still getting new posts and stuff.


----------



## XMURADX (May 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> Can anyone who also goes to the usual 2ch threads go check to see if they're down or if it's just me? I keep getting redirected to another weird page when I try to click them, but apparently they're still getting new posts and stuff.



It's fine with me. 

This is the one with latest titles:
Boss Level status


----------



## insane111 (May 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> Can anyone who also goes to the usual 2ch threads go check to see if they're down or if it's just me? I keep getting redirected to another weird page when I try to click them, but apparently they're still getting new posts and stuff.



I get the same error, maybe they blocked a certain IP range or something - what are the first 2 numbers of your ip?


----------



## geG (May 7, 2010)

Not the same as yours.

We don't even have the same ISP. But yeah from the bits I can translate it seems to be some kind of wide-effect ban or something


----------



## LuCas (May 7, 2010)

Who are these animators that are animating ep 160-162? I know who 163 is, team 3
edit: oh yeah and that guy from 161 or w/e is team 14, him too
I put together a list of team names of animators from team 1 to team 14 for myself awhile ago cause all these names were confusing the hell out of me since we didn't call them by teams anymore:

Team 1: Kanezuka Yasuhiko
Team 3: Kinoshita Yuuki
Team 4: Eum.Ik-hyum
Team 7: Horikoshi Kumiko
Team 9: Takeuchi Akira
Team 11: Murata Masahiko & Asai Seiko
Team 12: Tokura Eiichi
Team 14: Kobayashi Yukari


but these other animators are like... new to me. are they good?

edit: why is Yumenoske Tokuda helping with the animation for like 3 episodes in a row? is he some kind of hidden secret agent that's supposedly a legendary animator in disguise or what? or is he just there because he got nothing better to do (lol)


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2010)

LuCas said:


> Who are these animators that are animating ep 160-162? I know who 163 is, team 3



162 is basically team 1. Shigeki Kawai is one of Team 1's animators, filling in for Kanezuka while he works on the movie. 



LuCas said:


> edit: why is Yumenoske Tokuda helping with the animation for like 3 episodes in a row? is he some kind of hidden secret agent that's supposedly a legendary animator in disguise or what? or is he just there because he got nothing better to do (lol)



Tokuda's main job now is to assist all of the bad teams with their shitty art, he has been doing it since episode 128.


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2010)

*



			That's what I'm saying. Episode 77 was a Kinoshita episode and had some decent animators working on it, including Yamashita.
		
Click to expand...


Ok I've rewatch the episode to fresh my memory and it was okay episode. I thought it was better than Sessha Gorō's early episode that he did where the episodes didn't receives the high budget like episode 26, 135 and 143.

So If episode 159 indicates anything to the Naruto vs. Pein should receives some high budget episodes like the rest of the main fights since 159 seem to had a high budget than the rest of the episodes this arc beside 153*


----------



## I Black Cat I (May 12, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Ok I've rewatch the episode to fresh my memory and it was okay episode. I thought it was better than Sessha Gorō's early episode that he did where the episodes didn't receives the high budget like episode 26, 135 and 143.
> 
> So If episode 159 indicates anything to the Naruto vs. Pein should receives some high budget episodes like the rest of the main fights since 159 seem to had a high budget than the rest of the episodes this arc beside 153*



What?  159 had high budget?  Aw, dear lord... Please Pierrot, get this right.  I swear if they don't do this arc justice I'm going to stop watching the Naruto anime.  Please.


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2010)

I Black Cat I said:


> What?  159 had high budget?  Aw, dear lord... Please Pierrot, get this right.  I swear if they don't do this arc justice I'm going to stop watching the Naruto anime.  Please.



lol I'm sure they'll really care if you stop illegally downloading their show


----------



## insane111 (May 13, 2010)

160
Animation Director:  Yoshinobu Aohachi
Assistant AD: , , Yumenosuke Tokuda

oh and Hiroaki Imaki animted something


----------



## neshru (May 13, 2010)

I wonder who did the omake. It looked much better than anything in the actual episode.

Anyway, right after 159, it looks like next week's will be another HD episode. I hope they are finally starting to phase out the "improved SD" episodes and sticking with the real HD.


----------



## Archah (May 13, 2010)

Omake AD was Moronuki Tetsurou (諸貫哲朗).


----------



## Goaty (May 13, 2010)

Looking forward to 162. 163 can be alright if it's treated properly. Hopefully Suzuki's episode (if he does one) will be good. And pleas let there some good AD and animators except for Suzuki in the big fight.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 13, 2010)

Again with omake better animated than episode itself.. It remind me first shippuden episode :x

I wonder what part did Imaki... I didnt noticed anything good in this episode ! Just ok animation.


----------



## Combine (May 13, 2010)

Goaty said:


> Looking forward to 162. 163 can be alright if it's treated properly. Hopefully Suzuki's episode (if he does one) will be good. And pleas let there some good AD and animators except for Suzuki in the big fight.


The reason I was asking about Kakashi Gaiden was because that was a case where the AD was not that good, but they had managed to have a wonderfully animated fight scene.

Sadly, the only reason that occurred was because of Yamashita coming in to do that scene himself, which is of no help here because he's apparently stuck on the movie.

I had been hoping that even though Kinoshita (who's almost useless) will be AD of 163, that someone of Yamashita's calibur would come in to take care of the best scenes. I mean, I'd like to hope that could still happen, but from everything I've heard from people who know more here, the best animators are stuck with the movie (unless they can work on two projects at once, or unless the heavy movie production ended prior to the upcoming episodes).


----------



## geG (May 13, 2010)

insane111 said:


> oh and Hiroaki Imaki animted something


Only in the omake lol



Archah said:


> Omake AD was Moronuki Tetsurou (諸貫哲朗).


So far he's only done key animation three times, for eps 123, 131, and the third movie. And they use him on an omake


----------



## Combine (May 13, 2010)

Geg said:


> So far he's only done key animation three times, for eps 123, 131, and the third movie. And they use him on an omake


So, they have good animators that obviously aren't chained to the movie, yet they only use them for that sort of thing?

Either the studio just doesn't like this arc (maybe they're Sasuke fans), or their budget is just really really crappy, which is weird because I thought they got over their budget woes that plagued them when Shippuuden started.


----------



## neshru (May 13, 2010)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Again with omake better animated than episode itself.. It remind me first shippuden episode :x


Hm? During the initial Shippuuden arcs the omake were made of recycled part 1 scenes 90% of the times, and even when they didn't they were often done by shitty animators.



Geg said:


> So far he's only done key animation three times, for eps 123, 131, and the third movie. And they use him on an omake


I hope those guys that worked on today's omake have been hired to work on the series for this season. There may be hope for episode 163 if that's the case.


----------



## I Black Cat I (May 14, 2010)

I'll keep my hopes up.. just to have something to look forward to.  I mean, some miracle might occur, and they pull all the good animators back to work on the entire fight.  And their names might not be listed because technically, they're not "overseeing" the episode but just working on it with someone else taking the "credit".  I could really use a wish right now... X_x


----------



## Animeblue (May 20, 2010)

*Can someone translate the credit list

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
高橋滋春

作画監督
小林ゆかり

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
泉保良輔　竹内由香利　山本聡美　一ノ瀬結梨
鯉川慎平　工藤千菜美　江口格　山崎敦子
酒井智氏　川崎美穂　片岡康治　酒井寛幸
近藤瑠衣　山崎愛

第二原画
滝友子　やましたさとる　長友望己　森島浩一
タルクダール望

Cパート
絵コンテ・演出
濁川淳

作画監督
田中ちゆき*


----------



## geG (May 20, 2010)

Nah, most of those are just team 14's key animators.

The omake was Chiyuki Tanaka


----------



## liborek3 (May 20, 2010)

Geg said:


> Nah, most of those are just team 14's key animators.
> 
> The omake was Chiyuki Tanaka




Yeah, and Tokuda was Assistant AD.


----------



## Animeblue (May 20, 2010)

*Thanx, it look like they are done with the movie since  Chiyuki Tanaka had did the omake*


----------



## TheGama (May 20, 2010)

I don't think so. I'm not sure Tanaka left to work on the movie in the first place, seeing as he didn't work on it last year.


----------



## neshru (May 20, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Thanx, it look like they are done with the movie since  Chiyuki Tanaka had did the omake*


If they were done with the movie they wouldn't use Kinoshita as AD for 163.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 22, 2010)

neshru said:


> If they were done with the movie they wouldn't use Kinoshita as AD for 163.



I still have a feeling that we'll have Suzuki to do a part of this fight, maybe not the best part of it, but still something in maybe 164, and hopefully we can get Gorou or maybe even Hiroki Tanaka again down the road in this arc. It's the least they can do. I mean, they can't have EVERYONE working on the movie, can they?


----------



## neshru (May 22, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> I mean, they can't have EVERYONE working on the movie, can they?


Yes they can, the good animators anyway. It's pretty obvious by the fact that the next in-house episode is coming after 9 outsourced episodes (last one was 153), while they usually alternate in-house episodes with outsourced episodes.


----------



## Dei (May 23, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> I still have a feeling that we'll have Suzuki to do a part of this fight, maybe not the best part of it, but still something in maybe 164, and hopefully we can get Gorou or maybe even Hiroki Tanaka again down the road in this arc. It's the least they can do. I mean, they can't have EVERYONE working on the movie, can they?



I dont think hiroko tanaka will be comming to naruto this season since he have don alot of key animation in brotherood lately ad the series is finnished soo so they will probably have him in the final epsodes.


----------



## Animeblue (May 23, 2010)

*It's me or these last two episodes looked better than the previous episodes that was did by the last two AD*


----------



## Feuer (May 23, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *It's me or these last two episodes looked better than the previous episodes that was did by the last two AD*



Same for me, but thats probably because of the horrific looking Kakashi fight.
It could have only become better then that.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 25, 2010)

Feuer said:


> Same for me, but thats probably because of the horrific looking Kakashi fight.
> It could have only become better then that.



You people are crazy if your thinking the past 2 episodes looked better than 159......Look back at 159...there are some weird ugly pieces of art...but there are also plenty of good ones...and the animation was FAR more fluid....look back..skim through..there was great stuff there....not perfect for sure ..but still..the budget was CLEARLY higher....


----------



## Feuer (May 25, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> You people are crazy if your thinking the past 2 episodes looked better than 159......Look back at 159...there are some weird ugly pieces of art...but there are also plenty of good ones...and the animation was FAR more fluid....look back..skim through..there was great stuff there....not perfect for sure ..but still..the budget was CLEARLY higher....



Agreed, the animation was better.
But because the fight looked mostly as if it took place in a desert, you automatically concentrated on the characters, who looked horrific far too often.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 25, 2010)

Its one thing to dont like an AD style, but its another to not recognize the quality of an episode.

Only two scene were badly drawnin 159 but with good animation... The rest of episode 159 had good art and good animation. 

First strike of Kakashi had ok art... First strike of Kakashi/Akimichi team had ugly art also Sakura scenes... Second strike of Kakashi/Akimichi team had awesome art... Kakashi mangekyo and Choji running had very good art... kakashi dying had beautiful art... Tsunade scene had good art -> and you mix all that to call "horrific art"... Seriously...

So when i see people saying that 160 or 161 staff will be much better for Kakashi vs Pain fight, it makes me laugh...


----------



## TheGama (May 25, 2010)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Its one thing to dont like an AD style, but its another to not recognize the quality of an episode.
> 
> Only two scene were badly drawnin 159 but with good animation... The rest of episode 159 had good art and good animation.
> 
> ...



Agreed...I can't believe people are still talking about 159 as if it was complete crap. I admit, it wasn't by any means the best episode. I found the both the episode direction and the animation direction extremely dull. But that doesn't make it bad. 159 did have better animation than both 160 and 161.

I think the main reason why people are saying that 159 sucked is because the style was so new to the series. Both the art and animation style stuck out at times. 160 and 161 were both very "Naruto" when it came to those things. Still, it is kinda annoying when people say something sucks just because it's not exactly what they're used to...because the 159's animation clearly did not suck.


----------



## Animeblue (May 25, 2010)

> Same for me, but thats probably because of the horrific looking Kakashi fight.
> It could have only become better then that.





> You people are crazy if your thinking the past 2 episodes looked better than 159......Look back at 159...there are some weird ugly pieces of art...but there are also plenty of good ones...and the animation was FAR more fluid....look back..skim through..there was great stuff there....not perfect for sure ..but still..the budget was CLEARLY higher....



*I was talking about the last episode that was done by animation director of episode 160 and episode 161, not 158 and 159*


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2010)

For once, 162's credits were as listed. The episode didn't really have any big name animators either, I'll be optimistic and hope they're all working on 166


----------



## liborek3 (May 27, 2010)

Lol, only good key animator I found in the credits was Daiki Harada. I guess, he did the last scene. 

Kanezuka/Tanaka >>> Kawai


----------



## neshru (May 27, 2010)

It would be nice if they were saving one or two skilled animators for the next episode, but who am I kidding.

It's so ridiculous, by the time the main character gets a special episode, Sasuke will have gotten 20, Shikamaru 10 and every other secondary character 2.


----------



## whatuwan (May 27, 2010)

well, i guess we should not call the show "Naruto" so that the Naruto himself gets more awesome episodes


----------



## liborek3 (May 27, 2010)

I think, ADs could be like this:

164. Hong Rong
165. Eiichi Tokura
166. Eum Ik-Hyum (in his usual rota) or Hirofumi Suzuki
167. Eum Ik-Hyum if Suzuki's working on 166


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> I think, ADs could be like this:
> 
> 164. Hong Rong
> 165. Eiichi Tokura
> ...



I'm probably being too optimistic here, but I'll put my bets on

165: Eiichi Tokura
166: Hirofumi Suzuki (chapter 337-339)
167: Gorou Sessha (chapter 440-442)
168: Eum Ik-Hyun


----------



## CBlitz (May 27, 2010)

Gorou would be great, is he working on the movie though?


----------



## Combine (May 27, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I'm probably being too optimistic here, but I'll put my bets on
> 
> 165: Eiichi Tokura
> 166: Hirofumi Suzuki (chapter 337-339)
> ...


Yeah, that's how I'd love to see things end too. But I think you're being pretty fast there with three chapters per ep, I'd imagine there will be an additional episode for that period.

Again, I'd love it if it were true. Gorou would be my pick for those chapters, or at least 441-442. Though we haven't heard any further rumors except for Suzuki, so I don't see him being brought in.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 27, 2010)

they really need to calm down on the movies every year. its eating up their animators but i guess its a tradition for ongoing shonen that won't die.


----------



## neshru (May 27, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I'm probably being too optimistic here


Yes you are


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 27, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I'm probably being too optimistic here, but I'll put my bets on
> 
> 165: Eiichi Tokura
> 166: Hirofumi Suzuki (chapter 337-339)
> ...



If theres a god...this will hopefully happen....It doesnt even have to be in that exact order..but if those 2 are in there it would be tits.


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2010)

*



			I'm probably being too optimistic here,
		
Click to expand...

I was like you until I was episode 163 preview, although here hoping that episode turn out like episode 157 where the preview looked like crap but the actual episode was pretty decent




			they really need to calm down on the movies every year. its eating up their animators but i guess its a tradition for ongoing shonen that won't die.
		
Click to expand...


Or just don't have movie in production  with cannon materials


*


----------



## liborek3 (May 27, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I'm probably being too optimistic here, but I'll put my bets on
> 
> 165: Eiichi Tokura
> 166: Hirofumi Suzuki (chapter 337-339)
> ...



There isn't any chance to move Eum Ik-Hyun two episodes ahead. He's in his original rota "once per 8 episodes". It was disrupted only once. So yeah, you're being optimistic.



Animeblue said:


> *I was like you until I was episode 163 preview, although here hoping that episode turn out like episode 157 where the preview looked like crap but the actual episode was pretty decent*



157 was pretty bad.


----------



## Combine (May 27, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> 157 was pretty bad.


I just took a look at it and yeah it was. From that really badly choreographed entrance of Pain with those fodder to the incredibly bland destruction scenes (honestly, every other episode thus far has shown better scenes of the chaos in the city), it was a very bad episode, and it's not a good sign for 164 which will also be done by Hong Rong, ugh.


----------



## envoyofuno (May 27, 2010)

Lol, Pierrot is fucking pathetic. Or at least Hayato Date is.


----------



## liborek3 (May 27, 2010)

But seriously, look at the movements of Naruto's cloak in the preview. It looks almost like fan animation. Look at the smyton's one.


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2010)

*



			157 was pretty bad.
		
Click to expand...

Liborek3 I know 157 was pretty bad but not as bad as the preview made it out to be




			Lol, Pierrot is fucking pathetic. Or at least Hayato Date is.
		
Click to expand...


And interview Date said that Naruto as ones of his biggest influences of today*


----------



## neshru (May 27, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> Liborek3 I know 157 was pretty bad but not as bad as the preview made it out to be


Yeah, it was actually worse.

And why the fuck are they still airing most of the episodes in SD? Watching the upcoming episodes in HD would made them at least a little better, but it seems the studio is too poor for that.


----------



## geG (May 27, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Kanezuka/Tanaka >>> Kawai



How so? This ep was clearly on the same level as all the other Team 1 eps.


----------



## neshru (May 27, 2010)

I agree with liborek3, Kawai's art style is pretty bad. It reminds me of Yuki Kinoshita. After seeing the preview I was hoping that Tokuda would fix this episode too, too bad he didn't.


----------



## LuCas (May 27, 2010)

Who's going to animate episode 163?
Not at home atm and this internet loads a page in like 5 minutes, not really the best situation to search through pages for this answer, lol


----------



## geG (May 27, 2010)

neshru said:


> I agree with liborek3, Kawai's art style is pretty bad. It reminds me of Yuki Kinoshita. After seeing the preview I was hoping that Tokuda would fix this episode too, too bad he didn't.



You're joking right? 

Geez, I knew you overreact and underrate everything, but not this badly.


----------



## neshru (May 27, 2010)

I'm not complaining about the animation, that was good as always with team 1 (minus the shrinra tensei scene). I'm just saying that I don't like Kawai as an AD at all.


----------



## liborek3 (May 27, 2010)

I meant, that I like Kanezuka's/Tanaka's style better than Kawai's. That doesn't mean, that Shigeki Kawai is bad. He's very good.


----------



## geG (May 27, 2010)

One thing I haven't brought up here is the other rumor on 2ch that there will also be a Atsushi Wakabayashi (Naruto eps 30, 71, and 133) episode this fight, but it hasn't been as prevalent as the Tsuru/Suzuki rumor. It's mostly just some posts about him doing an episode in July and other posters asking if he's really going to come. Like usual, it's always hard to tell if they're just speculating or if they're stating it as a fact or something, but if that's true here's my prediction for how this fight will play out:

163: Yuuki Kinoshita (confirmed)
164: Hong Rong (confirmed)
165: Ik-Hyun Eum (speculation)
166: Hirofumi Suzuki (rumored)
167: Hiromi Yoshinuma (speculation)
168: Atsushi Wakabayashi (rumored)


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 27, 2010)

Geg said:


> One thing I haven't brought up here is the other rumor on 2ch that there will also be a Atsushi Wakabayashi (Naruto eps 30, 71, and 133) episode this fight, but it hasn't been as prevalent as the Tsuru/Suzuki rumor. It's mostly just some posts about him doing an episode in July and other posters asking if he's really going to come. Like usual, it's always hard to tell if they're just speculating or if they're stating it as a fact or something, but if that's true here's my prediction for how this fight will play out:
> 
> 163: Yuuki Kinoshita (confirmed)
> 164: Hong Rong (confirmed)
> ...



....All this speculation is killing me....I just hope..i dont honestly care what order its in "as long as they dont land on talking eps" i hope from 163-168 there are 2 special eps somewhere...for the love of god..


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2010)

Why the f does it matter? I'm an anime only watcher and when I saw the latest episode I didn't even know he was going to blow up the village and when I saw it I was in shock. I wasn't staring to look for details to complain about. I know the next episodes are going to be good and I could careless about epic animation.


----------



## envoyofuno (May 28, 2010)

Kawai's art style is great. Pain looked the best he's ever looked in this episode. 

And wasn't there an Atsushi rumor for Sasuke vs Itachi, too (or at least, I know it was mentioned by Geg at one point, but I don't really recall where it was from)? So I doubt this will get one.


----------



## geG (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, that was like six months before the anime even got that far though.


----------



## Combine (May 28, 2010)

Geg said:


> 163: Yuuki Kinoshita (confirmed)
> 164: Hong Rong (confirmed)
> 165: Ik-Hyun Eum (speculation)
> 166: Hirofumi Suzuki (rumored)
> ...


Hmm, isn't Tokura Eiichi missing? I mean, it's all speculation, but he hasn't done an ep since 155, yet Hong Rong has jumped ahead of him even having done the more recent 157 (and at this point, I'd have rather had had Eiichi in 164 than Rong).

Sucks that there are no Gorou rumors (does he get rumors? or is he not "special" enough? I'm trying to remember if he was pre-rumored for 143 or not), it's a shame that he'll miss out on this arc. But it seems like he's going to be Sasuke's special animator from now on, lol.


----------



## geG (May 28, 2010)

The fact that ep 159's animators were made up of usual Team 12/Tokura animators makes me suspect that they could have replaced him.

And yeah, eps 26 and 143 (Gorou Sessha's two special eps) didn't get rumors beforehand like Suzuki's did.


----------



## Combine (May 28, 2010)

Geg said:


> The fact that ep 159's animators were made up of usual Team 12/Tokura animators makes me suspect that they could have replaced him.
> 
> And yeah, eps 26 and 143 (Gorou Sessha's two special eps) didn't get rumors beforehand like Suzuki's did.


I see, thanks for reminding me. Yeah, I didn't recall any rumor for 143 and 26 is way too far back to remember.

Hmm, so Yoshinuma might have perhaps replaced Eiichi? Interesting if true, but I suppose the next AD list will shed a lot of light on things.

The only other special animation director who got a rumor beforehand that I'm aware of was Hiroki Tanaka for 131. It's too bad he couldn't return either since I honestly liked his style just as much as Suzuki's, but I guess he's most likely super busy with FMA.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 28, 2010)

Geg said:


> One thing I haven't brought up here is the other rumor on 2ch that there will also be a Atsushi Wakabayashi (Naruto eps 30, 71, and 133) episode this fight, but it hasn't been as prevalent as the Tsuru/Suzuki rumor. It's mostly just some posts about him doing an episode in July and other posters asking if he's really going to come. Like usual, it's always hard to tell if they're just speculating or if they're stating it as a fact or something, but if that's true here's my prediction for how this fight will play out:
> 
> 163: Yuuki Kinoshita (confirmed)
> 164: Hong Rong (confirmed)
> ...


Damn! An Atsushi Wakabayashi episode? That would be freaking awesome, to have Suzuki and Wakabayashi do episodes in this arc, but I guess that would probably be too good to be true. Crossing fingers.


----------



## neshru (May 28, 2010)

Geg said:


> One thing I haven't brought up here is the other rumor on 2ch that there will also be a Atsushi Wakabayashi (Naruto eps 30, 71, and 133) episode this fight, but it hasn't been as prevalent as the Tsuru/Suzuki rumor. It's mostly just some posts about him doing an episode in July and other posters asking if he's really going to come. Like usual, it's always hard to tell if they're just speculating or if they're stating it as a fact or something, but if that's true here's my prediction for how this fight will play out:
> 
> 163: Yuuki Kinoshita (confirmed)
> 164: Hong Rong (confirmed)
> ...


That has to be a rumor. Why would he make 168? He would have done 163 if he was to do something.
Who's Hiromi Yoshinuma, btw?



Geg said:


> The fact that ep 159's animators were made up of usual Team 12/Tokura animators makes me suspect that they could have replaced him.


I think they just replaced him with Yoshinobu Aohachi. The quality of his episodes is totally team 12's.


----------



## geG (May 28, 2010)

neshru said:


> Who's Hiromi Yoshinuma, btw?



Episode 159 AD


----------



## XMURADX (May 28, 2010)

I hope the Wakabayashi rumor is true, that will definitely make up for the rest of the arc. Along with Suzuki's episode. 

Imagine we get this....

165: Gorou 
166: Suzuki 
168: Wakabayashi 

I doubt anyone will complain ever again.


----------



## CBlitz (May 28, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't. Wakabayashi doing an episode this arc would be a dream come true. Hope those rumors are right


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 28, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I hope the Wakabayashi rumor is true, that will definitely make up for the rest of the arc. Along with Suzuki's episode.
> 
> Imagine we get this....
> 
> ...



If 2 of them do 2 of the next episodes it would bring the arc up to good....2 special eps would help bring the arc up alot...but 3?! thats the only thing that can redeem the arc to greatness....but i doubt it will happen so close together


----------



## XMURADX (May 28, 2010)

Actually, I'm not even sure what will Wakabayashi do, I don't remember any fighting after the confession. Cause I really don't remember this arc clearly. It's been a while since I've read it.


----------



## Combine (May 28, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I hope the Wakabayashi rumor is true, that will definitely make up for the rest of the arc. Along with Suzuki's episode.
> 
> Imagine we get this....
> 
> ...


Heh, well wouldn't that be too good to be true eh? Although, depending on how things go 165 might end up being a lot of talking, so I'd rather end up moving Gorou to 167. But meh, I'll be honestly shocked if he does show up this arc. If he had been available, he should have done next ep or the one after.


----------



## XMURADX (May 28, 2010)

Well, yeah the main fight scenes will be 163 and 164. Still, hoping for some good news soon.

BTW, I just watched 159. lol, nice in-betweening....But Horrible key animation.


----------



## liborek3 (May 28, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> BTW, I just watched 159. lol, nice in-betweening....But Horrible key animation.



Exactly my feelings. Still, episode looked weird.


----------



## neshru (May 28, 2010)

It had some good animation, to be honest. The whole Kakashi/Chouji/Chouza combo attack looked nice (it even had good art), and so did Pain's last attack and the afterlife scene.
Also, I really liked how the episode was handled as a whole. I'd like to see them keep the staff that worked on the episode but replace AD and key animators with the usual good animators.


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Anna Yamaguchi was Animation Director for 163, not Yuki Kinoshita. Tokuda was an assistant.


----------



## Goaty (Jun 3, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Anna Yamaguchi was Animation Director for 163, not Yuki Kinoshita. Tokuda was an assistant.



I don't recognize that name. Do you know if she has worked as an AD on any other episodes?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

So how do the animators for 164 compare with 163?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 3, 2010)

*



			I don't recognize that name. Do you know if she has worked as an AD on any other episodes?
		
Click to expand...

This is Anna Yamaguchi first time being a animation director, Yamaguchi worked on Chrome Shelled Regios, Fairy Tail Pocket Monsters: Diamond & Pearl and Skip Beat! *


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2010)

> So how do the animators for 164 compare with 163?


164 will be better but this will not stop bitching. Honestly nothing will.


----------



## Archah (Jun 3, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> This is Anna Yamaguchi first time being a animation director, Yamaguchi worked on Chrome Shelled Regios, Fairy Tail Pocket Monsters: Diamond & Pearl and Skip Beat! *



No, Anna already was AD for episodes 147 (with Arakawa Erika and Kinoshita Yuuki) and 156 (with Kinoshita Yuuki and Koike Hiroki).


----------



## Goaty (Jun 3, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> This is Anna Yamaguchi first time being a animation director, Yamaguchi worked on Chrome Shelled Regios, Fairy Tail Pocket Monsters: Diamond & Pearl and Skip Beat! *



Thank you. Well she's definitely one of the "mediocre" AD's of the show. Even Hong Rong can do better.



Archah said:


> No, Anna already was AD for episodes 147 (with Arakawa Erika and Kinoshita Yuuki) and 156 (with Kinoshita Yuuki and Koike Hiroki).



But this time she was alone (except for Tokuda), right?


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2010)

Heh, well, the hope that some animators might do well this ep was just that, a hope. Honestly though, Kinoshita has done better with Asuma vs. Hidan, and Rong did better in Jiraiya vs. Pain. The only reason they both suck so much now is probably because the animators they've been given are probably the bottom of the barrel. 

So yeah, it keeps looking like it's the movie's fault. Hopefully no one watches it and it bombs in Japan (the last one did I think)


----------



## neshru (Jun 3, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> So how do the animators for 164 compare with 163?


just as bad


----------



## geG (Jun 3, 2010)

Nah, it looks better than 163.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

We can only hope again that it will at least look acceptable.


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> We can only hope again that it will at least look acceptable.


So, I forget the team number that did this ep, but was it Pierrot's worst team? You gotta at least laugh at the irony that the worst team somehow got dibs to animate an anticipated battle.


Then you cry later.


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2010)

It wasnt the worst team i think. Worst was a teams that did Guy vs Guy and Sasuke vs CS Fodder and Suigetsu vs Bandit filler fodders in the beginning of the Hunt for Itachi arc. Cant remember their numbers.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the worst ones are Team 4.


----------



## TheGama (Jun 3, 2010)

This was actually Team 3 in some form, right? They used to be good...They're episodes in the Resuce Gaara arc and their one episode in the Sai arc were actually some of the best in those arc (imo). I especially loved 47. Of course, Team 3 had Ukulele as AD back then. I wish they somehow could have let him do this episode. His art style may stand out, but his animation direction is a hell of a lot better than this current Team 3.


----------



## neshru (Jun 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> Nah, it looks better than 163.


Well, sure. I just thought it was pointless to point out that "it looks better, but it's still pretty much as bad as Naruto can look".



TheGama said:


> This was actually Team 3 in some form, right? They used to be good...They're episodes in the Resuce Gaara arc and their one episode in the Sai arc were actually some of the best in those arc (imo). I especially loved 47. Of course, Team 3 had Ukulele as AD back then.


yeah, we called all those episodes team 3 because some of them shared Kinoshita as AD, but the early team 3 was clearly a completely different team.


----------



## geG (Jun 3, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> I think the worst ones are Team 4.



I would have been much happier if team 4 had done this episode instead. It would have looked a lot better.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> I would have been much happier if team 4 had done this episode instead. It would have looked a lot better.



I dunno if I would feel the same way .


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2010)

It sounds like the teams were really shaken up for this arc, and a fat lot of good it did them. Should we still really call them by their numbers if they've been completely redone? 

Might as well call them "team crap" "team sh*t" and "team refuse" 

On the other hand, this episode made the guys who did Kakashi vs Pain look so much better


----------



## Archah (Jun 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> I would have been much happier if team 4 had done this episode instead. It would have looked a lot better.



I don't think so


----------



## neshru (Jun 3, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> I dunno if I would feel the same way .





Archah said:


> I don't think so


Are you guys serious? Team 4 may be mediocre but it still looks like professional animation. This episode seriously looked like it was fan animated.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 3, 2010)

lol I was moving for the last 2 days so I missed the shit storm, sounds like it was as bad as I expected. Even though there was no action in the preview, all you had to do was look at Naruto's headband/clothing blowing in the wind to know how horrible it was going to be.


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2010)

^^^That is exactly what tipped me off as well, seeing his cape and headband move so badly in the preview.

The only hope we had was that the scenes which they didn't show at all in the preview would be animated well by someone good. But as we found out, hope can be a very bad thing. 

Now we have three days before we find out if the rest of the arc will be animated to the level that it has been. Or if maybe they can salvage something out of it still.

As has been said, the animation will likely get better in time for Sasuke's return


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

neshru said:


> Are you guys serious? Team 4 may be mediocre but it still looks like professional animation. This episode seriously looked like it was fan animated.



In the end, we lose either way.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 3, 2010)

I think some Japanese people love Team 4's style and they consider it a good team. It's their style to have low frames. It just looks nice sometimes(Itachi's crows scene, I don't remember the ep), But most of the time it looks retarded, IMO. lol

I'm not a fan of Team 4's animation style, but I like their art. And I prefer them over Team 3.


----------



## geG (Jun 3, 2010)

Obviously Pierrot doesn't have a problem with them either, since they're the only one of the "bad" teams (or the teams that the people here call bad) that they don't touch up with Tokuda or another assistant animation director.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> they're the only one of the "bad" teams (or the teams that the people here call bad) that they don't touch up with Tokuda or another assistant animation director.



I didn't know that. Well, their art doesn't need touch up.


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2010)

Team 4 is Eum Ik-Hyum's group yes? 

Yeah, he's at least competent and professional. Sure his style of animation may not be to everyone's liking, but he can at least do an episode without needing support as was mentioned (he doesn't require an assistant AD) and I would definitely have preferred him on this ep.

If the animation director rotation holds, I'm guessing he'll be doing 165. That's actually probably a good placement for him to work.

Then it'll depend on the rumor for who's doing 166. And beyond.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

Wasn't it confirmed that Suzuki was doing 166?


----------



## geG (Jun 3, 2010)

Nothing beyond 164 is truly confirmed.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> Nothing beyond 164 is truly confirmed.



Well now I'm fucking scared .

Edit: Ah but there's still a good chance (I think) that Suzuki might do 166 anyways. On the bright side 165 might also at least have good quality as well.


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Well now I'm fucking scared .
> 
> Edit: Ah but there's still a good chance (I think) that Suzuki might do 166 anyways. On the bright side 165 might also at least have good quality as well.


Well, at the very least this team won't be doing another show for another 7-8 eps 

The next AD list will be released on Sunday or Monday, and then we'll find out for sure if the Suzuki rumor was true. While it'd be also nice to see better teams confirmed as well, it's probably the best we can hope for to at least get Suzuki at this point.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yanno everyone keeps saying about Suzuki doing 166....and if it covers 437-439 that makes total sense...but what if it the ep titled confession...covers 436 and 437..."which im starting to think it might due to the pace" wouldn't it make more sense if he maybe did 165 covering 434-435 and maybe fillerising it up to be awesome..besides 434 has some awesome shit.....Or do you think they would maybe put Suzuki after 166 if that happens....


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2010)

neshru said:


> Yeah, it was actually worse.
> 
> And why the fuck are they still airing most of the episodes in SD? Watching the upcoming episodes in HD would made them at least a little better, but it seems the studio is too poor for that.



where did all the money from the first series and the movies go?


----------



## neshru (Jun 4, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> On the bright side 165 might also at least have good quality as well.



*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no reason for 165 to look good anyway, it's all talking


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 4, 2010)

neshru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason for 165 to look good anyway, it's all talking




*Spoiler*: __ 



It might at contain stuff 434 and 435 though.


----------



## neshru (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyway, I wonder what's up with that shot of Pain landing at the beginning of the episode. Those 5 seconds are the most impressive thing in the entire episode, kinda like they animated that scene for 162 and then used it in 163.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 6, 2010)

This is my first time through here, because usually I don't have much to say, but I don't think I've ever seen the animation this bad. I mean the actual fighting was quite abysmal. I was expecting this episode above all others to be of exceptionally high quality. Is this typical of the team responsible?


----------



## Combine (Jun 6, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> This is my first time through here, because usually I don't have much to say, but I don't think I've ever seen the animation this bad. I mean the actual fighting was quite abysmal. I was expecting this episode above all others to be of exceptionally high quality. Is this typical of the team responsible?


The team responsible was known as one that was already not good, that's why people were shaking their heads when the last AD list was released and showed them for this ep. They have been able to be somewhat ok in past episodes, but this one was just pretty bad. Again, it just feels like there were problems during production or something due to how lazy/rushed/unclean the art/animation was, and some of those scene transitions too. It was at or barely above the level of a fanmade flash animation at times.

Anyway, we should get the next AD list today or tomorrow. We'll finally see if that one rumor holds true or not.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2010)

Hopefully the next list wont be a let down.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 6, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Hopefully the next list wont be a let down.



Where would I find the list of the teams anyway? Where's the information?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Where would I find the list of the teams anyway? Where's the information?



Beats me but someone should be posting it here today or tommorow.


----------



## Combine (Jun 6, 2010)

It's posted by whoever knows where to look on the 2chan boards for where the stuff is usually announced. Usually Geg finds it.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 6, 2010)

Check this out: 

164-167 
*TBA*: June 7th

We'll know tomorrow...


----------



## TheGama (Jun 6, 2010)

I really hope they fire this Anna Yamaguchi and just give this team back to Kinoshita Yuuki. Even though Yuuki isn't  particularly good, I would've rather had her as AD on this episode than Yamaguchi. At least Kinoshita Yuuki has come out with some good episodes in the past, and even if she is given mediocre animators, her animation direction is a lot better than Anna Yamaguchi's. I mean who would direct the animators to move the characters' hair like that? It just screams amateur.


----------



## neshru (Jun 6, 2010)

Franciscus said:


> We'll know tomorrow...


we knew that already. the ADs for the next four episodes are released on that day every month.



TheGama said:


> I really hope they fire this Anna Yamaguchi and just give this team back to Kinoshita Yuuki. Even though Yuuki isn't  particularly good, I would've rather had her as AD on this episode than Yamaguchi.


I think it doesn't make a difference at all. What they need are some decent key animators.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomorrow it is then...


----------



## Combine (Jun 6, 2010)

TheGama said:


> I really hope they fire this Anna Yamaguchi and just give this team back to Kinoshita Yuuki. Even though Yuuki isn't  particularly good, I would've rather had her as AD on this episode than Yamaguchi. At least Kinoshita Yuuki has come out with some good episodes in the past, and even if she is given mediocre animators, her animation direction is a lot better than Anna Yamaguchi's. I mean who would direct the animators to move the characters' hair like that? It just screams amateur.


I still don't get what happened here. I mean, wasn't Kinoshita specifically named in the previous animation list as the AD for 163? So how did she get swapped out with someone completely different? And someone who I've never even heard of before as being an AD at all. It seems to indicate that there were production problems if they had to replace the AD.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> we knew that already. the ADs for the next four episodes are released on that day every month.



Ah, my bad. I'm new here, so I don't know how that works. I see.



Combine said:


> I still don't get what happened here. I mean, wasn't Kinoshita specifically named in the previous animation list as the AD for 163? So how did she get swapped out with someone completely different? And someone who I've never even heard of before as being an AD at all.* It seems to indicate that there were production problems if they had to replace the AD.*



That would explain a lot. If that's the reason, it will be better next time, right? 



Or not...


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 7, 2010)

"looks at watch".."inhales deeply" c'mon studio pierrot don't messed this up...


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> "looks at watch".."inhales deeply" c'mon studio pierrot don't messed this up...



there's still like... ~5 hours before the time it is typically posted  

I don't think anyone is doubting there will be 1 special episode, the only issue is the other 3


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 7, 2010)

So one more hour...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 7, 2010)

Should be getting them anytime now.


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

> 385話「九尾捕獲完了」
> 吉田伸　木村寛　木村寛　徳倉栄一＆徳田夢之介
> 
> 386話「告白」
> ...


is it those?


----------



## Archah (Jun 7, 2010)

Finally, next ADs:

*165:* Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke
*166:* Suzuki Hirofumi
*167:* Wakabayashi Atsushi

No episode on 7/8


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

Does that mean this arc may be redeemed after all? xD


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh boy this looks interesting.

Wait so how good are the guys for 165 and 167?


----------



## Archah (Jun 7, 2010)

I think so. Suzuki was AD for episodes 17, 19 & 48 (1st season) and 82, 85 & 123 (2nd season). Wakabayashi Atsushi surely will work with Matsumoto Norio, and was AD for episodes 30, 71 & 133 (1st season).

The two best ADs Naruto have ever had in a row


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2010)

yessssssssssssss


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Finally, next ADs:
> 
> *165:* Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke
> *166:* Suzuki Hirofumi
> ...



FUCK VEAH!


----------



## CBlitz (Jun 7, 2010)

very nice, this is the first time Atsushi Wakabayashi has worked on a shippuuden episode right?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

So 167 should be as good as 166? What about the guys doing Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke doing 165?


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2010)

> So 167 should be as good as 166?


It will be better. 165 will be a little better then 164 i think. But idk. If the 164 will be on 132 level then 165 will be as good.


----------



## Archah (Jun 7, 2010)

CBlitz said:


> very nice, this is the first time Atsushi Wakabayashi has worked on a shippuuden episode right?



Right.



Sphyer said:


> So 167 should be as good as 166? What about the guys doing Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke doing 165?



As good as 166 or even better. 166 will probably be better in terms of art, and 167 will be better in terms of animation, but both will be orgasmic episodes for sure 

Tokura Eiichi... one of the worst ADs of Shippuuden


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm filled with some sadness and lots of joy.


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2010)

He will be with AD. Hong rong i think is without AD. So 165 will be better. But it is hard to say. Still i like how the jutsus were animated in 132. So if 164 will be on the same level i will be glad.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah is there any episodes I can watch in order to see Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke from 165 animation/art style in Shippuden? I'd like to get a first hand experience of it.


----------



## Archah (Jun 7, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Ah is there any episodes I can watch in order to see Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke from 165 animation/art style in Shippuden? I'd like to get a first hand experience of it.



Sure, take a look to episodes 155, 146 or 139 (for example). With Tokuda as assistant AD, it doesn't look THAT bad, but even with him helping, art/animation is so-so.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 7, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Ah is there any episodes I can watch in order to see Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke from 165 animation/art style in Shippuden? I'd like to get a first hand experience of it.



130, 139, 146..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2010)

Suzuki Hirofumi  vs Wakabayashi Atsushi


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2010)

Tokura Eiichi is from team 12. This is a lot better than team 3 i think.


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 7, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Suzuki Hirofumi  vs Wakabayashi Atsushi



Yeah.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 7, 2010)

imo, suzuki is the better director
but if  norio worked with  Wakabayashi  and used his style (sasuke vs oro,my sig)

we'll have an interesting game


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the episodes guys.

Looks like we have some bright light at the end of this dark tunnel.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Finally, next ADs:
> 
> *165:* Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke
> *166:* Suzuki Hirofumi
> ...



Hells to the yes. Much appreciated Archah. Seems 2ch. was right after all. I don't believe we've had two "SPECIAL" episodes back to back before. Awesomeness! The only bad thing is, in my opinion, is that they're in the wrong place. Absolutely love the fact that Wakabayashi is coming back from part one.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Re: Full pisode Animation Archive and Discussion



Archah said:


> Finally, next ADs:
> 
> *165:* Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke
> *166:* Suzuki Hirofumi
> ...



Thanks for the list 

No episode on my birthday 

1350


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 7, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Re: Full pisode Animation Archive and Discussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww. That sucks, but hey, I guess you could say the last two AD's listed there could be an early B-Day present.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 7, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> *Looks like we have some bright light at the end of this dark tunnel.*


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope, it isn't fake. *waiting for newtype*


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

I honestly do not think that Eichii can do any worse than what Yamaguchi did for 163. Although it is odd that he hasn't shown up in a while. I was kind of hoping he had been replaced with Yoshinumi from 159.

Obviously Suzuki being confirmed is great, but, remind me, what has Atsushi Wakabayashi done in the past? He sounds very notable I just can't seem to place him. (oh wait, Sasuke vs. Naruto in original ep. 133)

Also, there is a lot of potential for filler fighting in 167 if it covers what I think it will cover. And it's Wakabayashi, so I definitely trust him to add great filler.


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> I hope, it isn't fake. *waiting for newtype*


didn't the guy that posted the info get them from newtype?


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 7, 2010)

Wakabayashi also did 30. (Oro. vs. Sasuke) and 71. (Oro. vs. Third Hokage).


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> didn't the guy that posted the info get them from newtype?



Who knows?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Finally, next ADs:
> 
> *165:* Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke
> *166:* Suzuki Hirofumi
> ...



Hmm, interesting. Thanks for these info. 

I am looking forward for all those, particulary for 166 and 167. ^_^


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

The guy who posted them has posted AD lists before, and for other series too (Bleach, One Piece), so I'll trust in him.

I have to admit it is a shock to see Wakabayashi who hasn't done anything for Shippuuden yet. But if there was ever a moment he needed to come in for, it's this. It easily makes up for no Gorou.

And hopefully 165 won't have much action in it so Eiichi won't have even the slightest chance of messing things up.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 7, 2010)

So 166 and 167 are going to be good 

Great news


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm guessing these guys are not cheap. So this is probably where this arc's entire budget mostly went, lol.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2010)

*This kinda good and bad news if my guess is right on on what the batch of episode will end at




			I'm guessing these guys are not cheap. So this is probably where this arc's entire budget mostly went, lol.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, It was rumor that Wakabayashi Atsushi's episode  take a whole year to finish*


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG!!!

That's just crazy, can't freaking wait. It explains why the rest of the arc looked shitty. They were busy preparing 2 Epic episodes.

Probably Suzuki's one will be an emotional one, and Wakabayshi's one will hopefully be full of action.


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *This kinda good and bad news if my guess is right on on what the batch of episode will end at*


It will actually depend on ep 165 I believe and where exactly that leaves off. If that episode is mostly talk, then 166 and 167 will cover exactly what I hope they cover.

Sucks I can't be more specific, but well, no spoilers! lol


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 7, 2010)

Seriously guys, you think that they will get Wakabayashi and Suzuki for the wrong chapters? lol


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

Combine said:


> Sucks I can't be more specific, but well, no spoilers! lol


You can be as specific as you want as long as you only talk in manga pages and chapters.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2010)

*



			OMG!!!

That's just crazy, can't freaking wait. It explains why the rest of the arc looked shitty. They were busy preparing 2 Epic episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Episode 153 ,157 and 159 was pretty decent





			It will actually depend on ep 165 I believe and where exactly that leaves off. If that episode is mostly talk, then 166 and 167 will cover exactly what I hope they cover.

Sucks I can't be more specific, but well, no spoilers! lol
		
Click to expand...


I'm hoping that end of the fight gets this treatment since it have potential to be amazing if done by the right team




			Seriously guys, you think that they will get Wakabayashi and Suzuki for the wrong chapters? lol
		
Click to expand...

I want see some taijutsu scenes animated awesome too and not just those scene *


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, Suzuki Hirofumi and Wakabayashi Atsushi, it will be awesome.

Do we not have the title for 167?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

We might even get some interesting filler bits in Suzuki or Wakabayashi's episodes if we're lucky.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2010)

*We will know the titles on ninth or the tenth*


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *We will know the titles on ninth or the tenth*



387話「地爆天星」


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2010)

*Oh thanx Liborek3, guess it will end at what I thought. Here hoping that Sessha Gorō will do the last part *


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> You can be as specific as you want as long as you only talk in manga pages and chapters.


In that case my "hope" is that 165 would end at the end of chapter 435, but I'll admit that's rushing things. I imagine it will probably end after 434.

Talking can actually go pretty fast though. I thought Pain's conversation with Tsunade seemed to last a while in the manga, but in the anime it actually went by pretty quickly.

EDIT: Nevermind. I guess it won't go as speedy as I hoped to coincide with the AD's.

Here's hoping they have some money left for 168 then. Gorou would obviously be the best choice, but it'd be cool if they could get Murata and Asai back.


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2010)

167 will be the last fighting episode i think. 168-169 will be a flashback/talk episode.


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

Corax said:


> 167 will be the last fighting episode i think. 168-169 will be a flashback.


No, if the title of 167 is correct (put it into google translate if you're a manga reader) then there will be more fighting after.


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2010)

Episode can contain 3 or more fighting chapters. At least in bleach this is so.


----------



## geG (Jun 7, 2010)

Well my prediction was a little off, I wasn't expecting them to do Suzuki and Wakabayashi back to back like that 

Little disappointed that 165 will be Team 12 rather than Team 4 though, but whatever they'll still probably be better than episode 163 was.


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm, I'm guessing then that it's likely Team 4 (Ik-Hyum) will probably do 168 if the rotation holds, barring any more special directors like Gorou or someone else being brought in.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> We might even get some interesting filler bits in Suzuki or Wakabayashi's episodes if we're lucky.



there is no "might"  the filler bits are mainly what makes all of their episodes so good. It won't be a true Wakabayashi episode without some cool filler taijutsu animated by Norio.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 7, 2010)

. Anyway, so what chapters do you guys think 166 and 167 will be then?


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 7, 2010)

It's redemption time.


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> . Anyway, so what chapters do you guys think 166 and 167 will be then?


If I had to guess on what they will cover:

166: 436 (I wish not, but it's likely so), 437 (obviously for certain), and maybe 438 in some parts

167: 438 (some parts or all), 439 for sure, 440 (probably all)


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> . Anyway, so what chapters do you guys think 166 and 167 will be then?



I'd guess
166: 437-438 
167: 439-441 

with a lot of filler action being inserted into chapters 438 and 441


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 7, 2010)

Combine said:


> If I had to guess on what they will cover:
> 
> 166: 436 (I wish not, but it's likely so), 437 (obviously for certain), and maybe 438 in some parts
> 
> 167: 438 (some parts or all), 439 for sure, 440 (probably all)





insane111 said:


> I'd guess
> 166: 437-438
> 167: 439-441
> 
> with a lot of filler action being inserted into chapters 438 and 441



I hope you guys are right, but I honestly see them having a hard time getting the pacing that fast.  I see 166 covering second half of 436 and ending at the first half of 438 and 167 covering second half of 438 to first half of 440, or hopefully all of it.  This is based on the current pace they're going at, but if they go at this pace, I don't see any juicy filler being placed in since that's a pretty rigorous pace already.

I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

my guess:
166: 437
167: 438-439

But we'll know for sure when the summaries are out in a few days


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I'd guess
> 166: 437-438
> 167: 439-441
> 
> with a lot of filler action being inserted into chapters 438 and 441



I just re-read the chapters, Since I was very curious.

I think it will be like this:
166: 437-439 
167: 440-442

Chapter 442 is perfect for Wakabyashi, If you know what I mean. and it's worth 5 minutes of animation.  

I see why some people are disappointed that wakabayashi ep's is directly after Suzuki, since most of the chapters he will cover are mainly talking.


----------



## LuCas (Jun 7, 2010)

I am surprised there will be a lot of more and better action in the upcoming episodes even though the last few episodes had so much action in it already


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 7, 2010)

While I'm not familiar enough with the names to appreciate the quality, the vibes around here seem pretty good on the coming teams. By chance who's the genius that was responsible for 143, Killer Bee vs Sasuke? Are they in the deck to come around again?


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> By chance who's the genius that was responsible for 143, Killer Bee vs Sasuke? Are they in the deck to come around again?


The guy that did the awesome sword fighting scene in that episode will without a doubt be in either 166 or 167, maybe both.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2010)

Who did episode 143?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

Regular said:


> Who did episode 143?



I think it was Gorou. I'm not too sure though.


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

Regular said:


> Who did episode 143?


many animators did 143, like every other episode. The animation director was Sessha Gorou, which is one of the regular good ADs (he's no Suzuki/Wakabayashi)


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> The guy that did the awesome sword fighting scene in that episode will without a doubt be in either 166 or 167, maybe both.



If 167 is a normal Wakabayashi episode, it'll only be himself and Norio animating all of the action. But it wouldn't surprise me if they're too cheap to do that any more.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> many animators did 143, like every other episode. The animation director was Sessha Gorou, which is one of the regular good ADs (he's no Suzuki/Wakabayashi)


Regular? He is awesome. Naruto does have some good animators. Like the people who did 162.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe im wroong, but the first Sessha's episode wasnt spectacular... So its more the animator working with him who are impressive.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2010)

*your right about Smeeg Heead, Gorou's first couple episodes wasn't all that impressive like episode 26, 135 and 143 which received a higher budget than his other episodes*


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> If 167 is a normal Wakabayashi episode, it'll only be himself and Norio animating all of the action. But it wouldn't surprise me if they're too cheap to do that any more.


I surely won't complain if they add Yamashita into the mix


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *your right about Smeeg Heead, Gorou's first couple episodes wasn't all that impressive like episode 26, 135 and 143 which received a higher budget than his other episodes*



So it comes back to the money. 

You figure they'd save up for the cash for the combat episodes, which are the bread and butter, or at least for the fighting.


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm, I was looking at the listings on the Naruto Wikia Animation Credit list () and there seems to be more details for some of the upcoming episode animation credits:

For 164 (Thursday's episode), they list both Hong Rong and Zenjirou Ukulele as AD's with Tokuda as assistant AD. Same as it was in 157. I just hope Ukulele beats up Rong enough this time to do things right.

For 165 (Tokura Eiichi's episode), the assistant Animation Director is actually Yasuhiko Kanezuka instead of Yumenosuke Tokuda. Too bad Kanezuka couldn't have been the AD. Hopefully though he keeps things in line.

It's funny how for 167, Atsushi Wakabayashi is listed as the Animation Director, Storyboard and Episode Director. That episode is basically all him.


----------



## geG (Jun 7, 2010)

Combine said:


> It's funny how for 167, Atsushi Wakabayashi is listed as the Animation Director, Storyboard and Episode Director. That episode is basically all him.



Yep, that's the way all his eps are.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2010)

Combine said:


> Hmm, I was looking at the listings on the Naruto Wikia Animation Credit list () and there seems to be more details for some of the upcoming episode animation credits:
> 
> For 164 (Thursday's episode), they list both Hong Rong and Zenjirou Ukulele as AD's with Tokuda as assistant AD. Same as it was in 157. I just hope Ukulele beats up Rong enough this time to do things right.
> 
> For 165 (Tokura Eiichi's episode), the assistant Animation Director is actually Yasuhiko Kanezuka instead of Yumenosuke Tokuda. Too bad Kanezuka couldn't have been the AD. Hopefully though he keeps things in line.



That was my mistake, I wasn't paying attention while copy/pasting their names from the previous episodes - its fixed now 



Combine said:


> It's funny how for 167, Atsushi Wakabayashi is listed as the Animation Director, Storyboard and Episode Director. That episode is basically all him.



That's what all of his episodes in part 1 were like, and on top of all that he does nearly half of the key animation himself.


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> That was my mistake, I wasn't paying attention while copy/pasting their names from the previous episodes - its fixed now .


Aw shucks. I got a bit more excited thinking that Kanezuka might actually be involved a little. Oh well, hopefully these two upcoming episodes will be "passable" at least.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 8, 2010)

My guess:

166: 436-437 
167: 438-439 (cliffhanger 439; page 16)


----------



## neshru (Jun 8, 2010)

Combine said:


> Aw shucks. I got a bit more excited thinking that Kanezuka might actually be involved a little. Oh well, hopefully these two upcoming episodes will be "passable" at least.


Doesn't really matter, the touched up team 12 episodes are always quite decent even if it's Tokuda working on them.
Poor Tokuda though, all these bad teams won't let him catch his breath...


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 8, 2010)

neshru said:


> Doesn't really matter, the touched up team 12 episodes are always quite decent even if it's Tokuda working on them.
> Poor Tokuda though, all these bad teams won't let him catch his breath...



Thank god for him really. I know some people think the arc sucks but for me Tokuda's touching up kept the arc from being a complete failure to me. Stopping the art from being embarrassingly bad at all times.


----------



## uzumaki24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys do u know if Norio Matsumoto will work with Wakabayashi on his ep?
Thanks


----------



## insane111 (Jun 8, 2010)

uzumaki24 said:


> Hey guys do u know if Norio Matsumoto will work with Wakabayashi on his ep?
> Thanks



No one *knows*, but there's a good chance he will.


----------



## Cursed Avenger (Jun 9, 2010)

So what exactly is the reason that the Naruto vs Pain fights animation style isn't like the Kakuzu/Hidan vs Kakashi/Team 8 fight, or the Uchiha fight?


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2010)

Because it hasn't gotten to the episode where it will be yet.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cursed Avenger said:


> So what exactly is the reason that the Naruto vs Pain fights animation style isn't like the Kakuzu/Hidan vs Kakashi/Team 8 fight, or the Uchiha fight?



Because those were different animators with different styles. Episodes 166 and 167 will though, thats why if you look around everyones pretty excited about those episodes.

"yea what geg said."


----------



## Cursed Avenger (Jun 9, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> Because those were different animators with different styles. Episodes 166 and 167 will though, thats why if you look around everyones pretty excited about those episodes.
> 
> "yea what geg said."



I should have clarified, why weren't those animators used instead? They normally kick it up the animation during major fight scenes. 
At least half of the episode was made up of Naruto fighting Pain 

Does that mean that this weeks episode doesn't have that animation style either?


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2010)

They can't use them for every episode


----------



## Combine (Jun 9, 2010)

The studio no doubt made a collective decision on which part of the fight they felt would benefit the most from having those two animators work on it (as well as how much of a budget they could afford to pay them). I'm guessing most people would have rather they had worked on the beginning of the fight rather than the end, but then again there is some pretty cool stuff that their efforts will definitely make shine.

And yeah, there's no way they could do all these episodes. The only way you could make the invasion arc have super quality throughout would have been to turn it into a movie.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 10, 2010)

*Actually Combine Studio Pierrot could have made a better decision on every thing in this arc and the movie but it's too late now, as for the fight that could did like Sasuke vs. Itachi fight    
163: Sessha Gorō 
164: Murata Masahiko and Asai Sēko
165: Yoshinuma Hiromi
166: Hirofumi Suzuki
167: Atsushi Wakabayashi
168: Kanezuka Yasuhiko
169: Sessha Gorō*


----------



## Combine (Jun 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Actually Combine Studio Pierrot could have made a better decision on every thing in this arc and the movie but it's too late now, as for the fight that could did like Sasuke vs. Itachi fight
> 163: Sessha Gorō
> 164: Murata Masahiko and Asai Sēko
> 165: Yoshinuma Hiromi
> ...


But come on, in the history of Naruto has there ever been an instance with so many high profile (and good) animation directors working back to back? I can't even imagine the amount of money that would be required to retain their services, and don't some of them work on other shows too? It would take monumental scheduling to plan it like that.

And you're completely leaving out the invasion portion of the arc as well.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Actually Combine Studio Pierrot could have made a better decision on every thing in this arc and the movie but it's too late now, as for the fight that could did like Sasuke vs. Itachi fight
> 163: Sessha Gorō
> 164: Murata Masahiko and Asai Sēko
> 165: Yoshinuma Hiromi
> ...



Yeah dude..i agreed with you until I read the AD list you made. It simply would never happen. We would all LIKE it to happen but lets be realistic here...yes they blew the positioning of the main animators to me. But i never realistically expected say a list like this.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 10, 2010)

*Yes during the episodes 131-138 and no beside for Yoshinuma Hiromi, Atsushi Wakabayashi and Hirofumi Suzuki who is charage of the character design, they are regulars in Shippuden. Also for episode 152-162 Pierrot rotation of a good/bad team would have do

 the only thing they have to do is push back the movie production 




			Yeah dude..i agreed with you until I read the AD list you made. It simply would never happen. We would all LIKE it to happen but lets be realistic here...yes they blew the positioning of the main animators to me. But i never realistically expected say a list like this.
		
Click to expand...

I'm being realistic remember episodes 131-138, out of that lineup there was two episode where the animation wasn't superb*


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Yes during the episodes 131-138 and no beside for Yoshinuma Hiromi, Atsushi Wakabayashi and Hirofumi Suzuki who is charage of the character design, they are regulars in Shippuden. Also for episode 152-162 Pierrot rotation of a good/bad team would have do
> 
> the only thing they have to do is push back the movie production
> 
> ...



132,134 and 136 actually..and 137 was good for sure but not superb and 131 once again great but no superb. Lets not put good reg teams with superb ones there is a difference. But besides your insane list of ADs i agree with your point.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 10, 2010)

*In my list there are two superb AD, three good AD and one decent/ok AD, but yeah  Pierrot could have plan the AD for this arc better*


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *In my list there are two superb AD, three good AD and one decent/ok AD, but yeah  Pierrot could have plan the AD for this arc better*



Yeah. I dont count Murata Masahiko and Asai Sēko and Goro as normal. We use to because they were regs that we saw often ...we don't see them often at all. Their animation and art are above your usual team 7 and 1 etc, only showing up for important stuff. To me and well, in general, those guys stop being "Regulars" along time ago.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 10, 2010)

*I thought that was it, the reason why we didn't them again until the Hunt for Itachi arc was that Murata Masahiko went to direct Shikabane Hime and Sessha Gorō went to go work on Sengoku Basara during the Twelve Guardian Ninja arc *


----------



## insane111 (Jun 10, 2010)

neshru said:


> my guess:
> 166: 437
> 167: 438-439
> 
> But we'll know for sure when the summaries are out in a few days



Looks like this is what it will be based on the summaries(maybe 436p5-437 instead). I guess it was too much to expect both of those episodes to cover action chapters.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 10, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Looks like this is what it will be based on the summaries(maybe 436p5-437 instead). I guess it was too much to expect both of those episodes to cover action chapters.



Word....But the possibility of alot of filler is possible...im sure suzuki cant resist..lol


----------



## Combine (Jun 10, 2010)

From what I saw in next ep's preview (135), it will at least cover chapter 436 to page 11, and might even finish the entire chapter. In which case I'm betting ep 166 will cover 437 and 438 then ep 167 will cover 439 and 440


----------



## Archah (Jun 10, 2010)

btw, omake's AD was Nakai Emi.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 10, 2010)

Combine said:


> But come on, in the history of Naruto has there ever been an instance with so many high profile (and good) animation directors working back to back? I can't even imagine the amount of money that would be required to retain their services, and don't some of them work on other shows too? It would take monumental scheduling to plan it like that.
> 
> And you're completely leaving out the invasion portion of the arc as well.



But this a pivotal climatic arc for part 2, if ever they were going to spend the money this is it. At least for the quarter. I know we won't even get to the Kage Summit until late fall so why not splurge on this?


----------



## ZE (Jun 10, 2010)

Why the hell are they using their best (or one of the best) animator around on a talking episode (166)? What are they thinking? If the only chapters episode 166 will cover are the ones I'm thinking of, then it will all be a waste of massive proportions. One of the two special episodes they are making should have went to one of the Sage Naruto vs Pain episodes (163 or 164). 

Not to a fucking talking episode. Who cares about pairings, we watch the anime for the fights.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 10, 2010)

Will the episode where naruto finishes off Tendou be good? I know that's episodes away but just speculating


----------



## ZE (Jun 10, 2010)

The difference between the current fight and the other ones is that studio pierrot actually thought that a confession that should require no special treatment was more important than the fight itself. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Combine (Jun 10, 2010)

ZE said:


> Why the hell are they using their best (or one of the best) animator around on a talking episode (166)? What are they thinking? If the only chapters episode 166 will cover are the ones I'm thinking of, then it will all be a waste of massive proportions. One of the two special episodes they are making should have went to one of the Sage Naruto vs Pain episodes (163 or 164).
> 
> Not to a fucking talking episode. Who cares about pairings, we watch the anime for the fights.


From what I've heard, the guy doing the episode, Suzuki, only animates episodes that have the characters he likes in them. So it wouldn't matter for him if it's mainly talking or not, as long as he draws the characters good in situations he likes. I'll probably be most disappointed if he is like how Gorou was for Sasuke vs. Itachi and spends the majority of the episode simply reanimating scenes from Part 1 as flashbacks.


Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> But this a pivotal climatic arc for part 2, if ever they were going to spend the money this is it. At least for the quarter. I know we won't even get to the Kage Summit until late fall so why not splurge on this?


I'm guessing they splurged all their money on the entire Hunt for Itachi arc and then of course, the movie.


----------



## iander (Jun 10, 2010)

ZE said:


> Why the hell are they using their best (or one of the best) animator around on a talking episode (166)? What are they thinking? If the only chapters episode 166 will cover are the ones I'm thinking of, then it will all be a waste of massive proportions. One of the two special episodes they are making should have went to one of the Sage Naruto vs Pain episodes (163 or 164).
> 
> Not to a fucking talking episode. Who cares about pairings, we watch the anime for the fights.



Based on the preview, the next episode could cover most of chapter 436 leaving Suzuki to do 437 and 438 which is what he should be animating.  Stop raging for no reason.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 10, 2010)

Combine said:


> From what I've heard, the guy doing the episode, Suzuki, only animates episodes that have the characters he likes in them. So it wouldn't matter for him if it's mainly talking or not, as long as he draws the characters good in situations he likes. I'll probably be most disappointed if he is like how Gorou was for Sasuke vs. Itachi and spends the majority of the episode simply reanimating scenes from Part 1 as flashbacks.
> 
> I'm guessing they splurged all their money on the entire Hunt for Itachi arc and then of course, the movie.


You mean to tell me the damn movie and the anime have the same budget?!??

But that doesn't make sense, that would mean that universally there's always a quality drop before summer? Is that true?


----------



## Combine (Jun 10, 2010)

neshru said:


> You're wrong. Go read the titles/summaries.


Lol, way to be helpful (NOT), you didn't even link or quote the summaries at all.

Hell, the summaries in the June thread aren't even translated either. So it's of no help anyway. All you have is one guy saying he "thinks" the ep will only cover one chapter.


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2010)

You can be helpful in my place, if you really want to. I just pointed out that he was wrong.


----------



## Combine (Jun 10, 2010)

neshru said:


> You can be helpful in my place, if you really want to. *I just pointed out that he was wrong*.


So you simply wanted to prove that you're an ass yet again. Bravo 

Here are the so-called summaries, lets see what they say:


Animeblue said:


> *Summaries*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Can you understand it?


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2010)

How was I an ass? He was wrong, so I pointed that out. Going by your post, you're the one that seems to have a problem with me.


----------



## Combine (Jun 10, 2010)

neshru said:


> How was I an ass? *He was wrong*, so I pointed that out. Going by your post, you're the one that seems to have a problem with me.


Honestly, you're not even sure if he's wrong, because you don't know jack about what an episode is going to cover or not. The summaries in the past have never been accurate about just how much is covered in an episode anyway. And no one has even translated these current ones either.

So pointing out he's wrong, not backing it up, and then pretty much telling him to go f-off is yeah, my definition of being an ass.


----------



## iander (Jun 10, 2010)

Those summaries are incredibly ambiguous as always.  They have never been a great indicator of what is covered.

2/3 of the episode would have to be filler/flashbacks for it to only cover one chapter.


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2010)

My bad, I confused chapter 436 with 437. I guess he's not wrong then.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...then what was that other guy whining about? Since 437 is a talking chapter too and it looks like that episode is gonna cover just that chapter.






Combine said:


> So pointing out he's wrong, not backing it up, and then pretty much telling him to go f-off is yeah, my definition of being an ass.


I never told him on to fuck off. Hate on me if you want, but don't make bullshit up.


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2010)

I can tell that episode 166 indeed will cover only chapter 437. But this may be only the small part of the episode. But episode 167 summary talks only about the certain event from the chapter 438 but this event has nothing with chibaku tensei (cant spoil sorry). So previews are a bit wrong or really 166 will be wasted. For me the best scenario will be:166- chapters 437-438,167-chapters 439,440,half of 441.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 10, 2010)

iander said:


> Based on the preview, the next episode could cover most of chapter 436 leaving Suzuki to do 437 and 438 which is what he should be animating.  Stop raging for no reason.



I honestly don't think 165 can cover all of 436.  I just pray that it covers most.  And, wishful thinking once again, maybe some of 437.  I'm actually hoping that Suzuki covers the last half or quarter of 437, and then 438 and on, and not any of the first half of it.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 10, 2010)

*



			You mean to tell me the damn movie and the anime have the same budget?!??

But that doesn't make sense, that would mean that universally there's always a quality drop before summer? Is that true?
		
Click to expand...

No, I heard that the cost to produce one episode is 60,000 to 80,000 and the cost to produce a high budget movies like Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns range in the millions and that why you would see alot company band together for the production of the movie like this one *


----------



## iander (Jun 10, 2010)

I Black Cat I said:


> I honestly don't think 165 can cover all of 436.  I just pray that it covers most.  And, wishful thinking once again, maybe some of 437.  I'm actually hoping that Suzuki covers the last half or quarter of 437, and then 438 and on, and not any of the first half of it.



Well, I can tell you that I see something from page 11 of chapter 436 in the preview and its an unlikely point to stop so I think the episode could definitely cover all of 436.


----------



## ARZAMAS (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys, did you see preview of 165? Can you say me quality of preview is quality of animation? Because I saw one screen-shot of this preview and this looks awful. 

I have heard that Tokura Eiichi is not good AD but I didn`t know that he is SO bad.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 10, 2010)

iander said:


> Well, I can tell you that I see something from page 11 of chapter 436 in the preview and its an unlikely point to stop so I think the episode could definitely cover all of 436.



Yeah, I see the shot you're talking about.  Hopefully, it at least covers all of 436.  I guess I'm just skeptical.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 10, 2010)

ZE said:


> Why the hell are they using their best (or one of the best) animator around on a talking episode (166)? What are they thinking? If the only chapters episode 166 will cover are the ones I'm thinking of, then it will all be a waste of massive proportions. One of the two special episodes they are making should have went to one of the Sage Naruto vs Pain episodes (163 or 164).
> 
> Not to a fucking talking episode. Who cares about pairings, we watch the anime for the fights.



Normally I'd agree until I saw episode 82. Then again I actually like Shikamaru's character, but Hinata bores me. So if it really is going to be 15 minutes of Hinata wank I'll probably hate it too.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 10, 2010)

ARZAMAS said:


> Guys, did you see preview of 165? Can you say me quality of preview is quality of animation? Because I saw one screen-shot of this preview and this looks awful.
> 
> I have heard that Tokura Eiichi is not good AD but I didn`t know that he is SO bad.



Well, it's a still shot of animation.  But judging from what I've seen from the preview, that's probably one of the worst shots of 165.  There'll probably be better moments in the episode.  But it's probably not going to be any better than 164.  Likely worse.


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2010)

I Black Cat I said:


> Well, it's a still shot of animation.


The animation for that scene looks like total crap too. But it's normal to get a scene or two like that in a Tokura episode. Fortunately the rest of the preview looks fine.


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2010)

165 will be more or less on 164 lvl of quality.


----------



## RaZzy (Jun 10, 2010)

No sign of any good animators coming up yet? 
The hinata animation from 165 in the preview really looked crap, the guy in the back even looks retarded. Rest looked fine indeed.


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2010)

RaZzy said:


> No sign of any good animators coming up yet?


Did you miss the last 5 pages of this thread?


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 10, 2010)

About 166 everyones saying Its going to be wasted, thats possible but what if its just filled with awesome fighting ...and they make a battle out of well yanno. Is that a possibility in anyones mind?


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 10, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Normally I'd agree until I saw episode 82. Then again I actually like Shikamaru's character, but Hinata bores me. So if it really is going to be 15 minutes of Hinata wank I'll probably hate it too.



This is my thoughts exactly.

Shikamaru is a great character and 82 was worth it. I can't say the same for 166 if it's gonna be all about Hinata.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 10, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> This is my thoughts exactly.
> 
> Shikamaru is a great character and 82 was worth it. I can't say the same for 166 if it's gonna be all about Hinata.



I love Hinata. Shes probably my favorite kunoichi. I wont mind if the episode is mostly on her....so long as erm ......
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not completely filled with filler flash backs....I'm not expecting the whole episode to be a battle but at least meet me half way and have some cool stuff....if they do that which is basically them taking advantage of there probably last oppurtunity for her to have her shine ..not to mention last opp for a Byakugan vs Rinnegan scenario"




So yeah..i have faith in Suzuki. Like i said if they at least meet me half way with those things then ill love it....I'm hoping for at least half talking half other.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 10, 2010)

ARZAMAS said:


> Guys, did you see preview of 165? Can you say me quality of preview is quality of animation? Because I saw one screen-shot of this preview and this looks awful.
> 
> I have heard that Tokura Eiichi is not good AD but I didn`t know that he is SO bad.



Oh God say it isn't so. Can't.Look.

That's a pretty horrible still.

But I love Hinata, she was one of the first characters I was exposed to. I'm hoping they put the effort in on her moves at least.


----------



## RaZzy (Jun 11, 2010)

neshru said:


> Did you miss the last 5 pages of this thread?



Missed the last 143 pages, but thanks!


----------



## neshru (Jun 12, 2010)

About episode 164, it was interesting how they were constantly alternating moments of solid animation with moments of totally bad animation. Naruto throwing the first rasen shuriken looked good, but as soon as the Pains jumped the animation turned into total crap. Then we had that badly animated taijutsu scene that was followed by the really well done kick scene as Naruto went back into sage mode. And finally, the well animated smoke bombs/shuriken trick scene was followed by the worst animation I've ever seen as the frogs tried to hit Pain (not just the part in the gif, the whole scene looked super bad).
I guess they tried harder than usual, but they just couldn't get past the limits of the team.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 12, 2010)

Those thinking that ep 166 will only cover ch 437 are seriously exaggerating; that would mean filling 2/3 of the episode with flashbacks like Grou did with 135 (which was a total waste of good animation, btw). Suzuki always throws in some filler, so I'm expecting 2 or 3 minutes of good filler at the very least.

As for how many chapters the arc's remaining episodes will span, here's my guesses (if this is considered spoiling, then edit it out):

Ep 165: Remainder of ch 434 to the end of 436.

Ep 166: Ch 437 to pages 9-10 of ch 438. Ch 437 has a chance of filler.

Ep 167: Remainder of ch 438 to the end of 439. There's a few good spots for fillerizing in these chapters.

Ep 168: Ch 440 to page 11 of ch 441.

Ep 169: Remainder of ch 441 to either pages 7 or 15 ch 443. Ch 441 also has a good spot for filler.

Ep 170: Remainder of 443 to the end of ch 445.

Ep 171: Ch 446 to somewhere in ch 448.

Ep 172: Remainder of ch 448 to the end of 449 or pages 2-3 of ch 450.


----------



## Cursed Avenger (Jun 12, 2010)

Geg said:


> They can't use them for every episode



If only. Who is/are the animators for the intro? The movement and fighting scenes are amazing and incredibly fluid.


----------



## Animus (Jun 12, 2010)

After this episode, I have officially lost faith in the Naruto anime. This is shit-on-a-stick animation in what should be the best animated episodes of the anime to date.

Looking back at Shippuden, there hasn't been a fight this poorly animated since...

Team Gai vs. Itself.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 12, 2010)

Animus said:


> After this episode, I have officially lost faith in the Naruto anime.
> 
> Looking back at Shippuden, there hasn't been a fight this poorly animated since...
> 
> Team Gai vs. Itself.



Yeah your right..its stupid what they did, but your first sentence is the most overused phrase on this forum when someone gets upset. lol. Many of those people are still here . Anyway I agree on your 2nd point though. It really is a shame. I'm kind of in the getting over it faze now though. Especially since 166-167 are going to be fucking amazing with the animators on them.


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2010)

Animus said:


> After this episode, I have officially lost faith in the Naruto anime.


You could have waited a couple more episodes before losing faith


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 13, 2010)

Animus said:


> After this episode, I have officially lost faith in the Naruto anime. This is shit-on-a-stick animation in what should be the best animated episodes of the anime to date.
> 
> Looking back at Shippuden, there hasn't been a fight this poorly animated since...
> 
> Team Gai vs. Itself.



I find your comparison of this episode to the Team Gai fight absolutely disgusting. Neshru is right in that you could've waited a few more eps, but whatever. If you lost all faith, then please leave KTV.


----------



## Animus (Jun 13, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I find your comparison of this episode to the Team Gai fight absolutely disgusting. Neshru is right in that you could've waited a few more eps, but whatever. If you lost all faith, then please leave KTV.



Even if the next two episodes were really well animated, it doesn't make up for the fact that the past two were just...bad. I mean, look back at every significant fight in Shippuden. Kakazu/Hidan vs. Team 10, Jiraiya vs. Pain, Itachi vs. Sasuke, Sasuke vs. Deidara, etc...all were far better animated than this. It just makes no sense, and there's nothing they can do to make up for it.

I know I might sound over dramatic, but to say the past two episodes were a huge letdown were be a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 13, 2010)

neshru said:


> About episode 164, it was interesting how they were constantly alternating moments of solid animation with moments of totally bad animation. Naruto throwing the first rasen shuriken looked good, but as soon as the Pains jumped the animation turned into total crap. Then we had that badly animated taijutsu scene that was followed by the really well done kick scene as Naruto went back into sage mode. And finally, the well animated smoke bombs/shuriken trick scene was followed by the worst animation I've ever seen as the frogs tried to hit Pain (not just the part in the gif, the whole scene looked super bad).
> I guess they tried harder than usual, but they just couldn't get past the limits of the team.


I agree, and am I the only person who just thought that this was the most disjointed fight sequence in Naruto history?

I mean the anime team murdered the flow of the battle. Especially that last sequence where Naruto took down Hell Realm. That was a sneak attack. It was supposed to be boom, boom, boom. 1, 2, 3. In rapid succession of order. So fast you're supposed to be surprised. I blame the director for this one. Somebody obviously didn't care about the transitions when it was storyboarding time. 

What happened???

The solid animation was great, like when Naruto's second shot of Sage Mode kicked in and he sent Deva flying, that was good. The opening with the FRS, was much better than last week....I don't know, I guess I was always hoping for this battle to have all the love and care of the Taka vs Killer Bee fight.

At least they spent the money on Hungry Ghost's absorption technique....but even then inconsistently. It looked much better the second time. Probably because they dragged it out the first time.


Cursed Avenger said:


> If only. Who is/are the animators for the intro? The movement and fighting scenes are amazing and incredibly fluid.


I imagine they can put and do put a lot of effort into the intros since they have to be reused. I could do without some of the CG though. It's gratuitous sometimes.


Animus said:


> After this episode, I have officially lost faith in the Naruto anime. This is shit-on-a-stick animation in what should be the best animated episodes of the anime to date.
> 
> Looking back at Shippuden, there hasn't been a fight this poorly animated since...
> 
> Team Gai vs. Itself.



I agree that this should be the best animated stuff for this year. But I haven't lost faith in the anime team....well this anime team I have but there are others.


----------



## neshru (Jun 14, 2010)

Cursed Avenger said:


> If only. Who is/are the animators for the intro? The movement and fighting scenes are amazing and incredibly fluid.





insane111 said:


> and these were the only names I recognized for OP key animators
> Hiroyuki Yamashita
> Seiko Asai
> Chiyuki Tanaka
> Shingo Yamashita



10 characters


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jun 14, 2010)

Since getting into the Bleach anime, I've noticed that even though it is done by Studio Pierrot, the anime's overall quality is leagues beyond Shippuuden's.  

Sure, Bleach doesn't really have any episodes like 82, but what it lacks in occasional phenomenal quality, it more than makes up for it very consistent great-to-excellent quality in every department, even in its filler seasons.  

I noticed that here people constantly complain about the art, animation, direction and sometimes, the music (which always sets off a deluge of people coming in to whine about the complainers).  But I rarely see people complain about these things in the Bleach anime section.  

I don't think Bleach's ratings are much higher than Shippuuden's (and most recently, one of the major fights only received something like 1.7%), it's not a more popular manga, it's also a long-running series with no foreseeable end in sight, and to top it all off, it's handled by the same studio.  

Why is there such a difference in overall quality?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 14, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> Since getting into the Bleach anime, I've noticed that even though it is done by Studio Pierrot, the anime's overall quality is leagues beyond Shippuuden's.
> 
> Sure, Bleach doesn't really have any episodes like 82, but what it lacks in occasional phenomenal quality, it more than makes up for it very consistent great-to-excellent quality in every department, even in its filler seasons.
> 
> ...



Because Kubo will do things to them if they fuck up the anime .


----------



## envoyofuno (Jun 14, 2010)

Bleach has like triple the DVD sales of Naruto, and even One Piece IIRC.

Plus, you could also say that even though Naruto is inconsistent and crappy 90% of the time, people still watch it. Whereas they might actually have to try and make Bleach episodes Japan will watch, so it's not good ratings = good animation, like one would think.


----------



## ZE (Jun 14, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> Since getting into the Bleach anime, I've noticed that even though it is done by Studio Pierrot, the anime's overall quality is leagues beyond Shippuuden's.
> 
> Sure, Bleach doesn't really have any episodes like 82, but what it lacks in occasional phenomenal quality, it more than makes up for it very consistent great-to-excellent quality in every department, even in its filler seasons.
> 
> ...



Naruto fans are younger than bleach fans. They tend not to notice when an episode gets bad animation when compared to the much older bleach fans, who would drop the show if it got as many shit episodes as shippuden has been getting. When you’re young you barely notice the difference between the good episodes and the bad ones. Basically, Naruto fans would eat anything. Bleach fans are much more selective. If Bleach got bad animation, the dvds (the main income of the bleach anime) would stop selling and the probability of its cancelation would raise.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 14, 2010)

*Like Envoyofuno it's the dvd sales although I think some of it can be credited to the series director



here example of their dvd sales

1st week sales
Bleach: Fade to Black - Kimi no Na o Yobu # 22,133

Naruto Shippūden: Hi no Ishi o Tsugumono # 15,983*


----------



## neshru (Jun 14, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> Since getting into the Bleach anime, I've noticed that even though it is done by Studio Pierrot, the anime's overall quality is leagues beyond Shippuuden's.


I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I have no idea what the hell you and all the people that say the same thing are talking about. I think it's Shippuuden's overall quality to be leagues beyond Bleach's, and that _not_ counting special episodes like 82, 85, 123 etc. Yes, Shippuuden's quality has suffered greatly during the production of the last two movies, but the same happened to Bleach with its third movie. And when the regular good animators are actually working on the TV series, and not on the movie, Shippuuden looks so much better than Bleach that it's not even funny.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 14, 2010)

im inclined to agree neshru. bleach never has super animated episodes like naruto shippuden 85, and its qualities still around naruto's. naruto has LOTS of fantastic looking episodes, so it makes since that a crappy one has to show up from time to time. naruto's overall animation, in my opinion, is greater than bleach's.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2010)

> the anime's overall quality is leagues beyond Shippuuden's.



I'm on that side
bleach got more normal good animated episodes

 however Shippuuden special episodes are leagues beyond bleach's special episodes


----------



## timmysblood (Jun 14, 2010)

ARZAMAS said:


> Guys, did you see preview of 165? Can you say me quality of preview is quality of animation? Because I saw one screen-shot of this preview and this looks awful.
> 
> I have heard that Tokura Eiichi is not good AD but I didn`t know that he is SO bad.



Seriously in japan do they just hire anyone off the street to be an animator?

As a *hobby* artist there's a million things in that picture I can tell is wrong and could be fixed with some basic supervision. 

It isn't like this is some filler episode where horrible animation could be acceptable , this is the climax of part 2 . "there pissing on us without the courtesy of calling it rain"


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 14, 2010)

*Nah Timmysblood they out sources because it cheapen *


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm with Neshru and Crystalblade on this one. At the end of the day, Shippuden has better overall quality than Bleach.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jun 14, 2010)

I think Naruto overall is a better series with a more interesting and well-developed story, but I think the Bleach anime is handled way better and more professionally than the Naruto Shippuuden anime.

Show me one recent Bleach screen shot that looks anything at all like that Hinata shot posted above.  


neshru said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I have no idea what the hell you and all the people that say the same thing are talking about. I think it's Shippuuden's overall quality to be leagues beyond Bleach's, and that _not_ counting special episodes like 82, 85, 123 etc. Yes, Shippuuden's quality has suffered greatly during the production of the last two movies, but the same happened to Bleach with its third movie. And when the regular good animators are actually working on the TV series, and not on the movie, Shippuuden looks so much better than Bleach that it's not even funny.



I don't know what to say other than I really couldn't disagree more, and I don't see what you're seeing.  In almost every recent Bleach episode I've seen, I couldn't really find much of anything to complain about.  The art is solid, the characters are consistently on-model, the animation is very fluid (at least not offensively choppy), the direction is great, the scenes are handled well and usually made even better than their manga counterparts, and the music is great.  

Even when Shippuuden's regular good animators are working on the show (so special animators aside), I don't think it's better than Bleach.  I think the level of complaints also tell the story - it's rare to find people complaining about the art and animation in the Bleach anime forum, versus Konoha TV.  

I'm a little confused though, because maybe I don't visit this section enough, but I see you complain about Shippuuden's art and animation pretty regularly.  Maybe you just think the art and animation in Bleach is _really_ atrocious.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> Show me one recent Bleach screen shot that looks anything at all like that Hinata shot posted above.



you realize the Hinata screenshot is an in-motion scene that is on the screen for barely 1 second right? I could go through Bleach episodes randomly pausing it and find countless shots like the one below


But Bleach definitely does try to keep their art more uniform. In Shippuuden it seems like they just let the animation directors kind of do their own thing, one example is they don't even try to keep characters pupils consistent from episode to episode.

Basically my opinion boils down to

Bleach has better *art* overall
Naruto has better *animation* overall


----------



## Corax (Jun 15, 2010)

> Show me one recent Bleach screen shot that looks anything at all like that Hinata shot posted above.


Link removed
Bleach may be a bit better overall may be...but still i think this differecne is minimal.


----------



## neshru (Jun 15, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> Even when Shippuuden's regular good animators are working on the show (so special animators aside), I don't think it's better than Bleach.


I honestly don't see what's so good about Bleach's animation. There's _nothing_ that stands out. They don't have a Hiroyuki Yamashita, or a Seiko Asai working on the episodes. I may agree that the really bad Shippuuden episodes are worse than the really bad Bleach episodes (though I don't think that's true anymore since the introduction of the AD assistants in Shippuuden), but the good Shippuuden teams just completely rape the good Bleach teams in terms of animation quality.

I'm glad you guys are enjoying Bleach's animation so much, but I personally hope the day when they will switch the animators for the two series never comes.



Miracle Sun said:


> I'm a little confused though, because maybe I don't visit this section enough, but I see you complain about Shippuuden's art and animation pretty regularly.


I don't really complain about the art, I think it looks acceptable most of the times now that they touch up episodes. What I've been complaining about is them ruining all the best episodes of this arc with their stupid movie. I surely wasn't complaining before the movie stole every single good animator from the TV series.



insane111 said:


> In Shippuuden it seems like they just let the animation directors kind of do their own thing, one example is they don't even try to keep characters pupils consistent from episode to episode.


I don't think they do that in Bleach either. And now that Tokuda is touching up every single Shippuuden episode, the pupils are as consistent as they could be


----------



## uzumaki24 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm really hoping (since 168 will probably end the fight) that 168 will be another special episode with maybe someone like Gorou Sessha. Either way, it'll probably be double episode with 169 as that's what it's looking like from the one week break they'll have before the episode.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jun 15, 2010)

insane111 said:


> you realize the Hinata screenshot is an in-motion scene that is on the screen for barely 1 second right? I could go through Bleach episodes randomly pausing it and find countless shots like the one below


Haha, well that is pretty bad, but it falls well short of the awesomeness of the Hinata shot (which I am aware is an in-motion shot).  The funny/poorly animated Bleach thread also has like, 1/20th the amount of pages that the Naruto thread has.



			
				neshru said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see what's so good about Bleach's animation. There's nothing that stands out. They don't have a Hiroyuki Yamashita, or a Seiko Asai working on the episodes. I may agree that the really bad Shippuuden episodes are worse than the really bad Bleach episodes (though I don't think that's true anymore since the introduction of the AD assistants in Shippuuden), but the good Shippuuden teams just completely rape the good Bleach teams in terms of animation quality.


 Well, the art and animation style is different in Bleach and Shippuuden, so I guess it's a little awkward to compare them.

Even if Shippuuden has better animation (which I'm not totally convinced of, since I don't think the good Shippuuden teams are much more impressive than the good Bleach teams), the animation style in Bleach just works for that show, and it's hardly ever offensive.  But Shippuuden has a good deal of weird, choppy, and and sometimes downright ugly animation. 
I guess the bottom line is that, all things considered, I think Bleach is handled better than Shippuuden, and is a more polished and professionally-done anime. 
Differences of opinion, I guess.

Anyway, I'm really excited for 166 and 167.  Especially 166.
Another episode like 82


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

this is extremely hard to top

this is what happens when anime studio's have a "bring your daughter to work" day

(note: this isnt sexist, ive just never heard of "bring your son to work" day)   ...goddamn girls getting days off of school for no reason


----------



## insane111 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> The funny/poorly animated Bleach thread also has like, 1/20th the amount of pages that the Naruto thread has.



The Bleach forum also has 1/20th the amount of visitors compared to this section  Not to mention the thread here was made over 2 years earlier.


----------



## neshru (Jun 16, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> Well, the art and animation style is different in Bleach and Shippuuden, so I guess it's a little awkward to compare them.


Animation style has nothing to do with quality of the animation.
Shippuuden has a bunch of exceptional animators regularly working on the series, while Bleach does not. That's pretty much it.


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Jun 16, 2010)

neshru said:


> Animation style has nothing to do with quality of the animation.
> Shippuuden has a bunch of exceptional animators regularly working on the series, while Bleach does not. That's pretty much it.



when all the good animators come back from working on the movie and they see that frog gif.. they are gonna shit a brick  and picard facepalm


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 16, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> Haha, well that is pretty bad, but it falls well short of the awesomeness of the Hinata shot (which I am aware is an in-motion shot).  The funny/poorly animated Bleach thread also has like, 1/20th the amount of pages that the Naruto thread has.
> 
> Well, the art and animation style is different in Bleach and Shippuuden, so I guess it's a little awkward to compare them.
> 
> ...



I honestly agree with you.  Bleach's overall animation and art is better, and I really think it's a shame.  Though, I think this is because Bleach requires less in their fights.  It's pretty much just a lot of power blasts, explosions, and characters throwing themselves at each other, colliding with swords.  There's no impressive fighting sequences, and if there is, it's minimal.  I think Naruto is just overall a different beast.

I've guessed before that, perhaps it's because Bleach's art style has more competent artists and animators, and Naruto's has less.  And then there's also the whole movie thing where the good animators leave, but that doesn't account for overall for both series.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jun 17, 2010)

aozoranotsuki said:


> this is extremely hard to top
> 
> this is what happens when anime studio's have a "bring your daughter to work" day
> 
> (note: this isnt sexist, ive just never heard of "bring your son to work" day)   ...goddamn girls getting days off of school for no reason



I'm pretty sure recent episodes of Shippuuden have topped that (see: frog pose in 163), and considering that's from, if I'm not mistaken, the first filler arc in Bleach...

Seriously, I dislike Bleach a great deal, but I don't see how anyone can say it's less consistent than Naruto. Naruto has the best episodes, but on a weekly level, it's far more inconsistent than Bleach is. 

Bleach is good --> good --> good --> great --> good
Naruto is good --> terrible --> exceptional --> good --> terrible --> great


----------



## Archah (Jun 17, 2010)

envoyofuno said:


> Bleach is good --> good --> good --> great --> good
> Naruto is good --> terrible --> exceptional --> good --> terrible --> great



Agree 100%.


----------



## neshru (Jun 17, 2010)

envoyofuno said:


> Bleach is good --> good --> good --> great --> good
> Naruto is good --> terrible --> exceptional --> good --> terrible --> great


That could be a good representation of the two series right now, but if you look at the big picture that is far from true. Bleach may be on a good streak right now, but it definitely has its share of bad episodes. I remember looong streaks of shitty episodes back in the HM arc.
In the same way, Naruto used to have some _really_ bad episodes back then. But since the introduction of the AD assistants with episode 128, there hasn't been a single episode that I think deserves to be called _terrible_.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with neshru in that Naruto Shippuden has marginally better animation than Bleach in more than some instances, the current slump has to do with most of the best animators working on the latest Naruto movie, the same thing happened with Bleach's animation when all the TV budget went to the movie. Also they're seemingly less dircetors working on Bleach than Naruto so glimpses into quality animation aren't as common

This is a chart with an overview of Bleach's animation staff


The zanpakutou filler arc has the best and most consistent animation in the series mostly because all the movie budget went into it, granted the overall animation has greatly improved since the beginning and the hiccups/mistakes are less noticeably compared to Naruto Shippuden but at the same time it's seemingly less consistent in that aspect and it shows


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleach sucks to me I don't care about the animation. Fights are lame and the same thing over and over again. That ulqvsich fight I didn't feel anything watching it. Naruto gives chills and a pumped up feeling. Bleach needs good animation because it's a crappy show. I enjoy Naruto regardless of the animation.


----------



## neshru (Jun 17, 2010)

For those that were making fun of that really badly drawn/animated scene of Hinata running in the preview, it looks like even the producers noticed. It was fixed in today's episode.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 17, 2010)

neshru said:


> For those that were making fun of that really badly drawn/animated scene of Hinata running in the preview, it looks like even the producers noticed. It was fixed in today's episode.



Yeah, I'm so glad they fixed that!


----------



## Catterix (Jun 17, 2010)

So glad Insane111 said what he did, I so agree. I've been catching up with Bleach, marathoning it in the last few days, watched episodes 215-227, and there were only 2 episodes with animation even close to something that'd come from Team 1 or Team 7. Let alone a Gorou or Suzuki episode.

Bleach's art has always been fairly consistent, whilst the animation post Bount Arc has been fairly standard. Funny thing about Bleach's animation is that it's a lot more static. You have whole minutes of staring at the same frame of people talking, and a lot of freeze-frames during battles, rather than actual fighting. Whereas in Naruto, even in bad teams, characters are constantly moving, there's a lot more fluidity in the movements as well.

All these corner-cuts in Bleach enable them to provide each episode with at least one moment of pretty good animation. There's a lot of repeated frames, and the secondary animation, such as hair blowing, capes billowing, etc. is on the same level as Shippuuden's 163 in nearly every episode that isn't a special one.



neshru said:


> For those that were making fun of that really badly drawn/animated scene of Hinata running in the preview, it looks like even the producers noticed. It was fixed in today's episode.



Makes me annoyed I didn't say it before hand, when I first saw that shot I predicted that it'd be fixed up, like a lot of art that changes from preview to episode. Ragh.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2010)

> marathoning it in the last few days, watched episodes 215-227, and there were only 2 episodes with animation even close to something that'd come from Team 1 or Team 7



226 & 219 > team 1

224,220 = > team 7

& just before that there were the amazing tbtp (208,229,210,211,212)

alot of good animated episodes

-if I were in the mood,I would have counted the good animated episodes ,bleach would eclipse naruto in that



> even in bad teams, characters are constantly moving



constantly moving with bad animation 



> Let alone a Gorou or Suzuki episode




we'll agreed that naruto's special episodes are another level but two special episodes per year wont make naruto's animation better

-naruto was better only during the jiraya-pain-sasuke-itachi arc


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2010)

Talking about bleach anime, Ishida Vs Mayuri during the SS arc and Ichigo vs Grimjaw were close if not at the level of the best shippuden episodes. Some weeks ago Ichigo vs Ulq was mind blowing. And despite not having seen it, I know one of the last filler episodes got great treatment before they got back to canon.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2010)

also looking back at the last 4 bleach episode I have seen

(273,272,271,270)


all were good(I yet to see 275 but it looks good again),in bleach,you get 4 to 5 episodes of good animation then 1 or 2 average then back to good

in naruto you got a group of bad animated episodes followed by 1 or 2 good then it's back to bad

-however oh yeah,I agree that naruto's type of action is much better & harder to animate than bleach


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't agree with that chart. I'm  huge bleach fan and after the bount arc the pre-Arrancar arc had some of the best animation in the whole series. It was a short and very polished arc. Ichigo vs Grimmjow...Ikkaku releasing his bankai..hell and every other fight looked superb. Not to mention the pacing was excellent along with the animation. I literally don't agree with that chart at all lol. Its just way off. Also hueco mundo part 2 is when they went on the bad streak of episodes with clunky animation and a horrible job with kenpachi vs nnoitra and it got a 7? lol This chart is WAY off.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2010)

what chart



> so hueco mundo part 2 is when they went on the bad streak of episodes with clunky animation and a horrible job with kenpachi vs nnoitra and it got a 7? lol This chart is WAY off.



bleach was at it's worst during that period,it was shit
got 7,where


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what chart
> 
> 
> 
> bleach was at it's worst during that period,it was shit



Yes thats my point. lol and he gave it a 7 over the 4 that the pre arrancar arc had. Which gave every fight in the arc superb animation...I agree those were the darkest times of bleach. There are plenty of other things wrong with that chart too... Oh and the chart that ChocolateBar999 has in the spoiler tag.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 226 & 219 > team 1
> 
> 224,220 = > team 7
> 
> ...


Over-exaggerating much? Out of all those episodes you listed the ones that were actually "well-animated" through and through were 219 and 212. The rest were pretty average Bleach quality i.e. mediocre at best. Also lol 226, yeah the same episode that had Allon hitting himself repeatedly for three minutes straight, that was "well animated"


hgfdsahjkl said:


> -if I were in the mood,I would have counted the good animated episodes ,bleach would eclipse naruto in that


Humor me, you're off to a good start of proving otherwise



hgfdsahjkl said:


> constantly moving with bad animation


Compared to static animation where nothing moves for a period of time, let alone an off model design 





hgfdsahjkl said:


> we'll agreed that naruto's special episodes are another level but two special episodes per year wont make naruto's animation better
> 
> -naruto was better only during the jiraya-pain-sasuke-itachi arc



Compared to only a handful of well animated episodes throughout it's entire run?


chaoscontrol189 said:


> I don't agree with that chart. I'm  huge bleach fan and after the bount arc the pre-Arrancar arc had some of the best animation in the whole series.


Two episodes do not make up the rest of the arc, plus the ikkaku fight itself was a few minutes of quality over an sub par animation in the first half, the grimmjow episode was better but the rest of the episodes that preceded it were terrible


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 17, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Over-exaggerating much? Out of all those episodes you listed the ones that were actually "well-animated" through and through were 219 and 212. The rest were pretty average Bleach quality i.e. mediocre at best. *Also lol 226, yeah the same episode that had Allon hitting himself repeatedly for three minutes straight, that was "well animated"*



You must be out of your mind if you're trying to insinuate that 226 wasn't animated well because of that .



From what I recall about the arrancar arc, I believe episode 114,118,119, and 121 were really good episodes in term of animation and art.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2010)

& I'm supposed to bother to argue,lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 17, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> & I'm supposed to bother to argue,lol


So you admit you're full of shit then? 'kay


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2010)

just take easy on yourself......


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2010)

Nothing in Bleach sticks out to me.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 17, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> You must be out of your mind if you're trying to insinuate that 226 wasn't animated well because of that .
> 
> 
> 
> From what I recall about the arrancar arc, I believe episode 114,118,119, and 121 were really good episodes in term of animation and art.



That's exactly what I meant the last few minutes were stellar but the rest of the episodes wasn't impressive, The Findor fight was consistently better


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 17, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's exactly what I meant the last few minutes were stellar but the rest of the episodes wasn't impressive, The Findor fight was consistently better



By the last few minutes, I assume you're talking about Ichigo vs Ulquiorra right? I thought that Halibel vs Hitsugaya looked fine and Yamamoto vs Allon was done really well. I'm willing to say that the findor fight looked better than 226 though. That fight was off the hook throughout the entire episode . They even copied that scene from findor fight in 226 during the Ulquiorra vs Ichigo fight .


----------



## Catterix (Jun 17, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> So you admit you're full of shit then? 'kay



lol Shut the fuck up, mate.  hgfdsahjkl's being no more elitist than you are. You're both being pretty absolute in your opinions. 

hgfdsahjkl, I wasn't saying that Naruto was necessarily better because it constantly had people moving, don't worry. Overall, I'd prefer it if Naruto was produced the same way as Bleach, even if static animation isn't exciting, it's better than watching something unnattractive, like just in episode 165 where Naruto's face changed shape in every shot as he dived towards the stabbed Fukusaku. In Bleach, that most likely would have been a single frame with 3 layers that slid smoothly, rather than animating each individual frame.

I was just explaining the differences, not saying either one was necessarily better


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's exactly what I meant the last few minutes were stellar but the rest of the episodes wasn't impressive, The Findor fight was consistently better



I try really hard to see where your coming from. Really i do..but it seems every point you make "not even referring to the one u did towards me. Is wrong..lol. No one is seeming to agree with anything your saying..including that terribly inaccurate chart.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, from what I've seen of Bleach, that chart is awful. The Arrancar arc was far better than anything before it, imo.

Though that one episode did have Yoruichi eating for like five minutes straight, so there is that...


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

neshru said:


> For those that were making fun of that really badly drawn/animated scene of Hinata running in the preview, it looks like even the producers noticed. It was fixed in today's episode.



At least they notice some things. And maybe it's because the staff likes Hinata so much.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 18, 2010)

Zentai said:


> At least they notice some things. And maybe it's because the staff likes Hinata so much.



I agree, but even if it wasn't fixed, I wouldn't care much since it wasn't a battle shot.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I agree, but even if it wasn't fixed, I wouldn't care much since it wasn't a battle shot.



Yeah. And most of the unfixed shots are battle shots sadly. It's as if the animators are on vacation.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like Gorou Sessha is doing the next one.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 20, 2010)

I Black Cat I said:


> Looks like Gorou Sessha is doing the next one.



Which episode?

Hopefully not 168.


----------



## Combine (Jun 20, 2010)

Um, source please? 2chan? Geg?

I'm also not sure how I'd feel about that. Depending on how they've structured things of course. Episode 168 will most certainly be all about Chapter 440. However, it really shouldn't take long to get through if they don't add flashbacks or filler (Pain's peace talk which was a whole chapter only took about less than half of the last episode to go through). Chapter 441 might take some length. Chapter 442 should really only translate to 2-3 minutes of screen time actually if they don't add anything to it.

So, you could get through all three chapters at once if you rushed. I don't know if I'd want them to do that though. My main worry is doing things panel for panel which would suck the way Kishi set it up in 441 and 442. At least Gorou did prove he doesn't do that with his Sasuke vs. Killer Bee fight interpretation.


----------



## geG (Jun 20, 2010)

i think he just made that up


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 20, 2010)

Dammit.


----------



## Combine (Jun 20, 2010)

Geg said:


> i think he just made that up


Aw you gotta be kidding me?!


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2010)

Combine said:


> My main worry is doing things panel for panel which would suck the way Kishi set it up in 441 and 442. At least Gorou did prove he doesn't do that with his Sasuke vs. Killer Bee fight interpretation.


143 was pretty much panel for panel. It couldn't be any other way, since it covered 4 chapters.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 21, 2010)

neshru said:


> 143 was pretty much panel for panel. It couldn't be any other way, since it covered 4 chapters.



Although they did extend Sasuke vs Killer Bee's sword fight and extend Taka vs Killer Bee.


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2010)

The sword fight just played out it a different way (since it looked like shit in the manga and animating it in the same way would have been stupid). I don't remember them adding any extra fighting scenes to Taka vs Bee, I think it was all in the manga.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 21, 2010)

neshru said:


> The sword fight just played out it a different way (since it looked like shit in the manga and animating it in the same way would have been stupid). I don't remember them adding any extra fighting scenes to Taka vs Bee, I think it was all in the manga.



They added some extra stuff after Sasuke got healed and they fought Bee again. I believe that the manga cut off right after Sasuke was healed and returned to the fight when Bee was about to punch Suigetsu. The anime just added the fight that led up to that scene. Also that sword fight did suck in the manga. Thank god they came up with a better version in the anime.

I also noticed that Gorou seems to have spinning fetish when he does fights. Itachi spins Sasuke, Itachi spins in mid to grab Sasuke, Killer Bee and Sasuke are spinning like crazy during the first sword fight(When bee used Zabuza's sword), and Sasuke does a crazy spin before kicking Bee in the neck. I guess it makes things look more intense?


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> I also noticed that Gorou seems to have spinning fetish when he does fights. Itachi spins Sasuke, Itachi spins in mid to grab Sasuke, Killer Bee and Sasuke are spinning like crazy during the first sword fight(When bee used Zabuza's sword), and Sasuke does a crazy spin before kicking Bee in the neck. I guess it makes things look more intense?


I'm pretty sure Gorou didn't make the Sasuke vs Itachi scene you're talking about.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jun 21, 2010)

neshru said:


> I'm pretty sure Gorou didn't make the Sasuke vs Itachi scene you're talking about.



He did, in fact, direct that episode as well.  The fight scene at the end of 135.


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2010)

He was the AD for that episode, but do we have proof that he did that scene as well?
Because if that scene was really his work, I wonder why it looks much more impressive than anything else he's ever done on Naruto.


----------



## TheGama (Jun 21, 2010)

Probably because that scene had a better animator that what he used to work with. Even if he didn't animate the scene himself, he did direct the animator to spin the characters like that, right?


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Even if he didn't animate the scene himself, he did direct the animator to spin the characters like that, right?


no, the animation director is not the director.


----------



## TheGama (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmm. I thought the AD directed the animators how to animate the characters, while the director directed the episode as a whole? I didn't know the director bothered with such minor details as a character spinning in a fighting scene, I thought that was the AD's job. But you're probably right, you know a lot more about animation than I do.


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2010)

All the AD do is touching up the drawings so that different scenes done by different animators look consistent.


----------



## TheGama (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, really? I guess the name "animation _director_" confused me a bit.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Hmm. I thought the AD directed the animators how to animate the characters, while the director directed the episode as a whole? I didn't know the director bothered with such minor details as a character spinning in a fighting scene, I thought that was the AD's job. But you're probably right, you know a lot more about animation than I do.



Just read the bottom if this page, it explains it pretty well


----------



## Combine (Jun 21, 2010)

You know, even though we won't find out the new AD list until July. We probably should get a good idea of who's doing 168 from the preview at the end of 167.

It's pretty easy to tell certain styles now. Especially if it will be either Team 4 (Ik-hyum) or Gorou


----------



## TheGama (Jun 21, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Just read the bottom if this page, it explains it pretty well



Thanks. I've read that before, but it's seems as if none of it sunk in.



Combine said:


> You know, even though we won't find out the new AD list until July. We probably should get a good idea of who's doing 168 from the preview at the end of 167.
> 
> It's pretty easy to tell certain styles now. Especially if it will be either Team 4 (Ik-hyum) or Gorou



Well with Tokuda assisting in a lot of the episodes now, it's hard to tell the difference between some of the bad teams. Team 4 and Gorou are easily recognized, but if it's a touched up Team 14 or Yoshinobu (ep 160), we probably won't be able to tell the difference. But I'm placing my bets on Team 4, its their turn. Plus, I really like Eum Ik-hyum's style.


----------



## neshru (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone have the list of key animators for 166? I'm curious to know who did the fighting scene.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 24, 2010)

*here is staff list for the episode if this help

脚本
黒津安明

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
黒津安明

作画監督・第一原画
鈴木博文

原画
松竹徳幸　甲田正行　江原康之　前田義宏
藤井孝博　番由紀子　石田慶一　鮫島寿志
西原理奈子　小柳達也　朱暁　谷口宏美
中嶋敦子

第二原画
李始恩　高橋香織　大河原烈　富田恵美
武藤信宏　冨澤佳也乃　河野紘一郎　松本みやこ
KIM BOMIN　原田理恵　浅野勝也
GoHands
上竹哲郎　森美幸　島田千裕　田路あるみ
坂上谷悠介
スタジオグラフィティ
佐々木幸恵　中澤まどか　中島美香
福岡分室
富田美文　大久保美香　徳永久美子　桐木平絵美
江藤鮎子
C2C　ウォンバット*


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

When will we learn the animators for 168 and 169?


----------



## TheGama (Jun 24, 2010)

Around the 7th of next month.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Around the 7th of next month.



Looks like we still have a ways to go.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> When will we learn the animators for 168 and 169?





TheGama said:


> Around the 7th of next month.



I think that ep 168 will be done by Ik-Hyun, and since he's usually followed by Gorou, I'm hoping that's who will do 169. If not him, then let it be Kanezuka, Tanaka, Murata or a special animator, and NOT Kinoshita or lol Yamaguchi.


----------



## TheGama (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol, I find it funny that Kinoshita, Yamaguchi, and Hong Rong's names have become somewhat of a joke on this forum 

But yeah, I'm hoping that 168 will be done by Eum Ik-Hyun. In an ideal world, someone like Murata, Gorou, or Kanezuka would do 169 but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'd settle for Kawai Shigeki. On the slim chance that it does have to be a bad team, I guess I'd rather have Kobayashi Yukari (Team 14).


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 24, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Lol, I find it funny that Kinoshita, Yamaguchi, and Hong Rong's names have become somewhat of a joke on this forum
> 
> But yeah, I'm hoping that 168 will be done by Eum Ik-Hyun. In an ideal world, someone like Murata, Gorou, or Kanezuka would do 169 but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'd settle for Kawai Shigeki. On the slim chance that it does have to be a bad team, I guess I'd rather have Kobayashi Yukari (Team 14).



Probably, it will be Yoshinobu Aohachi's episode


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Lol, I find it funny that Kinoshita, Yamaguchi, and Hong Rong's names have become somewhat of a joke on this forum
> 
> But yeah, I'm hoping that 168 will be done by Eum Ik-Hyun. In an ideal world, someone like Murata, Gorou, or Kanezuka would do 169 but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'd settle for Kawai Shigeki. On the slim chance that it does have to be a bad team, I guess I'd rather have Kobayashi Yukari (Team 14).



I could handle Hong Rong (even though I didn't really like 124 or 157 much), but it's Team 3 (Kinoshita & Yamaguchi) that I truly abhor. I wouldn't be surprised if they got fired for how they did 163.


----------



## TheGama (Jun 24, 2010)

Actually, Kinoshita is alright in my book. She's definitely not the best, but I enjoyed 77, 156, and the second half of 47. It was Yamaguchi that gave us the atrocious 163. I don't think I'll ever forgive her after that 

Hong Rong is alright too. His Team 9 is a hell of a lot better than the previous Team 9s.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Actually, Kinoshita is alright in my book. She's definitely not the best, but I enjoyed 77, 156, and the second half of 47. It was Yamaguchi that gave us the atrocious 163. I don't think I'll ever forgive her after that
> 
> Hong Rong is alright too. His Team 9 is a hell of a lot better than the previous Team 9s.



You're right about 77 and that's my favorite Kinoshita episode, but the thing with 163 is that she DIRECTED it. So she takes some blame with Yamaguchi on that one.


----------



## geG (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah I doubt 163 would have been any different if Kinoshita did animation direction for it, since Yumenosuke Tokuda would have patched up any weird looking faces just the same anyway. The problem with 163 was the bad direction and animation.


----------



## TheGama (Jun 24, 2010)

True, I hadn't taken that into consideration. But she's also directed some good episodes too, including 77. Then again, the first half of that episode was terrible...I'm not sure what I think about Kinoshita now, lol. She's fine for talking episodes, but terrible for action episodes. She doesn't seem very good at coming up with interesting filler.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2010)

The first half of 77 was terrible due to bad direction and writing, not animation direction. Overall, the animation direction for 77 was fairly solid, nothing great but moments like Asuma's initial strike on Hidan, and Kakuzu attacking Shikamaru from behind, were very well directed on an animation level.

(last time I checked, the animation director has control over the movements of the characters, the Director directs scenes to have the pace he desired- as in, a slow leap here, a momentum build there, a spin here, but it's the animation director who gives the spin, the leap, etc. the flare that they do. That's the way it's always been in my experience)

I would be over the moon if episode 168 was done by Kanezuka, I've really missed his style. I remember always looking forward to Team 1 episodes, most of which I've preferred over even Team 11 episodes. There's something about his simple, but concise animation direction that I just adore, and his characters, especially Sakura and Naruto, look beautiful. To have him handle that episode, and the main character involved, would be just fantastic.

If I'd had control over this arc, I would've had Kanezuka handle Kakashi's death, and Horikoshi do episode 163. Though 432 is one of my favourite episodes, I would've been able to handle it had our good oldies managed to cover some of the fight.


----------



## ZE (Jun 24, 2010)

I didn't recognize the art and animation style in the short Hinata vs Pain taijutsu fight. Both seemed really tall and stretched. Anyone else felt that way?


----------



## Combine (Jun 24, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I could handle Hong Rong (even though I didn't really like 124 or 157 much), but it's Team 3 (Kinoshita & Yamaguchi) that I truly abhor. I wouldn't be surprised if they got fired for how they did 163.


I still think something happened during production. Because Kinoshita was listed in the AD list as the scheduled AD for the episode, but then when the ep aired, it was Yamaguchi who was in that role. Also, most Kinoshita episodes have her also doing both the Storyboarding and Episode Direction as well, and yet while she retained those roles in 163, for some reason she gave up her AD role?

As for 168 and 169, it will depend on how they are structured and paced. If 168 goes slow like say 166 just did and they only do a chapter for the episode (though that'd be really stretching things) then I'm definitely fine with Team 4 (Ik-hyum) taking care of that. 169, in any case should probably be done by someone good, well, if it were up to us anyway. Hopefully it is NOT Aohachi, and in the past, Team 4 usually comes before Team 1 or a similar good team, so there's that hope. I wish it was Gorou, but I have a feeling he's been relegated to doing Sasuke fights from now on.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

Combine said:


> I still think something happened during production. Because Kinoshita was listed in the AD list as the scheduled AD for the episode, but then when the ep aired, it was Yamaguchi who was in that role. Also, most Kinoshita episodes have her also doing both the Storyboarding and Episode Direction as well, and yet while she retained those roles in 163, for some reason she gave up her AD role?
> 
> As for 168 and 169, it will depend on how they are structured and paced. If 168 goes slow like say 166 just did and they only do a chapter for the episode (though that'd be really stretching things) then I'm definitely fine with Team 4 (Ik-hyum) taking care of that. 169, in any case should probably be done by someone good, well, if it were up to us anyway. Hopefully it is NOT Aohachi, and in the past, Team 4 usually comes before Team 1 or a similar good team, so there's that hope. I wish it was Gorou, but I have a feeling he's been relegated to doing Sasuke fights from now on.



It would be nice if they could fit all of chapter 440 in ep 168 and then get a good animator to do 169 which would contain 441 and 442. That's my best hope at the moment. I'm not sure if they extend 440 for an whole episode though.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2010)

ZE said:


> I didn't recognize the art and animation style in the short Hinata vs Pain taijutsu fight. Both seemed really tall and stretched. Anyone else felt that way?



I'm curious too. I'm wondering it it might've been Hirokia Tanaka, given it followed a moment animated by him (Hinata powering up her attack), and certain attributes like Hinata's hair, follow Tanaka's style.



Sphyer said:


> It would be nice if they could fit all of chapter 440 in ep 168 and then get a good animator to do 169 which would contain 441 and 442. That's my best hope at the moment. I'm not sure if they extend 440 for an whole episode though.



Would be awesome. I'm imagining 168 will cover all of it's titular moments. Also, chapter 441, allows for some good filler, respectively page 12. It'd be fantastic if a great animation team, like Gorou or Murata covered that episode and added some juicy filler into that moment, could just about make up for Naruto's terrible Taijutsu treatment in earlier episodes.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Would be awesome. I'm imagining 168 will cover all of it's titular moments. Also, chapter 441, allows for some good filler, respectively page 12. It'd be fantastic if a great animation team, like Gorou or Murata covered that episode and added some juicy filler into that moment, could just about make up for Naruto's terrible Taijutsu treatment in earlier episodes.



Indeed

I can see them definitely being able to add filler for that part and then stick strictly to cannon for all of 442 for obvious reasons. I think that if they did all that justice then it will probably make up for a lot of the disappointment in the arc. I really hope that were going to get thrown a bone for this though. That's going to be the final chance for them to redeem themselves practically fully IMO.


----------



## neshru (Jun 24, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I'm curious too. I'm wondering it it might've been Hirokia Tanaka, given it followed a moment animated by him (Hinata powering up her attack), and certain attributes like Hinata's hair, follow Tanaka's style.


Is that confirmed? I'm pretty sure from the moment Hinata breaks the rods with a kick to the moment she finishes powering up and moves forward it's Yamashita.
But whoever did the taijutsu scene is definitely a different animator.


----------



## Duune (Jun 24, 2010)

ZE said:


> I didn't recognize the art and animation style in the short Hinata vs Pain taijutsu fight. Both seemed really tall and stretched. Anyone else felt that way?



First did you see there names Yamashita or Tanaka on the credit before giving them credit.

Animeblue posted the staff for this episode and as you can see they are not.

The easy suspect would be *Tokuyuki Matsutake* who worked several time with Toshiyuki Tsuru and Norio Matsumoto in the past. 

And tops the credit for animation 



> 原画
> *松竹徳幸*　甲田正行　江原康之　前田義宏...



His MAD : Link removed


----------



## geG (Jun 24, 2010)

It could have been Suzuki himself too, like with that one Hinata vs. Neji scene. At the end of the credits he's list as doing key animation as well as animation direction.


----------



## neshru (Jun 24, 2010)

Duune said:


> First did you see there names Yamashita or Tanaka on the credit before giving them credit.
> 
> Animeblue posted the staff for this episode and as you can see they are not.


They're not? Unfortuntely I can't read Japanese, so I had no idea.


----------



## Duune (Jun 24, 2010)

Well i can't read myself. 

I juste memorise of sort their names.

Hiroyuki Yamashita 山下宏幸

Hironori Tanaka 田中宏樹

You just keep this as a memo when cool animation comes by check the credit to see if some names feet.


----------



## geG (Jun 24, 2010)

Actually yeah never mind, after watching that MAD I think that scene was definitely Matsutake. Suzuki's scene might have been at the end with Hinata getting stabbed or something.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2010)

Agreed, just the first scene from ROD looks like the same style as Matsutake, though the rest of that MAD reveals just how versatile this guy is. Awesome.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

So, are you guys saying that Yamashita did the Lion Fist scene, Matsutake did the taijutsu, and Suzuki did the stab?


----------



## geG (Jun 24, 2010)

Matsutake probably did the taijutsu based on his previous work. I'm just speculating about Suzuki's part; I don't really know for sure.

Yamashita wasn't in this episode.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 24, 2010)

Since they didn't use a lot of their normal animators in this episode I'm guessing next week won't be a classic Wakabayashi episode  though it'll be great either way. Hopefully Norio at least makes a short appearance


----------



## geG (Jun 25, 2010)

They did use a lot of their normal animators, just not ones we generally talk about. And it still looked just as good as the previous ones anyway


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 25, 2010)

Another Fantastic ep from Suzuki, though I still feel that this episode just needed a Team 1 quality.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 25, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Since they didn't use a lot of their normal animators in this episode I'm guessing next week won't be a classic Wakabayashi episode  though it'll be great either way. Hopefully Norio at least makes a short appearance



If you look at Naruto lying in the water, you can definetly tell that it was Norio.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 26, 2010)

Since I first came here to complain about the quality of an episode, here I must now come to tout the brilliance of this episode. One thing is immediately clear from the first frame. 

They spent the money on this one. I mean damn. 

The second thing that is clear. The anime team always has and always will love Hinata. This has been true since the Bokochu Arc. But this arc was like a Hinata fans dream. As a Hinata fan I speak from experience. But the entire episode benefited from it. Sakura, Deva Realm, Hinata, Naruto, Sakura, all the Hyuga. It was just beautiful.

Who are these geniuses who have brought us this episode. They deserve the Order of the Chrysanthemum...for animation. This was work above and beyond the call of duty.

There...I have gushed. Thank you for your support. And the next two episodes should be even more epic.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 27, 2010)

*it just that Suzuki Hirofumi is a big Hinata fan since he did that episode in the Bokochu Arc that everyone talks about and that Hinata is the Rock Lee or Shikamaru of Team 8*


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2010)

I prefer episodes like 33,35,42,81, better than episodes like 82,123,131, and 166. And a newcomer to anime will have a probably following fluid high paced action. My friend I'm getting into anime said it moved too fast and was getting on his nerves.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 27, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *it just that Suzuki Hirofumi is a big Hinata fan since he did that episode in the Bokochu Arc that everyone talks about and that Hinata is the Rock Lee or Shikamaru of Team 8*


An ensemble dark horse on each team. Makes sense.


Regular said:


> I prefer episodes like 33,35,42,81, better than episodes like 82,123,131, and 166. And a newcomer to anime will have a probably following fluid high paced action. My friend I'm getting into anime said it moved too fast and was getting on his nerves.



I don't know about all that, but as cute as the episode was, I am not a fan of the extremely little feet art style. Forgiven though.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2010)

Geg said:


> It could have been Suzuki himself too, like with that one Hinata vs. Neji scene. At the end of the credits he's list as doing key animation as well as animation direction.



Hinata vs. Neji scene? I don't recall.

I speed watched episodes 46 & 47 just now - nothing.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 29, 2010)

*Klue Geg is talking about this  here which starts at 0:16 and ends at 0:50*


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2010)

The scene right before the flashback, huh?

I easily watched that episode 30 times, and not once did my failing eyes notice. Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## geG (Jun 29, 2010)

Hehe, I love how that video has Tsutomu Ohshiro (the main Team 4 animator) up there with the other great animators like Suzuki and Matsumoto. The Japanese commenters all like him too


----------



## Catterix (Jun 29, 2010)

My Kanji reading is failing me, who are those animators in order of which they appear? 

Pretty awesome video, is this a pretty good example of the Japanese fan's opinions on the show's animators?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 29, 2010)

*Here you go Catterix 

Suzuki Hirofumi - 鈴木博文

Tsuru Toshiyuki - 都留稔幸

Matsutake Noriyuki - 松竹徳幸

Matsumoto Norio - 松本憲生

Ooshiro Tsutomu - 大城勉

Takeuchi Tetsuya - 竹内哲也

Matsushima Akira - 松島晃

Hyodo Masaru - 兵渡勝

Honda Takeshi - 本田雄

Kishida Takahiro - 岸田隆宏
Tada Masaharu - 多田雅治
Ryoochimo - りょーちも

Hashimoto Shinji - 橋本晋治

Ito Hidetsugu - 伊藤秀次

Kutsuna Kenichi - 沓名健一

Inoue Kaori - 井上香織

Yamashita Seigo - 山下清吾

Yamashita Hiroyuki - 山下宏幸

Nozaki Atsuko - 野崎温子

Nishio Tetsuya - 西尾鉄也*


----------



## Catterix (Jun 29, 2010)

Excellent, thank you.

This is such an ego moment, but it's always quite nice when you guess something right. Like it's really validating to see the Norio Matsumoto moment in 85, proving that we were right on these forums, that most of us can now identify the styles that we can tell which bits were whose, despite some naysayers.

Ego over now lol

Very cool video. Nice to see some Team 4 animators. Overall, I really like their style, my only issue is how inconsistent Eum Ik-Hyun's episodes look in comparison with the rest of the series, they stand out a lot. But then again, so do the Suzuki episodes, so meh.


----------



## neshru (Jun 29, 2010)

What I don't get about that video is why they decided to pick random scenes for some of the animators, instead of the most impressive ones.


----------



## geG (Jun 29, 2010)

Animeblue, you missed the last one, 西尾鉄也


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 29, 2010)

*Nishio Tetsuya - 西尾鉄也

thanx Geg for head up, how could I forget about him

I was wondering did you guys see the new Yamashita Hiroyuki mad*


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2010)

What does the mad at the end mean?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mad is a Japanese fan-made video, much like an Anime Music Video*


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Animeblue.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 29, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Here you go Catterix
> 
> Suzuki Hirofumi - 鈴木博文
> 
> ...





Animeblue said:


> *Nishio Tetsuya - 西尾鉄也
> 
> thanx Geg for head up, how could I forget about him
> 
> I was wondering did you guys see the new Yamashita Hiroyuki mad*



thanks, Animeblue and Geg!


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 29, 2010)

*Your welcome you guys, if anybody interest here two vids of Yamashita Hiroyuki's work in Naruto Shippuden although they're almost identical. Also I have been hearing that Yamashita is the Naoki Tate of Shippuden, anybody that watches One Piece agree with this








edit: vid of Matsumoto Norio work 


*


----------



## Archah (Jun 29, 2010)

I think i've watched that MAD before, but i don't remember why lol

It's really cool!


----------



## neshru (Jun 29, 2010)

Animeblue said:


>


It's interesting how japanese people seem to be having problems finding raw versions of the episodes...

These videos also leave out quite a lot of stuff that I'm pretty sure is Yamashita's work



Animeblue said:


> edit: vid of Matsumoto Norio work


Some stuff in this video isn't Norio's


----------



## Combine (Jun 29, 2010)

Geg said:


> Hehe, I love how that video has Tsutomu Ohshiro (the main Team 4 animator) up there with the other great animators like Suzuki and Matsumoto. The Japanese commenters all like him too


So that's the animator who's responsible for all that weird animation that is overseen by Ik-hyum?

I still don't get why the Japanese seem to like that style. I mean, for what it is, it's professional work (which can't be said about the animators for Naruto's Sage fight), but the style is just so, well, eh,


----------



## neshru (Jun 29, 2010)

Combine said:


> I still don't get why the Japanese seem to like that style.


I don't know about the japanese, but I for one like it


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _about episode 168_ 



It looks like team 4 will end the fight. That means non kyuubi Naruto won't get a single quality episode in his own arc. lol.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol'd hard at Wakabayashi finding a way to add water to the episode for Norio. Loved all the way over the top destruction just like he did with ep 133.


Key animators for 167:
Norio Matsumoto
Shingo Yamashita
Kenichi Kutsuna
Atsushi Wakabayashi


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

insane111 said:


> lol'd hard at Wakabayashi finding a way to add water to the episode for Norio. Loved all the way over the top destruction just like he did with ep 133.
> 
> 
> Key animators for 167:
> ...



The fucking heros of Naruto right there


----------



## lHydral (Jul 1, 2010)

A real shame, honestly, at least I kept my expectations as such, would have been a real treat if Gorou handled the animation, oh well should never keep expectations high with this studio, at least 166 and 167 were real treats.  Well, at least we know Naruto's eventual fight with Sauske is gonna look great xD


----------



## Nimander (Jul 1, 2010)

I shall now and for forever refer to Wakabayashi as the Japanese Michael Bay.

The comparison fits like a custom made glove.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Hong Rong is doing the next episode which will basically cover 440,441, and all of 442.

We are fucked gentlemen .


----------



## whatuwan (Jul 1, 2010)

so he's the same guy who did Sage Naruto vs pain then. wow, that's gotta hurt. We will suddenly have a sharp decrease in awesome animation


----------



## insane111 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Hong Rong is doing the next episode which will basically cover 440,441, and all of 442.
> 
> We are fucked gentlemen .



it isn't Hong Rong, it's Eum Ik-Hyun. His episodes aren't that bad if they have a high budget (episode 84 is a good example)


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 1, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I shall now and for forever refer to * Wakabayashi as the Japanese Michael Bay.*
> 
> The comparison fits like a custom made glove.



LOL, you just hit the nail on the head. 

Michael Bay! :rofl


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Hong Rong is doing the next episode which will basically cover 440,441, and all of 442.


Looked like Eum Ik-Hyum to me. It's also time for their episode, Hong Rong just did 164.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

If that's the case then maybe there's hope yet :33.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder if any of those key animator besides matsumoto had taken part in Noein and Birdy Decode, the animation style was incredibly similar.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 1, 2010)

Zaoldyeck said:


> I wonder if any of those key animator besides matsumoto had taken part in Noein and Birdy Decode, the animation style was incredibly similar.



yeah they all did, you can just search their names on animenewsnetwork

 (Birdy)
 (Birdy)
 (Noein) - he's only credited with storyboard but I bet he animated something.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ah i thought so.

thanks insane111.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 1, 2010)

*staff list

脚本
宮田由佳

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ・作画監督
若林厚史

原画
松本憲生　山下清吾　沓名健一　若林厚史

第二原画
仁保知行　藤澤研一　道解慎太郎　甲斐泰之
小田剛生　夏目真悟　松本みやこ　山崎敦子
和田佳澄
GoHands
藤田雄己　土岐由紀　上竹哲郎　森美幸
島田千裕　田路あるみ　坂上谷悠介　立花昌之


新エンディング
絵コンテ・演出・作画監督・原画
山下祐

原画
藪野浩二*


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Re: Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion 



insane111 said:


> lol'd hard at Wakabayashi finding a way to add water to the episode for Norio. Loved all the way over the top destruction just like he did with ep 133.
> 
> 
> Key animators for 167:
> ...


Thanks



Animeblue said:


> *staff list
> 
> 脚本
> 宮田由佳
> ...


 thanks for the staff list, Animeblue

1462


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

insane111 said:


> lol'd hard at Wakabayashi finding a way to add water to the episode for Norio. Loved all the way over the top destruction just like he did with ep 133.
> 
> 
> Key animators for 167:
> ...



This is the DREAM TEAM right here!



insane111 said:


> it isn't Hong Rong, it's Eum Ik-Hyun. His episodes aren't that bad if they have a high budget (episode 84 is a good example)



You've restored my hopes!


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Director/Storyboard/Animation director for the new ED was Yuu Yamashita, same person as the Long Kiss Good Bye and Omae datta endings


----------



## haer (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol, i never noticed the variety of ADs in Naruto up untill epside 167. This was completely different to the previous episodes.


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 1, 2010)

my favourite is whateva animation team animated Kakashi gaiden


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

Next episode is most definitely Team 4. Just watch their last episode (158) and you should immediately see that the art is identical. Hopefully they gave them a good budget so they can smoothen up their animations (the preview did not look too bad in that regard), especially coming after this ep. Heh


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I was/am expecting it to be Team 4, since it's their turn. I hope they get a high budget to work with.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, next week is definitely Team 4. Most of it looks normal for them, though the scenes with Minato in the preview look really good for them.

I hope they do a good job, since it looks like the fight will end next episode.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I want a filler segment from ch 441.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

So does anyone have any guesses as to who animated what here?

This is just me guessing after watching the first half, but I think the beginning up until Pain's MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS was Shingo Yamashita, and everything after that until the end of the first half was Norio Matsumoto. Though Pain throwing the chakra rod at those roots to start a fire might have been Yamashita as well.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2010)

Me too. It's sort of why I'm disappointed that Team 4 are doing the final fight, I was hoping that Team 4 would do the talking stuff, and leave the fighting, to be fillerised, by a good Team, preferrably Kanezuka, Kawai or Horikoshi.

But can't win them all, it's a shame, but here's hoping Team 4 give it their best 

-Edit- lol I was gonna ask about who animated what as well. I think I'm going to have to look through it again, but I'd agree with Matsumoto; basically, anything with water in the first half had to be him, given it was practically put into the episode just for him  And I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if the final scene was Wakabayashi. I think he did the animation when Naruto accepted the Kyuubi's chakra in 133 and punched Sasuke. This moment had similarities, both in animation style the the skewed facial perspectives.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I also think Matsumoto did the whole first half after Pain punched the ground, considering his water fetish.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

By the way, who was the fellow that worked on the Hidan vs Kakashi skirmish in episode 84?


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Whoever it was wasn't credited, because the credits all had the usual Team 4 animators and there's no way they were responsible for that because we've never seen anything like that from them before or since that episode.

My guess is it was someone who also did animation for 85. Like in the original Naruto, Suzuki animated a scene in episode 47 right before he did animation direction in 48. Except he did get credited for that.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

So I guess I can assume 168 will look as bad as 142 ?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> So does anyone have any guesses as to who animated what here?



Yeah, the beginning was definitely Shingo Yamashita. His effect animation was very clear. He even did some of the water scenes.

Norio did some of the water stuff. lol

Not sure about Kitsuna's scenes.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Unless they bring one of the animators from 166 or 167 again 

I think Tsutomu Ohshiro's animation is great, but it only seems to really be that great when he's animating effects like explosions and Gaara's sand and stuff. When he animates people, that's when you get that jerky animation that works well sometimes (like Shino's fight with the Luffy guy in the Sanbi filler) and other times, not so much. I don't think it would work well for Naruto vs. Pain.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2010)

Heck, maybe Yamashita might do a part of the final fight. I was surprised not see him work in Suzuki's episode.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Also, I'm still trying to figure out who did the actual MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS scene. I know it wasn't Matsumoto or Kutsuna. It looks kind of like Yamashita, but then again not really. I don't know what Wakabayashi's actual animation looks like.


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Heck, maybe Yamashita might do a part of the final fight. I was surprised not see him work in Suzuki's episode.


Not gonna happen. He will be back just in time to do the scene at the beginning of chapter 450.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

The final fight needs at least one special animator. I don't want it looking like the beginning of Taka vs Bee from 142 which was... .


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> The final fight needs at least one special animator. I don't want it looking like the beginning of Taka vs Bee from 142 which was... .



Such a shame it look that way in the end .


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone here besides me like the deformed crazy faces? 

I don't know why, but they look awesome when in fluid motion. 

For the first time, I actually liked Pain, Thanks to this episode. I mean he was different and less boring. Not to forget the awesome facial expressions. 



neshru said:


> Not gonna happen. He will be back just in time to do the scene at the beginning of chapter 450.



I don't know what's in that chapter, but hopefully he comes back for something good.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

I dunno, the more I think about it the less I like the MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS scene. I don't mind them doing it with some force, but I'm confused as to why they felt the need to do it that over the top.

Whatever, that's like the only part of the episode I only somewhat disliked


----------



## insane111 (Jul 1, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Not sure about Kitsuna's scenes.



Pretty sure he did the entire Chibaku Tensei scene, and maybe the scene right before it. Wakabayashi probably did the entire ending (beginning with Naruto laying in the water). If you look at episodes 30 and 71, I'm pretty sure he ended those episodes too. He actually has really nice art, and it sticks out even more when he animates something himself (mainly the way he does lighting is a dead giveaway)


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> I dunno, the more I think about it the less I like the MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS scene. I don't mind them doing it with some force, but I'm confused as to why they felt the need to do it that over the top.
> 
> Whatever, that's like the only part of the episode I only somewhat disliked


Honestly, it was kind of a stupid line in the manga, and he said it with his usual emotionless self that it just doesn't have any impact whatsoever. I'm thinking the anime team might have felt similarly and just decided to take it in the extreme opposite.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Not as stupid as Sasuke's I AM MORE SPECIAL THAN YOU

God I would have loved it if they did that line in 133 the way they did this one


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2010)

@insane, yeah, you are probably right. 

It will be more clear after watching the episode for the 10th time. 



Geg said:


> God I would have loved it if they did that line in 133 the way they did this one



Oh man, Just thinking about it makes me laugh.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Just for reference here's the list of key animators in all the Wakabayashi eps:

30:
Norio Matsumoto
Atsuko Inoue
Atsushi Wakabayashi

71:
Same as 30

133:
Norio Matsumoto
Atsuko Inoue
Tokuyuki Matsutake
Hirofumi Suzuki
Atsushi Wakabayashi

Shippuuden 167:
Norio Matsumoto
Shingo Yamashita
Kenichi Kutsuna
Atsushi Wakabayashi

I wonder if the complaints about the animation in this ep being a lot different is due to Yamashita's inclusion? His animation stands out even more than Matsumoto's.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably yeah, Yamashita's style stands out the most.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Re: Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion



Geg said:


> Director/Storyboard/Animation director for the new ED was Yuu Yamashita, same person as the Long Kiss Good Bye and Omae datta endings



Thanks

1466


----------



## Algol inactive (Jul 2, 2010)

did any one really like this?


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol, I've just seen this episode 7th time. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shingo Yamashita*
- Did the begining. His part ends with MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS scene.

*Norio Matsumoto* 
- Fighting stuff until the end of the first half. (Although, some parts looks like Yamashita's work.)

*Kenichi Kutsuna*
- Chibaku Tensei.

*Atsushi Wakabayashi*
- End of the episode.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lHydral (Jul 2, 2010)

@Algol 
Not sure, for some reason superb animation and solid Wakabayashi artwork don't seem to be rubbing people the right way. I for one felt like episode 167 was the best thing that this series has seen over the years that this show has been running. Though if the phrase  "bad animation" is used to describe this episode by many people on these forums, then I'm not sure what phrase describes the other 90% of this show. Pretty debatable huh? Implying this episode had bad animation is an insult to not only Wakabayashi and the animators he worked with but to Japanese animation in general.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 2, 2010)

Best episode ever. That is all.


----------



## Dei (Jul 2, 2010)

167 was amazing! Thanks everyone for posting the key animators i really appriciate it: ) 
the only scene in this episode i didnt like was when kyuubi punched pai in the face.
Shingo Yamashita was the one that did the scene in episode 143 when killer bee stabbed sasuke right?? One thing i noticed is that alot of great animators likes to makes rocks square...


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2010)

Shingo Yamashita has only done animation in 85, 123, and 167, as well as a couple of openings. 

In 85 he did the scene right after Kakuzu shocks himself where Shikamaru and Kakashi jump down to carry Chouji and Ino away and Hidan says "How lame" or something.

I have no idea what he did in 123


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 2, 2010)

Combine said:


> Honestly, it was kind of a stupid line in the manga, and he said it with his usual emotionless self that it just doesn't have any impact whatsoever. I'm thinking the anime team might have felt similarly and just decided to take it in the extreme opposite.



Would've been much better if Yamashita didn't smoke weed there. 



Geg said:


> Not as stupid as Sasuke's I AM MORE SPECIAL THAN YOU
> 
> God I would have loved it if they did that line in 133 the way they did this one



Are you comparing Sasuke's and Pain's lines? Perhaps I'll make a poll for this tomorrow, then!



liborek3 said:


> Lol, I've just seen this episode 7th time.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Shingo Yamashita*
> ...



Thanks!



Deiboom said:


> One thing i noticed is that alot of great animators likes to makes rocks square...



I honestly don't like when that happens, though. It makes me feel like they're fighting at a temple or something, which Naruto and Pain clearly weren't.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 2, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> 167 was amazing! Thanks everyone for posting the key animators i really appriciate it: )
> the only scene in this episode i didnt like was when kyuubi punched pai in the face.
> Shingo Yamashita was the one that did the scene in episode 143 when killer bee stabbed sasuke right?? One thing i noticed is that alot of great animators likes to makes rocks square...



I think you're confusing Shingo Yamashita with Hiroyuki Yamashita  Hiroyuki was the one who animated the sword fight between Sasuke and Bee, uptunil the point when Killer Bee stabs Sasuke.

I really like the Pain-punch shot. But I seem to be the only one. In each Watabayashi episode, you got a sucker-punch shot, each a little different. In 30, it was Orochimaru punching Sasuke, and Sasuke's face becoming a squelch. In 71, it was the First Hokage punching the Third Hokage, and you saw his face slowly spin round from the blow. 133 had a few, but the key one was Sasuke punching Naruto square in the face, so that when paused, it looked like Naruto's face was made out of jelly and Sasuke's hand had just sunk into it.

Following the Third Hokage's punch, the Pain one would be my favourite, I liked the over the top rippling. 

The bit I didn't like was the My Pain is Great Shot; not because I thought it was bad. But because it was a bad choice; it was so incongruous with the rest of the episode.



Geg said:


> I have no idea what he did in 123



Wouldn't be surprised if he did the Second Half up until (or possibly including the flashback), there are remnants of Shingo Yamashita throughout that segment, the most particular being when Sasuke summoned snakes from his arm to latch onto a tree and pull him out of the explosion's smoke.

Otherwise, I would've said Sasuke fleeing in the forest from the small clay bombs chasing him, but logic tells me that's Norio Matsumoto still, even though parts of it remind me a lot of Yamashita's sketchy style.


----------



## neshru (Jul 2, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I think you're confusing Shingo Yamashita with Hiroyuki Yamashita  Hiroyuki was the one who animated the sword fight between Sasuke and Bee, uptunil the point when Killer Bee stabs Sasuke.


up until the point when Sasuke get thrown in the air and loses his sword for the first time, I'd say


----------



## Combine (Jul 2, 2010)

There are so many animators named Yamashita.


----------



## senjuu22 (Jul 5, 2010)

hmm, quite a polemic episode. i loved it, one of the best you can find in this mediocre series. 
i have a question and i can't find the answer anywhere. you know about the animation teams and such, so, perhaps you can help me:
was Gainax involved in any episode of the series (naruto/naruto shippuden)?
any member of that studio? it's just that i read everywhere that gainax was involved and they loved that episode only because of gainax, and it really pisses me off. so i need to know if they're talking nonsense or i'm the wrong here.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 5, 2010)

senjuu22 said:


> it's just that i read everywhere that gainax was involved and they loved that episode only because of gainax, and it really pisses me off. so i need to know if they're talking nonsense or i'm the wrong here.



They have done some in-between animation on a few episodes, but whoever said that is dumb if they think that's what made the episodes good

edit: they're probably talking about episode 82 of Shippuuden, that's the episode where a few Gainax characteristics stuck out the most in the animation.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 5, 2010)

I also get the feeling that I've heard of Gainax working on some Part 1 episodes. One person I remember on this forum mentioning a filler episode having "Gainax qualities", but I ignored those comments.

However, as far as I remember, didn't the first episode between Neji and Naruto have something to do with Gainax? Hence the reason for a segment of taijutsu between Neji/Naruto being traced from the Cowboy Bebop movie as it was the same people involved or something?


----------



## neshru (Jul 5, 2010)

It certainly wasn't the same animator, the Naruto version looked much worse even if it was a complete copy.


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2010)

Catterix said:


> However, as far as I remember, didn't the first episode between Neji and Naruto have something to do with Gainax? Hence the reason for a segment of taijutsu between Neji/Naruto being traced from the Cowboy Bebop movie as it was the same people involved or something?



Even if it did, the taijutsu traced thing was from the second episode of the fight.

From what I've heard though, both the Cowboy Bebop and Naruto scenes were copied from a Bruce Lee film or something.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 5, 2010)

haha that gif still exists too


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 5, 2010)

insane111 said:


> haha that gif still exists too



 I never noticed the parallel.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 5, 2010)

*I heard that someone had edit the some of clips from both series to make it look like that*


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 5, 2010)

Hahaa, what a shameless ripoff.  

I have seen most of Bruce Lee movies, but it's hard to tell which one.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 5, 2010)

Re: Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion



insane111 said:


> haha that gif still exists too



Interesting. Looking at both the gifs, there is an exact similarity between the two series. Thanks for posting



Geg said:


> Just for reference here's the list of key animators in all the Wakabayashi eps:
> 
> 30:
> Norio Matsumoto
> ...



Thanks for the animator list
1474


----------



## Catterix (Jul 5, 2010)

lol Christ, wish I hadn't mentioned it now  I remember the ridiculous flaming of the shot being a ripoff Cowboy Bebop when that just isn't logical.


----------



## ZE (Jul 5, 2010)

It wasn't a rip off. Just a coincidence. 

At some point in history, two guys had a fight at some bar somewhere and used the exact same movements we see in those gifs. It would be unlikely if there wasn't at least one fight with those moves among the trillions of fights our planet has seen so far.


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2010)

Next ADs

*168:* Eum Ik-hyum
*169:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
*170-171:* Aohachi Yoshinobu (170) & Kinoshita Yuuki (171)
*172:* TBA


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs
> 
> *168:* Eum Ik-hyum
> *169:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
> ...



So Eum Ik hyum is team 4?


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah. Yoshinuma Hiromi was AD for ep 159; Aohachi Yoshinobu AD of episodes 152 & 160; Kinoshita Yuuki AD of episodes 156 & 147 (and much more).


----------



## geG (Jul 6, 2010)

172 looks like it'll be Yukari Kobayashi, based on the storyboard person.


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2010)

Aohachi Yoshinobu, Kinoshita Yuuki and Kobayashi Yukari in a row? Oh, man


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Aohachi Yoshinobu, Kinoshita Yuuki and Kobayashi Yukari in a row? Oh, man



What are their bad traits when it comes to episodes?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> What are their bad traits when it comes to episodes?



As long as they aren't animating action, not much. Ep 128 would be the best example to look at if you want to see what Kobayashi's episode(172) will look like, since that team is doing the flashback chapters again.

I'm guessing the chapter breakdown will be

169: 443-444 (Hiromi Yoshinuma)
172: 445-447 (Yukari Kobayashi)
173: 448-450 (likely team 7 or 1)
174-178: 5 episodes of filler? 
(assuming 5 since they can only fit 5 on a DVD, if it lasts any longer they'll have to make it fill a 2nd DVD and overlap into October, which would be retarded)


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs
> 
> *168:* Eum Ik-hyum
> *169:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
> ...



Oh, no Gorou.

Well, this is to be expected. I can't complain after 167.


----------



## neshru (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't complain about the new ADs since those episodes don't need anything better, but it's pretty sad to see how badly this arc is getting treated up until the end.
Over 18 episodes we've had 2 special episodes, 3 good episodes (considering 159 good) and 13 bad episodes. For such a big arc that's seriously depressing. And what pisses me off the most is that this kind of treament would have been perfect for the next arc (2 episodes that deserve top notch quality and 18 other that are fine with crap animation).


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> Can't complain about the new ADs since those episodes don't need anything better, but it's pretty sad to see how badly this arc is getting treated up until the end.
> Over 18 episodes we've had 2 special episodes, 3 good episodes (considering 159 good) and 13 bad episodes.



They are saving money for the Sauce arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2010)

*I kinda agree with you there Neshru since the next main arc mostly talking and with the fights of that arc could be done in one or two episodes*


----------



## Erunno (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if an abstract about the different animation teams working on Naruto exists somewhere? I'd be interested in learning about who is working in each team and which of the teams usually is assigned to which episodes or manga chapters. I suspect that this will help me to better understand some discussions around here should I decide to stick around.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 6, 2010)

Erunno said:


> Does anyone know if an abstract about the different animation teams working on Naruto exists somewhere? I'd be interested in learning about who is working in each team and which of the teams usually is assigned to which episodes or manga chapters. I suspect that this will help me to better understand some discussions around here should I decide to stick around.



You mean something like ?


----------



## Erunno (Jul 6, 2010)

Franciscus said:


> You mean something like ?



Perfect! Much appreciated.


----------



## Combine (Jul 6, 2010)

170-171 seems to be some kind of filler special, so having Kinoshita and Aohachi on that is for the best. Hmm, Yoshinuma did Kakashi vs. Pain, I kind of wish he had been swapped with Ik-Hyum, but oh well, I suppose the Japanese will enjoy that episode since they love that animation style for some weird reason, even though for me it looks like a poor mans Wakabayashi style.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 6, 2010)

Franciscus said:


> You mean something like ?



Seeing how Ik-Hyum also did ep 84 (which was his best episode imo), I say 168 still has a chance.


----------



## lHydral (Jul 6, 2010)

Not to surprising that Gorou's not animating anything, there's no way Pierrot would let him work on anything that doesn't involve Sauske.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2010)

lol even on 2ch they're like "They're still using Kinoshita?"


----------



## Combine (Jul 7, 2010)

lHydral said:


> Not to surprising that Gorou's not animating anything, there's no way Pierrot would let him work on anything that doesn't involve Sauske.


Pretty much has been my thought as well. I imagine he's going to be utilized as Sasuke's big animator from now on. Shame since the arc could have really benefited from him, but oh well.

I'm crossing my fingers for Team 4 pulling at least a competent job with 168. The preview does not look too bad, but hopefully they won't make any really lazy drawings. It's ok when Wakabayashi does it (or not with some people ) because he at least has the best fluidity to the animations, Ik-hyum does not.

Hopefully they can at least get the quality of episode 84 back.

And lol at the people on 2chan disliking Kinoshita. Even though episode 163 wasn't entirely her fault (since Yamaguchi was in the AD chair) she still shares the blame for the Storyboarding and such, and I still think she screwed something up where she wasn't the AD for some reason even though in her past episodes she usually was.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know if it has already been posted, but for those wondering who did what in episode 167:


> I wasn't planning on doing a precise breakdown, but Yamashita just posted the breakdown on his web site, so I figured I might as well translate it in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Shingo Yamashita did the first ~100 shots, i.e. the first 7 or so minutes up to Naruto crushing his necklace.
> 
> ...


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice, thanks neshru.


----------



## Erunno (Jul 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> I don't know if it has already been posted, but for those wondering who did what in episode 167:



So Shingo Yamashita and Kenichi Kutusna are to blame for the epic failure of the Kyuubi/Pain fight *prepares voodoo dolls*. The only one having a clean slate is this Norio Matsumoto who was responsible for the good-looking parts of the episode (minus Pain's/Dewa's "AAAAHHHMUAHAHA" scene).


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> I don't know if it has already been posted, but for those wondering who did what in episode 167:



So that 2ch post was absolutely spot on. Norio's parts were a bit more subdued.

And here we were all thinking the water was added for Norio and Norio alone.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2010)

Huh, I guess I was wrong about that. The 2ch poster was right when he said Matsumoto's parts were more reserved.

Oh well, most of Yamashita's parts were awesome  I still find it kind of surprising that he did the water part too. That scene and the scene before it of Pain fighting the Kyuubi on dry land felt like almost completely different styles.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2010)

So Atsushi Wakabayashi didn't do any of his own animation?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 7, 2010)

Shingo Yamashita is just


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 7, 2010)

lHydral said:


> Not to surprising that Gorou's not animating anything, there's no way Pierrot would let him work on anything that doesn't involve Sauske.





Combine said:


> Pretty much has been my thought as well. I imagine he's going to be utilized as Sasuke's big animator from now on. Shame since the arc could have really benefited from him, but oh well.



I don't think Gorou has been relegated to Sasuke-only fights. He's Team 5's primary AD, is he not? He should be coming back into the regular Team cycle soon enough since the movie should be done by now, so I won't say he's purely for Sasuke at this moment.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> I don't know if it has already been posted, but for those wondering who did what in episode 167:



It's funny how people complain about the art in 133 when Norio did what a lot of people said the best looking part of the episode.


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 7, 2010)

Catterix said:


> So Atsushi Wakabayashi didn't do any of his own animation?


 This is what I want to know.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> I still find it kind of surprising that he did the water part too. That scene and the scene before it of Pain fighting the Kyuubi on dry land felt like almost completely different styles.


I guess that's because most of the water scenes were done by Kenichi Kutusna. And the first water scene with Pain jumping like a fish still looked like Yamashita.


I have a request: can anyone find out for me if episode 26 shared any animator with 120, 135 and 143? Or just post me the list of animators for 26. I'll rep whoever does


----------



## Nimander (Jul 8, 2010)

If we lived in a perfect world, Hirofumi Suzuki would be in charge of the anime episodes for chapters 500 and 501 coming out about a year from now (barring any insanely long filler arcs).

I feel like he'd be the ONLY that could do these chapters the justice they so richily deserve.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 8, 2010)

L-O-L @ upcoming directors


----------



## insane111 (Jul 8, 2010)

Bamind said:


> Episode 392 ???  (08/05)
> Script Composer: Shin Yoshida
> Storyboard Composer: Shigeharu Takahashi
> Episode Director: ???
> Animation Director: ???



Someone posted the full credits for that episode

Episode Director: Shinji Satou
Animation Director: Yukari Kobayashi
Assist: Yumenosuke Tokuda

Kobayashi/Tokuda was already obvious, but this is the first episode besides Kakashi Gaiden that they will have a different (and better) director.


----------



## TheGama (Jul 8, 2010)

neshru said:


> I guess that's because most of the water scenes were done by Kenichi Kutusna. And the first water scene with Pain jumping like a fish still looked like Yamashita.
> 
> 
> I have a request: can anyone find out for me if episode 26 shared any animator with 120, 135 and 143? Or just post me the list of animators for 26. I'll rep whoever does


Well I can't give you a full list of 26's animators, but Masaharu Tada has worked on 120, 135, and 143 in addition to 26. He's listed first in 135's credits and has also worked on 5, 33, 49, 61, 79, 82, 99, and 129.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 8, 2010)

so what are everyone top 3  hand to hand combat scenes in all of shippuden

kakuzu vs choji & itachi vs sasuke comes to my mind atm 
oh yeah,also the part with pain dodging those rocks & how pain jumped from over the cliff by shingo was awesome

mmm,also yamashita's part in kakashi gaidan was awesome

someone better do a shippuden hand to hand combat  amv


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> someone better do a shippuden hand to hand combat  amv


[YOUTUBE]hcQM_DPwZdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (Jul 8, 2010)

neshru said:


> I have a request: can anyone find out for me if episode 26 shared any animator with 120, 135 and 143? Or just post me the list of animators for 26. I'll rep whoever does



*Episode 26*

Key Animation:
Miyako Matsumoto, Maki Fujita, Takafumi Hori, Shuuhei Arita, Hiromi Okazaki, Zanjirou Ukulele, Gorou Sessha
STUDIO LIVE, Yoshifumi Guuji
STUDIO GRAFFITI, Hiromi Ishigami

Pierrot Fukuoka Office: Hidehiko Okano (Fukuoka is a city)
Pierrot Animation Room: Ryuuta Yanagi, Shigeki Kawai, Takadate Junichi, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Retsu Ohkawara, Masayuki Kouda


*Episode 120* (only key animators matching 26)

Key Animation: Gorou Sessha, Hiromi Okazaki, Miyako Matsumoto, Zanjirou Ukulele

Pierrot Animation Room: Hiroyuki Yamashita, Retsu Ohkawara, Shigeki Kawai


*Episode 135* (only key animators matching 26)

Key Animation: Gorou Sessha

Pierrot Animation Room: Retsu Ohkawara, Masayuki Kouda


*Episode 143* (only key animators matching 26)

Key Animation: Gorou Sessha

Pierrot Animation Room: Retsu Ohkawara, Shigeki Kawai, Masayuki Kouda, Hiroyuki Yamashita


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 8, 2010)

@Franciscus

thanks,that's more of a collection but I enjoyed it


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, TheGama and insane111. I was trying to find out the guy who did the taijutsu scene in 135, since I believe he has done animation in all of those four episodes.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 8, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Well I can't give you a full list of 26's animators, but Masaharu Tada has worked on 120, 135, and 143 in addition to 26. He's listed first in 135's credits and has also worked on 5, 33, 49, 61, 79, 82, 99, and 129.



Masaharu Tada didn't do anything in 26 or 135, unless I'm mising his name somehow


----------



## TheGama (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah you're right, sorry Neshru. I guess I got a little over-zealous and seemingly forgot to check if he did 26 after I saw that he did 120, 135, and 143 (how I would do something like this, don't even ask me). But thanks insane.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 8, 2010)

Man, I forgot how epic Lee was in Part 1 until I saw that montage.  He was one of the few characters that got consistently good treatment in his fights from what I can remember, Shippuden excluded of course.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 9, 2010)

neshru said:


> Thanks, TheGama and insane111. I was trying to find out the guy who did the taijutsu scene in 135, since I believe he has done animation in all of those four episodes.



I thought we established a very long time ago that that was Hiroaki Imaki?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2010)

envoyofuno said:


> I thought we established a very long time ago that that was Hiroaki Imaki?



It's just speculation, I don't think anyone is really sure. Imaki was only listed as a "second" key animator in 143. I still don't even know what "second key animation" actually means...



edit: All I could find was someones speculation on what it might be



> In more recent years the emergence of this thing called "2nd Key Animation" (第二原画) has appeared, I think it is something like preliminary clean-up so the key animators spend more time on the movement and placement, while the 2nd keys add the design details and possibly the shadows, and clean up the lines. I don't know for sure though.



If he's right, then it probably wasn't Imaki who did the Sasuke/Itachi taijutsu - since the actual key animator for that scene was clearly in 143 as well.


----------



## Combine (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, so Shigeki Kawai helped with most of those good episodes. No wonder they decided to make him an AD for this arc. Hope he stays, the more good AD's the better.

I wonder if 167 would have been less controversial, or more well received if they had gotten Hiroyuki Yamashita to do things instead of Shingo Yamashita.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jul 9, 2010)

I personally liked 166 and 167... although I noticed it was very different from the episodes before. What else has he done? I've seen this style before but I'm having a brain fart.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone posted that Tokuda is assisting with 168, 170, 171, 172. If he's right, that will be the first time team 4 has had any assistance. Maybe they'll throw a few Japanese animators in his episode too.


----------



## neshru (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe he meant 169? The team that does 169 had him as an assistant last time


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 9, 2010)

*Maybe Yasuhiko Kanezuka assisting 169 since Kanezuka and Tokuda seem to be the only ones who be assisting the bad teams   *


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2010)

I did notice some shots in the preview looked like Tokuda, especially that first shot of Naruto when he's in the Kyuubi area and shocked to be seeing Minato.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 11, 2010)

*This question might have been answered already but did Hiroyuki Yamashita animated that tree jump sequence in episode 45*


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Someone posted that Tokuda is assisting with 168, 170, 171, 172. If he's right, that will be the first time team 4 has had any assistance. Maybe they'll throw a few Japanese animators in his episode too.



^he posted again, saying 174 and 175 will have Tokuda as well. So a bad team is doing the final episode  (if it ends on 174).


----------



## neshru (Jul 11, 2010)

What's going on with this arc? Last year during the movie production things were still much better than this. Did the Wakabayashi episode drain that much of their budget?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 11, 2010)

neshru said:


> What's going on with this arc? Last year during the movie production things were still much better than this. Did the Wakabayashi episode drain that much of their budget?



Apparently yes


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 11, 2010)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Apparently yes



Yeah, it just seems they're rushing things, using good stuff in the wrong places. It's like when the movie was finished, it's like they said lets use the rest of the budget on two episodes that really didn't need the Quality it was given. Now looks like that budget is almost gone. Hayato Date needs to plan things better for upcoming arcs. Oh by the way, love your sig. I just absolutely love Shinya Ohira.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 11, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Yeah, it just seems they're rushing things, using good stuff in the wrong places. It's like when the movie was finished, it's like they said lets use the rest of the budget on two episodes that really didn't need the Quality it was given. Now looks like that budget is almost gone. Hayato Date needs to plan things better for upcoming arcs. Oh by the way, love your sig. I just absolutely love Shinya Ohira.



Any proof that you're part of the anime studio staff?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 11, 2010)

*I remember hearing that when Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns was finishes  some of animators took of break from Shippuden for a while and  that an interview stated that Wakabayashi episode cost so much that Pierrot can only hire him for two episode  out through the whole year

*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 11, 2010)

@insane111, I'm really hoping that whoever posted those episodes with Tokuda assistance is at least partially wrong, for 2 reasons:

*1.* Tokuda needs a break from assisting this arc's animation. Hell, he'll probably shoot himself if he has to help this much with the next arc.

*2.* If he does help with 173 and 174, it means bad teams will be doing those.  If so, I hope that at least part of 173 get a good animator on it, and that 174's AD at least be Hong Rong or something (it kinda looks like Rong at this point).

And @ Neshru, it seems most of this arc's resources have been pooled into a select few scenes in a select few episodes. And those are:

159: The Kamui scene and Kakashi's death sequence in ep 159.

162: Most of the episode save the wide-shot of CST, which looked pretty cheap.

164: The Rasenshurikens, the SM regain/Naruto kicking Deva scene, and the smokebomb/Naraka takedown scene. The rest is forgettable.

166: Suzuki! Need I say more.

167: Godly, except for Shingo's lol shot of Deva punching the ground.

I'll reserve my opinions on the 168 preview until I see the actual episode, because the best stuff usually isn't shown in previews.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> @insane111, I'm really hoping that whoever posted those episodes with Tokuda assistance is at least partially wrong, for 2 reasons:



we'll know if he's trustworthy this week when 168 comes out, since team 4 has never had Tokuda before.


----------



## Combine (Jul 12, 2010)

For real, if there's one thing team 4 is good at it is keeping the character art and look consistent throughout their episodes, crazy animation style aside. There should be absolutely no reason Tokuda would be needed to assist them, unless he's going to be animating some segments himself.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 12, 2010)

Combine said:


> For real, if there's one thing team 4 is good at it is keeping the character art and look consistent throughout their episodes, crazy animation style aside. There should be absolutely no reason Tokuda would be needed to assist them, unless he's going to be animating some segments himself.




Yeah, i don't have any problems with team 4 if we're talking about non action episodes.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 12, 2010)

LuCas said:


> Any proof that you're part of the anime studio staff?



 Haha, maybe one day, but no seriously, I said "it's LIKE they said". Not really saying it's true or not.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 12, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> And @ Neshru, *it seems most of this arc's resources* have been pooled into a select few scenes in a select few episodes. And those are:



You mean, "I think, with no circumstantial evidence".


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 12, 2010)

Catterix said:


> You mean, "I think, with no circumstantial evidence".



"I think" and "it seems" are more or less the same for me.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 14, 2010)

anyone able to translate these names for me?

宮司好文
坂上谷悠介
横峰克昌


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 14, 2010)

*Insane111,the first one is Miyaji Yoshifumi *


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2010)

Yoshifumi Miyaji
Yuusuke Sakaue
Katsumasa Yokomine


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2010)

The animation director for 169's omake was Kumiko Horikoshi


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> The animation director for 169's omake was Kumiko Horikoshi



Hahaa, Good Job studio Pierrot.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> The animation director for 169's omake was Kumiko Horikoshi



What does this mean ?


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2010)

It means that they're cheap and for most of this arc have only used the really good animation directors for the omakes


----------



## ZE (Jul 14, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> What does this mean ?



Kumiko Horikoshi is an awesome animator who regularly works on movies. He participated in the second OP movie and some dragon ball ones. They basically wasted him on the omake, and it's not the first time they use good animators on those instead of letting them do important parts of the episodes.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 14, 2010)

ZE said:


> Kumiko Horikoshi is an awesome animator who regularly works on movies. He participated in the second OP movie and some dragon ball ones. They basically wasted him on the omake, and it's not the first time they use good animators on those instead of letting them do important parts of the episodes.



Just adds onto the fact that they're idiots .


----------



## Fireball (Jul 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> The animation director for 169's omake was Kumiko Horikoshi



i am facepalming in real. and it hurts.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2010)

ZE said:


> Kumiko Horikoshi is an awesome animator who regularly works on movies. He participated in the second OP movie and some dragon ball ones. They basically wasted him on the omake, and it's not the first time they use good animators on those instead of letting them do important parts of the episodes.



... Erm, Kumiko Horikoshi is, first off, a *she*. And has been an animation _director_ since the beginning of Naruto Shippuuden, having worked on episodes 7, 15, 31, 38, 48, and so on.  

So... yeah :S


----------



## ZE (Jul 14, 2010)

Catterix said:


> ... Erm, Kumiko Horikoshi is, first off, a *she*. And has been an animation _director_ since the beginning of Naruto Shippuuden, having worked on episodes 7, 15, 31, 38, 48, and so on.
> 
> So... yeah :S



First of all, is she hot? 

And has she worked on any episode of this arc? That's important to know. Because, if she didn't, it means the omake was more important than the episodes themselves.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 14, 2010)

ZE said:


> First of all, is she hot?
> 
> And has she worked on any episode of this arc? That's important to know. Because, if she didn't, it means the omake was more important than the episodes themselves.



nope, she was working on the movie during this arc. I'm guessing she will do the final episode of the arc though.


----------



## ZE (Jul 14, 2010)

insane111 said:


> nope, she was working on the movie during this arc. I'm guessing she will do the final episode of the arc though.



The whole preview looked pretty good. They got Tsunade's boob size right. When the good animators come back from the movie, this arc will already have ended. A shame, really.


----------



## TheGama (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, 170's preview looks...interesting? Is it possible that with 169 being leaked and all, 170 just hadn't been touched up by Tokuda yet and when it is actually released, it will look MUCH better (at least along the lines of 152 and 160)? I've lost a lot of faith in Perriot, but I still don't think they'd be stupid enough to release an episode that looks THAT bad, at least not after the introduction of assistant ADs.

On a side note, we finally get to see what Yoshinobu's art looks like without Tokuda (assuming it hasn't been touched up)...and ouch. All I have to say is that I'm SO glad Pierriot started using assistant ADs. I still believe that Tokuda helped save this arc from being a _complete_ failure. They'd better have given him a raise


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheGama said:


> Wow, 170's preview looks...interesting? Is it possible that with 169 being leaked and all, 170 just hadn't been touched up by Tokuda yet, and when it is actually released, it will have been touched up by him and look MUCH better (at least along the lines of 152 and 160)? I've lost a lot of faith in Perriot, but I don't think they'd be stupid enough to release an episode that looks THAT bad (at least not after the introduction of assistant ADs).
> 
> On a side note, we finally get to see how Yoshinobu's art looks like without Tokuda...and ouch. All I have to say is that I'm SO glad Pierriot started using assistant ADs. I still believe that Tokuda helped save this arc from being a _complete_ failure. They'd better have given him a raise




Preview has been already touched imho. Look at the running Naruto. That's definiletly touched.

Lol & Horikoshi being AD for the omake.


----------



## TheGama (Jul 15, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Preview has been already touched imho. Look at the running Naruto. That's definiletly touched.
> 
> Lol & Horikoshi being AD for the omake.



I don't know, nothing in the preview looks like Tokuda's style to me. That last shot of Naruto running doesn't look like Tokuda, but it does remind me of a few shots of Naruto from 152. But I'm guessing that  Yoshinobu's style just shone through in those shots.


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2010)

168's omake was just the regular Team 4 AD.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> It means that they're cheap and for most of this arc have only used the really good animation directors for the omakes



This is, sadly, true for the most part. And it's especially evident in 163. The animation of that episode's omake blew away the episode itself.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 15, 2010)

oh and Tokuda didn't assist with 168, so the guy who posted that could be wrong about 174 as well. Although, he was somehow right about 169 *not* having Tokuda so I'm still not sure if he was guessing or what.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2010)

*Staff List
脚本
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
福田きよむ

作画監督
Eum,Ik-hyun

原画
大城勉　星野正洙

JIWOO ANIMATION
Eum,Ik-hyun　Lim,Keun-soo　Sim,Hata-ta　Oh,Sat-kat　　　
Kim,Jie-yeon　Han,Sea-hwan　Kim,Yoon-joung　Lee,Sang-kyu
Seo,Jin-won　Kim,Jung-kun　Park,Myoung-hoon

Cパート
脚本
渡邊純也

演出・絵コンテ
福田きよむ

作画監督
Eum,Ik-hyun

原画
星野正洙*


----------



## neshru (Jul 18, 2010)

Off topic, but does anyone have an idea who the animator who did the action scenes in the second episode of Basara 2 might be? He looks familiar


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 22, 2010)

*169 staff list

脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
菅井嘉浩

作画監督
吉沼裕美

原画
中尾友治 岩田幸子

第二原画
美間寛子 徳倉栄一

Cパート
脚本
渡邊純也

絵コンテ・演出
小野隆宏

作画監督
堀越久美子

原画
福田忠*


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 22, 2010)

neshru said:


> Off topic, but does anyone have an idea who the animator who did the action scenes in the second episode of Basara 2 might be? He looks familiar



I would like to know this as well. Even if the episode wasn't as good as the second episode of the first season, it had some great animated moments.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think these were shots from the TV broadcast preview for 170-171


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neshru (Jul 22, 2010)

the first one looks like it was touched up by Seiko Asai


----------



## geG (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah that looks way to good to be Aohachi or Kinoshita.

edit: Actually I don't think those shots were from the 170-171 preview. That thing in the corner is mentioning something completely different.

Where did you get those screenshots?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuck that, some of it looks better than half of what we got for the last arc, and I'm not even a hater...

And what's happening on the 31st July? Is that when the film gets released?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 22, 2010)

*yes, those screenshot it from the short they showing before the movie*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 26, 2010)

Question about the new ending. I think someone posted it before, but I can't seem to find it, so I'll go ahead and ask. Does anybody know who the AD is for the new ending, maybe a list of animators as well? I just love Sakura's hair blowing in the wind. Might be Hiroyuki Yamashita. Not sure.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 26, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Question about the new ending. I think someone posted it before, but I can't seem to find it, so I'll go ahead and ask. Does anybody know who the AD is for the new ending, maybe a list of animators as well? I just love Sakura's hair blowing in the wind. Might be Hiroyuki Yamashita. Not sure.



Animation Director: 
Key Animation:


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, the same person who did Long Kiss Good Bye and Omae Dattanda.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 26, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Animation Director:
> Key Animation:



Ah, thank you very much isane, I appreciate it.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ep. 170
Animation Director: Yoshinobu Aohachi
Assist: Takashi Saijo, Naoki Takahashi, Yumenosuke Tokuda


Ep. 171
Animation DIrector: Yuki Kinoshita, Anna Yamaguchi
Assist: Yumenosuke Tokuda


----------



## Catterix (Jul 29, 2010)

Episode 172. Is that Team 12/Eichii Tokura? Or someone else entirely? lol

Either way it looks bad. Bah.


----------



## geG (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it's Team 14. About half of the shots are left over from 169 though.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 29, 2010)

*staff list

脚本
武上純希

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
堀内直樹、木下ゆうき

演出助手
菅谷ゆりこ

絵コンテ
にいどめとしや、サトウシンジ

作画監督
青鉢芳信、木下ゆうき、山口杏奈

作画監督補佐
西城隆詞、高橋直樹

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
水村十司 やまざきかずお 青鉢芳信 川口弘明
渡邊章 高橋直樹 菅原浩喜 安藤幹彦
矢野久仁子 八田典子 小笠原憂 鮎川慎平
工藤千菜美 鈴木裕絵

青木里枝 荒川絵里花 井上なつき 入江俊博
金丸綾子 小市由佳 田中志穂 園田彩
松崎嘉克 増田清美 松広友仁 菊池勝則
中村勇介

第二原画
勘場昌章
すたじおガッシュ ドリームムーブ サニーサイドアップ
アニメーションプラネット

佐々木幸恵 中澤まどか 中島美香 長井仁
よはん 森山剛史 山本華織 椿陽子
石川恵理 渡辺はるか 本橋知佳*


----------



## geG (Jul 29, 2010)

lol at how the quality of the art took an extreme nosedive in the second half of 171. I wonder if that was because of Yamaguchi


----------



## Combine (Jul 29, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt it. They need to fire Yamaguchi and Kinoshita both and I'm surprised they haven't. I hate the fact that these filler episodes even existed, but I suppose am grateful that they were responsible from having those two ruin any more cannon.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 31, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Ep. 170
> Animation Director: Yoshinobu Aohachi
> Assist: Takashi Saijo, Naoki Takahashi, Yumenosuke Tokuda
> 
> ...



Do any fillers really need assistance at all, let alone from Tokuda? These studio people get more and more retarded. 



Geg said:


> lol at how the quality of the art took an extreme nosedive in the second half of 171. I wonder if that was because of Yamaguchi



I think it was Yamaguchi. Seriously, she needs to either get fired or haul her ass back to the Pokemon studio. I'm getting sick of Kinoshita, too. She can't even do casual scenes right sometimes. 

But alas, I am grateful that the bad ADs were relegated to fillers so that they can't fuck up the last 3-4 eps of this arc.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2010)

The really annoying thing about it is that the studio still counts Yuki Kinoshita/Yamaguchi as a "good" team in the standard good/bad/good/bad rotation. So whenever she does an episode, it's *always *going to be 3 bad episodes in a row. Cheap fucks


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2010)

*Does anybody know who worked on the opening for Kizuna Drive and Junko Takeuchi is pretty good at singing


Spoiler:  



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCOfqdIqGWU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*


----------



## neshru (Aug 5, 2010)

Next week looks like Shigeki Kawai again, or a good team anyway. So I guess the last episode of the arc won't be done by a good team after all.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 5, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Does anybody know who worked on the opening for Kizuna Drive and Junko Takeuchi is pretty good at singing
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



What the fuck


----------



## Corax (Aug 5, 2010)

> Next week looks like Shigeki Kawai again, or a good team anyway. So I guess the last episode of the arc won't be done by a good team after all.


Still it can be team 1,7 or Gouru. We will see soon.


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2010)

Animation director for 172 was , who was actually an animation director for early Part 1 (episodes 7 and 13).


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Re: Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion 



Geg said:


> Animation director for 172 was , who was actually an animation director for early Part 1 (episodes 7 and 13).



Thanks for the information, and I actually found the episode to good and watchable. The last couple of episodes were actually good to watch.

1619


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2010)

*Staff List for 172

脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
岡尾貴洋

絵コンテ
高橋滋春

作画監督
相坂ナオキ

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
吉倉明日美 佐藤元朗 一ノ瀬結梨 岡村正弘
安斉佳恵 向山祐治 林学明 山崎敦子
野上慎也 神谷論 山本聡美 三浦弘二
那須野文 徐聖鐘 中野菜里香 Sunny

第二原画
森島浩一 坂井寛幸 工藤千菜美 鯉川慎平
長谷川渉 吉松義雄 谷口義明 山下晃平
壇浦啓伸 大藪明日香 平井良樹
スタジオGAO 中村プロダクション*


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Re: Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion



Animeblue said:


> *Staff List for 172
> 
> 脚本
> 吉田伸
> ...



Thanks for the staff list. 

1621


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 5, 2010)

Geg said:


> Animation director for 172 was , who was actually an animation director for early Part 1 (episodes 7 and 13).



Aisaka? :amazed I thought it was Kobayashi, and I was saying that Team 14 did this ep well.

Where does Aisaka stand in the team cycle?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2010)

*Naoki Aisaka is probably a one time stand in like Ōtsubo Yukimaro was although I do hope that Aisaka stay round like Chiyuki Tanaka*


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2010)

The animators are still the typical Team 14 people, though.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2010)

*I'm just saying that I rather have Naoki Aisaka as Team 14 Animation Director  than Yukari Kobayashi *


----------



## neshru (Aug 5, 2010)

Why? I didn't notice any difference. It looked just like any other team 14 episode touched up by Tokuda.


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2010)

Not really. A lot of the closeups, especially the ones of Naruto, looked nothing like Tokuda's art, so I assume those parts were left alone without any touchups.


----------



## neshru (Aug 5, 2010)

To me most of the close ups looked like Tokuda and the stuff that wasn't touched up looked like typical team 14. At any rate, I couldn't notice any improvement in the drawings over the last team 14 episode.


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2010)

I dunno, it seemed better to me.

The animation was definitely the same as usual though. Especially in the scene where Nagato's parents are killed, with the slow, static movements or whatever


----------



## neshru (Aug 5, 2010)

I think 161 had both better animation and art, actually. But this episode was still in line with the average team 14 episode.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 5, 2010)

neshru said:


> I think 161 had both better animation and art, actually. But this episode was still in line with the average team 14 episode.



I'll agree on the animation part. 161 needed better animation for the action scenes, particularly Konohamaru vs Naraka. I still didn't like that ep though, but that's because I dislike Konohamaru. I get annoyed whenever he appears.


----------



## Archah (Aug 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*173:* Kawai Shigeki
*174:* Hong Rong & Tokuda Yumenosuke
*175:* Tokura Eiichi & Tokuda Yumenosuke
*176:* Eum Ik-hyum
*177:* Aohachi Yoshinobu


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2010)

Still following the 4-5 bad teams/1 good team rotation


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Re: Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion



Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *173:* Kawai Shigeki
> *174:* Hong Rong & Tokuda Yumenosuke
> ...



Thanks for the information.

1625


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2010)

Well Eichi and Rong are good if no fighting scenes are in the episode. 173 must have a good team while 174 and 175 are almost talking episodes.


----------



## Combine (Aug 6, 2010)

AD's don't matter now since the show will be heading into filler. I wonder if they will keep Shigeki Kawai after all this or will he be dismissed to make way for the returning good AD's like Asai, Murata and co.

They really should keep him, he did the best he could and was so much better than the crappy AD's.


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2010)

Eh, it's to be expected. The rest of the good teams didn't return until October last year.


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2010)

I didn't expect them to go back to normal yet, but I expected the situation to get a little bit better now that the movie is done. Guess not.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> I didn't expect them to go back to normal yet, but I expected the situation to get a little bit better now that the movie is done. Guess not.





wanna bet after the pain arc during the filler, bam magic, the good animation will return 


man i was watching the past season, (well the one before the pain arc, whitout counting the filler)
omg

jiraya in the rain village
jiraya vs pain
sasuke vs itachi
the truth about itachi and the uchiha clan
taka vs killer bee


omg, during those episodes i didint even notice how good the animation/realisation was, cause it was simply really good, now whit the pain arc, i see the diference, cause quality dropped.... now i realise not just in shippuuden, but in all other anime i watch how they have awesome animation compare to shippuuden right now...


we just have to hope those team that did the season whit jiraya/pain/sasuke vs itachi and killer bee will return after the pain arc

why not right now


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> I didn't expect them to go back to normal yet, but I expected the situation to get a little bit better now that the movie is done. Guess not.



all I wanted was Kumiko to do the last episode of the arc 

But team 12 is ok, they're probably my favorite bad team. Mainly because their music choices are always great.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *173:* Kawai Shigeki
> *174:* Hong Rong & Tokuda Yumenosuke
> ...



I'm good with Kawai doing ep 173, which his skill is needed for. 

Rong doing 174, eh? I saw that one coming , but at least there's no action for him to screw up this time, and Tokuda should cover a certain few scenes just fine. Plus, Team 9 has good music taste. 

I'm not worried about 175, either, not after seeing 165. 

176 and 177 are Iruka filler, so I don't really care.



Combine said:


> AD's don't matter now since the show will be heading into filler. I wonder if they will keep Shigeki Kawai after all this or will he be dismissed to make way for the returning good AD's like Asai, Murata and co.
> 
> They really should keep him, he did the best he could and was so much better than the crappy AD's.



Kawai should definitely stay. He's one of the best ADs the studio has right now, and I have this feeling that Kanezuka will be taking another long break from Shippuden.


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2010)

According to the summaries 174 AD will be Suzuki Hiroshi. Is this true? OR just a mistranslation?


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a mistranslation, it's still Hong Rong. And the name is Hirofumi Suzuki anyway

Why would you trust Google translation


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2010)

Well at least google can translate names properly. It is very hard to mess up a Korean name with a Japanese name. They have nothing common at all. And i cant see a kanji for his name here. I am not good at Japanese may be someone will translate it without google translator.
鈴木 this means suzuki. I am 100% sure.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 11, 2010)

Saw the preview in the discussion thread, and the shot of Nagato going bonkers looked really good, like special animation! Who did that? Was it one of the Yamashitas?


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hiroyuki Yamashita really worked on 173.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2010)

*Yeah Liborek3 Hiroyuki Yamashita did worled on 173 as you can see from the staff credits


STAFF List

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
熊谷雅晃

作画監督
河合滋樹

原画
西原理奈子 甲田正行 小柳達也 九鬼朱
丸山泰英 松本顕吾 朝井聖子 山下宏幸
朱暁 大河原烈 加藤久美子 Chung Young Hoon
中村純子 桑野佳子

第二原画
杉田葉子 宇津野奈緒美


Cパート
脚本
渡邊純也

絵コンテ・演出
本田榕人

作画監督
河合滋樹

原画
和田佳純*


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, he was a couple of episodes late.


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2010)

Though in response to liborek's post in the discussion thread, Yamashita actually did do animation for 153. It was just during talking scenes though.

Also 143 if you count that as part of this arc, which it was in the manga


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 12, 2010)

On average, how many times per arc does Yamashita work?

Also, who were the animators and ADs for Lee & Gaara vs Kimimaro. Because I have a feeling they'll be showing up again eventually.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2010)

*JiraiyaTheGallant here AD list for episode 123-127 of NARUTO

#123-Kanezuka Yasuhiko
#124-Ban Yukiko
#125-Yoshida Hideyuki
#126-Hyōdo Masaru
#127-Yang Kwang Seok*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, Animeblue!


----------



## Archah (Aug 12, 2010)

The first series sometimes had an awesome row of ADs. For example, from 128 to 135 (last part before uberfiller):

*128:* Sotozaki Haruo
*129:* Asaki Seiko & Sakurai Chikara
*130:* Okazaki Hiromi
*131:* Kanezuka Yasuhiko
*132:* Ban Yukiko
*133:* Wakabayashi Atsushi
*134:* Ogata Kenichiro
*135:* Hyodo Masaru

Impressive O_O


----------



## Combine (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, no freaking Hong Rong's or Kinoshita's to be had. Pierrot knew how to treat Naruto right back in the day. I mean, they were doing movies back then too I imagine.


----------



## Corax (Aug 13, 2010)

Well they had bad AD s during the 1st season. Cant say that the 1st season was without bad episodes. Sasuke vs Naruto at Vote had a special treatment for sure because it was a most awaited moment in the first part. Much like Pain vs Naruto. Shame that all Pain vs Naruto hadnt the best animators (2 for a 5 episode fight wasn't enough i think).


----------



## Archah (Aug 14, 2010)

Of course it had bad ADs, but just a few. In fact, it had the worst AD i've ever seen (Choi-Jong.gi), but the regular rotation had basically a lot of very good ADs (Ootsubo Yukimaro, Kanezuka Yasuhiko, Matsushima Akira, Okazaki Hiromi, Ban Yukiko or Hyodo Masaru) and a few more very good ADs in the second half of the show (Sakurai Chikara, Yamamoto Masafumi or Hashimoto Hideki).

In the first Naruto show, rotation was like 7/8 very good animated episodes and 1 bad animated episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 15, 2010)

*Well the Staff List has been release for Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower and like most us thought all the good animators and animation directors had worked on this year movie.

Chief Animation Director:
Chikayoshi Sakurai
Hirofumi Suzuki
Hiroyuki Horiuchi
Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Yoshiharu Shimizu

Animation Director:
Chikayoshi Sakurai
Chiyuki Tanaka
Gorou Sessha
Keisuke Watanabe
Kumiko Horikoshi
Masaru Hyodo
Yoshiharu Shimizu
Yukimaro Ohtsubo
Yuu Yamashita

Noticeable Animators
Miyuki Koga
Hiroyuki Yamashita
Hiroaki Imaki
Seiko Asai
Mitsuru Aiba
Ryuuta Yanagi
Tetsuya Nishio

Let pray that Masahiko Murata won't be directing another Naruto Shippūden movie anytime soon*


----------



## Combine (Aug 15, 2010)

Ugh, makes me so annoyed. They really had to use all of them didn't they, for a damn filler movie. I hope it bombs.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 19, 2010)

calimike said:
			
		

> Chek it out!



Interesting article, I feel bad for them. I knew animators were underpaid, but I didn't think it was THAT bad. The thought of someone like Yamashtia only making 50k annually and having no company health insurance is sickening.


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, I knew Hiroyuki Yamshita is young... but... He looks really young even though he's 27. O_O Really interesting article.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2010)

Watch this video


----------



## geG (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm only skimming through epiosde 174 right now, but was it just me or was the scene of Naruto vs. Sasuke reanimated? Why couldn't episode 164 have anything that good-looking in it?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 19, 2010)

*Staff list for 174

Staff list 

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
岸川寛良

絵コンテ
浪速勉

作画監督
溶洪

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
青柳重美 亀山進也 内原茂 昆冨美子
高木有詩 為家尽人 田島広道 鈴木春香
田中彩 宮西多麻子 山崎香 太田俤記

第二原画
NEOX 銀画屋*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 19, 2010)

Geg said:


> I'm only skimming through epiosde 174 right now, but was it just me or was the scene of Naruto vs. Sasuke reanimated? Why couldn't episode 164 have anything that good-looking in it?



It was reanimated, as the angles were different in the original. But damn, I swear it almost feels like Sasuke, Itachi and the other Uchihas get more reanimated scenes than any other characters by far, ep 135 being a prime example.

As for the article, I feel sorry for the animators. I wonder how much Tokuda made after everything he did in this arc.


----------



## TheGama (Aug 19, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It was reanimated, as the angles were different in the original. But damn, I swear it almost feels like Sasuke, Itachi and the other Uchihas get more reanimated scenes than any other characters by far, ep 135 being a prime example.
> 
> As for the article, I feel sorry for the animators. I wonder how much Tokuda made after everything he did in this arc.



Well to be honest, anything before Shippuden 54 HAS to be reanimated (or else have some cheap trick done to it), seeing as the show was fullscreen back then.

The article was a very interesting read, I wish I could do something about it. And you're right, Tokuda better have gotten a raise after he semi-saved this arc.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 19, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Oh, I knew Hiroyuki Yamshita is young... but... He looks really young even though he's 27. O_O Really interesting article.



Young and very talented indeed.


----------



## braves41 (Aug 19, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Interesting article, I feel bad for them. I knew animators were underpaid, but I didn't think it was THAT bad. The thought of someone like Yamashtia only making 50k annually and having no company health insurance is sickening.


Yamashita doesn't make 50k. It says that on average _veteran _animators get even less than that. A guess for how much Yamashita makes might be around 20-30k. 


Combine said:


> Ugh, makes me so annoyed. They really had to use all of them didn't they, for a damn filler movie. I hope it bombs.





Animeblue said:


> *
> Let pray that Masahiko Murata won't be directing another Naruto Shippūden movie anytime soon*


Eh, they only come around once a year and I don't find fault in the allure of making a yearly movie (ie, the money they get from the theatrical run, DVDs, etc.). The Rescue Sasuke Arc looked pretty good from what I remember and a movie was in production at around the same time. I'm guessing they don't have the funds to do that now given the state of the industry. 

And Tetsuya Nishio also worked on the movie. I would count him as a notable animator....


----------



## insane111 (Aug 19, 2010)

braves41 said:


> Yamashita doesn't make 50k. It says that on average _veteran _animators get even less than that. A guess for how much Yamashita makes might be around 20-30k.



I know what it said. But Pierrot only assigns Yamashita to high budget projects, so they're obviously aware of his skill. Based on that it's probably safe to assume that he makes around the same amount as the average veteran.


----------



## geG (Aug 19, 2010)

Speaking of young animators, Shingo Yamashita is only 23.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 19, 2010)

Geg said:


> Speaking of young animators, Shingo Yamashita is only 23.



Oh wow, and he's such a remarkable animator already. Never thought he would be THIS young.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel bad for the animators.


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2010)

Next ADs:

*09/16 - 178:* Yamashita Hiroyuki & Kanezuka Yasuhiko
*09/30 - 179:* Tokura Eiichi
*10/07 - 180:* Sessha Gorou & Kouda Masayuki

Episode 178 should be epic. Yamashita Hiroyuki as AD o_O


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Sep 7, 2010)

Great news for 178 

Do you know if Eiichi Tokura will be assisted by Tokuda ?

Anyway, thanks for the info !


----------



## neshru (Sep 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> *09/16 - 178:* Yamashita Hiroyuki


oh shit, that's awesome. But he's doing the last episode of the Iruka mini arc and not the episode with Kakashi? That's weird.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 7, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I feel bad for the animators.



same  hehe


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2010)

*



			Next ADs:

09/16 - 178: Yamashita Hiroyuki & Kanezuka Yasuhiko
09/30 - 179: Tokura Eiichi
10/07 - 180: Sessha Gorou & Kouda Masayuki
		
Click to expand...


Thanx Archah, I was just chatting with Alchemist73 about how it would be awesome to see Hiroyuki Yamashita as an animation director since he gradually been getting bigger jobs in Naruto Shippuden.

And if episode 180 is really the start of the main arc I hope that cover up to 452*


----------



## liborek3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol Pierrot. After the Pain arc that looked meh, they're giving Yamashita as AD for filler episode and then Gorou. 

Still awesome news.


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2010)

On the one hand those ADs look awesome; on the other hand, this just shows how much more awesome the Pain arc could have been if it weren't for the movie :I

It fills me with nerd rage


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Sep 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> On the one hand those ADs look awesome; on the other hand, this just shows how much more awesome the Pain arc could have been if it weren't for the movie :I
> 
> It fills me with nerd rage



Indeed. Oh well, at least the next arc will look great. Both those teams are sure to get episodes in the next arc that should be amazing.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *09/16 - 178:* Yamashita Hiroyuki & Kanezuka Yasuhiko
> *09/30 - 179:* Tokura Eiichi
> ...



Yamashita finally became an AD!  Too bad he's being wasted on a filler (stupid fucking studio ), but since he's doing it, I guess I'll watch it. It's good to see Gorou and Kouda, too.

But am I the only one who has the feeling that the Kage Summit arc may get dragged out like the Rescue Gaara arc?


----------



## neshru (Sep 7, 2010)

Who's this Kouda Masayuki? He looks like a newbie from his ANN page.


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2010)

According to the narutosakuga blog, Masayuki Kouda has done key animation for:

Eps 26, 88, 103, 107, 135, 143, 151, 153, 162, 166, 173, OP 7, ED 10, and Movie 3.


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2010)

He was AD for episodes 12, 20, 26, 33, 40 & 48 of Blue Dragon: Tekai no Shichi Ryuu.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gorou and Kouda seems like it could be a pretty good team up. Damn this arc will be starting out great. I just wish Yamashita wouldn't be an AD for a freaking filler episode, but still, really excited for him.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2010)

*



			But am I the only one who has the feeling that the Kage Summit arc may get dragged out like the Rescue Gaara arc?
		
Click to expand...


JiraiyaTheGallant I highly doubt that the Kage Summit arc will be drag out like  Kazekage Recovery arc considering that every main has been around twenty and the writer(Satoru Nishizono) who was responsible for those episode has been replace*


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 7, 2010)

i sure hope sessha gorou does the short upcoming skirmish. i mean, what else could they use him for at this point? and i agree with geg. wtf is with the movie killing the pain arc. sage naruto deserved some epic animation. oh well...stupid movie.


----------



## Combine (Sep 7, 2010)

The icing on the shitty cake is that the movie in the end turned out to be a big pile of dung according to those who have seen it (especially compared to the previous movie), making all the efforts of those great animators even more of a waste.


----------



## envoyofuno (Sep 8, 2010)

Can someone repost that Yamashita MAD that was lingering around awhile ago? I know it's on Youtube but... Japanese and all.

Also, I am shocked and appalled even more-so at Studio Pierrot for the travesty that is the Pain arc when looking at the rota of 178-180.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 8, 2010)

envoyofuno said:


> Can someone repost that Yamashita MAD that was lingering around awhile ago? I know it's on Youtube but... Japanese and all.
> 
> Also, I am shocked and appalled even more-so at Studio Pierrot for the travesty that is the Pain arc when looking at the rota of 178-180.



Link removed

edit: oh, I think you might need to register. If you do, use this guide
DOWNLOAD


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yamashita as AD 

Gorou is back


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2010)

*



			i sure hope sessha gorou does the short upcoming skirmish.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me too, that what I hope he covers even if the episode is half canon




			The icing on the shitty cake is that the movie in the end turned out to be a big pile of dung according to those who have seen it (especially compared to the previous movie), making all the efforts of those great animators even more of a waste
		
Click to expand...


Yeah the movie didn't make the usually amount either 



envoyofuno said:



			Can someone repost that Yamashita MAD that was lingering around awhile ago? I know it's on Youtube but... Japanese and all.

Also, I am shocked and appalled even more-so at Studio Pierrot for the travesty that is the Pain arc when looking at the rota of 178-180.
		
Click to expand...


Here a list of all his  if you don't to register*


----------



## insane111 (Sep 9, 2010)

177 was weird. Seiko Asai and quite a few new names

Animation Director: Yoshinobu Aohachi

Animation Director Assistants: Naoki Takahashi, Mikihiko Ando, Minoru Yamazawa, Hiroki Sugawara

Animation Director Cooperation: Hirotaka Kinoshita

General Animation Director: Seiko Asai
 (that's usually Tokuda's credit, "General" means she touched up scenes throughout the entire episode)


----------



## neshru (Sep 9, 2010)

insane111 said:


> General Animation Director: Seiko Asai
> (that's usually Tokuda's credit, "General" means she touched up scenes throughout the entire episode)


There was a 2ch screenshot that made me suspect that. It turned out to be true, lol

About the preview, it's funny how the shots from the Kanezuka half stand out in a bad way, since Yamashita's stuff looks so much better


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 9, 2010)

Yamashita is awesome, Love his art style.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2010)

neshru said:


> There was a 2ch screenshot that made me suspect that. It turned out to be true, lol



lol I pretty much skimmed over all the screenshots so I could see the preview screens, so I didn't notice any similarity to Asai 

That's cool though.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 12, 2010)

Saw the 178 preview, and it looked really good under Yamashita's directing. But it looks like the next few episodes will be fillerized canon like the Hebi recruitment episodes. How far will it go? I'm guessing until Team Samui arrives in Konoha.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 12, 2010)

might wanna watch those spoilers^


----------



## insane111 (Sep 12, 2010)

crystalblade13 said:


> might wanna watch those spoilers^



wxcept it isn't a spoiler


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 15, 2010)

the samui stuff


----------



## insane111 (Sep 15, 2010)

crystalblade13 said:


> the samui stuff



Samui were already shown traveling to Konoha, so... I can't figure out what you mean


----------



## insane111 (Sep 16, 2010)

looks like the credits for 178 were slightly off

1st half: Kumiko Hirokoshi
2nd half: Hiroyuki Yamashita
Assist: Yasuhiko Kanezuka


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 16, 2010)

i forgot it showed that, lol. btw- does that mean the episodes 1st half wasnt nearly as good looking as its second half?


----------



## neshru (Sep 16, 2010)

insane111 said:


> looks like the credits for 178 were slightly off
> 
> 1st half: Kumiko Hirokoshi
> 2nd half: Hiroyuki Yamashita
> Assist: Yasuhiko Kanezuka


I was thinking that that Naruto shot in the preview looked more like her than Kanezuka. I actually expected the episode to have 3 ADs like 153.
Anyway, awesome second half was awesome. But even a lot of stuff in the first half reminded me of Yamashita's style. Maybe he had something to do with it too.


The preview looks pretty mediocre, it doesn't even look like it was touched up


----------



## Archah (Sep 16, 2010)

Episode was awesome. Not only art & animation, but music, direction... awesome! 

And preview looks ok to me. It'll surely be touched by Tokuda, as always. Horikoshi Kumiko was working on "Giant Killing". Now it's over maybe we'll see her around here more often.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 16, 2010)

*those who interested

staff list of 178

脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
濁川敦

絵コンテ
にいどめとしや

作画監督
堀越久美子、山下宏幸

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
朱暁　辻美也子　山田歩　朝井聖子
丸山泰英　新留俊也　増田伸孝
スタジオライブ　宮司好文
スタジオグラフィティ　山口杏奈
ぴえろ作画室
チョンヨンフン　山下宏幸　西原理奈子　小柳達也
大河原烈

第二原画
今木宏明　松村和子　大槻ちえ　佐藤綾子
下島誠
スタジオグラフィティ
佐々木幸恵　長井仁　中澤まどか　中島美香
C2C　　ウォンバット
山田功介*


----------



## Archah (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol, Yamaguchi Anna aka 'worst AD Naruto Shippuuden has known' working in this episode 

And Shimojima Makoto, regular Bleach animator (good one).


----------



## TheGama (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm right with you there but who knows, even if she's a total crap AD, maybe she's actually a pretty decent animator


----------



## neshru (Sep 16, 2010)

I think there are much worse ADs working on the series, tbh. It's just hard to notice them now that every episode is touched up by Pierrot's staff.


----------



## TheGama (Sep 16, 2010)

That's true, I've noticed that Yoshinobu's art is atrocious. But until some of these newer ADs have some episodes without Assistant ADs, I guess we'll never really know how bad their art is.


----------



## neshru (Sep 30, 2010)

from the way the eyes were colored, I guess Kanezuka did the touch up work this time. Kind of an half assed work compared to 155 though.


----------



## Archah (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, NT was wrong.

*Animation director:* Yoshinuma Hiromi (159, 169)
*Assistant animation director:* Kanezuka Yasuhiko


----------



## neshru (Sep 30, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Animation director:* Yoshinuma Hiromi (159, 169)


Oh, it makes sense now. Apparently fixing this guy's art is pretty much impossible.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 30, 2010)

*Episode 179 Staff list

脚本
武上純希

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
木村寛

絵コンテ
菅井嘉浩

作画監督
吉沼裕美

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
中尾友治　小野寺博文　徳倉栄一　鳥海真裕
栗井重紀　山内東生雄

第二原画
村山浩　松本鉄也　菅井嘉浩*


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 1, 2010)

@Animeblue, where do you get the credits list for each episode?



eric29 said:


> 377 had nice animation but the art was hideous. I really don't like Inoue's style.



Wrong thread.


----------



## RaZzy (Oct 1, 2010)

There were a few good parts in 179 and 180 looks to be awesome animation / art


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 2, 2010)

weird that they're chaining all these well done episodes together through filler like this.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 3, 2010)

When will episode  181-183 animators be announced?? and same with small episode descriptions?


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 3, 2010)

The credits, that Animebue posted say, that Kanezuka was "Chief Animation Director" for episode 179, not "Assistant Animation Director".


----------



## insane111 (Oct 3, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> The credits, that Animebue posted say, that Kanezuka was "Chief Animation Director" for episode 179, not "Assistant Animation Director".



That's what the credit has always been called, but it doesn't change the fact that all he does is oversee and *assist* the main animation director.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 3, 2010)

When will episode 181-183 animators be announced?? and same with small episode descriptions?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 3, 2010)

The animation directors and such should be announced some point around the 6th, whilst the full schedule with summaries should be released around the 10th.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 3, 2010)

Catterix said:


> The animation directors and such should be announced some point around the 6th, whilst the full schedule with summaries should be released around the 10th.


I doubt the full October schedule will be released on the 10th, I mean theirs only 2 new upcoming episodes that have been announced, I'm sure this Tuesday-Wednesday, episode 181-183 REAL actual title episodes should be announced along with the animators doing those episodes


----------



## Catterix (Oct 3, 2010)

lol that's nice.


----------



## Archah (Oct 6, 2010)

*Next ADs*

*181:* Horikoshi Kumiko
*182:* Hong Rong
*183:* Takahoko Makoto & Takemoto Tatsuki & 洪範鈴 (probably korean name)
*184:* Tanaka Chiyuki


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

Korean names are usually written out in romanji so 洪範鈴 is probably a Chinese name like Hong Rong.

Or just a typo.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 6, 2010)

*an pretty decent lineup*


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2010)

Best news about the new ADs: no sign of Shigeki Kawai. It would be a waste to use him now that all the real good ADs are around.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is Shigeki Kawai being around a bad thing? or is it a good thing because he's really good and not being wasted?


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

Well it's basically "Team 1".

But I dunno I'm fine with him not being used in fillers


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Well it's basically "Team 1".


He works with the good animators, but I think his drawings suck. Definitely not on par with all the other ADs that work on the good episodes.

They should use Zenjirou Ukulele as emergency AD, I liked that guy's style a lot.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *181:* Horikoshi Kumiko
> *182:* Hong Rong
> ...


Is Takahoko Makoto & Takemoto Tatsuki good animators or bad animators??


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> Is Takahoko Makoto & Takemoto Tatsuki good animators or bad animators??



bad (or possibly mediocre)


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 6, 2010)

insane111 said:


> bad (or possibly mediocre)


far enough, I hope the animators are saving their budget for the upcoming fights......


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 6, 2010)

*



			Is Takahoko Makoto & Takemoto Tatsuki good animators or bad animators??
		
Click to expand...


Well from what I saw of them, they're pretty decent nothing extraordinary*


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

ANN pages:




I'm thinking that third name may be a typo because it doesn't show up anywhere on a google search except for the 2ch post about the new episodes.

Also, here's a post from 2ch about the new OP and ED



> 今回のオープニングは都留さんで
> エンディングは山下君
> 
> オープニングはアクション一切無しで
> ...


Today's opening is Tsuru-san (as in Toshiyuki Tsuru)
The ending is Yamashita-kun (as in Hiryouki Yamashita)
The opening doesn't have any action scenes
The ending has a lot of movement
It's interesting that it's the opposite of how it usually is
I wonder if they did that on purpose


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Oct 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *181:* Horikoshi Kumiko
> *182:* Hong Rong
> ...



I'm glad the skirmish in 181 will be getting good animation from Horikoshi. . The others, meh, Tanaka's doing filler.



Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Well from what I saw of them, they're pretty decent nothing extraordinary*



Nothing special, eh? Then it's good they got relegated to fillers.


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> The opening doesn't have any action scenes


The preview screenshot made me fear that would be the case. Hopefully that means the few fights of this arc will be ridiculously well animated.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Oct 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> The preview screenshot made me fear that would be the case. Hopefully that means the few fights of this arc will be ridiculously well animated.



He also said the ending had a lot of movement, so I'm guessing the OP's usual awesome animation will be transferred over to the ED instead, rather than to the episodes. The episodes will all get good animation, though, considering it's the fall/winter season. Average, at least, save the Team 3 eps which are always shit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

Where can i find those videos that showcase all the best animator's work?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 6, 2010)

*



			He also said the ending had a lot of movement, so I'm guessing the OP's usual awesome animation will be transferred over to the ED instead, rather than to the episodes. The episodes will all get good animation, though, considering it's the fall/winter season. Average, at least, save the Team 3 eps which are always shit.
		
Click to expand...


If Hiryouki Yamashita is animation director for ED 15 like what 2ch said, I believe that the ending will have the staff as ED 12, so that's about three animators




			Where can i find those videos that showcase all the best animator's work?
		
Click to expand...


Here some links




link 3


[/URL]*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ Awesome Thanks.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> He also said the ending had a lot of movement, so I'm guessing the OP's usual awesome animation will be transferred over to the ED instead, rather than to the episodes.


There would be no reason to drop the super awesome animators on the ED, since it only lasts one season. Hiroyuki Yamashita will most likely be the only notable animator, and since he's one of Pierrot's own animators it's hard to think they will spend more money than usual on the ED.
If the OP has no big names, we will probably see big names in some episode.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gorou wasn't an AD for 180, just storyboard and director.  Masayuki Kouda did the entire episode.

*OP:*
*Animation Supervisor*: Hirofumi Suzuki
*Director/Storyboard*: Toshiyuki Tsuru
*Key Animators*: Noriyuki Matsutake, Masaru Hyodo, 櫻井親良, Seiko Asai, Miyako Tsuji, Kouichirou Kouno, Takeshi Morita, Koji Yabuno

*ED:*
*Animation Supervisor/Director/Storyboard*: Hiroyuki Yamashita
*Key Animators*: Yoshimichi Kameda, Kenichi Kutsuna, Tatsuya Koyanagi, Shingo Tamaki, Shingo Yamashita, Gakuto Coda



Also, I still think they'll be able to make it to chapter 388 within the span of this OP. It has the typical signs that it will be interchangeable, so I'm guessing it will be edited when canon fully starts up.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2010)

Episode 180 had some pretty good stuff. Any guess on who did the fighting scene in the last part of the episode?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Gorou wasn't an AD for 180, just storyboard and director.  Masayuki Kouda did the entire episode.
> 
> *OP:*
> *Animation Supervisor*: Hirofumi Suzuki
> ...


I was thinking the same thing too, maybe its soo plain right now cuz its filler arc, but when canon starts up it will show all the things in the upcoming arc, I wonder when we will get back to canon man


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 7, 2010)

Holy shit! Great episode. Was Hironori Tanaka (Hirok Tanaka) in this episode? I think during the fight with the smoke clearing. Masayuki Kouda is really good. Studio Pierott needs to keep him. He's already worked on Sessha's episodes.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2010)

*

Well Masayuki Kouda has been working on Naruto for last two years, so maybe we will see him again later, Maybe it was Akira Matsushima who did that scene



Staff list for 180
脚本
宮田由佳

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
拙者五郎

作画監督
甲田正行

原画
井上みゆき　九鬼朱　甲田正行　津曲大介
拙者五郎　前田義宏　松本顕吾　松本昌代
武藤信宏　山下祐
シャフト
阿部厳一朗
スタジオグラフィティ
青木里枝　小市由佳　田中志穂　山口杏奈
ぴえろ作画室
小柳達也　朱暁　チョン・ヨンフン

第二原画
今木宏明　大槻ちえ　河島久美子　下島誠
原田理恵　松村和子
Go Hands
石森愛　上竹哲郎　島田千裕　立花昌之
寺野勇樹　田路あるみ　土岐由紀　藤田雄己
横峰克昌
スタジオグラフィティ
井上なつき　金丸綾子　佐々木幸恵　園田彩
長井仁　中澤まどか　中島美香
福岡分室
江藤鮎子　大久保美香　桐木平絵美　徳永久美子
富田美文
ブレイン・ベース
越貴文　高瀬有奈

OP/ED 

新OP
絵コンテ・演出
黒津安明

作画監督
鈴木博文

原画
松竹徳幸　櫻井親良　兵渡勝　朝井聖子
辻美也子　河野紘一郎　森田岳士　藪野浩二


新ED
絵コンテ・演出・作画監督・原画
山下宏幸

原画
亀田祥倫　沓名健一　小柳達也　玉木真吾
山下清吾　甲田秀人*


----------



## braves41 (Oct 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> *Key Animators*: Noriyuki Matsutake, 櫻井親良,


Just to clarify, Matsutake's given name is actually Tokuyuki. 櫻井親良 is Chikara Sakurai.

New ED is very nice.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Gorou wasn't an AD for 180, just storyboard and director.  Masayuki Kouda did the entire episode.
> 
> *OP:*
> *Animation Supervisor*: Hirofumi Suzuki
> ...



Although I don't see any really big names in the OP, it still looked pretty awesome.

I didn't expect Kameda to work on ending.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2010)

Is that the guy from FMA? I was thinking the Naruto vs Lee part reminded me of his style


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2010)

*



			Although I don't see any really big names in the OP, it still looked pretty awesome.

I didn't expect Kameda to work on ending.
		
Click to expand...


Liborek3 these long running shouen series do serves as an training ground for the talented up-and-coming animators to develops their own style so it wouldn't surprise me if he did some work in future episodes 




			Is that the guy from FMA? I was thinking the Naruto vs Lee part reminded me of his style
		
Click to expand...


yes*


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> Is that the guy from FMA? I was thinking the Naruto vs Lee part reminded me of his style



Yeah, it's him.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah it's real nice to see Kameda working on something in Naruto. There's probably a good chance we'll see him on down the road. Any idea which part Shingo Yamashita did. I think he did part of the Rock Lee, Naruto part with Kameda.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Yeah it's real nice to see Kameda working on something in Naruto. There's probably a good chance we'll see him on down the road. Any idea which part Shingo Yamashita did. I think he did part of the Rock Lee, Naruto part with Kameda.



Rock Lee vs. Naruto was only Kameda's work. Not sure what Yama did.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2010)

*didn't he do Kagebushin part*


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Tenten part looked like both Kutsuna's and Yamashita's style.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking Kutsuna done the Tenten part, but still not sure about Yamshita.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2010)

All I can tell is that the Naruto vs Neji part looks like Hiroyuki Yamashita. And that the Naruto vs Konohamaru part looks pretty weak compared to the others.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> All I can tell is that the Naruto vs Neji part looks like Hiroyuki Yamashita. And that the Naruto vs Konohamaru part looks pretty weak compared to the others.



Haha, yeah that's exactly what I was thinking. Did Hiroyuki animate in the ending? The Neji part certainly looks like him, but I didn't see him credited for animation in the ED.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Holy shit! Great episode. Was Hironori Tanaka (Hirok Tanaka) in this episode? I think during the fight with the smoke clearing.



I think Gorou Sessha is the one who animated that part.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> I think Gorou Sessha is the one who animated that part.



I think, it was work of Gen'ichirou Abe from Shaft.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah okay. In that case Sessha did the part right after that where Sasuke catches the shuriken and the thugs run at him.



Animeblue said:


> *didn't he do Kagebushin part*


Yeah Konohamaru making the shadow clone was probably Shingo Yamashita.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> All I can tell is that the Naruto vs Neji part looks like Hiroyuki Yamashita.



It's possible. Hiroyuki Yamashita was credited as key animator as well.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't see Shingo Yamashita in the Konohamaru bit, I think the Tenten part is more likely


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2010)

I still think that both Kenichi Kutsuna and Shingo Yamashita worked on Tenten vs Naruto part.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow...wow....wooooow, awesome Opening(Visuals only), and finally an awesome ending. The opening looked very beautiful.

Awesome names, I'm surprised Kameda worked on Naruto


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Oct 7, 2010)

It's cool to see Kameda in the ED (I really want him animating in a certain fight down the road), but I agree that the Neji part did kinda look like Hiroyuki's work.


----------



## Archah (Oct 8, 2010)

Newtype info is officialy out and i'm sorry for the guy who said it was nice to not see Kawai Shigeki around here because it seems he'll be AD for episode 181 with Horikoshi Kumiko lol


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2010)

that's fine, episode 181 doesn't look like an episode I would want to rewatch


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2010)

It's still different from the usual director/storyboardist that corresponds to "Team 1". Here's the full credits:

181
Writer: Yasuyuki Suzuki
Director: Shuu Watanabe (127, 141, 149)
Storyboard: Tsutomu Naniwa (160, 164, 174)
Animation director: Kumiko Horikoshi, Shigeki Kawai

182
Writer: Masahiro Hikokubo
Director: Kanryou Kishikawa (174)
Storyboard: Shinji Satou (115, 162, 171)
Animation director: Hong Rong

183
Writer: Daisuke Watanabe (new)
Director: Maki Odaira (new)
Storyboard: Maki Odaira
Animation director: Makoto Takahoko, Tatsuki Takemoto, Suzu Kouhan(?)

184
Writer: Katsuhiko Chiba (new)
Director: Chiyuki Tanaka (first time directing)
Storyboard: Shigeru Mita (149, 164 omake, 165 omake)
Animation director: Chiyuki Tanaka


----------



## Dei (Oct 9, 2010)

Chiyuki Tanaka
I reqonize this name have he/she done before?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> Suzu Kouhan(?)



technically I think it's "Suzu Kou Han"

I wonder if Kanezuka "replaced" Tokuda, I guess we'll find out when Hong Rong's episode comes. These last 2 months of credits were giving me the feeling that one or two AD's were going to be permanently replaced.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 9, 2010)

*



			Chiyuki Tanaka
I reqonize this name have he/she done before?
		
Click to expand...

Episode 127 and 149




			I wonder if Kanezuka "replaced" Tokuda, I guess we'll find out when Hong Rong's episode comes. These last 2 months of credits were giving me the feeling that one or two AD's were going to be permanently replaced.
		
Click to expand...


maybe Tokuda is taking a break for now, but I welcome Kanezuka the idea of Kanezuka "replaced" Tokuda*


----------



## Archah (Oct 10, 2010)

It seems Eum Ik-hyum is working on "Tegami Bachi Reverse". Will he be replaced? o_O


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 10, 2010)

*Thanx for the head up Archah,  Eum Ik-hyum wasn't that good to me so kinda happy that he left for the moment to work on Tegami Bachi Reverse

Isn't Tegami Bachi Reverse going to be thirteen long*


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 10, 2010)

Team 4? Wow thats the best Shippuden news I've heard all month.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 10, 2010)

Archah said:


> It seems Eum Ik-hyum is working on "Tegami Bachi Reverse". Will he be replaced? o_O


THANK GOD, he's such a shitty animator, the way he drews the movesets and the animation is terrible, hopefully they can replace him with a better animator, man alot of shitty animators in Shippuuden need to be replaced


----------



## Archah (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyways we'll have to wait to see if it's correct. For now, he'll be AD of episode 3. Maybe he'll work for both shows.

*EDIT:* Eum Ik-hyum working as AD for episode 4 of "Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls" (new October show) too lol


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 14, 2010)

*staff list for 181

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
渡部周

絵コンテ
浪速勉

作画監督
河合滋樹、堀越久美子

原画
丸山泰英　桑野佳子　松本昌代　岡崎洋美
戸田麻衣　藤井孝博　高橋香織　大坪幸麿
ウクレレ善似郎　福世真奈美　原田理恵　河合滋樹
アニメアール
津熊建徳　松尾真彦
スタジオライブ
宮司好文
スタジオグラフィティ
木下ゆうき
NARA ANIMATION
Han,Seung-jin　Cha,Sung-il　Choi,Hee-eun　Jo,Young-rae

第二原画
薮本和彦　斎藤寛
スタジオグラフィティ
小市由佳
ウォンバット
ぴえろ作画室
小柳達也　河島久美子
福岡分室
富田美文　大久保美香　徳永久美子　桐木平絵美
江藤鮎子*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *staff list for 181
> 
> 脚本
> 鈴木やすゆき
> ...


episode 178-181 animation/artwork looked AMAZING in a row, and even the next episode looks good for an Hong Rong episode, so wtf he works harder on fillers than canon???


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 14, 2010)

*No the last past two years the majority of good animators worked on the movies during spring season and after the movie is complete, most of them take an break from the series in summer season or work on something else like Hiroyuki Yamashita*


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

I looked some stuff up, and if that last name for 183 really is Chinese, it should be Hong Fan Xi, or Hong Fan Ling depending on whether or not Newtype made a typo with the name

edit: Apparently it's most likely a Korean name. In that case the surname would be Beom-Seok and I dunno about the family name

edit 2: Oh, it's also Hong. Okay so that guy's name is Beom-Seok Hong.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> I looked some stuff up, and if that last name for 182 really is Chinese, it should be Hong Fan Xi, or Hong Fan Ling depending on whether or not Newtype made a typo with the name
> 
> edit: Apparently it's most likely a Korean name. In that case the surname would be Beom-Seok and I dunno about the family name
> 
> edit 2: Oh, it's also Hong. Okay so that guy's name is Beom-Seok Hong.


I'm not surprised if its not Hong Rong, cuz that preview for episode 182 looks 2 good 2 be Hong Rong's episode


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

I meant 183.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> I meant 183.


Oh my bad then, but either way episode 182 looks really good for a Hong Rong episode, or is that just me???


----------



## Archah (Oct 14, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> Oh my bad then, but either way episode 182 looks really good for a Hong Rong episode, or is that just me???


To me it looks like a Hong Rong episode with Yumenosuke Tokuda or Kanezuka Yasuhiko as assistant. The only part that looks above his level is that Gaara using sand part, that surely was made by some animator different from Hong Rong.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think he ever does animation anyway.

Besides, both 164 and 174 both had scenes that were noticeably better animated than the rest of the episode (Naruto's 3 stage attack that took out Jigokudou and the flashback scene to Naruto vs Sasuke).


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't think he ever does animation anyway.
> 
> Besides, both 164 and 174 both had scenes that were noticeably better animated than the rest of the episode (Naruto's 3 stage attack that took out Jigokudou and the flashback scene to Naruto vs Sasuke).


Thats true but the preview for the next episode, did you see the shot of Naruto when he's thinking of Kankuro, WOW that art right there of Naruto looks Masahiko Kurata's artwork and not Hong Rong if you ask me, but if it is really a Hong Rong episode then this might be his best looking animated episode yet



Archah said:


> To me it looks like a Hong Rong episode with Yumenosuke Tokuda or Kanezuka Yasuhiko as assistant. The only part that looks above his level is that Gaara using sand part, that surely was made by some animator different from Hong Rong.


Not only that, but did u get the shot when Naruto was thinking about Kankuro, that shot looked like Masahiko Kurata's artwork, wow man im sooo impressed how this filler arc is being NICELY animated, even Hong Rong is working HARDER on fillers than canon, how sad is that??


----------



## Corax (Oct 19, 2010)

Hong rong has some good episodes. 134 and 174 for example. And 164 wasn't bad it was ok. His worst was 157 (or 142) i think. Of course it doesnt matter who will animate filler but anyway we will see him in kage arc again.


----------



## Archah (Oct 19, 2010)

134? 142? Those aren't Hong Rong episodes


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

Which are Hong Rong episodes? I want to see which he has done.


----------



## Archah (Oct 19, 2010)

124 (1st half), 132, 140, 148, 157 (1st half), 164 & 174.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Corax said:


> Hong rong has some good episodes. 134 and 174 for example. And 164 wasn't bad it was ok. His worst was 157 (or 142) i think. Of course it doesnt matter who will animate filler but anyway we will see him in kage arc again.


Hong Rong DID good on episode 132 cuz he had alot of assistants in that episode, episode 157 was DEFINITELY his worst animated episode he did and second comes episode 164


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh come on, 157 wasn't that bad.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 20, 2010)

herpaderpaderp said:


> Oh come on, 157 wasn't that bad.


Well the scene when Pain came to Konoha was horribly animated, and the way Pain defeated those 4 ninjas, either way it doesn't matter rather Hong Rong did good or bad cuz the entire arc was fail on anime anyways, Studio Pierrot trolled their fans and animated it at the wrong time


----------



## Archah (Oct 21, 2010)

*Episode 182*

*Animation director:* Hong Rong
*Chief animation director:* Asai Seiko


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 21, 2010)

*staff list for 162

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出
岸川寛良

絵コンテ
サトウシンジ

作画監督
容洪

総作画監督
朝井聖子

原画
亀山進也　秋田学　青柳重美　田中正弥
内原茂　武藤信宏　昆冨美子　服部森樹朗
高木有詩

容洪

KIm,Joong-ho　Lim,Chea-duk　Zang,You-shick
井上なつき　入江俊博　金丸綾子　園田彩
松崎嘉克　佐々木幸恵　中澤まどか　中島美香
パイナップル　スタジオグラフィティ
White Line
　　　
第二原画
一ノ瀬結梨　李始恩
F・A・Iインターナショナル　パイナップル
White LIne　J-CUBE*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Episode 182*
> 
> *Animation director:* Hong Rong
> *Chief animation director:* Asai Seiko


no wonder episode 182 looked good for an Hong Rong episode, kool


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2010)

Next episode looks surprisingly good given that it's a new team that's never worked on Naruto before. I was expecting something on the level of Team 9 or 14.


----------



## neshru (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it's just another bad team touched up by Asai again.

Speaking of Asai, she really did an awesome job with the drawings in today's episode. Too bad there's no way to fix the super crappy animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 21, 2010)

*



			Next episode looks surprisingly good given that it's a new team that's never worked on Naruto before. I was expecting something on the level of Team 9 or 14.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah from what I saw of their early works from series their episodes have solid art and animation but nothing special *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, it seems like little better than average, but nothing special, in my opinion. 
I also agree with neshru, Asai did a great job.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, that new layout on the Naruto wiki fucked up the animation table. I guess I'll just remove all of the names in Japanese so that it will fit correctly.


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2010)

For me, the whole page looks fucked up except for the table


----------



## insane111 (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm I don't know, I tried IE, Firefox, and Chrome, but for me it's only the table that's screwed.


----------



## lodmad (Oct 21, 2010)

In Pain's invasion arc did Pierrot stopped the art fix system that was introduced around Kakashi gaiden? The one where a second team/animator improves the episode's art.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Oct 22, 2010)

lodmad said:


> In Pain's invasion arc did Pierrot stopped the art fix system that was introduced around Kakashi gaiden? The one where a second team/animator improves the episode's art.



No they fixed the art in the Invasion arc. And for me..."along with 166,167" its what saved the arc....still not the mega amazing arc it should have been but still.


----------



## neshru (Oct 22, 2010)

lodmad said:


> In Pain's invasion arc did Pierrot stopped the art fix system that was introduced around Kakashi gaiden? The one where a second team/animator improves the episode's art.


As far as I remember, the only episode that wasn't touched up was 169.


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2010)

> Hong Rong DID good on episode 132 cuz he had alot of assistants in that episode, episode 157 was DEFINITELY his worst animated episode he did and second comes episode 164


No. Second worst were 140 or 148 (non battle episodes) or 124 (battle episode). 164 had a lot of good moments (like rasen shurikens,rasen shuriken absorbtion with preta realm fujin,Naruto SM leg strike on Deva,Naruto henge combination,rasengans were well drawn,Ma fuuton jutsu was well drawn). Of course it had a lot of average and some bad moments like taijutsu with Deva realm or boss frogs brawl with Deva realm but it was far from 2nd worst. And 182 was surprisingly good .


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Geggoyle said:


> Next episode looks surprisingly good given that it's a new team that's never worked on Naruto before. I was expecting something on the level of Team 9 or 14.


I need to ask a question, when are they going to announce more upcoming episodes of Shippuuden??


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2010)

7 November or so. Each 7 day of the month usual.


----------



## neshru (Oct 28, 2010)

Next episode looks pretty bad. The quality of the inhouse episodes has gone down a lot since 181 o_O


----------



## Archah (Oct 28, 2010)

*Episode 183*

*Animation director:* Hong Beom-seok & Takemoto Tatsuki
*Chief animation director:* Kanezuka Yasuhiko


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 28, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Episode 183*
> 
> *Animation director:* Hong Beom-seok & Takemoto Tatsuki
> *Chief animation director:* Kanezuka Yasuhiko


That again explains why episode 183 looked good for an average animator


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it possible that they could be doing all these random filler while they have all the high end animators working on badass canon? 

Just wondering if anything like that could happen or is that just something that they would never do.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 28, 2010)

*staff list for 183

脚本
渡邊大輔

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
小平麻紀

作画監督
嵩本樹、洪範鈴

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
山下晴香　菅藤剛　平田賢一　古矢好二
嵩本樹　洪範錫　植竹康彦　山下悟
春日久美子　片岡康治　佐藤滋記　小平麻紀
　　　
第二原画
舩生拓磨　ライトハウス　TNK　AI
ヘバラキ　中村プロダクション5st
東京アニメーションセンター*


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 4, 2010)

*Staff list of 184 

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
三田茂

作画監督
田中ちゆき

原画
冨澤佳也乃　島崎知美　とみながまり　渡部ゆかり
多田雅治　練木正宏　福田忠　江原康之
谷口宏美　増田伸孝　津曲大介　森田岳士
中村純子　増田誠治　大河原烈　朱暁
西原理奈子
NARA ANIMATION
　　　
第二原画
シルバーリンク
木村優子　深川可純　柏淳志
ウォンバット*


----------



## Archah (Nov 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, Eum Ik-hyum comes back next episode


----------



## neshru (Nov 4, 2010)

Was there any doubt? He's been consistently working on the series since even before Shippuuden.


----------



## Archah (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, but he worked as AD for two other shows this month (Tegami Bachi Reverse EP3 & Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls EP4), so i thought maybe he would stop working in Shippuuden for a while.

Unfortunately, i was wrong


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm okay with this


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 6, 2010)

*Here are new Animation Directors*


insane111 said:


> AD's
> 185: Eum lk-Hyun
> 186: Hiroyuki Yamashita
> 187: Kumiko Horikoshi
> ...


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know if I should be excited that we are getting another Yamashita episode or pissed that they are wasting him on random filler...
Who's Masakazu Sunagawa? Wait, 3 good AD in a row? Are those names confirmed?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 6, 2010)

*Here mad of Masakazu Sunagawa

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPhyGX5D0uY[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 6, 2010)

^^mite b cool.
I hope canon gets the treatment.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 6, 2010)

Man, Sunagawa and Yamashita for filler again.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> Wait, 3 good AD in a row? Are those names confirmed?



Nah, most likely 187 will be Horikoshi & Kawai, while 188 will be Aohachi.


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope that's the case. I would hate to have a Yamashita+Horikoshi episode and then a full Kawai episode.


----------



## Archah (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been watching again some Sakurai Chikara episodes from the first season (i love that AD art) and i didn't know Kawai Shigeki already worked as key animator since then (episode 58, for example).

Also another great animator, Suzuki Youko (bleach animation fans will know who is him) also worked as Naruto key animator in episode 92 (with Sakurai Chikara as AD too).

Wow xD


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 11, 2010)

*staff list for episode 185

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
福田きよむ

作画監督
Eum,Ik-hyun

原画
大城勉

JIWOO ANIMATION
SIm,Sang-li　Lim,Keun-soo　Han,Sea-hwan　Kim,Jeong-geun
Kim,Yoon-joung　Kim,Gyeong-hwan　Kim,Jie-yeon　Kim,Tee-jin
Lee,Hyo-eum
　　　
Cパート
脚本
渡邊純也

演出・絵コンテ
木村寛

作画監督
徳倉栄一

原画
岩田幸子*


----------



## neshru (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to say I wasn't particularly impressed by the preview.
The last two "good" episodes had pretty bad animators, and I fear Yamashita's episode won't be an exception.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 18, 2010)

*Staff List for Episode 186

脚本
渡邊大輔

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
熊谷雅晃

作画監督
山下宏幸

原画
二宮常雄　丸山泰英　朝井聖子　松本昌代
富田恵美　星和伸　山崎敦子　井上みゆき
ぴえろ作画室
朱暁　チョン・ヨンフン　小柳達也　大河原烈
山下宏幸　甲田正行

第二原画
動画工房
竹上充知子
ぴえろ福岡分室
富田美文　大久保美香　井上美穂　徳永久美子
桐木平絵美　江藤鮎子
ぴえろ作画室
河合滋樹*


----------



## Corax (Nov 18, 2010)

Screenplay
Daisuke Watanabe
Screenplay collaboration
Yasuhiko Hisashi 
Storyboard director
Tadashi Akira Kumagai
Animation director
Yamashita Hiroyuki
Original picture
Hide Asai Kiyoko Matsumoto Ninomiya Tsuneo Maruyama Hiroshi
Kazunobu Yamasaki  Tomita Megumi Atsuko Inoue
Pierrot animation
Jung Hoon Shiyu Satoru Koyanagi Tatsuya Ookawara Retsu
Kouda Masayuki Yamashita Hiroyuki
Second original Video Studio
Makoto Tomoko on bamboo
Pierrot Hukuoka Branch
Tokunaga Kumiko Inoue Miho Tomita Yoshihumi Ookubo Mika
Etou Ayuko Kirinoki Hitoshi Emi
Pierrot drawing room
Kawai Shigeki


----------



## neshru (Nov 18, 2010)

As I thought, the drawings didn't look as good as the last Yamashita episode. They looked more conventional, like he had to tone down his style. The drawings almost look like they were touched up by Kawai, which is not a good thing.
And it's not just the drawings either, the timing in general looks incredibly generic. In the second half of 178 everything moved like Yamashita, in this episode everything moves like every other episode of Naruto.
I hope his next episodes won't go down this road, it would be such a shame.


----------



## braves41 (Nov 18, 2010)

Corax said:


> <post>


Google translate is not your friend here, or in most cases(原画=!Original Picture; Fukuoka, not Hukuoka). You can cut and paste the kanji names on ANN's encyclopedia search, but a lot of the entries are guesswork-- which is the best one can do unless you ask the person directly what how you read their name. However, that's still a better alternative than Google translate for reading kanji names.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Nov 18, 2010)

neshru said:


> As I thought, the drawings didn't look as good as the last Yamashita episode. They looked more conventional, like he had to tone down his style. The drawings almost look like they were touched up by Kawai, which is not a good thing.
> And it's not just the drawings either, the timing in general looks incredibly generic. In the second half of 178 everything moved like Yamashita, in this episode everything moves like every other episode of Naruto.
> I hope his next episodes won't go down this road, it would be such a shame.



I respectfully disagree...as i said in another thread...just saying this ep looked amazing and far prefer it to the half episode he did in 178. Action in this episode was awesome and facial expressions felt alive like usual from yamashita. Hope they stick to it. "p.s i dont think the episode ITSELF was fantastic at all....still"


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 21, 2010)

*MAD of Hiroyuki Yamashita and Kameda Yoshimichi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcHeY9Ok2JA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAKsjtHWO2c&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## neshru (Nov 22, 2010)

You sure all those scenes from 178 are actual animation by Yamashita?


----------



## braves41 (Nov 22, 2010)

neshru said:


> You sure all those scenes from 178 are actual animation by Yamashita?



I've seen this kind of tendency in MADs to include scenes that were done under the animator as an animation director along with the ones they did as a key animator before. Like the Yutaka Nakamura Cowboy Bebop one, the Kazuto Nakazawa Samurai Champloo one, or even the recent Hironori Tanaka one with scenes from his Okami-san episode.

As for Yamashita's MAD, I personally thought he was responsible for the scene right at the beginning of the second half with Iruka confronting the 3 female ninjas.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 25, 2010)

*credit list for episode 187-188
脚本
武上純希

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
濁川敦、堀内直樹

絵コンテ
濁川敦、にいどめとしや

作画監督
堀越久美子、金塚泰彦
高橋直樹、青鉢芳信

作画監督協力
木下裕孝

総作画監督
朝井聖子

原画
大河原烈　岡崎洋美　ウクレレ善似郎　九鬼朱
桑野佳子　鮫島寿志　津熊建徳　高橋香織
辻美也子　Park Dae Yeol　前田義宏　松尾真彦
宮司好文　武藤信宏　山田歩　吉田忠勝

スタジオグラフィティ
青木里枝　金丸綾子　木下ゆうき　小市由佳
佐々木幸恵　長井仁　中澤まどか　中島美香

NARA ANIMATION
Cha Sung Il　Choi Hee Eun　Han Seung Jin　Jo Young Rae

ぴえろ作画室　ぴえろ福岡分室　へばらぎ

水村十司　やまざきかずお　安藤幹彦　菅原浩喜
川口弘明　矢野久仁子　平林孝　高橋照夫
大藪恭平　工藤千菜美　鈴木裕絵　金子優司
山本勝也　若山佳治　櫻本愛佳

第二原画
ぴえろ福岡分室
井上美穂　江藤鮎子　大久保美香　桐木平絵美
徳永久美子　富田美文

スタジオグラフィティ
山口杏奈　菅原百合子

アニメーション・プラネット　BIG BANG
プロダクション・リード　ノーサイド
フッズエンタテインメント　スタジオイゼナ

　　　
Cパート
脚本
宮田由佳

演出・絵コンテ
福田きよむ

作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
丸山泰英　山下宏幸　大城勉

*


----------



## Archah (Nov 25, 2010)

*187 ADs:* Kanezuka Yasuhiko & Horikoshi Kumiko
*188 ADs:* Takahashi Naoki & Aohachi Yoshinobu


----------



## Archah (Nov 25, 2010)

Double post


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2010)

Seiko Asai was the assistant animation director for 188


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2010)

I wonder if they'll re-draw the pain arc in the dvd releases


----------



## neshru (Nov 28, 2010)

nope, they won't


----------



## Archah (Dec 2, 2010)

As expected, Tokura Eiichi wasn't ep 189's AD.

*Episode 189*

*Animation director:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
*Chief animation director:* Kanezuka Yasuhiko


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 2, 2010)

Man, I was expecting the preview to be better. Knowing that it's being done by Sunagawa that is.


----------



## neshru (Dec 2, 2010)

Preview definitely looks like one of the low budget episodes. Which would make 3 in a row. Or even more, considering that even the episodes done by Pierrot's staff look incredibly mediocre lately. It's kind of worrying that saved for a few episodes (just 180 and the two Yamashita ones, I think) this season's quality isn't much better than what we got during the Pain arc. I'd like to think they are saving up for the canon episodes, but often mediocrity only brings more mediocrity. I wonder what's going on with the studio right now.


----------



## Dei (Dec 2, 2010)

neshru said:


> Preview definitely looks like one of the low budget episodes. Which would make 3 in a row. Or even more, considering that even the episodes done by Pierrot's staff look incredibly mediocre lately. It's kind of worrying that saved for a few episodes (just 180 and the two Yamashita ones, I think) this season's quality isn't much better than what we got during the Pain arc. I'd like to think they are saving up for the canon episodes, but often mediocrity only brings more mediocrity. I wonder what's going on with the studio right now.



Maybe its because they are working on letter bee and beezlebuzz or what its called is comming soon maybe they are saving up for that:/


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 3, 2010)

neshru said:


> Preview definitely looks like one of the low budget episodes. Which would make 3 in a row. Or even more, considering that even the episodes done by Pierrot's staff look incredibly mediocre lately. It's kind of worrying that saved for a few episodes (just 180 and the two Yamashita ones, I think) this season's quality isn't much better than what we got during the Pain arc. I'd like to think they are saving up for the canon episodes, but often mediocrity only brings more mediocrity. I wonder what's going on with the studio right now.



Yeah, and even the recent Yamashita episode was pretty mediocre, other than the parts he done of course. It could be they are saving up for the canon episodes, but with the luck Naruto has been getting lately, I'd say canon probably won't start till next spring. 

@Deiboom That could be a good possibility. With Beelzebub coming, the money could be getting tight. Hard to say though.


----------



## neshru (Dec 3, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Yeah, and even the recent Yamashita episode was pretty mediocre


Nah, it was still pretty good. It was mediocre on a Yamashita scale, but as a regular Naruto episode it was up there. The quality of all the other episodes done by the usual good ADs has really dropped a lot, though.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 3, 2010)

neshru said:


> Nah, it was still pretty good. It was mediocre on a Yamashita scale, but as a regular Naruto episode it was up there. The quality of all the other episodes done by the usual good ADs has really dropped a lot, though.



Yeah, that's what I meant. Other than 180 and the half episode Yamashita done, the other filler episodes don't even compare. You just expect his episode to be really high quality, and also him being able to bring in some top-notch animators. That's why I think the studio is having some money issues or saving up.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 3, 2010)

*Staff list for 189

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出
木村寛

絵コンテ
菅井嘉浩

作画監督
吉沼裕美

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
中尾友治　小野寺博文　徳倉栄一　鳥海真裕
岩田幸子　栗井重紀　長田絵里　谷口嘉浩
岡田雅人

第二原画
吉田浩基　松本鉄也　菅井嘉浩　橋本健司*


----------



## insane111 (Dec 3, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Man, I was expecting the preview to be better. Knowing that it's being done by Sunagawa that is.



Considering the credits from Newtype are wrong 80% of the time these days it might not even be him. Or maybe he's only doing half of the episode.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 3, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Considering the credits from Newtype are wrong 80% of the time these days it might not even be him. Or maybe he's only doing half of the episode.



Aw, alright. Thanks insane. I'll take it with a grain of salt then.


----------



## Archah (Dec 7, 2010)

*Next ADs*

*12/16 - 191:* Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo
*12/23 - 192:* Hong Rong
*01/06 - 193:* Tanaka Chiyuki


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 7, 2010)

*thanx Archah, So yet another animator gets an his/her chance to be an animation director. With these filler it seem like Perroit is really testing the water *


----------



## Archah (Dec 7, 2010)

Matsumoto Kengo have been key animator in some Suzuki episodes like 85 or 123, as well as Naruto Shippuuden movies, so i'd expect an awesome art/animation :3


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 7, 2010)

*Wasn't Kengo Matsumoto the one who did the Konan part and the part when Naruto was falling down in OP7 *


----------



## Archah (Dec 9, 2010)

Newtype was wrong again :|

*Episode 190*

*Animation director:* Takemoto Tatsuki (183) & Hong Beom-seok (183)
*Chief animation director:* Asai Seiko


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 9, 2010)

Archah said:


> Newtype was wrong again :|
> 
> *Episode 190*
> 
> ...



Hmm, seems isane111 was right. I thought Newtype was usually right. Oh well, parts of the preview looked pretty good, I'm assuming they were Matsumoto's parts.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 9, 2010)

*here the full staff list of 189

本
彦久保雅博

演出
木村寛

絵コンテ
菅井嘉浩

作画監督
吉沼裕美

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
中尾友治　小野寺博文　徳倉栄一　鳥海真裕
岩田幸子　栗井重紀　長田絵里　谷口嘉浩
岡田雅人

第二原画
吉田浩基　松本鉄也　菅井嘉浩　橋本健司*


----------



## neshru (Dec 9, 2010)

Only 3 new names? Don't we usually get info for he next 4 or 5 episodes?

Anyway, now that we know the fillers won't end with the start of the new year, I see two possible scenarios for the next arc: either Bleach will end or go into shitty fillers mode so they can have the Bleach animators help on the next Naruto movie, and the save the Naruto anime that way, or Pierrot doesn't give a shit anymore and thinks a season of mediocre episodes is fine as long as they throw a Suzuki or Wakabayashi episode into the mix.


----------



## Dei (Dec 9, 2010)

neshru said:


> Only 3 new names? Don't we usually get info for he next 4 or 5 episodes?
> 
> Anyway, now that we know the fillers won't end with the start of the new year, I see two possible scenarios for the next arc: either Bleach will end or go into shitty fillers mode so they can have the Bleach animators help on the next Naruto movie, and the save the Naruto anime that way, or Pierrot doesn't give a shit anymore and thinks a season of mediocre episodes is fine as long as they throw a Suzuki or Wakabayashi episode into the mix.



I vote for the last one considering they will need animators for beezlebud aswell .. Perriot has really become a mediocre studio it would be alot better if they focused only on bleach and naruto instead of picking up a new anime....


----------



## neshru (Dec 9, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> I vote for the last one considering they will need animators for beezlebud aswell .. Perriot has really become a mediocre studio it would be alot better if they focused only on bleach and naruto instead of picking up a new anime....


As far as I know, Pierrot has always handled a third series besides Naruto and Bleach in the past years. Unless this beezlebud is something special, I don't really see it being a problem.


----------



## Dei (Dec 9, 2010)

neshru said:


> As far as I know, Pierrot has always handled a third series besides Naruto and Bleach in the past years. Unless this beezlebud is something special, I don't really see it being a problem.



Really  what series have they handled? I think bezzlebud will be a long running series. If it is i can see it being a problem


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 9, 2010)

neshru said:


> Only 3 new names? Don't we usually get info for he next 4 or 5 episodes?
> 
> Anyway, now that we know the fillers won't end with the start of the new year, I see two possible scenarios for the next arc: either Bleach will end or go into shitty fillers mode so they can have the Bleach animators help on the next Naruto movie, and the save the Naruto anime that way, or Pierrot doesn't give a shit anymore and thinks a season of mediocre episodes is fine as long as they throw a Suzuki or Wakabayashi episode into the mix.


Lets hope Pierrot takes your first choice cuz I couldn't agree with you more, lets hope for the best man


----------



## neshru (Dec 9, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Really  what series have they handled?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 16, 2010)

*Staff list for 191

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
渡部周

絵コンテ
浪速勉

作画監督
河合滋樹、松本顕吾

原画
九鬼朱　多田雅治　津曲大介　冨澤佳也乃
練木正宏　福田忠　福世真奈美　藤井孝博
松本昌代　満田一
ぴえろ作画室
大河原烈　小柳達也　朱暁　チョン・ヨンフン
西原理奈子*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 16, 2010)

2nd half of the episode was pretty damn good. I hope Matsumoto sticks around. I'd like to see him do an episode by himself.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Dec 17, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> 2nd half of the episode was pretty damn good. I hope Matsumoto sticks around. I'd like to see him do an episode by himself.



How many Matsumotos work on the show?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 21, 2010)

*Same thing happen to me Neshru when I was uploading my Hiroyuki Yamashita MAD. There two ways to get past this

1) have this in description box




			Disclaimer
1- " This video is for entertainment purposes and is non profit"
2- "Copyright Disclaimer Under Section 107 of the Copyright Act 1976, allowance is made for "fair use" for purposes such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching, scholarship, and research. Fair use is a use permitted by copyright statute that might otherwise be infringing. Non-profit, educational or personal use tips the balance in favor of fair use."
		
Click to expand...


2) mirror your video

Awesome MADs*


----------



## neshru (Dec 21, 2010)

I wonder if the first trick could work. My video got ista deleted, basically it was automatically deleted. So I wonder if anyone would even have the time to check the description box. But I'm a youtube noob, so who knows. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 21, 2010)

neshru said:


> I wonder if the first trick could work. My video got ista deleted, basically it was automatically deleted. So I wonder if anyone would even have the time to check the description box. But I'm a youtube noob, so who knows. Thanks for the tips.



The description box thing will only work for videos that don't get instantly flagged by their automated system (which is probably what is happening to you)


----------



## neshru (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah, thought so. Is there a safe place where to upload videos of that kind?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 21, 2010)

*If you don't want to mirror your video there always dailymotion*


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2010)

The art for next week's episode reminds me of Yumenosuke Tokuda. I think he might be involved.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 23, 2010)

*I almost forgot about this 

staff list of 192

脚本
宮田由佳

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
岸川寛良

作画監督
容洪

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
亀山進也　青柳重美　服部森樹朗　田中正弥
内原茂　武藤信宏　昆冨美子　石崎裕子
高木有詩　李始恩　清水麻未　容洪
Cha,Myoung-jun Kim,Joong-ho　Lim,Chea-duk
Zang,You-shick

第二原画
一ノ瀬結梨　吉倉明日美　池谷祥明　中村進也
F.A.Iインターナショナル
J-CUBE　TripleA
White Line　ハヤシ株式会社*


----------



## neshru (Dec 24, 2010)

This week's episode was interesting because they used one or two *good* animators along with the crappy ones you usually see on the Hong Rong episodes. In fact, the animation style during Kiba/Neji's attack looks familiar.


----------



## geG (Dec 24, 2010)

There are always one or two good animators in those episodes. I remember scenes in 164 and 174 that looked a lot better than the rest of the episode


----------



## neshru (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, but this time the good animators really were on a different level of good. I don't think I've ever seen animation so solid on a Hong Rong episode before.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 24, 2010)

neshru said:


> Yeah, but this time the good animators really were on a different level of good. I don't think I've ever seen animation so solid on a Hong Rong episode before.



I agree. I usually spot some good parts in Hong Rong's episode, but the Kiba(Neji) part was pretty damn good. I would like to know the key animator who done that part. Hell, I would look foward to Hong Rong episodes more often if he has that guy animating in his episodes. Definately one of his best episodes.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 24, 2010)

neshru said:


> Yeah, but this time the good animators really were on a different level of good. I don't think I've ever seen animation so solid on a Hong Rong episode before.


That would have been way better for episode 164 that they did for this week's new episode, I mean the mediocre/bad animators handle fillers better than canon *sigh*



Alchemist73 said:


> I agree. I usually spot some good parts in Hong Rong's episode, but the Kiba(Neji) part was pretty damn good. I would like to know the key animator who done that part. Hell, I would look foward to Hong Rong episodes more often if he has that guy animating in his episodes. Definately one of his best episodes.


He did good on episode 132 with Jiraiya vs Pain even tho he had 3-4 assistants but either way he did good on it, I think Hong Rong is better on mission, talking, flashback episodes than fighting ones


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 1, 2011)

Toshiyuki Tsuru & Hirofumi Suzuki were in charge of the UNIQLO special Naruto ep. Norio Matsumoto, Tokuyuki Matsutake & Hiroyuki Yamashita seem to be involved as well according to a guess of a sakuota who watched it.

Looking forward to it. 

It's getting distributed today, so I'm sure it will surface on the internet any time soon.


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn, I'm looking forward to it as well now. Looks really promising.


----------



## neshru (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess that's really where a lot of the budget for the fall season went


----------



## Archah (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, really looking forward to it. It looks awesome


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 1, 2011)

neshru said:


> I guess that's really where a lot of the budget for the fall season went



Had to. I'm kind of happy about it too.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jan 1, 2011)

THE ANIMATION/ARTWORK WAS BEAUTIFULLL, especially on the Naruto vs Sasuke, Sasuke vs Itachi & Naruto vs Pain scene and those flashbacks when they were little just BEAUTIFUL, taijutsu scene with Naruto vs Sasuke was BEASTTTT


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 1, 2011)

As for the scenes, here are my bets.

Hiroyuki Yamashita - non-action parts
Norio Matsumoto - Naruto part 1 action scenes
Tokuyuki Matsutake - Naruto vs. Sasuke and the fights around it


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 1, 2011)

*I second that 

a Naruto MAD with those animators

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulBiSoTWNbc[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 1, 2011)

I third that. Everything's on the money.


----------



## neshru (Jan 1, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita - non-action parts


Also the part where Naruto and Sasuke throw kunais at each other, and possibly some of the action scenes that follow that. But it's hard to make a decent prediction from that super lower quality video.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a question.  The recent filler episode about the musician lady that was in love with Kakashi--- I feel like... the second half maybe was really good.  It was colorful and the faces were really expressive and it was kind of charmingly cartoony since it was them as kids and whatnot.  Anyway who directed the animation for that ep and what others have they done (in both part 1 and shippuden)??

Thanks dudes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 1, 2011)

Personally most of all of it looked to be in Suzuki's style. But I could be wrong.

And yeah, it is shame those very same animators won't do nothing similar to the OVA in the canon anime. Guess that after doing this they are now focusing on the new movie.


----------



## neshru (Jan 1, 2011)

Warsaint777 said:


> Anyway who directed the animation for that ep and what others have they done (in both part 1 and shippuden)??


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 1, 2011)

Righteous. 

Yashimta is apparently my favorite right now.  What else is he working on lately besides naruto?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 1, 2011)

*



			Personally most of all of it looked to be in Suzuki's style. But I could be wrong.

And yeah, it is shame those very same animators won't do nothing similar to the OVA in the canon anime. Guess that after doing this they are now focusing on the new movie.
		
Click to expand...


 Suzuki was the animation director




			Yashimta is apparently my favorite right now. What else is he working on lately besides naruto?
		
Click to expand...

Hiroyuki was originally an Gonzo employee working on show like Solty Rei and Pumpkin Scissors but after Gonzo downsize. he had move over to Pierrot which he's has been working exclusively on Naruto Shippuden 

While working on Shippuden, he developed an unique style that suitable for the series that's brings Kishimoto's designs to life under the influences of Hirofumi Suzuki and Tetsuya Nishio.

*


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 1, 2011)

I gotta talk to you more.  You know stuff.

When is Hiroyuki's next episode coming out? 

And also I'm confused-- Was it Hiroyuki or Norio Matsumoto that did the amazing Hidan/Kakuzu vs. Team 5 episode?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 1, 2011)

*Both Hiroyuki and Nori had worked on episode 85, to see what parts they did check the video in my sig  *


----------



## Archah (Jan 5, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*01/13 - 194:* Kouda Masayuki
*01/20 - 195:* Namima Masatoshi
*01/27 - 196:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
*02/03 - NO EPISODE*


----------



## neshru (Jan 5, 2011)

Interesting. The fact that they are skipping a week (which means a special will follow) and the fact that they are saving Yamashita (he should have done episode 194 following the previous rotation) could mean canon will resume shortly after 196.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 5, 2011)

> Next ADs
> 
> 01/13 - 194: Kouda Masayuki
> 01/20 - 195: Namima Masatoshi
> ...



*Thanx Archah, it's like a good month even though I thought that episode 196 will be the one that gets a really good animation director conisider it might have few manga panels.

I'm really looking forward for February's AD list*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 5, 2011)

I really hope Genichirou Abe works on 194. He was one of the spotlights on 180.


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> I really hope Genichirou Abe works on 194. He was one of the spotlights on 180.



It's not likely imho. He worked on 180 just because Hirofumi Suzuzki worked on SoreDomo #1 and Shaft was "returning a favor".


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope canon returns soon. I haven't watched naruto since the fillers began, but recently I cycled back and saw some scenes from the pain arc and that got me pumped.


----------



## geG (Jan 5, 2011)

Also, 195's name should be Masatoshi Hakanda.


----------



## lHydral (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not recognizing any of the ADs for January, is there anyone in particular to look forward to?


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2011)

194, though don't expect it to look as good as 180.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

*Staff list for 193脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

絵コンテ
三田茂

演出・作画監督
田中ちゆき

作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
丸山泰英　山田歩　桑野佳子　山崎敦子
小坂倫洋　Park Dae Yeol　中井恵巳　増田伸孝
武藤信宏　津熊建徳　渡部ゆかり　石田慶一
松尾真彦　鮫島寿志　冨澤佳也乃
スタジオライブ　宮司好文
グラフィティ　入江俊博　小市由佳　田中志穂
ぴえろ作画室　大河原烈　富田恵美



New Ending
新エンディング
絵コンテ・演出・作画監督・原画
松竹徳幸

原画
浅野勝也　黒津安明　櫻井親良　鈴木博文

AD/Storyboard:
Tokuyuki Matsutake

Animators:
Katsuya Asano, Toshiyuki Tsuru, Chikara Sakurai and Hirofumi Suzuki 
*


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2011)

Those would be some nice animators for the ED, if there actually was any animation...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 6, 2011)

neshru said:


> Those would be some nice animators for the ED, if there actually was any animation...



This. I wasn't expecting any action, but dang, there just really wasn't anything in it. You would think Matsutake would come up with something better, but oh well. Next ep. looks good, and great in some parts. Not expecting it to be as good as 180, but certainly above average.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

*I guess each of them did one of girls*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I guess each of them did one of girls*



Possibly. It's pretty hard to tell though, with all the fog and what not.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Clearly they pulled most of those guys resources for the recent/upcoming eps and the uniqlo ova.

Is it my correct understanding that these really good episodes we love so much by norio and the others can take up to 3 months to animate?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

*Well it all depends, I remember reading that ShingoYamashita saying it took like a month or so to do his part( the first 7 minutes of the episode 167) *


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Well it all depends, I remember reading that ShingoYamashita saying it took like a month or so to do his part( the first 7 minutes of the episode 167) *



Did he do all the keyframe animation?  Or... did he draw ALL the frames??   I'm still not 100% on how all that works though.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

*He did the key animation, in-between animation, and finishing animation*


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Meaning, everything?  That's effing insane.  I suppose a whole month of doing it 40 hours a week would be enough for 7 mins of good animation, though.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, both he and Norio Matsumoto did all the animation for their specific parts of the episode. Only the middle section of that episode had different people doing the key animation and in-between animation.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Yeah, both he and Norio Matsumoto did all the animation for their specific parts of the episode. Only the middle section of that episode had different people doing the key animation and in-between animation.



Thats sick.  Do you know what shots/scenes of the ep separate the parts done by them respectively?  I love comparing styles and technique.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2011)

From what I remember, Shingo Yamashita did everything from the beginning until Naruto destroys the necklace, and Norio Matsumoto did everything from Nagato activating Chibaku Tensei until the end. Everything else in between that was Kenichi Kutsuna, Atsushi Wakabayashi, and a bunch of in-between animators.

Or was it 2nd key animators? I always forget if there's a difference


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

*Yeah Geg, that's sounds about right*


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Wakabayashi was credited for key animation just because he completly re-drew one or two little scenes.

The most of the awesome full moving background animation was the work of 2nd key animators from GoHands.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet thanks Geg.  You guyz are so smart. 



liborek3 said:


> most of the awesome full moving background animation was the work of 2nd key animators from GoHands.



OMG Like the upward shot of when Pein's doing the series of backflips and the huge subtly panned block of earth in the background???  I looooove that shot!!!!1. 


I may just ask this favor upright just cuz it'd be so awesome for me--- 

My folder of 'Greatest Naruto Fights' is full of eps named based on who is in the fight and not their episode #.  Names like, "Guren vs. 3-Tails" or "Team 5 vs. Akatsuki".  So that whenever people talk about who did what eps based on their ep number I'm always lost, and the chronology is often so fuzzy for me in the anime that looking for them would take me at least an hour. Obviously some of these fights are more than one ep, but I only count the one with the obviously exceptional animation.  

If any of you know these episode numbers by heart, please slap em down for me and I'll look up myself who worked on them--

*Spoiler*: __ 




PART ONE
-Naruto vs. Sasuke (already know, 133)
-Sasuke vs. Oro (death forets)
-Naruto vs. Kiba (where he's runnin on the wall n' shit)
-Rock Lee vs. Gaara (before the gate breaks)
-Third Hokage vs. Orochimaru (and the 1st and 2nd Hokages)


SHIPPUDEN
-Kyuubi vs. Pein (167)
-Hinata vs. Pein (166)
-Kyuubi vs. Oro (with the chakra gun)
-Sakura/Chiyo vs. Sasori (with the 100 puppet army)
-Sasuke vs. Itachi (the second ep, with Susonoo)
-Guren vs. 3-Tails
-Team 5 vs. Hidan/Kakuzu 
-Sasuke vs. Deidara 
-Asuma's Funeral (that beautiful ep with no fight)
-Pein vs. Jiraiya (with the dog and bird summons and etc.)
-Team Snake vs. Killer Bee




Thanks a ton in advance.  <3


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

*



			Sasuke vs. Oro (death forets)
-Naruto vs. Kiba (where he's runnin on the wall n' shit)
-Rock Lee vs. Gaara (before the gate breaks)
-Third Hokage vs. Orochimaru (and the 1st and 2nd Hokages)
		
Click to expand...

Naruto Episode 30
Naruto Episode 44-45
Naruto Episode 48
Naruto Episode 71




			-Kyuubi vs. Oro (with the chakra gun)
-Sakura/Chiyo vs. Sasori (with the 100 puppet army)
-Sasuke vs. Itachi (the second ep, with Susonoo)
-Guren vs. 3-Tails
-Team 5 vs. Hidan/Kakuzu 
-Sasuke vs. Deidara 
-Asuma's Funeral (that beautiful ep with no fight)
-Pein vs. Jiraiya (with the dog and bird summons and etc.)
-Team Snake vs. Killer Bee
		
Click to expand...


Naruto Shippūden Episode 42
Naruto Shippūden Episode 26
Naruto Shippūden Episode 99
Naruto Shippūden Episode 138
Naruto Shippūden Episode 85
Naruto Shippūden Episode 123
Naruto Shippūden Episode 82
Naruto Shippūden Episode 131-133
Naruto Shippūden Episode 143*


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 6, 2011)

GASP 

:mj

I got to thinking, 143 is one of the coolest eps I've ever seen, but it's animation was directed by this Gouro guy whom seems to have been the AD for a lot of other episodes that I don't recall being that significant.  What's going on there?  Why was 143 so awesome?


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 8, 2011)

eh? I bumped this because I am a sinner.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 11, 2011)

Warsaint777 said:


> I got to thinking, 143 is one of the coolest eps I've ever seen, but it's animation was directed by this Gouro guy whom seems to have been the AD for a lot of other episodes that I don't recall being that significant.  What's going on there?  Why was 143 so awesome?


People develop and refine their skills over time and I think that's the main reason as to why that ep stood out in comparison to the earlier ones. Atsushi Nigorikawa & Gorou also did 26, which has lots of ambition but ends up falling short (though a lot of people love that ep.). They only really hit it out of the park in 135-- where Gorou was the Chief Animation Director--and 143.

I think it's also a case where some of non-Pierrot key animators were of a higher caliber than Gorou's other episodes, but I haven't gone and checked out the credits myself.


----------



## neshru (Jan 11, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Atsushi Nigorikawa & Gorou also did 26, which has lots of ambition but ends up falling short


Personally, I think 26 is still much more impressive than 143. It has a bunch of still shots and some parts with pretty mediocre animation but so does 143, and when it comes to the good animation I think 26 has a lot more scenes that really stand out. 143 had the awesome sword fighting scene, but I think the level of polish and the overall animation effort is much bigger in 26.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think episode 143 was a lot more fluid as a whole. But 26 seemed to be more polished or more consistent. The animation was great in 26, and only had a few parts that stood out from the rest of the episode in terms of different styles. I don't think having different styles necessarily makes the episode more fluid, but the different styles in 143 certainly were more fluid than in 26, well that's at least my opinion. The action was a lot higher in 143 than 26 as well. To each their own I guess.


----------



## neshru (Jan 11, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> I think episode 143 was a lot more fluid as a whole.


I think it's the exact opposite. In 26 even the less important scenes and the little movements are fluid and nicely animated, while in 143 the less important stuff and the little movements are for the most part static or have shaky animation. That's why I think 26 is much more polished as a whole.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 13, 2011)

It'd been a while since I saw 26 all the way thru, so I just did.  It's really, really good.  There are a couple short bits when the 10 and 100 first clash that I never, ever forgot, (Sakura in melee, sideview of 10 puppets charging).

Honestly though both that one and 143 have some rough edges.  Most of the Hachbi scene I thought was bad looking (especially the transformation), and 26 often had awkward frame connection/fluidity, etc.  But the fact is they're still both awesome eps and I dream of a world where every episode of Naruto is as good. 

ps I had no idea 135 was done by this guy.  Dling now.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 13, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden Episode 194 Staff List

本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
拙者五郎

作画監督
甲田正行

原画
前田義宏　吉野三郎　石上ひろ美　高橋香織
星和伸　今里佳子　今井有文　玉木慎吾
津曲大介　拙者五郎

ぴえろ福岡分室
二宮常雄

ぴえろ作画室
富田恵美　チョン・ヨンフン　朱暁　小柳達也
甲田正行

第二原画
エクラアニマル　GoHands
高橋千春　上竹哲郎　立花昌之

中村プロダクション
田中耕平　水野辰哉　中森晃太郎

アニメーションスタジオ　アートランド
森光弘　竹縄利名　谷友子　石井かおり

ぴえろ福岡分室
富田美文　大久保美香　徳永久美子　江藤鮎子
井上美穂

動画工房*


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 13, 2011)

So Hiromi Ishigami from One Piece worked on this episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 13, 2011)

As for the episode 180, 194 is awesome in animation and drawings but in a major awesome level. Kouda/Gorou is a great duo, and it's a disappointmente for wasting it in the fillers. But this statement is valid for all the previous filler episodes awesome animators.

Next episode seems good too. Next week we'll know if the name listed is correct because I can't find anything on that animator. 

After the 196 I think it's the turn of Eum Ik-Hyun (don't like it) 'cause we missed him from 11 episodes (when 196 will be on air) followed by Aohachi Yoshinobu (can be great or not, depends...).


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> So Hiromi Ishigami from One Piece worked on this episode.


She worked on Naruto before, back in the Sanbi arc


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 13, 2011)

Geg said:


> She worked on Naruto before, back in the Sanbi arc



Had to've been that one awesome ep with Guren and the 3tail fighting.  I remember jumping up and down to that episode.  

Do you think the OP animator that worked on 194 did stuff on the One Piece movies?  There are some similarities.  Amazing episode, looks like it was expensive to make.  

Oh also do we know yet whose working on the next ep?  It looks good.


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2011)

Warsaint777 said:


> Had to've been that one awesome ep with Guren and the 3tail fighting.  I remember jumping up and down to that episode.



Actually I'm pretty sure she only did scenes in those crappy Yuuki Kinoshita episodes. Like I'm pretty sure that short scene of Hinata fighting Guren was Hiromi Ishigami.

I wish she had returned for those episodes in the Pain arc; she definitely could have helped improve episode 163.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 13, 2011)

Geg said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure she only did scenes in those crappy Yuuki Kinoshita episodes. Like I'm pretty sure that short scene of Hinata fighting Guren was Hiromi Ishigami.



Ohhh like when Hinata was using the multiplying strike move thing?  I actually explicitly remember those few seconds, bein like, "Huh, this is cool."  Are any of those episodes good in full besides 99, far as you can remember?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 13, 2011)

*If you talking about action wise then no*


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 13, 2011)

194 was pretty awesome, It was very consistent and had beautiful art. I've really enjoyed watching it, despite it being filler.

Ishigami


----------



## neshru (Jan 13, 2011)

Animation in 194 really is quite impressive. The first part looks nice and everything, but the whole fight at the end looks pretty damn good. Stuff was moving so fast at times that my eyes had problems keeping track of the action. The very last part of the fight (from the point Naruto and Sasuke throw kunais at the bad guy) is particularly impressive, the character movement there is so solid. I wonder who did that.
Any known/recognizable animator that worked on this episode?

Anyway, I'm giving up on the idea that canon may come back soon. This must have been this season's high budget episode, just like 180 was for the fall season. I'm still trying to figure out what's up with Yamashita though, so strange he was neither on the ED nor on this episode.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 13, 2011)

I think Ishigami's part is the final fight, starts with the 3 guys attacking with chains until Sasuke kicks a guy that goes through 3 rocks. 

Edit: It looks like she did some parts of the final fight as well. Like the part where Sasuke Pulls the guy with his rope line or something.


----------



## neshru (Jan 13, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> I think Ishigami's part is the final fight


The final fight is certainly done by more than one animator. And if this Ishigami guy did work for the Three-tails arc, I doubt he did the part I'm talking about. There's nothing that moves like this on those episodes.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 13, 2011)

This hasn't been said, so I don't know if it's just that obvious to everybody else or what, but Gorou did the part where Naruto and Sasuke were rolling down the hill, right? Seems like the mystery of who did the Sasuke vs. Itachi fight in 135 is solved (it was between him and Hiroaki Imaki, I think). 'Twas a eureka moment for me since I still hadn't gotten a handle on his style until this episode.


----------



## neshru (Jan 13, 2011)

If Gorou is the only animator shared by 135, 143 and 194, then it's definitely him. That pretty unique style must belong to the same animator, and since it was used in all of those 3 episodes it must be an animator that worked on all three.

Speaking of Gorou, he could be behind the first part of the final fight in 194, since this style in 194 matches with this in 180, and in the same scene the style of this kick (both the animation and the drawings) was used several times in 143. Or maybe it's just an effect of his influence as animation director in 143 and director on 180/194.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 13, 2011)

neshru said:


> The final fight is certainly done by more than one animator. And if this Ishigami guy did work for the Three-tails arc, I doubt he did the part I'm talking about. There's nothing that moves like this on those episodes.



That's what I said, she didn't do the whole fight for sure. Plus Ishigami have improved a lot over time.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 14, 2011)

neshru said:


> If Gorou is the only animator shared by 135, 143 and 194, then it's definitely him. That pretty unique style must belong to the same animator, and since it was used in all of those 3 episodes it must be an animator that worked on all three.


Taking a glance at the credits between those 3 episodes (and 26 too with the part at the end with Sakura) the only other animator that's shared between those 3 is Masayuki Kouda. I'm taking Gorou over Kouda here. The pictures that you posted indicate that those kinds of effects/style are indicative of the episodes he's worked on and his animation seems to be what everything else is derived from.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 14, 2011)

So I guess we can't look forward to an epically animated canon episode for a long while then eh?


----------



## braves41 (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think so. It's just about that time again for another Tsuru/Suzuki episode and Yamashita hasn't done anything in a while so he must be up to something too. 

That's assuming that canon episodes really will start up in a few weeks.

EDIT: I guess this could also depend on your definition of "long".  Still feel likes yesterday when I was watching 167 for the first time.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 14, 2011)

*The last thing that Tsuru,Suzuki and Yamashita did together was the little Naruto vs. Sasuke OVA. *


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish that we could get a well made high budget episode every six weeks.  That would keep me feeling good.  I honestly wasn't too thrilled about 166 and 167 both being so superb, because I knew it was gonna draw out the periods of crap episodes.  

Again, I just ultimately wish Naruto wasn't even weekly... :/


----------



## insane111 (Jan 15, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> 194 was pretty awesome, It was very consistent and had beautiful art. I've really enjoyed watching it, despite it being filler.
> 
> Ishigami



hmm I've been saving up all these episodes until I eventually feel like marathoning them, but you've got me interested enough to check out 194 early


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2011)

insane111 said:


> hmm I've been saving up all these episodes until I eventually feel like marathoning them, but you've got me interested enough to check out 194 early



I have that effect on people. 

BTW, Anna Yamaguchi worked as an animation director on Shippuuden, so what was her episodes and were they good?

Edit: Oh, she did some of the worst episodes of the pain arc. Oh, never mind.


----------



## Corax (Jan 17, 2011)

> BTW, Anna Yamaguchi worked as an animation director on Shippuuden, so what was her episodes and were they good?


Episode 163.....


> I wish that we could get a well made high budget episode every six weeks


More or less it is like this. In Pain arc we had  episodes 152-162-166-167-173. You may add to this 159 and 169 if you want. And i must add that episodes 174 and 175 were very good.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

They better keep this level of animation up for the next arc.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> More or less it is like this. In Pain arc we had  episodes 152-162-166-167-173. You may add to this 159 and 169 if you want. And i must add that episodes 174 and 175 were very good.



I suppose you're right.  The inconsistency is just so great with Naruto that I have a hard time recognizing when an episode is simply "good".  Lately all I'm focusing on is an episode being amazing or terrible.

Just a heads up everyone: Thanks to suggestion from Blue, I watched the last episode of this series, "Birdy the Mighty Decode" (ep. 25), and it was done apparently by the exact guys that did 167.  It's freaking awesome and the similarity in technique is uncanny.  Definitely check it out if you don't feel like seeing the whole series, because it's a pretty exceptionally animated anime (for all the combat scenes, at least).


----------



## Corax (Jan 17, 2011)

All long-running shonen titles are inconsistent because it is very hard to maintain the hight quality of animation for 300 or 400+ episodes.


----------



## neshru (Jan 17, 2011)

Warsaint777 said:


> Lately all I'm focusing on is an episode being amazing or terrible.


I wonder if we're watching the same series. Since the start of the Pain arc and even through this filler arc most of the episodes have looked mediocre to okay. Not consistently great or bad, but definitely consistent in a way. Really good episodes are now few and far between, but terrible episodes are even harder to find.


----------



## Corax (Jan 17, 2011)

In my opinion only episodes 163 and 157 (first part) were terrible. For example the first arc had a lot more terrible episodes (Gai vs Gai etc.)


----------



## neshru (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree on 163, or even 157, but I can't remember any other terrible episode since the start of the Pain arc. That makes it 2 terrible episodes over two entire arcs. And if you consider that there are no terrible episodes after the start of the Jiraiya/Pain fight, that makes it 2 terrible episodes over about 70 episodes. That's hardly a lot.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 18, 2011)

My standards are a tad high.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 18, 2011)

185 stood out as being pretty terrible to me, but I think that was a combination of the terrible script to go along with Tsutomu Ohshiro's animation. The episodes that are outsourced to Jiwoo Animation are pretty wretched in general. I do remember a few that weren't so terrible, though. We get one once every 10 or so episodes, so we're due for another one....


----------



## neshru (Jan 18, 2011)

braves41 said:


> The episodes that are outsourced to Jiwoo Animation are pretty wretched in general.


I think there's worse, to be honest. Of course they never come close to the good looking episodes, but they are pretty solid in their mediocrity. When I think about terrible looking episodes, it's always some other outsourcing studio that comes to mind.
Though I have to say that with the current setup Jiwoo Animation has probably become the weakest of the outsourcing studios, but that's more because the quality of the others has improved.


----------



## Corax (Jan 18, 2011)

Minoru Morita is form Jiwoo?Because his Gai vs Gai  episode 24 is the worst of all. It is good that he,Kim Dae-Hoon, Yang.Kwang-Seok and Shin’ichi Suzuki aren't working on the anime now.


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2011)

No, that was from Mouse. They're still around, doing the "team 12" episodes.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 19, 2011)

Didn't they touch up that episode for DVD release?  I heard this but the rebooted edition was still so bad I hear I can't imagine the first one.

Anyway does anybody remember a short scene in or near 24 of Neji vs Neji that was actually really good?  It was seriously only 10 seconds but it had really well animated melee and it ended with a divine rotation.  Who did that I wonder, because the rest of the ep. was lame looking I recall.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure that was Hiroyuki Yamashita. The guess on wiki sakuga says that he did the Team Guy fights in that ep. I think the first KA he ever did for the show was the part at the beginning of episode 17 where Naruto gets up from taking a nap. He obviously hadn't completely developed his own style by that point. Those two scenes stood out when I was rewatching those episodes and looking out for Yamashita.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 20, 2011)

*NARUTO-疾風伝-195 Staff List

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出
土屋浩幸

絵コンテ
浪速勉

作画監督
波間田正俊

原画
松原京子　桂木杏　辻美也子　久保田誓
窪詔之　猪瀬富士夫　嘉村弘之　大竹紀子
ぴえろ福岡分室
二宮常雄　富田美文　大久保美香　徳永久美子
井上美穂　江藤鮎子

第二原画
吉田忠勝　李始恩

HEBARAKI

CHOI MI JA　KIM MI JIN　KIM TAE YOUNG
ＭＳＣ　　　　ぴえろ作画室
水竹修治　　有賀建真　臼木清貴

NARA ANIMATION*


----------



## Archah (Jan 20, 2011)

It was good in terms of art & animation. Not at best level, but it's ok. Next episode looks like Hiromi with Kanezuka as assistant.


----------



## neshru (Jan 20, 2011)

It was on the level of most of the in-house episodes these days, which is decent at best. I really hope they will go back to the old setup once the new arc starts, were they had one really good episode every 2.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jan 20, 2011)

neshru said:


> It was on the level of most of the in-house episodes these days, which is decent at best. I really hope they will go back to the old setup once the new arc starts, were they had one really good episode every 2.



I think the setup for this filler has been pretty good. I gotta be honest i dont really see this downgrade in quality for inhouse eps that you do. The episodes that iv expected to look great def have......just the content itself i didnt care about.


----------



## neshru (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a pretty big drop to be honest. Except for a few (178, 180, 186, 191 and 194), the episodes that would have looked great a year ago (the ones with the good animation directors and directors) now hardly look better than the outsourced episodes.
Really, if you compare last year's fall season (Jiraya/Pain and Itachi/Sasuke episodes) with this year's fall season, the difference is depressing.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure filler arcs have an inherently lower budget, regardless of who is doing the episodes. So I don't think it's safe to use these current episodes as a reference.


----------



## neshru (Jan 20, 2011)

I certainly hope they will go back to the old way of doing things once the new canon arc starts, but I don't think it's a given. This trend of avoiding a fixed rotation and using crappy animators even on the episodes that should look good started right after the Pain arc, it wasn't used on any other filler arc (except for the second part of the Sanbi arc, but that was due to the movie being produced).


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 20, 2011)

That episode was a bit of a tease.  Honestly it was beautiful, a lot of the normal talking animation, and the villain was really well drawn, but besides the brief beautiful shot of sasuke blowing fire, there wasn't much action let alone well animated action.  I think it was a money issue and not a talent issue-- this AD is probably even awesomer than what this ep shows.  I look forward to see him again.

Oh also the explosions were awesome though, too.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't seen the episode yet, but I'd like to know how Chikashi Kubota got on this particular episode....


----------



## neshru (Jan 20, 2011)

Episode was nothing special. Is that guy supposed to be good?


----------



## braves41 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would say so. He started out on Xebec and went to GAINAX due to Sushio's invitation (). I liked his part in *Dead Leaves* and he was an AD for 2 episodes of* Gurren Lagann*. The only part I know so far that he personally did animated was the part in the OP right after the title card where you see Simon and Lagann flying. People would probably know him from being the character designer on* Shikabane Hime*.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 20, 2011)

Whoa! Chikashi Kubota worked on Naruto? Wow...Naruto is getting a lot of big names. Are you sure there was no special scene in the latest episode?

I have to check it out.



> Episode was nothing special. Is that guy supposed to be good?


Of course yeah, he usually works with Mamoru Hosada.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just watched it and it agree that it wasn't anything special, but nothing offensive. Apparently some Studio Pierrot Fukuoka people made their debut as a key animator on this episode so hopefully one of them will develop into somebody noteworthy. 

The only parts I could see Kubota being responsible for are some of the explosions or the part where the thieves got nervous and one guy ran to alert his boss. I'm leaning on the latter. Nothing else stands out as much. Otherwise, I think he was just that high in the credits due to his reputation and not reflective of the amount of work he did. Even if that part was his, it wasn't that great. Just nice to look at for what it was. 

According to sakuga wiki, it's his first work since *Eva 2.22* (about 1 and a half years). A bit of a warm-up, I guess, for whatever he was lined up in the future. I _am _still surprised to see him on here. I wonder what else they might have up their sleeve for this season.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 20, 2011)

*Anybody have an idea why we been seeing alot random animation directors and not the usual suspects*


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 21, 2011)

You guys really didn't even think it was good?  I promise you this episode was made up of twice as many frames/drawings as your average episode.  The slow-mo shot of Shika walking past and grinning at the bandit was like so many perfect drawings in succession.  That crap is expensive and time consuming.  This episode was at least SUPPOSED to be a big deal.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 21, 2011)

*



			Whoa! Chikashi Kubota worked on Naruto? Wow...Naruto is getting a lot of big names. Are you sure there was no special scene in the latest episode?
		
Click to expand...

This isn't his first time working on Naruto, he probably retutning a favor though




			I just watched it and it agree that it wasn't anything special, but nothing offensive. Apparently some Studio Pierrot Fukuoka people made their debut as a key animator on this episode so hopefully one of them will develop into somebody noteworthy.
		
Click to expand...

Like Hiroyuki Yamashita did*


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2011)

> Anybody have an idea why we been seeing alot random animation directors and not the usual suspects


Mb because they are working on the Movie 5?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 25, 2011)

Decided to watch episode ep. 195, because I heard Chikashi Kubota was on it. Wasn't anyting spectacular, but wasn't that bad either. I agree with braves41, I think the part with the thieves is his part. I don't know much about the guy, but from what I've seen in Gurren Lagann and Xam'd, he's good. Not sure what he was doing at Pierrot doing Naruto, but I have no problems with it.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 25, 2011)

*Well Chikashi Kubota did worked on Naruto before, Naruto: Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom if I remember correctly and with Masahiko Murata on Shikabane Hime *
.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 25, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Well Chikashi Kubota did worked on Naruto before, Naruto: Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom if I remember correctly and with Masahiko Murata on Shikabane Hime *
> .



Oh yeah, I forgot about him working on that movie. Hmm, that's interesing, so which episode was that?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 25, 2011)

*I'll have to go back and check*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Watched the preview of ep. 197 but I can't recognize the style of the animator. It's not Eum Ik-Hyun for sure. In some scene the art is very good. It can be Aoachi Yoshinobu but I'm doubtiful.
Maybe Tatsuki Takemoto and Beom-Seok Hong?


----------



## neshru (Jan 27, 2011)

The AD for 197 looks like Kawai to me. Possibly Tanaka or Tokuda again.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

neshru said:


> The AD for 197 looks like Kawai to me. Possibly Tanaka or Tokuda again.



Probably Tanaka. Kawai looks different in 162 and 173 and Tokuda has a personal style for the eyes and eyeliners, which I don't find in this preview.




*Spoiler*: __ 









Particularly the last shot reminds me the eyes style of the first series. In shippuuden is different. Compare this with the last pic:


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 27, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Well Chikashi Kubota did worked on Naruto before, Naruto: Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom if I remember correctly and with Masahiko Murata on Shikabane Hime *
> .



These are movies. It's nothing surprising. I meant the TV series.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 27, 2011)

If they're restarting the rota and actually following it, it should be

197: Chiyuki Tanaka & someone (since he recently did half of 193, it should be another half episode)
198: Ik-Hyun Eum 
199: Team 1 (Yamashita or Kanezuka)


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

insane111 said:


> If they're restarting the rota and actually following it, it should be
> 
> 197: Chiyuki Tanaka & someone (since he recently did half of 193, it should be another half episode)
> 198: Ik-Hyun Eum
> 199: Team 1 (Yamashita or Kanezuka)



Hmm. Can't believe half of 197 is composed by the pics that I posted previously and half is this 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Credit: Matrix XZ




The style are too much different. And if that sequence is from ep. 198 is definitely not Ik-Hyun Eum.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 27, 2011)

*Staff list for NARUTO Shippuden 196

脚本
渡邊大輔

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
木村寛

絵コンテ
菅井嘉浩

作画監督
吉沼裕美

総作画監督
朝井聖子

原画
中尾友治 小野寺博文 徳倉英一 鳥海真裕
岩田幸子 栗井重紀　長田絵里 谷口嘉浩
岡田雅人　山内東生雄　菅井嘉浩




			These are movies. It's nothing surprising. I meant the TV series.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe Kubota is turning a favor like Hirofumi Suzuki
 with Puella Magi Madoka Magica or preparing for something big 





darkap89 said:



			Hmm. Can't believe half of 197 is composed by the pics that I posted previously and half is this 

Spoiler:  




Credit: Matrix XZ




The style are too much different. And if that sequence is from ep. 198 is definitely not Ik-Hyun Eum.
		
Click to expand...


The way that the smoke looks familiar somehow *


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jan 27, 2011)

That screenshot reminds me some part of episode 143 !


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there a list of all the well or just interestingly animated episodes of this show?


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

We need the preview version of Tv Tokyo for see more of that... waiting for RAWs like Tv-Japan or similar groups


----------



## geG (Jan 27, 2011)

197 is almost definitely Kanezuka.

198 is probably Yamashita.

Ik-Hyun Eum, Ohshiro, and the rest of Team 4 might have been replaced by the new guys that did 195. At least until most of the Pierrot animators leave to work on the next movie.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 27, 2011)

*



			Is there a list of all the well or just interestingly animated episodes of this show?
		
Click to expand...


just check out my but there one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMIaU5DyDRQ[/YOUTUBE]





			197 is almost definitely Kanezuka.

198 is probably Yamashita.

Ik-Hyun Eum, Ohshiro, and the rest of Team 4 might have been replaced by the new guys that did 195. At least until most of the Pierrot animators leave to work on the next movie.
		
Click to expand...


Geg do you think that Seiko Asai will be the Cheif Animation Director for this arc since she helping out since episode 177 
*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Geg said:


> 197 is almost definitely Kanezuka.
> 
> 198 is probably Yamashita.
> 
> Ik-Hyun Eum, Ohshiro, and the rest of Team 4 might have been replaced by the new guys that did 195. At least until most of the Pierrot animators leave to work on the next movie.



Oh well, if they've replaced the Team 4 with the guy that has done ep 195 I'm happy. Never liked the style of Eum Ik-Hyun and the 195 art is pretty solid.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 27, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> just check out my but there one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulBiSoTWNbc[/YOUTUBE]*


Thanks bro


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 27, 2011)

*



			Oh well, if they've replaced the Team 4 with the guy that has done ep 195 I'm happy. Never liked the style of Eum Ik-Hyun and the 195 art is pretty solid.
		
Click to expand...


I came to like one of animators from Eum Ik-Hyun's team, Tsutomu Ohshiro And the reason why art was solid is because of Seiko Asai *


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I came to like one of animators from Eum Ik-Hyun's team, Tsutomu Ohshiro*



Some shot of his work? Team 4 episodes were generally awful for me (except for 158 and 168, i think for budget reasons)


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jan 27, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Some shot of his work? Team 4 episodes were generally awful for me (except for 158 and 168, i think for budget reasons)



And what about 84, it was amazing for a team 4 episode !


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 27, 2011)

*This not from Naruto but here a clip that he did

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3emXQ0r126o[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> And what about 84, it was amazing for a team 4 episode !



Ah, yep, that was their best work of all episodes produced. But they aren't costant sadly... the major works are bad.

@Animeblue Yep, already watched it, I want some Naruto scene. Nevermind


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2011)

I am fine with an old team 4. At least their episodes are ok-good (168 and 84). 195 wasn't spectacular either. They are better than Yamaguchi,Kinoshita,old team 12 and guys who did 115,116,117 and 118.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 27, 2011)

*Wasn't Hayato Date was the episode director for 84

Ok then Darkap89, Tsutomu did the Fūton Rasenshuriken attack in episode 168 although I do admit that he was a bad replacement for Hiroyuki since he normal do Naruto badass moments like where Naruto attacked Deidara with Rasengan or Naruto landing the FRS on Kakuzu *


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2011)

AD was Eum Ik-Hyun. Ed was Fukuda.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Wasn't Hayato Date was the episode director for 84
> 
> Ok then Darkap89, Tsutomu did the Fūton Rasenshuriken attack in episode 168 although I do admit that he was a bad replacement for Hiroyuki since he normal do Naruto badass moments like where Naruto attacked Deidara with Rasengan or Naruto landing the FRS on Kakuzu *



Hmm, watched it but nothing particular. Thanks anyway for the info. About team 4 it's all a question of you gonna hate it or love it. I'm in the first category.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 27, 2011)

The clip that Animeblue posted that Ohshiro was responsible for looked a lot more presentable than the work he's been doing on *Shippuden*. I wonder if it was a case of the AD correcting his drawings or that he's just developed in the wrong direction ever since then. I saw *Mezzo *TV a while back and his parts were just as identifiable as they are now and were in the same league as the work he's been doing on *Shippuden*. Needless to say, I'm not a fan of his.

Strangely enough, he worked on *FMA: Brotherhood* ep. 28. I have to rewatch that particular episode to see what he did there....

As for Kubota, I guessed elsewhere that he might have been working on *Onigamiden*. The episode he worked on also had an animator who worked on *Akira* (松原京子), so that might be a possible connection to Hirotsugu Kawasaki's next movie.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Preview of the special - Tv Tokyo version

tenohira

You need to press the button at the right.

From the more shot it seems that the AD of 198 is good aswell, but only that particular moment is animated differently, IMHO.


----------



## neshru (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the fighting scene and everything we see in both previews is still part of 197.

I wonder who was in charge of the fighting sequence. From the way it moves it might very well be Yamashita, but the art in that 2chan screenshot simply doesn't match. Either way, I'm sure it's someone I've seen before on Naruto. 
I need a higher quality version of the preview.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 27, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Preview of the special - Tv Tokyo version
> 
> tenohira
> 
> ...



I can't get it to play. When I click on the button, it says coming soon. Is there any other place to watch it?


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 28, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> I can't get it to play. When I click on the button, it says coming soon. Is there any other place to watch it?



No, I haven't mirrors of that


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jan 28, 2011)

I uploaded the trailer of episode 197/198 from TV-Japan's HD Raw  :


----------



## neshru (Jan 28, 2011)

where am I supposed to click? Can't read french


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 28, 2011)

Downloade! Thanks! Rep+

The new parts seems good. Only that scene with the "battle" has a different animation with less details. I think for fluid purposes.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 28, 2011)

*Here is the preview for those who can't get it to play at Tv Tokyo Naruto website
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-4Y5ZYTAE4[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Seem that I was too late*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh oh oh, a Naruto fight with the special animation?? Never seen that coming.........


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jan 28, 2011)

Judging by the tv preview, it looks like the next episode (or, if the fighting scene is from 198, two episodes) will be aired in HD. Still confuses me why they alternate between HD and SD 

I also thought that 197 looked like Kumiko Horikoshi, but then again some shots look like Shigeki Kawai. I'm guessing we'll find out soon.


----------



## Archah (Jan 28, 2011)

Uhm, imo 197 style looks like Shigeki Kawai/Kanezuka and 198 maybe like Gorou.


----------



## neshru (Jan 28, 2011)

I still can't get where you guys see scenes from 198 in the special's preview. All the scenes that happen after the fighting scene are still present in the 197 only preview.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 29, 2011)

neshru said:


> I still can't get where you guys see scenes from 198 in the special's preview. All the scenes that happen after the fighting scene are still present in the 197 only preview.



The special preview isn't only about 197. There are some scene of ep. 198 for sure, and the only one that can be and has a different animation is the little battle.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2011)

It is Shigeki i think. At least he did the first episode of the last canon arc.


----------



## neshru (Jan 29, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> The special preview isn't only about 197. There are some scene of ep. 198 for sure


Like what?
The battle has "different animation" because it's done by a different animator. Doesn't necessarily mean it's a completely different episode. Also, as I said, all the scenes that happen after the fight that we can see from the previews are present in both previews, so they can't be from 198.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 29, 2011)

neshru said:


> Like what?
> The battle has "different animation" because it's done by a different animator. Doesn't necessarily mean it's a completely different episode. Also, as I said, all the scenes that happen after the fight that we can see from the previews are present in both previews, so they can't be from 198.



They've never done a special preview only picking scene of the first part. For sure there are some scene of the second part in it and for me is that battle scene with shots of the raikage team.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 30, 2011)

i REALLY hate to be negative, but am i the only one that finds them super animating naruto vs. omoi and karui funny? it's like their trying to make up for the sage mode vs. pain animation....oh well, i'll take naruto getting any sort of super animation at this point. he needs it to catch up to sasuke in that regard.


----------



## neshru (Jan 30, 2011)

lol, "super animation". 
It's nothing new really, there are many episodes that are mostly done by average animators, but have this one above average animator for the most important scene.


----------



## Corax (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes this is true. Even ep 163 had a very good animated summon vs summon part.


----------



## neshru (Jan 30, 2011)

No, that's not what I'm talking about. Episode 163 had 99 shitty animators and one barely acceptable animator


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 30, 2011)

neshru said:


> lol, "super animation".
> It's nothing new really, there are many episodes that are mostly done by average animators, but have this one above average animator for the most important scene.



i've always called it super animation,lol. it seems easiest when compared to other names given to it. also, the point im getting at with my post is that i find it lol-worthy that the animaters think they can make up for the sage naruto vs. pain fight with naruto vs. these two. I know i was more excited watching naruto vs. pain in the manga, as opposed to him fighting karui and omoi.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 31, 2011)

omg that shot of them vs. the clouds looks rad.  I hope the whole special is as good looking.

Also, 163 HAD NINETY NINE ANIMATORS????  Do most episodes have nearly a hundered animators like that??


----------



## insane111 (Jan 31, 2011)

Warsaint777 said:


> omg that shot of them vs. the clouds looks rad.  I hope the whole special is as good looking.
> 
> Also, 163 HAD NINETY NINE ANIMATORS????  Do most episodes have nearly a hundered animators like that??



obviously he was exaggerating  It had 20, but the point was all of them were bad.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 1, 2011)

For anyone interested I just uploaded volume 4 of the Pain arc to . Don't get your hopes up though, after doing a quick skim through it looks like they were just as lazy with fixing errors in this one as all the rest.


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2011)

um, what's ADC? I'm not sure where to look for in the link you posted...


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2011)

I see, thanks.
I'm curious to see if they fixed the scene where Hinata seems to be floating over the ground in episode 166, and if they removed the smoke during the stabbing scene. I doubt 167 got touched at all.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 1, 2011)

The new list of ADs will be online this week?


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2011)

What "errors" would there have been in those episodes? Maybe you mean just like regular touch-ups


----------



## insane111 (Feb 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> What "errors" would there have been in those episodes? Maybe you mean just like regular touch-ups



I'm mainly talking about fixing the many disproportionate/deformed still-shots of peoples faces. Ironically enough the worst one of them all ws in Suzuki's episode. They used to do a pretty good job at fixing most of them back when I looked at the DVDs for S1 and 2


edit: on another note I finally found , it's up now.


----------



## neshru (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, they changed a whole lot of backgrounds in 166, even though they didn't really fix the Hinata floating over the terrain scene. And the smoke during the stabbing scene is still there.

They also redid random shots:


Episode 167 looked like it was left completely untouched.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 3, 2011)

neshru said:


> wow, they changed a whole lot of backgrounds in 166, even though they didn't really fix the Hinata floating over the terrain scene. And the smoke during the stabbing scene is still there.
> 
> They also redid random shots:



The weird Pain shot one and the little battle with Hinata?


----------



## Corax (Feb 3, 2011)

Flat Pain s face is still in?


----------



## lodmad (Feb 3, 2011)

neshru said:


> wow, they changed a whole lot of backgrounds in 166, even though they didn't really fix the Hinata floating over the terrain scene. And the smoke during the stabbing scene is still there.
> 
> They also redid random shots:
> 
> ...


I honestly think the TV one looks more accurate with Hinata's character, hence, it looks better to me.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 3, 2011)

Corax said:


> Flat Pain s face is still in?



If you're talking about this, here's your answer


----------



## neshru (Feb 3, 2011)

The drawings during the action scenes were left untouched as far as I saw.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Feb 5, 2011)

What 'floating' thing you talking about in 166?  For a second there I thought someone was complaining about hinata being lifted into the air before she was killed and I was like WHAT RARRRRRR?!??

But yeah all the faces in the non action shots of 167 were awful, awful.  It's interesting how every episode seems to have a vice.


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2011)

A scene where Hinata is walking over a moving 3D ground. The camera angle is wrong compared to the 2D animation, so it doesn't look like Hinata is actually walking on the terrain.


----------



## Neelix (Feb 5, 2011)

Warsaint777 said:


> But yeah all the faces in the non action shots of 167 were awful, awful.  It's interesting how every episode seems to have a vice.



Obviously, thats not what he meant..btw, which non action shots looked awfully done to you?


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Masayuki Kouda worked on second Index II OP and both Suzuki and Yamashita worked on new Tegami Bachi Reverse OP animation. 

Now I wonder if they're involved in next Naruto episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 5, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Masayuki Kouda worked on second Index II OP and both Suzuki and Yamashita worked on new Tegami Bachi Reverse OP animation.
> 
> Now I wonder if they're involved in next Naruto episodes.



Any of these great animators needs to be wasted in these first episodes. If I'm Pierrot I would keep them for the battles coming.


----------



## Corax (Feb 5, 2011)

I am sure that Suzuki and Yamashita will animate one of the 3 main fights of this arc. I cant spoil but i think on the last fight of this arc.


----------



## braves41 (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder if they can afford a back-to-back-to-back with Tsuru/Suzuki, Yamashita, and Wakabayashi. Probably asking for too much there, but it'd be great. We've already had one back-to-back. 

At least the very least we should be getting a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. Hopefully it'll be better than 123, which was their last episode that was more action-oriented. That one was probably the most disappointing episode I've seen from them.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 5, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I wonder if they can afford a back-to-back-to-back with Tsuru/Suzuki, Yamashita, and Wakabayashi. Probably asking for too much there, but it'd be great. We've already had one back-to-back.
> 
> At least the very least we should be getting a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. Hopefully it'll be better than 123, which was their last episode that was more action-oriented. That one was probably the most disappointing episode I've seen from them.



Maybe because of the storyboard: they needed to put fillers in the episode for animate the rest in 124 with normal animation. If only 123 covered the content of 124 aswell...

I will be happy if the fights in this arc will be covered by
Sessha Gorou team
Suzuki team
Yamashita team
Shigeki Kawaii team (162-173).
But it's impossible... maybe 1 special episode per fight

Anywhay, no AD list yet? For sure before the special go on air.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 5, 2011)

*Darkap89 that happen back in the Hunt for Itachi arc where each main fight got one awesome animation episode

Sasuke vs. Deidara (episode 123)
Pein vs. Jiraiya (episode 131)
Itachi vs. Sasuke(episode 137)

About the AD list we should know during this week*


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Darkap89 that happen back in the Hunt for Itachi arc where each main fight got one awesome animation episode
> 
> Sasuke vs. Deidara (episode 123)
> Pein vs. Jiraiya (episode 131)
> ...



138 looked better than 137 imo.

Anyway, that was back when movie wasn't in production, which starts soon.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 5, 2011)

*The only thing that was wrong with episode 137 to me was the storyboard.

Well they did mange to squeeze out episode 166 and 167 near the end, so maybe can three this time out since the first major fight should start before movie production really start to effect the tv series production *


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> both Suzuki and Yamashita worked on new Tegami Bachi Reverse OP animation.


You sure about that? I checked that OP out and it's totally unimpressive. If they really worked on it, whatever they did for it will definitely not hinder their Naruto work


----------



## geG (Feb 5, 2011)

137 wasn't a special animation episode; it was on the level of the normal good team 1/team 7/etc episodes.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 5, 2011)

*



			You sure about that? I checked that OP out and it's totally unimpressive. If they really worked on it, whatever they did for it will definitely not hinder their Naruto work
		
Click to expand...


Neshru if you don't the opening sequence of Tegami Bachi Reverse OP2 change this week




			137 wasn't a special animation episode; it was on the level of the normal good team 1/team 7/etc episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed it wasn't on level as other ones but it don't change it was suppose to be one*


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Neshru if you don't the opening sequence of Tegami Bachi Reverse OP2 change almost every episodthis weeke*


So what episode did they do work for?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 5, 2011)

*Here are both version

original
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeKsGXzgeqg[/YOUTUBE]

the new one
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_wCKTE1zBo[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2011)

Which episode is the second one from?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 5, 2011)

*today's episode(Tegami Bachi#43)*


----------



## geG (Feb 5, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Agreed it wasn't on level as other ones but it don't change it was suppose to be one*


I don't think it was supposed to. It didn't have any different animators or directors. The only thing different about it was the animation director.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Corax said:


> I am sure that Suzuki and Yamashita will animate one of the 3 main fights of this arc. I cant spoil but i think on the last fight of this arc.


I'm predicting Sessou Gorou to do the last one, its been a LONGG time since he did a big battle since Sasuke vs Killer Bee


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *today's episode(Tegami Bachi#43)*


okay, this is a little better. Still nothing really stands out, so I wouldn't be too worried about their Naruto schedule.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 6, 2011)

Even if their parts in the OP were the most amazing thing ever, it's only a few seconds of key animation. They should already be working on their next project, whatever that may be (probably the upcoming Naruto OP&ED in April)


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *The only thing that was wrong with episode 137 to me was the storyboard.
> 
> Well they did mange to squeeze out episode 166 and 167 near the end, so maybe can three this time out since the first major fight should start before movie production really start to effect the tv series production *



Yes, but as someone stated the major animation episodes of Hunt of Itachi arc weren't produced in the same time of the movie. If you look at previous episodes, in the period may-september the anime is always with bad animator. Examples (excluding special animation episodes)?
159 to episode 179 (Pain)
108 to episode 128 (Guren/Hunt Itachi)
57 to episode 77 (Filler/Hidan)

If you go to look to these episode you will notice that the normal animation used is inconsistent and generally bad.



Geg said:


> 137 wasn't a special animation episode; it was on the level of the normal good team 1/team 7/etc episodes.



IMHO, 137 is a great piece. It looked different in terms of style and art, and I like it. There was some bad moments with art out of characters and the Itachi amaterasu attacks when Sasuke was in idiotic-running mode. But the rest was fine.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Um...when is episode 197,198,199 & 200 animators gonna be announced?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 6, 2011)

*



			Yes, but as someone stated the major animation episodes of Hunt of Itachi arc weren't produced in the same time of the movie. If you look at previous episodes, in the period may-september the anime is always with bad animator. Examples (excluding special animation episodes)?
		
Click to expand...

Here are the episodes that's come to my mind for Pein arc although one was a hit or miss 

Pein arc: 
Episode 159
Episode 162
Episode 173

Guren/Hunt Itachi arc:
Episode 112
Episode 117
Episode 120
Episode 127

Sora/Immortals arc:
Episode 57
Episode 59
Episode 65
Episode 67
Episode 73
Episode 75 




			Um...when is episode 197,198,199 & 200 animators gonna be announced?
		
Click to expand...

Sometime during this week*


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2011)

Most likely tomorrow


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Most likely tomorrow


Alright thanks.


----------



## neshru (Feb 6, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I wonder if they can afford a back-to-back-to-back with Tsuru/Suzuki, Yamashita, and Wakabayashi.


You know what I'd love to see? An episode completely animated by Yamashita. They could make it his only task for the entire arc and I would still find it worth it.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Alright thanks.



Looks like it's gonna be late this time, it usually gets posted about... 4 hours ago. But now it's passed midnight in Japan, hopefully someone will post it tomorrow morning.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Looks like it's gonna be late this time, it usually gets posted about... 4 hours ago. But now it's passed midnight in Japan, hopefully someone will post it tomorrow morning.



Aahhh. Japanese people XD XD


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2011)

Waiting for the new AD list I need to know in which team are those animators.

Example: Eum Ik-Hyun --> Team 4

Chiyuki Tanaka
Tatsuki Takemoto & Beom-Seok Hong
Aohachi Yoshinobu
Hiromi Yoshinuma
Naoki Aisaka 


Thanks


----------



## geG (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think they really have one. After a while we just stopped assigning numbers to animation directors, but some of them still stuck.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> I don't think they really have one. After a while we just stopped assigning numbers to animation directors, but some of them still stuck.



Then the team number isn't an official thing?
Is assigned seeing the abilities?

If is this, Yoshinobu and Yoshinuma can be Team 12. Team 9 is full of names. The rest don't really know. Tanaka can be as Suzuki, it has a general role in the series.


----------



## geG (Feb 7, 2011)

No, they're not official. We just kind of arbitrarily assigned the numbers based on the order they first did episodes in Shippuden. After a while we just stopped.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> No, they're not official. We just kind of arbitrarily assigned the numbers based on the order they first did episodes in Shippuden. After a while we just stopped.



Ah, ok! Now it's more clear


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 7, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Looks like it's gonna be late this time, it usually gets posted about... 4 hours ago. But now it's passed midnight in Japan, hopefully someone will post it tomorrow morning.


Fuck thats a problem, we have waited so long for the announcements of the new animators, sigh, I guess we have to wait either later on today, tomorrow or tuesday I guess.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Fuck thats a problem, we have waited so long for the announcements of the new animators, sigh, I guess we have to wait either later on today, tomorrow or tuesday I guess.



The actual release date of Newtype magazine (where the credits are found) is on the 10th of every month. Up until now someone has been getting a 3-4 day early peek at it. If it hasn't been posted by now, it probably won't be until the 10th.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 8, 2011)

insane111 said:


> The actual release date of Newtype magazine (where the credits are found) is on the 10th of every month. Up until now someone has been getting a 3-4 day early peek at it. If it hasn't been posted by now, it probably won't be until the 10th.



Awww, now that the canons are back no one pick up that mag. No logic here.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 8, 2011)

^the sneak peek deal expired XD


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 8, 2011)

insane111 said:


> The actual release date of Newtype magazine (where the credits are found) is on the 10th of every month. Up until now someone has been getting a 3-4 day early peek at it. If it hasn't been posted by now, it probably won't be until the 10th.


So we have to wait until the day canon airs?? Oh well better than nothing, hope the animators are good, I fear for what could happen once April comes.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 8, 2011)

That sucks that we don't know who'll be animating it  but from the looks of preview, it looks like it's not bad.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2011)

*Here are the summaries along with Animation Director info


Spoiler:  



■417・418話　(2／10)
NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル〜動き出す時代！緊急招集五影(ごかげ)会談〜
ダンゾウは、火影(ほかげ)にあてた雷影(らいかげ)の書状を持参した雲隠れのサムイ小隊に、自分が新たな火影であると告げ書状を受け取る。一方、綱手(ツナデ)に代わってダンゾウが火影となり、抜け忍としてサスケを始末する許可を出したと聞いたナルトとサクラは憤り、ダンゾウに撤回させようとするがカカシはそれを制止。そんな中、ナルトは雲隠れのカルイ、オモイからサスケの情報を渡せと迫られる。2人の師匠を思う気持ちに打たれ、一度は了承するが……。≫脚本＝千葉克彦、宮田由佳 演出・絵コンテ＝熊谷雅晃、濁川敦 作画監督＝河合滋樹、山下宏幸

■419話　(2／17)
五影登場！
五影会議場へ向かうダンゾウは、道中、謎(なぞ)の忍(しのび)たちの襲撃を受ける。一方、ナルトは、雷影にサスケの助命嘆願をすべくヤマト、カカシとサムイたちを尾行する。≫脚本＝千葉克彦 演出＝堀内直樹 絵コンテ＝にいどめとしや 作画監督＝高橋直樹

■420話　(2／24)
ナルトの嘆願
雷影と対面したナルトは、サスケ抹殺に始まる復讐(ふくしゅう)の連鎖を食い止めるべく、土下座してサスケへの処分撤回を嘆願するが、雷影には取り合ってもらえない。≫脚本＝吉田伸 演出＝渡部周 絵コンテ＝遠藤正明 作画監督＝堀越久美子

■421話　(3／3)
苦渋の決断
鉄の国の大将・ミフネは、暁(あかつき)に対抗すべく忍連合軍を結成し、その指揮を火影に任せたいと提案するが、それはダンゾウの策略だった。一方、サクラのもとを訪れたサイは、サスケ同様、サクラもナルトを苦しめているのではないかという。≫脚本＝鈴木やすゆき 演出＝小平麻紀 絵コンテ＝サトウシンジ 作画監督＝高鉾誠、嵩本樹、洪範鈴


 

And it looks like Hiroyuki Yamashita is one of Animation Directors for tomorrow episodes and Kumiko Horikoshi for episode 200

*


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2011)

197: Shigeki Kawai (173, 181, 191)
198: Hiroyuki Yamashita (178, 186)
199: Naoki Takahashi (188)
200: Kumiko Horikoshi (178, 181, 187)
201: Beom-Seok Hong & Tatsuki Takemoto (183, 190)


----------



## Archah (Feb 9, 2011)

201: *Takahoko Makoto* & Takemoto Tatsuki & Hong Beom-seok


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2011)

*If Pierrot still using the winter lineup, do you you guys think Kengo Matsumoto will be getting chapters 461-465 *


----------



## Archah (Feb 9, 2011)

I just know Eum Ik-hyum is working on Beelzebub, so i think we'll not see him around here for now


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2011)

*Oh he is and what was his last episode again*


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2011)

Archah said:


> 201: *Takahoko Makoto* & Takemoto Tatsuki & Hong Beom-seok



That person gets listed on Newtype every time and never actually works on the episode as an AD. He probably won't be one for this one either.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> 197: Shigeki Kawai (173, 181, 191)
> 198: Hiroyuki Yamashita (178, 186)
> 199: Naoki Takahashi (188)
> 200: Kumiko Horikoshi (178, 181, 187)
> 201: Beom-Seok Hong & Tatsuki Takemoto (183, 190)


WOW, 5 good animators in a row thats crazy, but it's only cuz their gonna use all their high budget left until it lasts on March then once April starts, hell begins...........



Archah said:


> I just know Eum Ik-hyum is working on Beelzebub, so i think we'll not see him around here for now


YES, he's one of the WORST animators of the series


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Oh he is and what was his last episode again*



185 I think. A while ago.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, that's just a surprise. Only a 1 normal animator (Naoki is the same group of Yoshinobu) and 4 good-great one. Then for Hiroyuki Yamashita I hope to see that second little battle incoming, even if it seems too fast to go with that.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed that Yamashita is still on the AD rotation, I was hoping they would pull him out of it to let him concentrate on key animation for this arc. Since I wasn't exactly thrilled by his last episode as AD.



Ryder1000 said:


> WOW, 5 good animators in a row thats crazy


They are not. It's good, good, bad, good, bad.



Archah said:


> I just know Eum Ik-hyum is working on Beelzebub, so i think we'll not see him around here for now


And the funny thing is that his episodes will probably be the highlight of the series, considering just how bad the animation on that series is


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Feb 10, 2011)

neshru said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that Yamashita is still on the AD rotation, I was hoping they would pull him out of it to let him concentrate on key animation for this arc. Since I wasn't exactly thrilled by his last episode as AD.
> 
> 
> They are not. It's good, good, bad, good, bad.
> ...


i was...his eps have looked amazing so far....cant wait to see him animate shit i actually care about.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2011)

His episodes _can_ (and should) look amazing, but 186 didn't. So if that's how his next episodes are gonna look, I'd rather have him do 1-2 minutes of animation once every 2 episodes (like he used to do) than have him doing AD work once every 8 episodes.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2011)

Hm, those informations may be wrong. I think Yamashita is just AD for the second half of 197.
If not, he's definitely done stuff for 197.

edit: okay, informations were right after all, Yamashita's name doesn't appear on the credits for 197. I wonder if people are just trying to copy his style.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2011)

*



			185 I think. A while ago.
		
Click to expand...

Thanx

Overall #197 and #198 was pretty good although it kinda bug that the scrimmage started kinda slow then pick up toward the end and that they rearrange some things around

 reps Neshru for being right about the preview

I guess Hiroyuki Yamashita's episodes will be similar to Masahiko Murata

I hoping that the Danzou part of #199 will be treated like the the scrimmage in #197*


----------



## Archah (Feb 10, 2011)

Matsumoto Kengo worked again with Kawai Shigeki as AD for episode 197.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2011)

*I guess he did the 2nd half then*


----------



## Corax (Feb 10, 2011)

> 197: Shigeki Kawai


I was right after all. First canon episode=Shigeki episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 10, 2011)

neshru said:


> They are not. It's good, good, bad, good, bad.



Ehm. Ehm. From the preview seems that the first "bad" one is..... a good one :amazed


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2011)

*NARUTO Shippuden#197-198 staff list

脚本
千葉克彦、宮田由佳

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
熊谷雅晃、濁川敦

作画監督
河合滋樹、山下宏幸
松本顕吾

原画
河合滋樹　松本顕吾　多田雅治　練木正宏
福田忠　井上みゆき　山田歩　ウクレレ善似郎
満田一　岡崎洋美　桑野佳子　朴書女・br />
スタジオグラフィティ
青木里枝　金丸綾子　山口杏奈　小市由佳
入江俊博

朝井聖子　西原理奈子　平牧大輔　橋本真希
福世真奈美　篠田智宏　戸田麻衣　松本昌代
九鬼朱

ぴえろ作画室
大河原烈　朱暁*


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Ehm. Ehm. From the preview seems that the first "bad" one is..... a good one :amazed


Well, "good" and "bad" are relative concepts. Let's just say that there are 3 in-house episodes and 2 outsourced episodes, and that the outsourced episodes generally look worse than the in-house episodes.
Looking at the preview, next week's episode looks in line with the recent outsourced episodes: not bad but with pretty mediocre animation overall.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 10, 2011)

neshru said:


> Well, "good" and "bad" are relative concepts. Let's just say that there are 3 in-house episodes and 2 outsourced episodes, and that the outsourced episodes generally look worse than the in-house episodes.
> Looking at the preview, next week's episode looks in line with the recent outsourced episodes: not bad but with pretty mediocre animation overall.


Yep, but from some effects I don't see it as that bad. Can be normal, good oriented.
And, my bad is the Pain bad episodes. That are really really really bad.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 10, 2011)

neshru said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that Yamashita is still on the AD rotation, I was hoping they would pull him out of it to let him concentrate on key animation for this arc. Since I wasn't exactly thrilled by his last episode as AD.
> 
> 
> They are not. It's good, good, bad, good, bad.
> ...


Episode 188 had nice quality tho for a normal animator and the action scenes and explosions were animated well. If it's done by a normal animator it looks decent for how it should look.

Now if you know bad animation and something that looks really bad, the Pain arc was an example of that, even people who don't really judge animation/artwork will notice right away how mediocrity it looks.


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2011)

197 was Shigeki Kawai and Hiroyuki Yamashita

198 was Kengo Matsumoto


----------



## Dei (Feb 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> 197 was Shigeki Kawai and Hiroyuki Yamashita
> 
> 198 was Kengo Matsumoto



That makes more sense. Newtype seems to be wrong alot these days.


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 10, 2011)

Crunchyroll version lists Kawai and Matsumoto in 197 and Hiroyuki Yamashita in 198's ending credits.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> 197 was Shigeki Kawai and Hiroyuki Yamashita
> 
> 198 was Kengo Matsumoto


According to the stand alone credits, it's Yamashita on 198 and the other 2 on 197.


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I screwed that up. The way narutosakuga had the credits written confused me.


----------



## lHydral (Feb 10, 2011)

How's the animation looking in Yamashita's episode? Matsumoto Kengo's was awesome with the skirmish. ;-)


----------



## braves41 (Feb 11, 2011)

It was okay. He can't exactly put in as many details as he can if he's not sharing the workload (like in 178). Still looked good when it mattered. I think the best case scenario would be if they can find him a partner to split off the workload like they've seem to have found for Kawai and Matsumoto. The second half of 178 speaks for itself.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 11, 2011)

*How about Chiyuki Tanaka or Seiko Asai *


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 11, 2011)

braves41 said:


> It was okay. He can't exactly put in as many details as he can if he's not sharing the workload (like in 178). Still looked good when it mattered. I think the best case scenario would be if they can find him a partner to split off the workload like they've seem to have found for Kawai and Matsumoto. The second half of 178 speaks for itself.



Frankly, I found best the episodes in which Shigeki Kawai worked alone as AD. (162, 173).

This last one with Kengo Matsumoto isn't their best work. 191 was at a level of more good.

Also, the 181 with Horikoshi and Kawai was... a bit mediocre. Or just not optimized, if you like.


@AnimeBlue: Chiyuki Tanaka is a risk. Can be awesome or just normal. Depends on the animators. Talking about fillers, 149 is awesome and 193 is... well, not that good.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 11, 2011)

*Animation Director list from 178-201 just for reference


Spoiler:  



#178:

Horikoshi Kumiko
Yamashita Hiroyuki
sup.Kanezuka Yasuhiko	 

179:

Yoshinuma Hiromi
sup. Kanezuka Yasuhiko	 

180:

Kōda Masayuki	 

181:

Kawai Shigeki
Horikoshi Kumiko	 

182:

Rong Hong
sup. Asai Sēko	 

183:

Takahoko Makoto
Takemoto Tatsuki
Hong Fan Ling	 

184:

Tanaka Chiyuki	 

185:

Eum Ik-Hyun	 

186:

Yamashita Hiroyuki	 

187:

Kanezuka Yasuhiko
Horikoshi Kumiko	 

188:

Takahashi Naoki
Aohachi Yoshinobu
sup. Asai Sēko	 

189:

Yoshinuma Hiromi
sup. Kanezuka Yasuhiko	 

190:

Takemoto Tatsuki
Hong Fan Ling	 

191:

Kawai Shigeki
Matsumoto Kengo	 

192:

Rong Hong
sup. Kanezuka Yasuhiko	 

193:

Tokuda Yumenosuke	 

194:

Kōda Masayuki	 

195:

Hakanda Masatoshi	 

196:

Yoshinuma Hiromi
sup. Asai Sēko	 

197:

Shigeki Kawai 	 

198:

Hiroyuki Yamashita 	 

199:

Takahashi Naoki



200:

Horikoshi Kumiko	 

201:

Beom-Seok Hong & Tatsuki Takemoto


*


----------



## Archah (Feb 11, 2011)

We've got a good bunch of good/very good episodes in terms of art & animation. I just hope at least Pierrot could keep this level till the end of this arc. btw, here is a full list of ADs, for those who wanna compare the level of the beginning of the show to the current.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 11, 2011)

Archah said:


> We've got a good bunch of good/very good episodes in terms of art & animation. I just hope at least Pierrot could keep this level till the end of this arc. btw, here is a full list of ADs, for those who wanna compare the level of the beginning of the show to the current.



Yep, this for sure. I doubt for the future (April....)


----------



## neshru (Feb 11, 2011)

lHydral said:


> How's the animation looking in Yamashita's episode? Matsumoto Kengo's was awesome with the skirmish. ;-)


Animation is not particularly impressive (not as good as 197), but Yamashita's art is still the best the series has to offer. Even if he seems to have abandoned the more awesome stylized style he used in 178 in favor of a more conventional style.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 11, 2011)

*



			@AnimeBlue: Chiyuki Tanaka is a risk. Can be awesome or just normal. Depends on the animators. Talking about fillers, 149 is awesome and 193 is... well, not that good.
		
Click to expand...

Darkap89 I didn't watch all of Konoha History episodes so I didn't how #193 looked so I can't speak on that but both episode #127 and #149 was par with any episodes did by Kumiko Horikoshi or Yasuhiko Kanezuka. So I think it good choice to put Tanaka with Hiroyuki until he can the hang of being an animation director




			Animation is not particularly impressive (not as good as 197), but Yamashita's art is still the best the series has to offer. Even if he seems to have abandoned the more awesome stylized style he used in 178 in favor of a more conventional style
		
Click to expand...

This probably due to him not animate something himself like previous episodes.*


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 11, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Darkap89 I didn't watch all of Konoha History episodes so I didn't how #193 looked so I can't speak on that but both episode #127 and #143 was par with any episodes did by Kumiko Horikoshi or Yasuhiko Kanezuka. So I think it good choice to put Tanaka with Hiroyuki until he can the hang of being an animation director
> 
> 
> This probably due to him not animate something himself like previous episodes.*



The #143 AD isn't Tanaka. Anyway, I haven't say it's bad, but the quality of her episodes depends on the key animators working on it.


----------



## neshru (Feb 11, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *This probably due to him not animate something himself like previous episodes.*


Can't see how the fact that he didn't animate anything matters when it comes to correcting other people's drawings. You can tell from the whole episode that the style he used in 178 is different from the one used in 186 and 198.
It could be that he's overwhelmed by the workload so he had to simplify his drawing style like braves said, or maybe he's just experimenting with his style.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 11, 2011)

*


darkap89 said:



			The #143 AD isn't Tanaka. Anyway, I haven't say it's bad, but the quality of her episodes depends on the key animators working on it.
		
Click to expand...


I meant episode #149*


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2011)

> I doubt for the future (April....)


Well march-april will have only 1 interesting fight that easily can fit into 1 episode. I think  that they ll use a very good animator for it but other march-april episodes will suffer from low budget.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Feb 11, 2011)

AD list is looking good this month, but I'm not so sure about 201.


----------



## braves41 (Feb 12, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Frankly, I found best the episodes in which Shigeki Kawai worked alone as AD. (162, 173).


Yeah, those looked better, but that was back when Kawai was higher up on their in-house rotation of ADs. Since then they've introduced Kouda and Yamashita and they're clearly taking from the resources that Kawai had at his disposal before. I think 191 and 197 are more representative of what you can expect from him and Matsumoto going forward.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 12, 2011)

*The only thing I found wrong with #197 was inconstant art but didn't  Kawai get Yasuhiko staff members*


----------



## neshru (Feb 12, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Frankly, I found best the episodes in which Shigeki Kawai worked alone as AD. (162, 173).


Well, those were the only in house episodes we were getting at the time, so they had to put some quality in it. Now we are getting a lot more in house episodes, and since Kawai isn't the best AD the studio has, the good animators not always go to his episodes. Though his last two episodes had solid animation.
But as far as Kawai himself is concerned, I think he has gotten better as AD. There was something about his initial drawing style that I couldn't stand, but now it doesn't bother me as much.



Animeblue said:


> *The only thing I found wrong with #197 was inconstant art*


Kawai's half was fine, it's that Kengo Matsumoto guy that is pretty inconsistent. I like his style a lot as a whole, but it's like he completely fails to draw certain angles.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 12, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> AD list is looking good this month, but I'm not so sure about 201.



The animation directors of 201 were normal-good oriented in the past episode. Nothing special at all, anyway.

@braves41 Well, 191 was far better from 197. I quote Animeblue, a bit inconsistent.

@neshru Yep, in that rota was the only one non special animator that did all good. Eum Ik-Hyun got aswell some better resource that time (158, 168).

For Kengo Matsumoto part I don't like the way he draws the mouth sometimes. Pretty realistic, but with Naruto style, it's weird. 
Anyway, that's shot are pretty different from the rest of the episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 










It's like Yamashita-oriented style.


----------



## neshru (Feb 13, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> It's like Yamashita-oriented style.


Can't see how those two close ups resemble Yamashita's style in any way. They look as generic as they come if you ask me.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been thinking, and i think the current canon arc could pretty much end at the end of april, based on the titles of the episodes.

Or maybe i'm just being too optimist out of fear of seeing another arc ruined because of a movie


----------



## geG (Feb 13, 2011)

Nah I wouldn't expect this arc to end until sometime in June.


----------



## neshru (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely not gonna be over by the end of April. I think they may be able to cover the first big fight of the arc just barely before the start of the new season.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> I've been thinking, and i think the current canon arc could pretty much end at the end of april, based on the titles of the episodes.
> 
> Or maybe i'm just being too optimist out of fear of seeing another arc ruined because of a movie


Man, I feel your fear man, I'm SOO scared for the 5 Kage Summit arc as well, it looks good now, everyone is praising it too much, but once April begins, so does hell for the arc begins as well, another canon arc will look bad as the Pain Invasion arc.



neshru said:


> Definitely not gonna be over by the end of April. I think they may be able to cover the first big fight of the arc just barely before the start of the new season.


Therefore the first fight that is coming next month will look good, but the other big 2 will look bad, maybe one of the episodes will be done by a top-notched animator but the rest of the fights will look miserable


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 14, 2011)

^What are you afraid of? If the animation is good we'll never hear the end of it from you, if the animation is bad we'll never hear the end of it from you, either way the result is you ranting up a storm so what's the difference? If it's good you'll be like "ugh! why couldn't the pain arc be like this?!!" and if it's bad you'll be like "ugh! bleeping movie ruining my canonz!"

Either way the studio has a history of making Sasuke's fights look good, so I doubt they'd break that habit.


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2011)

His fights weren t something special. All of them had 1 special/very good team (123 Dei vs Sasuke,138 Itachi vs Sasuke,143 Bee vs Sasuke) and 1-2 average (124,142,136,137). Over Akatsuki fights have the similar trend. I doubt that this arc will be different. First big fight and second big fight will have the same rota i think. But bitching about animation will never end this is the only thing i am sure of.


----------



## BassGS (Feb 16, 2011)

How do people even animate some scenes so nicely and not make it look bad but fluid? Do they constantly have to redo scenes? Most take forever.


----------



## Neelix (Feb 16, 2011)

I saw a MAD of Yoshinori Kanada today and something came to my mind while watching it.Eum Ik-hyum is using Kanada animation style(fail attemp tho), just look at the weird smoke effects and movement.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aEmATUt2SY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 16, 2011)

*I believe that why on 2ch boards like him if I remember correctly*


----------



## neshru (Feb 16, 2011)

Don Poucho said:


> I saw a MAD of Yoshinori Kanada today and something came to my mind while watching it.Eum Ik-hyum is using Kanada animation style(fail attemp tho), just look at the weird smoke effects and movement.


It's actually Tsutomu Ohshiro that does that style of animation on Eum Ik-hyum's episodes. As far as I know Eum Ik-hyum's is just an animation director on Naruto.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don Poucho said:


> I saw a MAD of Yoshinori Kanada today and something came to my mind while watching it.Eum Ik-hyum is using Kanada animation style(fail attemp tho), just look at the weird smoke effects and movement.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aEmATUt2SY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



OMFG THIS GUY DID THE *SWAT CATS???* LOLOLOLOL I WATCHED THAT SHIT WHEN I WAS LIKE TEN!!!!*



*will contribute further to the conversation in due time


----------



## braves41 (Feb 16, 2011)

That AMV is compilation of people animating in the Kanada style, not of animation Kanada himself did (for example, 0:31 to 0:51 is Hiroyuki Imaishi. The part with the dude with the blue hair is done by Takeshi Koike IIRC).  The *Swat Cats* part was probably done by some other Japanese animator.


----------



## Archah (Feb 17, 2011)

*Episode 199*

*Animation director:* Takahashi Naoki & Ogawa Ichiro
*Chief animation director:* Kanezuka Yasuhiko


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 17, 2011)

*Staff list for #199

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
堀内直樹

絵コンテ
にいどめとしや

作画監督
高橋直樹、をがわいちろを

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
西城隆詞　水村十司　青鉢芳信　安藤幹彦
菅原浩喜　川口弘明　富岡隆司　百瀬恵美子
渡邊章　矢野久仁子　平林孝　平林美智代
白井篤史　鮎川慎平　松本結衣　工藤千菜美
金子優司

第二原画
竜の子プロダクション　スタジオガッシュ　菁画舎 

*


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Takashi Tomioka worked on today's episode? Nice.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 17, 2011)

*Do anybody remember the last episode when Seiko Asai was 
an chief animation director.

Preview looks pretty nice.*


----------



## neshru (Feb 17, 2011)

probably 196.


----------



## braves41 (Feb 19, 2011)

I meant to comment earlier, but this episode didn't have anything that looked like it was done by Tomioka. I was expecting around a handful of cuts of his work in the scene where Danzo got ambushed, but no such luck. I guess he was in the same situation as Kubota....


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Feb 19, 2011)

Could anybody tell me when the fillers stopped? Or have they stopped?
I've been away from Naruto for a while and now I'm ready to tune in again!
Am I mistaken in thinking the canon resumed at 196? 

Will rep!  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bribery!  




Cheers!


----------



## neshru (Feb 19, 2011)

1) Wrong thread
2) .


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry amigo, I've got my answer now.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 20, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Do anybody remember the last episode when Seiko Asai was
> an chief animation director.
> 
> Preview looks pretty nice.*



Is the episode 196. But Horikoshi doesn't need an assistant for art issues.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 24, 2011)

So next episode will have an assistant animation, Yumenosuke Tokuda, judging from some shot of the preview. Tokuda.... the one who was assisting all the bad art in Pain arc.... FEAR!

Animeblue ask me prediction for animators in March.

202 - Hong Rong (I bet that they will anticipate the Madara-Naruto moment. So a talk episode is good for him - last ep. 192, normal rotation

203 - Chiyuki Tanaka (but this is a weak prediction one. Tanaka is rare as AD, but if the rota is still there, she will be in charge of the episode)

204 - Sessha Gorou (hoping for that, classical rotation and he can handle a battle)

205 - Atsushi Wakabayashi (he is around of Studio Pierrot. He recently did some animation for the Bleach omake in episode 310. Maybe he is working on something on Naruto, and if the storyboarder will use this episode for the famous fight with the water this is the best. Wakabayashi love water.)

206 - Hiromi Yoshinuma (normal rota and the first very bad one)


----------



## Corax (Feb 24, 2011)

Cant say anything bad about Hiromi Yoshinuma. His episode 159 was good and he worked on FMA:Brotherhood.
202 - Hong Rong. 202 will be a beginning of the fight more likely.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2011)

*Staff list for #200

脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
渡部周

絵コンテ
遠藤正明

作画監督
堀越久美子

原画
石堂伸晴　大薮恭平　河野紘一郎　木下裕孝
半澤淳　丸山泰英　森田岳士　渡部周
スタジオライブ
宮司好文
スタジオ・ムー
新宮祐介　富永里都　藤井絵里　古川真生

第二原画
桑野佳子　下島誠　
M・S・C
水谷修治

Darkap89 it does looks like that Yumenosuke Tokuda correcting the art which kind bad news for me because I find his art  horrible at sometimes. I rather have Seiko Asai or Yasuhiko Kanezuka be the one who is correcting the art for this arc*


----------



## braves41 (Feb 24, 2011)

Masaaki Endou was today's storyboarder. Another guy who worked on *Onigamiden*, I guess.


----------



## neshru (Feb 24, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Animeblue ask me prediction for animators in March.
> 
> 202 - Hong Rong (I bet that they will anticipate the Madara-Naruto moment. So a talk episode is good for him - last ep. 192, normal rotation
> 
> ...


I think your are being just a _little_ bit too optimistic there. Also, I wouldn't expect to see Gorou as an AD ever again.

I think we'll get something like this:
201: next outsourced episode on the rotation
202: next outsourced episode on the rotation
203: Masayuki Kouda (with quality animators just like 180 and 194)
204: Chiyuki Tanaka, or whatever other good AD is left on the rotation
205: next outsourced episode on the rotation

This assuming the action starts on 203. If it starts on 202 then 201 will be the only outsourced episode before Kouda's episode.


----------



## Corax (Feb 24, 2011)

I am almost sure that fight will start in the second half of the 202. May be even in the first.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 24, 2011)

neshru said:


> I think your are being just a _little_ bit too optimistic there. Also, I wouldn't expect to see Gorou as an AD ever again.
> 
> I think we'll get something like this:
> 201: next outsourced episode on the rotation
> ...



Yep, for Sessha Gorou I mean the team, which is Masayuki Kouda + Gorou in storyboard and direction.

I'm starting with 202 because we already know the 201 one.

@Corax: Yoshinuma can be good on FMA, but on Naruto.... is sooo mediocre. Only some shots are good.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Feb 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> So next episode will have an assistant animation, Yumenosuke Tokuda, judging from some shot of the preview. Tokuda.... the one who was assisting all the bad art in Pain arc.... FEAR!
> 
> Animeblue ask me prediction for animators in March.
> 
> ...



And Yoshinuma isn't as bad as you make him out to be. Episode 159 had some great scenes such as Kakashi's death, and 169 had a few moments as well.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2011)

*Personally I don't think is all that Hiromi Yoshinuma is all that bad. Hiromi's most ambition episode #159 was a good first attempt. So if Hiromi Yoshinuma get one of the fights(mainly the first one). I wouldn't that much*


----------



## Corax (Feb 28, 2011)

Well  his episode 169 has a lot of good scenes. Like rasengan scene in the beginning (Deva s death),Kyubi-Sage mode (KSM) scene,Nagato vs fox chakra etc.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, for my standard Yoshinuma is normal-bad oriented. Yep, he has some good scenes, but the rest is average.... Is good only when is assisted by one between Kanezuka and Asai.

159 is a meh. Not that good, but ok. 169 is even more meh.


----------



## geG (Feb 28, 2011)

From the site I got the March schedule from, 202's AD will likely be Kayano Tomizawa (冨澤佳也乃) who seems to usually work as a key animator on Chiyuki Tanaka's episodes so the level of quality will probably be around that. Nothing for 203-205 yet.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2011)

*Tomizawa worked some well animated shows so #202 should be good and thanx Geg*


----------



## neshru (Feb 28, 2011)

Geg said:


> From the site I got the March schedule from, 202's AD will likely be Kayano Tomizawa (冨澤佳也乃) who seems to usually work as a key animator on Chiyuki Tanaka's episodes so the level of quality will probably be around that.


That doesn't sound promising at all.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 28, 2011)

neshru said:


> That doesn't sound promising at all.


Well that episode isn't an action episode, it will be talking so it's not a big deal.


----------



## neshru (Feb 28, 2011)

Going by the titles it should be the episode with the biggest part of the action.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 28, 2011)

Forgive me if I'm a little late, but the latest preview (episode #201) showed a few frames that sure as hell looked like the AD for episode 163.

Which fucking sucks ass.

Can anybody verify this?



*/behind the times*


----------



## ZE (Feb 28, 2011)

neshru said:


> Going by the titles it should be the episode with the biggest part of the action.



No, the biggest part of the action is after Sasuke's nindo is made clear to the reader. So that should be episode 203.


----------



## neshru (Feb 28, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> the latest preview (episode #201) showed a few frames that sure as hell looked like the AD for episode 163.


It's not the same AD, it's just the same assistant (or chief animation director, whatever they call it these days). It's basically the guy that improves on the drawings from the outsourced episodes, the fact that he's working on the episode doesn't mean that it will be as bad as 163.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2011)

*



			Going by the titles it should be the episode with the biggest part of the action.
		
Click to expand...


I think they going to put all the action in one episode like Taka vs. Killer Bee and Kakashi & co. vs. Pein. So it safe to say that episode #203 will be the action episode*


----------



## ZE (Feb 28, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I think they going to put all the action in one episode like Taka vs. Killer Bee and Kakashi & co. vs. Pein. So it safe to say that episode #203 will be the action episode*



You think they're gonna use Gurou like in the Killerbee vs taka fight? That would be a perfect choice.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2011)

*Yeah, The new dynamic duo Gorou/Kouda*


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2011)

According to the titles 202 will be an action episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Kayano Tomizawa (冨澤佳也乃), new entry. But if he has worked with Tanaka I think it's a good AD.

We need badly the rest of the march animators


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I think they going to put all the action in one episode like Taka vs. Killer Bee and Kakashi & co. vs. Pein. So it safe to say that episode #203 will be the action episode*


Either they use Gorou or they use Suzuki



Corax said:


> According to the titles 202 will be an action episode.


No episode 202 is gonna be when someone gets discovered and when Naruto talks to someone telling them about what happen to someone.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Either they use Gorou or they use Suzuki
> 
> 
> No episode 202 is gonna be when someone gets discovered and when Naruto talks to someone telling them about what happen to someone.



I think the action will come in 203, but for some reason I think some of it could come in 202. But usually when they use they're high budget animation (not saying they will use it on this part), they tend to use suspense leading up to a big fight. I think they will either use Gorou/Kouda or Tsuru/Suzuki, if they're going to use high quality at all that is.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> I think the action will come in 203, but for some reason I think some of it could come in 202. But usually when they use they're high budget animation (not saying they will use it on this part), they tend to use suspense leading up to a big fight. I think they will either use Gorou/Kouda or Tsuru/Suzuki, if they're going to use high quality at all that is.


That is true but remember Sasuke vs Killer Bee and Kakashi vs Pain?? they added the talking parts before and after it so it doesn't interrupt the fighting like it did in the manga, cuz when the fights are added, the scene gets switched into another scene in the manga which kills it, but thankfully Studio Pierrot gives us what we want and add the talking before it so the next episode can be filled with action.

   The only fight that didn't get interrupted by another scene that was unrelated to the battle in the manga was Sasuke vs Deidara, Sasuke vs Itachi & Naruto vs Pain. So thats why I'm thinking the talking from chapters 460, 461, 462 & 463 will be filled in episode 202, cuz episode 203 & 204 are gonna be important episodes to be interrupted, I just pray for the best and yes lets hope Gorou/Kouda or Tsuru/Suzuki handle those battles, I pray those 2 episodes be done by the special animators.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope its not Suzuki. Not because i dont want good animation for the fight but because usually Suzuki seems to stick around during movie production.....so i rather have them use a good one thats leaving so later on during the animation dip his ep can be a nice boost during the dark times.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 1, 2011)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> I hope its not Suzuki. Not because i dont want good animation for the fight but because usually Suzuki seems to stick around during movie production.....so i rather have them use a good one thats leaving so later on during the animation dip his ep can be a nice boost during the dark times.


YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT, I wish Sessho Gorou would stick around, one of the BEST animators we have but your right on Suzuki's part, he sticked around for Hinata vs Pain.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it far fetched to expect at least 3 high budget episodes in this arc?


----------



## geG (Mar 1, 2011)

Probably. I don't really expect more than one, unless Gorou Sessha & Masayuki Kouda get another episode before April.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Don Poucho said:


> Is it far fetched to expect at least 3 high budget episodes in this arc?


In a way yes since April will start then hell will begin once more, but hey in the Pain Invasion arc we got two special episodes, so maybe we could still expect 3 special episodes in this arc.


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2011)

Personally i think we can expect at least 2 hight budget ep. But it is hard to say. Second big fight of this arc isn't very important but 3rd....I think 3rd fight for sure will has at least 1 hight budget episode. And i am not sure about the upcoming fight. I think it will has at least 1 hight budget ep because the certain character is involved in it.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 2, 2011)

*With Atsushi Wakabayashi working on Bleach for the past two episodes, do you guys think we might see an episode from him down the road *


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2011)

May be near episode 215 or so. In the end of this arc.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 2, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *With Atsushi Wakabayashi working on Bleach for the past two episodes, do you guys think we might see an episode from him down the road *



It's likely, and as much as I want to see him on Naruto again, I just don't see how Pierott could afford him after having great episodes during the fillers. It's more likely to see Kouda and/or Suzuki, than Wakabayashi in my opinion.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 2, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *With Atsushi Wakabayashi working on Bleach for the past two episodes, do you guys think we might see an episode from him down the road *



Unless he starts working on another series full time again, I think we'll get an episode from him about once per year like in part 1. Since it's about that time again, he might be doing one of the episodes in the 2nd half of this arc. I hope so.


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2011)

The Zetsu scene looked pretty good, I even had the impression it was Yamashita's work. Though that's the kind of impression I always get from the shitty keyhole stream, it will probably look much worse in high quality ^^
edit: yup, scene wasn't anything special. Nothing to see there.

Next week's episode looks decent, nothing bad and nothing particularly good. Hopefully it will cover as few action as possible.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 3, 2011)

neshru said:


> The Zetsu scene looked pretty good, I even had the impression it was Yamashita's work. Though that's the kind of impression I always get from the shitty keyhole stream, it will probably look much worse in high quality ^^
> edit: yup, scene wasn't anything special. Nothing to see there.
> 
> Next week's episode looks decent, nothing bad and nothing particularly good. Hopefully it will cover as few action as possible.



Nothing bad and nothing good?   What? XD

Yep, first part of the preview is meh, but the second! These shots are really gooood! Only one has weird pupils lol, the one before the last pics.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2011)

Raiton armor is so so. I thought that it would be a bigger version of Nagashi but it is just a huge blue aura with some lighting sparkles.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2011)

*I almost forgot to post the staff credits for #201

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
小平麻紀

絵コンテ
サトウシンジ

作画監督
嵩本樹、洪範錫

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
古矢好二　舩生拓磨　平田賢一　山下晴香
菅藤剛　北村晋也　吉岡勝　加藤里香
嵩本樹　洪範錫　小林一三

第二原画
野村優真
へばらき
水戸アニメーション*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 3, 2011)

No one hyped about the next episode? XD


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2011)

It looks pretty mediocre, don't see why anyone should be.
I'm more interested in the staff list for 203-204.


----------



## geG (Mar 3, 2011)

Nah, that was better than mediocre.

I'm expecting 203 to be an outsourced team, probably Hong Rong. Hopefully 204 will be the Sessha/Kouda team.


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, it looks okay. Still doesn't look like something to look forward to. 
It would be great if it had some of the good animators that worked on 197, but I think it will be more on the line of 200.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 3, 2011)

Geg said:


> Nah, that was better than mediocre.
> 
> I'm expecting 203 to be an outsourced team, probably Hong Rong. Hopefully 204 will be the Sessha/Kouda team.


OH HELL NO, Hong Rong CANNOT do episode 203, I refuse to believe he could end up doing that episode, I think episode 203 will be in better quality than episode 204. I would just be happy if both episodes are done by the special animators.

  Also when is the animators for the upcoming episodes gonna be confirmed??? I'm SOO curious lol


----------



## geG (Mar 3, 2011)

Who cares, it's better than some of the alternatives.

Unless he's been completely dropped he'll definitely be doing either 203 or 204.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 3, 2011)

Mediocre? Lol you're blind. If it's not great, this is good.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2011)

Art looks alright.


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2011)

The last Hong Rong episode was actually incredibly solid animation wise. I can't think of another recent outsourced episode that looked that good.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2011)

Which was his last?


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hong rong is better than Yamaguchi and Kinoshita (they are from "Graffiti"?). He even has some above average/good episodes (132,174,192).


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 3, 2011)

neshru said:


> The last Hong Rong episode was actually incredibly solid animation wise. I can't think of another recent outsourced episode that looked that good.



It really was. I'm still wanting to know the animator who done that Kiba/Neji vs cloud ninja scene was. I actually look foward to Hong Rong episodes now. He usually has had decent episodes in the past.

I think next episode should be pretty good. The art in some shots look really good. It's hard to say where the special team will come in. I'm doubting it's episode 203.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2011)

*



			The last Hong Rong episode was actually incredibly solid animation wise. I can't think of another recent outsourced episode that looked that good.
		
Click to expand...

Neji's attack was the only thing that stood out in that episode to me




			Which was his last?
		
Click to expand...

episode#192*


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2011)

194 was Kouda s i think. His was 192.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yeah  Kouda was #194, there was typo 

just took a look that the preview and first shots do look kinda meh so maybe it has two AD or it's going to be like #159*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 3, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Yeah  Kouda was #194, there was typo
> 
> just took a look that the preview and first shots do look kinda meh so maybe it has two AD or it's going to be like #159*



Yes, from the preview looks like it. Two AD, one meh and one good.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 3, 2011)

Why are you guys so sure Hong Rong will be working in 203?
I checked the animation credits and it looks like he works every 10eps.

182-Hong Rong
192-Hong Rong

He shouldve been AD for 202 instead...

My best guess for 202 is Chiyuki Tanaka.


----------



## Elle (Mar 4, 2011)

neshru said:


> I think your are being just a _little_ bit too optimistic there. Also, I wouldn't expect to see Gorou as an AD ever again.
> 
> I think we'll get something like this:
> *201: next outsourced episode on the rotation*
> ...



Was 201 outsourced?  If not which team # was it?  Thought the drawings, especially of their expressions was consistently very nicely done.


----------



## neshru (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, it was. Same ADs as 190 and 183.


----------



## Elle (Mar 4, 2011)

^_^ Thanks - wish they'd be hired for regular rotation XD.  They draw faces consistently in a pleasing style [imo].  Do you know the name of the group or lead animator?


----------



## braves41 (Mar 4, 2011)

The studio in charge of those episodes is Seven Arcs (*White Album*, *Sekirei*). I'm not familiar with their staff, but the ADs were listed a few posts back. It's Tatsuki Takemoto and Beom-Seok Hong. They've each had a chief animation director assigned to their episodes (Kanezuka, Asai, and Tokuda in that order), so that has something to do with the quality. Though they're clearly a better alternative than Jiwoo Animation. It's been a while since we've had one of those episodes....


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Nah, that was better than mediocre.
> 
> I'm expecting 203 to be an outsourced team, probably Hong Rong. Hopefully 204 will be the Sessha/Kouda team.


When are they going to announce the animators doing the upcoming episodes?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 6, 2011)

*At the earliest today or tomorrow but everything comes out the tenth of each month officially*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *At the earliest today or tomorrow but everything comes out the tenth of each month officially*


Alright thanks hopefully it comes later on today or tomorrow, SOO curious on who the animators are since this is a good month for good ones lol.


----------



## Archah (Mar 7, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*202:* Tomizawa Kayano
*203:* Hong Rong & Kang Sul-ah
*204:* Yamashita Hiroyuki
*205:* Eum Ik-hyun
*206:* Yoshinuma Hiromi


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*Thanx Archah, interesting lineup*


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

So Hong Rong gets the big part of the fight? Doesn't look like much has changed from the Pain arc to me...
At least it looks like Yamashita could finally get an episode with quality animators, considering it still covers action. But I'm not optimistic at all at this point.

Imagine if things were to get even worse with the start of the movie production. How depressing would that be?


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yamashita also storyboarded 204, so it should be good. Not sure about the others.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh no -___-

the central fight part to Hong Rong? 
Hoping for some great key animators in the episode and yasuhiko kanezuka as chief animation director.

Why they didn't place Yamashita in 203 and Hong Rong in 204 
And the return of Eum-Ik Hyun for 205?   After 20 episodes of silence? I'm hoping for a good work then!

Yoshinuma on 206... predicted that.

It's a bit meh month   Yamashita only after 5 episodes it's really weird. They will spam it every five?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*Yeah #204 should be interesting, 

Neshru do you think the animator who did the Neji scene in #192 will be working on #203*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> So Hong Rong gets the big part of the fight? Doesn't look like much has changed from the Pain arc to me...
> At least it looks like Yamashita could finally get an episode with quality animators, considering it still covers action. But I'm not optimistic at all at this point.
> 
> Imagine if things were to get even worse with the start of the movie production. How depressing would that be?



Hoping for not anymore episodes from Yuki Kinoshita or Anna Yamaguchi.
Fuck that.

Kinoshita says Hello!


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Neshru do you think the animator who did the Neji scene in #192 will be working on #203*


He better be. Don't want the fighting in 203 to look like the Naruto vs Pain taijutsu in 164.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> He better be. Don't want the fighting in 203 to look like the Naruto vs Pain taijutsu in 164.



In Hong Rong episodes there is still some good shots.
In 164, even if it's a bad one:





If 203 will be like 192, then it will be good. But, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*



			the central fight part to Hong Rong? 
Hoping for some great key animators in the episode and yasuhiko kanezuka as chief animation director.
		
Click to expand...

Or somewhat ambition episode like Yoshinuma's #159. Lile wise, I don't want Tokuda to be chief animation director anytime soon.*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Or somewhat ambition episode like Yoshinuma's #159. Lile wise, I don't want Tokuda to be chief animation director anytime soon.*



Tokuda need to stay in the Beom-Seok Hong team. It's good for them.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*Wasn't Naruto kick in #164 too, that looked quite good*


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> In Hong Rong episodes there is still some good shots.


Doesn't mean anything. A Hong Rong episode will never do the stuff in 203 justice.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Wasn't Naruto kick in #164 too, that looked quite good*



Not so much if it's this:


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Doesn't mean anything. A Hong Rong episode will never do the stuff in 203 justice.



Amen. That's Studio Pierrot.

You can only hope for the same key animators of 192 and the same chief animation director of that episode.

Anyway, who is the second name with Hong Rong?


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2011)

So i was right?203-Hong rong? It is ok. 164 had some good shots,and 132 was quite good.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*Studio Pierrot is probably the best studio for long running series since every now an then something like #143 or #167

For the upcoming fight only few scenes needs to good since Sasuke just.......... for most of time. and if we have sacrifice an fight because of the movie production I rather it be this one than the other two *


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Corax said:


> So i was right?203-Hong rong?



Yes, and we will kill you now 

Joking


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 7, 2011)

So Hong Rong is going to do good right?


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So Hong Rong is going to do good right?



We'll know the truth in 3 days, when we'll see the preview of 203.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2011)

> Doesn't mean anything. A Hong Rong episode will never do the stuff in 203 justice.


Well this episode will evolve around taijutsu so yes. Hong rong can animate jutsu special effects (FRS,all jutsu from 132,rasengans etc.) very well but his taijutsu scenes are so-so.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 7, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> We'll know the truth in 3 days, when we'll see the preview of 203.





Corax said:


> Well this episode will evolve around taijutsu so yes. Hong rong can animate jutsu special effects (FRS,all jutsu from 132,rasengans etc.) very well but his taijutsu scenes are so-so.



Oh crap.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*I wonder will any of Seven Arcs animators will be use for these two episodes*


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

Did anyone save the image of the schedule that was posted on 2ch?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *202:* Tomizawa Kayano
> *203:* Hong Rong & 麥雪見? (korean?)
> ...



So Rong's getting the majority of the fight we saw in the last preview, eh? Well, we may get a few good scenes, but it's not a good sign for the stuff to come in spring and summer.

What I am looking forward to are Yamashita's and Yoshinuma's episodes. I wanna see how they do. Yoshinuma may not be the best for fighting episodes, but I think he pulls off talking ones fairly well.


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks like 204 _might_ end up being a special episode. Yamshita is doing the animation direction and storyboarding, while the episode director is someone completley new.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> It looks like 204 _might_ end up being a special episode. Yamshita is doing the animation direction and storyboarding, while the episode director is someone completley new.



You know the name along with Hong Rong?


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm trying to figure that out right now; I think the kanji originally posted was wrong.

Anyway I don't really mind them doing 203; the first half will be mostly talking anyway.


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, now that I've read 206's title I realize Yoshinuma Hiromi and his terrible art are probably the worst possible choice for the episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*



			It looks like 204 might end up being a special episode. Yamshita is doing the animation direction and storyboarding, while the episode director is someone completley new.
		
Click to expand...

It's not Atsushi Nigorikawa ?*


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> It looks like 204 _might_ end up being a special episode. Yamshita is doing the animation direction and storyboarding, while the episode director is someone completley new.



Wasn't it this guy? 

I think I saw his name on the picture but I'm not sure.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*



			Also, now that I've read 206's title I realize Yoshinuma Hiromi and his terrible art are probably the worst possible choice for the episode.
		
Click to expand...


Just put Seiko Asai or Yasuhiko Kanezuka on it and it will be fine
*


----------



## Neelix (Mar 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *202:* Tomizawa Kayano
> *203:* Hong Rong & 麥雪見? (korean?)
> ...



Ugh...oh lol...Hong Rong for 203?
What are they smoking?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*Save the budget for more important fights I guess*


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Just put Seiko Asai or Yasuhiko Kanezuka on it and it will be fine
> *


The drawings in 196 looked pretty bad even if corrected. I was hoping for one of the main ADs to handle the episode, but it looks like Pierrot doesn't find the it particularly important.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*Maybe Tasuku Yamashita will be working on it since he an Sakura fan*


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

The art in 179 looked just fine. I don't see the problem.



liborek3 said:


> Wasn't it this guy?
> 
> I think I saw his name on the picture but I'm not sure.


Yeah, that's the director for 204. I'm looking for the second AD for 203.

edit: Okay I've got the correct spelling of the second 203 AD as 姜雪兒. I still don't know how that's pronounced though

edit 2: Found it: Sul-Ah Kang


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Maybe Tasuku Yamashita will be working on it since he an Sakura fan*



You mean 206? Well, going by the content it will span, Sakura will have only a small scene in that, and I don't think that's enough to get Tasuku in there.


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> The art in 179 looked just fine. I don't see the problem.


Yeah, it looks like Kanezuka is the only one that can successfully correct the drawings on Yoshinuma's episodes. If it's either Tokuda or Asai the art will still look bad.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> The art in 179 looked just fine. I don't see the problem.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the director for 204. I'm looking for the second AD for 203.
> ...



It isn't the director of 204 that 

That is the past animator working with Hong Rong (ep. 124)


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

What no 

The director of 204 is Ken'ichi Nishida. The second animation director in 124 was Keiichi Ishida.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> What no
> 
> The director of 204 is Ken'ichi Nishida.



Hmm?


202: Tomizawa Kayano
203: Hong Rong & 麥雪見? (korean?)
204: Yamashita Hiroyuki
205: Eum Ik-hyun
206: Yoshinuma Hiromi


I'm confused   Who is right? You or Archah?


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

That's the animation director list


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

Director and animation director are two different things.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Director and animation director are two different things.



Yup, lol. Didn't realize you Geg talking about the director and not the AD


----------



## G (Mar 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Also, now that I've read 206's title I realize Yoshinuma Hiromi and his terrible art are probably the worst possible choice for the episode.



It's gonna be awesome


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 7, 2011)

HELL NO HONG RONG IS DOING EPISODE 203??? I'M SORRY PEOPLE BUT THAT GETS ME REALLY MAD, DID WE ALL NOT SEE WHAT HE DID ON EPISODE 164 WITH THE TAIJUTSU, KUNAI, TOADS SCENES??? He got Gama and etc looking like they were making me food for dinner, and Naruto & Pain dancing around while their fighting, like wtf man, SASUKE IS MY FAVOURITE CHARACTER AND THIS IS WHAT THEIR GONNA DO???

  When people were telling me "oh don't worry Sasuke's fights always get the best animators" I still had that kind of feeling their were gonna get a bad animator, FUCK MAN.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 7, 2011)

so does Sasuke vs Raikage have good animators ? they better not fuck with me


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 7, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> so does Sasuke vs Raikage have good animators ? they better not fuck with me


No, Hong Rong is doing Sasuke vs A(Raikage), hell is back once more and it REALLY gets me mad.

  And ontop of that episode 205 is also a REALLY important episode and that guy Ik-Hyun Eum is back and they CHOSE him to do it?? The 5 Kage Summit arc started off really good and now it's about to look as bad as the Pain Invasion arc, I thought Studio Pierrot learned from their mistakes, and I know people in the forums are mad about this to, I mean COME ON???


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh boy this is gonna be one of those things you never shut up about isn't it


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> No, Hong Rong is doing Sasuke vs A(Raikage), hell is back once more and it REALLY gets me mad.



 studio peiriot, honestly i think i shedded a tear


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh boy this is gonna be one of those things you never shut up about isn't it


Alright then, let's see how good episode 203 will be next week, and we will see if it's something for me not to shut up about, if it's look bad and me and others complain, don't be surprised.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *202:* Tomizawa Kayano
> *203:* Hong Rong & 麥雪見? (korean?)
> ...



Thanks for the list. More bad choices by studio.  But thats how it works ! Spend money on fillers and omeka !!
Still looking forward to Ep.204 , might be interesting. Yoshinuma would have been better choice for fight episodes than talking one. but whtvr..


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> He better be. Don't want the fighting in 203 to look like the Naruto vs Pain taijutsu in 164.


If episode 203 looks like 192 then I will have no complain, theirs still a chance for it in that matter.

   Eum Ik-hyun is a mediocre animator and he did really good on episode 84 especially the taijutsu scene with Hidan and Kakashi, so maybe their's a chance.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 7, 2011)

Really looking foward to the Yamashita episode. I'm really expecting it to be a lot better than his previous ones, just because he has more control over this episode. Who knows, we might see some animators like Yoshimichi Kameda make an appearence . I'm not too down about this, because this isn't my favorite part of the arc. I think there are better places to use the good stuff on then this part, but that's just me. Still expecting the Hong Rong episode to be pretty good, and really hoping that one animator is also on it.


----------



## ZE (Mar 7, 2011)

And so it dies the idea that Sasuke's episodes always get better treatment.


----------



## Salce (Mar 7, 2011)

ZE said:


> And so it dies the idea that Sasuke's episodes always get better treatment.



Isn't it a bit early to say that?

We already know AD list, but not the budget.
Hong Rong can make something pretty good if he has a high budget.


----------



## ZE (Mar 7, 2011)

Salce said:


> Isn't it a bit early to say that?
> 
> We already know AD list, but not the budget.
> Hong Rong can make something pretty good if he has a high budget.



The fact that Hong Rong is animating the most important part of the approaching fight should tell you something.


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2011)

ZE said:


> And so it dies the idea that Sasuke's episodes always get better treatment.


I don't know about that, episode 204 should be excellent. In the end Sasuke is still getting more high quality fighting episodes than any other character.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*



			I think there are better places to use the good stuff on then this part, but that's just me. Still expecting the Hong Rong episode to be pretty good, and really hoping that one animator is also on it.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed this part doesn't really need spectacular animation just some well animated parts like #153 or better version of #159 since the focus of the upcoming fight is 
Spoiler:  



just Sasuke standing in one spot most of the time



And I rather see Pierrot use this season budget on the other two fights*


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

After looking some stuff up on Ken'ichi Nishida, it looks like he's a former director/storyboardist for  who's since gone freelance. Meaning it's likely Pierrot hired him for that specific episode. So it'll probably be a one-time special episode along the lines of 131.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> After looking some stuff up on Ken'ichi Nishida, it looks like he's a former director/storyboardist for  who's since gone freelance. Meaning it's likely Pierrot hired him for that specific episode. So it'll probably be a one-time special episode along the lines of 131.



Hmm, that's interesting. Well, my expectations for 204 have gone up a bit more. He should at least bring in some animators that are a bit more talented than in previous Yamashita episodes, but Yamashita also has an influence in bringing in some of these animators as well.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*



			After looking some stuff up on Ken'ichi Nishida, it looks like he's a former director/storyboardist for Nippon Animation who's since gone freelance. Meaning it's likely Pierrot hired him for that specific episode. So it'll probably be a one-time special episode along the lines of 131.
		
Click to expand...


 interesting, now I want to see #204 preview even more now. Looking at the chapters that should be in that episode and it could be another #167 in the making  *


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> interesting, now I want to see #204 preview even more now. Looking at the chapters that should be in that episode and it could be another #167 in the making  *



Oh shit!


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder who will animate the last fight of this arc. It was a lot more interesting than the first 2. At least for me.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy to hear that we'll at least get a special episode but isnt it weird for 204 to get more budget than 203?That episode is nothing but 2 little skirmishes as far as I remember..



Corax said:


> I wonder who will animate the last fight of this arc. It was a lot more interesting than the first 2. At least for me.



That fight needs some awesome storyboarding, else its going to look beyond boring in the anime.


----------



## IceManK (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Atsushi Wakabayashi will be AD for one of the episodes in the last fight of this arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*I should clarity what I meant about my statement below to avoid confusion




			Looking at the chapters that should be in that episode and it could be another #167 in the making
		
Click to expand...

 What I meant by that is Pierrot taking a dull part of the fight and making it to something awesome like #167*


----------



## braves41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I should clarity what I meant about my statement below to avoid confusion
> 
> 
> What I meant by that is Pierrot taking a dull part of the fight and making it to something awesome like #167*



Yeah, that's what I'm expecting given where they've decided to place Yamashita. People tend to forget that a lot of the best parts of the franchise aren't even in the manga to begin with.


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2011)

It was the same with 131 too. They expanded on a really small part of the fight and made it a lot better.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*I forgot about #131, the same thing can be said about #85 *


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, Very True. ^

Looking forward to Yamashita's episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*If #204 turns out to be one of those episode that will make two down this year if you counting #194 *


----------



## Xerces (Mar 7, 2011)

Have the shitty animators for the talking episodes, and the good animators for the fighting ones. 

Why cant they wrap their heads around this concept?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*Because if handle right the talking episode can be just as good as the fighting episodes. 

#31, #82 and #166*


----------



## I Black Cat I (Mar 8, 2011)

Now now, guys.  I'm reading through the chapters again, and it would seem like there's a lot of dialogue and PLENTY of things to be discussed and mentioned that could very well (optimistically speaking) push the full fight (or at least MOST of it) into Yamashita's hands, considering Studio Pierrot rearranges things in a optimal order.  I mean the chances are definitely there and we can definitely hope.


----------



## neshru (Mar 8, 2011)

Episode 202 is an in-house episode, right? Seeing as they are doing consecutive in-house episodes these days they should have just switched it with the Hong Rong episode. Or maybe it won't make a difference, seeing as many in-house episodes during the filler arc looked subpar.

Did anyone translate the full credits for all the new episodes (not only the ADs)?


----------



## Erunno (Mar 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Because if handle right the talking episode can be just as good as the fighting episodes.
> 
> #31, #82 and #166*



Actually, good directors are a prerequisite for episodes but I believe that the talking episodes are more in need of good directors than in need of good animators. A good director will be able to bring out the best of a dialog heavy episode even with little budget by well usage of music, cuts, angles and voice actor direction. On the other hand even an excellent director will have a hard time making an engaging action episode when characters move like a log of wood. But while good animators bring can bring their own aspects to an episode they really need to be tempered by directors knowing how to construct an episode otherwise you end up with a well-animated mess (you're free to imagine about which episode I'm thinking primarily).


----------



## insane111 (Mar 8, 2011)

> Ryder1000
> Banned



lol

Anyways, I didn't care for this fight at all. Hopefully this one-shot director is adventurous enough to make the fight a little less boring. Is he also doing the storyboard? I lost the 2ch page and apparently I'm too retarded to find it again right now.


----------



## geG (Mar 8, 2011)

Storyboard is Hiroyuki Yamashita.

I posted the image here:  The only name on there I can't figure out is the storyboard artist for 202, because it's someone brand new and the family name is way too complicated to properly read in such a blurry image.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Because if handle right the talking episode can be just as good as the fighting episodes.
> 
> #31, #82 and #166*



Don't forget 123. Deidara's filler jutsu was great. 



I Black Cat I said:


> Now now, guys.  I'm reading through the chapters again, and it would seem like there's a lot of dialogue and PLENTY of things to be discussed and mentioned that could very well (optimistically speaking) push the full fight (or at least MOST of it) into Yamashita's hands, considering Studio Pierrot rearranges things in a optimal order.  I mean the chances are definitely there and we can definitely hope.



I don't think so. The upcoming fight was interspersed with Naruto and Madara talking, and the talking only seems to be enough to fill up this week's episode with Raikage entering battle at the end as the episode's cliffhanger, so it's very likely that the majority of the fight scenes will be going into Rong's hands, hence Ryder's and Xerces' bitching.

Speaking of Ryder, LOL at him getting banned again.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 8, 2011)

Geg said:


> Storyboard is Hiroyuki Yamashita.



Now I definitely have my hopes up for this episode, considering the amazing storyboards he did for ED12/15.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 8, 2011)

which episode is Hiroyuki Yamashita doing?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 8, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> which episode is Hiroyuki Yamashita doing?



Episode 204.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 8, 2011)

Geg said:


> The only name on there I can't figure out is the storyboard artist for 202, because it's someone brand new and the family name is way too complicated to properly read in such a blurry image.



Damn, I should have read the rest of your post. I just spent like 10 minutes trying to read that name. My eyeballs hurt


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally got that guy's name of Newtype's site, it's Wakoudo Takahashi.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 10, 2011)

*From the summaries it looks like this 

Epi #202(about the manga chap 460~461+462) 
Epi #203(about chap 462~463, 464)
Epi #204(approx from the chap 464~466)
Epi #205(approx from the chap 466~468)
Epi #206(approx from the chap 468~470)*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 10, 2011)

From the preview the Hong Rong episode seems ok! I haven't see bad shot there.

Then, or Sul-Ah Kang is a great partner, or we have some good key animators this time around or they have a good assistant such as Kanezuka. 

Today episode was good. It had some awesome moments in art and animation such as the Juugo technique.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 10, 2011)

If they remain this consistent throughout April/May, it's probably safe to say the series as a whole had a small budget increase for whatever reason. 

But until then, I'll remain skeptical that shit will hit the fan in April like it usually does.


----------



## neshru (Mar 10, 2011)

So, I was worried that most of the action would be in the next episode, since I didn't think Hong Rong and his team would be up to the task. So I was happy to know a lot of action took place in this episode instead... until I watched it in high quality and realized the animation sucked anyway. Super stiff animation during the action scenes, no sign of the animator that did the fighting sequence in 197 or any other good animator from 197-198. What the hell Pierrot? 



insane111 said:


> If they remain this consistent throughout April/May, it's probably safe to say the series as a whole had a small budget increase for whatever reason.


The way I see it the series' budget has been reduced since the start of the last filler arc. The series is now more consistent as a whole, but that's because most of the in-house episodes now look as bad as the outsoucred ones.
I will honestly be surprised if things get even worse with the start of the movie production, because I think the overall quality of the series right now is not satisfying at all. The days of the Itachi arc look so far away.


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2011)

This episode had some good scenes. Next will be an average fighting episode like 164 i think.


> So I was happy to know a lot of action took place in this episode instead... until I watched it in high quality and realized the animation sucked anyway.


No only a 1 chapter or so. This fight was very short anyway. 


> Super stiff animation during the action scenes, no sign of the animator that did the fighting sequence in 197 or any other good animator from 197-198


Well Yamashita will animate 204 so we will have at least 1 very good episode in this month.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 10, 2011)

Corax said:


> This episode had some good scenes. Next will be an average fighting episode like 164 i think.



I agree. Juugo's lasers were done really well, and I liked how Raikage came out of nowhere with the elbowing. However, Sasuke killing the samurai, his initial charge-in at A and his entourage, and A & Darui attacking him after Shi's genjutsu were rather subpar.

The 203 shots look good, but since Rong's doing it, I think the episode overall is gonna go up and down like his other episodes 124 and 164.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 10, 2011)

sigh studio Perriot fails so hard, hopefully Ninja Storm 3 will do this fight justice


----------



## BassGS (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought the episode was fine, you guys have too high expections. Especially if you know its not a special animator. Plus I'm anime only and this was epic.


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah the animation in this episode was good. I don't see why the benchmark for what constitutes good animation should be set at the absolute best-looking episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 10, 2011)

BassGS said:


> I thought the episode was fine, you guys have too high expections. Especially if you know its not a special animator. Plus I'm anime only and this was epic.



Agree on the first part of this quote.


----------



## neshru (Mar 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> I don't see why the benchmark for what constitutes good animation should be set at the absolute best-looking episodes.


I don't think it should be either. But even compared to regular good episodes (stuff like 198, 197, 191, 186, 178, 173, 162 and many more before them), the animation was subpar.

If people are satisfied with this kind of quality that's great for them, but to me the only episodes left on the rotation that still have quality are the Kawai/Matsumoto ones and the Yamashita ones. That's basically 2 solid episodes every 8, or even less, since I believe the rotation has gotten longer. Before the start of the Pain arc, one episode every 2 had that kind of solid animation.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 10, 2011)

But why couldnt it be this sexy



Raikage's yellow thunder


----------



## braves41 (Mar 10, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> But why couldnt it be this sexy
> 
> 
> 
> Raikage's yellow thunder


Er, that still doesn't look very good.... Plus you can't really compare a comic to animation....

EDIT: Unless you're just talking about the coloring of the Raikage's chakra. Then I'd agree.


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2011)

Chakra has never been anything but blue or red in the anime, with the lone exception of Chiyo and Pain's green life-restoring chakra.

Why people still expect anything different is beyond me. You're just setting yourselves up for inevitable disappointment.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 10, 2011)

*Here are the daily staff credits

#202
脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
三田茂

絵コンテ
鷹橋若人

作画監督
冨澤佳也乃

総作画監督
田中ちゆき

原画
臼田美夫　春藤佳奈　米山舞　津熊建徳
九鬼朱　原田理恵　山田勝　冨澤佳也乃
田中ちゆき
スタジオグラフティ
入江俊博
SIGN
谷澤泰史
ぴえろ作画室
大河原烈　西原理奈子　小柳達也

第二原画
折井一雅　梅村朋未　原田理恵　佐藤麻里那
スタジオグラフティ
佐々木幸恵　中島美香
MSC
水竹修治
スタジオマーク
平井良樹　山岡真士　荻野貴裕　川上友貴恵
小川ももこ　香西梨奈
ウォンバット
杉田葉子　山川拓己
ぴえろ作画室
朱暁*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 10, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here are the daily staff credits
> 
> #202
> 脚本
> ...



This time the credit list is long. Some famous name? (for the Jugo parts, for example)


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2011)

> Chakra has never been anything but blue or red in the anime, with the lone exception of Chiyo and Pain's green life-restoring chakra.


Sasuke s chakra was purple/violet in this episode.


> This time the credit list is long. Some famous name? (for the Jugo parts, for example)


Tanaka Chiyuki is in this list.


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> This time the credit list is long. Some famous name? (for the Jugo parts, for example)



Nope, there were just a lot of 2nd key animators for this ep for some reason.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 10, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Er, that still doesn't look very good.... Plus you can't really compare a comic to animation....
> 
> EDIT: Unless you're just talking about the coloring of the Raikage's chakra. Then I'd agree.



just the color of his chakra, and i digress, after watching the episode on my HDtv, it was epic , a few rough patches but still good


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> Nope, there were just a lot of 2nd key animators for this ep for some reason.



I think they will use more 2nd key animators to prevent the disaster of the Pain arc...


----------



## Salce (Mar 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> Yeah the animation in this episode was good. I don't see why the benchmark for what constitutes good animation should be set at the absolute best-looking episodes.



THIS

Many people is used to watch two types of episodes: those with "super-animation", and those that are shit.

But they should understand that in this arc Pierrot is doing it otherwise: no episode stands out, but they all are pretty good.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 10, 2011)

i liked everything juugo related. i loved how crazy he seemed, and the lazers were great. i never thought studio periott would give juugo the animation edge over sasuke. well done. sasuke's parts weren't good . i still liked the episode. 8/10.


----------



## Dei (Mar 10, 2011)

Salce said:


> THIS
> 
> But they should understand that in this arc Pierrot is doing it otherwise: no episode stands out, but they all are pretty good.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english



From the looks of the the upcomming ADs you have already been proven wrong. so unless you work at perriot you sir fail.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Mar 10, 2011)

Salce said:


> But they should understand that in this arc Pierrot is doing it otherwise: no episode stands out, but they all are pretty good.



That's exactly what i think. The average quality is almost the same, and i think that consistant quality pleases more people. I noticed that when Pierrot started to put inhouse assistant director for outsourced episode ; even if its just the drawing which is impacted and not the animation, this kind of decision which makes episode more consistant are appreciated in general.

I understand neshru when he says that inhous episode are less impressive, but for me, 202 was good with very solid art and animation, nothing fancy and for a long running serie, that's the average episode we should have every week.


----------



## braves41 (Mar 10, 2011)

Now that I've finished this episode (had only seen the first half when I posted b before), I can say that the second half of this episode was a step-up from the first half. I was wondering where Tanaka's touches were since she was the chief AD, so they must have been in the second half. The in-house episodes can look better, but you can't expect to have every confrontation to look amazing. 

Sadly, I see some Tsutomu Ohshiro in the preview for the next episode. Nooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## neshru (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think we'll get any Ohshiro next episode, he should be working on episode 205 if things haven't changed. Though I wouldn't mind having him work on this Sasuke vs Raikage battle, since his animation is more dynamic than anything I saw on 202.

One thing I like about the preview is the way the Raikage's "lightning cloak" is done. Much more convincing than in 202.


----------



## Salce (Mar 10, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> From the looks of the the upcomming ADs you have already been proven wrong. so unless you work at perriot you sir fail.



The AD list is just a list. I don't see how that list can "prove that i'm wrong".

Some bad directors can make good episodes if they have a big budget. So, the list doesn't mean all, there are other factors.

We have already 6 really good chapters, and the preview of 203 looks better than a normal episode of Hong Rong.

Once again, sorry for my bad english =/


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 10, 2011)

*I haven't had the time to watch this week episode, but seeing most of the feedback is good. It might be better than expected *


----------



## envoyofuno (Mar 11, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE how we get Yamashita for everything immediately AFTER the important stuff. Unless it's fillerized up and badass, which is possible since most episodes that are amazing are, there's no reason for 203 and 204 not to be switched. None. I genuienly wonder if Hayato Date even distributes budget to episodes that need them or if he just doesn't give a shit at this point and just throws them at the rota with no care of the outcome. I'm not complaining, btw, since I don't know what's up with 204 at this point, just talking.

And don't respond to this Ryder, I'm not agreeing with you about anything and you quoting me and agreeing will only make me lose credibility in myself.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Chill out  .


----------



## envoyofuno (Mar 11, 2011)

Learn to read first.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Mar 11, 2011)

envoyofuno said:


> I genuienly wonder if Hayato Date even distributes budget to episodes that need them or if he just doesn't give a shit at this point and just throws them at the rota with no care of the outcome



I would love an interview of Date where he will explain his work on Naruto. Because its frustrating that ordinary people like us realizes that there a "better use" of his animator and he could set a better rota... I dont think he's incompetent, this man did good job for long time, there certainly some constraint we are not aware of.

There were a french video where Hayato Date where interviewed about big budget episode but we didnt learn much about his work unfortunately.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 11, 2011)

*Actually Smeeg Heead there is a interview with both Hayato Date and Yuji Nunokawa the president of Pierrot explaining how apporach Naruto and other mangas*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 11, 2011)

The animation/artwork was incredible for a normal animation, the action was THE BESTT ever I've seen in Shippuuden for a long time, that's what you expect when Sasuke comes back to the show, you know he's gonna pawn everywhere. The music choice was 100% top notch, everything about this episode just shaked me while I was watching it.

   Next week episode looks decent but I would have prefered a better animator to do next weeks episode instead of Hong Rong seeing how he messed up 164, well episode 182 & 192 were done great for a Hong Rong episode even tho he had good assistants to help him out, I pray for the best.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 11, 2011)

*Bad animation in Naruto vs Pain fight?*

Did you guys notice it was badly animated as soon as you saw it?

For me I never noticed it was badly animated until I saw threads about it, until then I thought it was just like any other episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 11, 2011)

*Yes I did notice it when I saw those episodes*


----------



## ZE (Mar 11, 2011)

Next week is gonna have good/awesome animation. Some good animators worked on it, I'm sure of it. You can see it from the preview. 

For example, we can see Kakashi's mouth moving when he talks in the preview... that's a sign that the person who did that part is above average because he took his time to draw details like that one. And that was just one one of the many things that stood out for me in the preview.


----------



## neshru (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder if the recent earthquake will affect the anime production in any way...
And I need someone to confirm that Hiroyuki Yamashita is still alive


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 11, 2011)

*The following members of the anime, manga, game, and related industries have checked in via Twitter or other social networking sites to report being alive and well after the March 11 earthquake (Tōhoku Chihō Taiheiyō-oki Jishin): 

Here are the list so far

Japanese Anime/Manga Industry:
•Atsushi Abe - update
•Yoshitoshi ABe - update
•Tadashi Agi - update
•Kurea Aida - update
•Mayumi Aida - update
•Akamatsu Studio via Ken Akamatsu - update
•Satomi Akesaka - update
•Touko Akiba - update
•Reno Amagi - update
•Ume Aoki - update
•Yuu Asakawa - update
•Kia Asamiya - update
•Kiyohiko Azuma - update
•Koge Donbo - update
•Kanetake Ebikawa - update
•Minari Endoh - update
•Cocoa Fujiwara - update
•Usamaru Furuya - update
•Hitomi Harada - update
•Bisco Hatori - update
•Yukari Higa - update
•Kouta Hirano - update
•Rei Hiroe - update
•Aya Hirano - update
•Yui Horie - update
•Mamoru Hosoda - update
•Kazuhiko Inoue - update
•Kikuko Inoue - update
•Marina Inoue - update
•Akira Ishida - update
•Mai Kadowaki - update
•Eri Kitamura - update
•Kenji Kamiyama - update
•Mel Kishida - update
•Katsuyuki Konishi - update
•Mami Kosuge - update
•Minako Kotobuki - update
•Yun Kouga - update
•Tite Kubo - update
•Madhouse Studios via Masao Maruyama - update
•Temari Matsumoto - update
•Nana Mizuki - update
•Junko Mizuno - update
•Halko Momoi - update
•Megumi Nakajima - update
•Yuuichi Nakamura - update 
•Yasuhiro Nightow - update
•Ryotaro Okiayu - update 
•Hiroya Oku - update
•Natsume Ono - update
•Rina Satou - update
•Humikane Shimada - update
•Tomokazu Sugita - update
•Ayahi Takagaki - update
•Hiroyuki Takei - update
•Mick Takeuchi - update
•Yukari Tamura - update
•Rie Tanaka - update
•Arina Tanemura - update
•Haruka Tomatsu - update
•Aki Toyosaki - update
•Kana Ueda - update
•Chika Umino - update
•Kouichi Yamadera - update
•Suzuhito Yasuda - update
•Hiroki Yasumoto - update
•Nao Yazawa - update
•Kumichi Yoshizuki - update
•Kaori Yuki - update

Tokyo-based and Visiting North American Industry:
•Matt Alt - update
•William Flanagan - update
•Dan Kanemitsu - update
•Stu Levy - update
•Patrick Macias - update
•J-List via Peter Payne - update
•Rob Pereyda - update
•Matt Thorn - update

Other:
•Danny Choo - update
•Circus game studio via MangaGamer's John Pickett - update
•Rie Fu - update
•Aki Hata - update
•Hobby Link Japan figure seller - update
•Hideo Kojima - update
•Hikaru Utada - update
•Yoshiki - update

*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 11, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *The following members of the anime, manga, game, and related industries have checked in via Twitter or other social networking sites to report being alive and well after the March 11 earthquake (Tōhoku Chihō Taiheiyō-oki Jishin):
> 
> Here are the list so far
> 
> ...


WTF, what about Masashi Kishimoto and Eiichiro Oda?? I know their alright cuz it didn't hit Tokyo but it hit Fukushima but still why aren't they put in that updated list?


neshru said:


> I wonder if the recent earthquake will affect the anime production in any way...
> And I need someone to confirm that Hiroyuki Yamashita is still alive


LOL why would you think he died?? And I agree I was wondering the same thing, now that the big earthquake hit Japan, I wonder myself if theirs gonna be any new episodes next week for Bleach, One Piece, Naruto, DBZ KAI(even tho I don't watch it) and etc....

  I'm just GLAD that it didn't hit Tokyo and it is miles AWAY from Fukushima, anyhow it hit Tokyo it would have been the end for the anime industry worldwide for Japan, America, Europe & etc, still fucked up that it had to hit Japan.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 11, 2011)

*Tasuku Yamashita seem to be ok too*


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2011)

Not related to the animators, but something interesting I found out: Kazuhiko Inoue (Kakashi's seiyuu) said on twitter that he's using his home as a relief shelter. He said he took in about 20 people last night.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 11, 2011)

*



			WTF, what about Masashi Kishimoto and Eiichiro Oda?? I know their alright cuz it didn't hit Tokyo but it hit Fukushima but still why aren't they put in that updated list?
		
Click to expand...

Eichiro Oda is okay according to his friend's twitter... Also Masashi Kishimoto reported safe, now what about his family*


----------



## insane111 (Mar 11, 2011)

As far as I know Tokyo was perfectly fine except for the power outage, I'd be surprised if more than 1 or 2 very unlucky people died. 99% of the deaths seem to have been caused by the Tsunami up north.


----------



## neshru (Mar 12, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> LOL why would you think he died??.


I don't, but he better be alive.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 12, 2011)

does someone know if Yasuharu Takanashi, composer of Naruto Shippuden OST, is okay?


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> does someone know if Yasuharu Takanashi, composer of Naruto Shippuden OST, is okay?



I think it's ok, he's from Tokyo.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 12, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Eichiro Oda is okay according to his friend's twitter... Also Masashi Kishimoto reported safe, now what about his family*



i believe you, but where did you here kishimoto was safe?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 12, 2011)

never mind, i just heard from numerous sources, and (kishi's facebook) that he is ok.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 12, 2011)

It's great and relieving to hear that the manga and anime industries are doing ok so far, including Kishi and Oda. Inoue is a good man, too.

But you know, I find it painfully ironic in that, before the quake occurred, one bitchy poster said in the Telegrams that he hoped Kishi died.  Needless to say, his rep went from Ascendant to smoking the big one. Probably got banned, too.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 12, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It's great and relieving to hear that the manga and anime industries are doing ok so far, including Kishi and Oda. Inoue is a good man, too.
> 
> But you know, I find it painfully ironic in that, before the quake occurred, one bitchy poster said in the Telegrams that he hoped Kishi died.  Needless to say, his rep went from Ascendant to smoking the big one. Probably got banned, too.


Who ever he is fuck him man.



neshru said:


> I don't think we'll get any Ohshiro next episode, he should be working on episode 205 if things haven't changed. Though I wouldn't mind having him work on this Sasuke vs Raikage battle, since his animation is more dynamic than anything I saw on 202.
> 
> One thing I like about the preview is the way the Raikage's "lightning cloak" is done. Much more convincing than in 202.


The assistant who is helping Hong Rong next week "Sul-Ah Kang" is he a good one or a bad one? The preview looks good for a Hong Rong episode especially the part when A lifted Sasuke up.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 12, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It's great and relieving to hear that the manga and anime industries are doing ok so far, including Kishi and Oda. Inoue is a good man, too.
> 
> But you know, I find it painfully ironic in that, before the quake occurred, one bitchy poster said in the Telegrams that he hoped Kishi died.  Needless to say, his rep went from Ascendant to smoking the big one. Probably got banned, too.



good riddance. people who post like that shouldn't be allowed on the forum in the first place.


----------



## takanashifan (Mar 14, 2011)

so takanashi yasuharu is okay then?


----------



## LuCas (Mar 14, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It's great and relieving to hear that the manga and anime industries are doing ok so far, including Kishi and Oda. Inoue is a good man, too.
> 
> *But you know, I find it painfully ironic in that, before the quake occurred, one bitchy poster said in the Telegrams that he hoped Kishi died*.  Needless to say, his rep went from Ascendant to smoking the big one. Probably got banned, too.



Wtf why would anyone hope that for kishimoto?! What did he do to him?! and yes I am asking you dammit

edit: Oh yeah I kinda loved the animation for episode 201


----------



## insane111 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The assistant who is helping Hong Rong next week "Sul-Ah Kang" is he a good one or a bad one? The preview looks good for a Hong Rong episode especially the part when A lifted Sasuke up.



He's not an assistant, both of them are separately doing one half of the episode. There's another credit called "Chief Animation Director", where they assign one of their more skilled directors to oversee the bad episodes and fix what they can. The reason the episode looks good is probably because of that person, but it's unknown who that person is until the episode airs. (unless someone can spot his style in the preview).


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 15, 2011)

insane111 said:


> He's not an assistant, both of them are separately doing one half of the episode. There's another credit called "Chief Animation Director", where they assign one of their more skilled directors to oversee the bad episodes and fix what they can. The reason the episode looks good is probably because of that person, but it's unknown who that person is until the episode airs. (unless someone can spot his style in the preview).


Oh cuz I'm just making sure I want next episode to be nicely done for a Hong Rong episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm now watching the episode on TV Tokyo.
It seems the best episode of Hong Rong, but I clearly recognized the hand of Yumenosuke Tokuda as chief animator. Some bad shot however.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Confirmed, episode 204 is gonna kick some ass with superb animation.


*Spoiler*: __ 




And the return of Killer Bee  ~~yo!

How I Met Your Mother DVD 1-5
How I Met Your Mother DVD 1-5
How I Met Your Mother DVD 1-5


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2011)

It was like 164 just had a lot less action in it. As expected. Next episode will be really good.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> It was like 164 just had a lot less action in it. As expected. Next episode will be really good.



Nah. 164 was really bad. There are some good action shots, far superior from that awful episode. IMHO.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2011)

No 164 overall had 3 or so times more action in it. This episode was 60 talking/40 action or so (more like 124 in terms of storyboard). This greatly affected your perception.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 17, 2011)

*Preview of #204
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0d6b1U305Q[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> No 164 overall had 3 or so times more action in it. This episode was 60 talking/40 action or so (more like 124 in terms of storyboard). This greatly affected your perception.



Even if I'm looking only at the action scenes, them are far better than the 164.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 17, 2011)

Seems like the Sul-ah kang name was reported wrong. 

203
1st half: Hong Rong
2nd half: Jong-Ki Choe? (崔鐘基)
Chief: Yumenosuke Tokuda

Not sure if I got that name right, Geg or someone will have to check... Whatever his name is, he was also listed as animation director for episode 65 of part 1.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 17, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Preview of #204
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0d6b1U305Q[/YOUTUBE]*






Animation looks fantastic, absolutely stunning. Really looking forward to this episode, although it doesn't contain the action I hoped it would *(Raikage vs Team Taka)*

I'm sure we can expect quite a bit of filler here. Like with the preview of 167, an anime-only fan of Naruto would expect mostly talking than actual fighting from this preview.


EDIT: Also why does the Tsuchikage sound like a chipmunk near the end of the video?


----------



## Archah (Mar 17, 2011)

The AD for the second half is *Choi Jong-gi*. He already worked in first season of Naruto as AD (episodes 29, 37, 45, 54, 65), and, imo, he was the worst AD i've ever seen working on Naruto.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 17, 2011)

Archah said:


> The AD for the second half is *Choi Jong-gi*. He already worked in first season of Naruto as AD (episodes 29, 37, 45, 54, 65), and, imo, he was the worst AD i've ever seen working on Naruto.



*Whoever that AD is, he cannot be worse than the one who directed a certain portion of Kiba vs Naruto in Part 1.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2eAjU3H1NY[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to 5:02


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 17, 2011)

YES, next week is the special animation that we all love, and todays episode was good, Madara & Narutos talking ruined it tho but overall great episode, nice music and Sasuke RULES.


----------



## Archah (Mar 17, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Whoever that AD is, he cannot be worse than the one who directed a certain portion of Kiba vs Naruto in Part 1.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2eAjU3H1NY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Skip to 5:02



ROFL, that's episode 45, so yeah, it's Choi Jong-gi episode


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 17, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Whoever that AD is, he cannot be worse than the one who directed a certain portion of Kiba vs Naruto in Part 1.*
> 
> Skip to 5:02



LOL, worst of any episode of the Pain Arc.

Well, Choi Jong-Gi has improved from that episode. Second half of 203 is at the same level of the first part.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 17, 2011)

This was nice.


----------



## braves41 (Mar 17, 2011)

That preview looks more Yamashita-esque than his previous episode. Should be good. 

In case anybody was wondering about upcoming episodes possibly being delayed, .


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2011)

> Nah. 164 was really bad. There are some good action shots, far superior from that awful episode. IMHO.


No. For example these are episode 164 gifs:

*Spoiler*: __ 








These are from the ep 203.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Cant see why ep. 203 is so so much better. At best it  has the same quality.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 17, 2011)

*I was thinking that same thing Brave when I had watched the preview. So #204 should be what we had expected from him originally 

Thanx for link too

As for #203 I'm little bit disappointed with the episode. the art was pretty average but animation wasn't as good as #192 and kinda of statically *


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> No. For example these are episode 164 gifs:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Didn't need pics/gifs. The difference between 164 and 203 is remarkable. To me.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> As for #203 I'm little bit disappointed with the episode. the art was pretty average but animation wasn't as good as #192 and kinda of statically *



Because Tokuda can't never be a Kanezuka (192), as assistant/chief animation director. Total different quality.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2011)

> Whoever that AD is, he cannot be worse than the one who directed a certain portion of Kiba vs Naruto in Part 1.


No i think Gai vs Gai scene is worse than this scene.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> No. For example these are episode 164 gifs:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This pretty much shows how much better 164 was than 203. There were good parts, but the animation during most of the action scenes were, as Animeblue put it, somewhat static. In other words, it was subpar, as is the majority of Rong episodes.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 17, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> This pretty much shows how much better 164 was than 203. There were good parts, but the animation during most of the action scenes were, as Animeblue put it, somewhat static. In other words, it was subpar, as is the majority of Rong episodes.


I think u meant to say that episode 203 was wayyy better animated than 164.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 17, 2011)

*I totally forgot to post the staff credits for #203, so here it is

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
岸川寛良

作画監督
溶洪、崔鐘基

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
田中正弥　亀山進也　青柳重美　内原茂
高木有詩　石崎裕子　昆冨美子　末廣直貴
柴田和紀　中村諒子　服部森樹朗　李始恩

第二原画
一ノ瀬結梨*


----------



## Dei (Mar 17, 2011)

The episode was what you would expect fro ma hong rong episode. Many bad scenes and 1 good/decent. Next episode looks amazing though hopefully it will be fillerized. I expect alot of hate next episode aswell complaning how the animation is "crap".


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 17, 2011)

> I expect alot of hate next episode aswell complaning how the animation is "crap".


Can't wait.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ain't that an annual thing here in NF*


----------



## Corax (Mar 18, 2011)

Well people like Ryder are saying that 203 is better than 164 despite of gifs before of their eyes. I think 90% here cant even get the difference between super/good/average/bad animation.


----------



## neshru (Mar 18, 2011)

I think 164 was better than 203 as far as animation goes. The difference is that 203 wasn't really an action episode, so the quality of the animation didn't have much of an impact on the overall quality.

Speaking of 203, it's a shame that the really good animator that worked on the last Hong Rong episode wasn't there (or maybe he animated the Liger Bomb, but it wasn't as good as the Neji/Kiba scene in the previous episode).


----------



## Dei (Mar 18, 2011)

neshru said:


> I think 164 was better than 203 as far as animation goes. The difference is that 203 wasn't really an action episode, so the quality of the animation didn't have much of an impact on the overall quality.
> 
> Speaking of 203, it's a shame that the really good animator that worked on the last Hong Rong episode wasn't there (or maybe he animated the Liger Bomb, but it wasn't as good as the Neji/Kiba scene in the previous episode).



I have to agree animation wise 164 was a little better. And i think that the animator did the liger bomb scene. He seems to do one scene every hong rong episode. I pretty sure its him who did the rasenshuriken absorbation in 164 and Valley at the end remake in another hong rong episode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy shit, Dat 204 preview.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm I the only one who liked episode 164?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 19, 2011)

BassGS said:


> I'm I the only one who liked episode 164?



overall, i liked 164. although the base naruto vs. pain fighting and frog scenes werent good-the rest was pretty impressive. the rasenshueiken absorption/ transformation scene was great (especially when naruto comes out of the smoke), the rod breaking/sage kick was great, the shinra tenseis were good enough, and the rasenshuriken explosions looked pretty good.

I think people dislike it because they thought it deserved hidan and kakuzu vs. shikimaru and kakashi levels of animation (myself included). that part in the manga was the greatest thing since sliced cheese, and it should have been taken care of properly in the anime, with as much effort as possible. thankfully, the ova showed part of it reanimated and the new movie looks like it may right some of the animation wrongs.

my point stands though....i thought 164 was pretty good.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that next month is the month that the animation goes low and majority of animators leave to work on the 5th movie, I think Studio Pierrot mayve thought ahead and brought in some new good animators who will work on the future episodes even when the movie will be in production. I'm assuming that the new animators Kayano Tomizawa and Shigeki Kawai will be saved for the series but Hiroyuki Yamashita,  Kengo Matsumoto & hopefully Masayuki Kouda will be working on the 5th movie cuz Masashiko Murata is the director for the movie again and he's gonna make those top animators work on the movie AGAIN, so I thinking that the two new animators will only be saved for the series.

       Cuz honestly I would NEVER want to see animators like Anna Yamaguchi, Yukari Kobayashi & Yuki Kinoshita work on the upcoming episodes god forbid that please and I'm getting tired of IK-Hyum Eum artwork, I was glad that we haven't seen him for a while but he will be back in 2 weeks which I hate but he's decent on talking episodes I guess but his art/animation bugs me. But I still think that what I stated on my first sentence will probably happen cuz they probably learned after what happen in 2009 & 2010.

   What do you guys think???


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 19, 2011)

*That what I'm hoping for Ryder. But I think that Hiroyuki and Masayuki is going to leave to work on movie while the other three is going to stay on the tv series like how Shigeki Kawai stayed last year while  Hiroyuki and Masayuki left.

About Ik Hyun Eum I don't him any more since I came to one of key animators that work on his episodes. Although I still don't want his team to handle a main event in the upcoming fights.

If Yuki Kinoshita have some good animator working on her episode like #77 then her episode should be decent*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *That what I'm hoping for Ryder. But I think that Hiroyuki and Masayuki is going to leave to work on movie while the other three is going to stay on the tv series like how Shigeki Kawai stayed last year while  Hiroyuki and Masayuki left.
> 
> About Ik Hyun Eum I don't him any more since I came to one of key animators that work on his episodes. Although I still don't want his team to handle a main event in the upcoming fights.
> 
> If Yuki Kinoshita have some good animator working on her episode like #77 then her episode should be decent*


I'm afraid Kengo Matsumoto is going to leave to work on the 5th movie as well, and I doubt Yuki Kinoshita will have decent animators to work on the episodes since all the budget will be used for the movie thats another problem. Let see how things turn out but I'm just afraid for this arc, cuz sure it's looks nicely animated right now and the pacing is extremely well done, I just get scared that all of that will change once next month comes.

    I liked that they got a good new animator Kayano Tomizawa and I hope they keep him for the upcoming episodes and I know they will do the same for Shigeki Kawai but I would love for Hiroyuki to stay and do more upcoming episodes but that's not happening I'm afraid. Even Chiyuki Tanaka, Kumiko Horikoshi & Yasuhiko Kanezuka will work on the movie and their one of the most talented animators of the series.

  Honestly I don't know how the arc is going to continue to look now that we all look at the big picture cuz if you look at ANN and check their credits, majority of the series best animators all worked on the movie like 90% of them so that's why I'm scared for the 5 Kage Summit arc. I don't want to complain or make it sound like I'm complaing but I just don't want another canon arc looking like the Pain Invasion arc.


----------



## Dei (Mar 19, 2011)

Is Masashiko Murata even confirmed to be directing the 5th movie?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Is Masashiko Murata even confirmed to be directing the 5th movie?


Yes, he's been confirmed to directed the 5th movie, look here.......


----------



## neshru (Mar 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *If Yuki Kinoshita have some good animator working on her episode like #77 then her episode should be decent*


The good animators on #77 were Hiroyuki Yamashita, Seiko Asai and probably other good Pierrot animators. If they are to work on the movie I wouldn't expect the Kinoshita episodes to look any better than last year.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 19, 2011)

neshru said:


> The good animators on #77 were Hiroyuki Yamashita, Seiko Asai and probably other good Pierrot animators. If they are to work on the movie I wouldn't expect the Kinoshita episodes to look any better than last year.


Speaking of Seiko Asai, he will be gone to do the 5th movie, another good animator going to do another movie.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Finger crossed for an Hirofumi Suzuki episode.
And I'm hoping for an external animator too like Hiroki Tanaka or Hiroaki Imaki.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2011)

oh no....i hope the 5th movie will be a remake of the pain arc, otherwise it'll just be another waste of animation. seriously! why can't they take the bleach animators instead? i mean....bleach ISN'T even popular in japan nor good in quality and yet it gets consistently great animation? jesus studio perriot.....


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> oh no....i hope the 5th movie will be a remake of the pain arc, otherwise it'll just be another waste of animation. seriously! why can't they take the bleach animators instead? i mean....bleach ISN'T even popular in japan nor good in quality and yet it gets consistently great animation? jesus studio perriot.....



And it is in filler mode too for, at least, 1 year.


----------



## Dei (Mar 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> oh no....i hope the 5th movie will be a remake of the pain arc, otherwise it'll just be another waste of animation. seriously! why can't they take the bleach animators instead? i mean....bleach ISN'T even popular in japan nor good in quality and yet it gets consistently great animation? jesus studio perriot.....



Bleach has generally worse animation than naruto. Last bleach arc had terrible animation only 1 high quality episode the entire arc.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 20, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Finger crossed for an Hirofumi Suzuki episode.
> And I'm hoping for an external animator too like Hiroki Tanaka or Hiroaki Imaki.


ANOTHER bad news, those 2 animators worked on the previous Shippuden movies before so expect them to leave to work on the 5th one as well, like wtf man, all the good animators we all just named alll except the 2 new ones ALL have worked on the previous movies now this makes me worried about the arc EVEN more.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> ANOTHER bad news, those 2 animators worked on the previous Shippuden movies before so expect them to leave to work on the 5th one as well, like wtf man, all the good animators we all just named alll except the 2 new ones ALL have worked on the previous movies now this makes me worried about the arc EVEN more.



Hirofumi Suzuki did episode 166 during the Pain Arc. Why he can't for this?

EDIT: ah, you're talking about Tanaka and Imaki


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 20, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Hirofumi Suzuki did episode 166 during the Pain Arc. Why he can't for this?
> 
> EDIT: ah, you're talking about Tanaka and Imaki


It's weird cuz Hirofumi Suzuki worked on the 4th movie last year but still was put to do episode 166 which I find weird, I think its cuz he only did the character designs so he didn't have a big duty to do in the movie so I guess he was still able to do the show, still doesn't help the fact that majority of their best resources have a big job to do in the movie which makes them have no time to come back and do canon until September-October 2011.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 20, 2011)

If the 5th movie winds up being a remake of the pain vs. naruto fight, I will forgive the animation team for anything wrong during the actual anime. and i'll give them a cookie.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 20, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> If the 5th movie winds up being a remake of the pain vs. naruto fight, I will forgive the animation team for anything wrong during the actual anime. and i'll give them a cookie.



Problem: I doubt anybody in Japan would actually watch a remake, albeit better, when they're expecting a filler movie with an *original* plot.

Then Japanese viewers have even worse expectations of Naruto films in general and less and less people start paying to watch them. 

Animation starts sucking due to less revenue. Lower budget costs for Shippuden episodes begin. Episode quality begins to drop.


*Is this what you want?*


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 21, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Problem: I doubt anybody in Japan would actually watch a remake, albeit better, when they're expecting a filler movie with an *original* plot.
> 
> Then Japanese viewers have even worse expectations of Naruto films in general and less and less people start paying to watch them.
> 
> ...



I'd take a pain arc remake movie over the kage summit arc getting good animation. I think bee's fight is the only one that deserves super animation in the remainder of the arc- they should save the money for the next arc(which is better in my opinion).

besides 204 is already confirmed to get great animation (which is great, GO MIZUKAGE!!!)


----------



## braves41 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> It's weird cuz Hirofumi Suzuki worked on the 4th movie last year but still was put to do episode 166 which I find weird, I think its cuz he only did the character designs so he didn't have a big duty to do in the movie so I guess he was still able to do the show.



Suzuki was a chief AD, not an AD. I'm guessing that while a chief AD supervises more work on a movie, the actual grunt work of correcting is left up to the regular ADs. He can give the shots back to the AD in question instead of correcting it himself or, in conjunction with the other ADs, he can decide which shots aren't worth the time to correct (just a guesstimate given what I've read) . 



ATastyMuffin said:


> Problem: I doubt anybody in Japan would actually watch a remake, albeit better, when they're expecting a filler movie with an *original* plot.


A remake of an arc isn't unprecedented. *One Piece* already has two of them. 

Maybe it's just me, but I thought 166-167 more than made up for everything else that happened in the Pain arc. I can only really remember 167 since I watched it over and over (even though it drags big time in the second half).


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I thought 166-167 more than made up for everything else that happened in the Pain arc.


I think it all comes down to the fact that the epic animation quality was wasted on a less important part of the arc, while the epic part of the arc was completely ruined by some of the worst animation even seen on the series. Had the Wakabayashi episode been 163 instead of 167, then all the crap that came before would have been worth it. Had one episode between 163 and 164 been at least as good as 162, then it would have been equally acceptable.
As things are, I don't think even episodes 166 and 167 are enough to justify the way the arc was handled as a whole.

I'll tell you just how big of a letdown the Pain arc was. I remember that during the Itachi arc, _everything_ that I expected to look awesome in the anime turned out to be awesome. Stuff like Deidara vs Sasuke, the taijutsu scene in 135, Sasuke vs Bee, I expected them all to look awesome animated. And they did, I wasn't let down a single time.
The Pain arc was basically the opposite: with the sole exception of Hinata vs Pain, every time I expected something to look awesome, it looked awful instead. It was a letdown after a letdown, up to the episode that I thought they couldn't possibly get wrong. And that episode, the most important part of the arc and arguably one of the most important parts in the entire series, ended up getting the worst animation I had seen since the first shippuuden arc.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with Neshru, we had big expectations for the Hunt for Itachi arc and it ended up really GREAT but at the same time they could have made Sasuke vs Itachi longer and a bit better but their taijutsu in 135 made up for it cuz it was awesome but I wished it was longer. Sasuke vs Deidara awesomly done in episode 123, 124 was ok not that great but Deidara's C0 animated looking like I was watching a movie so he did good on that scene(Hong Rong). Jiraiya vs Pain was consistent from beginning to end nothing to complain about that.


   However, the Pain Invasion, I remember when before we got into that arc and we are stuck in the Rokubi filler arc, I remember people saying that the Pain Invasion arc is going to be ruined cuz it was confirmed that the filler will end March and April is when every good animators leave to work on the movie. I'm like naw I doubt it cuz it's Naruto's time to shine against Pain and he's the main character I doubt they would fuck it up. But then when I saw the Kakashi vs Pain, the Ebisu & Konohamaru battle, the bad music choices in scenes, I was like wtf is this??

   In my opinion they should have saved episode 162 animation for 163 or 164 cuz the invasion already sucked on anime the way they ruined it so it was a wasted using a great quality on 162 just to see how the invasion turned out in the end when it didn't turn out good in the beginning in the show. Episode 166 animation really got me mad cuz why use it on Hinata whos an important minor character instead of 164 which needed it the most? 167 was mostly fillerized which didn't have a big impact to the manga except that he's transformed and injured Pain. The unexpected scenes got great treatment, and the best scenes that we all anticipated to look got a bad treatment.


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I agree with Neshru


yes, we know already.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> yes, we know already.


Just giving the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2011)

I assure you everyone on this forum has either put you on ignore or already knows what you think of the Pain arc.


----------



## Dei (Mar 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> I assure you everyone on this forum has either put you on ignore or already knows what you think of the Pain arc.



This
but atleast he reqonize what good animation is i will give Ryder that.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> I assure you everyone on this forum has either put you on ignore or already knows what you think of the Pain arc.



wow lolll whats with all the hate???I agreed with what you said and your hating shhh my bad for agreeing with you, ppl complain bout the arc they dont get scolded for it but THE minute I do it EVERYONES hating on me *smh* haters gonna hate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Problem: I doubt anybody in Japan would actually watch a remake




One piece alabasta remake movie says hi


----------



## BassGS (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked the Pain arc. Seriously I enjoyed 164 just as much as any fighting episode.


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> wow lolll whats with all the hate???


The fact that you don't seem to realize just how annoying you are is the problem. But enough of this.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope we get info about 5th movie for next Monday, although WJS issue 17 (where info will be) has been postponed to April 4, and hope in a new trailer. They must publicize tickets.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was watching episode 133 of the old Naruto today and I loved how the animation/artwork was consistent to it's fullest, I felt like that animator did better on that episode than 167 like road runner Pain and wack-a-Pain, he's a good animator and I like the fights he adds into it making all intense especially his animation but he really did good on that fight which makes me wish he can use that type of style in upcoming fights, don't get me wrong I like 167 and it looks good except for the Pain faces and etc which was weird but still good.

   Also I've noticed in all the fights he animates he always love trees, woods, small blastes & water, take Sasuke vs Orochimaru(Part 1), Hiruzen vs Orochimaru, Sasuke vs Naruto & 6-Tail vs Pain, he must have a thing for those objects. I hope to see him more often in the series cuz his filler scenes are great.



neshru said:


> The fact that you don't seem to realize just how annoying you are is the problem. But enough of this.


Haters gonna hate lmao *sigh*


----------



## braves41 (Mar 22, 2011)

Eh, Norio Matsumoto is the guy responsible for almost all of the fights in 133. He did everything in the 2nd half of the 167, which was clearly the superior work in terms of draftsmanship. Shingo Yamashita did everything from the start until Naruto breaks his necklace, Kenichi Kutsuna did the 1st key animation from there until somewhere right before the break. 

I don't think Wakabayashi as an animation director corrects drawings at all. He focuses much more on the choreography and the layout of the whole thing.


----------



## neshru (Mar 22, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I don't think Wakabayashi as an animation director corrects drawings at all.


lol, that's actually a good point. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 22, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Eh, Norio Matsumoto is the guy responsible for almost all of the fights in 133. He did everything in the 2nd half of the 167, which was clearly the superior work in terms of draftsmanship. Shingo Yamashita did everything from the start until Naruto breaks his necklace, Kenichi Kutsuna did the 1st key animation from there until the somewhere right before the break.
> 
> I don't think Wakabayashi as an animation director corrects drawings at all. He focuses much more on the choreography and the layout of the whole thing.


No wonder the 2nd half looked better than the 1st half especially when Naruto was going to release the Kyuubi then Minato comes and stop him, that scene was glorious. Norio Matsumoto seems to be a team with Wakabayashi cuz he was also the key animator in episode 133 but I wonder who does more of the fighting cheoreography. And that was would seem like the case, he would focus more on the fighting choreography and the movements that the drawings would look weird at some places especially when Pain was running like road runner.

   Take the taijutsu scene with Sasuke and Itachi in OP 6th for example, if you would pause at a scene, you would see one bad drawing, I guess it's all just fast pace to make it more intense rather the drawing look mediocrity or not and I guess that's how 167 was but people still complain regardless. Animators like Wakabayashi adds good scenes into it making the manga counterpart look dull compare to it, that's why he should use him more often, the whole scene with Hiruzen vs Orochimaru, ALOTT of it was fillerized compare to it's manga counterpart.


----------



## Dei (Mar 22, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> No wonder the 2nd half looked better than the 1st half especially when Naruto was going to release the Kyuubi then Minato comes and stop him, that scene was glorious. Norio Matsumoto seems to be a team with Wakabayashi cuz he was also the key animator in episode 133 but I wonder who does more of the fighting cheoreography. And that was would seem like the case, he would focus more on the fighting choreography and the movements that the drawings would look weird at some places especially when Pain was running like road runner.
> 
> Take the taijutsu scene with Sasuke and Itachi in OP 6th for example, if you would pause at a scene, you would see one bad drawing, I guess it's all just fast pace to make it more intense rather the drawing look mediocrity or not and I guess that's how 167 was but people still complain regardless. Animators like Wakabayashi adds good scenes into it making the manga counterpart look dull compare to it, that's why he should use him more often, the whole scene with Hiruzen vs Orochimaru, ALOTT of it was fillerized compare to it's manga counterpart.



I agree on this but the problem from what i understand is that he is damn expensive. Thats probably why they don't hire him to much and episode 167 took 6 months to make as i recall reading somewhere. With that said i would love if he did 1 episode every arc but i quess that is to much to ask.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 22, 2011)

neshru said:


> I assure you everyone on this forum has either put you on ignore or already knows what you think of the Pain arc.



Ok, I lul'd at the pain arc part.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> I agree on this but the problem from what i understand is that he is damn expensive. Thats probably why they don't hire him to much and episode 167 took 6 months to make as i recall reading somewhere. With that said i would love if he did 1 episode every arc but i quess that is to much to ask.


I can agree with that, and since next week is April and majority of budget will go into the movie it's most likely and unlikely he will make an appearance again or not. We will see the results maybe things can go good they can probably plan ahead, appariently, people said that they finished the 5 Kage Summit arc before the movie could actually ruin it, I'm not surprised cuz the arc is going at a fast pace so they probably rushed it so maybe Wakabayashi did one of the fights in the arc and if he did then that's something to look forward to.

   Also, is it just me or did Sasuke vs Naruto from episode 128-134 had all the best animation/artwork it could get from beginning to end?? even tho episode 132 of that battle had a little weird artwork and animation was bleh there and there I still never seen a long battle in Shippuden having higher budget than Sasuke vs Naruto in part 1, that's a dream of glorious animators right there. Episode 133 is a plus bonus that's for sure, props to Wakabayashi.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> No wonder the 2nd half looked better than the 1st half especially when Naruto was going to release the Kyuubi then Minato comes and stop him, that scene was glorious. Norio Matsumoto seems to be a team with Wakabayashi cuz he was also the key animator in episode 133 but I wonder who does more of the fighting cheoreography. And that was would seem like the case, he would focus more on the fighting choreography and the movements that the drawings would look weird at some places especially when Pain was running like road runner.
> 
> Take the taijutsu scene with Sasuke and Itachi in OP 6th for example, if you would pause at a scene, you would see one bad drawing, I guess it's all just fast pace to make it more intense rather the drawing look mediocrity or not and I guess that's how 167 was but people still complain regardless. Animators like Wakabayashi adds good scenes into it making the manga counterpart look dull compare to it, that's why he should use him more often, the whole scene with Hiruzen vs Orochimaru, ALOTT of it was fillerized compare to it's manga counterpart.



Norio Matsumoto has worked on every Wakabayashi episode. They both respect each others talents so much. 

There will always be weird frames in fast paced smooth animation. Take Norio Matsumoto. In episode 30 of Naruto part 1, Sasuke uses fire ball jutsu on a fast moving Orochimaru, Sasuke whips his head back and does the jutsu. If you frame advance you can get one frame that makes him looks crazy. But there are only a few frames like that, but its to make it look more fluid.


----------



## Dei (Mar 22, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Norio Matsumoto has worked on every Wakabayashi episode. They both respect each others talents so much.
> 
> There will always be weird frames in fast paced smooth animation. Take Norio Matsumoto. In episode 30 of Naruto part 1, Sasuke uses fire ball jutsu on a fast moving Orochimaru, Sasuke whips his head back and does the jutsu. If you frame advance you can get one frame that makes him looks crazy. But there are only a few frames like that, but its to make it look more fluid.



People who "hate" special animatoin episodes usally only pick out disjointed shots like that and call the episode bullshit. The worst community has to be the youtube community i know alot of people who fought episode 203 was the best naruto episode ever and they hate episodes with special animation not just 167. And when you try to explain why the animation is good they just downvote your comments or just post a stupid disjointed shot wich apperantly ruined the whole episode.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> People who "hate" special animatoin episodes usally only pick out disjointed shots like that and call the episode bullshit. The worst community has to be the youtube community i know alot of people who fought episode 203 was the best naruto episode ever and they hate episodes with special animation not just 167. And when you try to explain why the animation is good they just downvote your comments or just post a stupid disjointed shot wich apperantly ruined the whole episode.



That's because the majority of the people just don't understand the true concept and art of animation. The majority of thosepeople would literally take still shots over great animation. I just laugh at they're stupidity.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 22, 2011)

*They just think art is animation or the more detail the art looks then the animation is beast*


----------



## BassGS (Mar 22, 2011)

I remember before I joined this forum I couldn't tell good animation from bad. Just some fights were really epic and the characters looked better than usual.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 22, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> That's because the majority of the people just don't understand the true concept and art of animation. The majority of thosepeople would literally take still shots over great animation. I just laugh at they're stupidity.





Animeblue said:


> *They just think art is animation or the more detail the art looks then the animation is beast*



These 2 got it right. +Reps to both

Also, I believe that, in order to improve animation quality, art quality must be sacrificed. But then again, that may depend on who's working on a given scene, so I might be only partially right.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I remember that, just how theirs one scene on that episode Sasuke's neck looked like it was broken, that was a bad art when he faught Orochimaru but still fast fluid animation regardless.

  I just wish Wakabayashi can do more important fights in the series with Norio Matsumoto by his side as always, they make a great team, the series would need them more often, weird that they came in 167 of Shippuden, thats a long time from the old Naruto series like how many years??



Deiboom said:


> People who "hate" special animatoin episodes usally only pick out disjointed shots like that and call the episode bullshit. The worst community has to be the youtube community i know alot of people who fought episode 203 was the best naruto episode ever and they hate episodes with special animation not just 167. And when you try to explain why the animation is good they just downvote your comments or just post a stupid disjointed shot wich apperantly ruined the whole episode.


Ye I agree, not just episode 167 but some people complained about episode 85, 131 & 143 animation/artwork quality saying the drawings look bad and it looks like its been drawn by a 10 year old lmfao, they really don't seem to really that that type of quality is what makes the pacing of the fighting more accurate and more intense than any regular animation/artwork can do. Oh well opinions is opinions but money talks for all of us, cuz in the end good budget is spend on those top-notch animators to work on those important episodes so in the end haters comments about saying the art/animation is terrible doesn't matter in the end LOL.

  Episode 203 animation was ok, artwork/animation was better than 164 but definitely not his best work, his best work in my eyes was episode 192 especially the Neji-Kiba scene.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 22, 2011)

*



			Also, I believe that, in order to improve animation quality, art quality must be sacrificed. But then again, that may depend on who's working on a given scene, so I might be only partially right.
		
Click to expand...


Like this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj-zNwkHcGE[/YOUTUBE]

Although the animes movies have both
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJqAJCjVzws[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## neshru (Mar 23, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Also, I believe that, in order to improve animation quality, art quality must be sacrificed.


I don't agree. I think there are great animators that suck at drawing characters no matter what they are animating. They can draw a still shot of a character and it will still look ugly. Then there are animators that are great at both drawing and animating. Their drawings will still look great during an action scene because they are good at drawing in the first place.
Of course I'm not counting the fancy distortion effects used during animation as sacrificing art quality.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 23, 2011)

neshru said:


> I don't agree. I think there are great animators that suck at drawing characters no matter what they are animating. They can draw a still shot of a character and it will still look ugly. Then there are animators that are great at both drawing and animating. Their drawings will still look great during an action scene because they are good at drawing in the first place.
> Of course I'm not counting the fancy distortion effects used during animation as sacrificing art quality.



As Animeblue has posted above, Yutaka Nakamura comes to mind. There are many many more though.


----------



## Dei (Mar 23, 2011)

I miss having Murata as an AD His episodes was usally really good. Also what has happend to Seiko Asai haven't seen any scenes done by him/her in a long time:/ last scene as i recall was in 162.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 23, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> I miss having Murata as an AD His episodes was usally really good. Also what has happend to Seiko Asai haven't seen any scenes done by him/her in a long time:/ last scene as i recall was in 162.



Last time was a Chief Animation Director in episode 196. I think both are involved in the movie, or they are generally busy.


----------



## neshru (Mar 23, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Also what has happend to Seiko Asai haven't seen any scenes done by him/her in a long time:/ last scene as i recall was in 162.


I'm pretty sure she did the scene at the beginning of 198. I also remember her doing stuff in 186.



Deiboom said:


> I miss having Murata as an AD His episodes was usally really good.


I'm not missing him. His episodes with Asai had pretty drawings, but I've never been particularly impressed by their animation. I think the studio has better ways to spend their budget.


----------



## Dei (Mar 23, 2011)

neshru said:


> I'm pretty sure she did the scene at the beginning of 198. I also remember her doing stuff in 186.
> 
> 
> I'm not missing him. His episodes with Asai had pretty drawings, but I've never been particularly impressed by their animation. I think the studio has better ways to spend their budget.



Really i need to rewatch those episodes then thank you
Personally i thought episode 37,138 and 4 tail vs orochimaru was pretty amazing they defenetly had great animation. Episode 138 was imo equal to 135.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 23, 2011)

The animators I miss the most is Hirofumi Suzuki and Gorou Sessou, two of the best animators in my opinion next to Wakabayashi, I miss the episodes looking like 85, 123, 166(Suzuki) & 26, 135 & 143(Suzuki), I also noticed that Gorou artwork/animation was mediocre to decent at the Gaara Rescue cuz he was used like 5x as an animator that time and his artwork/animation that time sucks compare to what he can do now, the only episode he did good on that arc was 26.


  I wonder why it was like that before?? Maybe Pierrot didn't give him a good pay check that time loll.



Deiboom said:


> Really i need to rewatch those episodes then thank you
> Personally i thought episode 37,138 and 4 tail vs orochimaru was pretty amazing they defenetly had great animation. Episode 138 was imo equal to 135.


Masahiko Murata has great artwork and his animation is somewhat decent but the problem is with him, the music choices he makes the composers add in the episodes he does are bad choices and doesn't fit the scenes and he lacks filler action in the episodes, which in my opinion I think he's better for talking episodes even if his music choices suck. Take episode 42 & 138 for example.


   Also I wonder why Yasuhiko Kanezuka isn't the main animation director anymore?? Instead he's just an assistant now, I would love Yasuhiko to come back as the main animation director like on episode 133, that was classic


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*I haven't watch the episode yet but I was able to get a quick glance of staff credits during the live broadcast. It seem that Tokuyuki Matsutake was animator for this episode, I'll recheck it later when I watch the episode. *


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 24, 2011)

The episode was great, but, the preview....

Worst Eum-Ik Hyun episode ever?
I've see so many bad shot there.


----------



## neshru (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a shame the episode followed the manga to the letter, so much good animation without any actual action.

I think Yamashita actually did some animation this time. The part that goes from Mifune attacking Sasuke to the Mizukage's first lava attack looks like him.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*Well Yamashita name was under key animator list as well, although I still haven't watch the episode to see what he did *


----------



## Archah (Mar 24, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> The episode was great, but, the preview....
> 
> Worst Eum-Ik Hyun episode ever?
> I've see so many bad shot there.



What? Considering Eum Ik-hyun episodes quality, preview looks very nice. In fact, it's ok, because next episode'll be a talking episode, so Eum Ik-hyun fits very well.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Well Yamashita name was under key animator list as well though I still haven't watch the episode to see what he did *


That's true, not only that but he was an animation director on fillers so we couldn't see what he can actually do on canon.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 24, 2011)

Episode was good, but 202 had me way more hyped up.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 24, 2011)

Archah said:


> What? Considering Eum Ik-hyun episodes quality, preview looks very nice. In fact, it's ok, because next episode'll be a talking episode, so Eum Ik-hyun fits very well.



I don't know. The style it's a bit different from what I can see. Only the Naruto scene seems the usual style of Hyun. The rest it's a classical style. Maybe they've changed the key animator? The preview remind me Team 12 episodes.

The Raikage is just awful.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*Can anybody confirm if Tokuyuki Matsutake worked on #204 since I wouldn't be able to see for myself until I get home later today*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Can anybody conform if Tokuyuki Matsutake worked on #204 since I wouldn't be able to see for myself until I get home later today*



Yes, he is the first key animator listed in the credits.
Hiroyuki Yamashita is also key animator.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanna know who animated Mei's lava spewing. I know Yamashita is one of them, but who are the rest?

As for next episode, it's a talking one, so I don't mind Ik-Hyum.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*


darkap89 said:



			Yes, he is the first key animator listed in the credits.
Hiroyuki Yamashita is also key animator.
		
Click to expand...


Thanx Darkap89, Do you know what part he did

BTW I'll post satff list when I get home today*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Thanx Darkap89, Do you know what part he did
> 
> BTW I'll post satff list when I get home today*



Don't know, it's really difficult to see whoever does what.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*Staff list for #204

脚本
宮田由佳

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
西田健一

絵コンテ・作画監督
山下宏幸

原画
松竹徳幸　多田雅治　藪野浩二　五反孝幸
江原康之　山下宏幸　福世真奈美　津曲大介
吉野三郎　前田義宏　増田伸孝　小坂倫洋
富田恵美　高橋香織

AIC
黒田結花　鈴木勇　住矢祐樹　山田有慶

ぴえろ作画室
チョン・ヨンフン　朱暁

第二原画
梅村朋未　村上朋子　山下浩史

Here what I recognize in the staff list

Tokuyuki Matsutake
Hiroyuki Yamashita
Masaharu Tada
Koji Yabuno
Daisuke Tsumagari
Yoshihiro Maeda


Oh ok then, any scenes that stand out in #204

*


----------



## Archah (Mar 24, 2011)

Ebara Yasuyuki too, and a regular Bleach AD, Umemura Tomomi, as 2nd key animator.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*I could forget about the High School of the Dead animation director, shame on me*


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> The episode was great, but, the preview....
> 
> Worst Eum-Ik Hyun episode ever?
> I've see so many bad shot there.



Actually it looks a hell of a lot better than his normal episodes. They may have gotten an assistant AD for him this time.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 24, 2011)

Geg said:


> Actually it looks a hell of a lot better than his normal episodes. They may have gotten an assistant AD for him this time.



I don't know. Usually Hyun episodes looks different. From the preview it's different... and the Raikage shot, the Sakura one, and the Gaara scenes are just weird and bad. Looks a lot the style of Team 12 animators.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 24, 2011)

It doesn't matter if Hyun is doing next week episode it's all talking anyways so I don't mind, he's better on talking episodes than action so it works for me to say the least.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 24, 2011)

Now that Bleach is in filler mode and we've see an animator from Bleach in this episode, I want more Bleach animators now. If the usual good staff of the show left in the next month for the movie production, they can replace the good Naruto teams with the good Bleach teams.

I think the budget for Bleach is lower with the fillers, and Letter Bee: Reverse is near the ending.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 24, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Now that Bleach is in filler mode and we've see an animator from Bleach in this episode, I want more Bleach animators now. If the usual good staff of the show left in the next month for the movie production, they can replace the good Naruto teams with the good Bleach teams.
> 
> I think the budget for Bleach is lower with the fillers, and Letter Bee: Reverse is near the ending.


That is true, but remember it's money, they would need enough money to hire Bleach animators to do the show if that was the case.


----------



## neshru (Mar 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Oh ok then, any scenes that stand out in #204*


There's a lot of solid animation but nothing that is particularly impressive. I think the nicest piece of animation was Torune running out of the room, but it lasted no more than 2 seconds.

To be honest, I think the most impressive thing about the visuals is how they applied textures over a lot of hand drawn objects. That was a very well done work and must have been quite time consuming.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the best bit was when mifune clashed with sasuke, and when chojuro hit susanoo.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't words to describe the animation of Hiroyuki Yamashita. This episode was the most superb after Sasuke vs. Killer Bee!!!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I haven't words to describe the animation of Hiroyuki Yamashita. This episode was the most superb after Sasuke vs. Killer Bee!!!


AGREED, the music choice was 10/10, I remember back in the beginning of Shippuden, the music choices SUCKED so bad before in the first two lame arcs, but when the Hidan and Kakuzu arc started, this all changed everything, GREAT episode, GREAT pacing, GREAT anime, SASUKE FTMFW.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 26, 2011)

The arc will be nicely done by the time May ends cuz I think they worked on the arc before canon can fuck it up so hopefully we are lucky, but for now the good animators I know who are probably working on the series next week(April) while others left for the movie are: Kayano Tomizawa, Shigeki Kawai, Wakabayashi & Seiko Asai.

   I hope thats enough good animators to deal with the rest of this arc.


----------



## braves41 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yamashita's part in 178 looked better, but this was his 2nd best effort as an AD. I did find it interesting that Yamashita put more of his touches in this episode than in his previous two episodes, even though he was going on "short rest". That probably has something to do with the higher quality KA staff this time around. I wonder how things will shape up staff-wise later on (not asking for rampant speculation here). 

I can only think of 167 whenever I hear the track "Kakuzu", so that was a bit distracting. But yeah, I remember the same freakin' song playing over and over again during the first arc. The music has definitely been used better since then.

As an aside, I watched 139 from the first series today. It was a filler episode, but it was nice to see one of the first few episodes from the Murata/Asai duo (at least with Asai as an AD; she worked on plenty of Murata's episodes as an animator). The directing was a bit ambitious for a filler episode (particularly the lighting), so I guess I shouldn't have been surprised when I saw the credits. Even Tetsuya Takeuchi was there (he did the part where Naruto and Sakura are avoiding the traps). He hasn't done much for *Shippuden*. 

Looking back on his work, Murata directed some of my favorite episodes from the first series. Viz's release of box set 9 actually came with a storyboard booklet for ep. 110. I wish I could read the notes....


----------



## I Black Cat I (Mar 26, 2011)

I understand this thread has a significant amount of people who are knowledgeable about animation, so I thought I'd post this question here.  Over the past years, my interest in high quality animation and art has skyrocketed and Naruto in particular has been my main basis for this.  However, that's not to say I don't watch many other mentionable titles out there. I recognize that there are numerous other animes and movies that consist of incredible work, namely the shorter series.

Onto the point though, my favorite animator is Yutaka Nakamura and I've recently found out that he apparently uses a technique (or something) known as Yutapon?  I've searched for awhile to find out what exactly this is, but alas I was unable to find a definition of any kind.  So if there's anyone in here who could perhaps define this or give me a better idea of what this is, it'd be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## braves41 (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought Yutapon was just his nickname. A search tells me that "pon" is like "-chan". I know he's good, but I never heard of him having a whole new way of animating (unlike Yoshinori Kanada with his Kanada style, or Mitsuo Iso with his "full limited" and his special effects techniques)


----------



## Dei (Mar 26, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I thought Yutapon was just his nickname. A search tells me that "pon" is like "-chan". I know he's good, but I never heard of him having a whole new way of animating (unlike Yoshinori Kanada with his Kanada style, or Mitsuo Iso with his "full limited" and his special effects techniques)



This Yutapon is just his nickname from what i understand.


----------



## Corax (Mar 29, 2011)

Any chances that we will see Wakabayashi,Suzuki or Tanaka before the end of this arc?Sasuke vs kage summit fight had no special episodes so i think they are saved for the last fight of this arc.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 29, 2011)

Corax said:


> Any chances that we will see Wakabayashi,Suzuki or Tanaka before the end of this arc?Sasuke vs kage summit fight had no special episodes so i think they are saved for the last fight of this arc.



Probably, it has been about 9 months since we've had one of those super high budget action episodes. There's always at least 2 per year. Back in part 1 Wakabayashi was doing about 1 episode per year, hopefully he's back to doing that.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 29, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Probably, it has been about 9 months since we've had one of those super high budget action episodes. There's always at least 2 per year. Back in part 1 Wakabayashi was doing about 1 episode per year, hopefully he's back to doing that.


Back in 2009 we had 3 special animation, Sasuke vs Deidara, Sasuke vs Itachi & Jiraiya vs Pain.


----------



## Salce (Mar 29, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Back in 2009 we had 3 special animation, Sasuke vs Deidara, Sasuke vs Itachi & Jiraiya vs Pain.



Sasuke vs Itachi and Jiraiya vs Pain weren't "special animation". Those were just normal "well animated" fights...

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## braves41 (Mar 29, 2011)

Salce said:


> Sasuke vs Itachi and Jiraiya vs Pain weren't "special animation". Those were just normal "well animated" fights...
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.



Jiraiya vs. Pein was a lot better than Sasuke vs. Deidara, which was honestly kind of awful considering Tsuru/Suzuki's track record. 

I wouldn't put Sasuke vs. Itachi on the same level as 131, though it did look nice.


----------



## neshru (Mar 29, 2011)

Salce said:


> Sasuke vs Itachi and Jiraiya vs Pain weren't "special animation". Those were just normal "well animated" fights...


Episode 131 from the Jiraiya vs Pain fight was definitely "special animation". Kind of an unique episode from a staff point of view since the top episodes are generally handled by the Suzuki/Tsuru duo, but one of the most impressive episodes in the entire series nonetheless.


----------



## eddman (Mar 29, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Back in 2009 we had 3 special animation, Sasuke vs Deidara, Sasuke vs Itachi & Jiraiya vs Pain.



The whole fights weren't high-budget, only select episodes, and there were 4 of them. Also, insane said _"There's always *at least* 2 per year"_.



insane111 said:


> It's still the same as it has always been, we only get 3-4 super high-budget episodes per year.
> 
> 2007: 1, 26, 35
> 2008: 42, 55, 82, 85
> ...


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldn't call 120 a high-budget episode. The only scenes that looked that way were the scenes Yamashita animated, and that's pretty standard for him.


----------



## neshru (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, 120 was basically like every other regular good episode with a Yamashita scene.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol, how'd you find a 6 month old post

edit: But yeah if I were to rewrite that today I'd probably remove both 120 and 55.


----------



## eddman (Mar 29, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Lol, how'd you find a 6 month old post
> 
> But yeah if I were to rewrite that today I'd probably remove both 120 and 55.



Well I tend to remember informative and useful posts.  and I know how to search.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 29, 2011)

eddman said:


> The whole fights weren't high-budget, only select episodes, and there were 4 of them. Also, insane said _"There's always *at least* 2 per year"_.



Did I say that the WHOLE episodes was high quality budget???When I was refering to Sasuke vs Deidara I meant episode 123 ONLY, and Sasuke vs Itachi episode 135(taijutsu scene), and Jiraiya vs Pain episode 131 that's all.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for clearing up the Yutapon thing, guys.  And also, just a question I want to put out there to get your opinions, but what do you guys think are the chances of Yutaka Nakamura working on a Naruto episode ever?  I know it's highly unlikely, but is there any crazy chance that it could happen somehow?


----------



## braves41 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd say the chances are around 0%. He's a BONES employee and it's been years since he's done anything officially (ie, actually being listed in the credits) outside of BONES since 2006. It's an easier arrangement to get Norio Matsumoto or other freelancers of his caliber than to get an employee of another studio of Nakamura's status. 

It's more likely that he would pop up on one of the movies, but I wouldn't hold my breath for that to happen either.


----------



## Dei (Mar 30, 2011)

I Black Cat I said:


> Thanks for clearing up the Yutapon thing, guys.  And also, just a question I want to put out there to get your opinions, but what do you guys think are the chances of Yutaka Nakamura working on a Naruto episode ever?  I know it's highly unlikely, but is there any crazy chance that it could happen somehow?



The only chance i see him working on naruto is if they do a collabiration episode with bones.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've noticed that during the Pain Invasion arc last year the animators worked 1 episode per 10 episodes rotation. For example

Shigeki Kawai 162-173(tho I understand why she didn't do episode 172 cuz it was filler)
Eiichi Tokura 165-175
Hong Rong 164-174
IK Hyum 158-168
Hiromi Yoshinuma 159-169

Not that I care about episode 207 but since Shigeki Kawai did episode 197(the first episode of the 5 Kage Summit arc) she can do episode 207 if they do that same rotation again, which means that episode will be nicely animated and well done.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG! I thought it was a bad episode by the preview, but it's one of the best episode of Eum Ik-Hyun!  Best scenes was the Jinchuuriki and Bijuu presentation. Good background too! Nice surprise 

Next episode by Hiromi Yoshinuma will be good too. From the preview I can tell that the assistant/chief animator is Yasuhiko Kanezuka (the only one that do a good job in touch things)


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 31, 2011)

*Staff list for#205

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
福田きよむ

作画監督
Eum,Ik-hyun

原画
大城勉

JIWOO ANIMATION
Park,Myoung-hoon　Kim,yoon-joung　Lee,joung-kyoung
Kim,jie-yeon　Kim,kyoung-hwan





			Next episode by Hiromi Yoshinuma will be good too. From the preview I can tell that the assistant/chief animator is Yasuhiko Kanezuka (the only one that do a good job in touch things)
		
Click to expand...


Agreed*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 31, 2011)

This episode had its ups and downs in the animation department. The bijuu/jinchuriki presentations were done very nicely, but Madara sucking in Sasuke and Karin wasn't. The showing of Juubi was even worse.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 31, 2011)

*Most of those scenes was done by Tsutomu Oshiro *


----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2011)

First half of the next episode will be like 169 (talking) second like 159 (fighting) I think. This episode was a standard Ik-hyun episode but biju presentation was quite nice.


----------



## braves41 (Mar 31, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> This episode had its ups and downs in the animation department. The bijuu/jinchuriki presentations were done very nicely, but Madara sucking in Sasuke and Karin wasn't. The showing of Juubi was even worse.


I thought Sasuke and Karin getting sucked in looked fine. Some of the jinchuriki shots didn't look so hot, but most of them did. Ohshiro's animation looks best when he isn't drawing characters, but even then his erratic timing can still be off-putting.

I think they used that pan across all the people attending the summit, like, three times. 

Next episode= lol They should have given it to Tsuru/Suzki.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 31, 2011)

*You know they're Hinata fans right

I thought Tasuku Yamashita will the animation director for next episode. I wonder will #206 be like #159 in production values*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 31, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *You know they're Hinata fans right
> 
> I thought Tasuku Yamashita will the animation director for next episode. I wonder will #206 be like #159 in production values*


Episode 159 animation/artwork was soo terrible, it was like watching fan-animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 1, 2011)

*The 2nd half of #159 was pretty good to me*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 1, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I'd say the chances are around 0%. He's a BONES employee and it's been years since he's done anything officially (ie, actually being listed in the credits) outside of BONES since 2006. It's an easier arrangement to get Norio Matsumoto or other freelancers of his caliber than to get an employee of another studio of Nakamura's status.
> 
> It's more likely that he would pop up on one of the movies, but I wouldn't hold my breath for that to happen either.



The only way to get someone like Nakamura, who isn't a freelancer, is to offer Bones one of Pierotts animators, i.e. Yamashita, or an animator who works at Pierott a lot, like Suzuki, to do an episode or work on a movie and try to get someone of high caliber like Nakamura as kind of like a gift of exchange from each of the studios.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm surprised April animators are taking long to be confirmed.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyway, we'll know tomorrow the animator of 207 from the preview. If it's special or the classical rotation with Matsumoto & Kawai.


----------



## Dei (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I'm surprised April animators are taking long to be confirmed.



THey always come out around the 7th so its not taking longer than usual.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 6, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Anyway, we'll know tomorrow the animator of 207 from the preview. If it's special or the classical rotation with Matsumoto & Kawai.


Even tho it's not confirmed yet, I have a feeling Matsumoto is gone to handle the 5th movie but Kawai is still sticking around.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2011)

It seems the classical rotation from the live streaming. But the HD is needed.


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

Preview looked like one of the lowest budget teams to me. Not a good sign.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Preview looked like one of the lowest budget teams to me. Not a good sign.



Maybe the return of Kobayashi Yukari 

Or worse... but it doesn't seem a Yuki Kinoshita ep. to me. I'm waiting the HD for judge.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2011)

It'isnt the same rota. 207 isn't done by Kawaii or Ketsumoto and has Yumenosuke Tokuda as chief animation director.

You can clearly see the Tokuda style here on the eyes.


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

Was Yamashita the AD for the new OP? If he's not then his style and Suzuki's style are really merging lol


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2011)

*Next ADs:*

*207:* Takahashi Naoki
*208:* Horikoshi Kumiko
*209:* Kouda Masayuki
*210:* Takemoto Tatsuki & Hong Beom-seok


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, that is surprising.
It looks like this year's movie is not gonna rape the TV series. Rejoice everyone!

I guess that could explain the extremely low budget OP. And the fact that Suzuki is not AD for the OP. I mean, that _has_ to be Yamashita, it totally looks like 204.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*Nice Archah, Masayuki Kouda should have been next episode though. 




			Wow, that is surprising.
It looks like this year's movie is not gonna rape the TV series. Rejoice everyone!

I guess that could explain the extremely low budget OP.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah that nice news to hear*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Was Yamashita the AD for the new OP? If he's not then his style and Suzuki's style are really merging lol



First seconds (Sasuke and Naruto faces) are done by the same key animator of the last scenes of the previous OP.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2011)

The new AD list is fair. I'm only disappointed for the episode 210 (if this will include a part of the battle).

Awesome for Kouda. Great. Great. Great.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 7, 2011)

Suzuki _was _the AD for the new OP. Tsuru and Suzuki worked on both the OP & ED. The different fonts do make it a bit harder to read, though (especially if you're not fluent with kanji at all).

 As for the KA list for the OP, I see: Koji Yabuno, Hiroto Tanaka, Nobuhiro Arai, Chiyuki Tanaka, Tokuyuki Matsutake, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Kouichiro Kawano, Katsuya Asano, Chikara Sakurai, & Hirofumi Masuda (not in order of the original list; Masada was an Effects Animation Director on a few of the movies, so that partially explains the nice effect work).


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Suzuki _was _the AD for the new OP.


I'm actually surprised. Their style really seem to be merging.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*I'm happy they still using the fall/winter lineup, but I kinda disappointed that Pierrot won't take advantage of the upcoming fight *


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs:*
> 
> *207:* Takahashi Naoki
> *208:* Horikoshi Kumiko
> ...



Sa-weet to see we're still getting fall/winter ADs, except for the last one. Another big fight getting subpar treatment there, and it's the reason I'm not holding my breath for the summer season until we see May's list.

@ Animeblue, I feel you. I was hoping we would see Norio animate for 207.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs:*
> 
> *207:* Takahashi Naoki
> *208:* Horikoshi Kumiko
> ...


WOH WOH WOH, so it means that Studio Pierrot thought ahead and decided to leave some good animators into the series and make others go for the movie, they probably took animators outside of Pierrot do handle the 5th movie that's a good sign, the next fight after Killer Bee vs Kisame will have Kouda/Gorou I'M SO HAPPY, it's a shame that Bee vs Kisame will be done by a bad animator.

   Furthermore, are you guys as surprised as me that we are going into the next arc after the 5 Kage Summit arc shown by the new OP??? I'm glad the new opening budget wasn't as great as Sign and the 7th one, that means they just want to save up but going into the next arc right away is such a bad idea.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2011)

Should be worth noting that the director & storyboard for 209 is by Yoshihiro Sugai rather than Gorou Sessha. That'll probably affect the quality somewhat, but not so much that it'll make it look bad.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> Should be worth noting that the director & storyboard for 209 is by Yoshihiro Sugai rather than Gorou Sessha. That'll probably affect the quality somewhat, but not so much that it'll make it look bad.


Wow guess I got my hopes up too fast already, is that Sugai guy a good storyboard/animator or mediocre?


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> Should be worth noting that the director & storyboard for 209 is by Yoshihiro Sugai rather than Gorou Sessha.


What about 208?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*



			Should be worth noting that the director & storyboard for 209 is by Yoshihiro Sugai rather than Gorou Sessha. That'll probably affect the quality somewhat, but not so much that it'll make it look bad.
		
Click to expand...


I like his/her storyboard in #159




			Wow guess I got my hopes up too fast already, is that Sugai guy a good storyboard/animator or mediocre?
		
Click to expand...

episode #159 and #169 where Sugai did both director & storyboard *


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I like his/her storyboard in #159
> 
> ...


I didn't like the directing for Episode 159, 169 was ok I guess nothing special.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> Should be worth noting that the director & storyboard for 209 is by Yoshihiro Sugai rather than Gorou Sessha. That'll probably affect the quality somewhat, but not so much that it'll make it look bad.



Oh, no. I guess Gorou did go to work on the movie, just like he did last year. 

Can we get the rest of the storyboarder/episode director list?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*Saturday or Sunday*


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> What about 208?



Same director as episode 200


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*Personally I don't think that #209 animation will suffer because of the change*


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

I wouldn't be so sure about that. I doubt it will be bad, but I don't think it will have the kind of animators seen on 180 and 194.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm guessing the animation will be on the same level as 159 (good but not great) but without the wonky art.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*what you guys make of the Atsushi Nigorikawa episodes then*


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

what Atsushi Nigorikawa episodes


----------



## braves41 (Apr 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> what Atsushi Nigorikawa episodes



26, 135, 143 (among others). He and Gorou were the second best duo on the show. I would feel more at ease if he were directing 209.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 7, 2011)

Who is the episode director for 209?


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2011)

So no Suzuki/Wakabayashi in this arc? Arc will end very soon after 210 i think.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*


Alchemist73 said:



			Who is the episode director for 209?
		
Click to expand...

Yoshihiro Sugai*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 7, 2011)

Corax said:


> So no Suzuki/Wakabayashi in this arc? Arc will end very soon after 210 i think.


Most likely not, but Wakabayashi doesn't work on the movies, so if he's in the neighborhood, there could be a slim chance, but I doubt it. Pierott probably doesn't have the money to get him .

@animeblue: Ah, ok thanks.


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2011)

Beom-seok will animate the biggest part of the battle? At least according to the titles. This isn't good. He has any at least average episodes?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think Kouda Masayuki episodes before only was the "special" animation cuz Gorou was there to help him, but I wonder how good he would be without Gorou??? Will it still look like the "special animation"??

  If not then as much as I love the 5 Kage Summit arc so far on anime and has been nicely animated, I'm dissapointed that not one episode has the special animation, episode 204 looked like the special animation, but it was just a regular good animated episode.


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

braves41 said:


> 26, 135, 143 (among others). He and Gorou were the second best duo on the show. I would feel more at ease if he were directing 209.


I was just wondering why Animeblue even named Atsushi Nigorikawa, since he doesn't appear in any of the upcoming episodes.

Anyway, doesn't episode 210 already cover a big part of the next fight? At this point I'm kind of scared we won't get any high budget episode in this arc. Unless they plan to turn the very last part of the arc into something like episode 133 of the original series. That would be so awesome.

Also, about the new OP, doesn't it looks like some scenes were supposed to be animated (like the Zetsu scene, the Kabuto scene and Naruto's rasengan)? I wonder if they couldn't finish them in time and plan to patch them in the next episodes.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Wow, that is surprising.
> It looks like this year's movie is not gonna rape the TV series. Rejoice everyone!
> 
> I guess that could explain the extremely low budget OP. And the fact that Suzuki is not AD for the OP. I mean, that _has_ to be Yamashita, it totally looks like 204.



I really dont see the extreme low budget you see in the opening. Its looks great to me. Dont get me wrong...is it in the league of Sign and some others? No. But is it so far behind say openings 3 and 5  (5 being really lacking) . I dont think so. I can see not liking it even maybe thinking its the worse one so far. But extremely low budget? I dont think its too far behind any opening to think that. Every opening has stills."esp 5 lol" but theres some solid animation. Again..lacking? Sure in some areas. But extremely low budget? That i just cant see.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2011)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> I really dont see the extreme low budget you see in the opening. Its looks great to me. Dont get me wrong...is it in the league of Sign and some others? No. But is it so far behind say openings 3 and 5  (5 being really lacking) . I dont think so. I can see not liking it even maybe thinking its the worse one so far. But extremely low budget? I dont think its too far behind any opening to think that. Every opening has stills."esp 5 lol" but theres some solid animation. Again..lacking? Sure in some areas. But extremely low budget? That i just cant see.



Point of views 

To me is good, not at the Sign level or the Pain Arc one, but it's still really good (the previous what was, then? The Naruto rising and flying isn't worth watching).
And the Naruto Rasenshuriken is actually animated 

About the episode, I only see the exaggerated animation for mouth movement? Which is good, but I've never see this in normal episodes... and I don't think it's the influence of Kanezuka.


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2011)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> I really dont see the extreme low budget you see in the opening.


The fact that is barely animated at all. And the animation that is there is incredibly basic, there is nothing that looks incredibly good like in every single OP before it.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 7, 2011)

J





darkap89 said:


> Point of views
> 
> To me is good, not at the Sign level or the Pain Arc one, but it's still really good (the previous what was, then? The Naruto rising and flying isn't worth watching).
> And the Naruto Rasenshuriken is actually animated




I know its point of views. Which is why i didnt fanboy out and attack n curse at em lol. Its just usually agree or disagree i tend to see his logic in his post. I cant seem to find his point of view on this topic at all for some reason...thats all. No disrespect intended. And yea i agree darkap its much more entertaining than diver.(though i didnt necc hate that intro).


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2011)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> J
> 
> 
> I know its point of views. Which is why i didnt fanboy out and attack n curse at em lol. Its just usually agree or disagree i tend to see his logic in his post. I cant seem to find his point of view on this topic at all for some reason...thats all. No disrespect intended. And yea i agree darkap its much more entertaining than diver.(though i didnt necc hate that intro).



Yup, my sentence wasn't an attacck at you or neshru


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2011)

*Naruto Shippūden #206 staff list

脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
木村寛

作画監督
吉沼裕美

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
中尾友治　小野寺博文　徳倉栄一　鳥海真裕
岩田幸子　栗井重紀　長田絵里　谷口嘉浩
岡田雅人　橋本健司　吉岡美帆　村山浩

Naruto Shippūden OP#9

出・絵コンテ
黒津安明

作画監督
鈴木博文

原画
藪野浩二　新井伸浩　桝田浩史　兵渡勝
浅野勝也　櫻井親良　河野紘一郎　清水恵子
田中ちゆき　松竹徳幸　山下宏幸　田中比呂人

Naruto Shippūden ED#17

新エンディング
演出・絵コンテ・原画
黒津安明

作画監督・原画
鈴木博文*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Naruto Shippūden #206 staff list
> 
> 脚本
> 吉田伸
> ...



Ahah, no more animation direction for 徳倉栄一 (Eiichi Tokura). I'm so glad because his/her episodes are just so awful. Instead, with key animation he/she can be decent.

Any hint on my previous statement?



> About the episode, I only see the exaggerated animation for mouth movement? Which is good, but I've never see this in normal episodes... and I don't think it's the influence of Kanezuka.


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2011)

It's interesting how the first minute and ten seconds of episode 206 were produced in HD while the rest of the episode was not. That first part of the episode also lacks the weird lip synching that the rest of the episode has... I wonder if those were leftover scenes from 205.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually liked the lyp-synching that they went for in this episode. It wasn't a Suzuki style effort, but it was nice touch. Whereas the alternative would have been the usual open/closed lip flaps that you get in every other episode that-- combined with the slow pans left and right-- typically makes the whole screen a bore to look at when there's a lot of dialogue. 

The reaction to this episode is hilarious, though.

Next episode looks... bleh. Looks like they're going to cover the entire fight in just one episode. Nooo....

It had been a long time since Tsuru and Suzuki made a new ED. This was one of their best.


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2011)

The lyp-synching was better than nothing I guess, but it looked so weird. The timing was unnatural, there was no transition between completely different shapes.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 9, 2011)

neshru said:


> It's interesting how the first minute and ten seconds of episode 206 were produced in HD while the rest of the episode was not. That first part of the episode also lacks the weird lip synching that the rest of the episode has... I wonder if those were leftover scenes from 205.



I think you're correct about this, especially the look of Kin-chan and the style of eyes and mouth remind the Eum-Ik Hyun episodes.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 9, 2011)

neshru said:


> Anyway, doesn't episode 210 already cover a big part of the next fight? At this point I'm kind of scared we won't get any high budget episode in this arc. Unless they plan to turn the very last part of the arc into something like episode 133 of the original series. That would be so awesome.



Yeah, I'm not looking forward to 210, either. And probably for the first time in a long time, certain fans won't be, either.


----------



## Corax (Apr 9, 2011)

> Anyway, doesn't episode 210 already cover a big part of the next fight?


According to the title not a big but the biggest part of this battle. I doubt that 211 will have anything left (well may be only a flashback/after fight scenes). More likely this fight will last for 2 episodes.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 10, 2011)

As a side note, Masayuki Kouda worked on* Dog Day*s episode 2. Probably due to Shingo Tamaki being the episode/animation director for that episode + it's a Seven Arcs production. Will be interesting to see if he brings any notable people from over there for his episode.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not as up on the specifics as you guys are but my favorite AD/Teams would be the people who handled fight animation for these episodes (I put the AD after each one)

26 (Sakura and Chiyo vs 100 Puppets) - Gorou Sessha
85 (Kakashi and Shikamaru fight Hidan while running up a tree and falling through the air) - Hirofumi Suzuki
123 (Sasuke vs Deidara) - Hirofumi Suzuki
131 (Jiraiya's frogs vs Pain animals) - Hiroki Tanaka & Hironori Tanaka
133 (Jiraiya falls to the 6 Pains) - Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Chunks here and there from 135-137 (Sasuke vs Itachi) - Too lazy to search/list
143 (Sasuke vs Killer Bee) - Gorou Sessha
166 (Hinata vs Pain) - Hirofumi Suzuki
167 (Kyuubi vs Pain... I think is the best animation for the longest length of time that the series has ever had) - Atsushi Wakabayashi 
173 (Nagato's origin battle) - Shigeki Kawai
186 (Rock Lee cosplay Naruto vs Gaara clone) - Hiroyuki Yamashita
194 (Naruto and Sasuke vs Spiderman thief) - Masayuki Kouda
202 (Sasuke and Friends vs Raikage and Friends) - Kayano Tomizawa


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2011)

*Another MAD of Hiroyuki Yamashita

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfIAzPssRQY[/YOUTUBE]





			As a side note, Masayuki Kouda worked on Dog Days episode 2. Probably due to Shingo Tamaki being the episode/animation director for that episode + it's a Seven Arcs production. Will be interesting to see if he brings any notable people from over there for his episode.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if Shinpei Tomooka is an Seven Arcs animator but I would like to see he/she in #209 

BTW Shinpei also worked on Dog Days#2*


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm curious about something.  Is the animation director also the person who sets up camera angles and shot composition, similar to what a cinematographer and/or director would do in a live-action movie?


----------



## braves41 (Apr 10, 2011)

^No, that tasks falls to the storyboarder and to the episode director (often the same guy is responsible for both tasks). The storyboarder draws a cut by cut blueprint for the episode and writes down instructions as to how the camera should move, what's actually going to happen, etc. (like so: ) . It's up to the episode director to fully realize that in animation. He goes over the entire storyboard with the animators and adds additional instructions if he want to for the animators to follow, in addition to assigning each individual animator to a cut (s).  He's also responsible for the layout check and reviews all the key frames to make sure that the animators are doing what he asked them to. That aside, they're also responsible for overseeing that everything else is fine and dandy too (photography, sound, etc.) before submitting the final product. 

The animation director also supervises and corrects the drawings (whether it be the drawing itself to stay "on-model" or the layout of the shot) and modifies the timing for the animation if he wants to (I believe in some cases this is a big no-no if you're dealing with some big-shot key animator.; why would you hire somebody like Tetsuya Nishio just to correct his shots? Look at *Naruto *movie 1 and see how nobody touched Takeshi Honda's scene in the bar. EDIT: However, the animators do have to conform the AD's style and the AD will correct timing and drawings for consistency).

BTW, Hiroki Tanaka and Hironori Tanaka are the same guy. We used to think he was called Hiroki, but it turns out he's actually called Hironori.

Sorry if that went into more detail than necessary.


----------



## neshru (Apr 10, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Another MAD of Hiroyuki Yamashita
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


You should try syncing the music with each scene instead of just slapping a sequence of tracks on top of the video.
Also, watching the stuff mirrored is so weird when you've already seen those scenes before...


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2011)

*Brave pretty said what I was going to

Brave do you think Masayuki Kouda will bring some animators from J.C Staff to work on #209 since Kudo had worked on both Index II OP




			You should try syncing the music with each scene instead of just slapping a sequence of tracks on top of the video
		
Click to expand...

That's what I go for when I made those videos*


----------



## neshru (Apr 10, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *That's what I go for when I made those videos*


You do? I certainly didn't get that impression while watching the video.
I'm not even sure you can do that successfully with the tracks you chose.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2011)

*I appreciated the criticism *


----------



## Corax (Apr 10, 2011)

> Brave do you think Masayuki Kouda will bring some animators from J.C Staff to work on #209 since Kudo had worked on both Index II OP


This is good. But only if 209 will be fillerised somehow. It will have only 1/3 of the upcoming battle at best. 210 title is "forbidden doujutsu". So the biggest part of the fight will be in 210.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2011)

*Summaries for #407 - #410


Spoiler:  



 ■ 427話尾獣(びじゅう)VS(ヴァーサス)尾のない尾獣（4/14）

八尾(はちび)を入手すべくやってきた鬼鮫(キサメ)と死闘を演じるキラービー。尾獣のチャクラをまとい戦うが、鬼鮫の刀・鮫肌(サメハダ)に次々とチャクラを食らわれる。鮫肌は敵のチャクラを奪い、持ち主のスタミナにする能力をもっていた。強大なスタミナを得た鬼鮫は、尾のない尾獣の実力を発揮する。≫脚本＝千葉克彦　演出＝堀内直樹　絵コンテ＝サトウシンジ　作画監督＝高橋直樹
■ 428話親友(とも)として（4/21）

サクラが言えなかった真実を知ったナルトたち。サスケを思うがゆえに、彼を殺す決意をしたサクラの覚悟にナルトは絶句する。そこに砂の三兄弟が到着し、五影(ごかげ)会談で起きた事件の概要を伝える。我愛羅(ガアラ)はみずからの方針を伝え、サスケの友としてナルトがすべきことを問う。≫脚本＝鈴木やすゆき　演出＝渡部周　絵コンテ＝香川豊　作画監督＝堀越久美子
■ 429話ダンゾウの右腕（4/28）

風影(かぜかげ)たちからの情報を受け、カカシたちは今後の行動を決める。カカシがサクラを止めに向かい、ヤマトとナルトは先に里に戻ることになるが、一連の出来事に苦悩するナルトは過呼吸の発作を起こし、倒れてしまう。そのころ、サスケは因縁の敵であるダンゾウと対峙(たいじ)していた。≫脚本＝渡邊大輔　演出・絵コンテ＝菅井嘉浩　作画監督＝甲田正行
■ 430話禁じられた瞳術(どうじゅつ)（5/5）

攻撃が通じない、ダンゾウの不可思議な術に翻弄されるサスケ。さらにダンゾウの呪印(じゅいん)に動きを封じられるが、なんとか須佐能乎(スサノオ)を完成させる。その間に、ダンゾウの術の分析を行なっていた香燐(カリン)。ダンゾウが用いていたのは、うちは一族で禁術とされていた瞳術・イザナギで、代償と引き換えに幻と現実の狭間(はざま)をコントロールできる究極の幻術(げんじゅつ)だった。≫脚本＝吉田伸　演出＝北川正人　絵コンテ＝小平麻紀　作画監督＝高鉾誠、嵩本樹、洪範鈴


*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 11, 2011)

From the summaries 80% of the battle is in episode 210, which is a disappointment. Why Pierrot, why use Kouda for 209?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2011)

*I'm really anxious to see AD list of May

Darkap89 I do agreed with you that #210 should have gotten an better AD since it's the most action pack part of the fight*


----------



## geG (Apr 11, 2011)

I dunno, 429 should have both chapters 476 and 477, and there should be some action in the latter chapter.


----------



## neshru (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, 209 will probably have more actual action than 210. There should even be space for some action filler, if the animators for that episode are good enough to handle it.
It's too bad Horikoshi is doing 208 instead of 210 though.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 11, 2011)

I won't be surprised when 209 *ends* with the arm reveal, and 210 winds up covering 476-478. If they don't increase the pace, that's what is going to happen.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> I dunno, 429 should have both chapters 476 and 477, and there should be some action in the latter chapter.


Isn't the episode for "As A Friend" missing some translating?? I felt like the rest of it was put into "Danzo's Right Arm", cuz what was put in Danzo's Right Arm is actually the main theme of "As A Friend".




insane111 said:


> I won't be surprised when 209 *ends* with the arm reveal, and 210 winds up covering 476-478. If they don't increase the pace, that's what is going to happen.


 The Episode "As a Friend" should cover chapter 474 & 475 so the next episode after it should still be action packed, so no I doubt that when that is reveal it will end in 209 and the rest be in 210.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2011)

> I won't be surprised when 209 ends with the arm reveal, and 210 winds up covering 476-478. If they don't increase the pace, that's what is going to happen.


According to the summary 209 will has 475,476 and may be half of 477 in it. 210 will has a half of 477,478,479


----------



## geG (Apr 11, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I won't be surprised when 209 *ends* with the arm reveal, and 210 winds up covering 476-478. If they don't increase the pace, that's what is going to happen.



We're going way too fast for that. 207 itself will take up most of chapter 473, so that won't happen unless 208 and 209 are one chapter each.


----------



## neshru (Apr 11, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I won't be surprised when 209 *ends* with the arm reveal, and 210 winds up covering 476-478.


I don't know what the summaries say, but considering 207 alone will cover up to 473 I would be surprised to see that happen.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2011)

*Just finishes watching Seikon no Qwaser II and I notices that Hirofumi Suzuki did some work for Seikon no Qwaser II OP. And can someone tell me why Seikon no Qwaser of all things, although the first season did have some great animated scenes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kul00onHOk[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 11, 2011)

neshru said:


> I don't know what the summaries say, but considering 207 alone will cover up to 473 I would be surprised to see that happen.



I was thinking they were going to do some reorganization like they usually do, since they already skipped one of Ao's scenes in 206. After reading the summaries though, I guess that isn't the case.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Just finishes watching Seikon no Qwaser II and I notices that Hirofumi Suzuki did some work for Seikon no Qwaser II OP. And can someone tell me why Seikon no Qwaser of all things, although the first season did have some great animated scenes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kul00onHOk[/YOUTUBE]*



suzuki likes boobs.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 12, 2011)

Movie News Shinematoudei] animated popular "NARUTO - Naruto -" The official title of a new film NARUTO-Naruto Movie [-] Prison Blood decided to Naruto to be imprisoned in jail, revealed the contents of the impact. The movie will clash with Konohamaru and Naruto s the fire? Naruto VS Konohamaru!] And will be screened at the same time, this year's NARUTO - Naruto -] was found to be a double feature showing the previous year as well. 

With the same name by his comic series by Masashi Kishimoto in Shonen Jump week, popular options from the anime as well as overseas in Japan "NARUTO - Naruto -." 8 and his first movie Movie NARUTO - Naruto - Prison Blood is on stage, Cliff, where sinners are said to be non-prison escapee located Defending the Flag, Castle 鬼灯 (You Hoozukiji). Lightning Country, and the attempted assassination of the village head of hiding Raikage, Naruto was accused of killing the ninja and hiding behind the rocks, it would have been imprisoned in this place called Blood aka Prison ! Lord of the castle, "Wu Wei (Peel)" at this point of losing the ability to manipulate the most powerful prison art, and Naruto's life be targeted by someone, or can prove his innocence to survive? The mystery and intrigue and whirling on this island? Drawing the battle between Naruto and his friends seek the truth. 

Kishimoto said the deployment of a shock to be put in jail Naruto "Naruto what he did wrong? Please make sure that means around the theater!" The core of the work and Furezu comment. The first "This mystery is great!" Readers Award Silver Award, in 2009 with a history of the 11th Oyabu Haruhiko Award, Higashiyama Akira's screenplay is "hurt and distress, still handsome Please please watch Naruto, "he said, feeling that was placed in a difficult situation even more Naruto. 

The screening will be at the same time [s the fire? Naruto VS Konohamaru! Guide provides screening test to try again once Naka Shinobu were defeated Naruto. There will also be participating Konohamaru Naruto has been yearning since young, hot rivals? The fight will be expanded. 

Since its debut in 2004, and annual standards of the future are likely to double feature film 2 "NARUTO - Naruto -" The Movie. Prison escapee impossible in the battle of ninja who challenge the big conspiracy is drawn on the screen this summer. (Hazime Tsutomu Irikura Editorial) 

NARUTO-Naruto Movie movie - Blood Prison] will not disclose the country from 30 July


----------



## Dei (Apr 12, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google translate much?
Anyway this confrims that the Naruto vs konohamaru will be a special before the movie as i stated before. 
Btw why did you post this in the animation thread and not the movie one?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 12, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Google translate much?
> Anyway this confrims that the Naruto vs konohamaru will be a special before the movie as i stated before.
> Btw why did you post this in the animation thread and not the movie one?


I did post it in the movie thread, Geg must have put it here.


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't do anything


----------



## Dei (Apr 12, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I did post it in the movie thread, Geg must have put it here.



You probably just posted it in the wrong thread then


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> I didn't do anything


Lol, then that's weird cuz I know I posted it in the movie thread.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 12, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Just finishes watching Seikon no Qwaser II and I notices that Hirofumi Suzuki did some work for Seikon no Qwaser II OP. And can someone tell me why Seikon no Qwaser of all things, although the first season did have some great animated scenes
> *


Suzuki worked on it because Chikara Sakurai was the director for the OP; she also worked on the first season.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 13, 2011)

I was expecting weird art in 206 like that in 159 or 169 but this episode's was good actually. 
I haven't seen 179,189 or 196 as I skipped the fillers but do they have similar art to 159/169 or they improved in those ?


----------



## geG (Apr 13, 2011)

I dunno, but 179 had the important canon scene where Danzou is appointed Hokage so it wasn't all filler


----------



## neshru (Apr 13, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> I was expecting weird art in 206 like that in 159 or 169 but this episode's was good actually.
> I haven't seen 179,189 or 196 as I skipped the fillers but do they have similar art to 159/169 or they improved in those ?


All those episodes have acceptable drawings, just like 206. Asai and Kanezuka do a good work correcting Yoshinuma's episodes.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 13, 2011)

Geg said:


> I dunno, but 179 had the important canon scene where Danzou is appointed Hokage so it wasn't all filler


I watched the canon part from eddman's edit.



neshru said:


> All those episodes have acceptable drawings, just like 206. Asai and Kanezuka do a good work correcting Yoshinuma's episodes.


Oh ! I see. Thanks.


----------



## Combine (Apr 14, 2011)

Has Shigeki Kawai done anything since the Pain arc? He was very useful during that arc and prevented it from being a total mess up outside of Suzuki/Wakabayashi.

I doubt Wakabayashi is going to be animating anything anytime soon, since it took him forever to come back to Naruto after Part 1 ended. And if he does, I'd rather he stick with Hirofumi Yamashita instead of Shingo Y. (Shingo's animation, while super fluid, lacks detail and gets sloppy).

I'd also would figure it's about time for Sesshou Gorou to do another episode soon after all this time as well.


----------



## neshru (Apr 14, 2011)

Combine said:


> Has Shigeki Kawai done anything since the Pain arc?


----------



## Archah (Apr 14, 2011)

A lot of changes in credits o_O

*Episode 207*

*AD:* Ogawa Ichiro & Takahashi Naoki & Watanabe Shou (渡邊章)
*Chief AD:* Tokuda Yumenosuke

And next episode doesn't look like Kumiko Horikoshi episode at all.


----------



## neshru (Apr 14, 2011)

The staff didn't really change though, the episode just had more than one AD. It's not the first time that happens.

The preview for the next episode has some really weird art, even though I can still recognize Horikoshi's style. And just like her recent episodes, the animation looks like crap. 
Hopefully 209 will be consistent with the other Kouda episodes too.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 14, 2011)

Combine said:


> I'd also would figure it's about time for Sesshou Gorou to do another episode soon after all this time as well.



He was episode director for 180/194, now hes gone for the new movie.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 14, 2011)

*NARUTO Shipuuden #207 Staff list

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
堀内直樹

絵コンテ
サトウシンジ

作画監督
をがわいちろを、高橋直樹、渡邊章

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
杉山京子　篠原信子　菅原浩喜　高橋直樹
野中順子　戸田麻衣　松本結衣　金子優司
鯉川慎平　矢野久仁子　川口弘明　渡邊章
水村十司　八尾崇司　安藤幹彦　西城隆詞
石井寿賀子　平林孝　平林美智代　臼井篤史
飯田光尋　角谷賢治

So Kyoko Sugiyama, Junko Nonaka and Hiroki Sugawara had worked on today 
*


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2011)

Animation in this episode was really bad (big water waves weren't even animated at all). Next episode seems good.


----------



## neshru (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought it was okay considering the team in charge. Nothing to cry about really.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 14, 2011)

neshru said:


> The preview for the next episode has some really weird art, even though I can still recognize Horikoshi's style. And just like her recent episodes, the animation looks like crap.



It's probably Kawai+Horikoshi like 181 was


----------



## geG (Apr 14, 2011)

neshru said:


> I thought it was okay considering the team in charge. Nothing to cry about really.



Yeah, it was better than I expected. Like I said in the episode thread, the only part I thought really looked bad was Bee attacking Kisame & Samehada dodging and eating his chakra before the opening.

Kisame's water dome thing not being animated isn't an example of bad animation, it's an example of a panel being cut from the anime.


----------



## Dei (Apr 14, 2011)

The animation was atleast a little better then i expected but personally i think the pacing was a little to fast. The Double Lariat scene looked really bad.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2011)

I stopped being lazy and fixed the table size, it was only fucked up for like.. 6 months :rofl

I don't know why someone got rid of the black background I added to it a long time ago. Maybe it's just me, but looking at that table with a white background is eye torture.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's the second time that this happens...  First 60 seconds of the episode are from the episode 207, then, change of art.

Like the first minute of episode 206.

Manga  -->  Manga


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2011)

Episode looked better than expected, from the low quality stream anyway.
And the preview for 209 doesn't look any worse than the previous Kouda episodes. I'm excited for it.


----------



## calimike (Apr 21, 2011)

Naruto animator annotations [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRBuZjRc5Yo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Collection of some well animated scene from Naruto(2004-2010)
I not sure 100% percent about Gorou Sessha(拙者 五郎)
Key Animation:
Tetsuya Nishio (西尾鉄也)
Norio Matsumoto (松本憲生)
Shingo Yamashita(山下 清悟)
Tokuyuki Matsutake(松竹 徳幸) 
Hironori(Hiroki) Tanaka [田中宏紀] 
Gorou Sessha(拙者 五郎)
Nozaki Atsuko (野崎温子)
Hiroyuki Yamashita(山下 宏幸)


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2011)

*Preview of #209

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qW_ajsXvYk[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> Episode looked better than expected, from the low quality stream anyway.
> And the preview for 209 doesn't look any worse than the previous Kouda episodes. I'm excited for it.



Yeah, I'm in hype mode already for the 209. It looks so good.


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2011)

Next episode looks amazing!


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Preview of #209
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qW_ajsXvYk[/YOUTUBE]*



Looks good, but nothing really amazing. I expect it to be as good as 204 was, but nothing more.


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2011)

If it is anything like 180 and 194 it will be definitely better than 204 (and I think it will, judging by the preview). They also seem to have reduced the shading even more compared to those two episodes, which means we should expect quite a lot of action.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 21, 2011)

They never show the best parts in the previews anyways-- look at the preview for 167 and compare that to what everybody remembers that episode for-- but this one looks promising. Dunno why they spoiled what Danzo's right arm is (thanks guys; maybe you go the Toei route when naming your episode titles too).


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2011)

208 was Kumiko by herself, would have sworn from the preview it was 2 different people. I can't remember any of her past episodes being this ugly. 

Maybe it has something to do with working on the movie and doing an episode at the same time. Suzuki's episode in the Pain arc had an abnormal amount of bad art as well.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 21, 2011)

anybody knows that there is a AD confirmed of episode 209?


----------



## Corax (Apr 21, 2011)

This episode was quite good. Next looks very promising. It ll be like 143 i think.


> anybody knows that there is a AD confirmed of episode 209?


Masayuki Kouda


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I can't remember any of her past episodes being this ugly. Maybe it has something to do with working on the movie and doing an episode at the same time.


Or maybe the animators that worked on the episode were just that bad.



insane111 said:


> Suzuki's episode in the Pain arc had an abnormal amount of bad art as well.


An abnormal amount? I can't remember a single scene from that episode looking bad. There were a couple of animators with a pretty unique and possibly hard to fix drawing style, but it didn't look like a sign of sloppiness to me.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 21, 2011)

Next episode seems awesome!! It seems Hiroyuki Yamashita's animation! Excellent!!


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> An abnormal amount? I can't remember a single scene from that episode looking bad. There were a couple of animators with a pretty unique and possibly hard to fix drawing style, but it didn't look like a sign of sloppiness to me.



Maybe an "abnormal amount of unfixed art" is a better way to describe it, rather than bad.


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> It seems Hiroyuki Yamashita's animation!


I don't think it does, but Danzou's punch looks really well done nonetheless.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 21, 2011)

Next week looks AMAZING as expected, I can consider Masayuki Kouda one of the special animators just be looking at the preview even without Gorou Sessho, next week should be AWESOME, SASUKE FTMFW.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Next epi's looking good, especially since Gorou won't be around this time.

Unfortunately, I doubt 210 will be nearly as good, and it'll be covering my favorite part of the fight.


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, next week looks a lot better than I expected. I thought things would look different due to it not being directed by Gorou Sessha and thus use different animators than those episodes, but I guess I was wrong


----------



## Corax (Apr 21, 2011)

> Unfortunately, I doubt 210 will be nearly as good, and it'll be covering my favorite part of the fight.


To say the least. But lets wait for preview. Still i think that episode 210 will be quite underwhelming.But may be i am wrong.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone knows who is animating next episode? It looked really well animated and for a moment reminded me a bit of Yamashita's style.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Anyone knows who is animating next episode? It looked really well animated and for a moment reminded me a bit of Yamashita's style.



Masayuki Kouda (180, 194)

Maybe Yamashita is under the key animators of the episode, but I doubt it. Is overused these times (198, 204, the movie)


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2011)

*I doubt  Yamashita will be in there, maybe Shingo Tamaki*


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Anyone knows who is animating next episode?


Why do people keep asking this? Just go back a few pages and you'll always find the staff for the upcoming episodes. Otherwise, just add  to your bookmarks.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> Why do people keep asking this? Just go back a few pages and you'll always find the staff for the upcoming episodes. Otherwise, just add  to your bookmarks.



If only said people weren't so lazy.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 21, 2011)

Judging by the preview, its probably going to be better than ep.204.
I hope there will be some flashy filler fighting in it cuz the fight didnt impress me that much in the manga.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 21, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Judging by the preview, its probably going to be better than ep.204.
> I hope there will be some flashy filler fighting in it cuz the fight didnt impress me that much in the manga.


Oh their will be filler fighting, I guarantee you that, this reminds me of Sasuke vs Deidara, for example:

Episode 122 is like 208 where the cliffhanger of the battle will begin in the next episode, episode 123 having the special animation and having extra filler scenes that wasn't in the manga will most likely be the same as episode 209 where I'm sure they will add extra scenes as well, 210 maybe will be climax of the battle just like episode 124 with Sasuke vs Deidara and I predict chapter 480 to be the biggest cliffhanger of that episode.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> Why do people keep asking this? Just go back a few pages and you'll always find the staff for the upcoming episodes. Otherwise, just add  to your bookmarks.



Not to mention there's been a link to it in the OP of every discussion thread for like a year now


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 21, 2011)

That preview for 209. Good stuff. Looking forward to it. I also hope there'll be some filler


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 21, 2011)

i first i mistaken the animation to be yamashita's (since he's now my top 3 favorite special animation directors) until i realized it was someone else named Masayuki Kouda

idk who's better, Yamashita or Masayuki? personally i think yamashita's animation looks a bit cleaner


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> i first i mistaken the animation to be yamashita's (since he's now my top 3 favorite special animation directors) until i realized it was someone else named Masayuki Kouda
> 
> idk who's better, Yamashita or Masayuki? personally i think yamashita's animation looks a bit cleaner



Yamashita is the better animator, and Kouda is the better AD. But the main reason for that is because Kouda can bring in better talent and usually has Gorou as Episode director(the main reason good staff is brought in). Yamashita really hasn't had the talent that Gorou/Kouda has. It might be because of budget, but each of the have only been AD's for a few episodes anyway, so... yeah. Also Yamashita probably has the best art in Naruto, along with Suzuki and Nishio. Murata has some clean episodes as well.


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Yamashita is the better animator, and Kouda is the better AD.


Nothing against Kouda, but Yamashita is still on a whole different level no matter what he's doing.
Actually, where did that Kouda guy even come from and why is he getting all the good animators all of a sudden?



Alchemist73 said:


> Yamashita really hasn't had the talent that Gorou/Kouda has.


lol. What do you have to back that up?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> i first i mistaken the animation to be yamashita's (since he's now my top 3 favorite special animation directors) until i realized it was someone else named Masayuki Kouda
> 
> idk who's better, Yamashita or Masayuki? personally i think yamashita's animation looks a bit cleaner



I'll have to say that Yamashita takes this in both areas.

I like Kouda's work, but I just prefer Yamashita more.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree. Yamashita's art and animation is better imo. I'm just sad there's no more Norio Matsumoto. I still think he's one of the best hand to hand combat animator out there.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I agree. Yamashita's art and animation is better imo. I'm just sad there's no more Norio Matsumoto. I still think he's one of the best hand to hand combat animator out there.



Norio is still around, but they only seem to ever get him for Suzuki and Wakabayashi episodes. He did work in 85, 123, 167, and an OP or two


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 21, 2011)

neshru said:


> Nothing against Kouda, but Yamashita is still on a whole different level no matter what he's doing.
> Actually, where did that Kouda guy even come from and why is he getting all the good animators all of a sudden?
> 
> 
> lol. What do you have to back that up?



Like I said before, they've hardly done many episodes as AD's so it's hard to tell. We both know Yamashita is more talented animator, but Kouda gets matched up with Gorou, so its really not fair to compair.


I should have been more clear on that one. I meant that Yamashita has not brought in the talent that Kouda and Gorou has. The main reason for that is because of Gorou's presence. I've been saying though, that Hiroyuki Yamashita needs to find him a great partner, just like Suzuki has Tsuru and now Kouda has Gorou. The AD is important in bringing great talented animators, but the episode director is important as well in that process.

As for Norio, he works with Suzuki and Wakabayashi(always with him), mainly because he probably respects the freedom those two give him to show everthing he's got.

@JiraiyaTheGallent I like Yamashita in both animation and art, but I would take Kouda's episodes over his. Like I said before it's hard to judge Yamashita's episodes due to lack of talent with him. His episodes does have a lot of influence from him though. I think we need to see an action episode from him.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yamashita's work as an AD really isn't on the same level as Kouda's work (so far). While Kouda's work as a key animator isn't readily identifiable, that doesn't mean he doesn't make up for it as an AD.

He'd already worked in that role for the 2nd *Blue Dragon* series (dunno if it's comparable to his work here). He also worked on a few SHAFT shows before, so that explains why Genichiro Abe worked on 180. He didn't really appear out of nowhere....

I don't agree with the talent thing, though. Hard to compare across these different tasks. 

Kinda funny how people assumed that Yamashita was the AD for the next episode. There are other good animators working on this show, ya know. lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 21, 2011)

mite b cool.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 21, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Kinda funny how people assumed that Yamashita was the AD for the next episode. There are other good animators working on this show, ya know. lol



All this started when Animeblue posted a Yamashita MAD in a thread.
Now, everytime a good animated scene pops up they think its Yamashita.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 21, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Yamashita's work as an AD really isn't on the same level as Kouda's work (so far). While Kouda's work as a key animator isn't readily identifiable, that doesn't mean he doesn't make up for it as an AD.
> 
> He'd already worked in that role for the 2nd *Blue Dragon* series (dunno if it's comparable to his work here). He also worked on a few SHAFT shows before, so that explains why Genichiro Abe worked on 180. He didn't really appear out of nowhere....
> 
> ...



Yeah, Naruto is made up of many All-Stars.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 21, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Norio is still around, but they only seem to ever get him for Suzuki and Wakabayashi episodes. He did work in 85, 123, 167, and an OP or two


Yeah, but it's been freaking 40 episodes already. Seems like forever. We need more Suzuki&Wakabayashi episodes


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2011)

*



			Actually, where did that Kouda guy even come from and why is he getting all the good animators all of a sudden?
		
Click to expand...

Kouda been around the block, like Braves41 said Kouda has worked on other studio shows like Brains Base, J.C Staff and SHAFT to name few before moving to Pierrot

And Yamashita has been only working Naruto up until last year when he worked on Colorful by Asention, with Norio Matsumoto 




			He'd already worked in that role for the 2nd Blue Dragon series (dunno if it's comparable to his work here). He also worked on a few SHAFT shows before, so that explains why Genichiro Abe worked on 180. He didn't really appear out of nowhere....
		
Click to expand...

Kouda's stuff on Naruto is better, but his Blue Dragon stuff was nice too




			Kinda funny how people assumed that Yamashita was the AD for the next episode. There are other good animators working on this show, ya know. lol
		
Click to expand...


It just that Yamashita is what Naoki Tate is to One Piece, for Naruto*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but it's been freaking 40 episodes already. Seems like forever. We need more Suzuki&Wakabayashi episodes



He did work on the recent OVA, but I agree that its time for another episode from those guys.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but it's been freaking 40 episodes already. Seems like forever. We need more Suzuki&Wakabayashi episodes



I'll actually be surprised if one of them *doesn't* show up in next months credits.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2011)

*Well Matsumoto and Wakabayashi has been working together this past year, hopefully they do something in Naruto later this year*


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 22, 2011)

*Staff list for #208

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
渡部周

絵コンテ
香川豊

作画監督
堀越久美子

原画
木下裕孝　橋本真希　井上みゆき　月乃夢歩
戸田麻衣　甲田正行　宮司好文　松本昌代
丸山泰英　河島裕樹
スタジオ・ザイン
飯村一夫　長野順一

第二原画
小坂倫洋*


----------



## neshru (Apr 22, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Yamashita's work as an AD really isn't on the same level as Kouda's work (so far).


There's no doubt the Kouda episodes so far have looked more impressive, but is it Yamashita's fault? To me it just looks like the studio pairs him up with "lower" animators everytime, while the Kouda episodes for some reason are getting all the good animators. The fact that's he's doing one episode every rotation while Kouda is only doing one every two rotations also makes the difference pretty clear.
Objectively, while Kouda's drawings are solid, Yamashita has a style of his own that is only second to Suzuki's on the series. And we know he's a great animator, he has a great sense of timing that he can bring into his episodes. I think the studio is just whoring him because his drawings are so good, instead of using him to his full potential.



braves41 said:


> He didn't really appear out of nowhere....


I guess not, but the fact that people have been raving about Yamashita since the second arc while no one had any idea who Kouda was until 180 should tell something.
I guess the studio has decided he's solid enough to handle big episodes, but can you really tell he's particularly talented?


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think Yamashita is better overall, his art can change and fit into many episodes, the fact that his previous works like 198 and 204 are not impressive is only a fault of the key animators working under him. 

Kouda is getting all the great animators and for this is reason is really awesome. I want to see if he was working on 198 or 204...

A note on Yoshihiro Sugai (storyboarder and episode director of next episode), he seems to like red-brilliant eyes for sharingan (it's the same on some shots of 159). It's also weird he/she is working along with a talented team.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 22, 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-PUtwo2Hs4[/YOUTUBE]

I think it just that Kouda had more experience than Yamashita. #204 was Yamashita's best stand alone episode and as you see in #204 Yamashita is starting to get some great animators for his episode like Tokuyuki Matsutake





			A note on Yoshihiro Sugai (storyboarder and episode director of next episode), he seems to like red-brilliant eyes for sharingan (it's the same on some shots of 159). It's also weird he/she is working along with a talented team.
		
Click to expand...


I notices that too, so maybe we will see the same camera angles too*


----------



## neshru (Apr 22, 2011)

where did that ED come from o_O


----------



## Archah (Apr 22, 2011)

neshru said:


> where did that ED come from o_O



No idea, but it states Ban Yukiko as 'episode' AD o_O


----------



## braves41 (Apr 22, 2011)

You should have really explained where you got that ED from. I was about to guess that it was from later airing of the show, but it seems more like a leak from a later episode (remember the previous TV Tokyo leaks?). 

Satoru Nishizono is listed as the scriptwriter? Noooooooo Please don't let it be that they hired him back to write more painfully dragged out canon material. T_T I'm sure the first 53 episodes were paced that way thanks to the producers and Date's direction, but he hasn't shown up since then. 



neshru said:


> There's no doubt the Kouda episodes so far have looked more impressive, but is it Yamashita's fault? To me it just looks like the studio pairs him up with "lower" animators everytime, while the Kouda episodes for some reason are getting all the good animators. The fact that's he's doing one episode every rotation while Kouda is only doing one every two rotations also makes the difference pretty clear.


I don't disagree with this. Kouda does have the advantage due to the staff he's getting and the amount of time he gets to work on them. If Yamashita had 14 weeks to work on one episode, I'm sure at the very least they'd be just as good as Kouda's episodes, even with the same staff of people working for both. 


neshru said:


> I guess not, but the fact that people have been raving about Yamashita since the second arc while no one had any idea who Kouda was until 180 should tell something.
> I guess the studio has decided he's solid enough to handle big episodes, but can you really tell he's particularly talented?


Gorou saw something in him that decided he was good enough to work with. He even brought him to work on his *Sengoku Basara *episode. It's hard to say otherwise since nobody can really pinpoint his style and the only thing to go off are the two episodes he's worked on as an AD. Should have more of an idea after the next few episodes he works on.

(As a side note, I've skimmed a bit through his *Blue Dragon *episodes and they're not great. Definitely nowhere near the same level as his work on *Shippuden*. Could also be the fact that *Blue Dragon* just sucks and I don't particularly feel like watching an entire episode to see any flashes of quality.

I do believe he's always been working at Pierrot. He worked on *Twelve Kingdoms* as an in-betweener and he also did in-betweens on the first *Naruto *series under the "Pierrot Animation Room" listing)


----------



## neshru (Apr 22, 2011)

braves41 said:


> It's hard to say otherwise since nobody can really pinpoint his style and the only thing to go off are the two episodes he's worked on as an AD.


I was thinking that the scene in 173 where Hanzou has taken Konan hostage and asks Nagato to kill Yahiko could be his. The drawings have the same bulky style as his episodes as AD. Can't think of anything else though. If someone had a list of all the episodes he's done animation for it could be easier to pinpoint his style.


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 22, 2011)

The ending Animeblue posted aired with rerun of Naruto ep 124.


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2011)

Archah said:


> No idea, but it states Ban Yukiko as 'episode' AD o_O



The cast also lists Kimimaro and Tayuya. The credits seem to be taken from some Part 1 episode.

Under the ending animation credits it just says "All the Naruto staff"


----------



## neshru (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, that makes sense. It's strange they're not advertising their new movie with that ED though, the previous ED for the Naruto rerun was about the 4th Shippuuden movie and lasted almost a year.

It's also quite strange that they're using brand new animation for a rerun ED, though it doesn't look particularly impressive.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 22, 2011)

I see.

I also spoke too soon about the preview being a spoiler. Should actually watch the episodes first now that I haven't read any of this before. 



neshru said:


> I was thinking that the scene in 173 where Hanzou has taken Konan hostage and asks Nagato to kill Yahiko could be his. The drawings have the same bulky style as his episodes as AD. Can't think of anything else though. If someone had a list of all the episodes he's done animation for it could be easier to pinpoint his style.





Dunno if this is complete. You have to subtract 220, which is kinda of a pain, but it goes: eps. 3, 25, 26, 63, 143, 166, 173, 180, 186, 194, 208.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh well, you've already posted...

To me the forum was offline for all this time, I will post anyway...



> That leaked ending o___O
> 
> It's so weird, because the credit listed are refered to the episode 124 of the original series Naruto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 22, 2011)

neshru said:


> There's no doubt the Kouda episodes so far have looked more impressive, but is it Yamashita's fault? To me it just looks like the studio pairs him up with "lower" animators everytime, while the Kouda episodes for some reason are getting all the good animators. The fact that's he's doing one episode every rotation while Kouda is only doing one every two rotations also makes the difference pretty clear.
> Objectively, while Kouda's drawings are solid, Yamashita has a style of his own that is only second to Suzuki's on the series. And we know he's a great animator, he has a great sense of timing that he can bring into his episodes. I think the studio is just whoring him because his drawings are so good, instead of using him to his full potential.
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing I can think of from why those two's episodes are different in quality is either budget or certain animators just like Kouda's directing style more. I would say it's budget though, because just look at ending 15.

The thing I really like about Kouda's episodes are that he uses wonderful background animation. The only other AD that uses background animation, at least effectivley, is Wakabayashi. I don't think background animation gets mentioned enough, it really brings the episode to life. It looks like we will have some background animation in the next episode as well. Can't wait .


----------



## insane111 (Apr 23, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Anyway, don't ask me why these credits are on a ending with Shippuuden content. Impossible that this is the Naruto Shounen Hen versione, because of Sakura and Naruto adults.



Shippuden openings were always used as the ending for Shounen Hen, animation and all. But this is the first time they created something original instead of using the Shippuden animation.


----------



## neshru (Apr 23, 2011)

All the Shounen Hen EDs I've seen were either montages of part 1 scenes or montages of Shippuuden movie scenes...


----------



## insane111 (Apr 23, 2011)

neshru said:


> All the Shounen Hen EDs I've seen were either montages of part 1 scenes or montages of Shippuuden movie scenes...



I only saw the first 3 episodes or so on stream, but they were using OP 5 as the ending in the beginning.


----------



## neshru (Apr 23, 2011)

I've missed the old episodes, but since episode 80 or something they've been using brand new montages.


----------



## neshru (Apr 23, 2011)

I've just noticed that they added more frames to the girls dancing in the ED. Now they don't look completely retarded anymore.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, those shots were pretty bad. I figured the earthquake must have hindered production for a little bit.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a question for anyone who may know the answer. Does anyone know why Pierrot appears to be changing the resolution so often? We have HD episodes such as 175, 185, 197, 205 etc mixed in with SD episodes!

It's a shame most of the big fighting episodes (such as 167) and Yamashita episodes always seem to be in SD. Also, It may be just me, but internal HD episodes seem a bit sharper than outsourced HD episodes. Does anyone know what resolution the HD episodes are, 720p or 1080p?

I've never seen any other shows do this and wondered what's going on.


----------



## neshru (Apr 25, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Just a question for anyone who may know the answer. Does anyone know why Pierrot appears to be changing the resolution so often? We have HD episodes such as 175, 185, 197, 205 etc mixed in with SD episodes!


No idea. I think it's an issue with TV Tokyo, because I've seen them do the same with other shows.



~Jiraiya~ said:


> It's a shame most of the big fighting episodes (such as 167) and Yamashita episodes always seem to be in SD.


Well, with next week an high budget episode will be done in HD for once.



~Jiraiya~ said:


> Also, It may be just me, but internal HD episodes seem a bit sharper than outsourced HD episodes.


It's just you. All the HD episodes look equally sharp.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Talking about art now (and probably animation), the 4th Shippuuden Movie weren't produced during the Pain Arc?

I'm thinking Pierrot was in crysis in that period... even the movie has many bad shot! 

Like this, that reminds the awful Eiichi Tokura episodes:
Manga

Other shots:
Manga
Manga


And looking at good ones, even the good one aren't THAT good

Manga

It's not then that all the budget goes to the movie during the Pain arc, it's just the studio that was, well, in a bad period?


----------



## I Black Cat I (Apr 28, 2011)

That's the case with the last movie too, man.  Overall, the movie quality is great, but there's definitely gonna be some inconsistency with the art considering the amount of animators that work on the project.  I noticed a few odd shots in the last movie as well, but overall I think it was my favorite movie so far.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 28, 2011)

The third Shippuuden Movie has great in art and animation. This simply not. I don't care about the movie, but the fact that the Pain Arc was bad for this **** of movie make me RAGE FUUU---

Episode 209 really awesome. Great scenes really. Kudos to Kouda and key animators working on it. Sugai too. I see some Yamashita in the episode, if I'm not wrong from the so bad live streaming.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 28, 2011)

209's key animators

Masayuki Kouda, Rinako Nishihara, Tomohiro Kishi, Shigeki Kawai, Takao Sano, Tatsuya Koyanagi, Yuji Nakao, Masahito Okada, Michinori Shirato


So yeah, they still haven't "blown their load" so to speak. There should still be an even bigger episode coming up, since 204 and 209 were both pretty reserved.


----------



## neshru (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, you could tell 209 was on a budget for the simple fact that they filled it with flashbacks and even added an omake to animate less stuff.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn and I was really looking forward to this episode. It was just okay. I agree with Neshru. Too bad the next episode looks like shit. Was expecting the full fight to be animated. Freaking flashbacks.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, good names on the ep. It's only a disappointment that these were wasted for an episode of this genre...

210 will just be, the horrible episode of the entire arc. And I haven't noticed any chief animation fix there. No signs of Tokuda or Kanezuka. Brrrrrr

Why I think there is the hand of JIWOO ANIMATION? We are really sure the AD are Tatsuki Takemoto and Beom Seok Hong? The last episode of the duo wasn't that bad (even if it weren't fixed by someone). 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Is even worse of 207.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that's some awful art right there. This episode was good and all but really far from any suzuki or wakabayashi episode. I agree with insane111, there's probably a true special episode coming soon. 

Or it could be that they simply don't have the budget necessary to do a true special episode/movie stuff.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 28, 2011)

The storyboards for this episode were fantastic. You can totally tell this episode wasn't high budget at all, but was still made into something that was good.


----------



## Archah (Apr 28, 2011)

Imo, that last pic of Karin is touched by Tokuda. The mouth and the nose are clearly his style.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

Archah said:


> Imo, that last pic of Karin is touched by Tokuda. The mouth and the nose are clearly his style.



I didn't notice that much. I'll wait for the credit list to see if it was indeed Tokuda.


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

It was good but nothing special. Well may be except the shruriken exchange scene.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 28, 2011)

is episode 210 AD confirmed?


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes. Tatsuki Takemoto and Beom Seok Hong.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 28, 2011)

*Guess we can finally confirm that crazy animation in #135, #143 and #194 was Gorou Sessha's work*


----------



## geG (Apr 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see the problem. None of those screenshots look particularly bad. Hell, Karin even looks somewhat like Kanezuka's style.


----------



## neshru (Apr 28, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Guess we can finally confirm that crazy animation in #135, #143 and #194 was Gorou Sessha's work*


I don't see how this episode confirms anything about Gorou Sessha. Except for the fact that the Kouda episodes have better animators when he's involved.



Geg said:


> I don't see the problem. None of those screenshots look particularly bad. Hell, Karin even looks somewhat like Kanezuka's style.


If you look at the close ups in the preview, they all look pretty bad. I would be worried if those were actually touched up, haven't seen something so sloppy since episode 169.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 28, 2011)

neshru said:


> I don't see how this episode confirms anything about Gorou Sessha. Except for the fact that the Kouda episodes have better animators when he's involved.



He's talking about specific scenes, such as that fillain in 180 running towards Sasuke and the Spiderman guy in 194 hunting down N&S.
Now that Gorou wasnt involved in Koudas episode, there wasnt a scene with that kind of crazy artstyle.


----------



## geG (Apr 28, 2011)

neshru said:


> If you look at the close ups in the preview, they all look pretty bad. I would be worried if those were actually touched up, haven't seen something so sloppy since episode 169.


Not really. After looking at the full preview I'm almost positive the art was touched up by Kanezuka.

I really think it only looks bad because it's immediately following 209.


----------



## neshru (Apr 28, 2011)

Neelix said:


> He's talking about specific scenes, such as that fillain in 180 running towards Sasuke and the Spiderman guy in 194 hunting down N&S.
> Now that Gorou wasnt involved in Koudas episode, there wasnt a scene with that kind of crazy artstyle.


It's not like that super deformed style is the only one he uses. I do think that style belongs to him (it was apparent to me since episode 143, and the second episode of Sengoku Basara 2), but it not being in this episode doesn't really prove anything.



Geg said:


> I really think it only looks bad because it's immediately following 209.


I don't get that impression. All the recent touched up episodes have very consistent and polished drawings. The art in that preview is all over the place, just like it was on those episodes before they started touching them up.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Archah said:


> Imo, that last pic of Karin is touched by Tokuda. The mouth and the nose are clearly his style.



If is Tokuda, the mouth and eyes would be like this:




^ Differences


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Well kinda minor difference. Only in thickness of the drawing lines. This shot isnt so bad really. We had a lot worse.


----------



## neshru (Apr 28, 2011)

that is done on purpose. It's the drawing themselves that look ugly.


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2011)

Good to see that Shigeki Kawai is still making some damn fine art even when he's not the AD. Glad they kept him around after the Pain arc. Real shame Kouda wasn't around back then though.


----------



## Dei (Apr 28, 2011)

Combine said:


> Good to see that Shigeki Kawai is still making some damn fine art even when he's not the AD. Glad they kept him around after the Pain arc. Real shame Kouda wasn't around back then though.



Kawai was also around before the pain arc as an animator under team 1. People only noticed him when he became an AD.


----------



## neshru (Apr 28, 2011)

Combine said:


> Good to see that Shigeki Kawai is still making some damn fine art even when he's not the AD.


Can you tell what he did on the episode?


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2011)

My best guess would be Danzo's wind jutsu's.


----------



## Archah (Apr 28, 2011)

Shigeki Kawai have been working on Naruto from the beginning of the show. Not only Shippuuden, also 1st show. For example, he worked in episode 1  of the show as key animator.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2011)

after this episode.....not the i dislike the kouda's animation but i very much still prefer yamashita much more. its just....his work feels much more cleaner and smoothly paced than kouda's.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

neshru said:


> If you look at the close ups in the preview, they all look pretty bad. I would be worried if those were actually touched up, haven't seen something so sloppy since episode 169.



Tis the season, nesh.



Archah said:


> Shigeki Kawai have been working on Naruto from the beginning of the show. Not only Shippuuden, also 1st show. For example, he worked in episode 1  of the show as key animator.



I had no idea, partly because I never saw a Part 1 animator list.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 28, 2011)

Going over the credits, it looks like a few Pierrot in-betweeners got promoted to doing 2nd KA work on the episodes for *Bleach *and *Naruto *this week. 

For a staff list for the first series (and this one too) you can go here:


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 28, 2011)

*For those who care

#209 Staff List

脚本
渡邊大輔

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
菅井嘉浩

作画監督
甲田正行

原画
甲田正行　西原理奈子　岸友洋　佐野隆雄
河合滋樹　小柳達也
マウス
中尾友治　白戸理徳　岡田雅人

第二原画
小野重幸　三木宣人　辻美也子

SUNRISE8スタジオ
松林祥世　飯田恵理子　西崎亜希

ぴえろ作画室
臼木清貴　有賀建真　田中秀人　村上朋子
大河原烈　藤田亜耶乃　池田結姫　渡辺葉瑠


Cパート
脚本
宮田由佳

演出・絵コンテ
木村寛

原画
九鬼朱*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 29, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Going over the credits, it looks like a few Pierrot in-betweeners got promoted to doing 2nd KA work on the episodes for *Bleach *and *Naruto *this week.
> 
> For a staff list for the first series (and this one too) you can go here:





Animeblue said:


> *For those who care
> 
> #209 Staff List
> 
> ...



Translation for these, please.


----------



## Archah (Apr 29, 2011)

Translation of what? Key animators? I think AB posted them before but:

Kouda Masayuki (甲田正行)
Nishihara Rinako (西原理奈子)
Kishi Tomohiro (岸友洋)
Sano Takao (佐野隆雄)
Kawai Shigeki (河合滋樹)
Koyanagi Tatsuya (小柳達也)

And from MOUSE:

Nakao Yuji (中尾友治)
Shirato Michinori (白戸理徳)
Okada Masato (岡田雅人)

Well, aside from this there are 2nd key animators too, but i'm too lazy right now to translate them


----------



## neshru (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, so there were some key animators from MOUSE? I was wondering that, since there are some scenes that totally look like their stuff.


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah Sugai's episodes usually have their animators. This is the first time his episodes have used Pierrot's animators


----------



## neshru (Apr 29, 2011)

Geg said:


> Yeah Sugai's episodes usually have their animators. This is the first time his episodes have used Pierrot's animators


Yeah. Someone made a list before that only had Pierrot animators, but you can tell stuff like Sasuke dodging the bullets and summoning the hawk was done by an episode 159 animator.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 29, 2011)

I still don't know what "2nd" key animators actually do, this episode made me curious again since there were a million of them. I remember Googling it nearly a year ago, but I couldn't find anything except for speculation on what it might be.


edit: This time I found a post that wasn't there before. Seems like this guy is right



> I can’t recall where, but I read that 2nd Key Animation is used on shows that are on tight schedules and so the Key Animators draw very rough frames, or few in number and the 2nd Key artists come along, clean these drawings up and fill in the blanks, though of course not filling all the blanks in as this is left to the Inbetween artists. So 2nd Key Animators are not as important as Key Animators, but they are not as menial as Inbetweeners either.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 29, 2011)

Masato sounds strangely familiar to me.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 29, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I still don't know what "2nd" key animators actually do, this episode made me curious again since there were a million of them. I remember Googling it nearly a year ago, but I couldn't find anything except for speculation on what it might be.
> 
> 
> edit: This time I found a post that wasn't there before. Seems like this guy is right




This was posted by Cindy Yamauchi : 



> By the way key animation positions are separated into two different categories: the dai-ichi genga (ichi-gen or 1-gen for short) is a skilled animator that produces quality rough animation, and  the dai-ni genga (ni-gen or 2-gen for short) is a clean-up artist who isn?t usually very skilled at all, but has become an evil necessity. Clean-up refers to redrawing a rough sketch to create the final line work. Until quite recently, anime productions had no need for clean-up artists since cleaning up the roughs was part of the key animators? jobs. However, the deadlines are so insanely tight nowadays that sending out the roughs to clean-up artists is becoming a normal part of the process. I never knowingly accept rough animation-only gigs because the results are almost always disappointing. Projects often end up going down that route anyway, though.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 29, 2011)

braves41 said:


> This was posted by Cindy Yamauchi :



I guess that explains why all of the episodes with a ton of 2nd key animators looked rushed to me. Suzuki and Wakabayashi's episode 166&167 both had about 20 of them. That was the first time their episodes had so many of them, and it showed.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 29, 2011)

Some of the 2nd KA guys on 167 are pretty well known in their own right (Tomoyuki Niho, Yasuyuki Kai, Shingo Natsume), so I wouldn't agree on the effect of using them to that extent. Though it definitely puts a bit more of the original intent out of the hands of the original key animator. 'Tis the result of an industry that works its employees to the bone.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Speaking of an industry that works its employees to the bone. Isn't true that they don't have desire time that they would like to work on an episode*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Speaking of an industry that works its employees to the bone. Isn't true that they don't have desire time that they would like to work on an episode*



That's the entire point of secondary animators, the regular key animators don't have enough time to finish everything themselves.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2011)

*I meant as a whole

By the way anybody here is familiar with Koji Yabuno, I'm pretty sure he did the scene in #204 after the opening although it could be Tokuyuki Matsutake too*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I meant as a whole
> *



I would think so. If the key animators are rushed, that means the animation director is on an equally tight time restraint. I'm not sure about the rest of the team, though.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 30, 2011)

*I thought I should mention that Hiroyuki Yamashita worked on Onigamiden, director by Hirotsugu Kawasaki(Naruto: Legend of the Stone of Gelel)

Onigamiden pv
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3P3fcx_eyw[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## neshru (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks interesting. 
There was another movie that Yamashita worked on some time ago, I wonder if that came out on DVD already.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 30, 2011)

*You mean Colorful with Norio Matsumoto right, if so yeah the DVD  came out on the 20th*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 30, 2011)

As for everyone saying that 211, 212 or 213 should have high budget episode is expected WAY to much, even tho the new episode was exactly a high budget episode since barely any animation was in the episode that they had to use scenes from previous episodes and add in this episode without much work, I still doubt that those upcoming episodes will be anything special since 204 & 209 are already their highest budget and I doubt their going to extend the next fight.

   I would love to see a Suzuki or Wakayabashi no doubt but still not getting my hopes up, you people are all forgetting that their money is already gone and most of it is gone for the 5th Shippuden movie that next week action episode quality looks mediocre to dull.


    And judging by the opening we are going into the next arc by this summer so if they were to use good quality on the next fight(which I would LOVE), what good animators can they use for the next arc?


----------



## neshru (Apr 30, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I guess that explains why all of the episodes with a ton of 2nd key animators looked rushed to me.


For having a ton of 2nd key animators, I thought episode 209 looked incredibly polished. 
Starting from the drawings, which I thought looked much better than in the previous Kouda episodes. The drawings in 180 and 194 were solid but not particularly impressive. They looked bulky and kind of square, kinda like Gorou's drawings before #143. But in 209 they look a lot more rounded, well-proportioned and realistic. 
I was especially impressed by some of the Danzou drawings, and by the drawings in the Naruto scene. The drawings in that scene have these round, clean and precise lines that remind me a lot of Suzuki's drawings.

*Spoiler*: _a couple of shots that have these round, clean and evenly spaced lines_ 










The animation also looked incredibly smooth. There were some scenes where people jumping or falling weren't animated at all, but for the most part the movements used quite a lot of different frames and looked very smooth. That's what made the animation look so good, the fact that it was incredibly polished. There wasn't any particularly impressive scene (the most impressive part was probably those 3 seconds of Danzou dodging falling rocks, and the reactions from Karin and Madara as Danzou grabbed Sasuke's neck had a nice Yamashita vibe), but the characters had this kind of continuous and steady movement that you don't see often. And there was basically no distortion in the drawings through this continuous movement, which was also pretty impressive. And of course the lip-syncing was very nice, though I don't think it's as good as Yamashita's yet.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 30, 2011)

Some of that can probably be attributed to the fact that there was only about 13 minutes of original content instead of the usual 19:30, which gives Kouda a lot more time to polish things.


----------



## neshru (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, probably. Though I think the movie production also factors into things.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 30, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Some of that can probably be attributed to the fact that there was only about 13 minutes of original content instead of the usual 19:30, which gives Kouda a lot more time to polish things.



This makes sense. The more flashbacks are used, the better for Kouda, it seems. 



neshru said:


> Yeah, probably. *Though I think the movie production also factors into things.*



How so?


----------



## neshru (Apr 30, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> How so?


I'm saying that the movie production definitely affected the production of this episode in some way, so even if the episode had a lot of flashbacks/recycled scenes it was still impressive. Especially considering the key animators involved were regular Pierrot animators plus some low level outsiders.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> As for everyone saying that 211, 212 or 213 should have high budget episode is expected WAY to much



I don't see why. Ever since 85 there has always been at least 1 crazy action packed high budget episode per arc. I'm expecting no different from this one.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 1, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I don't see why. Ever since 85 there has always been at least 1 crazy action packed high budget episode per arc. I'm expecting no different from this one.


That is true, episode 204 & 209 are average budget compare to the special animators like Suzuki, Wakabayashi & Gorou who extend the fights longer for almost the entire episode and it's fighting choleography & no shading is consistent at it's best, so yeah maybe but your also forgetting that majority of their budget is already gone for the 5th movie, that's why don't get your hopes up.


----------



## lHydral (May 1, 2011)

Has anyone seen Yamashita's work on Pumpkin Scissors and if it's impressive or not?


----------



## neshru (May 1, 2011)

I think I watched one episode of that but couldn't spot anything interesting. It was probably too early in his career.


----------



## Animeblue (May 1, 2011)

*Any Predictions for this month Animation Directors*


----------



## geG (May 1, 2011)

Something tells me Kinoshita might come back


----------



## insane111 (May 2, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Any Predictions for this month Animation Directors*



If the rotation stays the same, it would be

211: Kayano Tomizawa 
212: Hong Rong
213: Hiroyuki Yamashita
214: Ik-Hyun Eum 

but I'm expecting either 213 or 214 to be replaced by a special team.


----------



## darkap89 (May 2, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Any Predictions for this month Animation Directors*



211 - Hong Rong
212 - Kayano Tomizawa
213 - Hirofumi Suzuki
214 - Eum Ik-Hyun

It's all hope.


----------



## geG (May 2, 2011)

Suzuki would be nice but I doubt it. Usually when he or Wakabayashi do an episode there's some mention of it on 2ch a couple of months or so before the episode comes out.


----------



## lHydral (May 2, 2011)

Where does 2ch even get the rumors from?


----------



## neshru (May 2, 2011)

Geg said:


> Something tells me Kinoshita might come back


With the way the rotation has changed since the last October I doubt that. They have no need for more shitty teams to balance the quality since a lot of in-house episodes now look subpar too.



Animeblue said:


> *Any Predictions for this month Animation Directors*


Episodes 210, 211 and 213 will be outsourced, episode 212 will be either Kayano Tomizawa, Kengo Matsumoto or Hiroyuki Yamashita.



Geg said:


> Suzuki would be nice but I doubt it. Usually when he or Wakabayashi do an episode there's some mention of it on 2ch a couple of months or so before the episode comes out.


Was there any mention of episode 131 before we got the official staff list?


----------



## braves41 (May 2, 2011)

lHydral said:


> Where does 2ch even get the rumors from?


2ch is everywhere and anywhere....

Wouldn't surprise me if somebody from Pierrot decided to post on there and say it's a "rumor". Of course, there's always trolls so you can't take everything on there as fact.

I'm expecting a Wakabayashi episode or at the very least a Tsuru/Suzuki episode since we're closing in on the end of the arc. Not much else....


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 2, 2011)

neshru said:


> With the way the rotation has changed since the last October I doubt that. They have no need for more shitty teams to balance the quality since a lot of in-house episodes now look subpar too.
> 
> 
> Episodes 210, 211 and 213 will be outsourced, episode 212 will be either Kayano Tomizawa, Kengo Matsumoto or Hiroyuki Yamashita.
> ...


Kengo Matsumoto works on the movies every year, I doubt he will stick around to do the anime.



Geg said:


> Something tells me Kinoshita might come back



ohhhhh no anything but him, I feel like Anna Yamaguchi & Yukari Kobayashi might come back also, fuckkk that.


----------



## geG (May 2, 2011)

neshru said:


> Was there any mention of episode 131 before we got the official staff list?



There might have been, I think. I vaguely remember someone mentioning Tanaka would be working on an episode and people were like "Tanaka who?"


----------



## Animeblue (May 2, 2011)

*Geg I don't remember nothing being mention about Suzuki and Wakabayashi before AD list was release*


----------



## geG (May 2, 2011)

Nah, there were posts about Suzuki and Wakabayashi doing episodes in the Pain arc months before they were officially revealed.


----------



## darkap89 (May 2, 2011)

We need to think about the Earthquake too. The production should have been affected by this event, even if Studio Pierrot said they worked too and they want to worked in that situation.

So, this must be the reason of special episodes not so special overall.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 2, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> We need to think about the Earthquake too. The production should have been affected by this event, even if Studio Pierrot said they worked too and they want to worked in that situation.
> 
> So, this must be the reason of special episodes not so special overall.


And not only that, majority of their money is gone for the 5th movie.


----------



## darkap89 (May 2, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> And not only that, majority of their money is gone for the 5th movie.



Yep, that was implied.

And if someone come here with the reason "and the last bleach episode?". I think that was planned ages ago, like the Wakabayashi one in Naruto Shippuuden (ep. 167).


----------



## Neelix (May 2, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Yep, that was implied.
> 
> And if someone come here with the reason "and the last bleach episode?". I think that was planned ages ago, like the Wakabayashi one in Naruto Shippuuden (ep. 167).



Bleach has just finished movie production some months ago.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 2, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Yep, that was implied.
> 
> And if someone come here with the reason "and the last bleach episode?". I think that was planned ages ago, like the Wakabayashi one in Naruto Shippuuden (ep. 167).


Pretty much, April was a good month for good animators, normally that doesn't happen cuz that's the month animators are already gone for the movie. But we have to wait this Saturday when Geg or whoever shows us May animator list, I know its gonna be mediocre.


----------



## lHydral (May 3, 2011)

Pretty much gonna have to agree with Ryder here, I'm not expecting anything, at the very least Matsumoto or Yamashita though like neshru said.


----------



## darkap89 (May 5, 2011)

Not that bad as expected the episode 210. Maybe are involved some other good animators in some parts.

Chief Animation Director: someone that I can't recognize from the streaming.

Also, next episode has great art and animation it seems. What a waste.


----------



## insane111 (May 5, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Not that bad as expected the episode 210. Maybe are involved some other good animators in some parts.
> 
> Chief Animation Director: someone that I can't recognize from the streaming.



210
1st half: Tatsuki Takemoto 
2nd half: Beom-Seok Hong 
Chief: Yasuhiko Kanezuka


----------



## neshru (May 5, 2011)

Next episode looks pretty good... I guess they may be following the regular rotation with Yamashita doing 213. 
I hate how they handled Sasuke's crazy expression though


----------



## Corax (May 5, 2011)

Next episode will be good. We ll get AD list on 7 as usual?


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 5, 2011)

Is it just me or does next week episode looks like it will be done by Masahiko Murata??? I recognized that art style anywhere, isn't he gone to work on the movie what the hell???

  First Kumiko, Kouda Masayuki & now Masahiko Murata, I thought all of them are gone to work on the movie, I'm so confused.


----------



## darkap89 (May 5, 2011)

Hmm I don't think next episode will be handledy by Hiroyuki Yamashita. Some of the scene doesn't looks like his style.

Masahiko Murata & Seiko Asai? Hmmm. Maybe and maybe not. It's difficult to recognize this team, drawing are canon but clean. This style can be refered to all the great animators of Team 1.  
Kayano Tomizawa isn't for sure. I don't think is Chiyuki Tanaka. Shigeki Kawai no, for the only reason he worked on 209.


----------



## neshru (May 5, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Is it just me or does next week episode looks like it will be done by Masahiko Murata???


It's just you, it doesn't look anything like it. It could be a Shigeki Kawai episode, or it could be another Chiyuki Tanaka/Yumenosuke Tokuda episode.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

The next episode is giving me something of a Kawai/Tokuda vibe.

About this week's episode: Did "Itachi's" Amaterasu on Danzo look more like smoke than flames to anybody?


----------



## Corax (May 5, 2011)

May be because it was an illusion?


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 5, 2011)

neshru said:


> It's just you, it doesn't look anything like it. It could be a Shigeki Kawai episode, or it could be another Chiyuki Tanaka/Yumenosuke Tokuda episode.


Now that I think about it Masahiko Murata is gone for the 5th movie and this art style and animation looks similar to Shigeki Kawai in episode 173 with Nagato, Konan & Yahiko so I think it's her, it does make more sense, her assisant must be Seiko Asai.


----------



## Archah (May 6, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*211:* Asai Seiko
*212:* Hong Rong & Choi Jong-gi
*213:* Matsutake Tokuyuki
*214:* Eum Ik-hyun

Episode 213 will be *EPIC*


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2011)

Do you have director and storyboard for each episode too?


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2011)

edit: oops, Archah already posted it. I'll just add the rest so this post isn't completely useless then

*211*
*Animation Supervisor*: Seiko Asai 
*Director*: Ken'ichi Nishida & Hayato Date
*Storyboard*: Hayato Date
*Script*: Katsuhiko Chiba 

*212*
*Animation Supervisor*: Hong Rong & Sul Ah Kang
*Director*: Hideaki Uehara
*Storyboard*: Kanryou Kishikawa 
*Script*: Yasuyuki Suzuki 

*213*
*Animation Supervisor*:  
*Director*: Mitsutoshi Satou 
*Storyboard*: Toshiya Niidome 
*Script*: Daisuke Watanabe 

*214*
*Animation Supervisor*: Eum lk-Hyun
*Director&Storyboard*: Kiyomu Fukuda 
*Script*: Masahiro Hikokubo 

*215*
*Animation Supervisor*: Unconfirmed, seems to be Hiromi Yoshinuma's team
*Director&Storyboard*: Hiroshi Kimura
*Script*: Shin Yoshida


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 6, 2011)

ıs tokuyuki matsuake's animation great ?


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2011)

Yes he is Suzuki s friend. Worked on 85,123,166 etc.


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> ıs tokuyuki matsuake's animation great ?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BLlp3IIbrg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMIaU5DyDRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## liborek3 (May 6, 2011)

Looking forward to both 211 and 213. I'm glad Matsutake is doing animation direction.


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2011)

What is Hayato Date doing in 211? That's kind of random...

Any information about Mitsutoshi Satou?

Glad Hong Rong is doing 212. His team is definitely the best among the bad ones right now.


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2011)

Yes Rong always has been the best from the bad AD for me. It would have been great if he had worked on 210.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

OMFG I'M SORRY BUT I'M SOO HAPPY, so basically episode 213 is gonna be considered the special animation cuz I don't know how this new animator work is even tho he works with Suzuki, so will episode 213 be considered the special animation if so then I will probably cry off joy.



insane111 said:


> edit: oops, Archah already posted it. I'll just add the rest so this post isn't completely useless then
> 
> *211*
> *Animation Supervisor*: Seiko Asai
> ...



Man you were right when you told me that every arc has 1 big action high budget episode, I doubted Pierrot and everyone who kept saying that the upcoming episodes will have high budget, I'M SOO HAPPY


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2011)

neshru said:


> What is Hayato Date doing in 211? That's kind of random...
> 
> Any information about Mitsutoshi Satou?
> 
> Glad Hong Rong is doing 212. His team is definitely the best among the bad ones right now.



I think the 2ch poster might have typed his first name incorrectly, or I'm just not getting the "Mitsutoshi" part right.

oh nevermind, here he is


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

Well I'm happy that Pierrot are doing a GREAT job now getting good animators to do April & May episodes considering their working on a 5th movie, will they have enough budget for the next arc??? I hope they do........


   Now I'm just noticed that Tokuyuki Matsutake never worked on the 3rd and 4th Shippuden movie the last two years, so I'm thinking that their taking animators who don't work on the movies(good animators) and making them work on the anime, couldn't they have thought of that last year and the year before that?? Now they finally thought of that, Pierrot..................

   I knew I wasn't crazy when I saw episode 211 preview as Masahiko Murata doing the episode, Seiko Asai works with Masahiko Murata on episodes, no wonder why I thought it was him doing that episode, both of their artwork looks so similar.


----------



## darkap89 (May 6, 2011)

Yep, 213 will be the action one I think, but I haven't see this great rotation from the Itachi arc.

Masayuki Kouda -> Seiko Asai -> Tokuyuki Matsutake


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Yep, 213 will be the action one I think, but I haven't see this great rotation from the Itachi arc.
> 
> Masayuki Kouda -> Seiko Asai -> Tokuyuki Matsutake


I really thought the Hunt for Itachi arc was unbeatable in comparison with animation/artwork but the 5 Kage Summit arc is showing that it's close, Hunt for Itachi arc is still better in rotations as all the big fights were all nicely animated(unlike Killer bee vs Kisame) but the 5 Kage Summit arc is consistent at it's best right now.

  Your forgetting episode 131-133(great rotation), Episode 135-137(another great rotation) & Episode 141-143(Kumiko & Gorou Sessou)


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 6, 2011)

i hope the great animations continue with the next arc (they should)


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2011)

insane111 said:


> oh nevermind, here he is


Heh, not hyped up about this episode. Hopefully they will add at least some fighting and not stick to the manga like they've done with this entire arc so far.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i hope the great animations continue with the next arc (they should)


Let's hope so, with all these budget their throwing on this arc, it's safe to say the next arc could look bad cuz I'm sure it will come animated July-August, we might have a short filler arc before reaching there.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 6, 2011)

I don't really care much for 212, but 213 is surely gonna be among the top episodes, perhaps the best of this arc alongside 204! 

214 also has potential for greatness, but it depends on if Ik-hyun gets enough budget like with 84.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 6, 2011)

a short filler arc(8-12) episodes could be good, the best animators can keep working on the movie . cos the next canon arc is shorter than 5 kage summit arc


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2011)

neshru said:


> Heh, not hyped up about this episode. Hopefully they will add at least some fighting and not stick to the manga like they've done with this entire arc so far.



Yeah it's hard to expect anything when the team is so randomly thrown together like that. I'm guessing it will be a little like 209 was, except hopefully a little less flashback heavy.


----------



## braves41 (May 6, 2011)

Matsutake always seemed to me to be more of genga guy than a sakkan. But the two OPs he worked on had some great staff, so I'm definitely looking forward to his episode.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> a short filler arc(8-12) episodes could be good, the best animators can keep working on the movie . cos the next canon arc is shorter than 5 kage summit arc


That is true but the next arc has 2 big fights I'm dying to see nicely animated, and I'm worried their going to ruin it, their doing a good job right now on the animators considering that majority of them are working on the movie, maybe they could keep it up for the next arc but it's unlikely, especially the big crisis in Japan might have cut their budget in half.

434話「背負うべき重荷」
彦久保雅博　福田きよむ　福田きよむ　Eum lk-Hyun

435話「宿命のふたり」
吉田伸　木村寛　木村寛　未定

Geg can you please translate this, google translation is garbage.


----------



## braves41 (May 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> especially the big crisis in Japan might have cut their budget in half.


Okay, let's just stop with the nonsense and unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Okay, let's just stop with the nonsense and unsubstantiated claims.


The crisis effected the company, so I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case.


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2011)

*



			Next ADs

211: Asai Seiko
212: Hong Rong & Choi Jong-gi
213: Matsutake Tokuyuki
214: Eum Ik-hyun
		
Click to expand...





			211
Animation Supervisor: Seiko Asai 
Director: Ken'ichi Nishida & Hayato Date
Storyboard: Hayato Date
Script: Katsuhiko Chiba 

212
Animation Supervisor: Hong Rong & Sul Ah Kang
Director: Hideaki Uehara
Storyboard: Kanryou Kishikawa 
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki 

213
Animation Supervisor: Tokuyuki Matsutake 
Director: Mitsutoshi Satou 
Storyboard: Toshiya Niidome 
Script: Daisuke Watanabe 

214
Animation Supervisor: Eum lk-Hyun
Director&Storyboard: Kiyomu Fukuda 
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo 

215
Animation Supervisor: Unconfirmed, seems to be Hiromi Yoshinuma's team
Director&Storyboard: Hiroshi Kimura
Script: Shin Yoshida
		
Click to expand...

Thanx you guys and I just about upload an MAD of Tokuyuki Matsutake, guess I wait now. I was wondering why he was not in #209 and animation director for Ore-tachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai#4 *


----------



## geG (May 6, 2011)

Whoa, wasn't expecting Asai and Matsutake. Interesting.

edit: oh wait never mind 213 is a filler episode lol


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2011)

A filler episode about what? What's the point of a filler episode 2 episodes before the end of the arc?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 6, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> a short filler arc(8-12) episodes could be good, the best animators can keep working on the movie . cos the next canon arc is shorter than 5 kage summit arc



Yeah, I'm thinking the same, though I would prefer 12 (or a bit more if possible). It would help Kishi get in more chapters, which is important since because not only is the arc following the Kage Summit arc shorter than it, but it also goes straight into the mega-arc without any openings for filler.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Whoa, wasn't expecting Asai and Matsutake. Interesting.
> 
> edit: oh wait never mind 213 is a filler episode lol



i did want you to say that filler thing about fight, but you dont mean that i think


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 6, 2011)

213's gonna be filler? Seriously?


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2011)

*Could it be that #213 will like to #82 and #166*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 6, 2011)

Just found out that it is:


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2011)

Seems that 213 will be like 135. Flashbacks recap. These episode summaries are real?


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The crisis effected the company, so I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case.


Why the hell would the "crisis" suddenly cut their budget in half? What are you basing your reasoning on?
I know it's rare to hear something intelligent coming from you, but that's simply retarded.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

neshru said:


> Why the hell would the "crisis" suddenly cut their budget in half? What are you basing your reasoning on?
> I know it's rare to hear something intelligent coming from you, but that's simply retarded.


Something rare coming from me??? LOL like your the one to talk, the Japan crisis hit Studio Pierrot, it's their fucking country and their going to obviously help out their country therefore use budget to help out Fukashima, make sense????

 And seriously stop being on this forum 24/7, your always on this shit whenever I come on, I rather talk something stupid than to be on a forum like I have nothing better else to do LMFAO.


----------



## braves41 (May 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Something rare coming from me??? LOL like your the one to talk, the Japan crisis hit Studio Pierrot, it's their fucking country and their going to obviously help out their country therefore use budget to help out Fukashima, make sense????


Okay, that's not going to happen. The industry and the people who worked in it have been contributing to the relief efforts in various ways, but I doubt they're going to cut the budget for their biggest running show in half. There's been nothing to indicate this will happen at all. The problem with the nuclear reactor isn't going to get solved with more money anyways. Not that an anime studio would have much money to offer in the first place....

I'm not discouraged about 213, since I never want a panel for panel adaptation of the manga. I view the anime and the manga as two independent entities, not one thing that _has _to be tied down to other with some extra fight scenes whenever they have the budget to do so (I know that's not the reality in terms of the actual production, but still). If they decide to thrown in some flashback in the middle of it all, then I'll judge it based on what they're trying to do. 82 was mostly "filler", but it was better than anything Kishimoto's written, so yeah. Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2011)

*I'm with you Brave, I like how Studio Pierrot least try expanded on what Kishimoto left for them since he said draw with the anime in mind and that there somethings in story he would like expand on but don't have time to do so because of the deadlines. *


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 6, 2011)

^ Kishi also gave the studio some ideas on what to base some of the fillers on. He wrote the plotline for the Utakata filler and probably also gave the idea for Konan's filler fight against the Aburame. I can also see some of the mega-arc's fights being expanded with filler.


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I'm not discouraged about 213, since I never want a panel for panel adaptation of the manga.


I don't have a problem with them expanding on that episode, it's the way they are organizing their animation teams that is discouraging. And I know they are basically following the usual rotation, but episodes like 214 and 215 would have gained a lot if they were handled by good teams instead.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Kishi also gave the studio some ideas on what to base some of the fillers on. He wrote the plotline for the Utakata filler


He did? Didn't get that impression from the episodes.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 6, 2011)

Kishi NEVER helped Pierrot with the fillers except for the 3rd Shippuden movie.




braves41 said:


> Okay, that's not going to happen. The industry and the people who worked in it have been contributing to the relief efforts in various ways, but I doubt they're going to cut the budget for their biggest running show in half. There's been nothing to indicate this will happen at all. The problem with the nuclear reactor isn't going to get solved with more money anyways. Not that an anime studio would have much money to offer in the first place....
> 
> I'm not discouraged about 213, since I never want a panel for panel adaptation of the manga. I view the anime and the manga as two independent entities, not one thing that _has _to be tied down to other with some extra fight scenes whenever they have the budget to do so (I know that's not the reality in terms of the actual production, but still). If they decide to thrown in some flashback in the middle of it all, then I'll judge it based on what they're trying to do. 82 was mostly "filler", but it was better than anything Kishimoto's written, so yeah. Let's just wait and see.


Episode 82 was well written on Shikamaru's part and gave him some more character development and showed how much of the genius he is. Episode 213 is fucking pointless cuz it's the same redundance flashbacks of the same theme between Naruto's love business with Sasuke in part 1, didn't we see like 21 episodes of that shit back in Konoha History filler arc??? I'm not mad or dissapointed that their adding a really great animator to do episode 213 but using it on a pointless episode that I don't remember scenes that are going be on that episode being in the manga(unless they add fillerized action then I'm all for it), but it's more about Naruto crying for Sasuke, we have seen thousands of that already that's my problem and that's what is discouraging about what their trying to do.


   First they went in a face pace of the 5 Kage Summit arc but NOW out of no where their slowing down the pace and furthermore filling in pointless shit into one episode just episode 166 when the animators should have just left Hinata's ass knocked out one time like we saw in the manga, they decided to drag that out and it looked bad in the process for Pain's character and Hinata as well(cuz shes one of the weakest of the rookies they made it seem like she's god and can take powerful hits).

    I understand what you mean that you love when they fill in more gaps that Kishimoto left us behind and yes I hate panel for panels in manga as well, but it seems like the animators love to add good animation on pointless events and bad animation on the good events, you should know what I mean without me saying much.


----------



## braves41 (May 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> but it seems like the animators love to add good animation on pointless events and bad animation on the good events, you should know what I mean without me saying much.



Yeah. I know exactly what you mean, but I just don't agree, as your example using 166 shows to me. I think we can just leave it at that.


----------



## darkap89 (May 7, 2011)

How waste a great animator - chapter 1
Using him in a filler or a flashback episode instead of an action or central one.

So they're stretching the last part of the arc?


----------



## tkROUT (May 7, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Kishi also gave the studio some ideas on what to base some of the fillers on. *He wrote the plotline for the Utakata filler *and probably also gave the idea for Konan's filler fight against the Aburame. I can also see some of the mega-arc's fights being expanded with filler.



Where did you get such information ? Care to mention source ?
or is it just your opinion and you're stating like a fact ? 

On episode 213, I thought they're getting Matsutake to add/expand the fight that happened between 483 and 484. But it seems that is not the case. But that part goes to 214/215. I still hope that fight to be extended.
From summaries, I guess 213 will be similar to the NARUTO ? UNIQLO Music Video; he worked in that.


----------



## Corax (May 7, 2011)

I am fine with it. At least it is far better than another random filler episode with a stupid fillain and an annoying girl/guy. Still i think that we will see this kind of filler in the summer mini season. But if Matsutake had worked on episode 214 it would have been great.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 7, 2011)

Corax said:


> I am fine with it. At least it is far better than another random filler episode with a stupid fillain and an annoying girl/guy. Still i think that we will see this kind of filler in the summer mini season. But if Matsutake had worked on episode 214 it would have been great.


Oh well, we can't always get what we want now can we?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 7, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Where did you get such information ? Care to mention source ?
> or is it just your opinion and you're stating like a fact ?



Several posters said it around Febuary and March last year. They posted links to back up their claims, but they're lost in the forum pages now.

But even without links, there were elements in the Utakata filler and in the Konan vs Aburame clan fight that later appeared in the actual manga. I can't go into detail here, though, because then I would be spoiling.


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Several posters said it around Febuary and March last year. They posted links to back up their claims, but they're lost in the forum pages now.


I'm surprised I missed that stuff. I don't remember about it at all.


----------



## geG (May 7, 2011)

I don't remember anything about that either


----------



## lHydral (May 8, 2011)

Random question, but can someone confirm that Hironori Tanaka animated ALL of School Days’ #6, ‘Akane-Iro ni Somaru Saka’ #3 and ‘Saki’ #20. Multiple sources list him as animating the whole episode of those shows. I tried skimming through School days episode 6 and I really only see bits and pieces of his animation.


----------



## Rodney89 (May 8, 2011)

I have a question about the animation in Naruto. Why does some episodes seem to have a weird and sometimes bad style. For example 209 it seems like the animation is very sloppy.


----------



## Fireball (May 8, 2011)

How about you read the first page, Rodnye?


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2011)

Rodney89 said:


> I have a question about the animation in Naruto. Why does some episodes seem to have a weird and sometimes bad style.


Because different animators work on episodes. Simple as that.



Rodney89 said:


> For example 209 it seems like the animation is very sloppy.


The animation in 209 is anything but sloppy, I don't know what you are seeing here. 209 is actually one of the more solid episodes in the entire series (not quite on the level of the best episodes, but still better than most).


----------



## Rodney89 (May 8, 2011)

Okay thanks guys. I guess its the unusual shading that bothers me.


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2011)

That's not a sign of sloppiness, they do it on purpose. I don't have an official explanation as to why they do it, but I think the obvious one is that they have to drop shading to stay on budget and on time when it comes to episodes with a lot of motion.


----------



## Archah (May 8, 2011)

lHydral said:


> Random question, but can someone confirm that Hironori Tanaka animated ALL of School Days? #6, ?Akane-Iro ni Somaru Saka? #3 and ?Saki? #20. Multiple sources list him as animating the whole episode of those shows. I tried skimming through School days episode 6 and I really only see bits and pieces of his animation.



Well, it's true that he's listed as the only key animator of the episode (as well as storyboardist),


----------



## Rodney89 (May 8, 2011)

neshru said:


> That's not a sign of sloppiness, they do it on purpose. I don't have an official explanation as to why they do it, but I think the obvious one is that they have to drop shading to stay on budget and on time when it comes to episodes with a lot of motion.



It just looked sloppy to me im not saying your opinion is wrong because im not that into animation as most of you guys seem to be. But i prefer the normal episodes.


----------



## Dei (May 8, 2011)

Rodney89 said:


> It just looked sloppy to me im not saying your opinion is wrong because im not that into animation as most of you guys seem to be. But i prefer the normal episodes.



I think you should look past the "weird" shading and you will discover that the animation is infact fantastic.


----------



## braves41 (May 8, 2011)

lHydral said:


> Random question, but can someone confirm that Hironori Tanaka animated ALL of School Days’ #6, ‘Akane-Iro ni Somaru Saka’ #3 and ‘Saki’ #20. Multiple sources list him as animating the whole episode of those shows. I tried skimming through School days episode 6 and I really only see bits and pieces of his animation.



As mentioned by Arcah, yes, he was in charge of the entire episode for those 3. Look at the credits and you'll see that he's the only guy list under 原画 . There are 2nd key animators on all of those episodes, IIRC. I saw his *School Days* episode and it didn't really impress me. Could also be the fact that *School Days* is just terrible.

In all seriousness, you can tell it's his work, but he can't make 20 minutes of animation that's on the same level as the work he usually does for 1 or 2 minutes at time. It's a time issue. This was around the time where he was popping up on a show every other week. If you want to see an example of where a great animator is constantly animating at a high level throughout an entire episode, you should check out Michio Mihara's solo episodes on *Kemonozume *and *Kaiba *(if you haven't already; should probably check out the entire series first).


----------



## geG (May 10, 2011)

Ah, according to newtype 211 is both Seiko Asai and Shigeki Kawai.


----------



## insane111 (May 10, 2011)

Wish it had confirmed 215's. Now I have to harbor that false hope in the back of my head that it might not be Hiromi Yoshinuma.


----------



## neshru (May 10, 2011)

you know the rumor will turn out to be true, don't get your hopes up


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 10, 2011)

yutaka's twitter,may be someone can find interesting information


an amv I enjoyed

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHej01Mibyg[/YOUTUBE]




and I have to say that Studio Pierrot is really doing a very good jop with this arc


----------



## Combine (May 11, 2011)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and I have to say that Studio Pierrot is really doing a very good jop with this arc


I don't know how they managed it, considering last April/May we had to endure episodes from Hong Rong and Yuki Kinoshita all the time.


----------



## envoyofuno (May 11, 2011)

It's no Pain arc, but every single one of the fights has been underwhelming and disappointing. Hardly a great job...


----------



## neshru (May 11, 2011)

Combine said:


> I don't know how they managed it, considering last April/May we had to endure episodes from Hong Rong and Yuki Kinoshita all the time.


If you want to know how they managed it, just compare episodes 129-153 with episodes 180-205 and OP6/7 with OP8/9. There's a massive difference in quality between the fall/winter season before movie 4, and the fall/winter season before the fifth movie that is now in production, so it makes sense that they now have resources to spare even after the start of the movie production.
Though there could be other factors that come into play that we are not aware of.


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2011)

*an week late but here is staff list for #210

脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
北川正人

絵コンテ
小平麻紀

作画監督
嵩本樹、洪範錫

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
古矢好二　紅野華奈　管藤剛　平田賢一
舩生拓磨　嵩本樹　洪範錫　陸田聡志
重左頼忠　山下晴香　野村優真

第二原画
へばらき
水戸アニメーション
寿門堂*


----------



## darkap89 (May 12, 2011)

Good episode! 

Next one is ok. Yumenosuke Tokuda as Chief Animation Director.

EDIT: Maybe not Tokuda. There are sign of Kanezuka art.


----------



## Archah (May 12, 2011)

Only four key animators in episode 211:

Asai Seiko (_朝井聖子_)
Matsumoto Kengo (_松本顕吾_)
Saito Itaru (_齊藤格_)
Yoshida Naoto (_吉田尚人_)


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2011)

Very good episode. Next one is ok but i am more interested in the ep. 213 preview.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 12, 2011)

The animation/artwork were AMAZING and great, after seeing next week episode preview, I think that episode 213 will be action pack episode with great animation.


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The animation/artwork were AMAZING and great, after seeing next week episode preview, I think that episode 213 will be action pack episode with great animation.



That really isn't possible, according to the summaries 214 starts with chapter 483.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 12, 2011)

insane111 said:


> That really isn't possible, according to the summaries 214 starts with chapter 483.


Well, since people saw the summaries I guess it's ok if I add this, since we saw episode 212 preview, it looks like the confrontation that the summary for episode 214 said will occur in 212, think about it, so far this arc has been doing 2 chapters each and I wouldn't be surprised if it covered both 482 & 483.

   I'm not saying Geg's summaries were false, but something doesn't make sense coming from them tho.


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Well, since people saw the summaries I guess it's ok if I add this, since we saw episode 212 preview, it looks like the confrontation that the summary for episode 214 said will occur in 212, think about it, so far this arc has been doing 2 chapters each and I wouldn't be surprised if it covered both 482 & 483.
> 
> I'm not saying Geg's summaries were false, but something doesn't make sense coming from them tho.



212's preview doesn't actually show any of chapter 483, it probably ends on that scene. I'm fairly positive it's going to go something like this:

212: The rest of 481 and 482 (skips the Naruto scenes)
213: Skipped parts from 482, the rest is all flashbacks
214: All of 483 and 484
215: All of 485 and 486
216: All of 487 and 488 (arc ends)


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 12, 2011)

insane111 said:


> 212's preview doesn't actually show any of chapter 483, it probably ends on that scene. I'm fairly positive it's going to go something like this:
> 
> 212: The rest of 481 and 482 (skips the Naruto scenes)
> 213: Skipped parts from 482, the rest is all flashbacks
> ...


You could be right, but I hope that's not the case, cuz so far they have been following the manga order since after episode 199 and it would be a waste if they did this but you could be right, let's see until next week.


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2011)

*Staff list from #211

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
伊達勇登、西田健一

絵コンテ
伊達勇登

作画監督
朝井聖子、河合滋樹

原画
朝井聖子　松本顕吾　齊藤格　吉田尚人*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 12, 2011)

insane111 said:


> 212's preview doesn't actually show any of chapter 483, it probably ends on that scene. I'm fairly positive it's going to go something like this:
> 
> 212: The rest of 481 and 482 (skips the Naruto scenes)
> 213: Skipped parts from 482, the rest is all flashbacks
> ...



Sounds about accurate, though it will be snail-paced like early Shippuden episodes. Ratings probably won't be as high (not for us, at least).


----------



## neshru (May 12, 2011)

Archah said:


> Only four key animators in episode 211:
> 
> Asai Seiko (_朝井聖子_)
> Matsumoto Kengo (_松本顕吾_)
> ...


So I guess Asai did all the key animation for her half, as usual. Looked pretty good.
The nicest scene was the one at the end of the episode though.


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2011)

Loved the episode. The animation was great. Loved the ending scene it was a good touch.


----------



## geG (May 12, 2011)

I don't think it was split up neatly into halves this time around. Everything from Danzou taking Karin hostage, Sasuke stabbing them, and Danzou running away with Sasuke following him was definitely Seiko Asai.


----------



## neshru (May 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> I don't think it was split up neatly into halves this time around. Everything from Danzou taking Karin hostage, Sasuke stabbing them, and Danzou running away with Sasuke following him was definitely Seiko Asai.


Well, if everything from the start of the episode to Danzou running away is Asai that's basically half an episode. Considering all the recycled flashbacks that didn't need to be animated, it probably is split up neatly into halves.


----------



## braves41 (May 12, 2011)

Really liked Date's work on this episode, showing Karin falling down from 20 different angles aside. At least now I kinda see why Pierrot decided to pick him over Abe when it came to directing their next flagship title.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 14, 2011)

The arc is over in episode 216 and judging by the opening we might have a mini filler arc before we get into the next arc or we might go straight to it, and so far, I'm not impressed with the 5 Kage Summit arc like I was impressed with the Hunt for Itachi arc, all the expected fights didn't get proper treatment and all stayed true to the manga materials in which just dissapoints cuz not all the time the manga of the fights are good. Episode 213 will be wasted on Naruto's queer love life in flashback(as usual) then the fight that was suppose to be on that episode will be ruined, not 1 solid fighting episode in this arc to make up for it.


   I'm dissapointed, the 5 Kage Summit arc was alright animated but nothing particularly great compare to the Hunt for Itachi arc, and the next arc is coming this summer, I'm really not looking forward to it cuz I know their gonna half-ass it.


----------



## Animeblue (May 14, 2011)

*Ryder what makes you think that Studio Pierrot will  half-ass it*


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 14, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Ryder what makes you think that Studio Pierrot will  half-ass it*


Cuz it's summer, and you know what that means, all the skilled animators are working on the movie, we could end up seeing 1-2 special animators on that arc but I doubt it will still be enough to keep the rest of the episodes in good quality, I'm not saying all episodes should be nicely animated cuz that's impossible but atleast most of it should look good, but we can't always get what we want now can we?

   Every summer season of Shippuden from 2009-2010 looked bad cuz of the movie so I don't expect anything different this year.


----------



## Animeblue (May 14, 2011)

*I don't think the animation will end up like the two previous years anymore because the Kage Summit arc's animation is pretty solid with two great episodes so far. *


----------



## Neelix (May 14, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Cuz it's summer, and you know what that means, all the skilled animators are working on the movie



Who cares about them as long as we have Wakayabashi/Norio/Shingo/Suzuki/Matsutake etc like the last summer?

This arc was much more dissapointing than the pain arc.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 14, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Who cares about them as long as we have Wakayabashi/Norio/Shingo/Suzuki/Matsutake etc like the last summer?
> 
> This arc was much more dissapointing than the pain arc.


Exactly, so you know what I mean, without Suzuki, Wakabayashi & Gorou to appear, theirs no hope for a good solid fighting episode, I can't say the 5 Kage Summit arc is more dissapointing than the Pain Invasion arc but didn't live up to our expectations just like the Pain Invasion arc.

  I for one didn't like the invasion in the manga so I didn't care for it, I wanted to see Naruto vs Pain in high quality and we got a dissapointment on that departure, but for the 5 Kage Summit arc, I wanted Sasuke vs A to have special animation(we got Hong Rong(dissapointed), episode 204 was good but could have used filler action, Bee vs Kisame sucked in the manga and I didn't care about it ONE single bit on anime so it didn't bother me, Sasuke vs Danzo, I wanted one episode atleast to be a long solid fighting episode but instead half of 209 was filled with flashbacks and talking(as usual), the next episode after it was slow and too much Karin & Madara chatting mouthes.


   Now that I think about it, the Pain Invasion arc may have sucked on anime and badly animated but atleast they got Wakabayashi & Suzuki so I guess the Pain Invasion arc takes the win cuz we got solid action.



Animeblue said:


> *I don't think the animation will end up like the two previous years anymore because the Kage Summit arc's animation is pretty solid with two great episodes so far. *


You could be right but to be honest with you, I'm dissapointed in the 5 Kage Summit arc.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 14, 2011)

i think this arc was better than pain arc, even episodes with normal animated were better than pain arc


----------



## braves41 (May 14, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Exactly, so you know what I mean, without Suzuki, Wakabayashi & Gorou to appear, theirs no hope for a good solid fighting episode....



*thinks back to ep. 131 with Akitoshi Yokoyama and Hironori Tanaka* yeah, no. If they have the budget to do so, they'll get whoever's available to do a good fighting episode. Tsuru/Suzuki and Wakabayashi are just their first choices since they've been attached to the series, and the studio in Wakabayashi's case, for so long. We're seeing this right now with Matsutake (even though his episode isn't a fighting episode by the summary, but whatever. I'm just saying there's other people who are capable of quality work).


----------



## Neelix (May 14, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Exactly, so you know what I mean, without Suzuki, Wakabayashi & Gorou to appear, theirs no hope for a good solid fighting episode, I can't say the 5 Kage Summit arc is more dissapointing than the Pain Invasion arc but didn't live up to our expectations just like the Pain Invasion arc.



What I was actually getting at is that I didnt really see much of a difference in quality during movie production, especially looking at the latest arc.
We got 2 high quality episodes and a couple of outstanding ones.

I think the current moto of Pain arc being a "big dissapointment" comes from people that only focus in Narutos fight, completely ignoring Hinatas episode and 6 tails awakening had the best animation there is.
Plus the fact that the majority of people never appreciated #167s greatness.

Btw, your post count is creeping me out.:S


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 14, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Really liked Date's work on this episode, showing Karin falling down from 20 different angles aside. At least now I kinda see why Pierrot decided to pick him over Abe when it came to directing their next flagship title.



I have to agree 100%. Date done a great job on storyboards. It's good to see the director get out and contribute to different parts of the anime, and do them great.


----------



## neshru (May 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *You mean Colorful with Norio Matsumoto right, if so yeah the DVD  came out on the 20th*


I downloaded 5 GB of BD raw just to check out what Yamashita did in there. Found like 1 minute of his animation, nothing impressive unfortunately.
The whole movie in actually incredibly unimpressive as far as animation goes.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 15, 2011)

Neelix said:


> What I was actually getting at is that I didnt really see much of a difference in quality during movie production, especially looking at the latest arc.
> We got 2 high quality episodes and a couple of outstanding ones.
> 
> I think the current moto of Pain arc being a "big dissapointment" comes from people that only focus in Narutos fight, completely ignoring Hinatas episode and 6 tails awakening had the best animation there is.
> ...



i apppreciate the hell out of 167. it was incredible. 166 on the other hand, sucked ass. studio peirotts decision to waste suzuki on hinata, rather than giving it to sage naruto in 163 or 164 is what pissed people (myself included) off.


----------



## darkap89 (May 19, 2011)

Hong Rong episodes are getting better and better in terms of art. Animation is still not good.

Next episode doesn't look anything special to me. Can be the lack of content of the preview.


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2011)

*Here is #213 preview
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9RDbErPvSM[/YOUTUBE]




			Next episode doesn't look anything special to me. Can be the lack of content of the preview.
		
Click to expand...


Well this is Tokuyuki Matsutake fourth time being an AD *


----------



## braves41 (May 19, 2011)

Matsutake has been more an AD for more than 4 times. I count 15 times including OPs and EDs in his career (not counting the video game work he's done).


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2011)

Fourth in Shippuuden or overall? I think this will be his first episode in shippuuden.


----------



## neshru (May 19, 2011)

Not impressed by the preview, not by the episode's animation nor by the new AD's drawing skills. Maybe the episode will look better as a whole, but in the end they don't really have a reason to drop good animators on it.
At least it's a HD episode.


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2011)

*



			Fourth in Shippuuden or overall? I think this will be his first episode in shippuuden.
		
Click to expand...

In his career*


----------



## geG (May 19, 2011)

Not sure how much of this is rumor, but according to a post on 2ch a lot of 213 comes from the staff's desire to redo a lot of Part 1 moments in widescreen. Like Hayato Date wanted to remake the scene of Naruto and Sasuke fighting on the hospital roof in widescreen. Matsutake apparently put a lot of effort into animating and/or directing the hospital fight and the Valley of the End fight.


----------



## neshru (May 19, 2011)

Well, if there's well animated action then it will be worth it. I would have preferred if they just added well animated action to the end of the arc, but it's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2011)

*#212 Staff list

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
上原秀明

絵コンテ
岸川寛良

作画監督
崔鐘基、容洪

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
田中正弥　亀山進矢　青柳重美　高木有詩
小川みずえ　石崎裕子　武藤信宏　昆冨美子
末廣直貴　柴田和紀　中村諒子　橋本正則
西野大　崔鐘基

　　　
Cパート
脚本
渡邊純也

演出
堀内直樹

絵コンテ
高橋滋春

作画監督
青鉢芳信

原画
石井寿賀子






			Not sure how much of this is rumor, but according to a post on 2ch a lot of 213 comes from the staff's desire to redo a lot of Part 1 moments in widescreen. Like Hayato Date wanted to remake the scene of Naruto and Sasuke fighting on the hospital roof in widescreen. Matsutake apparently put a lot of effort into animating and/or directing the hospital fight and the Valley of the End fight.
		
Click to expand...


 Interesting, is there any thing else*


----------



## geG (May 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> Interesting, is there any thing else[/COLOR][/B]



The post says the scenes covered include meeting Sasuke, Team 7 together, Kakashi's bell test, the fight in Wave Country, Naruto vs. Sasuke on the hospital roof, the Valley of the End and its aftermath.

As you probably already guessed, it all has to do with Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2011)

*So basically the ova that came out early this year. It seem like #213 is will be #212 but with an better staff and Naruto point of view. Isn't this the second time they did this. I remember something similar back in the Long-Awaited Reunion arc*


----------



## darkap89 (May 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *#212 Staff list
> 
> 原画
> 田中正弥　亀山進矢　青柳重美　高木有詩
> ...



Masayaki Tanaka (11 eyes), Shinya Kameyama, Shigemi Aoyagi, Yuuji Takagi

Mizue Ogawa (Fairy Tail, Inuyasha), Ishizaki Yuko, Nobuhiro Muto, Tomiko Kon

Naoki Suheiro (Fairy Tail, One Piece), Kazunori Shibata (Detective Conan, Yu Yu Hakusho), Ryoko Nakamura (Pok?mon movies), Hashimoto Masanori

Dai Nishino (Detective Conan), Choi Jong-Gi


Some still shot that I liked in this episode:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2011)

2 Animeblue. Is it possible to find key/2nd key animators list for other Hong-Rong s episodes? Some of them had really good scenes (VOTE rasengan vs chidori clash remake for example).


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2011)

*This  should have it

have anybody seen L/R: Licensed by Royalty#5  or Project Blue Earth SOS#1*


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2011)

Interesting. From this site i can get that some key animators from 164 and 174 worked also on  Code geass,Monster,Birdy,Eva and Gintama. So i think now i know who animated these scenes.


----------



## darkap89 (May 19, 2011)

Hong Rong team usually share these same animators:

Masayaki Tanaka (田中正弥)
Shigemi Aoyagi (青柳重美)
Yuuji Takagi (高木有詩)
Ishizaki Yuko (石崎裕子)
Tomiko Kon (昆冨美子)
Naoki Suheiro (末廣直貴)
Kazunori Shibata (柴田和紀)
Ryoko Nakamura (中村諒子)
Hashimoto Masanori (橋本正則)

In this episode there are only Mizue Ogawa (Fairy Tail, Inuyasha), Nobuhiro Muto (Studio Pierrot) and Dai Nishino (Detective Conan) that aren't in Hong Rong episodes.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2011)

Yes and Shinya Kamiyama. He worked on Gintama and Code Geass. I think the best looking scenes from 164 and 174 are his.


----------



## darkap89 (May 25, 2011)

If the storyboarder is excellent and want a very good episode (mixed with canon and filler) the episode better end with this cliffhanger: chapter 483, page 8.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The blood in the ground scene. That would be so perfect...




But knowing the anime team, it will never happen


----------



## insane111 (May 25, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> But knowing the anime team, it will never happen



The summaries already confirmed that it won't go that far, so yeah


----------



## neshru (May 26, 2011)

213 is the best example of how the movie production is crippling the TV series: they literally don't have animators available right now.


----------



## darkap89 (May 26, 2011)

What a TOTAL waste of episode.
Next one is better, maybe some budget for the Eum-Ik Hyun team. I see better art.


----------



## neshru (May 26, 2011)

Anyway, that Matsutake's drawings sure are ugly... hope he sticks with animation if he ever gets to work on the series again.


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

Well next episode will be an average Eum-Ik Hyun episode as it seems. This episode was a big recycled part 1 flashback.


----------



## RatchetSamurai (May 26, 2011)

Who wants to bet the clash between naruto and sasuke is gonna have filler


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2011)

neshru said:


> Anyway, that Matsutake's drawings sure are ugly...



Link removed


----------



## neshru (May 26, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Link removed


Is that him? Because at least that has personality, it's an unique style that I can even appreciate... but the drawings in this episode looked bad in a conventional kind of way. They were no different from those ADs with no personal style and mediocre drawings that sometimes get to handle episodes (like Chiyuki Tanaka and Kayano Tomizawa)


----------



## Animeblue (May 26, 2011)

*Staff list for #213

脚本
渡邊大輔

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
サトウ光敏

絵コンテ
にいどめとしや

作画監督
松竹徳幸

作画監督補佐
大竹紀子

原画
二宮常雄　朱暁　原田理恵
スタジオグラフティ
佐々木幸恵　中島美香　山口杏奈

宮司好文　高橋香織　九鬼朱　井上みゆき
三木宣人　小坂倫洋

第二原画
ぴえろ福岡分室
富田美文　大久保美香　徳永久美子　井上美穂
江藤鮎子　桐木平絵美*


----------



## geG (May 26, 2011)

Assistant AD was Kiko Ohtake, who's only done animation in like one other episode before


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 26, 2011)

the only parts I think that were off a bit in 213 were yamato and naruto at the inn and some of the flashbacks.


----------



## geG (May 26, 2011)

I thought it was pretty telling that some of the better-animated scenes of the episode were lifted straight from flashback scenes in previous Hong Rong episodes.


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

Yes this episode had only a few minutes of non-flashback scenes. So nothing surprising.


----------



## HokageLuffy (May 26, 2011)

Really dissapointed with todays episode. I was expecting something at least 211 level and we got something ugly. I'm hoping that a miracle happens and Masayuki Kouda works on 216.

Also, nice to see some conformation from todays episodes that the jaggie episodes during the Hunt for Itachi arc were actually made in HD, as confirmed by the picture in the tag.


*Spoiler*: __ 








I think the images had their quality degraded a little when I took the screen shots, but the point still stands. Also interesting that the version that showed up in todays episode has an extra injury on Jiraiya's arm. Was that added into the DVD version of 133?


----------



## neshru (May 26, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Also, nice to see some conformation from todays episodes that the jaggie episodes during the Hunt for Itachi arc were actually made in HD, as confirmed by the picture in the tag.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Episode 133 was one the episodes produced in SD, actually. If you pay attention, it doesn't have any jaggies to begin with


----------



## HokageLuffy (May 26, 2011)

neshru said:


> Episode 133 was one the episodes produced in SD, actually. If you pay attention, it doesn't have any jaggies to begin with



Hmm... Very confusing. Well the flashback to 133 in todays episode definitely looked HD to me. Do you agree? All this picture format changing is very weird.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> I'm hoping that a miracle happens and Masayuki Kouda works on 216.



where IS kouda anyhow? I've barley ever seen hear animating shippuden episodes since the nagato flashback


----------



## HokageLuffy (May 26, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> where IS kouda anyhow? I've barley ever seen hear animating shippuden episodes since the nagato flashback



She directed episode 209.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2011)

Ooooooooooooh lol! srry i was i mixed up the animator who did the very first shippuden episode


----------



## neshru (May 26, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Hmm... Very confusing. Well the flashback to 133 in todays episode definitely looked HD to me. Do you agree? All this picture format changing is very weird.


All I know is that it didn't look like HD when it was aired in 2009 (unlike, for example, episode 137). And there were no jaggies.


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Also, nice to see some conformation from todays episodes that the jaggie episodes during the Hunt for Itachi arc were actually made in HD, as confirmed by the picture in the tag.



Jaggies are just a side effect of poor upscaling, so all that means is they've improved their upscaling and gotten rid of that issue.


----------



## neshru (May 26, 2011)

But the poor upscaling definitely had something to do with the show being aired in SD. Before episode 152 (when the show started airing in HD), all the HD-looking episodes had jaggies, after that episode, they did not.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 28, 2011)

The new episode animation/artwork was nothing special especially the Naruto & Yamato scenes, seriously some shots looked like it was animated by IK-Hyum Eym or Hong Rong, it didn't even look that good as I thought it could have looked, Kumiko's work is far superior to that of Matsutake, next week is done by IK-Hyum, one of the animator I despite so much, I wonder will he make Sasuke vs Kakashi good or shitty as fuck???

  His animation tend to be soo mediocrity and the movements of characters during the action looks like it's been done by amateurs.


----------



## tkROUT (May 30, 2011)

Previously I used to dislike Ik-Hyun Eum's episodes, mainly because of his art. But now I don't dislike his episodes and he has done some good/decent ones. Although that doesn't change the fact that animation for action scenes aren't good mostly but overall I like how the episodes are executed and sound tracks are often chosen well. 

On episode 214, although I would like to see the fight  is stretched and well animated, I don't see that happening or less probable. It will cover nearly 2 chapters but I think studio will add filler as flash back than filler as fight; because of budget or movie production or because it is Ik-Hyun Eum's episode.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 30, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Previously I used to dislike Ik-Hyun Eum's episodes, mainly because of his art. But now I don't dislike his episodes and he has done some good/decent ones. Although that doesn't change the fact that animation for action scenes aren't good mostly but overall I like how the episodes are executed and sound tracks are often chosen well.
> 
> On episode 214, although I would like to see the fight  is stretched and well animated, I don't see that happening or less probable. It will cover nearly 2 chapters but I think studio will add filler as flash back than filler as fight; because of budget or movie production or because it is Ik-Hyun Eum's episode.


That is true, tho some scenes in chapter 483 & 484 were in the new episode 213 so maybe more filler action could be added, tho the preview shows flashbacks so it could just be filled with flashbacks to drag on the episode.


   I hate how the animators focus more on flashbacks than the actual fighting, it gets on my nerves to no end, just look at episode 135, 138 & 209.


----------



## neshru (May 30, 2011)

So, a while back I said I was going to post an analysis of Yamashita's style and how to spot his animation. Even though he doesn't really do animation for the show anymore and this whole thing is kinda pointless right now, I wanted to do it anyway and I've been working on it for some time. I'm not done with it, but since nothing interesting is going on with the series' animation right now, I kinda got bored with it. So I decided to post what I've prepared so far.
Maybe I will update it at a later time.


*How to spot Hiroyuki Yamashita's scenes on an episode: 
an analysis of his style and work​*The safest and probably best way to recognize an animator's work is frame-by-frame analysis. What you want to look for are signs of the animator's style, details in the drawings that are unique to him. Of course you first have to know what to look for, but that's the reason I'm posting this. Here's a list of stuff that defines Hiroyuki Yamashita's drawing style.

*Hands *
The hands are your safest bet in spotting a scene done by him. From the fingers to the fingernails, his way of drawing hands is unique and hasn't changed in over 200 episodes.



The fingers are slender, with a recognizable rectangular shape. Depending on the angle they may appear flat, like they were made of paper.
The fingernails also have a recognizable half-moon shape, which is always closed (the lines that define the fingernails are never left open).
You can also notice how the shapes formed by the hands and the way fingers are placed follow recurring patterns: 





*Mouth*
Yamashita's unique style is also reflected in the way he draws mouths. You can notice he often creates a sort of "sinking cheeks" effect by intersecting the corner of the mouth with an oblique line, and then emphasizing it with shading.



There are other animators that go for a similar effect, but if you compare enough of his drawings you should be able to get a grasp on his style and differentiate it from that of other animators.


----------



## neshru (May 30, 2011)

*Lip sync/mouth shapes*
This is another defining aspect of his style. When it comes to different mouth shapes during speech, there is one in particular that is unique to him. If you spot it on a scene, you can safely assume that he was the author.

There are more shapes used during talking that are unique to his style, though they are more subtle and may be harder to recognize:


*Teeth*
It is not unusual for Yamashita to draw teeth in detail when the scene calls for it. Here's a range of styles he uses:


*Facial expressions*
Yamashita's drawing skills and unique style really show in the characters' expressions. The most easily recognizable are:

*Badass facial expressions*
Yamashita's trademark stare, generally used for angry/serious people. Makes everyone look 100% more badass, including frogs. No other animator on the series can achieve that.

*Crazy/funny facial expressions*
Even when he's not drawing angry people, his style is identifiable for the crazy expressions that he likes to use:


*Special effects*
Another recognizable aspect of his animation is the way he draws "special effects" (sparks, water, debris...). The objects are all drawn following a similar pattern: thin lines + rectangular shapes.


*Distortion effects*
Here's an effect that is hardly ever used by anyone else on the series, but that he uses relatively often:

And here are more of his distortion effects. Including the previous one, his effects generally follow one of these styles, or are a modification or combination of them.


----------



## neshru (May 30, 2011)

*A word on his drawing style in general*
While the traits above have defined his style since the beginning, his drawings have definitely evolved in some ways over the years.

*2008*: his drawings are rounded and well-proportioned, and lean towards a realistic style. A lot of details are put into facial features.


*2009*: his drawings start to shift towards a more stylized style, but they still retain the rounded look for the most part.


*2010-11*: his drawings now follow a much more stylized and "economical" style. Faces are drawn with less detail, though they still retain their expressivity. The rounded shapes are replaced with rectangular shapes.


*A word on his animation*
While the best way to recognize an animator's work might be frame-by-frame analysis, a knowledge of his movement is definitely important. After all, what makes an animator special is his ability to make things move in a way only he can. If you didn't think an animator was special you wouldn't be trying to single out his work in the first place.
The first word that comes to mind when describing Yamashita's animation is "solid": it doesn't stand out because it looks kind of crazy, it stands out because it looks like really good "normal" animation. Though extremely stylized at times, his drawings remain precise and consistent throughout the scene. He doesn't make use of crazy body deformations to portray his movement, his characters don't move around like paper in the wind or shift in shape with every frame, they seem to have a mass and they seem to follow actual laws of physics.
While looking believable, his animation doesn't look realistic either. It is instead based on his own sense of movement and on his own body language, which is stylish and graceful.

When it comes to combat scenes, what stands out is the fact that the animation flows. There is rythm to the way two characters exchange attacks, almost as they were dancing. No sudden stops or changes of direction, no bold camera movements from one frame to another, just ample and progressive movements that seamlessly connect with one another.

Here's a *collection of his fighting scenes* to show what I'm talking about (it's a download link. The first time I tried to upload Naruto stuff on Youtube it got removed, so I'm not bothering anymore).


----------



## neshru (May 30, 2011)

*Complete list of Yamashita's work*
I realize trying to describe animation with words may not be the best thing, so here's a list of basically everything he has done since he started working on Naruto. There is no official confirmation on this list, but I'm 100% sure of most of the stuff there. When I'm not 100% sure, I point it out.

*ep 17*: most likely scene with Naruto waking up right before the OP, possibly everything before the start of the OP (approx. 2:44 - 3:27)
*ep 20*: omake
*ep 21*: most likely the Neji vs Neji scene (approx. 7:36 - 7:56)
*ep 25*: could have done anything from the beginning of the second half to the end of the Kakashi flashback (approx. 11:08 - 13:14)
*ep 26*: possibly Sakura and Chiyo vs water lasers (approx. 4:06 - 4:27). Also, omake.
*ep 29*: not sure what he did here, maybe the last rasengan attack. The mid-air rasengan scene is what stands out the most, but I can't relate it to his style.
*ep 33*: scene with Lee and Gai before the OP (approx. 1:42 - 3:18); omake.
*ep 39*: from Yamato handing the photo to Naruto to the four of them jumping away (approx. 0:55 - 2:53)
*ep 40-41*: the four keyword Special scenes.
*ep 41*: scene that starts with the shot of Naruto's peeled off, scary face and ends after Yamato's Mokujou Heki (approx. 17:33 - 18:02); omake.
*ep 45*: scene with Sakura jumping from tree to tree, then missing one and falling (approx. 12:52 - 13:13); possibly the first 2-3 minutes of the episode too.
*ep 51*: scene that starts with Sakura noticing Sai at the end of the corridor and running towards him and ends with her going "Sasuke-kun...?" (approx. 13:17 - 14:16); omake.
*ep 51-52*: the four keyword Special scenes.
*ep 53*: scene that starts with Sasuke swinging his sword around and ends before Sakura's sad face (approx. 6:35 - 7:44). 
*ep 57*: omake
*ep 59*: scene that starts with the coffins spinning and going underground and ends with the first half of the episode (approx. 9:54 - 11:12); scene that starts with Naruto's team noticing the earthquake and jumping away and ends with Sai making a seal (approx. 12:46 - 13:13).
*ep 63*: the whole flashback with young Asuma (approx. 15:36 - 16:49).
*ep 65*: first 30 seconds of the episode; toward the end of the episode, scene that starts with Sora going "You don't know anything about me!" and ends with the start of the flashback (approx. 14:25 - 15:52).
*ep 67*: last 30 seconds of the episode.
*ep 71*: scene with Naruto and Kyuubi Sora that starts right after the Asuma/Kazuma stuff after the OP and ends with Sakura saying "Naruto" (approx. 2:57 - 3:55); Naruto's last punch to Kyuubi Sora (approx. 13:16 - 13:25).
*ep 77*: scene that starts with Asuma throwing his blades and making a seal and ends with the end of the episode (approx. 18:37 - 19:14).
*ep 85*: 
- scene that starts with Ino falling on the ground after the explosion and ends with the start of the OP (approx. 0:30 - 1:00); 
- scene that starts with Hidan jumping at Chouji and getting blocked by Kakashi and ends with Kakuzu kicking Chouji into a tree (approx. 6:15 - 6:35); 
- scene where Kakuzu drags Chouji out of the tree, then get distracted by Ino's kunai and then avoids Shikamaru's shadow (approx. 7:34 - 8:16); 
- possibly the scene that starts with Hidan landing on a tree (right after the Kakashi/Kakuzu fighting scene) and ends with him avoiding Shikamaru's blade and landing on his schythe. (approx. 15:05 - 15:35)
*ep 88*: scene that starts with the shot of Kakuzu's hands during his final transformation and ends when Naruto's clones appear (approx. 15:36 - 16:06)
*ep 93*: scene that starts with the frog yawning and then falling asleep and ends with Jiraiya exiting the scene (approx. 5:41 - 7:07)
*ep 99*: scene that starts with Yuukimaru shouting "Guren-san...!" and ends with Guren's wheel attack getting crushed by the Three-tails (approx. 15:28 - 16:28)
*ep 101*: scene that starts with Yamato making a seal and ends with the start of the OP (approx. 2:13 - 3:52); omake.
*ep 120*: fighting scene between Kakashi/Obito and the bad guy in the cave. Starts with the start of the battle music and ends with the bad guy falling to the ground.
*ep 123*: scene that starts with Sasuke running towards Deidara after he summoned the C2 dragon and ends with Sasuke stepping on a land mine and making it explode (approx. 8:40 - 10:00).
*ep 131*: scene that starts right after the last flashback of the episode and ends after the rain of blood (approx. 18:33 - 19:53)
*ep 133*: scene that starts with the camera zooming out from Jiraiya's eye and ends with the explosion (approx. 17:02 - 18:28)
*ep 137*: scene that starts as Itachi is jumping between the two giant shukriken and ends with the shot of Itachi's left sharingan (approx. 9:27 - 10:16)
*ep 141*: scene that starts with Madara untying Sasuke. Goes all the way to the end of the episode (flashbacks excluded) (approx 14:36 - 21:03)
*ep 143*: scene that starts right after the OP and ends with Sasuke's sword falling and getting stuck into the ground. (approx. 4:09 - 5:19)
*ep 149*: scene that starts with Naruto and Utakata entering the ghost town and ends with the zombies that are about to attack (approx. 15:52 - 16:57)
*ep 153*: scene that starts right after the OP and ends with the last shot of Tsunade before going back to Naruto; scene that starts with Sakura talking to Shikamaru after Tsunade has left the room and ends with Tsunade crying.
*ep 173*: scene that starts with the rods on Pain's back breaking and ends with the end of the episode (approx. 18:51 - 20:03)
*ep 178*: something in the second half, not sure what. He's also AD for the second half.
*ep 186*: possibly the scene where Lee drops the bottle, Naruto picks it up and then drinks it (5:08 - 6:21) and the Naruto rendan scene (17:24 - 17:46). He's also AD for the episode.
*ep 198*: He's the episode's AD.
*ep 204*: Episode AD; possibly the scene that starts with Mifune jumping at Sasuke and ends with the first half of the episode.

*OP 2*: Sakura avoiding attacks and then throwing a punch
*OP 3 filler version*: Sora's attack
*OP 3 H&K version*: part that starts with the camera spinning around Hidan and Kakuzu and ends with the shot of Shikamaru extending his shadow.
*OP 4 H&K version*: scene with Gai, Tenten, Lee and Neji jumping through the forest (3 seconds long); Naruto's rasengan attack; H&K scenes from OP3.
*OP 4 filler version*: Everything that replaced the H&K scenes.
*OP 5 v2*: most likely Sasuke slashing crows, then attacking Itachi.
*OP 6*: Sasuke vs Itachi sword fighting right after the title, including the close ups on their faces.
*OP 7*: Everything from the initial explosions to Konan evading Sakura's punch.
*ED 6*: Camera spinning around Naruto and Sasuke?
*ED 8*: Ino/Sakura/Hinata dancing figures, possibly everything before that too (first 20 seconds of the ED)
*ED 10*: Some of the still shots. He's probably done more but I can't tell what.
*ED 12*: Something in there. He's also AD.
*ED 15*: Naruto vs Neji. He's also AD.

*NS Movie 2*: He did something in there, but I need to check that movie again to find out what. The scene with Sai attacking the flying ninjas from the sky might be his work.
*NS Movie 3*: Restaurant scene (possibly only the second half, approx. 4:52 - 5:57); rocks falling on Sand ninjas (approx. 13:45 - 14:02); from Shikamaru looking at the bad guy to Naruto getting Rasenganed by the bad guy (approx. 1:17:23 - 1:19:30)
*NS Movie 4*: from Sakura riding Sai's beast and dragging Naruto out of the explosion to Sakura, Sai and Yamato sighing (approx. 1:23 - 2:06); from Naruto running towards the bad guy to Yamato getting dragged into the explosion (approx. 4:17 - 4:34); Shot of Naruto raising the tornado Rasengan over his head and start of the attack (approx. 1:12:11 - 1:12:16)
*Colorful* (movie, nothing to do with Naruto): Scene that starts with the kid taking an envelope out of a drawer and ends with his mom (I think it's his mom) going after the girl (approx. 1:04:03 - 1:05:15)

*Naruto X Uniqlo music video*: from Naruto making a seal to Sasuke owning fodder ninjas (approx. 1:56 - 2:04); some of the still shots before that


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 30, 2011)

neshru said:


> *Complete list of Yamashita's work*
> I realize trying to describe animation with words may not be the best thing, so here's a list of basically everything he has done since he started working on Naruto. There is no official confirmation on this list, but I'm 100% sure of most of the stuff there. When I'm not 100% sure, I point it out.
> 
> *ep 17*: most likely scene with Naruto waking up right before the OP, possibly everything before the start of the OP (approx. 2:44 - 3:27)
> ...


Oh shit this makes Yamashita's artwork very easy to notice, anyone can notice his animation/art when you pay attention to it, he's a great key animator.


     Just imagine how amazing he could have made a little short Sasuke vs Mifune like he did with Sasuke vs Bee fight scene.


----------



## Fullazare (May 30, 2011)

Thank you neshru for this great analysis, I find it very interesting!
Especially the SFX part, you've done an awesome job with all these screen captures.


----------



## geG (May 30, 2011)

Great analysis; I only have one small correction. I'm pretty sure Yamashita's part in OP 5 was Suigetsu, Karin, and Juugo appearing. I think Sasuke fighting Itachi was probably Ryochimo.


----------



## the funk (May 30, 2011)

very interesting  great analysis
thanks its really helpful


----------



## Animeblue (May 31, 2011)

*



			Here's a collection of his fighting scenes to show what I'm talking about (it's a download link. The first time I tried to upload Naruto stuff on Youtube it got removed, so I'm not bothering anymore).
		
Click to expand...

Neshru you can always mirror your videos like I do with my Naruto vids and excellent job on the analysis.

I do think that Yamashita developed an unique style that suitable for the series 




			Great analysis; I only have one small correction. I'm pretty sure Yamashita's part in OP 5 was Suigetsu, Karin, and Juugo appearing. I think Sasuke fighting Itachi was probably Ryochimo.
		
Click to expand...


Geg I think that the Suigetsu, Karin, and Juugo appearing part was Ryochimo and that Yamashita did the part with Itachi falling back and Sasuke. Kenichi Kutsuna might did Sasuke cutting Itachi's crows*


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2011)

All dat Hidan.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 31, 2011)

great and interesting work neshru!


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 31, 2011)

Great Job Nesh....clearly dont think so but was there any word on whos doing 216?


----------



## neshru (May 31, 2011)

Geg said:


> I'm pretty sure Yamashita's part in OP 5 was Suigetsu, Karin, and Juugo appearing. I think Sasuke fighting Itachi was probably Ryochimo.


That's possible. I'm not really sure what he did in that OP.

By the way, I forgot to add this under the crazy/funny expressions:

​

Too bad I can't add it anymore with the forum image limit.


----------



## XMURADX (May 31, 2011)

Great Analysis neshru, but what do you mean by he is not working on the show anymore? Isn't he absent temporarily?


----------



## Animeblue (May 31, 2011)

*XMURADX I think Neshru meant that we hardly see him anymore, where in past he was the Naoki Tate of Naruto 

Edit: I thought I should mention this here, Atsushi Wakabayashi did the storyboard for Bleach#324

thanx to Liborek3 for the info
*


----------



## neshru (May 31, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Great Analysis neshru, but what do you mean by he is not working on the show anymore? Isn't he absent temporarily?


he's basically stopped doing animation (quality one anyway) since he started working as an AD. And of course he's not working on the series for the months the movie is in production.
We used to get 1 or 2 minutes of great animation from him every 2 or 3 episodes, but after the Naruto vs Neji scene in the episode 180 ED there hasn't been anything worth mentioning.


----------



## rickpanesar (Jun 1, 2011)

Suzuki was the AD for the new OP. Tsuru and Suzuki worked on both the OP & ED. The different fonts do make it a bit harder to read, though (especially if you're not fluent with kanji at all).


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 1, 2011)

So the animator for episode 215 hasn't been confirmed until tomorrow?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> So the animator for episode 215 hasn't been confirmed until tomorrow?



The Director/storyboard artist is confirmed to be Hiroshi Kimura, which means it's pretty much guaranteed that Hiromi Yoshinuma will be the animation director (unless someone new is replacing him).


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *XMURADX I think Neshru meant that we hardly see him anymore, where in past he was the Naoki Tate of Naruto
> *



Yeah, But Tate takes long breaks as well. He works on other shows, movies or whatever, but in the end he returns.



neshru said:


> he's basically stopped doing animation (quality one anyway) since he started working as an AD. And of course he's not working on the series for the months the movie is in production.
> We used to get 1 or 2 minutes of great animation from him every 2 or 3 episodes, but after the Naruto vs Neji scene in the episode 180 ED there hasn't been anything worth mentioning.


I see, I haven't caught up with the series yet so I failed to notice that, but yeah being an animation director does affect the animator's performance since it requires more work.

I think Yamashita is busy with Onigamiden. Peirrot had to use a great animator like Yamashita for their new movie, since the movie have a very big staff working on it.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2011)

Next episode will have some filler fighting in it as it seems.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 2, 2011)

If next week episode has some filler fighting with Naruto & Sasuke then wtf that ruins everything.

  And next week looks like Hiromi Yoshinuma work.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 2, 2011)

This was a good episode for the Eum-Ik Hyun team. But why... why all these errors on the sharingans: tomoe in the wrong directions, the Kakashi mangekyou that has the same standards of sasuke (black pupil, red sharingan) when he has a red pupil and the black form.

I liked Susanoo.
For the next episode probably Hiromi Yoshinuma team (or a replaced AD) with Tokuda as Chief AD. Filler fighting, it seems.


@neshru: for the Yamashita style, add the eyes. He do first a basic line of the eyes, then he adds the black marks around (not in the same place of the basic line) (usually, not always).


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 2, 2011)

Good Team 4 episode this week.

The scene of Kakashi trying to run and stop Sasuke looked funny as hell. Who did that?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've noticed that Eiichi Tokura hasn't worked on Shippuden for the longest time since Konoha History arc and the 5 Kage Summit arc, what the hell happended to him?


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, I thought this was better than most Team 4 episodes. Definitely better than 168.



Ryder1000 said:


> I've noticed that Eiichi Tokura hasn't worked on Shippuden for the longest time since Konoha History arc and the 5 Kage Summit arc, what the hell happended to him?



Replaced by Yoshinuma basically.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I've noticed that Eiichi Tokura hasn't worked on Shippuden for the longest time since Konoha History arc and the 5 Kage Summit arc, what the hell happended to him?



He's working as key animator in the episodes directed by Hiromi Yoshinuma.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Prediction for the new month?

215 - Hiromi Yoshinuma (+ Yumenosuke Tokuda)
216 - Naoki Takanashi (+ Yasuhiko Kanezuka) or a good AD (impossible XD)
217 - Kumiko Horikoshi or Naoki Takanashi if he/she is skipping 216
218 - Tatsuki Takemoto & Beom Seok Hong (+ Yumenosuke Tokuda)
219 - Yuki Kinoshita or Yukari Kobayashi (I don't know... I think them are returning XD)


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 3, 2011)

*NARUTO Shippuden #214 Staff list

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
福田きよむ

作画監督
Eum,Ik-hyun

原画
大城勉

JIWOO ANIMATION
Park,sang-jin　Choe,young-he　Jeong,ji-he　Kim,yoon-jeong
Park,chang-hwan　Kim,ji-yeon　Kim,kyung-hwan*


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tsutomu Oshiro did a good job this time. But all of his scene were full of mistakes (sharingan color inverted, tomoe inverted, etc..). Eum Ik Hyun didn't touch anything....


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2011)

They are all busy with a movie production. Even this episode had 5 or 6 minutes of part 1 flashbacks.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 3, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Prediction for the new month?





Since episode 216 still technically contains part of the fight, I'm harboring the false hope that they will still do something special. Well, only 3 days left until that hope gets crushed .


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 3, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Prediction for the new month?
> 
> 215 - Hiromi Yoshinuma (+ Yumenosuke Tokuda)
> 216 - Naoki Takanashi (+ Yasuhiko Kanezuka) or a good AD (impossible XD)
> ...


If your prediction is right then June is a bad month for Shippuden animation this year and Yasuhiko Kanezuka is working on the 5th movie, I doubt he will make an appearance for a while.


----------



## Kony (Jun 4, 2011)

My suggestion (a little ambitious...) :

215: Hiromi Yoshinuma
216: Hirofumi Suzuki (the title seems a special ep's one)
217: Tatsuki Takemoto
218: Yoshinobu Aohachi
219: Kumiko Horikoshi


----------



## Near67 (Jun 4, 2011)

When are they going to announce the animators for the upcoming episodes?

Well, here's what i predict:
215: Hiromi Yoshinuma (obiously)
216: Naoki Takanashi
217: Kayano Tomizawa
218: Anna Yamaguchi
219: Yoshinobu Aohachi


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Near67 said:


> When are they going to announce the animators for the upcoming episodes?
> 
> Well, here's what i predict:
> 215: Hiromi Yoshinuma (obiously)
> ...


Next week on Thursday-Friday most likely.



Kony said:


> My suggestion (a little ambitious...) :
> 
> 215: Hiromi Yoshinuma
> 216: Hirofumi Suzuki (the title seems a special ep's one)
> ...



You think their going to waste Hirofumi Suzuki to do episode 216??? That episode in my opinion surely doesn't deserve it cuz nothing major happens for such a animator to be used(I hope I put it in a way that I wasn't spoiling), he will most likely probably be used for the next arc.


----------



## Kony (Jun 4, 2011)

We will see...


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 5, 2011)

insane111 said:


> did anyone ever figure out what the hell is with them not being able to get the right info for some episodes any more?
> 
> 113: 未定
> 117: 未定
> ...



This is a quote from 2009. I'm just seeing this same thing for the next episode. 



> 6/9放送「宿命のふたり」
> 
> あわやというところで、サクラを救い出したナルト。サスケは、サクラを手にかけようとしたことをとがめるナルトに、うちは一族を穢した木ノ葉を殺しつくして、うちはを浄化すると言い放つ。
> 
> 脚本・吉田伸　演出・絵コンテ・木村寛　作画監督・*未定*



Maybe, the AD isn't Hiromi Yoshinuma but someone new.


----------



## Kony (Jun 5, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Maybe, the AD isn't Hiromi Yoshinuma but someone new.



We'll know tomorrow or   thursday.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope June will get good animators or atleast half good and half bad, it's hard to watch anime when the animation/artwork for specific episodes are badly drawn, it really ruins and kills the moment atleast for me.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2011)

215  - still not confirmed

216 
*Animation Supervisor*: Masayuki Kouda&Shigeki Kawai 
*Director*: Ken'ichi Nishida (204&211)
*Storyboard*: Shinji Satou 

217
*Animation Supervisor*: Itsuko Takeda  (new, )
*Director*: Daisuke Tsukushi (new, )
*Storyboard*: Gorou Sessha 

218
*Animation Supervisor*: Makoto Takahoko&Tatsuki Takemoto&Beom-Seok Hong
*Director&Storyboard*: Masato Kitagawa


edit: added director/storyboardists


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2011)

Love how we get all the quality right after the stuff that actually needed it. Can't complain I guess, things are still going much better than last year during this period.

I'm curious to see how 216 will turn out. I wonder if the Kouda part will be brought down to Kawai level or if the Kawai part will rise to Kouda levels.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 7, 2011)

217 storyboard is Gorou Sessha? .___.
Itsuko Takeda... a new good team finally from so many episodes?

216... Kouda+Kawai


----------



## Pagatcha (Jun 7, 2011)

oh great, finally gorou sessha again, looking forward to kouda/kawai episode!


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2011)

*I wonder why Kouda isn't pair up with Gorou Sessha, I'm guessing Kouda is replacing Hiroyuki Yamashita in the rotation*


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 7, 2011)

We have some video about this Itsuki Takeda? Ghost in the Shell, Fullmetal Panic, Eureka Seven, Kimi ni Todoke and other seems to be a good CV!


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2011)

*No luck, I'm about to check to see  if Takeda in the sakuga database

ediit: seem that Takeda don't have an page*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah Takeda has worked on some good stuff, but unfortunately I haven't been able to identify his work.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 7, 2011)

Need to see ep. 3 of Full metal Panic, Level E ending 1, Paradise Kiss ep. 6 and 1, 7, 13 of Pretear to see how he work as Animation Director.

Takeda is actually replacing the Horikoshi team or the Naoki Takahashi team?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2011)

*I won't depend on his past work as an Animation Director because Tokuyuki Matsutake's L/R: Licensed by Royalty episode and Project Blue Earth SOS episode was pretty nice, but #213 turn out to be mediocre at best*


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I won't depend on his past work as an Animation Director because Tokuyuki Matsutake's L/R: Licensed by Royalty episode and Project Blue Earth SOS episode was pretty nice, but #213 turn out to be mediocre at best*



I think it's for budget reasons. 213 was a "filler", "recap", "garbage" episode that weren't needed a glorious work.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2011)

*Probably so, hopefully Takeda will bring in some good animators*


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 7, 2011)

In last few weeks, the animation ream was rushing through the cannon material and added flashback for major parts. Ep.212 covered 1 chapter in 9 minutes, in Ep.214 covered nearly 2 chapters in 14 minutes to add the recycle flashback for rest. So I was worried how 216 will turn out. Good to see better staff working 216. It would be interesting to see how 217 turns out.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 7, 2011)

insane111 said:


> 216
> *Animation Supervisor*: Masayuki Kouda


I'm surprised he's coming back so fast after the episode 209, but it makes me really happy.
Hope it will be a kick ass action packed episode.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still not expecting much, like Neshru said, Masayuki & Shigeki should have been used on Sasuke vs Kakashi cuz their isn't anything else spectacular after it, what a waste, anyways hopefully things will turn out good and episode 216 will be action pack episode or extra flashbacks added into it just gloriously animated.



insane111 said:


> 217
> *Animation Supervisor*: Itsuko Takeda  (new, )
> *Director*: Daisuke Tsukushi (new, )
> *Storyboard*: Gorou Sessha
> ...


A new animator huh? is he a good animator or a mediocre one?


----------



## geG (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks nice, definitely wasn't expecting any of that. Looks like Pierrot was able to handle their budget better than last summer. Or maybe the Wakabayashi episode was really that expensive.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2011)

*Geg I think it was that Pierrot was able to handle their budget better time around*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 7, 2011)

As much as I like Shigeki, I think it might bring Kouda's down a bit. Maybe I'm saying that just because I love Kouda's episodes so much.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Geg I think it was that Pierrot was able to handle their budget better time around*


They definitely learned from their mistakes what happen last year and the last before, but it's like Geg said, maybe Wakabayashi & Suzuki together were too expensive.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking forward to these next few episodes.


----------



## neshru (Jun 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> Looks nice, definitely wasn't expecting any of that. Looks like Pierrot was able to handle their budget better than last summer. Or maybe the Wakabayashi episode was really that expensive.


Considering the overall low quality of the season that preceded the start of the movie production this year, yeah, I guess they are handling their budget better this time. The season that preceded the start of the movie production last year (episodes 129-143) has still has the best overall animation seen on the series (including an incredible OP), so that must have had an impact on what came after it. It was also with those episodes that they started using chief animation directors consistently, so it's possible that also had a bigger impact on their budget than they expected.


----------



## Kony (Jun 7, 2011)

For me too. Best AD's planning this year, its a fact !


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kony said:


> For me too. Best AD's planning this year, its a fact !


Nothing beats the Hunt for Itachi arc when it comes to best AD planning that's forsure, no arcs in Shippuden yet has been as good or even close to the Hunt for Itachi arc in terms of animation/artwork and best storyboard directing, it's a fact.


----------



## Kony (Jun 7, 2011)

Im talking about the year.
Hunt for Itachi was beautiful ok, but with an ugly Guren arc before..


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kony said:


> Im talking about the year.
> Hunt for Itachi was beautiful ok, but with an ugly Guren arc before..


True can't argue with that.


----------



## Near67 (Jun 7, 2011)

I really wasn't expecting those good/decent animators to pop out. Why is it that we get bad animators do a certain fight, and then they bring the good animatos in to do the next episode when the fight is pretty much over...? It happened with sasuke vs danzou, and it's happening again. 
Also, i'm so glad that we're not getting a Kinoshita, or yamaguchi episode for the next episodes. We're saved for another 3 weeks guys


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully we'll got some awesome filler fighting scenes.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 8, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Hopefully we'll got some awesome filler fighting scenes.



It could possibly happen, but with this arc who knows what will happen.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 8, 2011)

There is no chance. Mediocre quality coming for next episode, even if there will be a new animator instead of Yoshinuma (maybe he is doing key animation).

And I can't see how 216 will have filler fights.


----------



## Pagatcha (Jun 8, 2011)

as for upcoming episodes... well, it's a weird choice putting kouda/kawai on non-fighting episode


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2011)

*Naruto Shippūden#216 preview
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9atCYnVVcY[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Naruto Shippūden#216 preview
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9atCYnVVcY[/YOUTUBE]*



The Chidori vs. Rasengan part looks like Hiromi Ishigami's work.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm afraid the next episode is gonna be mainly flashbacks and not so much filler fighting


----------



## Archah (Jun 9, 2011)

As expected, new AD.

*Episode 215*

*Animation director:* Komori Ryo
*Chief animation director:* Tokuda Yumenosuke


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2011)

New AD is ok. Kakashi vs Sasuke taijutsu scene wast super good but wasnt bad either.Next episode...Well hard to tell from the preview but as it seems it will not has any new special/filler fighting scenes. It is strange that 2 good AD s are working on it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 9, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> The Chidori vs. Rasengan part looks like Hiromi Ishigami's work.


There actually reanimating the Vote scene? 

Cause the water definitely looks a lot better and would actually make it worth getting the HD version IMO.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think to love Masayuki Kouda!! He is my favorite animator together Hiroyuki Yamashita and Gorou Sessha!


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2011)

> There actually reanimating the Vote scene?


Yes scene from their old VOTE fight was different. No surprise it is 7 years old.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I think to love Masayuki Kouda!! He is my favorite animator together Hiroyuki Yamashita and Gorou Sessha!



Kouda is a great AD. He's one of my favorites too.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2011)

What an awesome preview. The new AD is normal, some good scene (the remake of episode 1). Komori Ryo worked as key animator in too many show, like FMA: Brotherhood, but was AD only one time in Aria the Natural.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2011)

*#215 Staff list

脚本
吉田伸

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
木村寛

作画監督
小森良

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
中尾友治　小野寺博文　徳倉栄一　柴田裕司
岩田幸子　栗井重紀　長田絵里　藤本真由

第二原画
吉田浩基　松本鉄也　種村綾隆　吉岡美帆
橋本健司　金丸茜*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yes scene from their old VOTE fight was different. No surprise it is 7 years old.



But wasn't it already reanimated in episode 174?


----------



## envoyofuno (Jun 10, 2011)

...I hate Pierrot so much. Why would they do this


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hiroyuki Yamashita will be also a key animator of the next episode. First seconds of the preview are his work.

Some of the key animator of 215 are from FMA Brotherhood.


----------



## braves41 (Jun 11, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita will be also a key animator of the next episode. First seconds of the preview are his work.



I think you're right. Definitely looks like his work.


darkap89 said:


> Some of the key animator of 215 are from FMA Brotherhood.



Yoshimichi Kameda they are not.

Anyways, next episode actually looks good. The difference between Kouda and Kawai is apparent. I think we'll just see Kouda do his thing and Kawai do his.


----------



## neshru (Jun 12, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I think we'll just see Kouda do his thing and Kawai do his.


Yeah, it's possible the episode will be something like 178, which showed the difference between a simple good AD and someone with real talent. We'll have to see if Kouda's part will live up to his previous episodes though.



darkap89 said:


> Some of the key animator of 215 are from FMA Brotherhood.


Then they must be animators from FMA's own outsourced episodes. Big deal.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2011)

> But wasn't it already reanimated in episode 174?


Waterfall scene was. However I meant their first chidoi vs rasengan clash in this fight.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 14, 2011)

It is quite early, anyways; preview pictures for 216 from anime staff.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 14, 2011)

First image is top quality, 100% Hiroyuki Yamashita


----------



## Kony (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree. First part of the ep looks like second part of 178.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 14, 2011)

High budget flashbacks?


----------



## Kony (Jun 14, 2011)

Tss !

It's not the first time that a calm episode has good art & animation.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 14, 2011)

Man fuck this emo confession that Naruto has for Sasuke, this should have been used on Sasuke vs Kakashi man fuck.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 15, 2011)

nah...it should have been saved for the upcoming arc, rider...sasuke vs. kakashi wasnt anything special in the manga.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 15, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> nah...it should have been saved for the upcoming arc, rider...*sasuke vs. kakashi wasnt anything special in the manga.*



You could say the exact same thing about the majority of the chapters that previous special episodes have covered, the point is they take a bland part of a fight and turn it into something amazing.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 16, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> nah...it should have been saved for the upcoming arc, rider...sasuke vs. kakashi wasnt anything special in the manga.


Just like insane111 said, theirs been many fights that weren't anything special and still got good treatment take Shikamaru & Kakashi vs Hidan & Kakuzu, Jiraiya vs Pain, Hinata vs Pain & 6-Tail Naruto vs Pain. Fuck the upcoming arc, I don't care about the upcoming arc only except for 1 fight and that's pretty much about it, they didn't use any high budget episodes for the Five Kage Summit arc and that should have been used on Sasuke vs Kakashi but instead their wasting good budget on senseless flashbacks and talking.



insane111 said:


> You could say the exact same thing about the majority of the chapters that previous special episodes have covered, the point is they take a bland part of a fight and turn it into something amazing.


Amen.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking forward to the credit list of the episode. There are a lot of content done by Yamashita. In terms of quality, it's an awesome episode!

From the preview of the next episode, I was expecting more... Maybe it's the content of the preview itself. (the television preview is short - 15sec. - because of the new movie trailer. I'm looking for the Crunchyroll version). I think it's the same team of Kumiko Horikoshi directed by different people. I'm looking forward to the Gorou Sessha contribute in terms of storyboard.


----------



## neshru (Jun 16, 2011)

Episode was okay, but nothing more really. Even the flashbacks at the beginning that should be Yamashita's work look so average you can't even be sure it's his work. He did however do the most impressive part of the episode, which were 10 seconds worth of facial expressions. That's all there really was to this episode animation wise.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 16, 2011)

The preview for next week episode doesn't look anything special or spectacular, someone said it was going to be done by a good animator, am I missing something?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2011)

It's just the story board being done by the "good animator", he's not actually animating anything, or assisting, or what ever.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 16, 2011)

Key animators for 216

Hiroyuki Yamashita, Masayuki Kouda, Shigeki Kawai

Emi Tomita, Ryousuke Senbo, Yuri Ichinose, Kazumi Shimazaki,
Dae Yeol Park, Hirumi Kimu, Junichi Takedate, Daisuke Tsumagari
Takihiro Fuji, Hiromi Okazaki, Takeshi Morita


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 16, 2011)

> The preview for next week episode doesn't look anything special or spectacular, someone said it was going to be done by a good animator, am I missing something?



Right, I was disappointed...


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 16, 2011)

*NARUTO Shippuden#216 Staff list

脚本
吉田伸

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出
西田健一

絵コンテ
サトウシンジ

作画監督
甲田正行、河合滋樹

原画
富田恵美　泉保良輔　一ノ瀬結梨　島崎和美
朴書女@金裕美　高館順一　津曲大介
藤井孝博　岡崎洋美　森田岳士

ぴえろ作画室
山下宏幸　甲田正行　河合滋樹　チョンヨンフン
朱暁*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 16, 2011)

I need to learn to read Japanese.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Just like insane111 said, theirs been many fights that weren't anything special and still got good treatment take Shikamaru & Kakashi vs Hidan & Kakuzu, Jiraiya vs Pain, Hinata vs Pain & 6-Tail Naruto vs Pain. Fuck the upcoming arc, I don't care about the upcoming arc only except for 1 fight and that's pretty much about it, they didn't use any high budget episodes for the Five Kage Summit arc and that should have been used on Sasuke vs Kakashi but instead their wasting good budget on senseless flashbacks and talking.
> 
> 
> Amen.



jirsiya vs. pain deserved it, and so did the kakuzu fight. 6 tails vs. pain was turned into something amazing. the hinata vs. pain thing was bullshit, i agree.

and no, dont fuck the next arc. it finally has some fights that dont focus on sasuke. sasuke has gotten too many high quality episodes anyway. all the fights next arc kick the shit out of the kage summit fights (except sasuke vs. danzo, it was good.).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2011)

i bet many people dislike the next arc because their saucy-kinz isn't there  fuck the haters the upcoming arc is epic and i can't wait


----------



## neshru (Jun 16, 2011)

The upcoming arc sucks because it's fucking boring. It's filler, you could cut out 80% of it without having any impact on the plot. The first part of the arc is great though, and I cannot wait for it. If chapters 500-504 are not the next Suzuki/Wakabayashi episode, then I don't know what will.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 16, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> jirsiya vs. pain deserved it, and so did the kakuzu fight. 6 tails vs. pain was turned into something amazing. the hinata vs. pain thing was bullshit, i agree.
> 
> and no, dont fuck the next arc. it finally has some fights that dont focus on sasuke. sasuke has gotten too many high quality episodes anyway. all the fights next arc kick the shit out of the kage summit fights (except sasuke vs. danzo, it was good.).



They have good fights?? And how so, last time I check, Kishimoto makes 1 chapter of fight and fucking rushes it with talking and flashbacks and just little skirmish of fighting, Kishimoto made lame ass fights in it and like Neshru said only chapters 500-504 are the only thing I'm looking forward to cuz it was amazing, emotional & relates to the actual plot, and read what you said and edit out your spoiling.



Asakuna no Sasori said:


> i bet many people dislike the next arc because their saucy-kinz isn't there  fuck the haters the upcoming arc is epic and i can't wait


I love your spoilers, and I ain't no hater of the arc, it just wasn't good cuz Kishimoto skip fights and make them short and garbage.



neshru said:


> The upcoming arc sucks because it's fucking boring. It's filler, you could cut out 80% of it without having any impact on the plot. The first part of the arc is great though, and I cannot wait for it. If chapters 500-504 are not the next Suzuki/Wakabayashi episode, then I don't know what will.


Amen, that was the only good part of the arc.


----------



## Kony (Jun 16, 2011)

neshru said:


> The upcoming arc sucks because it's fucking boring. It's filler, you could cut out 80% of it without having any impact on the plot. The first part of the arc is great though, and I cannot wait for it. If chapters 500-504 are not the next Suzuki/Wakabayashi episode, then I don't know what will.



Wow yeesss. chapters 502-503 could give a spectacular Wakabayashi episode.

its nice to dream ...


----------



## Near67 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm still hoping for either chapters 506-507 or 509-510 get a special animator like suzuki or wakabayashi. They deserve special treatment if you think about it. Or i mean, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## neshru (Jun 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> gee i'm SO sorry, will that shut your fucking ass up already?


Yeah, there's no point in going on with this. But it's pretty sad how you seem irritated by it instead of being actually sorry. Shows how little respect you have for the people here that don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2011)

Next arc is a lot more interesting than Kage summit arc. Out of 3 big fights only Danzo vs Sasuke was interesting. Next arc fights in my opinion are more interesting. But this is my opinion anyway.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2011)

^agreed henseforth


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL Neshru got banned?? And I thought he was one of the perfect ones in this forums, LOL even he got his own limits on this forums huh?? But anyways, I wonder if we will ever get a well animated canon arc like the Hunt for Itachi arc with an amazing opening, I miss those days from October 2009-January 2010 was the shit for Shippuden back then.


  I wish it was the same as that time, Hidan & Kakuzu arc comes somewhat close but still nothing special compare to the Hunt for Itachi arc.


----------



## braves41 (Jun 17, 2011)

The Hunt for Itachi arc was an anomaly. Unless they cancel another *Bleach *or *Naruto *movie in the future, I don't see anything similar happening again (though I would like to).


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 17, 2011)

i believe chapters 500-504 will be 1 hour special episode and it deserves great animation
but i believe that maybe not next arc but the other next arc should be made with spectecular animation


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2011)

I doubt so we never has had 1 special from the same top animator. Closest thing were 152-153 (Kawai-Yoshinobu Aohachi) and 196-197 (Yamashita-Kawai). It is possible to have 2 top animators in a row (166,167) but not likely to have 1 top animator for a special. Either way i doubt that we ll see more than 1 top animator in the next arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 17, 2011)

*



			The Hunt for Itachi arc was an anomaly. Unless they cancel another Bleach or Naruto movie in the future, I don't see anything similar happening again (though I would like to).
		
Click to expand...


I'm curious to know why you think that*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 17, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I'm curious to know why you think that*



I think he thinks that cuz with the movies always getting the attention it would be hard to see another well animated canon arc since most of them are focusing on the movie(animators).



braves41 said:


> The Hunt for Itachi arc was an anomaly. Unless they cancel another *Bleach *or *Naruto *movie in the future, I don't see anything similar happening again (though I would like to).


The Hunt for Itachi arc was definitely an anomaly considering that Shippuden was so bad in its first 2 arcs but the Hunt for Itachi arc was really nicely animated, some episodes were kinda bad in the beginning like 114, 116-118, 121-122 but all of that changed when it got to episode 127 then it just became top-notched.


----------



## braves41 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah. Basically, unless they can get better funding for the series by deciding not to spend funds on one of those movies, I don't see another instance where we get 4 episodes with "special animation" of that level of quality within the span of 20 episodes.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 17, 2011)

It was just luck, the Itachi arc happened to come directly after movie production ended. All of the following canon arcs have ended up overlapping with the movies.


----------



## Archah (Jun 17, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The Hunt for Itachi arc was definitely an anomaly considering that Shippuden was so bad in its first 2 arcs but the Hunt for Itachi arc was really nicely animated, some episodes were kinda bad in the beginning like 114, 116-118, 121-122 but all of that changed when it got to episode 127 then it just became top-notched.



That was also because it was when Pierrot started using chief ADs, that helped bad teams a lot to get a better result.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 17, 2011)

insane111 said:


> It was just luck, the Itachi arc happened to come directly after movie production ended. All of the following canon arcs have ended up overlapping with the movies.


It was luck, that's why in a way I hate the 3-tail arc for it's boring ass arc and bad animation/artwork in it but in a way I thank it alot because if it wasn't for that arc, The Hunt for Itachi arc wouldn't be what it is today and that's saying alot for Shippuden, I just wish the Pain Invasion and 5 Kage Summit arc was as good as the Hunt for Itachi arc but I guess that's asking for a lot.



braves41 said:


> Yeah. Basically, unless they can get better funding for the series by deciding not to spend funds on one of those movies, I don't see another instance where we get 4 episodes with "special animation" of that level of quality within the span of 20 episodes.


That's true, it's like Insane111 said, it was luck cuz canon was on when the movie production was done even tho it started back in June back at that time, it was still top-notched when October 2009 came, I guess it all happens to be nicely done when theirs no movie involved, I guess I like it better when they add canon back when their's no movie in the way, that's why the next mini arc will be fucked up on that aspect cuz it's coming animated this summer and the movie is still in production.


  I doubt that they learned from their mistakes from last year and the year before cuz if they did then the recent episodes of the Five Kage Summit arc(except this week's episode) wouldn't have been badly animated and what not, I guess the movie makes more money for them than the anime series does I guess that's why they keep doing this.



Archah said:


> That was also because it was when Pierrot started using chief ADs, that helped bad teams a lot to get a better result.


Ye I agree with you there, like episode 130, 132 & 136 looked decent cuz they had chief AD's helping out on the episodes.


----------



## neshru (Jun 18, 2011)

braves41 said:


> The Hunt for Itachi arc was an anomaly. Unless they cancel another *Bleach *or *Naruto *movie in the future, I don't see anything similar happening again (though I would like to).


They didn't cancel the movie back then though, there was a movie the same year The Hunt for Itachi arc aired (NS Movie 3). It even had solid animation, unlike the fourth movie.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2011)

Speaking of which I never got around to watching it. Is it worth watching?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Speaking of which I never got around to watching it. Is it worth watching?



3rd movie: yes

4th movie: no.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I saw the third movie. My favorite Naruto movie thus far. Thanks for telling me about the fourth though, won't bother unless someone tells me it's amazing and as a fan of Naruto I have to watch it or something.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

What I found really weird is that why was the Pain Invasion arc badly animated but the Fourth Shippuden movie didn't look anything impressive either, like they use most of their budget on the movie, but when you watch that mistake of a fucking shitty movie, their wasn't anything impressive or solid in it, you can even see a lot of bad drawings in the movie and the animation wasn't fully consistent for an high budget anime movie, did Pierrot really drop the salary last year??


----------



## fortysix (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> What I found really weird is that why was the Pain Invasion arc badly animated but the Fourth Shippuden movie didn't look anything impressive either, like they use most of their budget on the movie, but when you watch that mistake of a fucking shitty movie, their wasn't anything impressive or solid in it, you can even see a lot of bad drawings in the movie and the animation wasn't fully consistent for an high budget anime movie, did Pierrot really drop the salary last year??



They probably used a lot of their budget for Wakabayashi and Suzuki. And the only scenes in that movie that stood out even a little were Yamashita's scenes other that that the movie sucked animation wise and story wise


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

fortysix said:


> They probably used a lot of their budget for Wakabayashi and Suzuki. And the only scenes in that movie that stood out even a little were Yamashita's scenes other that that the movie sucked animation wise and story wise


Yeah it seems like it, it's like what Geg said, Atsushi Wakabayashi is that expensive, that's crazy, but I still don't see why Wakabayashi can be so expensive that 80% of the Pain Invasion arc was badly animated and that even the movie itself didn't look impressive in animation/artwork wise and it was the WORST Naruto movie their is, I can't believe they made such a bad movie, even the fight scenes in the movie looked like it was average instead of looking like it will done by professional animators.

  But then again when the 3rd Shippuden movie was being worked on, we are on fillers and just got in the beginning of canon(Hunt for Itachi arc) and it didn't look nicely animated until finally episode 123 came but the movie was pretty much done by that time, and the 3rd Shippuden movie had beautiful animation/artwork, one of the best animated Naruto movie I've ever seen, probably even the best animated movie, but yeah it seems like Suzuki & Wakabayashi were expensive to be used on the Pain Invasion arc that time that's for sure.


   So if Blood Prison were to get great animation/artwork like the 3rd movie, then I really expect the next arc to be badly treated.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah it seems like it, it's like what Geg said, Atsushi Wakabayashi is that expensive, that's crazy, but I still don't see why Wakabayashi can be so expensive that 80% of the Pain Invasion arc was badly animated and that even the movie itself didn't look impressive in animation/artwork wise and it was the WORST Naruto movie their is, I can't believe they made such a bad movie, even the fight scenes in the movie looked like it was average instead of looking like it will done by professional animators.



Well just Wakabayashi is very expensive and they even had a Suzuki episode so that's where most of the budget went but i would gladly sacrifice 15 bad/average episodes for Suzuki and Wakabayashi unlike this arc that didn't have any special episodes but every second episode was above average

For most of the time that the 3rd movie was animated there were fillers so it didn't need god animation but it really amazes me how they pulled the hunt for Itachi arc there were 4 special episodes and two that were almost special.

Probably but i'm hoping for a mini filler arc until the end of the season just when they wrap up on the movie so that the next canon arc can have good animation. It will definately need it


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Well just Wakabayashi is very expensive and they even had a Suzuki episode so that's where most of the budget went but i would gladly sacrifice 15 bad/average episodes for Suzuki and Wakabayashi unlike this arc that didn't have any special episodes but every second episode was above average


That is definitely 100% true, Pierrot pissed me off, they didn't even use the special animation on Sasuke vs Kakashi, that should have been the budget of the arc, that really pisses me off, cuz I doubt Sasuke & Kakashi are going to fight again in the future 9I felt like that was just a one thing only.


  And I know it's just a trailer even tho the trailer has footage of the movie, but Blood Prison animation doesn't look too impressive either just like the 4th movie, which means we might probably have a chance to see Wakabayashi & Suzuki very soon, maybe I think that is cuz I probably didn't see the trailer with HD Quality.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> That is definitely 100% true, Pierrot pissed me off, they didn't even use the special animation on Sasuke vs Kakashi, that should have been the budget of the arc, that really pisses me off, cuz I doubt Sasuke & Kakashi are going to fight again in the future 9I felt like that was just a one thing only.
> 
> It really deserved special animation with a little filler the fight could have been so awesome and even if they didn't give special animation to Sasuke vs Kakashi the could have gave it Naruto vs Sasuke
> 
> And I know it's just a trailer even tho the trailer has footage of the movie, but Blood Prison animation doesn't look too impressive either just like the 4th movie, which means we might probably have a chance to see Wakabayashi & Suzuki very soon, maybe I think that is cuz I probably didn't want the trailer with HD Quality.



Yeah i agree the trailer looked very mediocre the only part in the trailer that had good animation was the part when Naruto was yelling it lasted for a second but it's very good animation it looks like Shingo Yamashita's work


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah it seems like it, it's like what Geg said, Atsushi Wakabayashi is that expensive, that's crazy, but I still don't see why Wakabayashi can be so expensive that 80% of the Pain Invasion arc was badly animated


80%? Really?
I think we did not see the same arc.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> 80%? Really?
> I think we did not see the same arc.


Yeah really, 80% of the Pain Invasion arc was badly animated, only nice looking episodes were 153, 162, 166, 167 & 173.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah really, 80% of the Pain Invasion arc was badly animated, only nice looking episodes were 162, 166, 167 & 173.



It's true that these were the only good episodes but there were some scenes that stood out even in bad episodes like in 163 the frogs fighting the rhinos in 164 when Naruto kicked Pain and when he did the Rasengan smoke bomb there was also a nicely animated scene when smiley face Pain fired his lasers but overall those 4 episodes were the only good ones in the whole arc


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

fortysix said:


> It's true that these were the only good episodes but there were some scenes that stood out even in bad episodes like in 163 the frogs fighting the rhinos in 164 when Naruto kicked Pain and when he did the Rasengan smoke bomb there was also a nicely animated scene when smiley face Pain fired his lasers but overall those 4 episodes were the only good ones in the whole arc


Exactly and I forgot to mention episode 153, that episode was nicely animated as well, oh well what's done is done, atleast it had special episodes unlike the Five Kage Summit arc where that arc stayed tooo true to the manga and then out of no where after the fight with Danzo it just gets into pointless, repetitve flashbacks for like 5-6 episodes straight until the arc is over, now the 5 Kage Summit arc was just ruined for me as much as the Pain Invasion arc, tho Sasuke vs 5 Kages & Sasuke vs Danzo was somewhat decent but not enough for my liking.


  Sasuke vs Kakashi was in need for the special budget, that should have been the budget of the arc but Pierrot has other plans it seems......


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah really, 80% of the Pain Invasion arc was badly animated, only nice looking episodes were 162, 166, 167 & 173.


I fully agree for these episodes, but that's all?
To your opinion, episodes 152 to 155 are not a part of Pain arc? The announcement of Jiraiya's death and the sage mode training don't count?
And episodes 159 and 168 are not nice looking eps?
link#2


It also means the episode 172 is not a good episode for you?


----------



## fortysix (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Exactly and I forgot to mention episode 153, that episode was nicely animated as well, oh well what's done is done, atleast it had special episodes unlike the Five Kage Summit arc where that arc stayed tooo true to the manga and then out of no where after the fight with Danzo it just gets into pointless, repetitve flashbacks for like 5-6 episodes straight until the arc is over, now the 5 Kage Summit arc was just ruined for me as much as the Pain Invasion arc, tho Sasuke vs 5 Kages & Sasuke vs Danzo was somewhat decent but not enough for my liking.
> 
> 
> Sasuke vs Kakashi was in need for the special budget, that should have been the budget of the arc but Pierrot has other plans it seems......



I never really liked the Kage summit arc in the manga but the anime just ruined it completely the special animation could have been used for alot of fights this arc had alot of potential but it was waisted. This arc will be forgiven if Blood Prison has good animation like the earlier Naruto movies. I loved the next arc in the manga though i just hope that the movie production will end by the time it starts


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 19, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I never really liked the Kage summit arc in the manga but the anime just ruined it completely the special animation could have been used for alot of fights this arc had alot of potential but it was waisted.


I think exactly the opposite. 
Episode 199 with the Kages leaving their village is really cool.
Ep 200 is very nice looking one.
202 is a full action packed episode, with so many fighters, great drawings and good animation.
204 has a great animation, with the mizukage and the Tsuchikage against Sasuke.
Eps 209 and 211 are really fucking good, with great filler action, and emotive flashbacks for Danz?'s death.

Too much flashbacks from the first gen for the episodes 212 and 213, but when I see the flashbacks in the episode 216, I can say we are at the end of a great arc.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I fully agree for these episodes, but that's all?
> To your opinion, episodes 152 to 155 are not a part of Pain arc? The announcement of Jiraiya's death and the sage mode training don't count?
> And episodes 159 and 168 are not nice looking eps?
> link#2
> ...


If you read below, you would know that I forgot to mention episode 153, and episode 168 wasn't nicely animated, the kick Naruto gave Pain, the Futon rasenshuriken scene & the animation sucked in that episode.

   Don't try and act like what I'm saying isn't true cuz 80% of it was garbage and episode 172 wasn't anything special either like it or not.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 19, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I think exactly the opposite.
> Episode 199 with the Kages leaving their village is really cool.
> Ep 200 is very nice looking one.
> 202 is a full action packed episode, with so many fighters, great drawings and good animation.
> ...



animation wise it was great though i would prefer a special episode over 10 good ones but that's just me i expected a lot more of this arc in the anime they could have expanded the Sasuke and Kakashi fight and the Naruto and Sasuke fight and i think they wasted too much time on flashbacks overall the arc isn't the best one but it's far from the worst.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> If you read below, you would know that I forgot to mention episode 153


Yeah, I read it after posting my message. 
And overall, the episode 168 covers the dialogue between Naruto and Minato... and it's a great scene for me.

But what I feel when I read your messages, it's that : "no action = bad episode".
It's not my point of view.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

fortysix said:


> animation wise it was great though i would prefer a special episode over 10 good ones but that's just me i expected a lot more of this arc in the anime they could have expanded the Sasuke and Kakashi fight and the Naruto and Sasuke fight and i think they wasted too much time on flashbacks overall the arc isn't the best one but it's far from the worst.


Exactly my point, Taka vs Kumo was nice in artwork, animation wasnt tooo spectacular and the fight stayed tooo true to the manga, same with Bee vs Kisame, fight sucked in manga and sucked in anime with bad animation/artwork, Sasuke vs Danzo was better in the manga than the anime, Sasuke vs Kakashi was meant to be the budget fight but Pierrot half-assed that, instead filling up over 5-6 episodes with flashbacks to drag on the arc when its near its conclusion and give the latest episode a great animation/artwork when that could have atleast been used on Sasuke vs Kakashi.


   The 5 Kage Summit arc was mediocre on anime, it wasn't the best at all, the best arc was the Hunt for Itachi arc.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Exactly my point, Taka vs Kumo was nice in artwork, animation wasnt tooo spectacular and the fight stayed tooo true to the manga, same with Bee vs Kisame, fight sucked in manga and sucked in anime with bad animation/artwork, Sasuke vs Danzo was better in the manga than the anime, Sasuke vs Kakashi was meant to be the budget fight but Pierrot half-assed that, instead filling up over 5-6 episodes with flashbacks to drag on the arc when its near its conclusion and give the latest episode a great animation/artwork when that could have atleast been used on Sasuke vs Kakashi.
> 
> 
> The 5 Kage Summit arc was mediocre on anime, it wasn't the best at all, the best arc was the Hunt for Itachi arc.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2011)

For me this arc wasn't as good as Pain invasion arc and Hunt for Itachi arc. Both plot-wise and animation-wise. Not only it had 5 episodes (212-216) of part 1 flashbacks out of 19 but also i can remember only 3 episodes with a really good animation/artwork (204,209,211) and no special episodes (209 was the closest thing to special i think but even it had like almost 10 minutes of flashbacks). The beginning of it was ok but the last part was too dragged on.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jun 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> also i can remember only 3 episodes with a really good animation/artwork (204,209,211)



197, and 198 had really good art and animation too! 200, 202 and 208 wern't bad either.

It really confuses me why Kumiko Horikoshi (200, 208) never seems to do action episodes. She always seems to do episodes right before or right after big fights, such as 129 (right before Jiraiya/Pain fight), 141 (right after Sasuke/Itachi fight), 200 (right before Sasuke/Raikage fight) and 208 (in between Killerbee/Kisame and Sasuke/ Danzou fights).

Why this team wasn't used on Killerbee vs Kisame, I don't know. The closest action orientated episode this team has given us is Guren vs the Three Tails


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2011)

197-198 in my opinion had nothing special to use such good team as Shigeki+Yamashita. So while animation was good episodes were nothing special overall. I can agree on 202. It had nice art and good enough material covered. So yes 202,204,209,211 were good. On the other hand some important episodes  like Kisame vs Bee (207),Sasuke vs Danzo (210) were bad or average like A vs Sasuke(203).


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> 197-198 in my opinion had nothing special to use such good team as Shigeki+Yamashita. So while animation was good episodes were nothing special overall. I can agree on 202. It had nice art and good enough material covered. So yes 202,204,209,211 were good. On the other hand some important episodes  like Kisame vs Bee (207),Sasuke vs Danzo (210) were bad or average like A vs Sasuke(203).


I can't disagree at all, I agree, 5 Kage Summit arc had good normal animation that beats the Pain Invasion arc by far but nothing special like the Hunt for Itachi arc in animation wise and special animation wise enough said, but atleast the Pain Invasion arc had two special episodes. The 5 Kage Summit stayed too true to the manga which was annoying, Sasuke vs Danzo in 209 was the closest one to be a special episode but half of the episode were flashbacks.


   Out of no where when episode 212 started, they started filling up the rest of the arc with flashbacks, the 5 Kage Summit was ruined.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> i can remember only 3 episodes with a really good animation/artwork (204,209,211)



You forgot to mention 216 the animation and art was amazing well the first part anyway. There was a lot of animation by Yamashita in the first half


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2011)

I have seen the first part of 216 like several times so good animation or not it was just a good flashback nothing special/contributive to the original story. Episodes 212-216 were too dragged on (even more than first Shippuuden arc episodes).


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 21, 2011)

Man, they are making a movie right know, in my opinion this arc was so great even good animators are making the movie, but the real important arc is next arc, then i am waiting at least 1-2 episodes suzuki or wakabayashi, but i believe next arc is going to be far greater than this arc because there will be no movie to be made. I dont need to say the other next arc because it *must be* perfect


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 21, 2011)

> because there will be no movie to be made



What? Why no movie to be made???  There will be a ninth and tenth movie!!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 21, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> Man, they are making a movie right know, in my opinion this arc was so great even good animators are making the movie, but the real important arc is next arc, then i am waiting at least 1-2 episodes suzuki or wakabayashi, but i believe next arc is going to be far greater than this arc because there will be no movie to be made. I dont need to say the other next arc because it *must be* perfect


The arc is going to be animated this summer so I doubt it will be anything but perfect as you want it to be lol.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> What? Why no movie to be made???  There will be a ninth and tenth movie!!



Who cares about the movies?
Only stupid plot that suck all the money and budget from the television series.

And I'm adding the fourth boring movie. No plot, no animation... and the budget for the Pain arc, anyway, ruined.

The only reason to make movies, it's for the money. If japanese people doesn't go to watch these, a day they will finally stop.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 21, 2011)

*Speaking of the movies, Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower is still selling*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 21, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Who cares about the movies?
> Only stupid plot that suck all the money and budget from the television series.
> 
> And I'm adding the fourth boring movie. No plot, no animation... and the budget for the Pain arc, anyway, ruined.
> ...


I agree with you, Hiruko93 loves the movies so that's him, I personally hate and don't care for the Naruto movies as well(but I like seeing them dubbed tho) but other than that I don't business for them, the 5th Movie sounds interesting cuz it's finally being done by a really good novel writer.

  Even with the 4th movie having mediocre animation and funny artwork at some places, the Pain Invasion arc was still ruined regardless lmfao.


   I think probably even people in Japan are probably getting tired of the Naruto movies now probably after watching Lost Tower.



Animeblue said:


> *Speaking of the movies, Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower is still selling*


That's actually a Naruto movie that I won't watch or care for dubbed 100%, it was the worst Naruto movie and I don't even know why people in Japan are buying that shit after they seen it in theaters last year.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 21, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I agree with you, Hiruko93 loves the movies so that's him, I personally hate and don't care for the Naruto movies as well(but I like seeing them dubbed tho) but other than that I don't business for them, the 5th Movie sounds interesting cuz it's finally being done by a really good novel writer.
> 
> Even with the 4th movie having mediocre animation and funny artwork at some places, the Pain Invasion arc was still ruined regardless lmfao.
> 
> ...




I actually think that the Japanese like the movies since there are so many dvd sales and the movies make good money in theaters and that money probably allows the series to have a bigger budget (Maybe? I'm not actually sure how that budget thing works)


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 21, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I actually think that the Japanese like the movies since there are so many dvd sales and the movies make good money in theaters and that money probably allows the series to have a bigger budget (Maybe? I'm not actually sure how that budget thing works)


I'm sure the movie production budget is a big help to the Studio Pierrot company no doubt, but dunno if it helps them increase the budget for the anime once the movies are done being shown.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 21, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I'm sure the movie production budget is a big help to the Studio Pierrot company no doubt, but dunno if it helps them increase the budget for the anime once the movies are done being shown.


I was talking about the money from the dvd sales but again i'm not sure where do they get the budget from


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2011)

Forth movie was on 7 or 8 th place in the box office rating in the last year (among with over action movies like Solt etc.).


----------



## Archah (Jun 23, 2011)

Episode 217 had some key animators of last Kouda Masayuki's episode (209), and Ukulele Zenjirou is back after 20 episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 23, 2011)

Archah said:


> Episode 217 had some key animators of last Kouda Masayuki's episode (209), and Ukulele Zenjirou is back after 20 episodes.



Weird. The style of this new AD is a bit rough, rude. Especially the lines.


----------



## Kony (Jun 23, 2011)

A respectable AD compared to many other !


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 23, 2011)

Staff of episode 217

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
筑紫大介

絵コンテ
拙者五郎

作画監督
竹田逸子

原画
福世真奈美 大薮恭平 大久保富彦 桑野佳子
ウクレレ善似郎 丸山泰英 木下裕孝 松本昌代
とみながまり 山田歩

第二原画
三木宣人

ぴえろ福岡分室
大久保美香 江藤鮎子

ぴえろ作画室
池田結姫 藤田亜耶乃


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 24, 2011)

Episode 217 : I don't know why exactly, but I find them both cute... on the second screencap, she seems to grip her arms more than necessary 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 27, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Episode 217 : I don't know why exactly, but I find them both cute... on the second screencap, she seems to grip her arms more than necessary
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is it me, or does Karin's head look bigger than Kakashi's in those shots?


----------



## neshru (Jun 30, 2011)

next episode looks like quality... Kouda again?


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Next episode = great art and animation.

Classical rota with Yamashita?


----------



## Kony (Jun 30, 2011)

He looks awesome. Guy !
For the AD hmmm, Kouda again ? Perhaps a collaboration between several good ADs.

It seems better than 186, 198 ans 204. So Yamashita, I don't know...

Waiting for the full preview !


----------



## fortysix (Jun 30, 2011)

from what i saw from the preview the next episode will be Kouda or Gorou or both maybe but definately not Yamashita


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 30, 2011)

*preview of #219
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5IsC5xQac4[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Kony (Jun 30, 2011)

The Shizune's scene looks so beautiful.

Animeblue, you see when I talk you about art and effects, I thought of that.


----------



## braves41 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like Yamashita to me. I wonder who's the director since there are some nice choices in the preview when it comes to photography effects and coloring. Maybe Nigorikawa?


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mmmm. I don't think it's Gorou. The movement we can see at 0:05 doesn't match with his usual influence on the episode.

Kouda... can be possible, I think is overused. 216 - 219 only 2 episodes....
A new AD, maybe?

My bet is Yamashita, as I first said.


----------



## Kony (Jun 30, 2011)

From the neshru's analysis, I don't recognize Yamashita's style.
I could be wrong.
Perhaps as Key animator .


----------



## fortysix (Jun 30, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Looks like Yamashita to me. I wonder who's the director since there are some nice choices in the preview when it comes to photography effects and coloring. Maybe Nigorikawa?



I highly doubt  that it's Yamashita. Yamashita has a unique way of drawing wrinkles on clothes and has a specific style when animating mouth movement i haven't seen any of those traits in this preview. I think it's Kouda or atleast half of the episode is Kouda


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Urgh, the team that did 218 need to go. How they can be classed as professional animators, I don't know.

Anyway, I think 219 is Gorou. Kouda has been far too common recently to show up again, and it doesnt look like Yamashita.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 30, 2011)

Next episode animation is superb!! I think Kouda and maybe some Yamashita's scenes.
However don't you think that high quality episodes are increasing in number?


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2011)

> Urgh, the team that did 218 need to go. How they can be classed as professional animators, I don't know.
> Anyway, I think 219 is Gorou. Kouda has been far too common recently to show up again, and it doesnt look like Yamashita.


Well this was the same team that did 210 (and 201). So next episode will be by the same team that did 211 i think.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Next episode animation is superb!! I think Kouda and maybe some Yamashita's scenes.
> However don't you think that high quality episodes are increasing in number?



In this arc yes but that's because this arc didn't have any special episodes just alot of good ones


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2011)

Well not a lot, 4-5 really good from 19. Anyway next episode will be from the next arc. Chapters from episodes 217-220 were transitional chapters between the kage summit arc and the current manga arc.


----------



## neshru (Jun 30, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Urgh, the team that did 218 need to go. How they can be classed as professional animators, I don't know.


huh? It looked totally fine to me. A regular low budget episode.


----------



## fortysix (Jun 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Well not a lot, 4-5 really good from 19. Anyway next episode will be from the next arc. Chapters from episodes 217-220 were transitional chapters between the kage summit arc and the current manga arc.



well i think they will drag out these half filler episodes until the start of the new opening then the new arc will start around episode 231


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2011)

> huh? It looked totally fine to me. A regular low budget episode.


I think that he hasn't seen Gai vs Gai (ep. 24). For me this ep. wasn't very bad.


> well i think they will drag out these half filler episodes until the start of the new opening then the new arc will start around episode 231


May be but according to the ep. summaries ep. 222 will be about chapter 491-492 or so.I doubt that they ll enter 9 episodes of filler after it.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Urgh, the team that did 218 need to go. How they can be classed as professional animators, I don't know.



Nah. It's ok. Simply for a useless episode we can have "bad" animation, there is anything to complain about.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think next week is either Gorou or Yamashita but none of the face expressions matches the work of Yamashita so maybe Gorou and just like that how amazing that now their wasting good budget on filler episodes instead of canon arc, we get 5 episodes of recap fucking flashbacks, canon arc is now over and now their giving fillers good animation/artwork something you would expect Pierrot to do, this anime is fucking dead, this is why I said Pierrot sucks at handling and the making the right choices for this anime.

  And people are going to come up with lame excuses that the animators are working on the movie so that's why canon is fucked up, yeah fucking right, from the looks of it, they had enough money to make the fights enjoyable but they just didn't use it cuz they rather spend good budget on fillers and leave canon to the dust.



      Anyways today's episode animation/artwork was pretty low but it was a talking episode so who cares.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I think next week is either Gorou or Yamashita but none of the face expressions matches the work of Yamashita so maybe Gorou



But, when there is Gorou around, we can see his influence in the movement. The preview doesn't show anything (example: at 0:05 of the preview link) like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nK_zVKjPm4[/YOUTUBE]
_Thanks Animeblue_

Preview pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 













Well, if is Gorou, then is a bit busy (probably for the movie) and doesn't touch up too much.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 30, 2011)

*I think I'll agreed with Brave that Atsushi Nigorikawa is the Episode Director and that Hiroyuki Yamashita is Animation Director.

Like Darkap said if it is Gorou, we usually see his influence because he usually go wild when he doing in Naruto episode

#218 Staff List 

脚本
宮田由佳

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
北川正人

絵コンテ
鷹橋若人

作画監督
嵩本樹、洪範錫

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
古矢好二　管藤剛　平田賢一　舩生拓磨
洪範錫　春日久美子　山下悟

*


----------



## Kony (Jun 30, 2011)

My prediction for July :

219: Seiko Asai + Kengo Matsumoto
220: Naoki Takahashi and his team
221: Hiromi Yoshinuma
222: Shigeki Kawai (+ someone perhaps)
223: Hong Rong


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Credit list for episode 218 (who cares... XD )

脚本
宮田由佳

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
北川正人

絵コンテ
鷹橋若人

作画監督
嵩本樹、洪範錫

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
古矢好二　管藤剛　平田賢一　舩生拓磨
洪範錫　春日久美子　山下悟


----------



## fortysix (Jun 30, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> But, when there is Gorou around, we can see his influence in the movement. The preview doesn't show anything (example: at 0:05 of the preview link) like this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nK_zVKjPm4[/YOUTUBE]
> _Thanks Animeblue_
> ...



You're right it doesn't look like Gorou and the movement lines don't look like Kouda either but the other shots of the preview look like Kouda especially the Neji one. (lol that third picture kinda looks like Tsutomo Oshiro the animator from team 4)


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Kony said:


> My prediction for July :
> 
> 219: Seiko Asai + Kengo Matsumoto
> 220: Naoki Takahashi and his team
> ...



Hiromi Yoshinuma is busy. His predicted episode (215) was directed by a new AD. Naoki Takanashi is lost somewhere else too, from episode 207 (that bad episode).

My prediction

219 - Hiroyuki Yamashita
220 - Anna Yamaguchi or Yuki Kinoshita (yep, they are always around. Yamaguchi did some work recently on this arc as 2nd key animator)
221 - can't think anything 
222 - Hong Rong
223 - Eum Ik-Hyun (from that pic in the article about this filler)


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 30, 2011)

That preview looks nothing like Seiko Asai + Kengo Matsumoto, it's either Hiroyuki Yamashita or Shigeki Kawai + Kumiko Horikoshi


----------



## Gellin (Jun 30, 2011)

hi guys 

My prediction

219 : hiroyuki yamashita + masayuki kouda
220 : Naoki Takahashi
221 : Hong Rong 
222 : Shigeki Kawai
223 : Eum-ik-hyun


----------



## Neelix (Jun 30, 2011)

Gellin said:


> My prediction
> 
> 219 : hiroyuki yamashita + masayuki kouda



What the...you're supposed to use logic in your prediction, dont just make your own dream teams.


----------



## Near67 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, here's what i predict:

219: Some new animator i guess xD
220: Hong Rong
221: Kumiko Horikoshi
222: Naoki Takahashi or Yuki Kinoshita/Anna Yamaguchi (hope not)
223: Ik-Hyun Eum

I really hope part of my prediction doesn't come true :S


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2011)

Next week is almost definitely the same setup as 209. Direction/storyboard by Sugai, animation direction by Kouda.


----------



## Gellin (Jun 30, 2011)

Neelix said:


> What the...you're supposed to use logic in your prediction, dont just make your own dream teams.



It is not my dream team 
In the preview , like Kouda teams a yamashita teams
Maybe , Kouda works key animator

* sorry my english very bad


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 30, 2011)

Very Yamashita-ish preview. I see a lot of him in there. Expecting Kouda to be in charge of the AD position. Looking foward to it.


----------



## neshru (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't really see Yamashita in the preview. It doesn't look like him, it doesn't move like him. I'll be surprised if Kouda is not the man in charge.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 30, 2011)

I though The Gai part looked like him. The fingers on him looked like Yamashita's style. Also the Lee part kind of looked like him. But not sure. Just have to wait and see if he worked on it or not.


----------



## Kony (Jul 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> Next week is almost definitely the same setup as 209. Direction/storyboard by Sugai, animation direction by Kouda.



Ok thanks.


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*219* - _TBA_
*220* - Hong Rong
*221* - Naoki Takahashi
*222* - Eum lk-Hyun 
*223* - Shigeki Kawai


----------



## fortysix (Jul 5, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *219* - _TBA_
> *220* - Hong Rong
> ...



pretty good list considering the fillers


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 5, 2011)

219 is TBA? Then it's a new director at 90% as the episode 215.

Complete details? Storyboard? Episode Director? Script?


----------



## Near67 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice. So we're only getting 2 good episodes in the next 5-6 weeks? 
Anyway, i hope they're saving up budget for the important episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Near67 said:


> Nice. So we're only getting 2 good episodes in the next 5-6 weeks?
> Anyway, i hope they're saving up budget for the important episodes.



I think the Shigeki episode will be normal and not as good as the "special" episode. It's a filler without so much action after all.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

How wonderful, episode 220,221 & 222 are canon episodes and we are getting bad animation/artwork on them but episode 219 & 223 are fillers and we are getting good animation/artwork, see what I mean, they love to always waste good money on the pointless shit while canon looks like garbage, smh.


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> 219 is TBA? Then it's a new director at 90% as the episode 215.
> 
> Complete details? Storyboard? Episode Director? Script?



No, the only reason 219 is TBA is because newtype screwed up last month and listed the 7th as having no episode when it really does have one. Now it's just continuing on starting with the 14th, basically skipping over episode 219.

We won't know any info on 219 until it airs.

for the rest of the episodes:

220:
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki
Director: Kanryou Kishikawa
Storyboard: Tsutomu Naniwa
AD: Hong Rong

221:
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo
Director: Naoki Horiuchi
Storyboard: Yutaka Kagawa
AD: Naoki Takahashi

222:
Script: Shin Yoshida
Director: Kiyomu Fukuda
Storyboard: Kiyomu Fukuda
AD: Ik-Hyun Eum

223:
Writer: Junki Takegami
Director: Mitsutoshi Satou
Storyboard: Wakoudo Takahashi
AD: Shigeki Kawai


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> No, the only reason 219 is TBA is because newtype screwed up last month and listed the 7th as having no episode when it really does have one. Now it's just continuing on starting with the 14th, basically skipping over episode 219.
> 
> We won't know any info on 219 until it airs.



Ok, Now I understand the TBA


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> How wonderful, episode 220,221 & 222 are canon episodes and we are getting bad animation/artwork on them but episode 219 & 223 are fillers and we are getting good animation/artwork, see what I mean, they love to always waste good money on the pointless shit while canon looks like garbage, smh.



These canon mixed with fillers doesn't need any animation in particular.
P.S.: 219 and 223 are, actually, the same as the other episodes: same fillers mixed with canon scenes.


----------



## Gellin (Jul 5, 2011)

219 : 

I think work Masayuki kouda
Color in preview it is like color ep 194


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm still saying Masayuki Kouda will be AD, with some animation from Yamashita. I can't wait until they get that Gorou/Kouda combination going again. I love Kouda's episodes no matter what, but with Gorou as ED, it's got a speacial kind of vibe to it. Gorou also done animation in the episodes he worked with, so you pretty much get the whole thing.


----------



## Kony (Jul 5, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> These canon mixed with fillers doesn't need any animation in particular.
> P.S.: 219 and 223 are, actually, the same as the other episodes: same fillers mixed with canon scenes.



totally agree


----------



## Corax (Jul 5, 2011)

> I'm still saying Masayuki Kouda


Well according to the rota it must be him. Previous episode was by the team that did 210.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 5, 2011)

Corax said:


> Well according to the rota it must be him. Previous episode was by the team that did 210.



And the good thing is, look how much the quality of show goes up having someone like him or yamashita as AD every few episodes like this.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 5, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> And the good thing is, look how much the quality of show goes up having someone like him or yamashita as AD every few episodes like this.




While i like Kouda and Yamashita i prefer a lot of mediocre episodes and one special instead of having good episodes every 4 or 5 episodes. And i think they're wasting Yamashita by having him work as AD anymore, one of the things that made his animation special is that we didn't get to see it alot and since he's started working as AD it's like he isn't really trying that hard


----------



## Kony (Jul 5, 2011)

fortysix said:


> While i like Kouda and Yamashita i prefer a lot of mediocre episodes and one special instead of having good episodes every 4 or 5 episodes. And i think they're wasting Yamashita by having him work as AD anymore, one of the things that made his animation special is that we didn't get to see it alot and since he's started working as AD it's like he isn't really trying that hard



Yes.

Where is Suzuki ??


223-166 = 57 episodes without him!
(But the first 60 episodes was the worst period to me.)


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 5, 2011)

fortysix said:


> While i like Kouda and Yamashita i prefer a lot of mediocre episodes and one special instead of having good episodes every 4 or 5 episodes. And i think they're wasting Yamashita by having him work as AD anymore, one of the things that made his animation special is that we didn't get to see it alot and since he's started working as AD it's like he isn't really trying that hard



Well I kinda agree. I would like to get a special episode after some mediocre ones, but that doesn't necessarly mean that a special episode can come while having episodes from Kouda. We've just not had any. I agree with the Yamashita thing. He works better as just an animator under someone. They need to get a good Episode director and good staff with him, and it could be really good. His episodes are crisp though. Great lip syncing as well.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 5, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> They need to get a good Episode director and good staff with him, and it could be really good. His episodes are crisp though. Great lip syncing as well.



I agree but his episodes didn't have any really noticable animators working on them exept him, as far as i know, but i like the fact that he touches up the art alot in his episodes, well i hope 219 will have a scene by him, if it's a Kouda episode i'm almost 100% sure that he'll do some animation


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 5, 2011)

*Actually Fortysix, there was few in #204 like Tokuyuki Matsutake and Koji Yabuno*


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 5, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *219* - _TBA_
> *220* - Hong Rong
> ...


Thank you!

The Shipp?den special 221/222 won't be that special... 

Naoki Takahashi did a good work on episode 199, with all the Kage leaving their village to go to the summit, but I found his work as AD on the episode 188 mediocre ( the second episode of the Shipp?den special based on Naruto and Jiraiya during the last filler arc ), and very bad on the episode 207, with the most part of Kisame/Killer Bee fight.

And even if it will be mostly a filler episode, I'm really happy to learn Shigeki Kawai is coming back to be AD on a full episode.


And can't wait for 219 "eternal rivals clash" ?pisode!


----------



## Near67 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol i agree with Fullazare, the "hour special" won't be that especial at all. Though, i'm glad that those two mediocre animators are working on talking episodes, judging by the titles


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 5, 2011)

Near67 said:


> Though, i'm glad that those two mediocre animators are working on talking episodes, judging by the titles


Yeah, the episode 221 should be a good episode, only if there are no action scenes to animate.
Can someone remind me which were the Eum lk-Hyun episodes?


----------



## fortysix (Jul 5, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Actually Fortysix, there was few in #204 like Tokuyuki Matsutake and Koji Yabuno*



Really? I had no idea I thought that he did all the good scenes in his episodes and the rest were just mediocre animators and that their art looked so good because he touched it up


----------



## Combine (Jul 5, 2011)

Kony said:


> Where is Suzuki?


Waiting for a character he likes to have screen time. That's the rumor anyway, that he only animates episodes when a character he likes has a major part (hence why he only did the Hinata episode in the Pain arc, and why he did two Shikamaru episodes in the Immortals arc).


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 6, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Can someone remind me which were the Eum lk-Hyun episodes?



All those episodes with the weird jerky animation style. His last four were 176, 185, 205, 214.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kony said:


> Yes.
> 
> Where is Suzuki ??
> 
> ...



I predict that we will see him in some months...
Well, this would be my dream.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 6, 2011)

Combine said:


> Waiting for a character he likes to have screen time. That's the rumor anyway, that he only animates episodes when a character he likes has a major part (hence why he only did the Hinata episode in the Pain arc, and why he did two Shikamaru episodes in the Immortals arc).



That's just a rumor i think, He'll do any episode if he's paid enough


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2011)

Kony said:


> Yes.
> 
> Where is Suzuki ??
> 
> ...


Suzuki worked in that Naruto-Uniqlo OVA too, right?


----------



## Kony (Jul 6, 2011)

It's true !


----------



## fortysix (Jul 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Suziki worked in that Naruto-Uniqlo OVA too, right?



He did but that was way back in January


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2011)

*



			Really? I had no idea I thought that he did all the good scenes in his episodes and the rest were just mediocre animators and that their art looked so good because he touched it up
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, I believe Koji Yabuno part starts right after the opening up until the last rock piece fall. He worked on several episode of Naruto


Spoiler:  



















TsuruxSuzuki

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7T9k3h5cgg[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Kony (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok. When i saw this episode, I notice this part. But I didn't know Koji Yabuno, now I do.

I love his style. The first pic (Gaara) makes me pek


----------



## Kony (Jul 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, I believe Koji Yabuno part starts right after the opening up until the last rock piece fall. He worked on several episode of Naruto
> 
> ...



What is the name of this anime please ?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2011)

*Oh that from the Kaze no Yojimbo game, but here a scene from the anime

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpB6t4-kUN0[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> Yeah, I believe Koji Yabuno part starts right after the opening up until the last rock piece fall. He worked on several episode of Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




i really liked that part in 204 especially the smoke effects





Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> TsuruxSuzuki
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7T9k3h5cgg[/YOUTUBE]*



what anime is it from and how recent is it?
It looks amazing totally Suzuki's style


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2011)

*the intro is recently, but the anime clip is old*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *the intro is recently, but the anime clip is old*



Do you know what anime is it?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kaze no Yojimbo, TsuruxSuzuki did episode #13 and #25

screenshots from#13
*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Kaze no Yojimbo *



Ok thanks for the info


----------



## fortysix (Jul 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Oh that from the Kaze no Yojimbo game, but here a scene from the anime
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpB6t4-kUN0[/YOUTUBE]
> *



Is that one Suzuki too? the mouth movements look like Suzuki


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2011)

*Yes, it's from Kaze no Yojimbo#25 *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yes, I remember you posting that AB, awile back. Yeah that's pretty much all Suzuki.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 6, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> All those episodes with the weird jerky animation style. His last four were 176, 185, 205, 214.


Ok thanks.
So the Shippuden special will be common...


----------



## braves41 (Jul 6, 2011)

The "jerky" style is done from Tsutomu Ohshiro animating in the Kanada stlye (albeit not very well). The rest of the animators invovled in those episode are from Jiwoo. It's basically the lowest budget episodes in the show's regular rotation from what I can tell.


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2011)

Well the lowest had episodes from Yamaguchi/Kinoshita/Morita/Beom-Seok Hong/Takanashi i think. Em-Ik-Hun episodes at least have some style in them.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 6, 2011)

braves41 said:


> The "jerky" style is done from Tsutomu Ohshiro animating in the Kanada stlye (albeit not very well). The rest of the animators invovled in those episode are from Jiwoo. It's basically the lowest budget episodes in the show's regular rotation from what I can tell.




I love Oshiro's animations i really have no idea why everyone hates him


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hoping for some good animated scene in the new ED, like the one directed by Yamashita with the song by DOMINO.

But I doubt it.... movie production time....


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ending*

*Storyboard, direction, animation, backgrounds:* Atsushi Wakabayashi


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like this episode was Kouda and it seems like there was no Yamashita in this episode as far as i could see


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> *Ending*
> Storyboard, direction, animation, backgrounds: Atsushi Wakabayashi



wow so that's why he was always around working on Bleach. I expected a lot better from him, the ending almost didn't have any animation at all


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> *Ending*
> 
> *Storyboard, direction, animation, backgrounds:* Atsushi Wakabayashi


Yeah, that's what I thought from the drawing style


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesomeee! So Wakabayashi is back on Naruto Shippuuden. I want hime somewhere in the future as AD or key animator in an episode!

Great episode aswell. It was Kouda work.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great episode and a great ED too for mostly being a lot of still images. I love how Wakabayashi included a callback to ep. 167. The backlash to that episode can't keep him down. lol

It looked Gorou Sessha's work was present on two cuts around the 11 minute mark, but I don't see him in the credits. Possibly uncredited work? It also seems like Pierrot promoted a few of its 2nd KAs and even in-betweeners to do some actual key animation for this episode.

EDIT: Okay, this has to be Gorou.


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2011)

It could be that guy that did a scene in a similar style in 209. Any overlapping animators?

Another thing I'm surprised about is that Yamashita wasn't in the credits, because the meeting scene with Naruto and all his friends looked a lot like him. I get the feeling everyone at Pierrot is trying to copy him these days.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> It could be that guy that did a scene in a similar style in 209. Any overlapping animators?



You mean this one?


----------



## braves41 (Jul 7, 2011)

Overlapping animators are: Tatsuya Koyanagi and Rinako Nishihara, both are from Pierrot. I'm sticking to my guess for now. Seems like a more plausible explanation than another animator on Pierrot copying Gorou's style exactly.

EDIT: Okay, the photo above doesn't really have the kind of disfigurement that's present in those pics I posted. There's no gaps between limbs.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

braves41 said:


> EDIT: Okay, the photo above doesn't really have the kind of disfigurement that's present in those pics I posted. There's no gaps between limbs.



Yeah you're right Gorou's style is way more over the top


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2011)

*So Masayuki Kouda was the animation director for #219 after all, and Atsushi Wakabayashi did the ending  interesting*


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> It could be that guy that did a scene in a similar style in 209. Any overlapping animators?
> 
> Another thing I'm surprised about is that Yamashita wasn't in the credits, because the meeting scene with Naruto and all his friends looked a lot like him. I get the feeling everyone at Pierrot is trying to copy him these days.



Yep, it looked like him.... but wasn't in the credit list.
Surprised aswell.

I see Gorou style too... but same as Yamashita.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2011)

*Staff list for #219 and the Ending

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
菅井嘉浩

作画監督
甲田正行

原画
ぴえろ作画室
小柳達也　豆塚あす香　藤田亜耶乃　池田結姫
大河原烈　西原理奈子　渡辺葉瑠　朱暁

三木宣人　大藪恭平　山口杏奈　津曲大介
山田あゆみ　青木里枝　月乃夢歩　美間寛子

第二原画
小山恵美　富田恵美　チョン・ヨンフン　松本昌代
　　　

新ED

演出・絵コンテ・作画・背景
若林厚史

撮影
小田真也*


----------



## Kony (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok like Geg said, Kouda / Sugai.

But I really think this episode is the best in terms of animation/artwork , for the 5 Kage Summit ARc !


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Kony said:


> Ok like Geg said, Kouda / Sugai.
> 
> But I really think this episode is the best in terms of animation/artwork , for the 5 Kage Summit ARc !


Last week was the last episode for the 5 Kage Summit arc


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Last week was the last episode for the 5 Kage Summit arc



I'm seeing the end of the arc with the special 221-222. But this can be only my think.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 7, 2011)

When I saw the ending, I thought that's all Wakabayashi, but damn, didn't know he done the whole thing. Wish it could of had some more stuff going on rather than the stills. Still, awesome ending.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 7, 2011)

The episode 219 was awesome, but Ibiki's assitant is scary...  


*Spoiler*: __ 











Poor Karin...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 7, 2011)

^  I had to laugh.


----------



## Pagatcha (Jul 7, 2011)

interesting how suzuki uses 24 fps for screaming (Kaze), reminded me of episode 19 of naruto


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 7, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I'm seeing the end of the arc with the special 221-222. But this can be only my think.


Actually, your right, why? Cuz today's episode was mostly filler with 20% canon and next week is mostly canon, and the 1 hour special episode coming on the 28th is still canon, so yeah I guess canon ends in episode 222.


----------



## Gellin (Jul 7, 2011)

Like gorou style


----------



## insane111 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice to see Waka is still around. I'm gonna guess that he will do the fight revolving around chapter 497, since that's pretty much his type of thing (and the ending hints at it as well).


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 8, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Nice to see Waka is still around. I'm gonna guess that he will do the fight revolving around chapter 497, since that's pretty much his type of thing (and the ending hints at it as well).



Ahhhh
Now I want this dreamy setup

497 - Atsushi Wakabayashi
498 - Eum-Ik Hyun (it's talking...)
499+500 page9 - Hiroyuki Yamashita
500 page10+501+502+503+504 - Hirofumi Suzuki (1 hour special with only suzuki <3)

I know it's a dream and this will never happen. Too high budget episodes... but these manga chapters are so awesome


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jul 8, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Nice to see Waka is still around. I'm gonna guess that he will do the fight revolving around chapter 497, since that's pretty much his type of thing (and the ending hints at it as well).



it can be good but not with the team that made 167 . i cant stand another tom &jerry


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Ahhhh
> Now I want this dreamy setup
> 
> 497 - Atsushi Wakabayashi
> ...



I'd personally rather Suzuki animate chapters 509 and 510 (I think those are the chapters at least) but that's just me.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> it can be good but not with the team that made 167 . i cant stand another tom &jerry



the people who did 167 were one of the best and most respected Japanese animators. Why are you here if you don't know good animation?


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tokuyuki Matsutake and Ukulele Zenjirou are featured in the new No.6 by Bones. Key Animation in the Opening. So in the future we might see stuff from Bones on Naruto.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Tokuyuki Matsutake and Ukulele Zenjirou are featured in the new No.6 by Bones. Key Animation in the Opening. So in the future we might see stuff from Bones on Naruto.



Are you sure that Matsutake and Ukulele are Pierrot animators? If they are hopefully we will se Nakamura doing some work but i highly doubt it


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 8, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Are you sure that Matsutake and Ukulele are Pierrot animators? If they are hopefully we will se Nakamura doing some work but i highly doubt it



Don't know. Ukulele has been around from long time in Studio Pierrot with the original Naruto, Naruto Shippuuden, Level E. Recently he was key animator in episode 217.

Matsutake is not from Pierrot. But, if he is in the staff of an episode, he can pick up some animator who he worked with in other animes.

The concept of "exchange animators between animation studio" is common.
Anyway, there can be other names associating to Pierrot in that show. I've only recognized them directly from the credit showed in the ending.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Don't know. Ukulele has been around from long time in Studio Pierrot with the original Naruto, Naruto Shippuuden, Level E. Recently he was key animator in episode 217.
> 
> Matsutake is not from Pierrot. But, if he is in the staff of an episode, he can pick up some animator who he worked with in other animes.
> 
> ...



even if Naruto gets some Bones animators i doubt it will be someone as good as Nakamura it will probably be just a few mediocre animators


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

*Most animators that I know are freelancer, the two recognize animators from Studio  Pierrot is Hiroyuki Yamashita and Masayuki Kouda.

But yeah Tokuyuki Matsutake worked on No.6#OP, even  Masashi Kudo worked No.6 

It's more of chance that we will see Naruto will get some of Production I.G and Brains Base's animators working on the tv series since they worked on Naruto before

By the way Tetsuya Nishio is an Production I.G animator


*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Most animators that I know are freelancer, the two recognize animators from Studio  Pierrot is Hiroyuki Yamashita and Masayuki Kouda.
> 
> But yeah Tokuyuki Matsutake worked on No.6#OP, even  Masashi Kudo worked No.6
> 
> ...




Is Nishio exclusive to I.G because he regularly works on the Naruto movies and he worked on 85


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

*No, if I can remember correctly Tetsuya Nishio's first few works was Studio Pierrot's first shows in the shounen genre, GTO, Ninku and Yu Yu Hakusho. That's where he seem to developed his style

(I had long answer but decide to to shorten it)*


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> It's more of chance that we will see Naruto will get some of Production I.G and Brains Base's animators working on the tv series since they worked on Naruto before
> 
> ...



Yup, there is also Tasuku Yamashita, that is working on Usagi Drop for Production I.G.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

*the Sakura fan, I forgot about him working on Bunny Drop*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *No, if I can remember correctly Tetsuya Nishio's first few works was Studio Pierrot's first shows in the shounen genre, GTO, Ninku and Yu Yu Hakusho. That's where he seem to developed his style
> 
> (I had long answer but decide to to shorten it)*



I remember his work on Yu Yu Hakusho it wasn't that special but his work on the first opening of GTO was amazing


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2011)

braves41 said:


> I'm sticking to my guess for now. Seems like a more plausible explanation than another animator on Pierrot copying Gorou's style exactly.


It actually could be one of those newbies trying to copy Gorou's drawing style, since the animation itself is pretty bad and looks nothing like the stuff Gorou comes up with. Either way, Gorou or not, I don't think it really matters since the scene isn't anything special


----------



## Gellin (Jul 8, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Ahhhh
> Now I want this dreamy setup
> 
> 497 - Atsushi Wakabayashi
> ...



I think
ch : 497 : Atsushi Wakabayashi 
ch : 500 + 501 : Beom-Seok Hong + Tatsuki Takemoto
ch : ch : 502 + 503 + 504 : Hirofumi Suzuki
ch : 505 + 506 : hiroyuki yamashita
ch : 507 + 508 : eum-ik-hyun
ch : 509 + 510 : Masayuki Kouda or Masahiko Murata team


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

Gellin said:


> I think
> ch : 497 : Atsushi Wakabayashi
> ch : 500 + 501 : Beom-Seok Hong + Tatsuki Takemoto
> ch : ch : 502 + 503 + 504 : Hirofumi Suzuki
> ...



Its never gonna happen maybe one episode by Wakabayashi or Suzuki and one by Kouda or Yamashita but there is no way that we will get two special episodes and two very good ones in just 6 episodes. There is just no way that could happen


----------



## Gellin (Jul 8, 2011)

^

in itachi arc 3 ep good

135 : Gorou Sessha 
137 : Hiroaki Imaki 
138 : Masahiko Murata team


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

Gellin said:


> ^
> 
> in itachi arc 3 ep good
> 
> ...



yes 3 good but not 2 special and 2 very good and Imaki's episode didn't have good animation, the only part that was good was Yamashita's part. The only way your prediction could come true is if there's no movie that year which is highely unlikely


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

*Since we were on the topic about animators working on other series, I thought I should mentions that Masahiko Murata is working on another Gainax show*


----------



## Near67 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, i'm still hoping a wakabayashi episode on chapters 509-510
He can go super crazy on those chapters if he wants to


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Since we were on the topic about animators working on other series, I thought I should mentions that Masahiko Murata is working on another Gainax show*



What show?
Anyway, this can only be good 
More exchange of animators!

I think this also why the hunt for itachi works well. If I'm not wrong there were some good animators from other studios like in the episode 131 and 137.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> What show?
> Anyway, this can only be good
> More exchange of animators!
> 
> I think this also why the hunt for itachi works well. If I'm not wrong there were some good animators from other studios like in the episode 131 and 137.



Hironori Tanaka and Hiroaki Imaki are freelancers well Tanaka is i'm not 100% sure about Imaki


----------



## Gellin (Jul 8, 2011)

fortysix said:


> yes 3 good but not 2 special and 2 very good and Imaki's episode didn't have good animation, the only part that was good was Yamashita's part. The only way your prediction could come true is if there's no movie that year which is highely unlikely



why not ?!
in pain arc 2 special ep 
166,167


----------



## fortysix (Jul 8, 2011)

Gellin said:


> why not ?!
> in pain arc 2 special ep
> 166,167



Yes but there were no episodes done by very good AD's like Yamashita and Kouda. The closest was Shigeki Kawai. We had two very very bad episodes before it and after the two special episodes and in you predicted 2 almost special episodes two special episodes and two mediocre/bad


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

*



			What show?
Anyway, this can only be good 
More exchange of animators!
		
Click to expand...

Dantalian no Shoka

Also that should be noted that Hiroyuki Yamashita use to be an Gonzo animator and that Gorou Sessha use to be an Kyoto Animation animator, but I think he left when Yutaka Yamamoto lefted Kyoto Animation*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Nice to see Waka is still around. I'm gonna guess that he will do the fight revolving around chapter 497, since that's pretty much his type of thing (and the ending hints at it as well).



I do hope you are right insane. I really do.

Though perhaps Wakabayashi might also animate 498 and 499, to cover it all and be done with. I believe he could do it.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2011)

Earlier I was thinking about maybe 497-499 would all be one episode but that might be pushing it. It wouldn't leave any room for filler


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

*Geg, I was think almost the same thing and it could be like #143*


----------



## Neelix (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe they'll use ch.496(10th page) to give it a nice start and fillarize it to no end until they reach 497.

If it was someone else, I'm sure they could manage to cover those chapters but with Wakas habit to do filler fighting here and there its almost impossible.But hey!They covered 3chapters with alot of talking in ep.133 of Part 1 so why not?


----------



## duhochb12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Doing that would help the quality, yeah. It would probably decrease the need for fillers too. 

But yeah, Japan.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 9, 2011)

For the next arc I want a big change in the animation directior rotations. Since the content extreme dynamic of that arc, I don't want anymore Tokuda/Kanezuka assisting the bad teams. Them are needed, directly, for animation directions. The episodes won't be that good with the same bad animator of that team, but will be better.

Imagining a rota:

Actual plan rota -> Future plan rota
AD1: Shigeki Kawai............>AD1: Shigeki Kawai
AD2: Hiroyuki Yamashita.....>AD2: Hiroyuki Yamashita
AD3: Naoki Takahashi.........>AD3: Yumenosuke Tokuda
AD4: Itsuko Takeda............>AD4: Itsuko Takeda
AD5: Beom-Seok Hong........>AD5: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
AD6: Hong Rong.................>AD6: Hong Rong
AD7: Hiromi Yoshinuma.......>AD7: Hiromi Yoshinuma
AD8: Eum-Ik Hyun..............>AD8: Eum-Ik Hyun
AD9: Masayuki Kouda..........>AD9: Masayuki Kouda

AD3 can be in alternance with Chiyuki Tanaka.
AD5 can be in alternance with Kumiko Horikoshi.

Itsuko Takeda, Hong Rong, Hiromi Yoshinuma and Eum-Ik Hyun stays. These team are not that bad. Especially Takeda and Rong.
With that new rota the very bad teams will turn normal.


----------



## Gellin (Jul 9, 2011)

> Itsuko Takeda



This team not at Shippuden

i think ch 496-497 will be for bad team

like fight Kisame ? killer bee


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 9, 2011)

Gellin said:


> This team not at Shippuden
> 
> i think ch 496-497 will be for bad team
> 
> like fight Kisame ? killer bee



What?  
Itsuko Takeda did 217. Can be a new fixed team.


----------



## Corax (Jul 9, 2011)

I dont think that it is possible to have 2 special and 2 good episodes . Closest thing was in Pain arc (162,166,167) but even when in-between good and special were 3 episodes.


----------



## Corax (Jul 9, 2011)

> Gai seems to anime staff's one of favorite characters.


Well the worst animated episode in Shippuuden (24) was his. I cant remember any special/very good episodes about Gai.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> Well the worst animated episode in Shippuuden (24) was his. I cant remember any special/very good episodes about Gai.



you're right his fight with Kisame also had bad animation and 219 was mostly about Kakashi and not Gai so that doesn't really count as a Gai episode


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyone is already expecting too much, how do we even know that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc will come animated this fall and not next year Spring??? For all we know, once Naruto is in a boat like the OP showed us, it could jump into it's own long filler arc so stop getting your hopes up and expectations.

  I for one think that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc should come animated this fall and end somewhere in January-February since we know fillers mixed in with canon will fill in the arc with extra and also chapter 489-515 of an short arc for sure.


   I pray after that they add a long filler arc until fall 2012 and then go back to canon so we can get good animators, cuz the current manga arc is boring as hell and would need good storyboaders, directors, screenwriters & animation directors to make the arc somewhat interesting.


   They fucked up enough canon arcs as it is, I hope they stop that from now on and now make good decisions on canon arcs.


----------



## neshru (Jul 12, 2011)

I was rewatching episode 210 earlier, and man, I had forgotten just how bad the animation was. I mean, this really was fucking awful. Generally the outsourced episodes are low budget but not god-awful, but for some reason this episode ranks among the worst animated episodes in the entire series. I think the last time I saw something this bad was with episode 124, and that didn't even have a chief AD. Where did this episode even come from?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 12, 2011)

I tried to find the difference between that episode and the others back when it aired, but all I came up with was that there were 6 new key animators for that team (out of 11 total), 4 of which had never worked on the series. But that isn't really an uncommon occurrence, maybe the new guys were just particularly bad.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jul 14, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Everyone is already expecting too much, how do we even know that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc will come animated this fall and not next year Spring??? For all we know, once Naruto is in a boat like the OP showed us, it could jump into it's own long filler arc so stop getting your hopes up and expectations.
> 
> I for one think that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc should come animated this fall and end somewhere in January-February since we know fillers mixed in with canon will fill in the arc with extra and also chapter 489-515 of an short arc for sure.
> 
> ...



i dont think there will be too long, this opening ends in 232 and until 232 we saw that in opening naruto meets killer bee


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 14, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i dont think there will be too long, this opening ends in 232 and until 232 we saw that in opening naruto meets killer bee


Like I said in my previous post, once Naruto jumps into the boat(alongside with Bee), they can jump into a filler arc that could be dragged on, the only way to prove me wrong is a schedule for August & September.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 14, 2011)

A long filler arc with Killerbee and Naruto, with BEE on the boat?That wont happen for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Neelix said:


> A long filler arc with Killerbee and Naruto, with BEE on the boat?That wont happen for obvious reasons.


Your not getting the point, they can always stop at an island and have a random filler arc until their done it and continue on with canon, something similar to One Piece, makes sense???


----------



## Neelix (Jul 14, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Your not getting the point



No, you're not getting *my* point.



> once Naruto jumps into the boat(*alongside with Bee*), they can jump into a filler arc that could be dragged on



Look, I know you read the manga..perphaps you need to reread it to understard why a filler arc with Naruto and Bee at this timeframe will never gonna happen.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 15, 2011)

Neelix said:


> No, you're not getting *my* point.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I know you read the manga..perphaps you need to reread it to understard why a filler arc with Naruto and Bee at this timeframe will never gonna happen.


Ok if you say so.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryo Komori (AD of episode 215 in Shippuuden) is listed as key animator in the episode 2 of No.6.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Everyone is already expecting too much, how do we even know that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc will come animated this fall and not next year Spring??? For all we know, once Naruto is in a boat like the OP showed us, it could jump into it's own long filler arc so stop getting your hopes up and expectations.
> 
> I for one think that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc should come animated this fall and end somewhere in January-February since we know fillers mixed in with canon will fill in the arc with extra and also chapter 489-515 of an short arc for sure.
> 
> ...



the current arc in the manga is awesome. perhaps you should try watching/reading the show/manga for everything, rather than just your favorite character...
trust me, if you liked most side characters (and naruto) you'd find the current arc very fun/entertaining.


----------



## neshru (Jul 15, 2011)

why are you guys arguing over filler arcs in the animation thread?


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jul 15, 2011)

I know you guys are all having fun arguing and whatnot, but despite everyone probably not caring, I just wanna say:


In regards to someone mentioning in earlier posts about Bones getting involved with Naruto, IF YUTAKA NAKAMURA WORKS ON NARUTO, MY LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 15, 2011)

I Black Cat I said:


> IF YUTAKA NAKAMURA WORKS ON NARUTO, MY LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE.



Yeah man, it'd be good but lets dont forget we have some legends working here too(and some upcoming legends).


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

I Black Cat I said:


> In regards to someone mentioning in earlier posts about Bones getting involved with Naruto, IF YUTAKA NAKAMURA WORKS ON NARUTO, MY LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE.



Yeah mine too but i doubt Bones will borrow such a good animator to Pierrot


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jul 15, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Yeah man, it'd be good but lets dont forget we have some legends working here too(and some upcoming legends).



Yeah, well I absolutely have no intention of taking away anything from the legends that are currently working on Naruto.  I feel us Naruto fans are blessed that we have such great names working on our beloved series, with other shows not quite getting the same treatment.

Personally for me though, Nakamura's animation style is my absolute favorite, and I stand firmly in my opinion that it is the best style for action scenes in particular.



fortysix said:


> Yeah mine too but i doubt Bones will borrow such a good animator to Pierrot



We can hope, my friend!


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Speaking of Nakamura, Does anyone know if he's been working on something i haven't seen his work for a while the last thing i saw from him was his work on episode 1 of Star Driver


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*



			Yeah, well I absolutely have no intention of taking away anything from the legends that are currently working on Naruto. I feel us Naruto fans are blessed that we have such great names working on our beloved series, with other shows not quite getting the same treatment.
		
Click to expand...


Some of legends in anime industry that worked on Naruto. 

Shinji Hashimoto
Masahiro Satou 
Michio Mihara 
Kouichi Arai








			Speaking of Nakamura, Does anyone know if he's been working on something i haven't seen his work for a while the last thing i saw from him was his work on episode 1 of Star Driver
		
Click to expand...

Fortysix, Nakamura is working on Towa no Quon series as the action supervision


 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSa7fOUYuLQ[/YOUTUBE]
Nakamura part was where the main guy and his parnter attacks the Stryker team. Also Hironori Tanaka did part where the motorcycle guy was chasing the boy up until the boy transform and start attacking the motorcycle guy.*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Fortysix, Nakamura is working on Towa no Quon series as the action supervision
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSa7fOUYuLQ[/YOUTUBE]Nakamura part was where the main guy and his parnter attacks the Stryker team. Also Hironori Tanaka did part where the motorcycle guy was chasing the boy up until the boy transform and start attacking the motorcycle guy.*



Wow Towa No Quon looks amazing I never thought that Nakamura's and Tanaka's work would look so good together since their styles are so different


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*It's a movies series like Broken Blade, the first Bluray/DVD comes out next month. Masahiro Satou and Tokuyuki Matsutake worked on the first movie as well *


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Some of the legends in anime industry had worked on the movies like Shinji Hashimoto, Masahiro Satou, Michio Mihara and Kouichi Arai
> 
> *



Sorry for being off topic but do you know if the fight scene in Kizuna Ichigeki was done by Masahiro Sato because it looks like his work and i know the scenes in Naruto by other animators i dont know what scene was done by Koichi Arai


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*I'll have to go take an look at Kizuna again because I'm not sure, but he probably did one of the scenes with swordman 

Kouichi Arai did one of Gaara fight scenes in Naruto: Legend of the Stone of Gelel

 I'm composing an MAD of Naruto movies scenes*


----------



## Neelix (Jul 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> i dont know what scene was done by Koichi Arai



Gaara vs Ranke Naruto movie 2(took me like an hour to find her name)


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*I couldn't remember her name, so thanx Neelix *


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I'll have to go take an look at Kizuna again because I'm not sure, but he probably did one of the scenes with swordman
> 
> Kouichi Arai did one of Gaara fight scenes in Naruto: Legend of the Stone of Gelel
> 
> I'm composing an MAD of Naruto movies scenes*



Actually i'm thinking that he did the fight scene with the red haired guy because it kinda fits in with his scene from Bonds but i'm not sure

and I'll be looking forward to the MAD but i'm guessing it won't have any scenes from The Lost Tower lol the only scenes that were even remotely good were Yamashita's 3 scenes


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*Just the  Nishio's scenes and the Yamashita's scenes from The Lost Tower *


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Just the  Nishio's scenes and the Yamashita's scenes from The Lost Tower *


What part did Nishio do again?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*  Nishio always do the final rasengan attack in the movies*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *  Nishio always do the final rasengan attack in the movies*



Do you mean this scene?



This scene looks like Yamashita to me especially the way the fingers look like and the clothing folds but then again i could be wrong


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*1:12:27 - 1:12:48*


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *1:12:27 - 1:12:48*



You're right that part is probably Nishio


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*I remember hearing that Nishio prefer working on the movies, but like to do an episode  some time. Does anybody know if this is true*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, the final rasengan in the movies are kinda Nishio's signature animations for Naruto.

I remember you telling me that Nishio wanted to do an episode of Naruto, but it would take quite a bit of time or something like that, AB. I'm not 100% sure it's true though, but the wonders it could do for the series. Talk about a realistic episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*Yeah I remembered telling that, it was in the behind of the scenes segment of the one movies

I heard he said something else in the  Behind the scenes segment  in the limited edition of Master's Prophecy and Vengeance volume#7*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 15, 2011)

You mean working on the Naruto series?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2011)

*yes, Alchemist73*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 15, 2011)

that's interesting. I think if he did do something, as in being an AD or ED, it could very well be something near the end of the manga.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 15, 2011)

lol Don't get our hopes up. Nishio hasn't been an AD for a TV series since* GITS SAC 2nd Gig*-- before that it was *Ninku *back in the 90s (the only two times he's worked on a TV series in that capacity too). He's pretty much been a movie-only animation director ever since he did *Jin-Roh*. Would be crazy if it happened, but I think we should stick to waiting around Tsuru/Suzuki or Wakabayashi to show up again.....


----------



## fortysix (Jul 16, 2011)

any rumors on 2ch about Suzuki or Wakabayashi for the upcoming fight?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 16, 2011)

I watched the first Shippuden movie after a long time and man is the animation/artwork really beautiful for such a anime movie?? It even looks like a blu-ray quality when you watch it on a big screen, the animation/artwork looks like it was done by different animators and ones that are mostly better than most of Studio Pierrot best workers in the studio.


   Shion is so fucking sexy and her scenes and shots were really beautiful drawned and animated, one of the best nicely animated Naruto movie next to the 3rd Naruto movie and the 3rd Shippuden movie, appariently the animators that worked on the first Shippuden movie were animators from somewhere else and not from Studio Pierrot, like Pierrot hired different animators from different companies to do the movie, if that's the case then I'm not surprised.



   None of the shots or animation looked like a little of Hirofumi Suzuki & Yamashita work or style at all, it looked like a completely new style all together and it was really consistent.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 17, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> None of the shots or animation looked like a little of Hirofumi Suzuki & Yamashita work or style at all, it looked like a completely new style all together and it was really consistent.



maybe that's because Yamashita hasn't developed his style then but there were some other good animators on the movie like Kenichi Kutsuna, Hidetsugu Ito, Masashi Kudo and a few other good animators


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe they won't make a sixth movie to make THAT arc super awesome, I wish they could


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess Geg got a little mad . I agree with him though, back on topic.   Hopefully we can get some rumors for a high quality episode within the next few weeks.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 19, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Hopefully we can get some rumors for a high quality episode within the next few weeks.



hopefully if they don't continue with the fillers but i still think this will be the longest period without a special episode it will probably beat the old record from ep 26 to 82


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 19, 2011)

Though we could still look foward to some good teams, I really hope we don't go further than that. It would be miserable.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 19, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Though we could still look foward to some good teams, I really hope we don't go further than that. It would be miserable.



I guess Wakabayashi is really that expensive well, having people like Yamashita and Kouda working regularly on the series makes up a little for not having special episodes


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2011)

*Well #194 was pretty high caliber and if Studio Pierrot stick to what they has been doing for the last two years, we should be getting about three more high caliber episodes in this year*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 19, 2011)

I count Gorou/Kouda as special. The two episodes they done were fabulous. Though I do want either Suzuki or Wakabayashi, I would be more than happy to have that team.


----------



## neshru (Jul 19, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> I count Gorou/Kouda as special.


Well, "special" is just a made-up term that is not really indicative of how many other outstanding episodes there will be in a year. The way the series' budget is distributed is non-linear and pretty hard to figure out.
My bet for 2011 is that they're keeping everything they've got for chapters 500-504, which are without a doubt the high point of the year.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 20, 2011)

neshru said:


> Well, "special" is just a made-up term that is not really indicative of how many other outstanding episodes there will be in a year. The way the series' budget is distributed is non-linear and pretty hard to figure out.
> My bet for 2011 is that they're keeping everything they've got for chapters 500-504, which are without a doubt the high point of the year.



Nah, i disagree. I think 497 or 499 will diffinately be wakabayashi (hopefully 499). The chapters are perfect for his style, and they contain everything he seemingly loves about naruto.


----------



## neshru (Jul 20, 2011)

except for the fact that they are not really important, unlike 500-504.


----------



## Combine (Jul 20, 2011)

I really hope Suzuki decides he has a favorite character in chapters 506-507


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 20, 2011)

Combine said:


> I really hope Suzuki decides he has a favorite character in chapters 506-507



Nope, I want him in charge of 500->504 *dreams*


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 20, 2011)

Combine said:


> I really hope Suzuki decides he has a favorite character in chapters 506-507



Was it ever actually confirmed that whether or not Suzuki does an episode is based on if he likes a character? It seems a very unusual way to work lol.

I'm thinking that 500-504 and 506-507 will have the special animation this arc. It's a shame that there's so much that happens in this arc, I really liked 509-510 and would love to see that with good animation =/


----------



## geG (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it's pretty clear that yeah, Tsuru and Suzuki just do episodes for their favorite characters. Otherwise there's no reason that they would have done a random filler episode about Hinata back in Part 1.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 20, 2011)

~Jiraiya~ said:


> Was it ever actually confirmed that whether or not Suzuki does an episode is based on if he likes a character? It seems a very unusual way to work lol.



I think Hayato Date is the one who has character bias, rather than Suzuki. Or it could be both of them. Either way he can't just randomly walk up and say "hey, I'm doing this episode because I want to" unless Date approves it.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 20, 2011)

Geg said:


> I think it's pretty clear that yeah, Tsuru and Suzuki just do episodes for their favorite characters. Otherwise there's no reason that they would have done a random filler episode about Hinata back in Part 1.



I don't think that they do episodes they want. The Japanese animation industry is in a crysis and the animators aren't getting alot of money so he has to work on something everytime he gets a chance unless he is different from other animators like Yamashita and he gets a shit load of money for doing an episode


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think Kouda/Gorou favourite character is Sasuke.


----------



## Archah (Jul 21, 2011)

*Episode 220*

*Animation director:* Hong Rong & Ishizaki Yuko _(new)_
*Chief animation director:* Tokuda Yumenosuke

Ishizaki Yuko usually do key animation in Takeuchi Akira & Hong Rong episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Next episodes are unusual .___.

Goods photo effects on Takahashi team and really good drawing on the Eum-Ik Hyun ones?
What happened? XD


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2011)

*isn't #222 is Hiromi Yoshinuma*


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, it's the Jiwoo Animation team.


----------



## Corax (Jul 21, 2011)

When we ll know august AD list? Most interesting episodes will start in the end of August/September with current pacing.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> When we ll know august AD list? Most interesting episodes will start in the end of August/September with current pacing.



the AD list comes every 6th or 7th of the month so you can expect it august 6th or 7th


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2011)

*Staff list for #220

脚本
鈴木やすゆき

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
岸川寛良

絵コンテ
浪速勉

作画監督
容洪、石崎裕子

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
亀山進矢　石崎裕子　高木有詩　小川みずえ
昆冨美子　柴田和紀　武藤信宏　服部森樹朗
内藤茂

容洪　末廣直貴

ヘバラギ

第二原画
清水麻未　西川雅史　古川敏幸*


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 23, 2011)

*an Naruto MAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUnm9n5GbeU[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 24, 2011)

Regarding the Eum-Ik Hyun shots in the TV preview of the special..... we're wrong XD

Looking at this

*Spoiler*: __ 







The mouth borders... this is a sign of Tokuda presence in the episode. So these shot are from episode 221 done by Naoki.

The only episode 222 shot is this, I believe


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good.

If Shippuuden is close to wrapping up and kishi is going to go into a third time skip, the anime might just continue ahead with canon and forgo and through-and-through filler arc for the time being.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 24, 2011)

reiatsuflow said:


> Looking good.
> 
> If Shippuuden is close to wrapping up and kishi is going to go into a third time skip, the anime might just continue ahead with canon and forgo and through-and-through filler arc for the time being.


I'm sorry, I hope I ain't spoiling anything but even CC2 confirmed that Shippuden is the last series of Naruto.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 24, 2011)

^No worries man. I didn't know that, but it doesn't spoil. I was just guessing.

I hope the anime aces the upcoming battle-heavy arc. They can do as many fillers as they need to do if it helps them better budget or better schedule their top animators.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 24, 2011)

reiatsuflow said:


> ^No worries man. I didn't know that, but it doesn't spoil. I was just guessing.
> 
> I hope the anime aces the upcoming battle-heavy arc. They can do as many fillers as they need to do if it helps them better budget or better schedule their top animators.


The only way that is possible if they don't make a sixth Shippuden movie, cuz Confining the Jinchuuriki will have no space for fillers so I think when we get into that arc, we will march straight into the next current arc but the only problem is, the current arc is still on-going on manga and won't end atleast until 2012-2013 in my book and so far it has been a huge fucking fail and would need good animators to keep it very good compare to the manga.


   However, with them making a movie, some parts of the current arc could look good if it stays on the September-March, then it could look bad from April-August and then good again in September-March, it's so unbalanced as long as the movie production is needed for money, so at this point I don't really know, it would be good if Confining the Jinchuuriki arc ends in January-February next year, make a long filler arc until September and then go into the current manga arc so we will have more time for even the manga to get ahead of the anime.


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2011)

I doubt. Schedule is almost the same fillers or not. Some great animators even animated filler episodes instead of canon.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 24, 2011)

For these fillers I hope for bad animators... so the great ones are reserved for the canon. But it won't happen.

In my mind comes only the Three Tails arc that was so bad animated. And the result was a superb Hunt for Itachi arc.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 24, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> For these fillers I hope for bad animators... so the great ones are reserved for the canon. But it won't happen.
> 
> In my mind comes only the Three Tails arc that was so bad animated. And the result was a superb Hunt for Itachi arc.


Yeah this mini filler arc might get good animation since it will be running throughout the entire September as well.


   Well if Confining the Jinchuuriki arc comes October, we will see good animators for it anyways, I wish canon was like the Hunt for Itachi arc but that dream is dead.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jul 25, 2011)

I though the animation quality was pretty good for the current arc. Besides some misplaced quality..but every arc had that including the hunt for itachi arc, though it was still my favorite. like giving Sage Jiraiya being given to hong rong ..or the fact that Gorou was used for the flash back instead of the battle with sasuke and itachi. I thought the summit battle had 3 great eps. And The Danzo fight was pretty good "even though it had one of the worst outsourced episodes iv seen in a while" anyway..I accept quality dips. So long as we don't get like 8 bad eps in a row like we did in the pain arc and the summer filler arc before that, I'm happy.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah this mini filler arc might get good animation since it will be running throughout the entire September as well.



It might not even last that long. It seems kind of odd that they would place a Kyuubi-themed ending here, yet not cover any of those chapters before it changes again (the ED changes in October again, too).


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2011)

We never had more than 3 bad episodes (and I mean really bad) in a row and i doubt that we would ever have. Closest thing was during Gai vs Gai in the first arc and Taka mini arc (115-117). More likely that this filler arc would affect canon so much.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 26, 2011)

insane111 said:


> It might not even last that long. It seems kind of odd that they would place a Kyuubi-themed ending here, yet not cover any of those chapters before it changes again (the ED changes in October again, too).


It's a possibility, cuz in the opening it shows a spoiler with Bee & Naruto but I wonder will Bee be with Naruto when their's a filler arc or will they meet after the filler?

  But if your right then I guess Pierrot made a better choice and yes it is odd that they would show Kyuubi-theme at the end of the ED but not cover where that was shown in the manga into the anime.


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah this mini filler arc might get good animation since it will be running throughout the entire September as well.


the regular good animators don't come back until October


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 27, 2011)

neshru said:


> the regular good animators don't come back until October


Yeah I know but I meant that September is when the good "Chief Animation supervisor" like Yasuhiko Kanezuka comes and assisant the good and mediocre animators, making September episodes look better than the months before it.

I have a question to ask everyone, do you guys think the Pain Invasion arc would look good on blu-ray if it were to be released later on in the future on DVD?


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, some of the good animators return mid September, like how Chiyuki Tanaka did 127 when the first episode in October 2009 was 129, and how 177 was worked on by Seiko Asai, 178 by Kumiko Horikoshi and Hiroyuki Yamashita and 179 by Yasuhiko Kanezuka, even though the first episode in October 2010 was 180.



Ryder1000 said:


> I have a question to ask everyone, do you guys think the Pain Invasion arc would look good on blu-ray if it were to be released later on in the future on DVD?



Only the HD episodes, so 153, 159, 161, 165, 168-169, 174-175. The rest would just be upscaled, so not look much different to the DVD.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 28, 2011)

Episodes are ok. Both team have improved in quality.
In the Eum-Ik Hyun episode there are some really god shots and other just awful. I'm hating Ohshiro as key animator...


----------



## neshru (Jul 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I'm hating Ohshiro as key animator...


I still don't get why people hate the only animator on Eum-Ik Hyun's episodes that has some personality. To each his own I guess...


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 28, 2011)

neshru said:


> I still don't get why people hate the only animator on Eum-Ik Hyun's episodes that has some personality. To each his own I guess...



If personality is distorting face and moves. I hate that personality.


----------



## neshru (Jul 28, 2011)

well, that's his style. This jerky kind of movement. Most animators don't even have a style.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 28, 2011)

221 was the same as 207

Naoki Takahashi 
Shou Watanabe
Ichirou Ogawa 
Chief: Yumenosuke Tokuda


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The only way that is possible if they don't make a sixth Shippuden movie, cuz Confining the Jinchuuriki will have no space for fillers so I think when we get into that arc, we will march straight into the next current arc but the only problem is, the current arc is still on-going on manga and won't end atleast until 2012-2013 in my book and so far it has been a huge fucking fail and would need good animators to keep it very good compare to the manga.
> 
> 
> However, with them making a movie, some parts of the current arc could look good if it stays on the September-March, then it could look bad from April-August and then good again in September-March, it's so unbalanced as long as the movie production is needed for money, so at this point I don't really know, it would be good if Confining the Jinchuuriki arc ends in January-February next year, make a long filler arc until September and then go into the current manga arc so we will have more time for even the manga to get ahead of the anime.



its been great rider, stop hatin'. sasuke'll be back eventually.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 28, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> its been great rider, stop hatin'. sasuke'll be back eventually.


Spoiler little boy.


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2011)

That's not a spoiler


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 28, 2011)

There is a change in the general credit showing in the opening.

References: 
at 0:50 new name for TV Tokyo department (from episode 221)
also at 1:51 now there is showed a second name for TV Tokyo

these changes affects what part of the production?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 29, 2011)

*Staff list for #221 -222 

脚本
彦久保雅博、吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
堀内直樹、福田きよむ

絵コンテ
香川豊、福田きよむ

作画監督
高橋直樹、渡辺章、をがわいちろを、Eum,Il-hyun

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
石井寿賀子　渡辺章　矢野久仁子　篠原信子
八尾崇司　安藤幹彦　杉山京子　水村十司
高橋直樹　平林孝　平林美智代

大城勉

JIWOO ANIMATION
Lee,Seok-in　Kim,Yoon-jeong　Seo,Jin-won
Han,Sea-hwan　Kim,Ji-yeon　Kim,Kyung-hwan
Lim,Kun-soo

第二原画
石井寿賀子　柿木直子　清島ゆう子　菅原浩喜
スタジオイゼナ*


----------



## Kony (Aug 4, 2011)

224's AD is perhaps Yuki Kinoshita .
For the next AD's planning, I predict a Kouda's ep. It seems he's a regular AD, now.


----------



## Archah (Aug 4, 2011)

New storyboarder this week: Kurokawa Tomoyuki


----------



## Gellin (Aug 4, 2011)

My Director : 

224 : Kumiko Horikoshi
225 : Hiromi Yoshinuma or Ryou Komori 
226 : Kayano Tomizawa 
227 : Beom-Seok Hong + Tatsuki Takemoto


----------



## HokageLuffy (Aug 4, 2011)

Gellin said:


> My Director :
> 
> 224 : Kumiko Horikoshi
> 225 : Hiromi Yoshinuma or Ryou Komori
> ...



I highly doubt 224 is Kumiko Horikoshi, the preview looks nothing like that team. If I was to guess, I'd say it may be Ryou Komori or another average team. Plus, Kumiko Horikoshi is working on Blood Prison.

And I dunno about 226 being Kayano Tomizawa, that team only appeared once 20 episodes ago, so it doesn't look like a permanent thing sadly


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, technically Kayano Tomizawa was just Chiyuki Tanaka's team with a different AD, but they've gone away due to the movie production. So it is possible he'll do an episode again, but not until after the animators come back from movie production.


----------



## neshru (Aug 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say that after seeing the new movie OP I'm fangasming over Hiroyuki Yamashita all over again.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 4, 2011)

neshru said:


> I just wanted to say that after seeing the new movie OP I'm fangasming over Hiroyuki Yamashita all over again.



Yeah his art is amazing also, there is also an awesome scene by him in the movie version of the Shounen hen ending he did the part with Lee hitting the ground


----------



## Kony (Aug 5, 2011)

neshru said:


> I just wanted to say that after seeing the new movie OP I'm fangasming over Hiroyuki Yamashita all over again.



Yes, one of the Choji's face reminds me Shippuden 85 !
Yamashita could clearly accomplish a great show on the next canon episodes.

My prediction.

224- Tatsuki Takemoto/Beom-Seok Hong 
225- Masayuki Kouda
226- Ryou Komori 
227- Naoki Takahashi


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2011)

guys has the arc filler started?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes it has. 1 episode in.


----------



## Near67 (Aug 5, 2011)

I predict: 
224: Ryou Komori or Hiromi Yoshinuma
225: Yuki Kinoshita/Anna Yamaguchi
226: Masayuki Kouda
227: Itsuko Takeda

I really hope they don't waste Masayuki Kouda in this filler arc, but Knowing the way studio pierrot is, we can even expect a filler episode done by Hiroyuki yamashita (jk) though, I woudn't be so surprized if that actually happened...


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Near67 said:


> I predict:
> 224: Ryou Komori or Hiromi Yoshinuma
> 225: Yuki Kinoshita/Anna Yamaguchi
> 226: Masayuki Kouda
> ...


I doubt it man, I don't think they have enough budget to waste good animators on August, I have no doubt we will resume canon in September where we will have good chief animators to aid even bad animators, so if we see a sign of Masayuki Kouda or Hiroyuki Yamashita, it might be in September or October.


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 6, 2011)

*224:* Hiromi Yoshinuma
*225:* Masayuki Kouda
*226:* Makoto Takahoko & Tatsuki Takemoto & Beom-Seok Hong 
*227:* Naoki Takahashi & Hong Rong
*228:* Hong Rong


----------



## fortysix (Aug 6, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> *224:* Hiromi Yoshinuma
> *225:* Masayuki Kouda
> *226:* Makoto Takahoko & Tatsuki Takemoto & Beom-Seok Hong
> *227:* Naoki Takahashi & Hong Rong
> *228:* Hong Rong



YES!!!! so that means we can finally say that Kouda is a regular AD on the series now


----------



## Kony (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks liborek3!

Masayuki Kouda as regular good AD !


----------



## HokageLuffy (Aug 6, 2011)

Double Hong Rong, that's intersting. Not too bad though given that he is the best 'bad' team in the current rota in my personal opinion. Fairly good rota for this filler arc.


----------



## braves41 (Aug 6, 2011)

So I take it that Yoshihiro Sugai is directing Kouda's episode? Otherwise, the AD list overall seems appropriate for the incoming material...


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 6, 2011)

braves41 said:


> So I take it that Yoshihiro Sugai is directing Kouda's episode? Otherwise, the AD list overall seems appropriate for the incoming material...



Yutaka Kagawa [香川豊] is directing and storyboarding Kouda's ep.


----------



## braves41 (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesting. It seems like Kagawa has directed a few shows before. Of note is *Hajime Ningen Gon* for Studio Pierrot where Toshiyuki Tsuru storyboarded a ton of episodes. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> *224:* Hiromi Yoshinuma
> *225:* Masayuki Kouda
> *226:* Makoto Takahoko & Tatsuki Takemoto & Beom-Seok Hong
> *227:* Naoki Takahashi & Hong Rong
> *228:* Hong Rong


LOL bad list of animators except for Masayuki Kouda, this is good tho, no sense of wasting good budget on fillers so Studio Pierrot finally decided to stop giving fillers good animation?


----------



## Gellin (Aug 6, 2011)

good list 
we are in filler now


----------



## Near67 (Aug 6, 2011)

Looking forward to the Kouda episode 
as for the rest, I coudn't care less. I'm kind of surprized Hong rong is woking on two episodes in a row though.


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the double Hong Rong is most likely a typo by the magazine this came from. For some reason it lists all of 228's staff working on 227 as well, like maybe the two episodes were originally going to be aired as a special.


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh, Kouda again, already? It's like the studio wants to have him on the series as much as possible before he moves on to different things the way Yamashita kinda did. Well, I'm not complaining. At this point I think Kouda has proven that he has some serious skills and he's not just a guy that does a good work because he gets good animators and lots of time to work on his episodes.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 6, 2011)

neshru said:


> Oh, Kouda again, already? It's like the studio wants to have him on the series as much as possible before he moves on to different things the way Yamashita kinda did. Well, I'm not complaining. At this point I think Kouda has proven that he has some serious skills and he's not just a guy that does a good work because he gets good animators and lots of time to work on his episodes.



Yamashita didn't move on to different things, he still works on Naruto but i feel like everyone in Pierrot just now realized how good an animator he really is so they only use him for movies and high budget episodes. I remember the good old times when he'd just pop up in a random episode and do an amazing scene but now, he's either animating the movies or doing AD work


----------



## braves41 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm curious as to what they plan on doing with Yamashita now that the movie production is over. Pierrot doesn't have anything else on its plate (aside from *Bleach*), so I wonder if he's going to go to be regular AD or a key animator.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 6, 2011)

*Staff list for #223
脚本
武上純希

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
サトウ光敏

絵コンテ
黒川智之

作画監督
河合滋樹

原画
松本昌代　斎藤和也　南伸一郎　宮司好文
大塚美登理　一ノ瀬結梨　吉倉明日美　九鬼朱
多田雅治

スタジオグラフィティ
山口杏奈　佐々木幸恵　中島美香

ぴえろ作画室
大河原烈　西原理奈子　チョンヨンフン　朱暁
富田恵美　小柳達也　渡辺葉瑠 池田結姫
藤田亜耶乃　豆塚あす香*


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Yamashita didn't move on to different things, he still works on Naruto


He certainly moved up in Pierrot's rankings somehow. Just compare the sheer amount of work he used to do for the series with what he's doing now.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*I thought I should mention this here as well

Atsushi Wakabayashi worked on the little Naruto vs. Konohamaru special according to sakuga database*


----------



## fortysix (Aug 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I thought I should mention this here as well
> 
> Atsushi Wakabayashi worked on the little Naruto vs. Konohamaru special according to sakuga database*



Well from what i've seen the fight didn't have any special animation but atleast it will be very creative if Wakabayashi's doing it


----------



## Kony (Aug 7, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Interesting. It seems like Kagawa has directed a few shows before. Of note is *Hajime Ningen Gon* for Studio Pierrot where Toshiyuki Tsuru storyboarded a ton of episodes. Looking forward to it.



Do you think the quality of 225 could be upper than 209 or 219, with this director ?


----------



## neshru (Aug 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I thought I should mention this here as well
> 
> Atsushi Wakabayashi worked on the little Naruto vs. Konohamaru special according to sakuga database*


All the little stuff he's doing for Pierrot recently makes me think we won't see his next Naruto episode anytime soon.


----------



## Kony (Aug 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> All the little stuff he's doing for Pierrot recently makes me think we won't see his next Naruto episode anytime soon.



The current arc is perhaps the last. So if Wakabayashi wants to work on Naruto again, he has no choice


----------



## neshru (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't see anything that points at the fact that this is the last arc. The manga is still going strong and for now there is no end in sight.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*



			Well from what i've seen the fight didn't have any special animation but atleast it will be very creative if Wakabayashi's doing it
		
Click to expand...

Atsushi did some animation for it






			All the little stuff he's doing for Pierrot recently makes me think we won't see his next Naruto episode anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

I think the opposite considering Pierrot seem loves their.......... 
Plus he has been more active since #167*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Can't see anything that points at the fact that this is the last arc. The manga is still going strong and for now there is no end in sight.


Kishimoto is working with CC2 for the new upcoming Naruto game called *Generation* and CC2 even said that the current manga arc is the last arc of Shippuden, obviously Kishimoto told them that, and also it doesn't take a child to know that it's the last arc.


Animeblue said:


> *
> Atsushi did some animation for it
> 
> 
> ...


Atsushi Wakabayashi really did Naruto vs Konohamaru? This is a must see, but it doesn't look like his animation, well the fight scene looked amazing for a short OVA.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*



			Do you think the quality of 225 could be upper than 209 or 219, with this director ?
		
Click to expand...

Some of the notice thing that Yutaka Kagawa did in Shippuden was the storyboard for #120 and #137




			Atsushi Wakabayashi really did Naruto vs Konohamaru? This is a must see, but it doesn't look like his animation, well the fight scene looked amazing for a short OVA.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, my guess he is warming up for something since he has been working with Pierrot ever since  Kuragehime had ended*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Some of the notice thing that Yutaka Kagawa did in Shippuden was the storyboard for #120 and #137
> 
> 
> Yeah, my guess he is warming up for something since he has been working with Pierrot ever since  Kuragehime had ended*


Well if that's the case, I really hope Pierrot keep him around for one of the big upcoming fights, it will be great to see his work in motion against, episode 167 was classic, I wish he did Sasuke vs Kakashi but oh well.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*looking at Wakabayashi's past works on Naruto, it looks like Pierrot let he handles the significant events of the series

the introduction of Orochimaru

Orochimaru vs. Hiruzen Sarutobi

Naruto vs. Sasuke

Pein vs. Naruto

*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *looking at Wakabayashi's past works on Naruto, it looks like Pierrot let he handles the significant events of the series
> 
> the introduction of Orochimaru
> 
> ...


That was another reason why I thought Sasuke vs Kakashi might have been done by Wakabayashi just cuz it's Sensei vs Student, the same with Hiruzen vs Orochimaru, and also the whole atmosphere around the area where they were battling, like it had trees, underwater & bridges, it's exactly what Wakabayashi & Norio work together when it comes to the entire animation of the fights, they have a thing for trees & water which made me believe that they would have done that fight but in the end it turned out to be a fail.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*the scrimmage between Kakashi and Sasuke wasn't that important *


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *the scrimmage between Kakashi and Sasuke wasn't that important *


Well look at it this way, Naruto vs Pain was important, it got ruined, 6-Tail Naruto vs Pain wasn't important but it still got a good budget no? Same thing with Hinata vs Pain.

   Sasuke & Kakashi's confrontation and battle is way more anticipated and important than a pointless minor character having a great animation on which Naruto doesn't even confront her on her entire feelings and sacrifice on what she did right?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*Kony,you should put that in spoilers tag but yeah

Edit: Do you guys think Norio Matsumoto is currently working on an Naruto episode right since he hasn't show up anywhere since Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai *


----------



## fortysix (Aug 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Kony,you should put that in spoilers tag but yeah
> 
> Edit: Do you guys think Norio Matsumoto is currently working on an Naruto episode right since he hasn't show up anywhere since Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai *



i hope so but i highly doubt he's working on Naruto right now but maybe there are rumors on 2ch about it like there were rumors in the past about Suzuki's episodes


----------



## Near67 (Aug 7, 2011)

On which episodes of Ano Hi Mita hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa mada Shiranai (AnoHana) did Norio worked on? I'd always knew that that show had a great amount of animated scenes/episodes, but I didn't know Norio was involved in it.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Well look at it this way, Naruto vs Pain was important, it got ruined, 6-Tail Naruto vs Pain wasn't important but it still got a good budget no? Same thing with Hinata vs Pain.



6-Tail Naruto counts as a part of Naruto vs Pain just as much as 1tailed Naruto vs Sasuke does.



> Same thing with Hinata vs Pain.



He's talking about Waka though.



Animeblue said:


> *Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai *



What a name.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*



			On which episodes of Ano Hi Mita hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa mada Shiranai (AnoHana) did Norio worked on? I'd always knew that that show had a great amount of animated scenes/episodes, but I didn't know Norio was involved in it.
		
Click to expand...


Norio worked on episode #02 of AnoHana. Beside Norio there Hironori Tanaka, Chikashi Kubota, Hiroki Harada and Tadashi Sakazaki.

The other thing Norio did this year beside NARUTO ? UNIQLO Music Video, was the  Rurouni Kenshin Saisen OP for psp.*


----------



## Near67 (Aug 7, 2011)

^
Oh, ok thanks!!
I should try re-watching that episode over again, and his other works as well.
I really hope that he's back for the next arc that as some awesome fights


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*I planning on release an MAD of his works, now that Colorful came out  

Here is the opening of Rurouni Kenshin Saisen and Norio most likely did the beginning 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDa3MPa8IIU[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## neshru (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Kishimoto is working with CC2 for the new upcoming Naruto game called *Generation* and CC2 even said that the current manga arc is the last arc of Shippuden, obviously Kishimoto told them that, and also it doesn't take a child to know that it's the last arc.


Even if this is the last part of the story, nothing indicates that we're moving towards the end. The manga could very well go on for several more years, so it's not like the animators are in a rush to get the next Wakabayashi episode out.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think good choice for next animation directors. Fillers doesn't need good animation. 
Watching episode 223, it's obvious the low budget with Shigeki Kawai. Even if it's a good animation director, the episode was meh, thankfully.

I'm not enjoying the abuse of Masayuki Kouda with 216-219-225. One place of the rota must be replaced. I think Kouda is in charge of the Yamashita slot.

I'm curious about the return of Hiromi Yoshinuma. He left with the episode 206 that had a big amount of lips movement (but with less syncro) and I want to know if he is now improved.


----------



## braves41 (Aug 11, 2011)

Next episode looks like what one would reasonably expect given the movie production and the workload Kouda has had recently. Meh.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 11, 2011)

*Staff Credits for #224

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
菅井嘉浩、片岡裕

絵コンテ
神谷純

作画監督
吉沼裕美

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
中尾友治　小野寺博文　徳倉栄一　岩田幸子
美間寛子　岡田雅人

第二原画
吉田浩基　松本鉄也　種村綾隆　吉岡美帆
橋本健司　金丸茜*


----------



## neshru (Aug 11, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Next episode looks like what one would reasonably expect given the movie production and the workload Kouda has had recently. Meh.


The first part of the preview does look pretty bad. You can't even tell if it's Kouda in charge there, maybe he's not the only AD on the episode. 
The second part of the preview looks more like what you'd expect from Kouda, though there is no sign that the animation will be as good as his previous episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think too there is another animation director with Kouda. First part is not so good. Maybe it's movie production, lack of key animator.

Looking at rota
209 - Original Kouda
216 - Kouda + AD2
219 - Original Kouda

225 must be with an additional AD.


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2011)

Some stuff from 2ch about past episodes apparently from various interviews. While it's still generally agreed on that Toshiyuki Tsuru (the director/storyboardist for Suzuki's episodes) only wants to work on episodes that focus on his favorite characters, namely Hinata and Lee, his other episodes from Shippuuden, 82, 85, and 123, were done because he was asked to by the show's audio recording director Chiharu Kamio. Kamio wanted him to do Asuma's death, but that somehow turned into Asuma's funeral + one episode from the Hidan/Kakuzu fight. Then because that went well, Kamio also wanted him to do an episode from the Sasuke/Deidara fight as Deidara is his favorite character.

So yeah apparently most of the special episodes only happen because certain Pierrot staff members like certain characters or scenes. Still don't know how the process of picking what episodes Wakabayashi does goes though.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Some stuff from 2ch about past episodes apparently from various interviews. While it's still generally agreed on that Toshiyuki Tsuru (the director/storyboardist for Suzuki's episodes) only wants to work on episodes that focus on his favorite characters, namely Hinata and Lee, his other episodes from Shippuuden, 82, 85, and 123, were done because he was asked to by the show's audio recording director Chiharu Kamio. Kamio wanted him to do Asuma's death, but that somehow turned into Asuma's funeral + one episode from the Hidan/Kakuzu fight. Then because that went well, Kamio also wanted him to do an episode from the Sasuke/Deidara fight as Deidara is his favorite character.
> 
> So yeah apparently most of the special episodes only happen because certain Pierrot staff members like certain characters or scenes. Still don't know how the process of picking what episodes Wakabayashi does goes though.



Very interesting, so basically this is a matter of favors between the staff.

I think Wakabayshi just loves to do big fights.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting indeed. We speculated, but now I think this pretty much clears it up, that some of the staff have favorites. Great find Geg. Weird though, to see someone like Kamio asking Tsuru to do some episodes.


----------



## braves41 (Aug 12, 2011)

Seems really weird for a recording director to have that much say on a show, so I don't buy this report for now. I know that sound directors have a say on which voice actors work on the show, but I've never heard of a recording director having influence beyond their specified task. Makes more sense to me that Date would ask Tsuru to work on those episodes since Date's the guy who's been working with Tsuru for almost a decade now, including other shows that aren't *Naruto*.


----------



## Kony (Aug 12, 2011)

For the next season, I am curious to see if there will be the same kind of AD's planning as the last year (Yamashita, Kouda) or the same planning as the 2009's (Suzuki, Tanaka, Gorou, Murata).


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm surprised a audio recorder has a say it in for the anime, shouldn't it mostly be Hayate Date who should have more of a say than that other guy?? Weird, and I didn't know Suzuki's favourite character was Rock Lee also, maybe if Lee gets a big fight one day then he could do one for Lee, haha.


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Seems really weird for a recording director to have that much say on a show, so I don't buy this report for now. I know that sound directors have a say on which voice actors work on the show, but I've never heard of a recording director having influence beyond their specified task.



It seemed weird to me too, but there were about 3 different posters saying that. Maybe Tsuru and Kamio are close friends?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2011)

*Interesting indeed, but like Brave said it seem kinda weird. If it is tue that Toshiyuki Tsuru only wants to work on episodes that focus on his favorite characters. I wonder why he didn't do Neji vs. Hinata or Lee vs. Kimimaro and why he worked on other episodes under his penname 'Kurotsu Yasuaki'.*


----------



## fortysix (Aug 12, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Interesting indeed, but like Brave said it seem kinda weird. If it is tue that Toshiyuki Tsuru only wants to work on episodes that focus on his favorite characters. I wonder why he didn't do Neji vs. Hinata or Lee vs. Kimimaro and why he worked on other episodes under his penname 'Kurotsu Yasuaki'.*



Well he did some animation on Hinata vs Neji or was that Suzuki i'm not sure


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2011)

*It was  Suzuki who did some work on the fight

Geg, could this came over from the bonus disc that came with the limited edition of Master's Prophecy and Vengeance#7

btw was there any mention about the fall season*


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2011)

The conversation's still going on - apparently only the funeral episode was due to Kamio asking them. They went on to do episode 85 too because Norio Matsumoto wanted to work on it.


----------



## Saren (Aug 13, 2011)

What ever happened to the animator from episode 131? Was he just a one time deal? I really love the style it held *_*


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 13, 2011)

*Saren, the last thing that Hironori Tanaka worked on for Pierrot was Bleach and Tegami Bachi Reverse. If you to check out an other episode of Hironori Tanaka, check out Deadman Wonderland#11 or wait for Kami-sama no Memo-chou#9 since Hironori will be AD for the episode*


----------



## Saren (Aug 13, 2011)

Ahh sweet, thanks for the info! 
It's a shame he doesn't animate more episodes


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 13, 2011)

*Before NS#131 he worked on episode# 31. During on the winter season 2011 he worked on almost everything*


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Geg said:


> Some stuff from 2ch about past episodes apparently from various interviews. While it's still generally agreed on that Toshiyuki Tsuru (the director/storyboardist for Suzuki's episodes) only wants to work on episodes that focus on his favorite characters, namely Hinata and Lee, his other episodes from Shippuuden, 82, 85, and 123, were done because he was asked to by the show's audio recording director Chiharu Kamio. Kamio wanted him to do Asuma's death, but that somehow turned into Asuma's funeral + one episode from the Hidan/Kakuzu fight. Then because that went well, Kamio also wanted him to do an episode from the Sasuke/Deidara fight as Deidara is his favorite character.
> 
> So yeah apparently most of the special episodes only happen because certain Pierrot staff members like certain characters or scenes. Still don't know how the process of picking what episodes Wakabayashi does goes though.





Geg said:


> The conversation's still going on - apparently only the funeral episode was due to Kamio asking them. They went on to do episode 85 too because Norio Matsumoto wanted to work on it.



Very interesting, thanks for sharing. 



Saren said:


> What ever happened to the animator from episode 131? Was he just a one time deal? I really love the style it held *_*



You can check out his ANN profile page to see what he worked on


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 13, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Before NS#131 he worked on episode# 31. During on the winter season 2011 he worked on almost everything*



Seeing the trend, I want him on #231 XD XD


----------



## neshru (Aug 14, 2011)

Geg said:


> They went on to do episode 85 too because Norio Matsumoto wanted to work on it.


lol, that's so weird. Is Norio a Naruto fan or something?


----------



## Kony (Aug 14, 2011)

Norio Matsumoto is my favorite Key animator.
He's God. Just watching _Birdy the Mighty Decode_ or _Noein_ to understand


----------



## neshru (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think Norio did that much work in Birdy. It was other animators that made that show stand out.


----------



## Kony (Aug 14, 2011)

neshru said:


> I don't think Norio did that much work in Birdy. It was other animators that made that show stand out.



He is the AD of the episode 12.

And I believe this scene is his work:
480p
You can recognize the style of Naruto 133.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Kony said:


> He is the AD of the episode 12.
> 
> And I believe this scene is his work:
> 480p
> You can recognize the style of Naruto 133.



he didn't do all of it he did 0:44 to 1:48 and 2:15 to the end of the video the part in between was Shingo Yamashita


----------



## Kony (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok thanks.
And what did he do on 167 of Shippuden ? All the 2nd half ?


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Kony said:


> Ok thanks.
> And what did he do on 167 of Shippuden ? All the 2nd half ?



He probably did the part when Naruto attacks Pain after breaking the necklace up to the part when the rocks fall on Pain the rest of it was Kenichi Kutsuna and the end Was Atsushi Wakabayashi and the first part of the episode was done by Shingo Yamashita he did all of it up until naruto breaks the necklace


----------



## Kony (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks a lot. So this is a golden trio Wakabayashi-Matsumoto-Yamashita ^^


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Kony said:


> Ok, thanks a lot. So this is a golden trio Wakabayashi-Matsumoto-Yamashita ^^



lol yeah it is but i doubt we'll get an episode of that quality for a long time


----------



## Kony (Aug 14, 2011)

The last year, I was already suprised to see Wakabayashi on a Shippuden.
Nobody can know. Unlike Bleach, NS is an irregular show. I let myself be cut off.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Kony said:


> The last year, I was already suprised to see Wakabayashi on a Shippuden.
> Nobody can know. Unlike Bleach, NS is an irregular show. I let myself be cut off.



well, Bleach has been getting a lot of good animation lately with Hironori Tanaka and Shinichi Kurita but i doubt it will ever have animation as good as Shippuuden


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2011)

There was a breakdown of that episode after it came out. Norio Matsumoto did everything after Nagato activates Chibaku Tensei until the end of the episode. He didn't do any animation in the first half.


----------



## Kony (Aug 14, 2011)

fortysix said:


> well, Bleach has been getting a lot of good animation lately with Hironori Tanaka and Shinichi Kurita but i doubt it will ever have animation as good as Shippuuden



It's an eternal debate.
I prefer good ADs from NS than good ADs from Bleach.
But I prefer "bad" ADs from Bleach than bad (oh yes, very bad^^) ADs from NS^^



> There was a breakdown of that episode after it came out. Norio Matsumoto did everything after Nagato activates Chibaku Tensei until the end of the episode. He didn't do any animation in the first half.



Yes, that's what I thought. It was a very impressive and beautiful scene.
Thanks Geg.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 14, 2011)

*



			There was a breakdown of that episode after it came out. Norio Matsumoto did everything after Nagato activates Chibaku Tensei until the end of the episode. He didn't do any animation in the first half.
		
Click to expand...


Geg I believe that Norio did one or two scenes in Kenichi Kutsuna part as well

BTW  Kony I'll be uploading an Norio Matsumoto MAD this week and it will include most of Naruto scenes and Birdy scenes*


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Geg I believe that Norio did one or two scenes in Kenichi Kutsuna part as well
> 
> BTW  Kony I'll be uploading an Norio Matsumoto MAD this week and it will include most of Naruto scenes and Birdy scenes*



You have another YT account? I thought it got deleted


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 14, 2011)

*Yes, it's  but on this account all videos are unlisted *


----------



## Neelix (Aug 14, 2011)

Kony said:


> He is the AD of the episode 12.
> 
> And I believe this scene is his work:
> 480p
> You can recognize the style of Naruto 133.



Obviously not the whole thing, Shingo did the part from 1:48-2:14 .I think Norio did some other stuff in Birdy Part1 but I'm not sure.

But yeah, that ep was pretty much NS167 quality.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 14, 2011)

*Yeah Neelix, Norio did something in season one of Birdy(episode#12) in fact he was AD for that episode.

Edit:  do you guys think that I should include his work from Flame of Recca in the MAD as well*


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, please include. Couldn't find Flame of Recca in good quality, hope you will help by doing MAD...

*in the first half of 167, i think Norio helped a bit Kutsuna and did water animation, who knows.. 2 part is definitely him


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Wakabayashi done the part with Anko, Sai, and Yamato were in the forest. I also think maybe Matsumoto done a part where Pain is being blown back from his Bansho Tenin. Many can say it looks like flash and is probably Kutsuna, but I just think its Matsumoto, looking at previous scenes he's done with Wakabayashi.


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 15, 2011)

Gotta agree. Sai Anko Yamato in the forest scene reminds me so much of second half of the episode 30 TV1.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 15, 2011)

*



			I think Wakabayashi done the part with Anko, Sai, and Yamato were in the forest. I also think maybe Matsumoto done a part where Pain is being blown back from his Bansho Tenin. Many can say it looks like flash and is probably Kutsuna, but I just think its Matsumoto, looking at previous scenes he's done with Wakabayashi
		
Click to expand...


The part where Pain is being blown back from his Bansho Tenin was done by Shingo Natsume and Tomoyuki Niho did the part before that where Naruto grabs Pein*


----------



## Kony (Aug 15, 2011)

Concerning Shingo Yamashita, Norio Matsumoto, Tomoyuki Niho..
There is a very intersting animatic:

480p

I'm in love with this animation's style, the drawings are neglected, but the animation is soo punchy. This is art !


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> The part where Pain is being blown back from his Bansho Tenin was done by Shingo Natsume and Tomoyuki Niho did the part before that where Naruto grabs Pein*



Both Natsume and Niho did only 2nd key animation. That means they just redrew key animator's rough animation sketch to create the final line work.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 15, 2011)

*thanx for the corrections*


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 15, 2011)

Found flame of recca ep's only on 240p.. >.>
Oh and i wonder who did that cool skirmish between Orochimaru and Tsunade in part1, sannin fight
Does anyone know, who it was?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I meant to say I think Matsumoto done the key frames for that scene. There were a ton of second key animators were'nt they?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 15, 2011)

*



			Found flame of recca ep's only on 240p.. >.>
Oh and i wonder who did that cool skirmish between Orochimaru and Tsunade in part1, sannin fight
Does anyone know, who it was?
		
Click to expand...


Akira Matsushima
  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsytNt37Oeo[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Akira Matsushima
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsytNt37Oeo[/YOUTUBE]*



Thanks. He got a nice feeling of doing action.


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 16, 2011)

I uploaded animation of norio matsumoto from Flame of Recca in ep 22.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




Also Hunter X Hunter one

*Spoiler*: __ 




http://www.sendspace.com/file/3zm93w




I think at times or ranma 1/2 he was already a pro...


----------



## Kony (Aug 17, 2011)

I am looking forward to your MAD, Animeblue 
I really hope to see again Hironori Tanaka ! It's his art which reminds me more Wakabayashi.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 18, 2011)

Hiroyuki Yamashita was an animator in today's episode


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita was an animator in today's episode



Yes, certainly on the rasengan's scene at the end.
Waiting neshru to confirm that


----------



## fortysix (Aug 18, 2011)

Kony said:


> Yes, certainly on the rasengan's scene at the end.
> Waiting neshru to confirm that



He did the scene where naruto was trying to rescue Yamato not the final rasengan

this scene


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 18, 2011)

Surely, Yamashita is from 16:24 to 16:35 (possible to 16:47 also).

There was also Chiyuki Tanaka <3
A great week for Pierrot animation.


----------



## neshru (Aug 18, 2011)

Kony said:


> Yes, certainly on the rasengan's scene at the end.
> Waiting neshru to confirm that


The final rasengan reminded me of Gorou, but I haven't checked if he's even on the episode.
Yamashita probably just did from 16:21 to 16:41.


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2011)

fortysix said:


> He did the scene where naruto was trying to rescue Yamato not the final rasengan
> 
> this scene
> [/IMG][/URL]



Oh yes, well done
So he's back from the movie production.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2011)

*I myself haven't watch the episode yet, but it nice to hear that Yamashita is kinda back




			I am looking forward to your MAD, Animeblue 
I really hope to see again Hironori Tanaka ! It's his art which reminds me more Wakabayashi.
		
Click to expand...

Thanx Kony, I'll be uploading the MAD today or tommorrow if I have the time. If not then on Sunday*


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 18, 2011)

And yes, Sessha Gorou is in the episode aswell.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2011)

Gorou, Yamashita, Tanaka...
It's very interesting to see the specific moment when the animators come back. 
Now, going to the Turtle island !!


----------



## Gellin (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG!!
Gorou is back !!!


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Gorou has done the introduction part also. It got that particular style.


----------



## Archah (Aug 18, 2011)

*Episode credits*


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Script (脚本)*

彦久保雅博

*Storyboard (絵コンテ)*

香川豊

*Episode director (演出)*

香川豊

*Animation director (作画監督)*

甲田正行

*Key animators (原画)*

福田忠 ? 佐々木守
夘野一郎 ? 高橋香織
寺井佳史 ? 桑野佳子
高館順一 ? 田中ちゆき
三木宣人 ? 泉保良輔
阿部千明 ? 津曲大介
吉田忠勝 ? 辻美也子
拙者五郎

_ぴえろ作画室_

渡辺葉瑠 ? 池田結姫
藤田亜耶乃 ? 豆塚あす香
小柳達也 ? 甲田正行
山下宏幸


*2nd key animators (第二原画)*

_動画工房_

竹上充知子


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sakuga wiki updated info about *Blood Prison* movie so I'm going to post some updates here. 

*Chief Animation Directors:*
Hirofumi Suzuki
Chikara Sakurai
Yoshiharu Shimizu
Hiroyuki Horiuchi
Koji Yabuno

*Animation Directors:*
Chikara Sakurai
Yoshiharu Shimizu
Hiroyuki Horiuchi
Koji Yabuno
Chiyuki Tanaka

*Assistant Animation Directors:*
Hiroto Tanaka

*Effects Animation Director:*
Takashi Hashimoto

*Assistant Effects Animation Diretor:*
Masaaki Endo
Hirofumi Masuda

*Key Animators (known ones):*
Yasuyuki Ebara
Daisuke Hiramaki
Takenori Tsukuma
Masaharu Tada
Yasuyuki Kai 
Hidetsugu Ito
Hiroyuki Yamashita
Mari Tominaga
Chiyuki Tanaka
Hisashi Eguchi

*2nd Key Animators (known ones):*
Sessha Gorou
Youko Suzuki
Teruaki Tokumaru

_note: names are placed randomly, because we still don't have full movie credits_
_note 2: Don't expect some more good animators to show up, since sakuga wiki always adds ADs and best animators first
_
===

To be honest, the second least impressive list I've seen in a Naruto movie (of course Lost Tower was worse).


----------



## fortysix (Aug 18, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Sakuga wiki updated info about *Blood Prison* movie so I'm going to post some updates here.
> 
> *Chief Animation Directors:*
> Hirofumi Suzuki
> ...




well atleast Yamashita's scenes looked amazing in the trailers and Hidetsugu Ito's scene will no doubt be good, but no Nishio for the last rasengan?


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 18, 2011)

fortysix said:


> well atleast Yamashita's scenes looked amazing in the trailers and Hidetsugu Ito's scene will no doubt be good, but no Nishio for the last rasengan?



We can always hope for some Nishio on the tv series XD

EDIT: Anyway, why the preview of 226 seems so good animated for the standards of a Beom Seok Hong episode?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, kind of dissapointing, but like Liborek3 said, it's certainly better than the last one.


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> To be honest, the second least impressive list I've seen in a Naruto movie (of course Lost Tower was worse).



To be honest, It's more than enough for a simple movie.


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2011)

Preview for next week looks surprisingly good considering who's doing it


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 18, 2011)

^ It really is. I wasn't even going to look at the preview knowing that it is BSH in charge. Better than what I would expect. Still not all that excited for it.


----------



## braves41 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kony said:


> To be honest, It's more than enough for a simple movie.



I don't get what you're saying. Look at the staff for the first few movies and compare it to the last two. It's pretty clear they've fallen quite a ways from where they were.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2011)

* I mentioned this to Liborek, to me it seem they is trying to saving money because they usually hire some freelancer and an new director for the each movie. But for three years they had stick with using the animators for the tv series and keep Masahiko Murata as the director. 




			well atleast Yamashita's scenes looked amazing in the trailers and Hidetsugu Ito's scene will no doubt be good, but no Nishio for the last rasengan?
		
Click to expand...

Tetsuya Nishio was probably too busy working on Onigamiden and A Letter to Momo. 

Edit:

Here is the Norio Matsumoto MAD [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWcTOgxhklg[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2011)

*


darkap89 said:



			And yes, Sessha Gorou is in the episode aswell.


Spoiler:  

















Click to expand...


I think Gorou just did the beginning because the rasengan scene reminds of this scene
*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Sakuga wiki updated info about *Blood Prison* movie so I'm going to post some updates here.
> 
> *Chief Animation Directors:*
> Hirofumi Suzuki
> ...


Wow no Imaki Hiroaki, Masahiko Murata, Yasuhiko Kanezuka(Team 1), Kumiko Horikoshi, Kengo Matsumoto & Seiko Asai insight?? Even in the previews and footage, Blood Prison animation/artwork didn't look too impressive compare to other movies(not including shitty Lost Tower), in my opinion, they should just stop making Naruto movies, they don't even make sense at all, in the opening we see Naruto & Bee propsing each other and they don't meet yet in the anime & A has two arms, leaving plot holes to the actual story, theirs more I want to say that doesn't make sense but it will be a spoiler.


    I rather no movie and a well animated canon arc than this damsel bullshit that I would drop after seeing it once or twice depending if the movie will make me feel like watching it more than once.

   It's weird because Pain arc was badly animated and Lost Tower doesn't look glorious either, did they really drop all their budget on Wakabayashi last year, is he that expensive?


----------



## neshru (Aug 19, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Sakuga wiki updated info about *Blood Prison* movie so I'm going to post some updates here.


What happened to Kanezuka? He's not working on the series either...


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I think Gorou just did the beginning because the rasengan scene reminds of this scene
> *



I don't think it's that animator. There the scene is more detailed at every frame and the style of the eyes remember me Gorou. But at the same time there isn't it classical movement style.

His names is the last, so I think you're right about the ONLY begin part.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 19, 2011)

neshru said:


> What happened to Kanezuka? He's not working on the series either...



In theory, he will do Chief Animation Director for episode 227. Tokuda is in charge of 226 and 228. I don't think Takahashi will stay without a chief AD.

I think Sakuga wiki haven't reported all the animator...


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Wow no Imaki Hiroaki, Masahiko Murata, Yasuhiko Kanezuka(Team 1), Kumiko Horikoshi, Kengo Matsumoto & Seiko Asai?





neshru said:


> What happened to Kanezuka? He's not working on the series either...



All of them have no profile on sakuga wiki.



Ryder1000 said:


> Masahiko Murata



He directed and storyboarded (part of) the movie, isn't it enough?


----------



## Kony (Aug 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> It's weird because Pain arc was badly animated and Lost Tower doesn't look glorious either, did they really drop all their budget on Wakabayashi last year, is he that expensive?



I think Wakabayashi is the most expensive AD for Shippuden. Suzuki could be the second.

Great MAD, Animeblue


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> * I mentioned this to Liborek, to me it seem they is trying to saving money because they usually hire some freelancer and an new director for the each movie. But for three years they had stick with using the animators for the tv series and keep Masahiko Murata as the director.
> 
> 
> Tetsuya Nishio was probably too busy working on Onigamiden and A Letter to Momo.
> ...



Thanks for this.



Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I think Gorou just did the beginning because the rasengan scene reminds of this scene
> *



Lol.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 19, 2011)

*



			I don't think it's that animator. There the scene is more detailed at every frame and the style of the eyes remember me Gorou. But at the same time there isn't it classical movement style.

His names is the last, so I think you're right about the ONLY begin part.
		
Click to expand...


I guess that Danzou pic isn't an good example, maybe better example would be in #178 where one of ninja girl attacks Iruka with a sword then he blocks it and kick her away *


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 25, 2011)

Some scenes are really good. Rest of the episode ok, with some bad shots aswell.

There was more animators than usual (for a normal team's episode). Anyway, the AD was only Beom-Seok Hong. No Tatsuki Takemoto.

The Chief Animation Director of the next episode is one between: Yasuhiko Kanezuka, Seiko Asai, Kumiko Horikoshi. Probably, first or second.


----------



## Archah (Aug 25, 2011)

*Episode credits*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Script (脚本)*

鈴木やすゆき

*Storyboard (絵コンテ)*

浪速勉

*Episode director (演出)*

北川正人

*Animation director (作画監督)*

洪範錫

*Chief animation director (総作画監督)*

徳田夢之介

*Key animators (原画)*

中西和也 ? 千葉孝幸
野口啓生 ? 植竹康彦
古矢好二 ? 橋本真希
舩生拓磨 ? 木村都彦
やましたさとる ? 藤田正幸
菅藤剛 ? 嵩本樹
福澤由貴 ? 洪範錫
月岡英明 ? 橋立佳奈
澤田博範 ? 平田賢一
重左頼忠 ? 藤原千帆

*2nd key animators (第二原画)*

大西秀明 
drop
ライジング･フォース
ドリーム･フォース
スタジオイゼナ


----------



## fortysix (Aug 25, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Some scenes are really good. Rest of the episode ok, with some bad shots aswell.
> 
> There was more animators than usual (for a normal team's episode). Anyway, the AD was only Beom-Seok Hong. No Tatsuki Takemoto.
> 
> The Chief Animation Director of the next episode is one between: Yasuhiko Kanezuka, Seiko Asai, Kumiko Horikoshi. Probably, first or second.



I don't think so the preview looked very bad, if it's anyone of those you listed (not likely) it is Kumiko Horikoshi


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 25, 2011)

*To me the preview looks like Kanezuka.*


----------



## Kony (Aug 25, 2011)

This is probably Kanezuka's work:



Enjoy. Sessha Gorou (225), Hiroyuki Yamashita (225) and Yasuhiko Kanezuka (227) are back.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 1, 2011)

Episode 227
Animation Directors: Naoki Takahashi, someone new , Takashi Saijo
Assistant Animation Director: Mikihiko Ando
Chief Animation Director: Yasuhiko Kanezuka

and it had so many bad art (Naruto, 'specially), untouched by the assistant and the chief. In this field Tokuda seems the better choice.

Anyway, in the preview of the next episode there's something weird. First seconds doesn't look like an Hong Rong (or the other partner animator) work and has no signs of Tokuda (the bolder nose isn't in the way Tokuda retouch it). From some seconds, return the classical art for this team. Maybe a good key animator or a great work by 2nd key animation (episode 226 had some good shots too).


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 1, 2011)

*#227 was probably a rush job for Kanezuka.*


----------



## Kony (Sep 1, 2011)

Art & animation of today's episode were perfect for a filler. 

So next ADs will come out with the schedule.
I guess a come back of Yamashita as AD. Perhaps the duo Kouda/Gorou for October.

Oh, and a question for specialists, please. Who is Key animator on this screenshot ?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 1, 2011)

*Saff list for#227

脚本
千葉克彦

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出
雄谷将仁

絵コンテ
古川順康

作画監督
高橋直樹、服部憲知、西城隆詞

作画監督協力
安藤幹彦

総作画監督
金塚泰彦

原画
西城隆詞　水村十司　安藤幹彦　川口弘明
渡邊章　矢野久仁子　菅原浩喜　なかじまちゅうじ
桜井木の実　黒澤治　柿原剛　本谷恵子
大西貴子　細川修平　平林孝　平林美智代
臼井篤史　飯田光尋　落合依里子　石橋香澄

第二原画
スタジオウォンバット
スタジオリバティー
TNK
D-motion
スタジオイゼナ
すたじおガッシュ
アニメーションプラネット
ビッグバン
ゴリラ

古河政人　なつみかん*


----------



## braves41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Haven't seen the episode, but Takashi Saijo is over 60 years old. Given the comments here, I wonder if the scene of him helping out on sakkan work was the similar to that scene in *Animation Runner Kuromi 2* with the old sakkans that were brought in to help. 

Production Runner: "I've come to pick up the keys"

Old AD: "They're over there."

*production runner looks at keys which are total crap and haven't been corrected*

Production Runner: "Why didn't you correct these keys?!"

Old AD: "I don't correct good keys."

So yeah, in between terrible filler episodes I suggest everybody reading this thread check out both *Animation Runner Kuromi *OVAs to get some insight on the animation process.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone here know where i can find pictures of Hiroyuki Yamashita's artwork on the Naruto calendars?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 4, 2011)

*Here you go Fortysix

link*


----------



## fortysix (Sep 4, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here you go Fortysix
> 
> link*



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kony (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, the pic with the hawk, Sasuke and Itachi is fabulous.
Yamashita is an art master.

Thanks Animeblue.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 4, 2011)

Kony said:


> Art & animation of today's episode were perfect for a filler.
> 
> So next ADs will come out with the schedule.
> I guess a come back of Yamashita as AD. Perhaps the duo Kouda/Gorou for October.
> ...



looks like Yamashita but that's not saying much because he touches up on alot of art in his episodes to make it look like the entire episode is in his style, it could be anyone really


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've talked a bit with Yoshimici Kameda.

I've sent this MAD to him 480p and he said thanks to all (the community). I've tried to ask him about his future, maybe more work on Naruto Shippuuden (first key animation in Ending 15 - Naruto vs. Lee segment).

His reply (after all the congratulations about his works):
ほんと、光栄です！ありがとうございます(;_ これからも、応援していただけるような仕事ができるように、がんばります！

Can't use the translator, because there can be errors. Someone can translate this correctly and if it say something?

Anyway, you should take a look at the talk: 
batman superman hats


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 5, 2011)

* Interesting.....

I wouldn't mind asking a question about episode#123 and#180*


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 5, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I've talked a bit with Yoshimici Kameda.
> 
> I've sent this MAD to him 480p and he said thanks to all (the community). I've tried to ask him about his future, maybe more work on Naruto Shippuuden (first key animation in Ending 15 - Naruto vs. Lee segment).
> 
> ...



He's just saying polite Japanese-ey things 


> Really, this is great honour! Thank you very much (;_ I hope you can continue rooting for me as I try to work my best!


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 5, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I've talked a bit with Yoshimici Kameda.
> 
> I've sent this MAD to him 480p and he said thanks to all (the community). I've tried to ask him about his future, maybe more work on Naruto Shippuuden (first key animation in Ending 15 - Naruto vs. Lee segment).
> 
> ...



Whoa, He watched my video


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 6, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Whoa, He watched my video



Yep, it is one of the best MAD and this case it's pretty useful. As an example of how we recognize animators, he also seen this  because he's involved here.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 6, 2011)

^ I wonder if he'll reply to your question about future works and the possibity of working on Naruto. Makes me want to create a Twitter account and ask some animators some questions about how they animate and stuff. I know some animators have accounts, but I doubt they will reply back.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 6, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> ^ I wonder if he'll reply to your question about future works and the possibity of working on Naruto. Makes me want to create a Twitter account and ask some animators some questions about how they animate and stuff. I know some animators have accounts, but I doubt they will reply back.



I don't know other animators, but Yoshimichi Kameda seems so nice, kind and helpful.
Try doesn't cost anything


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, no plans in the future for Naruto Shippuuden by Yoshimichi Kameda.
He also said that it was difficult to draw the scene in the ending 

batman superman hats

EDIT: He is working on Bleach right now. But it's a guest as the role done with Naruto Shippuuden. The episode of Bleach with him will air at the end of this month and we'll be an episode of great quality.

batman superman hats
batman superman hats
batman superman hats
batman superman hats


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 6, 2011)

Still very cool. I can see why he thought it was difficult . The amount of pencil work he put into that scene must be insane, considering it's just for an ending.

"Hopefully" somewhere down the line he does something in Naruto.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2011)

*


Alchemist73 said:



			^ I wonder if he'll reply to your question about future works and the possibity of working on Naruto. Makes me want to create a Twitter account and ask some animators some questions about how they animate and stuff. I know some animators have accounts, but I doubt they will reply back.
		
Click to expand...


Same here, I think they will since it's nothing disrespectful or no hate comments*


----------



## neshru (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone go look for Hiroyuki Yamashita on twitter right now.

Oh, and look for this month's staff list while you're at it.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2011)

*Neshru, I don't think Yamashita have one. Well, least the one that we all interested in. For Naruto stuff I would try asking Tasuku Yamashita, especially when his background is Sakura.*


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Same here, I think they will since it's nothing disrespectful or no hate comments*



I think the only problem people will have is the language barrier. Unless they know good English or you know good Japanese, it'll be hard to get the right message across to the person. Most animators generally are very enthusiastic to hear from overseas fans. I've tweeted messages to Takeshi Koike, Jun Arai and Masami Obari and they always reply very nicely and happy.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2011)

*That's something good to hear Kraker2k, have you tweeted Shingo Yamashita and Ryotimo before*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 6, 2011)

yutaka nakumara people


----------



## Kony (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope an avalanche of infos tomorrow (titles, staff list..). It's too long !


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *That's something good to hear Kraker2k, have you tweeted Shingo Yamashita and Ryotimo before*



Haha not yet, I'm a little reluctant to talk to them unless I really have something to say to them because my Japanese is very rusty. For Koike I just thanked him for making Redline after I watched it in the movies last year, for Jun Arai, it was about the Sakuga Panel held at the American Convention and for Masami Obari I tweeted something about SRW lol.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 6, 2011)

any news on the AD list for September? It should be out today, anyway I expect and average list for September maybe one Kouda episode, But i'm expecting Pierrot goes crazy with the list for October and November, Hoping for Suzuki or Wakabayashi in October or November


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2011)

*



			Haha not yet, I'm a little reluctant to talk to them unless I really have something to say to them because my Japanese is very rusty. For Koike I just thanked him for making Redline after I watched it in the movies last year, for Jun Arai, it was about the Sakuga Panel held at the American Convention and for Masami Obari I tweeted something about SRW lol.
		
Click to expand...

I see.......... Redline was awesome 




			any news on the AD list for September? It should be out today, anyway I expect and average list for September maybe one Kouda episode, But i'm expecting Pierrot goes crazy with the list for October and November, Hoping for Suzuki or Wakabayashi in October or November
		
Click to expand...

Fortysix, the animation director list will be out this week. *


----------



## fortysix (Sep 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> I see.......... Redline was awesome
> 
> 
> Fortysix, the animation director list will be out this week. *



I see, I thougth it comes out the on the sixth or seventh of every month


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2011)

*the sixth or seventh is the earliest, but everything comes out on the tenth *


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks darkap89, I'm glad to know he is working on Bleach soon.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> yutaka nakumara people


Yutaka doesn't tweet useful stuff.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I see, I thougth it comes out the on the sixth or seventh of every month



It *usually* gets posted on the 7th, around 6-9PM (in Japan), which is a few hours from now. But like others said it could take as long as the 10th, because the magazine with the info doesn't officially hit the streets until the 10th. Seems like someone always manages to get it a few days early or something and leaks the info.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 8, 2011)

Animation Directors for episode 229 will be Eum Ik-Hyun. So 4 normal-low budget animators in a row. Good.

For 228 there were 3 Animation Directors. One of those, from the bad stream, it seems Zenjirou Ukulele. So, almost same setting of episode 157. Good AD along with a normal AD.

But I'm not sure, the stream was bad. Need confirmation.


----------



## Kony (Sep 8, 2011)

Very good animation when Guy fights Lee on the boat


----------



## fortysix (Sep 8, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Animation Directors for episode 229 will be Eum Ik-Hyun. So 4 normal-low budget animators in a row. Good.
> 
> For 228 there were 3 Animation Directors. One of those, from the bad stream, it seems Zenjirou Ukulele. So, almost same setting of episode 157. Good AD along with a normal AD.
> 
> But I'm not sure, the stream was bad. Need confirmation.



It's actually good that they are using bad/normal animators. It means that they're probably preparing something good for October and November. Eum Ik Hyun is only good because of Tsutomu Oshiro, the other animators on his team are very bad


----------



## Archah (Sep 8, 2011)

*Episode 228*

*Animation director:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Hong Rong & Ishizaki Yuko
*Chief animation director:* Tokuda Yumenosuke


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 8, 2011)

fortysix said:


> It's actually good that they are using bad/normal animators. It means that they're probably preparing something good for October and November. Eum Ik Hyun is only good because of Tsutomu Oshiro, the other animators on his team are very bad



My good wasn't ironic. I think the same as you


----------



## Archah (Sep 8, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*229:* Eum Ik-hyum
*230:* Komori Ryo
*231:* Kawai Shigeki & Otake Noriko


----------



## Kony (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks !  I don't know Otake Noriko. Is she a good AD ?
I hope 230 will be the last filler.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 8, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *229:* Eum Ik-hyum
> *230:* Komori Ryo
> *231:* Kawai Shigeki & Otake Noriko



So there isn't an episode next week? Pretty solid list for September, i'm excited for the Kawai/Otake episode.


----------



## Archah (Sep 8, 2011)

Kony said:


> Thanks !  I don't know Otake Noriko. Is she a good AD ?
> I hope 230 will be the last filler.



Otake Noriko was assistant AD for episode #213 and key animator in episode #195.



fortysix said:


> So there isn't an episode next week? Pretty solid list for September, i'm excited for the Kawai/Otake episode.



Yeah, it seems there isn't an episode, but i dunno what week


----------



## fortysix (Sep 8, 2011)

Kony said:


> Thanks !  I don't know Otake Noriko. Is she a good AD ?
> I hope 230 will be the last filler.



Here is his ANN page: he seems slightly better than average, but we'll have to wait for the episode to see how he does


----------



## Gellin (Sep 8, 2011)

i think a Otake Noriko 
good ep
like Kawai Shigeki


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yuppy. 5 low budget animators in a row. That's a good plan for the filler shit 
Budget reserved for a good next season.

Curious about Otake Noriko (even if episode 213 was just garbage)


----------



## fortysix (Sep 8, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Curious about Otake Noriko (even if episode 213 was just garbage)



Yeah 213 was pretty much the biggest disappointment i had in Shippuuden right next to 163 and 164 not being special episodes, When I saw that Matsutake was doing it I thougth that there was a finally a special ep after such a long time, and to find out that it was a filler with bad animation was truly a dissapointment


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2011)

*#228 Staff list

脚本
彦久保雅博

演出
岸川寛良

絵コンテ
神谷純

作画監督
ウクレレ善似郎、容洪、石崎裕子

総作画監督
徳田夢之介

原画
石崎裕子　昆冨美子　高木有詩　小川みずえ
亀山進矢　青柳重美　内原茂　服部森樹朗
西川雅史　片岡康治　及川博史　雨宮英雄
容洪　未廣直貴

へバラギ

第二原画
多田かずひろ　佐藤滋樹　清水麻未　北條裕之
荒井美由紀　藤優子　坂井寛幸　小酒井智也

E-CHO*


----------



## neshru (Sep 9, 2011)

So the series is still in emergency mode it looks like, which is fine for now.
Though, considering how average this year has been until now, the upcoming fall season better be as good as the 2009 fall season.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Sep 9, 2011)

The fight with Lee and Guy although short was well animated. I wish that kind of hand to hand fighting was used in the Naruto vs Pain episode he did. I actually like his eps so long as he doesn't attempt taijutsu but for some reason it was pretty good in this ep.


----------



## Kony (Sep 9, 2011)

I expect nothing else that Kouda, Gorou and Yamashita for the upcoming fall season.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 9, 2011)

Kony said:


> I expect nothing else that Kouda, Gorou and Yamashita for the upcoming fall season.



I expect Suzuki or even Wakabayashi if the upcoming seson is canon, it's really time for a special episode since we haven't had one for 63 episodes


----------



## Corax (Sep 9, 2011)

> 231: Kawai Shigeki & Otake Noriko


Seems like it ll be the start of the canon. Shigeki is always doing first episodes of the arcs.


----------



## Kony (Sep 9, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I expect Suzuki or even Wakabayashi if the upcoming seson is canon, it's really time for a special episode since we haven't had one for 63 episodes



I think they'll do an episode only if they want.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 9, 2011)

Kony said:


> I think they'll do an episode only if they want.



It doesn't really have to be like that, i remember someone posting something about how Suzuki did an episode just because the sound engineer asked him to, and besides that thing about Suzuki selecting what episodes he does is just a rumor so it could be totally false


----------



## neshru (Sep 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> Shigeki is always doing first episodes of the arcs.


Not really, it just happened once. The first episode of an arc is done by whoever happens to be in charge between all the animation teams.


----------



## Kony (Sep 10, 2011)

fortysix said:


> It doesn't really have to be like that, i remember someone posting something about how Suzuki did an episode just because the sound engineer asked him to



It's also a rumor..
I'm more convinced by the fact that a man like Suzuki do an episode only if he wants.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2011)

> Not really, it just happened once. The first episode of an arc is done by whoever happens to be in charge between all the animation teams.


Well twice I think. Special at the start of the Pain invasion arc and special at the start of the Kage summit arc.


----------



## neshru (Sep 12, 2011)

The special is not a single episode, the TV station just decides to air episodes that way. The first episode of the Pain arc was done by someone else.


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2011)

The newest rumor on 2ch is that the new opening won't be done by Tsuru/Suzuki.


----------



## neshru (Sep 13, 2011)

Huh. I wonder if that means they are preparing for a streak of quality episodes, or their budget is just going down the drain.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 13, 2011)

Geg said:


> The newest rumor on 2ch is that the new opening won't be done by Tsuru/Suzuki.



What? I'm kinda dissapointed and also optimistic at the same time, they will maybe bring in someone new who hasn't done anything on Naruto to bring a new style to the opening. I doubt Pierrot will bring in someone bad to do an opening. Maybe Suzuki and Tsuru aren't doing the opening because they are busy working on an episode


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, really? If true, I'm not too optimistic about the quality of the opening. Must be budget.


----------



## Gellin (Sep 13, 2011)

> The newest rumor on 2ch is that the new opening won't be done by Tsuru/Suzuki.



What's this !

i think works yamashita 
for new op

I'm sad


----------



## Kony (Sep 13, 2011)

If it's an opening like 'Diver', it doesn't need a high quality.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 13, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Wow, really? If true, I'm not too optimistic about the quality of the opening. Must be budget.



Well they have been going crazy on Kouda episodes lately so it also could be a budget problem. If they get someone like Kawai or Kouda to do it, I will be really dissapointed, however it would be awesome if the entire opening was Yamashita like the 12th ending


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 13, 2011)

^ That could be the answer. I'm really not sure how this will be. They can get great people, but who will it be, is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 13, 2011)

*If this rumor is true, I'm hoping it's the same case like it was with OP#4 or it could be that doing have time to do the opening because they are working on an episode right.*


----------



## neshru (Sep 13, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Well they have been going crazy on Kouda episodes lately so it also could be a budget problem.


Kouda is just one of Pierrot's regulars, and more often than not works with "standard quality" animators. If you add the fact that we haven't seen a truly high budget episode in more than a year, it's hard to believe they've been speding too much money on the series' animation lately.
It could still be a budget problem, but for other reasons.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 13, 2011)

neshru said:


> Kouda is just one of Pierrot's regulars, and more often than not works with "standard quality" animators. If you add the fact that we haven't seen a truly high budget episode in more than a year, it's hard to believe they've been speding too much money on the series' animation lately.
> It could still be a budget problem, but for other reasons.



I'd imagine that he's more expensive than the other "good" regular AD's like Kanezuka, Kawai etc.


----------



## neshru (Sep 13, 2011)

If he's one of Pierrot's regular animators, I don't see why he should.


----------



## braves41 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, Kouda works for Pierrot so he gets paid the same yearly salary whether he does one episode or 10. Same with Yamashita and Kawai.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 14, 2011)

To me, this is a great rumor. I hope Tsuru/Suzuki are working on an episode or two episodes (like the Hidan arc) for the next canon season.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 14, 2011)

*Team 4 main animator Tsutomu Ohshiro 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XufjrRJlH9E[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## fortysix (Sep 14, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Team 4 main animator Tsutomu Ohshiro
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XufjrRJlH9E[/YOUTUBE]*



Wow finally a MAD of his! Thanks Animeblue, he's an amazing animator, I really have no idea why so many people dislike his style


----------



## HokageLuffy (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask this for a while, but never got round to it. Does anyone know which animator produced these scenes?

First, a shot of Pain from 159.


Next, a shot of Sasuke from 209.


It looks to me to be the same animator, judging by the use of colours, I may be wrong though. I really like this style. Thanks


----------



## fortysix (Sep 14, 2011)

HokageLuffy said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for a while, but never got round to it. Does anyone know which animator produced these scenes?
> 
> First, a shot of Pain from 159.
> 
> ...



the AD for 159 was Hiromi Yoshinuma and the AD for 209 was Kouda so i don't think that episodes that have such different quality would share animators and i'm also pretty sure that the animator doesn't decide the coloring style


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 14, 2011)

*Well, the only animator that is overlapping is Yuji Nakao

Fortysix, Yuji Nakao mostly be in Yoshihiro Sugai's episodes *


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2011)

> Wow finally a MAD of his! Thanks Animeblue, he's an amazing animator, I really have no idea why so many people dislike his style


Yes personally I like his scenes in episodes 168 and 84.


----------



## braves41 (Sep 14, 2011)

HokageLuffy said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for a while, but never got round to it. Does anyone know which animator produced these scenes?
> <snip>
> It looks to me to be the same animator, judging by the use of colours, I may be wrong though. I really like this style. Thanks


That's just the photography work that's that way due to Sugai's direction as episode director. Doesn't mean it's the same animator.



> Wow finally a MAD of his! Thanks Animeblue, he's an amazing animator, I really have no idea why so many people dislike his style


His work is definitely on the lower tier of Kanda animators out there. You could forgive some of the lackluster drawings he does if he had the proper timing to back it up, but his timing is like nails on chalkboard especially when it comes to animating people's movements. Not to mention there are some real stinkers in his work that are hard to justify.

I feel like I've typed this before. :-/


----------



## fortysix (Sep 14, 2011)

braves41 said:


> His work is definitely on the lower tier of Kanda animators out there. You could forgive some of the lackluster drawings he does if he had the proper timing to back it up, but his timing is like nails on chalkboard especially when it comes to animating people's movements. Not to mention there are some real stinkers in his work that are hard to justify.
> 
> I feel like I've typed this before. :-/



I'm not really a fan of Kanada style animation, I just like how he animates movement and draws smoke and debris. I agree with you that some of his scenes have some weird timing here and there but it's undeniable that he's a talented animator


----------



## SoulOfTheBlade (Sep 14, 2011)

Pein VS Kyuubi Naruto Animations: SUCKS!!

That episode srsly made me stop watching Naruto TOTALLY in like.. well, i think it was about 1 year


----------



## neshru (Sep 14, 2011)

braves41 said:


> His work is definitely on the lower tier of Kanda animators out there.


I agree, too bad there is an army of animators that go for the same style that are just as bad as him. Just a few days ago I checked out a One Piece "quality animation" video and it was basically 15 minutes of Tsutomu Ohshiros.
I wish more animators went for a more solid animation style (like Hiroyuki Yamashita's) instead of this Kanada style that seems to be everywhere these days. But I guess they would actually need some skill or some real talent to pull that off.




SoulOfTheBlade said:


> Pein VS Kyuubi Naruto Animations: SUCKS!!
> 
> That episode srsly made me stop watching Naruto TOTALLY in like.. well, i think it was about 1 year


what are you even doing in this thread


----------



## SoulOfTheBlade (Sep 14, 2011)

neshru said:


> what are you even doing in this thread



Complaining about THAT SHIT >______>  ->Link removed


That battle would have been totally epic if the animators didn't fuck it up like that TT^TT


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 14, 2011)

neshru said:


> I agree, too bad there is an army of animators that go for the same style that are just as bad as him. Just a few days ago I checked out a One Piece "quality animation" video and it was basically 15 minutes of Tsutomu Ohshiros.
> I wish more animators went for a more solid animation style (like Hiroyuki Yamashita's) instead of this Kanada style that seems to be everywhere these days. But I guess they would actually need some skill or some real talent to pull that off.



The Kanada style is something that you can pull off with limited number of drawings(something perfect for long running anime), though the reason Kanada was good at it was he had great timing and vision, some of the copycats, even 20-30 years after Kanada made his debut, still don't quite get it right.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2011)

SoulOfTheBlade said:


> Complaining about THAT SHIT >______>  ->Link removed
> 
> 
> That battle would have been totally epic if the animators didn't fuck it up like that TT^TT



Oh god not this shit again. 

The animation was wonderful/amazing/spectacular that episode. The artwork is what suffered. (Which is what the majority complain about without knowing what it really is)

I swear in the past year and a half this is the main statement about animation.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Sep 14, 2011)

SoulOfTheBlade said:


> Complaining about THAT SHIT >______>  ->Link removed
> 
> 
> That battle would have been totally epic if the animators didn't fuck it up like that TT^TT



I think he means not only do you not know what your talking about in terms of animation...but the fact that you said you stopped watching the show a year ago yet here you are on this Naruto forum. If thats the case then...move on dude.


----------



## Near67 (Sep 14, 2011)

If you think that the animation and battle sucked, you know absolutely nothing about animation.
Not saying that i know alot, but honestly... your opinion is just as stupid as the other ones to me. Would you get over it and shut up? Like it, great, hate it, deal with it. This already happened over a year ago already... it got too old. 

Sorry for being rude.

I seriously hope that you "ep.167 haters" can someday come to at least appreciate some parts of that episode that is considered a *masterpiece* to me.


----------



## neshru (Sep 15, 2011)

Kraker2k said:


> The Kanada style is something that you can pull off with limited number of drawings


There are quite a lot of styles you can pull off with a limited number of drawings, and I don't even think the number of drawings involved are directly related to an animator's style. The way I see it, these animators just want to stand out but they don't have the skill to come up with a style of their own (like the truly talented animators do), so they go for an already established style that stands out.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

SoulOfTheBlade said:


> Pein VS Kyuubi Naruto Animations: SUCKS!!
> 
> That episode srsly made me stop watching Naruto TOTALLY in like.. well, i think it was about 1 year



Get the fuck out of this thread when you don't know shit about animation. I seriously hope you're trolling if you're not than please stay out of this thread and don't come back until you learn what animation is


----------



## Gellin (Sep 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Get the fuck out of this thread when you don't know shit about animation. I seriously hope you're trolling if you're not than please stay out of this thread and don't come back until you learn what animation is



LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 15, 2011)

*



			Get the fuck out of this thread when you don't know shit about animation. I seriously hope you're trolling if you're not than please stay out of this thread and don't come back until you learn what animation is
		
Click to expand...

How Fortysix, that's kinda of harsh, but I do see what you coming from  *


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> How Fortysix, that's kinda of harsh, but I do see what you coming from  *



Maybe but i'm sick of those kind of people who are so closed minded to accept something new and everything that does not look like a typical episode is immediately shit for them


----------



## Gellin (Sep 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I don't get what's funny. You agree with him about 167?



no , i don't agree


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

Gellin said:


> no , i don't agree



Ok. Your comment just seemed like that's what you meant


----------



## braves41 (Sep 15, 2011)

neshru said:


> I agree, too bad there is an army of animators that go for the same style that are just as bad as him. Just a few days ago I checked out a One Piece "quality animation" video and it was basically 15 minutes of Tsutomu Ohshiros.
> I wish more animators went for a more solid animation style (like Hiroyuki Yamashita's) instead of this Kanada style that seems to be everywhere these days. But I guess they would actually need some skill or some real talent to pull that off.



Saying there's an army of Tsutomu Oshiros out there is being way too generous with this guy IMO. Even among the animators that I don't particularly find interesting that animate in the Kanada style, I find at least they can draw half-way decently and aren't as uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 15, 2011)

*



			Maybe but i'm sick of those kind of people who are so closed minded to accept something new and everything that does not look like a typical episode is immediately shit for them
		
Click to expand...

I thought so, I would ask them what you consider bad and good animation. So I can get better understanding of him/her. Then example to them what animation is and why #167 isn't bad animation.*


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> I thought so, I would ask them what you consider bad and good animation. So I can get better understanding of him/her. Then example to them what animation is and why #167 isn't bad animation.*



Well, most of the regular Naruto viewers think that animation is art so they would probably say that the best animation is in Death Note or something like that. Most of them don't really know what animation is actually so they just say that kind of stuff because they don't know, not because they know it's bad


----------



## neshru (Sep 15, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Saying there's an army of Tsutomu Oshiros out there is being way too generous with this guy IMO. Even among the animators that I don't particularly find interesting that animate in the Kanada style, I find at least they can draw half-way decently and aren't as uncomfortable to watch.


I'm not lying when I say there is an army of animators that go for that style, and 90% of them are as bad or even worse than Tsutomu Oshiro. I don't even find Oshiro to be that bad when it comes to interpreting that style, but I guess that's just me. Point is, I'm tired to see every mediocre animator that thinks he's cool go for that style. It's freaking everywhere, and more often than not it's downright bad.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

neshru said:


> I'm not lying when I say there is an army of animators that go for that style, and 90% of them are as bad or even worse than Tsutomu Oshiro. I don't even find Oshiro to be that bad when it comes to interpreting that style, but I guess that's just me. Point is, I'm tired to see every mediocre animator that thinks he's cool go for that style. It's freaking everywhere, and more often than not it's downright bad.



Yoshimichi Kameda has sort of a modern Kanada style and he pulls it off amazingly, but yeah there are a lot of Kanada style animators. I guess it's just easier for them to copy someone else's style than to find their own original style


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just hate Ohshiro when is going out with bad animation and art shot. Sometimes it's very good (Jinchuuriki presentation) and sometimes very bad (Sasuke vs. Kakashi - imho). I don't hate that style at all, but 80% of the time when there is Ohshiro animating something i feel that it will be messy, bugged.

Regarding other Kanada styles, I like Yoshimichi Kameda for the fact that he is far more better in art, scene composition, movements, shadows, consistence and he adds his personal style (not everytime - see No.6 episode 10) with nice "crayon" brushes.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I just hate Ohshiro when is going out with bad animation and art shot. Sometimes it's very good (Jinchuuriki presentation) and sometimes very bad (Sasuke vs. Kakashi - imho). I don't hate that style at all, but 80% of the time when there is Ohshiro animating something i feel that it will be messy, bugged.
> 
> Regarding other Kanada styles, I like Yoshimichi Kameda for the fact that he is far more better in art, scene composition, movements, shadows, consistence and he adds his personal style (not everytime - see No.6 episode 10) with nice "crayon" brushes.



Yeah that brush work is kinda his trademark


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

This is off topic but, does anyone know how many fps is Kameda using in FMA:B ep 53 when the fireball with Envy in it is flying? I'm animating that scene now and no matter how many fps i put it still looks choppy


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

> Well, most of the regular Naruto viewers think that animation is art so they would probably say that the best animation is in Death Note or something like that. Most of them don't really know what animation is actually so they just say that kind of stuff because they don't know, not because they know it's bad


To be fair art in Naruto is very good for the long running anime. Yesterday I compared some good screen shots from Naruto and Code-Geass and was surprised that art-wise they were very close in quality. Out of all big 3 long running shows I like Naruto s art the most. Not everyone can percept and analyze fluidity of frames/motion etc. for most people good picture=good quality automatically.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Not everyone can percept and analyze fluidity of frames/motion etc. for most people good picture=good quality automatically.



Either that guy who said that about is 12 and thinks he know what he's talking about or he's just trolling. If 167 was an original anime and the people didn't know what the characters look like, I don't think people would be saying that the animation is bad, not even the art but the sad fact is that most of the fanbase here is sorta closed minded, they expect that every episode is done panel by panel, never straying a bit from the manga and also unfortunately, they simply do not understand what animation is, no matter how many times you explain it to them


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2011)

Apparently Akitarou Daichi confirmed on his blog that he's doing the direction and storyboard for the new OP.




I don't think I've ever seen his stuff, but the guys on 2ch are excited about this.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> Apparently Akitarou Daichi confirmed on his blog that he's doing the direction and storyboard for the new OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



his credits don't look very impressive but the people on 2ch probably have a good reason to be excited about his work. I'm hoping he will bring in some good old school animators to do some scenes in the op


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 15, 2011)

*I loved Now and Then, Here and There, so I'm excited just as 2ch is*


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 15, 2011)

I've only seen Animation Runner Kurumi made by him. Should be interesting.


----------



## braves41 (Sep 15, 2011)

He's known a lot more for wacky comedies than action, but regardless he has a pretty significant following. Really looking forward to this OP now.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 15, 2011)

This should be interesting indeed. It will be a bit different than what we usually see. I wonder what animators and AD will come in for this.


----------



## Kony (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
It's always cool to see new people working on Shippuden !

Looking forward to this.


----------



## neshru (Sep 16, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Yoshimichi Kameda has sort of a modern Kanada style and he pulls it off amazingly


The funny thing about Kameda is that I'm not really impressed by his Kanada style (like, most of the stuff he did for FMA:B), but I find him to be a pretty skillful animator when he goes beyond that style (for example, the fighting scene he did for Shippuuden ED 15).


----------



## fortysix (Sep 16, 2011)

neshru said:


> The funny thing about Kameda is that I'm not really impressed by his Kanada style (like, most of the stuff he did for FMA:B), but I find him to be a pretty skillful animator when he goes beyond that style (for example, the fighting scene he did for Shippuuden ED 15).



he is kinda moving away from the Kanada style and moving towards his own original style


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 16, 2011)

I think those kinds of animators are the best. Those that take the Kanada style and make it into their own. Obari did it in the 80s/90s and Imaishi did it in the 00s. Perhaps Kameda for the 10s?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 16, 2011)

*Some of this disscussion could have went in the most impressive animation / sakuga animation thread in Konoha TV ~ Channel 12 scetion

Beside Kameda, I think Numata is one of those animators that take the Kanada style and make it into their own.*


----------



## braves41 (Sep 16, 2011)

Daichi's blog post about the OP:  

You can see manga volumes of *Naruto *in the background, so I guess he was brushing up on the story. To the bottom right you can see storyboards and to the bottom left is a rough key animation sheet (he's checking for layout and rough KA quality). 

He also talked about it with Tadashi Hiramatsu on Twitter:


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2011)

Most of that blog post is talking about how his daughter reacted when he told her he's doing the new Naruto OP, but it looks like he's impressed with how good the animators are.

He also commented on how good Tsuru's Naruto OPs are.


----------



## Kony (Sep 17, 2011)

Perhaps someone could ask him if the OP is canon or filler 

So _Tadashi Hiramatsu_ is key animator on this new opening ?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 17, 2011)

yes someone should ask if it is canon or filler on twitter


----------



## fortysix (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow Tadashi Hiramatsu! I had a feeling that Daichi was going to bring in some more experienced, older animators than the ones in Suzuki's and Tsuru's openings


----------



## Kony (Sep 17, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Wow Tadashi Hiramatsu! I had a feeling that Daichi was going to bring in some more experienced, older animators than the ones in Suzuki's and Tsuru's openings



Yes !
I expect a new style, something more artistic  .


----------



## neshru (Sep 17, 2011)

Kony said:


> Perhaps someone could ask him if the OP is canon or filler


Really, how stupid would it be for it to be filler? They call this great director to make an OP about Naruto's boat trips?


----------



## fortysix (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like canon to me. From the storyboard picture he's drawn i can see a arm that looks like Sasuke's and a character with a headband


----------



## Kony (Sep 17, 2011)

neshru said:


> Really, how stupid would it be for it to be filler? They call this great director to make an OP about Naruto's boat trips?



Your answer is reassuring. 
In this case , we can expect a great season.



> i can see a arm that looks like Sasuke's



Wow good ! Sasuke will not appear in the next canon episodes...


----------



## fortysix (Sep 17, 2011)

Kony said:


> Your answer is reassuring.
> In this case , we can expect a great season.
> 
> 
> ...





It just looks like his arm, to be honest it could be anyone's arm since it's just a storyboard


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm, to me looks like a kyubi chakra around that arm.


----------



## braves41 (Sep 17, 2011)

^Yeah, that's what it looks like to me. 


Kony said:


> So _Tadashi Hiramatsu_ is key animator on this new opening ?


He was just mentioning about a random thought he had while working and the topic about him working on *Naruto *came up with Hiramatsu. Hiramatsu isn't going to work on the new OP.


----------



## Kony (Sep 18, 2011)

braves41 said:


> ^Yeah, that's what it looks like to me.
> 
> He was just mentioning about a random thought he had while working and the topic about him working on *Naruto *came up with Hiramatsu. Hiramatsu isn't going to work on the new OP.



Ok it's clear now.
Still I hope some new animators for this opening. 
From the same episode (231), I am looking forward to the Noriko Otake's performance too.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 18, 2011)

*



			Perhaps someone could ask him if the OP is canon or filler
		
Click to expand...


Well I had ask him the question for you*


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 18, 2011)

In the pic in the blog( ), among the Naruto volumes he is having on the desk, I recognise in order from top, are vol. 4, 1 ,2, *52*, 13, 16, *53*, 9, 14, 7 and 6. Volume 52, and 53 only have the cover above cover thing(not sure what it is called but that's why *red parts towards below half of the spine* in these 2 volumes only). I don't see volume 54 or above though. So I think OP will have cannon from vol.52/53 at least.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 18, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> In the pic in the blog( ), among the Naruto volumes he is having on the desk, I recognise in order from top, are vol. 4, 1 ,2, *52*, 13, 16, *53*, 9, 14, 7 and 6. Volume 52, and 53 only have the cover above cover thing(not sure what it is called but that's why *red parts towards below half of the spine* in these 2 volumes only). I don't see volume 54 or above though. So I think OP will have cannon from vol.52/53 at least.



the next cannon arc were too short but in kage arc they fillerized some canon episodes and 16 episode paced 35 mangas went up 25 episodes , the next arc fills at least 13-16 episodes so then they may put 8 or 12 episodes filler

edit:by the way in the opening sketch pic that arm looks like naruto's kyubi mode arm


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 18, 2011)

*The animator who did the most impressive scene of NS#26 **

Takafumi Hori MAD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-smcpC0PVuE[/YOUTUBE]
Special Thanx to Takafumi Hori *


----------



## neshru (Sep 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> Special Thanx to Takafumi Hori


Did he confirm it for you directly?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 19, 2011)

*Yes, Neshru*


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Well I had ask him the question for you*



so...any answer?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 19, 2011)

*No, he didn't answer the question*


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 19, 2011)

so it may be canon then


----------



## Kony (Sep 19, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *No, he didn't answer the question*



Thank you ! It's an important information so I don't think he can talk about it.


----------



## braves41 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pretty sure these people sign some form of non-disclosure agreements when they're hired so of course he wasn't going to go into specifics.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

So far as things go by, I have a feeling that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc is going to be ruined.


----------



## neshru (Sep 21, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Yes, Neshru*


Interesting. I've always wondered who did that Sakura owning puppets scene, since it didn't match either Yamashita's or Gorou's style. So there were other skilled animators involved in the episode besides the known ones.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2011)

*Beside Kouda, there was Hiromi Ishigami. And speaking of Takafumi, he said he would like to do another Naruto Shippuden episode.

Btw here are some screenshots from Onigamiden


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Kony (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you Animeblue for your work and infos.
I didn't know this Takafumi. His style is awesome and his project to do another NS is pretty intersting.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 21, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Btw here are some screenshots from Onigamiden
> 
> ...




Am i the only one getting a Yamashita vibe from this shot? Do you know if he did any animation?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2011)

*



			Thank you Animeblue for your work and infos.
I didn't know this Takafumi. His style is awesome and his project to do another NS is pretty intersting.
		
Click to expand...


If you looking for more of His work check out Samurai Champloo#11,#18, #21 and #22 




			Am i the only one getting a Yamashita vibe from this shot? Do you know if he did any animation?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Yamashita worked on Onigamiden along with some other Naruto animators *


----------



## fortysix (Sep 21, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Yeah, Yamashita worked on Onigamiden along with some other Naruto animators *



So is the movie worth watching? Animation wise, i mean, or is it only the shots that you posted that had good animation


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2011)

*Animation wise ? Let me think........ yeah. I especially like the design of the Oni's*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2011)

*



			So far as things go by, I have a feeling that Confining the Jinchuuriki arc is going to be ruined.
		
Click to expand...


Ryder, this here make me believe differently





President of CyberConnect2,Hiroshi Matsuyama, recently sat down with the folks at Ruliweb.com and discussed Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations and Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Impact. There were a few interesting revelations, and since the interview isn’t in English, we’ll them below!
Generations will have more than 62 characters, which will be more than Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja 5
Generations will cover from the start of Naruto to the start of the war in Naruto Shippuden.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 21, 2011)

yes i saw that post


----------



## braves41 (Sep 21, 2011)

fortysix said:


> So is the movie worth watching? Animation wise, i mean, or is it only the shots that you posted that had good animation



Shinji Hashimot and Tatsutya Tomaru are the two animation directors, so just going by that the obvious answer is *yes*.


----------



## Kony (Sep 21, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Ryder, this here make me believe differently
> *



We'll have got the picture this Saturday if titles come out early. Otherwise watching the new OP on October 6.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Ryder, this here make me believe differently
> 
> ...


Their not fooling anyone, Impact comes out next month, the last canon we were on was the 5 Kage Summit arc, they said Impact was going up to the current arc but it's only going up to the 5 Kage Summit arc, now first they said Generation was going up to the 5 Kage Summit arc(Sasuke vs Naruto) and now they say its going up to the start of the war, bullshit.


----------



## Archah (Sep 22, 2011)

Next episode looks like Kumiko Horikoshi working on it.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 22, 2011)

*Staff list for #229

脚本
吉田伸

脚本協力
彦久保雅博

演出・絵コンテ
福田きよむ

作画監督
Eum,Ik-hyunore

原画
大城勉　船道愛子
　　　
JIWOO ANIMATION
Seo,jin-won　Han,sea-hwan　Park,chang-hwan Choe,young-he
Kim,ji-yeon　Park,sang-jin　Kim,yoon-jeong　Kim,kyung-hwan*


----------



## Kony (Sep 25, 2011)

I enjoyed the extrem high-quality of the movie 2 (Bonds) again. With the first NS movie, he is clearly superior to the movies 3 and 4.

Amazing in terms of staging and animation. Perhaps a little weird concerning the chara-design.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 25, 2011)

Kony said:


> I enjoyed the extrem high-quality of the movie 2 (Bonds) again. With the first NS movie, he is clearly superior to the movies 3 and 4.
> 
> Amazing in terms of staging and animation. Perhaps a little weird concerning the chara-design.



I don't really know if it's better than movie 3, It does have alot of good animators like movie 3, but I feel like they are scattered everywhere, unlike the third movie where all of the fights were done by amazing animators and the talking parts were left to the good/mediocre animators, it was really annoying in bonds when a fight scene with a good animator starts and lasts for 30 seconds and then it switches to a average animator, that doesn't happen in the third movie, In the third movie we get 4 amazing animators doing action scenes over 1 minutes each like Hironori Tanaka, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Hidetsugu Ito and Tetsuya Nishio


----------



## Kony (Sep 25, 2011)

Without talking about animators, _Bonds_ and the first movie seem neater and more spectacular. The third movie has more conventional style, basic sets and the only three scenes which impress me are :

- the combo Hinata / Neji 
- Hiruko vs Kakashi & Naruto (1:21:00 to 1:22:02)
- the Rasen Shuriken


----------



## Archah (Sep 29, 2011)

Completely different animation directors. Tokura Eiichi comes back and a new AD, Nishikawa Takashi. Asai Seiko as Chief AD.


*Spoiler*: _Full staff list_ 




*Script:*

鈴木やすゆき

*Storyboard:*

菅井嘉浩

*Episode director:*

片岡裕　菅井嘉浩

*Animation director:*

徳倉栄一　西川貴史

*Chief Animation director:*

朝井聖子

*Key animators:*

中尾友治　小野寺博文　種村綾隆　金丸茜
植竹康彦　岩田幸子　美間寛子　岡田雅人
吉岡美帆

*2nd key animators:*

吉田浩基　松本鉄也　橋本健司　村山浩




Next episode looks really good.


----------



## Kony (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
Some good drawings in this episode.

Next looks nice!


----------



## neshru (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice to have Asai back as chief animation director. When it comes to quality of the drawings, there are not many people on Naruto that are better than her.


----------



## Kony (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope some mediocre ADs for the next planning. Asai, Kanezuka and others are good enough !


----------



## geG (Oct 1, 2011)

2ch info, note that none of it's confirmed except for the OP director:

The new OP is by Akitarou Daichi. The new ED is by Hiroyuki Yamashita. October will have a Sessha/Kouda episode. November will have a Yamashita episode. Canon starts back in November. November will have a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. December will have a Murata/Asai episode. 

The fact that all that sounds too good to be true means it probably is, but there it is to speculate on/be disappointed in if it turns out to not be true later.


----------



## neshru (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think it sounds too good to be true, we haven't seen something truly impressive in a long time and the 2009 fall season still had a better lineup. But a Suzuki episode when canon has _just _resumed? Knowing what happens in the story, that does sound strange.

And a Murata/Asai episode in December? You know, I don't want this stuff to be true anymore. I'm scared they're gonna get to do a particular episode they're not good enough for.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2011)

If they are confirmed I am looking forward to the Yamashita episode and also the Tsuru/Suzuki one. Suzuki never dissapoints me.

I wonder which character in the following arc is Suzuki's favourite though if it is true he will animate something, but I shouldn't dwell too much on that, awesomeness is guaranteed either way.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 1, 2011)

neshru said:


> I don't think it sounds too good to be true, we haven't seen something truly impressive in a long time and the 2009 fall season still had a better lineup. But a Suzuki episode when canon has _just _resumed? Knowing what happens in the story, that does sound strange.
> 
> And a Murata/Asai episode in December? You know, I don't want this stuff to be true anymore. I'm scared they're gonna get to do a particular episode they're not good enough for.


Now you people understand when I say that the choices Studio Pierrot makes for this anime just really sucks, for example Murata/Asai have beautiful art but when it comes to animation their just not suited for it especially if it's an epic fight, they tend to just leave everything manga material without adding any extra filler action, they should have been saved for October(this month) and Sessha/Kouda should have been saved for December.


   I'm afraid also to man, I just hope theirs not no misopportunities.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> 2ch info, note that none of it's confirmed except for the OP director:
> 
> The new OP is by Akitarou Daichi. The new ED is by Hiroyuki Yamashita. October will have a Sessha/Kouda episode. November will have a Yamashita episode. Canon starts back in November. November will have a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. December will have a Murata/Asai episode.
> 
> The fact that all that sounds too good to be true means it probably is, but there it is to speculate on/be disappointed in if it turns out to not be true later.



This sounds great, This will force me to catchup quickly.

I guess if it turns out that Yamashita is doing the ED soon, then this info will be more reliable.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> 2ch info, note that none of it's confirmed except for the OP director:
> 
> The new OP is by Akitarou Daichi. The new ED is by Hiroyuki Yamashita. October will have a Sessha/Kouda episode. November will have a Yamashita episode. Canon starts back in November. November will have a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. December will have a Murata/Asai episode.
> 
> The fact that all that sounds too good to be true means it probably is, but there it is to speculate on/be disappointed in if it turns out to not be true later.


Thank you for the info  I hope it is true. Next canon arc will be awesome


----------



## Near67 (Oct 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> 2ch info, note that none of it's confirmed except for the OP director:
> 
> The new OP is by Akitarou Daichi. The new ED is by Hiroyuki Yamashita. October will have a Sessha/Kouda episode. November will have a Yamashita episode. Canon starts back in November. November will have a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. December will have a Murata/Asai episode.
> 
> The fact that all that sounds too good to be true means it probably is, but there it is to speculate on/be disappointed in if it turns out to not be true later.



I really hope this turns out to be true, even though it woudn't be so great if Murata/Asai do a fight. I personally think they're best suited for a non-action important talking episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm seeing the Suzuki episode in

They'll do something in the line of 166. An emotional episode with the normal fight.


----------



## Kony (Oct 2, 2011)

This AD's list is impressive. The come back of the _great_ Shippuden after 2 years ?

For Kouda/Gorou, I hope two episodes : October and January, like the last year


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 2, 2011)

Geg said:


> 2ch info, note that none of it's confirmed except for the OP director:
> 
> The new OP is by Akitarou Daichi. The new ED is by Hiroyuki Yamashita. October will have a Sessha/Kouda episode. November will have a Yamashita episode. Canon starts back in November. November will have a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. December will have a Murata/Asai episode.
> 
> The fact that all that sounds too good to be true means it probably is, but there it is to speculate on/be disappointed in if it turns out to not be true later.



if one of them is true then all of them are too. if 233 and 234 were fake then on these episodes our crew gains some kumo nins and a boat


----------



## fortysix (Oct 2, 2011)

Geg said:


> 2ch info, note that none of it's confirmed except for the OP director:
> 
> The new OP is by Akitarou Daichi. The new ED is by Hiroyuki Yamashita. October will have a Sessha/Kouda episode. November will have a Yamashita episode. Canon starts back in November. November will have a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. December will have a Murata/Asai episode.
> 
> The fact that all that sounds too good to be true means it probably is, but there it is to speculate on/be disappointed in if it turns out to not be true later.



Finally a special episode in sight, it looks like November will be a great month, I hope Yamashita does the first episode in the new arc, and they are using Sessha and Kouda for another filler ep? it would be better if they saved them for November and December, anyway, i think this prediction could be true, it it's about time that Pierrot makes up for not giving us a special episode since 167


----------



## Hiruko93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I remember Naruto and co. must meet that guy in the boat with them that is also seen in the OP and maybe their boat will be destroyed... I don't think fillers will end so soon...


----------



## fortysix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I remember Naruto and co. must meet that guy in the boat with them that is also seen in the OP and maybe their boat will be destroyed... I don't think fillers will end so soon...



I don't see why, all of that can happen in 1-2 eps


----------



## Hiruko93 (Oct 2, 2011)

> I don't see why, all of that can happen in 1-2 eps


I know it but only if this happen in "Enter Imposter Naruto?" or "Naruto's Favorite Pupil". I doubt they will start canon in November. It is certainly a fake info feeding false hope since all ardently wish for the canon...


----------



## fortysix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I know it but only if this happen in "Enter Imposter Naruto?" or "Naruto's Favorite Pupil". I doubt they will start canon in November. It is certainly a fake info feeding false hope since all ardently wish for the canon...



Well, if we see Gorou/Kouda in the next AD list than probably the rest of it is true


----------



## Kony (Oct 2, 2011)

It's true that planning is too much. But I want to believe it !
So wait and see. The next ADs list will come next Friday.


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 2, 2011)

Kony said:


> It's true that planning is too much. But I want to believe it !
> So wait and see. The next ADs list will come next Friday.


The next opening will give us answers anyway...
I hope it won't be a "Diver 2.0" OP... Because the Diver opening arrived just at the episode 180, and we got more than four month of filler before the beginning of Kage summit arc...

So I pray the rumour on 2ch will be confirmed as real news.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 2, 2011)

*



			2ch info, note that none of it's confirmed except for the OP director:

The new OP is by Akitarou Daichi. The new ED is by Hiroyuki Yamashita. October will have a Sessha/Kouda episode. November will have a Yamashita episode. Canon starts back in November. November will have a Tsuru/Suzuki episode. December will have a Murata/Asai episode. 

The fact that all that sounds too good to be true means it probably is, but there it is to speculate on/be disappointed in if it turns out to not be true later.
		
Click to expand...


Thanx for the info Geg, As Neshru said I don't think it sounds too good to be true. Considering the context of the first part of the current arc and 2ch news is hardly never wrong.



If this turns out be true, I see Sessha/Kouda doing another episode in January. Yamashita might be in charge of first fight of the first half, Tsuru/Suzuki will mostly do one of the emotional chapters. While Murata/Asai do final part of Naruto part of the first half.*


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ops sorry for that spoiler. In the past i think they were allowed, I'm not updated XD

Anyway the Suzuki episode is listed too early, so they won't direct a certain fight.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 2, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Ops sorry for that spoiler. In the past i think they were allowed, I'm not updated XD
> 
> Anyway the Suzuki episode is listed too early, so they won't direct a certain fight.


In my opinion I feel like the last two episodes of this month are actually canon, if I'm right then I can see Suzuki/Tsuru doing a certain fight in November. I hate the fact that another great animator like Sessha/Kouda is being wasted on this month instead of November or December.


----------



## Kony (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> if I'm right then I can see Suzuki/Tsuru doing a certain fight in November.



Ow yes. It could be an awesome episode.
I really hope this rumor will be confirmed !


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm gonna be really upset if Murata/Asai is doing chapter 502-503........., I could see Suzuki doing chapter 493 or chapter 497, seeing that Gorou/Sessha is doing October episode I can see them coming back in January so I hope they do chapter 506 cuz that fight was shit and hopefully the anime makes it way better.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I'm gonna be really upset if Murata/Asai is doing chapter 502-503........., I could see Suzuki doing chapter 493 or chapter 497, seeing that Gorou/Sessha is doing October episode I can see them coming back in January so I hope they do chapter 506 cuz that fight was shit and hopefully the anime makes it way better.



Why would you be so upset? You complain about this type of thing in every thread that you can find. lol. Why would you still be surprised and upset? makes no sense...anyway we all know its going to happen..from now until the end of the series the good animators will not always get the most fitting episodes. Its been like that since the beginning of shippuuden and has no sign of changing. It amazes me that its been like this for years and people STILL flip out. My opinion? of course it sucks...but i get over it because like i said...its been happening for years.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 3, 2011)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> Why would you be so upset? You complain about this type of thing in every thread that you can find. lol. Why would you still be surprised and upset?


Cuz this season is a good for the anime.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 3, 2011)

*



			I wonder which character in the following arc is Suzuki's favourite though if it is true he will animate something, but I shouldn't dwell too much on that, awesomeness is guaranteed either way.
		
Click to expand...


In the second half of the current arc, Tsuru/Suzuki will probably do the second fight *


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 6, 2011)

OP Animation Director: Hirofumi Suzuki

Notable animators: Tokuyuki Matsutake, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Tasuku Yamashita and others


*Spoiler*: __ 









ED Animation Director/ Storyboard: Masahiko Murata


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 6, 2011)

Definitely one of the best Openings, IMO.

It had different theme compared to the rest of the Shippuuden openings that were plagued by emoness.

Some great animators worked on it. Loved Yamashita's part at the end.


----------



## Kony (Oct 6, 2011)

Two things from 2ch's rumor were wrong: OP's AD and ED's AD.

Bur the opening was really nice. And the last seconds of the ending too !


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 6, 2011)

So, probably the rest of the rumor is false.


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think the rumor mentioned the AD for the OP, only the director. Still, after seeing the OP I don't believe canon will resume anytime soon.

Anyway, it was nice to finally see Yamashita animate another action scene, although short.


----------



## Gellin (Oct 6, 2011)

............


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 6, 2011)

neshru said:


> I don't think the rumor mentioned the AD for the OP, only the director. Still, after seeing the OP I don't believe canon will resume anytime soon.
> 
> Anyway, it was nice to finally see Yamashita animate another action scene, although short.


...........................


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 6, 2011)

..................

did you watch ending by the way  neshru ?


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 6, 2011)

WTF with all these .........


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> did you watch ending by the way  neshru ?


ending sucks


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll write about the episode animation and not the opening or the ending XD

It was quite average during "fighting" scenes, but I liked the colors and smirks when they were paused.


----------



## Kony (Oct 6, 2011)

A little prediction ^^

#232: Hiromi Yoshinuma
#233: Kouda
#234: Beom-Seok Hong


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2011)

232 is Kumiko Horikoshi.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 6, 2011)

*



			Two things from 2ch's rumor were wrong: OP's AD and ED's AD.

Bur the opening was really nice. And the last seconds of the ending too !
		
Click to expand...


Well possible that the poster got few something mix up seeing that Murata/Asai did the ending. *


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 6, 2011)

Funny, in the ending credit Masahiko Murata is written in two different forms.

Regarding today episode, so many great staff:

Seiko Asai, Chiyuki Tanaka and many people that usually do openings.


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2011)

That usually happens. Murata's name is always written differently when he's credited for animation for some reason.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2011)

232: Kumiko Horikoshi
233: Naoki Takahashi, Takashi Saijou, Konomi Sakurai
234: Masayuki Kouda
235: Tatsuki Takemoto, Beom-Seok Hong 
236: Shigeki Kawai, Kengo Matsumoto


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 7, 2011)

so kouda episode rumor confirmed ??


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2011)

Not really. Kouda's last episode was 225, so he's just following the regular rotation.
Seeing as the November 10 episode is still filler, there is no way we're gonna have a Suzuki episode the same month. So the entirety of the rumor is most likely false.


----------



## fortysix (Oct 7, 2011)

pretty good list, excited for Kouda's ep and also it's nice to see Kengo Matsumoto back, 236 is going to be pretty good seeing who's doing it, I'm also hoping for it to be canon


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2011)

Who is the director for Kouda's episode, by the way? If it's not Gorou Sessha then nothing about that rumor is true.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Who is the director for Kouda's episode, by the way? If it's not *Gorou Sessha* then nothing about that rumor is true.



It's him...


----------



## Kony (Oct 7, 2011)

For me, it will be the same configuration than the last year. A solid fall season and a fair movie season.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 7, 2011)

So it is Sessha? That's great. I'm like the biggest fan of Kouda/Gorou episodes. Rumor is true.

#234 and #236 shoud be great.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 7, 2011)

YAY fillers having sexy animation, I so can't wait for the upcoming episodes.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys already forgot the rumor said that Yamashita would do the ED?  The rumor was false.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> You guys already forgot the rumor said that Yamashita would do the ED?  The rumor was false.



Well, I was just talking about the Kouda/Gorou rumor. Besides I'm not expecting all of the rumor to be true, except for a Tsuru/Suzuki episode later on.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 7, 2011)

The absence of Toshiyuki Tsuru as director of an opening makes me doubtful and at the same time hopeful.


----------



## fortysix (Oct 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> You guys already forgot the rumor said that Yamashita would do the ED?  The rumor was false.



Maybe they were talking about the ending after this one, the one starting in 12 episodes


----------



## Archah (Oct 13, 2011)

Good episode. It had some great animators.


*Spoiler*: _Full staff list_ 




*Script:*

千葉克彦

*Storyboard:*

サトウシンジ

*Episode director:*

渡部周

*Animation director:*

堀越久美子

*Key animators:*

丸山泰英　寺井佳史
岡崎洋美　月乃夢歩
一ノ瀬結梨　津熊健徳
高橋香織　桑野佳子
吉沼裕美

_Studio Live (スタジオ・ライブ)_
宮司好文

_Studio Zain (スタジオ・ザイン)_
飯村一夫　長野順一
谷澤泰史

_Studio Graffiti (スタジオグラフティ)_
金丸綾子　小市由佳
田中志穂

_Pierrot Animation Room (ぴえろ作画室)_
朱暁

*2nd key animators:*

三木宣人
ウォンバット
アニメアール


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah and next episode looks better than any Takahashi's episodes. Good drawings. Maybe Kanezuka as Chief AD.


----------



## neshru (Oct 13, 2011)

Archah said:


> Good episode. It had some great animators.


I didn't spot any. Animation wise, this episode was just like the last couple of Kawai episodes and all the recent Horikoshi ones: incredibly average and not worth checking out.

It's interesting how the Kumiko Horikoshi episodes have changed over the years. I remember when her episodes were the shit, they were considered the highlight of the regular rotation. They used to feature all the best animators working on the series. Now they're pretty much the bottom of the barrel, nothing more than containers for B-level animators.


----------



## Archah (Oct 13, 2011)

neshru said:


> I didn't spot any.



Okazaki Hiromi, Tsukuma Takenori or the St. Graffiti's ones.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 13, 2011)

neshru said:


> I didn't spot any. Animation wise, this episode was just like the last couple of Kawai episodes and all the recent Horikoshi ones: incredibly average and not worth checking out.
> 
> It's interesting how the Kumiko Horikoshi episodes have changed over the years. I remember when her episodes were the shit, they were considered the highlight of the regular rotation. They used to feature all the best animators working on the series. Now they're pretty much the bottom of the barrel, nothing more than containers for B-level animators.



Well, during the Past of Konoha filler she had good animators along with her. It's a question of budget and key animators. I think they're concentrating them all on the Kouda episodes.

Still, this Kumiko Horikoshi's episode is better then the last ones and with more staff.

It's also interesting to see that Hiromi Yoshinuma is doing key animation. Usually he works as KA in his episodes.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 16, 2011)

I want me some Gorou/Kouda episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 20, 2011)

The preview of episode 234... awesome as always. And there will be action and fights, wut!

Episode 233 had some good shots aswell.


----------



## Kony (Oct 20, 2011)

"True Identity of Uchiha Madara"

The duo Kouda/Gorou is just fantastic.
This art reminds me Naruto 71.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL Temari vs Konohamaru? This I have to see, first theirs a Naruto vs Konohamaru OVA and now Temari vs Konohamaru? Wow, at this rate, Konohamaru fights are gonna be more better and intense than Naruto's fights itself LOL.


----------



## Archah (Oct 20, 2011)

Next episode looks awesome as always with Kouda.


*Spoiler*: _#233 full staff list_ 




*Script:*

吉田伸

*Storyboard:*

浪速勉

*Episode director:*

堀内直樹

*Animation director:*

高橋直樹　西城隆詞　桜井このみ

*Assistant Animation director:*

安藤幹彦　カラコ

*Chief Animation director:*

金塚泰彦

*Key animators:*

高橋直樹　西城隆詞
安藤幹彦　八尾崇司
渡邊章　石井寿賀子 
中順子　菅原浩喜
津吹明日香　川口弘明
臼井篤史　飯田光尋
矢野久仁子　水村十司

*2nd key animators:*

水村十司
菁画舎


----------



## fortysix (Oct 20, 2011)

The preview was amazing, is it me, or is Kouda trying to make his episodes look more... well, Yamashita-ish


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 20, 2011)

fortysix said:


> The preview was amazing, is it me, or is Kouda trying to make his episodes look more... well, Yamashita-ish



I've noticed it with the eyes style and the movements in general. But, I believe we'll see Yamashita as KA in the episode.


----------



## fortysix (Oct 20, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I've noticed it with the eyes style and the movements in general. But, I believe we'll see Yamashita as KA in the episode.



Not only the eyes, also the mouth movement and clothing wrinkles, well, i'm about 80% sure that Yamashita will be doing something since he hasn't done anything since Kouda's last episode


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 21, 2011)

For some reason I'm actually looking forward to next week's episode just because it's Kouda/Gorou duo doing the episode, I wonder how their gonna do the fighting choreography between Konohamaru and Temari, they did a good job with the fights on episode 180 & 194 some real epic shit so I can't wait to see how next week will affair.

   And I've noticed that both episodes were Sasuke & Naruto related so I can tell when Sasuke & Naruto fight again in the future, Kouda/Gorou will probably assigned to animate the fight.

  I hope they do a canon fight together in the future, that I would look forward to regardless of what characters fight their doing it on.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd expect nothing less from these two. I'm loving Kouda/Gorou episodes more than Tsuru/Suzuki episodes at the moment (after going back and watching them again). Not saying their better, but just like the art more and the darkness of their episodes is a trait of their episodes that I love. I'm sooo freakin happy their doing another episode together, I don't care if it's filler or not, you have to appreciate the quality. But I do agree with Ryder, I would like to see them do a canon episode.


----------



## Kony (Oct 22, 2011)

The comparison between the duo Suzuki/Tsuru and the duo Kouda/Gorou is very interesting. 
Because for me it's hard to say if the Kouda's animation (180, 194) is stronger than Suzuki's.
But I think Gorou is better than Tsuru as Episode Director. For the storyboard I don't know, because Gorou was just Episode Director for fillers..

(sorry for my english)


----------



## fortysix (Oct 22, 2011)

I still like Suzuki/Tsuru more, because we get to see them so rarely on the series and because when they make an episode, it's truly a spectacle, but i'm sure that with a little more experience and if Pierrot gives them better animators, they can be just as good, if not better


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 22, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I still like Suzuki/Tsuru more, because we get to see them so rarely on the series and because when they make an episode, it's truly a spectacle, but i'm sure that with a little more experience and if Pierrot gives them better animators, they can be just as good, if not better


Yeah if they had 1-2 extra skilled animators helping them, they could easily be as good as Wakabayashi/Norio if not better, let's just see how good the animation and the fighting will be, I'm sure it's gonna blow our minds.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 22, 2011)

*Speaking of Suzuki/Tsuru, I would like see an episode done solely by two of them. *


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

question: have I missed any especially well animated episodes? Since, like, the pein fight basically.


----------



## fortysix (Oct 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> question: have I missed any especially well animated episodes? Since, like, the pein fight basically.



All of the episodes by Kouda and Yamashita, and a few others

173, 178, 180, 186, 194, 198, 204, 209, 211, 216, 219, 225, and tommorow's episode


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

that many? has shippuden's budget massively increased recently?


----------



## fortysix (Oct 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> that many? has shippuden's budget massively increased recently?



Well there were no special episodes after 167, but all of those episodes had great animation, especially Masayuki Kouda's episodes (180, 194, 209, first part of 216 and 219) those are definately the best out of all of these and very close to be considered special episodes


----------



## Kony (Oct 27, 2011)

Just wow for today's episode.

Certainly the most _beautiful _episode since 166 (better than 178 part 2, 180 and 194).


----------



## neshru (Oct 27, 2011)

Episode looked nice, but unlike the previous Kouda/Sessha episodes it didn't feature lots of great animators. It was more in line with the last few Kouda episodes.
Could be a consequence of Kouda now doing an episode every rotation, instead of one every two rotations.


----------



## Kony (Oct 27, 2011)

I am waiting for a staff list from Archah


----------



## Ryder1000 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great episode, I like how the animation looks when the Shurikens were spinning at Temari, that was just beautiful, and as I expected the fight between them was EPIC I expect no less from Kouda/Sessha now this fight is officially added on the list as one of the best animated fights of the series and Temari looked fucking sexy in this episode.


----------



## Archah (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _#234 full staff list_ 




*Script:*

武上純希

*Storyboard:*

拙者五郎

*Episode director:*

拙者五郎

*Animation director:*

甲田正行

*Key animators:*

徳野悠我　松本顕吾
津曲大介　辻美也子
山田歩　五反孝幸
福世真奈美　泉保良輔
三木宣人　拙者五郎

_Pierrot Animation Room [ぴえろ作画室]_
小柳達也　富田恵美
渡辺葉瑠　藤田亜耶乃
豆塚あす香　池田結姫
甲田正行

*2nd key animators:*

徳野悠我　綾小路町子
秋野智恵

_Pierrot Animation Room [ぴえろ作画室]_
甲田秀人　Chung Young-hoon
西原理奈子　渡辺葉瑠
池田結姫

_GoHands_
寺野勇樹　藤田雄己
横峯克昌　石森愛
土岐由紀　鈴木祥子
森美幸　島田千裕
坂上谷悠介　立花昌之

_Studio Liberty [スタジオリバティ]_
澁澤絵里　関本美穂
高野菜央　荒井美穂

_I&S Factory_


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 27, 2011)

I felt that there were a lack of animators on this one today, but still amazing animation. Once again, background animation (Konahamaru running with rasengan), not much, but still great. Kouda gets great shots and uses great perspective in her episodes, which makes her episodes stand out. Like when the genin was sitting on the 2x4's with Shikamaru, they gave it a "fish eye" image. Quality!

I also lve the little fight in the episode. Those Kunai coming over the bridge at Temari was nice.


----------



## Archah (Nov 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _#235 full staff list_ 




*Script:*

宮田由佳

*Storyboard:*

神谷純

*Episode director:*

藤瀬順一

*Animation director:*

洪範鈴

*Chief animation director:*

金塚泰彦

*Key animators:*

中西和也　千葉孝幸
藤田正幸　植竹康彦
古矢好二　橋本真希
舩生拓磨　渋谷英樹
菅藤剛　嵩本樹
洪範鈴　澤田博範
平田賢一　片山敬介

*2nd key animators:*

福澤由貴　月岡英明
野澤健太
_drop_
_Dream Force [ドリーム･フォース]_


----------



## fortysix (Nov 6, 2011)

Any news on the upcoming AD's yet?


----------



## Archah (Nov 8, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*236:* Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo
*237:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Rong Hong
*238:* Yamashita Hiroyuki
*239:* Eum Ik-hyun
*240:* Kouda Masayuki & Tomizawa Kayano

Very good month.


----------



## fortysix (Nov 8, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *236:* Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo
> *237:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Rong Hong
> ...



WOW! I was definately not expecting anything like this for a filler month, I look forward to every episode except 237


----------



## Neelix (Nov 8, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *236:* *Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo*
> *237:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Rong Hong
> ...



WOW, thats.....great?

I guess I'll be watching those fillers.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 8, 2011)

*



			Next ADs

236: Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo
237: Ukulele Zenjirou & Rong Hong
238: Yamashita Hiroyuki
239: Eum Ik-hyun
240: Kouda Masayuki & Tomizawa Kayano
		
Click to expand...

So the rumor that Geg posted a while ago was only partially right huh... Hopefully Yamashita will be doing some animation as well*


----------



## neshru (Nov 8, 2011)

Meh, I was hoping they were saving Yamashita for some big canon episode, seeing how he had not reappered on the series yet.
And lol, they gotta stop abusing Kouda. At this rate he's gonna end up like Yamashita and only do a couple of episodes in the entire year.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 8, 2011)

we will see kouda again, hmm i think he needs that job


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 8, 2011)

*I thought I should post this info here

Suzuki, Tasuku, Sessha, Kouda had worked on Yozakura Quartet ~Hoshi no Umi~ FINAL along with Ryochimo, Shingo Yamashita, Kouno, Itagaki.

Here the Pv 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O7UxcXEUM8[/YOUTUBE] *


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *236:* Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo
> *237:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Rong Hong
> ...


Good list, I'm looking forward to those episodes.


   I think a sixth Shippuden movie should be announced next month.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ryder, I hope they're following Bleach pattern with the movies now*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Ryder, I hope they're following Bleach pattern with the movies now*


What do you mean?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 8, 2011)

*An movie every 2 years*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *An movie every 2 years*


I wish as well but knowing Studio Pierrot we are going to have a sixth one next year, I would prefer they stop the movie for atleast next year and use their best budget on canon, but I don't see that happening, they did that for Bleach where they used all their movie budget on the Zanpakuto Rebellion arc, wish that would happen with Naruto as well.



   That being said, Lost Tower and Blood Prison weren't Pierrots best animated movies, maybe when they work on a sixth one the budget could be the same as Lost Tower or as Blood Prison, I find it weird that even though Blood Prison had better animation than Lost Tower, the Five Kage Summit arc during Spring-Summer didn't suffer that bad like the Pain Invasion arc, I wonder why?


----------



## IceManK (Nov 8, 2011)

Pain Invasion arc suffered because of the Suzuki and Wakabayashi episodes.
Anyway, great ADs list!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

IceManK said:


> Pain Invasion arc suffered because of the Suzuki and Wakabayashi episodes.
> Anyway, great ADs list!


I guess they were that expensive, well if that was the case I fear for next year cuz we haven't seen Wakabayashi and Suzuki for the longest time and if they work on a movie and those two come back to work on canon episodes then oh boy I fear the worst again.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 8, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *236:* Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo
> *237:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Rong Hong
> ...



This is really a great list. I'm liking also the combination "good and normal" with Ukulele and Hong Rong. But Kouda is overused, really, she need a bit of free time.

Anyway, all this glorious list for fillers


----------



## Kony (Nov 8, 2011)

I just want to see if Yamashita can do better than 178,...,204 as AD.


----------



## geG (Nov 8, 2011)

IceManK said:


> Pain Invasion arc suffered because of the Suzuki and Wakabayashi episodes.
> Anyway, great ADs list!



No, it's definitely because of the movie. The same thing has happened every summer for the last three years.

Wakabayashi being expensive may have made it slightly worse, but that's not the reason so many of the good animators weren't around for that arc.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope good animation will be able to suffice in the next canon arc...


----------



## kyubisharingan (Nov 8, 2011)

Whenever i see great animation on a filler ep it gets me mad (even tho I liked the recent episode). This needs to continue through the next canon arc like Asakuna said.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *236:* Kawai Shigeki & Matsumoto Kengo
> *237:* Ukulele Zenjirou & Rong Hong
> ...



I don't know the other animators but I am looking forward to 238 and 240.



Geg said:


> No, it's definitely because of the movie. The same thing has happened every summer for the last three years.
> 
> Wakabayashi being expensive may have made it slightly worse, but that's not the reason so many of the good animators weren't around for that arc.



They gotta stop making them and realize that the fans are more interested in watching their favourite canon adventures in quality animation than some random thing they come up with.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 8, 2011)

*If there a movie next year, March - September will be suffer like for the past three years. I'm curious to know if Ryo-timo will be in  Hirofumi Suzuki's next episode since he worked Yozakura Quartet ~Hoshi no Umi~ last episode 




			They gotta stop making them and realize that the fans are more interested in watching their favourite canon adventures in quality animation than some random thing they come up with.
		
Click to expand...


Or makes them to be an retelling of an arc *


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I don't know the other animators but I am looking forward to 238 and 240.
> 
> 
> 
> They gotta stop making them and realize that the fans are more interested in watching their favourite canon adventures in quality animation than some random thing they come up with.


I have been saying that million of times but Pierrot obviously don't give a darn.




Animeblue said:


> *If there a movie next year, March - September will be suffer like for the past three years. I'm curious to know if Ryo-timo will be in  Hirofumi Suzuki's next episode since he worked Yozakura Quartet ~Hoshi no Umi~ last episode
> 
> 
> 
> Or makes them to be an retelling of an arc *


Well if we go into canon in January, we won't have fillers to interrupt between chapter 514-515 so if a sixth comes next year and we go straight into the war arc after Confining the Jinchuuriki arc then we are fucked.


   I just want Pierrot to pull a Bleach and NOT make a Sixth Shippuden movie next year and just use the movie budget on canon.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 10, 2011)

The second half of today's episode was awesome! We are on a better level than episode 191. Also, the preview of the next episode is weird for an Hong Rong episode: so many good shots!

Edit: Masayuki Kouda was also there as 2nd key animator XD And I've spotted one of her shot:


----------



## Archah (Nov 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _#236 full staff list_ 




*Script:*

吉田伸

*Storyboard:*

細田雅弘

*Episode director:*

田中智也

*Animation director:*

河合滋樹　松本顕吾

*Key animators:*

戸田麻衣　冨澤佳也乃　井上みゆき
九鬼朱　原田理恵　多田雅治
藤井孝博　吉倉明日美　頂真司
片桐貴悠　星和伸

_Studio Graffiti [スタジオグラフティ]_

中島美香　佐々木幸恵　山口杏奈

_Pierrot Animation Room [ぴえろ作画室]_

Chung Young-hoon　大河原烈　西原理奈子
渡辺葉瑠　池田結姫　藤田亜耶乃
豆塚あす香

*2nd key animators:*

伊藤真奈美　福田忠

_GoHands_

横峯克昌　植木理奈　鈴木祥子　藤田雄己
土岐由紀　石森愛　河田泉　森美幸

_Pierrot Animation Room [ぴえろ作画室]_

甲田正行　小柳達也 

_Studio Graffiti [スタジオグラフティ]_

中島美香

_Production Reed [プロダクション・リード]_

中島彩佳　杉浦英之

_Studio Izena [スタジオイゼナ]_

高橋慶江


----------



## HokageLuffy (Nov 10, 2011)

Kengo Matsumoto really is awesome, I wish he would do full episodes and more often. Kouda again? Wow.

In regards to next week, I actually thought it looks worse than usual. I thought Hong Rong's last episode, 228, was actually pretty good. I hope the actual episode is better than the preview.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 10, 2011)

HokageLuffy said:


> Kengo Matsumoto really is awesome, I wish he would do full episodes and more often. Kouda again? Wow.
> 
> In regards to next week, I actually thought it looks worse than usual. I thought Hong Rong's last episode, 228, was actually pretty good. I hope the actual episode is better than the preview.



I noticed from the RAW that looks worse. In the bad Keyhole streaming I thought it was better. But it doesn't feel as an Hong Rong episode, more like an only Ukulele low-budget episode.


----------



## Pagatcha (Nov 10, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> The second half of today's episode was awesome! We are on a better level than episode 191. Also, the preview of the next episode is weird for an Hong Rong episode: so many good shots!
> 
> Edit: Masayuki Kouda was also there as 2nd key animator XD And I've spotted one of her shot:



oh yea. i recognize it by how folds on clothes are made. lol
and the nose part


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice animation this week and wow Masayuki Kouda was involved in this episode I can see it by that shot, anyways great episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 10, 2011)

*#236 was an nice surprise, I won't mind this team doing a fight or two in second of the upcoming arc.

I'm curious to know what Studio Pierrot's plans for next year going to be because it's been an whole year without a truly high budget episodes*


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 10, 2011)

I liked parts of this episode like the very first encounter and all of the training segments.

If I could describe it, I guess I thought the animation quality was nice all throughout, but some of the fights looked dull because it was just a side shot of two people fighting at the same angle for an extended period of time.  It could have been the same choreography but it woulda been like 50x better had there been panning and different angles.  The segment that sticks out the most is the final battle where Shino and spiderman are fighting on a tree branch and it's this static angle for like 6 seconds straight.

Stuff like that would be the storyboarders' fault, right?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 10, 2011)

*More/less yeah





Ben said:



 Basically, storyboard consists of a summary of what happens in each shot: a drawing showing the visuals, the length of the shot, the dialogue, sound effects, and camera instructions. Satoshi Kon once said that the storyboard is like another script; it should tell its own story.


Different storyboarders have different standards for the amount of information they provide about what is supposed to happen in a shot. 

For a particularly important sequence, a storyboarder might devote several pages to visually depicting a single long shot that requires a particular succession of character movements, essentially creating a spare rough genga. Other storyboarders might leave it up to the animator to give them more freedom to have fun with the animation.

Knowledge of your animation staff's capabilities can affect the way a film or TV episode is storyboarded. You don't storyboard scenes requiring tricky, nuanced character acting if you know you don't have staff capable of bringing that sort of thing to life. Instead, you wind up storyboarding things in a 'safe' way that winds up being proportionately less communicative in terms of the directing. Conversely, storyboarders who know how to storyboard in a way that will involve the animation in the directing and who know they will be able to rely on good staff can produce more ambitious work. Satoshi Kon was only able to storyboard Tokyo Godfathers with all those long static shots of character acting because he knew he had staff like Hideki Hamasu and Shinji Otsuka who would be up to the task of animating his challenging shots.

Storyboards can be drawn by the same person who will go on to process the episode or movie (the enshutsu or technical director) or by a different person. Toei Animation is famous for not crediting storyboarders, only episode directors, because their episode directors are all expected to draw their own storyboards. (Not only this, Toei's episode directors are also supposed to take care of the voice recording sessions, something usually handled by the audio director, which perhaps helps account for why so many Toei directors developed into such auteurs.)

Normally the sequence in the storyboard is the final say, although I've run across some rare instances where storyboard shots were slightly altered by an ambitious key animator and kept in the final product. This happened in two instances I know of - in Soul Eater and Xam'd - and in both instances it was obvious why it was kept as is (because the animation was awesome), so although uncommon, it does happen occasionally if the animator really does something good with it. Usually I doubt this will be tolerated, and most animators would not do this.

Usually in Japanese animation, the storyboard for a movie or TV episode will all be done by the same person. On occasion, storyboards are done by several people. For example, in Bones' Tenpo Ibun Ayakashi, Akitoshi Yokoyama was given the credit of sento sekkei 戦闘設計 or battle design, a roundabout way of saying that he drew the storyboards for the battle sequences throughout the show. (In other words, one person would draw the storyboard for the episode, but just the battle portion would be storyboarded by Yokoyama.) He was given this unusual task due to his uncommon skill at conceptualizing action sequence in a way that makes exciting use of three-dimensional space. Norio Matsumoto storyboarded his action sequence in the third Naruto movie, as did Yutaka Nakamura in the Fullmetal Alchemist: Conqueror of Shambala movie.

Between storyboard & animation: Assigning shots and animation meetings

The next step after the storyboard has been drawn is to assign shots to animators. This is done by either the director or storyboarder or producer, or a combination of the like; I'm not sure exactly. The allocation is usually done according to animators' aptitudes. A storyboarder might even storyboard a sequence with a particular animator in mind.

After an animator has been assigned certain shots, the animator has a sit-down meeting with the director to talk about what the director wants from those shots. This is called a sakuga uchiawase 作画打合せ or animation meeting (saku-uchi 作打 for short). If an animator is unsure what is required of them from the storyboard, it's important for them to talk to the director or storyboarder at the animation meeting to find out what exactly is required of them so it doesn't cause problems down the line.

Animators are always given entire shots or sequences of shots, not just certain parts of a shot like in the west. They animate everything in a shot. In the old days, it was common for entire TV episodes to be animated by one or two animators. As time went on, more and more people were used to animate TV episodes. Nowadays it's not uncommon to see TV episodes with 30 key animators, many of whom may have only done one or two shots to help fill in the holes. Sometimes an animator did only one shot in an episode because that shot was particularly difficult or was something they're specialized in. (For example the way Hideki Kakita was called in in that recent Bleach episode to draw just one important shot of an explosion.)

 The sakkan is occasionally credited at the end of the key animation credits to indicate that they drew a few shots to help fill in the holes. Key animation credits in anime are normally ordered according to number of shots animated. Sometimes a group of animators who contributed particularly significantly to an episode will be credited separately as a group.

Oftentimes, if an animator is assigned a shot, it's because the director knows what to expect from that animator, and that animator's particular style is desired for those shots. An animator who's particularly good at explosions, or robot kung fu, might be called in to do just those shots in an episode, and their animation won't be corrected despite looking slightly different from the rest of the show. Hence the trait that makes anime so unique: You'll find entire sequences animated in a style different from the rest of the show.



Click to expand...

*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see Masayuki Kouda/Sessha Gorou in January working on canon.


----------



## Kony (Nov 11, 2011)

#236 was nice.

So we will know this month if there is a movie or not..


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kony said:


> #336 was nice.
> 
> So we will know this month if there is a movie or not..


No we will know next month actually.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm starting a discussion about Animation Directors.

You think that, if the Animation Director is good but the key animators are bad or normal, the final result can still be good? In my mind there are some examples...

Shigeki Kawai and Kengo Matsumoto: the key animators are always them, but it's clear that Matsumoto handle the final shots better than his partner and the final results is good.

Another example is episode 178 with Kumiko Horikoshi and Hiroyuki Yamashita. The first part is good and has it's classic Naruto style that only Kanezuka, Horikoshi and Tokuda can bring. But the Yamashita half is on an other level, with the same staff as the Horikoshi half.

So my virtual question is this, with an example: if the Animation Director of the "Hong Rong team" change to one of the better AD (like Horikoshi) the future episodes produced by that team can turn better than in the past?

If yes, Pierrot can't bring good Animation Directors to cover bad/normal key animators team? I think that Chief Animation Directors are a waste of source and money if that same Chief can be the normal AD.

And so the War arc can be better with something like this:

(imaginary rota - when not on movie production):
#1 - Shigeki Kawai & Kengo Matsumoto
#2 - Yasuhiko Kanezuka (with key animators from Takahashi team)
#3 - Hiroyuki Yamashita or Masayuki Kouda
#4 - Zenjirou Ukulele & Hong Rong (I think that's one of the "good" bad teams)
#5 - Yumenosuke Tokuda (with key animators from Beom Seok Hong team)
#6 - Shigeki Kawai & Noriko Otake (or another AD)
#7 - Eum Ik-Hyun 
#8 - Kayano Tomizawa or Kumiko Horikoshi
#9 - Eiichi Tokura or Hiromi Yoshinuma (it is the same team, it will be the only real bad)


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 11, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I'm starting a discussion about Animation Directors.
> 
> You think that, if the Animation Director is good but the key animators are bad or normal, the final result can still be good? In my mind there are some examples...
> 
> ...


Actually I don't think chief animators are a waste at all, take episode 119, 136 & 145 for example, if they didn't hire a chief animators for those episode, the drawings would have looked really terrible and unbearable to watch, in my opinion I think bad animators are in need of a really good chief animator cuz not all the time Pierrot can hire good/excellent animators to work on the show, previous arcs are proof of that.


   I just think that mediocre/bad animators like Hong Rong, Ik-Hyun Eum, Eiichi Tokura, Yukari Kobayashi, Yuki Kinoshita & etc are working on an episode, Pierrot should make good chief animators and assistants help them together on the episodes such as Yasuhiko Kanezuka, Kumiko Horikoshi, Chiyuki Tanaka & etc help them out on those bad/mediocre animators so they can look somewhat decent, Pierrot are not the richest thing in the world where they get get EVERY skilled animators to work on the show so at times they will resort to hiring those type of animators.


    As long as Pierrot have good chief and assistants to help out with the show then I'm all for it, I guess everyone here is scared that Pierrot is going to ruin this war eh?


   What would be an amazing for me is if Hiroyuki Yamashita would have assistants helping him in a canon fight episode like Masayuki Kouda, Shigeki Kawai, Kengo Matsumoto & Chiyuki Tanaka, that would be something I would consider a special episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 13, 2011)

*



			You think that, if the Animation Director is good but the key animators are bad or normal, the final result can still be good?
		
Click to expand...


Well that's depends on who is the animation director since their job is  basically checking all the key frames. And make sure that drawings are close to the models as possible.

And sometime the animation director  don't even corrected the work of some of bad key frames because time that they have to work on an episode.




			What would be an amazing for me is if Hiroyuki Yamashita would have assistants helping him in a canon fight episode like Masayuki Kouda, Shigeki Kawai, Kengo Matsumoto & Chiyuki Tanaka, that would be something I would consider a special episode.
		
Click to expand...

I just prefer if they have an creative stoyboaders*


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 14, 2011)

Another comparison is this: the key animator Yuji Nakao.

I don't know if it's him that does good work with a good AD (or a bad work with a bad AD), but when is key animator in great episodes, I can't see really nothing bad. I imagine, then, it's an AD fault or an AD merit.

Yuji Nakao worked on: 206 (Hiromi Yoshinuma), 209 (Masayuki Kouda), 215 (Ryo Komori), 230 (Eiichi Tokura).  (also 224).

Four different Animation Director. Of course I can't recognize his style because he's a normal animator like others. What I want to point is this: look how good is his work in Masayuki Kouda's episode. We can't have ADs that does godly the same work in their episode? So why don't hire only good AD even for bad KA teams?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know in April new opening it should be a 100% opening of the war arc, so can't wait to see how that looks like, I realized that when Studio Pierrot wants to they can produce some good shit when they put all their effort into canon, sure they fucked up at times and we all get annoyed when fillers more glorious than canon but when Studio Pierrot work on canon and give it their 100% we get some badass episodes with good storyboaders, animation/artwork, directors & etc even better than Bleach and that's saying a lot.


    Just imagine if we don't have a movie next year and when we have canon next year just imagine on how many badass canon episodes we would have, Pierrot have MANY skilled animators that can add many filler scenes into canon fights that makes the manga look like shit take 26, 85, 131, 143, 166(even that episode) & 167. That's why I have faith in Studio Pierrot to treat this series the best way they can, it's just the movie that ruins everything for all of us.


   Rant done.



darkap89 said:


> Another comparison is this: the key animator Yuji Nakao.
> 
> I don't know if it's him that does good work with a good AD (or a bad work with a bad AD), but when is key animator in great episodes, I can't see really nothing bad. I imagine, then, it's an AD fault or an AD merit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they need to hire good assistants animators for the bad episodes especially with shitty animators like Hong Rong & IK-Hyun Eum.


----------



## braves41 (Nov 20, 2011)

For clarification, Masayuki is definitely a dude's name. 



darkap89 said:


> So why don't hire only good AD even for bad KA teams?



Because they can't afford to hire a lot of them? Because they're too busy? Another thing I think is a big deal is that good animation directors don't feel like correcting a boatload of crappy key animation work episode after episode. The job is already a taxing thing to do without having the added burden of bringing up mediocre and poorly done work up to something that's presentable.


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> So why don't hire only good AD even for bad KA teams?


As braves said, because they can't, obviously. Most ADs weren't even hired as ADs, they were people already involved with the series that just had their position changed. And I don't think finding talented animators and getting them to work for you is as easy as saying "okay, let's hire some more talented people".


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pierrot already have good staff inside, but they don't use them as AD (or rarely): Chiyuki Tanaka, Yumenosuke Tokuda, Yasuhiko Kanezuka and many others. Instead of using them as Chief AD (the last two). It's only a matter of resources usage, plans and money.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 26, 2011)

oh so pierrot is going to do a new series(Kingdom ),good looking forward to it


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 27, 2011)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh so pierrot is going to do a new series(Kingdom ),good looking forward to it



Oh no  Another show that will potentially ruin the main Pierrot shows.

Also, I don't know if you ever noticed that every Hong Rong episode has one single good animated scene. This time is from 14:20 to 14:45. Who can be?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 27, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Oh no  Another show that will potentially ruin the main Pierrot shows.
> 
> ?



hehe,I knew someone will say that,let's hope it won't


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hgfdsahjkl, I have read that news a while ago, but didn't pay much attention it  since I figure that it will be handle by Pierrot's secondary studio, Pierrot Plus like their other shows or it might be a co-production. 


And Darkap89, We might see some well known names here and there, but I don't think it will effect Naruto and Bleach like their movies do.

On a side note I'm interested in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation's animated scenes. *


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 27, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Oh no  Another show that will potentially ruin the main Pierrot shows.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> hehe,I knew someone will say that,let's hope it won't



What will actually ruin Naruto is Naruto Movie.
This Wednesday, we may get announcement of new movie by Masahiko Murata. And cannon is expected to return from January ; volume 54 and 55 will be affected by movie production 

Also, Pierrot has been doing/involved in other small series/movies e.g Onigamiden, Level E, Tegamibachi etc, besides doing regulars (Doraemon, Naruto, Bleach, Beelzebub). 



Animeblue said:


> I figure that it will be handle by Pierrot's secondary studio, Pierrot Plus like their other shows or it might be a co-production.
> We might see some well known names here and there, but I don't think it will effect Naruto and Bleach like their movies do.



I'm expecting part of staff who worked in onigamiden to work in Kingdom. Among staff anounced, Naruhisa Arakawa who did script in Onigamiden is also working on Kingdom in script+series composition. Looking forward to Kingdom.

 On another note, Captain Yamato's VA is in Kingdom, some other VA are good too.



Animeblue said:


> On a side note I'm interested in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation's animated scenes.


I'm also looking forward to; 60 minutes animation. Some scences may come much before we see them in anime. Feb 23rd JAP release date.

Btw, limited edition of "Place to Try" by TOTALFLAT had Naruto Shippuden Ending #19 storyboard.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 27, 2011)

*



			I'm expecting part of staff who worked in onigamiden to work in Kingdom. Among staff anounced, Naruhisa Arakawa who did script in Onigamiden is also working on Kingdom in script+series composition. Looking forward to Kingdom.
		
Click to expand...

From Onigamiden's staff, we mostly likely to see Hiroyuki Yamashita and other Naruto animators working on Kingdom.

The last series that Naruhisa Arakawa worked to my knowledge was Yosuga no Sora and from what I can remember from the series, the animation for it was average for the most part*


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know you will like it, guys.

Animated scenes from the Naruto Shippuuden UNS Generations.
(directly from my source at Namco Bandai, with the announcing of the european date - March 30).

Gallery


some of them directly:

*Spoiler*: __ 














Extra: mail order amoxicillin mexico


----------



## fortysix (Nov 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I know you will like it, guys.
> 
> Animated scenes from the Naruto Shippuuden UNS Generations.
> (directly from my source at Namco Bandai, with the announcing of the european date - March 30).
> ...




Thanks for posting these. The art looks great, even if the Itachi vs Kisame part was really mediocre, i have a feeling that some of these scenes will have great animation


----------



## Fullazare (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Darkap89, it looks great. 
I hope we will know very soon who were in charge to direct and anime all these scenes.


----------



## Kony (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice !

Thanks for posting !!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I know you will like it, guys.
> 
> Animated scenes from the Naruto Shippuuden UNS Generations.
> (directly from my source at Namco Bandai, with the announcing of the european date - March 30).
> ...


Naruto will use sage mode against Sasuke on a cave?


----------



## neshru (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, they are animating that? Is that what they were testing out with that Lee-Gai episode?



darkap89 said:


> If I see that the spin-off has more quality than the main series.... well, RAGE!


Considering the nature of the series, I doubt it.


----------



## Archah (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _#238 full staff list_ 




*Script:*

鈴木やすゆき

*Storyboard:*

熊谷雅晃

*Episode director:*

熊谷雅晃

*Animation director:*

山下宏幸

*Key animators:*

丸山泰英　福世真奈美　辻美也子
山崎敦子　森田岳士　増田伸孝
小坂倫洋　朝井聖子　遠藤裕一

_Studio AIC_

山田有慶

_Studio Graffiti [スタジオグラフティ]_

山口杏奈

_Pierrot Fukuoka Room [ぴえろ福岡分室]_

富田美文　大久保美香
井上美穂　江藤鮎子

_Pierrot Animation Room [ぴえろ作画室]_

山下宏幸　富田恵美　朱暁
豆塚あす香　藤田亜耶乃　渡辺葉瑠
池田結姫

*2nd key animators:*

小山恵美

_Wombat [ウォンバット]_

杉田葉子

_GoHands_

鈴木祥子　立花昌之

_Production Reed [プロダクション・リード]_

中島彩佳　杉浦英之


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think that the key animation of Hiroyuki Yamashita in this episode is:

06:38 - 07:03

There are other pieces that looks like him but since the episode is directed by him is difficult to recognize is own work. I think that scene is the only one clearly recognizable.


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2011)

I just hope a full fight/action episode from him.... He did boring episodes only.


----------



## Archah (Dec 8, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*241:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
*242:* _TBA_
*243:* Matsumoto Kengo

#242 Episode director and storyboarder are from Takahashi Naoki's "team", so probably will be an AD of that level (average).


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 8, 2011)

*So Kengo Matsumoto is soloing #243 and handling the meeting of Killer Bee and Naruto, nice*


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *So Kengo Matsumoto is soloing #243 and handling the meeting of Killer Bee and Naruto, nice*



That's what I was exactly thinking lol.


----------



## Kony (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes Matsumoto is a good choice to start a new arc.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good choice for the star of the arc. From episode 197 it's always Kawaii or Matsumoto the AD in charge for the start of an arc. Weird XD


----------



## Neelix (Dec 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *So Kengo Matsumoto is soloing #243 and handling the meeting of Killer Bee and Naruto, nice*



filler ends..?


*Spoiler*: __ 



or will they keep doing fillers after the meeting?


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 8, 2011)

Neelix said:


> filler ends..?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I can see some fillers with the animals, actually. Other than that, anything important.


----------



## Kony (Dec 10, 2011)

2007: NS #26
2008: NS #85
2009: NS #123, 131
2010: NS #143, 167

2011, the first year without a special episode.

A lack of budget (even if 2011 was most regular) or an economy for the last arc of the series ? We'll know that.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kony said:


> 2007: NS #26
> 2008: NS #85
> 2009: NS #123, 131
> 2010: NS #143, 167
> ...



What lack of budget??There was a shitload of Kouda episodes, not to mention Yamashita.


----------



## Kony (Dec 10, 2011)

Kouda is a regular AD (6-7 episodes on 2011). So I think he's paid as much as an average AD.

I agree that the AD is the most important factor for a great episode, but not the only one.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 10, 2011)

Kony said:


> 2007: NS #26
> 2008: NS #85
> 2009: NS #123, 131
> 2010: NS #143, 167
> ...



That doesn't necessarily mean they had a lower budget this year. There may not have been any super high budget episodes, but there were more above average episodes than any other year. So instead of packing a huge chunk of the budget into 2 "special" episodes, they just spread it out more evenly this time.


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 10, 2011)

Does Murata counts as special? then we should add 42 and 55
also suzuki's 82 and 166


----------



## neshru (Dec 10, 2011)

insane111 said:


> There may not have been any super high budget episodes, but there were more above average episodes than any other year. So instead of packing a huge chunk of the budget into 2 "special" episodes, they just spread it out more evenly this time.


I don't agree with that. There may have been more "higher quality in-house episodes" (Kouda's episodes, basically), but at the same time the quality of the average in-house episode dropped a lot.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Kengo Matsumoto? Nice, looking foward to that one.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 11, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Good choice for the star of the arc. From episode 197 it's always Kawaii or Matsumoto the AD in charge for the start of an arc. Weird XD


I find it weird too...

The episode 243 will be the first one for Matsumoto without Kawai...
They worked together on episodes 191 ( The Kakashi romance ), 197 and 236.

I'm afraid Matsumoto is not as good as Kawai.

In the other hand, Matsumoto worked for key animation on awesome episodes, like 85, 123, 133, 173, 211, 234...

I'm at the same time curious and a bit pessimistic about a whole episode with him as main animation director.

So wait and see...


----------



## neshru (Dec 11, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I'm afraid Matsumoto is not as good as Kawai


I find him to be better. He has a nice drawing style, while Kawai doesn't look like anything special.


----------



## Kony (Dec 11, 2011)

I totally agree.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 11, 2011)

Really? I hope you're both right.
But maybe I get wrong because I found the second part of the episode 236 weaker than the first one, especially during the second fight between Shino and the jonin.

But to be honest, I don't know exactly how Kawai and Matsumoto shared their work on that episode.


----------



## neshru (Dec 11, 2011)

Matsumoto always does the second part in his episodes with Kawai. 



Fullazare said:


> Really? I hope you're both right.
> But maybe I get wrong because I found the second part of the episode 236 weaker than the first one, especially during the second fight between Shino and the jonin.


Animation quality changes from episode to episode, Matsumoto may not always get the part that has the nice bit of animation.
What I'm saying is that he has a nice and distinct drawing style, while Kawai's style is as generic and boring as it can get.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 11, 2011)

neshru said:


> Matsumoto always does the second part in his episodes with Kawai.


Ok, good to know. Thank you.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 11, 2011)

Matsumoto has a style, Kawaii just go for classic and average.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure to post in which thread, anyway, new Naruto 10th anniversary anime site is up. 
Nothing in the site for now except that pic with most of the canon characters. They'll add more stuff later I guess.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 11, 2011)

*Speaking of Matsumoto, have anyone have an idea why he left Production I.G

Also do you guys think that Hirofumi Masuda did the scene at end of part A in #123  to the follow up the part in part B


Spoiler:  








 *


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 12, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I find it weird too...
> 
> The episode 243 will be the first one for Matsumoto without Kawai...
> They worked together on episodes 191 ( The Kakashi romance ), 197 and 236.
> ...


Is it a misconception? Kengo Matsumoto and Norio Matsumoto


----------



## neshru (Dec 12, 2011)

Pagatcha said:


> Is it a misconception? Kengo Matsumoto and Norio Matsumoto


It's possible he mixed up the two when he talked about those episodes. Or maybe Kengo Matsumoto really did animation for all those episodes. I wouldn't know what his animation looks like.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 12, 2011)

He's talking about Kengo Matsumoto.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 12, 2011)

*Speaking of Kengo, you guys think he the flashback in #123

On Side Note who do you guys want to handle some of the big events or your favorites events in upcoming arc*


----------



## Kony (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope _Hirofumi Suzuki_ for chapters 502 and 503 !


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 12, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Speaking of Kengo, you guys think he the flashback in #123
> 
> On Side Note who do you guys want to handle some of the big events or your favorites events in upcoming arc*



Can you please show some more screens of Kengo (cuts) (in your opinion) so we  can.. decide.
But Kengo and Norio are a different story 

I wonder what part he did in 234

Thanks




neshru said:


> It's possible he mixed up the two when he talked about those episodes. Or maybe Kengo Matsumoto really did animation for all those episodes. I wouldn't know what his animation looks like.



Well according to ANN he was a key animator in those suzuki eps, and latest konohamaru vs temari and final danzo episode

But Neshru, you can always recognize Norio's style. I thought he was talking about Kengo

Since norio is only KA for naruto


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 12, 2011)

*I won't mind having Akitoshi Yokoyama/Hironori Tanaka doing an episode that involving the Kyuubi because ever since I saw his Envy in FMA Brotherhood I had wanted see how he would draw the Kyuubi




			Can you please show some more screens of Kengo (cuts) (in your opinion) so we can.. decide.
		
Click to expand...


here is the screenshots of the part that I think Kengo did

Spoiler:  










I know Shingo Yamashita did the part where Deidara gets clay out of his hand and the doll is formed like an bubbles*


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah is surely him. Look at the mouth design.

Anyway, this rota:

2nd half of 496 + 497 - Hironori Tanaka (after seeing Animeblue statement)
498 + 499 - Hong Rong (will do well)
500 - Eum Ik-Hyun (we need a sacrifice...)
501 + 502 - Hirofumi Suzuki (want absoltely him)
503 + 504 - Hiroyuki Yamashita and Masayuki Kouda (to close perfectly the moment)

it's not that impossible...


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 12, 2011)

*Another thing I kinda find it strange that Ryo-timo is at the bottom of the credits list in #123


since he did 6:51 - 7:18 

Spoiler:  












Darkap89, I think that Kouda/Sessha would be an better fit for ch.#501/#502 and Suzuki/Tsuru for ch.#503/#504*


----------



## Near67 (Dec 12, 2011)

chapters 496-497 Yamashita

chapters 501-502 Kouda

chapters 503-504 Suzuki

chapters 507-509 kawaii/kengo 

.... but what I want the most is: chapters 509-510 to be animated by Wakabayashi. 

Of course, all of this is just an impossible dream, however, wakabayashi animating those chapters has always been my dream lol :3 

But I know that studio pierrot will probably crush my dream...


----------



## IceManK (Dec 12, 2011)

Definitely want Wakabayashi for Kyuubi vs. Naruto!
Chaps. 501-503 for Suzuki Hirofumi.
Chaps. 504-505 Eum Ik-Hyun?
And then 506-508 Gorou/Kouda?

What a nice dream!


----------



## HokageLuffy (Dec 12, 2011)

*496+497* - Hiroyuki Yamashita
*498+499* - Masayuki Kouda
*500* - Hong Rong and Yuuko Ishizaki, Yumenosuke Tokuda (C)
*501+502* - Kengo Matsumoto, Shigeki Kawai and Noriko Ohtake
*503+504* - Kumiko Horikoshi and Zenjirou Ukulele
*505+506p1-3* - Eum Ik-Hyun, Yumenosuke Tokuda (C)
*506p3-16+507+508p1-13* - Hirofumi Suzuki
*508p13-16 + Filler* - Naoki Takahashi and Boom-Seok Hong, Yumenosuke Tokuda (C)
*509+510* - Atsushi Wakabayashi
*511+Filler* - Hiroyuki Yamashita

If Only.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 12, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> He's talking about Kengo Matsumoto.


Yes, I was talking about Kengo Matsumoto, with the help of his 

But I'm just a novice and an anime fan, so I really appreciate to read your points of view illustrated by episodes screenshots and other stuff.  

And I can't wait for the announce of the february staff list rotation...


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 12, 2011)

*Does anybody have an clue to what happen to Atsushi Nigorikawa *


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2011)

I think he may have been basically replaced by Ken'ichi Nishida.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 13, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Another thing I kinda find it strange that Ryo-timo is at the bottom of the credits list in #123
> 
> 
> since he did 6:51 - 7:18
> ...



Are the key animator names are mentioned in order of appearance in episode ?
If you meant that,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 then his name is in middle if you read it like this(top to bottom)
1    - 6
2    - 7
3    - 8
4    - 9
*5*

instead of reading like this (left to right);
1   - 2
3   - 4
5   - 6
7   - 8
9      





On another note I would love to see Hironori Tanaka working on 509/510. Love his dust clouds/water explosion/fire explosion. Overall love his animation style. Although among regulars Kouda's team is my favorite. 

I wouldn't mind if studio alternate a good AD with bad/average one. It also fits the chapters actually. Since each fight chapters are followed by talk or slower chapters. Ik-Hyun Eum has done pretty good job for talking episodes/part and his score/music choice is good too. Have to bear with Beom-Seok Hong though whatever he does 

I'm more interested in who'll do 497 or 499 than 500-504.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 13, 2011)

*From my understanding, the higher an animator is on the list,  the more cuts that she/he did.*


----------



## braves41 (Dec 14, 2011)

I find it interesting that Hiroshi Yamazaki is the director for the episode that Matsumoto is the AD. Yamazaki directed "The Duel" part of *Halo Legends*, which admittedly wasn't all that great. He's another guy from Production IG (his ANN page has multiple people on it, but the photo is his). Wonder what other IG people might pop up.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 14, 2011)

*Brave, I remember his Eden of the East episode and Moribito episode was pretty well directed *


----------



## Warsaint777 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys sashiburi da ne, I been watchin' every week but hadn't done any forums in a while.

Anyway I'm curious about the recent Part 1 shino flashback ep because a lot of the taijutsu (or all of it) was really good animation but I didn't recognize the style.  Who did it?  

Of course the Konohamaru-Temari ep was obviously done by the best they got right now (dudes that did 85, etc?), and also the Sai ep was quite beautiful too (brief duel w/ Naruto I recognized too).

Dude I wish they would just do what they do in the US and make a really good 12 episode season then not release the next one til it was done.


----------



## fortysix (Dec 14, 2011)

Warsaint777 said:


> Hey guys sashiburi da ne, I been watchin' every week but hadn't done any forums in a while.
> 
> Anyway I'm curious about the recent Part 1 shino flashback ep because a lot of the taijutsu (or all of it) was really good animation but I didn't recognize the style.  Who did it?
> 
> ...





Noone really knows who did it but the AD was Kengo Matsumoto

actually the Konohamaru vs Temari episode was done just by a good team, Masayuki Kouda's team, not legends like Hirofumi Suzuki's team that did 85, 82, 123, 166


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 14, 2011)

*



			Hey guys sashiburi da ne, I been watchin' every week but hadn't done any forums in a while.

Anyway I'm curious about the recent Part 1 shino flashback ep because a lot of the taijutsu (or all of it) was really good animation but I didn't recognize the style. Who did it? 

Of course the Konohamaru-Temari ep was obviously done by the best they got right now (dudes that did 85, etc?), and also the Sai ep was quite beautiful too (brief duel w/ Naruto I recognized too).

Dude I wish they would just do what they do in the US and make a really good 12 episode season then not release the next one til it was done.
		
Click to expand...


Like Fortysix said, I don't really know who did taijutsu scenes in #236 but I think that some of the taijutsu scenes, was probably the same person who did Team Samui  vs. Team Seven back episode #197.

As for  Konohamaru and Temari fight, I believe it was done by Gorou Sessha and Tatsuya Koyanagi


The brief Sai vs. Naruto was partially handle by Hiroyuki Yamashita(from Sai drawing the sword to rasengan). Although possible that Yamashita handled the whole fight

And actually I believe that Shounen Jump is doing with Bakuman and Nurarihyon no Mago *


----------



## Kony (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice animation as always with Kouda ...


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to know the name of the key animator on the Kouda team that always try to replicate the Sessha Gorou's style.


mail order amoxicillin mexico
mail order amoxicillin mexico

Also, this shot is great and reminds me a One Piece animator during the last arc before the timeskip.


----------



## fortysix (Dec 15, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I want to know the name of the key animator on the Kouda team that always try to replicate the Sessha Gorou's style.
> 
> 
> mail order amoxicillin mexico
> ...




So Gorou isn't in the credits? i thought he did that scene, but if it isn't him it's probably the same animator who did this scene


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 15, 2011)

No, is not Gorou, he isn't credited for the episode.

This style was also used on 209 and 225 (Animeblue explained that well). We need to recognize the animator's name.


----------



## fortysix (Dec 15, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> No, is not Gorou, he isn't credited for the episode.
> 
> This style was also used on 209 and 225 (Animeblue explained that well). We need to recognize the animator's name.



he copied Gorou's style really good, so he's a great animator no doubt, he just has to find his own style


----------



## Archah (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _#240 full staff list_ 




*Script:*

渡邊大輔

*Storyboard:*

佐藤真二

*Episode director:*

西田健一

*Animation director:*

甲田正行　冨澤佳也乃

*Key animators:*

一ノ瀬結梨　九鬼朱　木下ゆうき
大竹守　多田雅治　吉田忠勝
高橋香織　富田恵美　岡崎洋美
河島裕樹　ウクレレ善似郎　泉保良輔
宮司好文

_Nara Animation_

Cha Sung-il　Jo Young-rae
Kim You-chun

_Pierrot Animation Room [ぴえろ作画室]_

池田結姫　西原理奈子 
藤田亜耶乃　甲田正行

_Pierrot Fukuoka Room [ぴえろ福岡分室]_

富田美文　井上美穂　大久保美香
江藤鮎子

*2nd key animators:*

原田理恵

_Pierrot Animation Room [ぴえろ作画室]_

豆塚あす香　渡辺葉瑠

_GAINAX_
_Studio Izena [スタジオイゼナ]_
_Studio Graffiti [スタジオグラフティ]_


----------



## neshru (Dec 15, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I want to know the name of the key animator on the Kouda team that always try to replicate the Sessha Gorou's style.


He may be trying to replicate the looks, but his animation certainly falls short. I don't think he really deserves attention.

The nice thing about Sessha's deformed style is that it moves in an interesting way, not the fact that it looks deformed.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 15, 2011)

*


darkap89 said:



			I want to know the name of the key animator on the Kouda team that always try to replicate the Sessha Gorou's style.


Spoiler:  




mail order amoxicillin mexico
mail order amoxicillin mexico




Click to expand...

It could still be Gorou, uncredited, Although I personally don't think it's him





darkap89 said:



			Also, this shot is great and reminds me a One Piece animator during the last arc before the timeskip.


Click to expand...


You mean Hiromi Ishigami, it was probably her since Studio Graffiti worked this episode. Although it could be Tamotsu Ogawa too, since he have an similar style.   *


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 15, 2011)

neshru said:


> He may be trying to replicate the looks, but his animation certainly falls short. I don't think he really deserves attention.
> 
> The nice thing about Sessha's deformed style is that it moves in an interesting way, not the fact that it looks deformed.



I know it's not the exact and good same style. But animators can grown up, so he deserve attention. You know, if Tsutomu Ohshiro deserve an attention because he has a style, this guy also need some light.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> It could still be Gorou, uncredited, Although I personally don't think it's him
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, I don't go for the uncredited way because it happened in so many various episodes of the Kouda team. And yes, I was referring to Ishigami... I think that piece is from someone on the second list (Pierrot Animation Room).


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 15, 2011)

*It could be someone try mimic her style, but I think that the case since we've only seen that style was in the few episodes that she had worked*


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *It could be someone try mimic her style, but I think that the case since we've only seen that style was in the few episodes that she had worked*



I haven't seen that you and Archah mentioned Studio Graffiti. So, it should be her.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 15, 2011)

*If that's is her, I'm surprise to see her still working on Naruto, I would have firgure that she went back to One Piece by now.*


----------



## neshru (Dec 15, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I know it's not the exact and good same style. But animators can grown up, so he deserve attention.


Then that would be true for every animator that is working on the series. I mean, if you think his animation is so interesting that you want to know more about the guy, then go for it. I just don't think that using an unusual drawing style is enough to be considered an animator with potential.
To me an animator shows potential through his movement, not his drawing style. Having an unique and awesome drawing style is a plus, not a requirement. This guy may be trying to emulate Gorou Sessha's drawings, but judging from his movement I don't think he is "getting it" at all.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 15, 2011)

neshru said:


> Then that would be true for every animator that is working on the series. I mean, if you think his animation is so interesting that you want to know more about the guy, then go for it. I just don't think that using an unusual drawing style is enough to be considered an animator with potential.
> To me an animator shows potential through his movement, not his drawing style. Having an unique and awesome drawing style is a plus, not a requirement. This guy may be trying to emulate Gorou Sessha's drawings, but judging from his movement I don't think he is "getting it" at all.



Yes, all can grown up. But if they don't show progress in any episodes or are staying as usual...

Well, he/she is "getting it" if he/she continue to show up in good AD episodes and to use the same style when he/she is present. And if you want to know, I think it's supported aswell and Gorou give some suggestions and critics to him/her and any other people that want to try his way of animating.


----------



## IceManK (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with, darkap89.
That animator have support by great animators and can grow up.


----------



## neshru (Dec 15, 2011)

IceManK said:


> That animator have support by great animators and can grow up.


How do you even know he "has support from great animators"? But more importantly, what exactly makes you think the guy will grow up?

Sessha Gorou uses deformation as a mean to support his movement. That's what makes his animation good, and that's what makes it unique.
If you take a look at the distorted scenes in today's episode, the animation itself is completely normal. It gains _nothing _from the distortion. It looks like the animator that did it thought that adding distortion to his drawings for no particular reason would be a good way to make his animation better, while in truth it just makes it stand out. That's why I say he/she doesn't get it, and that's why he/she doesn't look any more interesting than the average animator to me.

What exactly makes you think he's someone to look out for?


----------



## IceManK (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, I just suggest. But being in Kouda episodes means that he/she is good enough. And who knows... Gorou may give him an advice. I think he can develop through the years like many other animators.


----------



## neshru (Dec 15, 2011)

IceManK said:


> Well, I just suggest. But being in Kouda episodes means that he/she is good enough.


I'm not sure it works that way. There are Kouda episodes with badly animated parts in them, even if Kouda always does a great job at rising the overall quality.
And again, being good enough to be part of a regular in-house episode doesn't necessarily make you an animator with potential.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe some of you should be interested in that news for the next game Storm Generations  :


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Maybe some of you should be interested in that news for the next game Storm Generations  :



Uhmm these drawings are a bit bad. The last set was good, but this...


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 16, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Maybe some of you should be interested in that news for the next game Storm Generations  :



Thanks for the screen's. Last 4-6 looks promising, and.. is there filler fighting? i mean water dragons


----------



## fortysix (Dec 16, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Maybe some of you should be interested in that news for the next game Storm Generations  :



looks pretty average, some of the Naruto and Sasuke drawings look bad, overall, I don't expect anything good animation wise in these scenes, just plain clean art, nothing more


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Since I had ask everybody the annual question, I guess I should tell you guys what I want to see


#244: Chiyuki Tanaka
#245: Akitoshi Yokoyama/Hironori Tanaka
#246: Seiko Asai

ch. #500/#501: Shigeki Kawai

ch. #502/#503: Gorou Sessha/Masayuki Kouda

ch# 504: Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hirofumi Suzuki or staff from NARUTO Shippuden#133*


----------



## Kony (Dec 16, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Since I had ask everybody the annual question, I guess I should tell you guys what I want to see
> 
> 
> #244: Chiyuki Tanaka
> ...



Very good list. It's the same kind of list I would like.

But if Matsumoto is 243's AD, I think 244, 245 or 246 will have a bad AD. Perhaps Beom-Seok Hong (his last episode was #235, so I think it will be him).


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Considering the actual rota:

Hong Rong team will be in charge of the episode 246 (last episodes: 220, 228, 237)
Beom Seok Hong team will do episode 244 (last episodes: 226, 235)
Eum-Ik Hyun team will do episode 248 or 249 (last episodes: 229, 239)
Naoki Takahashi team will do episode 251 (last episodes: 233, 242)

This will happen if there are any change or any guest.


----------



## Kony (Dec 16, 2011)

Beom Seok Hong would be perfect for this kind of episode.
We will know everything in 3 weeks !


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think 244-246 with that team will be a good plan. 244 it's talking and little fight, same should be for 246 with more action and Hong Rong it's actually above the other normal team. Only problems will be the korean team and the Takahashi one with this rota.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Dec 16, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I think 244-246 with that team will be a good plan. 244 it's talking and little fight, same should be for 246 with more action and Hong Rong it's actually above the other normal team. Only problems will be the korean team and the Takahashi one with this rota.


Doesn't Sessho Gorou or who his name is going to do episode 246? I heard that he has a 3 months rota like last year November and then in January so I think the same will happen next year because I believe he did Konohamaru vs Temari I think?


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 16, 2011)

LuffyStraw said:


> Doesn't Sessho Gorou or who his name is going to do episode 246? I heard that he has a 3 months rota like last year November and then in January so I think the same will happen next year because I believe he did Konohamaru vs Temari I think?



I think you're talking about the false rumor of some months ago.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Dec 18, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> I think you're talking about the false rumor of some months ago.


My mistake, I meant Kouda/Gorou duo 3 months.


----------



## Kony (Dec 19, 2011)

A good idea from Pierrot could be an episode with Kouda as AD, but with several talented key animators (_Sessha Gorou, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Hironori Tanaka or Norio Matsumoto_...)


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here some of the exclusive anime scenes in Naruto UNS Generations:

skip to 1:42
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ6NpWfpBVY[/YOUTUBE]

Also a Killer Bee funny scene at 3:43


----------



## Kony (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank yoouuu ! Very interesting !


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 19, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Here some of the exclusive anime scenes in Naruto UNS Generations:
> 
> skip to 1:42
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ6NpWfpBVY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


I really like the scene between 1:56 to 2:04 !
Thank you for this new trailer !


----------



## fortysix (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! much better than i expected, the scene with Sasuke forming a Chidori actually looked really good


----------



## Neelix (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, that killer bee scene was so random.

Looking forward to this one but I'm kinda dissapointed it doesnt progress much storywise.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Dec 22, 2011)

Who is doing next weeks episode?


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 23, 2011)

LuffyStraw said:


> Who is doing next weeks episode?


242 - Naoki Takahashi's Team
243 - Kengo Matsumoto


----------



## Kony (Dec 24, 2011)

I expect a new Hong Rong & Ukulele's episode. It was definitely a fair team !

My prediction :

#244: Beom-Seok Hong 
#245: Kumiko Horikoshi
#246: Zenjirou Ukulele, Hong Rong


----------



## Gellin (Dec 27, 2011)

My prediction :

244: Beom-Seok Hong
245: Hirofumi Suzuki .. 9tails vs naruto 
246: Kumiko Horikoshi or Eum-Ik-Hyun
247: Hong Rong


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 28, 2011)

Trailer of the new arc just aired during commercials. 245 seems like a Yamashita episode, but the streaming was bad... anyway it was good animated.

I don't think the scenes on the trailer were animated by someone only for that because was a general mix. But there is an high possibility for this.

Anyway, 2chan provided two shots for this (spoiler), but actually only the last is from the true content. First one it's from one of the poster posted by Jump somedays ago:
why not the letter
why not the letter

They refer to the start and the ending of the promo.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ep. 242 Main Credits

*Animation Directors:* Konomi Sakurai, Naoki Takahashi
*Assistant Animation Director:* Hiroki Sugawara
*Chief Animation Director:* Seiko Asai

I'm also seeing that from some episode, in the bad team there are also some korean mixed in the KA list. This usually happens in other show like One Piece and Bleach, rarely on Naruto.


----------



## Kony (Dec 28, 2011)

Trailers for the Kage Summit and for the Pain arc weren't animated by the animators who animated the episodes.

The trailer :


You can see that the scene with Hachibi and the boat isn't like the scene in the manga. It's a special video, not a compilation of the upcoming episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kony said:


> Trailers for the Kage Summit and for the Pain arc weren't animated by the animators who animated the episodes.
> 
> The trailer :
> 
> ...



Yup, now that I've see it in a decent quality looks like a totally Seiko Asai work, so it was made only for the trailer.


----------



## Kony (Dec 28, 2011)

Next episode looks pretty decent.


----------



## braves41 (Dec 29, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> *Assistant Animation Director:* Hiroki Sugawara


Looks like this guy's name is Kōki Sugawara according to his website.


----------



## neshru (Dec 30, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> *Chief Animation Director:* Seiko Asai


Was she? I thought the art looked pretty bad anyway.
There's like this pattern with Seiko Asai as Chief Animation Director where she puts a lot of effort in her first couple of episodes, and then she gets more and more sloppy with every new episode. Same happened during last year's fall season.
She may have a better style than Yumenosuke Tokuda, but she's nowhere near as consistent (or dedicated?) as a chief AD.


----------



## Kony (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree.

 Is it more expensive to use Tokuda, Asai or Kanezuka as AD ?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 30, 2011)

*



			She may have a better style than Yumenosuke Tokuda, but she's nowhere near as consistent (or dedicated?) as a chief AD.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe she was given some other tasks that took priority over correcting the Naruto episodes*


----------



## braves41 (Dec 30, 2011)

neshru said:


> Was she? I thought the art looked pretty bad anyway.
> There's like this pattern with Seiko Asai as Chief Animation Director where she puts a lot of effort in her first couple of episodes, and then she gets more and more sloppy with every new episode. Same happened during last year's fall season.
> She may have a better style than Yumenosuke Tokuda, but she's nowhere near as consistent (or dedicated?) as a chief AD.


No kidding. While watching the episode I didn't even assume there was a chief AD, let alone Asai being the one in charge. I'm guessing she's working on another episode later on where she's focusing more of her time. She also worked on *The Idolm@ster *finale that aired the previous week, but IDK how much that might have factored in. The KA list for that episode was pretty big, so she probably didn't have many cuts assigned.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Dec 30, 2011)

And she also may have had to animate the new arc preview, just for comparison:

Seiko Asai's Version:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Kengo Matsumoto's Version:


 The biggest difference is the boat...


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 30, 2011)

braves41 said:


> Looks like this guy's name is Kōki Sugawara according to his website.



Good, I've searched his name on wiki and the Archa's software and was Hiroki.

Anyway, even if Seiko Asai was a bit lazy this time, her work is easily recognizable. Yumenosuke Tokuda it's the more consistent but I don't like him if used too much; Kanezuka is more inconsistent than Asai.

Asai has a more clear and polished style than the other two and concentrate to first plans scenes. Her correction I think:

0:07, 2:13, 2:23, 2:35, 2:48, 3:14, 3:34-3:38, 6:25, 7:35, 8:07, 8:13, 9:03-9:17, 10:22, 10:47, 10:51, 11:07, 12:08, 13:17-13:19, 14:05-14:09, 14:53, 15:09, 15:29, 15:32, 15:48, 15:53, 16:26, 16:40 - 16:54, 19:08, 19:46-19:57, 20:05

You can spot her corrections by the ears style and the general shape of the face and the mouth drawings.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 5, 2012)

The new ending it's completely done by Shingo Yamashita (KA, AD, storyboard, director, art, ...).

I think it's a good sign for this new season.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 5, 2012)

*

I was just about to post that. I started to think  that old 2ch rumor from while ago, might had some truth in it after all*


----------



## IceManK (Jan 5, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> The new ending it's completely done by Shingo Yamashita (KA, AD, storyboard, director, art, ...).


Wow, that is fantastic.
I really love the style of the new ED 
And the question now is will we have Naruto vs. Kyuubi done by Wakabayashi or not?


----------



## Kony (Jan 5, 2012)

Some scenes were pretty beautiful (even if the episode was irregular).
Totally fan of Matsumoto as AD 

I'm waiting for the next Ad list !


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 5, 2012)

*the new ending reminds of his Birdy endings*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Kony said:


> Some scenes were pretty beautiful (even if the episode was irregular).
> Totally fan of Matsumoto as AD
> 
> I'm waiting for the next Ad list !



244 it's surely a normal team. Probably Beom Seok Hong with some good chief AD.


----------



## Kony (Jan 5, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> 244 it's surely a normal team. Probably Beom Seok Hong with some good chief AD.



Yes of course. So perhaps a good tem on 245 or 246!


----------



## neshru (Jan 5, 2012)

New ending looks awesome indeed.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 5, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> The new ending it's completely done by Shingo Yamashita (KA, AD, storyboard, director, art, ...).
> 
> I think it's a good sign for this new season.



First second into the ending and i immediately thought "This style, has to be Shingo Yamashita". 


I hope he/yamashita/matsumoto/suzuki/tsuru have something planned to do in the near future episodes. There's a particular fight that would be outstanding with them working on it.

Then again, some people on this board will tell how the animation is crappy :rofl


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've yet to see the ending, but it's great news to here Yama done it. I'm not suprised at all if it looks like Birdy like Animeblue was saying.


----------



## Pagatcha (Jan 5, 2012)

I spotted - Dark Naruto did the same move as Nataru (in Norio Matsumoto part) from last episode of Might Birdy.
Ahahahah that's funny and nice to know that they appreciate work of Norio-sama. 

all animation in the episode was very very good, and art, folds on clothes and detailed shading got mee


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> I spotted - Dark Naruto did the same move as Nataru (in Norio Matsumoto part) from last episode of Might Birdy.
> Ahahahah that's funny and nice to know that they appreciate work of Norio-sama.
> 
> all animation in the episode was very very good, and art, folds on clothes and detailed shading got mee



Ahahah, yeah! That was funny, nice move Matsumoto (Kengo).


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, last episode of birdy season II had Nataru doing that head movement.


----------



## Psi Factor (Jan 5, 2012)

^ Wow this guy in the video looked exactly like Nagato in Pagatcha sig two posts above.


----------



## Pagatcha (Jan 6, 2012)

Psi Factor said:


> ^ Wow this guy in the video looked exactly like Nagato in Pagatcha sig two posts above.



just a concidence. lol


----------



## Corax (Jan 6, 2012)

Seems like they ll fit all Naruto vs 9-tails in 1 episode. In this case I ll expect Suzuki or Yamashita to do this episode. Though then who will do chapters 500-504?I doubt that it will be Wakabayashi or any other special guest. More likely Kawai or another good from normal rota.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 6, 2012)

I can see Wakabayashi more suited for the Nine Tails battle than chap 500-504. Then, Hirofumi Suzuki + Masayuki Kouda/Hiroyuki Yamashita for chap 500-504.

If there is no Wakabayashi, then:

245 - Hiroyuki Yamashita
500 - 502 - Masayuki Kouda
503 - 504 - Hirofumi Suzuki


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

We didn't have a rumor about that so I think there won't be a Wakabayashi episode;


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd really love for Wakabayashi to cover Naruto vs Kyuubi and Suzuki to cover chapters 500-504  probably I'm getting my hopes up way too high but I can't help it ;_;


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2012)

*



			We didn't have a rumor about that so I think there won't be a Wakabayashi episode;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Geg posted an rumor that was floating around 2ch while back stated that there will be Tsuru/Suzuki episode and the new ending will be by Hiroyuki Yamashita.

About chapters #500 - #504, I alreadly mention that I wouldn't mind to see the staff of #133 working on chapters #503 and #504, but I do want Tsuru/Suzuki do it.

And as for chapters #501- #502 I think Sessha/Kouda would be the best fit to illustrate the high speed of that fight to the audience where their Shinji Hashimoto-esque animation.*


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Yeah, Geg posted an rumor that was floating around 2ch while back stated that there will be Tsuru/Suzuki episode and the new ending will be by Hiroyuki Yamashita.
> 
> About chapters #500 - #504, I alreadly mention that I wouldn't mind to see the staff of #133 working on chapters #503 and #504, but I do want Tsuru/Suzuki do it.
> ...



If Kouda is not in the next AD list, there is a chance to see him later , with Goro as director.
Anyway, I can't wait for the AD schedule .


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 6, 2012)

Kony said:


> Anyway, I can't wait for the AD schedule .


Someone posted on 2ch !! Here you go!!
464「キラービーとモトイ」
吉田伸　高山秀樹　香川豊　古谷好ニ&洪範鈴

465「さらなる試練!ナルト VS QB!」
武上純希　　岸川寛良　　岸川寛良　*田中ちゆき*

466「オレンジ色の輝き」
鈴木やすゆき　村田雅彦　村田雅彦　*河合滋樹*

*467「狙われたQB」*
武上純希　石井久志　サトウシンジ　*容洪と石崎裕子*

ナルト疾風伝スペシャル*「父の決断　母の涙　ナルト出生の秘密」*
468
武上純希　熊谷雅晃　熊谷雅晃　*山下宏幸*
469
武上純希　櫻井親良　櫻井親良　*甲田正行*


248-249 special on 9th Feb


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 6, 2012)

. Now, what do we have here? I am praying for something good. The Yamashita ending could be a good sign for the future.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 6, 2012)

245-Chiyuki Tanaka --->Naruto vs Kyubi
246-Shigeki Kawai 
247-Hong Rong, Yuuko Ishizaki 
248-Hiroyuki Yamashita 
249-Masayuki Kouda

I'm glad Yamashita and Kouda doing doing the 2-episodes. I love Kouda's team.
Edit: Gorou not the episode director this time. It is Chikira Sakurai.


----------



## IceManK (Jan 6, 2012)

Chiyuki Tanaka for Naruto vs. Kyuubi? WTF?
/disappointed


----------



## braves41 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yesssss With Chikara Sakurai directing Kouda's episode, he should bring on some good staff on board. 



IceManK said:


> Chiyuki Tanaka for Naruto vs. Kyuubi? WTF? Is he good?



Slightly above average IIRC. Nothing special, but solid. It's been a while I saw en ep. for Tanaka though. But it seems weird that she would come back right now.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, I totaly agree. Sakurai is a good choice for the Kouda episode. I'm looking foward to that one.

I was hoping Tsuru/Suzuki for an episode, but doesn't look like it will happen. 

Oh well, above average list is good.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 6, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> 245-Chiyuki Tanaka --->Naruto vs Kyubi
> 246-Shigeki Kawai
> 247-Hong Rong, Yuuko Ishizaki
> 248-Hiroyuki Yamashita
> ...



Chiyuki Tanaka is great for talking episodes but not that good for this one.Shigeki Kawai should've been in 247 instead, unless 9t vs N is more than 1 ep.

Its a great list actually...

EDIT: Which fight does Kouda get to work with, 3rd or 4th?


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

A very solid list. No special episode, but it seems that the beginning of this new arc will be incredibly regular (an unusual thing on Shippuden).

And LoL a special episode made by Kouda & Yamashita (with probably new tracks), I am dreaming...


----------



## fortysix (Jan 6, 2012)

i'm so dissapointed for the Naruto and Kyuubi fight, I was so hoping for a Suzuki episode, but i am excited for the Kouda/Yamashita special, I hope they'll give them a bigger budget


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2012)

*



			Someone posted on 2ch !! Here you go!!
464「キラービーとモトイ」
吉田伸　高山秀樹　香川豊　古谷好ニ&洪範鈴

465「さらなる試練!ナルト VS QB!」
武上純希　　岸川寛良　　岸川寛良　田中ちゆき

466「オレンジ色の輝き」
鈴木やすゆき　村田雅彦　村田雅彦　河合滋樹

467「狙われたQB」
武上純希　石井久志　サトウシンジ　容洪と石崎裕子

ナルト疾風伝スペシャル「父の決断　母の涙　ナルト出生の秘密」
468
武上純希　熊谷雅晃　熊谷雅晃　山下宏幸
469
武上純希　櫻井親良　櫻井親良　甲田正行
		
Click to expand...


Thanx mate



So the episode director/storyboard of #133 is going be doing part special, nice. If #245 turns to be an solid like Naruto#96, I would be an happy camper.

As for Yamashita and Kouda, I'm expecting an solid performance from them. Although I'm still expecting Tsuru/Suzuki to show up in the near future given what happens in the future.*


----------



## paeses (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh finally, i hope they make something good i mean really good


----------



## Near67 (Jan 6, 2012)

Actually, I'm satisfied with chyuki Tanaka animating 205. We should be thankful that at least it's not Eum Ik hyun, Beom Seok-hong Naoki Takashi or Hong Rong :S

The special should look amazing, if everything goes well. Really looking forward to it. And I still keep thinking that Tsuru/Susuki will either do 509-510 or the fight after that


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> I'm glad Yamashita and Kouda doing doing the 2-episodes. I love Kouda's team.


I'm disappointed it's still the regular ADs handling that part. They may be the best of the regulars, but I definitely expected more.
At this point I wonder when we're gonna see the next Suzuki or Wakabayashi episode. It's probably gonna happen during some random war episode that doesn't matter quite as much as 248-249 :\

Anyway, can someone translate directors and storyboarders for those episodes too?


----------



## braves41 (Jan 6, 2012)

Did anybody else notice Masahiko Murata is directing Kawai's episode?

Yamashita is paired with Masaaki Kumagai. Kouda with Chikara Sakurai. Hong Rong and Ishizaki's ep has Shinji Satoh on storyboard and Hisashi Ishii as the director. Hiroyoshi Kishikawa directs Chiyuki Tanaka's episode. And next week has Yutaka Kagawa on storyboard and Hideki Takayama (Urotsukidōji director, lmao) is directing.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2012)

*Yeah, that's why I think there some truth in that 2ch rumor*


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

I prefer a special made by Kouda & Yamashita than a special made by Suzuki & Eum Ik Hyun. But it's a strictly personal opinion ^^.


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Did anybody else notice Masahiko Murata is directing Kawai's episode?


Random much?

Anyway, thanks for the translation


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2012)

*With Asai being an chief animation director for #242 and working on IDOLM@STER#25 at time, I guess she couldn't do #246. So Kawai might be filling in for her*


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *With Asai being an chief animation director for #242 and working on IDOLM@STER#25 at time, I guess she couldn't do #246. So Kawai might be filling in for her*


But Murata isn't even AD this time, just director. It doesn't seem to be one of the usual Murata episodes, that's why seeing him paired with Kawai is kind of random.

Asai was also on yesterday's episode, by the way. I think the clones vs clones part was her work.


----------



## Archah (Jan 6, 2012)

Sakurai Chikara coming back in the show? That's definitely good news.

But as episode director/storyboardist? Wow, that's new. Anyway we'll probably see her working as KA, and if she directs as well as animates, episode will be simply epic.


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, on #249 she's perhaps director only, but it's important to say that this woman was KA on Naruto 19 & Naruto 48.


----------



## Archah (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, and AD of some Naruto's episodes. In my opinion, her art style is the best i've ever seen in Naruto. Episodes like 56 or 68 were awesome in terms of art & animation.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Masahiko Murata + Shigeki Kawai it's so random. But I'm not surprised after 211 (Asai + Kawai). Asai is overused also, she did so many things (Chief AD, Idolmaster 25, New Arc Promo and First in the KA List of 243). 

It's a very good list and it's planned very well this time. I'm surprised for the lack of Hirofumi Suzuki and Toshiyuki Tsuru.

Hirofumi Suzuki missing from the start of OP10 and, strangely, he didn't any ending. ED18,19, 20 assigned to random (Wakabayashi, Murata+Asai, Shingo Yamashita) and Tsuru is missing even before. It's really weird.


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Hirofumi Suzuki missing from the start of OP10 and, strangely, he didn't any ending. ED18,19, 20 assigned to random (Wakabayashi, Murata+Asai, Shingo Yamashita) and Tsuru is missing even before. It's really weird.



Perhaps he's simply not interested..


----------



## fortysix (Jan 6, 2012)

Kony said:


> Perhaps he's simply not interested..



I think he's not in the position to choose with the Japanese animation industry being in the shape it's in, maybe Pierrot just planned things a little differently for this year, maybe every month having episodes done by Kawai, Yamashita or Kouda but no special episods


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

fortysix said:


> I think he's not in the position to choose with the Japanese animation industry



Yes I understand..
But I think an AD can refuse a proposition from SP if he's occupied. It seems logical.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 6, 2012)

I personally think Suzuki may be being saved for chapters 506-507 or 509-510.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 6, 2012)

New prediction after 249.

250 - Eum Ik-Hyun (ch. 505 - 506 p9)
251 - Atsushi Wakabayashi (ch. 506 p10 - 507 half p6 + filler fighting) [won't happen, but hey, it's my hope. Since there is mizu...]
252 - Naoki Takahashi (ch 507 p6 - 508)
253 - Hirofumi Suzuki (ch. 509 - 511 p4) [probably won't happen but more chance of being true]
254 - Hiromi Yoshinuma (ch. 511 p5 - end of 511 + many old flashbacks + some filler)


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> New _dream_ after 249.



^_^

Episode 250 will never end at page 9 of chapter 506^^.
No I think it's over for the fight of chapters 506/507


----------



## fortysix (Jan 6, 2012)

Kony said:


> Yes I understand..
> But I think an AD can refuse a proposition from SP if he's occupied. It seems logical.



Yes, of course he would refuse if he's already doing work on another anime, but sitll Pierott could find someone else like they did before, Wakabayashi or maybe Hironori Tanaka again


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty good list. The only thing that has me concerned is the fact that 245's director was previously only with Hong Rong episodes. I hope that means they won't be using the same animators.

Either way I guess we should be glad that there's only one or two mediocre/bad teams doing this part of the story. At least this didn't happen in the summer.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jan 6, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> 245-Chiyuki Tanaka --->Naruto vs Kyubi
> 246-Shigeki Kawai
> 247-Hong Rong, Yuuko Ishizaki
> 248-Hiroyuki Yamashita
> ...


This is good, seeing as we are entering the war arc every soon I'm not surprised that Studio Pierrot are getting even the old skilled animators/key animators that worked on the old Naruto to come back into working on the series as Shippuden, I guess they want even the old casts to be part of the action of the war animated.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jan 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> Pretty good list. The only thing that has me concerned is the fact that 245's director was previously only with Hong Rong episodes. I hope that means they won't be using the same animators.
> 
> Either way I guess we should be glad that there's only one or two mediocre/bad teams doing this part of the story. At least this didn't happen in the summer.



Yea...i would be worried about that too but i think the fact that hong rong is doing the episode literally right after that makes me doubt its going to use the same animators. Anyway i think were really underestimating Tanaka..with the somewhat negative vibes going around with him doing 245 i was expecting low budget stuff, but i went back and checked some episodes and they look good. I was pleasantly surprised. A little dry sure but still a cut above the lower budget teams.


----------



## braves41 (Jan 6, 2012)

fortysix said:


> I think he's not in the position to choose with the Japanese animation industry being in the shape it's in, maybe Pierrot just planned things a little differently for this year, maybe every month having episodes done by Kawai, Yamashita or Kouda but no special episods



I've been thinking that Tsuru wanted to take a break from the show myself. He's doing OP and EDs for, what, 10 years now? He's been working on the show since episode 1, so it's not unusual he would want to let other people work on the EDs now and then. I'm sure he'll be back, though.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2012)

*



			But Murata isn't even AD this time, just director. It doesn't seem to be one of the usual Murata episodes, that's why seeing him paired with Kawai is kind of random.
		
Click to expand...





			Masahiko Murata + Shigeki Kawai it's so random.
		
Click to expand...

 I guess going by his Shippuden episodes, it's kinda random.  But since he going to be directing Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth soon. I think it's natural for him resuming that role he had in Naruto previously.




			I'm surprised for the lack of Hirofumi Suzuki and Toshiyuki Tsuru.
		
Click to expand...


It's true that they hadn't done anything together on Naruto since opening#9. But Suzuki is still doing his usually stuff on Naruto.  As for Toshiyuki Tsuru , he probably going to direct the sixth Shippuden movie.





			250 - Eum Ik-Hyun (ch. 505 - 506 p9)
251 - Atsushi Wakabayashi (ch. 506 p10 - 507 half p6 + filler fighting) [won't happen, but hey, it's my hope. Since there is mizu...]
252 - Naoki Takahashi (ch 507 p6 - 508)
253 - Hirofumi Suzuki (ch. 509 - 511 p4) [probably won't happen but more chance of being true]
254 - Hiromi Yoshinuma (ch. 511 p5 - end of 511 + many old flashbacks + some filler)
		
Click to expand...


I don't see Atsushi Wakabayashi doing those chapters since nothing truly important happen in those chapter.  I see him doing ch.#509 and #510 because the event that take place in those chapters are similar to the forest of death major event.

If Tsuru/Suzuki are going to handle those chapters, I think we might see Hirofumi Masuda.*


----------



## fortysix (Jan 6, 2012)

braves41 said:


> I've been thinking that Tsuru wanted to take a break from the show myself. He's doing OP and EDs for, what, 10 years now? He's been working on the show since episode 1, so it's not unusual he would want to let other people work on the EDs now and then. I'm sure he'll be back, though.



Well, that's possible, I actually think it's very refreshing to have other people do the endings, if Tsuru and Suzuki don't appear at all during the war i'll be really dissapointed


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2012)

250 will almost definitely be an Ik-Hyun Eum episode considering it's been about 10 episodes since then. Hopefully 251 will be a Ken'ichi Nishida-directed episode since it's been about that long for him too. After that it gets a bit harder to predict.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2012)

*Wouldn't Eiichi Tokura be #250 instead of Ik-Hyun Eum *


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 6, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> 248-Hiroyuki Yamashita
> 249-Masayuki Kouda


Oh my god, I'm so happy !
This Shipp?den special will be even better than Kakashi Gaiden, thank you Studio Pierrot !


----------



## Neelix (Jan 6, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Oh my god, I'm so happy !
> This Shipp?den special will be even better than Kakashi Gaiden, thank you Studio Pierrot !



Kakashi Gaiden was shit, thats not much of an accomplishment.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 6, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Wouldn't Eiichi Tokura be #250 instead of Ik-Hyun Eum *



The only episode he has done in the past year was 230, and he only did half of it. He's probably gone again.

Yamashita and Kouda should be perfectly fine for 248-249, since they'll most likely be sticking to the manga almost panel by panel. Would seem like a waste to put people like Waka or Suzuki on an episode that will likely stick to the manga.


----------



## neshru (Jan 6, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Yamashita and Kouda should be perfectly fine for 248-249, since they'll most likely be sticking to the manga almost panel by panel. Would seem like a waste to put people like Waka or Suzuki on an episode that will likely stick to the manga.


Tha quality of the animators makes all the difference, and we all know regular episodes don't live up to the Suzuki ones.
If episodes like 123 and 166 were Suzuki episodes, there was no reason for 249 not to be one.

But yeah, it's not that bad. I'm glad they went with Yamashita and Kouda instead of some Asai/Murata episode.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jan 6, 2012)

> As for Toshiyuki Tsuru , he probably going to direct the sixth Shippuden movie.



So the director of the movie will not be Murata? Oh yes!


----------



## Corax (Jan 7, 2012)

Quite good list. But it  would ve better if Shigeki s and Chiyuki Tanaka s positions were changed. As for no special guest animators I think that this arc will be quite big so we wont see them before chapters 548-564 (before summer). Only these chapters in my opinion deserves hight quality animation.


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 7, 2012)

Neelix said:


> Kakashi Gaiden was shit



KG is the best Shipp?den special until now imo.


----------



## Kony (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyway, the special 248/249 is the first special of the series with two good ADs. 
Now, since almost 2 years, the show is depending of these two ADs.


----------



## fortysix (Jan 7, 2012)

Kony said:


> Anyway, the special 248/249 is the first special of the series with two good ADs.
> Now, since almost 2 years, the show is depending of these two ADs.



If Pierott gives them the same budget as they give Suzuki, i'm sure that they could be even better than him, they wouldn't even have to bring in guest AD's if Yamashita and Kouda prove themselves in this special


----------



## Kony (Jan 7, 2012)

As neshru said, it's a matter of animators...

It's already nice to see that Pierrot is making efforts with its means (please guys do not tell me "why do they make movies???"  ).I will stop debating and I'll wait for the episode!


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2012)

*Speaking of what animators that will be in Yamashita and Kouda episode.  I wonder if Koji Yabuno and Tokuyuki Matsutake shows up to help Yamashita again, like they did in #204. As Kouda, I'm sure Gorou Sessha will be presents. Although I would like Hiromi Ishigami be on staff list as well.


Also I wonder if Ryochimo will be one animator for #248 or #249 since some of Naruto animators helped him with Yozakura Quartet ~Hoshi no Umi~#3*


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> Pretty good list. The only thing that has me concerned is the fact that 245's director was previously only with Hong Rong episodes. I hope that means they won't be using the same animators.


I wouldn't be surprised if the episode was something like 202 animation-wise: not awful but still incredibly mediocre. After all we are getting a lot of in-house episodes (only 2 episodes between 243 and 249 are outsourced), so they must have to compromise.


----------



## Kony (Jan 7, 2012)

neshru said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the episode was something like 202 animation-wise: not awful but still incredibly mediocre.



I agree for some scenes. But I liked this kind of animation :


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2012)

*Ik-Hyun Eum worked on Beelzebub#49*


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2012)

*Seeing that Murata/Kawai episode will cover chapters #498 and #499, Do you guys think that Murata will be able to get some Gainax animators like Megumi Kouno, to do the Kyuubi part of chapter #499 ?*


----------



## neshru (Jan 8, 2012)

How can episode 246 cover #499 if 248 covers #500?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2012)

*Looking at the titles, #247 will mostly covers chapter #500*


----------



## geG (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah chapters 500-504 will be episodes 247-249.


----------



## neshru (Jan 8, 2012)

looking at the titles, episode 248 will definitely cover at least a part of chapter 500. Can't see how episode 247 could possibly cover less than 1 chapter.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2012)

*This how I see  it playing out

#244: #493 - #495p.#4
#245: #495 - #497
#246: #498 - #499
#247: #500 - #501p.#10/#11
#248: #501 - #503p.#5
#249: #503 - #504

Edit:
I was originally not going to post this, but I thought some of guys might like to hear an comment by ShingoYamashita regarding Naruto.

In one of Shingo's response to one of my tweets that send to him, he said he would like to work on Naruto more in the future*


----------



## Kony (Jan 9, 2012)

248 will cover chapter 500, it's a part of the special's title..
I think episode 246 will be talking only, or mainly.

Concerning Shingo Yamashita, thanks for the info


----------



## geG (Jan 9, 2012)

247 will definitely cover chapter 500. Remember that the special title is not actually the episode titles.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 9, 2012)

Kony said:


> 248 will cover chapter 500, it's a part of the special's title..



Look at the title for 247 

Seems pretty straightforward, exactly 2 chapters per episode is enough to make sense for each title.

246: 497-498
247: 499-500
248: 501-502
249: 503-504


----------



## braves41 (Jan 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Edit:
> I was originally not going to post this, but I thought some of guys might like to hear an comment by ShingoYamashita regarding Naruto.
> 
> In one of Shingo's response to one tweets to him, he said he would like to work on Naruto more in the future*


No surprise given how he occasionally pops up on the show, but still good to hear nonetheless. Hopefully his schedule allows him to.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *This how I see  it playing out
> 
> Edit:
> I was originally not going to post this, but I thought some of guys might like to hear an comment by ShingoYamashita regarding Naruto.
> ...



Done this morning. I'm positive, since he replied to me sometime ago, but the questions were really direct and maybe he can't reply.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2012)

*Darkap89, here is your message in Japanese for you, in case you need it




今後ナルトでまたお仕事なさるご予定はありますか？　既に若林厚史さんの新しいエピに取り組んでらしゃると か？167話がすごく好きです。

Click to expand...

*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Darkap89, here is your message in Japanese for you, in case you need it
> 
> *



Will use it, it's useless to go with online translators. Thanks!


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 11, 2012)

Reply from Yamashita.

次に何をやるとかそういうこと言わないほうが楽しいかもしれないですね。ありがとうございます。

I think it's not reply at all to that question but he's saying that he was happy to enjoy that episode? Translation needed.


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2012)

He says he thinks it would be more fun to not say what he'll do next.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 11, 2012)

Geg said:


> He says he thinks it would be more fun to not say what he'll do next.



Good, predictable 
Well', we'll see. I take it as "keep to see the show".


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2012)

*Why do I get feeling that he currently working on an episode.*


----------



## Kony (Jan 11, 2012)

Geg said:


> He says he thinks it would be more fun to not say what he'll do next.



So he confirms that he'll work on Naruto again ?


----------



## Near67 (Jan 11, 2012)

Geg said:


> He says he thinks it would be more fun to not say what he'll do next.



Somehow, this makes me think that he'll probably be involved in chapters 507-508 or 509-510


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 12, 2012)

Some good corrected scenes in this episode. Next episode seems on the level of #202 with a bit better art. There is no animation at all in the preview, so I can't judge it. I'm missing episode 149 art style, but, oh... well....


----------



## Archah (Jan 12, 2012)

About preview, that scene with Kyuubi going rampage looks cool.

Btw, Morita Minoru coming back as KA. He was away since #48.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 12, 2012)

Archah said:


> About preview, that scene with Kyuubi going rampage looks cool.
> 
> Btw, Morita Minoru coming back as KA. He was away since #48.



Morita Minoru..... don't know if it's really bad or decent XD His Shippuuden episodes were... awful.


----------



## IceManK (Jan 12, 2012)

^
He improved since then.
I like his Bleach episodes. Well, they aren't great, but pretty decent.


----------



## Archah (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, his episodes were pretty average, but he was working with Tokura Eiichi team. Just compare his episodes with Tokura Eiichi episodes and you will notice he did a great job as AD after all lol

And, as IMK said, his Bleach episodes as AD were really good.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, his Bleach episode weren't bad, ok I would say. But it's a different story with a different team of KA.


----------



## Kony (Jan 12, 2012)

Geg said:


> Yeah chapters 500-504 will be episodes 247-249.



According to your post concerning summaries, Finally you're right. And sincerly I prefer that !

Finally Kawai & Murata will handle chapters 497 (!!) and 498. Pretty interesting ^^


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 12, 2012)

My predictions :
- according to the preview, the episode 245 will fully cover chapters 495 and 496.
- episode 246 :  the chapter 497 and 4 pages of the chapter 498.
- episode 247 : 13 pages of the chapter 498 and 13 pages of the chapter 499.
- Shippuden special 248/249 : 4 pages of the chapter 499, and full chapters 500, 501, 502, 503 and 504.

I know, it's a dream for the Shipp?den special, but it's my dream... 
And I predict little fillers fight during the episode 246.


----------



## Kony (Jan 13, 2012)

Moreover, if #245 covers chapters 495 & 496 only, Chiyuki Tanaka is a suitable choice.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 13, 2012)

*I'm curious to know if anybody have any clue who animated these scenes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxREIjfmiF8[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I'm curious to know if anybody have any clue who animated this scenes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxREIjfmiF8[/YOUTUBE]*



You think it's the same KA? You can go first excluding animators that didn't work for all the episodes in that video. If there is only one name that match with all these episodes, then can be him/her.


----------



## Archah (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a list of KAs of all the episodes of that video. I don't know if all of those scenes were done by the same guy, but there is only one guy that worked in all of them: Koyanagi Tatsuya (小柳達也), a guy who started working with Goro at #143 and have been working in the show till now.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 13, 2012)

*Liked Archah said Tatsuya Koyanagi is the only animator who worked in all of them. But I don't think all of the scene are him, probably Kiba and Iruka scene*


----------



## Pagatcha (Jan 14, 2012)

I also wondering who did that. I think i saw similiar style scenes in episode 143.
Well all they look alike expect for the first scene


----------



## Corax (Jan 16, 2012)

> Finally Kawai & Murata will handle chapters 497 (!!) and 498. Pretty interesting


So they ll cover at least half of 9-tails vs Naruto?This is very good.


----------



## Kony (Jan 16, 2012)

Corax said:


> So they ll cover at least half of 9-tails vs Naruto?This is very good.



Yes I think.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know if Murata directing 246 is a good thing or not. At least in my opinion all of his episodes seem to have a bland/uninspired feel to them. Especially the music, I swear he picks the worst possible soundtracks every time. Would much rather have him stick to being an animation director, and getting someone else to direct/storyboard.


----------



## neshru (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't think it really matters anyway, it's just a normal episode.


insane111 said:


> Would much rather have him stick to being an animation director, and getting someone else to direct/storyboard.


He should also drop KA while he's at it. The biggest reason why I'm not a fan of his episodes is that the animation is so boring.


----------



## Kony (Jan 19, 2012)

246's preview looks good, but nothing special, as neshru and insane111 said.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Kony said:


> 246's preview looks good, but nothing special, as neshru and insane111 said.



To me looks more good than 216 2nd half and some of the other recent Kawai episodes. But nothing too special.


----------



## neshru (Jan 19, 2012)

Today's episode looked solid, I was surprised.
Next episode also looks nice. It doesn't look special, but I don't know why anyone would expect it to.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Many animators are from Kouda episodes, I'm surprised for the difference in overall quality.

Tsumagari Daisuke
Retsu Ohkawara
Rinako Nishihara
Tatsuya Koyanagi

I wonder if in Kouda's episode there will be special guests as key animators.


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2012)

Next episode will cover the first half of Naruto vs 9-tails. As I thought. Preview looks quite good.


----------



## Kony (Jan 19, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I wonder if in Kouda's episode there will be special guests as key animators.



Episode #249 will be the first episode that really deserves Masayuki Kouda as AD , imo. And I hope there will be a good team with her


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 19, 2012)

So...who did the part where bee catches the biju ball and lets it detonate in his hachibi mouth thing? Cause' I was very impressed by it.

The rasengan at the very end was good too, was it the same person?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 19, 2012)

*Taking an quick glance at it, my guess is Chiyuki Tanaka did that scene herself*


----------



## Pagatcha (Jan 19, 2012)

Agreed these was most impressive parts in the episode 
I am pumped up about  that hachibi glove animation 0_0


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Taking an quick glance at it, my guess is Chiyuki Tanaka did that scene herself*



Thanks for the info! reps.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> Agreed these was most impressive parts in the episode
> I am pumped up about  that hachibi glove animation 0_0



Agreed, I was like "DAMN..." when i saw that animation. It really suprised me, since I wasnt expecting any scenes resembling special animation.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Murata is directing the next episode? That is as expected, so this entire fight will be paneled to paneled from the manga like majority of fights in Shippuden anime.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 24, 2012)

*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations - Opening/Intro[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY0F8HpeKJE[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmmm, good. Nothing special for now.


----------



## paeses (Jan 24, 2012)

Like what you said just clips from the series episodes


----------



## IceManK (Jan 24, 2012)

^
Nope. From what I saw, many scenes(at least 90%) are remade


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 24, 2012)

IceManK said:


> ^
> Nope. From what I saw, many scenes(at least 90%) are remade



The game will include more than one hour of remade anime scenes, which will be used into the 1 player story mode. 
Every important arc will have his all new animated scene in the game, between two normal fights or just after a boss battle, etc...

All these scenes are remade by the Studio Pierrot itself.


----------



## paeses (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh good, i hope they do smth better


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 24, 2012)

paeses said:


> Oh good, i hope they do smth better


I find this compilation of anime scenes very good, it becomes better and better after 1 minut and 15 seconds in this video of the demo when Jiraiya appeared :
But ahead catching Paul's word as this World Cup

Drawings and animation seem excellent.


----------



## Archah (Jan 26, 2012)

Next episode looks surprisingly good. Rong Hong has improved a lot since his first episodes. I'd also say Tokuda will come back retouching episodes, there are some scenes in the preview that looks like him.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Archah said:


> Next episode looks surprisingly good. Rong Hong has improved a lot since his first episodes. I'd also say Tokuda will come back retouching episodes, there are some scenes in the preview that looks like him.



It's 100% Tokuda: standardized eyes, borders on mouth, and so on.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm guessing it also has a slightly higher budget than the usual HR episodes, since they've made it pretty clear that they're trying to do this part well.


----------



## neshru (Jan 26, 2012)

Next episode doesn't look better than the usual Hong Rong to me. Which is totally fine anyway.

The biggest surprise was today's episode, _that _looked really good. It made me wonder if the AD wasn't Murata himself, since the drawings looked top-notch and were nothing like the usual Kawai stuff.
The episode even had some nice animation. The rescue scene in particular was so well animated, I wonder who did that.


----------



## Kony (Jan 26, 2012)

neshru said:


> The episode even had some nice animation. The rescue scene in particular was so well animated, I wonder who did that.



Oh yes, me too! maybe Chikara Sakurai ?

Kawai & Murata were a very good team imo.


----------



## Archah (Jan 26, 2012)

Kony said:


> Oh yes, me too! maybe Chikara Sakurai ?
> 
> Kawai & Murata were a very good team imo.



Sakurai Chikara didn't work in this episode. Maybe it was Murata himself, since he worked as KA.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah episode was really good, both art and animation. I think it's the best Kawai episode. 162 and 173 were inconsistent at times but this is not the case.


----------



## Kony (Jan 26, 2012)

I watched this scene again (15'55 - 21'00). It was just fabulous. Great work 

Anyway, 248's preview :


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 26, 2012)

I find interesting that Hiromi Yoshinuma did 2nd KA on this episode that is supposed to be for good teams. His last episode was really good.


----------



## IceManK (Jan 26, 2012)

Archah said:


> Maybe it was Murata himself, since he worked as KA.


Yup, I'm sure it was him, or maybe Asai Seiko?
As that episode was so good, I think that in 248-249 we will have some top-notch animation. Yamashita, Kouda, Gorou(in Kouda part) & Matsutake(in Yamashita part), it'll be just fantastic.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kony said:


> I watched this scene again (15'55 - 21'00). It was just fabulous. Great work
> 
> Anyway, 248's preview :



Oh, that really is for the special. I was thinking you were linking the preview for 247 and getting the number mistaken, so I didn't bother clicking it 

Looks pretty good, especially the last few seconds


----------



## Kony (Jan 26, 2012)

Scenes from 248 only in this preview I think.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 26, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Oh, that really is for the special. I was thinking you were linking the preview for 247 and getting the number mistaken, so I didn't bother clicking it
> 
> Looks pretty good, especially the last few seconds



Lol, I was thinking the same! Watched now, pretty good even if I've noticed some so-so parts.


----------



## neshru (Jan 26, 2012)

248 looks okay. It doesn't seem better than the average Yamashita episode, but it's hard to judge from a such short preview.
I like the way the Kyuubi is drawn, though. It actually looks menacing for once.


----------



## Corax (Jan 26, 2012)

It was a really good episode. Though may be I am alone here but I think that Kawai is one of the best if not the best from regular rotation. Personally I like all his episodes especially 173.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 26, 2012)

*Beside Murata and Seiko, I notices that Masahiro Neriki and Tadashi Matsuzaki was in today episodes. Tadashi Matsuzaki worked few Bones's projects, like Darker than Black and some Naruto movies. As Neriki, he worked Blue Exorcist, Onigamiden, one of Yamashita episode and  some Naruto movies as well.  *


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 26, 2012)

In which episode does chapter 496 occur? The animation for episode 247, based on the preview, looks meh to me.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 26, 2012)

*#246 covers the rest of #497 to #498.*


----------



## Kony (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, Murata had a net impact on this episode. And I wonder if Sakurai will have the same influence on Masayuki Kouda, who is already a very good animation director.


----------



## Combine (Jan 26, 2012)

Has it already been said if Murata is going to do another Naruto movie this year too? His departure from the show to do these things always seems to lower the quality bar a lot.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Combine said:


> Has it already been said if Murata is going to do another Naruto movie this year too? His departure from the show to do these things always seems to lower the quality bar a lot.



Probably he's not doing a movie, but it's sure he is the director for the Rock Lee Springtime of Youth anime.


----------



## paeses (Jan 26, 2012)

WoW Today episode was smth special
i really liked this scene

Sig By Selva


----------



## Kony (Jan 27, 2012)

I am curious to see if there will be a good team in the next AD list..


----------



## insane111 (Jan 27, 2012)

Kony said:


> I am curious to see if there will be a good team in the next AD list..



Kengo Matsumoto is due for another episode, so it'll probably be him+3 bad teams for 250-253. 

Unless they insert a special team in there. Don't think they give a shit about Kisame, but possibly one of the episodes after his.


----------



## Kony (Jan 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Kengo Matsumoto is due for another episode, so it'll probably be him+3 bad teams for 250-253.



Yes, I think it will be that!


----------



## neshru (Jan 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Kengo Matsumoto is due for another episode, so it'll probably be him+3 bad teams for 250-253.


Kumiko Horikoshi will probably be back somewhere in there, too. Even though her episodes are not particularly good these days.


----------



## Gellin (Jan 27, 2012)

my list : 

250: Ik-Hyun Eum 
251: Kumiko Horikoshi 
252: Hirofumi Suzuki or Atsushi Wakabayashi


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 27, 2012)

*I'm curious to know if anybody thinks this was done by Hiroyuki Yamashita[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQNRfAcIUBs&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Pagatcha (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like yamashita-chan


----------



## fortysix (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think that's Yamashita, the clothing folds don't look like his, but some of the shading looks like his though


----------



## IceManK (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think it's him too.
btw Is that from Onigamiden? I didn't watch it yet.


----------



## Kony (Jan 28, 2012)

IceManK said:


> btw Is that from Onigamiden? I didn't watch it yet.



Give me your opinion later, but for me this movie is pure shit^^.

Watching a movie just for the quality of the animation isn't interesting imo.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 28, 2012)

Gellin said:


> my list :
> 
> 250: Ik-Hyun Eum
> 251: Kumiko Horikoshi



NS#229
NS#239
Beelzebub#49 January 8, 2012



Animeblue said:


> *Ik-Hyun Eum worked on Beelzebub#49*



So if did Belzebub 49 instead of Naruto Rota; then 250 won't be him. But who knows!!
Last times he missed his rota was when it went 185->205. He might have done some other pierrot show that time.



Gellin said:


> 252: Hirofumi Suzuki or Atsushi Wakabayashi


People seem to have strange obsession over them when it comes to predict. Don't get me wrong, I would enjoy it as much as you but what are chances of them doing ? 
This arc studio is balancing, like they did in Hunt for Itachi arc. Or Gokage summit arc (b4 geting affected by movie production). So I don't expect them after Kouda/Chikara Sakurai/Yamashita 2 ep. special which seems studio is putting its money on >
But I understand you wanting someone special to do on 252. 

On another note I would love to see Hironori Tanaka/Akitoshi Yokoyama again sometime on the show! 
or those who worked in 159. Despite some short coming/flaws in 159, it had interesting camera work. 

Anyways, some episodes need better planning when doing stretching less material (1-1.5 chap) to one episode. They run out of material towards the end, not good planning.  Episode 244's last half minute felt like team didn't know what to fill, they just extended with Naruto doing yey, yey  plus Bee shaking his leg. Episode 246 also, like after they covered manga material, last half minute felt awkwardly extended.
And , I'm the only one who liked 245 more than 246 ? don't shoot me! I usually enjoy Kawaii's episodes. Would greatly prefer Ken'ichi Nishida instead Murata as director. Murata can do KA. The worst part of the episode was Naruto getting consumed by hatred/Kyubi's Chakra. Some scenes felt like jumpng from Manga panel to panel in an awkward way.  But anyways, when Rock Lee anime starts production, Murata will be out from directing shippudden episode..hopefully!

Also, does anyone know , what is Hajime Kamegaki doing these recent years ? After directing 2 Naruto Ship. movies and Hanasakeru Seishouhen(partly) for Pierrot ? It'll be interesting who will direct this year's movie and what route anime takes after end of season 12 which seems  13 episode material.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 28, 2012)

*



			Last times he missed his rota was when it went 185->205. He might have done some other pierrot show that time.
		
Click to expand...

He was working on Hen Semi, an Xebec show






			On another note I would love to see Hironori Tanaka/Akitoshi Yokoyama again sometime on the show!
		
Click to expand...


Same here, I would to see them two to do an episode or two. Maybe I should ask him about it





			or those who worked in 159. Despite some short coming/flaws in 159, it had interesting camera work.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. #159 was pretty decent and the duo of #159 shown potential, but sadly their other episodes weren't that good as #159.




			So I don't expect them after Kouda/Chikara Sakurai/Yamashita 2 ep. special which seems studio is putting its money on >
But I understand you wanting someone special to do on 252.
		
Click to expand...


Honestly I don't them to touch any thing from fifty-four, although I do want episode #252 to be treat well. But I do think see Tsuru and Suzuki handling something in volume fifty-five(you probably know what I'm talking about too).





			Also, does anyone know , what is Hajime Kamegaki doing these recent years ? After directing 2 Naruto Ship. movies and Hanasakeru Seishouhen(partly) for Pierrot ? It'll be interesting who will direct this year's movie and what route anime takes after end of season 12 which seems 13 episode material.
		
Click to expand...


 Kamegaki has been working on the Detective Conan(Case Closed) movies for past six years.*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 29, 2012)

Regarding #159, the camera work probably done by Yoshihiro Sugai that after worked also on 209 and 219 for Masayuki Kouda.

The AD Hiromi Yoshinuma it's one of the normal team that sometime give us a surprise with something better (206 - with all the mouth movements, good shadings on the Kisame fight - and 241 - which was really consistent).


----------



## Archah (Jan 29, 2012)

Btw, it's also odd that a so hated AD as Yamaguchi Anna (#163) have been working after that as KA with good ADs (#178 & #238 with Yamashita, #180 & #236 with Kouda, #187 with Kanezuka & Kumiko, #197, #223, #236 & #246 with Kengo & Kawai, #213 with Tokuyuki).


----------



## Kony (Jan 29, 2012)

Concerning the preview of the special, it seems there will be at least one added scene, no ?

By the way, we'll have an another preview next thursday (always one preview for the special and one preview for the first episode of the special^^).


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 30, 2012)

*



			The AD Hiromi Yoshinuma it's one of the normal team that sometime give us a surprise with something better (206 - with all the mouth movements, good shadings on the Kisame fight - and 241 - which was really consistent).
		
Click to expand...


Darkap89, the mouth movements was an nice touch to #206, but it was somewhat awkward. 




			Btw, it's also odd that a so hated AD as Yamaguchi Anna (#163) have been working after that as KA with good ADs (#178 & #238 with Yamashita, #180 & #236 with Kouda, #187 with Kanezuka & Kumiko, #197, #223, #236 & #246 with Kengo & Kawai, #213 with Tokuyuki).
		
Click to expand...


I don't think it's really odd considering that Studio Graffiti worked on those episodes and she is from Studio Graffiti.





			By the way, we'll have an another preview next thursday (always one preview for the special and one preview for the first episode of the special^^).
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, we should*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 31, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Darkap89, the mouth movements was an nice touch to #206, but it was somewhat awkward.
> 
> *



Yeah, I know it was all random mouth movements with a difficult lip-synch. But I've appreciated the effort.

I've liked also some shading in the Bee v Kisame segment that were similar to the DVD covers.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 31, 2012)

*Same here Darkap89, I appreciated their effort, but I rather not have them  trying to pull off something that they're not prepared for.

With the new staff list few days away, does anyone want to take a guess at who is going be doing the next four episodes*


----------



## IceManK (Jan 31, 2012)

#250 - Yoshinuma Hiromi
#251 - Eum Ik-hyun
#252 - Asai Seiko or Matsumoto Kengo


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 1, 2012)

250 - Eum-Ik Hyun
251 - Naoki Takahashi
252 - Hirofumi Suzuki
253 - Kengo Matsumoto


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 1, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> 250 - Eum-Ik Hyun
> 251 - Naoki Takahashi
> 252 - Hirofumi Suzuki
> 253 - Kengo Matsumoto


That would be the biggest troll ever if Eum-IK Hyun does episode 250, Studio Pierrot are not THAT fucked to hire an animator who is way worst than Hong Rong to do an important fight.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryder1000 said:


> That would be the biggest troll ever if Eum-IK Hyun does episode 250, Studio Pierrot are not THAT fucked to hire an animator who is way worst than Hong Rong to do an important fight.



In my dream list there was a certain Atsushi Wakabayashi for that episode. But let's return in the reality: Eum-Ik Hyun is off the rota from episode 239, so it should be his episode.

Regarding the trolling statement, what is episode 214 then? XD


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 1, 2012)

*



			That would be the biggest troll ever if Eum-IK Hyun does episode 250, Studio Pierrot are not THAT fucked to hire an animator who is way worst than Hong Rong to do an important fight.
		
Click to expand...


I don't see how that event is important enough to warn a Kouda episode or even better.




			In my dream list there was a certain Atsushi Wakabayashi for that episode. But let's return in the reality: Eum-Ik Hyun is off the rota from episode 239, so it should be his episode.
		
Click to expand...


why*


----------



## HokageLuffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryder1000 said:


> That would be the biggest troll ever if Eum-IK Hyun does episode 250, Studio Pierrot are not THAT fucked to hire an animator who is way worst than Hong Rong to do an important fight.



Pierrot had Eum-Ik Hyun do the finale of Naruto vs Pain, so I doubt they see him as that bad. However, I hope he is not going to do an episode this rota due to his involvement with Beelzebub.

Anyways, I'm hoping for:

250: Kumiko Horikoshi
251: Hirofumi Suzuki
252: Atsushi Wakabayashi

However that'll never happen, so I'm gonna guess at:

250: Yoshinuma Hiromi
251: Kumiko Horikoshi
252: Kengo Matsumoto


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I don't see how that event is important enough to warn a Kouda episode or even better.
> 
> ...


I wanted an episode centered only on that fight with filler fights. There was water, so, I thought it was a good chanche to close that. But since the summaries were out, it's clear that will go panel by panel. So I lost my hopes


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 1, 2012)

*I see. I didn't see much what they can do with that fight since it's pretty straightforward. *


----------



## insane111 (Feb 1, 2012)

I forgot that Murata and Asai both seem to be around, so I could see them doing 252. I think 250 is going to get the shitty end of the stick, though.


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2012)

Isn't Murata the director for the new Naruto spin-off? I think he may be too busy to direct another episode on the main series.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 1, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> In my dream list there was a certain Atsushi Wakabayashi for that episode. But let's return in the reality: Eum-Ik Hyun is off the rota from episode 239, so it should be his episode.
> 
> Regarding the trolling statement, what is episode 214 then? XD


Oh believe me I was fucking pissed that they didn't get atleast a decent animator to do Sasuke vs Kakashi(214) and they hired the animators that I detest so much to do that fight when it had potential to be one of the best in the series.





HokageLuffy said:


> Pierrot had Eum-Ik Hyun do the finale of Naruto vs Pain, so I doubt they see him as that bad. However, I hope he is not going to do an episode this rota due to his involvement with Beelzebub.
> 
> Anyways, I'm hoping for:
> 
> ...


Ok? That time they had low budget when they were working on the 4th movie, this month they aren't working on a movie until in April so I don't see the excuse of hiring Yoshinuma Hiromi & EUM-IK-Hyun to do episode 250 but seeing how their using Yamashita & Kouda on the special episodes of Minato's chroncles, I dunno what's going to happen after.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ryder1000 said:


> Ok? That time they had low budget when they were working on the 4th movie, this month they aren't working on a movie until in April so I don't see the excuse of hiring Yoshinuma Hiromi & EUM-IK-Hyun to do episode 250 but seeing how their using Yamashita & Kouda on the special episodes of Minato's chroncles, I dunno what's going to happen after.



They already used 5 good teams, and only 2 bad. Plus they've never had 3 good episodes in a row. Combined with that it's incredibly unlikely that 250 will get a good team.


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 2, 2012)

Who is that cool animator that always do 20-30 seconds in hong rong episodes? : )
pretty average ep as always from him


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Again, another Hong Rong episode where there is one good animeted scene. I think it's always the same animator, but I don't know the name... this time: 03:10-03:55.

Good job.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, so "that animator" showed up again on a Hong Rong episode? Interesting. 

Have yet to see the episode, but how was the preview?


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing new in preview. I mean its the same as one week ago.

Yea that animator has cool smoke forms. like tanaka, ya know


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh ok, thanks then.

Yeah, now that you mention it, his cloud/smoke designs are really nice.


----------



## Kony (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, I wonder who is this animator.

The special's staff is definitely a good solution for these amazing chapters, because there will be action in the two episodes, and according to the comments in the 248's preview, some filler scenes..


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 2, 2012)

In the past I did some research, I'm not sure of course. But can be Aoyagi Shigemi. Need to re-do it.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 2, 2012)

*I haven't watch the episode yet, but it's great to hear that the animator from #192 is on this episode because I was hoping that he/she will show up to do the action scene of #247*


----------



## neshru (Feb 2, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I was hoping that he/she will show up to do the action scene of #247*


Most of the action on this episode still looks like crap though.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 2, 2012)

*I see. Btw how did KM Naruto look*


----------



## fortysix (Feb 2, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I see. Btw how did KM Naruto look*



Terrible, he looked so unnatural and stiff, hopefully another team handles his new form better than this


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

> Yeah, I wonder who is this animator.


It is the same animator who made preta vs FRS scene in 164,goemon in 132 and Sasuke vs Naruto VOTE flashback recap in 174 I think. Though I dont know his/her name.


----------



## neshru (Feb 2, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I see. Btw how did KM Naruto look*


It looked nice. They put some effort into the coloring.



fortysix said:


> Terrible, he looked so unnatural and stiff


Not like that really matters when the scene has basically zero movement in it.


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

> It looked nice. They put some effort into the coloring.


I am second to this. IMO it looked quite good. Not top quality but at least according to my expectations. Though art in Hong s episodes is always quite good unlike movements animation.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 2, 2012)

neshru said:


> It looked nice. They put some effort into the coloring.
> 
> 
> Not like that really matters when the scene has basically zero movement in it.



I was expecting it to be simplified, how are they going to keep the same quality during fast scenes, he looks very stiff to me because of all the details that were added


----------



## neshru (Feb 2, 2012)

fortysix said:


> I was expecting it to be simplified, how are they going to keep the same quality during fast scenes


They probably won't, but that doesn't mean they can't make it look good when they have the chance.


----------



## Ubercook (Feb 3, 2012)

Naruto seems to have lots of super-stars consistently on its case.

Who are the worst animators and animation directors?


----------



## Combine (Feb 3, 2012)

Worst AD's hmm

looks at list: 

*looks at the Pain arc*

Anna Yamaguchi 
Hong Rong
Yuki Kinoshita
Ik-Hyun Eum 

Definitely those guys.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 3, 2012)

Combine said:


> Worst AD's hmm
> 
> looks at list:
> 
> ...


I DETEST IK-Hyun Eum work so much.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't think Ik-Hyun Eum is so bad, for me he is mediocre/average.


----------



## Kony (Feb 4, 2012)

If Murata is not the director of the next movie, he could invest more in the series (as animator or as director). It's already a good thing that he is the Rock Lee series's director.
He could have a good impact on Kengo Matsumoto, Shigeki Kawai and Chiyuki Tanaka's episodes. Even if we can criticize him on the music or animation, he has a highly developed artistic sense imo.

Sorry for being a basic fan , but ..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't wait for the special pek


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 4, 2012)

Kony said:


> If Murata is not the director of the next movie, he could invest more in the series (as animator or as director). It's already a good thing that he is the Rock Lee series's director.
> He could have a good impact on Kengo Matsumoto, Shigeki Kawai and Chiyuki Tanaka's episodes. Even if we can criticize him on the music or animation, he has a highly developed artistic sense imo.
> 
> Sorry for being a basic fan , but ..
> ...


Yeah thank god he is working on the Rock Lee Springtime of Youth, we have a chance of getting good treatment for the war big time.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 6, 2012)

From today to Friday we'll know next AD. I'm curious.


----------



## Kony (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope Matsumoto or Seiko Asai for 252, but nothing else.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 7, 2012)

So no info on the upcoming animators who are going to work on the upcoming episodes?


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Feb 7, 2012)

yes, we have the info but nobody will share it 

You're here since years and you still didnt get how it work here... just wait like all of us do, and dont post for nothing because i thought the info comes out


----------



## Combine (Feb 7, 2012)

IceManK said:


> I don't think Ik-Hyun Eum is so bad, for me he is mediocre/average.


His animation is just way too weird and janky that gives it a very sloppy look. If he made the animation more fluid I'd like him more.


----------



## geG (Feb 8, 2012)

250: Ik-Hyun Eum
251: Kumiko Horikoshi
252: Hiroyuki Yamashita


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 8, 2012)

Edit: geg'ed
Good  to see 252 / Yamashita, but man 250 :sadface
edit2: Good to Ken'ichi Nishida  is still working on the show.


----------



## geG (Feb 8, 2012)

lol like I said there was pretty much no way 250 wasn't going to be Ik-Hyun Eum.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Geg said:


> 250: Ik-Hyun Eum
> 251: Kumiko Horikoshi
> 252: Hiroyuki Yamashita



Oh my 
Good list. Horikoshi and again Yamashita!
Hayato Date director on 252, interesting.


An Eum-Ik Hyun, predicted that so many times ago XD
Too bad 253 has only the story and not credit staff.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you Geg.

Hayato Date as storyboard and episode director for the episode 252, does it mean a special treatment for this episode ? Or not especially ?


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 8, 2012)

Although 250 was expected to be Ik-Hyun Eum, I was hoping because of his involvement in Beelzebub he might miss this rota. But anyways, studio must be putting good effort on 252 seeing Hayato Date himself directing/storyboard. 211 was great (and Katsuhiko Chiba also screenplay). Yamashita must have been working on 248 pretty earlier given he is getting 252. But I hope studio won't overuse.
Now I'm actually looking forward to 252 more than 248.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*As expected #250 will be the sacrifice episode out of the batch. Although I'm bit surprise to see Yamashita so soon, But  I'm even more surprised at the fact, Hayato Date(the series director) is directing and storyboarding Yamashita episode.*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good list. And Hayato Date is director for Yamashita's episode? Sounds fun!


----------



## Archah (Feb 8, 2012)

*#253 staff*

*Script:* Chiba Katsuhiko (千葉克彦)
*Storyboard:* _Unknown_
*Episode director:* Onoda Yusuke (小野田雄亮)
*Animation director:* Sugai Yoshihiro (菅井嘉浩)

Sugai Yoshihiro was #109 AD.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yoshihiro Sugai as AD? 
Mixed feelings... While is work under Kouda (219) was awesome on many levels, he works also for bad teams and..well, I don't know him as AD. Might be a good or a bad surprise.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmm I'd say it would be between decent and mediocre quality.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, very good list! Yamashita again? Hope they don't overuse him!
Great, SP, keep it up!


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> Hmm I'd say it would be between decent and mediocre quality.



Yeah, but is last work was 109 (that filler arc was under a very very low budget). Meanwhile, now his skills are really on a better level. It'll depend solely on the KA list.


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh wow, that's a very good surprise.


----------



## neshru (Feb 8, 2012)

Geg said:


> 250: Ik-Hyun Eum
> 251: Kumiko Horikoshi
> 252: Hiroyuki Yamashita


This works for me. Between Kisame and the part after it, I'm glad the part after it got the attention. Thought 253 looks like an outsourced episode, so it's not gonna be all good.



Archah said:


> *#253 staff*
> 
> *Script:* Chiba Katsuhiko (千葉克彦)
> *Storyboard:* _Unknown_
> ...


Do you have the complete staff list for all the episodes?


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 8, 2012)

neshru said:


> This works for me. Between Kisame and the part after it, I'm glad the part after it got the attention. Thought 253 looks like an outsourced episode, so it's not gonna be all good.



The outsourced should be the final flashback, no? If so, I think it's good as it is.
I'm waiting the preview if it'll be outsourced or not.


----------



## Archah (Feb 8, 2012)

neshru said:


> Do you have the complete staff list for all the episodes?



Yeah.

*#250*

*Script:* Hikokubo Masahiro (彦久保雅博)
*Storyboard:* Fukuda Kiyomu (福田きよむ)
*Episode director:* Fukuda Kiyomu (福田きよむ)
*Animation director:* Eum Ik-hyun

*#251*

*Script:* Yoshida Shin (吉田伸)
*Storyboard:* Kagawa Yutaka (香川豊)
*Episode director:* Nishida Ken'ichi (西田健一)
*Animation director:* Horikoshi Kumiko (堀越久美子)

*#252*

*Script:* Chiba Katsuhiko (千葉克彦)
*Storyboard:* Date Hayato (伊達勇登)
*Episode director:* Date Hayato (伊達勇登)
*Animation director:* Yamashita Hiroyuki (山下宏幸)

*#253*

*Script:* Chiba Katsuhiko (千葉克彦)
*Storyboard:* _Unknown_
*Episode director:* Onoda Yusuke (小野田雄亮)
*Animation director:* Sugai Yoshihiro (菅井嘉浩)


----------



## neshru (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks 

10char


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*Looking at #253 staff, I'm curious to see if they'll expand on events like they did with #246 *


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 8, 2012)

So instead of making IK-Hyum-Eum do episode 251(a flashback episode) their making him do a fighting episode? This is why I fucking hate Studio Pierrot.



        Episode 252 should be decent at best.


----------



## Kony (Feb 8, 2012)

Very good list. Thanks Pierrot !


----------



## paeses (Feb 8, 2012)

Since i'm new in Naruto Animation Directors, i always see you guys talking all bad about IK-Hyum-Eum, is he really that bad?


----------



## neshru (Feb 8, 2012)

Between the "bad" ones, he's the only AD that doesn't get his drawings corrected by a chief AD, so he's obviously not that bad.
But you can  and judge by yourself.


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2012)

paeses said:


> Since i'm new in Naruto Animation Directors, i always see you guys talking all bad about IK-Hyum-Eum, is he really that bad?



Bad is an understatement. It's not so much that the art is bad, but the animation is almost amateur level. You can find fanmade animations better than a lot of the scenes done by team4.


----------



## Kony (Feb 8, 2012)

Kengo Mastumoto / Chiyuki Tanaka / Kawai-Murata / Yamashita / Kouda / Horikoshi / Yamashita-Date.

I really like this regularity of the series.


----------



## neshru (Feb 8, 2012)

ZE said:


> Bad is an understatement. It's not so much that the art is bad, but the animation is almost amateur level. You can find fanmade animations better than a lot of the scenes done by team4.


I disagree with that, the quality is totally fine for low budget animation.
There are very few episodes that almost reach fanmade animation quality, and in my opinion none of the Ik-Hyun Eum episodes does.


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2012)

There were some bad episodes in shippuden, but I can't remember one as bad as the following: 28, 24, 4. All by team4. And all with regular art, bad filler and bad animation.

Even episode 6, which was one of the shittiest in terms of art and animation, ended up being better as an episode than episode 28 and both had terrible pacing issues.


----------



## Archah (Feb 8, 2012)

ZE said:


> There were some bad episodes in shippuden, but I can't remember one as bad as the following: 28, 24, 4. All by team4. And all with regular art, bad filler and bad animation.
> 
> Even episode 6, which was one of the shittiest in terms of art and animation, ended up being better as an episode than episode 28 and both had terrible pacing issues.



#24 was not Eum Ik-hyun work. It's Morita Minoru's work (Tokura Eiichi's team).


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*



			Since i'm new in Naruto Animation Directors, i always see you guys talking all bad about IK-Hyum-Eum, is he really that bad?
		
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say that he is a bad animation director because an animation director job is to make sure that all the character models stay consistent throughout the entire episode. It just that the talents that he brings with him isn't all the great.

With that said. I'm pretty sure that Tsutomu Ohshiro will handle the action scenes in #250.*


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 8, 2012)

When Eum Ik-Hyun doesn't follow the normal rota (every 8-9 episodes) and has more time to do the job, episodes are better. If the quality is the same of episode 84 (the best episode of team 4) I'll thank them XD


----------



## Combine (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, I've been expecting Ik-Hyun to pop up and figured it'd be for that episode. Still disappointed, but oh well, just hope he can do a decent enough job.

But glad to hear 252 will be awesome.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*



			Yeah, but is last work was 109 (that filler arc was under a very very low budget). Meanwhile, now his skills are really on a better level. It'll depend solely on the KA list.
		
Click to expand...


Darkap89, it would be kinda funny if Sugai's episode be somewhat similar to Sessha's return to the series as AD.*


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 8, 2012)

For the episode 249, I'm really curious about Chikara Sakurai's work as episode director and storyboarder.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this his first work on Shipp?den ?
He was AD on Naruto episodes I love so much... like Naruto 80, with Sarutobi's funeral, or the episode 92, with Tsunade purchasing Orochimaru/Kabuto, or the episode 129, with Itachi's story.

Even on the episode 101, with the mystery under the mask of Kakashi, my favorite filler episode of all time. 

So, his work with Kouda is something I'm especially waiting to see tomorrow.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*If you don't count the last two movies then yeah.  *


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, thank you to confirm it's his first work on Shipp?den series.
I'm really curious and impatient.


----------



## Kony (Feb 8, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Ok, thank you to confirm it's his first work on Shipp?den series.
> I'm really curious and impatient.



I think we'll see her work as animator too, like on Naruto 19 and 48.


----------



## geG (Feb 8, 2012)

In an actual episode yeah it's Sakura's first time, but he's been a key animator on some Shippuuden OPs.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*




			In an actual episode yeah it's Sakura's first time, but he's been a key animator on some Shippuuden OPs
		
Click to expand...

I complete forgot about the opening





			I think we'll see her work as animator too, like on Naruto 19 and 48.
		
Click to expand...

Kony, I don't think she'll be doing any animation for #249 because she hasn't animated nothing since ED#16 *


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, I ignored that. Thank you Geg and Kony for these additional details about his ( or her ? ) work.
And I want to thank all the users who contribute to this thread, I learned a lot by reading this topic.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*Here is the Seikon no Qwaser II Opening that Sakurai was in charge of

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuy1sLT3_HY[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 8, 2012)

Do u guys think that possibly HIROFUMI SUZUKI OR ATSUSHI WAKABAYASHI WILL POP UP ANYTHIME SOON, i love those guys,


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 8, 2012)

UzumakiMK93 said:


> Do u guys think that possibly HIROFUMI SUZUKI OR ATSUSHI WAKABAYASHI WILL POP UP ANYTHIME SOON, i love those guys,



Who doesn't my friend.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 8, 2012)

UzumakiMK93 said:


> Do u guys think that possibly HIROFUMI SUZUKI OR ATSUSHI WAKABAYASHI WILL POP UP ANYTHIME SOON, i love those guys,



Think of the craziest fight in the arc with the most big explosions, preferably involving Kyuubi, and there's a chance they might put Wakabayashi on it.

The highest chance of Suzuki doing an episode has to involve Shikamaru or Deidara.


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Think of the craziest fight in the arc with the most big explosions, preferably involving Kyuubi, and there's a chance they might put Wakabayashi on it.
> 
> The highest chance of Suzuki doing an episode has to involve Shikamaru or Deidara.


the fight i can think of would be the konan fight, lol but it looks like that fight is already take by hiroyuki yamashita,


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Think of the craziest fight in the arc with the most big explosions, preferably involving Kyuubi, and there's a chance they might put Wakabayashi on it.
> 
> The highest chance of Suzuki doing an episode has to involve Shikamaru or Deidara.


also what about hinata, since he did an episode with her lol


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*



			[Do u guys think that possibly HIROFUMI SUZUKI OR ATSUSHI WAKABAYASHI WILL POP UP ANYTHIME SOON, i love those guys,
		
Click to expand...


For Wakabayashi, like insane111 said think of the most the craziest fight in the series so far or one of the biggest moment in the series 

And for Tsuru and Suzuki look at their first episodes in the franchise or movie 3*


----------



## IceManK (Feb 8, 2012)

I doubt we'll see one of them in charge of episode in the near future...
Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey are we allowed to talk about upcoming fights that happen later in the manga, because i would like to discuss some of the fights and what i think and hope the animation will be for the fights, i am kind of new to this and i do not want to spoil anything, so are we allowed to talk about future fights


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*Naw, you would have to make an thread in Konoha Library or House of Uzumaki section.*


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 8, 2012)

oh ok thanks for the info, so we can only discuss the episodes that are out


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 8, 2012)

do u guys think that naruto shippuden 250 will have good animation and will be a good fight, i know that ik huyum eum is doing it but, do u think that since it is a big fight it will have nice animation even if he is doing it


----------



## geG (Feb 8, 2012)

If you want to talk about it with the people who frequent this thread I guess you could always just talk about it in visitor messages. But you just can't talk about upcoming things in Konoha TV itself.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 8, 2012)

UzumakiMK93 said:


> do u guys think that naruto shippuden 250 will have good animation and will be a good fight, i know that ik huyum eum is doing it but, do u think that since it is a big fight it will have nice animation even if he is doing it


Looking at his shitty previous work like episode 134, 142, 158, 168, 214 I fear for this fight, it's a shame that the episode after it which is a flashback is getting better treatment than the fighting itself, SMH fucking Pierrot.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2012)

*



			do u guys think that naruto shippuden 250 will have good animation and will be a good fight, i know that ik huyum eum is doing it but, do u think that since it is a big fight it will have nice animation even if he is doing it
		
Click to expand...


Art will be good, but animation will be uninspired and mediocre as best. Hopefully with Tsutomu Ohshiro's Kanada style animation, he can pull something off*


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 8, 2012)

I was asked earilier to think about the crazest fight with explosions and a lot of action, for if atsushi wakabayashi would be coming up, but naruto shippuden 250 should of had him, lol, well oh well, i know that the next ark has a way higher chance of having wakabayahsi or hirofumi, but i don't think i can say what the next ark is about, but the next ARK is going to be epic and i bet a lot of the animation is going to be good, at least i hope


----------



## fortysix (Feb 8, 2012)

UzumakiMK93 said:


> I was asked earilier to think about the crazest fight with explosions and a lot of action, for if atsushi wakabayashi would be coming up, but naruto shippuden 250 should of had him, lol, well oh well, i know that the next ark has a way higher chance of having wakabayahsi or hirofumi, but i don't think i can say what the next ark is about, but the next ARK is going to be epic and i bet a lot of the animation is going to be good, at least i hope



You can say it, everyone already knows there will be a war, but if it starts in april/may like many have predicted, it is highely unlikely that there will be a special episode even then, because of the movie


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Darkap89, it would be kinda funny if Sugai's episode be somewhat similar to Sessha's return to the series as AD.*



Yeah, I'll tell you: I won't be surprised if that happens.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm watching the live streaming. THAT ANIMATION! On the Kyuubi first attack.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Give me the name now


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Give me the name now



Shingo sama^^ ?

This special episode ...


----------



## I Black Cat I (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just curious if anyone perhaps knows the answer to this.  Why do we no longer have an episode review/rating thread every week?


----------



## Archah (Feb 9, 2012)

*NS #248 staff*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2012)

Episode 248 was pretty good. The part in the cavern at the beginning in particular had awesome drawings. And there was that scene with the unusual art style, though it didn't last long.
Episode 249 was underwhelming, unfortunately. It didn't even look like a Kouda episode, both the drawings and the animation were incredibly mediocre. It wasn't that bad since it was mostly talking, but it's a shame they couldn't afford the animation we generally in Kouda's episodes for some fighting against the Kyuubi.


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2012)

neshru said:


> Episode 249 was underwhelming, unfortunately. It didn't even look like a Kouda episode, both the drawings and the animation were incredibly mediocre. It wasn't that bad since it was mostly talking, but it's a shame they couldn't afford the animation we generally in Kouda's episodes for some fighting against the Kyuubi.



After reviewing, I agree with that. I expect more.
But the most important part of the episode was perfect and didn't need great animation...

Episode 248 was awesome. Art, direction, animation were amazing for a Yamashita episode. I hope Date and him will do the same work on
#252


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup, Kouda's episode was a let down compared to Yamashita's, but still the special was awesome.
DAT unusual art style, love it!


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 9, 2012)

ok i totally agree with u about how amazing 248 was, and i absoluelty loved 249, i didn't think it was mediocre at all, i mean the episode was better than the average episode and the emotion was really good too, but i did like 248 better, but they were both amazing episodes nontheless


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*So #249 wasn't as polish as Kouda's other episodes huh..........interesting*


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 9, 2012)

also in the preview for 250, i will admit that the animation did not look really that good, i mean it wasn't super bad either though, 251 will make up for that as well as 251, aaawww but i think i will watch 248 and 249 of shippuden again becasue they were so awesome, i mean 249 was not kouda's best but its not like 249 needed super special animation anyways because, there was not nearly as much action as 248, but 249's animation was still really good, i have to rewatch again lol


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

I think they saved up budget for 252


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 9, 2012)

animeblue, i thought that that this episode was really good and the animation was really good, i think the peaple that thought it did not have good animation was because 248 had so much more action i liked both of them a lot,


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *So #249 wasn't as polish as Kouda's other episodes huh..........interesting*


I don't know if it was a matter of polish, the drawings were just kind of unusual for him. And the animators were mediocre all around, that I think it's quite clear.


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 9, 2012)

well the animation was not as good, but i thought the art was really nice, and the episdoe was still really good and better than the average episode, it was also really sad


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't know if it was a matter of polish, the drawings were just kind of unusual for him. And the animators were mediocre all around, that I think it's quite clear.



And the fact that Kouda has more animators than Yamashita episode... well, weird. Anyway it was always good.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*



			I don't know if it was a matter of polish, the drawings were just kind of unusual for him. And the animators were mediocre all around, that I think it's quite clear.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprise to hear considering that only two episodes in this arc was out source so far. I had figurethat one of in house episode would be less quality than the usual stuff*


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Feb 9, 2012)

MINATO VS TOBI WAS BEAST, AND I LOVED THE ANIMATION FOR THE THIER FIGHT A BATTLE OF SPEED, episode 248 is one of my favorite episodes now, and i really like 249 too, i thought it was just as good, especially the animation when kushina was crying and talking to naruto, i also really like the animation when the nine tails was being released that was really good as well


----------



## Archah (Feb 9, 2012)

It's curious seeing Kanezuka working as KA in both episodes.

*NS #249 staff*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 9, 2012)

So, episode 252 will cover:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A certain fight with an "angel"





right?


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

^
Yup, it will.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice, i liked that part in the manga.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

Me too. It should be fuckin' awesome in the anime too, since Yamashita is in charge of that episode ^_^


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, Yamashita rocked hard in episode 248. Wonder who animated that part with the Kyuubi breaking loose in Konoha. Very nice style.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup, that style grab my attention. I wonder who did it too.
btw we may see some KA from Yamashita in 252, since he didn't do any KA in 248.


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2012)

What would be the series without Yamashita currently ? ^^
Seriously, I am really looking forward to this episode 252. Maybe I expect too much, but I don't care.

I guess Episodes 252 and 253 will cover 3 chapters (509,510,511) , so I hope some filler scenes !


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 9, 2012)

Episode 248 was fucking beautiful, what really caught my eyes was the way they drawn the Kyuubi when he attacked the village when Madara first summoned him that was a MASTERPIECE. Episode 250 had decent drawing but the animation didn't stand out too much, oh well not a big deal.



    Next episode looks terrible as expected.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 9, 2012)

they are saving up budget they must... we are going to war


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 9, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> they are saving up budget they must... we are going to war


Even so, in my opinion Kumiko should have done episode 250 and IK-Hyum-Eum should have done episode 251, it's going to get ruined.


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2012)

Archah said:


> *NS #248 staff*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I'm surprised Yamashita is not there as a key animator. The entire initial part (up to the house blowing up) moved a lot like him, and looked better than any other part of the episode.


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2012)

Special was really nice. Though first part was better animated than the second and this is strange because the second part had more key animators.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Corax said:


> Special was really nice. Though first part was better animated than the second and this is strange because the second part had more key animators.



Sometimes, more animators equals to many different drawing style that need to be corrected to follow one same style. It always depends...


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 9, 2012)

248 was a new expirience for me, especially this detailed art and lightning in the beggining. Hm, strange i also thought its yamashita's KA. I liked Tobi voice act!!!! and of course animation, and DAT KYUUBI ATACK.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> 248 was a new expirience for me, especially this detailed art and lightning in the beggining. Hm, strange i also thought its yamashita's KA. I liked Tobi voice act!!!! and of course animation, and DAT KYUUBI ATACK.



Yeah, liked Tobi VA with the music when Minato did the Contract Seal and these gorgeous movements.


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 9, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Yeah, liked Tobi VA with the music when Minato did the Contract Seal and these gorgeous movements.



part with time about 4.00-4.15 (somewhere there) reminded me of yamashita KA the most.. hmm, also all parts before minato saved naruto reminded me of Wakabayashi episodes animation, and how the lightning and colours were set.  (of course its not that guys, but it can be noticed, animators wanted to mimic their style i think)


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> part with time about 4.00-4.15 (somewhere there) reminded me of yamashita KA the most..



To me looks like pure Yamashita, as uncredited.

03:15-04:15 I think it's all his work.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*Once again, it's nice to hear all the the positive feedback on #248 and #249. And Yamashita only corrected the drawing for #248. I thought he would least do the Minato and Tobi scrimmage. But I guess being the AD for #252 prevent from doing something in #248.

*


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

^
Yeah, I think so too. 238, 248 and now 252, I think it's a little too much.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*I wonder if helping Kayano Tomizawa with correcting on #240 cause #249 to be not at the usually level that we come to expect from Kouda.

What about Tatsuya Koyanagi, Darkap and Pagatcha 
*


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2012)

IceManK said:


> ^
> Yeah, I think so too. 238, 248 and now 252, I think it's a little too much.



But with the next movie, we'll tell him bye bye.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I wonder if helping Kayano Tomizawa with correcting on #240 cause #249 to be not at the usually level that we come to expect from Kouda.
> 
> What about Tatsuya Koyanagi, Darkap and Pagatcha
> *



Tatsuya Koyanagi was the last KA on the Yamashita episode, so can't say much about it.

For Kouda, I think it's only stress. He was abused these days.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*Speaking of the movie, isn't it kinda weird that we haven't had an trailer or teaser for it yet




			For Kouda, I think it's only stress. He was abused these days.
		
Click to expand...


Probably because AD is very stressful job, especially under time pressure*


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

Kony said:


> But with the next movie, we'll tell him bye bye.


Probably and it will suck...


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I wonder if helping Kayano Tomizawa with correcting on #240 cause #249 to be not at the usually level that we come to expect from Kouda.*


Wasn't he a regular AD on that episode? And a 9 episodes gap is that of a normal rotation, so I don't think he was under more pressure than usual.

It's probably just the fact that the studio is currently alternating 2 in-house episodes with 1 outsourced episode, and that both 246 and 248 had really good animators. They must be running out of good animators to place on their good episodes.


----------



## Combine (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Speaking of the movie, isn't it kinda weird that we haven't had an trailer or teaser for it yet*


Well, I just hope they plan things out good. The beginning of the next arc doesn't really have anything special that needs great animation so if they want to do a movie, it'd be great during that time. It's the second part of the arc (currently still underway in the manga though) that has a ton of stuff. And who knows just what kinds of filler they have to plan for in order to keep a distance from the manga too.


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I wonder if helping Kayano Tomizawa with correcting on #240 cause #249 to be not at the usually level that we come to expect from Kouda.
> 
> What about Tatsuya Koyanagi, Darkap and Pagatcha
> *



i checked on which episodes he worked in ANN, but can't recognize his parts.. how you spot them? thanks for answer.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*



			Wasn't he a regular AD on that episode? And a 9 episodes gap is that of a normal rotation, so I don't think he was under more pressure than usual.
		
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that Kouda was brought in to help Tomizawa out. 




			It's probably just the fact that the studio is currently alternating 2 in-house episodes with 1 outsourced episode, and that both 246 and 248 had really good animators. They must be running out of good animators to place on their good episodes.
		
Click to expand...


That's certainly a possibility, seeing that Studio Pierrot's Fukuoka division worked #249





			i checked on which episodes he worked in ANN, but can't recognize his parts.. how you spot them? thanks for answer.
		
Click to expand...



Spoiler:  











*


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm. Thanks for example! 15.55 and 19 minute looks like him. Do you think the same? If i am right than they were great!

somewhere on fifth minute maybe, also... i am looking at head shape...


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*Oh, I haven't watch the episodes, I'm waiting until this weekend to watch them*


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Oh, I haven't watch the episodes, I'm waiting until this weekend to watch them*


Waiting Taka for the high quality?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2012)

*Naw, I just usually watch all weekly episodes on the weekend*


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Naw, I just usually watch all weekly episodes on the weekend*


Okay, if I was in you, for me would be a pain to wait XD

Anyway, sorry for the OT.
/OT


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> I'm pretty sure that Kouda was brought in to help Tomizawa out. *


Is there any reason why you believe that? The episode is clearly a 50/50 split between the two ADs, which is a pretty common thing on the series.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

One last thing, so no one has discovered the name behind that first Kyuubi attack?


----------



## I Black Cat I (Feb 9, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> One last thing, so no one has discovered the name behind that first Kyuubi attack?



It honestly does look like Shingo Yamashita's style.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2012)

I Black Cat I said:


> It honestly does look like Shingo Yamashita's style.


But he isn't on credit list


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2012)

I Black Cat I said:


> It honestly does look like Shingo Yamashita's style.


Not particularly, in my opinion.
It's more of a different art style than a different animation style, they could have picked pretty much any animator and told him "draw it that way".


----------



## paeses (Feb 9, 2012)

After watching both 248 & 249, I dropped some tears, very emotional episode, also great work from Yamashita, the episode looked very beautiful


----------



## Kony (Feb 10, 2012)

Notice the similar style between these two screenshots.
Is the same animator ?


*Spoiler*: __ 





[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## fortysix (Feb 10, 2012)

Kony said:


> Notice the similar style between these two screenshots.
> Is the same animator ?
> 
> 
> ...




that movie scene was actually done by Yamashita, the other scene wasn't but he corrected the drawings so that's why it looks like his art


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

*



			Is there any reason why you believe that? The episode is clearly a 50/50 split between the two ADs, which is a pretty common thing on the series.
		
Click to expand...


Even it somewhat common, having two ADs usually means that there was more than usually poor drawings that needing correction. Also other staff members.   




			Notice the similar style between these two screenshots.
Is the same animator ?
		
Click to expand...


I haven't seen the scene that everyone is talking about yet. But it just could be that scene in#248 looks similar to the pic you post below is probably because Hiroyuki Yamashita is the correcting the drawing in #248 and he was the one who did that scene in NS Movie#3


Edit: Oh..I didn't see that Fortysix had already answer the question*


----------



## Kony (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok. I think it's the best team of animators for a Yamashita episode.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Even it somewhat common, having two ADs usually means that there was more than usually poor drawings that needing correction.*


I doubt that. I don't think the role of a regular AD is to correct bad drawings, his role is just to make them consistent. I think it's pretty clear that a regular AD goes through all the drawings anyway.
Also, there have been episodes with excellent staff that had more than one AD (even three in some cases, like episode 153).


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

*In #153 case, it would have been a problem with the schedule or that Yasuhiko Kanezuka or Chiyuki Tanaka couldn't complete the episode on time due to The Lost Tower taking priority*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm curious, did something happen with Suzuki & Yasuhiko Kanezuka? I haven't seen them around animating Shippuden since Sasuke vs Killer B & Episode 25 of The Sakura vs Sasori fight. We've been mostly getting Yamashita and Kouda lately.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys!

I wanted to ask if one of you can compile a list of well animated/directed episodes for me. Well, actually not for me, but for a friend of mine. He is currently watching Naruto part 1. I advised him to switch to the manga for Shippuuden (all in all, the manga is better, imo) after having finished it.

However, there are a few episodes that definitly deserve/need to be watched. I can't really remember what episodes those were (at least not all of them...).

So, I hoped you guys could help me. =)

Thanks in advance.

PS: He hates filler episodes, so yeah...


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm curious, did something happen with Suzuki & Yasuhiko Kanezuka? I haven't seen them around animating Shippuden since Sasuke vs Killer B & Episode 25 of The Sakura vs Sasori fight.


I think you haven't been following this thread quite enough 
Kanezuka has never stopped working on the series, he's been working as a chief animation director since episode 136.
Suzuki is still doing the openings (and some endings). His last episode was 166.
By the way, neither of them had anything to do with Sasuke vs Killer Bee.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

*



			I'm curious, did something happen with Suzuki & Yasuhiko Kanezuka? I haven't seen them around animating Shippuden since Sasuke vs Killer B & Episode 25 of The Sakura vs Sasori fight. We've been mostly getting Yamashita and Kouda lately
		
Click to expand...


Suzuki still working on the series, but he and Tsuru mostly do the openings. As for Kanezuka, She was assign to Chief Animation Director.

As for AD of #26 and #143, Gorou Sessha still doing work on the series, but as either Episode Director or the Storyboarder. As for Atsushi Nigorikawa, he seem to be working on the movies now






			Hey guys!

I wanted to ask if one of you can compile a list of well animated/directed episodes for me. Well, actually not for me, but for a friend of mine. He is currently watching Naruto part 1. I advised him to switch to the manga for Shippuuden (all in all, the manga is better, imo) after having finished it.

However, there are a few episodes that definitly deserve/need to be watched. I can't really remember what episodes those were (at least not all of them...).

So, I hoped you guys could help me. =)
		
Click to expand...


For some of Shippuden best episodes


#1
#17
#25
#26
#31
#35
#42
#55
#81
#82
#85
#99(it's a filler though)
#115
#119
#120
#123
#127
#128
#129
#131
#133
#135
#137
#138
#141
#143
#153
#155
#159
#162
#166
#167
#173
#176 -#178(it's a filler though)
#180
#186(it's a filler though)
#192(it's a filler though)
#194  (it's a filler though)
#200
#204
#209
#211
#219
#232, #234, #236-#238, #240(it's a filler though)
#245-#249
#252(when it's out)*


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2012)

Nakaido said:


> I wanted to ask if one of you can compile a list of well animated/directed episodes for me.


My personal list of outstanding episodes (if we consider "well animated" in general, then the list would be much longer), in order of importance for the most part:

*Part 1:*
Atsushi Wakabayashi episodes: 133, 71, 30
Hirofumi Suzuki/Toshiyuki Tsuru episodes: 48

*Shippuden:*
Atsushi Wakabayashi episodes: 167
Hirofumi Suzuki/Toshiyuki Tsuru episodes: 85, 82, 166, 123
Hironori Tanaka/Akitoshi Yokoyama episodes: 131
Gorou Sessha/Atsushi Nigorikawa episodes: 26, 143, 135
Masayuki Kouda + misc. directors episodes: 194, 180, 209, 219, 234
Hiroyuki Yamashita + misc. directors episodes: 178, 248
Masahiko Murata/Seiko Asai episodes: 35
Shigeki Kawai/Masahiko Murata episodes: 246


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 10, 2012)

neshru said:


> My personal list of outstanding episodes (if we consider "well animated" in general, then the list would be much longer), in order of importance for the most part:
> 
> *Part 1:*
> Atsushi Wakabayashi episodes: 133, 71, 30
> ...



why you didn't include Zabuza Suzuki episode?  i guess it was.. 17 or 19


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't remember anything about those episodes, I don't know how good they really were.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

> why you didn't include Zabuza Suzuki episode?  i guess it was.. 17 or 19


*Yeah it was them too,Tetsuya Takeuchi's scene in #19 was particular good. So was Akira Matsushima's #96 and Kazuhisa Kosuga's #47 was nice too. Not to mention filler episode of Masahiko Murata/Seiko Asai(#139) and Hirofumi Suzuki/Toshiyuki Tsuru(#151)


BTW does anybody if Toshiyuki Tsuru really did the storyboard of Naruto #140  *


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 10, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't remember anything about those episodes, I don't know how good they really were.





Here is some screen's from episode 19


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 10, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> Here is some screen's from episode 19


Others from this episode :








Naruto 19 is one of the most sad and emotional episode. One of my favorite from the first gen.


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 10, 2012)

151 is with hinata, where suzuki was also involved. and 139 is very interesting. Animation team was exprimenting with angles and lightning, so cool


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

*If anyone was wondering who did that scene in Pagatcha's screenshots. It was Tetsuya Takeuchi.*


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *If anyone was wondering who did that scene in Pagatcha's screenshots. It was Tetsuya Takeuchi.*



oh man thank you!!!! i was wondering all this time


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

*Pagatcha in #139, he did the scene where  Naruto and Sakura trying to escape the traps. As for #151, he did the flashback and the scene where Naruto runs to Hinata and catches her. I'm hoping that he comeback to Naruto since he is done with Yuri Seijin Naoko-san.*


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Pagatcha in #139, he did the scene where  Naruto and Sakura trying to escape the traps. As for #151, he did the flashback and the scene where Naruto runs to Hinata and catches her. I'm hoping that he comeback to Naruto since he is done with Yuri Seijin Naoko-san.*



Thanks again, going to recheck them now. And sorry didn't see your previous post about TV 1 episodes, so mentioned 139 and 151 myself lol


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 10, 2012)

@Animeblue & neshru

Thank you very much for your help. I'd rep you two if I weren't against rep systems in general. ;P

Also, if it's not too much trouble, I'd appreciate it if you could compile a list episodes that were well animated in general, as well, neshru. =)


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

*BTW Pagatcha, 
Spoiler:  



episode #17 and #19 is the reason that I believes we'll see Hirofumi Suzuki/Toshiyuki Tsuru  again.


*


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2012)

Nakaido said:


> I'd appreciate it if you could compile a list episodes that were well animated in general, as well, neshru. =)


There are a lot of episodes that look good but aren't really anything special. If you care for those episodes you should probably just watch the entire series 

At any rate, here's a list: 1, 3, 15, 17, 21, 25, 31, 33, 37, 41, 42, 45, 49, 51, 53, 55, 57, 59, 65, 67, 71, 73, 75, 79, 81, 86, 91, 93, 95, 99, 101, 107, 113, 115, 120, 127, 129, 133, 137, 138, 141, 144, 149, 151, 153, 159, 162, 173, 186, 191, 197, 198, 204, 211, 216, 225, 236, 238, 243, 245.


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *BTW Pagatcha,
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Why i have feeling that Norio Matsumoto will be involved in


*Spoiler*: __ 



ET madara fight? could be great to Wakabayashi team remember episode 71


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 10, 2012)

neshru said:


> There are a lot of episodes that look good but aren't really anything special. If you care for those episodes you should probably just watch the entire series
> 
> At any rate, here's a list: 1, 3, 15, 17, 21, 25, 31, 33, 37, 41, 42, 45, 49, 51, 53, 55, 57, 59, 65, 67, 71, 73, 75, 79, 81, 86, 91, 93, 95, 99, 101, 107, 113, 115, 120, 127, 129, 133, 137, 138, 141, 144, 149, 151, 153, 159, 162, 173, 186, 191, 197, 198, 204, 211, 216, 225, 236, 238, 243, 245.



Wow, you guys are so fast with your lists. Again, thanks a bunch, neshru.

EDIT: Oh, one more thing: Does anyone know if there's a website where I can find out which episodes are based on which chapters (or vice versa)?


----------



## braves41 (Feb 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> BTW does anybody if Toshiyuki Tsuru really did the storyboard of Naruto #140  *


Yeah, he worked on it under his "Yasuaki Kurotsu" pen name.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2012)

Nakaido said:


> EDIT: Oh, one more thing: Does anyone know if there's a website where I can find out which episodes are based on which chapters (or vice versa)?


Right here on the forums:


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 10, 2012)

neshru said:


> Right here on the forums:


Oh, nice. Thank you.


----------



## Neelix (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you think Yamashitas next episode will be on the same lvl as 248 or will the quality lvl fall as much as Koudas 249?


----------



## Mikon (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope that it will be like 248


----------



## neshru (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it will be an episode in line with 246 and 248: nothing particularly fancy, but with incredibly solid animation and drawings.


----------



## Kony (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes I hope.
With this perfect choice of colors and shadows.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 11, 2012)

neshru said:


> I think it will be an episode in line with 246 and 248


Same here, in #252 we sure will see a KA from Yamashita, since he didn't do any KA in #248.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

249 didn't look that bad, granted it wasn't 100% fluid as 248 but most of the scenes where still neat.


----------



## Combine (Feb 11, 2012)

I wonder if Ep 167 would have been more well received if they had had H. Yamashita instead of S. Yamashita.


----------



## Kony (Feb 12, 2012)

Combine said:


> I wonder if Ep 167 would have been more well received if they had had H. Yamashita instead of S. Yamashita.



Probably ,imo



> Same here, in #252 we sure will see a KA from Yamashita, since he didn't do any KA in #248.



A long filler fighting scene, animated by Yamashita


----------



## fortysix (Feb 12, 2012)

Combine said:


> I wonder if Ep 167 would have been more well received if they had had H. Yamashita instead of S. Yamashita.



most likely that it would be, but I highly doubt that it would have been better that Shingo's


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

So who animated the Kyuubi in that thick paintbrush sort of way in episode 248?


----------



## IceManK (Feb 12, 2012)

The animator of that scene is still unknown.


----------



## neshru (Feb 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Le5Jp82rGQs[/YOUTUBE]

lol, is this Hiroyuki Yamashita? Way to waste good animators on retarded shit


----------



## braves41 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure looks like him. Sad to think Pierrot puts him up to this, but at least it's short....


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 13, 2012)

*


Archah said:



#253 staff

Script: Chiba Katsuhiko (千葉克彦)
Storyboard: Unknown
Episode director: Onoda Yusuke (小野田雄亮)
Animation director: Sugai Yoshihiro (菅井嘉浩)
		
Click to expand...


Here is Newtype listing

Script: Chiba Katsuhiko (千葉克彦)
Storyboard: Sugai Yoshihiro (菅井嘉浩)
Episode director: Onoda Yusuke (小野田雄亮)
Animation director:Yoshinuma Hiromi (吉沼 裕美)*


----------



## Combine (Feb 13, 2012)

Yoshinuma after all. So it pretty much is the Kakashi vs. Pain episode animators. Should be just fine for that episode.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I expected it


----------



## Archah (Feb 13, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Here is Newtype listing
> 
> ...



It seems 2ch guy just wrote it wrong lol


----------



## MinatoEMS (Feb 14, 2012)

*Animation quality*

Is anyone else noticing a serious dip in animation quality..i feel like they stopped caring who they hire to direct these things for a long time now. The pain arc was ruined for me when Pain looked like he was drawn from shin chan...

-_-


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 14, 2012)

While everyone on NF will agree the Pain arc was animated horrendously I do feel that it has been getting since then. Personally I really liked the animation during the Kage Summit arc. The last few episodes have been animated well too, especially the story of Naruto's birth two episode special.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

I really do hate how the anime team took some of the budget for KN6 Naruto vs Pain, to make Hinata's confession and flashback look better. That fight should have at least gotten animation on par with Sasuke vs Itachi.

After the Pain arc though, the animation does get much better and a bit more consitent. Some of the most recent episodes are using excellent animation, so I can't complain.


----------



## MinatoEMS (Feb 14, 2012)

yea i just saw the minato death match and thought AWESOME


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2012)

No, no one's noticed a dip because you're about two years late with this thread.



SaishuSoda said:


> I really do hate how the anime team took some of the budget for KN6 Naruto vs Pain, to make Hinata's confession and flashback look better.


The 6 tails vs Pain episode probably had the biggest budget of that whole arc


----------



## neshru (Feb 14, 2012)

MinatoEMS said:


> Is anyone else noticing a serious dip in animation quality..i feel like they stopped caring who they hire to direct these things for a long time now. The pain arc was ruined for me when Pain looked like he was drawn from shin chan...


You can't say they stopped caring about the show and use episodes that aired 2 years ago as an example. If you've watched the last few episodes it's pretty clear they've not stopped caring at all.



MinatoEMS said:


> Pain looked like he was drawn from shin chan...


The art from that arc wasn't even that bad. With the same guy correcting all the drawings from 90% of the episodes, that arc was pretty consistent from an art standpoint. It's the animation that was trash most of the time.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> I really do hate how the anime team took some of the budget for KN6 Naruto vs Pain, to make Hinata's confession and flashback look better. That fight should have at least gotten animation on par with Sasuke vs Itachi.
> 
> After the Pain arc though, the animation does get much better and a bit more consitent. Some of the most recent episodes are using excellent animation, so I can't complain.



if you only knew what good animation is you wouldn't be saying that, if something isn't on model it doesn't mean it's bad, 6 tails vs Pain was the one of best animated fights in Naruto, or maybe in all of anime, while Sasuke vs Itachi was good, it doesn't come close


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

*


The World said:



			So who animated the Kyuubi in that thick paintbrush sort of way in episode 248?
		
Click to expand...


Looking at the credits and the only name that I see that don't usually be there is Emi Kouno*


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Geg said:


> The 6 tails vs Pain episode probably had the biggest budget of that whole arc


That's to be expected given the scale of the battle. 



fortysix said:


> if you only knew what good animation is you wouldn't be saying that


I'd rather not turn this into a _'my taste>yours'_ argument. You have your opinion, and I have mine.



> if something isn't on model it doesn't mean it's bad


Never said it did. Although I feel that specific style of animation didn't fit the fight scene. It was very fluid and frames moved smoothly but for that fight scene it just seemed completely out of place; Hence not doing justice to the fight. Just my opinion.



> 6 tails vs Pain was the one of best animated fights in Naruto, or maybe in all of anime, while Sasuke vs Itachi was good, it doesn't come close



I personally wouldn't go that far, but if you believe that then more power to you. Again, not trying to turn this into a 'my taste>yours' debate.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

*SaishuSoda, just an question for you, when you said you didn't like the art and animation. are you talking about the first seven minutes of it because it's hard believe that you think the latter half had bad art and animation. *


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *SaishuSoda, just an question for you, when you said you didn't like the art and animation. are you talking about the first seven minutes of it because it's hard believe that you think the latter half had bad art and animation. *


Yes, since that was the part of the fight OP of the thread was dicussing before it got merged.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

*I see. So just first seven minutes that you didn't right ? Then wouldn't be better to say you didn't that part of the episode instead of the whole thing 


SaishuSoda then how about this  art and animation

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh2bxxCI-BE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO5ODXt_DY8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## IceManK (Feb 14, 2012)

fortysix said:


> 6 tails vs Pain was the one of best animated fights in Naruto, or maybe in all of anime


You're going too far... It was good, it was crazy, it was fantastic animation wise, but there are still plenty of fights with superior animation, especially from Bones and Yutaka Nakamura.

I personally like more the previous Wakabayashi episodes and for best animated fight in Shippuuden I will surely vote for Sasuke vs. Killer-Bee.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> That's to be expected given the scale of the battle.
> 
> 
> I'd rather not turn this into a _'my taste>yours'_ argument. You have your opinion, and I have mine.
> ...




It isn't about opinions, you can say you don't like the art or the animation style, but it is a fact that the episode had amazing animation


----------



## fortysix (Feb 14, 2012)

IceManK said:


> You're going too far... It was good, it was crazy, it was fantastic animation wise, but there are still plenty of fights with superior animation, especially from Bones and Yutaka Nakamura.
> 
> I personally like more the previous Wakabayashi episodes and for best animated fight in Shippuuden I will surely vote for Sasuke vs. Killer-Bee.



I would never pick a Bones anime for having great fights, well except for SOTS, most of them have Nakamura appear doing a scene that lasts a minute or two and the rest of it is mediocre, while 167 and other special episodes have constantly good animation, for me that's what counts


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I see. So just first seven minutes that you didn't right ? Then wouldn't be better to say you didn't that part of the episode instead of the whole thing*


Indeed, that would be overgeneralization on my part. The thread it was being discussed in was about that part of the fight, so I didn't bother specifying. I see it has caused some misunderstandings.



> *SaishuSoda then how about this  art and animation*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


First example has good quality animation. Some nicely choreographed fight scenes that deserves praise. Nice, consistent, and smooth. 

Second example has lower quality character models, but it is understandable when more effort and time is being put into scenes like the first example. Second example did show however, uniquely stylized character expressions etc.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 14, 2012)

fortysix said:


> I would never pick a Bones anime for having great fights, well except for SOTS, most of them have Nakamura appear doing a scene that lasts a minute or two and the rest of it is mediocre, while 167 and other special episodes have constantly good animation, for me that's what counts


You better be kidding. Bones is one of the best(if not the best) animation studio.  They got some very, very, very good animators like Yutaka Nakamura, Yoshimichi Kameda, Jun Shibata, Tomokatsu Nagasaku, Hiroki Kanno, Chiyomi Tsukamoto and etc. and you said that "you would never pick a Bones anime for having great fights"


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 14, 2012)

IceManK said:


> You're going too far... It was good, it was crazy, it was fantastic animation wise, but there are still plenty of fights with superior animation, especially from Bones and Yutaka Nakamura.
> 
> I personally like more the previous Wakabayashi episodes and for best animated fight in Shippuuden I will surely vote for Sasuke vs. Killer-Bee.


Sasuke vs Killer Bee is the best animated fight scene of Shippuden period.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 14, 2012)

IceManK said:


> You better be kidding. Bones is one of the best(if not the best) animation studio.  They got some very, very, very good animators like Yutaka Nakamura, Yoshimichi Kameda, Jun Shibata, Tomokatsu Nagasaku, Hiroki Kanno, Chiyomi Tsukamoto and etc. and you said that "you would never pick a Bones anime for having great fights"



yes, they have great animators, but rarely do they all get together and do an episode, which is very weird considering that Bones never did a long running series


----------



## fortysix (Feb 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Indeed, that would be overgeneralization on my part. The thread it was being discussed in was about that part of the fight, so I didn't bother specifying. I see it has caused some misunderstandings.
> 
> 
> First example has good quality animation. Some nicely choreographed fight scenes that deserves praise. Nice, consistent, and smooth.
> ...



The second animator is the same animator that did the first part of 167 btw


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

*Before I comment about your last statement SaishuSoda, what do you think about this fight scene

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXN2C_q65n0[/YOUTUBE]




			Sasuke vs Killer Bee is the best animated fight scene of Shippuden period.
		
Click to expand...


So you think that was Hiroyuki Yamashita's best scene he animated so far.*


----------



## IceManK (Feb 14, 2012)

fortysix said:


> yes, they have great animators, but rarely do they all get together and do an episode, which is very weird considering that Bones never did a long running series


They did - FMA(2003), Eureka Seven, Soul Eater, FMA:B(2009). Well, not 100+ anime series, but still long running, since everything 26+ is considering as long running. And all that anime productions have a really awesome animation, especially the FMAs productions... Furthermore it isn't even necessary all their top notch animators to get together, since even without all of them they produce some really epic episodes.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Before I comment about your last statement SaishuSoda, what do you think about this fight scene
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


I remember watching this anime some time ago. 

Unique animation, with great facial expressions. I assume its by the same animator that did the first part of KN6 vs Pain right? I feel the animation in this fight definitely fits the mood, and style of Noein. I would be lying if I said it is my favorite style of animation, but its perfect for this anime and was done very well.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

*Oh I see, you think an orthodox approach to the animation of Naruto is more suitable than letting the animator have the freedom to convey the emotion of the scene through their animation.  And that Noein scene was done by Ryo-timo, who have an somewhat similar to Shingo Yamashita. 

Btw here another scene by Shingo Yamashita

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmb-APbWA1Y[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 14, 2012)

Makes me wish, we could see Norio Matsumoto as AD some more. He hasn't done that much. Bringing in Ryo-Timo to do that scene was a good choice.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

*I have ask this question in past, but anybody have idea what Norio Matsumoto been up to*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 14, 2012)

No, absolutely no idea.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *And that Noein scene was done by Ryo-timo, who have an somewhat similar to Shingo Yamashita.
> *



Ah, I see. 

Well even if this was brought up from a misunderstanding, I would like to thank you. I'll rep you for all the trouble you went through posting these examples, Animeblue. Its been fun discussing this with someone more knowledgeable than myself about these types of things.


----------



## neshru (Feb 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmb-APbWA1Y[/YOUTUBE]


This looks pretty awesome. Find me a video that has an HD version of it


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Before I comment about your last statement SaishuSoda, what do you think about this fight scene
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXN2C_q65n0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Agreed, it's not easy to make that sword choreography like the way Yamashita did, that in my opinion was the best animated fight scene I've ever seen in Shippuden thus far.


----------



## neshru (Feb 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I have mention the series before since Hirofumi Suzuki, Gorou Sessha, Masayuki Kouda, and Tasuku Yamashita had worked on the last episode of the series.*


Is this series worth checking out or does it only have bits of good animation here and there?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 16, 2012)

neshru said:


> Is this series worth checking out or does it only have bits of good animation here and there?



Im surprised you haven't seen it yet. The show's called Yozakura Quartet, but the scene Animeblue posted is from the OVA's Yozakura Quartet Hoshi no Umi. Directed by Ryochimo. To answer your question, yes the animation is good all around for the OVA's. OVA 1 has an epic scene by Shingo Yamashita, which I consider to be his best yet. Check the OVA's out for the animation. Don't expect anything story wise. Cause you probably won't be able to follow any of it not having seen the TV series.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 16, 2012)

*As Haohmaru said,  there so much eye candy in this reboot of Yozakura Quartet like, that insane and over the top action scene that I had posted. Yozakura Quartet Hoshi no Umi is Ryochimo's debut as director and he did an excellent job, adapting the series. As far as the story is concern is pretty good for an shounen series. The only downsize to the ova is that it expect you to know all characters already since it was bundle with manga.

And the scene that Haohmaru is talking about is in episode 2, not episode 1. 


Edit: Taking an quick glance at #250 and it looks like Tsutomu Ohshiro
 handle the Gai vs. Kisame part*


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 16, 2012)

Who will be the animation director eps 251 ? The preview reminded me old art styles(big eyes and long nose)


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 16, 2012)

*


VlAzGuLn said:



			Who will be the animation director eps 251 ? The preview reminded me old art styles(big eyes and long nose)
		
Click to expand...


Kumiko Horikoshi*


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 16, 2012)

Well. 250 was so confusing and slow paced in directing. But Tsutomu animation i guess is becoming better. Still his best performance was when jinchuuriki's were presented, in kage summit arc

So yea, please someone answer, what's with Norio Matsumoto


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 16, 2012)

*Reading the reactions about #250, I'm kinda surprise that majority of people didn't like #250 since it somewhat similar to HunterxHunter(2011) episode #19 from what I seen of the episode. *


----------



## Mikon (Feb 16, 2012)

Episode 253:

Yoshihiro Sugai 
菅井嘉浩

who the fuck is he?


----------



## neshru (Feb 16, 2012)

or


----------



## Mikon (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't find any episodes of his work.


----------



## neshru (Feb 16, 2012)

Then you're definitely blind. :\
(hint: Ctrl+F and then type Yoshihiro Sugai)


----------



## Mikon (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh thank you...

He did the Danzo vs Sasuke fight O.o
then the Bridge to Peace episode should be good.


----------



## Combine (Feb 16, 2012)

So yeah. Eum Ik-hyun and Team 4 keep proving that they are shoddy animators. I don't think they'll ever change.


----------



## Mikon (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol guys.
Watch episode 142 the last 5 minutes.
that was their worst work by far.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 16, 2012)

*



			Oh thank you...

He did the Danzo vs Sasuke fight O.o
then the Bridge to Peace episode should be good.
		
Click to expand...

Mikon, Yoshihiro Sugai will not be team up with Masayuki Kouda like #209, but with Hiromi Yoshinuma(#159)




			So yeah. Eum Ik-hyun and Team 4 keep proving that they are shoddy animators. I don't think they'll ever change.
		
Click to expand...


Tsutomu Ohshiro need to the AD of team four instead of Eum Ik-hyun.*


----------



## neshru (Feb 16, 2012)

Mikon said:


> He did the Danzo vs Sasuke fight O.o
> then the Bridge to Peace episode should be good.


He has worked on a couple of high quality episodes, but he generally works with low quality animators, and his next episode should be one of those low quality ones.


----------



## Mikon (Feb 16, 2012)

159?!
FUCK THAT WAS A HORRIBLE EPISODE
KAKASHI VS PAIN SUCKED.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 16, 2012)

Mikon said:


> 159?!
> FUCK THAT WAS A HORRIBLE EPISODE
> KAKASHI VS PAIN SUCKED.



It actually wasn't that bad, the art was just a little off, the episode actually had an impressive number of frames considering the low quality animation in it


----------



## Mikon (Feb 16, 2012)

It was a 6/10 at best.


----------



## paeses (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn, 250 was bad
Tsutomu Ohshiro saved the last of it, good work from him


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 16, 2012)

*From what I read from summary of Yoshihiro Sugai's episode. It's like will cover chapter #510_pg.10 to#511 *


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Feb 16, 2012)

Mikon said:


> 159?!
> FUCK THAT WAS A HORRIBLE EPISODE
> KAKASHI VS PAIN SUCKED.



You have to rewatch it. The very beginning had indeed awkward art, but the animation was good to very good the rest of the episode.

159 had even one part which i consider as high quality animation, when Kakashi teamed up with Choza Akimichi to attack Pain. I dont know who's the animator behind this good sequence.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2012)

One of Gai's best moments, and that's what it looked like, I knew the art would be bad, but not that much.


----------



## geG (Feb 16, 2012)

Update from Newtype, the previous info about 253 was incorrect:

Director: Yuusuke Onoda
Storyboard: Yoshihiro Sugai
Animation director: Hiromi Yoshinuma


----------



## Kony (Feb 17, 2012)

Geg said:


> Update from Newtype, the previous info about 253 was incorrect:
> 
> Director: Yuusuke Onoda
> Storyboard: Yoshihiro Sugai
> Animation director: Hiromi Yoshinuma



Thank you.

I'm curious to see the evolution of the duo Sugai/Yoshinuma since #159.
Probably an average episode with some good drawings (Yoshinuma has made progress in art).


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm back guys. 

Anyways, 248 was incredible, especially the initial Kyubi attack scene. Who did that part?

Looking forward to 252, btw.


----------



## iamgenius1 (Feb 19, 2012)

*I can't take it anymore! The anime is being ruined.*

What's up? What's going on? I just can't believe it. This 250 episode had the potential to be one of the best in shippuuden, yet it has been done as if they were trying to win the worst animation prize. I was waiting for something like 48/49/50 from part 1. Why aren't they consistent? Look at bleach, samurai x, one piece...etc, they are all almost consistent. In naruto, you can have a good episode, then you will have a very cartoonish badly drawn episode that is much worse than the worst. 

Why? Just why? I'd rather wait one more week or even two than to have a 250 like episode. It just didn't have any intense feelings in it. 

Whoever drew 48/49/50 episodes in part 1 should be the one to continue. I don't care. I'll wait. At least at the end, I'll have an excellent anime to watch.

Although the manga had no sound, colors, movements...etc, I was moved by it much more when viewing the same contents of this last episode. That tells you something!

It just can't get worse than this. Please peirot or whatever your name is, fix this!


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 19, 2012)

I must admit...the Gai/Kisame fight disappointed me in terms of animation and/or art style, I really thought it could've been better.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did I enter some alternate dimension where everyone suddenly thinks the anime started with this arc? It isn't "being ruined", as a whole it already has been ruined for like 5 years now. Some episodes in each arc always have been, and will continue to be sacrificed. All you can hope for is that the studio agrees with you on which moments are most important. In this case the Kyuubi flashback and the fight directly after this took priority.



iamgenius1 said:


> Why aren't they consistent? Look at bleach, one piece



I looked. They both suffer from the exact same problem, as will any long running series.


----------



## neshru (Feb 19, 2012)

iamgenius1 said:


> Why? Just why?


Read  and a clue on how animation production works.

This episode looked bad because the two episodes right before it were done by the studio's best staff. We knew it was gonna look bad, that's just how things works.

If you want them to "stop ruining the anime", you can always find them a source of unlimited budget, or even harder, a source of unlimited talented animators.

edit: oh, and also


iamgenius1 said:


> What's up? What's going on? I just can't believe it. This 250 episode had the potential to be one of the best in shippuuden


I disagree, it was just another episode. The fight between Kisame and Gai wasn't even a fight (it went straight to the last move), where exactly is the potential? I'm sure Atsushi Wakabayashi could have made something out of it, but everyone else? Not gonna happen.
It wouldn't have made sense to pay any attention to this episode in my opinion. I'm definitely glad the studio decided to "ruin the anime".


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah Kisame vs Gai fight sucked balls. Could have been much better.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL @ the title, but Studio Pierrot are taking the advantage of Naruto series popularity, they can fuck up anything in the anime and still make money, why? Cuz it's Naruto and it's broadcast all over the world, Pierrot don't need to put effort and they will still have money flowing in their pockets off it's production.


   Episode 250 was beyond terrible, but I knew the minute IK-Hyum-Eum was confirmed to work on the episode, I already knew it was going to be fucked up, it did have potential to be some DBZ shit considering it's Kisame's last fight but Pierrot said fuck Kisame anyways hahaha, if that was Sasuke fighting Kisame we all know it would have got the special treatment.





insane111 said:


> Did I enter some alternate dimension where everyone suddenly thinks the anime started with this arc? It isn't "being ruined", as a whole it already has been ruined for like 5 years now. Some episodes in each arc always have been, and will continue to be sacrificed. All you can hope for is that the studio agrees with you on which moments are most important. In this case the Kyuubi flashback and the fight directly after this took priority.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked. They both suffer from the exact same problem, as will any long running series.


The old Naruto anime was consistent only cuz their was barely any movie production to fuck it up but every arc the Shippuden anime keeps getting fucked up cuz of the movie production, but even tho they spent their good budget on the Kyuubi flashback, I still find it odd that an Akatsuki member last fight, they didn't even consider to atleast give it a decent animator like Kengo Matsumoto or Shigeki Kawai considering that when they worked on this they weren't working on the 6th movie yet.


----------



## geG (Feb 19, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Did I enter some alternate dimension where everyone suddenly thinks the anime started with this arc? It isn't "being ruined", as a whole it already has been ruined for like 5 years now. Some episodes in each arc always have been, and will continue to be sacrificed. All you can hope for is that the studio agrees with you on which moments are most important. In this case the Kyuubi flashback and the fight directly after this took priority.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked. They both suffer from the exact same problem, as will any long running series.





neshru said:


> Read  and a clue on how animation production works.
> 
> This episode looked bad because the two episodes right before it were done by the studio's best staff. We knew it was gonna look bad, that's just how things works.
> 
> ...


ABC 123

It's always hilarious when stuff like this happens because people forget the (in this case) several episodes in a row of very well-animated episodes that happened right before the latest episode. It's like people have the memory of a goldfish or something.

Also, 49 and 50 of the original anime are pretty mediocre compared to most of Shippuuden's animation these days. Plus the Japanese fans like Tsutomu Ohshiro's (the guy who did the last scene of 250) animation style, so I doubt they'll get rid of him any time soon


----------



## Combine (Feb 19, 2012)

Geg said:


> Plus the Japanese fans like Tsutomu Ohshiro's (the guy who did the last scene of 250) animation style, so I doubt they'll get rid of him any time soon


Is that actually for real or just a rumor like the "Suzuki only animates episodes with characters he likes" thing?

I just can't wrap my head around why Japanese fans would like that animation style at all.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 19, 2012)

*



			Anyways, 248 was incredible, especially the initial Kyubi attack scene. Who did that part?

Looking forward to 252, btw.
		
Click to expand...





Looking at the credits and the only name that I see that don't usually be there is, Emi Kouno

Click to expand...





			Did I enter some alternate dimension where everyone suddenly thinks the anime started with this arc? It isn't "being ruined", as a whole it already has been ruined for like 5 years now. Some episodes in each arc always have been, and will continue to be sacrificed. All you can hope for is that the studio agrees with you on which moments are most important. In this case the Kyuubi flashback and the fight directly after this took priority.
		
Click to expand...


I think you just forgot that there will be an complaining thread every time when someone's favorite part don't get nice art and animation.





			The old Naruto anime was consistent only cuz their was barely any movie production to fuck it up but every arc the Shippuden anime keeps getting fucked up cuz of the movie production, but even tho they spent their good budget on the Kyuubi flashback, I still find it odd that an Akatsuki member last fight, they didn't even consider to atleast give it a decent animator like Kengo Matsumoto or Shigeki Kawai considering that when they worked on this they weren't working on the 6th movie yet.
		
Click to expand...


Actually there was an committee production team that would always raise funds for the movies before  Naruto's whole budget went to crap.  And like Neshru said the only one who could salvation the fight was Wakabayashi and he really don't minor stuff like Kisame and Gai fight




			I just can't wrap my head around why Japanese fans would like that animation style at all.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because he animate in the style of Kanada.*


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO One Piece and Bleach consistent.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 19, 2012)

Combine said:


> Is that actually for real or just a rumor like the "Suzuki only animates episodes with characters he likes" thing?
> 
> I just can't wrap my head around why Japanese fans would like that animation style at all.



What's so weird, I like his animation too, it isn't bad in any way, it's just the same problem people had with 167 too closed minded to accept anything that isn't generic anime


----------



## Combine (Feb 19, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Probably because he animate in the style of Kanada.*


A complete disservice to even consider his ability in the same league as Kanada. But IMO of course.


fortysix said:


> What's so weird, I like his animation too, it isn't bad in any way, it's just the same problem people had with 167 too closed minded to accept anything that isn't generic anime


I love 167 because of how fast and fluid it is. Ohshiro's animation is not fluid at all. It comes off as jerky and a mess most of the time. 

I mean, to compare it to Kanada (this) is doing a disservice to that great man. Kanada's style had great movement and fluidity to it as well.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sure Tsutomu Ohishiro is not the best at emulate Kanada, but he's sure not the worse I seen*


----------



## fortysix (Feb 19, 2012)

Combine said:


> A complete disservice to even consider his ability in the same league as Kanada. But IMO of course.
> 
> I love 167 because of how fast and fluid it is. Ohshiro's animation is not fluid at all. It comes off as jerky and a mess most of the time.
> 
> I mean, to compare it to Kanada (this) is doing a disservice to that great man. Kanada's style had great movement and fluidity to it as well.



His work doesn't need to be better to be good, and btw that link you posted isn't Kanada's work, it's the work of many animators animating in his style, isn't the point of Kanada's style the jerkiness and exaggeration of movement?


----------



## Neelix (Feb 19, 2012)

iamgenius1 said:


> Why aren't they consistent? Look at bleach, samurai x, one piece...etc, they are all almost consistent.



Yeah, One Piece has a consistent crap quality...


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 20, 2012)

*Looking at the rotation of this season and upcoming events, do you guys like it the way it is or rather have the old rotation of previous season.*


----------



## Combine (Feb 20, 2012)

I loved the old rotation which worked wonders for the Immortals and Itachi Pursuit arcs (fillers in spring/early summer, cannon in fall/winter) which sadly got screwed up right before the Pain arc and now is all reversed (cannon in spring/summer during the movie, filler in Fall/Winter). I wish they could go back to the old scheduling.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the current rotation. We got some very good looking episodes.
And more to come ^_^
And btw #250 wasn't all that bad.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 21, 2012)

IceManK said:


> I like the current rotation. We got some very good looking episodes.
> And more to come ^_^
> And btw #250 wasn't all that bad.



Its  bad if your a kisame fan.


----------



## Archah (Feb 23, 2012)

*#251 credits*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kony (Feb 23, 2012)

Next episode will be great. Konan flying toward Madara looks cool !
And it seems that the director added a scene with Konan only before the fight.
Tipically the kind of episode that I'm waiting for.


----------



## ZE (Feb 23, 2012)

With bleach ending next month, is there any chance Naruto's animation will improve?


----------



## fortysix (Feb 23, 2012)

ZE said:


> With bleach ending next month, is there any chance Naruto's animation will improve?



I highly doubt it, since right after it ends the Rock Lee anime starts, also produced by Pierrot so it's going to be the same as when Bleach was still airing


----------



## ZE (Feb 23, 2012)

Rock Lee needs good animation? The manga doesn't seem to be the type that needs the best teams that were working in bleach to make it successful.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 23, 2012)

ZE said:


> Rock Lee needs good animation? The manga doesn't seem to be the type that needs the best teams that were working in bleach to make it successful.



It also doesn't need Masahiko Murata directing it, so I wouldn't be really surprised if the series has solid animation, even good at some points


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 23, 2012)

fortysix said:


> It also doesn't need Masahiko Murata directing it, so I wouldn't be really surprised if the series has solid animation, even good at some points


Rather what reason Murata was replaced to work on the Rock Lee anime instead of the movie I'm happy for that, but the Rock Lee anime is a gag manga so I don't think Pierrot would make Murata take great animators just to work on it, it's just a comedy manga, it doesn't need high budget so I think it will have decent animation at best so I still think from April the Shippuden anime might get treated way better than last year and the year before that.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2012)

*Here  what Studio Pierrot might do beside putting their main focus on Naruto.

1) move studio a to Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth anime.

For option #1, This have the higher chance happening because it's taking over Bleach's Timeslot. Some gag series have good animation, example: Shin-chan and Nichijou. Masahiko Murata is directing the series And that he usually have good staff with him.

 2) move studio a to the upcoming Kingdom anime.

option #2 is #50/#50 because of the main staff is incredibly good consider it's being a co-production between Sogo Vision and Studio Pierrot. Although on the other hand their last show together, Hanasakeru Seishōnen wasn't all that great in animation department.*


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 23, 2012)

Today episode was good. It had that old feeling, remembering me the first series of Naruto. Next episode seems the usual Yamashita's awesomeness!


----------



## fortysix (Feb 23, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Today episode was good. It had that old feeling, remembering me the first series of Naruto. Next episode seems the usual Yamashita's awesomeness!



Yeah, the Kisame flashback remided me of older episodes too, I actually think that the preview looks better that Yamashita's last few episodes, the art style looked very, well... Yamashita-ish, maybe he animated it, anyway i have a strong feeling that this will be his best episode yet, and it looks to me like he did that scene in the preview, since it looks like it is the last part of the episode and those parts usually get better animation


----------



## Combine (Feb 23, 2012)

I recall someone saying that Yamashita didn't really do any animation himself in the last episode he directed. So maybe he saved up for this episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2012)

*


neshru said:



			[YOUTUBE]Le5Jp82rGQs[/YOUTUBE]

lol, is this Hiroyuki Yamashita? Way to waste good animators on retarded shit
		
Click to expand...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYmkBfIwXZs[/YOUTUBE]




			Today episode was good. It had that old feeling, remembering me the first series of Naruto.
		
Click to expand...





			Yeah, the Kisame flashback remided me of older episodes too,
		
Click to expand...


Agreed. Despite some parts here and there #251 was handle pretty well.





			I actually think that the preview looks better that Yamashita's last few episodes, the art style looked very, well... Yamashita-ish, maybe he animated it, anyway i have a strong feeling that this will be his best episode yet, and it looks to me like he did that scene in the preview, since it looks like it is the last part of the episode and those parts usually get better animation
		
Click to expand...





			recall someone saying that Yamashita didn't really do any animation himself in the last episode he directed. So maybe he saved up for this episode.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think that #252 will be as polish as #178 and #204, but somewhat like Bleach #361 where only the important scenes looked very nice and well done.*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 23, 2012)

I liked today's episode, and I agree with it having the old feeling back. I'm interested in how Yamashita will handle the next episode. I will be sorely dissappointed if he doesn't have a decent amount of animation in it.


----------



## neshru (Feb 23, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYmkBfIwXZs[/YOUTUBE]*


Haha, this is pretty awesome. But is this stuff even rap?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2012)

*



			I liked today's episode, and I agree with it having the old feeling back. I'm interested in how Yamashita will handle the next episode. I will be sorely dissappointed if he doesn't have a decent amount of animation in it.
		
Click to expand...

Alchemist73, Date is pretty decent in coming up with pretty nice storyboard*


----------



## Kony (Feb 24, 2012)

I think 252 will be like 248 in terms of animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2012)

*


neshru said:



			Haha, this is pretty awesome. But is this stuff even rap?
		
Click to expand...


Neshru, The animation of Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation is pretty bad though and it's not helping that Yumenosuke Tokuda was the one correcting the drawing.*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 24, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Alchemist73, Date is pretty decent in coming up with pretty nice storyboard*



Oh I have no doubt that Date will come through with a good storyboard. The last one he did, was great. I'm just hoping Yamashita does a lot more animation in this episode than his previous ones. Hopefully Date can expand on the fight a bit and Yamashita can be the main animator to really work on the action parts.

@Animeblue: You mean Tokuda is the one who was correcting that Bee rap or the animation for the entire game? That's pretty bad.

I have a feeling 252 will be really good though. The only downside could be that maybe Date will go crazy with flashbacks. But I have cofidence in him.


----------



## Kony (Feb 25, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> I have a feeling 252 will be really good though. The only downside could be that maybe Date will go crazy with flashbacks. But I have cofidence in him.



Making flashbacks with Nagato & Konan is easier than expanding on the fight (because Madara has not many offensive capabilities).


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 25, 2012)

*



			@Animeblue: You mean Tokuda is the one who was correcting that Bee rap or the animation for the entire game? That's pretty bad.
		
Click to expand...


No just some of animation in story mode like Kakashi and Jiraiya 




			I have a feeling 252 will be really good though. The only downside could be that maybe Date will go crazy with flashbacks. But I have cofidence in him.
		
Click to expand...





			Making flashbacks with Nagato & Konan is easier than expanding on the fight (because Madara has not many offensive capabilities).
		
Click to expand...


I could see #252 being like #166 in that regard *


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 25, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Here  what Studio Pierrot might do beside putting their main focus on Naruto.
> 
> 1) move studio a to Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth anime.
> 
> ...


All I can say is I hope 75% of the Bleach animators work on the movie and 25% of them help with the war.


----------



## Kony (Feb 26, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> I could see #252 being like #166 in that regard *



It's what I think too.


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 26, 2012)

yep, 252 most likely have extended flashback. Liked its art in the preview. Konan low angle shot / face was little weird though. Have got a feeling it'll be better than 248. 

Anyways, with possible ending of Bleach and Beelzebub makes me happy. Pleased  Studio peirrot's planning. So that Naruto Shippuden won't get affected badly by movie production (most likely) . And also have been looking forward to 'Kingdom'. That will start from June.

For those wondering about Beelzebub, there is another anime slotted for at its air time. So it might end at March end.


Random Member said:


> The anime will be ending in April.





Random Member said:


> I haven't seen any information that says Beelzebub is moving its time, so I believe it's confirmed for now. And ANN has indirectly mentioned it  in this article about Uchuu Kyoudai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great news so far.


----------



## braves41 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Beelzebub *isn't Studio Pierrot. It's Studio Pierrot Plus. The show had some animators from Pierrot Fukuoka working on it from time to time, but it was hardly having an effect on *Shippuden *as far as I could tell. The *Shippuden *episodes outsourced to Pierrot Plus are the one with Tsutomu Oshiro.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anyone know who did Itachi vs Kisame in Generations? It looks better animated than the rest of the cut-scenes, although I could be mistaken.


----------



## neshru (Feb 26, 2012)

braves41 said:


> The *Shippuden *episodes outsourced to Pierrot Plus are the one with Tsutomu Oshiro.


Isn't Jiwoo Animation handling those episodes? Or it's just their animators?


----------



## fortysix (Feb 26, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> Does anyone know who did Itachi vs Kisame in Generations? It looks better animated than the rest of the cut-scenes, although I could be mistaken.



idk, it doesn't look good tbh, just a lot of polished art and vivid colors, that makes it look better, but unfortunaly, it's still mediocre animation


----------



## geG (Feb 26, 2012)

Just their animators I think

Kind of like Yuuki Kinoshita's episodes were technically in-house but it they outsourced a lot of animators from Studio Graffiti.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Tsutomu Ohshiro and Aiko Funamichi (japanese staff on the Eum Ik Hyun's episodes) aren't from Jiwoo.


----------



## Kony (Feb 27, 2012)

I think March will be the last usual rotation with Yamashita and Kouda.

They will continue as animators but less frequently as AD.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 27, 2012)

we still dont know anything about next movie :S


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope that all the episodes except episode 252 in March get bad treatment cuz their not important and the budget should be save for April, I hope Pierrot does things right for once.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Feb 27, 2012)

> I hope that all the episodes except episode 252 in March get bad treatment cuz their not important and the budget should be save for April, I hope Pierrot does things right for once.



Ryder1000 I'm 100% sure we will get fillers in April...


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Ryder1000 I'm 100% sure we will get fillers in April...


With the last episode of March being confirmed as Shinobi going into war, how the hell would we go into fillers? Just cuz you went fillers doesn't mean we are going into fillers into April so.......


----------



## Hiruko93 (Feb 27, 2012)

> With the last episode of March being confirmed as Shinobi going into war, how the hell would we go into fillers? Just cuz you went fillers doesn't mean we are going into fillers into April so.......



mmh maybe it's too risk to go into war by now... and however you'd better hope that there will be fillers from April because it's probably the animation will be ruined by movie...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 27, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> mmh maybe it's too risk to go into war by now... and however you'd better hope that there will be fillers from April because it's probably the animation will be ruined by movie...


But the first portion of the war has nothing that's too special, so it doesn't really matter if that part gets ruined by animation. (Plus there's so much content the anime team can fill in the war that wasn't shown in the manga)


----------



## insane111 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Ryder1000 I'm 100% sure we will get fillers in April...



I'm 100% sure we won't. HOW BOUT THAT


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 27, 2012)

*



			I hope that all the episodes except episode 252 in March get bad treatment cuz their not important and the budget should be save for April, I hope Pierrot does things right for once
		
Click to expand...


Ryder, there one more scene in volume fifty four that should be getting nice animation, nothing spectacular though. As for the beginning of war arc, there two events that  Studio Pierrot might end up focus on. And one of them might have Tsuru/Suzuki on it. *


----------



## IceManK (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think we'll see Tsuru/Suzuki in the near future(I hope, but I doubt), but why I have strange feeling that Tsuru/Suzuki will be in charge of the new movie...


----------



## Combine (Feb 29, 2012)

What are the chances of Suzuki doing episode 255? I think one of his favorite characters is going to show up after all.


----------



## fortysix (Feb 29, 2012)

Combine said:


> What are the chances of Suzuki doing episode 255? I think one of his favorite characters is going to show up after all.



pretty low to non existing, as you can see they are evenly distributing AD's in this arc, like with the last one, so I don't think we will be seeing Suzuki until some of the major fights in the war start


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Episode 252 is a solo KA work done by Hiroyuki Yamashita.
I expected it with all the flashback around and the fixed style.


----------



## Kony (Mar 1, 2012)

God saves Yamashita.
The art was just amazing ... not like the episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Kony said:


> God saves Yamashita.
> The art was just amazing ... not like the episode.



Yeah, I think the normal KA rota has going under a break. All the Pierrot Animation stuff has been used way too much these days.

Anyway, from the preview, I can see an above average episode by Hiromi Yoshinuma. Looked good and I always think he has made great progress.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, from this screenshot, Shigeki Kawai is credited for something that I can't recognize. He helped Hayato Date?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kony (Mar 1, 2012)

Kami no Shisha no Jutsu part was pretty impressive. Outstanding work.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 1, 2012)

*Guess I'm only one who wasn't disappointed with #252. even though I was hoping that Date utilize Yamashita's talents *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 1, 2012)

Haven't seen the episode yet. Anyone got a stream?


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Guess I'm only one who wasn't disappointed with #252. even though I was hoping that Date utilize Yamashita's talents *



I'm disappointed for the massive flashback from Pain Arc, not for something else. But I can see the reason behind it; as stated, all the normal animator were missed for some reason and Yamashita did it all himself instead of giving the episode to some korean outsourced team. And I've appreciated it.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 1, 2012)

_*I agreed that they need to stop using flashback as a way to work around their short coming. but other that I didn't have any problems with that one long flashback scene at the beginning.

I bet if Yamashita wasn't the AD for it #248, #252 would turn out much better 





			Haven't seen the episode yet. Anyone got a stream?
		
Click to expand...


here*_


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Thanks Ab. Yeah, a little dissapointed, but only because of the lack of content that was shown. It felt like nothing happened in this episode.


----------



## neshru (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought they were going to do something special with this episode, but instead it looks like they were just short on people, and Date and Yamashita got the short end of the stick.
I wonder what that means for future episodes, especially now that April is almost here.


----------



## Kony (Mar 1, 2012)

The next part will be special for sure.

- Maybe the last part of the manga
- End of Bleach anime
- Shingo Yamashita's guess on his Twitter
- The budget savings since Summer 2010 (Episodes 166 & 167).


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if the studio is in that great of a shape right now, with the budget and all. Having only Yamashita animate the entire thing with Date storyboarding, I must say, they done a hell of a job. But I really think the studio is struggling with budget.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 1, 2012)

*Alchemist, I don't think that Studio Pierrot is in the same situation as Madhouse. *


----------



## neshru (Mar 1, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> But I really think the studio is struggling with budget.


I think they went a little overboard with the previous episodes. 7 of the last 10 episodes were in house episodes, and that certainly put more pressure than usual on the studio.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 1, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Alchemist, I don't think that Studio Pierrot is in the same situation as Madhouse. *



Well, Madhouse is a different story, but yeah I agree with you. I just feel that Pierrot is a bit different than it used to be. It might be some kind of yo-yo effect thing they have going on, where they can spew out quality episodes like it's nothing for a whole arc or two, and have to rely on saving budget, using less quality episodes to get through some arcs. They've relied on Kouda and Yamashita for a while now, I just wonder how long that will last.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 1, 2012)

*Yeah, it's the yo-yo effect although I don't think it's from spew out quality episodes like it's nothing for a whole arc or two. I think it's from working on multiple shows at a time.*


----------



## Archah (Mar 1, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Also, from this screenshot, Shigeki Kawai is credited for something that I can't recognize. He helped Hayato Date?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes, episode director assistant (演出助手).


----------



## Pagatcha (Mar 1, 2012)

252 without Hyun flashbacks was beautiful, ending scene, and art of hiroyuki yamashita the hell impresses me again.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Archah said:


> Yes, episode director assistant (演出助手).


Thanks for this


----------



## IceManK (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, an entire episode done by Yamashita? I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Kony (Mar 1, 2012)

For the upcoming episodes, I guess :

Episode 253 - Chapters 510 & 511
Episode 254 - Chapter 512 + added scenes (developing the top secret mission probably) 
Episode 255 - Chapters 513 & 514
Episode 256 - Chapter 515 & maybe 516


----------



## neshru (Mar 1, 2012)

Aside from the flashbacks, I enjoyed the newly animated scenes a lot. There wasn't any amazing combat sequence, but character animation had all of Yamashita's expressivity. A pleasure to watch.


----------



## rebeci (Mar 1, 2012)

neshru said:


> Aside from the flashbacks, I enjoyed the newly animated scenes a lot. There wasn't any amazing combat sequence, but character animation had all of Yamashita's expressivity. A pleasure to watch.



Yeah, I also thought the flashbacks were way too long, half of the episode was taken away by them 

But the new animation scenes were truly awesome!


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2012)

Next episode looks quite good. I wonder how much budget is left for the first part of the war. Seems like a lot of April-May episodes will be low budget.


----------



## Combine (Mar 1, 2012)

The art in the preview for next week's episode actually looked pretty consistent with the art in this week's episode and I didn't notice the usual degradation of quality that you usually see. We'll see about the animation though.


----------



## neshru (Mar 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> Seems like a lot of April-May episodes will be low budget.


"Seems like"? How do you figure that?


----------



## Combine (Mar 1, 2012)

neshru said:


> "Seems like"? How do you figure that?


Well, doesn't April/May usually coincide with the development of the movie anyways?


----------



## neshru (Mar 1, 2012)

In that case, It's April to September.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 2, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> _*I agreed that they need to stop using flashback as a way to work around their short coming. but other that I didn't have any problems with that one long flashback scene at the beginning.
> 
> I bet if Yamashita wasn't the AD for it #248, #252 would turn out much better
> 
> here*_



Yeah. As much as I loved 252 (especially the jaw-dropping CG at the end), the lack of extra fight scenes disappointed me.



Kony said:


> The next part will be special for sure.
> 
> - Maybe the last part of the manga
> - End of Bleach anime
> ...



Wow, the Bleach anime is really ending? Something tells me it's all the filler due to the anime catching up to the manga and was thus was dragged on too long, but I'm pretty sure that's not the reason, or at least not the only one.



Corax said:


> Next episode looks quite good. I wonder how much budget is left for the first part of the war. Seems like a lot of April-May episodes will be low budget.



Yup. That's the whole reason for the quality drop every April-September.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Reporting this from another topic



tkROUT said:


> The Rock Lee's silly chronicles part 1at the end of this ep)
> animation supervisor & Key animation - Manami Fukuyo
> 
> Looking forward to how Rock Lee anime turns out. 1 month to go.
> ...



Yeah, I noticed this. But why Kawai did that? What I'm trying to explain, if it was for bad art... well, all the flashback was a bit like this. So I really don't know why this weird choise...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2012)

Does this mean they redo certain scenes for DVD?


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 2, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Reporting this from another topic
> 
> Yeah, I noticed this. But why Kawai did that? What I'm trying to explain, if it was for bad art... well, all the flashback was a bit like this. So I really don't know why this weird choise...



In 175, Naruto nods+ looks at Konan (2-3 sec) and then Naruto looks up pondering.(~1 or 2 sec) { talks to himself "Keep watching me ! Master !" } 

In 252, it would have been weird for continuation. So here after Konan's dialogue, he nods and looks at Konan for longer time (~4 sec); not up. 

They redid the scene (~4 sec) for last ~2 seconds.



S.A.F said:


> Does this mean they redo certain scenes for DVD?


This scene was redone for 252. 
But sometimes they make little changes for DVD versions. You can look in  ,last page, for examples when there are DVD only changes.

Rock Lee anime staff
監督	：	むらた　雅彦
シリーズ構成	：	下山　健人
キャラクターデザイン	：	田中　ちゆき
美術監督	：	高木　佐和子
撮影監督	：	横尾　和美
色彩設計	：	阿部　紀子
ビデオ編集	：	河村　圭太
音響監督	：	えびなやすのり
音楽	：	安部　純／武藤　星児
アニメーション制作	：	ぴえろ

■原作
平健史 「ロック・リーの青春フルパワー忍伝」
（集英社「最強ジャンプ」連載中）

Chiyuki Tanaka character design.


----------



## Kony (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for the Rock Lee Anime staff. 

The Bleach anime staff began to move towards Naruto . Indeed, Sawako Takagi was the Art director on the Bleach series.


----------



## Dei (Mar 3, 2012)

A little bit late but last episode was pretty amazing, studio perriot sure seems to have been able to put out a good amount of high quality episodes now. I expect we will see a decline in quality for awhile now.


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm curious about your predictions and expectations about next AD till end of march...


----------



## IceManK (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm, my guess:
#254 - Hong Beom-seok
#255 - Kengo Matsumoto
#256 - Naoki Takahashi


----------



## Kony (Mar 3, 2012)

For me:

#254 - Naoki Takahashi
#255 - Hong Beom-seok
#256 - Shigeki Kawai.

Give us your prediction Fullazare =) !


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 3, 2012)

Do Bleach anime staff come to Naruto? (it would be epic if it is true)


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 3, 2012)

Prediction:
#254 - Beom Seok Hong
#255 - Naoki Takahashi
#256 - Shigeki Kawai
#257 - Hong Rong


----------



## IceManK (Mar 3, 2012)

I highly doubt, since besides the Rock Lee spin-off, SP will start 2 other new shows - Shirokuma Cafe and Kingdom.
I think it's more likely Bleach main anime staff to move towards the Kingdom anime.


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 3, 2012)

Kony said:


> Give us your prediction Fullazare =) !


Hard to say, I'm not very good at this predictions game.
My expectations :

- 254 : Shigeki Kawai, with Tomoya Tanaka as episode director. Like the filler episode 236, action and humor were perfectly mixed for a nice episode.

- 255 : Hirofumi Suzuki. One last episode before the production of the next movie if he's involved in. With Toshiyuki Tsuru as episode director and storyboarder. With some filler fighting scenes like during the episode 123...
( but I suppose we've already heard rumors about him in that case   )

- 256 : Hong Rong, and the same team that for the filler episode 182, which was pretty cool for that team.


I think i will be disappointed in a few days...  but it's my "hope list".


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2012)

The next Hirofumi Suzuki episode will probably be when people here will stop predicting an episode from him every month.


----------



## Kony (Mar 3, 2012)

The next Hirofumi Suzuki episode will probably be the next movie, nothing else.


----------



## fortysix (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm actually thinking that the only place we will see Suzuki is in the movies, or maybe the final fight, it's really clear that Pierott is distributing good AD's evenly, and besides, alot of important fights and moments happened and he didn't show up so I don't think there is the slightest chance of him working on anything besides the movies in the near future, I would like to be wrong though


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2012)

*



			I'm curious about your predictions and expectations about next AD till end of march...
		
Click to expand...


My expectations for the staff of #254 to #257 isn't really that high considering the context that it's going to cover and the events that comes after it.

#254 - Zenjirou Ukulele 
#255 - Shigeki Kawai
#256 - Kayano Tomizawa
#257 - Yūko Ishizaki





			The next Hirofumi Suzuki episode will probably be the next movie, nothing else.
		
Click to expand...





			I'm actually thinking that the only place we will see Suzuki is in the movies, or maybe the final fight, it's really clear that Pierott is distributing good AD's evenly, and besides, alot of important fights and moments happened and he didn't show up so I don't think there is the slightest chance of him working on anything besides the movies in the near future, I would like to be wrong though
		
Click to expand...





			The next Hirofumi Suzuki episode will probably be when people here will stop predicting an episode from him every month.
		
Click to expand...


Guess you guys really don't see Tsuru and Suzuki doing something in the near future, even though their first episodes and Tsuru's comment about Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom shows there a possibility them showing up in the future. *


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> The next Hirofumi Suzuki episode will probably be when people here will stop predicting an episode from him every month.


I can't help being inspired by the title of the episode 255 : The artist returns.


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Guess you guys really don't see Tsuru and Suzuki doing something in the near future, even though their first episodes and Tsuru's comment about Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom shows there a possibility them showing up in the future. *


What first episodes? And what does Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom have to do with Naruto?


----------



## Kony (Mar 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> What first episodes? And what does Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom have to do with Naruto?



I thought I was the only one who did not understand ^^


----------



## Neelix (Mar 3, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Guess you guys really don't see Tsuru and Suzuki doing something in the near future, even though their first episodes and Tsuru's comment about Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom shows there a possibility them showing up in the future. *



Nah I gave up, same goes for Tate in OP and to think theres some people predict Wakayabashi...



neshru said:


> What first episodes?



Probably the Zabusa thingy.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2012)

*



			What first episodes? And what does Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom have to do with Naruto?
		
Click to expand...


Naruto #17 and Naruto #19. As for Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom, Tsuru  said that Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom came about because an episode of the Land of Waves arc.




			Nah I gave up, same goes for Tate in OP and to think theres some people predict Wakayabashi...
		
Click to expand...


Well Tate seem to like to draw Robin and Usopp. *


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Naruto #17 and Naruto #19. As for Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom, Tsuru  said that Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom came about because an episode of the Land of Waves arc.*


I'm still missing your point. What does that have to do with the current state of the series, or with Tsuru doing another episode/working on a new Naruto movie?


----------



## IceManK (Mar 3, 2012)

He means that we're heading towards events which will include 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zabuza and Haku


 and there is possibility for Suzuki ep., but still I highly doubt.

I got a feeling that Suzuki will be involved in this year movie production, since it's 10-year anniversary from the start of the anime and since I think they will want to do something special.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 8, 2012)

From the live streaming, I'm quite impressed on the quality of the episode. Yoshinuma improved really a lot. Need to HD version to confirm this.

Also, filler fight :3

From the preview, I can sense a new Animation Director next week. It doesn't fit any of the previous AD style. It's mid-good from I can see.

Guess: Or Zenjirou Ukulele, or Horikoshi or new AD (maybe moved from Bleach or Beelzebub?)


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2012)

Next month AD List upto 257 is out.
474話「ドS級任務」

脚本・鈴木やすゆき　演出・絵コンテ・岸川寛良　作画監督・松本健吾

475話「芸術家再び」

脚本・鈴木やすゆき　演出・高山秀樹　絵コンテ・古川順康　作画監督・古谷好二、平田賢一

476話「集結!忍連合軍!」

脚本・被告雅彦　演出・絵コンテ・石井久志　作画監督・容洪

477話　放送10周年4週連続特別企画「出会い」

脚本・武上純希　演出・伊達勇登、河合滋樹　絵コンテ・サトウシンジ　作画監督・冨澤佳也乃

254-Kengo Matsumoto ??
255-Ken'ichi Hirata & 古谷好二
256-Hong Rong
257-Kayano Tomizawa


----------



## Kony (Mar 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Next month AD List upto 257 is out.
> 254 new I guess ??
> 255-Ken'ichi Hirata & 古谷好二
> 256-Hong Rong
> 257-Kayano Tomizawa



古谷好二 is Kōji FURUYA , right ?

Average list concerning the animation supervisors. And thank you for posting.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 8, 2012)

254 doesn't look like a Kengo Matsumoto's episode. It should be low budget then.

Ken'ichi Hirata is from Bleach if I'm not wrong. Bye Bye Beom-seok Hong.
257 is good enough with Tomizawa


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2012)

Kony said:


> 古谷好二 is Kōji FURUYA , right ?
> 
> Average list concerning the animation supervisors. And thank you for posting.


ya, thanks. I was hoping for average+below average teams for this month and save some budget. Looking forward to how other shows turn out with April.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2012)

Most interesting things will start in June-July. Possibly they are saving some budget because at least 10 chapters from current arc (3-4 episodes) are worthy of special animation. Cant spoil much but at least 1  episode from fight with edo-tensei duo, 1 episode from fight with edo tensei Uchiha and 1 episode from Naruto s fight.


----------



## Kony (Mar 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Most interesting things will start in June-July. Possibly they are saving some budget because at least 10 chapters from current arc (3-4 episodes) are worthy of special animation.



There is always someone who says that ^ ^. Each month


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2012)

Seems like this is a last or second to last arc so it is normal to expect at least 3 special episodes for it.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Most interesting things will start in June-July. Possibly they are saving some budget because at least 10 chapters from current arc (3-4 episodes) are worthy of special animation. Cant spoil much but at least 1  episode from fight with edo-tensei duo, 1 episode from fight with edo tensei Uchiha and 1 episode from Naruto s fight.


What you're thinking may get shifted by 1 month. I can't say for sure. starting from 257, 4 episodes are some 10th anniversary thing . Not sure if those 4 episodes will tell new story. 257 mention Naruto/Sasuke / Itachi etc. Need a proper summary / title translation for 257.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 8, 2012)

So 257 is the start of a mini filler arc about the 10th anniversary of Naruto?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 8, 2012)

*


tkROUT said:



			Next month AD List upto 257 is out.
474話「ドS級任務」

脚本・鈴木やすゆき　演出・絵コンテ・岸川寛良　作画監督・松本健吾

475話「芸術家再び」

脚本・鈴木やすゆき　演出・高山秀樹　絵コンテ・古川順康　作画監督・古谷好二、平田賢一

476話「集結!忍連合軍!」

脚本・被告雅彦　演出・絵コンテ・石井久志　作画監督・容洪

477話　放送10周年4週連続特別企画「出会い」

脚本・武上純希　演出・伊達勇登、河合滋樹　絵コンテ・サトウシンジ　作画監督・冨澤佳也乃

254-Kengo Matsumoto ??
255-Ken'ichi Hirata & 古谷好二
256-Hong Rong
257-Kayano Tomizawa
		
Click to expand...


An pretty decent list, kinda surprise how decent it is.




			Ken'ichi Hirata is from Bleach if I'm not wrong. Bye Bye Beom-seok Hong.
257 is good enough with Tomizawa
		
Click to expand...


Ken'ichi Hirata and Kōji Furuya are from Silver Link*


----------



## neshru (Mar 8, 2012)

Any full translation?


----------



## Kony (Mar 8, 2012)

> Yeah it looks like as the title implies they're doing a month-long mini filler arc to celebrate the 10th anniversary.



Horikoshi, Takahashi and Ik Hyun will be perfect for April =)


----------



## braves41 (Mar 8, 2012)

254- Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki. Storyboard/Episode Director: Hiroyoshi Kishikawa Animation Director: Kengo Matsumoto
255- Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki. Episode Director: Hideki Takayama. Storyboard: Yoriyasu Kogawa. Animation Director: Kōji Furuya, Ken'ichi Hirata
256- Script: Masahiro Hikokubo (typo on the page says Masahiko, right?) Storyboard/Episode Director: Hisashi Ishii. Animation Director: Hong Rong
257- Script: Junki Takegami. Episode Director: Hayato Date, Shigeki Kawai. Storyboard: Shinji Satoh. Animation Director: Kayano Tomizawa. 

Interesting that Kawai seems to be moving to directing now....


----------



## neshru (Mar 8, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Interesting that Kawai seems to be moving to directing now....


I'm not complaining, between all the in house ADs he has by far the least interesting drawing style. But I wonder if this has anything to do with Bleach ADs coming in to work on Naruto.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 8, 2012)

neshru said:


> I'm not complaining, between all the in house ADs he has by far the least interesting drawing style. But I wonder if this has anything to do with Bleach ADs coming in to work on Naruto.



Maybe they're doing this 4 part special not only for save the pace but also for reorganizing staff between normal anime, movie and the Rock Lee spin-off.


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Mar 10, 2012)

What is this 4 part special going to be about, is it a mini filler ark, or is it like a special broadcast for the upcoming shinobi war, sounds interesting


----------



## braves41 (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think this has been brought up before, but this is another show Pierrot is working on this upcoming spring. 



Website: 

Description:



> The gag comedy follows the daily life of penguins, grizzly bears, and other animals at a caf? run by a polar bear.


So yeah, seems like an odd choice by Pierrot. Dunno how much this will affect things. With only an ED performer announced so far, I'm thinking this might be a 3-5 minute gag show, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## neshru (Mar 14, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Dunno how much this will affect things.


Doesn't Pierrot always handle 2 or 3 more shows besides Naruto?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 14, 2012)

_*In the past recent years, yes. Although one of other side shows always seem to be an co production with ab another studio and I don't remember their main studio working on their shows beside Bleach and Naruto 

Does this remind you guys of anybody 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7gx-9iyVnc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*_


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 15, 2012)

Masayuki Kouda is still around with 2nd KA on today's episode.
Also Zenjirou Ukulele were in 254 and some other good KA.


----------



## UzumakiMK93 (Mar 15, 2012)

kabuto vs tskikage and 100,000 scenes were done pretty good, it looks like they will be using more cgi in the future


----------



## IceManK (Mar 15, 2012)

braves41 said:


> I don't think this has been brought up before, but this is another show Pierrot is working on this upcoming spring.


I think I mentioned it.
Yup:


IceManK said:


> I highly doubt, since besides the Rock Lee spin-off, SP will start 2 other new shows - Shirokuma Cafe and Kingdom.
> I think it's more likely Bleach main anime staff to move towards the Kingdom anime.


----------



## braves41 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, I see. Sorry 'bout that. heh heh. 

Yeah, Pierrot has handled multiple shows in conjunction with *Naruto* before, so it shouldn't be a big deal. *Kingdom *actually starts in June. So, since I don't think the *Rock Lee *anime will last for a long time, I think that'll just take up the time slot instead. Shouldn't affect things much at all. 

Does anybody know when we usually get info on the summer movie? Curious to see who will be the director.

@AnimeBlue yeah, that does look like Yamashita.


----------



## Pagatcha (Mar 15, 2012)

There were some nice shots at 254. Deidara and onoki parts reminded me of pseudo yamashita san


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 15, 2012)

_*



			Does anybody know when we usually get info on the summer movie? Curious to see who will be the director.
		
Click to expand...


No, there hasn't been any info about the movie beside the announcement that Shonen Jump gave back in December. If we don't hearing any thing by end of April. I'll probably start thinking that we might not have one, even though Shueisha announce one. 




			@AnimeBlue yeah, that does look like Yamashita.
		
Click to expand...

Well. his name was in staff list for that episode

There is another Pumpkin Scissors scene that I think Yamashita has done. Although it not as impressive as early Naruto stuff*_


----------



## Dei (Mar 15, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> _*In the past recent years, yes. Although one of other side shows always seem to be an co production with ab another studio and I don't remember their main studio working on their shows beside Bleach and Naruto
> 
> Does this remind you guys of anybody
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7gx-9iyVnc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*_



I was confused when I first saw that clip in my sub box.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 16, 2012)

The zetsu cgi looked soooooo bad their body proportions were retarded in the 100,000 cgi shot seriously, it looked like it was from a pad ps2 game.


----------



## neshru (Mar 16, 2012)

They looked fine to me. The problem will be when they will start moving.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol the war wont have that many zetsu's running around does not really require cgi shit.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oonoki vs. deidara/ kabuto stuff really impressed me. I like how the eyes looked when they did fast zoom in shots- all stretchy like.


----------



## Kony (Mar 17, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> Oonoki vs. deidara/ kabuto stuff really impressed me. I like how the eyes looked when they did fast zoom in shots- all stretchy like.



Yeah, this scene was pretty nice !

Each Matsumoto's episode has a scene of this kind.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 26, 2012)

Accronding to the poster at Tv-tokyo's movie site,


原作・企画・ストーリー・キャラクターデザイン:岸本斉史
「アニメ10周年ということもあり、今回はストーリーライン、デザイン、自信のわがままも含め、
　ガッツリとやらせていただきました。絶対面白い映画にすることを約束しますので
　期待していて下さい!!」

スタッフ
監督:伊達勇登
脚本:宮田由佳
キャラクターデザイン:西尾鉄也・鈴木博文
音楽:高梨康治、刃-yaiba-

キャスト
うずまきナルト:竹内順子
春野サクラ:中村千絵
波風ミナト:森川智之

前売り券:4月14日(土)〜

劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-『ロード・トゥ・ニンジャ』 



Director- Hayato Date himself
Screenplay- 

Kishimoto sensei - original creator, story, character design, planning
Character Design: Hirofumi Suzuki, Tetsuya Nishio also 
Music: Yasuharu Takanashi, -yaiba- 
cast: Naruto, Sakura and Minato with regular VA listed.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice poster. Well it will be interesting, but I'm expecting it to have the same feel as all the other movies.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 26, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Accronding to the poster at Tv-tokyo's movie site,
> 
> 
> 原作・企画・ストーリー・キャラクターデザイン:岸本斉史
> ...



Awsome, but what about trailer or prewiew ?


----------



## LuffyStraw (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't wait to hear the new soundtracks that my man Yasuharu Takanashi made for the Naruto war, I swear he's god of composers.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2012)

_*I thought it would be good to post this here too

Asura's Wrath: DLC Episode 11.5
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uV-EFEskoM[/YOUTUBE]

Director/Animation Director:
Shinya Ohira

Animators:
Yasunori Miyazawa, Tetsuya Nishio, Tomoyuki Niho, Yoshimichi Kameda, Hokuto Sakiyama, Hirokazu Kojima, Shojiro Nishimi, Atsuko Fukushima, Shintaro Douge, Kenichi Kutsuna, Shinji Hashimoto and Hiroyuki Okiura*_


----------



## Kony (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, posting that in a topic where we talk about Hong Rong, eum Ik Hyun and others. 

It's a provocation^^.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2012)

_*Supposedly the people who is behind Asura's Wrath are big fans of those Naruto episodes *_


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh cool, Yoshimichi Kameda is still around. I hope he does more Naruto stuff in the future since I'm pretty sure all he's done so far is that Naruto vs Lee scene in that ED a year or so ago


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2012)

*Geg, in my last conversation with him, he comment on about working on Naruto again. he joking said he might not work on Naruto again because it was so hard to do.*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> _*I thought it would be good to post this here too
> 
> Asura's Wrath: DLC Episode 11.5
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uV-EFEskoM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...




:Q___ What a beautiful work!!


----------



## fortysix (Mar 29, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> _*I thought it would be good to post this here too
> 
> Asura's Wrath: DLC Episode 11.5
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uV-EFEskoM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...





Wow, seriously, without a doubt the best animation i've seen in the last year, it's great to see Ohira doing some fights or action scenes, I like it more that when he does his more artistic stuff


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Returning on Naruto, another great animation scene on today Hong Rong's episode. Same style as always, same KA that we need to find.

04.52-05.20


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 29, 2012)

_*Yasuhiko Kanezuka was the chief animation supervisor for #256*_


----------



## Archah (Mar 29, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Returning on Naruto, another great animation scene on today Hong Rong's episode. Same style as always, same KA that we need to find.
> 
> 04.52-05.20



Yeah, as always. Maybe Shibata Kazunori (柴田和紀)?


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Probably. Or Aoyagi Shigemi. Don't really know for this KA.


----------



## Archah (Mar 29, 2012)

Aoyagi Shigemi didn't work on #256, so now we know he isn't.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Archah said:


> Aoyagi Shigemi didn't work on #256, so now we know he isn't.



Oh great then! Didn't look directly on the credits.
What are the other possibilities and what is the relative chance of being him/her?


----------



## Archah (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you have a "list" of Rong Hong episodes with that special scenes? Just to check KAs and get at least a list of possible possibilities.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's weird that this animator only shows for Hong Rong episodes. Or maybe he/she shows up in other episodes, but we don't notice as much, since it stands out so much in Hong Rong episodes?


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Archah said:


> Do you have a "list" of Rong Hong episodes with that special scenes? Just to check KAs and get at least a list of possible possibilities.



He/She was on #192 (don't remember the scene), #203 (Raikage clash with the Bomb), #228 (Lee+Gai moment), #237 (Ten Ten vs. Gai) , #247 (Kyuubi combat scene) and today's episode. I don't remember well #212 and #220, need to rewatch these.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 29, 2012)

_*In #192 was the Kiba(Neji) versus that one cloud ninja*_


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 29, 2012)

^ Yeah, wasn't that like one of his first scenes we noticed?


----------



## Archah (Mar 29, 2012)

There are just a few KAs that took part on that episodes: Kameyama Shinya, Kon Fumiko, Ishizaki Yuko, Takagi Yuji and Rong Hong.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Exclude Kon Fumiko that works for other episodes. And if it's Hong Rong himself? He's usually credited at last, maybe he do one single good scene only.


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> ^ Yeah, wasn't that like one of his first scenes we noticed?



Pretty sure he/she was also in 174 (Naruto/Sasuke fight flashback), 164 (Naruto's Rasenshuriken strategy that resulted in him defeating Hell Pain), and possibly 157 (Asura Pain blowing shit up with his head).

Also 212's scene was the flashback of Naruto and Sasuke fighting on the hospital roof. Not sure if 220 had one.


----------



## neshru (Mar 29, 2012)

I think that animator has been in every single Hong Rong episode starting with 164.


----------



## Archah (Mar 29, 2012)

Rong Hong himself didn't work as KA in 174, 203 or 212, so he can't be. It has to be Kameyama Shinya or Takagi Yuji.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, finally we can post again.

I checked some episode meanwhile.
212 is the hospital scene, anyway it's really short and average.
220 also had a short scene, avarage but with more effort.

These episodes suffered from movie production, right?
Talking about the rest:

- In 164 it's the Naruto attacking Pain with the Rasenshuriken in the smoke.
- In 174 can't find a single scene with that style even if there are both names, probably guys did only static scenes (since the episode was mostly talkative).
- Need to check the fillers, excluding 192. Also need to check previous Hong Rong episodes (157, 148).


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------



## geG (Mar 30, 2012)

test          .


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

